# Early 30's TTC #1



## Caroline:-)

Hi all :hi: ,
I'm 31 and on my 4th month TTC #1... Finding myself getting quite down about this whole thing not happening yet :cry: (even though I know realistically it's not been long yet!) so would love some buddies around my age also TTC their first... I'm praying I get a BFP soon [-o&lt; , so come on guys, maybe we can bring each other some GL... We can go on to be bump buddies then too...
:dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Beaner86

Hi my name is Alexia and I am TTC my first :happydance: I'm 24 and DBF and I have been TTC for under a month but I don't think I'm gonna ovulate this month sigh my temps are all over the place lol!

:dust:


----------



## arianne

Hey Caroline!!
as you read in my other post... I am 32, TTC#1, and just starting my cycle#5.... so I am ahead of you by one in age and cycle# ;)

yes, let's walk this journey together... and let's cheer up each other!!
I need ttc buddies that are in the same boat, to paddle the boat together :friends:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## arianne

So Caroline... Have you gone to a doctor to get tested yet? I know is too early, and doctors don't want to see you until you have tried for a year.... but I think that is just mean!!! If I feel this way by trying for 4 months only, I can't imagine how would I feel after a year!!
I have been going to the doctor already..I had to lie to be seen :amartass:... I don't want to waste any time!!! specially because of my age! If I would be 25 or even 30 I would feel less stressed about it... but I feel my time is ticking!:cry: I will be 33 in May!!!! :cry: How did this happen???
At least you are one year younger... I wish I would have started last year.... When will you be 32?


----------



## arianne

Hi Alexia! You are so young!!! wish I had your age!!!
Enjoy this journey... I am sure it will be easier and less stressful for you..
good luck girlie!! :kiss:


----------



## FionaHere

HI Gals,
Me & DH both are in late 20's, TTC for #1 , for 3 cycles. Hoping and Praying that this is our month. Baby:baby: dust to all


----------



## Beaner86

arianne said:


> Hi Alexia! You are so young!!! wish I had your age!!!
> Enjoy this journey... I am sure it will be easier and less stressful for you..
> good luck girlie!! :kiss:

LOL I don't feel young ahaha. So far I am enjoying it but that is probably because of all the BDing ahaha :happydance:

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi *Alexia* - I just looked at your chart and I see FF has decided you did Ov this month - so that's good news hey? GL in your 1st 2ww :hugs:

Hi *Fiona*, where are you in your cycle at the moment then? Did you Ov yet? GL to you :hugs:

Hey *Arianne*, so what did the doctor say? How long did you tell him you'd been trying?!?!? I'm so rubbish at lying, lol, so no, I've not thought about that yet... I'll probbaly add a month or two on if it comes to it though... but fingers crossed it won't... But yeah, like you say, I don't really want to waste any time either... that's why I started temping and opks straight away - firstly to make sure I was Ov-ing after coming off bcp... and then, well, to try and get it to happen asap... Part of me was expecting it to happen really quickly though, which only adds to the dissappointment each month, but then part of me, as I mentioned, has this huge fear that it'll never happen... I really don't know how I'd cope if that were the case...
I'm going to be 32 next June - (so even our birthdays are quite close!!! haha) and as you said, I've no idea how I came to be this age!!! I still feel like I'm 10 years younger!!!! Gees, in some ways I still feel like surely I can't be old enough to have a baby yet, let alone getting on the old side to be doing so!!!! :haha: It's so strange!!! 
So how old is your DH? Mine is 37! He's got 2 boys from a previous relationship - 13 and 16! TBH, I've always found it really hard that he has kids already when it was something I always wanted... I really struggled with that one... :cry:
Oooh, just seen you have a journal - will pop by there sometime - but just to warn you, I am notoriously bad at keeping up with journals on here, lol!!!!! :wacko:

Well, loads of babydust for everyone :dust: - and hope everyone will pop by here every so often for a chat and a moan :baby:
GL all, lets hope none of us get a visit from the evil :witch:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## arianne

Caroline!!! My only friend and ttc journal stalker!!:hugs::hugs:

YOu are right, it is not good to lie.. but I felt I had no choice... I've been worried about my ability to have children since I turned 28, bc since then my periods have been very short and light, so I was always going to different docs to ask about it, but I felt they were not paying enough attention to me... and once, a doc asked me if I was trying to get pregnant.. so she planted the seed on my head. 

So since I knew that here they can't see you until you have tried for a year, I went in december 08 saying I wanted to see a gyno regarding my light periods as I was trying to get pregnant for 4 months and nothing (I felt funny saying I was trying for a year when I was not even ttc, so I only said 4).. so the doctor gave me an appt to see a fertility specialist for june 09!! I thought it was a joke!!! 6 months wait?!! I said "good thing I am starting this early!! 

In june last year I went to the fertility specialist, she is sooo nice, a spanish girl (I am too, so it was nice to speak in our language). 
I still remember clearly her words back then "Don't you worry, I am going to help you get pregnant" the first thing she did was look in to my uterus... and I also remember clearly her saying "wow! you have a beautiful uterus" :happydance: 
So as you can imagine, at that time, I didn't know much about the ttc game, so I told her I was just not using protection and not really trying.
She ordered some blood tests and asked me to chart my BBT. I never made a follop up appt bc she asked me to come back with my charts and I never did them, I only wanted the test results.

So I went back this year at the end of september, I was hoping she wouldn't ask about those charts ... so now she thinks I have been trying for a long time... but I told her that I have been really ttc since this year...

This last time I went (I was on my CD13), she looked at my ovaries.. and told me that I had two ripe follicles! she seemed excited, although I wasn't sure what that meant... she said that that is where the eggs mature and that she can see I was going to ovulate soon... so I was confused.. bc I thought we only have 1 egg per cylce.. and she said " yes, but sometimes women have two and that is why twins happen!" :shock: later that day I tested with my ov kit and sure it came positive! so I was wondering about the twins thing.. 

That day she gave me a list of things to test and check ( I can scan them I pass it on to you if you want) 
One was an sperm analysis... my hubby was "no way! it is too early to do that!" I was so mad!!:growlmad:so anyway I told him, ok I will do all mine first, and if we aren't pregnant by then, you have to go shoot in a cup!!:growlmad: so now, he is willing to do it... I cried so much yesterday, that his only way to comfort me was "ok baby I will shoot in that cup" :happydance:

My next (3rd) appt with her is in 2 weeks! she will let me know about my ovarian reserve (Im scared!) and about the semen analysis....
I really want to know about my hubby analysis, bc I read that ejaculating often increases their sperm quality, but if his quantity isn't great, then I shouldn't try everyday around fertility window... now I am trying to do it every other day bc I dont know if maybe he has low sperm count...If he doesn't, then I would like to do it everyday, to get a high quality sperm:happydance:

Anyway I think this was too long! but I will keep you posted with these things... hopefully you don't need to go to any specialist... I really did all this before becuase I was very concerned about my periods being soo light... but it seems that yours are not that way...

:kiss: to all early 30's TTC#1!!!


----------



## arianne

Caroline:-) said:


> I still feel like I'm 10 years younger!!!! Gees, in some ways I still feel like surely I can't be old enough to have a baby yet, let alone getting on the old side to be doing so!!!! :haha: It's so strange!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Feel the same way!! I think we will never be 100% ready to have a baby, but age is an important factor to make that decision... If I will be younger, I will probably take my sweet time ttc



Caroline:-) said:


> So how old is your DH? Mine is 37! He's got 2 boys from a previous relationship - 13 and 16! TBH, I've always found it really hard that he has kids already when it was something I always wanted... I really struggled with that one... :cry: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

My DH is turning 36 in january... I always bother him about being old:haha: although we are just about 4 years apart.. 
And you guys will have your own kids, so it's all good! it will come soon, you will see!!
:hugs:
*hoping for a  to one of us soon!*


----------



## Beaner86

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi *Alexia* - I just looked at your chart and I see FF has decided you did Ov this month - so that's good news hey? GL in your 1st 2ww :hugs:

I know I am already so impatient and this is only my first TWW I am really hoping that it is also my last but I don't want to get my hopes up!

What day do you normally O?


----------



## pink80

:hi: Ladies - can I join...?

I'm 30 (31 in Feb) and we've been trying since July (NTNP)/August (TTC). I've been with my OH (32) for 8 years and he finally agreed to try this summer, after 5 years of nagging :)

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 23, so I never expected this to be easy - but I didn't understand how hard it would be mentally - it's all I ever think about.

I get what you mean about feeling 10 years younger - I still can't get my head around the fact that I'm 'in my 30s'. 

As for my cycle - they were completely out of whack during the first 7 months of the year I don't think I was ovulating, so I've taken SOY for the last 2 months and I have ovulated - which obviously helps when TTC! I'm currently 7 dpo and I'm not feeling very optimistic about it.

Love & :dust:

xxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies! I am 30 and DH is 33. We are also trying for our first. We miscarried in July and this is our first month TTC again. The mc went on for 3 months and finally got my cycle back last month so this is our first month ttcal. I'm currently using opks and I am thinking today may be a positive because I have lots of ewcm. I'll know more when I test in about 2 hours...

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey arianne, I didn't mean it was bad to lie about it, just that I'm soooo bad at lying - they'd know I wasn't telling the truth straight away I'm sure!!!! haha... And I love how you started with a specialist before you'd even started TTC!!!!! That would have been so funny if after all that you'd got pregnant straight away!!!! Good for you though hun, definately can't hurt to get checked out!!!!

G0d, I have the opposite problem with my periods! For 1 or 2 days they are soooo heavy, it's really horrible... I forgot how bad it was all those years ago before I went on BCP! BCP made them soooo much better... That's another reason I need to TTC soon - I can't cope with such horrible periods for too long!!!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey everyone,
Thank G0d that's Monday out of the way! Mondays suck! I've just got soooo much to do at work this week and I'm off Thursday and Friday to get an assignment done...aaaarrrggghhh... Roll on next week!!!!

Hey Beaner, you never know - there's been plenty of girls on here who have got pregnant on their first cycle! GL! My cycles seem to have got back to normal now since bcp, and I think around CD 15/16 will be my regular O day...

Hi and welcome Pink and hopefulmama :flower:
Pink, I hope your pcos doesn't made it too hard for you, and hopefulmama, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I'll 31 and currently waiting for my "friend" to come. She was expected today, but has not made her ugly appearance yet. I have little hope that I'm pregnant, though. It's been 15 cycles so far and all of them have been a bust. I'm spotting and have been for days (as usual); got a BFN 10 dpo.

[sigh]

This is the MOST frustrating experience I have ever had. I've been at my wits end on more than one occasion and each month me and hubby try again.

Why is it so hard!! Arrgghh.

:hugs: Looking forward to being a TTC buddy with you guys! Best of luck!


----------



## FionaHere

Happy to see so many Buddies :happydance: . And am double happy that my AF :witch: is over today. 2 weeks to Ov and 2ww... Hopefully ladies this is our month :hugs:

Baby dust to All


----------



## Beaner86

Sigh FF moved my O date now I might not be as many DPO as I thought.

So far no symptoms but a few cramps that are probably in my head and really sore nipples.

Anyone else have any early symptoms?


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi and welcome soleil... gosh, 15 cycles... I think I'll have driven myself mad if I'm still trying then.... I'm stressing as it is!!!! Have you been to the doctor yet? Best of luck to you hun, I really hope this is your month... :hugs:

Glad :witch: has left you now Fiona :hugs:

Hey Beaner, FF moved my Ov date on my first ever cycle I was charting... It told me I'd Ov'd on CD 8, and as I'd had positive opks aswell, I believed it... but then, FF changed my ov day to CD 11!!!!! And I was sooooo mad as I'd not BD'd at all round that time!!!! :grr: So I completely wasted that cycle!!!! I think it was down to me only having been off bcp for a month and my cycles seem to have settled down now... But yeah, I hope your change of Ov date hasn't affected your chances this month!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies! It's great to see so many people! So I need opinions... The first pick are my opk from this month. Usually (this is only my third month doing them) the line is obviously positive and today I'm just not sure. The second pic is my opk the month I got pregnant and CD 12 was positive. The third pic is last month when we didn't have the dr's ok to try yet and cd 17 was positive... Thoughts??

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f253/tmcm84/photo7.jpg

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f253/tmcm84/june.jpg

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f253/tmcm84/oct.jpg


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Update: I took one two hours after the previous one and the test line was definitely darker than the control. Yay! I just needed to wait a little I guess.


----------



## Caroline:-)

hopefulmama2b said:


> Update: I took one two hours after the previous one and the test line was definitely darker than the control. Yay! I just needed to wait a little I guess.

Sorry, only just seen your previous post - glad it's all sorted now :thumbup:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey, where are you all girls?!!? x


----------



## elliot

Hi gals! DH and I are both 31 and working on cycle 7 of TTC#1. Boy, this is a tough and frustrating business! 

I'm currently in the miserable 2WW (I call it miserable, but I guess it's also the most hopeful time of the month... there's a chance I could actually be PG right this minute!). I'm 13DPO and I'm really not sure if the witch is coming soon or not. She's due within the next 48 hours, and I really don't know whether to expect her this time around.

We don't temp or use OPKs, cause we're trying to keep ourselevs from getting too stressed about this whole thing (good luck with that, huh?). But we did try one new thing this month - made sure we'd BD'd in the AM around OV. I'd heard that's when the swimmers are the strongest and most plentiful, so thought we'd give it a whirl.

Anyway... sorry for gabbing. Just wanted to introduce myself.

Hopeful - I'm sorry that I have no experience with OPKs and can't help out with your pics.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi Ladies! Welcome Elliot and good luck over the next couple days!! Keep us updated! 

I am currently 2dpo. I don't anticipate any symptoms during the 2ww as I didn't have any symptoms until 5 weeks last time even though my hcg and progesterone were sky high. Well...the only weird thing was shooting pain through my breast that I had never felt before and have never felt since. Maybe that was a symptom who knows. AF is due Monday Nov. 22 so I'll probably be testing Sunday Nov. 21. This is my first month trying after my mc this summer so I'm trying not to get too excited, but really...how is that even possible?!? 

How are the rest of you doing?

Ok, one other weird thing...so I got 2 days of positive opk this month, which I haven't ever got before (only out of 3 months), but I know it's common and just assumed that I caught the surge on the way up and down. The day after the first positive I got my usual ovulation pain on the left side like usual. Then all of a sudden 24 hours later I got similar pain, but this time on the right side. Do you think it's possible that I released 2 eggs? If you do is it usually on the same side or opposite? If so, I hope so much we at least caught one of them!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all :flower:
Sorry, haven't been on here in a few days (busy getting an assignement finished!!!!)
So it's hello and goodbye to Elliot!!!! lol... don't know if you'll be back on here, but congrats again!!!!! :thumbup:

So hopefulmama, how many dpo are you now? Any good symptoms?!?!? :haha: Only a few more days til testing then hun! Good luck!!!! 
I don't know whether it's possible to ov twice - fab if it is - 2 chances in one month!!!! Cool!!!! Double the chance so fingers crossed for you!!!! :thumbup:

Well, I _think_ I Ov'd Satuday or Sunday... I wasn't expecting it til today or tomorrow (CD 15 or 16) but opk and ewcm showed I Ov'd on CD11 or 12... FF hasn't recognised temps yet - my temps are a bit all over the place this month - my pre-ov temps have been much higher than normal - nearer post-ov temps, so no major temp shift really... :dohh: we'll see!!!! So yeah, because I wsn't expecting to Ov so early we didn't BD loads but depending on whether it was Saturday or Sunday we will have managed to BD on Ov day and maybe day before Ov... So we'll see... :shrug: I'm just praying that it's my turn this month [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

So how's everyone else doing?!?!?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congrats, Elliott!!! That's great news! 

Good luck Caroline. It doesn't matter if you BD lots as long as you got a couple good days in there and it sounds like you did! Fingers crossed for you!

I am 7dpo. No symptoms yet and I don't really anticipate any. I didn't have any last time so I'm just patiently waiting! I'm expecting AF on Monday so going to try to wait to test until Sunday. I'm trying to stay realistic because I know it may not happen the first cycle trying after my loss, but I can't help but be optimistic!!! I'll let you know! As far as my crazy ovulation cramps after I o'd...well I've had those every day since o except for 4 dpo and now today. Who knows...


----------



## Caroline:-)

Ooooh, well GL hun!!!!
FF has recognised my temps and said I'm 5dpo now... I'm not 100% convinced - I think I may only be 4dpo... but hey, no big deal - as least is recognised I Ov'd.


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi girls, Me and DH are both 34 (think I might be the oldest of the 'early 30s' gang but not quite in the 'over 35s' yet). Not quite sure how I got this old and I want lots of children so I am telling my body it can't take to long about this TTC business! I'm currently CD12 and this is my 2nd month TTC.
Good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Welcome silverwillow!!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi ladies,

I am 30 (31 in Jan) and DH has recently turned 33. ahhh where has the time gone?? :shrug: I have been off BCP since the start of Feb but we didn't really start TTC until late June to give everything a chance to settle after 15yrs of BCP. So I guess that makes us Cycle #5 of TTC #1. Currently 7dpo with AF due around 25/11 and feeling pretty positive but I haven't tested yet and I am finding it is the testing and getting BFN that is really getting me down. Especially last month as I was a week late and kept getting BFNs. In the end I just wanted AF to arrive cause then we could start again.

GL everyone. :dust:


----------



## piccolo

Can I join you ladies? Really feeling like I could use a friend today, who understands what it's like to be early 30s and trying for your first. Period started today, so I am officially at the beginning of cycle #6 and it is now officially taking us longer than average. I am 31, 32 in March, and my husband is 39. I am terrified of him turning 40 (in April), and that's not helping things either. I am trying to keep my emotions under control and stay positive but I am failing miserably at it. Yeah, just spent the last half an hour sobbing uncontrollably. I feel like we have been doing everything right - lots of sex at the right time (charting with OPK and BBT), I've been off birth control for 3 years (had an IUD for a while), I seem to be ovulating every month so why isn't this working?! Yeah it was dumb to expect it to happen right away but I never thought it would take this long, and I'm seriously worried that there's something wrong and that at my age I don't have enough time to sort it out. My doctor is wonderful, and sent me for blood tests this month - did the progesterone already and haven't heard so I guess it's ok, and I'll go for the day2-3 FSH test tomorrow. So I keep trying to tell myself that this is good, we're moving forward, getting more info. But I still have this panicky feeling. My husband doesn't get it, and he tries to be supportive but I also feel dumb when I am emotional, or when I say something like I want to try yoga for fertility and he laughs at me. Sometimes I feel really alone in this.
Sorry for the long rant. Thanks for starting this group Caroline.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hi, piccolo! Girrrl; I feel what you're going through. I had three months out of the 16 where I just broke down. Nothing like feeling you have zero control over something, right? Quite humbling for a girl like me who tries to stay on top of everything and who works hard to achieve things. 

You can't control this. I'm trying to let go over the next few months. I've entered cycle 17 and should be O-ing next week. So, yes, I am aware of when I will be ovulating, but I'm not going out of the way, over the next few months, to do anything "extra." I've gotten to the point where I'm okay with the knowledge that AF will visit in the next three weeks. I refuse to let this thing control me anymore. 

Maybe me and hubby will do artificial insemination next year like the fertility doctor suggested...I don't know yet. Right now I know that I feel good about "not checking" for a little while. I "checked" for too many months now. Too many. Too much hurt. And nothing happened. But that's okay. I think it will. When? No clue. Will I be 32? 38? Who knows. But I'm okay with that. :coffee: I've finally reached a place of calm and I'm gonna try live a little outside of my ovulation-trying-to-make-a-baby box and, fingers crossed, a precious surprise will arrive to ruffle the still waters. :winkwink: 

I wish you peace.


----------



## MsJMouse

Soleil Breeze said:


> Nothing like feeling you have zero control over something, right? Quite humbling for a girl like me who tries to stay on top of everything and who works hard to achieve things.
> 
> You can't control this. I'm trying to let go over the next few months.

I think it is definately the lack of control that makes this so frustrating especially if you are doing everything you can to make it happen. 

I really like your thoughts on this Soleil Breeze, about just letting it go and seeing where life ends up. I really hope it works for you as I know of other people that this has worked for, they decided not to focus on having a baby and just got on with living life and now have two beautiful girls. 

Hope you are feeling more positive today Piccolo.


----------



## piccolo

Thanks guys, feeling a bit better after a couple of really rough days. This month I will be travelling for two weeks and may even be away from my husband during the key days, so I am off the thermometer for now and not doing OPKs. No sense in obsessing this month when I won't be able to control the timing anyway. So we'll see if that will help me be less stressed about it, though I somehow doubt it. There is a gnawing ache that's there all the time now and all I can do is try to distract myself from it. I admire your attitude Soleil, I'm glad you have found that state of calm. I'll keep striving for it too.


----------



## arianne

Hi girls.. I know I have dissapeared, but I really didn't have much to say... till now...this weekend I was very sad because I got my DH semen analysis and was shocked by the results. I really never thought he could possibly have had a problem. He is and has always been SO healthy! All this time I've been thinking I was the problem... 
He has low sperm count (17..and normal is to have at least 20) which I thought..."ok is not a big deal"... but I was actually reading about it and low sperm count lowers your chances big time!!! anyway I thought "ok maybe we are those couples that have to try for a little over a year" but then! I saw his morphology analysis and I was devastated.. he had only 1% normal!!!! (you should have at least 14 normal).. I read that it is fine to have many abnormal sperms but those shouldnt be more than 86%..well he has 99%.. so with this and with his low count.. no wonder it's taking so long!! 

I am in my 5th cycle now, and I am starting to feel that it will NEVER happen!!! I feel a bit better to know that tomorrow is my appointment with my doctor, she will read and explain the results to me.. but I already read them, and I dont need someone to explain to me what that means... I already know there is a problem!! :( (my husband keeps telling me "let's wait to see waht the doctor says, dont worry baby" :growlmad: ahh I am so mad at him right now..but I know is not his fault :()

I try to make myself feel better by thinking that it was good that I started testing early, and not waiting for a year to do so... but still I feel my time is ticking and that I am running out of time!! :(

I'm hoping to get good suggestions from her, and know what the next step will be...I read he should start taking some supplements... but want to make sure which ones exactly... I will update my journal with the specific info my doctor gives me... maybe your DH has this problem and you girls don't even know it :( so it wont hurt if they start taking vitamins and supplemts just in case... it will only do good and won't harm them in any way!


----------



## piccolo

So sorry to hear this arianne! Huge hugs. At least now you know, and with that knowledge you can now move forward. There are so many couples with "unexplained infertility" and at least now you know what the problem is and can address it. Instead of thinking of it as bad news think of it as taking one step closer to getting your little one. You just may have to take a different path to get there. But I know it will happen for you, and like you say you are lucky to find this out after just 4 cycles. I'm sure your husband is really hurting too, so it's good that he's staying positive. Good luck with the doctor tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## arianne

Thank you very much for your words piccolo!!! I will let you know what the doc says tomorrow... I hope I still have some chances given the facts...

How long have you been trying?


----------



## arianne

I just read in the other post I started that you are entering your 5th cycle as well!! 
Good luck!! which CD are you on at the moment?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Sorry to hear that Arianne! :( I agree with Piccolo. At least you know and hopefully the doctors can talk to you about your options. I'm glad that you got checked out early instead of finding that out after a year! Keep us updated on the doc. And try not to be too hard on DH, I can't imagine how horrible he must feel to know that something is "wrong" with him. Hopefully you'll get a new plan soon!

AFM, I am 12dpo and got a BFN this morning. AF should come today. I know this is only my first cycle after my MC and I shouldn't have expected to get pg right away, but I still just feel so sad today. I know I should stop thinking about how far along I should be right now (26 weeks this week :cry:) but I just want the joy that I had last summer back. I guess there's nothing to do about it so I shouldn't stress about it, so on to next cyle....


----------



## piccolo

I'm on cd 4 of cycle #6 now. I have to say everyone complains about the 2ww but I think it's the 2 weeks before you ovulate that are the worst. At least in the 2ww you have some hope that you could be pregnant, but right now I know for sure I'm not. I'm on this horrible emotional roller coaster every month and right now I'm just slowly starting to creep back up from the bottom. 
I see you are in Canada too - can I ask where? I'm curious because I'm wondering if I should try and do what you did and book an early appointment at a fertility clinic and I'm wondering if a six month wait to get in to see someone is typical here in Vancouver too.
Let me know how the appointment goes today. I know someone who works in a fertility clinic and she sees couples get past obstacles like yours all the time, so I know it will happen for you.


----------



## piccolo

hopefulmama, sorry I was writing to arianne when your post came through so I didn't mean to ignore yours! So sorry to hear about your mc. I like your picture a lot - it perks me up to look at it, so keep holding on to that hope yourself! Maybe your body just needs another month to recover to be the perfect home for that little bean. I keep trying to think of my period not as "the witch" but as my body's natural way of getting rid of the old in preparation for the new. Sometimes that works, sometimes not, ha.
It will happen. Hugs.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Thanks piccolo. You're right that's a good way to look at AF's arrival. For me I'm just so worried about another mc I constantly pray for a healthy baby next time so I'm just trying to tell myself that it just wasn't meant to be this month because I'm waiting for that healthy one. I'm willing to wait to not have to go through that again, but it's still frustrating. Also, I have a uterine abnormality that they discovered on my last D and C (I had 2) so I'm just so worried that the egg will implant on the abnormality and I'll miscarry again. If it implants on the sides of my uterus I should be good to go! Maybe next month! Good luck to you too. Also, the first 2 weeks aren't so bad because you get to be "productive!":winkwink:


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry to hear about those results Arianne but as the others have said at least you know and can now take positive steps to get your BFP. 

My DH would definately agree with your take on the first two weeks hopefulmama :haha:

Bit down today as yesterday I found out one of the other staff is 9 wks pregnant at work and she wasn't even trying. I am really happy for her as she never thought she would get the chance to have a baby after her marriage ended (she is in her 40s - so there is definately hope for us all). But today I am 11dpo and got a BFN, was kinda hoping some of her luck might have rubbed off on me :dohh:. AF due on Thursday.


----------



## arianne

OMG piccolo! I am in vancouver too!! haha that is so funny!

I am going to the fertility centre at the bc womens... You can request an appt...but if they know that you have been trying for less that a year, you will wait FOREVER to get an appt ..so maybe if you go, you should say you have been trying for a bit longer than you are... it's sad, I know, but here it is the only way they will listen to you and give you a reasonable timeframe for your appts... 
Read this post I wrote a couple of weeks ago about this: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/453917-early-30s-ttc-1-a.html#post7644533


----------



## arianne

thank you girls for all your sympathy!:hugs:

I went to see my doctor today, I couldn't wait to talk to her... I was surprised by what she said... all my results are excellent!! and my husbands not bad (which is not as good as my results, but at least, as she said "it is not bad"!!! so with these results, she said that pregnancy should occur, and that maybe there is something else that it is preventing it to happen, so the implantation process...Ok so in fertility they work in 3 levels:
1) the eggs (ovarian reserve, ovulation, etc)
2) the sperms 
3) where they meet (if 1 and 2 are ok, to check why the embryo is not implanting)

she now wants to check #3... which is an xray in my tubes to make sure they are open and how well is the linning and all that for proper implantation... I didn't want to do that because it seems more invasive... so I may wait a little longer to get that done... even though, I heard it's not a big deal, and that you actually have more chances to get pregnant after this, because they flush the tubes...

So she doesn't seem concern with my husbands #... she said that the most important number is the motility count... which is obtained by multipliying the count x volume x motility%... his count alone is 17 (normal should be above 20) but his volume is normal and his motility is 70% which all together makes it above the 20 million required for pregnancy... she said that if this # is less that 20, then it is a severe male factor and the chances of becoming pregnant naturally is very low... she didn't seem to care about morphology, she says that there is a lot of debate about a "normal" sperm... and that those numbers are not the ones I should care about, but about the motility count... so anyway I felt better after talking to her... she did suggest for my DH some multivitamins... take note ladies! vitamin C, E, zinc, selenium, folate, carnitine and carotenoids... I will look for a multivitamin that contains all these...

Hope you all are doing good!!:kiss:

Good night!!


----------



## piccolo

Wahoo! That is wonderful news Arianne!
And thanks for the tips about getting in to a specialist. I may have to get better at lying...


----------



## Soleil Breeze

arianne said:


> but I already read them, and I dont need someone to explain to me what that means... I already know there is a problem!! :( (my husband keeps telling me "let's wait to see waht the doctor says, dont worry baby" :growlmad: ahh I am so mad at him right now..but I know is not his fault :()

All right, this is my first time trying this quote thing...let's see if it works. Arianne, I know what you're going through and I wish there were something I could say to make it all right. All I can share with you is that I went through the same thing a few months back. My hubby has a great count (and count by the way is not all that important), but pretty low motility (39%) and quite bad morphology (4%). The last two results are not good. :nope: I was waaay upset on the inside. At least I thought I was holding it in, but then I realized that I was showing how frustrated I was with him to him. Not good. Because, like you wisely noted, it is NOT his fault. My poor sweet baby has now taken to free-balling it to work! No underwear! You've gotta love them for trying. I think sometimes we forget how rough this whole experience can be on them, too. 

One thing you should keep in mind is when they do the sperm analysis, they are using waaaay high standards to determine morphology. I'd venture that some of the guys who have impregnated their partners could probably have a semen analysis right now that shows them having terrible morphology, low motility, etc. - and yet they still managed! 

I'm with you, though, sister...it's an incredibly frustrating experience. But don't think that this means that you can't/won't have children. Although it might mean that you need to save a while to go through fertility treatment:!: (Hence why we're holding off on art. insem. for a bit [if we even go there]).

On a Thanksgiving note - so thankful that I have you girls to share this journey with! I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving! :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I just finished reading Arianne's most recent post - should read through everything before I reply, eh? :)

But "SEE"! His stats aren't so bad. And FABULOUS news about your results. :happydance:

The HSG test sucks; I mean BLECK. And we didn't get pregnant afterwards. But, hey, here's to hoping!

Speaking of hoping, I'm not sure if I can remember hopefulmama2b's whole posting...but just wanted to say that my sister-in-law miscarried at 6 weeks in February of this year, and she is now four months pregnant! It WILL happen (and on your good side, too!).

I can't remember who wrote about the office worker who is pregnant - but it reminded me of my friend who is due in April - her first cycle trying and she got pregnant! I was ecstatic for her, while I proceeded to scream on the inside (know how that goes?) :brat:

The way I look at it is the more people around me who have babies, the more I'll learn, and the better prepared I'll be when I get pregnant! :flower:


----------



## piccolo

You're right Soleil - my husband hasn't had any tests done but I think it is easy for any of us to get so caught up in our own stuff that we are neglecting our men's feelings. My husband and I had a big blow out on the weekend, and I realized that even though I thought things were okay with us he was feeling neglected. He felt that I was not myself anymore and he didn't know how to be around me or how to make me feel better, and he worried that he was already losing his wife and we aren't even pregnant yet, so what will it be like when a baby finally does come? I can't hide my feelings, nor would he want me to, but I realized that I have to be more conscious of nurturing the relationship through all this. I thought that he was fine and it was just me hurting, but I was wrong. Things are good now that we had a good talk and tear fest.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Geees, I've not been on here for a few days and omg, look at all the posts!!!!
I'm afraid I'm going to have to pretty much read and run again today though... I've got soooo much to do the next few days as we've got friends from Dublin coming to stay this weekend... So loads to do sorting the house, etc... after 2 years we're finally just coming to the end of working on out house (extension, windows, doors, kitchen, bathroom suites decorating and flooring throughout, etc - well, everything really!!!) so we've got loads of tidying and cleaning to do before they get here! :dishes::laundry:

BUT, so glad to see you're back *Arianne*!!!! Sorry the results were not what you wanted... but, I've just read your last post... so that's good that things are not as bad as you thought they might be... try and stay positive hun, I'm sure it'll all work out ok in the end... :hugs:

I have read through all the other posts quickly, but now I'm typing I've forgotten everything I wanted to say to everyone!!! lol... sorry guys!!!! :hugs:

*MsJMouse* - I know exactly how you feel - my manager has just announced she's expecting (she's 41) and I'm soooo jealous!!!! But at the same time of course I'm really happy for her... She's got a 3 year old now and she had to go through a number of rounds of IVF to conceive him... so anyway, she got pregnant by accident this time - as they assumed there was no chance of conceiving!!!! That certainly gives us all hope too hey?! :thumbup:

So anyway, I'm 10 dpo today... AF would be due Saturday... no real symptoms yet, but at the same time no af type cramps or anything so fingers crossed!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I wasn't going to test this month, but I might test Friday before we pick up our friends from the airport so I know whether I can have a drink with them that evening!!!! Although even if it's neg I won't know for sure!!! :wacko:
Aaaaaanyway, good luck to everyone... not sure if I'll manage to get on here again until Monday but I will try!!!! I reeeeeaaaalllly hope the next time I speak to you guys I have a bfp [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; (and I hope you all do too!!!!!) :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Arianne: That's a great update! If the doctor didn't seem too concerned I don't think you should be either. Good luck to you!!:dust:

Soleil: Thanks for the story about your friend's pregnancy after a loss. Ahhh....I just love those stories! :dance: And how funny about your hubby going comando!! What a great job of taking one for the team! My husband is so weird about shorts and underwear I doubt he'd ever do that. He has to have on his "sleeping shorts" before he can fall asleep. Argh...drives me crazy!

Caroline: Good luck this weekend!! I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## MsJMouse

Thanks Caroline. FX'd for this weekend - hope you get your :bfp:. 

Arianne: That sounds positive from what your doc says. My mum is a naturopath and she has recommended my DH take similar vitamins. So far I have only managed to get him to take the zinc and that was a bit of an effort. I gotta get my act together and find a multivitamin with all of them in it as he won't take separate pills :shrug:. Whereas I am happy to take all the things my mum has suggested and have been on them since coming off the pill in Feb. Hopefully your DH is more willing take them than mine. 

Soleil - sorry to hear about your test results. I don't know whether my hubby would be keen to freeball to work. I have to admit I was surprised when I have mentioned things about TTC, how much research my hubby has done so he actually knows what I am talking about most of the time. As you say, you gotta love them for trying. 

Well I am 12dpo and AF is due tomorrow. Have sore BB's this month, they have been sensitive since ovulation (which is odd - normally only like that for a couple of days around O). So far BFN. But holding out hope that it might just be too early to test. I guess I will find out tomorrow. 

On a completely different note (being an Aussie and not having Thanksgiving in this country) - is Thanksgiving this weekend?? Does that mean you get a long weekend (days off work)?? That would be nice - we haven't had any public holidays in Queensland since August and a long weekend sounds devine. Thankfully only a few weeks to Christmas and thus HOLIDAYS!!! :happydance:

Have a great weekend. :dust: and :hug: to everyone. It is great being able to hear your stories and know I am not the only one who is finding this way harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## arianne

Girls!! I need to run for my classes, but I just wanted to say: Thank you so much for your kind words!! it is so nice to come to this site and find all of you:hugs: and that we all share a similar experience... and we all have the same wish *a BFP!!!!!!!*

Good luck girls....


----------



## finallyready

Hello Ladies...I'm new to this site and have been visiting all the different forums. What a great site this is! I am 29 and my DH is 30. I was on the pill for 12 yrs and came off of it in July. However I didn't get a period! Naturally I thought I was one of the lucky ones would get a BFP right away, however I kept getting BFN! Sooo frustrating. I went to the dr in Oct to see why I wasn't OV and he just looked at me smiling and said there is nothing he can do for 1yr! Sooo frustrating...I ended up getting a flu shot so the appt wasn't a complete waste of time. Now reading these posts, I feel I should have lied haha. 

Anyways....on Nov 6 I started 'spotting' and it did not stop for 7 days! So I am very hopeful that this was AF! (It got heavier through the week). Before I went on BC I was very regular and my DR told me not to go off the pill until I was ready to conceive! (Thats the biggest lie ever!) I wish I would have known how long it would take my body to start O again! According to a 28 day cycle I should get AF on Dec 5! So I am hoping and praying that it does come so at least I'll know I'm Ovulating. 

On the same token I hope I dont' get it b/c that means that maybe, just maybe me and my DH BD'd at the right time this month...It would amazing if we would all get BFPs as Christmas Presents! (Really this is all I want). 

I have been with my DH for 10yrs (married for 3) and did everything right, waited until our careers were in order, built our dream home, are in a good place financially and now when were finally ready...NOTHING :(

It is soo frustrating because I am the only one of my friends who has not had baby yet, including my much younger newest sister-in law. 

OMG I have written an essay! Sorry for the rambling...it just feels so good to get this all out having been carrying it for so long and not wanting to talk to my friends as I dont' want them to know my struggles since none of them had any issues. 

Good luck to all and I look forward to this journey! (I am also from Canada!)


----------



## piccolo

welcome finallyready! At least you can be pretty confident that your body is still just readjusting after coming after off bc. I'm sure things will get back to normal soon. Good luck!


----------



## finallyready

Thanks so much piccolo! It is nice to be in a group with ppl more my age..:thumbup:.I find so many ppl on this site are in their early-mid 20's! They have all the time in the world...where us...not so much :( 

I also find most people on this site are TTC #2 or #3 and I feel for them, but at least they know that they are ABLE to conceive and carry to term. I think it is more frustrating when you are TTC #1.:wacko:

Also it is nice and theraputic to talk about this stuff in a non threatening and non judgemental environment. 

I won't feel better until Dec 5 when AF arrives for a second time. Truth be told it was the strangest period I have ever had...lots of dark blood (which I know means 'old blood') so I'm hoping it wasn't just a fluke in that my body was getting rid of it since I hadn't had a period for so long.:shrug: Time shall tell. My dr said to go back to him if I don't get AF within 6months and he'll go from there.

PICCOLO have you gotten any more tests back?


----------



## piccolo

I haven't heard anything on my tests which I guess means the numbers were okay - she said she'd only call if there was a problem. Next time I see her I want to ask what the exact numbers are, but I think I'll wait until after Christmas. Then maybe we can proceed with other tests too. I know I should feel lucky that so far nothing seems to be wrong, but it's so frustrating wondering why it hasn't happened yet and feeling like I don't know anything. Maybe that's why I spend so much time on here - I keep trying to match the little things that my body does to signs and symptoms of other things in an attempt to figure out _something_ of what my body is doing. TTC has turned me into a hypochondriac!
I hope you get your period back this month. That sounds really weird on this site. Better yet, I hope you get that little bean!


----------



## finallyready

No news is good news for sure! and 6 months isn't really that long...I know they say that if you stress too much that can for sure affect things. (But how can we not stress). It is a vicious cycle. I'm trying my best not to worry about things I can't control. I can control BD'ing at the right time of month and being in tune with my body to know when I'm OV (or hopefully OVing in my case lol). But other than that, after BDing once OV has occured and until AF arrives there is nothing you can do, it is out of your control. So there is no point worrying about it that point. 

But this is all easier said then done! And I understand completely. I have been online literally every day searching for symptoms as to what is up with me and other people that have been in a similar situation. 

I have to run, hubby is begging me for the laptop to check his football pool! take care!


----------



## arianne

welcome finallyready!! Dont worry about your cycle... it is readjusting after a long time you have been on the pill.... just be very healthy :winkwink:


----------



## Holpop

Hi, i saw this thread mentioned on another post & as i'm an early-30s, i thought i'd have a read. I'm 31, my OH is 33 & i came off BCP in Feb. We were NTNP until June & since then we've been actively TTC. Whilst my cycles appear every month, they're ranging between 24-35 days & there's no defo pattern. Coupled with that, over the past 6 months i've started getting the most lovely spots!!! I've got a Doc's appointment booked for Friday & i'm hoping that they'll start running some tests as things don't seem 'normal'. As i'm creeping up to the year mark, i'm hoping he/she will do/sort something in the hope that my BFP will come sooner.

It looks like we're all hoping for BFPs so fingers Xd! x


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi Holpop. Good luck with your appt on Friday. 

BFN for me so onto cycle 6. Going to try charting properly and see if that makes a difference. I feel a bit better after talking to one of the other staff at work and she was saying it took around 5-6months for her when she was trying for her first. Will just have to wait and see. In the meantime, Christmas is on its way :happydance: so lots of other things to hopefully keep me occupied.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hello, ladies - and welcome to finallyready! :flower:

I find it hard to keep track of who says what with the way the messages are set up...Was it MJsMouse? hopefulmama2b? who asked about Thanksgiving? Anyway, apologies, but it was just the Thursday we had off officially, but hubby had the Friday, too. So that was great! Would have been better if I had known when I had ovulated...Since I decided not to OPK this month, I'm a bit in the dark as to when it happened, assuming it has. I came off the pill last year May and for the past three months I have finally established some sort of "schedule," ovulating on CD 17. Then this month comes along...and nothing on CD 17...my temp was 97.4 on Saturday (CD 19), which is the dip that I usually get before I ovulate. So I think I ovulated yesterday. Not sure though.

This might weird some of you out, but I wish my darn CM would tie in better with when I ovulate. I feel like the day before and of ovulation the CM is barely there, but about four days before there is lots of it. Sigh. I'm still not normalized. So, if it was finallyready who commented about not having a normal period yet, don't worry about it. Since I came off the pill I spot three days before my period and, as you can tell, my ovulation is not "spot on" yet. For some reason, some of us take a while to get straight (I was on the pill for thirteen years).

Anyway, the 2WW has begun; just don't know when exactly it started. Strangely, I ovulated from the exact same ovary this month (I can always tell). Maybe the universe wants to give that ovary another shot for some reason? :?: 

Peace and Christmas BFP's to all!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Welcome to Holpop, too! :)


----------



## arianne

Yeah i also forget who says what, andget mixed up haha

Im supposed to get af this friday and im getting panicky already... i will be starting my 6th cycle, and terrified by the thought that i have been trying for half a year with no luck :(

Girls quick question. How is your ttc strategy? Do you wait till you get your positive from an ov test, or do it anyway every day - or every other day- around your fertile time?
The first 3 months i was doing my ov test but was trying anyway before getting a + just in case. So now i think i prefer to just wait till the day i get a + to try, especially since i know that dh has low count. But find it hard to do that since i also dont want him to go for more than 3 days around my fertile time without ejaculating, as i read its good for improving quality...

I have never done the thermometer thing... How is that different from an ov test? I always thought that the ov tests results are more accurate... and easier! But wondering if i should start charting...


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls.... Well, even as I'm writing this I can't believe it but... I got my :bfp:!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:
As I mentioned, our friends came over from Dublin Friday morning to stay for the weekend, so I tested thursday am (12DPO), just to see if I could have a drink with them, lol... and OMG, I got a faint line on IC and FRER!!!! They went home yesterday so I tested again this morning (17DPO) and got a nice dark line on FRER - about the same as control line, and 2-3 weeks on clearblue digi!!! :happydance: 
Honestly though, it really hasn't sunk in and I still can't believe it's real!!!! :wacko: I'd just got into my head that I'd probably be here quite a while longer, and there it was!!!! :dohh:
So I'm thinking, maybe I've started a lucky thread here?!?!? I'd been planning to do it for ages, but just never got round to it... then as soon as I do, wham, :bfp:!!!!! Soooo, fingers crossed there will be plenty more of you girls joining me in first tri soon... :hugs: I'm gonna keep hanging round here for a bit too as I've enjoyed getting to know you girls and I'd like to take some of you with me!!!! Babydust and best of luck to all :dust:


----------



## arianne

OMG! Carolineeee!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you girl!!! :wohoo: I can't imagine your face when you saw your BFP!:haha:
That is great news!!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!

so tell us, did you do something different this month? how many times did you try around your fertile time?

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!! really happy for you.... wish you the best, and hope your pregnancy is an easy, healthy and happy one!:kiss:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil: I hope your 2ww flies by and you get your BFP this month!!

Holpop: Welcome!!!

Arienne: This is what I do (although this is only my second month after mc) I'm trying to do it every other day starting on CD10 until I get a pos. opk and then the day of the positive and the next 2 days. Problem is DH sex drive and mine don't always jive so in a perfect world that's what I'd do. We'll see how it goes. It's CD8 for me now. The month I got my BFP was only the second month trying (first month using opk) and we BD on CD 10 and 12 and I O'd on cd 13. That did the trick! 

Caroline: YAYYYYYY.....I was responding to the other ladies and didn't finish reading yet!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I think this is a lucky thread. Already 3 BFP is such a short time!!! 

WhooHOOOO!!!! Us early 30-somethings are ON A ROLLL!!!!!!


----------



## arianne

thanks hopefulmama, so you try every other day starting on CD10, but then when you get your positive, lets say on the day 13, you try again? so that means, two days in a row? and then the next two days as well? (so 4 consecutive days?) 

I was trying to do that a couple of cycles ago... start CD10 every other day until a positive ov test, but I would always get a positive right after I tried, so I felt that I shouldnt try everyday as the count isnt supposed to be as great as if you try every other day.... anyway... i think im getting too concerned about it:wacko: ... it is just that I want to try something different, and I have never made it so that I do it the day of my positive test without trying a day prior... but I think this next month I'll start on CD8 every other day until CD12 and then stop and wait till a positive.... mmmm

YES I HOPE THIS IS THE LUCKY THREAD!!!!:bunny:


----------



## Holpop

Thank you! 

I'm struggling to remember who has said which bits but I'll have a go:

Caroline - your BFP news is fantastic - congratulations!

Soleil Breeze - I was on the pill for years too & I'm finding the whole getting things regular & then things playing tricks v frustrating! I'm just keeping my fingers Xd that I'll get lucky soon.

MsJMouse - my sister keeps telling me that it took all of her friends close to a year to get their BFPs so there's defo hope. I think you're right in being occupied over Christmas though - that's my plan!

Arianne - as far as my strategy goes, I tried the smiley face things but ran out of sticks the first month before I saw a smile. I gave up on them thinking they'd be too pricey & now we just start BDing from about CD10 until about CD20 (every couple of days). I thought it was the best option in trying to cover all possible days. We haven't been lucky yet but we aren't giving up.

hopefulmama2b - i've got my fingers Xd for you!

The 30-somethings are defo on a roll & i'm wishing everyone lots of Christmas BDing BFPs!!! x


----------



## piccolo

Huge congrats to Caroline!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Ya, so this month if I get a pos on 14 again it would be 10, 12, 14, 15, 16. But honestly that's in a perfect world. My dh works crazy hours so it's not always possible. Some days when I work 8-5 he works 6- 2 am. That will fall on cd 10 and 15, 16 so not sure how that will work. In the past I have tried to come home during lunch for a quickie, but that of course doesn't always work out because I can't count on getting a lunch. Like I said when we got a BFP we only DTD on CD 10, 12, and 15 that week and I O'd on 13 so I'm assuming the 15 was too late so it was the 10 or 12 that did the job. So that's only 2 times. It doesn't take much I don't think if it is going to happen. Especially if your dh has a low count just do it every other day around that time. I read the 3 days before and the day of O are the most important so my goal ultimately is to get 2 of the 4 good days. 

BTW...my dh would never go for 4 consecutive days so like I said that's my goal, but I try not to make him feel like a piece of meat. :)

Holpop: I get my opks online and they were like $8 for 40 plus 10 HPT tests. I think they're considerably cheaper than the digi ones.


----------



## arianne

Hi Holpop!! interesting... that is why I was doing on my 4th and 5th cycle... thought that if I start trying anyway on CD10, then knowing when I get the positive ov test wont help, because if I had tried CD10, CD12, and then get a positive on CD13, then I felt I didnt want to try two days in a row, so would wait till next morning (1.5 days) but anyway... I thought if I do it every two days around fertile time I will cover it.... the only thing is that I always stop trying on CD14:huh: I have never tried after that... well maybe on CD20 or so, but just for the fun and not really for ttc... so maybe I should prolong it to CD18 at least

This last cycle I only tried on CD11 and CD13 :( so I really hope I covered my fertile time[-o&lt;


----------



## arianne

Hey hopefulmama what is the name of your opks? I was using the first response ones... but they are expensive... 50$ for a box of 7:|

which site do you order them from? I wonder if they ship to canada...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I got them off of ebay and I just checked and it said USA only, but I wonder if you searched on there if you could find a similar one that ships to Canada. There are so many different people selling them for super cheap. The brand I have been using is Wondfo and it's been great.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

$50 for 7?!? Definitely look on eBay. I'd be broke with how many I pee on. Haha. I start early on CD 7 or 8 just because I feel like I'm doing SOMETHING instead of just waiting around.

Here's one. It's a little more expensive for less, but free shipping to Canada. Also it doesn't specify brand like some, but it's worth a shot for $10. 
https://cgi.ebay.com/20-Ovulation-5...964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2c5907e654


----------



## arianne

Thank you so much!!:hugs: I will try this one!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey girls, thanks for all the congrats... I just need you guys to get your bfp's too and come over to first tri with me!!!! :hugs:

So, I see there's been a lot of discussion on when to bd, etc... well, in previous months we'd done it every day or every other day up to and around Ov... but this month, Ov came early and totally took me by suprise!!!! So we didn't manage to BD any of the days leading up to OV, only on the day itself (and the day after, but it's unlikely that did it)!!!! I'd have never planned to only do it once, but hey, it clearly worked, so maybe it's something for you guys to consider!??!? I've left the link to my chart on my signature, so feel free to have a look!!!!

arrianne, you asked whether we did anything different this time... well, other than the lack of BD... hmmmm... well, I've always been drinking grapefruit juice, but then this month I read that drinking it after Ov can cause miscarriage, so this month I stopped drinking it after I Ov'd... Can't really think of anything different right now... but will let you all know if I think of anything!!!!


----------



## Aisak

Congrats girlie! i have to say i find your bbt chart reassuring...i've been worrying that my body temperature is too low (36.1 or so before O and only in the 36.4 to 36.7 range after O). i suppose it doesn't really matter after all...


----------



## finallyready

Arianne - try "make a baby . ca" (it won't let me post the link on here) for OV and PT tests! I just ordered some from there last night...says it comes via Canada Post and shipping is only $2.95 anywhere in Canada! Way cheaper then buying them at the store. 

Caroline - CONGRATS TO YOU! :happydance: I saw you post your BFP in the 'went off BC thread'! I am very happy for you :) do you think you'll tell your immediate family the good news at Christmas???

I'm hoping/praying I get really lucky and magically get a BFP very soon! I think AF is due on Sunday. I will test once the ones I ordered in the mail come in. I'm trying hard not to run to the store and buy a First Response! (at almost $30 a pop it adds up!). 

Last month I almost went to a Chinese Medicine Dr. I canceled the appt the day before because I got AF. However, if I get BFN this month or AF doesn't come then I think I might call and re-set up that appt. Maybe she can get me on some Chinese Medicine herbs to help me OV. Anybody else try Chinese Medicine? A girl I know tried it and it helped her. 

I am very hopeful I am OV'ing or at least my body is starting to come around because I went on BC as a teen to help with my Acne. While on BC I only broke out once a month during AF. When I went off BC in July I just assumed I would break out however, since July my face has been very clear! However, just this past 4 weeks I started to break out all of a sudden. I am hoping this means my hormones are getting back on track and therefore this is a good thing! (Although I don't like that I'm breaking out LOL). 

Time shall tell! Good Luck to all you beautiful ladies that are still in it this cycle! 
:dust: FAIRY DUST TO ALL! :dust:


----------



## finallyready

Fairy Dust to all???? LOL I mean BABY DUST TO ALL!!! :)

:dust:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Fairy dust...baby dust...I don't care what kind of dust you give us as long as it brings us all BFP's!!! Good luck to you and I hope you have no reason to go see the Chinese medicine doctor after this weekend!!!


----------



## arianne

Thanks finallyready. I will start buying my tests online. I realized im spending way too much on the stores, and that was one of the reasons i stopped using opks.
Also, I always feel guilty when testing early for pregnancy, because then when af shows up i feel i have wasted more money. But with these tests i wont feel so bad :D


----------



## arianne

Girls!! Who is testing/ expecting AF this weekend??
AF is supposed to visit this friday!!! Im sooo nervous!!!!
I just checked my calendar, and i actually tried 3 times this cycle: cd10, cd12 and cd13... But no idea when i ov.. 
The one on cd10 was after dh went for his semen analysis, so i dont know how good the count was at that time... But im trying to stay positive without getting my hopes up...


----------



## Caroline:-)

arianne said:


> OMG! Carolineeee!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you girl!!! :wohoo: I can't imagine your face when you saw your BFP!:haha:
> That is great news!!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!
> 
> so tell us, did you do something different this month? how many times did you try around your fertile time?
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!! really happy for you.... wish you the best, and hope your pregnancy is an easy, healthy and happy one!:kiss:

Hey lovely, don't know if you saw my reply to this question yesterday - I'm guessing from your question on 'TTC since july' thread that you didn't... If you look back to the previous page it's on there...

Thanks so much hun, I just hope you can join me now... I hope there's no sign of evil witchy yet... Sprinkling loads of babydust over you... :dust: GL hun x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

arianne said:


> Girls!! Who is testing/ expecting AF this weekend??
> AF is supposed to visit this friday!!! Im sooo nervous!!!!
> I just checked my calendar, and i actually tried 3 times this cycle: cd10, cd12 and cd13... But no idea when i ov..
> The one on cd10 was after dh went for his semen analysis, so i dont know how good the count was at that time... But im trying to stay positive without getting my hopes up...

Not me...waiting to O. Only CD9! Good luck to you though!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

With a CONGRATULATIONS to Caroline! :happydance: Rub it off on us, girl! Rub, rub away and drown us in baby dust! I REALLY hope this becomes a lucky thread, and, as hopefulmama2b, says, that we're on a roll...All you can do is hope (but leave aside the expectations, for sanity purposes).

For Arianne: my TTC strategy has been all over the place (after a year plus it should be, right?) :winkwink: Anyway, when I was gung-ho in the Summer of '09 I temped (it just confirms that you ovulated) and took down info. in a chart. When that didn't work, I added peeing on a stick to the ol' repertoire. As for BDing, hubby and I have done it the day of, the day after, a week or so prior O (every other day), 2-3 days prior to O every day, etc. The only thing we haven't done (and we joke about it, but now after reading Caroline's post, I might have to seriously consider it!) is basically no sex and then wha-boom! the big one. :thumbup: I really don't even know if it's a matter of timing anymore, though; it seems to be luck...

Anyway, I haven't been doing anything this month (except one slip of a temp. check last weekend); other than the sex, of course. :winkwink:

For finallyready: I've been going to an acupuncturist since January of this year. I don't know what to tell you. I'm not pregnant yet. Does that help? On the flip side, my skin has cleared up a lot, although I still get bumps along the jaw line and neck on occasion. But it has vastly improved. Thing is, though, the acupuncturist doesn't think the problem is with me (more hubby) and he will not go in for needles! Chicken. :haha:

Okay, this probably 4 dpo gal is outta here. Congrats again, Caroline! WHOO HOO!! :happydance:


----------



## arianne

Hi Caroline! yes I read it! thanks!! so i guess i will try to do that this coming cycle.. if the witch shows up tomorrow:(
I am already sad, yesterday I cried, and DH told me that AF hasn't show up yet and I am already crying... but I feel it wont work again.... and again I will be sad and crying as I do every month :( 
i am trying to keep busy doing other things, so i dont think about it... tomorrow I am going for the weekend to a ski resort, it will be nice, but if AF shows up it will be a terrible trip, I wont be enjoying it and I dont want to show it to DH, bc he is excited about it... plus we are going with a couple of friends, and they don't know we are trying, so it will be hard to try keep a fake smile all the time :(


----------



## Caroline:-)

arianne said:


> Hi Caroline! yes I read it! thanks!! so i guess i will try to do that this coming cycle.. if the witch shows up tomorrow:(
> I am already sad, yesterday I cried, and DH told me that AF hasn't show up yet and I am already crying... but I feel it wont work again.... and again I will be sad and crying as I do every month :(
> i am trying to keep busy doing other things, so i dont think about it... tomorrow I am going for the weekend to a ski resort, it will be nice, but if AF shows up it will be a terrible trip, I wont be enjoying it and I dont want to show it to DH, bc he is excited about it... plus we are going with a couple of friends, and they don't know we are trying, so it will be hard to try keep a fake smile all the time :(

Aaaaw hun, I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow... I know how you feel though... I felt exactly the same the last couple of months... but try and stay positive - I'm sure that BFP is just round the corner!!!! 
GL and I hope the evil witch doesn't arrive... let us know hun... big hugs....

Oh, and loads and loads of babydust to everyone :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## arianne

:hugs:Thank you CAroline!! I do hope soon I can go with you to the pregnancy forum!! :friends:

Girls, another girl from this forum got pregnant after 10 cycles... and the only thing she did different was BD the day of ov and then next morning... she said it was the only cycle she didn't BD prior to ov.... so maybe it is worth trying that next time? I think it makes sense, in terms of keeping a higher count, which has a big impact in getting pregnant...

Have a great weekend!!:kiss:


----------



## Caroline:-)

arianne said:


> :hugs:Thank you CAroline!! I do hope soon I can go with you to the pregnancy forum!! :friends:
> 
> Girls, another girl from this forum got pregnant after 10 cycles... and the only thing she did different was BD the day of ov and then next morning... she said it was the only cycle she didn't BD prior to ov.... so maybe it is worth trying that next time? I think it makes sense, in terms of keeping a higher count, which has a big impact in getting pregnant...
> 
> Have a great weekend!!:kiss:

Thats exactly what I did hun... morning of Ov and the morning after! Every other month it's been at least every other day before Ov... It worked for me too - so maybe that's the asnwer...?!?! Although I don't know if I'd have managed to do that on purpose - it just feels like you should do it at much as possible and you're wasting opportunities if you don't :haha: but... hey? It worked for 2 of us obviously! :thumbup: Can't hurt to give it a try!!!! GL all x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Oh and arianne - wasn't your AF due today?!!?!?
Got my fingers crossed for you! Make sure you let us know! x


----------



## brinib1

Hi ladies-- looks like you have been here awhile together but I'd love to join in. I'm 31 at TTC baby #1. (I kinda can't believe I'm 31! Ack!)

Anyway this was my first cycle trying-- I wasn't quite sure exactly when I ovulated, and peeing on sticks provided no clues-- my temps got messed up because I had to get up extra early one day for work and my temp was more than a degree lower than the surrounding days. AF is either due tomorrow, or next Wednesday, except that my cycle tends to vary between 23-28 days and my LP has consistently only been 7 days, but I started taking vitex and B6 this month, so I have NO IDEA what is happening. On top of all of this, I sometimes get PMS symptoms that are very much like pregnancy symptoms, including crazy moods, nausea etc. Today one bb is a little sore, my mood is a little off (actually having euphoric moments, not so much cranky), and everything smells really strong (tap water smelled like chlorine, turkey chili smelled strongly like dark meat etc), oh and I've been lightheaded, but these are all things that happen sometimes to me, so no way of knowing. The crazy thing is last month, before my IUD was removed I had the worst PMS of my life-- I was an absolute lunatic, my breasts were huge and so painful from ovulation to AF, and I was exhausted. But I wasn't pregnant! 

Also kinda scared that even if it worked, due to how short my usual LP is, that it won't stick.:wacko:

Anyway, thanks for letting me share....


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Arianne- So sorry to see that you're on CD2. Hang in there girl:hugs:

Caroline- How's the pregnancy so far? Any symptoms kick in yet?

Brinib1- Welcome!! Good luck on your ttc journey and I hope it's a short one! Have you talked to your doc about your short LP? I hope the vitrex and B6 help, just didn't know if there was anything more your doc could do? Good luck!

AFM, I am on CD 12. No pos opk yet. I'm thinking I will get one tomorrow or monday so I'm just waiting...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Question...How many kiddos do you guys want to have? Just curious since we are all about the same age what you would like if everything went as planned?

After having a mc I would truly and honestly feel blessed with one baby, BUT...if we're dreaming here I have always wanted 3. I know I'm running out of time, but that's what I've always wanted. DH has always been firm on just 2. He says we can't be out numbered. We've never debated the number because I just figured when the time comes if I still want a third we can deal with the issue then. But yesterday out of the blue he said "I've been thinking...it wouldn't be bad to have more than 2 kids. I think I'd like a big family." I play it cool, but on the inside I am jumping up and down with excitement. :yipee:Then he says..."But if we're going to have 3 or 4 we really need to get on it." :shock: Three or FOUR???? Holy cow!!! I never considered 4. Anyway...it just made me really happy because although we are "trying" technically he has been firm on not trying too hard and he says he just wants to let it happen without scheduling sex, ect. He knows I use opk, but just doesn't want to know every detail and make it a chore. But anyway I was happy to hear his enthusiasm. Like I said, honestly I would like A baby at this point so what ever happens happens. How many are on your wish list if we're dreaming here?


----------



## brinib1

hopefulmama2b- I haven't talked to my doc yet, mainly because I went to a new gyn for my IUD removal and I didn't really like her- she was nice enough but kind of rushed and I didn't feel like she asked me enough questions. My GP is an Naturopath who is also a midwife so I will make an appointment to talk with her about it but I want to see how the vitex and B6 works first since I suspect that is what she would recommend.

As for how many kids I would like 2, maybe 3. I want to have the first two close together in age if possible so I think it will depend on how long it takes to have each baby and how I feel once I get to two! Twins run in my family so it's possible I could get a 2 for 1 special at some point :)


----------



## finallyready

Hi Ladies - Welcome Brinibi1 :) 

If I have a cycle of 28 days then AF should arrive today! However there is no sign of her yet. I took a test yesterday because we were going to an xmas party and I wanted to know if I could have a couple drinks or not...BFN! So today I sit with a BFN and no AF! UGH Back to SQUARE 1! Maybe AF last month wasnt really AF but a fluke of some sort? I dont' know. I've decided to stay positive and see what this week brings...if nothing then I am going to re-book with that Chinese Medicine Dr and maybe see if I can get on some Chinese Herbs. 

As for how many kids I hope to have...I would love at least 2 and I agree I want them to be close in age! (within 1yr if possible) and then perhaps a 3rd! (No more than 3 no less than 2)... :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hi, ladies; I'm a bit bummy today. I feel like I am not pregnant and it's not as if that is surprising news at this point...but I always hope...and rational me knows that I shouldn't say that I am "not" until AF comes, but it's one of those days when you just want to sulk. Woe is me. You know?

I have slight breast tenderness. That's something that I developed over the past few months before AF; I didn't always get it. First time it happened about four or five months ago I thought it was an early pregnancy sign. No such luck. 

I napped for two hours today, too. That is out of the ordinary, but it's probably due to going to bed too late last night (I'm one of those gals who needs eight hours of sleep!) :winkwink:

But I'm doing "the crazy" again - what are the symptoms 8 dpo? and looking them up on the 'net. SIGH. I really wish I could get this baby thing out of my system. :cry:

Enough of the blah. I hope everyone is having a great day! Back to work.
:flower:


----------



## arianne

Hey girls!
Af was 1 day late and I was already getting my hopes up... it showed up on sat :(
But I am worried because it was more like dark brown and very light... well my periods had always been light and short... but now I realized that it is more like dark blood, and I am starting to get concerned about it.... 

anyway... i'm entering cycle 6 now :(


----------



## arianne

Hey finallyready, I have a quick question, you mentioned you bought some opks from the makeababy.ca site... I am confused by the midstream and test strip ones... do you know if one is more accurate than the other? the midstream is more expensive, I am not sure why...

The difference between them seems to be the way urine is tested, the test strip is to be dipped into a cup, whereas the midstream test is to be used during urination... but I thought you could test either way, didn't know that there is a test for a specific way of testing! lol! does anybody here knows about it?


----------



## finallyready

No I have no clue the difference. I actually only ordered the PT's! (Still waiting for them to come in the mail) I should have them any day now.....Once those come then I'll go back and get some of the opks....sorry I can't help.


----------



## brinib1

Soleil Breeze said:


> I have slight breast tenderness. That's something that I developed over the past few months before AF; I didn't always get it. First time it happened about four or five months ago I thought it was an early pregnancy sign. No such luck.
> 
> But I'm doing "the crazy" again - what are the symptoms 8 dpo? and looking them up on the 'net. SIGH. I really wish I could get this baby thing out of my system. :cry:

Soleil- I did exactly the same thing at the same point this month-- had breast tenderness, nausea, dizziness, but AF showed up this afternoon on schedule :( I did the crazy dance though too-- obsessing over signs online-- I also wasted money on tests earlier than I needed to. Oh well, there's always this cycle... Hang in there-- I'm feeling your pain. :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Brinib1, so the crazy dance continues...but this month I'm experiencing a sensation I've never had before and I'm trying not to look too much into it, but it's really hard. I'm feeling my hopes go up :dohh: 

And so I'm here, sharing with you gals just as means to get it out of my system so that I can move on with my day: since about 10:30 last night I have been experiencing this weird pain. It's sharp and it's waaay down low. It feels as if I'm being tweaked inside my uterus on and off, on and off. I actually woke up around 2am this morning and didn't fall asleep again until around 6am, just lying there, trying to ignore the weird pain, but also wondering - is this implantation? It was such an obvious dull pain that I just couldn't sleep...

Of course, because we've been trying since August of last year to get pregnant with no luck, I tell myself not to be stupid. AF is a-coming. 

But this is new...

Breast tenderness has come back with a vengeance, too.

Someone please tell me that this is just my crazy, messed up reproductive system finding a new way to mess with my mind. Please. :cold:

Howling.


----------



## arianne

Hey Soleil....
Last cycle I had a similar symptom, and I was hoping it was implantation.... it was a very mild weird pain in my lower abdomen.... it was kind of off and on for a week... I never had that before... so I was kind of getting my hopes up.... but then AF showed up :( so I wonder sometimes if it was an implantation failure... maybe my lining is not strong enough... :(


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Arianne, you and me both, girl. Mine lasted for several hours, but then the spotting began the next day. At first I thought it might be "implantation bleeding," but no such luck. I've been spotting ever since, as is the norm before AF, and my temps. are dropping big time. I'm not pregnant. I still wonder if it was implantation that didn't take. Sigh. 
Talked to hubby this morning. We bought some pre-seed lubricant, and we're going to try it for a month or two and then we are going to stop TTC for a while. 
Anyway, I see that you will be ovulating soon! Best of luck, my friend - baby dust times a thousand (and some sticky dust, too, if needed!) :dust:


----------



## finallyready

Soleil don't count yourself out just yet.....I am on another forum on my itouch and this girl on their got your bfp at 19days after OV...she thought for sure she got AF but it was lighter than usual and tested on what she thought was cycle day 6 and viola a bfp...I've since done some research and found that it is actually more the norm to get a bfp a week or so after you expect AF rather than a few days before......Wishing you luck :)


----------



## arianne

Hey finallyready, i always hope that is my case! I also heard that the most accurate time to test is a week after af is due.

Girls have you heard of the baby aspirin thing? I think im going to give it a try next month if i dont get a bfp. It is supposed to help your lining and prevents early mc...
I know a friend who kept having mc until she started taking baby aspirin, she took it for the whole 9 months though, i would only take it until i get a bnp... Im suspecting my lining is too weak or thin :( so i'll see how it works... Will let you know:kiss:


----------



## arianne

Hey soleil! Dont stop ttc! I mean! Ok stop charting and symptom spotting... But keep bding girl!! You never know when will it come, so you dont want to lose opportunities... Just keep dbing Specially whenever you both feel like it, for a couple of cycles to have a break of all this ttc craziness, but dont let it go longer!

I have a friend who started trying when she was 33... It never happened and she thought she had to do some sort of fertility treatments, so she gave up and thought for sure she wont be able to have kids, but she was fine with that... Then this year she gave me a surprise, she was pregnant! We were all shocked! She thought all these years she couldnt get pregnant and she was looking into adopting... She is 39 now... She gave up way back when she was 35 and stopped trying, and look!
Her body was able to conceive naturally!


----------



## arianne

Haha i just realized i told you girls two stories in a row about my friends that struggle with pregnancy... In fact those 2 girls are the only ones i know had hard time conceiving, all the rest seems to not have any problems with that (or maybe they dont tell us) so i guess that is why i thought it shouldnt be this hard, i thought these two friends were just the exception and never thought i would struggle with it...the first one kept telling me to start ttc already bc it takes time, i wish i could have listen :(


----------



## arianne

Girls! It will be nice to make a list of all the girls that are on here, and keep track of who has gotten their BFP so far on this thread... I did it for the other thread I started https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/454820-ttc-since-july-2010-anyone-16.html#post8185549 some of you are on it too... 
who wants to do the list for this one? I could, but not know... I feel I spent too much time today on bnb!:wacko: and I need to work! :D


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Thanks for the cheers, finallyready. I don't want to seem like a bah-humbug person, but I have no hopes that I'll be getting a BFP this cycle. I'm going to look into Arianne's suggestion about baby aspirin, although I don't like taking medication if I don't have to - but I'd rather do that than spend $1800 on artificial insem. when I finally reach my wit's end next year! :wacko:

So my spotting stopped today. Don't get excited. Last month I spotted for three days, then for a full day it stopped, and then, boom, the next day my period came. So, I am totally expecting AF tomorrow.

Does anyone else spot before their period? Brown spots? Enough for a pantyliner each day? It drives me nuts. It makes me think that even if I ever got pregnant, the baby wouldn't stick b/c I just start 'disintegrating' well before AF actually begins. Argghh. :growlmad:

Here's to hoping for some good news over the next month from you gals. :flower:


----------



## brinib1

Yep, I always get spotting for 1-2 days before my true period starts, and sometimes I have a hard time figuring out exactly which day is "day 1" because it just gradually gets heavier, and then gradually fades out. Just finished reading "Taking control of your fertility" and was alarmed that she said a period should be about the same heaviness the whole time. Mine are always heavier in the middle and lighter at the beginning and end!

DH asked me today why we did not get pregnant last month-- our first trying! He had no idea that it could take a long time. No wonder, all of us, but especially boys are so conditioned to believe that you can get a girl pregnant if you have sex once without birth control (and when you are 15 that is probably true). Trying to balance keeping him informed with not stressing him out or making it a chore. 

Has anyone else tried the saliva testing thing? I got one and tried it this am-- not expecting to see ferning yet but I couldn't really see anything at all. 

You know I think the waiting to ovulate again part is almost as bad as the waiting to see if you succeeded. I've never been great at waiting. :)


----------



## brinib1

I just wanted to add that baby aspirin (all aspirin) is really hard on your stomach lining so if you have any stomach issues, digestive problems, food allergies or history of ulcers you should probably steer clear :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Ladies, I am on here again this morning. I am now 15 dpo and no AF! For the second time I took a test and :bfn: What the 'hey'?! Next weird thing. When I temped on Sat. my temperature was 98.0, when I temped this morning it was 98.3 and a half.

WHY IS MY BODY DOING THIS TO ME?!

With the exception of last month, my LP is usually 13 days long (last year when I began TTC it was from 11-12 days). Last month it was 14! So I know that AF will arrive today...but dang it. I have hopes going up here. But if rational me would just sit back, the BFN this morning should tell me something, right?

Ay yi yi. I am going to dread going to the bathroom today; praying that no :witch: is hanging out on the TP, smiling up at me. SIGH.

Sheer madness.

Oh, and brinib1, thanks for bringing up the point about aspirin being hard on the stomach. More things to consider, should I have to go there. :dohh:

Arrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

[BTW, thanks for also sharing about the spotting situation...I might start a thread on spotting alone to see what others' doctors have said about it].

Ok; I've been writing enough. Sorry! :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi guys, I had a rough week last week so was MIA from the forum a lot. The holidays are just kicking my ass as far as ttc goes. Being around family and their constant questions. It's so hard because we only told our immediate family about the miscarriage and so extended family just keeps inquiring to see if we're trying yet and they've been laying it on rather thick. Ugh...it'll all be over soon I guess. Meanwhile, I am 7 or 8 dpo and plan to test Friday. I'll keep you updated. Add me to your list!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Oh, and brinib1, I haven't done the saliva test. I used to just do POAS.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Also, those of you spotting before AF....I think you should talk to your docs. I think it's not too big of a problem to fix, but I think it's a sign of a luteal phase defect and it's not considered "normal". Who was taking the otc meds to help that?? Soliel?? Not to be negative, but if the doctor can help and that helps you get pg, then it's worth it!!! :hugs:

I've never done the saliva test either.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

hopefulmama2b - :dust:

I feel for you about the constant questioning. We had that for several years before we were even TTC. They gave up on us, which is great b/c now no one bothers us with questions. So we can try in peace. :thumbup:

My husband got to the point where he said 'Let's just tell them that we can't; that should shut them up.' But we never went there. :winkwink: Hopefully his thought didn't jinx us so that's why we're having problems TTC now! :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel...That's promising!!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

hopefulmama2b and the rest of the crew, I will keep you posted :flower:

I just wanted to say that this turning into one of the longest days of my life...AF either needs to come or I need to get a BFP. Where's my body's holiday spirit?! This ain't fun.


----------



## arianne

Soleil good luck!!! I read your other post and see you are 17 dpo!! It all sounds promising!! But try to relax and keep busy, otherwise every minute will feel like an eternity!
I know how this feels! GL girl!!! I really hope this is your month!:hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

She has arrived.

:cry:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

UGH!!! So sorry to hear that!!:hugs:


----------



## arianne

*Hey Soleil!* I am sorry!!
Read this story about a girl that got her BFP after 2 years of trying...after all she went thru, she got pregnant naturally!... stay positive girlie!! it will come! Plus you are so young! wish I could be your age... I am turning 33 and feeling I am running out of time :cry:

https://www.babyandbump.com/success-stories/371573-awe-after-two-years-mfi-ffi-natural-bfp.html

I want to cry every time I read her story:cry: so happy for that girl!


----------



## arianne

ok girls... here is the list... so out of the 15 girls on this thread, only 2 got their BFP?? I think beaner86 and silverwillow are pregnant too but not sure, they have disappeared...

*1) Caroline - BFP on cycle #4*

2) Beaner86 - cycle#2 - 24 years old

3) FionaHere - cycle#4

4) pink80 - cycle#6 

5) hopefulmama2b - ttc after a mc in july 

6) Soleil Breeze - cycle #16

*7) elliot - BFP on cycle#7*

8) SilverWillow - cycle #3

9) MsJMouse - cycle #6

10) piccolo - cycle #6

11) finallyready - off the pill in july

12) Holpop - cycle #7

13) Aisak - cycle#6

14) brinib1 - cycle #2

15) Arianne (me ) - cycle #6

*GL to all early 30's ttc!*:kiss:


----------



## finallyready

Thanks for doing that Arianne...! Sorry Soliel :( I WISH my :witch: would come! UGH! So far NOTHING this month:shrug:....brutal...I just ordered some FertilAid and FertilTea from the internet. The reviews sound promising in that it helps to regulate your cycle.:thumbup: That seems to be my biggest problem right now. I took a test on Sun and BFN :wacko: so I am going to enjoy this holiday season and not worry about TTC...I'm going to Eat Drink and be Merry :wine: Then hopefully this FertiAid stuff comes in the mail and we'll see what happens from there. I ordered 2 months worth so if it doesn't regulate me then I'll go the doctor as I think it will be my yearly check up by then and 8 months off the pill!


----------



## finallyready

Of all of my 7 BFF's 6 have gotten PG within 3mos of trying and the other one is still on BC getting married this summer. She is very open about saying how she wants to get pg as soon as she gets married. She is 30 so hopefully it happens quick for her. I have been told by 2 people in the last couple years about how I shouldn't wait as it 'takes time' too and I kept thinking...as long as I try before I'm 35 I have tons of time...well apparently not. As a teenager you have the fear of God instilled in you that you will get pg if you have sex one time without protection....so you do everything in your power (well most of us) to prevent ourselves from getting knocked up! (my DH and I when we started dating used BC AND Condoms every time except a few occasions) Then when you are actually ready....nothing! 

LOL Oh girls, as I type this Shrek is on TV and it is the scene where the poor Gingerbread man is getting tortured by Lord Farquard (sorry sp) and the Gingerbread man just yelled "Eat Me!" Don't you wish you could say that to those that question on why you don't have kids yet? I know I do!

Have a good night :dust: to all!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Arianne- Thanks for doing that! I think you're right...beaner and wilverwillow both got their BFPs I believe. So 4 so far!! This is my second cycle after my mc and the first time it took 3 cycles so I'm praying that my time is coming. I really, really want to get pregnant by my first due date otherwise I know it will hurt even more. My fingers are crossed and I'm testing Friday. I will be 11 or 12 dpo by then. 

Finally ready- Isn't it hard when all of your friends have what you want?? You're so happy for them, but it's still hard sometimes. 

I CANNOT wait to see more BFP on that list!!!:dust:


----------



## Aisak

Thanks for the list Arianne...i am on cd6 of cycle 5 though :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

finallyready said:


> I have been told by 2 people in the last couple years about how I shouldn't wait as it 'takes time' too and I kept thinking...as long as I try before I'm 35 I have tons of time...well apparently not. As a teenager you have the fear of God instilled in you that you will get pg if you have sex one time without protection....so you do everything in your power (well most of us) to prevent ourselves from getting knocked up! (my DH and I when we started dating used BC AND Condoms every time except a few occasions) Then when you are actually ready....nothing!

These words could have come right out of my mouth! :laugh2:

Hubby is hopeful; he thinks that this month, with AF being late and me getting those weird pinches 10dpo, that we were pregnant and that means that we "can" get pregnant. I dunno. We never got a BFP.

Oooo...who said they were going to start FertilAid in the new year? Let me know how that goes! We ordered the stuff for hubby (three months supply) and the lubricant. I might take the lube home with me for the Holidays...should be ovulating around New Year's.

But yeah, I didn't order any for myself...so I'm going to track the FertilAid girl :winkwink: and see how it goes! :hugs:

Chao, peeps. Bumps, blessings and dust to all! :flower:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls, how is everyone?
I've not been on bnb for a couple of weeks now and I was really hoping I'd come on here and see loads of BFPs... Anyone due to test soon??!?! GL girls... try and stay positive :hugs:
The last 2 weeks I've been sooo ill... flu and a chest infection so I'm on antibiotics at the moment... I've also got terrible sickness... not sure whether it's a mix of both morning sickness and because of my illness?!?!? It's horrible though - it lasts all day and I'm constantly being sick... :sick:
I also had spotting for more than a week so I was quite worried... but my GP referred me for an early scan which I had today, and thankfully all is ok!!!!! Gees, I've had a right couple of weeks of it... and I'm still sick... 
Anyway, GL and loads of :dust: to you all x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Caroline, good to hear from you!!! Glad your scan looked great. :happydance: I hope the illness leaves you soon. 

Why, oh why did I not stick to my original plan to wait to test on Friday. #-o I had dreams all night about testing so when I woke up I said what the hell....and got a BFN. It was an ic at only 9 dpo so I'm trying not to be too discouraged, but it didn't start my day off good that's for sure. So...I WILL NOT test until Friday and I will use a FRER then. I remember when I was taking hpt everyday waiting for my betas to return to zero the last positive I got on an ic was the day my blood draw was 26 and the last positive on a FRER was when it was 16. So...maybe I'm just not to 26 yet! :winkwink: Ahhhh....wishful thinking. 

Hope everyone is doing good!

:dust:


----------



## finallyready

Soleil Breeze said:


> Oooo...who said they were going to start FertilAid in the new year? Let me know how that goes! We ordered the stuff for hubby (three months supply) and the lubricant. I might take the lube home with me for the Holidays...should be ovulating around New Year's.


Hey that was me with the Fertil Aid! I just ordered a 2 months supply of the pills for me and the Fertil Tea!! I am really excited...the reviews sound VERY promising:thumbup:...I just got my email right now saying that my ordered has shipped. It was Free shipping to US and Canada which was nice too!

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## furbie

Hi ladies, i have found so much information and comfort from this site, i didnt realise there were so many of us out there going through the same thing, i truly felt alone in this. 

I am struggling with some of the abbreviations on here BFP BFN ?? 

any help, advice and support would be warmly received :blush:


----------



## sillysilly7

Hi everyone.

I've been watching the thread but finally worked up the nerve to post. I am 30 and am on CD 3 of my 2nd cycle TTC. In October my husband and I had some 'oops-ies' and although we weren't trying, the disappointment of not getting pregnant is what got the ball rolling on trying. I had no idea how difficult it was considering when you're in school they tell you how easy it is to get pregnant and how careful you have to be not to get pregnant. Once I started researching getting pregnant, I was shocked to read even if you do everything perfect, there is still only a 20% chance. What the heck?!

Even though I know 30 is still young, I want to wait to have #2 until #1 is 3 or so, so I'm already worried. I know, I know-after only 1 true round TTC I shouldn't be worried, but can't help myself!

Furbie-I haven't figured out all the lingo either (DH and OH baffle me), but BFP=big fat positive, BFN=big fat negative


----------



## Aisak

Hi silly! i'm 31 and on my 5 month of ttc...and feeling frustrated! It's so true - you spend your "youth" trying to avoid pregnancy, and then when you're ready...nothin'.

There's a section on the main babyandbump page under "forum help and testing" (near the top) that has a guide to all the lingo. DH is dear husband and OH is other half (OH had me confused for quite a while too).


----------



## finallyready

Good Luck testing tomorrow Hopefulmama! 
:dust:


----------



## arianne

Hi Caroline!! :hugs: happy to see you in here, and glad to hear your scan is ok!! hope you feel better!:kiss::kiss:

Girls quick question... do you stay in bed after bding? if so for how long? and do you lift your legs up?? I used to do that, but bc I never got a bfp, I started to just do whatever i felt like doing..figuring that other ppl get pregnant wihtout having to raise their legs or that stuff... but then i thought today that maybe i should keep doing that.... it usually comes out and makes me wonder if my chances are reduced once that happens :shrug:


----------



## arianne

for the ones wanting to try fertilaid.... I would also recommend maca... which is a natural food from peru, it increases fertility... my dh has started to take them this month... I have the powder form for me...but it tastes disgusting so i'll buy the capsules once Im done with the powder... it is very expensive though, but I know it is awesome, not only for fertility but for other things as well... here some info about it: https://www.ehow.com/how_5066710_increase-fertility-quickly-maca.html

Yes!! we have been preventing pregnancy for so long and always being terrified by the thought of getting pregnant... and now that we REALLY try everything....NOTHING!!! 
Even though I have been told that it takes time to get a bfp, I never thought it would be so hard (thought maybe for ppl with "problems" but as Silly says, the chances of getting pg are pretty low, even if you do everything right and you and your dh are perfect)
Now i laugh when ppl ask: when are you having kids? well... I don't know!!!!! I used to ask this question many times... or, to couples that were in their late 30's with no kids I'd ask: why don't you have kids? and now I regret it, maybe they were trying but weren't able to :(


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

hopefulmama2b, I am so sorry about the BFN. :hug: I thought I was over it, but I cried in the hairdresser's seat today (she and her partner are going through IUI - eight rounds now - with no success, so we swap stories...). I ask myself, what happened to the girl (me) who earlier said she was at peace with herself. ?! Yeah, right. I'm still-a-fighting for a baby. :wacko: 

I know that we call AF the :witch:, but I'm actually thankful I'm getting a period. There are so many women out there who do not. We at least stand a chance at getting pregnant, you know? I really hope, though, that the dear "witch" doesn't visit us for a while next year. WE NEED OUR :bfp:

Caroline, I hope you feel better soon, but I am just glad to hear that baby is doing all right. This too shall pass. Keep telling yourself that.

Finallyready - thanks for keeping us in the loop! We will hopefully be able to hold you up as a FertilAid success story within the next few months! :happydance:

Welcome to Furbie and sillysilly7! And to silly, don't worry about not getting pregnant right away. I think the average is 6 months/cycles. I'm on cycle 17 now and I've still got a smidgin of hope. Although I do feel like stomping it out sometimes...sigh.

Arianne, thanks for the maca info. Now I'm going to be spending hours researching this stuff online! :thumbup: So much for my work! Ohh...and with regard to the BDing 'legs up?' 'stay in bed' thing...I've never put my legs up, but sometimes I elevate my hips. Because stuff does come out. It's hard, but I try to stay in bed for about 25 mins. The craziest thing is, if we were indeed pregnant this past cycle, I never elevated and we were in a rush to get to a restaurant, so I stayed in bed maybe 15 mins.

I think I'm/we're just trying too hard...But how do you go about 'relaxing' when you want something so bad?!

Have a great weekend, gals! (or as good as you can have in hopefulmama2b's case :hugs:)
:flower:


----------



## arianne

sorry hopefulmama :( just look forward to your next chance for this month O:)

Our turn will come one day... it's hard that we don't know when its going to happen, but we will have a story to share about how much we wanted and tried for our babies... some others take it for granted... we won't O:)


----------



## arianne

girls one quick question (me and my questions!! :p) 

Do you know about anything that would help the implantation process? any specific food/thing to eat/do??

Also.... I am wondering about exercising.... I feel I over exercise, and wonder if that it's preventing implantation :shrug:
I always say to myself "ok this time I will take it easy" but can't help it!... do you think I should start doing low impact exercises during the 2ww?


----------



## arianne

If I would ask these questions to my friends they will tell me im going crazy and to please relax!! but I guess you girls understand me... I want to do everything I can to finally get my BFP!:cry:
That is why I hate talking about this with my friends... I get so mad when they treat me like the paranoid ttc woman!:growlmad:


----------



## Aisak

i've read pineapple helps with implantation...


----------



## brinib1

Re: exercise

I'm struggling with this one too-- my ND/midwife says it's fine to exercise hard and even to do hot yoga, but then I went to acupuncture and the practitioner said to take it easy and not exercise much. Given that women through history have had to do physical work and still managed to have children, I'm guessing some exercise is probably fine-- I'm just not doing sprints. 

We have begun our official month #2 trial. I was bawling today watching Giulianna and Bill reruns on Style with their struggles for fertility and subsequent miscarriage. Scared for me, sad for them. I'm getting better at reading my CM which is good since between my body adapting to no IUD and taking vitex, FF has no idea when I might ovulate. I really hope it will be before Thursday-- :sex: at the parent's house over Christmas would just be a little too awkward! 

Christmas baby dust to all-- I'm hoping tonight's lunar eclipse/full moon combo will be lucky!


----------



## furbie

Hi ladies, i posted on here about a week ago, I had alot of comfort reading all your threads and realised that I wasnt on my own going through this. I just wanted to update you and give some of you some hope !

This is my 7 month TTC i have two other children aged 8 and 6. This month was slightly different, I had no PMS symptoms and no sore boobs which i normally get 10 days before AF arrives. I did a clear blue digital at 12 DPO which was BFN and again at 14 DPO BFN (i had a works xmas do, and wanted to have a few drinks) for the past 3 days i have felt sick, but still having AF cramps so thought its on its way. I decided to test again today but using a normal HPT not digital and it was a BFP - Im absolutly shocked !!! Still have a few AF like cramps and feel sick but hang on in there, its not over till the witch arrives and i thought i was out this month !

Baby dust to all of you, it will happen and i hope you all get your BFP for Xmas or in the new year .

X:dust:


----------



## brinib1

Congrats furbie! I hope this one sticks! :)


----------



## arianne

Hi brinib... Yeah i wonder how intense your workout routine should be... I read somewhere that your heart rate shouldnt increase much, forgot exact #
Anyway... Today i only did a 40 min routine and didnt push myself, but didnt feel i was working out :neutral:

Im in my 2ww right now and af is due jan 1st so i hope the witch doesnt screw up my new year :(


----------



## Holpop

I haven't checked on here for a while & i've just been catching up on the reading of all the posts. 

Soleil Breeze - i know exactly what you mean about getting your AF. Although i can't say i'm happy when it arrives, i try to tell myself that at least we're a month closer to getting our BFP (fingers Xd)! I really do hope that 2011 is a good one & that we all get our BFPs & for those who've already got theirs, that they're healthy & happy! 

Arianne - you chart was pretty interesting & seems to highlight that TTC (for most) isn't a quick process. I'm hoping that there'll be lots of bold BFPs soon! 

I went to my GP a few weeks ago & she suggested having my bloods done as a starting point to making sure that everything's ok. I went on Friday for my 1st lot & i'll be due back before NY for my 2nd lot. My GP seemed very supportive & i guess i'll just have to wait & see what the results show.

Just a quick question: Is anyone else feeling a bit down at the mo? I'm usually positive about the whole TTC thing but this last week, it's started being on my mind pretty much constantly. I think it's because of Christmas (it's always a lovely family time) coupled with starting the testing procedure. Saying that, i've got awful bruising down my arm (from the bloods) & everytime i look at it, it makes me think. I know i'll perk up but it's not easy, x


----------



## brinib1

Ugh! This month was right on target with tracking CM, + OPK, but then temperature didn't rise. It did go DOWN half a degree and then back up to .2 above where it was, but FF didn't consider this ovulation. I overrode it and am considering myself DPO 3, but it's possible I didn't ovulate at all. Bummer :(


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi ladies and belated merry xmas to everyone.

Haven't been on the site for about a month as I decided to try and step back a bit from TTC after last month as I was very upset about starting cycle #6. :cry: 

I actually handed all the internet cheapie preg tests to hubby and told him to hide them as I didn't want to be tempted to test really early and get upset again. :wacko:

Congrats to Caroline. :dust: Baby dust to everyone else.

Goodluck for your test results Holpop.

Sorry I missed heaps of posts but someone mentioned that their temping is all over the place cause they get up at different times on different weeks. I was given a book about natural feritilty and it has a temp adjustment rule: "if you rise earlier than usual, adjust the temp up by 0.05 Celius (0.1 Fahrenheit) for each half hour before recording it. If you rise later that usual, adjust the temp down by 0.05 Celius (0.1 Fahrenheit) for each half hour before recording it" So basically I pick the time I usually get up (630am) and if I sleep late on the weekend I adjust the temp accordingly. Helps make the temp chart make sense.

I took a test this morning cause I am 12dpo and tomorrow is new year's eve (AF is due as well) - asked DH for one test cause he still has them hidden! And it appears to have a faint second line. I am feeling a little bit shaky cause it is unexpected - i really didn't have much hope as I o'd late around day 22. Will take another test tomorrow - a FRER to make sure. But I cautiously think I might have a BFP!!


----------



## sillysilly7

Hi ladies,
Just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm in the 2ww and am finding it a bit less stressful this time, but still no fun.
Went to the doc today for an annual. Even though I'm only 3dpo she still wanted an hcg, which I thought was odd. I'll be heading to the land down under in a few weeks, so she wants to make sure I'm set if I do end up getting a positive this month and don't have to wait till I get back. I suppose my consolation prize if I don't get a BFP this month is scuba diving the reef, so it wouldn't be so bad I guess. Just trying to stay positive!


----------



## arianne

Hello girls! congrats msjmouse! Hope everything goes well!!
Silly7 i am at the end of my 2ww (af due today) and felt it was the longest one ever!

I am concerned about what it's happenning to me right now... Yesterday i had some very light spotting, so i thought af was coming, but now the spotting is gone and no af... I am having some lower abdominal pain, which i never had... I took a pg test but got a bfn so not sure what could this be :( i am worried it might be an ectopic pregnancy, as im having the symptoms... 
dh keeps telling me to wait till the end of tomorrow bc maybe it's just my af symptoms... But i am very worried because i know that in case you have and ectopic pg you need to act fast


----------



## Holpop

Arianne, how did today go?

On the spotting front, my last 2x cycles have been different from the norm & i don't know what to make of it either. For as long as i've known, i've spotted for 1x day before my AF has properly started. Then, last month i spotted for 2x days, then nothing for 2x days, then AF. This month, i spotted on both Chritmas & Boxing Days & then nothing (& still nothing). I'm waiting for my AF as i'm meant to be heading to the Docs for CD2 blood tests. At the same time, it'd be great if my AF doesn't appear - fingers Xd! 

I hope you get a clearer idea, re/ what's happening with your cycle & sorry i can't offer any help. I find the whole process of TTC frustrating because i never know what's going on. We didn't go down the OPK & temping route as we didn't want to make it seem mechanical & as a result, it's like playing a guessing game! x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies.... I'd love to join this thread! I'm 33.. ttc my first. It's been about 5 months of ttc.. not as long as a lot of women here.. so I shouldnt complain.. but.. it feels like forever to me. I'm currently in the 2ww.. will be testing next Sun .. the 9th.. as I will be 12dpo.. I'm notorious for POAS sooner.. so we'll see if I can hold off!! AF is expected on the 7th or 8th.. I'll try to hold off . I started temping this month.. so I will try to use that as a gage... hhmm.... Hoping for BFP'S for everyone!! :)


----------



## Holpop

Hi AnnetteCali!!! I've been TTC for 6 months & i know what you mean about it feeling like forever. It's not easy & by keeping it quiet from friends, etc., it can sometimes feel harder. As most people on here are in the same boat & going through similar experiences, it defo helps. How are you finding the whole temping process? That's something i'm looking to try next if my AF arrives. Let's hope the temping did the trick & that your BFP comes soon! x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Holpop said:


> Hi AnnetteCali!!! I've been TTC for 6 months & i know what you mean about it feeling like forever. It's not easy & by keeping it quiet from friends, etc., it can sometimes feel harder. As most people on here are in the same boat & going through similar experiences, it defo helps. How are you finding the whole temping process? That's something i'm looking to try next if my AF arrives. Let's hope the temping did the trick & that your BFP comes soon! x

Holpop....

Hoping we both get our bfp's this cycle!! I made the mistake of telling family and close friends that I was ttc.. I didn't think it would take this long.. the first few months.. they would constantly check in with me.. and I'd have to keep telling them.. "no... not yet.. still trying". They have sorta forgot about it I guess. I know my mom keeps thinking I'm going to give her the big news every time I call her.. poor thing. Hopefully I'll have good news soon!

Temping has been going ok. I am not as religious as most women with temping... it should be done at the same time every morning..but.. my work schedules fluctuates.. so i dont really have a set time in the morning. i just make sure I test the moment I wake up. I'm usually off in time... give or take 30-1 hr. .. so my chart isnt 100% accurate... but close enough since my cycles are pretty accurate. That's my thinking. Temping doesnt tell you when you ovulate.. until after you've ovulated. So it's used as a tool.. for future months. I used the CBFM along with temping this month.. that way i would still be able to time it right. The CBFM was pretty accurate... my doc seemed to believe it wasnt.! 


I will probably temp for another 4-5 months.. that way I will have enough data to show the doc in the event I'm not pregnant by then. Hoping this will be my month! Fingers crossed!! 

Are you using ovulation tests?


----------



## Holpop

AnnetteCail...my Mum, sister & a couple of my close friends know too so i know what you mean. My friends & sister ask for an update every now & then but my Mum's expecting one daily - lol! She's excited & it'd be her first grandchild so i can't blame her.

I've read on here that the CBFM is meant to be the thing to use. Did your Doc say why he/she thought it wasn't? I'd not thought of keeping data like that to take along to the Docs (if needed) but it's a good idea. I used OPKs in the summer but i gave up because i didn't see any smiley faces. My OH & i both agreed that the whole thing seemed to be getting a bit mechanical/predictive so we said that we'd take a more 'whatever happens, happens' approach. It's got its plus points but at the same time - it's a guessing game. Good luck this month, x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Holpop said:


> AnnetteCail...my Mum, sister & a couple of my close friends know too so i know what you mean. My friends & sister ask for an update every now & then but my Mum's expecting one daily - lol! She's excited & it'd be her first grandchild so i can't blame her.
> 
> I've read on here that the CBFM is meant to be the thing to use. Did your Doc say why he/she thought it wasn't? I'd not thought of keeping data like that to take along to the Docs (if needed) but it's a good idea. I used OPKs in the summer but i gave up because i didn't see any smiley faces. My OH & i both agreed that the whole thing seemed to be getting a bit mechanical/predictive so we said that we'd take a more 'whatever happens, happens' approach. It's got its plus points but at the same time - it's a guessing game. Good luck this month, x

My doc felt that the machine isnt completely accurate when it comes to reading levels in the urine.. some women don't get high levels .. but still ovulate. She felt the temping was more accurate. Every doc will tell you something different.. according to their experience I think. I have no problem with my machine... it seems to be accurate. Oh.. she said it's expensive too.. and temping is cheaper :)

I am gonna give it 4 more months.. I'll have a really good idea of my peak days by then. A fertility specialist wont see me until after a full year of trying.. i should have lied to my doc when i started trying! lol... After 4 months.. I may try the "natural" way ... we'll see. sounds good now..but... i get impatient.

Good luck to you too!!! I'll keep you posted.. AF should arrive by next Fri or Sat.. if not.. i'll test on Sunday :)


----------



## arianne

Thank you holpop. No af yet and bfn... Cramping bad now, and never experience these cramps before...
Anyway, I dont feel good emotionally right now, im so confused... So im gonna take a break from this site and all ttc stuff

GL to you all!
Welcome Annettecali!


----------



## Holpop

Arianne - Can you phone the Docs & get their advice? Maybe taking a break is the answer. It's not easy TTC & your head's all over the place. I had a real down period over Christmas but if it's any help, it's shifted. If you need/want any support, make sure you pop back & fingers Xd that you get things sorted, xxx


----------



## sillysilly7

Welcome Annetecali!

I also told a few people we were trying, but most of them i just told we would like to start trying in the near future. At least then when they ask, I can just answer 'soon'.

I'm still feeling quite hopeful, though only 7dpo. For the last few months I always felt I'd get PG this month. Went through the motions last month, but was sure it wouldn't happen. Told DH I'll be devastated if it doesn't go our way this month.

My temp went down close to coverline yesterday, but shot up nearly a degree today. Staying optimistic that it could be that implantation dip I've googled up and down, but who knows. I've also just been generally uncomfortable down there since 4dpo. I marked them as cramps on FF, but they are not really cramps like AF cramps, but just a general discomfort that is there most of the time and sometimes gets a little worse.

I know I'm just overanalyzing everything since I am SURE that this will be my month. Only time will tell I suppose.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Aisak

Arianne, i hear ya. Fifth cycle was not successful...14 dpo and spotting. Feeling really, really down. This was our last month to try until June or July; DH leaves in a week.

Good luck ladies...


----------



## AnnetteCali

SillySilly7....

Sending baby dust your way... the dip sounds like an implantation dip.... fingers crossed!! This my first month temping.. i'm hoping it's the last!! I got my dip today... hoping hoping hoping!! 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## sillysilly7

Annettecali-

Your chart looks similar to mine after O. Hopefully we'll both be lucky this month!

I'm officially symptom OBSESSED!!! Last night I started to get very lightheaded. While at the grocery store DH picked up some veggie dogs and asked if I wanted to get them (something I typically LOVE), but all of a sudden was overcome with nausea. I've been dizzy and lightheaded all day today. DH keeps saying everything is because I'm preggo, but I keep brushing it off because I don't want to get my hopes up.

Oh, and I've been dying for a nap all day...


----------



## AnnetteCali

SillySilly7..

Your symptoms sound hopeful :) I wish i had more to go off of!! ugh!! I'm just trying to keep myself distracted this week because I already POAS way too early yesterday... and of course it was a BFN.. why do I do that to myself?! ugh!

Hopefully our temps continue to rise!!! :) keep me posted.. and i'll do the same! AF should be coming to town on Sunday.. hopefully she will forget to visit for a good 9 months!


----------



## sillysilly7

Don't feel bad, I started POAS at 5dpo! I actually find it easier since I'm doing it everyday, I don't do the the 'when should I test, I should wait 3 more days' then I don't and get tempted to test at night. I got a bunch of $ store tests, so don't feel bad at all indulging my addition :) I don't expect to see anything until at least 12dpo, but I will be proudly POAS again tomorrow morning, 10dpo :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Silly Silly 7... will the $store tests pick up an early positive pregnancy? I'm tempted to go buy some myself.. i've used them before.. but.. thought they wouldn't detect until a missed period?


----------



## sillysilly7

According to peeonastick.com, they have sensitivity of 25, and some people have tested positive much lower. The ones I use are new choice (I think there are a few $ brands). For a $ I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## babies7777

Hi Caroline

My name is Isabella and 31 and we have been trying since June which isnt a long time by any stretch but seems forever to me. I would love to have a ttc to chat with :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Welcome Isabella! My hubby and I have been ttc for about 5 months .. and as you said.. it isnt a long time at all.. but to me it feels like forever!! I'm currently in my 2ww.. almost counting myself out because i dont feel ANY symptoms at all.. not even AF symptoms.! ugh! 

Welcome again.. sending baby dust your way! :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Sorry to see Arianne go, and hope she'll be back soon. I was off for a few weeks, but will be peeking in every now and again because I feel such joy when I see one of long-time TTC sisters getting a BFP! Congrats to Furbie and MsJMouse! :happydance:

I have no clue how many DPO I am (went on strike with the OPK this month). I'm thinking 6 based on O-pain last week, though. Does anyone else ovulate from the same ovary? This is the third month is a row it's been from my right ovary. What the hey?! :telephone:

Welcome to Isabella and Annette Cali (BTW, Annette, just fib to the fertility people if you want to get in sooner. We went in after trying for 10months, but told them it had been a year). 

BFP, BFP, sing it with me! That'll be our tune this year!
I'm actually quite amused at my good mood right now. Last Christmas when I went home I was positive that I would either be pregnant or have a newborn in my hands...Ah, well. Let's hope it's this year!

xx


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. I am also 31, (almost 32) and in my 8th cycle of ttc #1. I'd love to chat with you all! I started reading all of the posts, but am expecting a student to come over now...piano lesson, so gotta run! I'll catch up later.


----------



## sillysilly7

Ok, I need to calm myself down a bit.

As I admitted, I started POAS at 5dpo. Today I am 9dpo. This morning I used a FRER and immediately got what looked like a faint evaporation line (despite it still being fully wet). I figured it might be faulty. 

Today I could not stop making trips to the bathroom while I was at work. I went right before I left work and by the time I got home 45 minutes later I had to go so bad again. I figured what the heck, since I have so much pee I might as well POAS! I was completely not expecting to see anything since I drank quite a bit of water during the day and had pee'd, um about 8 times. And shockingly the line was still very very faint, but I definitely saw it right away!!!!!!

I'll follow it up with another FRER tomorrow morning (and Friday to be safe), but I think I actually got my BFP this month!!!!!!!


----------



## finallyready

Wow Silly that is awesome! I really really hope it is infact your BFP :) 

Welcome to everyone who have recently decided to join our group. Isn't it nice to be with ladies your own age? As opposed to listening to all of the early 20-somethings??? 

Arianne- sorry your feeling down. You don't know for sure what is going on...Please call your dr and keep us posted! Thinking of you :)

I'll give you a quick updated on me...nothing much to report...I finally got my Fertil-Aid in the mail so I just started taking it this week. I also ordered Ferti-tea and am having a glass of it each evening on top of the pills. I don't know if it is working or not...despite being extremely bloated I feel the same but it is still early. I am really really really hoping I get AF in the next couple weeks then I can start taking OV tests to see if I am FINALLY ovulating. 

I am still mad at how the Pill has screwed me up so much! I wish I never went on it. I was sooo regular before I started. Anyways fingers crossed!


----------



## rosababy

Finally, I totally know how you feel. I was on the pill for 12 years, before I finally went off of it last April. Luckily, AF came right away, but I'm SURE it messed up my cm and other things. Had I known ttc would be this hard, I would have gone off YEARS ago. :shrug: No one tells us these things!!! :brat: 

Yes, it is nice to talk to other 30 somethings! And I know other people have been ttc for SO long, and I really feel for them. Truth be told, we were kind of trying (more than ntnp, but not trying that hard) for two months, and this would be our 6th cycle of trying REALLY hard.

This is my first cycle using pre-seed. We have used it for several months, but only as an external lube for my dh. Last night, I inserted it for the first time, since my cm has been scant this cycle. I hope this works!!!

When are you all testing? I'll probably be testing on Jan 19, assuming I O today.


----------



## Senora Frog

Hi all. I'm 31 and the hubs is 32. We've been ttc since July 2010. I had gotten off the nuvaring in June. I thought it would be easy but it hasn't been. We were very relaxed the 1st couple of months... 
-Then the 3rd month, we tried the OPK
-4th month, we tried BDing every 2 days. The hubs had an andrology lab after I mentioned to my OB that my OPKs were regular and positive. He had that done and there was some abnormal sperm... which is normal. But the nurse explained that the specimen that is collected was produced 3 months ago and if he was in a hot tub or whatever around that time, that could explain the abnormal sperm. The hubs was spinning 2-3x a week back then and doesn't do that anymore so i think his swimmers are ok now.
-5th month, we tried everything. BDing every other day since AF left, then 3 days in a row when I got the OPK +. Lying with my legs up for 30 minutes after BD. Softcups to keep the sperm in. Robitussen to improve CM. BBT charting. And my AF is due today and feeling all of its symptoms... so I tested yesterday and got a big fat NEG. :nope:
-So I'm making a plan for the next month... OPK, preseed, mucinex, vit C + grapeseed, EPO, BBT. If someone recommends to stand on my head, I'll try that too. hahahahaha. But I'm just anxious. And sooooo excited. The hubs is soooooooo positive and he prays and always tries to keep me upbeat. He's sooooo wonderful. He loves to laugh and dance. :happydance: He'll make a wonderful father. 
-I meditate and try to relax when I feel myself getting stressed out about the whole thing. Friends all around me are getting preggo and I'm ready.
-It's nice to see everyone on here and feel all the support in this group. 

Congrats to the BFPs... and I hope we can all join you guys soon!!! :dust:


----------



## sillysilly7

It's official! Two more tests confirmed it, I'm preggo!!!!!!!!

I couldn't wait til tommorrow so I used another frer and a fr gold digital and it said yes!


----------



## AnnetteCali

sillysilly7 said:


> Ok, I need to calm myself down a bit.
> 
> As I admitted, I started POAS at 5dpo. Today I am 9dpo. This morning I used a FRER and immediately got what looked like a faint evaporation line (despite it still being fully wet). I figured it might be faulty.
> 
> Today I could not stop making trips to the bathroom while I was at work. I went right before I left work and by the time I got home 45 minutes later I had to go so bad again. I figured what the heck, since I have so much pee I might as well POAS! I was completely not expecting to see anything since I drank quite a bit of water during the day and had pee'd, um about 8 times. And shockingly the line was still very very faint, but I definitely saw it right away!!!!!!
> 
> I'll follow it up with another FRER tomorrow morning (and Friday to be safe), but I think I actually got my BFP this month!!!!!!!


That is ssooooo exciting! a line is a line!!! keep POAS!! whhooo hoo!! keep us posted!! :) I'm excited for you!


----------



## AnnetteCali

sillysilly7 said:


> It's official! Two more tests confirmed it, I'm preggo!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't wait til tommorrow so I used another frer and a fr gold digital and it said yes!


Yay!! That is soo exciting!! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## sillysilly7

Thanks annettecali!

Your temps were so similar to mine, hopefully you'll be next!!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AnnetteCali

sillysilly7 said:


> Thanks annettecali!
> 
> Your temps were so similar to mine, hopefully you'll be next!!!! Fingers crossed for you!


Hopefully.. if not this month.. next month!! No pregnancy signs for me though.. and I've been POAS since 6dpo lol... nada! 

Congrats again!! I'm happy for you!! :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

sillysilly7 said:


> Thanks annettecali!
> 
> Your temps were so similar to mine, hopefully you'll be next!!!! Fingers crossed for you!


What symptoms do you have? :)


----------



## sillysilly7

I've had a bit of discomfort in my uterus since 4dpo that is pretty constant, but sometimes gets a little worse on one side or the other. Slightly sore breasts started 6dpo, I would hardly notice if I hadn't been grabbing them to 'test' them regularly. Dizziness was pretty bad 7 and 8pdo, but not too much now. Nausea comes and goes-since 7dpo. The increased peeing started yesterday, but was much more today (9dpo). Fatigue started 8dpo also. Started randomly burping yesterday, seemed a little like it went along with the nausea, but less today. As I said before, I just had a feeling december would be my month. By 5dpo I just had a feeling. Oh, by 8dpo pants that buttoned 6dpo were quite uncomfortable-bloated!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

sillysilly7 said:


> I've had a bit of discomfort in my uterus since 4dpo that is pretty constant, but sometimes gets a little worse on one side or the other. Slightly sore breasts started 6dpo, I would hardly notice if I hadn't been grabbing them to 'test' them regularly. Dizziness was pretty bad 7 and 8pdo, but not too much now. Nausea comes and goes-since 7dpo. The increased peeing started yesterday, but was much more today (9dpo). Fatigue started 8dpo also. Started randomly burping yesterday, seemed a little like it went along with the nausea, but less today. As I said before, I just had a feeling december would be my month. By 5dpo I just had a feeling. Oh, by 8dpo pants that buttoned 6dpo were quite uncomfortable-bloated!!!


awww.. thanks for sharing!! I'm excited for you!! I'm pretty certain no baby for me this month.. just not feeling it! Congrats again!!!


----------



## rosababy

sillysilly7 said:


> It's official! Two more tests confirmed it, I'm preggo!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't wait til tommorrow so I used another frer and a fr gold digital and it said yes!

Congratulations!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in? I'm 30 and we are in our third month of ttc. Well, the first month we were not trying, but not preventing. When nothing happened and we were both disappointed, we decided to really try. Last month I had a chemical, so now we are trying again. I'll be going into the 2WW next week, so hopefully we'll have better luck this time. I only have one ovary, but I've heard that it shouldn't be a factor.

I've always been the kind of person who, once I decide I want something, I just go get it. The lack on control with all this is a little frustrating! Lol. Good luck to you all and I look forward to sharing stories. :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Nativetexan.. welcome and sorry to hear about the chemical pregnancy. The 2ww is the worst part for me.. I tend to over analyze symptoms.. or lack of symptoms... etc!

I agree with you... having no control over this is very frustrating. This was my first month charting.. hubby and I BD on all of the right days.. and still nada! AF is due on Sunday.. I have zero signs of pregnancy.. so pretty sure this isnt my month.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!! It's not over till the witch shows her face!! :)


----------



## Holpop

Just to say a BIG welcome to everyone who's joined this thread recently & a BIG congratulations to sillysilly7!!!

It looks like there could be another BFP - whoop, whoop! On Wednesday morning i decided to test as CD39 is defo longer than usual & my tummy was feeling a bit strange. The reading was 'Pregnant 3+ weeks' & i'm over the moon. I've been off the BCP since Jan last year & we've been actively TTC since June. I was waiting for my AF to arrive as my Doc had put me forward for CD2 blood tests. I was beginning to question that i might have a struggle getting a sticky bean but it looks like i've got there. I'll be doing a 2nd test at the wkend just to be sure & fingers Xd!

Bucket-loads of Baby-Dust to you all! I really hope that 2011 is a fantastic year for all of us, x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Holpop.. that's great news!!! Congrats!!! Keep us posted on your second test!! yay!!! whoo hooo!!!


----------



## rosababy

Holpop, congratulations!!!! What a nice surprise!


----------



## sillysilly7

Congats holpop! 
This thread is on a lucky streak! GL to everyone waiting for their bfp!


----------



## nativetexan

Congrats Holpop! That's great news!

Annettecali: I know what you mean about over analyzing sypmtoms. Now that we are ttc, any little thing that different with my body has me wondering. And now that I am a little more familiar with the symptoms (from the chemical preg) I am going to be even more obsessive, lol.


----------



## piccolo

Hello again ladies,
I've been off bnb for a while. I thought in the last 6 weeks or so that I had finally reached a place of peace. I was feeling more positive, continually reminding myself that the average for women over 30 is 9 cycles, and just not obsessing so much. I was out of town a lot so I didn't do any opks or temping and stayed away from the internet and it was all working. Cycle six ended amidst a ton of other distractions so I didn't even have time to be too upset about it. But in the last week everything changed. I started obsessing again, symptom spotting even though I was trying really hard not to. Now my period is starting and I am soooo low. So much for my inner peace. I can't believe I'm starting cycle #8. 
I wish I had never heard of implantation spotting - I feel like I can't even just accept that I'm not pregnant and try to move on until I'm bleeding heavy, and it just drags out the disappointment.


----------



## finallyready

Piccolo - sorry your feeling down :(
Holpop/Silly - congrats on your BFPs :) What a great year to start the new year!

Senora Frog - Welcome :) Thanks for sharing your story. Sounds like you've tried everything! are you sure your hubbys :spermy: are ok?? Your right that it could take a bit for the new :spermy: to regenerate from stopping the spinning...

Also welcome Nativetexan and Rosababy!

Well I don't know if it had anything to do with the Fertil-Aid or not....but :witch: arrived in full force yesterday! I had a tad bit of spotting on Wed then Thurs she was here (with a vengence) and I am loving it! Not loving the fact that I don't have a BFP but super happy to finally have a normal :witch: since stopping BC 6 months ago!! When I thought I had my first AF back in Nov, it was only 'spotting' and didn't really progress into anything....but now it has :D 

My next step is to figure out if I am ovulating or not, so I plan on buying some ovulation Tests and see if I can get a Positive OPK! A question for you ladies: At what point in your cycle do you start taking OPK tests? and when do you start :sex:?


----------



## Senora Frog

finallyready said:


> My next step is to figure out if I am ovulating or not, so I plan on buying some ovulation Tests and see if I can get a Positive OPK! A question for you ladies: At what point in your cycle do you start taking OPK tests? and when do you start :sex:?

So... I think you should start taking the OPK at about CD8 if you have a normal cycle. That means you should ovulate in the next 12-48 hours. OPK can be pricey. But I just ordered some off of Amazon, 40 OPKs and 10 early preggo tests for $11. a very reasonable price!!!!

Good Luck!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Piccolo, I totally understand how you feel. I go through "cycles" (for lack of a better term) of feeling hopeful and at peace, and a week later, I'm totally devastated, and am convinced that I'm infertile. I always get really upset when AF comes. In fact, I get really down a few days before, probably pms hormones and then AF comes and I'm like WILL THIS EVER HAPPEN FOR ME?! Then, my fertile period comes again, and I'm excited and hopeful. I am about 3 or 4 dpo now, and am feeling some little crampy twinges. I'm trying to completely ignore them and not think about them, because last cycle, I had perfect pregnancy symptoms and I was convinced that I was pregnant. Even my dh was convinced that I was pregnant! Alas, I was not. It'll happen for you. Hang in there. :hugs:

Finally, I'm glad AF came for you...? That sounds strange to say! It's nice to get back on a schedule, though. Now you can start to plan! I would start to temp if you really want to find out if you're O'ing. Opks will tell you when you're about to O, but it doesn't mean you actually O'ed. The only way to know is to see a rise in your temps. (And ultrasound, but who's actually going to do that?) Doctors will ask to see your charts before they give you meds anyway. I usually have cycles from 27-33 days, and I start opks around CD 10 or 11. It depends on how long your cycles are. If you think you'll have shorter cycles, start opks earlier. I usually start to fade in with my opks, meaning they go from stark white to a faint line to a dark line, to finally a positive. When it starts to get faint, I test a few times a day, just to make sure I don't miss the surge.


----------



## piccolo

Thanks Rosababy, nice to know I'm not the only one on the crazy irrational emotional roller coaster.
Finally - most OPKs come with a chart that tells you what cycle day you should start testing on based on your cycle length. I have adjusted the start day a little if I start to see fertile CM or have other little signs that ovulation might be approaching. I usually get a bit of a "fade in" pattern too - but I've also had it fluctuate a little bit before I actually got my surge so if it gets darker then lighter again don't freak out - it doesn't necessarily mean you are not ovulating or that you missed your surge. Also, they say your prime fertile time can actually be a day or two before the +OPK so unless your OH has low sperm don't wait for the positive - apparently they aren't always reliable either so you wouldn't want to miss it because you were waiting for the stick to tell you when. Ultimately you have to listen to your body too. Good luck!


----------



## rosababy

piccolo said:


> Thanks Rosababy, nice to know I'm not the only one on the crazy irrational emotional roller coaster.
> Finally - most OPKs come with a chart that tells you what cycle day you should start testing on based on your cycle length. I have adjusted the start day a little if I start to see fertile CM or have other little signs that ovulation might be approaching. I usually get a bit of a "fade in" pattern too - but I've also had it fluctuate a little bit before I actually got my surge so if it gets darker then lighter again don't freak out - it doesn't necessarily mean you are not ovulating or that you missed your surge. Also, they say your prime fertile time can actually be a day or two before the +OPK so unless your OH has low sperm don't wait for the positive - apparently they aren't always reliable either so you wouldn't want to miss it because you were waiting for the stick to tell you when. Ultimately you have to listen to your body too. Good luck!

Interesting that you say don't wait for the definite positive, because they're not always reliable. We usually bd every other day starting on day 10 or 11, and then the day of positive opk + 2 days afterwards. However, since I fade in so much, I usually get an entire day of "almost positives". I wonder if we should start THAT day instead of waiting. Next cycle, maybe we'll give that a shot. Thanks for the tip!

My ewcm usually comes like 2 or 3 days before O. Is that what you all find? Last cycle was the only day I actually saw ewcm for more than 1 day. This cycle, it was only 1 day of it, and it was 4 or 5 days before O. I temp, so I know for sure it was that early. Is that normal?


----------



## piccolo

Yeah, if you always get a nice reliable fade in (you're lucky!) I would start when it looks like it's almost there. Not sure where I read that it's best to try before the +, but it's worth a try! 
As for the EWCM, I wish I knew! Mine seems to be all over the place. I usually get a few days of it, but it can also come and go.


----------



## finallyready

Thanks for the OPK info! I really appreciate it. I heard with charting temps you need to start on CD1 since I am CD4 I think I have missed the boat this cycle; so I'll stick to just the OPK tests this time around. And hopefully AF comes after a typcial 28 days (obviously a BFP is much more desirable) but if AF comes in 28 days at least I know I am regular again. Anyways assuming she comes in Feb like planned then I'll start temping then. Also I will go online and get some OPK tests...this cycle though I'll suck it up and spend a bit of cash to buy some from the groccery store.

And I agree with you all and the emotions that come with TTC being like a rollercoaster in that you get excited and BD on the right days and then spend the next 2 weeks sympton spotting when in reality very early pregnancy signs are the exact same as AF signs so in way it is like we are setting ourselves up for dissapointment. Then AF comes and you feel down or you cave and do a test and get BFN and then you are sad and then AF stops and you have that renewed hope! It sometimes seems like a never ending cycle....but we will get their ladies!!!

It's funny how your children make you worry before they are even conceived and then after they are conceived I can imaging the worrying continues and even when their born and children etc...you never stop worrying. 

If I am back in the game with normal cycles, I am going to do my very best and not Test until I miss AF.

:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Finally, you can still start temping even though it's CD 4. Some women skip their period days anyway, because temps can be higher and erratic. Or, they just don't feel like temping those days. I say go for it! The more months you have charted, the more doctors will know how to help you, if it ever comes to that.


----------



## finallyready

Rosababy - Yes I will for sure do that! I just did some research on charting so I took out my thermometer and put it beside my bed. I'll start first thing tomorrow am!:winkwink:

I just got back from grocery shopping and can NOT believe how expensive OPK's are! They were upwards of $50 for a 7 pack! Ouch!:wacko: So I just ordered a bunch off the internet and will use them next cycle! I also ordered some Pre-Seed cause it was on sale, just in case we need it. I read that other lubes are NOT sperm friendly so figure it would be good to have just in case.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi Ladies, I took a one month much needed break from BnB. First, welcome to all of the newbies!!!!! This thread is wonderful and we're all in the same boat. It's also a very lucky thread if you haven't noticed!

Piccolo-:hugs: Hang in there, girl.
Silly and Holpop: YAY!!! Congrats, ladies!!!

And for my update....... 


I got my :bfp: today!!!!! WhooHoo!! :cloud9: For those of you who are new. I had a mc at roughly 8 weeks last summer. This is our second go-round and it IS our forever baby!!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Ok, so I'm going to answer all of the questions that I always want to know when someone gets a BFP....

-How many months TTC? This is my 3rd month after our loss.

-Did you do anything different this month? I've taken a baby aspirin every day from CD1 until today's BFP. I heard that it increases blood flow to ovaries making them more active and increased blood flow to uterus for a better cushy home for the little guy. I also took a break from all TTC forums to try not to think about it. DH and I got into a huge fight the month before over TTC and so we tried to take a step back this month. 

-What days did you BD around o time? We bd on CD 8, 10, 11, 12 and I think I ovulated on 12 or 13. Positive opk on CD11 and CD12. I don't temp.

-What day did you get your BFP? Today is either 10 or 11dpo depending on when I o'd. ALSO...I used afternoon urine! 3rd of the day! Hopefully it will get darker over the next few days. I'm going to do blood tests on hopefully Tuesday. The doc wants me to call him as soon as I get my BFP to check bhcg and progesterone due to my history.

-What were your symptoms during the 2ww? None/nada/zip. I didn't have any symptoms last time either until 5 weeks. 


Now I just sit back and pray that this one sticks.


----------



## peanutty81

Hopefulmama2b CONGRATULATIONS brilliant news!!!

I too had a mc last summer (july) and probably the only month when I didn't have any symptoms..... 

It is really positive to hear all these success stories gives me hope
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## piccolo

congrats!


----------



## finallyready

Wooot woooot! Congrats hopefulmama! 
:happydance:
Lots and lots of 'sticky' babydust for you!
:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Congrats, Hopeful!!! :happydance::happydance:Thank you for sharing your thoughts, too. It always helps knowing other people's ttc stories. I hope you have a really sticky bean this time!!


----------



## Senora Frog

Congrats hopeful!!!! I'm rooting for you!!!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

You leave a forum for a coupl'a days and - look! Congrats to
Sillysilly, Holpop and hopefulmama2b! :flower: I hope the lucky streak continues!
Somehow I don't think it will be my month, though. As the current "winner" of the unfortunate post of longest time TTC in this thread, I am sad to say that I have a little bit of brown spotting today. IE, the usual. 
I had felt a bit of hope this month and thought "just maybe" this could be it. But come on, why would cycle 17 be any different to the previous 16?! :shrug:
So, I am preparing myself mentally not to be sad when AF arrives in two to three days. I have been forewarned. :haha:

:kiss: to all!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

piccolo said:


> Now my period is starting and I am soooo low. So much for my inner peace. I can't believe I'm starting cycle #8.
> I wish I had never heard of implantation spotting - I feel like I can't even just accept that I'm not pregnant and try to move on until I'm bleeding heavy, and it just drags out the disappointment.

piccolo, I could have written this myself last month...hang in there, honey. I think one way we need to start looking at it is, since we ARE determined and strong women, we WILL get pregnant. So each month that isn't *it* for us, is just a month that we have to pass through to bring us closer to our end-joy, which WILL arrive.

xx


----------



## sillysilly7

Congrats hopeful!

Your post reminded me I wanted to post what I did different this month. 

Someone mentioned that they had EWCM many days before O. The same for me. This month, I had it one day (one time) on Wednesday and I did not O until 5 days later on Monday. We started BD that day, but I also started robitussin that day. It was actually Target brand children's mucus relief as I could not find the robitussin with only guaifenisin. You're supposed to take 2tsp 3 times a day, but I didn't always stick to that. By the day before O and the day of O the bottle was almost empty, so just had enough for 1 dose each day.

Now for the TMI - I also had many more orgasms this time around. At least 2 each time. 

I used OPKs this month and last, but I've discovered I really don't need them. I get very distinct cramps between 13-15dpo that I can tell my DH that my OPK will be positive. This month, I had no fade in. The line was barely visible the day before my positive OPK. I also have a few days of positives. I usually test around 5pm, so on 13dpo I had a very strong positive at 5pm, then another positive just as strong 14dpo at 7:45pm. I tested again 15dpo and it was still positive at 1:15pm, but at 5pm it was negative. Based on temps, I O'd on 14dpo.

After I got my BFP on 9dpo, I temp'd on 10dpo and my temp went down, which of course caused me to freak out. I decided for my mental well being to stop temping. I haven't been able to stop POAS, but I'm no longer terrified to take them. I had a blood test on Friday and am awaiting the results, so hopefully it will put my mind at ease. I had no idea that it would continue to be so stressful after the BFP!!!


----------



## rosababy

Silly, thank you for answering the ewcm question. I also only had 1 day of it, and it was about 4 days before O. I didn't know if that was normal or what. I'm totally stopping temping starting Wednesday. I'm about 6 dpo, and the little dips always freak me out as the cycle starts to end. So, I'm just not going to do it. I temped until I knew I o'ed, and then I'll stop.


----------



## Holpop

Thanks for the congrats & a BIG congratulations to hopefulmamma!!!

After reading how a few others got their BFPs, i thought i'd share mine too as all help is good!

I wasn't using OPKs as my OH & i didn't want the whole process to feel mechanical & we weren't temping either. Come to think of it, we only BDd a few times in December but we were lucky. I wasn't sure when i ovulated (due to irregular AFs) & in Dec whilst 2x BDing sessions were close to mid-month, the other was approx a week later. One day i noticed that i had lots of EWCM so i launched an attack (lol) on my OH. We both think that that was the day!

I really didn't think that Dec was our lucky month & it just goes to show that it can happen anytime (& when least expected). 

I was sure from about CD30 that something was happening & i got our 1st BFP on CD39. We got our 2nd BFP on CD43 (i wanted to be sure) & i'm phoning the Docs tomorrow to book myself in. 

All i can say is good luck! Keep BDing & relaxing & i'm sure you'll all get your BFPs soon - fingers Xd! xxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Thanks so much ladies for the congrats! I went to the doc today and just got my test results to confirm the pregnancy! YAY! Now I wait until 8 weeks for first appointment, which is going to be a long wait considering I am only 3w2d. 

One thing that I saw was similar between holpop, silly, and me was we all started bd on the day of the first ewcm. Actually that was my only day with excm until a few days after o. 

Thanks again and baby dust to all the 30+ ladies!!:dust:


----------



## arianne

Wow! I decided to check the thread after so long and 3 bfps!!! Congrats silly, holhop and hopefulmama!!! That is soo exciting!!! Thank you so much for sharing it with us!!!

Soleil! Have you tried any supplements? Quite a while i suggested maca for you guys and just wanted to let you know that i got my husbands SA and he has a count of 23 now!! Remember how worried i was about it a long time ago?? Maca is awesome. You should try it if you havent yet. It's supposed to regulate and balance your hormones as well. Give it a try!


----------



## arianne

I am in cd9 and will start the bd show tomorrow :)
I am feeling very positive and happy this month. Remember i was down when af showed up?? Ahh this is a rollercoaster... I am so happy about my dh results and now i started taking it too. i have regular cycles, i know i ovulate, and have good fsh, my doctor has told me everything is excellent but i do have a feeling there is a problem that is related to my light periods, i have read a lot and it seems to be a consequence of thin lining...so ill start drinking pinneapple juice extract which helps thicking your lining... Also i think i should gain weight a bit, i think that might be the reason for my weak periods, so have done a meal plan trying to eat the right amounts of each food group and the juice extractor helps getting to those amounts easily... So i hope i can build a better linning for the embryo to implant... Im positive that has been the problem.. i feel i have been having early miscarriages due to my weak and thin lining :(


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, sounds like you're getting answers, and taking good steps to fix the problems! It's so empowering knowing what to fix. I went to the doctor today (my gp), just for an annual physical/pap, but ended up not doing a pap, because I'm in the middle of my luteal phase. I told her I'm sure implantation has not occurred yet, and I'm worried that opening the cervix and rooting around in there might make the little guy not implant...who knows. It was just a concern of mine, and she said normally it should be fine, but she didn't want to do anything to chance conception. She said I might as well get my next vaginal exam with an ob-gyn, and gave me a number of some good docs. Then, I had blood drawn and she's testing all of my hormones. I am so happy! I know it's just a little part of the puzzle, but at least SOMETHING is being done! I should know in 5-7 days...progesterone, testosterone, estrogen, LH, etc. All of the good stuff. Hopefully they'll all come back nice and normal. :thumbup:


----------



## sillysilly7

Hi rosababy,
Don't worry about them 'rooting' around in there. I had an annual at 3dpo this cycle with all the fixings and I still implanted!


----------



## arianne

Thank you rosa! All these time i never questioned my nutrition because i eat very healthy but maybe i eat way too healthy and sometimes if i dont have the right foods around me (usually when i go to my home country) i just dont eat! Also i stopped eating meat for a while now, trying to get my protein from smth else but now i think maybe i should add some meat once in a while? :shrug:

Good luck with your blood test. It feels good when we are getting tested doesnt it? Its good that you are not waiting until you try for a year to go get checked!
I actually went to my doctor last week to ask for a referral.. Hoping she wont refer me to the one i've been seeing! I just want to get another opinion, so im happy that i will see another fertility specialist soon! Now that i know way more than before, i have many questions to ask and will better understand everything i hope...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

arianne- Just to give you hope...My first af after my mc was really really heavy, but the last 2 that I had were very very light. I would really only bleed for 2 days and it was light those days and then just spotting for a couple of days after that. I was starting to be worried that some damage had been done during my D and C. Then this month I get my BFP! I took the baby aspirin since I had read that it helps build up a thicker lining so I don't know if that really helped for not. I talked to my doc about the BA on Monday because now I'm worried that if I stop taking it I'll miscarry. He said it actually hasn't been proven to help with pregnancy so I can stop taking it and not be concerned. He said he just prescribes it with known clotting disorders and even then I think it's in combination with other blood thinners. Soooo.....my point...I had light periods too and it still worked and the BA may or may not have had anything to do with it, but it certainly didn't hurt! :) And awesome news about your hubby's SA!!


----------



## rosababy

sillysilly7 said:


> Hi rosababy,
> Don't worry about them 'rooting' around in there. I had an annual at 3dpo this cycle with all the fixings and I still implanted!

good to know! thanks for the info. My doctor didn't do it, but probably because she could sense how nervous it made me. I'm sure it would have beene fine.


----------



## finallyready

Arianne! Great to see you back and that your in good spirits! Hopefulmama love the little counter under your name :) 

So DH woke up to the sound of my thermometer beeping this AM and yesterday AM and it freaked him right out! He told me he thinks it is stupid to do the whole temping thing and that it will happen when it will happen. He is so laid back about the whole TTC thing. I did order some OPKs and plan to use them when I can, because I want confirmation that I am OV'ing and it couldn't hurt to have some insight on when to BD. 

I am currently working on a course right now until the end of Jan so I am going to focus on that and then in March I am going down south for a Vcay! If I don't get a BFP by then, I have decided I will enjoy my trip. When I get back it will be time for my annual so I'll talk to the dr then. All in all, I am at Peace with whatever happens will happen. 

Although I really really would love a 2011 babe! It kinda freaks me out to think if I don't get a BFP by April it will be 2012 before I have a wee one :( . But I am going to do my best and not look at it that way.


----------



## rosababy

I think it's a good idea to have a trip or something to look forward to. My dh and I decided if we're not pregnant by April, we're going to Spain! So, part of me REALLy wants to go, and the other part of me, kind of doesn't. :winkwink:

I'm having some cramps right now...7 or 8 dpo. Trying to ignore them, but they're definitely there. Trying not to symptom spot, but it's nearly impossible!


----------



## arianne

Girls i love reading your posts, I feel that im not alone! I relate so much with all of you about ttc

Thanks hopefulmama i was thinking about the baby aspirin as well... Not sure if it was you with the one i was talking about taking it? When did you start taking the BA?
Maybe if next cycle doesnt work, ill start on that... I actually bought them already but havent taken them yet.. Im scared to take medicine! Did you take one a day?


----------



## nativetexan

Seems like there is a lot of positive talk going on in this thread! That is great! :)

I'm pretty sure we missed this month. I never had a positive OPK or any symptoms. Plus, I had lasik surgery right around the time I should have ov, so we weren't exactly trying very hard, lol. So, here's to next month for me! :)

Rosababy, I agree about having something to look forward to. For us, we want to tile the floors in our house, lol. I know, super exciting, huh? lol


----------



## hopefulmama2b

arianne said:


> Thanks hopefulmama i was thinking about the baby aspirin as well... Not sure if it was you with the one i was talking about taking it? When did you start taking the BA?
> Maybe if next cycle doesnt work, ill start on that... I actually bought them already but havent taken them yet.. Im scared to take medicine! Did you take one a day?

I'm like you, I hate taking medicine even when I'm sick I usually hold out unless it's absolutely necessary. I also bought the BA a couple of months before and just held onto it. I decided if I didn't get pg in December I'd give it a try. I took one (81 mg) every day from CD1 until yesterday (12 dpo).


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Arianne - so glad you're back! :hugs: I will look into the maca for this next cycle. I actually took some "bush medicine" (which smelled like fermented baked beans and had the consistency of very thick spit because aloe was in it), but it doesn't seem to have done any good this cycle. I'm at 12 dpo and got the lovely watery brown stuff. Even if hubby's sperm weren't slow and generally malformed, I think this pre-AF spotting is not a good thing.


Anyway; I always try to see what is positive about *not* being pregnant when AF is about to come/comes. For instance, I have one of my field exams to take in the next few months, I've got a conference in September, etc. So it's probably just as well. These are all justifications for why it's *ok* not to be pregnant, of course; but they're just a way of coping. 

I just found out that my Uncle and his wife tried for six years before they got pregnant (naturally) and now they have a 12 and 10 year old. So it's all possible...I'm going to use the FertilAid lube for two to three cycles and then I'm going to stop TTC for a few months and pick up again at the end of the Summer. That's the game plan anyway.

Have a great day, ladies! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Native, new floors ARE exciting! Isn't it funny what we find exciting now-a-days?! :haha:

Arianne, I also love reading the posts. Lately, we've been so positive, and it's helping me a lot! What is BA?

Soleil, my dh and I decided that if we're not pregnant this cycle (I don't have high hopes), that we'll both take Maca. He also told me that he'd go get a sperm analysis if we're not pregnant this month, so that makes me feel better. Not that I have any reason to believe there is a problem with his :spermy: (in fact, I always feel bad talking about it, because I don't want to make him feel like less of a man), but I told him I just want to "cross it off the list" and so we can move forward and so I can relax more.

I had definite cramps yesterday and felt a little nausous when I woke up this morning, which went away after about 20 minutes of being up. REALLY trying hard not to read too much into it all. Tomorrow, we leave for Florida to visit family for 4 days, so that's very exciting! I'm hoping it makes time fly, and I won't think about ttc very much. By the time I get home, AF will be due, so keep your FX for me!


----------



## finallyready

nativetexan said:


> Ilus, I had lasik surgery right around the time I should have ov, so we weren't exactly trying very hard, lol. So, here's to next month for me! :)

I had Lasik 3 yrs ago and LOVE IT!!! How did you make out? Do you just love waking up and not having to worry about contacts! Best $ I ever spent! :)


----------



## arianne

Rosa, BA- Baby aspirin... I think I will try it next month if AF comes this cycle...
Spain sounds exciting!! nice to look forward to things!! I will be starting a new job in the next few weeks that is like my dream job!!:wohoo: and I am super excited!!:happydance: I was almost hoping for no pregnancy for at least a couple of more months so that I can work there for a full year... but then I thought I shouldn't hope such things!!!:dohh: I think I prefer a baby that a dream job:neutral:


----------



## nativetexan

finallyready said:


> nativetexan said:
> 
> 
> Ilus, I had lasik surgery right around the time I should have ov, so we weren't exactly trying very hard, lol. So, here's to next month for me! :)
> 
> I had Lasik 3 yrs ago and LOVE IT!!! How did you make out? Do you just love waking up and not having to worry about contacts! Best $ I ever spent! :)Click to expand...

It is awesome!! I had PRK, which is a little bit of a longer recoverey, but my vision is so much better now. I walk around smiling at all of the things I can see on my own now, lol. I have to agree...best money I've spent on myself.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

nativetexan said:


> It is awesome!! I had PRK, which is a little bit of a longer recoverey, but my vision is so much better now. I walk around smiling at all of the things I can see on my own now, lol. I have to agree...best money I've spent on myself.

Funny - I find myself smiling more at people when I can't see properly. :winkwink: When I have my glasses on, I smile less. But when they're off, I smile and smile because I can't tell whether I'm being dissed or not by a non-responsive smiler. Ha, ha, ha.

That's my laughs for the day. My darn spotting is just going on and on. AF just needs to come. I have willed myself not to cry as I enter cycle 18. Going to look up and buy maca now.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

arianne said:


> I was almost hoping for no pregnancy for at least a couple of more months so that I can work there for a full year... but then I thought I shouldn't hope such things!!!:dohh: I think I prefer a baby that a dream job:neutral:

You'll handle it either way, Arianne. Dream job and baby!


----------



## arianne

aww thank you soleil, you are so sweet... yes buy maca!! it is awesome... today I got the second part of my dh SA results.... so now no abnormal forms anymore!!! yay!!! even though my doctor didn't seem to care about morphology as much as the count, I was still concerned... now no more of that!!!! but he still has some immature forms... 5, and in should be less than 3- this part is the same as the last SA.... but overall everything improved big time!!! now he is taking the powder form because we run out of the capsules... the powder tastes really bad, and he struggles every morning :( but now that he sees his results, he is more motivated to keep taking it... I don't even have to beg him to do it, I see him every morning adding it to his cereal and it melts me...


----------



## finallyready

ADVICE Please! :wacko:

My OV tests just came in the mail today :happydance:so I decided I would try one out. I am CD10 and not sure how long my cycles are as you know my struggles with coming off the pill. Anyways, this was my first time ever doing a OV test. 

The result was a very faint line. It was for sure there but not as dark as the control line. The instructions say that a faint line means you have a low level of LH in your system. My question to you is: are all OV tests like that? For example will it ALWAYS show some sorta line no matter what? Or should I be getting excited that I even have a line showing? Is there a point in your cycle where one has 0 visible line? Does the fact that I have a faint line mean that if I keep testing tomorrow and the next that it will get darker? When it is as dark as the control line, does that mean I OV'd???

Sorry for the stupid questions:dohh:....any insight would be much appreciated! :D

Thanks!


----------



## arianne

Finallyready yup! It means you are getting closer to ov! Yay!! That line will start getting darker and darker. The day you see the line is as dark as the reference line or darker means you have 24-48 to bd :)
And yes, i have gotten one line only when i used to test in early or late cd days... I used to wonder the same thing bc i would always see a second line, so once i tested way early and only got one single line 
Let us know once you get your 2 dark lines! :)


----------



## Aisak

Hi finallyready!

My experience is the same as Arianne's. i typically start testing around day 9 (my cycle is 26-29 days and i tend to ovulate from day 12 to 14). The first couple days are really faint lines (if at all), then get darker and darker until i get a positive. After the positive they say you will ovulate in 12 to 48 hours, so make sure you bd for those days!

Good luck!


----------



## sillysilly7

finallyready said:


> ADVICE Please! :wacko:
> 
> My OV tests just came in the mail today :happydance:so I decided I would try one out. I am CD10 and not sure how long my cycles are as you know my struggles with coming off the pill. Anyways, this was my first time ever doing a OV test.
> 
> The result was a very faint line. It was for sure there but not as dark as the control line. The instructions say that a faint line means you have a low level of LH in your system. My question to you is: are all OV tests like that? For example will it ALWAYS show some sorta line no matter what? Or should I be getting excited that I even have a line showing? Is there a point in your cycle where one has 0 visible line? Does the fact that I have a faint line mean that if I keep testing tomorrow and the next that it will get darker? When it is as dark as the control line, does that mean I OV'd???
> 
> Sorry for the stupid questions:dohh:....any insight would be much appreciated! :D
> 
> Thanks!

Hi Finally,

For the most part I agree with the other ladies that it will get darker; however for me, I had it get darker to an almost positive, then the next day it was much much lighter. I thought I had missed my surge. I tested again the following day and it was an extremely dark positive. I only add this as I was about to give up for the cycle because I was convinced I missed it. I also have some sort of line throughout most of my cycle. (I used the FR kits).


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi Finally! If you want to see what someone elses's opks look like look at the bottom of page 2 on this thread. I posted mine a while ago. I always have a very faint line present, but it does kind of have a fade in pattern as I start getting closer. When you start getting close you may want to do 2 per day so you don't miss it. I have tested negative at 2 pm and then positive at 6 pm. Good luck!


----------



## finallyready

Thank you so much everyone! :) 

I think I was/am just so excited to actually see a 2nd line show up on a test that I just got really really excited, having been shut out so often with PT tests haha. Thanks again and I'll keep you posted if that line ever does get dark in the next few days! FINGERS CROSSED I have a feeling I won't OV until next weekend though...we shall see!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Arianna - are you taking maca, too, or just dh? I read a few negative things about maca online. Have either of you had any bad symptoms as a result of taking it? 

Just a general throw-out here: ladies, for those of you who get an ovulation twang, do any of you consistently ovulate from the same ovary? This is so weird, but for three cycles in a row I ovulated from my right ovary. What's up with that? Ovaries are supposed to alternate. Anyway, just wondering if anyone else experienced something similar?

Also, for all the gals who have gotten pregnant so far, were any of you spotters? I.E., did you spot for three-four days before your actual period? I'm just wondering if this is a low progesterone problem...I got the blood work done months ago that showed that my 7 dpo ovulation was normal, but I'm wondering if it quickly tanks 7 dpo; hence why I spot every cycle?

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

& my answers on the OPK are pretty much the same as everyone else's; sometimes though, my surge appears to last for two days (two days of a line darker than the control line), but it all depends on when you test. I'm also one of those girls whose line gets progressively darker as O approaches. :)


----------



## finallyready

Thoughts? Does this look like a positive OPK? :shrug:

They are both from today....12pm and 5:20pm....?

Sorry to bother you all with this...


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Soleil Breeze said:


> I got the blood work done months ago that showed that my 7 dpo ovulation was normal

 - that was supposed to be "progesterone level" BTW, and not "ovulation" ;) Sorry for spelling your name wrong, too, Arianne - just typing too fast! :flower:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

finallyready said:


> View attachment 157317
> 
> 
> View attachment 157319
> 
> 
> Does this look like a positive OPK?

I'd say you're almost there, but not quite. It's possible that if you did it again around midnight, it would be "there." From my experience, you're probably going to O sometime between tomorrow afternoon and the next day. Test again in the morning, it will let you know for sure. If it's the same color, or darker, than the control line, then it means you are definitely surging. That, in turn, means that you can ovulate anywhere in the next 24-36 hours. Basically, get to :sex:

!! :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Changed my mind - the top looks like the "surge!" What that the later test?


----------



## piccolo

Soleil,
I don't spot like that every month, but I have a few times since ttc. Then when my period does finally come it's sooo heavy, like everything that was saved up during those 4 days of spotting comes at once in a giant gush. My progesterone also was tested and seems to be normal. Maybe it's just stress? Do you exercise a lot? I'm not saying that's what's causing it, but I was wondering if maybe exercising too much was causing my spotting. It seems to be better when I take it easier. But I can't prove that scientifically.
I know you've been trying more than a year - have you ever been checked out for fibroids or anything like that? That's the latest thing that has me worried with my weird periods. It's so hard to know where the line is between paying diligent attention to our bodies and becoming a hypochondriac!


----------



## finallyready

Soleil Breeze said:


> Changed my mind - the top looks like the "surge!" What that the later test?

Yes the top one was at 5:20pm where the bottom was 12pm. I'll keep testing tomorrow....and :sex: I'll be on :cloud9: just to OV!!!!:happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Arianna - are you taking maca, too, or just dh? I read a few negative things about maca online. Have either of you had any bad symptoms as a result of taking it?
> 
> Just a general throw-out here: ladies, for those of you who get an ovulation twang, do any of you consistently ovulate from the same ovary? This is so weird, but for three cycles in a row I ovulated from my right ovary. What's up with that? Ovaries are supposed to alternate. Anyway, just wondering if anyone else experienced something similar?
> 
> Also, for all the gals who have gotten pregnant so far, were any of you spotters? I.E., did you spot for three-four days before your actual period? I'm just wondering if this is a low progesterone problem...I got the blood work done months ago that showed that my 7 dpo ovulation was normal, but I'm wondering if it quickly tanks 7 dpo; hence why I spot every cycle?
> 
> Thanks, ladies!

What did you read about Maca? I'm curious, because if this cycle doesn't work out for me (I'll find out tomorrow), then I was planning on trying Maca. Actually, my dh and I were both going to try it. However, it still makes me nervous.

Also... I can't remember whose opk pics I was just looking at (can't see the posts when I reply) but the top one looks positive to me. Try again in the morning, but either way, get bd'ing!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Finally- Top looks positive to me!! It's go time!!


----------



## finallyready

Hopefully I can seduce my hubby in the middle of the night! :devil:


----------



## arianne

yes finallyready! your first opk looks +

Soleil, yes I also started to take maca this cycle... dont worry maca is a food! it wont harm you in any way! Everybody in my country-where maca grows- eats it since they are a child... it's soo good for you, is not only for fertility...
Maca has been consumed in Peru since the incas civilizations with positive results...it is now entering into foreign markets and starting to gradually grow... 
Start with a low dose, but try to take at least 1500mg/day, otherwise it wont cause any effect... also make sure is raw organic! to avoid contamination from the mining, as it grows at high altitudes where the mine exploitations are done...


----------



## Crumbs

Hi ladies! I'm new here! I've been stalking this thread since Dec and didn't join because I thought I was too late! Now here I am 26 pages later! (I admit to skimming after page 16 to look for new BFPs) and I've copied all your man-vitamin recommendations and BD the day of, etc.

I totally regret not joining sooner and *if you'd have me, I'd love to join now.*

A little about me: I'm 33 years old (turning 34 this year - yikes!) my DH is 30 and we're working on our first little bean. We're on our 2nd cycle TTC and on CD20, either 3 or 4DPO (I got a positive OPK at CD15). 

Before we started TTC, I had fears about our chances of conceiving. I have pretty normal cycles but I always thought that maybe I wouldn't be able to ... and although my DH is younger than me, he was born with 1 undescended testicle, which was only operated on when he was around 6-yo. I've read that it can seriously affect fertility. We haven't seen any specialists or any doctors yet. I've been taking pre-natals for the last few months (more like vitamins that are equivalent to pre-natals) with extra folic acid, calcium, and just added Omega-3's. I've been making hubby take multi-vitamins just recently. 

Next month, I plan to start charting - hopefully I can determine the length of my luteal phase. Oh, I have to add that I think this thread is *LUCKY*! 

Babydust to all! :dust:


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> yes finallyready! your first opk looks +
> 
> Soleil, yes I also started to take maca this cycle... dont worry maca is a food! it wont harm you in any way! Everybody in my country-where maca grows- eats it since they are a child... it's soo good for you, is not only for fertility...
> Maca has been consumed in Peru since the incas civilizations with positive results...it is now entering into foreign markets and starting to gradually grow...
> Start with a low dose, but try to take at least 1500mg/day, otherwise it wont cause any effect... also make sure is raw organic! to avoid contamination from the mining, as it grows at high altitudes where the mine exploitations are done...

Thanks for giving us more info on Maca. I really appreciate it. Do you have a recommendation on what brand to look for? I've looked online, and there are SO many to choose from. I have no idea what's the best kind, which one is safe, which one is not safe.


----------



## rosababy

Welcome, Crumbs! It's never too late to join us. It's an awesome thread, and I hope you get your :bfp: really soon!!


----------



## nativetexan

AF is due this Saturday. I'm just ready to get it over with. 99.9% sure I didn't ovulate this go around, so I just want to get through AF and try again....so hard to be patient! lol. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## rosababy

Well, I'm 15 dpo, and tested bfn this morning.:cry: I have had AF cramps for like 6 days or so, but they're VERY mild now, if at all. Boobs are a little tender. I'm really trying hard not to symptom spot...she's NEVER been this late before. I'm hoping to pull a bfp in the next few days. Or AF comes, but whatever, let's get on with it already! If she even comes in the next few days, I'll be ticked that I had to wait this long!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

piccolo said:


> Soleil,
> I don't spot like that every month, but I have a few times since ttc. Then when my period does finally come it's sooo heavy, like everything that was saved up during those 4 days of spotting comes at once in a giant gush. My progesterone also was tested and seems to be normal. Maybe it's just stress? Do you exercise a lot? I'm not saying that's what's causing it, but I was wondering if maybe exercising too much was causing my spotting. It seems to be better when I take it easier. But I can't prove that scientifically.
> I know you've been trying more than a year - have you ever been checked out for fibroids or anything like that? That's the latest thing that has me worried with my weird periods. It's so hard to know where the line is between paying diligent attention to our bodies and becoming a hypochondriac!

Hey, piccolo! I don't exercise enough! :dohh: I started yoga in August last year and went once a week, but it's been a month since my last visit. Argh. Will get back into it this week. So, if anything, lack of exercise might be a problem for me! As for the fibroids, I haven't thought about it. My periods are never heavy. The first day (after a few days of spotting) is medium and then it just gets lighter and lighter. It does linger for a while though. Between the onset of spotting and it finishing = about a week and a half!

Don't worry too much about the fibroids. I knew a girl who had them; she still got pregnant and now has a 7 month old boy.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

rosababy said:


> What did you read about Maca? I'm curious, because if this cycle doesn't work out for me (I'll find out tomorrow), then I was planning on trying Maca. Actually, my dh and I were both going to try it. However, it still makes me nervous.


rosababy, I read that if you take too much of it it can give you stomach upsets, heart palpitations (which I suffer from anyway - but don't want to bring them on unnecessarily!), and waay crazy energy & libido levels. I also read that you should start out with the minimum recommended dosage on the supply you buy and then work your way up.

So much conflicting information; it drives me nuts. :dohh:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Welcome, Crumbs! It's never too late to join! We have a few gals who have pretty much left since they got their BFP's, so we're always welcome to early 30s TTCer's!

rosababy - baby dust to you, my friend. Fingers crossed!

nativetexan - are you OPKing?

I finally ordered my resupply of OPKs. I had been rebelling for a few months and just taking temps on and off. Now I'm going to POAS again. Should be O-ing toward the end of next week. Big deal. Cycle 18 of O. Whoopty-doo-da. You gals'll probably have toddlers and I'll still be on this thread! [scream] :)


----------



## piccolo

Soleil Breeze said:


> piccolo said:
> 
> 
> Soleil,
> I don't spot like that every month, but I have a few times since ttc. Then when my period does finally come it's sooo heavy, like everything that was saved up during those 4 days of spotting comes at once in a giant gush. My progesterone also was tested and seems to be normal. Maybe it's just stress? Do you exercise a lot? I'm not saying that's what's causing it, but I was wondering if maybe exercising too much was causing my spotting. It seems to be better when I take it easier. But I can't prove that scientifically.
> I know you've been trying more than a year - have you ever been checked out for fibroids or anything like that? That's the latest thing that has me worried with my weird periods. It's so hard to know where the line is between paying diligent attention to our bodies and becoming a hypochondriac!
> 
> Hey, piccolo! I don't exercise enough! :dohh: I started yoga in August last year and went once a week, but it's been a month since my last visit. Argh. Will get back into it this week. So, if anything, lack of exercise might be a problem for me! As for the fibroids, I haven't thought about it. My periods are never heavy. The first day (after a few days of spotting) is medium and then it just gets lighter and lighter. It does linger for a while though. Between the onset of spotting and it finishing = about a week and a half!
> 
> Don't worry too much about the fibroids. I knew a girl who had them; she still got pregnant and now has a 7 month old boy.Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement Soleil! I had a doctor's appointment yesterday for something else, and I mentioned to her again that I was concerned about how heavy my periods have become (I had mentioned the spotting to her before as well). I have the best doctor in the world. She never makes me feel like a hypochondriac and is always really understanding and listens. She booked me in for an ultrasound in a month to check things out. It wouldn't rule out endometriosis, but it would tell me if I do have fibroids and if so if they are in a place that could cause problems for ttc, and then they can see if my ovaries and everything look normal at the same time. I think if I get that done and they don't find anything wrong I might actually be able to relax again - and if they do find anything wrong then hopefully I can DO something about it. I'll keep you all posted!
Pretty sure I'm about to ovulate - peeing on a stick later today. OPK was almost there yesterday. So it is a good day, for a change.


----------



## nativetexan

Soleil Breeze said:


> nativetexan - are you OPKing?
> 
> I finally ordered my resupply of OPKs. I had been rebelling for a few months and just taking temps on and off. Now I'm going to POAS again. Should be O-ing toward the end of next week. Big deal. Cycle 18 of O. Whoopty-doo-da. You gals'll probably have toddlers and I'll still be on this thread! [scream] :)

I'm using OPK's, but not regularly. I basically just wait until my scheduled ov date is close, monitor my symptoms, and then use an opk to confirm. 

I suppose I should put a little more effort into it! lol :happydance:


----------



## finallyready

Keep us posted on your Ultra Sound Piccolo! It must feel good to be making some progress..as you said, hopefully there is nothing there and you can have some piece of mind. And if there is something found you can fix it up so you can get your BFP. 

Nativetexan - dont' worry about not using OPKs all the time! I think as long as you know that you are OV'ing and are :sex: around that time...testing all the time is going to make you nutts! The only reason I am using OPKs is because I hadn't had AF in nearly 6months! So after she came I wanted to make sure I was OV'ing b/c I really don't think I can handle going another 6mos with nothing!! I'll use OPKs for the next few months to ensure I have a regular cycle, and then once I know I will most likely stop using them (well at least until they run out). 

Welcome Crumbs! :)


----------



## Crumbs

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'll be your cheerleader this cycle, it was a busy time during my fertile days and not in the way I wanted :dohh: But I finally got my basal thermometer yesterday and it's on for next cycle!

Soleil Breeze, just you watch, your little bean will make an appearance soon! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rosababy

Another bfn for me this morning but no AF yet. It's driving me bonkers! :wacko:


----------



## finallyready

That sucks Rosa...how long are your cycles normally???


----------



## rosababy

finallyready said:


> That sucks Rosa...how long are your cycles normally???

they vary, but my luteal phase is no longer than 12 or 13 days. I'm on 16 dpo today. I'm getting nervous now. What is going on with me?! If I'm not pregnant, then let's get on with the next cycle already!!! If I am pregnant, then why the bfns?! sigh. I'm so frustrated.:nope:


----------



## finallyready

I say keep testing Rosa!!! I think it can sometimes take a while for a (+) to show up. I wouldn't consider yourself out until :witch: arrives! :dust:


----------



## rosababy

I just wiped and saw some pinkness. Two small drops of blood in the toilet. No full blown bleeding yet, but I guess I'm out. What ticks me off the most, is that my period was a few days late, and I am NEVER late. My cycles vary on how many days, but my luteal phase is never longer than 12 or 13 days. I'm 16 dpo today. AND, AF always comes in the morning. I never spot before her, and she always comes in full force, no doubt about it, AF. I spotted 3 hours ago, and haven't seen anything since, which is weird. I'm so ticked at my body right now it's not even funny. All cycle, I was like it's not time this cycle, and I'm okay with it. It won't be this month, but I won't freak out. Sure enough, my period is late for the first time in my life, and I start to get hopeful. Only to be slammed to the ground again. My poor dh is trying so hard to cheer me up, rattling off all the research he is doing on the computer on how low the percentages of infertility is blah blah blah and I finally shut him up by saying "don't you always say statistics don't mean anything to the individual?" Well he left the room and now I feel bad. He was just trying to make me feel better. :cry:


----------



## piccolo

Soo sorry you are feeling down, Rosababy! I totally understand the roller coaster - it definitely makes it harder. One thing that I learned the hard way is that it is really easy to make my hubby feel pushed out. Go to him and have a little cry on his shoulder. Gotta run, but quick :hug:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Piccolo. I went downstairs, crying, and said that I know he was just trying to help. He said that he knows, and he knows that there will be nothing he can say to make me feel better today. He wanted to make sure I knew that just because he isn't crying doesn't mean that he's also upset. He wants this just as much as I do, and I know that.

AF came full force this morning. :cry: On to cycle #9. Dh has a sperm analysis for Monday the 31st, so that's good. Does anyone know how long he shouldn't "touch himself" or we shouldn't bd before the test? We tried to ask in a pc way on the phone, but she didn't "get" the question, so we were like well okay. :haha: 

I'm thinking of getting some Maca on my way home. Does anyone know of a good brand? I hope everyone has a great day. Anyone testing soon? :hugs:


----------



## nativetexan

Chin up rosababy. :) Sounds like you have a wonderful and very supportive DH.

I picked up some maca yesterday after reading about it here and then researching online. I got an organic brand from the vitamin shoppe. It's called Solaray. Oh, and by the way, it stinks. Lol.


----------



## rosababy

nativetexan said:


> Chin up rosababy. :) Sounds like you have a wonderful and very supportive DH.
> 
> I picked up some maca yesterday after reading about it here and then researching online. I got an organic brand from the vitamin shoppe. It's called Solaray. Oh, and by the way, it stinks. Lol.

Thanks, Native. I do have a wonderful and very supportive dh. I am very blessed. And thanks for the info on the Maca! There is a vitamin shoppe next to my work, so I'm stopping on the way home. Did you get the powder or the pills? I've heard the powder smells bad! Are you and your dh taking it? How much a day? I've heard it's best to ease your way in...


----------



## nativetexan

rosababy said:


> Thanks, Native. I do have a wonderful and very supportive dh. I am very blessed. And thanks for the info on the Maca! There is a vitamin shoppe next to my work, so I'm stopping on the way home. Did you get the powder or the pills? I've heard the powder smells bad! Are you and your dh taking it? How much a day? I've heard it's best to ease your way in...

I got the pills...I can't imagine what the powder must smell like, lol. Right now I'm just taking it. My hubby is pretty aprehensive about taking suppliments and stuff. I took two yesterday, and will probably do the same today. The directions on the bottle instruct to take 3 a day, so I'll probably work up to that. :D


----------



## rosababy

Got some Maca today! They didn't have Solaray, but I got the Naturol (or something) brand. It doesn't say it's organic, so I really hope that's okay, but I didn't have the patience to wait for it in the mail. There are only 60 pills, and if my dh and I are both taking it, this bottle won't last long. Next time, I'll order the organic stuff online. I hope this does something! It says "for fertility and desire" on the bottle, so that could be fun. :winkwink:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

All right, girls; if others are on board (Arianne is biased :winkwink: ) and y'all are buying maca this weekend, then I'm trying some, too. DH is taking Fertilaid vitamins, or whatever they are, and said that he's down for trying the maca stuff, too! Good grief; he'll go from creating lazy, malformed swimmers to freaking sharks that eat the egg! :haha: Anyway, all we need is one normal one to make it there SOMETIME THIS YEAR! 

Sorry. :blush:

Rosababy; sorry about AF. I started a thread toward the end of last year for us gals who sometimes are past the two and a half week wait with no AF. It's a killer, for sure.

piccolo - do you have pain with your periods? Just asking b/c when my mom had endometriosis she had severe pain with her periods. Everyone's different, though...I wish we could combine your heavy with my light and get just plain, ol' average. SIGH.

Ok - have a great weekend ladies!
:kiss:


----------



## arianne

Hi girls! I've been pretty busy this week that i didnt have time to write. 
I am about to go to bed but just wanted to send a quick msg! Sorry about your af rosa!! I know (and hate) that feeling... Af is due, bfn but no af yet... You start getting your hopes up, to then get af and fall down again.. Is such a rollercoaster, but once your af starts, its a brand new cycle, and you get to try new things that will get you closer to your bfp!

I am at cd20 and already starting to panic, thinking if it doesnt work again ill will be entering cycle 8!!!! :( it has been 8 months of frustration, crying every month af shows up...

About maca, i bought my hubby macasure, the one i take is ecomaca. Rosa it HAS to be certified organic! Dont get whatever online, do you have the link you got it from? In peru anybody can make a business selling maca without the proper quality control and even mixing it with flour... Your best bet is to get it at wholefoods...


----------



## arianne

Welcome crumbs!!! Mu hubby was born with an undescended testicle too:haha: his first analysis had low count and high abnormal sperms, but we did another test a couple weeks ago and everything is perfect now!!!:happydance: 
it is not a bad idea to get him started on vitamins, even before you have done any testing, bc it takes some time for supplements to get into your system! Get him on maca too! That will boost his count, even if he has a normal count, is always better to have more, better chances to get pg!! Good luck girl!


----------



## arianne

Hahaha soleil! Come on girl! i wouldnt lie about smth just bc it grows in my country!! Im actually telling you girls to go for a foreign firm that controls that maca business... It's a 3rd world country and they are poor, so for money they'll do everything, like selling fake lead contaminated maca just bc is a 'hot' product abroad and they know it, so they take advantage of it. The revenue they can get from selling it abroad is huge, so you'll find tons of shady maca sellers out there. 
So in short... The actual root is awesome, but what you want to be very careful about is who you buy it from...

Kisses girls! I hope you all have a good weekend!!:kiss:


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> Hi girls! I've been pretty busy this week that i didnt have time to write.
> I am about to go to bed but just wanted to send a quick msg! Sorry about your af rosa!! I know (and hate) that feeling... Af is due, bfn but no af yet... You start getting your hopes up, to then get af and fall down again.. Is such a rollercoaster, but once your af starts, its a brand new cycle, and you get to try new things that will get you closer to your bfp!
> 
> I am at cd20 and already starting to panic, thinking if it doesnt work again ill will be entering cycle 8!!!! :( it has been 8 months of frustration, crying every month af shows up...
> 
> About maca, i bought my hubby macasure, the one i take is ecomaca. Rosa it HAS to be certified organic! Dont get whatever online, do you have the link you got it from? In peru anybody can make a business selling maca without the proper quality control and even mixing it with flour... Your best bet is to get it at wholefoods...

Thanks arianne. Yikes. Maybe I should take this bottle then, and order some organic stuff, huh? It doesn't specifically say organic, but I guess that means that it's not then. It's Natrol brand, and I looked online to see if it said organic anywhere, but it doesn't. I'll go to whole foods today, then. I went online and didn't see it at whole foods, but maybe I'll find it if I actually go into the store. THANK YOU for telling me. 

I'm in cycle #9, and I feel your pain. Every month, I sob when AF comes and feel like it's never going to happen for us. :cry: But you're right...I start thinking about new things I can do to get my bfp. Like Maca! What will you do differently IF af comes. (Hopefully nothing because you'll be pregnant!) :winkwink:


----------



## arianne

Hi! Yeah i started to think about the things i'll try next cycle if i dont get a bfp next week... I feel that i need to try things that would aid implantation... This cycle i bought two big pinneapples and did an extract including the core around implantation time...but only did it once bc i also read that pinneapple can cause miscarriages so next cycle i'll start having pinneapple from cd1 until ov only... 
I havent tried the BA yet... I already bought it but still suspicious about taking it... So on monday that im going to see a new fertility specialist i'll ask about it. I also feel good that im going to another fertility clinic, just to get a second opinion and have the tests done again :p now that i know much better about it i feel that i have better questions to ask... Like when they count your follicles, the first time they did, it was so new to me! 

I also panic about if it will ever happen... I always thought that if someone has a problem conceiving, that if you go to a fertility centre they would help you get pg with lots of options... But i have realized that pretty much the only alternative they give you is ivf, which is very expensive, not covered by insurance, and you dont even know if it will work... I cant imagine going thru all that pain... It's so sad to see that fertility is such a complex thing, they need to do more research!!! There are so many unexplained infertility cases, where they only suggest to keep trying or go for the ivf... I dont know how long I would try...


----------



## arianne

Hey Rosa, I never heard of natrol, but I went to their website and they seem like a reputable company that would screen their suppliers... 
you could send them an email :-k [email protected]


----------



## flashy09

I am 32 and trying for my first for the second month! 6 DPO today. After watching enough 16 and Pregnant I thought for sure the first time I had sex unprotected bam a baby would appear, but I guess not. I am just learning about predicting ovulation, luteal cycles,etc. Would love to be your TTC buddy!


----------



## nativetexan

arianne, you have a lot of info on maca. thanks for sharing! I checked the ingredients on the bottle I bought and it only lists what the capsule is made of. It says it's 100% vegitarian and certified organic. Does that sound like a good one?


----------



## Crumbs

Arianne, thanks for all the info about Maca! I've never heard of it until I came on here. I told my hubby about it and he flat-out refused! I told him he has to at least read about fully before he refuses! I am making him take his vitamins everyday and he pouts even with just those! :roll:

I'm glad to know we're not alone with the undescended testicle, it gives me hope! As for your comment about the limited alternate methods, have you read the post about the turkey baster method?! There's a few women on there that say it's worked for them! Here's the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/513413-anyone-trying-turkey-baster-method.html


----------



## Crumbs

flashy09 said:


> I am 32 and trying for my first for the second month! 6 DPO today. After watching enough 16 and Pregnant I thought for sure the first time I had sex unprotected bam a baby would appear, but I guess not. I am just learning about predicting ovulation, luteal cycles,etc. Would love to be your TTC buddy!

Hi flashy! I'm new on here too! I'm 33, trying for our 1st and this is also our 2nd month! Well my cycle is almost at it's end at CD24 today so if AF decides to visit, it'll be cycle 3 for me soon.


----------



## finallyready

Welcome Flashy!!

GOOD LUCK MACA GIRLS! I hope it works out for you! I think I'll stick to my fertil-aid for now and if it doesn't work then I'll see how the Maca worked for you all. 

Any updates? I'm not too sure what is going on with me...I was sure I had (+) OPK test last monday, which many of u agreed...however I have been having major CM the last couple days! (sorry for TMI) I took another OPK wed and thurs and they kept getting lighter...I thought that after OV you get dry or drier..but not in my case....infact we BD'd yesterday and today (just in case I did OV later than I thought) and there was so much if felt like we used lubrication:wacko: Again not sure why that is...maybe my body is still trying to get itself sorted from BC. I guess I'll find out either why in the next couple weeks.


----------



## rosababy

Finally, good to see you! Are you temping? Technically, we are supposed to dry up after O, but maybe your body was gearing up for O, and didn't quite get there. Good thing you bd'ed, just in case. :winkwink: If you look at the chart gallery on FF, you'll see that some women do get ewcm after O. It would be so much easier if things happened when they are supposed to happen, huh? Did you get any ewcm before your positive opk?


----------



## finallyready

Thanks Rosa...ya I had some which I would clasify as 'watery' but the last two days I would classify as 'creamy' again sorry tmi. Who knows! I would love to temp but hubby doesn't like it and I get up at different times every day too...I also don't really want to drive myself nutty with charting....hopefully if I am about to OV there are plenty of little :spermy: in there to catch it! haha.


----------



## rosababy

I understand about not wanting to drive yourself nuts with temping. I didn't temp after I o'ed last cycle, because I flip out over every little dip my temp takes in my luteal phase. However, I never knew when AF was coming, and it drove me nuts. :wacko:


----------



## kcali

Hi everyone! I just turned 32 and DH (35 y/o) and I are trying for #1. We've been trying since August 2010 (so this month will be our 6th cycle). It's comforting to know that others are going through the same frustrations, but haven't given up. I hope we all see bfp soon!


----------



## nativetexan

Crumbs, your post about your husband refusing the maca made me chuckle. My husband jokingly calls me a witch doctor with all my herbal suppliments (i'm drinking red raspberry tea too). 

Well, AF was due this Saturday and all I've had is minimal spotting. I'm really annoyed, because this means I'll just have to wait even longer. Plus, now I'm not sure which day to count from. Do I consider the little bit of spotting as the first day of my cycle, or do I wait for it to come full on?


----------



## rosababy

nativetexan said:


> Crumbs, your post about your husband refusing the maca made me chuckle. My husband jokingly calls me a witch doctor with all my herbal suppliments (i'm drinking red raspberry tea too).
> 
> Well, AF was due this Saturday and all I've had is minimal spotting. I'm really annoyed, because this means I'll just have to wait even longer. Plus, now I'm not sure which day to count from. Do I consider the little bit of spotting as the first day of my cycle, or do I wait for it to come full on?

Welcome, KCali! It is encouraging knowing that others are going through the same things, isn't it? Bnb keeps me going!

Native, I also spotted a day before AF came, but I didn't count it as CD1. I counted the first full on bleed day as CD1. It's totally annoying to spot. Just COME already so we can start over!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

and to nativetexan



nativetexan said:


> Well, AF was due this Saturday and all I've had is minimal spotting. I'm really annoyed, because this means I'll just have to wait even longer. Plus, now I'm not sure which day to count from. Do I consider the little bit of spotting as the first day of my cycle, or do I wait for it to come full on?

Sometimes I have trouble with this, too, BUT spotting ain't AF. Until you see red flow, it just ain't it. So for my three days of brown spotting, I don't count those as CDs1-3. When I wipe and see the AF red flow, then I start counting. 

BTW, ladies, I took one maca pill yesterday and today. Going for the minimum because I'm also taking some herbs from my acupuncturist and don't want things going too wild. :wacko:

Also, I can't remember who has the hubby [Crumbs?] who isn't too much into taking herbal stuff, but you know what? When you guys get waaaay into the TTC process (hopefully you won't!), I'm betting he'll be trying just about anything. My DH is FertilAid-ing, maca-ing, and going commando! and this is the guy who thought we'd get pregnant, no problem. Hah. 

Should be ovulating on the weekend. Not holding the breath, of course. Going to forget about it (hopefully!!) after we do "business sex." :winkwink:

:flower:


----------



## nativetexan

Thanks for the counting info, ladies. AF has gone MIA for me. I have no idea what's up, but I'm ready to get it over with.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil Breeze said:


> My DH is FertilAid-ing, maca-ing, and going commando! :flower:


Ha! :happydance:Love the going commando part! I think I told you guys before my DH refuses to sleep naked (PRUDE!!!) I can NEVER imagine him going commando. Glad to hear he's giving his all like us ladies do! :thumbup:


----------



## finallyready

How is it going Hopeful! I'm glad you keep checking in :) 

Native - have you tested???

Soleil - happy :sex: !!!

Kcali - Welcome :)


----------



## kcali

Thanks! 

So this is "O" week for me. We'll see what happens. 

Every month I tell myself "ok don't think about it, whatever happens... happens" but then I just can't help it and now I am basically in 2ww again...thinking about if's constantly! Thought this all would have been easier...


----------



## rosababy

kcali said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So this is "O" week for me. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Every month I tell myself "ok don't think about it, whatever happens... happens" but then I just can't help it and now I am basically in 2ww again...thinking about if's constantly! Thought this all would have been easier...

I feel the same way each month! I tell myself it's okay if it doesn't happen, if it doesn't happen this cycle, it will happen eventually, blah blah blah. And yet, I'm still crushed every time AF comes. :cry: Sucks.


----------



## Crumbs

nativetexan said:


> Crumbs, your post about your husband refusing the maca made me chuckle. My husband jokingly calls me a witch doctor with all my herbal suppliments (i'm drinking red raspberry tea too).
> 
> Well, AF was due this Saturday and all I've had is minimal spotting. I'm really annoyed, because this means I'll just have to wait even longer. Plus, now I'm not sure which day to count from. Do I consider the little bit of spotting as the first day of my cycle, or do I wait for it to come full on?

I told my DH about how someone laughed at him for not taking Maca and he told me, "they're not really laughing, they just write that they are" ... I couldn't help but crack-up! :haha:

As for the spotting, Soleil Breeze is right. Spotting isn't supposed to count but my 1st day is usually really light followed by a normal, then a heavy day after. I count my 1st day because I want to make sure we really cover our bases when it comes to BDing. I've read that there's a very, very low chance of conception when you try after ovulation (since the egg's lifespan is 24-hrs vs the sperm's 5-7 days). 

Fx'ed :yellow:


----------



## Crumbs

Soleil Breeze said:


> and to nativetexan
> 
> 
> 
> nativetexan said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF was due this Saturday and all I've had is minimal spotting. I'm really annoyed, because this means I'll just have to wait even longer. Plus, now I'm not sure which day to count from. Do I consider the little bit of spotting as the first day of my cycle, or do I wait for it to come full on?
> 
> Sometimes I have trouble with this, too, BUT spotting ain't AF. Until you see red flow, it just ain't it. So for my three days of brown spotting, I don't count those as CDs1-3. When I wipe and see the AF red flow, then I start counting.
> 
> BTW, ladies, I took one maca pill yesterday and today. Going for the minimum because I'm also taking some herbs from my acupuncturist and don't want things going too wild. :wacko:
> 
> Also, I can't remember who has the hubby [Crumbs?] who isn't too much into taking herbal stuff, but you know what? When you guys get waaaay into the TTC process (hopefully you won't!), I'm betting he'll be trying just about anything. My DH is FertilAid-ing, maca-ing, and going commando! and this is the guy who thought we'd get pregnant, no problem. Hah.
> 
> Should be ovulating on the weekend. Not holding the breath, of course. Going to forget about it (hopefully!!) after we do "business sex." :winkwink:
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

It was my hubby that's refusing - but a few months of trying may change his mind! I think it's super sweet that your hubby's doing all he can! Fx'd :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, that's hysterical! Tell your dh that sometimes we do actually laugh out loud!! :haha:


----------



## nativetexan

finally- No need to test...the witch showed up full force last night. So, I'm counting Sunday as day one. I spotted on Saturday and started on Monday night, so that should cover it, lol. :)

Crumbs- Your dh is funny. I think we should start spiking their meals with Maca, lol. We could make Maca cakes! My dh would never notice as long as I put chocolate icing on it. :D


----------



## rosababy

Aw, native. I'm sorry AF got you. :cry:

I actually found a cookie mix with Maca in it at Whole Foods, and told my dh about it. We joked about "needing" to take our Maca, and if it means eating a batch of cookies each day, then so be it! :haha: I said I don't think consuming thousands of calories each day was part of the plan. LOL!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

finallyready said:


> How is it going Hopeful! I'm glad you keep checking in :)

I finally! Things are good. I'm just super anxious for my first appointment, which is Monday Feb 7. It hasn't totally set in yet and I'm a bag of nerves still due to my history and just constantly pray that this baby is growing big and is healthy. So far so good though so I'm just trying to have faith!!

Baby dust to you all!:dust:


----------



## Crumbs

Native, sorry to hear AF got you. But a new cycle = new hope! 

You girls crack me up about the spiking his meals ... I can totally do that! Now where's that muffin recipe I found. Muahahah!

Hopeful, Fx'd that all would go well for you and your little bean!


----------



## arianne

Hi *Native*, it sounds like a good one you have bought... start taking it with your hubby and hopefully you will get your bfp soon! :hugs: sorry for your bfn this cycle! 

*Crumbs!* thanks for the link about the turkey blaster method... i really didnt undestand it though lol! I mean, i dont know how can that be better than natural bding?#-o actually that reminded me of the IUI, which I'll consider if I dont get a bfp by may... 

This is my first month charting, and I find it pretty addictive! My temp kept rising and I was getting hopeful, but then it started to go down at 9 dpo :( I hope if goes back up again tomorrow[-o&lt; I am at 11 dpo

Yesterday I went to a different fertility doc, and I like my other doctor much better... first of all this one was a guy (cute haha) and he just asked me questions and didnt check anything! My other fertility doc looked at my uterus and all that on my first appt. This one only gave me the tests requisitions (which I have done already with my other doctor ) so I dont think I will go back... but I will have the tests done, just to see if everything is still good...

The only one I havent done is the hsg test.... I am scared to do that one :S not becuase it hurts, but becuase it is an xray and worried if the radiations and the dye that they inject may affect in some way my reproductive system :shrug: plus my mom told me to wait for that one, and that there wouldnt be a reason why my tubes would be blocked as I never had any surgery or any infections... so I am not sure what to do.... 

I think the plan is to have another try for feb, and if it doesnt happen then... I will take march off :laugh2: do that test and other things, like take my wisdom tooth out :laugh2: plus I dont want a christmas baby, not for me, but for the bb. I would hate if my bday is in december... where everybody is physically and mentally away.... but dh doesnt agree, he thinks every chance counts and that we cant waste our chances!:wacko: But I do want to take a month off though, so march will work perfectly... to do all the things I want to do, like this test- I want to be 100% sure im not pregnant when i take that test, my periods are always so light that i often confused them with what could be implantation, so if I skip a month ill be sure im not...

*Welcome kcali!*:hugs:


----------



## kcali

hi nativetexan - sorry to hear about AF (booooooo! :growlmad: )

Thanks for the welcome arianne. I think we are about the same age and on the same cycles... Charting is addictive, although I don't chart my temps I do chart everything else in an excel spreadsheet (even symptoms I think I might have ). Taking a month off is a good idea, just to get things done and take a short rest... take it easy, who knows what might happen when you aren't even trying?


----------



## Crumbs

The :witch: came early and got me this morning! Oh well, at least she didn't make me agonize like last month. 

Fx'd for you gals! :dust:


----------



## nativetexan

Sorry to hear that, Crumbs. Sounds like you and I are just about on the same schedule. Maybe Feb will be our month!


----------



## Crumbs

nativetexan said:


> Sorry to hear that, Crumbs. Sounds like you and I are just about on the same schedule. Maybe Feb will be our month!

Wouldn't that be wonderful! Fx'd! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Oh, Crumbs. :cry: I'm sorry AF got you. On to a new cycle, though. :hugs: February bfp sounds pretty good to me, huh?! :happydance:


----------



## finallyready

AH Sorry :witch: got you Crumbs!!!! 

Hopeful: Try not to stress too much about things you can't control! I know easier said than done. Just keep being healthy at eating the right foods etc. As that is all you can really do. FX you have a good scan :)

Arianne: I am the same as you! I am hopeful for BFP this month, but if it is not meant to be (I don't 'feel' different) so I am not expecting anything...then Feb is my month as I'll OV on Vday! (hopefully haha) But if not than I am taking March off too! I am going to Florida with my family...I'll be there the week I am expected to OV so we won't be able to do any :sex: while sharing a condo with my entire family!!!
Plus I agree with you, I would rather have a january babe as opposed to a dec one!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

the encouragement we give each other on this thread! We rock! 
:kiss:

hopeful - it was great too hear from you; sending you good vibes, sticky dust and a bunch of blessings...

Light OPK line today...Going to use the FertilAid lube as soon as I get the magic line (can you even imagine what it would be like to get the "second line" on a pregnancy test?! I would freak right out). :flower:


----------



## arianne

*kcali* i also was charting all my symptoms so that i know for next cycle not to get my hopes up if I have those symptoms... now I dont pay attention to any of them, they used to trick me in the past and got my hopes up for nothing :cry:

booo *crumbs*!! the witch got you... anyway... now you can start charting this cycle as you said... it wil give you some valuable info! I dont know why I didnt start charting before!!

*Finallyready!* OMG! we are on the same page haha... I'll be also ov around valentines day!!! it would be amazing if we could conceive on vday! and my husband and I will be staying at whistler- a ski resort- for those days... it will be so romantic:kiss: ahh i dont want to get any hopes up... i already thought of the idea of trying forever lol! nooo:sad2: I hope it happens soon! Im sick of this!

*Let's hope for a february BFP girls!!! a valentine conceiving! *:laugh2:

This journey has been quite life changing for me... all my life I thought about the day I will have a baby... everything I would do, it was thinking about it, I had planned this for sooo long, and since 2008 I started reading about getting ready for pregnancy, I bought a book about "before you are pregnant" then when we finally started on july, the first month I didnt want to stress timing bding... I used to say "I dont want to stress myself about it":haha: 

After my 1st try I started to get sooo desperate and worried. I wanted to happen SOON! By september (only my 3rd cycle TTC) I got so depressed about that whole idea, wondering why the heck Im not pregnant if im doing everything right??!! so I was sure something was wrong with me and/or dh... so went for tests right away... but since then I have been calmed and more relaxed...maybe bc my tests are ok... but i dont have this desperate feeling of "I need to get pg NOW!" I already got a reality check... I have to face the facts that yes, I'll be turning 33 this year without a baby, and probably without a bfp :( and even though that is not what I had planned for my life... I am trying to find new approaches and thoughts.... "having my 2 babies before I'm 35" it certainly WON'T happen, even if i get a bfp next week!!

How ironic is this?! I had lived my life thinking about having a baby... and who knows if my destiny is to be childless :( I need to prepare myself for the worst, otherwise I will live a miserable life...


----------



## arianne

haha soleil!! you talking about loving the encouragement, and me talking about preparing for the worst.... sorry!!! I needed to vent my feelings... I cant deny Im scared, even though I look like I'm fine... I'm certainly not like I was on september: crying and depressed about it.... now I'm happy... at least consciously... but I know unconsciously Im still worried... I just don't want to get my hopes up anymore... the fall is too painful...

sorry girls... I think I'm sad, talking about all this brings me tears.... I think I get like this every time Im close to know that this cycle will be a failure again...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

arianne said:


> This journey has been quite life changing for me... all my life I thought about the day I will have a baby... everything I would do, it was thinking about it, I had planned this for sooo long, and since 2008 I started reading about getting ready for pregnancy, I bought a book about "before you are pregnant" then when we finally started on july, the first month I didnt want to stress timing bding... I used to say "I dont want to stress myself about it":haha:
> 
> After my 1st try I started to get sooo desperate and worried. I wanted to happen SOON! By september (only my 3rd cycle TTC) I got so depressed about that whole idea, wondering why the heck Im not pregnant if im doing everything right??!! so I was sure something was wrong with me and/or dh... so went for tests right away... but since then I have been calmed and more relaxed...maybe bc my tests are ok... but i dont have this desperate feeling of "I need to get pg NOW!" I already got a reality check... I have to face the facts that yes, I'll be turning 33 this year without a baby, and probably without a bfp :( and even though that is not what I had planned for my life... I am trying to find new approaches and thoughts.... "having my 2 babies before I'm 35" it certainly WON'T happen, even if i get a bfp next week!!
> 
> How ironic is this?! I had lived my life thinking about having a baby... and who knows if my destiny is to be childless :( I need to prepare myself for the worst, otherwise I will live a miserable life...

:hugs:


----------



## piccolo

arianne said:


> haha soleil!! you talking about loving the encouragement, and me talking about preparing for the worst.... sorry!!! I needed to vent my feelings... I cant deny Im scared, even though I look like I'm fine... I'm certainly not like I was on september: crying and depressed about it.... now I'm happy... at least consciously... but I know unconsciously Im still worried... I just don't want to get my hopes up anymore... the fall is too painful...
> 
> sorry girls... I think I'm sad, talking about all this brings me tears.... I think I get like this every time Im close to know that this cycle will be a failure again...

Hey Vancouver buddy. Take a minute to look outside at the sunshine. And listen to some cheerful music that makes you happy. If you work at being "consciously" happy I'm sure your unconscious will follow. Your time is coming, and every month it doesn't happen just brings you closer to it. It takes us over 30 ladies an average of 9 months, so you're not even beyond average yet!:hugs:


----------



## arianne

Thank you for the hug *hopefulmama!* I am sooo happy for your pregnancy and hope everything goes perfectly.... take care of yourself and your little bean!:kiss:

*Piccolo *which sunshine?? :huh: 
Thank you so much for your words... they made me cried though :laugh2: but good tears...happy ones... and hearing about the 9 months average makes me hopeful... but as i said, i don't want to be hopeful anymore... without being negative either... just being cool:coolio: with whatever
Is nice to see you in here!, don't disappear! How are you feeling? which CD are you now? Wouldn't it be funny if we really know each other and we don't know we do? hahahaa Take care, and enjoy the sunshine!? 
MUAK!


----------



## piccolo

arianne said:


> Thank you for the hug *hopefulmama!* I am sooo happy for your pregnancy and hope everything goes perfectly.... take care of yourself and your little bean!:kiss:
> 
> *Piccolo *which sunshine?? :huh:
> Thank you so much for your words... they made me cried though :laugh2: but good tears...happy ones... and hearing about the 9 months average makes me hopeful... but as i said, i don't want to be hopeful anymore... without being negative either... just being cool:coolio: with whatever
> Is nice to see you in here!, don't disappear! How are you feeling? which CD are you now? Wouldn't it be funny if we really know each other and we don't know we do? hahahaa Take care, and enjoy the sunshine!?
> MUAK!

Well I guess it's dark now but it was sunny earlier, where I am anyway! Yes it would be funny if we knew each other...
Being cool.. yeah wish I could get there. I think I'm about 7dpo today. I think I missed my surge this month so I'm not overly hopeful. I was doing OPKs and had one that was borderline positive - I thought I would get the definitive positive the next day so we didn't have sex that night because my husband wasn't feeling well. But then the lines started getting lighter again and when I pulled the borderline one out of the garbage can I think I misread it - the line was as dark, just not as thick, which made it look negative. I'm hoping that with the day before and the day after we may have still managed to catch it, but I'm doubtful. I'm trying to be okay with that. My best friend is getting married in Texas in October so I'm consoling myself with the fact that if I don't get pregnant in the next two months I'll be able to go. 
Fingers crossed for you. You never know this might be your month.


----------



## finallyready

*Piccolo*! Great to see you again! 

*Arriane* - I know how you feel...I really do! :hugs: I started my TTC journey in July as well; only my body was messed up and would not ov! Hence my delayed AF:wacko:. Take blessings in the fact that you are Ov'ing and do get AF on a regular basis:thumbup:, because I tell you, going 6 months with nothing was heart breaking.:cry: I felt lost...testing every 3 weeks just in case was such an emotional drain.:nope: I hope and pray with AFs arrival this month that it means I am back on track and that God willing, I will get my BFP. But at the same time, I am realistic, in that sadly, as much as this is my 6th month TTCing, in reality, it is only my FIRST since I only now have ov'd. It depresses me to think that now, it could be another 9 months from here. :cry:

Anyways, we will get our BFPs! :kiss:And you know what...I know you were talking about worst case scenarios....and I'm not there yet....but I do know that if all else fails, there are millions of babes out there with no homes or family's so as much as I want a little bubba of my own, I think my DH and I could find peace in adopting (IF we had to). :flower:

Loads of :dust: to all of us! 

When do you plan on testing????? AF for me is due T-7days! So I might try to wait until next Friday. Like I've said before, I pray for either BFP or AF! I can't bear going another 6 months without either!


----------



## Crumbs

I enlisted the help of my husband with charting. He wakes up before I do and always has the same schedule, so I told him to just stick the basal thermometer in my mouth while I sleep and I'll worry about the rest. I put the little free chart it comes with beside his bedside table with a pen. 

This morning he woke up a few times and must have taken my temperature at 4:00 am thinking it was already 6:30! Poor guy, I must have stressed him out! He said it was the first thing he could think of as soon as he woke-up!

Awww! I forgive him for the Maca comment now! :happydance:


----------



## nativetexan

Crumbs said:


> I enlisted the help of my husband with charting. He wakes up before I do and always has the same schedule, so I told him to just stick the basal thermometer in my mouth while I sleep and I'll worry about the rest. I put the little free chart it comes with beside his bedside table with a pen.
> 
> This morning he woke up a few times and must have taken my temperature at 4:00 am thinking it was already 6:30! Poor guy, I must have stressed him out! He said it was the first thing he could think of as soon as he woke-up!
> 
> Awww! I forgive him for the Maca comment now! :happydance:

Awwwwww! That's so sweet! What a good hubby. :)


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, I can totally relate with you. For so many years, my dh and I were like "when we're ready, blah blah blah." We finally decided we were ready, at 31 years of age. I bought books about what to do before you started to try, etc. It was a major decision for us! And here we are, a year later...no baby. We even decided WHEN to start trying, trying to plan my maternity leave at the end of our school year, to maximize my time off. Wow. I really wish someone had told me ahead of time that it could take this long...it would have saved me a lot of sadness and worry. By our 3rd month as well, I was convinced that something was wrong with us. I still am. Although, hearing that it takes normal (totally healthy) couples on AVERAGE 9 months to conceive definitely helps. One of my good friends (also took her 9 months, and there's nothing wrong with her or her dh) said a lot of people take a long time, they just don't talk about it. We just hear of the ones who got lucky their 1st month.

I'm turning 32 in 6 weeks, and I never thought I'd be this old without babies. My dh keeps saying that every month we do not conceive only means that we're in much better financial state, and much better prepared. (We're both teachers) so that makes me feel a little better. 

I don't think you should give up, Arianne. (Btw, beautiful name!) How long have you been ttc? Have you seen a fertility specialist? Have you had blood work taken, or dh had a SA yet? Not sure if you're religious, but my grandma said to me (my mom told her we were ttc when my little brother and wife gave birth to their first and I was happy of course, but sad for myself)...anyway...she said, "Let go and let God." That has helped me a lot. I pray a lot for a baby, and I pray for peace. I pray for patience while I wait, and I know that His timing is perfect. (Even though sometimes I really wish His timing would line up with my timing!) :haha:

Chin up, Arianne. It'll happen. And I know you're probably sick of people telling you that. I know I am. But it's true. :hugs:


----------



## piccolo

Rosababy I'm turning 32 in 6 weeks too. When's your birthday? Mine is March 8. Before I had dreaded the idea of turning 32 without being pregnant yet. It seems so old. Worse though is that hubby turns 40 in April. Having a really tough time with that one.


----------



## rosababy

Piccolo (are you a musician?!), even if you didn't bd on the day of your positive opk, if you did it on the day after the positive, you could still be in the running. Usually, that's when people actually O. Plus, even if you missed it by a few hours, chances are the egg is still in there. PLUS, if you gave the :spermy: a day off, they might be more willing to get their little butts up there in time! :haha: However, if you're trying not get your hopes up, I get that. That's what I did last cycle. Even though we timed it perfectly, I was like this isn't our cycle, I can just feel it. (On a side note, my period was 3 days late so I got so hopeful....grrrrrrr!!!) And you're right, maybe you aren't getting pregnant right now because you're meant to go to your bf's wedding!:wedding: I've always wanted to use that little wedding picture! :haha:

Finally, gosh. I had no idea you were 6 months with nothing. :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope you either get your bfp (!!!) or are on a regular cycle from now on. Are you recently off the pill? I've heard that some women don't get their AF for a year after going off. Yikes! 

Crumbs, what a SWEET dh you have! I can just imagine him panicking at 4 am and shoving the thermometer in your mouth! LOL! Poor thing. I didn't take my temp today...I had a few glasses of wine last night, and knew it was another snow day today, so I didn't feel like getting up early. Plus, I'm only CD 7, so it's not that necessary yet.


----------



## rosababy

piccolo said:


> Rosababy I'm turning 32 in 6 weeks too. When's your birthday? Mine is March 8. Before I had dreaded the idea of turning 32 without being pregnant yet. It seems so old. Worse though is that hubby turns 40 in April. Having a really tough time with that one.

Okay wow, so I can't count. More like 8 weeks. My bday is March 20th. :cake: Pretty close, though! Don't worry about your dh...men can make babies until they die in their 90s! 32 is the new 25. :winkwink: We'll be just fine. The problem is I have kindergarten students whose parents are WAY younger than me. That's when I feel old! :nope:


----------



## piccolo

rosababy said:


> piccolo said:
> 
> 
> Rosababy I'm turning 32 in 6 weeks too. When's your birthday? Mine is March 8. Before I had dreaded the idea of turning 32 without being pregnant yet. It seems so old. Worse though is that hubby turns 40 in April. Having a really tough time with that one.
> 
> Okay wow, so I can't count. More like 8 weeks. My bday is March 20th. :cake: Pretty close, though! Don't worry about your dh...men can make babies until they die in their 90s! 32 is the new 25. :winkwink: We'll be just fine. The problem is I have kindergarten students whose parents are WAY younger than me. That's when I feel old! :nope:Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm sure there's nothing wrong with him it's just that psychological milestone of 40 that is freaking me out. 
No I'm not a musician, just sort of a nickname. 
Thanks for the encouragement. From now until about June if it happens the timing will really suck, actually. Not just the wedding, but I am also looking for work (university professor) and jobs in my field only ever get posted at a particular time of year. Interviews are always in Jan/Feb, and are full day affairs. So if I get a job interview in another city I might not be able to travel for it if I'm more than 32 weeks along, or might have to travel with a newborn and try and pump breastmilk in the middle of the interview, or might be able to go but be hugely pregnant and have them all thinking "why hire her, she obviously won't be able to start for a while." All of that is why we waited to start until July in the first place. So ironic that we waited to try for work reasons and now we're right back to where we started. And I didn't even get an interview this year so I could have started earlier and it wouldn't have interfered with anything. Of course I'm at a point now where even if the timing sucks I'll be super happy. It just sucks when you plan so carefully and responsibly and things don't work out that way. I wish I had known. You're right, people don't talk about how long it actually takes. I'm going to talk a lot about it once I finally do get pregnant. I mean I knew on some intellectual level that it likely wouldn't happen in the first month, but I know so many people who did have it happen that way, and I really wasn't expecting it to take this long. I think it would have been easier if I had been more psychologically prepared to wait.


----------



## finallyready

*CRUMBS*: Awe your DH sounds amazing :) How sweet that is! My DH on the other hand, (is also amazing) but hates me temping. He got mad each AM the beeper went off, told me it 'freaked' him out haha. So no temping for me! :(

*ROSABABY*: Those were beautiful words you wrote about what your Grandma said! My DH is Catholic and I am not, but was married in the Catholic church. My DH is also a teacher at a Catholic school, so he is quite religious. I am very open to it. I agreed to raise our kids Catholic, so therefore, if I was to ever have children then I would for sure convert. I really do believe God has a master plan for all of us and that things happen for a reason. So I really do try to have faith that it will work out the way it is supposed to!

AND YES - my last period before this past cycle was in July (my withdrawal bleed after stopping the PILL) I hate the Pill! I had no idea it would mess me up. DR advised not to go off it until we were 100% ready. So of course, in July we were FINALLY READY (haha) after celebrating our 3yrd anniversay, so I took my last pill, had my withdrawal bleed then nada. I hear the pill can mask other problems, but my biggest issue is that I was 100% regular before I started the pill. 

A lot of my friends that have children went off the pill, conceived right away and then went back on the pill for like a year then went off and had another kid. Ugh! I guess the Pill is NOT for me and I will NEVER EVER take it again. I will use other forms of BC but I won't take any type of hormonal supplement again. 
*
PICCOLO *- I agree with your last statement about talking about it once you conceive. Once (if) it happens for me, I am going to be VERY open about my struggles, and about what the The Pill did to me. I feel it is important to talk about and to warn others. I was so naive about this whole thing. Stupid shows like 16 and Pregnant don't help either! Knowledge is power, and if I had known it would take this long, I would have stopped The Pill in 2007 when I got married and just used condoms, so that when I was ready to TTC my body would be ready to go. 

:dust: to us all!


----------



## rosababy

Finally, thank you. My grandma is a beautiful person, and those words really help me. I am also ticked that no one ever told us about the Pill doing this to our body. It was all "it doesn't affect your fertility" blah blah blah. Well you know what, if it means I won't conceive for a year, that's AFFECTING MY FERTILITY!!!! :dohh: Oh well. I will not be quiet about it, either. Especially if I ever have daughters. Although I'm sure by that time, things will have changed and it won't be relevant anymore. Had I known how long this would have taken, I also would have gone off the Pill years ago and just done natural family planning. I was lucky, though, my periods came back right away after going off bc, and have been regular since. Just no baby yet. I'm convinced it's because the Pill messes with your cervical mucus and the little membranes or whatever that carry the sperm to your uterus. Not sure on all of the scientific names...:blush:

Oh well. Here we are...hindsight is 20/20. :shrug: 

Piccolo, I understand about your job and interviewing. However, just remember how long you waited to have a baby...I think you should keep trying regardless of the interviewing process. It'll happen when the time is right. :hugs:


----------



## arianne

Girls!! thank you for all your support! I love you:hugs:

*Finallyready* So count it as this is your first month trying then!:happydance: I had heard about the pill affecting your conceiving chances, that is why I had NEVER taken any! thinking that it would be faster just becuase of that.... and here i am 8 months later... 

*Rosababy!* the same here, we had planned the month we will start, to match our careers and all that... 
My mom is really religious and she told me exactly the same... "His time is not your time"... and I got so upset! haha anyway she asked me to pls pray and he will listen to my wishes... she keeps telling me that she knows it will happen and that this year is my year and that all my wishes will come true... I hope she is right! 
This is my 7th cycle, but entering to the 8th next week!! I have done all the tests, except for the hsg (the x-ray) I will do it in march if next month doesnt work out either... I am not feeling very hopeful this month... plus I took a pg test this morning... I couldnt help... so I know im not... I will stop playing the game "maybe it's too early to tell" is not, and has never been!
THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS!!! they help a lot!:kiss::kiss:

*Piccolo!* My dh is a professor too! haha and he used to tell me that he didnt want the baby born around his teaching time (jan to april) so that is why we waited till july to try.... and now when I ask him about it, he says " that doesnt matter anymore" aww so naive... he thought it was going to happen right away... 
Good luck with the interviews!!! 

I am also going to share my experience once I get pg... it's so true, nobody talks about it, because I think they think they might be the only ones, as they see around themselves that people get pregnant right away... but you don't really know how long it took them to conceive... this reminds me of a song about conceiving... there are not many songs addressing infertility.... she talks about her feelings for not being able to conceive easily.... she put on hold her career to focus on having a baby... here is the video if you want to see it... I couldnt help crying _"...all I want is a family, like everyone else I see... and I won't undestand it if is not meant to be..."_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## arianne

as soon as i got married my mom started talking to me about natural family planning and to pls not take any birth control, bc then I will have a hard time conceiving... I am glad she told me about it, but it didnt really help... I am still struggling no matter what... she works at a hospital (she is a nurse) and she sees so many couples having trouble conceiving and she told me that the pattern she sees is that they were on the pill for so long, since they were teenagers... I think that is another reason why I thought it shouldn't take me long... but there are so many unknowns in fertility... even the specialists don't understand it... that is what mine told me...


----------



## arianne

girlies! this video brought me to so much tears!! :cry: 
Even though technically you aren't infertile until you have tried for a year... however all the feelings are still the same!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiT4S8ZxeR0


----------



## finallyready

*Ariane* The funny thing is when DH and I attended our pre-marital planning course (requirement of the Catholic church) there were guest speakers who spoke on a variety of different topics. One of the topics was Natural Family Planning, and I honestly thought it sounded like a joke! I didn't believe a word they were saying (it didn't help that they had 5 kids! AND she said how she planned on having each one) so in my head, I'm thinking, ya right, you are 33 with 5 kids, who has been married for 6 years, obviously it did not work or you wouldn't have so many kids! 

I think it would have sat better with me had I heard a couple who STRUGGLE to conceive rather than one who apparently did not. I tell myself if I can ever get through this hurdle in my life that I will volunteer to be a guest speaker at one of those pre-marital classes the church runs. And from here on out I WILL practice NFP!

It's great you have such a supportive mom! My mom would always tell me I should stop taking the pills cause they can mess me up, and I always blew her off! I just assumed my DOCTOR would be the one I should listen too, not my mom! BUT mom is ALWAYS right ;) I haven't told my mom I am off the pill, and have not shared my struggles with her! She wants to be a gramma sooo badly, that it would crush her if she knew. So I am waiting for that magical moment when I can tell her the words she dreams of hearing :)

PS - how many DPO are you? Why did you test????? remember, you are not out until :witch: arrives! (Confession, I POAS 2 nights ago) BFN Straight away...stupid I know! I need to take my own advise!


----------



## rosababy

My dh and I also did the Catholic pre-marital thing, and while I was mildly interested in the NFP, I thought it odd that the couples also had litters. LMAO!! I was like seriously?! It is great for getting to know your body and your cycle, though. I'll do it from now on, or something similar to it. Never going on the Pill again.


----------



## fides

ever think that maybe those couples _want_ to have a bunch of kids? ;) If that is the case, and they are using NFP to _get_ pregnant instead of avoid pregnancy, i'd say it's working for them. :laugh2:

seriously, though, rosababy is right - learning an NFP method really helped me get to know my cycle. :)


----------



## piccolo

BC (specifically the Nuvaring) elevated my blood pressure, took away my libido, and even made me lose the curl in my hair! I went off it finally after about 10 years and had a copper iud for two years before I started trying. I really liked it - no thinking required, and no hormones! So once I have my kids I will go back to that.


----------



## finallyready

fides said:


> ever think that maybe those couples _want_ to have a bunch of kids? ;) If that is the case, and they are using NFP to _get_ pregnant instead of avoid pregnancy, i'd say it's working for them. :laugh2:


Agreed! But the first time I first heard about it...I thought they were crazy! Now I clearly see they were not!


----------



## arianne

Aww Rosa you are such a cutie! So pretty! You are gonna make really cute bbs!!:thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

fides said:


> ever think that maybe those couples _want_ to have a bunch of kids? ;) If that is the case, and they are using NFP to _get_ pregnant instead of avoid pregnancy, i'd say it's working for them. :laugh2:
> 
> seriously, though, rosababy is right - learning an NFP method really helped me get to know my cycle. :)

Absolutely you're right! Just back then, I was immature and not thinking about babies. NOW I realize they probably wanted a big family. Good for them! They figured it out!


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosababy & piccolo* 32 is the new 22! Chin up, I'm turning 34 in Sept (yikes)!

*arianne* I love reading about your advice and your experience with meeting with the pros. It seems like you've been really pro-active throughout the process. Your BFP will come soon!

*Finallyready* I totally agree with arianne, you should count this as your first true month trying!


As for my poor husband, charting is def stressing him out. Last night I came to bed late and when I hugged him, he woke-up and immediately reached for the thermometer! It was only midnight! In the morning he kept waking up checking the time, I told him it's OK to just wait until his alarm goes off and he said, "I know, I'll get used to it soon." Poor guy! 

He said he had dreams about ovulation facts and forgetting to take my temp. He's really laying it on thick ... I'm really starting to feel guilty cause I know he's not just saying it :shrug:

I think I'll relieve him of his duties and do it myself. Poor, abused man!


----------



## finallyready

Finallyready I totally agree with arianne said:

> Alright, even though it feels like Cycle #6, I will start the count over as Cycle #1. :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Arianne! It's fun to put a face with a name sometimes. :winkwink:

Crumbs, your dh is so cute! He sure is laying it on thick, though!! :haha: What a trooper.


----------



## nativetexan

Happy Friday, Ladies! You all were some busy bees on here yesterday. I was slammed all day and hardly had any time to check in. AF is on her way out the door. Almost time to start trying again (and waiting).

On Wednesday, I met up with a gf of mine who is also ttc. She's been trying for almost a year now and was feeling pretty low. It's so hard to see a good friend feeling that way.  She's going next week to get her tubes and uterus dyed and checked, but she feel like it's a progesterone deficiancy. Anyway, if you will, keep you fingers crossed for her. :)


----------



## fides

rosababy said:


> Absolutely you're right! Just back then, I was immature and not thinking about babies. NOW I realize they probably wanted a big family. Good for them! They figured it out!


ha ha! i wish my husband and i could figure it out! :shrug: ;)


----------



## rosababy

fides said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely you're right! Just back then, I was immature and not thinking about babies. NOW I realize they probably wanted a big family. Good for them! They figured it out!
> 
> 
> ha ha! i wish my husband and i could figure it out! :shrug: ;)Click to expand...

LOL! Me too!! We will, just evidently not on our own time schedule. :thumbup: You're on the FAITH thread, too, right?! Good to see you on another thread! :hugs:


----------



## fides

rosababy said:


> LOL! Me too!! We will, just evidently not on our own time schedule. :thumbup: You're on the FAITH thread, too, right?! Good to see you on another thread! :hugs:

Yep - i posted over there, and i'm 32, so this seemed like another good place to jump in.

honestly, i am SOOO glad i stumbled upon this site yesterday - we don't know any other couples having any problems popping out babies whenever they'd like. 

SOOO glad to see some strong women online who are struggling!


----------



## rosababy

One of my friends mentioned to me last week that loads of people have trouble conceiving, they just don't talk about it. That made me feel better, because I was starting to think I was the only person I knew (not counting BnB site!) that was having trouble! Come to hear that most of my friends took quite a while to conceive. 9 months to a year, actually. But you're right, it is very nice to be on a site like this and vent our irrational worries!! :haha:


----------



## finallyready

Broke down today at 11dpo and got a :bfn:! :cry: It's okay though, as I have a big exam on Monday! It was driving me mad thinking I could possibly get BFP that I just had to know! So now that I know it is NOT happening this month, I can focus on what I need to do to make sure I pass this exam. 

Therefore, I am taking a few days off from this site so I can focus on getting done what I need to do and can stop obsessing over TTC. Hopefully :witch: arrives sometime next week and then I can get back to business in Feb!

Good luck to those of you that are still in it this month, and hopefully when I come back on I will see that one of you got their :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## nativetexan

Finally- Sorry about the BFN, but good luck on your exam!!


----------



## rosababy

Finally, 11 dpo is still early...how long is your luteal phase usually? I say keep testing until AF comes!

Good luck on your test! :hugs:


----------



## arianne

I am 14 dpo, and AF is supposed to show up on monday.... I just realized that my luteal phase is very long:cry: I have been reading that it could be a problem, but still not sure about it... anybody nows? I think my luteal phase is always about 15-17 days!!! :S My cycles are always about 28 days, so it means I always ovulate really early :-s

*Rosa! *where is your pic?? :shrug:

*Finallyready* 11dpo is so early! you never know! I hope there are lots of bfps in this site too!!! 

*Crumbs * I have been going to the 'pros' since I was 28! I was always terrified by the idea of having a problem conceiving... which I am having :cry:


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, oh I got suddenly paranoid since this is a public forum, so I took my photo off. I dunno, I'm weird about that kind of stuff! :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

Not because I"m worried about my buddies that I chat with, but because any Joe Schmoe can come on here. I'm sure it's fine...:blush:


----------



## piccolo

Arianne don't freak yourself out! I don't know much about luteal phase, but I do know that the idea of a "luteal phase defect" is somewhat controversial - not all docs believe that it is actually even a factor. So take a breath. From what I've read 15 days doesn't sound bad at all. Did you show your chart to the specialists you've seen?


----------



## arianne

*piccolo* not yet, becuase this is my first month charting,... I will once i go see her again, but it will likely be by the end of march, as she wants me to go after I have done the hsg xray test...

*rosa*, I know! that is why i put a silhouette of my back:haha:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Oh, well; guess it won't be CD 17 this month. Why should it be? :shrug:

Crumbs, I loved the DH temping story; it bought a smile to my face - thanks! :flower:

Piccolo, I'm a grad student and so much of what you wrote, I could have written. This whole idea of planning things out (Arianne with her DH, too) and having "good" times to get pregnant it and not so good times...You know what? I am so glad that I didn't get pregnant when I wanted to...this is my final semester (one class, one field exam left and conference papers to write) before I start the diss., and I KNOW that I wouldn't have been able to handle it if I had a little one right now. 

So I'm actually thinking, maybe the universe has it right? My "timeframe" would have sucked. Now, of course, I'd love to get pregnant ASAP, but I'm no longer interested in it for this month. Am I nuts? :wacko: Perhaps. But "after" February would again be fine for me. Maybe if I say I don't want it enough for this month it will happen. ?! :laugh2: Unlikely, but, again, I'm okay with it. I suddenly have this incredible urge to do fieldwork overseas. :dohh:

Two little blurbs: pill - I don't know that it messes up your fertility. Yeah I was on it for well over a decade...but everything checks out with me (except for elevated blood sugar levels). You gals have to consider that the DH ain't always up to par, so-to-speak. Plus, my mom was on the pill for nearly 7 years, came off, and within two months was pregnant with me. I think everyone is different and we can't blame it all on the pill. And I'm saying this as someone who is technically "infertile" (if we use the "year" mark).

Second blurb: not having your own biological child doesn't mean you'll be childless! There's plenty of little ones out there who need love/parents. That's what we're going to do if hubby and I can't have. We'll adopt. We'll be the next Jolie-Pitts - okay not that far! (and we certainly don't have the money!) :winkwink:

Wow; this was long. Sorry ladies. :kiss:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Oh, Arianne - luteal phase stuff - don't be worried. Supposedly if your LP is too short, then even if you get pregnant, the baby won't have time to implant before your lining starts shedding. I used to have a 10 day LP, but over the past 18 months I'm now at 14 (minus the spotting beforehand). 15 sounds good to me! :)

xx


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, you're right about the luteal phase. They actually can do a lot to fix that with progesterone supplements, etc. I was on the pill for 12 years, and so far everything looks good with me, too. Just that it's taking 9+ months to get pregnant. I also don't have a lot of cm, but it's getting better and better each month. I think I'm just comparing myself to my mom, who basically thought about getting pregnant and did right away...they didn't even try!! So I grew up assuming that would happen to me, too, and 9 months of serious trying later, here I am. It's just not what I planned for myself, which is why I think it upsets me so much. I'm a planner, just like you ladies! Oh well, I guess God has other plans for me, and this is His way of reminding me that I'm not in charge. (I'm type A, can you tell?) :haha:


----------



## Liusaidh

I am pretty new to using this site. I tried it a few months back but had difficulty navigating my way around! Still ttc after 7 months (though feels more like 7 years). I thought this would be a good group to join since I just turned 30 last week! Any tips or advice?


----------



## rosababy

Welcome, Liu! Advice...well, what have you tried so far? Pre-seed? Ovulation sticks (commonly called opks around here)? Temping? I've also been trying for a while, this is our 9th cycle. Are you ttc #1?


----------



## sarah10380

Hi everyone! I just joined this site today and have read this thread from the beginning. It's encouaging to read about all of the BFP's after months of trying. I am 30, my DH is 31 and we have been TTC since October. I tried a OPK last month, but never got a positive. I tested for 8 days and got frustrated that i never got a positive so I quit. It turns out that I must have tested too early, because my cycle was 36 days...it's usually 27-29 days. I'm not sure why that cycle was so long, I don't think I was stressed or sick...who knows? I am back to the OPK this cycle, started testing on CD 12 which was yesterday. Just to be safe though my DH and I started BDing on CD 10 and have been doing it everyday (my doc suggested this).

Question...does anyone know if drinking alcohol before O is ok? Does this hurt your chances of conceiving?

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Aisak

Hi Sarah!

Re: alcohol. i've never had much success cutting it out completly, haha. i know that too much can affect your hormones, which in turn can affect ovulation. i think there's a lot of debate on how much is ok when you're ttc...i keep coming across a study that says women that drink less than 5 drinks a week have a better chance of getting pregnant. But it seems like everyone i know drinks like a fish and gets knocked up (with the exception of me, of course. Eye roll.) i think as long as you keep it to a minimum it's not a big deal.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi Sarah! Welcome!

The months trying before we got our BFP I rarely drank at all. Just occasionally and even then maybe just one glass of wine. The month we got pregnant I threw all of that out the window and went back to my faves rum and diet cokes with lime. :) and I didn't stop at 1! It was the holidays and I was definitely drunk a couple of times over those 2 weeks. I don't think that the alcohol caused me to get my BFP, but I definitely think me chilling out for once and relaxing did. Some people drink during the 2ww, but I never felt really comfortable with that. I would maybe have a glass of wine before implantation could've taken place but the week before AF was due I tried to keep my distance. Honestly, I don't think it would matter during the 2ww either, but I just kept thinking "what if?!?" :) good luck!


----------



## sarah10380

Thanks for the advice ladies. My husband and I are headed to Jamaica on Thursday with his work and I'm sure I will have more than a few cocktails. Looks like I probably will ovulate while we are there so thats why I was a little concerned about the alcohol intake, but I think I'm going to relax and just enjoy myself and maybe this will be my month to get a BFP:winkwink:


----------



## Liusaidh

Hi Rosababy,

Yep - ttc #1. How about you? Thanks for your message, I have tried these things and so far no joy (I am becoming slightly obsessed). Now entering month 8 ttc & feel miserable. Found out yesterday that someone close to me is preg after less than 1 month ttc and I am totally, utterly devastated! I know it sounds terribly mean of me. Just doesn't seem fair!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Liusaidh said:


> Hi Rosababy,
> 
> Yep - ttc #1. How about you? Thanks for your message, I have tried these things and so far no joy (I am becoming slightly obsessed). Now entering month 8 ttc & feel miserable. Found out yesterday that someone close to me is preg after less than 1 month ttc and I am totally, utterly devastated! I know it sounds terribly mean of me. Just doesn't seem fair!

It's not mean it's totally normally and maybe it sounds hypocritical for me to say because we are expecting, but I'm still finding myself jealous when I hear of someone expecting! Obviously I'm super thankful but because I've had a mc in the past it won't seem real until....well, I don't really know when...maybe when I see the ultrasound and have confirmation that there's really a baby in there. Last time I had a blighted ovum (sack grew and grew, but no babe in there) so I still feel like I'm in the hopeful stage. That's maybe why I prefer hanging with you guys and chatting about ttc rather than the prego journals. I don't feel like I fit there yet. So as long as you guys don't mind I'm still gonna give my two cents on ttc!! 

That's great your friend is pg and one day you will be happy for her. It's ok to pout right now though. We all do it...


----------



## rosababy

Sarah, welcome! The first few cycles of opk'ing, I found that I was missing the surge. I'm lucky in that I "fade in" to a positive, so I can usually see it coming. Once I get to where it's an almost positive, I start testing several times a day. I usually catch the surge then.

I do drink wine before O. In the past, I've found that I don't produce a lot of ewcm when I drink, but this cycle, I've had several nights of wine (lots of snow days!) and I have had two days of beautiful ewcm. :haha: I think drinking in moderation is fine, when they talk about drinking, it refers to heavy drinking, I believe. Plus, I agree with hopeful in that it helps me relax and just enjoy life, rather than stress out about ttc. I also know tons of women who drink until they get their bfp, and they turn out just fine. Again, a glass of wine can really help with stress, even my sil (a midwife) said it's okay to relax with a glass of wine in the 2ww.

Sarah, I'm SOOO jealous that you'll be in Jamaica! That's where we went for our honeymoon and LOVED it! Enjoy your drinks, and who knows...maybe a vacay baby?! I've heard tons of stories where women get preggo on vacation because they're relaxed and loving life! FX for you!

Liu (can I shorten your name like that?), I'm in my 9th cycle of ttc #1. And yes, it's incredibly frustrating. And sometimes I feel obsessed too. :wacko: Every time AF comes around, I'm devastated, but it only lasts a day, and then I feel hopeful again. I have an incredibly supportive dh, who really helps me stay grounded. (He's actually getting a SA right now, bless his heart!) And I know how hard it is to hear of friends getting pregnant before you. My little brother and his wife just had their first, which was hard, and my neighbor and good friend is preggo with her 2nd. She and I started trying at the same time, and I thought it's only fair if I go first, since she already has one! Oh well. It'll happen. Have you thought about getting a sperm analysis for your dh? Another thing I've added this cycle is Maca, which is a root found in Peru...supposed to help with fertility (and sex drive!) in men and women. A lot of women have had a lot of luck with it on this site. 

Hopeful, I'm sure your little bean is doing just great in there! I understand though...the worry doesn't go away, and I think that's normal. :hugs:

Wow...long post! :blush:


----------



## kcali

Hi everyone again - I totally understand when I see my friends with babies or pregnant, I want to say "it's not fair!" I think it's cute they have kids, but I want a few of my own already!

I am on my 6th month ttc #1 and today I am at 8 dpo. I feel like af is coming and I am starting to get really down about it all! I really tried not to get my hopes up this week, but in my 2ww I couldn't stop thinking (obsessing) about getting a bfp, and which funny way I would tell my mom (first time grandma) or my husband :( I am starting to get worried there might be something wrong, but we said we will try for a year.


----------



## fides

@kcali - aww - try not to get down about it! (easier said than done, right?)


----------



## rosababy

Kali, I know you feel. We're onto cycle #9, and I always wonder if there's something wrong. :wacko: I know lots of couples that try for a loooong time, who are completely normal. Have you just come off the pill?

So much for our sperm analysis. The doc didn't even have my dh do it in a cup. Just gave him a physical and said everything looks fine, here's a referral to a sperm place. WTF?! That's why we had this appointment!! Sigh. PLUS, the place we were referred to (btw, we have ppo, so we don't even need a referral, but whatever) a place that doesn't accept insurance, so it would be $200. AND the doc said even if it was low count or motility, ivf was our only option, which we won't do. Sigh. Oh well. :shrug:


----------



## kcali

Thanks! Yeah i got off the pill in July (after 10 years) and started ttc in Aug. Everything seems normal when I went off opk's were showing I am o'ing, I got normal af's

Rosa - yikes - there is such run-around with dr's, referrals and insurance. We have really good coverage too but looking at the detail of how much they pay, how much you need to pay, what is covered, when you need referrals - it's enough to make you crazy! :wacko: My DH is getting a physical next week, I asked him to mention a sperm count thingy to the dr, maybe he can refer us to someone...


----------



## Liusaidh

Hi Rosababy.

Please call me Liu  It's much easier! We've been trying for about the same amount of time which I find reassuring in itself. This is the first proper conversation I have had on a forum and i'm already finding it incredibly helpful. Thank you. It's so nice to be able to speak to people who are going through the same thing, at the same time, with similar worries or frustrations. Not heard of the Maca root - I shall investigate though. Let me know how you get on with it! We have thought about possibly getting a sperm test done and dh is willing. Have you and your dh tried this yet? Glad your dh is so supportive too, it makes things so much easier to cope in times of despair doesn't it?! I was a born worrier so it's hardly surprising that ttc makes me such a worrywart! I know what you mean about feeling positive after the initial disappointment of a new cycle. We have to have hope don't we!?! 

I am on day 5 now and waiting for o time. Fingers crossed for us all this month! 

Liu xx

ps. SA? I'm not up with the lingo - you'll have to enlighten me!


----------



## arianne

Girlies, as you see on my chart, af came today! I find charting quite helpful as i knew it was coming because my temps starting to drop at 10dpo. Today it dropped to coverline, so I was sure it will show up today, and it did! This is amazing. I will no longer suffer the 2ww and wonder 'if'... and usually is the last week before af comes where im more impatient.
Now im 100% sure Im not pg and can safely do things I would not otherwise do. I havent taken even a sip of alcohol since I starting ttc!! Because I always thought 'what if I'm actually pg'... I can't rely on my light periods... But now my temps confirm it! This makes this journey soo much easier, and I'm very happy about it. 

This month I'm going to try the pineapple core thing from 1dpo to 10 dpo... Im still scared to take BA, so I'll start with pineapple O:)

Kisses to all the newbies!!:kiss:


----------



## kcali

Arianne - sorry to hear AF showed up - Maybe I will start temping so I don't have to agonize over the 2ww. I'll start next cycle, did you just buy your basal thermometer at the drug store? And did you test the same time every day in the am?


----------



## arianne

*kcali*, I bought mine at a grocery store... but definitely any drugstore carries them. And yes, you have to test at the same time every morning, so it is more accurate...

*Rosa* sorry to hear about your doctor, agrr so annoying:growlmad: can you go to another doctor? I mean you can say that you have been trying for a year and want to get the tests done!! I don't know how it works in the US though....


----------



## rosababy

kcali said:


> Thanks! Yeah i got off the pill in July (after 10 years) and started ttc in Aug. Everything seems normal when I went off opk's were showing I am o'ing, I got normal af's
> 
> Rosa - yikes - there is such run-around with dr's, referrals and insurance. We have really good coverage too but looking at the detail of how much they pay, how much you need to pay, what is covered, when you need referrals - it's enough to make you crazy! :wacko: My DH is getting a physical next week, I asked him to mention a sperm count thingy to the dr, maybe he can refer us to someone...

Just fyi (since you mentioned it), opks don't actually prove that you're o'ing. They just show the LH surge, which means you're ABOUT to O, but sometimes your body can gear up to O and then not do it. The only way to know that you o'ed is to track your temperatures. It's great that you're doing good after 10 years of the pill! I was on for 12 years, and was convinced that I'd be one of those women who didn't get their AF for a year or something. I got it 34 days after going off, and have been regular since.

We have great insurance, too, but this particular place just doesn't take insurance. I'm not sure who would ever want to go there...whatever. We'll find a different place. I was just ticked because I had been looking forward to some answers. :nope:


----------



## rosababy

Liu,

SA means sperm analysis. :winkwink: So, to answer your question, we TRIED to get a sperm analysis! I think we'll wait until a year has passed (so, April or May) until we go again for a SA. It took me a while to get the lingo down, too. I'm pretty sure there's a cheat sheet on the home page of ttc lingo. That might help! I'm a total worrywart, too. There are lots of lovely ladies who know way more about Maca than me, but I have to say that after 1.5 weeks of taking it, I've got some GREAT ewcm so far! And it's come about 5 days earlier than normal, which is excellent!

Arianne, I'm sorry AF got you. :hugs: You sound like you have a pma, though! So that's good. Temping helps me a lot, too. However, sometimes it would make me overly nervous in the 2ww...I would wake up in a panic that my temp would be way lower. Last cycle, I didn't temp after I o'ed, and was 3 days late. :wacko: I'll probably temp all the way through this time. I was no less upset when AF came. :nope: And yes, we could try another doc, but it took us a while to get this appointment, and we had to time it just right, so it wasn't too close to my fertile time, and he didn't have to take time off of work. Whatever. :shrug:


----------



## arianne

Hey kcali, what Rosa says is true.. so it will be good if you start charting for that reason as well O:) also a blood test at CD21-22 confirms if you have ovulated that cycle... my doctor made me do 3 in a row, just to make sure I ovulate every cycle...


----------



## kcali

Thanks rosa for the FYI - I am having 3-4 days of +OPK's and I was thinking that's weird... I read that it could take the body some time to O after the pill, so maybe that's the problem. I'll track my temps next month and see what's up!


----------



## piccolo

arianne said:


> Girlies, as you see on my chart, af came today! I find charting quite helpful as i knew it was coming because my temps starting to drop at 10dpo. Today it dropped to coverline, so I was sure it will show up today, and it did! This is amazing. I will no longer suffer the 2ww and wonder 'if'... and usually is the last week before af comes where im more impatient.
> Now im 100% sure Im not pg and can safely do things I would not otherwise do. I havent taken even a sip of alcohol since I starting ttc!! Because I always thought 'what if I'm actually pg'... I can't rely on my light periods... But now my temps confirm it! This makes this journey soo much easier, and I'm very happy about it.
> 
> This month I'm going to try the pineapple core thing from 1dpo to 10 dpo... Im still scared to take BA, so I'll start with pineapple O:)
> 
> Kisses to all the newbies!!:kiss:

Arianne looks like we're in sync - I started spotting today. I think I am okay this month. Trying to stay positive and appreciate what I do have. While I have lots of friends who are pregnant or have new babies, I also have lots my age who are still single, and who knows if they will ever have a family at all? At least I have my partner and all we have to do now is wait for our turn, however it comes about.
Arianne I'm glad that temping is making it less stressful for you! But FYI to others - my temps often stay high through my period, and I gather this is not uncommon. So while a drop might help to know that your period is coming, temps staying high are not necessarily a reason to get your hopes up. 

Welcome new buddies!


----------



## arianne

Hi piccolo, actually that is what my husband tells me to make me feel better.... all my best friends are not even married... 
I actually feel very lucky to have him, we have been together since 2003 and we are still very much in love... and I never lasted for more than 4 months in a relationship, so he was definitely the one for me... I am so happy and blessed to be her wife, and we do have a beautiful life... I guess you can't have it all!
I am starting to change my perspective of having my kids before the age of 35... to 40... that gives me more time:haha:


----------



## rosababy

kcali said:


> Thanks rosa for the FYI - I am having 3-4 days of +OPK's and I was thinking that's weird... I read that it could take the body some time to O after the pill, so maybe that's the problem. I'll track my temps next month and see what's up!

Maybe it's the opks. What brand are you using? I used the cheapest I could find for my first cycle, and didn't have much luck. Now, I use First Response, which are more expensive, but a lot more reliable.


----------



## sarah10380

i'm on cd14 and still have not had a positive opk. Yesterday and today my cm has picked up, but i still haven't had the ewcm. do you ladies have increased cm prior to the ewcm?


----------



## rosababy

Sarah, typically cm works its way up to ewcm. Yes, I have just wet (where I can't actually see any, but I have some wet stains on my panties, sorry tmi!), then creamy (again, stains but white/yellowish and maybe a little cm in me, not that I check internally, but just in the opening) and then ewcm. Don't lose heart, though, I typically O on CD 17, and have O'ed as late as CD 19 and 21 before. I'm CD 11, and day 2 of ewcm, which is by FAR the earliest I've ever had it. Some cycles, I only have a little ewcm, or none at all. Is this your first month of tracking cm?


----------



## sarah10380

Rosababy..
I've never really kept track of cm, but I've always been aware of it being there (never checked it internally). This month however, I guess i'm trying to track it better since my cycle was so long last month (36 days) and I'm sure I completely missed when I ovulated, because I was so focused on my opk's. I get paranoid that I'm not even ovulating...right now I'm having the white/yellowish cm, hoping I will have the ewcm soon :)


----------



## rosababy

That's great. Temping would really help you, then. You should consider starting now, even though you're in the middle of your cycle. Some people like to wait until the first day of their cycle, but in my opinion the more data, the better. What cycle day are you on now?

I've never checked internally either (kind of grosses me out), but I do check right at the opening (without being too tmi here). Sometimes I don't see any on the tp or panties, but can see it in the very opening of the vajay jay. :winkwink: If I hadn't checked like that last cycle, I would have assumed I had none.


----------



## kcali

Went out last night and got a basel thermometer. Started charting this am :)


----------



## rosababy

Kcali, good! Did you find fertilityFriend.com? It's so helpful. They even send you a "lesson" via email for 2 weeks or something, so you can learn all about it. You can even set up a link in your signature so we can all look at your chart, too! (If you want)


----------



## finallyready

Hi Ladies! Welcome new buddies :hugs:

So I am finished my course! :happydance: Wrote a 3hr exam last night! So I am VERY happy to be done with that. I'm not sure how long my cycles are since only properly getting AF beg of Jan, but as you can see on my chart I am CD 27 so that means AF should arrive any day now. I haven't bothered Testing again since getting my BFN at 11DPO. I even gave my DH all of my tests to hide on me. :haha:

So I am not going to bother wasting a test unless I am a week late. I have been having some strange symptoms though, but I wonder if they are because AF is near? I am really trying to be in tune with my body so I know what to expect on my next cycle. The waiting is driving my crazy :wacko:

ROSA sorry the SA was a bust. Did you still pay the guy? that seems like a waste. 

RE: Temping...I feel like I want to temp too, but hubby hates the beep it makes when it is done. Does anyone know if there is a thermometer that doesn't beep? That way I could do it without him knowing :winkwink:


----------



## arianne

Finallyready congrats for your course, it must feel good to be done with that!
My hubby is starting to hate my beeping thermometer too! And yesterday he asked me why im doing it now if af just showed up. When I told him I have to do this forever till I get a bfp he didnt seem happy about it! Oh well! The good thing is that he usually gets up before me so I guess he wont be bothered by it too much. I find the weekends to be the hardest, because since I have to test at the same time than weekdays (8am), is too early for him to be woken up by 2 beeps (my alarm and my thermometer) so I wish I could turn off the beeping too!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I was hoping I could join your group. I am 33yrs young and DH is 32. I had a tubal reversal in October got a bfp christmas and MC not too long after. I have yet to have af since MC, no bfp :shrug: I did not want to get into the temping as I did not think I was cut out for that much devotion...Well I have ordered my thermometer yesterday and waiting for it to be delivered..lol I want to get in tune with my body as best I can. 

I sure hope you ladies will except me and sending babydust to all you lovely young ladies:dust:

And I just noticed this is for ttc#1...it is not #1 for me...Sorry I should have read carefully before I posted :( Good luck! :)


----------



## sarah10380

Rosababy: So it's been a few days, are you still having the ewcm? If so, i think i might need to get on that maca! I'm still waiting for my ewcm and i'm on CD 16. My OPK is still negative, but the line has gradually gotten darker, so hopefully my O is right around the corner. 

I have been having some mild cramping and back pain..sort of like PMS, but not as strong and my AF is at least 2 weeks away. Has anyone else had this prior to or around ovulation? I've read that some people feel cramping when they ovulate, but that it only lasts a few minutes. Maybe it's just gas :wacko: I think maybe i'm paranoid that theres something wrong with me. 

I think i'm going to start temping next month. How much to BBT thermometers cost? Do you just get them from a drug store?


----------



## rosababy

Finally, I think my dh just paid the copay, but insurance covered the rest. What a hack. Oh well. I keep telling myself maybe those :spermy: were meant for me this cycle! Who knows. Congrats on finishing your course! That must feel so great! I don't know of a thermometer that doesn't beep. Google it! It bugs me too, so I can only imagine how much my dh hates it. :shrug:

Super, welcome! So you have a little one already? That's okay you can still join us! 

Sarah, I had the most beautiful ewcm today. :haha: I definitely think it was the Maca, because I never have this much cm. But it made me realize that what I had 4 days ago was probably not ewcm, but sticky. It was thick, dry, stretchy, but not a lot. Today was much thinner, very watery, LOADS of it, and very stretchy. In my opinion, peak cm day. And yet, still no +opk. wtf? Oh well, maybe it's coming tomorrow, then. We'll see! My line tends to fade in, too, so I'll have some heads up. It was VERY faint today, so I still have a ways to go. And I've definitely heard of ovulation cramps, they're a great sign that you're o'ing! However, I've read that it can happen before, after or during O, so that doesn't really help us. :wacko:

I honestly don't know how much a digi thermometer is. We've always had one for fevers and such, so I just use that. And yes, you can get it at a drug store or Target/Walmart.


----------



## nativetexan

Sarah: I have "cramps" every month when I ovulate. I don't really like to call them cramps though. It's more of a little ping or twinge around my ovary. It doesn't last long either...just a few seconds here and there for about half a day. I also get a little emotional. Not as bad as PMS though.

I don't temp either, but I'm thinking of starting if things don't work out in this cycle. I will need lots of pointers from you wonderful ladies!


----------



## piccolo

Yesterday was day 1 of cycle #9 and I was really feeling in need of some encouragement so I posted a thread over in the pregnancy first trimester forum, asking for stories of those who conceived naturally after 9+ months of trying. Lots of great responses if anyone else is in need of some inspiration and positive energy. So often the bfp forums are either people posting that they conceived in a month or two or else bfps after clomid, iui, ivf. this was a good reminder that just because it's taking a while doesn't necessarily mean we'll need fertility treatments.


----------



## rosababy

Oh piccolo, I'm sorry. If it helps, this is my 9th cycle, too, and I'm still hopeful. Average time frame is 9 cycles for normal women. Good to know that the pregnancy forums are helpful...I"ll check it out. Hang in there, girl. It'll happen. :hugs:


----------



## piccolo

I'm actually feeling okay this month. It wasn't even that I was down so much as that I couldn't concentrate on anything else! But I'm feeling positive and ready to move on to next month. 
But thanks for the hugs, they're nice anyway!


----------



## rosababy

I totally understand, piccolo. There are times when I can't think of anything but ttc and why in the world can't we conceive. My friend (who is 10 weeks pregnant...of course!) told me that something that helped her was to choose a month in the future, and don't worry about it until then. She wasn't going to freak out or be concerned before March, so every time she got AF (she tried for about 8 months), she was okay with it. My freak out month is May. :winkwink: And by "freak out", I mean I will go in for fertility testing, since it will have been a year. However, my dh and I decided that if we're not pregnant by April, we'll go to Spain for vacay! Try to find something like that where you can look forward to, or put your mind at ease until a time in the future. As for now, enjoy life! Have a drink. :wine: Be thankful for what yo do have, and remember that 9 months is average, meaning some totally normal couples take longer than that. :flower:


----------



## finallyready

Picolo - Sorry :witch: got you! 

Ugh - so I decided to take a test and :bfn: :cry: No AF in site! I was so sure that I might see that lovely second line, but why should I be so lucky. All I know is that AF BETTER come soon because I really really don't think I can go through another 5 months of NOTHING! It's too draining playing the what if or might I be? game. At least ladies your AF's are regular...that is a good sign...apparently I am not so lucky. 

Sorry for the rant...just feeling a bit down. Was so sure I would either get AF or BFP and now that I don't have either, I feel like I'm right back to where I started.


----------



## arianne

*Rosa* my freak out month is may too!! we could freak out together:haha:
Also planning a trip so I can relax! but a girls trip this time, my hubby is done with traveling... last year we went to soo many places thinking that it would be our 'last year'... so naive!!

*piccolo* thanks for the thread you started... I was reading some of the histories... however I was hoping to see more bfps after around 9 months:cry: it seems that if it doesnt happen before 6 months it happens after 1.5 years!:cry:

This month I am trying the raspberry leaf tea.... but only till ovulation, as there is a lot of debate whether it is ok to take it in early pregnancy or not... so just want to play it safe...

Also, will do the pinneaple core.... will let you know how it goes...

my next thing to try on the list is vitex (agnus cactus)... after that... I just dont know what else is to try:shrug:


----------



## arianne

finallyready! which cd are you on?? your af will come soon, dont worry! sometimes it is delayed a bit... I also worry about my periods... they come regularly, but they are extremely light, and last for a day only... I have been worried about it since I was 28, always going to docs to get checked... I just cant believe this is normal!!!:nope: specially now, that it's taking me a long time to conceive, I have the feeling that this has to do with it... I am mad at the doctors! they keep ignoring it! agrr!


----------



## rosababy

arianne, my dh and I also went everywhere last year as our "last time"! HA! Oh well. Finally, are you sure you're 17 dpo? I can't remember if you're charting...maybe you just o'ed late?


----------



## finallyready

I'm not charting...I have no idea where I am. LOL! I thought I had a positive OPK and posted those pics a while back....but I had hardly any CM - that was on a Monday....then the following Sat when DH and I :sex: I had a TON of CM so I am now wondering if I OV'd then? I didn't bother taking a OPK test at that time. I guess it is possible I did OV later than I thought, but honestly since my cycles aren't regular I wonder if I even ovulated at all. 

I wish I could remember how long my cycles were before BCP....Oh well...I'll keep taking my fertilaid and hope for the best. (I had stopped taking it this week in case I was preg cause I also heard that raspberry leaf isn't good after OV)

Arianne - Fertilaid has both Raspberry Leaf and Angus Cactus (vitex) in it. You should go online and look at the ingredients?


----------



## nativetexan

Happy Friday ladies!

Finally: sorry about your BFN. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get one or the other soon. :)

I see a couple of you mentioned the raspberry leaf tea....do you have much info? a coworker of mine reccommended i drink it. she's some sort of master herbologist or something.


----------



## rosababy

Finally, you may want to start charting (if you don't get a bfp this cycle, that is!). I've found that it helps me a lot...feeling safe knowing we bd'ed when we were supposed to and didn't miss the window, etc.

afm, +opk this morning! We almost bd'ed last night, because it was an "almost" positive, but we had bd'ed the night before (with excellent ewcm!) and we were both so tired. So now, the :spermy: have had a night to rest and should be bursting at the seams! :haha: My question is my ewcm was at peak 2 days ago...and yet I'm just NOW getting a +opk. wtf? We bd'ed when I had the most ewcm, so at least we covered our bases, but it's still weird. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## arianne

To me all the time, that is why I dont rely on ewcm alone...


----------



## arianne

Native, raspberry leaf tea is supposed to tone your uterus and make it strong for the embryo to implant... 
In the box it says it is a uterine tonic for use during pregnancy in preparation for childbirth, also for difficult and painful menstruation


----------



## rosababy

So raspberry tea...does it taste good? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## finallyready

I am drinking Tea from Fertilaid called Fertil tea - it has raspberry leaf tea in it among other things to promote fertility. It has peppermint in it and tastes delish! (I wish I could say it is working for me, but clearly it is not) LOL although I've only been drinking it for a month. At this point, I'd drink a cup of MUD if somebody told me it would get me pregnant.


----------



## Aisak

Hahaha, finallyready, i'd be in line to drink the mud too if it was going to mean a bean!

i did the raspberry tea for 2 or 3 months (i never drank it after O - i was too worried about the conflicting opinions). It doesn't taste awful but it doesn't taste great...i'd often plunk in a green tea or peppermint tea bag in with it.

My DH calls it my uterus tea, haha.


----------



## mrsmax

I had been following the ttc since July thread, but it seems it has morphed into this one. PLease can I join in? This is my 9th cycle ttc - just got BFN this morning so feeling a bit glum. 

Had first dr appointment on Friday though, so hubby is getting his SA next week and I have to go and do bloods - I'm 34 so want to check nothing is wrong.

I love this site and it has taught me loads.

I started charting this month and using preseed. We both take multi-vitamins and last month took EP for first half of cycle. The raspberry tea sounds interesting though.

So many friends are announcing pregnancies, this site is great for support (although I haev been rubbish at posting and better at just reading)

Baby dust to you all - let's hope we get some more BFPs before Easter :)


----------



## rosababy

finallyready said:


> I am drinking Tea from Fertilaid called Fertil tea - it has raspberry leaf tea in it among other things to promote fertility. It has peppermint in it and tastes delish! (I wish I could say it is working for me, but clearly it is not) LOL although I've only been drinking it for a month. At this point, I'd drink a cup of MUD if somebody told me it would get me pregnant.

Did you order it online? How is it supposed to help fertility. And you know what, I'd drink mud, too! :rofl: 

MrsMax, Welcome!! :hi: I'm also in my 9th cycle. I'm so sorry to hear about AF getting you today. :hugs: It's good that you have a dr appointment and a SA. We TRIED to get a SA last week, but the doc felt around, looked around and said you look healthy, keep trying. VERY frustrating. Didn't even get to do it in a cup. :nope: Whatever. If we're still not preggo in a few cycles, we'll try a different doctor. This site is definitely helpful and I love it! Are you keeping your chart on Fertility Friend online? If you'd like, you can post a link to your chart in your signature so we can look at it! Sometimes, it's fun to see other people's charts. 

As for me, I ovulated yesterday!! I had a +opk, O cramps in the evening and sure enough, a temp spike this morning. Very exciting! I'll be happier with a 98 temp in the next few days, so I can be totally sure, but it was .4 higher than yesterdays, so I'll take it. :winkwink:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## arianne

Rosa, the raspberry tea is supposed to help fertility because it is supposed to help the implantation process: it makes the lining stronger for the embryo to attach...
This is the one I got:
https://well.ca/products/traditional-medicinals-organic_7892.html

I bought it at zellers... which I think is like target in the US? I couldn't find it anywhere else! so I couldn't believe I found it at this cheap store... and is organic!


----------



## Aisak

i have this brand too. i bought it at Shoppers, but i've also seen it at Save On Foods and Superstore...


----------



## rosababy

Interesting, thanks ladies! If I'm not lucky this cycle (I seem to say that every cycle :blush:), I'll give it a shot!


----------



## arianne

Aisak! Nice to see you in here girlie! Didnt know you have a journal! I'll stalk it! :)

Rosa are you in the 2ww? Good luck!!! Hope this is your month!


----------



## rosababy

I AM in the 2ww! I think I'm 2 dpo, but now that I entered today's temp (which was .1 lower, but I'm not sweating it), FF says I o'ed on cd14. Whatever. It's dotted lines, so I'm fine with it. Either way, we had great :spermy: waiting in there. :blush:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Rosababy - fingers crossed this is your month. It is so frustrating isn't it?! I am charting on fertility friend, I just need to work out how to post a link to it!! I haven't got AF yet, I've just been getting the cramps I get every month. Af due tomorrow - but I'm pretty much out this month. 

Still, it does really help to get the ball rolling at the doctors. Sorry your appointment didnt go well - can you change your doctor? I am 34 so I used my age as a reason to speed things up - I also said we had been trying for 10 months - so slight stretch of the truth! Def think about getting a new dr and trying again - it's your health after all. 






rosababy said:


> finallyready said:
> 
> 
> I am drinking Tea from Fertilaid called Fertil tea - it has raspberry leaf tea in it among other things to promote fertility. It has peppermint in it and tastes delish! (I wish I could say it is working for me, but clearly it is not) LOL although I've only been drinking it for a month. At this point, I'd drink a cup of MUD if somebody told me it would get me pregnant.
> 
> Did you order it online? How is it supposed to help fertility. And you know what, I'd drink mud, too! :rofl:
> 
> MrsMax, Welcome!! :hi: I'm also in my 9th cycle. I'm so sorry to hear about AF getting you today. :hugs: It's good that you have a dr appointment and a SA. We TRIED to get a SA last week, but the doc felt around, looked around and said you look healthy, keep trying. VERY frustrating. Didn't even get to do it in a cup. :nope: Whatever. If we're still not preggo in a few cycles, we'll try a different doctor. This site is definitely helpful and I love it! Are you keeping your chart on Fertility Friend online? If you'd like, you can post a link to your chart in your signature so we can look at it! Sometimes, it's fun to see other people's charts.
> 
> As for me, I ovulated yesterday!! I had a +opk, O cramps in the evening and sure enough, a temp spike this morning. Very exciting! I'll be happier with a 98 temp in the next few days, so I can be totally sure, but it was .4 higher than yesterdays, so I'll take it. :winkwink:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...


----------



## rosababy

Thanks! My dh and I are 31, and dh told doc that we had been trying for 11 months (really only 9). I'm honestly not sure why he didn't have him do it in a cup. :shrug: Something about not doing it in this office, go down the hall and make an appointment, but when dh called, they don't accept insurance. Funny thing is I was standing next to dh when he called the place to make the SA appointment, assuming it mean do it in a cup. Very frustrating and a waste of time. I was hoping for some answers. The doc checked out all of the physical things that may cause sperm problems, but dh didn't have any. He also said that if it is low motility or low count than our only option is iui or ivf. WTF?! I don't believe THAT for a minute. What about medicine?! 

Whatever. I'm so done with that. Hopefully, it'll happen naturally in the next few months. I'm trying not to have high hopes for this cycle, but I can't help it! :blush: I'm hopeful!


----------



## arianne

rosababy said:


> I AM in the 2ww! I think I'm 2 dpo, but now that I entered today's temp (which was .1 lower, but I'm not sweating it), FF says I o'ed on cd14. Whatever. It's dotted lines, so I'm fine with it. Either way, we had great :spermy: waiting in there. :blush:

Yeah it seems that you covered all the days:happydance:
0.1 is nothing... How long is your lutheal phase?
Good luck!!!:flower:


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all! Happy Monday and welcome to the new ladies. :)

Hope you all are having a great day. It's a little blah on my end. It's raining and cold outside, I wore two different colored shoes to work (same style), and I left my wallet at home! sigh. 

rosababy...I too am feeling hopeful for this cycle, even though I try not to get my hopes up. I had a positive opk yesterday and everything feels like it's working right. That should equal a baby, right? lol


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> I AM in the 2ww! I think I'm 2 dpo, but now that I entered today's temp (which was .1 lower, but I'm not sweating it), FF says I o'ed on cd14. Whatever. It's dotted lines, so I'm fine with it. Either way, we had great :spermy: waiting in there. :blush:
> 
> Yeah it seems that you covered all the days:happydance:
> 0.1 is nothing... How long is your lutheal phase?
> Good luck!!!:flower:Click to expand...

You're right 0.1 is nothing. I wasn't too worried about it. Up to 97.7 this morning. Woot! I'll be happier when it's in the 98s, but FF officially moved my O date to the 4th, which is exactly when I thought I o'ed. Makes me 3 dpo. Yippee for the 2ww!! My luteal phase is NOT the same every cycle, which from what I've read, is supposed to be the same every time. Interesting. Sometimes it's 12, but last cycle it was 16, which was totally annoying. A few times it's been 15. Whatever. So to answer your question, I am not sure how long my luteal phase is. :shrug: 

Native, sorry you're feeling so blah. I chuckled a little at the different shoe thing. I have two pairs of shoes, brown and black, but it's the same style and everything. I'm so dead to the world in the morning that I'm always worried I'm going to grab one brown one and one black one! You're right...that SHOULD equal a baby. :shrug: It's such a mystery. I'm in the same boat. Very frustrating!

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## piccolo

Hi All, signing off BnB for a while - just need to try and make my brain focus on something else! I'm sure I'll be back... Good luck to you all in the meantime.


----------



## candycaine78

Im 32 and ttc my first aafter cerazette could do with help on abreviatons people Use all i know is ttc . This is my first month ttc i feel excited scared and nervous would b nice to sjare this sppecial time with others feelinf the same xx


----------



## k7498632

Hi candycaine78 :)

Cant help on the abreviations as im very new to this but i can agree with you on feeling a little scared.

Im 28 and ttc my 2nd child. I have a gorgous little girl of 2 but cant realy remember what it was like last time! :)

I think im about 8dpo but am frightened to test just incase it neg


----------



## candycaine78

Hi wots 8dpo mean. Glad someone else deels the same and this is only my first month x


----------



## nativetexan

Hi Candy..welcome! The abbreviations are tough...here's a link to a thread that breaks them all down. I have to check this once in a while. :) 8dop is 8 days past ovulation.

rosababy...that is exactly what I did! One black and one brown. So now I'm just wearing my sneakers at work and having a laugh about it. :D


----------



## rosababy

Piccolo, we'll miss you. Good luck. :hugs:

Candy and K, welcome! There should be a thread at the beginning of the "trying to conceive" page with abbreviations. Here are a few common ones:

ttc = trying to conceive
o = ovulate (may see o'ed, o'ing, etc)
bd = baby dance :sex: 
dpo = days past ovulation
cd = cycle day
2ww = 2 week wait (the time between ovulation and period)
AF = aunt flo, period
bbt or temp = basal body temperature
opk = ovulation predictor kit (ovulation sticks)
poas = pee on a stick! :haha: 
paosa = pee on a stick addict :rofl:
dh = dear husband
oh = other half
SA = sperm analysis
FX= fingers crossed

hmmm...what have I forgotten, ladies?


----------



## k7498632

Thanks Rosababy so hopeful for you this cycle. :) x

Thats realy helpful as ive been watching this site for a while without joining and was v confused.

Candy im on my first ttc this month after finding out that my cycle is now 35 days, 28 before my first baby and was feeling realy down about it.

Feel abit weird writing things down on here instead of constantly rolling it round in my head ALL day.

What does prople think about testing before day 14? Ive heard that you can get a posative by day 10 but not sure if i would just be setting myself up for disapointment??


----------



## rosababy

K, re: testing before day 14. Everyone has a different length of luteal phases (the time between O and AF), so I think it depends. I have learned my lesson not to test before AF is due, and try REALLY hard not to test before 14 days. However, last cycle, my luteal phase was 16 days. It's supposed to be the same each cycle, but for some reason, mine is not. :shrug:

The test will be more accurate the longer you wait, so it depends on how much you despise seeing the bfn (big fat negative). Some women poas every day after day 10, some wait until 14...


----------



## k7498632

God its soooo hard.

Gave up this morning and have just done one!!!

As you said BFN!! :dohh:

Think ill give it till sun now and just test at the end to double check before moving on to next month!!!! :sad2:

thanks hun xxx


----------



## sarah10380

Yes it is hard to wait and test. I think I just ovulated yesterday and I'm ready to test already. :)

Question...I had major EWCM on Monday, it was the most I've ever noticed, or maybe i just haven't been paying close enough attention. So, if I had the ewcm on Monday does that mean I ovulated that day or the day after? I'm not using the opk's anymore so I just have to rely on the cm. I'm on CD 23 and my cycle last month was 35 days...

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## rosababy

Sarah, every woman is different, but I usually ovulate a couple of days AFTER my most ewcm. I always think this is odd, but it's confirmed by opks and temping, so who knows. :wacko: But everyone is different. :shrug:


----------



## finallyready

How are you ladies doing? Still no :witch: for me..... 

Hopefully she comes soon....this sucks :( I just want to be regular so I can TTC properly.


----------



## pickle13

hi i'm new to all this. after 13 cycles of ttc it finally occurred to me that there was probably a place on line that i could talk about the frustration, and struggle. I should be O any day now. we have a a couple of issues to overcome, after 6 cycles of ttc we found out i wasn't ovulating, so i went on clomid, then we had my husband tested cause he was having trouble ejaculating (humm no abbr. for that one). he had great sperm but low testosterone, so he is on clomid too. in nov i had a MC, we have handled it very differently, and that has been a huge stress, it was so early on he has forgotten about it while i glare at all pregnant people. so we BD every chance we get but he still rarely ejaculated, it seems to be a combination of stress and traumatic brain injury, any advise, my lady parts can only take so much activity.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Excuse my explictness (well, the title could have been way more explicit, right?!) :blush: But I am on here, after having been gone for a wee bit, just to rant momentarily - then I'm going to watch Modern Family because I need a good ol' laugh.

Status update? Cycle 18, CD 26 and 0 DPO. Yes, ladies; I said it. ZERO. My left ovary finally kicks in after three months of disuse (it had just been the right one) and it doesn't even ovulate?! Really!? I had EWCM days ago, but never got a positive OPK - I temped for 10 freaking days - and my temps are even lower than they normally are!

HELLO? 

Really body? Is this some version of a joke?
Good Lord. :dohh:

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## pickle13

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html is where all the abbreviations are.


----------



## arianne

*Finallyready* hang in there girl! I know it sucks... but be a bit patient.... just keep eating healthy, take your vitamins and you will see... you are the one that takes fertilaid right? keep taking it... it will soon adjust your body:hugs:

*Soleil!! *Nice to see you in here!!! That sucks! mmm is this the first time it happens to you? I mean, do you always get a + opk? how do you know your left one hasnt been o the last 3 months?... and this month no left or right O!?:cry:
are you on clomid or any type of O medicine? Maybe you should look into some? 

*Welcome pickle13!* you are in the right place, as you can see, all of us are frustated with ttc... and all have the same wish... do you or your hubby take any supplements? maybe it will be good to give him some maca, it enhances the libido and may help with what you are saying...:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Pickle, welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your issues and dh's issues. I really hope clomid works for you both. I've never heard of men taking clomid! Cool! Magic pill! :haha:

Soleil, how frustrating!! (Modern Family is my fav show!!) Where is your chart? Can you put it on FF so we can see it? Hmmm...cd26 is pretty late...when do you usually O? What is the latest you've o'ed? Sometimes, we have bum cycles, and we don't O at all. :wacko: Totally normal, but no less frustrating.

Arianne, :hi: how are YOU?

Afm, 6 dpo, and my temp went up to 98 today! This is my normal post-o temps, so I'm glad it took the leap up there. Trying to prepare myself for AF next week, though, so I won't be too disappointed.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Rosababy - I meant to say that I poas for 10 days, not temped (so no FF chart). I've been temping on and off randomly just to see if I have post-O temps and still nothing. But to Arianne, yes, I always get a +OPK. ALWAAAAAAAAAAAAYS (did you get my attempt at a waaaaa in there?) :brat:

I also always know which side I O from, or at least I think I do (smile) because I get these sensations on a particular side early early in the month (best way to describe it is it feels like my ovary is "working"), and then a few days before I get post-O temps I get a different kind of feeling on a particular side. Those sensations have only come from the right side the past few cycles.

I usually O around day 19-20 (when my ovaries were alternating) and then the three months where I just Oed from the right one it was consistently CD 17. I was actually getting excited thinking I was getting normal. And then here comes this cycle. Such is life. Now I just have no freaking clue when AF is gonna come. Great. [I'll do clomid after the semester ends BTW]

rosababy - I'm in good company with Mod. Fam then! :kiss: (although last night's show was okay). Have you had a cycle where you didn't ovulate before? Did you period still come when it should have? This is all so strange... :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

Yes, you still get your period when you don't O. Totally sucky, I know. It's not usually as heavy, I think, but you still get it. I think there was maybe a cycle or two where I did not ovulate, but I think it was maybe more of a situation where I did not produce a developed egg. I have had biphasic cycles, but not like textbook charts. Feel free to go to my chart and look at them, and you can see what I mean. Biphasic, but not like oh my gosh, she's definitely o'ing. :shrug: This is the first cycle where I feel like I actually have a shot. Have you thought about Maca? (shout out to Arianne!) It's supposed to balance your hormones and make things work "like they're supposed to." It made me O a day earlier than normal, and (unlike Clomid), I had tons of ewcm. I used to O late, too. In fact, I o'ed as late as CD21, and this cycle, I o'ed on CD16. 

Modern is our new fav show. Last night with Cam and Mitchell cracked me up! :haha: But I agree, not as funny as they usually are.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Ok [sigh], guess I have no choice but to ride this wave of egglessness out. :wacko:

I looked at your current chart rosababy and I think it shows pretty clearly that you are biphasic - definitely got post-O temps! :happydance: Your normal body temp. is quite a bit lower than mine. I'm usually 97.5-97.7, I've been pretty arctic this cycle though. :cold:

And I'm currently popping one maca a day (for about two and half, maybe three weeks). The brand I have suggests that you do three, but I started low. Maybe I'll up the ante and start taking two. :juggle:

(Oh yeah, and Cam coming out of the elevator and saying that he had been "validated" after the hug did make me laugh; you're right, there were some good spots). 

CD 10 for you! I'm sending baby vibes your way and will shower you with just enough baby dust so that you won't drown in it! :)

:dust:


----------



## finallyready

Thanks for the pep talk *Arianne* - I seriously was thinking about drinking coffee again and alcohol and quitting my fertilaid and just screwing it. Obviously it is not my time to have a baby right now :( It just sucks. 

*Soliel Breeze* - ugh super frustrating....I do know how you feel. I obviously didn't OV this cycle either. I hope AF still comes for you soon so you can just forget about this cycle and get back at it. FX for you. 

*Rosa*- GOOD LUCK DARLING! This is gonna be your cycle!!! :)


----------



## rosababy

LOL! I'd LOVE to drown in :dust:!! Thanks! It's funny...if you look back at my previous cycles, my normal body temp was the same as you. It's been lower for two, MAYBE three cycles now. Before, anything in the 96s would have been because I got up super early to travel or something. Now, I get them all the time. :shrug: I guess that's why they say look at the pattern rather than the numbers. 

How many mg of Maca is that, then? All brands are different...I"m up to 1500 mg a day now, and I think that's the highest I'll go. Arianne, thoughts on how many mg a day? I did 500 mg for a week, then 1000 mg for about 10 days, and just now went up again. I got tummy aches at night every time I went up a dosage, but after a few days, I'm fine again.


----------



## finallyready

*Hopefulmama* How did your dr's appt go on Monday???? How is your little bean doing???


----------



## rosababy

Finally, I just saw that you are 24 dpo?!?! You must be going mad! I'm assuming you did a test...? Hang in there.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

finallyready said:


> *Hopefulmama* How did your dr's appt go on Monday???? How is your little bean doing???

It didn't go good. :cry: You know what makes it even worse is that I feel fine, no bleeding, no anything just had a bad scan. Went at 6w6d and doc couldn't see a fetal pole, 7w2d (Monday) and still couldn't see it, but sac has gotten bigger. It appears to be another blighted ovum. Life is so cruel sometimes. I will go to an imaging center on Monday 8w2d to confirm and then I assume I will have a D&C next week. We have no problem getting pregnant. Just can't stay pregnant. :cry: Thanks for asking though, Finally. Looks like I may be back to join you guys soon.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

hopefulmama2b....I am so sorry...If there's still hope, honey, hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Oh hopeful. That's awful. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## finallyready

Oh *Hopefu*l, I am sorry to hear that! I am thinking of you guys. There is still a chance though, that they might pick it up on the next scan. I will pray the outcome will be a good one. We are all thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## finallyready

rosababy said:


> Finally, I just saw that you are 24 dpo?!?! You must be going mad! I'm assuming you did a test...? Hang in there.

Well I'm assuming I did NOT ovulate like I thought I did, so I guess that DPO on my ticker should be removed. But yes Cycle day....36 or whatever I am is NO fun. I know this sounds bad but I am praying for :witch: to come!

Apparently, me and the :witch: are in a fight and are not speaking right now. I don't know what I did to piss her off. :shrug: I'm hoping she will forgive me and come back for a visit! I miss her! (I know I've gone mad):haha:


----------



## arianne

Oh hopefulmama! Im so sad to hear that :( I'm thinking of you and sending lots of good vibes for your little bean, lets hope for some good news on your next visit...
What is D&C?

We are all thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

hopefulmama2b you're in my thoughts! Fx for you! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hey ladies.

I was feeling down earlier until I read the latest posts (apart from the sad news from hopefulmamma).

When everyone around you is getting pregnant this site def makes you feel better and feel that your not alone :hugs:

Had my first lot of bloods taken this morning (tried on Tuesday, but AF was late so had to reschedule). Dh taking SA in next week so we shoudl start getting some results soon. Scary. 

Until then, am going to look at Maca and upping the use of pre-seed. 

Funny to see that everyone likes Modern Family - def gives me some laughs when feeling down. Does anyone watch Bill & Giuliana - following their struggle to have a baby makes me feel less alone too. 

m x


----------



## rosababy

MrsMax, what's Bill and Giulianna? Never heard of it...I agree. I feel like everyone around me is pregnant, too. I love this site, because I don't feel like I'm whining and complaining for no reason. It's really helped me through this ridiculous process.

Finally, you crack me up! :rofl: I'm sorry you and AF are not speaking. :wacko: For your sanity, I hope she comes soon, or at least gives you a bfp! Not fun waiting.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

arianne said:


> What is D&C?

Usually when your pregnancy is non-vital your body will figure it out and, like when you're on your period, your cervix will open and your uterus will start contracting to empty out all of the contents. Sometimes your body doesn't figure it out for a long time so just goes about it's merry way thinking your baby is still vital. In that case you can either wait for your body to figure it out...which can take a LONG time in some case (sometimes a month or even more) or you can get a D&C and have it done by the doctor. The "D" is for Dilation- where the doctor opens the cervix, and the "C" stands for Curettage- where he uses an instrument to scrape out the contents of the uterus. Technically I would be getting a D&E, not D&C. E-evacuation. I think a D&E is less risky because instead of scraping the lining they just stick something in there and suck out the contents. I've had 2 D&Es in the past. I believe, that there's less chance for scaring since they're not actually scraping and less chance of perforation (making a hole) in the uterus. 

It's really not as bad as it sounds...previously I just want to the hospital and was sedated (general anesthesia) next minute I woke up in recovery. No pain at all. My fear about having another one is just making sure that having three isn't too much where it's going to start causing scaring. I will talk to him about it on Monday if that's what it turns out to be. The problem with waiting for your body to do it naturally is for one it's emotionally very hard to deal (for me) with knowing that you have a non-vital pregnancy in you, you can get an infection which can cause scaring, and you never know when it's going to happen. You're nervous all of the time because it could happen in public. My first D&E was not a success so had to have a second and in between the 2 my body tried to expel the tissue and I know this is TMI, but it's a total down pour. Imaging turning on the water faucet and having it be pure blood. There's no way you can just wear a pad to deal with it. It was traumatizing and i really don't want to go through that again so if my doctor doesn't think it's too risky I will opt for the surgery. I'll have to give him the "If I was your daughter"-speech. :) 

I still have some hope, which actually scares me because we know realistically this is it. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks so much for your well wishes. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

finallyready said:


> Apparently, me and the :witch: are in a fight and are not speaking right now. I don't know what I did to piss her off. :shrug: I'm hoping she will forgive me and come back for a visit! I miss her! (I know I've gone mad)

:haha:


----------



## rosababy

Oh wow, hopeful. That sounds terrible. I'm so sorry you have had to do that already! :hugs:


----------



## nativetexan

Hopeful...so sorry to hear what you are going through. Sending warm wishes, thoughts, prayers, and hugs your way.


----------



## kcali

Hi Hopeful - so sorry to hear...:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Ok, didn't want to put a damper on the thread!! The good news is that 80% of pregnancies result in a beautiful babe and so the chances are good! 

Good luck to all of you. Looks like I'll be going to a fertility specialist after this so I will bring back to you guys whatever info I learn!


----------



## rosababy

That's okay, hopeful! Let us know what you learn! :dust:


----------



## arianne

Hopefulmama I am so sorry about all you are going thru... pls this forum is for all of us to talk about our ttc struggles... I hope we can make you feel better somehow.... we are all here if you need to chat:flower:.... hope your next appt goes better than the previous ones... and if not:nope: that you get good fertility care, it is good you have your next steps figured out:winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

Arianne! Glad to see you, I have a Maca question. I know it balances your hormones...well do your hormones go back to the way they were when you go off the Maca? I'm wondering because if I DO in fact have low progesterone (too low, I mean) and go off of hte Maca when I get my bfp, will my progesterone levels drop? I'm probably over thinking this...


----------



## arianne

Hi Rosa, sorry I missed your last post... I was just thinking about hopefulmama all this time ... 
you should take at least 1500 mg a day... I take way more bc I have the powder form (I take two teaspoons with my cereal) and my dh takes 4 of 750mg a day (3000mg)... he started with 2x750mg ...

if you have low progesterone levels and go off maca they wont drop right away but eventually will go back... it is safe to take maca during pregnancy, I know here they cant recommend it bc they dont have enough data... but in peru they take it during pg as it gives you strength... so if you are worried about it, I would keep taking it after getting a bfp, until I go see a doc and confirm everything is ok... dont take it with empty stomach though, dont increase your dosage either... but if your af comes :nope: then i would take 3 a day (1500mg) 
I see you are 7dpo Good luck!... hope everything goes well for you this month 
I am waiting to o.. I got a +opk yesterday and thought my temps will go up this morning but they didnt... so Im assuming tomorrow they will... which means i might ovulate today! I need to grab my dh as soon as he gets home!!


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, you go catch that eggy!!! :spermy: Thanks for the maca info. I am now taking 1500, and have been for almost a week. Feeling pretty good. I will ask my doc about it on the 23rd. Maybe the progesterone will stay up long enough to hold on to the bean, if that's the case.


----------



## arianne

I thought my temp was going to rise this morning but it didnt :cry: only a tiny bit but not above coverline. I got a +opk two days ago, shouldnt it be high by now?:shrug:

Rosa I looked at your chart and it looks like a triphastic one!!! :bunny:
Good luck!!! Will you test early?


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, I would keep bd'ing if I were you. Opks are all different. Some say you'll O within 12-36 hours, some say 24-48. Either way, keep bd'ing until you get that rise in temps. I'm sure it'll come. You're right, today's probably wasn't high enough to be O yesterday. Did you get the positive in the morning or evening? 

I think my chart is starting to look triphasic too!! :happydance: I'm really trying not to get my hopes up yet though. I have low progesterone (which I'm sure I've mentioned umpteen times), so I have a feeling that until I get that fixed, nothing will happen for me. :shrug: But my chart does look pretty good, so who knows?! This is the first time my chart has looked like this! I have an appointment with a new ob-gyn, and I'm about to make a LIST of things to ask and discuss, starting with progesterone. Hopefully, he can give me something to help and them BAM! I'll get pregnant! :winkwink: Here's hoping, right?


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, I just looked at your previous chart...you didn't have a huge rise then either, but FF still predicted O. Maybe that's just how your body works. :shrug: Let's see how the next few days of temping go for you, maybe you're a "slow riser." Keep bd'ing just in case.

I'll probably wait until Friday to test, which will be 14 dpo. I crumble at the sight of bfns, and I'm weepy for the rest of the day. So, I really don't want to go through that if I don't have to.


----------



## rosababy

How is everyone else doing? Soleil, Finally, Native, Crumbs, hopeful, mrsmax, k7, sarah, pickle, candy, who did I miss?


Anyone testing soon?


----------



## arianne

Buuu I wanna kill myself! Im at whistler till monday and forgot my thermometer!!!!:cry:
I want to buy one and dh is being very annoying:growlmad: I need to figure out how to escape from him to a pharmacy :(


----------



## rosababy

oh no, Arianne!! :cry: I hope you got one!!!


----------



## sarah10380

Hopeful...so sorry to hear about your news...hope everything turns out ok

Arianne...did you get your thermometer? You could always just keep bding, unless your dh is still being annoying, but then again, makeup sex is always fun :)

Rosa...what day will you test? 

As for me...
I am on cd 27 and think i ovulated on cd 23, so that would make me 4 dpo. I am only basing my estimated ovulation day on my ewcm (which i know you're not supposed to do). i didn't use opk's this month, but already have them for next month to use (my friend that just found out she's pregnant gave me her leftovers :)) I already am having AF symptoms...sore boobs, cramps, tired :(. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed though that this is the month for a bfp. So, my friend that gave me her left over opk's also gave me a fertility test that you use on cd 3. Have any of you used one of these tests before?


----------



## rosababy

Sarah, I have heard of those fertility tests but they scare me. I've also heard they may not ba accurate and freak women out. :shrug: 

I'm testing friday, which is 14 dpo. IF my temp is still high that morning I'll test. I'm traveling to see my newborn nephew that day, so it had better be a bfp or I'll be gutted! :cry:


----------



## sarah10380

Rosa...yeah, the more i read about the fertility test, the more it sort of scares me. maybe i won't even need it though. i'm so hopeful that this is my cycle...and yours too!! I'm looking forward to hear what your test says on friday. fx'd!


----------



## arianne

Hi! Yes I got one:happydance: I really wanted to keep charting as this is only my second cycle doing that and next time I go see my doc I want to have more info to show her. So it seems I am a slow riser, I dont know what that means, maybe my doc could explain it better and suggest smth for my temps to rise at once and not slowly... I feel that this might be the reason why its taking so long, as in an ideal scenario your temp should immediately rise after o... now Im only at 36.58C which is 97.9F, and previously my temps have gone to 37 C / 98.7 F so im def a slow riser!:shrug:

Sarah I remember I wanted to do that test. But couldnt find it in canada. I also heard is not really reliable, as it doesnt mean you are fertile if its + 
The only way to find out if your fsh is good and if you o is having blood work done on cd3 (fsh) and cd21 (ovulation) but if you already have the test Ill try it anyway...


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So ladies, I temped today and I was 98.2 - this is usually the temp I am 1 dpo. Woot! Woot! :happydance: We will know for sure if AF comes week after next. For an only-the-universe-knows-reason, I was super late this cycle (I still say it's because of the left ovary!). And Arianne, although I start out at 98.2, about 7 dpo I am up to 98.6. So you don't always "spike" big-time immediately after O (like rosababy noted).

finally, has AF showed her face yet? :?:
rosababy, I'm doing 2 pills (500mg) of maca a day and praying that you get some fabulous news this cycle! [-o&lt;
mrsmax - welcome! :flower: How long have you been TTC for? 
hopefulmama - I think you said you have a Doctor's visit today; I pray that it all goes well... :hugs:
Sarah - I think I should be extending a welcome to you, too, right? [Forgive me if you've posted before] :hi: I've never heard of the 3 dpo test - I'm pretty sure an egg doesn't normally implant before 3 dpo, though!

Hope, ladies, hope. I know we keep saying that we don't want to get our hopes up for various reasons, but we HAVE TO HOPE! Just have no expectations. When you don't secretly expect - you will be surprised! (Very hard to do, I know!).

Happy V-day, my friends! :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

Yay for high temps, Soleil and Arianne! Arianne, I see that FF tentatively suggested an O day for you. Do you know why they can't totally confirm it (why the dotted lines)? Just curious.

My temp was the same at 97.9 today, which is still quite a bit higher than my coverline, but not as high as I would have liked it. I was expecting a leap again today, thinking that yesterday might have been an implantation dip. Guess not. :shrug: Now it's just a waiting game for Friday. Tick tock. You never know what temps can do, so I'm not out yet. However, I'm starting to lose my hope a little...trying to set myself up for the bfn that will be on Friday. I get hopeful, but deep down, I honestly can't imagine seeing that bfp for some reason. :shrug: It will be such a huge, unexpected shock. I honestly do not ever expect to see a bfp when I test. (not like I don't think I'll ever get pregnant) but I just can't imagine it. Does anyone else feel like this?

Happy Valentines Day to my lovely ttc friends! :flower:


----------



## fides

Just popping in to say,

Happy Saint Valentine's Day!


----------



## arianne

Rosa, is because my temps are still too low for ff to confirm o... I am not sure if last cycle the lines where dotted till the temps went higher. I want to ask my doc this slow rising thing next time I go see her. I will let you know what she says

Soleil what Sarah mentioned is a test on cd3 not 3dpo. It is to check your fsh (follicle stimulating hormone) The smaller the number the better, my doc told me that she likes to see this below 10. If its high it means that you have low ovarian reserve or poor quality eggs, as the body needs to try harder. They compare it to a car gas pedal:

Think of it like stepping on the gas pedal in the car to get going. The FSH is the gas, and the pituitary gland releases FSH to get a follicle "going" at the beginning of every menstrual cycle. If there are less follicles left (and perhaps lower quality follicles) the amount of "gas" has to be increased to get a follicle developing.

This test says that can measure fsh but having blood work is more reliable and accurate. I guess its like the opks, the best way to make sure you ovulate is to have a blood test on cd21-22


----------



## finallyready

Happy Valentines Day Ladies.....Nothing to report for me! Just waiting in limbo like usual :( I'm not too upset...I am going on vcay in 4 weeks; then after that I am due for my annual check up. I'll see what the doc says and after that I might consider seeing a chinese medicine doctor.


----------



## rosababy

Finally, I can not believe you're still in limbo. :wacko: I'm so sorry! Where are you going for vacay? I hope the doc will be able to help you. Are your cycles always this long?

My dh gave me a new thermometer for Vday! :rofl: Isn't that the funniest gift ever?! How romantic...:haha: It's the cool one that lights up and saves my temp. I think he is just getting sick of me turning on the light so early to see the thermometer. :blush: However, this new one beeps every 4 seconds for like 45 seconds or something. We were dying laughing!! I'll probably start using it next cycle, though, because I just did a test, and took my temp with both, back to back, and the new one was 0.6 higher!! Yikes!


----------



## kcali

AF came and went last week... So this is a new month and we are trying again (#7)! Hopefully this will be the month :happydance:. I will try not to get all crazy about it, I am temping for the first time, we'll see!


Hope everyone had a nice Valentines Day!!!


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> MrsMax, what's Bill and Giulianna? Never heard of it...I agree. I feel like everyone around me is pregnant, too. I love this site, because I don't feel like I'm whining and complaining for no reason. It's really helped me through this ridiculous process.
> 
> Finally, you crack me up! :rofl: I'm sorry you and AF are not speaking. :wacko: For your sanity, I hope she comes soon, or at least gives you a bfp! Not fun waiting.

Rosababy - you're so right it does sound funny now I re-read it!!:happydance:

Giulianna & Bill is a show on Sky (Style Network) it follows a couple of US "celebs" (presenter and winner of apprentice) in their struggle to conceive. You see them planning :sex: around ovulation and Giulianna getting upset when everyone gets pregnany around her with ease. Rubbish TV but always makes me feel better!!!

Af came and so had my blood taken Friday. I can ring for results tomorrow, but going to wait until face to face appointment after DH's :spermy: test results come in next Monday!!!


----------



## mrsmax

:lol:[My dh gave me a new thermometer for Vday! :rofl: Isn't that the funniest gift ever?! How romantic...:haha: [/QUOTE]

I love that gift - soooo cute!! I have one that saves the temp so I dont have to turn the light on, but it beeps and hubby always thinks it is the alarm clock going off!!


----------



## mrsmax

testing to see if my new ticker works


----------



## Aisak

Hey all. i hope all is going well. i haven't had a whole lot to write as OH is away until June. However i had a doctor's appointment today to hear the results of my ultrasound (to check out my baby making parts). All looks fine; in fact they could see a collapsed follicle which means i am in fact ovulating.:thumbup: i was pretty sure that was the case as i always get a positive opk and a temp rise. The next test is the hsg test but they won't do that until OH has a SA. :spermy: i think i'm most worried about tubes being blocked for some reason... So i'm somewhat reassured but still partly convinced that there's something terribly wrong with me/us and i'll never be pregnant. Geez. Neurotic much?! :wacko:

Rosababy and Arianne i check in almost daily completely convinced to see a :bfp: from one of you :winkwink:

i think that's the most smilies i've ever used in one paragraph. Here's one more for good measure:

(This is what my job makes me want to do...ugh) - :drunk:


----------



## Aisak

Oh, and i also received my clearblue fertility monitor in the mail today...because charts and opks just weren't time consuming enough for me...i never thought i'd be such a poas addict.


----------



## rosababy

Aisak, :rofl: You are hysterical!! I'm sorry your dh is gone so much. Is he military? Glad to hear everything is working properly, though! You have plenty of time to get your body ready and find out everything you need to know before your dh gets home, and then you'll be ready to go!! That's good news. I've always wondered about the clear blue monitor. Do you poas everyday like opks and it shows you something on the monitor?? FUN! 

My temp went up AGAIN today!! Really trying hard not to get too excited. I'm 12 dpo today...will NOT test until Friday. Thanks for the pma, Aisak!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Mrsmax and the rest of you gals - how do you get a ticker? 
Aisak - thanks for the laughs! :flower:
Rosa - my hopes are going up, up, up!!!! :kiss:

I think I'm at 3 dpo...had some brown stuff in my CM yesterday, and some on my wipe today. Not normal this early in the TWW. Well, what's "normal" this cycle?!


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Mrsmax and the rest of you gals - how do you get a ticker?
> Aisak - thanks for the laughs! :flower:
> Rosa - my hopes are going up, up, up!!!! :kiss:
> 
> I think I'm at 3 dpo...had some brown stuff in my CM yesterday, and some on my wipe today. Not normal this early in the TWW. Well, what's "normal" this cycle?!

I think you just have to click on one of our tickers, and it will take you to www.tickerfactory.com. I believe that's the place. From there, just follow the instructions.Then, you have to "share" it, copy/paste into your siggy from the control panel on BnB.

How are your temps? Still high?


----------



## arianne

Rosa! I just checked your chart, it looks promising! You are already 12dpo, and if af was going to show your temps should be going down by now or at least not rising. Good luck! I have a feeling (since your bding days) that this is your month! 

Aisak! I am glad to hear that the doctor's appt went well... I am also paradoind like you that something is wrong with me lol! that is why I went to get the tests done only after 3 cycles of trying.... it does give you peace to know everything is fine... I would be so traumatized by now if I wouldn't have done any! I have been worried about it even before I started ttc!!! haha
I will be going for the hsg next month... I was pushing this till the very end, because I honestly dont want to do it! I will let you know if it helps conceiving as they say... and dont worry about blocked tubes girlie!!! You have never had any surgery around that area, so Im sure you are ok! I also think mine are fine too but I have to do it in order to move to the next steps, and next cycle will be #9 so I think is time.... Im soo looking forward to cycle 9, bc I will take that cycle off! and will go to vegas :happydance: I need to relax! and put ttc on hold for a bit...

This cycle I was supposed to do the pinneaple core thing from 1dpo to 10dpo and I totally forgot!! haha my pinneapples are rotten already! 
I was away for a ski trip and forgot to take them! booo anyway... also I wonder if too much excersise may prevent implantation? mmmm I skied for 2 days in a row non stop for 8 hours! :S I hope its fine....

hi soleil!!


----------



## arianne

aww rosa another cute pic! 

girlie im so excited for you! i will be checking your chart every day!! lol!!

I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, THANK YOU!!! I thought the same thing! My temps are usually dropping by now...omg...could this be it? No. I'm not getting ahead of myself. :nope: I'm still expecting AF. And if she comes, life will go on. :blush: Is it Friday yet...?

I think skiing for that long is fine. I think they mean don't go out and train for a marathon or do spinning for 10 hours a day. 

When are you getting hcg done? What does that involve exactly? To see if your tubes are blocked? Does it hurt?


----------



## arianne

have you had any symptoms or anything different?
I am supposed to be 5dpo and dont feel a thing! I even forgot i'm in the 2ww haha... im just so excited that ill take next month off, i really need it!


----------



## arianne

yeah it is supposed to check if your tubes are blocked or if you have fibroids, scar tissue in your uterus... i heard it does hurt! :( and since it is more invasive (bc they inject dye to your uterus) I am more cautious about it, and kinda scared that it could damage something... but my doc wants me to do this final test before moving on to a next step... so i guess i just have to do it! :( They also say that it may improve your chances of conceiving because it flushes your tubes.... so at least there is smth positive about it!

Friday is just around the corner!! but I know how it is to wait!! a day feels like an eternity... do the waiting game in stages...wait for the next morning temp! that's closer! :)
as soleil said, dont get any expectations, but definitely hope!... and have a plan B 'just' in case af shows up, so you dont get all disappointed... but I def see reasons why expecting that bfp... omg!


----------



## sarah10380

AF came today and boy is it awful...my lower back is KILLING me. I always have back pain during my period, but this month it seems to be worse. I'm disappointed that this isn't my month for a BFP, but I know my time will come :). So my cycle this month was 29 days...I didn't use opk's this month, but i did try to observe my cm and i did have ewcm on cd 21. I guess i'm concerned that my luteal phase is short. Is it possible to have ewcm after you ovulate? I am going to start temping this month along with doing the opk's. Hopefully i will be able to figure out when I ovulate.

Rosa...so excited to hear about your test on Friday!

Arianne...I LOVE Vegas. Where are you staying?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I'll be brief because I'm on my phone waiting for hubby, but...

Rosa-good luck!!!! Hopefully this is it. Is AF due Friday?
Sarah- I get ewcm 2-3 days after o, but sounds like you'll get some answers next month when temping. 
Arianne- girls trip sounds like a perfect stress reliever! 

AFM- scan on Monday showed a babe (didn't on previous), but still no heartbeat. Repeat scan Friday and then D&C Saturday. I'm doing ok and trying to stay positive. Doc is going to send the tissue away for genetic testing so hopefully we'll get some answers!


----------



## arianne

Sarah, I think you can def have ewcm after you ovulate! which cycle are you on? temping and opks will help you a lot, so it is great that you are going to start on that  It will help figure out your luteal phase length and if you bd on the right days... are you taking any supplements? 

re:vegas- We havent book it yet, but most likely it will be paris or treasure wiii


----------



## sarah10380

Arianne - today is cd 1 of cycle #6 and no, i'm not taking any supplements. I know some of you take Maca, right? I never thought it would have taken this long to get pregnant. I thought I would stop taking the pill and then in 1 or 2 months I would be pregnant...boy was I wrong. We also made the mistake of telling familly and friends that we were trying, so we get harassed all of the time. I do have several friends who took close to a year to get pregnant, so it's nice to have them for support...but then i have more friends who seem to get pregnant after 1 month of trying. My doc said he would see me in a couple of months to do some testing if we weren't pregnant yet. I'm anxious though and am ready for tests now :). Were you on the pill before you started trying? 

Hopeful-so is there a chance that there could still be a heartbeat? when do they normally test for that? whatever the result is...i'll be thinking about you


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hoping there is hope for hopefulmama and her little one...

Ok, back on here again today - twice! My goodness; I think I, like everyone else, is glued for rosababy's "baby" news. How do you stay calm and not test!? :coffee:

Just thought I'd give a bit on the HSG: had it done last year (August, I think?). I don't want to scare anyone, but it was pretty damn awful, but the great thing is that the actual procedure doesn't last long. Everything is just peachy-keen with the organs. Now that it's Feb., oh about half a year after the procedure, you can tell that I didn't have the successful "you might get pregnant right after the HSG" thing. Not to down hopes; just telling you what happened to me. 

I think most of our (meaning me and DH) problem has to do with his poor swimmers, although I admit I am not perfect. I think that if we decide to make the $1800 move and pay for his good swimmers to be placed near my egg, then we'll probably get pregnant. I'm just so weird...stubborn, too. I think that it *must* happen the regular way and that if it doesn't, then we're not meant to have biological children.

Dunno. :dohh: Going to try and get some work done tomorrow, but will be checking for BFP news from rosa! Oh! and thanks for the ticker info., I will try it! (and no I'm not temping...ever stranger, but I don't want to jinx myself; I'm thinking, if I didn't know when I ovulated [but we BD twice! the day before and the day of without even knowing it! I was just horny!! :icecream:, maybe I could get pregnant this cycle...? because I wasn't thinking about it; I thought it was a bust...and so I don't want to temp. Nutty, I know!) Rambling as usual! :) and incoherently too this time! ha, ha, ha!


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> have you had any symptoms or anything different?
> I am supposed to be 5dpo and dont feel a thing! I even forgot i'm in the 2ww haha... im just so excited that ill take next month off, i really need it!

Ummm...kind of, I guess. Cramps on 7 dpo, minor cramps on and off since then. More cm than normal (I usually have none), I guess that's it. Nothing, really. :shrug: This is the first time my chart has looked halfway decent, so maybe my body is finally starting to work properly. 

The hcg thing sounds kinda scary, but necessary, I guess. It'll be good to cross something off your list and figure out what's going on. :thumbup: I hope it goes good for you.

Good idea to look forward to tomorrow! I kinda am...I was not expecting my temp to go up this morning, so I'm hoping that it'll go up or stay the same tomorrow. I get so nervous when I temp this close to AF. I wake up in a panic. My plan B is seeing my new ob-gyn next Wednesday, show him my charts and blood tests, and see if he'll give me clomid or progesterone. Hopefully I'll be preggo by then OR he'll be able to help me. Other than that, keep taking Maca and keep praying hard.

Sarah, I am so sorry that AF got you. :hugs: You can still have ewcm after O, but usually it comes before O. If your luteal phase was truly that short, it's definitely too short. Definitely start temping tomorrow, so you know what's going on. Your doc will be able to help you more efficiently if you have those charts. Mine showed that even though I was ovulating, the biphasic levels weren't far enough apart...probably producing immature eggs. :shrug: I'm in the exact same position. I was on the pill for 12 years, went off last April, when we were finally ready to start. I also assumed we would get pregnant right away, especially since my mom got pregnant without even trying. I always assumed I'd be one of those lucky first monthers. Guess not. :nope: We also told people we were ttc...in fact, we told them BEFORE we even started! :haha: Luckily, people know not to ask if I'm not saying anything, but I know they're all praying for us. I also take Maca, first cycle on it. This is also (coincidentally) the first cycle that my temps have looked like I ovulated a mature egg. Must be doing its magic!

Hopeful, I'm not exactly sure when AF is due. I've had a few luteal phases that were 12 days, one that was 15 and one 16. So....:shrug: Tomorrow is 13 dpo. Not sure when AF is officially due, but tomorrow is the earliest. I hope you get some answers, and sounds like you're trying to stay positive. :hugs: It'll happen when the time is right.

Soleil, :haha: you're so cute, glued to my news! How do I not test? Because my fear of bfns outweighs my want to know. Right now, I can still have hope. That bfn takes it all away from me, and I fall into that deep deep ditch of hopelessness. I want to keep that feeling as far away as I can for as long as possible. It still sucks. FRIDAY COME NOW!!! :brat: $1800 is pretty expensive, but if it works the first time, I say it's worth it! Get your dh on MACA!!! It helps with :spermy: BIG time. Get him on it now!!


----------



## rosababy

Ladies, my cramps are getting worse. I'm losing my hope...


----------



## kcali

Hi ladies- what are some brands of maca you or your dh's take? I did a search but there are so many just looking for suggestions! :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

kcali said:


> Hi ladies- what are some brands of maca you or your dh's take? I did a search but there are so many just looking for suggestions! :wacko:

Here is the brand I just bought. My dh and I are both taking it. He takes 1 pill, I take 2. 

https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Maca...XWGS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297958969&sr=8-2


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! Just found this thread. It's nice to see Caroline is pregnant. I am early 30's but my DH is 40. Trying for #1. We both need to lose weight/get fit. So we are concerned. We are less than a month away from trying again. He'll go for a SA in a month or two. We're fx that we'll conceive soon despite our challenges.

Nice to talk with ladies with pretty similar ages trying for the 1st. :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks for posting this link. 

Any side effects? Any interesting stories? lol DH plans to start fert vit next month so maybe I can suggest this, because we both can take it. Does it interfere with any other drugs or vits to your knowledge? I will do a product search, but I like to hear first hand stories from those who actually use it. :0)



rosababy said:


> kcali said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies- what are some brands of maca you or your dh's take? I did a search but there are so many just looking for suggestions! :wacko:
> 
> Here is the brand I just bought. My dh and I are both taking it. He takes 1 pill, I take 2.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Maca...XWGS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297958969&sr=8-2Click to expand...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

sarah10380 said:


> Hopeful-so is there a chance that there could still be a heartbeat? when do they normally test for that? whatever the result is...i'll be thinking about you

Well, there's a slim, really very little, but slim chance. Normally I would've given up by now, the only reason I'm not is because one week earlier they should have seen SOMETHING and didn't-saw an empty sac. So this week they saw a babe so that doesn't make sense, but could be the difference between my docs crappy machine and the imaging center so just so I never have to worry if I killed my baby by agreeing to a D&C I will check one more time with the imaging center. Usually a heartbeat shows up during the 6th week. I'm in my 8th week...so very unlikly, but usually the babe shows during the 5th week and mine just showed this week so that's why I'm confused. I hear that if your uterus is tilted they have trouble seeing everything until you are more advanced that's why I'm triple checking everything! (I'm not aware I have a tilted uterus just wanted to make sure. My sis does so i thought...maybe?)

Rosa- no visitor yet? cramps are misleading they could go either way so don't read into them yet!

I'm not one to really believe in 2ww symptoms, but some people swear. I have had cramping around "implantation time" with and without really being pregnant. I have had bad period like cramps with and without being pregnant. Don't worry until she shows her ugly face! CM with and without. I really don't think I have ever had anything for sure suggest I was pregnant. Sore boobs, with and without. I don't see how people really know. The hormones are barely in your system during the 2ww. Not tryng to be a pessimist just saying don't give up hope because you don't feel the way you think you should feel! This could still be your month!


----------



## fides

What is Maca for?


----------



## rosababy

fides said:


> What is Maca for?

It balances your hormones, so that everything works properly. Supposedly, it makes you really fertile and is just healthy in general. I've heard it also lifts your libido, but I didn't find that it did that to me. However, it did change my chart this cycle. It actually looks like a good chart, for the first time ever. For men, it raises their sperm count and improves motility. Also for general fertility. It's from Peru, and it's a root, not an herb. 

Here's a link to a Maca thread I am on: page 1457, in case it takes to the beginning.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...-us-boarding-maca-train-bfp-central-1457.html


----------



## Regalpeas

Product Features

* Optimizes energy and hormone function
* Boost sexual energy and performance in men and women
* Eliminates hot flashes in menopausal women
* Provides long-lasting energy

(from the Amazon website for this product)



I think it's used to balance hormones and stimulate libido/energy for :sex:

:)




fides said:


> What is Maca for?


----------



## fides

thanks - i will def. check into it!


----------



## rosababy

Regalpeas said:


> Thanks for posting this link.
> 
> Any side effects? Any interesting stories? lol DH plans to start fert vit next month so maybe I can suggest this, because we both can take it. Does it interfere with any other drugs or vits to your knowledge? I will do a product search, but I like to hear first hand stories from those who actually use it. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcali said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies- what are some brands of maca you or your dh's take? I did a search but there are so many just looking for suggestions! :wacko:
> 
> Here is the brand I just bought. My dh and I are both taking it. He takes 1 pill, I take 2.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Maca...XWGS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297958969&sr=8-2Click to expand...Click to expand...

Welcome, Regalpeas! I suggest starting slowly with your dosage of Maca. I started with 500 mg (which is 1 pill). I had tummy aches at night for a few days, and then it went away. 2nd week, 1000 mg, tummy aches again, decreased appetite, went away. That's about it. I o'ed a few days earlier, and had TONS more ewcm! 

Testing tomorrow morning IF temps are still high. Say a little prayer for me, please!![-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## sarah10380

Rosa - saying lots of prayers for you!!

How did you get your dh to take the Maca? Was he just willing to do it or did you have to bribe him? I'm not sure my dh would take it...


----------



## rosababy

sarah10380 said:


> Rosa - saying lots of prayers for you!!
> 
> How did you get your dh to take the Maca? Was he just willing to do it or did you have to bribe him? I'm not sure my dh would take it...

My dh is pretty cool. He did some research on his own, and did it because I asked. He's only taking 500 mg, but I'll take it! You could always put on the water works... :winkwink:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

was just checking in with the girls (hopeful and rosa especially!) :kiss:
Still [-o&lt; for you both...

I really have no clue when I ovulated. Thought I was 4 dpo, but I have soft red on wiping today...and I've had light brown for the past 2 or 3 days. That only happens prior to AF. But I have zero breast soreness and I always get that about 6 days before AF. So bizarre...

But Rosa I understand why you don't test. Totally get it, hon.
I'm thinking about temping tomorrow, just to gauge roughly where I might be. Sigh. Small things compared to hopefulmama2b, though. 

x


----------



## rosababy

Bfn. Stark white. :cry:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hugs:Rosa:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> Bfn. Stark white. :cry:

Isn't a BFN the most depressing thing. Big hugs. :hugs:

It is still early days though, so dont give up hope. 

I think I would pass out with shock if I got a BFP. Honestly. Myabe it is liking meeting the one, it happens when you least expect it to, but I god damn wish it would hurry up!!

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone!

I got my CD1-5 bloods back on Wednesday and they were normal. 

DH results due Monday - a little bit terrified.


----------



## workingttc

hi all,
i've never done this before, but finding it so depressing to keep trying (even though we're only on month 2) without having anyone to talk to when AF comes and disappoints me. my husband (i don't know if this is what "dh" refers to??) doesn't like to discuss because he just wants to let things happen "naturally" but i feel like at our age (he is 35), you can't do that. anyway, just reading these has made me feel better about trying again in month 3...thanks for listening.


----------



## kcali

Ohh Rosa a bfn sucks. Especially when you think something is a little "different" this cycle...like mrsmax said maybe it's still early.

Hi workingttc- welcome! It is very sad, disappointing, frustrating,all of the above. This is our 7th month ttc but this forum helps!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, kcali. I'm already feeling better just being on this forum. And I know 3 mos is early, too, so I could be in for a lot more frustration and disappointment. Joining this should help though.


----------



## arianne

oh no rosa! but you are not out yet! your temp is still high and af isnt here yet, so you never now...

Hopefulmama!!! :hugs: I hope there is still a chance for you.....staying positive is the best thing! I am glad you will do a genetic test to the tissue

workingttc welcome!!! I think the frustration is still the same whether you are 3 or 8 months ttc (me) I remember feeling so down and depressed at my 3rd cycle... I even think I feel better now... I think you get used to it:haha:


----------



## workingttc

thanks, arianne. you're probably right. the first month was def the worst for me--i was convinced i was pregnant and (obviously) i wasn't. the letdown last month was slightly less bad...but still sucky. oh well. it really helps to know there are others out there in the same boat (besides all my friends here who keep getting pg on the first try!).


----------



## Soleil Breeze

arianne said:


> I think the frustration is still the same whether you are 3 or 8 months ttc (me) I remember feeling so down and depressed at my 3rd cycle... I even think I feel better now... I think you get used to it:haha:

I think this is true, Arianne; I haven't had a bad melt-down in months. The three month mark was my first and then I had another around the 8 or 9 month mark...and maybe there was one toward the end of last year. If I'm not pregnant this cycle (18) ...
:shrug: It wouldn't be a surprise. Being pregnant would be a shocker. :shock:

rosa...it ain't over 'til the red lady sings.

x


----------



## sarah10380

oh Rosa i'm sorry :(

welcome workingttc - do you temp or use opk's? i am starting my 6th cycle and am going to use the opk's for the first time this cycle. I think my problem before was that we weren't bding :sex: at the right time because i didn't know when i was truly ovulating.


Yesterday was my cd3 and i did NOT end up doing the 3 day fertility fsh test (i had mentioned this in one of my earlier posts)....i read a lot about it and most of the feedback was negative and it still doesn't tell if you ovulate or not. If i have issues with my egg reserve i guess i'd rather hear that information from my doctor...he told me to come see him in 2 months if i'm not preggo yet. I'm hoping i won't need to. i feel really good about this cycle. my best friend is pregnant (i'm throwing a baby shower for her next weekend) and she's had all of these dreams recently that i was pregnant. I'm hoping her being pregnant has turned her into a psychic. :happydance: no, but seriously, i'm excited about the opk's and just feel really optimistic.


----------



## fides

arianne said:


> workingttc welcome!!! I think the frustration is still the same whether you are 3 or 8 months ttc (me) I remember feeling so down and depressed at my 3rd cycle... I even think I feel better now... I think you get used to it:haha:


yes, I agree - it took us 13 tries for the baby that died, and some cycles were just harder than others. After we lost that baby, my 3rd post-miscarriage cycle with a BFN was the worst let down I've had yet, for some reason. Kinda crazy. I have a friend who tried for over five years, and she said pretty much the same thing you did about getting used to it.


----------



## mrsmax

workingttc said:


> thanks, arianne. you're probably right. the first month was def the worst for me--i was convinced i was pregnant and (obviously) i wasn't. the letdown last month was slightly less bad...but still sucky. oh well. it really helps to know there are others out there in the same boat (besides all my friends here who keep getting pg on the first try!).

Hi and welcome workingttc - somes months harder than others, kind of a like a rollercoaster, but hopefully you'll get lucky and be on the pregnancy boards sooner than some of us (i'm on 9th cycle).

B&B definitely helps to make you see loads of people go through the same thing, even if your closest friends don't. :dance:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all,
Do you mind if I join you all on your journey. I'm new to this thread.
I've been trying to conceive now for almost 3 years. Apart from lowish count and poor mophology doctors aren't sure why its not working for us.... I'm apparantly working fine and the past few months have seen improvements in DH tests. We've had 2 IUI's and one IUI which didn't mature enough to go ahead.

I'm just sick of it at the moment and think I'll never see the pink line or my BFP.

We've an appointment tomorrow with our consultant and hoping he has good news for us. However, I'm due to start a new job tomorrow so regardless of what the doctor says we'll have to put the whole baby thing on hold for at least 6 months I reckon until I'm made permanent..... The thoughts of this is killing me.

To top all this off the inlaws are not talking to us (unrelated family matter). but what should be a stress free, loving time for all family to rally around us and support us and DH family won't even bother to pick up the phone and text us. My family aren't much better with support... guess they don't understand how hard it is. They keep saying Oh relax, you're thinking about it too much. Aaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhh

If anyone out there can offer advice on how to deal with the emotional rollercoaster that is TTC pls help me....


----------



## Aisak

:hugs: Dodima!

i swear the next person that tells me to relax and it will just happen is going to get a broken nose. Okay, maybe just a seriously dirty look.


----------



## arianne

Hi Domina! Welcome! :hugs: I totally understand how you feel, and I hate when ppl tell me to relax!! arrghh!!!

Is your hubby taking any supplements? Have you heard about maca? It improves count big time! My dh took it for only 40 days and his results after that were just amazing! It is also good for many other things
How is his motility? I heard that is way more important than the morphology, my doctor doesn't seem to care about morphology...
What about you? do you take any supplements? did they give you some medicine when you did the IUI? I heard that sometimes, even if you ovulate fine, they induce ov, to have a higher chance of conceiving, although there is a higher chance for multiples

This site helps a lot, so whenever you feel down about this whole process, just come and talk to us:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Dodima

Sorry to hear you are having such a struggle. We haven't told many people we are ttc yet, so lucky I haven't heard the "just relax" bit yet, but no doubt as soon as we start telling people it will drive me crazy. 

I dont get on with my MIL at all either - I am dreading her finding out we are ttc, as we will get no support from and no doubt she will blame me. So i know how hard it can be with unsupportive inlaws. :hugs: People are much more supportive on here!!

We are due to get dh's test results today - I am terrified! :argh:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Welcome to the newbies! Good luck to you all!:dust:

My update- I had the D&C Saturday. Just hoping that they got it all out and that my cycle returns soon so we can get back to the task at hand. They sent the babe for testing so we should get those results back in 3-4 weeks. Based on those results, we will decide if we need to do further testing. I'm just hoping that we get some answers so our next baby is nice and healthy.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

about this cycle...Had some spotting today after sex. Argh. I have to admit, I had a secret "extra" hope that this cycle might be it, but I'm 80% sure that I'll be heading into cycle 19 on the weekend. 

Dodima, girrrl, I really hope I don't get to the three year mark. That would suck. Royally. BTW, new job or not, you're chances of getting pregnant, like mine, don't seem to be that high. While you might not want to be "TTC" for a few months, you've at least got to be in the NTNP category (not trying, not preventing). We only have so many chances...

Dodima do you happen to know what your chances are of getting pregnant each month? After hubby's test results, the fert. doc. told us we a 5% chance.

Mrsmax, I hope that everything is fine with dh's SA. x

Fides, did your friend become pregnant after trying for 5 years?

Kcali, I take the Solaray maca

Regalpeas, I do what rosa said: started out with 1 500mg and upped it to 2 after a coupl'a weeks. I haven't had any side-effects (that I'm aware of) with the maca.

Welcome, workingttc! We hope you're not on this thread too long! :kiss:

Rosa, honey, what can I say? Sigh....I feel your pain and wish the pregnancy test result had gone the other way. :cry:

It's a gloomy day here, and I'm feeling a bit bummed; so I'm going to head off.

:flower:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Just saw your post; I hope that you're resting up (emotionally and physically). Here are some extra flowers just for you :flower: x

I've never been pregnant and I can't imagine what it's like to have a baby and to lose it. I sincerely hope that you NEVER have to go through that again. 
:hugs2:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Aisak said:


> i swear the next person that tells me to relax and it will just happen is going to get a broken nose. Okay, maybe just a seriously dirty look.

Go for the broken nose! That will tell them not to mess with us TTC'ers again! ;)

Thanks for the laugh, Aisak. But seriously, being told to "relax" has got to be up there with "you're not getting any younger" and "you shouldn't wait too much longer." Arggggghhh. :dohh:

Ok, I'm outta here for real. I have to pick up baby shower gifts for my girlfriend who got pregnant on HER FIRST TRY last summer! Dang, man. :shrug:

xx


----------



## finallyready

Hi everyone....sorry I have been MIA lately...I just thought I'd check in today to see if there were any BFPs! I'm sad that there aren't any this cycle...but heres hoping for next....I have stopped checking this site on a regular basis because there is no point...I am not really TTC'ing cause I still have BFN on tests and NO AF in sight....so I can't really TTC when I don't know when I should be. 

ROSA - I was very regular pre-pill days but since I've stopped BC I have been so irregular, that some days I wonder what the point is and wonder if I should just go back on the pill. 

Anyways, Good Luck to those that are still in it this month and FX for those that are getting ready to try again. :dust: to all....

Hopeful...I hope you get some answers :hugs: to you! You will get a sticky bean...I just know it!


----------



## Crumbs

Hi ladies, I've been MIA too. I hope everyone's well and feeling positive! 

I'm 13 DPO today and will be testing tomorrow morning. Here's hoping it goes well. Fx for a Feb :bfp:! :kiss:

:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! I've missed you. Thanks for the kind words. Sorry I've been mia, but I've been lurking. I was home visiting my family in Illinois, where I met my 6 week old new nephew. It was really hard and bittersweet, and I'm glad I got to spend time with him, but I'm also glad to be home with my dh. CD 2 today. :shrug: Here we go again. 

Workingttc, Dodima, welcome! This is an awesome thread, you'll love us. :haha: A little background on me, I just started cycle #10, about to turn 32. :hi:

Hopeful, I hope your D&C was okay and you're ready to start ttc really soon! 

Finally, I'm so sorry you're still in limbo, girl. That really sucks. Have you seen a doc yet? Is there anything they can do to get your AF and start the cycle over?? You said "pre-pill" as in as you were ON the pill you were regular, or actually before you were on the pill? Maybe a doc will be able to help...I heard Clomid helps with that...

Crumbs, welcome back! We missed you. :hugs: Good luck tomorrow! I'll be online really early to check up on you! FX SOOOOO hard for you! :dust:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs, good luck!!! I hope this is it for you!!

Rosa- Welcome back. Being around new babies is always hard. No matter how genuinely happy you are for the parents.:hugs:

Finally- I was going to ask the same thing...have you seen a doc? Surely there's something they can do to help you??:shrug: I hope you get some answers soon. 

I decided to start a journal to try to keep myself from going mad again. I hope it works! If you're looking for something to read you can come visit!


----------



## kcali

Hi Dodima - sorry to hear about your struggles TTC. I know what you mean when people tell you to relax, it will happen - Ummm IUI's, tests, scheduled bd'ing, temping ... aren't exactly "relaxing" activities...

Hi Crumbs- good luck, I'll be checking into see what's going on!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies,

Thanks to all who posted advice about MACA. DH seemed extremely skeptical. He may do his own research. However, I may try them myself. That may encourage him. lol

Working and Dodima! Hey there! I'm new here as well. 

@Working I feel your pain. I was in the same boat. First month trying I just KNEW I was preggers. Well I wasn't then and several months after that either. I was upset from cycle #1 on. lol So if you need support I am here, Impatient Inga! lol 

I also had to go NTNP for several months. Still we've been in this for under year. Like someone said, I guess after awhile it becomes a shock if you are pregnant. However don't give up. There are many success stories out there. I use them as inspiration.

Rosa, sorry about AF. But I know you are gearing up for the next go 'round.

Well dh and I are only a few days from trying again. I'm so excited. AF should arrive early March. Then we are back at it again. :)

I hope everyone's having a wonderful day. Baby wishes to everyone.


----------



## kcali

So this is my first month in temping. I think I see the thermal shift that I was so anxiously awaiting on my chart. We scheduled the bd'ing :haha: during the days leading up to it and probably tonight (just to make sure). I think after today, I am back in the TWW'ing game again. :wacko: I'll probably test on March 8th....:growlmad: (seems like such a long time, but February is only 28 days!)


----------



## rosababy

Kcali, are your temps on fertilityfriend.com? If they are, you can cut/paste the link into your siggy so we can stalk it! :blush:


----------



## Regalpeas

So, I just looked at your chart Rosa. I felt like I was reading Greek, except I understand Greek better. lol I'll be charting for the first time next month. So I guess I better read up on it so I can understand. ...:blush:

I have a question. I noticed in the top right quadrant your temps were high. Are those your most fertile periods? Or is there something else to look for?


----------



## rosababy

Regalpeas said:


> So, I just looked at your chart Rosa. I felt like I was reading Greek, except I understand Greek better. lol I'll be charting for the first time next month. So I guess I better read up on it so I can understand. ...:blush:
> 
> I have a question. I noticed in the top right quadrant your temps were high. Are those your most fertile periods? Or is there something else to look for?

Hey! Go to www.fertilityfriend.com and start a chart of your own! They're free, and awesome because they'll send you emails everyday for a week or two, to teach you all you need to know about charting. Their website is awesome, you'll learn so much. 

Crash course...temps rise the day AFTER ovulation. My most fertile period was right before the temperature spike. Charting will not tell you when you are about to o, but right afterwards. It's one of the things docs will look at to help you with fertility. They can tell a lot of things from our charts. If we're ovulating, if we're producing mature eggs, if our progesterone levels are high enough, etc. The high temps at the right meant that I DID ovulate, and I was in my luteal phase (between ovulation and period, when implantation happens, IF it happens). You'll notice that it dropped dramatically when AF came. I'm fascinated with it...Fertility Friend will help a lot. I highly suggest it.


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks so much!!! I will sign up soon. :)


----------



## Crumbs

*kcali & Regalpeas*, good luck with charting. It seems intimidating at first but it really is an awesome tool to truly learn about your cycle. This is my 1st month charting too and the free video about it on FF really, really helped me!

All you need is a basal thermometer, an alarm clock, and chart (you can download free templates online and print it out). My hubby helps me since he gets up earlier than me - he sticks the thermometer in my mouth and dots it on the sheet on the nightstand. But I find FF convenient and enter my temps there later during the day.

I've learned that it's really better to be consistent (take it on the same time everyday -- as long as you sleep at enough and it's the first thing you do).

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs....did you :test:??


----------



## Crumbs

I tested yesterday :bfn: :cry: I really don't feel like testing again, it just stresses me out. I'm gonna wait it out, I think. 

I noticed you just started your cycle - Fx that March is your month! :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Kcali - I will be testing on 8th March too and we have nearly been tttc for same amount of time (me since June 2010). Fingers crossed it is our month this month!!!

I have a charting question - I'm on my second month charting and wondering if anyone can help. We usually plan Bding for days 13, 14 and 15 (as get surge on OPK usually day 14 or 15), but FF says that when I get the LH surge on OPKs ovulation day is the day after. So, I got a faint plus on day 14 and a strong plus day 15. Today is day 16 and my temps went up a tiny bit today and got a negative on OPK, but should we bding today too?? (poor dh - it would be 6th day in a row!!!!) :blush:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

She's coming. One long ass cycle and I really didn't know when I O'ed.
Freaking ay; cycle 19. 

I'm ecstatic. :|


----------



## hopefulmama2b

mrsmax said:


> Kcali - I will be testing on 8th March too and we have nearly been tttc for same amount of time (me since June 2010). Fingers crossed it is our month this month!!!
> 
> I have a charting question - I'm on my second month charting and wondering if anyone can help. We usually plan Bding for days 13, 14 and 15 (as get surge on OPK usually day 14 or 15), but FF says that when I get the LH surge on OPKs ovulation day is the day after. So, I got a faint plus on day 14 and a strong plus day 15. Today is day 16 and my temps went up a tiny bit today and got a negative on OPK, but should we bding today too?? (poor dh - it would be 6th day in a row!!!!) :blush:

If yesterday was your true positive you could do it today just for security, but it doesn't mean that you're out even if you ovulate today (6 days in a row- ouch!). The first time I got pregnant we DTD CD 10 and 12(positive opk) and I ovulated 13. Only BD 2 times- that was it! It really doesn't take much to get the sperm and the egg to meet up it's just a matter of whether or not all of the other stars are aligned and it gets properly fertilized and implants. One doctor told my friend- the sperm and the egg do the tango all the time, but they don't always result in a pregnancy. If your 14 was really a positive then it may be too late. Point- do it if you have the energy, but if not you still may be good!

By the way...The second time around we tried to follow the sperm meets egg plan. Have you read it? It may help avoid the 6 day in a row problem (although some months I think it can occur where it's 4 days in a row). Check it out!

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## hopefulmama2b

soleil-:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs said:


> I tested yesterday :bfn: :cry: I really don't feel like testing again, it just stresses me out. I'm gonna wait it out, I think.
> 
> I noticed you just started your cycle - Fx that March is your month! :dust:

Shoot. I should have checked your chart before I asked. :cry: I'm so sorry. I totally understand about testing negatives. :hugs: I hate testing. FX that next cycle works for you!

Yep, CD4 now. March is my birthday month, and I'm very Irish, so maybe a little St. Patty's day luck will be on my side!!


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Kcali - I will be testing on 8th March too and we have nearly been tttc for same amount of time (me since June 2010). Fingers crossed it is our month this month!!!
> 
> I have a charting question - I'm on my second month charting and wondering if anyone can help. We usually plan Bding for days 13, 14 and 15 (as get surge on OPK usually day 14 or 15), but FF says that when I get the LH surge on OPKs ovulation day is the day after. So, I got a faint plus on day 14 and a strong plus day 15. Today is day 16 and my temps went up a tiny bit today and got a negative on OPK, but should we bding today too?? (poor dh - it would be 6th day in a row!!!!) :blush:

Opks predict ovulation any time from 12-48 hours afterwards, depending on the brand. But remember that everyone is different AND you don't know exactly where in time you are with the surge. You may have just caught the beginning, or the tail end. Plus, everyone's surges are different. Sounds like CD15 was your surge, and you o'ed on CD15, since your temp went up on the 16. Is today CD16? I'd do it again just to be sure. However, don't stress because the :spermy: can live in there for a while, so if you do o today, they should be okay in there. If you feel like you'd feel better, then go ahead today, but sounds like 6 days in a row...might not get the best :spermy: anyway. You're probably fine.


----------



## rosababy

Oh Soleil...cycle 19. :hugs: I'm so sorry. Have you seen a doc?


----------



## rosababy

First of all, yes I am aware that the last 4 posts have been me...:blush:

I went to the doctor today! A new ob-gyn, not a fertility specialist, but still an ob-gyn (last doctor was just a general doc). Looked at my charts, said I was ovulating, agreed that my progesterone was a little low, but not zero, so it meant that I was at least o'ing. Put me on Clomid! I start today for 5 days. I'm so excited! He said it's not a guarantee, but doubles our chances for getting pregnant, which is still only 30-40%, but better than 15-20%. He said to dtd on CD12, 14, 16, and 18. Stop temping (that's going to be hard for me) and no opks, so I can just relax. I'm not sure how I feel about that, but my dh is like what will it change? The only thing is if I o late...but I guess that's what Clomid does is o on time. Who knows. Anyways, he was very encouraging, and said that you're 31, healthy, you'll get pregnant, it's just taking a little longer.


----------



## Crumbs

rosababy said:


> First of all, yes I am aware that the last 4 posts have been me...:blush:
> 
> I went to the doctor today! A new ob-gyn, not a fertility specialist, but still an ob-gyn (last doctor was just a general doc). Looked at my charts, said I was ovulating, agreed that my progesterone was a little low, but not zero, so it meant that I was at least o'ing. Put me on Clomid! I start today for 5 days. I'm so excited! He said it's not a guarantee, but doubles our chances for getting pregnant, which is still only 30-40%, but better than 15-20%. He said to dtd on CD12, 14, 16, and 18. Stop temping (that's going to be hard for me) and no opks, so I can just relax. I'm not sure how I feel about that, but my dh is like what will it change? The only thing is if I o late...but I guess that's what Clomid does is o on time. Who knows. Anyways, he was very encouraging, and said that you're 31, healthy, you'll get pregnant, it's just taking a little longer.

Oooh, I'm excited for you! March will be your month! Maybe the non-stress method is the key to a :bfp: I'm rooting for you! :happydance: 

I'm 2 days late and my spirits are back up and trying not to think about how late I am! That way :af: won't torture me, if she comes, she comes ... BUT if for some miraculous reason she doesn't come by this Saturday, I'm testing again!


----------



## mrsmax

Rosababy - That all sounds really positive. And doubling your chances is excellent. How did they work that out?

It feels good to try to something new - I try to introduce a new thing each month (even if only to give me something to think, "it'll happen this month cause i'm doing that new thing!"). 

Everyone else - thanks re helping me with the OPK thing. I agree 6 days in a row is too much, this is supposed to be fun right?!!? I did try the SMEP, but I wanted to avoid relying on OPKs so started charting, but my chart said I O'd last month on day 12 so this month we started early just in case ;)

Dh ranh doctors today to get his SA, the results are in but doctor on hols. We have to wait until Monday now, which is when I go in for my CD21 bloods. Still, feels like progress!!


----------



## Crumbs

rosababy & mrsmax, you've inspired me to try something new too. If it doesn't work out for me this cycle, I'm not going to POAS anymore - I'm not gonna use OPKs. I've gotten used to temping, it's not as stressful, but OPKs just remind me too much of testing. I'm gonna try to not-stress our TTC too :)


----------



## kcali

Torturous TWW!

Rosababy! That's good - good luck this cycle!!! Just a matter or time! Maybe this month you can just relax and really see what happens. :thumbup:

Mrsmax - yeah! I have a testing buddy - good luck! We can suffer through the TWW together!:wacko:

On the opk v. basal temps - I was also slightly confused too because I used to get +opk's around CD14-16, but charting, FF estimated I o'd around CD12. Which seems really early. I haven't done the opks and temping together. Maybe next month (if necessary :growlmad: ). 

Side note -My dh has been interested in the temp charting and asks me every morning, "how are your temps" and doesn't mind when I show him the chart. This morning he said he doesn't mind looking at "a graphical representation of baby making"... I was like how romantic!!!:blush:


----------



## rosababy

Kcali, haha!! :haha: Your dh is so cute. It's nice when they show an interest, isn't it? 

Crumbs, I'm glad you've been inspired! At first, I was like you want me to STOP temping and POASing?! No way! Now, only a few hours later, I'm like this could be good. The doc said every other day is fine, and I won't have to worry about "catching" it, just relaxing, doing it on the prescribed days and letting Clomid and my body take care of the rest. We'll see how it works! If not, I might be back to temping next cycle. Who knows. :shrug:


----------



## arianne

Hello ladies... Wow so many posts I am overwhelmed!
I am really busy with work stuff so can't write too much :( But I want to ask you Rosa about the clomid your doctor prescribed to you, as I want to take that as well... but my doctor wants me to get all my tests done before she can prescribe me anything :( (and I'm still running away from that awful hsg test) Did you just ask for it and he prescribed it to you? 
No charting, no opks, just bding every other day...all that sounds like a really good plan, because you are more relaxed and not thinking about it too much... I tried that for a couple of cycles but it didnt work :( BUT I wasnt on any meds, and clomid doubles your chances so that is exciting!!! I want my doc to prescribe me clomid!:brat:
The only thing is that you also have a higher chance of multiples...how do you feel about having twins? I would LOVE to! but I am worried of the complications, and since I'm petite it can be quite risky :S

love to all:kiss: I was feeling kind of down lately... I guess it's because I found out a good friend of mine is pregnant again... she was hiding it from me because she knows im ttc for 8 months, and she got pregnant first try :( also found out another good friend is pregnant with her first... she told me last year she was going to start ttc on dec... so it happened quite fast for her as well.... all this makes me realize how abnormal I am... and I was getting upset telling my husband that all that 1 year thing is bullshit! aggrhh... not sure if Im sad or cranky... a mix of both...

Good Luck to all of you!!! hope I see some good news next time Im here... kisses muak!


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, I'm sorry you're feeling so low. Quickly, before you're offline again :blush:, I did not specifically ask for Clomid, no. I showed him my charts and my blood test results and he said yes, my prog levels are a little low. 2 things that will fix it...prog vajay jay pills or clomid. Did I want to try either? I said yes, let's try Clomid. I think it's because I had charts and blood work already done. I'm having blood work done again on cd 21.

The every other day, relaxed crap didn't work for me either at first, but maybe now that my body is getting back to normal AND with clomid, it'll happen. If not, I'll start charting and temping next cycle again. :shrug: I hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## arianne

thank you rosa! :kiss: i'll ask for clomid next time i see her, and see what she says... I heard that even if you are ovulating fine and with fine prog levels, doctors put you on those meds if you are trying for a long time, as you said, to increase your chances of conceiving... but my doctor doesnt seem to think i'm trying for a long time :( and she thinks I have been trying for 1.5 years! :brat:


----------



## arianne

oh I forgot! and I still have this good feeling about you getting your bfp soon! so I really hope march is your month!!! it WILL!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

rosababy said:


> Oh Soleil...cycle 19. :hugs: I'm so sorry. Have you seen a doc?

Hi, rosa. Thanks to you and hopeful for the kindness. :flower: Yeah, I did the whole fertility thing last year. Everything - glucose tolerance test, HSG, progesterone, etc., etc. Fertility doc says, no reason you guys shouldn't get pregnant. Have patience. 

Have patience even though he says there's a 5% chance of us getting pregnant each month. Sigh. :coffee:

Anyhew. He advised me to take clomid and DH to donate his sperm for IUI. We thought about it and signed papers at the fert. doc's office that day. Said I would start up in November on the clomid and then, well, didn't. I am so freaking stubborn. I don't want to take anything if what's wrong isn't really me (DH has terrible morphology [4%] and 39% of his sperm are motile - not the best). 

But this cycle obviously shows that there is something wrong with me. I just ovulated 10 days later than normal. Hello?! 

Keep us up to date with the clomid. I hesitated, too, because I'm a grad. student and just wanted this academic year over first. But between you starting clomid, and this other lady on another thread who got pregnant on her first try on clomid, I'm seriously considering going on it in May.
:kiss: to you! and to everyone!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil Breeze said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Oh Soleil...cycle 19. :hugs: I'm so sorry. Have you seen a doc?
> 
> Hi, rosa. Thanks to you and hopeful for the kindness. :flower: Yeah, I did the whole fertility thing last year. Everything - glucose tolerance test, HSG, progesterone, etc., etc. Fertility doc says, no reason you guys shouldn't get pregnant. Have patience.
> 
> Have patience even though he says there's a 5% chance of us getting pregnant each month. Sigh. :coffee:
> 
> Anyhew. He advised me to take clomid and DH to donate his sperm for IUI. We thought about it and signed papers at the fert. doc's office that day. Said I would start up in November on the clomid and then, well, didn't. I am so freaking stubborn. I don't want to take anything if what's wrong isn't really me (DH has terrible morphology [4%] and 39% of his sperm are motile - not the best).
> 
> But this cycle obviously shows that there is something wrong with me. I just ovulated 10 days later than normal. Hello?!
> 
> Keep us up to date with the clomid. I hesitated, too, because I'm a grad. student and just wanted this academic year over first. But between you starting clomid, and this other lady on another thread who got pregnant on her first try on clomid, I'm seriously considering going on it in May.
> :kiss: to you! and to everyone!Click to expand...

Can you still do the IUI without taking clomid since you're not really wanting to take it? I don't know too much about IUI, but don't they wash through the sperm and get the good ones to inseminate with? 

I am very nervous about clomid as well just because of a study that came out last year that talked about side effects. I know TONS of woman use it to help conceive and have success and some people are arguing the results of this study, but still makes me nervous. Just curious about if you would have to take clomid to do IUI if you don't want to?

Rosa- I'm glad that your new doc is helping you so much!! I love proactive doctors!! I hope this is your month!


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, I know how you feel. I never thought I would do Clomid, and who knows...it still might not work for me. :shrug: If all my body needs is a little help developing mature eggs, then I'm willing to take something for it. We won't do IVF, so this is about as advanced as we're going to get! We still have to get dh tested, 'cause it may be him. Who knows. How old is your dh, Soleil? Did they put him on anything, or suggest anything to improve his :spermy:? I'm still terrified it's my dh...but I'm going to try to not worry about that. I'm one of those people who will FIND something to worry about, so I just need to calm down. :blush: 

I can't believe your doc is like "just have patience." Well after THIS long, how patient does one person have to be! Especially since we're in our 30s! I say get a new doc...

I will definitely let you know how Clomid works, and how I feel. I've been nauseous for the past week or so, definitely not preggo, so I"m thinking it's the switch in brands of Maca. :shrug: I was fine with the other brand, but when I got this new kind, it's not sitting well with my stomach. So it'll be hard to tell if Clomid makes my tummy sick or if it's something totally unrelated.


----------



## arianne

Soleil get your dh on maca!!! It will help with his count! It is not medicine and it will only help his overall health... I also dont like taking any medicine, I dont like anything artificial... but at this point I feel that I have been trying enough, and I want to move to a next step, and if that means taking medicine I will... My husband and I decided that if Im not pregnant by may we'll do IUI... But even may I feel its too far away :(

Hopefulmama, good thing you dont need to worry about getting pregnant... at this moment I am just thinking about being able to conceive! I dont even know if once I get a bfp I may have trouble staying pg :S


----------



## Soleil Breeze

but figured I'd share anyway. My temp went up by .1 today. Nothing major, I know. But yesterday it was 98.1 and I had red on my wipe; thought AF was coming for sure. Today it is 98.2 and I have some watery brown on my wipe. 
I woke up just before 2am with a really bad stomach and the worst taste/feeling in my mouth. :brush: It was as if somebody had made me eat baking powder and not given me any water. I still have it; I'm trying to cover it up with my cereal. 

Ok; it's nothing. But just felt the need to share :wacko: I probably just ate something bad and it has caused me to have this gross taste and upset my stomach. My temp is ONLY up by a smidgin and this means NOTHING because temps. fluctuate a little in the 2WW anyway. 

On to other matters:
DH is going to be 32 this year, too. He would totally do maca, Arianne (and has even taken one or two since I've been on it), but he's also doing the Fertile Aid vits and I really don't know if the two mixed would be good for him. Once he's done with FA, he'll take the maca.

As for the clomid, hopefulmama. I asked the doc. if we could just do IUI without me taking it and he said yes, but that clomid was the better way to go because it makes for better eggs. Why spend over a grand on IUI when your eggs aren't the best they could be? Okay; fine. [But, yeah, hopefulmama, you had the process down right. Your DH doesn't even have to be there for insemination - just give the sperm! Ha, ha, ha].

rosa, we're more than likely going to be moving over the summer and I will be changing fert. docs then. You really should get DH checked out. 

Okay back to work.
Bye from the girl who is NOT going to read into anything and who will wait for AF's proper arrival. :)
Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Crumbs

Soleil Breeze, doesn't it feel good to get all of that off your chest? FYI, you are in no way a loony (unless all of us are) :haha:

I'm Fx for you! :dust:


----------



## nativetexan

Hi Ladies!! I have been MIA for a while, but I think I'm all caught up on everyones news now. Work has been keeping me so busy, it seemed like this last cycle just flew by. AF showed up 10 dpo for me, which seemed a bit earlier than normal. She's on her way out the door now though, and I'm ready to try again. I started temping too. Not sure I'm doing it correctly though. I take it first thing in the morning when I wake up. Is that right?

I started using an app on my phone called OvuView. It's really cool. I can record all my symptoms and temps. Very nice app.

Anyway, I just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone again. Warm wishes for you all. :D


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, not loony at all. :hugs: We all feel the same way! :haha: Dh has an appt for the end of March. The only time he could get in this cycle was right during my fertile time, so we opted not to do that. Deep down, I still have this nagging worry that it's his sperm...I really hope I'm wrong. My immature eggs and low progesterone was the reason my doc put me on Clomid. I'm ovulating fine, but not quite good enough, I guess.

Native, :hi: yes, you take your temp first thing in the morning, same time everyday, and before you get out of bed at all, take a drink of water, anything. Go to www.fertilityfriend.com and they will explain everything!


----------



## mrsmax

Just want to say hi to everyone, nothing to report but we're off to a Christening on Saturday and I spent my lunch hour going around baby shops to buy a gift. I've never felt so broody or sad :( 

Still, seems about time for someone on here to get a bfp - Soleil those signs are really good - big fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

kcali said:


> Torturous TWW!
> 
> Rosababy! That's good - good luck this cycle!!! Just a matter or time! Maybe this month you can just relax and really see what happens. :thumbup:
> 
> Mrsmax - yeah! I have a testing buddy - good luck! We can suffer through the TWW together!:wacko:
> :


Yay - I'm normally pretty godo for the first week, it is the last 6 days I hate when I know I could test but I don't want to. Will report if I get any symptons

Crumbs- what news? Three days late is very exciting....


----------



## Crumbs

So far no :af: in sight! Fx she's on a long vacation! But I don't wanna get my hopes up since my temp has fallen today. But tomorrow's D-Day -- if :af: doesn't come by tomorrow, it'll be my longest ever cycle! 

By Saturday, if I still have the chance to, I'll test. Fx! I need all the dust I can get! :dust: :flower::hugs::blue::pink::yellow:


----------



## kcali

Crumbs! I'm hoping this your cycle! :dust:

You're very disciplined in not testing...last time AF was late I tested 5 days in a row....


----------



## Crumbs

kcali said:


> Crumbs! I'm hoping this your cycle! :dust:
> 
> You're very disciplined in not testing...last time AF was late I tested 5 days in a row....

Thanks so much I need all the luck I can get! :flower: But I tested at 14 DPO, it was BFN and I got so disappointed I couldn't test again ... well unless Sat comes. Fx to us both :dust:


----------



## nativetexan

My fingers are crossed, Crumbs!!


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, good luck!!! Soooo...when do you think you'll :test:?! 

MrsMax, I am the same way. I used to go into baby stores and get excited. Now, it's just depressing. I really hope we all get to go shopping together for cutsie baby stuff really really soon. Online shopping, of course! :haha:


----------



## Crumbs

I'm now 17 DPO 8-[ But now I'm too chicken to test! I was originally going to test tomorrow but the in-laws will be visiting and I don't know how we'll deal! I think I'll test on Sunday instead, that's if I'm lucky enough to get that chance to by then!

Fx for us all :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Good luck, Crumbs! FX for you! I hate bfns, so I understand not wanting to test. Sometimes, I think I'd rather just see the low temp and AF than a stark white test. :cry:


----------



## nativetexan

rosababy said:


> MrsMax, I am the same way. I used to go into baby stores and get excited. Now, it's just depressing. I really hope we all get to go shopping together for cutsie baby stuff really really soon. Online shopping, of course! :haha:

I haven't made my way into a baby store yet, but I do find myself looking through the Sunday ads to see what's on sale. I'll see things and think "that's a good price, I should go buy that," but then I realize it's a bit early for that, lol.


----------



## mrsmax

nativetexan said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> MrsMax, I am the same way. I used to go into baby stores and get excited. Now, it's just depressing. I really hope we all get to go shopping together for cutsie baby stuff really really soon. Online shopping, of course! :haha:
> 
> I haven't made my way into a baby store yet, but I do find myself looking through the Sunday ads to see what's on sale. I'll see things and think "that's a good price, I should go buy that," but then I realize it's a bit early for that, lol.Click to expand...

Yep - dumb isn't it!! One day I'm sure we wilol be able to shop our hearts out :)


----------



## Aisak

So the one time i actually want AF, the hag refuses to show up!! i even drank 3 cups of icky parsley tea last night in an attempt to induce it. Normally i wouldn't care except now it pushes my fertile window in April *after* i'm scheduled to visit my husband.

That combined with yet ANOTHER pregnancy announcement on facebook this morning (the girl's 6 weeks along...what is wrong with people!? What happened to the second trimester rule?) and having the staff room filled with babies at lunch time (employees on mat leave brought their kids in to show them off and another smug pregnant coworker talked loudly about how she's expecting twins*. i sat and stared straight ahead fighting back tears)...i thought my heart was going to explode. Or implode. 

*see my journal for the story on that...and that's just the mild, abbreviated story.

Sometimes i wonder if i did some really shitty stuff in a past life.


----------



## rosababy

Aisak, :hugs: I know how you feel.


----------



## Aisak

i feel like i can't escape it; like there's no "safe" place. 

Even when i returned to the classroom and turned on the tv* the channel it was turned to blared "AND AT 7 POUNDS 6 OUNCES BABY SO AND SO BLAH BLAH BLAH". i turned to my assistant and was like ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! 

*i teach kids with severe behavior/emotional disabilities. So those that have held it together all week get to watch a movie on Friday afternoons as a reward.


----------



## rosababy

I feel the same way. It's everywhere we look, isn't it? The same thing happened before my dh and I got engaged...there were huge diamond rings everywhere I looked! :wacko: What we don't know is that there are a lot of women feeling the same way, they just don't talk about it. :hugs: It'll happen.


----------



## kcali

Hi Aisak - I know how you feel! I just had a good cry the other night (alone) on the couch watching this labor and delivery show on babies...I think we have been trying the same amount of time, but we need to stay positive because maybe we're just waiting for the perfect one!


----------



## Crumbs

The :witch: got me! Off to the next cycle. Fx for you ladies about to test :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Oh crumbs. :hugs: I'm so sorry the witch got you. :cry:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi Peoples I'm sorry I haven't been on for the last week or so. Started back at work and am absolutely shattered in the evenings.... although I should get used to it I guess!!
Went back to the doctors on Monday and he said that our chances of conceiving naturally is 2%. He has recommended not doing the final IUI as the chances of this succeeding is 8% while IVF with ICSI is 36%, big difference.
We're hoping to start in May/June. I've to find out info but he said something about going on the pill for 2 weeks, then off for 2 weeks then doing stimulants etc and the proceedure over 2 weeks and then the dreaded 2WW. Fingers crossed it'll all work out for us.

In response to Arianne, no we're not taking supplements. I'm only on folic acid but the doctor told us on Monday to maybe look into taking something called NHP Fertility Plus for Men and Women. I'm hoping to buy it either tomorrow or next week when back in Dublin. When we did IUI I was on Tomoxifen for 5 days and then Gonal F and Orgalutron injections until the trigger shot of Pregnyl. Not sure what drugs the IVF will entail but a friend has said that it can be anything up to 5 injections a day.... I'll be like a pin cushion!!!

Hope you are all keeping well and having better days and brighter futures...


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - sorry to hear that. That is sooo unfair to get your hopes up. 

It is about time someone had some good news to report on this thread!!

I went to a christening this weekend - 8 hours of hell. Lots of cute babies and coo-ing mums and dads. I felt like if one more person asked us when we planning on babies I was going to burst into tears. We have only told my mum, bro and Dh's sister that we are trying so when people ask we always have to fob them off with "one day", "we're nearly ready" or something like that. Argh!! What do you guys say when/if people ask you when you're thinking about having kids?

Rosababy - I know what you mean about engagement rings. Very shortly after we got engaged, our best man to be proposed to his girlfriend with a massive diamond that he then got set for her in a platinum band with extra diamonds. The band cost more than my whole ring, Grrr.

Off to the drs tomorrow for my 21day blood test and dh's SA result, Have taken a day off work in case the news is bad. Am going to watch the red carpet and Oscars to take my mind of it.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Morning, ladies; just thought I'd update. AF came. She also went. She lasted two days, was the lightest it has ever been and gave me backache. Never had backache before with AF. Of course, I checked my temp. yesterday b/c I thought, how can AF be this light after hanging out in my uterus for so damn long? Anyway, temp is the usual pre-O 97.5.

And what did I tell myself this month when I didn't get pregnant? Oh, it's just as well. I have to fly out of the country for a conference in the next few weeks; I would have been worried that the rays at the airport would have done something to the growing baby, blah, blah, blah. :dohh:

I don't think that I will have to come up with a reason for this cycle, because the way I worked it out, I won't even be home this month during O! :shrug:
Oh, well. It looks like a 2012 baby is going to be out for us pretty soon.

And Rosa when you said:



rosababy said:


> I hate bfns...Sometimes, I think I'd rather just see the low temp and AF than a stark white test. :cry:

I totally agree! That's why I haven't tested in months and months. Once I see the temp., I know. Then I just wait it out. :sleep: [Not that peacefully, of course].

Crumbs, I'm terribly sorry, honey. If only we had a button that immediately told us "Won't be getting pregnant this cycle" then the 2WW (or longer!) wouldn't seem so bad. :hugs:

Aisak...how long have you been trying, hon? I know how you feel; or did know. I'm really waaay past the point of other people's pregnancies getting me upset. I am just so used to it. It's like, well, of course. :wacko: Now, the closer the semester comes to an end, the more I'm thinking, all right, what the hell do I have to do get this thing going? Clomid it is (April/May).

Dodima, best of luck to you, my friend. I hope it all works out and that you don't end up being pricked too much. But if you do, I hope that your bundle of joy is the end-product. :flower:

X


----------



## Soleil Breeze

And mrs max - I hope DH's sperm analysis is fine!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi guys!! I'm back from our anniversary trip! It was wonderful, despite a trip to the ER!! ARGH! I had severe chest pain and thought I maybe had a blood clot from the surgery and a long car ride. After an EKG, 2 chest xrays, on IV, multiple bllod tests, a urine alanysis, and a lidocaide elixor, it was determined I'm gonna live! I'm just having a bad side effect to an antibiotic that I'm on. The doctors were very concerned about a blood clot as well, considering they're fatal! Eek! All is well though and the chest pain is subsiding. 

I just wanted to drop in and say hi, I will catch up on my reading tonight and chat more. I need to stop by a few journals as well! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I know there were some unwanted visitors and I'm sorry to see that. :hugs:


----------



## arianne

Hi girls, I hope everybody is doing well. 
I have a question, have any of you heard or tried soy isoflavone? I read is the natural clomid. I have heard of it a couple of times already and just read many success stories in this forum. So I want to get it today as im cd5, and you take it either cd1-cd5, cd3-cd7 or cd5-cd9. But my dh doesnt want me to get it :nope: and told me to just wait to see my doctor. I feel that at this point I wont lose anything by trying it, if i would just be trying 3 cycles I may wait for it to happen naturally but I feel I need to do something about it rather than just keep waiting for a miracle 

Have you heard about it?


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, ahhh!! I hope you're okay! :hugs:

Arianne, I have not tried soy, nor do I know much about it. There's got to be a thread somewhere on here about it, though. Have you searched yet? Do you have a doc appointment scheduled? Do you think it's worth waiting to talk to a doc first?

Dodima, I'm so sorry your dh's SA did not get good results. :hugs: Are you willing to try IVF? Does your insurance help with the costs?

Mrsmax, how did you cd21 go?? When do you get the results? Did you get your dh's SA results yet?

Soleil, I'm so sorry AF got you. :hugs: That sucks. On a slightly more positive note, your post was hysterical! :rofl:

Afm, the Clomid definitely gave me hot flashes. Holy night sweats Batman!! :haha: I woke up every night literally sweating. I was so uncomfortable. However, if that's the worst that happens, and I get a :bfp: I'll take it!


----------



## Aisak

Soleil...

We tried for about 6 months (not that long, i know) and then dh had to go thousands of miles away for training. He left in January and won't be back until June. So a big part of my crazy when he was home was trying to get pg before he left. And now that he's gone, the majority of my crazy goes towards feeling blue about not even getting to try (and missing my husband, of course).


----------



## rosababy

Aisak, oh that must be terrible to have your dh away for that long. Is he in the military? My dh was gone, but only for 3 months, and it was terrible. I was miserable without him. We weren't ttc at that time, so at least I wasn't thinking about that too! You poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## Aisak

Yes, he's military. Is your dh military?


----------



## Regalpeas

Crumbs and Soleil AF for me two Im CD5 officially trying again.

Sorry Aisak about hubby being away.


I agree babies, random pregnancy announcements, parenting it's all everywhere. It gets difficult at times.

I also try not to stress about age either. That's a weight on my head. Now family's starting to ask frequently whether we are pregnant yet and urging us to try. It's heartbreaking trying to get around those conversations.


----------



## rosababy

Aisak said:


> Yes, he's military. Is your dh military?

Yes, but national guard, so it's not full time.


----------



## Dodima1999

rosababy said:


> Hopeful, ahhh!! I hope you're okay! :hugs:
> 
> Dodima, I'm so sorry your dh's SA did not get good results. :hugs: Are you willing to try IVF? Does your insurance help with the costs?
> 
> Hi
> 
> We're hoping to start IVF in a few months. I said in work to see what their policy is (started a new job and knew I wouldn't settle thinking that I'd have to delay the baby thing because of it). They said they will totally support me which is fantastic and accommodate any time off etc.
> As for insurance I'm afraid Irish health insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment...... It's seen as a luxury and not a necessity!!!!! Don't get me started, children now are classed as luxury.
> 
> Hoping you are all keeping well. Spring starting, let's hope for many spring conceptions


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Dodima1999 said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Don't get me started, children now are classed as luxury.
> )
> 
> As crazy as that sounds it sure is how it feels sometimes!! :growlmad:
> 
> Don't know much about soy, but hear of people talking about it all the time.Click to expand...


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> Mrsmax, how did you cd21 go?? When do you get the results? Did you get your dh's SA results yet?
> 
> !

I get my results on Friday, but dh's came back on Monday and were normal. I feel very thankful and grateful that my tests have all come back clear so far, but as the dr. said it doesn't help us to work out why we aren't getting pregnant.

Dr. talked about IVF - in the UK now you get one free go, but have to be referred before your 35th birthday - mine is in October so we have to make our minds up about that in the next 3 months!! Scary. 

Dodima - do you get a free round of IVF in Ireland? 

Aisak - your hubby being away at anytime must be miserable, especially when try for a baby :(


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, I'm glad dh's results are good! Have you tried Clomid? What about IUI? There are steps to take before IVF, right?


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Ladies
Mind if I join you in this group? Not that I need more distraction from work ;)

Officially I am on CD3 today (my first AF since a MMC) but I am trying not to watch the clock too much this cycle (hoping that being more relaxed about things might be better overall)

PS - I'll be 30 in May ! agh!


----------



## rosababy

SUSAN!!! :hi: I was so confused, because I was like ummm...you ARE in this group. :haha: I was thinking of our other thread. Oops! Welcome to the 'almost' 30 and over club! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Rosa - I was going to say I guess I'm following you :)


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Hi Rosa - I was going to say I guess I'm following you :)

:haha: That's quite all right!


----------



## Dodima1999

![/QUOTE]


Dodima - do you get a free round of IVF in Ireland? 

[/QUOTE]

No we don't get any free treatment. I was told by my health insurer that we could claim back blood tests as long as the word Fertility isn't on the invoice.... kinda hard when the clinic is Sims Fertility Clinic!!
I'm going to send off the blood tests we did and my husbands sperm tests and see what they say... can't hurt to ask.


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi ladies,

Mind if I rejoin?? 

Just waiting for AF to arrive after MMC and hopefully back to TTC then. :flower:


----------



## SMFirst

MsJMouse - Sorry for your loss. I had a very similar thing happen to me in late January. I just got AF two days ago after my loss (it was pretty much a month later). How are you feeling?


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi SMFirst - I have seen you on some of the loss support forums.

Mostly I am feeling okay - have up days and then some down days. How about you??

I am hoping AF comes sooner rather than later. Weird cause normally everyone is hoping AF won't come. :wacko:


----------



## MsJMouse

SMFirst said:


> MsJMouse - Sorry for your loss. I had a very similar thing happen to me in late January. I just got AF two days ago after my loss (it was pretty much a month later). How are you feeling?

:hugs: Sorry to hear about your loss as well. :dust: to us.


----------



## rosababy

msjmouse, welcome! :hi: I'm sorry about your loss. I hope your next bean is very sticky!


----------



## SMFirst

MsJMouse said:


> Hi SMFirst - I have seen you on some of the loss support forums.
> 
> Mostly I am feeling okay - have up days and then some down days. How about you??
> 
> I am hoping AF comes sooner rather than later. Weird cause normally everyone is hoping AF won't come. :wacko:

I have had good days and bad as well. I was feeling quite good recently until AF showed up and that got me feeling some self-pity again.. 

But I do find that I can shake myself out of it fairly well now - just trying to think of positive things and reminding myself that this is not something that can be rushed anyway...

But it's always good to have a place to vent or find support like here :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry for your losses MsJ and SM:hug:

I'm sorta new to this thread. I introduced myself about a week or so ago in reference to MACA questions.

But Ill do so again. I'm 31 hubby is 40. We've just began trying again after about a 5 mo hiatus due to health reasons. We started trying last August. We have several challenges but we refuse to give up. I've just started a new cycle. I'm CD6 . I plan to start tempting tomorrow. 

I would like to be more active in this thread, but I can't log on for weeks at a times sometimes depending on my schedule and other things going on.

I hope to keep up.:blush:

lol


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Regalpeas - We have something in common too - I'm turning 30 and my husband is 40. So my DH feels the clock ticking a bit more than me, and also worried that his sperm might not be as chipper as when he was younger but we haven't gotten a SA done for him yet..

Best of luck this round of trying :)


----------



## kcali

Welcome MsJMouse and SMFirst!

Hi Everyone!

I have just been busy with work during my 2WW. I feel like I want to test and I can't wait until next week! I think I will test Friday (10 dpo). I know it's pretty early but I have been having some symptoms that are different from other months (or at least I think). My dh says I say that every month...:blush: And it doesn't help I've been reading the bfp stories and early preg symptoms at www.twoweekwait.com :wacko:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi Regalpeas -

I am 31, DH is 33. I was on this thread a few months ago but left due to falling pregnant. Unfortunately I am back again and waiting for AF so I can start back on the TTC merry-go-round. :wacko:

Good luck with this cycle.


----------



## mrsmax

Welcome MsMouse and SMFirst and everyone else. 

Sorry to hear about your losses, but sticky babydust to you both :hugs:

Rosababy - yep, lots to try before IVF. My dr. seems to be fixated on it, but he is just a general practioner, so I am hoping that when we get referred to a fertility clinic they will focus on other things we can do first. 

Kcali - you testing on Friday?? Really, really good luck. That is my 10 DPO too but I am trying to wait until AF is due, but not sure I will be able to. In fact, I bet I test over the weekend!! I have a good feeling this month too, but symptoms to speak of, except a dip in my temps on day 7 and day 8 - could it be an implantation dip...
Let us know when you get the results - let's hope you are outta here!!


----------



## mrsmax

Dodima1999 said:


> !


Dodima - do you get a free round of IVF in Ireland? 

[/QUOTE]

No we don't get any free treatment. I was told by my health insurer that we could claim back blood tests as long as the word Fertility isn't on the invoice.... kinda hard when the clinic is Sims Fertility Clinic!!
I'm going to send off the blood tests we did and my husbands sperm tests and see what they say... can't hurt to ask.[/QUOTE]


That's a bummer. So annoying that most fertility treatments aren't on NHS (here) or covered by insurance. Seems so unfair. 

Good luck with bloods and sperm tests. Fxd


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MsJMouse- sorry to hear that you are rejoining us as well. Looks like you maybe had your D&C a week before me- Mine was Feb 19. I have my two week follow up tomorrow. Will you start trying right away or have you come up with a game plan yet? We are waiting on chromosomal testing from the D&C to figure out our next move. So sorry for you loss :hugs: Our baby stopped growning at 6w5d so very similar to yours. Sending you lots of well wishes for a healthy next pregnancy. 

SM- so sorry for your loss as well. :hugs: I know it's hard when AF shows after a mc because you feel like you are starting the journey over again. The good part is that it signifies the end to the mc- physically. Unfortunately the emotional struggle continues on, but that's what this forum is for! There's so many of us who share the same pain unfortunately, but it helps us realize we aren't alone. After my first mc it took about 3 months from my first D&C until AF showed so I was doing the happy dance when she finally came! Texting my friends like a teenager with a pregnancy scare, "I started my period!!!!!". :) Good times will come for you!!

Kcali- good luck lady!!! :dust: And stay off that website! Ha!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Had to look up what an MMC was and it made me sad. :nope: So sorry that MsJMouse and SMFirst had to go through that...
Aisak - arrgghhh; that's a while to wait to try again. But, on the positive side, you can work on doing what you need to do so that you are in tip-top shape for when hubby comes back. That way you can just jump on him, do the happy dance and make a baby! :kiss:
mrsmax - I am sooo happy that DH's SA was fab! That is terrific! and I WISH that I could get a free go at IVF. My Lord. I'd be all over it.
rosa - thanks for the clomid update, girl! 
Arianne - all I know is that soy is a natural estrogen, but that you shouldn't take too much of it. Like everything else, take it in moderation.
hopefulmama - good grief, what a ride you've had over the past month or so. Time for you to be getting some good news, woman. Your month has to be coming soon, along with a whole bunch of sticky bean glue and prayers. :hugs:
regalpeas - if you don't mind me asking, what are some of the challenges that you and hubby have been facing?

I'm 6 dpo. Actually had to look it up this morning because I didn't know. I kind of want it to be like that until AF shows again. I'm pretty sure I'll be at a conference when I O again, but fingers crossed, I'll ovulate "normally" and around CD 17. That way I can get some :sex: for the road. ;)


----------



## MsJMouse

hopefulmama2b said:


> MsJMouse- sorry to hear that you are rejoining us as well. Looks like you maybe had your D&C a week before me- Mine was Feb 19. I have my two week follow up tomorrow. Will you start trying right away or have you come up with a game plan yet? We are waiting on chromosomal testing from the D&C to figure out our next move. So sorry for you loss :hugs: Our baby stopped growning at 6w5d so very similar to yours. Sending you lots of well wishes for a healthy next pregnancy.
> 
> SM- so sorry for your loss as well. :hugs: I know it's hard when AF shows after a mc because you feel like you are starting the journey over again. The good part is that it signifies the end to the mc- physically. Unfortunately the emotional struggle continues on, but that's what this forum is for! There's so many of us who share the same pain unfortunately, but it helps us realize we aren't alone. After my first mc it took about 3 months from my first D&C until AF showed so I was doing the happy dance when she finally came! Texting my friends like a teenager with a pregnancy scare, "I started my period!!!!!". :) Good times will come for you!!
> 
> Kcali- good luck lady!!! :dust: And stay off that website! Ha!

thanks hopefulmama2b - Sorry you had to go this as well. I am hoping that it is not 3 months to AF - actually looking forward to it - which just seems so bizzaire :wacko:. I have my post D&C follow up on 8th March - at this stage I was told to wait a couple of months (which I took to be calendar months and it is already nearly one month on) before trying again. I guess I will confirm that when I see the OB next week. I think half the things the OB said to me before the D&C when in one ear and out the other.

good luck with your appt - hopefully you get some answers from the testing. :hugs: I am aiming to get some things out of the way in the next month - like seeing a dentist so that is all up to date before we try again. I really need to get back on my vitamins but I can't bring myself to take anything more than folate at the moment. Hopefully I will get my act back together in the next week or so. 

Soleil Breeze - I was also in the dark about what MMC stood for until it happened to me. Definately don't wish it on anyone. 

:dust: and sticky beans to everyone.


----------



## mrsmax

Today is 10DPO for me and I will not test, I will not test...argh it is so hard not to!!

Kcali - how did you get on?


----------



## SMFirst

That's the good and bad thing about this website - I learned so many good things, but I also read many horror stories of all the many things that can go wrong in this whole process..

To me it really seems like a miracle to have a healthy baby at this point! But I just keep trying to remind myself that one day we all will have that miracle.

Actually today I was assessing one of my shirts to see if it would work as a maternity top (it's long and stretchy) - so that's some positive thinking right? :)

On another topic - as I sit here at work right now my co-worker is telling my about an old colleague who apparently just had a baby and didn't even know she was pregnant the whole time!! I can't begin to believe how that happens!!


----------



## kcali

Hi everyone... so... I tested this morning with fmu on one of those drugstore test that have a blue cross-hairs and if the vertical line appears your pregnant. Well there was a faint, but noticeable blue line. So I think I am but I will retest tomorrow again. :thumbup:

My dh even saw the faint blue line, so I don't think it's in my mind.:wacko:


----------



## SMFirst

kcali - Hooray!! Best of luck for testing tomorrow!


----------



## mrsmax

kcali said:


> Hi everyone... so... I tested this morning with fmu on one of those drugstore test that have a blue cross-hairs and if the vertical line appears your pregnant. Well there was a faint, but noticeable blue line. So I think I am but I will retest tomorrow again. :thumbup:
> 
> My dh even saw the faint blue line, so I don't think it's in my mind.:wacko:


OMG!!! OMG!!! That's amazing!! Yay!! You sound so calm I had to read your post twice to make sure I read it right :happydance: Really, reallt good luck testing tomorrow. I wouldn't be able to sleep I'd be so excited. 

I have all my f'xd for you - like I've said for a while - we arew overdue some good news on this thread :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Kcali!!! Go out and get a pink dye test! FX that this is your :bfp:!!!!! This thread needs some good news!!

SM, I agree about this website. I never knew all of the terrible things that can go wrong, and all the possibilities of why this and that until BnB. Now I know why people always say how much of a miracle birth is! Sheesh! :wacko:


----------



## kcali

I went to the store before work and picked up some First Response tests with the pink dye. And I got 2 lines!!! The line is still a little faint but very visible - I think it's a :bfp: (I took this test about 4 hrs after my fmu).

I still don't believe it and think for some reason it's too early, or it's not real or the test might change. :nope: 

I bought these digital tests which I will probably take with tomorrow's fmu. The one's that say "pregnant" or "not pregnant" maybe when I see the word I will believe it.:cloud9:

(btw I really need to stop researching the internet for early bfp's - some info is kinda scary...)


----------



## rosababy

Kcali, OMMMMGGGG!!!!! Post the pics tomorrow morning! :wohoo: Congrats!!


----------



## SMFirst

kcali - Just a word of warning about digital tests - somehow they are often LESS sensitive than the other HPTs so there's a possibility it might say "Not Pregnant" if it's too early... But sounds promising for you!


----------



## MsJMouse

Kcali - Congrats. That is awesome. Hopefully the line is darker again tomorrow. :happydance:

SMFirst - that is definately positive thinking about the shirt. I have done that with some of my work shirts too. :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

kcali said:


> I went to the store before work and picked up some First Response tests with the pink dye. And I got 2 lines!!! The line is still a little faint but very visible - I think it's a :bfp: (I took this test about 4 hrs after my fmu).
> 
> I still don't believe it and think for some reason it's too early, or it's not real or the test might change. :nope:
> 
> I bought these digital tests which I will probably take with tomorrow's fmu. The one's that say "pregnant" or "not pregnant" maybe when I see the word I will believe it.:cloud9:
> 
> (btw I really need to stop researching the internet for early bfp's - some info is kinda scary...)

Whoohoooooo!!!!!!! Congratulations!! BTW...early BFP are better than late as far as success stories go as soon as you make it past when AF is done. It's a good sign girl! Late implantation sometimes has problems sticking so you'd rather get early.


----------



## rosababy

Kcali, did you :test:?


----------



## arianne

Hi girls!! I havent got the chance to read all the new posts but I see there is a BFP!! *congrats kcali!!!* That is wonderful news!!! I hope everything goes well and that we all join you very soon!!!! 
Can you share if you did something different this cycle? 

Also I see some new members, welcome!!!:hugs:

I am at cd10 of my cycle#9... I was supposed to have the hsg test done this cycle, but when I called they were fully booked! aaah when I finally decide to do it, I cant... anyway... I have a doc appt on march 23, and april 5... so I am looking forward to that... also trying not to get too consumed by this whole thing... that is why I am trying not to be on BnB too much, and thinking that it will eventually happen so that I might as well just enjoy my freedom while I can... although its hard not to think about it and read about it, and get concerned about it.... some days it hits me, and all of the sudden I feel like crying, but I'm trying not to let it get me anymore :flower: one of the things I promise was to check bnb only once a week, I'm not quite there yet haha is bc I miss you all!

praying for more bfps!!! who's testing next?


----------



## rosababy

Arianne!!! Good to see you, girl. :flower: I think I'm o'ing in the next few days, so I'm not testing until end of March, probably around the 22nd or so. 2 days after my 32nd birthday! :cake: 

Good to hear that you're not spending too much time thinking/worrying about ttc, even though we miss you. That sucks that you couldn't get in for the hcg! I'm having cd21 blood test next Saturday, so I'm looking forward to seeing how clomid affects my progesterone levels.


----------



## arianne

Hi Rosa!!:hugs: How is clomid working for you? I hope you get the best bday gift ever!! That would be so nice!!
Keep us posted on your cd21 test! 

Mrsmax, when ppl used to ask me about when will we have kids I used to get excited and tell all my plans, but since I have been ttc I try to avoid the topic. I announced to almost everybody that I was going to stat ttc in july 2010, so a LOT of ppl kept asking us if I am pg yet... it was hard... but now they stopped asking... Happy to hear your DH SA results were normal! how long have you been trying?

smfirst and Msjmouse, I am so sorry about your mmc :( how long did you both ttc? Good luck on your next cycle!:hugs:

Regalpeas haha yeah it is hard to keep up if you leave the forum for more than a couple of days!! GL with everything!

WISHING FOR MORE STICKY BFPS ON THIS THREAD!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Arianne_ good to hear from you! Bummer about the HSG. I may have to get one of those as well so I want to hear how it goes! 

Kcali- Has the news set it? What's dh's reaction?? So happy for you!

Rosa- Hope the clomid is doing it's thing this month!! Good luck on the cd21 test...so do you usually have low pg, or are they checking for the first time?

I should get my genetic tests back next Monday so hoping to come up with my plan of attack after that. Bleeding stopped, but I know my hcg levels are still high because the test line is darker than the control line still on the hpt. Drives me nuts that it takes my levels so long to fall!!

Susan- has af returned yet? How long did it take? It took me forever last time and it's looking like it may be the same this time and I hate it!! :)

mj- what about you- are you having your hcg levels monitored to below 5?


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, I hope your levels drop soon so you can start again. It must be so hard to wait. :hugs:

The only time my prog levels were checked, they were low, yes. Only 8 something, and for 7 dpo, they should have been much higher. :shrug: So, this is the first one they'll do while I'm on clomid, and I'm excited to see if they'll be higher! That's the reason I'm on clomid, so I certainly hope it's working! It dried up my cm, so I hope it's doing something good! :haha:

I hope I get the best bday gift ever, too! Arianne, I announced it to everyone that we were starting to ttc in june as well! Here we are...no baby. :nope: They've also stopped asking.


----------



## SMFirst

Arianne - We had been trying since July 2010 and my LMP before my BFP was late Oct 2010, so it was about 5 cycles but felt like forever.. We used preseed the cycle I got my BFP but since things didn't work out I am undecided how I feel about preseed now...

Hopefulmama2b - Well I had medical management on Jan 31 and then AF showed up on Feb 28, so that's about the right length for a cycle but AF was different from normal - not light but only lasted for 2-3 days, and then gone for 3 days and then a little more spotting today.. So we'll see what happens this cycle..

As for my HCG levels, I had blood work done on Feb 2 and Feb 9 and by Feb 9 it was around 10. (I didn't do any HPTs as I was so frustrated over the whole thing I just wanted to forget all about it..)

Rosa- I hope the clomid does it's job for you!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Arianne - we had been trying for 6 cycles. LMP was November. I actually bothered to temp the last cycle and bd'd every other day (DH was over the moon :haha:) and every day around O. 

I aim to start temping again once AF arrives. 

Hopefulmama2b - D&C was the 10th Feb. Still waiting to see what happens with AF. I had some spotting about 14days out and nothing since. I haven't had any blood work done since but I see the OB tomorrow. I might do a HPT today or tomorrow. 

Good luck with the results of your genetic testing. :hugs:

Rosababy - fingers crossed for an awesome birthday present. :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

Arianne - same as you - we are on 9th cycle ttc - started June 201. 10th cycle due to start on Wednesday... It seems like years though, esp as I turn the dreaded 3-5 in October!!

Kcali - what news? Did you retest?! 

I tested DPO 11 and got BFN. It was a good time to test cause I can trick myself that it was too early. Not going to test now, unless AF is late (due Wed), but am not very hopeful.


----------



## mrsmax

:nope: Boo hiss - AF got me two days early. 

On to cycle 10. Grrr.

Am going to try acupuncture this cycle as my "new thing". 

Still, dr said he will refer us to a fertility clinic at the end of March. (He thinks this will be our cycle 12 so trying a year), so at least we might find out what is going on. Must be blocked tubes or something internal as all our preliminary tests have been fine. 

Soooo frustrating, feel like it will never happen. :cry:

(sorry, feeling sorry for myself, but put positive head on soon!!) 

Hopeful - good luck if you take HPT.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hugs: Sorry to hear mrsmax. I'm glad that they are going to refer you. Like you said if it's something like blocked tubes there's no use in you going through the disappointment month after month if it is something like that. Hopefully it's not, but it's good to look into it anyway so that, if necessarily you can come up with a different plan of attack. I hope the accupuncture works for you! I know it's frustrating, but hang in there. :hugs:

And nope, I will not be taking a hpt until Friday. I need to give it one week from the last time I took it so that hopefully the line is a lot lighter if not gone (I can wish any way!) I don't want it to ruin my week!


----------



## SMFirst

sorry mrsmax :( But acupuncture is something I've heard several people talk of lately (in regards to fertility) so maybe it will work for you!

hopefulmama - that's a good plan to wait to test.. have a great week!


----------



## Crumbs

Hey ya'll! I've been gone for a long while - my husband's been away for business but he's coming home tonight!!! Yay! 

I noticed a :bfp: CONGRATULATIONS kcali!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9!


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, good to see you again! I'm glad to hear your dh is coming home! Where are you in your cycle?

Mrsmax, I'm so sorry AF got you. And early! What a witch. 11 days...how long is your luteal phase usually? I've heard great things about acupuncture too. I've actually considered it myself. Have you thought about clomid?

Afm, no positive opk yet, still no ewcm. However, I have faint lines on my opk, which means I'm either fading in or fading out. So, I must be close to it. No temp spike this morning, which surprised me. We dtd this morning. There's nothing quite like having to set an alarm for 6:00 am to have sex! :wacko: The good thing is it was quick, and we both "enjoyed" it at the exact same time, which hardly ever happens anymore! I hope the :spermy: were sucked up nice and tight! :haha: Other than that, just hanging out waiting for a temp spike. :coffee:


----------



## kcali

I retested Sat & Sun and went to the dr's lab on Sunday to get a test done there and they were all positive. On Saturday the line was a little darker, and Sunday it was really dark not even using fmu or even smu. So it looks like I am pregnant. I need to stay positive that it will be ok! I would have seen AF anywhere from CD26-30 (sat-thurs) so if nothing happens by Friday I will feel a lot more confident that this is for real!:wacko:

I called the dr's this morning and will have my first prenatal appt Apr 11th. :thumbup:

I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and as it was easier to go through this because I was able to discuss my feelings with others who felt the exact same way. Good luck to everyone, I am sure you will all see a bfp soon!!! If you all don't mind - I'd like to hang out a little here...:hugs:


----------



## sillysilly7

kcali said:


> I retested Sat & Sun and went to the dr's lab on Sunday to get a test done there and they were all positive. On Saturday the line was a little darker, and Sunday it was really dark not even using fmu or even smu. So it looks like I am pregnant. I need to stay positive that it will be ok! I would have seen AF anywhere from CD26-30 (sat-thurs) so if nothing happens by Friday I will feel a lot more confident that this is for real!:wacko:
> 
> I called the dr's this morning and will have my first prenatal appt Apr 11th. :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and as it was easier to go through this because I was able to discuss my feelings with others who felt the exact same way. Good luck to everyone, I am sure you will all see a bfp soon!!! If you all don't mind - I'd like to hang out a little here...:hugs:

Congrats kcali! I got my BFP Jan 5th at 9DPO and still have been hanging out here hoping for some more success stories. I'm 12 weeks today and it still doesn't seem real to me. I have an ultrasound tomorrow, so once I see and hopefully hear the little one again, I'm hoping it'll sink in. I was on edge for the first 3 weeks. It was hard because I wanted to talk to friends that had been pregnant but wanted to follow the 12 week rule. 

Congrats again!


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Kcali - that is awesome news. :happydance:

I took a HPT yesterday and it was negative so now I guess I just wait to see when AF arrives. Hopefully sooner rather than later. Off to see the OB today for my post-surgery followup, which has got me a little on the nervous side. I am not keen on doctor's appts at the best of times (have had a few health problems a few years ago) and this time my DH is unable to come along for moral support as he has to work. 

Bummer that AF came early mrsmax. Accupuncture sounds like a good thing try.


----------



## rosababy

Kcali, I'm so happy for you!!! :wohoo: I'm sure your bean will be really sticky, so try to relax. I know it's hard. You are of course welcome to stay here!! You better not leave us! :haha:

Afm, I'm just sitting around...bd'ing and waiting for a temp spike. I expected to get it this morning, but nope. Just 0.2 higher. My dh and I bd'ed this morning. Actually set the alarm to get it in before work. :haha: Who does that?! My dh was like people who are ttc do that! Still no positive opk, which is totally annoying, but whatever. Clomid has messed with things this cycle, maybe I'll add opks to that list. I hope I get my bfp after this wacked out cycle! :wacko:


----------



## SMFirst

rosababy said:


> Kcali, I'm so happy for you!!! :wohoo: I'm sure your bean will be really sticky, so try to relax. I know it's hard. You are of course welcome to stay here!! You better not leave us! :haha:
> 
> Afm, I'm just sitting around...bd'ing and waiting for a temp spike. I expected to get it this morning, but nope. Just 0.2 higher. My dh and I bd'ed this morning. Actually set the alarm to get it in before work. :haha: Who does that?! My dh was like people who are ttc do that! Still no positive opk, which is totally annoying, but whatever. Clomid has messed with things this cycle, maybe I'll add opks to that list. I hope I get my bfp after this wacked out cycle! :wacko:

That's so great your DH is up for setting the alarm to BD (pun intended ;) )

He's committed!


----------



## rosababy

Susan, oh honey! If you only knew my dh...If it were up to him, we'd be bd'ing EVERY DAY! :rofl: He was proud of ME for getting up early. I am SO not a morning person. I actually was interested in trying morning :sex: because night sex isn't working for our bfp. Not sure if it'll make a huge difference, but it's worth trying. He is definitely committed. The longer this process takes, the more he wants a baby. It's really sweet, actually. He gets really disappointed every time AF comes, too.


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks everyone - feel more positive today. Had a good cry when I got home from work and hubby was fantastic and made me laugh and fel positive. 

Rosababy - your post made me laugh!! Also, my dh has got more keen about a baby since we started trying. I know now he will be over the moon when it (eventually) happens. My luteul phase is usually about 14 days, which I think it ok? Also, my HPKs showed I ovulated before F&F did, so maybe my temps were out. 

My dr wont consider clomid as my bloods were normal, maybe fertiloity clinic will think differently.

Kcali - that is such fantastic news. And silly, congrats!! Def needed those positives!! :) :)


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, glad I could make you laugh. :haha: I'm also glad that you're feeling better. :hugs: It helps so much to have a supportive dh, isnt' it? Mine is the same. Very supportive and always pulls me out the depths of despair that I fall into every time AF comes. :haha:

All your blood tests are normal...SA is normal, right? I can't remember. :blush: So what do the docs suggest?? Very frustrating.

I got my +opk this morning! It wasn't DARKER, but it was the same shade/color as the control line, so I'm counting it as a positive. Yesss!! Not sure why it's later than normal, but whatever. Bd tonight and hopefully a temp spike in the morning! I moved my cd21 blood test, since it's so late. Everything I read says wait at least a week after o to get a good progesterone reading, otherwise it'll be too low.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa- it's such a good feeling when it's finally positive! Good luck catching the egg!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I was bummed a wee bit yesterday; watched a Baby Story on TLC and the ol' eyes welled up (I guess I *really* do want that baby even though I keep finding reasons why it's okay that I'm not pregnant every month) ;)

But this morning! What fabulous news! Congrats to kcali and sillysilly! :dance:
Please, please, please rub some of those good baby vibes off on us! [and kcali, we'd all be delighted if you hang around! We need preparation for when we get our BFPs this year! ;) know what I mean? ]

mrsmax, I hope acupuncture works for you. I did it for 11 months; didn't get pregnant, although my acne issue improved quite a bit.
rosa - morning is the best time to :sex: [minus the stinky breath of course], but I'm a morning gal, so I'm biased. :blush:

CD 11 for me; felt my left ovary yesterday and today which means I am going to ovulate from that blasted side again. I hope to God it's not another 43 day cycle. I need to go back to the 31 day cycles!

X


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, 43 days?! That sucks. I hope you have a regular cycle this time, too! Although if you're already feeling o pains this early, that's a good sign! 

We actually got up to brush our teeth and I put in preseed before we :sex: in the morning. LOL! I don't mind it when it's not too early in the morning. I've read that the :spermy: are nice and fresh, too, so I hope it was a good thing for us!


----------



## Crumbs

rosababy said:


> Crumbs, good to see you again! I'm glad to hear your dh is coming home! Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Afm, no positive opk yet, still no ewcm. However, I have faint lines on my opk, which means I'm either fading in or fading out. So, I must be close to it. No temp spike this morning, which surprised me. We dtd this morning. There's nothing quite like having to set an alarm for 6:00 am to have sex! :wacko: The good thing is it was quick, and we both "enjoyed" it at the exact same time, which hardly ever happens anymore! I hope the :spermy: were sucked up nice and tight! :haha: Other than that, just hanging out waiting for a temp spike. :coffee:

Hey hun! I should be in my fertile period now! Hubby's sick but we managed time for some lovin' this morning :happydance: I'm really thinking about buying a softcup, trying to lay still on an uncomfy pillow isn't so nice (especially for the pillow)! :blush: For a second, I was actually thinking about skipping this month, I just got over sickness and it actually feels good to do things again. I've decided to just act normal and if it happens, it happens!

My friend (she's 34) was one of those that didn't even realize she was pregnant. She went into the hospital because she felt sick and turned out pregnant. It gave me hope for TTCing and having a normal life! (Not like what I've been doing the last 2 months) :wacko:

I told myself to ignore it (to keep sane) and just BD when I should and stop forgetting to take my temps and that's it! Well, that's my new tactic for this month anyway! :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> mrsmax, glad I could make you laugh. :haha: I'm also glad that you're feeling better. :hugs: It helps so much to have a supportive dh, isnt' it? Mine is the same. Very supportive and always pulls me out the depths of despair that I fall into every time AF comes. :haha:
> 
> All your blood tests are normal...SA is normal, right? I can't remember. :blush: So what do the docs suggest?? Very frustrating.
> 
> I got my +opk this morning! It wasn't DARKER, but it was the same shade/color as the control line, so I'm counting it as a positive. Yesss!! Not sure why it's later than normal, but whatever. Bd tonight and hopefully a temp spike in the morning! I moved my cd21 blood test, since it's so late. Everything I read says wait at least a week after o to get a good progesterone reading, otherwise it'll be too low.


Roasbaby - all our tests were fine - Dh's SA test was incedible - he has a :spermy: of 175mill (normal is 20 mil!!) So it is def me :( I have an appointment with dr at end of this month and he will refer me to a speacilist fertility clinic. They will do the dye tes (HSG?). 
Am going to try to chill a bit this month...

I wonder why your O day is so late? I had some really faint OPKs last month for a couple of days and they really confused me. Guess it just means more bding!! Hope you get that spike soon :winkwink:

Anyone near testing time?


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, I've actually wondered about soft cups. Not exactly sure what they are, but I'm going to research it. It IS sucky to have to lie down for so long with our hips up. Annoying. 

Mrsmax, so glad your dh's SA came back great!! That's a lot of :spermy:!!! That must be a relief. Now you can cross it off your list and move on to other possibilities. 

Afm, no temp spike today, which is actually good. Remember when I said my dh would dtd everyday if he could?! Yeah...spoke too soon. He couldn't finish last night, after a LONG time of trying. It was so frustrating. This has NEVER happened to us before. Ever. Of course it's the day I get my +opk. :wacko: So i guess it's good that I didn't get my temp spike this morning. We did however get to do it this morning, but it took a while (because he still hurt from trying so hard last night) and it wasn't the best/strongest. Sigh. I am so down today. It figures out "good" ones were not during my fertile time. I'm so frustrated!!!!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa- Sorry you are down but don't feel bad - the not finishing thing has probably happened to everyone - particularly if you are using Preseed - my DH said if I used too much it felt too slippery and there was no sensation, and I've read others say the same..

Crumbs - good idea to try to stay low key this month. We are doing that too (although I thought it would be a good idea to BD yesterday but my DH was too tired) - but if we don't even BD at all during the good time this month that will be ok...

I've never really looked into softcups either - I don't know if there's much difference between lying flat and lying with hips propped up, so I just find a comfortable position in general and lay about 20 min (unless I fall asleep!)

Mrsmax - well that's good you are moving forward in the testing. Hopefully your results come back good too..


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Susan- I agree I never really do the propped up thing either- just lay there for a while. The first time I got pregnant I didn't even lay there. I read they get to their destination pretty quickly regardless. 

Rosa- Poor guy- Doing it on command isn't always possible. It happens. And I know what you mean when it goes on and on and on and inside you're screaming- Do it already!!! Like Susan said- I think that's happened to everyone.

Crumbs- Good luck! :sex:

Soliel- Baby Story and One Born Every Minute turn on the water works for me too! I prefer to watch alone so DH doesn't think I'm a total wacko with my sobbing. :) "It's just such a precious miracle! :cry:" :haha: That's me!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. :hugs: I know it happens to everyone, just never happened to us, so now I know how much it sucks! It surprised my dh, too, and I know he felt incredibly bad. I did put more preseed in, and that may have made a difference. Oh well. It's over and we're moving on. At least we got to dtd this morning, so all was not lost. I'm just going to act normal and extra lovey so he knows it doesn't bother me. I don't want him to feel pressure next time. I just felt so bad for him because he felt bad. (a vicious cycle!) :haha:

I just lie on my back with a small pillow, and it's kind of annoying, but I don't mind. In fact, our "routine" lately has been watch an episode of our favorite shows in bed together when we're finished. :haha: It's fun!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Forget PMS; I'm just freaking grumpy today. Well, this afternoon. I was fine until about an hour ago. Just tired. Lots going on. Found out the DH is leaving town on Sunday afternoon and will be back Monday evening. I'm mad. :growlmad: I told him that I could be O-ing the week before I go away and that he needs to be here until I leave. I will be soooo upset if I get a positive OPK and he's not here to do anything with. Sigh. I even have the pre-seed ready. It will be our first time using it. [By the way SMFirst, thanks for the info on preseed, I didn't know that it could make things a little difficult in the getting-your-groove-on front].

Crumbs, I think it will be good to take some time off of temping. If you've been doing it for a few months, you know what your pre-O temp is. Every now and again I temp just to see whether I am pre-O or if I've got post-O temps. But I don't do it every month. It was just too much after a while.

Rosa, I can't believe you didn't get sore! Sometimes that would happen to me if we did it too much :blush: Who knows? Maybe this will be a *surprise*, you think you didn't catch it, but you did! :kiss:

mrsmax, I don't think you can say that it is "you" just because hubby's count is great. How was his morphology and sperm motility? My DH's count is quadruple the norm, too, but his morph. and motility suck, which is why the fertility doc. suggested IUI to us.

Anyway, girls; I wish we could just get-to-gether for a gab fest right now. I feel so blah. Grrr.

Hopefully I'll be in a better mood when I'm on here next.
X


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Ladies - I just came across this link in another BnB thread:

https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html

Maybe DH's 4% morphology isn't such an awful thing after all? What about his 39% motility?


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil - I definitely have days like yours, when you just feel grumpy! Though lately I've been feeling better myself..

If your preseed came with an applicator, the volume that the applicator holds is WAY too much.

If I remember, the applicator holds like 5mL, but I found 1-2 mL to be plenty (it was when I tried using 3mL that it was noticably too much)

Hope you are together for the important days :)

And hopefully you are right about Rosa catching it too!

I would really like my DH to have a SA done, but it has to be 1 year since we started trying before they'll do it, so if nothing happens by June then we will go in..


----------



## Soleil Breeze

SM - that's great to know! Thanks; I haven't opened the box, but I pretty sure it says applicator somewhere on it. So we won't fill it up all the way. 2ml! ;)


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil Breeze said:


> Ladies - I just came across this link in another BnB thread:
> 
> https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html
> 
> Maybe DH's 4% morphology isn't such an awful thing after all? What about his 39% motility?

I just read through that - interesting..

I like this line "We are telling almost all men that their sperm is abnormal, and that just cant be. The fact is we do not know what a normal sperm looks like"

ie If most men have abnormal sperm, then abnormal is normal!! :)


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, the preseed definitely helps! Like Susan said, only 1-2 is PLENTY. I usually use 1.5 and it works great. I was not too sore, only because we've been trying for so long (months I mean) that I'm used to it now. He tried to "move things along" on his own a lot, too, but to no avail. :blush: I'm sorry you're feeling grumpy. I go through days like that too. That sucks that your dh will be gone. Do you think it'll be in your fertile time? Just do it Sunday morning and Monday night if that's the case. I'm sure it'll be fine.

I'm really hoping that I get my temp rise tomorrow. It's already cd18! I don't want to go too much later...:nope:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well! 

So I average a log on of about once every week and 1/2. I'm trying to keep up, but at that rate, I'll have to give up. lol

I wanted to respond to a few things. They may be a little "old" lol but still I'd like to respond. :)



SMFirst said:


> Hi Regalpeas - We have something in common too - I'm turning 30 and my husband is 40. So my DH feels the clock ticking a bit more than me, and also worried that his sperm might not be as chipper as when he was younger but we haven't gotten a SA done for him yet..
> 
> Best of luck this round of trying :)

Thanks! You too. Yes we do have that in common. Great!:happydance: DH is going for a SA in May unless BFP before then. :)



Soleil Breeze said:


> regalpeas - if you don't mind me asking, what are some of the challenges that you and hubby have been facing?

I had surgery last June and he's dealing with health issues. Those are the major two things.



SMFirst said:


> On another topic - as I sit here at work right now my co-worker is telling my about an old colleague who apparently just had a baby and didn't even know she was pregnant the whole time!! I can't begin to believe how that happens!!

I'm hearing this a lot lately! I can't believe it. It's so hard to imagine.




rosababy said:


> Good to see you, girl. :flower: I think I'm o'ing in the next few days, so I'm not testing until end of March, probably around the 22nd or so. 2 days after my 32nd birthday! :cake:

:dust:



kcali said:


> I retested Sat & Sun and went to the dr's lab on Sunday to get a test done there and they were all positive. On Saturday the line was a little darker, and Sunday it was really dark not even using fmu or even smu. So it looks like I am pregnant. I need to stay positive that it will be ok! I would have seen AF anywhere from CD26-30 (sat-thurs) so if nothing happens by Friday I will feel a lot more confident that this is for real!:wacko:
> 
> I called the dr's this morning and will have my first prenatal appt Apr 11th. :thumbup:
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their support and as it was easier to go through this because I was able to discuss my feelings with others who felt the exact same way. Good luck to everyone, I am sure you will all see a bfp soon!!! If you all don't mind - I'd like to hang out a little here...:hugs:


Congrats!:flower: This is awesome news!:happydance: Soooooo happy for you! :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Also, I saw talk about Preseed and Soft Cups. I use 1.5 for preseed on average. 3 (as recommended) is too much for me. I may start using Yes baby, because it's Paraben free. Also, I used soft cups for the first time this cycle. They are rough (the rims are hard). I don"t care for them. I may try once more because I invested in them. As for now it doesn't seem they do the trick. I think there's a soft cup success thread in main ttc so others have had better results.

Speaking of which have you all noticed the TTC#1 forum coming soon? I am so excited about this for many reasons. Does anyone know when it opens and/or how to get the password?


----------



## SMFirst

Regalpeas - glad you can join even sporadically :)

I saw that upcoming TTC #1 section too and I am looking forward to it too..

There are differences in the way we TTC #1'ers think and feel compared to people who already have kids, in my opinion..


----------



## Regalpeas

Yep. Everything is so new for us. The uncertainty is different at times as well. :)


----------



## Crumbs

I have to chime in and add how excited I am about the new TTC #1 section. I can definitely relate more with other first-timers!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi everyone it seems like everyone needs lots of :hugs:

I've been feeling down this cycle too. I guess it happens like that sometimes. My dh's cousin had a baby yesterday too - after 2 moths ttc! Grr. 

Soliel - Dh's morphology was pretty rubbish - about 8%, but the testing clinic said it was normal. The speed was ok. Dr told him that it doesnt matter that the morphology is poor, as due to the high count, he still has something like 7million good :spermy: each time. 

I wonder if Dr has got this wrong? 

I have started using pre-seed. I use about 3 mil or whatever it is - now I think maybe too much. I did buy some softcups but haven't sued them yet. I dont really understand hwo they help. 

Anyway, hope everyone is feeling a bit better


----------



## rosababy

I'm also excited about the ttc#1 section!! I also relate more with people who are trying this for the first time. At least those who have babies know they can actually HAVE babies! There are times when I'm like what if we're infertile and just don't know it?! It's a terrible feeling. My dh (loves the stats) is always like very few people are actually infertile...we're both young (ish) and healthy, we're not infertile. Hmm...well I'll believe it when I see it! :haha:

So check out my chart. My temps are going up .2 everyday. It's so annoying. Have I o'ed and it's just a "slow riser" or am I really still waiting to o?! It's cd 19 for crying out loud! I'm so frustrated! After the bd fiasco from the other day, I'd like to just take a break for a while, but now I feel like we should keep bd'ing because I'm not sure I actually o'ed yet!! :wacko: I'm so ready to be in the 2ww.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

What's this TTC #1 section you guys are talking about? It requires a password?


----------



## SMFirst

*hopeful* - there's just a link on the main page in the TTC section that says "coming soon"

*Rosa* - "I'll believe it when I see it" are the exact words I've used a couple of times now! Sorry you have some confusion about your cycle.. I'd say keep BD'ing every other day or even every third day for another week if you can :)

*mrsmax* - I laughed when I read your post as I didn't figure out it was a little typo at first:


> I did buy some softcups but haven't sued them yet.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

SMFirst, that's funny. I saw the typo and knew what it meant immediately, so didn't think anything of it. But reading it over as you saw it - hilarious!! Now I have to go look up all this soft cup business.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Rosa girl, you've got that big ol' dip on CD 15. The dip usually happens for me the day before I O. I don't know what the norm is for you. Do you usually dip right before O? Some women do, some women don't. What are your post-O temps normally? I don't know that you have ovulated because your temps are so close to what you had before the dip.
As for going for the business sex or not (ie, just keep on BDing even though you're over it...), I don't know what to tell you. I've had months where we've BDed even though I didn't feel it and some where I said enough was enough. :)

WAIT! You got a positive OPK! (I am such a bad chart reader, eh?!). Well, then...I think you might have O'ed on Weds. since today's temp is higher than all the others. Have a dance tonight for good measure. ;)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I do believe that is us, ladies. ;)

But, yeah, I totally agree with the rest of you...we don't even know if we can have babies, but I'm sure there's some mommas out there who are pretty frustrated trying for their second. Still. They've at least got the one joy. Bring the forum on! 

Although, I think BnB saw how many reads our thread gets and were like "Hey! This is a good idea!" (thanks, Caroline!). :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> SMFirst, that's funny. I saw the typo and knew what it meant immediately, so didn't think anything of it. But reading it over as you saw it - hilarious!! Now I have to go look up all this soft cup business.

LOL!! I read right over it without noticing!! Too funny.


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Rosa girl, you've got that big ol' dip on CD 15. The dip usually happens for me the day before I O. I don't know what the norm is for you. Do you usually dip right before O? Some women do, some women don't. What are your post-O temps normally? I don't know that you have ovulated because your temps are so close to what you had before the dip.
> As for going for the business sex or not (ie, just keep on BDing even though you're over it...), I don't know what to tell you. I've had months where we've BDed even though I didn't feel it and some where I said enough was enough. :)
> 
> WAIT! You got a positive OPK! (I am such a bad chart reader, eh?!). Well, then...I think you might have O'ed on Weds. since today's temp is higher than all the others. Have a dance tonight for good measure. ;)

Yes, the +opk makes it interesting. I've heard that clomid can give you false positives, but this is well after I was done with the meds. Usually, they say if you DO get a falsie, it'll be when you take the meds or a few days after. I got that positive like 8 or 9 days after being done with clomid, so I honestly do think it's a real positive. My pre-o temps are usually 97.5 and under. Lately, they've been in the 96's. So, to have 97.7 and 98 (I discarded the two 98s because they're ridiculous) before O is not like me at ALL.

Sigh. I'm reading too much into this, I know. We'll bd tonight (I'm ready to be DONE!) just in case, but then I'm going to just roll with the punches. The blood test next week should give me some indication if I o'ed and how well of an egg it was. Thanks for disecting my chart with me. :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosababy - so frustrating not to know what is going on with your chart. Do yuo have to bd every night? What about every other night - like some of you guys told me last month when I wasnt sure if to do it again for good measure - sometime enough is enough. When I look at people's charts who conceived, lots of them just bd once or twice around o.

I'm glad my typo made everyone smile - my typing is shocking!! :)


----------



## Regalpeas

[email protected]'s sum up of this thread as the ttc#1 forum. Yeah I was so excited to find you guys. I don't know how I missed you all before this time. I have other groups I enjoy dearly. Yet I definately wanted a TTC #1 group as well. On the main forum I found one last year for all ttc #1s. It was huge. A lot was going on and most were much younger than me. I know we live in modern times and many women choose to delay having children due to career and/or waiting later for a partner etc. However starting in 30's is still considered late-ish especially when it starts to take more time than expected. With that comes different pressures and concerns. Even within 30s (early to late) faces different concerns. Late 30s come with an added layer or urgency and anxiety. I didn't want to go through my ups and downs possibly offending someone who felt their chances were truly diminishing with each passing period but I still have all the time in the world. So here was perfect. I love supporting and sharing with women from adifferent backgrounds of all ages and # of children but nothing beats sharing with those who are exactly where you are at as well.


Rosa things look good for you. Keep Bding. Baby wishes! Hope this is your time!

(General comment about when to BD)Also, I was reading a while ago someone in late 30s said DH were upset because they thought they were out for the month because they only bd one during that cycle I think it was something like 4 days before ov. They got pregnant right then lol.

So sometimes I tell DH we should BD every other day starting Day 10 (on 27-28 day cycle). Because sometimes the spermies will wait around lol. This stuff is so complex. The beauty of nature.


----------



## rosababy

Ladies, I am soooo done temping. Maybe this is why my doc told me to stop...:blush: My temp went DOWN (yes, that's right) DOWN 0.1 today. :saywhat: I'm so done. It's stressing me out, and I'm obsessing. I refuse to believe that clomid is making me NOT o, when I usually o on my own in the first place!!! :wacko: I'm choosing to believe that either I did o and my temps just don't reflect it, or I haven't yet and I'm in for a crazy long cycle. Either way, we're going to keep bd'ing every other day for a while, just to cover our bases. My blood test next Wednesday will confirm O if it happend. I'm so frustrated and DONE with this temping nonsense. :gun:


----------



## SMFirst

wel my view on temping is that just taking your temperature is not going to get you pregnant - it might give a better idea of when you Ov and when to BD, but if you BD regularly anyway that's already covered so why bother temping? It's just confusing and frustrating when you expect one thing and the opposite happens!

So I say quit!! :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Susan! I agree. I'm done. I originally did it just to see what was wrong with me, and if in fact I was o'ing. I've learned that I do o, my progesterone levels were low, and now I'm done. I'll bd every other day and let clomid and God take care of the rest! It's not worth my stress.


----------



## SMFirst

rosababy said:


> Thanks, Susan! I agree. I'm done. I originally did it just to see what was wrong with me, and if in fact I was o'ing. I've learned that I do o, my progesterone levels were low, and now I'm done. I'll bd every other day and let clomid and God take care of the rest! It's not worth my stress.

I think that is a great attitude for moving forward :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

The tragedy, Rosa! You couldn't possibly have O'ed!

I'm kidding! :haha:

A .1 isn't a big deal. Temps fluctuate a little bit even post-O. As long as they're above you're cover-line, you're straight, girl. Put the big guns away and relax. Cause guess what? Stressing out ain't gonna help no bean implant if it's on its way down. And it's not going to make your doctor's appointment come any quicker.

Ok; enough preaching. Sorry. :flower:

What else? Yeah, uh, I so badly want a child of my own I cut myself bangs today. They're awful. I couldn't decide whether to laugh or cry. So I laughed and DH convinced me to go the hairdresser (Again! Just went last week for the regular cut!). :dohh: I don't know what got into me. Cutting my own hair like I'm 3 or something!

Anyway, CD 14; neg. OPK; temp at 97.5. Fingers crossed I ovulate before I leave on Weds. I REALLY want to try the pre-seed. I'm feeling lucky this month.
:kiss: Have a great weekend, ladies!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

rosababy said:


> now I'm done. I'll bd every other day and let clomid and God take care of the rest! It's not worth my stress.

Missed that one - so amen again, I say! :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, :rofl: You crack me up!!! Thanks for the reassuring words. And yes, I'm done because I"m stressing. And I know stressing is bad, so then I stress about how I'm stressing! :rofl: Oh well...

Here's a question: I'm having a birthday party next week (no matter how I write that, it sounds like I'm 5 years old!) and my good friend asked if she could bring her 2 year old. :wacko: I said yes, because I shy away from confrontation and lost my nerve. I knew she was going to ask, and I panicked. She's coming over tonight and I'd really like to say, actually...I'd like it to be an adult only thing. How do I say it without being rude and make her mad??? 

It's a game night, so it's not like we're just sitting around chatting. I don't want my guests to "watch what they say" because there's a kid there! (I'm really trying not to be rude...I wanted to ask in a thread that is ttc#1 just so I didn't tick anyone off.) :help:


----------



## SMFirst

rosababy said:


> Soleil, :rofl: You crack me up!!! Thanks for the reassuring words. And yes, I'm done because I"m stressing. And I know stressing is bad, so then I stress about how I'm stressing! :rofl: Oh well...
> 
> Here's a question: I'm having a birthday party next week (no matter how I write that, it sounds like I'm 5 years old!) and my good friend asked if she could bring her 2 year old. :wacko: I said yes, because I shy away from confrontation and lost my nerve. I knew she was going to ask, and I panicked. She's coming over tonight and I'd really like to say, actually...I'd like it to be an adult only thing. How do I say it without being rude and make her mad???
> 
> It's a game night, so it's not like we're just sitting around chatting. I don't want my guests to "watch what they say" because there's a kid there! (I'm really trying not to be rude...I wanted to ask in a thread that is ttc#1 just so I didn't tick anyone off.) :help:

Birthday party- that's cute

I think that saying it you would prefer it to be only an adult only party should be understandable enough.. She shouldn't be mad it's your event..

(We did the same for our wedding even though several of our friends and family had children that they would have otherwise brought along - but I did not want kids there so I stood my ground and was happy for it)


----------



## rosababy

Oh we totally were up front about our wedding. People brought their kids to the ceremony, but were nice enough to sit in the "cry section" behind the glass. They didn't come to the reception. Somehow this is different, because it's "just a party" but it's MY party. (and I'll cry if I want to) :haha:


----------



## SMFirst

rosababy said:


> Oh we totally were up front about our wedding. People brought their kids to the ceremony, but were nice enough to sit in the "cry section" behind the glass. They didn't come to the reception. Somehow this is different, because it's "just a party" but it's MY party. (and I'll cry if I want to) :haha:

I wish there were "cry sections behind glass" everywhere :)

Maybe there's a way that you could make her think it would be a better idea to not bring her kid.. like talk about how rowdy it might get and people swearing and yelling and drinking hehe


----------



## rosababy

:rofl: Cry glasses everywhere! YES! That's a brilliant idea!

I could try that, but she knows our parties aren't rowdy, beer bongs down the stairs, smoking up kind of parties...we will be loud, though. She's be like oh he'll be fine! :wacko: I'm just going to be honest. I love her, and I really don't want to offend, but I'd rather it be adult only. I hope she doesn't get mad. :shrug:


----------



## Crumbs

Ladies, I think I'm out this month! DH has been sleeping for 12 hrs now. Poor thing must have been more exhausted than I thought. He came back from a business trip on Tues tired, sick and jetlagged. He did manage to get up every morning since then. I shouldn't be complaining but it's the most EWCM I've noticed in a while and I woke-up early this morning to apply some Pre-Seed. That was 2 hours ago and he's still sleeping. 

There's always next month :)


----------



## finallyready

So I am at an airport hotel, waiting to go on vcay....no AF since Jan with neg tests all thru feb....decided, "what the hell" might as well do a test to make sure I am in the clear to drink and would u believe I got a :bfp: ???? Well neither did I so 3 tests later including a digital one that clearly read 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' :dance: I really am in a state of shock and even have a docs appt scheduled for when I get back to discuss my lack of periods!!!! Anyways i am on my itouch so I will fill u in on the details later! But can u believe it ???? Wow! It is still super early and I have no idea when I will be due or anything. Whew! One day at a time! Today I enjoy sun and virgin cocktails!


----------



## arianne

Omg finallyready!!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs: how did your dh react? You both must be so happy!!! Unbelievable that after having problems getting your period you are now finally pg! Perfect time to enjoy your vacation!! Im glad to hear this, such good news... We all hope your bean is growing healthy and hopefully we will join you soon, we are gonna miss you in this forum :(

Good luck with everything!!:flower:


----------



## sarah10380

finallyready - congratulations!!! 
have a fabulous trip and enjoy the virgin drinks :)


----------



## arianne

So many posts since my last visit! Im reading them but it will take a while to finish! Lol! 
Excited about finallyready's news, good way to start the day and good day to check bnb!


----------



## sarah10380

arianne - same with me...it's been awhile since i've been on here. lots of reading to catch up on :)


----------



## rosababy

FINALLY!!!! Congrats!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: That's awesome news!!! Did you take the test at the airport?! :haha: Love it!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

*WhooHoo! Finally!!* I am so happy for you!!! You have had some crazy cycles, but apparently everything still works!! Yay!!:yipee:


----------



## Crumbs

finallyready :wohoo: Congratulations! Wishing you a H&H 9!!


----------



## Crumbs

I have to say: I'm not out yet! Hubby agreed to the turkey baster method (well, sans baster) after some explaining. I've read that couples with young children use this method since it's impossible to find time otherwise. Gay couples use it as well since it's the DIY alternative to clinical insemination. I figured why not! He's still recovering from sickness and has gotten really tired easily. I couldn't just give up after all this EWCM!

TMI alert: I fumbled at it but hopefully managed to get a little up there! I ended up using a Pre-Seed applicator since that's all I had :blush: I got a little temp spike this morning, so maybe it was a good idea afterall! Here's a link on it.

This is something I could never confess to anyone else, so glad to have you girls around to share stuff like this with! :hugs:


----------



## TraceC

Hi Ladies. I'm new to this site. I've been TTC since Dec. Am 27 this year and DH is 32 later on in the yr. CAROLINE I feel your pain, it does get very frustrating every month when AF shows up. So yes I know how you feel, the only thing I take comfort in is that it takes the average couple approx 1 yr to get that BFP.
ARIANNE: If the Sperm count is lower, your better to get DH to abstain from BD untill your most fertile period, as when you do it on a regular basis the potency of sperm decreases.

AF showed up yesterday for me, so now the waiting game for O...bestof luck for a Dec baby girls Fingers Xd


----------



## kcali

Congrats Finally!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs said:


> I have to say: I'm not out yet! Hubby agreed to the turkey baster method (well, sans baster) after some explaining. I've read that couples with young children use this method since it's impossible to find time otherwise. Gay couples use it as well since it's the DIY alternative to clinical insemination. I figured why not! He's still recovering from sickness and has gotten really tired easily. I couldn't just give up after all this EWCM!
> 
> TMI alert: I fumbled at it but hopefully managed to get a little up there! I ended up using a Pre-Seed applicator since that's all I had :blush: I got a little temp spike this morning, so maybe it was a good idea afterall! Here's a link on it.
> 
> This is something I could never confess to anyone else, so glad to have you girls around to share stuff like this with! :hugs:

Crumbs - that is hysterical!!! How did you convince dh to do that??? Brilliant - and what a story to tell the grandkids if you conceive this month ;)

Have just read all the posts from the weekend - lots of things going on!! Rosababy - sounds like letting go a bit would be positive thing for you. I am only on my 3rd month temping so still trying to learn my patterns. Once I've identfied a pattern I plan to stop. 

Congrats - good luck Finally :happydance: Bring on the BFPs


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax, interestingly, the only reason I started to temp was to figure out if I was o'ing, and to have something to show the docs when I went in. Now that I have, and they figured out what was wrong, it's time to stop. I'm surprisingly okay with it. When the doc told me to stop, I was like NOOOOOO!!!!! But now that I decided on my own it was time, I'm fine. :blush: I guess I don't like being told what to do! :haha:

Crumbs, that's awesome! I didn't know you could do that without special equipment?! So you just sucked up his sperm with the preseed applicator and popped it in you? :haha: Wow! That's awesome! I hope it works for you!!

TraceC, welcome! :hi: This is an awesome site, and a lovely thread. I hope you have some good luck this month! What are you trying...temping, opks, etc.?


----------



## mrsmax

TraceC said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm new to this site. I've been TTC since Dec. Am 27 this year and DH is 32 later on in the yr. CAROLINE I feel your pain, it does get very frustrating every month when AF shows up. So yes I know how you feel, the only thing I take comfort in is that it takes the average couple approx 1 yr to get that BFP.
> ARIANNE: If the Sperm count is lower, your better to get DH to abstain from BD untill your most fertile period, as when you do it on a regular basis the potency of sperm decreases.
> 
> AF showed up yesterday for me, so now the waiting game for O...bestof luck for a Dec baby girls Fingers Xd

Sorry - forgot to say hi and welcome TraceC. I hope you find this site as helpful and supportive as I do. we've been trying since June 2010 - feels like forever!! I hope you guys are luckier! :flower:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi TraceC - best of luck this cycle :)

Crumbs - That's the beauty of this site, you can share things you could never tell anyone else!! My DH would never go for that I don't think (and I might not even be able to get up the nerve to suggest it!). So hopefully it works for you!

Hi to everyone else - hope you had a good weekend. Raining here so it is pretty lazy around our house.


----------



## Crumbs

mrsmax said:


> Crumbs - that is hysterical!!! How did you convince dh to do that??? Brilliant - and what a story to tell the grandkids if you conceive this month ;)

Haha! I don't think anyone else will know outside of out little group! :haha: I think he poor guy was just guilted into it! He was gone for a week when it was freezing and I was sick. He knows how much I want to be pregnant and I've been telling him the real odds for us 30+ ladies. Once I told him that others actually do it this way ... it's not such a bad idea, especially since I am in my fertile period. He agreed and I was SURPRISED! I was even more surprised when he asked if we should do it that night!!! But it's not like I sent him off to the room by himself! We just had a cup nearby! :haha:



rosababy said:


> Crumbs, that's awesome! I didn't know you could do that without special equipment?! So you just sucked up his sperm with the preseed applicator and popped it in you? :haha: Wow! That's awesome! I hope it works for you!!

I didn't know about it either until I came on here! I was supposed to use an oral syringe but since this was an unplanned thing, the only thing I had was the Pre-Seed applicator. Yeh basically that's what I did. I've read I was supposed to wait until it liquifies, but didn't wait that long -- and I should have because it was a little tricky. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do! :haha:



SMFirst said:


> That's the beauty of this site, you can share things you could never tell anyone else!! My DH would never go for that I don't think (and I might not even be able to get up the nerve to suggest it!). So hopefully it works for you!

I don't think it'll actually really work, but it was worth a try for sure! Oral syringes are now on my shopping list -- just in case we get sick again next cycle!


----------



## SMFirst

crumbs - how do you quote multiple posts in your post?

If you go get oral syringes: one thing I learned (in dealing with a sick cat) is that you might have to cut the end off because it's very narrow (so anything thicker than water clogs it)


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> crumbs - how do you quote multiple posts in your post?
> 
> If you go get oral syringes: one thing I learned (in dealing with a sick cat) is that you might have to cut the end off because it's very narrow (so anything thicker than water clogs it)

Good question, Susan! I've often wondered how people do multiple quotes! 

Crumbs, do they have special IUI syringes for this purpose? I always thought you had to do it with the doctor, in the office. Learn something new everyday! So, you froze it? Why would it work better than normal :sex:? Just curious.


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats FinallyReady. Have a great holiday. What a great way to start a holiday. :wohoo:

Hi TracyC - good luck with this cycle. 

Wow Crumbs - i don't know that I could get my DH to agree to that. Well done. Fingers crossed it works. 

I am happy - been to see the OB and have the all clear to resume trying once AF appears. Yeah :happydance: Now to wait for AF.......

Interesting that your doc would tell you to stop temping Rosababy - the OB said not to continue temping once I know my cycle. I think I will start temping again after AF as I am not sure whether my cyle will be same as I have heard it is often not.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone's doing well.

Congrats FinallyReady! That is awesome news and so encouraging as well. Wishing you a happy and healthy full term.

Welcome Trace! Baby wishes to ya!

Rosa I don't blame you. I just started temping this month. My temps were all over the place but that may be my fault. It's a lot of work. If your doctor says stop and you're frustrated with the process...I think it's just cause to give it a break.

Poor Soleil lol this ttc stress can get the best of us sometimes. Good thing, though bangs are in. :)

Crumbs no shame to it. If you and OH agreed then it's all good. But if he didn't agree that would be a different story. Lol I've heard many times around the site of other women doing it so I think it's more common than we know because it's kept secret. I wish you the best hon...sprinkling baby dust your way!

AFM I am officially in the two week wait. It's the most drab of times where I try to tell myself to focus on other things. So hard not to obsess.


Oh almost forgot. *Multiple Quoting:* Next to the original/normal quote button should be a quotation mark with a plus sign directly to the right of it. Go to the first post you want to quote and click on the quote plus. The plus should turn to a negative. Then do the same for every other post you would like to quote as well. When you're done go back to the original post you selected and press the normal quote button. This should bring up an entry with all your quotes


----------



## MsJMouse

thanks for the info on how to multi-quote Regalpeas. The 2ww is horrible. :dust: to you.


----------



## mrsmax

Just seen a thread (I think started by Arianne!!) where ladies who conceived after 10 months leave their stories. It def gave me a much needed boost, many on there who conceived naturally from 10 months to 2 years :I Made me feel much more hoepful. 

I watched a programme on the Health & Home channel yesterday about IVF. Convinced that will be me someday, but trying to stay hopeful :)

Happy Monday everyone. Anyone testing this week? Feels liek we are on a bit of a roll, so maybe some more BFPs around the corner


----------



## rosababy

Regalpeas said:


> Oh almost forgot. *Multiple Quoting:* Next to the original/normal quote button should be a quotation mark with a plus sign directly to the right of it. Go to the first post you want to quote and click on the quote plus. The plus should turn to a negative. Then do the same for every other post you would like to quote as well. When you're done go back to the original post you selected and press the normal quote button. This should bring up an entry with all your quotes

Let's see if I did this right...



mrsmax said:


> Just seen a thread (I think started by Arianne!!) where ladies who conceived after 10 months leave their stories. It def gave me a much needed boost, many on there who conceived naturally from 10 months to 2 years :I Made me feel much more hoepful.

Can you send a link for this thread? I'd like to read it too. I'm on my 10th cycle and starting to feel hopeless.


----------



## rosababy

I did it!!!!! :haha: So, you just have to erase the part of the quote you don't want, then? You have to quote the entire post, not just part of it, right? This is cool! I've always wondered how people do it! Thanks again!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Thanks Regalpeas for the multiple quote info :)

I might be in the TWW now too if my cycle is normal.. I think we likely did not DTD enough to have a good chance, but that's ok. But then again sometimes less is more...

Really don't want to be at work today so hopefully this site will keep me distracted hehe


----------



## Crumbs

SMFirst said:


> crumbs - how do you quote multiple posts in your post?
> 
> If you go get oral syringes: one thing I learned (in dealing with a sick cat) is that you might have to cut the end off because it's very narrow (so anything thicker than water clogs it)

Thanks for the syringe tip! I never actually used one before! Regalpeas seemed to have covered it about the multiple quotes!



rosababy said:


> Crumbs, do they have special IUI syringes for this purpose? I always thought you had to do it with the doctor, in the office. Learn something new everyday! So, you froze it? Why would it work better than normal :sex:? Just curious.

I found a site that actually sells a Home-Insem Kit! But most of it looks just like what you can buy yourself. Here's a link to it: https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/homeinsem.html

As for freezing, I didn't do that at all. I went as-is because I didn't really know what to do. I have read that it's easier to let the sperm liquify first by waiting 30-mins. I understand *now* why that would be a good idea. :dohh: 

I don't think it's supposed to work better than normal at all. It's just a way to be able to BD when one of you are sick or unable to do your duties :haha:

A post on here is what actually gave me the idea but what really inspired me is the movie called "The Switch" with Jennifer Aniston. I watched it while DH was away and for a week. I guess the idea really stuck! They actually used a turkey baster!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Great news from finallyready! FANTASTIC! We are all rooting for you and the bean. :happydance:

And to today's top Soleil story (imagine a broadcaster with a really great voice): a positive OPK! YEAH! I'm on CD 17 and DH is coming home this evening. Whoo hooooo! We can try pre-seed! I hope it works [ok, that last part isn't in the broadcaster voice]. This might be TMI, but I don't use tampons. I hope that I can insert the stuff up without a problem. Argh. It's worth the discomfort though because like I told you all last week, I am feeling LUCKY in cycle 19. Yeah! :spermy: is going to make it!

Rosa, did you have the party yet? If not, do you know someone who could babysit the two year old? That way when you tell your good friend that it's adult-only, you can say, "I know a great babysitter who's available..." Just an idea.

Crumbs, thanks for the information on the baster. But how come you guys just didn't have sex? You didn't have to mooch or anything (in case you were worried about getting sick). And girrrrrl, you could have been on top and done all the work for the poor fellow. :winkwink: I really hope the baster works out, and please do keep us updated about it. Cause, holy moly, if I don't have to do IUI and a turkey baster'll do it, I'm all for it! 

TraceC welcome! :flower:

MsJMouse, I wish you a visit from the dear ol' :witch:

[again, the broadcaster's voice...] And ladies, it's just a few more hours until Ms. Soleil Breeze gets inseminated with the wonderful assistance of Pre-seeeeeed! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

Good luck with the preseed Soleil.. I think you'll be fine with the applicator..

crumbs - something about the "waiting for sperm to liquify" really makes me think I couldn't handle it, I'd be too grossed out! ;)


----------



## Crumbs

Yay! Soleil! I'm so rooting for you! Go :spermy: Go!

As for not doing all the "work" myself :blush: I swear it's not cause I'm super lazy! DH gets hurt when I'm on top because he has an old wound on his foreskin when it healed it didn't align properly (it gets a little tight down there). BDing normally is usually fine, but when I'm on top, it pulls it the wrong way and hurts him! It's a total mood killer! He knows he should see a doctor but hasn't brought himself to do it yet. I guess doing this was just the better alternative for him.

I guess I should have explained that before I sounded like I abused the guy :haha: BTW, he'd kill me if he knew I told anyone about it! (Well, not literally but I'd be in hot water for sure)!


----------



## SMFirst

ooh crumbs- that doesn't sound too comfortable for your DH.. I can understand why he's shy to go to a doctor but for something like that he should just duck his head and go in!!

Well, I apparently had a 3pm cheese craving so made the best of it - since I'm being positive and hoping to get a BFP in the coming months, my days of eating brie and other soft cheeses may be coming to an end, so I got an expensive brie and also this amazing honey-goat cheese and am gorging on it here at work.. YUM :)


----------



## Crumbs

Since I'm taking it easy this month, I'm having coffee. It's not a regular thing but I'm not abstaining like I did last month. I'm also having coldcuts because it's also something I didn't have last month (I had a lot of symptoms and wanted to be super safe)! IF I do manage to get a BFP I'll stop (more likely, I'll stop closer to 5 DPO but I'm enjoying it while it lasts)!

*SMFirst*, I've heard that a lot of women stop eating soft cheeses but most supermarket cheeses are pasteurized. I don't know how it is in Canada, but in the States it's illegal to sell unpasteurized cheeses. I'm in Europe and even here, mostly all the cheeses they sell at the grocery stores are all pasteurized - I have to go to a separate section to get the real cheeses! 

BTW, I had to edit my description about my hubby's problem. I meant to say it healed properly, it's just not aligned well. But yeh, he totally needs to just get it looked at! Whatever the case may be, the solution's definitely gonna hurt!


----------



## SMFirst

Actually my pregnant friend learned that it's not just the pasteurization that is the reason to avoid soft cheeses.. (and then told me)

Apparently even pasteurized soft cheese is not acidic enough (like hard cheese) to ward off possible bacteria growth (namely listeria) so that's more why they should be avoided.. (not that there's likely a huge risk but still) - and they would be fine if heated thoroughly.. mmm melted brie...


I had stopped drinking caffeinated black tea as a test to see if I could do it, which I can, but then I relaxed a bit and went back on it (I found the best Earl Grey tea by "Numi") but I guess I should go back off eventually..

I've been drinking a bit of green tea and getting to like it.. supposed to be good to make good quality CM but then it interferes with folic acid absorption..


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> And to today's top Soleil story (imagine a broadcaster with a really great voice): a positive OPK! YEAH! I'm on CD 17 and DH is coming home this evening. Whoo hooooo! We can try pre-seed! I hope it works [ok, that last part isn't in the broadcaster voice]. This might be TMI, but I don't use tampons. I hope that I can insert the stuff up without a problem. Argh. It's worth the discomfort though because like I told you all last week, I am feeling LUCKY in cycle 19. Yeah! :spermy: is going to make it!
> 
> Rosa, did you have the party yet? If not, do you know someone who could babysit the two year old? That way when you tell your good friend that it's adult-only, you can say, "I know a great babysitter who's available..." Just an idea.

My party is this coming Saturday. I'm so excited! We're catering from Famous Daves (really great bbq place), and having a game night. All my besties are coming!! Regarding the 2 year old...I chickened out. :blush: I just know she won't get a babysitter, which means she won't come. And she's such a good friend of mine, that I would rather have her come with the boy than not at all. Next time, I'll be up front about it right away, but I felt like because I already opened my fat mouth and said he could come...I felt bad changing my mind. But I do have lots of former students that she can use as babysitters, so that's a good idea to suggest one for her.

I don't use tampons either. Never liked them. I use the preseed applicator just fine. Just put a little actual preseed ont he applicator to get it in. It should go in really easily for you. I have the same problems with monistat applicators. :blush:



SMFirst said:


> Apparently even pasteurized soft cheese is not acidic enough (like hard cheese) to ward off possible bacteria growth (namely listeria) so that's more why they should be avoided.. (not that there's likely a huge risk but still) - and they would be fine if heated thoroughly.. mmm melted brie...
> 
> 
> I had stopped drinking caffeinated black tea as a test to see if I could do it, which I can, but then I relaxed a bit and went back on it (I found the best Earl Grey tea by "Numi") but I guess I should go back off eventually..
> 
> I've been drinking a bit of green tea and getting to like it.. supposed to be good to make good quality CM but then it interferes with folic acid absorption..

Very interesting! I thought pasteurized cheeses were okay, too! Wow. That sucks. I'm more of a hard cheese girl, though, so as long as I have my sharp cheddar, I'll be okay. :haha: LOVE the cheese. My favorite food. I'm not giving up caffeine until I have to. I only have 8 oz. of coffee a day, so it's not too bad. I also do green tea every night, so that's cool. I've read so many things about it...it's good...it's bad...it's good. Whatever. I'm only having 1 glass a night, so it's not a whole lot.

We were chatty today! I didn't have much time to write, but I finally got caught up. I love you girls! :hugs: On another note, I'm feeling pretty hopeless for this cycle. Don't know why...1st cycle on clomid. I was pretty hopeful at the beginning of the cycle, but for some reason, I'm really not feeling it. :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs- Good luck- whatever does the job! Your hubby is quite the trooper! 

Soliel- Your posts always make me laugh!! Good luck tonight!! :winkwink:

As far as the soft cheeses: Do you know that you're supposed to avoid queso (queso blanco and queso fresco) from Mexican restaurants as well! As soon as I read that I craved it during my last pregnancy! When we finally got the confirmation of the mc the day before the D&C I made my DH take me to a mexican restaurant that night and we devoured a bowl of queso! So delicious! When I feel down- I eat! :) Good thing I'm a relatively happy person- not a great way to deal with your emotions!

Rosa- Do you know where you are in your cycle yet? When's testing day? And your party sounds fun! Too bad we all didn't live closer and couldn't crash it! 

AFM- Doc thought my test results would be in today, but unfortunately not. :growlmad: Hopefully tomorrow will be the day I get some answers!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

kcali- How are things going??

MSJ- Waiting for you to start AF so I know if I'm getting close!! :) 

Regal- Good luck and I hope the 2ww flies by for you!


----------



## MsJMouse

After my MMC I got my mum to go and buy me Kranskys from this awesome deli that does european small goods and devine cheeses seeing as though I was now allowed to eat them. I currently have some brie in the fridge - just waiting for an opportunity to eat it - figure I might as well make the most of it while I can!! 

Yum - I think I might have a cheese craving this afternoon and then I will go and work it off at Zumba tonight. 

My poor DH has been having empty the kitty litter for the last 8 months - he gags at the smell but he has been a trooper and hasn't complained once as he knows it is worth it. I am enjoying the fact that I don't have to do that horrible chore as I am sure that I will have to do it again in the future. 

Good luck tonight Soleil. 

Rosababy - I have to say that I felt really hopeless about falling pregnant the month I actually did. I was completely floored when the test came back positive as I really felt like it wasn't going to happen that month. So FX'd that you actually have a great end to this cycle. Have fun at your party - it sounds great. 

hopefulmama2b - hopefully :witch: visits us sooner rather than later and good luck with your results. Waiting for answers is just horrible.


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> As far as the soft cheeses: Do you know that you're supposed to avoid queso (queso blanco and queso fresco) from Mexican restaurants as well! Rosa- Do you know where you are in your cycle yet? When's testing day? And your party sounds fun! Too bad we all didn't live closer and couldn't crash it!

NOOOOO!!!! I need my queso!!!!!! I didn't know that! That sucks. :cry:
And I would LOVE it if you all crashed my party!! How fun would that be?! We're having a game night and catering from a great bbq place!



MsJMouse said:


> Rosababy - I have to say that I felt really hopeless about falling pregnant the month I actually did. I was completely floored when the test came back positive as I really felt like it wasn't going to happen that month. So FX'd that you actually have a great end to this cycle. Have fun at your party - it sounds great.

Thanks, msjmouse. :hugs: I've heard that from a lot of people, actually, so I'm hoping that it happens with me! I would be SHOCKED if we were preggo this cycle. Honestly shocked. It would be one of those, I-drive-to-the-store-and-buy-all-the-hpts kind of a day! :haha:

I'm looking forward to my blood test tomorrow. Well, not actually the test, but more the results. I hope I don't have to wait more than a few days. If I know I o'ed, then I would feel better.


----------



## rosababy

I'm so glad I learned how to do multi-quotes in one post! Look out! I'll never have a single quote post again! :rofl:


----------



## SMFirst

In Canada, we don't have as much Mexican influence, so we have been denied the joy of queso.. But that sucks you guys will miss it so much when pregnant :)

I'm actually surprised at all the food my pregnant friend eats (we've been out to restaurants twice where I would have declined due to worry about the food but she thinks it's fine..

And of course she's had zero problems with her pregnancy so it just goes to show that worrying gets you nowhere...(even in her first weeks she had no doubts or anything..)

Rosa - Did you say what # Birthday this is for you? 

I will be turning 30 in May, and my brithday falls the day after a stat holiday here, so I think I will take the day off and make it into a 4-day weekend and maybe we will take another little roadtrip..


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> In Canada, we don't have as much Mexican influence, so we have been denied the joy of queso.. But that sucks you guys will miss it so much when pregnant :)
> 
> I'm actually surprised at all the food my pregnant friend eats (we've been out to restaurants twice where I would have declined due to worry about the food but she thinks it's fine..
> 
> And of course she's had zero problems with her pregnancy so it just goes to show that worrying gets you nowhere...(even in her first weeks she had no doubts or anything..)
> 
> Rosa - Did you say what # Birthday this is for you?
> 
> I will be turning 30 in May, and my brithday falls the day after a stat holiday here, so I think I will take the day off and make it into a 4-day weekend and maybe we will take another little roadtrip..

I am celebrating the 3rd anniversary of my 29th birthday. :winkwink:
You need to come on down and get some real mexican queso! It's the best. One of my favorites.


----------



## SMFirst

It's a little strange that we don't have as much mexican influence here..

Even when we go to Washington or Oregon there is noticable hispanic populations, and I presume authentic food - we went to a very good burrito place in Bend, Oregon..

Unrelated to mexican food: Also in Bend, OR we had our first experience at an "Original Pancake House" - oh my goodness I was in breakfast heaven!!

I just learned how add images easily so here is the map of where there are Original Pancake house locations:
 



Attached Files:







ph_map6.gif
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rosababy

Ooooh now I want pancakes for dinner! Brinner! We have lots of pancake places, like Ihop! Great place AND most of them are 24 hour. Dangerous!


----------



## MsJMouse

We have the Pancake Manor in Brisbane (Australia) and it is my hubby's fav restuarant. 

We don't have a lot mexican places in my area (I can only think of one and it is about a hour drive away), so I have never been to a mexican restuarant and have no idea what queso is.


----------



## SMFirst

mrsjmouse- I'll let an expert answer your question, as all I know it that it is cheese-related :)

The IHOPs in the states are better than the ones up here.. We don't get warmed syrup...


----------



## rosababy

Oh ladies. I'm so sad for you...queso is unbelievable. It's basically melted cheese with salsa and other spicy goodness in it. It can be orange (cheddar) or white, and can be mild or spicy. UNBELIEVABLE. I LOVE Mexican food.


----------



## MsJMouse

That sounds pretty good. I might have to talk OH into a trip to the mexican restuarant to see if they have it.


----------



## rosababy

MsJMouse said:


> That sounds pretty good. I might have to talk OH into a trip to the mexican restuarant to see if they have it.

I'm sure they have it. I'd be shocked if they didn't. It's always a toss up...guacamole or queso dip?! They're both so good.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

A life without Mexican food- I can't imagine! We have Mexican restaurants on almost every corner. It's the one food that I think I could never get tired of- delicious!! You guys could make your own queso dip- a big block of velveeta and a can of rotel (diced tomatoes and green chiles)...yum! The kind that is "forbidden" is obviously made a little different, but this isn't a bad substitute.


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> A life without Mexican food- I can't imagine! We have Mexican restaurants on almost every corner. It's the one food that I think I could never get tired of- delicious!! You guys could make your own queso dip- a big block of velveeta and a can of rotel (diced tomatoes and green chiles)...yum! The kind that is "forbidden" is obviously made a little different, but this isn't a bad substitute.

Ah yes...a midwest sister! (I'm originally from Illinois) We also have a Mexican restaurant on every corner! It's honestly a food that I never get sick of either. I could literally eat Mexican every day. I"m pretty sure my body wouldn't be happy with that, though. :haha:

Great idea! Heat up some velveeta and some salsa even, would work. Do you ladies have velveeta? They MUST sell Tostidos brand queso in canada?! They sell it next to the chips and salsa. Annnnd...I'm suddenly in the mood for tacos.


----------



## MsJMouse

I have no idea what valveeta is. We have a lot of chinese, or thai takeways around here.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

This is Velveeta: A big block of soft processed cheese. :) https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_fnzq3h-Agx8/SWKX5Qz5mEI/AAAAAAAAA-U/Dn4q80Mw0tU/s400/IMG_4345.JPG


I love both Thai and Chinese!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Says "Kraft Cheddar" in Australia


----------



## Aisak

We have queso in Canada! You can buy it at the supermarket in a jar (Tostitos and President's Choice make it for sure). i usually give it a look of longing as i pass it - i rarely buy it because i know if i do i'll eat the whole jar in one sitting!


----------



## SMFirst

oh the tostitos thing - I guess I thought that was a marketing invention: Salsa + Nacho cheese dip

Well msjmouse - you guys have marmite, right? I don't think we'll ever have that in N.America :)

velveeta is like the indulgence of cheese - it's so melty and rich (perfect for grilled cheese sandwiches!)

kind of the same as Skippy versus Natural peanut butter.. Skippy tastes like candy to me now!


----------



## MsJMouse

I looked it up - gotta love google - the equivalent of valveeta is apparently Kraft Cheddar in Australia. 

We actually have vegemite in Australia - I don't think many people outside of Australia really like vegemite (even I am not a huge fan - though it is really nice on Cruskits with butter).


----------



## mrsmax

:laugh2: Just signed in before I go to work and I am laughing out loud!! I love the cheesey thread.

In the Uk it is all strong chedder and French cheese. I spent a year in the States and fell in love with Mexican food, but there aren't any Mexican restaraunts within about 50 miles of my house :( I try to cook it myself, but it is not the same. 

I am not sure about queso - I am going to look out for it in the supemarket.

Rosababy - how are you tests? Did you get the results? What you testing for, I can't remember? I keep forgetting we're both on 10th cycle -it sucks doesn't it.

I just realised how many diff countries w come from. t's funny to think we're based all over the world, but discussing stuff we wouldnt even mention to our best friends!!


----------



## mrsmax

Here's the link to the thread about BFPS after 9 months: https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-ann...y-after-9-12-months-trying-3.html#post9616383

it will make you smile I promise xx


----------



## Crumbs

First of all, this thread has gotten me craving all sorts of food!!! Yesterday I ended up buying some smoked salmon and man was it good. I'm sure it's probably bad for you too since it's cold smoked and not really cooked but mmmmm!

Now I'm seriously craving cheese! I'd kill for some Tillamook Sharp Cheddar! We don't get good cheddar where I'm at :(

*SMFirst*, thanks for the info about the listeria on the soft processed cheeses. Makes total sense!


----------



## SMFirst

msjmouse - sorry I meant vegemite.. duh.. where did I come up with marmite?

crumbs - yes Tillamook is the best - I used to always bring back big blocks of it whenever we'd go to Washington and Oregon, but I haven't had it in so long...

To get off the topic of food and cheese, here are my other latest distractions at home are: kitchen reno ideas and deciding on a new "family" car (planning for the future - I'm really liking the Mazda5..)

But it's one or the other.. and at this point I'd actually rather go with a new kitchen (we bought our house last year and the kitchen has not been updated since the house was built in 1987 - it needs to be completely overhauled)


----------



## kcali

hopefulmama2b said:


> kcali- How are things going??

Hi hopefulmama - Things are going good. Initially I was POAS about everyday. My first hurdle was to make it past the point when AF should have came and went. And I got through that. My next is to see the baby during my first ultrasound appt in Apr (I'll be about 8 1/2 weeks by then). Once I get passed that I can probably relax and enjoy! I'm tired mostly in the evening.A I had tender bb's but now they are just growing (which isn't too bad). I'm also hungry & thirsty all the time - Other than that I am doing well. 


I hope everything is going good with you and all the ladies! FX & Baby Dust for this month!


----------



## kcali

Yumm the cheese thread is making me very hungry - in California there is no shortage of Mexican food. I'm already planning my lunch for today... :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

kcali - I think especially in the beginning it's good to eat frequently - helps keep MS at bay (so get out there and enjoy a burrito!)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

SMFirst said:


> kcali - I think especially in the beginning it's good to eat frequently - helps keep MS at bay (so get out there and enjoy a burrito!)

Mmmm burrito.... Was gonna do the whole healthy spinach salad and turkey sandwich for lunch now I'm reconsidering! 

Glad you're doing great Kcali! I can't wait to see your scan picture!!


----------



## rosababy

Aisak said:


> We have queso in Canada! You can buy it at the supermarket in a jar (Tostitos and President's Choice make it for sure). i usually give it a look of longing as i pass it - i rarely buy it because i know if i do i'll eat the whole jar in one sitting!

Lol, me too!!


----------



## rosababy

MsJMouse said:


> We actually have vegemite in Australia - I don't think many people outside of Australia really like vegemite (even I am not a huge fan - though it is really nice on Cruskits with butter).

What is vegemite?? And what are Cruskits?!



mrsmax said:


> Rosababy - how are you tests? Did you get the results? What you testing for, I can't remember? I keep forgetting we're both on 10th cycle -it sucks doesn't it.
> 
> I just realised how many diff countries w come from. t's funny to think we're based all over the world, but discussing stuff we wouldnt even mention to our best friends!!

We really are from all over the world, aren't we?! I love it, too. I had my blood test this morning, and I'll get the results in 1-3 days. So, of course I check my phone whenever I go back to my office. :blush: Yes 10 cycles SUCKS. I'm hoping that I get lucky on my first cycle of clomid, but it'll probably take a few cycles. :wacko:


----------



## SMFirst

Here's a description of Vegemite from urban dictionary:

1. Vegemite 
Delicious Australian spread, made from used brewer's yeast. Non-Australians tend to give descriptions of it similar to 'tastes like a mixture of salt and battery acid'. This is because they are wimps, and need to drink more beer, eat more pies, and of course, eat more Vegemite.

The Vegemite Jingle:

"We're happy little Vegemites, as bright as bright can be, 
We all enjoy our Vegemite for breakfast, lunch and tea, 
Our mummies say we're growing stronger every single week, 
Because we love our Vegemite, 
We all adore our Vegemite, 
It puts a rose in every cheek." 

hehe

I don't really know what cruskits are either - a cracker type thing..?


----------



## rosababy

heehee! That's funny, Susan! Never even heard of it.


----------



## mrsmax

Kcali - so great to hear from you. Fingers crossed for your 1st scan - how exciting!!


----------



## Crumbs

I worked with a Kiwi before that mentioned Marmite. It sounded interesting and I was vaguely curious. Then I met a bunch of Australian expats and man were they crazy about their Vegemite! They would have it shipped regularly!

Now I'm really, really curious to try it! I looked it up on Wiki and it sounds like the perfect 2WW breakfast food! I'm gonna try to find it online and have it shipped! :flower:


----------



## MsJMouse

Vegemite can be an acquired taste. Cruskits are crispbread biscuits. Very light and crunchy. Very yummy with a mix of butter and vegemite spread across them. They were my stand by to prevent MS.

The vegemite jingle is off a really old ad - every now and then it reappears on the TV - all in black and white with pink spots on the people's cheeks - very cute. I believe marmite is from Britain and also found in New Zealand. 

Good luck with your scan Kcali.


----------



## rosababy

I love our food conversation! :flower:

I'm 9 dpo today, and patiently (well that's a lie...) waiting for the doc to call with my progesterone blood test results. I hope I o'ed! And I hope the :spermy: found their way! Even if I'm not preggo, if I at least have a high prog number, I'll be happy. That means clomid is doing its job, and maybe it'll work next time in our favor. CALL NOW, DOC!!! :hissy:

How is everyone else today? :hi:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi everyone

Feeling pretty cheesed off today. Just found out somone else is pregnant. :growlmad: Particularly annoying as it is my ex-boyfriend and his wife - I know I shouldn't care but I do. :blush: (I have been with my hubby 7 years and am very happy but for some reason this has upset me).

Am on day 11 so will start the action tonight!! Fingers crossed it works this time. Please, please let it work!!

Rosababy - good luck with the tests. I hope the doctor calls very soon!! Let us know when s/he does. 

As to the food thing - as a Brit, I have to say Marmite beats Vegimite any day ;)


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, I can understand how frustrating that is, even though you're very happy with your dh. Good luck with the bd'ing!! :winkwink: 

I'll come on as soon as the doc calls! I hope today...


----------



## SMFirst

mrsmax - After my MMC, I found out like 4 girls were pregnant - the first couple I actually welled up with tears when I heard, but by the last one I found I was not too upset - it's her turn now, mine will be soon enough.

So I know how you feel but try not to let it bug you too much.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Mrsmax- I too completely understand how you feel. In the last 10 days I have had 5 (FIVE!!) pregnancy announcement made to me. It is gut wrenching every time I have to admit. We just have to try to remain positive, which is a challenge I know. It WILL be us one day.:hugs:

Rosa- I'm also waiting for a call from the doctor. Don't they know they're supposed to call in the morning so we don't have to fuss all day!?


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks everyone :) Facebook is the worst invention if trying ttc!! ;)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

mrsmax said:


> Thanks everyone :) Facebook is the worst invention if trying ttc!! ;)

^^^^^^:thumbup:

It's like a train wreck that you can't help but look at. You start getting a little bored at work....you tell yourself to do something else....before you know it you're scrolling down the update page on your phone.....baby picture...pregnancy announcement...baby comment...it's EVERYWHERE!!! It's like a drug that you can't quit!


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Thanks everyone :) Facebook is the worst invention if trying ttc!! ;)

I KNOW! It's terrible. I've blocked so many people because I'm so sick of seeing baby announcements. I don't even go on FB anymore.

Ladies, my doc called and my prog level was 19!! :wohoo: That means I definitely o'ed and that's a great number! Probably means I'm not preggo, but that's okay. I o'ed, and the clomid is working! Of course, I'm all excited and my sil (the midwife) said well that's okay but it doesn't mean you're pregnant. Thanks, Debbie Downer. :wacko:


----------



## SMFirst

lol - that's great Rosa :) My DH always calls me Debbie Downer cuz I say stuff like that too :S 

But it's just stupid stuff that falls out of our mouths, so don't pay too much attention to what your SIL says!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Susan. She does this all the time, and my dh is like STOP TALKING TO HER!! I'm like but she's a midwife and knows this kind of stuff! She's also very frank. Tells it like it is, rather than sugar coating it, which sometimes I appreciate, and other times I'm like just give me something to hold on to! A little hope, please! :haha:

Anyway, I'm not letting her ruin my good mood. I ovulated a good egg! I'm having some minor cramps right now...but I'm POSITIVE it's because of the clomid. That's one of the major side effects. I'm trying to have hope that it means something good, though. :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congrats Rosa. I'm glad you got good news.:hugs:

I just want to pull my flipping hair out right now. I did not get a call from my doc, nor will I be at all this week. See my journal for more- gotta calm down right now...


----------



## MsJMouse

Great news Rosa. I get what you mean by sometimes liking your sil telling it straight. My mil is a bit like that and sometimes its nice but othertimes (especially when you are already a bit down) its hard to hear.


----------



## Crumbs

mrsmax, I know how you're feeling. It's hard to hear about all the baby news without feeling a little hurt! Within the last month, I've heard of 5 new pregnancies -- that's not including the women in my language class that are already pregnant, including ALL of them there are exactly: 


*3 friends on Facebook* between the ages 34 - 35 years old
*5 yes, five pregnant women that are in my language course!* (most of them are in their 20's but one is 34). We started the class with one pregnant girl (in her early 20's) Then a new girl joined us already a few months pregnant (late 20's). Then two newly announced, unplanned pregnancies (29 and 34 years old) and then another girl just recently joined the class already pregnant as well (late 20's).

At this point, all I can hope is that they rub off on me! :haha:


----------



## Crumbs

Rosa, congratulations on O'ing! :wohoo: Don't let her get to you! It's nice to be able to celebrate the milestones! Babysteps ... lead to a baby :yellow:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - yay!!! That is fantastic news!! :happydance:

You deserve some good news.

Thanks everyone else for listening to my FB gripe - feel a little better today, especially knowing you guys all experience the same thing. :thumbup:

Am treating myself to a second cup of coffee - sinc Jan I have only been allowing myself one cup a day cause of ttc - but I feel like throwing caution to the wind. 

Nearly the weekend here in the UK - off to work :)

Have a good Friday everyone xx


----------



## mrsmax

hopefulmama2b said:
 

> Congrats Rosa. I'm glad you got good news.:hugs:
> 
> I just want to pull my flipping hair out right now. I did not get a call from my doc, nor will I be at all this week. See my journal for more- gotta calm down right now...

Hopeful - hope the doc calls today. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs said:


> mrsmax, I know how you're feeling. It's hard to hear about all the baby news without feeling a little hurt! Within the last month, I've heard of 5 new pregnancies -- that's not including the women in my language class that are already pregnant, including ALL of them there are exactly:
> 
> 
> *3 friends on Facebook* between the ages 34 - 35 years old
> *5 yes, five pregnant women that are in my language course!* (most of them are in their 20's but one is 34). We started the class with one pregnant girl (in her early 20's) Then a new girl joined us already a few months pregnant (late 20's). Then two newly announced, unplanned pregnancies (29 and 34 years old) and then another girl just recently joined the class already pregnant as well (late 20's).
> 
> 
> At this point, all I can hope is that they rub off on me! :haha:

Crumbs- 5 pregnancies in one class!!! You need to start sitting on their chairs! About 6 people from work have had kids in the last few months - alll baby girls. I def need to sit in their seats - must be something in the air!! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs said:


> At this point, all I can hope is that they rub off on me! :haha:

That's what she said! :rofl:

That's a lot of knocked up girls...I'm sorry. That's so hard to be around, I understand.



Crumbs said:


> Rosa, congratulations on O'ing! :wohoo: Don't let her get to you! It's nice to be able to celebrate the milestones! Babysteps ... lead to a baby :yellow:

Thanks, Crumbs. I'm choosing to be happy and to ignore my sil from now on. :happydance:



mrsmax said:


> Rosa - yay!!! That is fantastic news!! :happydance:
> 
> You deserve some good news.
> 
> Am treating myself to a second cup of coffee - sinc Jan I have only been allowing myself one cup a day cause of ttc - but I feel like throwing caution to the wind.

Thanks, mrsmax! LOL on throwing caution to the wind with another cup of java!! You rebel! :haha:

Hopeful, any news from the doc yet?? I would be TICKED. I would march my butt into their office and be like GIVE ME MY RESULTS! :gun: I hope they call today for you. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

*Rosa* - Nice one! I always miss out on saying "That's what she/he said" - I think of it too late :)

*Crumbs* - that's crazy to be surrounded by pregos. It will be your turn soon! With all my friends getting pregnant around now, I started thinking I was the good luck charm!

*mrsmax* -well I guess you've started your weekend now (I am always just starting my day when you Brits are finishing...) - enjoy your coffee!! I frequently cave and get Venti Soy Chai Lattes from Starbucks... mmmm... gonna get one today!!

PS - I used to always think the saying was "Throwing Cosh into the Wind" and I was like what's cosh? But now every time I see or hear it I still think of it that way :)


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> *Rosa* - Nice one! I always miss out on saying "That's what she/he said" - I think of it too late :)
> 
> PS - I used to always think the saying was "Throwing Cosh into the Wind" and I was like what's cosh? But now every time I see or hear it I still think of it that way :)

Thanks! Gotta love those that's what she said jokes. :haha:

OMG....throwing COSH into the wind!!!! :rofl: I literally laughed out loud at that! How funny! Who is cosh?!


----------



## MsJMouse

Feeling very impatient today. Just wish AF would arrive already so I can start CD1. Just took a test to make sure I was still BFN and it was. So now if :witch: would arrive I would be happy. Been having cramping on and off for the past three days. 

How is everyone else??


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> My party is this coming Saturday. I'm so excited! We're catering from Famous Daves (really great bbq place), and having a game night. All my besties are coming!! Regarding the 2 year old...I chickened out. :blush: I just know she won't get a babysitter, which means she won't come. And she's such a good friend of mine, that I would rather have her come with the boy than not at all. Next time, I'll be up front about it right away, but I felt like because I already opened my fat mouth and said he could come...I felt bad changing my mind. But I do have lots of former students that she can use as babysitters, so that's a good idea to suggest one for her.

How'd the party go Rosababy?? Actually it is probably still in progress for you. It is Sunday here already.


----------



## Crumbs

I'm at 8 DPO today and my efforts of ignoring TTC has failed miserably! Oh well, at least I was able to ignore it until 7 DPO. But now, the TWW is getting obvious. I even put my ticker back up and specifically set it to countdown at 15 DPO! For the first time ever, I'm going to test when the tickers says to! :haha:

How's everyone else?

Hoping you're having a blast, Rosa! *Happy Birthday!* :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

Happy Birthday Rosa - hope you had a fab party!

Crumbs- so hard to ignore the TWW. I always end up testing early!


----------



## rosababy

MsJMouse said:


> How'd the party go Rosababy?? Actually it is probably still in progress for you. It is Sunday here already.

The party was SOOO fun! My friend got her sis to watch her kid, so that was awesome, too! We had 14 people, and we ate delicious bbq from Famous Daves and played Catch Phrase and Things. Fun games! 2 of my favorites.



Crumbs said:


> I'm at 8 DPO today and my efforts of ignoring TTC has failed miserably! Oh well, at least I was able to ignore it until 7 DPO. But now, the TWW is getting obvious. I even put my ticker back up and specifically set it to countdown at 15 DPO! For the first time ever, I'm going to test when the tickers says to! :haha:
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> Hoping you're having a blast, Rosa! *Happy Birthday!* :flower:

Thanks, Crumbs! I'm also trying to ignore my 2ww, but not having very much luck with that. :blush: I'm 12 dpo today, and keep thinking I should go get some $tree cheapo tests and start testing, but the other half of me is saying wait until Thursday. :wacko: That's so long away! I don't have hope for this cycle, though...trying to prepare myself for AF. 



mrsmax said:


> Happy Birthday Rosa - hope you had a fab party!

Thanks, mrs! It was super fun. :cake:


----------



## MsJMouse

AF arrived yesterday arvo with lots and lots of cramping and pain which made trying to work really uncomfortable. Now officially CD2 and we can start trying again this cycle. :happydance:

Hopefulmama2b - hopefully AF won't be too far away for you either. 

Rosababy - that sounds like a great party. We do a similar thing on New Years Eve with our friends, have a few drinks, nibbles and play some games and it is always a heap of fun. 

Crumbs - good luck on hanging out to test till the ticker says so. Last tww I got my DH to hide all my cheapie tests so I didn't test early and I didn't know where he hid them in the house. Hope you find something to distract yourself.


----------



## rosababy

Oh mrs...I'm so sorry AF came and that it was so painful. :hugs: Do you plan on doing anything differently this cycle, or just keep on keeping on? I'll probably be right there with you. :wacko:

Game nights are always the best! We had fun. :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> Oh mrs...I'm so sorry AF came and that it was so painful. :hugs: Do you plan on doing anything differently this cycle, or just keep on keeping on? I'll probably be right there with you. :wacko:
> 
> Game nights are always the best! We had fun. :happydance:

Rosa - You are not out yet so there is always hope. :flower:

I think I will just try temping again as I am not sure what my cycle will be like after the MMC. And back to taking all my vitamins (have been a bit slack these last couple of weeks have only been concentrating on taking the folate) - ugh I feel like I could rattle from all the pills I am taking but if it is going to make sure any baby I have has the best start then I will keep on taking them.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MsJ- :happydance: I bet it was a sign of relief! I remember sending my friends text messages telling them I started my period and doing the happy dance! You'd have thought I was a teenager who was late for my period. Good luck at your first month back in the game- what a fun game it is, huh? :)


----------



## MsJMouse

Much happier today. Poor DH had to put up with the worst moods over the weekend. Haven't had PMS moodiness like that in MONTHS. 

I have to say when we decided to have a baby - I never thought it would be like this at all. It is way harder than I thought and way more emotionally draining than I even considered.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I agree. One minute I feel like I'm doing so good emotionally and literally the next I am in tears. The only thing we can do is have faith for our future pregnancies. Hang in there, friend. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

MsJMouse said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Oh mrs...I'm so sorry AF came and that it was so painful. :hugs: Do you plan on doing anything differently this cycle, or just keep on keeping on? I'll probably be right there with you. :wacko:
> 
> Game nights are always the best! We had fun. :happydance:
> 
> Rosa - You are not out yet so there is always hope. :flower:
> 
> I think I will just try temping again as I am not sure what my cycle will be like after the MMC. And back to taking all my vitamins (have been a bit slack these last couple of weeks have only been concentrating on taking the folate) - ugh I feel like I could rattle from all the pills I am taking but if it is going to make sure any baby I have has the best start then I will keep on taking them.Click to expand...

Good luck this month MsJ :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

MsJMouse said:


> Much happier today. Poor DH had to put up with the worst moods over the weekend. Haven't had PMS moodiness like that in MONTHS.
> 
> I have to say when we decided to have a baby - I never thought it would be like this at all. It is way harder than I thought and way more emotionally draining than I even considered.

I'm glad you're happier today. CD 1 is ALWAYS the worst, and before we know it, our hope is back. :hugs:

I never thought it would be this hard, either. Long, emotional, etc. It sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## mrsmax

Definitely sucks!! My best girl friends have just arranged a get together at Easter - all have new babies and one will be 8 months pregnant with her "surprise" unplanned bump. 

It is going to be bittersweet as we only get to meet up altogtehr about twice a year so will be really nice, but very very hard fending off all the baby questions! They all fell pregnant either very quickly or by surprise so have no idea how hard this journey can be...

Grrr. 

Just waiting for my temps to spike (any day now) and then into TWW. 

Booked acupuncture appointment next Tuesday - so something to look forward to :)

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## SMFirst

MsJMouse - Glad AF showed up for you and you can move on (but it's understandably upsetting at the same time)

MrsMax - Hope you can enjoy your visit with your friends anyway.

To both of you: One thing a friend of mine mentioned is that because we have struggled so much with this pregnancy thing (where others just breeze though) is that we will adore our babies that much more when they come..

So that always give me some encouragement to get through the sad and stressful times..


My sister just had maternity photos done on the weekend and we already saw a few - I have always been happy for her pregnancy so I enjoyed seeing them..


----------



## Foxy Lee

It is really hard I agree. I thought that asI was quite healthy that I would fall straight away - been trying for 6 months :sex:- I know that long compared to some but still really frustrating :shrug:
Baby dust to you all though :winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> To both of you: One thing a friend of mine mentioned is that because we have struggled so much with this pregnancy thing (where others just breeze though) is that we will adore our babies that much more when they come..
> 
> So that always give me some encouragement to get through the sad and stressful times..


I completely agree. My dh and I say this all the time. We will appreciate and adore our babies SO much when they finally come! And they WILL come. Just taking a little longer. :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hi, girls! Just came back yesterday and tried to get onto BnB while I was away, but my laptop's darn video card kept crashing the computer each time I went online. Silly technology.

So we managed to BD the day before, and two days prior to ovulation. I was already traveling the skies the day I O'ed. Oh, well. We did use pre-seed for the days prior though. The first time was no big deal; the second day I was not pleased at all. It almost felt as if a piece of poking-out-plastic scratched my inside as the applicator was pulled out. Not happy. :sex: today, though, and everything felt normal. So hopefully no damage was done.

I have high hopes for this month, so I can tell you right now, an entire 8 days before AF that I am going to crash this month if it's a BFN. Sigh. At least I think I will. But then you know how I will rationalize it this month? Welllll....it's not as if we had sex the day of O, so we really need to give it another chance, and then I have a really big exam to pass in April, so it's probably better that I'm not a few weeks pregnant. Blah. Blah. BLAH. 

I WANT TO BE PREGNANT THIS MONTH. :wacko:

I have a paper to write...so I'm going; I hope everyone is well. I know a few of you are in the 2WW, too. This month is going to be a 2WW that I'm pretty conscious of just because I used pre-seed. I think by some miracle that it'll work (by sister-in-law tried for almost two years. Used pre-seed and got pregnant with it twice - although the first pregnancy resulted in miscarriage :( ). High hopes!!

:pink: Bring me some good news next weekend Mr. Storky!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Soleil Breeze said:


> Hi, girls! Just came back yesterday and tried to get onto BnB while I was away, but my laptop's darn video card kept crashing the computer each time I went online. Silly technology.
> 
> So we managed to BD the day before, and two days prior to ovulation. I was already traveling the skies the day I O'ed. Oh, well. We did use pre-seed for the days prior though. The first time was no big deal; the second day I was not pleased at all. It almost felt as if a piece of poking-out-plastic scratched my inside as the applicator was pulled out. Not happy. :sex: today, though, and everything felt normal. So hopefully no damage was done.
> 
> I have high hopes for this month, so I can tell you right now, an entire 8 days before AF that I am going to crash this month if it's a BFN. Sigh. At least I think I will. But then you know how I will rationalize it this month? Welllll....it's not as if we had sex the day of O, so we really need to give it another chance, and then I have a really big exam to pass in April, so it's probably better that I'm not a few weeks pregnant. Blah. Blah. BLAH.
> 
> I WANT TO BE PREGNANT THIS MONTH. :wacko:
> 
> I have a paper to write...so I'm going; I hope everyone is well. I know a few of you are in the 2WW, too. This month is going to be a 2WW that I'm pretty conscious of just because I used pre-seed. I think by some miracle that it'll work (by sister-in-law tried for almost two years. Used pre-seed and got pregnant with it twice - although the first pregnancy resulted in miscarriage :( ). High hopes!!
> 
> :pink: Bring me some good news next weekend Mr. Storky!!

Good luck. My OB said at my follow up appt to be aware that sperm had to be waiting there when you O so sounds like you gave yourself a fairly good chance. 

Good luck with writing your paper too. So glad I have finished studying - that is really hard work when you are also working as well.


----------



## MsJMouse

CD3 today and feeling more positive. Going to buy some internet cheapie tests I think. Have also looked into what to take to decrease my thyroid antibodies - apparently they can increase the risk of miscarriage - which I can happily pass on again :wacko:. And I am making sure I am taking all my vitamins which I have been a bit slack on in the last month (just couldn't be bothered as I was no longer having a baby).

:dust: to all of us.


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, you always crack me up!! :haha: Sounds like you may have had a defective applicator. Ouch! I haven't had the issue, but that would suck. Do you put a little pre-seed ON the applicator? That helps me. Mrs is right, it's best to have :spermy: in there, waiting already before O, and my doc told me that every other day is just fine. I'm sure you bd'ed enough. We can always find reasons why the cycle didn't work, can't we? I'll never forget the first cycle where we did EVERYTHING we could possibly do, and still no baby. My dh and I were like what?! Are you kidding?! And then I cried for 2 days straight. :blush:

I'm starting to have some realllllly minor cramps. Not anything big, but annoying. Not even sure if they're just in my head or real. Backache, headache, really tired at 1:00 out of the blue for no reason...a few pimples. Lovely. I'm a walking sex bomb, I tell ya what. :wacko: I'm 14 dpo tomorrow, but still won't test until Thursday probably. Just reallllly don't want to see a bfn. :nope:

On a sadder note, my good friend's dog died last night. :cry: I loved that dog so much. We took care of her all the time when my friends were out of town, and our dogs were bff. I'm absolutely crushed.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil Breeze said:


> :pink: Bring me some good news next weekend Mr. Storky!!

I hope he does bring you some good news!! Good luck! 8 days is not far at all. Fingers crossed!



MsJMouse said:


> CD3 today and feeling more positive. Going to buy some internet cheapie tests I think. Have also looked into what to take to decrease my thyroid antibodies - apparently they can increase the risk of miscarriage - which I can happily pass on again :wacko:. And I am making sure I am taking all my vitamins which I have been a bit slack on in the last month (just couldn't be bothered as I was no longer having a baby).
> 
> :dust: to all of us.

I'm glad you're feeling better. I agree it is sad because you officially know it's over for that babe, but it gives you something to look forward to which you haven't had for a little while. :hugs: What are these thyroid antibodies you speak of? Are you taking thyroid medication? I don't know much about thyroid issues and ttc, but I have heard it can cause problems. I also slacked on the vitamins, but am finally back in the swing. My face is also so ugly and broken out since I stopped taking bcp last APRIL- so right after my d&c I went to the dermotologist and got meds. They're not good to take, while pregnant but I figure I'll stop when AF finally comes. I was just tired of feeling bad about my appearance. 



rosababy said:


> I'm starting to have some realllllly minor cramps. Not anything big, but annoying. Not even sure if they're just in my head or real. Backache, headache, really tired at 1:00 out of the blue for no reason...a few pimples. Lovely. I'm a walking sex bomb, I tell ya what. :wacko: I'm 14 dpo tomorrow, but still won't test until Thursday probably. Just reallllly don't want to see a bfn. :nope:
> 
> On a sadder note, my good friend's dog died last night. :cry: I loved that dog so much. We took care of her all the time when my friends were out of town, and our dogs were bff. I'm absolutely crushed.

You're 14 dpo now?!? How long is your LP usually? Are you already "late"?? You should get an accurate answer now?? :test: No, I understand not wanting to see a BFN. Good luck! And sorry to hear about the pup. :( That's always hard. 

AFM- my results came back and confirmed a chromosomal abnormality. No more wondering and no more tests for me for now. It's nice to get an answer.


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> My face is also so ugly and broken out since I stopped taking bcp last APRIL- so right after my d&c I went to the dermotologist and got meds. They're not good to take, while pregnant but I figure I'll stop when AF finally comes. I was just tired of feeling bad about my appearance.
> 
> 
> You're 14 dpo now?!? How long is your LP usually? Are you already "late"?? You should get an accurate answer now?? :test: No, I understand not wanting to see a BFN. Good luck! And sorry to hear about the pup. :( That's always hard.
> 
> AFM- my results came back and confirmed a chromosomal abnormality. No more wondering and no more tests for me for now. It's nice to get an answer.

I broke out for MONTHS after stopping the pill as well. It SUCKED. I felt like a 14 year old again. :wacko: It finally calmed down a month or two ago. I still get little pimples around AF (like now), but nothing embarrassing. I'm 13 dpo today, 14 tomorrow. My luteal phase has been 12 and has been 16 before, so I really don't know what to expect. Plus, I've heard that clomid can make the LP longer. Although, 14 dpo should give me a pretty accurate reading. I'm so afraid of bfns!!! 

So, what do you do with the info about the chromosomal abnormality? What does that mean?


----------



## Regalpeas

Happy Belated Birthday Rosa!!! Sorry I'm missed it. Sounds like you had fun. :)

MsJ glad you're back in the game!

Soleil and others fx for us all!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:test::test:

Ok, I'll stop hounding you. 


There's different types of abnormalities- a couple of different kinds would have meant DH and I would have to have karyotyping done and referral to a geneticist. The type that this one was - trisomy 16- is one of the most common causes of mc and suggests that it was just a random occurrence. So for now we are all assuming that we've just had bad luck 2 times. Hopefully no more! I just keep thinking- ok I'm "only" 30...will be 31 next month. Are my eggs bad already?!? There's tons of woman who are older who have healthy pregnancies. Ugh. I still have a lot of questions myself. I posted a thread under TTCAL hoping for some insight! The doctor gave us the go ahead to try again- now I just need the witch to hurry the hell up!!




:test:


----------



## Regalpeas

That's the spirit keep trying! :)


----------



## MsJMouse

hopefulmama2b said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better. I agree it is sad because you officially know it's over for that babe, but it gives you something to look forward to which you haven't had for a little while. :hugs: What are these thyroid antibodies you speak of? Are you taking thyroid medication? I don't know much about thyroid issues and ttc, but I have heard it can cause problems. I also slacked on the vitamins, but am finally back in the swing. My face is also so ugly and broken out since I stopped taking bcp last APRIL- so right after my d&c I went to the dermotologist and got meds. They're not good to take, while pregnant but I figure I'll stop when AF finally comes. I was just tired of feeling bad about my appearance.

I have antibodies to my thyroid - its an auto-immune thing. At this stage my thyroid is still functioning fine but it means that potentially in the future it could fail and I could end up with hypothyroidism cause my own body has attacked my thyroid (thanks for these genes Mum - I really appreciate them!). So I am not on any thyroid meds at this stage but I am now taking selenium as it can help to decrease the antibodies which is good from a TTC point of view but also probably good for my long term health as well. Most doctors won't give me any thyroid meds as my thyroid is still functioning and so they just monitor it.


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> hopefulmama2b said:
> 
> 
> My face is also so ugly and broken out since I stopped taking bcp last APRIL- so right after my d&c I went to the dermotologist and got meds. They're not good to take, while pregnant but I figure I'll stop when AF finally comes. I was just tired of feeling bad about my appearance.
> 
> 
> You're 14 dpo now?!? How long is your LP usually? Are you already "late"?? You should get an accurate answer now?? :test: No, I understand not wanting to see a BFN. Good luck! And sorry to hear about the pup. :( That's always hard.
> 
> AFM- my results came back and confirmed a chromosomal abnormality. No more wondering and no more tests for me for now. It's nice to get an answer.
> 
> I broke out for MONTHS after stopping the pill as well. It SUCKED. I felt like a 14 year old again. :wacko: It finally calmed down a month or two ago. I still get little pimples around AF (like now), but nothing embarrassing. I'm 13 dpo today, 14 tomorrow. My luteal phase has been 12 and has been 16 before, so I really don't know what to expect. Plus, I've heard that clomid can make the LP longer. Although, 14 dpo should give me a pretty accurate reading. I'm so afraid of bfns!!!
> 
> So, what do you do with the info about the chromosomal abnormality? What does that mean?Click to expand...

Don't you just love the myth that pimples are a teenage problem?? Hang on a sec I finished being a teenager about 11 years ago so why do I still have zits??? :dohh:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - that sounds really exciting - esp as first month using Clomid. Really, really good luck. If you get your BFP it will give us all some hope...


----------



## mrsmax

Dumb computer - I just deleted my post! Soleil - really good luck this month,. This is my second month using pre-seed and I too have high hopes for it!! Dont worry about missing the O day - the day before seems just as important. Bbay dust for the weekend


----------



## Crumbs

Soleil Breeze, I loved reading your last post. I totally relate, we all do - that's why I love our little 30's TTC #1 thread. 

I tested today. :bfn: of course, I'm only 10 DPO. So unlike me to test when just last month I was adamant about just staying away and waiting for :af: to come. I have a big language test to study for and getting my lesson plans ready to start my own classes soon. I guess I just wanted to know so that I can get it out of my head. *Of course the exact opposite happened* - now all I can think about is how wonderful it would be to be pregnant and how nice a Thanksgiving baby would be! :wacko: One good thing that came from it is I'm not at all disappointed about the BFN. 

*Reasons why I think March would be a wonderful month to be knocked-up* (_I have to let it out somewhere_):

A Thanksgiving Baby! Gives me an excuse to really celebrate Thanksgiving even though I'm in another country.
It wouldn't be so cold when I finally deliver.
I don't have to worry about slipping on ice while really pregnant.
Good weather during my 1st trimester.
For some reason, I'm really looking forward to showing my belly during the summer.
Cooler weather during the fall when I'm about to pop!

I'll likely not get preggers this month, but still ... a late Nov baby would be so nice! :baby:


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - that is so cute!! I love your list of reasons to be preggers now - I really hope you get what you want. 

I always wanted a spring baby, now I dont give a damn! ;)


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> :test::test:
> 
> Ok, I'll stop hounding you.
> 
> 
> There's different types of abnormalities- a couple of different kinds would have meant DH and I would have to have karyotyping done and referral to a geneticist. The type that this one was - trisomy 16- is one of the most common causes of mc and suggests that it was just a random occurrence. So for now we are all assuming that we've just had bad luck 2 times. Hopefully no more! I just keep thinking- ok I'm "only" 30...will be 31 next month. Are my eggs bad already?!? There's tons of woman who are older who have healthy pregnancies. Ugh. I still have a lot of questions myself. I posted a thread under TTCAL hoping for some insight! The doctor gave us the go ahead to try again- now I just need the witch to hurry the hell up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :test:

HA! Your :test: at the end made me LOL for real! :haha: I'll test on Thursday unless AF comes, or I highly suspect her arrival. So, the abnormality was of the mc, not of YOU, right? Just a fluke thing? I hope you get AF soon so you can start again!! :thumbup:



mrsmax said:


> Rosa - that sounds really exciting - esp as first month using Clomid. Really, really good luck. If you get your BFP it will give us all some hope...

Thank you! I still don't have much hope, although I'm 14 dpo today with no cramps, so that's good news. It all depends on tomorrow...think good thoughts for me! 

Crumbs, I love your list! Those are all the reasons I want a November baby, too! I used to want an April baby for maternity leave reasons, but now I just want a baby! :brat: I won't even mind if it's born on Christmas day!! I think it's funny that you want a Thanksgiving baby when you're not American!! :haha: Where do you live? (btw, Thanksgiving is like the best holiday ever! I love it!)


----------



## Crumbs

*rosababy*, I'm Fxing for you :dust: It would be so cool if the luck of the Irish truly worked for you (us :flower:) this month! I've had a little shamrock pin beside the computer, a souvenir I got from Malahide Castle a few years ago. Hoping for some luck my way as well!

Last Thanksgiving I managed to cook for a party of 9 all by my lonesome! It turned out pretty good, if I do say so myself (it's the most I've ever cooked in my life) and as much as I love it, it's really tiring and would love to have another excuse to continue it. 

I honestly wanted a September baby, but right now November sounds so much better :haha:


----------



## rosababy

You're American! Why do you live in Sweden? Just for funsies? :haha: Cool. I've never been to Sweden. So you know all about Tday. :winkwink: My mom and brother have late November birthdays, and it's fun to combine with Thanksgiving. 

I hope I get my lucky Irish baby! My brother just had a baby and named him Seamus. VERY Irish!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs! Great list! November would be a great time to have a baby! I'm getting less and less picky about months though! :) My first due date was in February and at the time I thought- well that's no fun. Winter birthday parties? Ugh. Now I'm thinking "Winter Birthday Parties!!!! YAY!!!" Ice skating! Snow ice cream! Hot chocolate!! Haha! I'm pretty flexible! I know we all are!


And I love cooking big meals for family. I cooked Christmas dinner for 12 and it was so fun!


----------



## Crumbs

Yep, I'm Armenian. I'm used to snow but the cold is really tough on me. We've had the coldest (record-breaking) winter recently and I just can't wait for it to be Spring already! It's a really pretty place to visit in the summer time, so much nature, but the winters ... I'm so over it!

hopefulmama2b, wow I'm impressed! Cooking for 12 is quite a feat! :thumbup:


----------



## SMFirst

hi all

I've been having issues with this site for a few days - it keeps jumping back to the homepage so I can never post!!

Rosa - So sorry to hear about your friend's dog :( The loss of a pet is so hard (we had a scare with our cat on the weekend and since we treat him like our child we were so upset!)

crumbs - that's cool you live in Sweden (wordly experience) - I like your November baby list too !

But like everyone said, I have no preference for when I have a baby now... :)

hopeful - glad you got some answers..

MsJmouse - best of luck these coming weeks for TTC!


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Susan! :hi: That sucks about the site being weird for you. How frustrating! :wacko: When is AF due for you? When will you ttc officially again?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hey we need to update our previous BFP list. Maybe I'll go hunting for it...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Found it!

Time to update Add your name if you're not on there or update others if you know their status:

1) Caroline - :bfp: 

2) Beaner86 - :bfp: - 24 years old

3) FionaHere - cycle#4

4) pink80 - wttc after mmc 3/11

5) hopefulmama2b - wttc after mmc 7/10 and 2/11

6) Soleil Breeze - cycle #19

7) elliot - :bfp: on cycle#7

8) SilverWillow - :bfp:

9) MsJMouse - ttc after mmc 02/11

10) piccolo - cycle #6

11) finallyready - :bfp: 2/11

12) Holpop - :bfp: 1/11

13) Aisak - cycle#6

14) brinib1 - cycle #2

15) Arianne (me ) - cycle #6

16) Kcali - :bfp: 2/11

17) Rosababy - cycle #10

18) SMFirst - ttc after mc 1/11

19) Crumbs - cycle #4

20) RegalPeas - cycle #7

21) MrsMax - cycle #10

22) Foxylady - 

23) Sarah10380 - 

24) Dodima1999 - 

25) Sillysilly7 - :bfp: 1/11

26) Babylove - cycle #2


----------



## rosababy

You can add me...cycle #10 ttc#1 :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

oh no, just read on another thread that pink 80 recently miscarried :hugs:

Miscarriages are so damn cruel!!! Argh!!


----------



## pink80

Thanks hopeful :hugs: sorry for your loss xx

For some reason my subscription to this thread got deleted and I couldn't find it - I was looking in the groups section :dohh:

Hope you ladies are well :flower:

xxx


----------



## rosababy

Pink, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I must have joined after you got your bfp...how far along were you? When can you start trying again? :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry for your loss Pink80. Wishing the best for you as you heal. 

Please add me. I am CD26 cycle #7 ttc#1 :)


----------



## pink80

rosababy said:


> Pink, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I must have joined after you got your bfp...how far along were you? When can you start trying again? :hugs:

Thanks :flower:

We found out at our 12 week scan that the baby hadn't developed properly - they said it was either a blighted ovum or the baby had died early and been reabsorbed. It was such a shock as I hadn't had any bleeding or cramping, and I had really bad morning sickness right up until a week before the scan :cry:

I had a medically managed MC on the 14th March, I'm still bleeding although it's easing up now. I have to go for a repeat scan on the 29th to check I've passed everything. My GP told me I had to wait a month, but I'm not sue I want to wait - I might just see how I feel once the bleeding has stopped

xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Pink, that's terrible. :hugs: How strange that you didn't have any cramping or bleeding. I hope it passes soon for you.

Afm, I caved and tested early. Bfn, of course. I'm starting to think I'll never see that 2nd line. :cry:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

rosababy said:


> Pink, that's terrible. :hugs: How strange that you didn't have any cramping or bleeding. I hope it passes soon for you.
> 
> Afm, I caved and tested early. Bfn, of course. I'm starting to think I'll never see that 2nd line. :cry:

Aww, rosa. So sorry to hear this! Remember how happy you were last week though to know that your body is doing what it's supposed to now! You just may have to give it more than this first month- as frustrating as that is!! :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I'm 7dpo and pretty much preparing myself for AF next week. I don't think I'm pregnant. I don't know why, but I always think if I see CM then it means I'm pregnant! :haha: Crazy, eh? So needless to say, but I'm gonna say it anyway, I have no CM.

Ladies, what do you know or what has your OB/GYN told you about :spermy: travel? How long does it take them to get to the fallopian tubes? Half an hour? a day?

hopefulmama and rosa - I am so with you on the zit action; what's up with that?! :shrug: When I went off the BCP in May of 2009 my skin was great. My skin stayed pretty good until that October and it's been a struggle to keep it okay enough for make-up to cover. It's really frustrating. I get it on the top of my shoulders, little ones on my chest and sometimes along my jaw line. I have to admit though, that now they're pretty tame. It was an awful problem - I mean AWFUL - for about a year. 

Rosa I'm sorry that you got a BFN, but remember, I think it was finallyready who got a BFN and whose period didn't come and she ended up being pregnant! So like I've said before, it ain't over until the red lady sings! :kiss:

Oh and hopeful, you can update my stats to say that I'm in cycle 19...although maybe you should wait a week and see whether I'm in cycle 20. Argh. 

Crumbs - good luck with the language exam and I loved your reasons why a Thanksgiving baby would be great! :thumbup: 

Pink80, I am terribly sorry for your loss and hope that you never have to go through that again. :(

MsJMouse - concerning the hypothyroidism, were you tested more that once? The fertility doctor had been do it twice because my levels were elevated the first time, but normal the second. Go figure. :shrug:

Oh, and rosa, yes, I put some pre-seed on the outside of the applicator. Now it's just a matter of waiting to see if the ol' boys and girls took a swim in it or not! Strangely enough, and this is where I will end today (and forgive me if I said this in an earlier posting), but I was dry as a bone the day before and two days before O! My CM obviously wasn't well-timed with my O. I need to keep an eye on that. I told DH that the universe must want us to have a girl because CD 15 and 16 I had lots of stuff when we BDed! (Girl sperm are supposed to hang out upstairs in the tubes longer right?).

Ok; I'm off! :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

As far as :spermy: travel- I can't remember exactly what I read a few months back when I was researching, but I'm pretty sure it's something like an inch every half hour. And I think the average uterus is 3-4 inches? and then tubes are however long. I think 6-8ish hours to make the trek from vagina through cervix up through uterus and then up into tubes? I'd have to look it up again to confirm. I think they're through your cervix within a few minutes though?


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> Aww, rosa. So sorry to hear this! Remember how happy you were last week though to know that your body is doing what it's supposed to now! You just may have to give it more than this first month- as frustrating as that is!! :hugs:

Thanks. You're right...I was so happy and I even said that I didn't care if I wasn't preggo this cycle, just to know that the clomid was working was enough! HA! That's a laugh. Who was I kidding? But you're right, sometimes it takes a few cycles to get it going, so hopefully in a cycle or two it'll happen for us. :hugs:

Soleil,
Yes, girls are supposed to stay in longer, and boys move faster. I had NO cm this cycle (thank you very much, clomid) but I've heard that women get preggo with no cm, so I think we're okay. In the past, I've had ewcm a few days before O, and then it's dry for O. :wacko: I have no idea how long it takes the :spermy: to get there, but I'm guessing not very long. Everyone says to lie with your feet up for 30 minutes...but I've read they basically get to where they need to be in a matter of a few minutes. Not sure though. :shrug: Google it! :haha: 

My skin was TERRIBLE (well for me, anyway) for several months after the pill. It was perfect while I was on the pill, so it's totally annoying now. It seems to be calming down now, so that's good. Hopefully my hormones are balancing out. I was also very sweaty in the arm pit area. Gross! I had to switch deoderants...nothing worked! I'm fine now. THAT was also annoying! :sick:

I know women get bfns before their bfps...I'm 15 dpo, though! :nope: Just waiting for Af, and there is absolutely no sign of her. No cramps or anything, so I might be waiting for a while. :wacko: Perfect.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I was looking at wedding pictures from just one year ago and my face was so freaking clear and wonderful:cry: now it seriously looks like I'm a teenager. I think it's (maybe) getting a little better. I've been on meds for 4 weeks now. I know they take a while to work and since I still have hcg in my system I know that's not helping. I'm hoping in a couple more weeks when hopefully my levels are down it will be clear again. FX!!!


----------



## Babyluv1

:flower:Hi everyone! I am working on baby number 1 (the first for both DH and myself) right now. Being 32 I felt like I needed extra help so I am renting OvaCue and have been using the OTC LH testing sticks. I have only had one month of trying, this is month number 2 and I started Ovacue late so dont think it will help this month. 
Just wanted to post something about myself to say "hi" to everyone.

I am a Nurse Practitioner, so being in the medical field makes me even more neurotic that I would've been otherwise. My hubby is clueless (at this point anyway) and my sisters and mom are all fertile myrtles and never had troubles getting preggers so I felt I needed more support than my family and DH can provide. You all seem to be a great group of girls for someone in this situation....

Jessica:flower:
 



Attached Files:







206.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rosababy

Babyluv1 said:


> :flower:Hi everyone! I am working on baby number 1 (the first for both DH and myself) right now. Being 32 I felt like I needed extra help so I am renting OvaCue and have been using the OTC LH testing sticks. I have only had one month of trying, this is month number 2 and I started Ovacue late so dont think it will help this month.
> Just wanted to post something about myself to say "hi" to everyone.
> 
> I am a Nurse Practitioner, so being in the medical field makes me even more neurotic that I would've been otherwise. My hubby is clueless (at this point anyway) and my sisters and mom are all fertile myrtles and never had troubles getting preggers so I felt I needed more support than my family and DH can provide. You all seem to be a great group of girls for someone in this situation....
> 
> Jessica:flower:

Is jessica your name, then? Hi, Jessica! :hi: Welcome! Where are you from? This is a great thread. I just turned 32, also, and have been trying for 10 months now. (About ready to start cycle #11) :wacko: What is Ovacue? Never heard of it. Why do you think you'll have trouble getting pregnant if your family had no problem? Just curious. Glad you're here! :flower:


----------



## pink80

:hi: Jessica - welcome x


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Got a call from the doctors - my blood count is 8 which she tells me is severely anemic!! Got to go get my prescription for iron tablets - does anyone know if it is ok to TTC I'm anemic??

Xxx


----------



## Babyluv1

rosababy said:


> Babyluv1 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hi everyone! I am working on baby number 1 (the first for both DH and myself) right now. Being 32 I felt like I needed extra help so I am renting OvaCue and have been using the OTC LH testing sticks. I have only had one month of trying, this is month number 2 and I started Ovacue late so dont think it will help this month.
> Just wanted to post something about myself to say "hi" to everyone.
> 
> I am a Nurse Practitioner, so being in the medical field makes me even more neurotic that I would've been otherwise. My hubby is clueless (at this point anyway) and my sisters and mom are all fertile myrtles and never had troubles getting preggers so I felt I needed more support than my family and DH can provide. You all seem to be a great group of girls for someone in this situation....
> 
> Jessica:flower:
> 
> Is jessica your name, then? Hi, Jessica! :hi: Welcome! Where are you from? This is a great thread. I just turned 32, also, and have been trying for 10 months now. (About ready to start cycle #11) :wacko: What is Ovacue? Never heard of it. Why do you think you'll have trouble getting pregnant if your family had no problem? Just curious. Glad you're here! :flower:Click to expand...

Rosababy,
I live in Indiana, good old corn-ville USA.
I am just feeling paranoid that maybe I will be "the One" in the family who has problems. I know I shouldnt worry before I have reason to...
I also have an autoimmune disease and have been on immun-suppressants for 2 years which can hinder conception. Thankfully I was given the OK to stop them but until I either get preggo or go back on them I will be in pain so that stinks.
OvaCue is an at home fertility monitor. I rent mine for $33 a month from babybeats.
It saves me $17 over the clearblue LH sticks. No more peeing on those every day!
If you google it there is a ton of info on it, it is supposed to be really accurate and predict Ovulation 7 days out and can confirm ovulation has occured. it uses an oral probe and a vaginal probe so you get two reading it maps for you.
I am hoping I dont need it for long and that it does what it says it will!
Thanks so much for the welcome!!
Jess


----------



## rosababy

pink80 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are well.
> 
> Got a call from the doctors - my blood count is 8 which she tells me is severely anemic!! Got to go get my prescription for iron tablets - does anyone know if it is ok to TTC I'm anemic??
> 
> Xxx

Oh geez! I'm not sure what all that means, but it doesn't sound good. I have no idea if it's okay to take iron...call the doc back!



Babyluv1 said:


> Rosababy,
> I live in Indiana, good old corn-ville USA.
> I am just feeling paranoid that maybe I will be "the One" in the family who has problems. I know I shouldnt worry before I have reason to...
> I also have an autoimmune disease and have been on immun-suppressants for 2 years which can hinder conception. Thankfully I was given the OK to stop them but until I either get preggo or go back on them I will be in pain so that stinks.
> OvaCue is an at home fertility monitor. I rent mine for $33 a month from babybeats.
> It saves me $17 over the clearblue LH sticks. No more peeing on those every day!
> If you google it there is a ton of info on it, it is supposed to be really accurate and predict Ovulation 7 days out and can confirm ovulation has occured. it uses an oral probe and a vaginal probe so you get two reading it maps for you.
> I am hoping I dont need it for long and that it does what it says it will!
> Thanks so much for the welcome!!
> Jess

Oh cool! I'm originally from Illinois, neighbor! I live in Northern Virginia now. I've never heard of this monitor! I wish I would have known! I think I'm done with temping and using opks of any kind...just bd every other day and let clomid do its job. :shrug: 10 months of hard core temping and agonizing over when I o'ed is over. It's too stressful for me. :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

I just watched a video on the Ovacue monitor. MAN! I wish I would have known about that! It's expensive...but I would have loved it! It looks so easy!


----------



## Babyluv1

Thats why I rented mine, I just didnt want to shell out $350 in case it happens quickly. If it happens to take 11 months then I will own it so its all good and after that I may not keep track anyway, just do the BD every other day like you said you were thinking of doing...
Its def a neat thing for sure!


----------



## MsJMouse

Pink80 - so sorry to hear about your loss - it is definately something that I would never wish for anyone else to have to go thru as it is just horrible. :hugs:



Soleil Breeze said:


> So I'm 7dpo and pretty much preparing myself for AF next week. I don't think I'm pregnant. I don't know why, but I always think if I see CM then it means I'm pregnant! :haha: Crazy, eh? So needless to say, but I'm gonna say it anyway, I have no CM.
> 
> Ladies, what do you know or what has your OB/GYN told you about :spermy: travel? How long does it take them to get to the fallopian tubes? Half an hour? a day?
> 
> MsJMouse - concerning the hypothyroidism, were you tested more that once? The fertility doctor had been do it twice because my levels were elevated the first time, but normal the second. Go figure. :shrug:

Soleil - the month I fell pregnant was the month I thought for sure that I was not pregnant, so you never know till AF arrives - Good luck. 

I have been tested many times in the last year or so. I don't have hypothyroidism as yet - thyroid function is fine. Just the pesky antibodies and they haven't disappeared from any of the tests I have had done. The level of them just fluctuates but I haven't really been doing that much about it till recently. 

Rosababy - I know what you mean about sweatiness - I also had to change deodourant - its horrible. 

Hopeful - I am finding since my mmc that I have a few more pimples but the main thing that is driving me nuts the last month or so is my hair - it is so greasy but dry on the ends. In the end I cut it all off cause it just looked so limp and horrible. I hope your meds kick in soon and your face clears up. Nothing worse than feeling like you don't look your best to drag your mood down further if you aren't feeling too positive.


----------



## MsJMouse

I had decided I was going to try charting and temping this month to make sure everything was back to "normal" in my cycle. Well my thermometer has a flat battery so I guess we are just going with the flow this month cause now I just can't be bothered as I have to find somewhere that sells teeny tiny batteries.


----------



## arianne

Hello girls!!! welcome newbies!! :)

Im 12 dpo and couldn't resist to test this morning! bfn :( I wasn't going to test but my hubby kept insisting :wacko:

*mrsmax* we seem to be in the same boat... don't try to find what might be wrong... I doubt your tubes are blocked... as hard as it is to believe it takes about 9-15 cycles for a perfectly normal couple to conceive... 
Also, doctors don't seem to care about morphology; motility and count are far more important... so don't worry, your doc got it right :winkwink:
When are you going for your hsg? I'll be doing mine next week I think...

*Hopefulmama* that list is pretty old, I did it a long time ago when I was trying just about 6 cycles sigh... do you know how to put it at the beginning of the thread?

*Crumbs* I hope the baster method worked for you this cycle!! I didn't know you are a californian girl!! I love california!!

*Re: preseed* My doc told me that it doesn't increase your chances of conception, it just doesn't kill the sperm... so it is good for couples that are having trouble having sex and being too dry (me:haha:)... but it doesn't help getting pregnant at all. My dh's doctor told him to avoid it if possible, that it's better without any kind of lubricant, even preseed... so now we are trying to bd without any help, but sometimes we need at least a bit, otherwise I'm impossible to penetrate:haha:

*Rosa* happy belated bday!!! and sorry for the bfn :( I got one too today :( have you done the hsg test yet? maybe that would help too?, it flushes your tubes, and if your dh sperms are ok, then you have a higher chance of conceiving the cycles after it :flower:

*Pink80* I also got low hemoglobin on my last blood test. I got 117 and the minimum is 120... so I am sort of anemic too!! I don't eat read meat anymore so that might be the reason... if you dont eat read meat, try to eat a lot of lentils with citrics, so the iron gets absorbed easily... My doctor says that it doesn't hurt your chances of conceiving BUT if you do conceive, it will be very risky... so try to increase your iron intake... but don't eat liver, even though it is a great source of iron, it also has vitamin A, which can harm your unborn baby....
do you take prenatals? 

*What's up with me?* I went to see my fertility doctor today... I don't find the fert docs useful anymore.... He told us that he doesn't know why we aren't getting pregnant... so he recommended doing clomid/IUI if we are anxious... I thought it was more expensive! It is $350 per cycle... not as bad as I thought... I think we will try on our own for 3-4 more cycles before doing this... the success rate seems pretty low to me (10%) but at least it's higher than trying on our own (5%) Also the 5% chance per cycle is after you have tried for a year... so I have 4 more cycles to get to that... so we'll see...
oh! and I asked about just taking clomid, but he said it won't help in my case:shrug: so anyway, I will ask that question again to my other fert doctor next week that I go see her... I still think I should try it even if everything is ok, it increases the chances, so don't know why it has to be combined with an IUI

*Good luck girls!! *And now I'll be more active in the forum... I took a well deserved ttc break :)

Who's testing/expecting AF next?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Babyluv1 said:


> :flower:Hi everyone! I am working on baby number 1 (the first for both DH and myself) right now. Being 32 I felt like I needed extra help so I am renting OvaCue and have been using the OTC LH testing sticks. I have only had one month of trying, this is month number 2 and I started Ovacue late so dont think it will help this month.
> Just wanted to post something about myself to say "hi" to everyone.
> 
> I am a Nurse Practitioner, so being in the medical field makes me even more neurotic that I would've been otherwise. My hubby is clueless (at this point anyway) and my sisters and mom are all fertile myrtles and never had troubles getting preggers so I felt I needed more support than my family and DH can provide. You all seem to be a great group of girls for someone in this situation....
> 
> Jessica:flower:

Babylove- Jessica welcome! :wave: I hope you take after your family members and have a quick conception. If not- you've found a great group of ladies here! I'll add you to the list!



pink80 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are well.
> 
> Got a call from the doctors - my blood count is 8 which she tells me is severely anemic!! Got to go get my prescription for iron tablets - does anyone know if it is ok to TTC I'm anemic??
> 
> Xxx

Pink- I'm assuming the anemia is because you've been bleeding a lot from the miscarriage? I'd imagine with the supplements and when the bleeding stops that should go away. You can't really TTC until your cycles returns so maybe you won't be anemic by then. I don't know- maybe a good question for you doc. You won't ovulate until your hcg return/almost returns to normal so maybe your blood count will be up by then and it won't be an issue?



arianne said:


> Hello girls!!! welcome newbies!! :)
> 
> Im 12 dpo and couldn't resist to test this morning! bfn :( I wasn't going to test but my hubby kept insisting :wacko:
> 
> *mrsmax* we seem to be in the same boat... don't try to find what might be wrong... I doubt your tubes are blocked... as hard as it is to believe it takes about 9-15 cycles for a perfectly normal couple to conceive...
> Also, doctors don't seem to care about morphology; motility and count are far more important... so don't worry, your doc got it right :winkwink:
> When are you going for your hsg? I'll be doing mine next week I think...
> 
> *Hopefulmama* that list is pretty old, I did it a long time ago when I was trying just about 6 cycles sigh... do you know how to put it at the beginning of the thread?
> 
> *Crumbs* I hope the baster method worked for you this cycle!! I didn't know you are a californian girl!! I love california!!
> 
> *Re: preseed* My doc told me that it doesn't increase your chances of conception, it just doesn't kill the sperm... so it is good for couples that are having trouble having sex and being too dry (me:haha:)... but it doesn't help getting pregnant at all. My dh's doctor told him to avoid it if possible, that it's better without any kind of lubricant, even preseed... so now we are trying to bd without any help, but sometimes we need at least a bit, otherwise I'm impossible to penetrate:haha:
> 
> *Rosa* happy belated bday!!! and sorry for the bfn :( I got one too today :( have you done the hsg test yet? maybe that would help too?, it flushes your tubes, and if your dh sperms are ok, then you have a higher chance of conceiving the cycles after it :flower:
> 
> *Pink80* I also got low hemoglobin on my last blood test. I got 117 and the minimum is 120... so I am sort of anemic too!! I don't eat read meat anymore so that might be the reason... if you dont eat read meat, try to eat a lot of lentils with citrics, so the iron gets absorbed easily... My doctor says that it doesn't hurt your chances of conceiving BUT if you do conceive, it will be very risky... so try to increase your iron intake... but don't eat liver, even though it is a great source of iron, it also has vitamin A, which can harm your unborn baby....
> do you take prenatals?
> 
> *What's up with me?* I went to see my fertility doctor today... I don't find the fert docs useful anymore.... He told us that he doesn't know why we aren't getting pregnant... so he recommended doing clomid/IUI if we are anxious... I thought it was more expensive! It is $350 per cycle... not as bad as I thought... I think we will try on our own for 3-4 more cycles before doing this... the success rate seems pretty low to me (10%) but at least it's higher than trying on our own (5%) Also the 5% chance per cycle is after you have tried for a year... so I have 4 more cycles to get to that... so we'll see...
> oh! and I asked about just taking clomid, but he said it wont help in my case:shrug: so anyway, I will ask that question again to my other fert doctor next week that I go see her... I still think I should try it even if everything is ok, it increases the chances, so don't know why it was to be combined with an IUI
> 
> *Good luck girls!! *And now I'll be more active in the forum... I took a well deserved ttc break :)
> 
> Who's testing/expecting AF next?

Arianne- Sorry to hear of the BFN. It's not over til its over I guess, but I understand the frustration :hugs:

I wish I could put the list on the first page, but since Caroline started the thread she has to do it. I wonder if there's a way to get a thread switched over to someone else? Anyone know? Arienne- actually you posted on the first page maybe you can go edit an old post and add it to that so we all have easy reference?

Sorry you didn't get better answers from the FS. What tests have you all had done?


----------



## arianne

hopefulmama2b said:


> I wish I could put the list on the first page, but since Caroline started the thread she has to do it. I wonder if there's a way to get a thread switched over to someone else? Anyone know? Arienne- actually you posted on the first page maybe you can go edit an old post and add it to that so we all have easy reference?

Oh! that's right:dohh: that is a good idea!! ok I will once we have all the list updated :flower:



hopefulmama2b said:


> Sorry you didn't get better answers from the FS. What tests have you all had done?

We did all possible tests, even hiv:haha: hsg is the only one left, which has to be scheduled as soon as AF comes, it should be any day now... but I am going to vegas this friday YAY!!!!:happydance: so I think I can do it as soon as I come back, I'll 9DPO, so it should be fine...


----------



## Regalpeas

Babyluv1 said:


> :flower:Hi everyone! I am working on baby number 1 (the first for both DH and myself) right now. Being 32 I felt like I needed extra help so I am renting OvaCue and have been using the OTC LH testing sticks. I have only had one month of trying, this is month number 2 and I started Ovacue late so dont think it will help this month.
> Just wanted to post something about myself to say "hi" to everyone.
> 
> I am a Nurse Practitioner, so being in the medical field makes me even more neurotic that I would've been otherwise. My hubby is clueless (at this point anyway) and my sisters and mom are all fertile myrtles and never had troubles getting preggers so I felt I needed more support than my family and DH can provide. You all seem to be a great group of girls for someone in this situation....
> 
> Jessica:flower:

Welcome!!!:flower: So good to have you. This is a great group. I'm fairly new myself.:cloud9: Ovucue= On my _to google_ list for the evening. lol



pink80 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are well.
> 
> Got a call from the doctors - my blood count is 8 which she tells me is severely anemic!! Got to go get my prescription for iron tablets - does anyone know if it is ok to TTC I'm anemic??
> 
> Xxx


This was the case with me. I had been anemic for years. My doctors knew this and they kept ordering different types of iron. Eventually it was discovered I had a benign fibroid which was causing a tremendous amount of bleeding during my cycle which of course was causing me to be anemic. So I took more iron tablets. I ate iron enriched food. Still low iron. I can't remember my last count before surgery ( I had the fibroid removed), but it was low.

There are a few different types of anemia as well. Something is causing your anemia(knowing what kind may help) especially with such a low count. That's what your doctors should be trying to figure out. It doesn't have to be something serious, but typically there is a reason. I would get the iron tablets but press for the docs to do further inspection. My fibroid was found accidentally on a trip to the ER.

Good luck with everything. Wishing it's something totally minor. Hope the tablets help. Also you should ask your doctor about anemia and ttc. I wasn't trying when mine was discovered. Then I couldn't until the fibroid was removed. 





Soleil Breeze said:


> So I'm 7dpo and pretty much preparing myself for AF next week. I don't think I'm pregnant. I don't know why, but I always think if I see CM then it means I'm pregnant! :haha: Crazy, eh? So needless to say, but I'm gonna say it anyway, I have no CM.

You never know this can be it! fx I just read a BFP of someone who thought they were out because they had spotting and something other stuff. But they were totally in. Hope that's you! :)





arianne said:


> Hello girls!!! welcome newbies!! :)
> 
> (A)Im 12 dpo and couldn't resist to test this morning! bfn :( I wasn't going to test but my hubby kept insisting :wacko:
> 
> 
> know you are a californian girl!! I love california!!
> 
> (B)*Re: preseed* My doc told me that it doesn't increase your chances of conception, it just doesn't kill the sperm... so it is good for couples that are having trouble having sex and being too dry (me:haha:)... but it doesn't help getting pregnant at all. My dh's doctor told him to avoid it if possible, that it's better without any kind of lubricant, even preseed... so now we are trying to bd without any help, but sometimes we need at least a bit, otherwise I'm impossible to penetrate:haha:

(A) It's not over until it's over. I say test again 14DPO if AF has not show.:flower: fx

(B) Also if a woman is having trouble with cervical mucus it helps in that way as well I was told. I have issues with preseed though because it has paraben in it. As a person who has had a fibroid I must avoid as much estrogen pattern chemicals as possible. I may have to switch over. I prefer not to use it anyhow to my own natural juices:haha:. But some times it is needed.:shrug: I may get Yes baby! Several women here swear by preseed. But also soft cups and I can't stand those things.:nope:


----------



## rosababy

MsJMouse said:


> I had decided I was going to try charting and temping this month to make sure everything was back to "normal" in my cycle. Well my thermometer has a flat battery so I guess we are just going with the flow this month cause now I just can't be bothered as I have to find somewhere that sells teeny tiny batteries.

How annoying! I would just go out and get a new thermometer! :haha:



arianne said:


> *Re: preseed* My doc told me that it doesn't increase your chances of conception, it just doesn't kill the sperm... so it is good for couples that are having trouble having sex and being too dry (me:haha:)... but it doesn't help getting pregnant at all. My dh's doctor told him to avoid it if possible, that it's better without any kind of lubricant, even preseed... so now we are trying to bd without any help, but sometimes we need at least a bit, otherwise I'm impossible to penetrate:haha:
> 
> *Rosa* happy belated bday!!! and sorry for the bfn :( I got one too today :( have you done the hsg test yet? maybe that would help too?, it flushes your tubes, and if your dh sperms are ok, then you have a higher chance of conceiving the cycles after it :flower:

We missed you!! :hi: Thanks for the bday wishes. :cake: Bfns suck, but I did expect it. I honestly don't ever think I'll get that 2nd line! I don't know what I'll do when I DO see one! Pass out, probably. :haha: Interesting that pre-seed doesn't help with conception. I never actually thought it would...just didn't kill the sperm. Or as MANY sperm. I need it too...I get really dry, especially this cycle with clomid. I'd love to not use it at all, but just can't do it all the time, especially when we're dtd every day or every other day. :nope:

I have not thought about doing the hsg test yet. Is that an official fertility test? Because my doc said I had to wait a year for all of the tests. I had low progesterone, though, so he put me right on clomid, so I was happy with that. He probably assumes that's my only problem. I haven't even thought of doing those tests yet...I'm putting my hope in the clomid right now. However, in a few cycles if I'm still not preggo, I probably will.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Arianne- Maybe your tubes need a little flush and the hsg will do the trick! FX!!

Rosa- I think it would fall into the official fertility test group. Arianne, correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it's when they inject a dye into your uterus that flows through everything including tubes and then they take xrays and it tells them if there are any anatomical abnormalities with your lady parts. A lot of people have success afterwards because it flushes out their tubes. It can show things like fibroids, septate uterus, blocked tubes, ect. One girl I know tried for 6 months with no luck- since she was over 35 they did HSG more quickly and discovered bilateral blocked tubes. She had to have them removed! And is now doing IVF. Not to scare you! Usually they comes up clear though.


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> Arianne- Maybe your tubes need a little flush and the hsg will do the trick! FX!!
> 
> Rosa- I think it would fall into the official fertility test group. Arianne, correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it's when they inject a dye into your uterus that flows through everything including tubes and then they take xrays and it tells them if there are any anatomical abnormalities with your lady parts. A lot of people have success afterwards because it flushes out their tubes. It can show things like fibroids, septate uterus, blocked tubes, ect. One girl I know tried for 6 months with no luck- since she was over 35 they did HSG more quickly and discovered bilateral blocked tubes. She had to have them removed! And is now doing IVF. Not to scare you! Usually they comes up clear though.

I've heard of it...just never even considered it. However, I will definitely consider it. Are there any symptoms of blocked tubes? What causes them? Do people get this procedure done "just to see" if anything is wrong, or because something points to that being the problem? Am I making any sense?? :wacko:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I don't think there are any symptoms. Maybe there can be, but none that I know of besides the infertility. I think they can be caused by previous infection.

Here, I found this link:

https://infertility.about.com/od/causesofinfertility/a/blocked_tubes.htm


----------



## arianne

Hi Rosa:wave: hopepelumama is right, it's an official fertility test... My docs (I see 2 fert docs) they both think I have been trying for over a year... For some reason I thought you also lied to you doctor :p 
I went to the fert docs even before I started ttc, a friend that was struggling getting pregnant told me to do so, I'm glad I listened... 
So if my hsg test is normal, then I'm officially unexplained :( 
Today my husband asked the doctor that if there is any reason why if all our tests are good what could possible be happening, and the doctor responded saying that is why it's called unexplained infertility, and all that their treatments can do is just make more eggs and make the sperm closer to the egg :shrug:
I don't really feel comfortable being seen by a male doctor (I like my female fert doc I was seeing first), but this fertility center has the highest success rates in canada, and it happens to be 10 mins from my place...so I hope my unexplained diagnosis soon changes to a success story...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

hopepelumama :haha: It would just be so much easier to call me by my real name, but here's the problem- I was on a wedding forum site with my real name and became very close with the girls and we'd share personal stuff and then one day someone I knew "in real life" said they ran across a post of mine and then they clicked on my name and read all previous posts!! I was mortified wondering what I had talked about! I'm so worried that someone will find me on here and know all my personal baby making business. I could care less if you guys know my name, but it's the people I know that I don't want to know!

So in the mean time you can call me hopepelumama if you want! Haha!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

And Arianne- I do hope you get some answers. And that's so weird to say- because I don't hope they find something "wrong" with you, but if that something wrong is easily fixable then that would be great!


----------



## arianne

Hi Rosa, Hopeful is right again :D there are not really any symptoms, it is a very standard procedure in fertility testing.... but don't worry about having blocked tubes.... unless you had previous infections or surgery in that area, it's very unlikely you will have blocked tubes... the reason why I said it might help is that it might be good to flush those tubes and get the path clear for your hubby's spermies:flower:
I think we are still within the average, we both have been trying for about 9-10 cycles "only"... so once you hit the year mark go right away to get those tests done... hopefully you won't need to do them! It is great you have already started with a treatment though!

I feel emotionally ok, I dont know why:haha: although I cried after our appt... my hubby and I where sitting on the couch going over all the stuff the doc told us, and I saw our wedding pic and started to cry thinking "little did I know at that time that years later I was going to go thru all these" but I am calmed and relaxed which is very important:flower: Deep inside I feel that it WILL happen... although sometimes I fear it might NEVER happen :wacko::wacko: hahha what a contradiction of thoughts!:wacko:


----------



## arianne

hahaha OK HOPEFULMAMA!, but I dont know your real name :D
I sometimes worry if someone I know might find all these posts :-s and even though I don't disclose my real identity (arianne is not my real name), someone that knows me would know this is me... city I live in, age, stuff I post like going to vegas etc.... sometimes I feel I shouldn't be posting non-related ttc stuff...
Maybe it will be a good idea to create a private facebook group with all the active girls on this thread? *what do you girls think?* It will be more personal and private:hugs: I can create it if you girls agree with it...:comp:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

arianne said:


> hahaha OK HOPEFULMAMA!, but I dont know your real name :D
> I sometimes worry if someone I know might find all these posts :-s and even though I don't disclose my real identity (arianne is not my real name), someone that knows me would know this is me... city I live in, age, stuff I post like going to vegas etc.... sometimes I feel I shouldn't be posting non-related ttc stuff...
> Maybe it will be a good idea to create a private facebook group with all the active girls on this thread? *what do you girls think?* It will be more personal and private:hugs: I can create it if you girls agree with it...:comp:

Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

I gotta keep up better with this thread!!

*Rosa* - so sorry about hte BFN - but the Clomd will work for you..

*Pink80* - I am very sad to hear of your loss. I too did not have any cramps but just a tiny bit of spotting, and mine was medically managed as well (glad to have avoided surgery). I know it's tempting to try again ASAP but I found (and I think others have too) that sometimes emotions are delayed with this kind of thing, and it takes several weeks for your mind to process the loss, so realy wait until you feel emotionally stable before you try..

*hopefulmama* - that's creepy about someone you know finding you on a site!

*Arianne* - that's a good idea to make a facebook group. 

Hi *Babyluv* - welcome!!

AFM - I know what you guys mean about the acne thing - I purposely stayed on BCP until after our wedding because I was worried about breakouts and am very happy I did.. Now my skin is yucky (but not as bad as it was years ago - I used to cry over it!). I suppose AF is due for me tomorrow but it could be a longer cycle who knows (usually I am regular though) - we will start TTC again for real this next cycle.


----------



## MsJMouse

I agree SMFirst - it is hard to keep up with the posts. I read thru then and think of something to reply to each one but by the time I get to the end I can't remember half of what I was going to say. :shrug: 

Rosa - sorry to hear about the BFN. 

Arianne - great idea about the facebook group - I had no idea you could set up private groups on Facebook. I spend so much of my day on the computer for work that this is about the only thing that I look at on my computer outside of work hours - normally I avoid it. 

Hi Babyluv. Welcome.


----------



## mrsmax

hopefulmama2b said:


> Found it!
> 
> Time to update Add your name if you're not on there or update others if you know their status:
> 
> 1) Caroline - :bfp:
> 
> 2) Beaner86 - :bfp: - 24 years old
> 
> 3) FionaHere - cycle#4
> 
> 4) pink80 - wttc after mmc 3/11
> 
> 5) hopefulmama2b - wttc after mmc 7/10 and 2/11
> 
> 6) Soleil Breeze - cycle #19
> 
> 7) elliot - :bfp: on cycle#7
> 
> 8) SilverWillow - :bfp:
> 
> 9) MsJMouse - ttc after mmc 02/11
> 
> 10) piccolo - cycle #6
> 
> 11) finallyready - :bfp: 2/11
> 
> 12) Holpop - :bfp: 1/11
> 
> 13) Aisak - cycle#6
> 
> 14) brinib1 - cycle #2
> 
> 15) Arianne (me ) - cycle #6
> 
> 16) Kcali - :bfp: 2/11
> 
> 17) Rosababy - cycle #10
> 
> 18) SMFirst - ttc after mc 1/11
> 
> 19) Crumbs - cycle #4
> 
> 20) RegalPeas - cycle #7
> 
> 21) MrsMax -
> 
> 22) Foxylady -
> 
> 23) Sarah10380 -
> 
> 24) Dodima1999 -
> 
> 25) Sillysilly7 - :bfp: 1/11
> 
> 26) Babylove - cycle #2

Me cycle 10


----------



## mrsmax

OMG! Wow - 2 days away and so many wonderful posts! 

Welcome back Arianne :hi: I am off to see doc next week and he will refer me to fertility clinic (he thinks this is my 12th month, it is my 10th). He said the first test will be HSG - I am looking forward to that, just cause the not knowing is so frustrating. I am now convinced my tubes are blocked!!

There is a good thread about HSG on here somewhere = I raedd it and the treatment takes 5 mins and twinges a bit. I imagine like having an IUD removed.

And welcome Jessica. :hi: I hope for your sake you dont hav eto hang around us too long!!

I have been thinking recently about what would I do if someone from "real life" stumbled across my posts and it def stops me saying not ttc stuff, even when I'm bursting to share. I think the only thing I would be worried about it what dh would say knowing that our sex life was out in the public eye ;) 

ps I love the number of BFPs we have had - let's keep adding that up!

Rosa - I love your comment about a baby on Christmas day. I said the same thing to dh the other day. I really dont care anymore - even new years eve is fine!! :haha:


----------



## Crumbs

Welcome back *arianne*! I hope you enjoyed your time just relaxing!

*Hopefulmama*, I totally understand the anonymity! I share way, way too much info on here and would absolutely hate to know someone in RL knows our biz! There's not many Americans of child-bearing age where I'm at! BTW, thanks for updating that list. I really hope the stork drops by again soon and gives you a sticky, sticky bean!


----------



## Crumbs

arianne said:


> hahaha OK HOPEFULMAMA!, but I dont know your real name :D
> I sometimes worry if someone I know might find all these posts :-s and even though I don't disclose my real identity (arianne is not my real name), someone that knows me would know this is me... city I live in, age, stuff I post like going to vegas etc.... sometimes I feel I shouldn't be posting non-related ttc stuff...
> Maybe it will be a good idea to create a private facebook group with all the active girls on this thread? *what do you girls think?* It will be more personal and private:hugs: I can create it if you girls agree with it...:comp:

Even though I said I want to be super anonymous, I'm for the FB page! But can you name it something ambiguous? I wouldn't want it to auto-post my joining "TTC and wanting to be pregnant already Club" :haha:

Oh, can we have it private as well? :flower:


----------



## Crumbs

P.S. When's the new TTC #1 section opening up already? It probably won't change much but I'd feel like it'd be so much more private there!


----------



## pink80

I'm seriously going to have to try harder to keep up with this post - you guys talks alot :)

Sorry for the :bfn:s guys - although you're not out at 12dpo *Arianne* :hugs:

As for my Anemia - it's definitely caused the blood loss following my miscarriage last week - as there was so much blood and I lost it in such a short space of time - it's hit me quite hard and I feel awful.

I like the idea of a facebook page - although as *Crumbs* says I would like the group name not togive us away - my OH would have a fit!

Hope you are all having a good day :flower:

xx


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies! :hi: I don't have much time here, so a quick post and I'll catch up later. No AF yet. :wacko: I had some cramps last night, and used my heating pad, but none today and no other signs of her arrival. I'm so SICK of waiting! 16 dpo by now...maybe I o'ed late?! I've heard clomid can make the LP longer, so I'm pretty annoyed right now.

I'm REALLY cranky today and so tired that I could fall asleep on my desk...however, so is my dh, so I doubt it's a preggo symptom.


----------



## SMFirst

MsJMouse said:


> I agree SMFirst - it is hard to keep up with the posts. I read thru then and think of something to reply to each one but by the time I get to the end I can't remember half of what I was going to say. :shrug:

me too! I almost feel like I need to write stuff down to remember (or have two windows open on the computer :) )

Hi mrsmax :) good luck with your tests.

rosa - sorry you are feeling yucky


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> hahaha OK HOPEFULMAMA!, but I dont know your real name :D
> I sometimes worry if someone I know might find all these posts :-s and even though I don't disclose my real identity (arianne is not my real name), someone that knows me would know this is me... city I live in, age, stuff I post like going to vegas etc.... sometimes I feel I shouldn't be posting non-related ttc stuff...
> Maybe it will be a good idea to create a private facebook group with all the active girls on this thread? *what do you girls think?* It will be more personal and private:hugs: I can create it if you girls agree with it...:comp:

Whew! We sure have been busy posting today! I love it! I feel like I also need to write things down to remember what I wanted to respond to! 
I love this FB idea!


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> I feel emotionally ok, I dont know why:haha: although I cried after our appt... my hubby and I where sitting on the couch going over all the stuff the doc told us, and I saw our wedding pic and started to cry thinking "little did I know at that time that years later I was going to go thru all these" but I am calmed and relaxed which is very important:flower: Deep inside I feel that it WILL happen... although sometimes I fear it might NEVER happen :wacko::wacko: hahha what a contradiction of thoughts!:wacko:

I feel the same way at times. Deep down, I have faith that it will eventually happen, but the little nervous part of me keeps saying but what if it won't...
:wacko:



SMFirst said:


> *Rosa* - so sorry about hte BFN - but the Clomd will work for you..

Thanks, Susan. :hugs: I hope it works sooner than later before I LOSE MY MIND! :haha:



mrsmax said:


> OMG! Wow - 2 days away and so many wonderful posts!
> 
> Welcome back Arianne :hi: I am off to see doc next week and he will refer me to fertility clinic (he thinks this is my 12th month, it is my 10th). He said the first test will be HSG - I am looking forward to that, just cause the not knowing is so frustrating. I am now convinced my tubes are blocked!!
> 
> I have been thinking recently about what would I do if someone from "real life" stumbled across my posts and it def stops me saying not ttc stuff, even when I'm bursting to share. I think the only thing I would be worried about it what dh would say knowing that our sex life was out in the public eye ;)
> 
> Rosa - I love your comment about a baby on Christmas day. I said the same thing to dh the other day. I really dont care anymore - even new years eve is fine!! :haha:

Let's get that Christmas baby!! I also find myself watching what I say that is non-ttc related, or even ttc related but too personal. You just never know. I sometimes forget that people who are not members can read all of these posts...



Crumbs said:


> Even though I said I want to be super anonymous, I'm for the FB page! But can you name it something ambiguous? I wouldn't want it to auto-post my joining "TTC and wanting to be pregnant already Club" :haha:
> 
> Oh, can we have it private as well? :flower:

:rofl: Seriously! I didn't think of that!! Some ambiguous name would be nice.



Crumbs said:


> P.S. When's the new TTC #1 section opening up already? It probably won't change much but I'd feel like it'd be so much more private there!

I don't know, but I like that it's more private, too! It's been "coming soon" forever now!

I'll bet whoever taught me to multi-quote in the same post is really regretting that now...:rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

We have the best thread :friends:

I think when you create a private group on FB it even hides the title so it doesn't announce to the FB world that you've even joined the group...but I agree lets call it something non-ttc just in case. Something like, "early 30's trying to eat more veggies." No one would take a second look then. :winkwink:


----------



## Crumbs

hopefulmama2b said:


> We have the best thread :friends:
> 
> I think when you create a private group on FB it even hides the title so it doesn't announce to the FB world that you've even joined the group...but I agree lets call it something non-ttc just in case. Something like, "early 30's trying to eat more veggies." No one would take a second look then. :winkwink:

Veggies! That's great! But what about Beans? Or something with beans.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs said:


> Veggies! That's great! But what about Beans? Or something with beans.

:haha: you're right! No one wants to read about a bunch of girls trying to increase their bean intake. Haha!


----------



## mrsmax

I just have to say - hysterical!! I love the girls and bean thing! Brilliant. Made me laugh out loud. Only problem with a FB page is it is one more place to sign into and check messages (i'm just lazy)

Also, just thought - what if any of us already know each other in RL and don't realise it!! ;)


----------



## SMFirst

That would be funny mrsmax - when I first joined this site I scanned to see if my sister was here! And I complained about another friend of mine but then worried that she might somehow be on here and read it..

In another thread I joined there were two girls that had gone to the same highschool at the same time but in different grades and they didn't know it..


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> Veggies! That's great! But what about Beans? Or something with beans.
> 
> :haha: you're right! No one wants to read about a bunch of girls trying to increase their bean intake. Haha!Click to expand...

:rofl: I love it!!!



mrsmax said:


> I just have to say - hysterical!! I love the girls and bean thing! Brilliant. Made me laugh out loud. Only problem with a FB page is it is one more place to sign into and check messages (i'm just lazy)
> 
> Also, just thought - what if any of us already know each other in RL and don't realise it!! ;)

Wouldn't that be a hoot?! I love you ladies! This is an awesome thread. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Mrsmax! The exact same thing crossed my mind about already knowing someone! I'm a business owner and thought-oh god what if one of them is an employee of mine! they wouldn't be in the ttc #1 group though so I think I'm good!


----------



## arianne

I was thinking about giving it a name that it's hard to guess like "TFBHB divas":laugh2: or what about "same objective, different nationalities".... :haha:
mmm I like the idea about smth with beans... I love beans! and want one too!

Also, I will be creating it using my personal account so I dont want my friends knowing about it! Although, as hopefulmama says, when it's a private group it doesn't appear anywhere, I already have one set up and is secret

*mrsmax* I also started thinking about the one more place to sign in and check msg... so not sure how it will work:-k... and then, will this thread be abandoned? or just confusing where to post:haha: maybe that can be the VIP group:haha: 

mmmm maybe it wasn't the best idea after all?:wacko:... nose:shrug: in the meantime... HOPEFULMAMA is your name :haha:


----------



## Crumbs

I woke-up spotting :nope: It came as a surprise because my temps haven't dipped massively, it's still within my post-o temps. Yesterday I woke-up an hour early and so there appears to be a dip at 36.61 but when I checked it an during my normal time (active temp) it was pretty high at 36.86 - I didn't record that temp, but it made me feel good regardless. 

Today my temp was 36.67 and spotting. So weird because I normally have really painful cramps and I have no sign of it. Sigh.

I hope you ladies are having better luck!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Crumbs - what do you think that means? It coudl be good news rather than bad.... f'xd!

My chart has really confused me today. Fertility friend has me o'd on 13th day, but it looks to me more like day 16? I have discarded two high temps as they were the weekend and I had drunk some wine and read that effects your temps. If I dont discrad them then F&F think I o'd at day 16. Can anyone help? (you canaccess my chart on my signature). Views very welcome.

We didnt bd much this month so I think I am out anyways, but still frustrating.


----------



## pink80

Could it be implantation spotting *Crumbs*??


----------



## mrsmax

SMFirst said:


> That would be funny mrsmax - when I first joined this site I scanned to see if my sister was here! And I complained about another friend of mine but then worried that she might somehow be on here and read it..
> 
> In another thread I joined there were two girls that had gone to the same highschool at the same time but in different grades and they didn't know it..

SMFirst - I just realised you have you have your photo, so presumably anyone who knws you would recognise you anyways? I figure though if they are on this site they are in the same boat, so not so bad. 

I did change my privacy settings though so only anyone who is a member can see my profile, that makes me feel a little better :)


----------



## pink80

mrsmax said:


> My chart has really confused me today. Fertility friend has me o'd on 13th day, but it looks to me more like day 16? I have discarded two high temps as they were the weekend and I had drunk some wine and read that effects your temps. If I dont discrad them then F&F think I o'd at day 16. Can anyone help? (you canaccess my chart on my signature). Views very welcome.

Looking at your chart I would say you OV'd on CD16 - to be honest I never disregard temps on FF - even if I take them at a slightly different time or I've had alcohol - unless I'm ill and it's high due to a fever. I think FF is confused anyway which is why the crosshairs are dashed - it means it's not certain. I would put those temps back in if I were you xx


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks pink80. I think you're right, as when I used to use just OPKs I always got my surge on day 14 or 15. Top tip about not discarding temps too. Thanks


----------



## Crumbs

pink80 said:


> Could it be implantation spotting *Crumbs*??

No, I'm at 13 DPO, it's most likely :af: :cry:


----------



## mrsmax

Crmpbs - it is possible to have implantation at 13 DPO I thought?


----------



## Crumbs

mrsmax said:


> Crmpbs - it is possible to have implantation at 13 DPO I thought?

I've read that implantation is typically 6-10 days after ovulation, with a few rare cases that fall a few days before and after. I've also read that recent studies show that the later the implantation, the lower the chances of a successful pregnancy. 

In my case, I don't think it's implantation at all because the last time we BD was ages ago. I had an early dip at 5 DPO, which I thought was implantation and had tender breasts since (and that fell in line with my last BD date as well). So I was secretly hoping ... :cry:

It hasn't gone full-blown yet but I feel it coming any minute now! Oh well, even if it is, at least :af: isn't cruel and dragging it on.


----------



## rosababy

Morning, ladies. I havne't had a chance to catch up on my reading yet...but wanted to update you on me. Official AF cramps started this morning. Took tylonol (would have loved to take something stronger...), so I expect her any minute now. Today is 17 dpo. I've had 2 16 day LPs in the past and 2 15 day LPs, a random 12...so if she doesn't come today, I'm officially "late." However, clomid CAN lengthen the LP, so I'm not hopeful at all. :sad2:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I crashed last night, girls; I cried on and off so much that I woke up this morning with a swollen sensation in my face. I knew it would happen this cycle, though. I felt lucky, hopes went up, and then last night I saw that bit of bright red blood on the TP. It's so messed up. I am 10 dpo. I just feel like it doesn't matter what I do, what DH does or anything. We are not going to have children without help. :cry: I really feel like crap today.

And no, the bright red yesterday isn't implantation spotting. I usually get a bit of bright red 10 dpo (so it was a day early - joy) and then it's light brown spotting until AF finally comes.

I felt like taking a knife to my ovaries last night. :nope: Not that I would, of course...but I went to a dark place and even with the sunlight outside, I'm still pretty miserable today...

What else?
Oh yeah, welcome to Jessica, aka Babyluv1 :flower:
RegalPeas and MsJmouse - thanks so much for the encouragement. :kiss:
Arianne - honest to God, the story you got from your fertility doc. is almost the EXACT same story we got from ours last summer; only difference is my husband's sperm analysis wasn't so hot. Thanks for the preseed info, too, by the way. I think I crashed [still crashing] so badly because I had some hopes that it was somehow going to work a miracle for us. But what you said makes sense. :thumbup:

I started jotting down notes about what you girls said in the thread, but now they don't make any sense... :dohh: So I've got:

Crumbs: sigh...
Rosa: sorry...

xx

Thanks for giving me a laugh about the name of the private thread [which I would be for as long as we sign a BnB oath to never reveal our identities to the outside world even when the other becomes world- or region-famous ;) ] Ha, ha, ha!

xx Back to work. Really wish I could get out of this dreadful funk.


----------



## pink80

:hugs: Hun xxx


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> My chart has really confused me today. Fertility friend has me o'd on 13th day, but it looks to me more like day 16? I have discarded two high temps as they were the weekend and I had drunk some wine and read that effects your temps. If I dont discrad them then F&F think I o'd at day 16. Can anyone help? (you canaccess my chart on my signature). Views very welcome.
> 
> We didnt bd much this month so I think I am out anyways, but still frustrating.

I also think your O date looks like cd 15 or 16. Not sure why they'd put it before the opk...I would go with 15 or 16.



Crumbs said:


> pink80 said:
> 
> 
> Could it be implantation spotting *Crumbs*??
> 
> No, I'm at 13 DPO, it's most likely :af: :cry:Click to expand...

Oh crumbs. I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Soleil, :hugs: I'm sorry you're so down today. I've totally had days like that. Thank GOD my dh is a supportive and patient man with me, otherwise he'd think I was crazy! :wacko: That seems to be a pretty short LP. Are they always that short? Maybe it's a progesterone deficiency. I've heard anything less than 10 or 11 (some docs even think 12) days of LP could be a progesterone problem. I've also heard when you spot for a few days before AF, it could be a prog problem. Good news is, that's easy to fix. Clomid or progesterone sup. That's why I'm on clomid. Not for short LP, but my levels were still too low. 

I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

*Soleil Breeze* :hugs: 

*Rosababy *I'm fxing for you! It's not over until the :witch: makes her appearance! :dust:

*Arianne *:dust: *mrsmax *:dust: *pink80 *:dust: and anyone else I missed that's close to the end of their cycle!


----------



## Crumbs

*The new TTC #1 section is finally open!!! * 

Should we all move over and start a Early 30's thread there?


----------



## SMFirst

I think they tend to move threads like this (like a long ongoing one) to groups/ discussions anyway.. But maybe a good idea to start another one anyway to find other ladies that are in the same boat :)

So I am actually a little conflicted about either getting AF or getting a BFP this cycle - If I get AF I won't be all that disappointed or surprised and then I can enjoy our little trip we've planned the first week of April to the wine region of our province :)
But if I get a BFP I would be surprised and happy but also nervous..

Probably by Murphy's law this is when I will get a BFP.. :)

(same thing I thought about exercising - the more I work out and get my body looking good the more likely I am to get pregnant to ruin my figure!)


----------



## Crumbs

*SMFirst*, your wine tasting trip sounds wonderful! Heck, wine sounds wonderful right now but she hasn't come full force enough for me to booze up. What DPO are you?


----------



## SMFirst

crumbs - I am not really sure what DPO I am on - if this was a normal cycle then I would be on 13DPO, but I had a weird issue with last AF - it came then went away then came back again.. and then even though I figured I was supposed to ovulate on ~ CD 13, about a week after that I got stronger one sided cramps so I don't really know! I've been taking B-vitamins which I have read can lengthen your luteal phase so maybe my whole cycle is shifted..


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - massive, massive hugs :hugs: This journey can be so cruel and such a rollercoaster. I get mad, sad, jealous and angry so much so that I think I'll go crazy, and then other days I feel fine and breezy and positive. Just know you are not alone :hugs:

Crumbs - Big hugs to you too :hugs: I know it feels like it is never going to happen. 

I have just got back from my appointment with the docs and I have an appointment with a fertility clinic on 4th April. I was really lucky, it was the only appointment for 7 weeks. Feel happy but also gutted as, like all of us, i never imagined it would come to this. :cry:

Rosa - I agree, it should be 15 or 16 days. Sorry to hear about your cramps too - all bad news today. Maybe all the good news is on its way = f'xd.


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs said:


> *The new TTC #1 section is finally open!!! *
> 
> Should we all move over and start a Early 30's thread there?

I think we should! We're in the ttc buddies section...maybe some more ladies would like to join us. Of course, we'd really have to quit our jobs to keep up with the thread though!! :rofl:



Crumbs said:


> *SMFirst*, your wine tasting trip sounds wonderful! Heck, wine sounds wonderful right now but she hasn't come full force enough for me to booze up. What DPO are you?

We live in Virginia wine country, and we're constantly out at new wineries! We're going to one tomorrow (AF or not, here I come...) for a barrel tasting. Fun! If I still don't have AF tonight or tomorrow morning, I MIGHT test again tomorrow, just because I'd like to have a final answer of preggo or not before I drink. Not drinking a ton though, so it should be fine either way.



mrsmax said:


> I have just got back from my appointment with the docs and I have an appointment with a fertility clinic on 4th April. I was really lucky, it was the only appointment for 7 weeks. Feel happy but also gutted as, like all of us, i never imagined it would come to this. :cry:
> 
> Rosa - I agree, it should be 15 or 16 days. Sorry to hear about your cramps too - all bad news today. Maybe all the good news is on its way = f'xd.

Glad to hear you have an appointment! I never thought we'd be here either. I'll be crushed if I have to end up seeing a fertility specialist, too. Clomid is my last hope before all of that testing. But you have an appointment. Hopefully they'll be able to find out what's going on and fix it quickly. :hugs:

Cramps have gone way down, back hurts like heck, and I left my tylonol at home. :wacko: STILL no af. :hissy:


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - have fun at the winery :)

That's why I will wait to test on April 1 - the day before we head out :)


----------



## rosababy

If we move to the new #1 ttc, someone can make an official first page of testing stats for us...


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow I don't check BnB for a whole day and there are four new pages. 



SMFirst said:


> That would be funny mrsmax - when I first joined this site I scanned to see if my sister was here! And I complained about another friend of mine but then worried that she might somehow be on here and read it..
> 
> In another thread I joined there were two girls that had gone to the same highschool at the same time but in different grades and they didn't know it..

Wow that is a bit scary. I sometimes worry about whether other people I know are on here but there don't seem to be too many Aussies so I "think" I am safe. 



rosababy said:


> hopefulmama2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> Veggies! That's great! But what about Beans? Or something with beans.
> 
> :haha: you're right! No one wants to read about a bunch of girls trying to increase their bean intake. Haha!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> I just have to say - hysterical!! I love the girls and bean thing! Brilliant. Made me laugh out loud. Only problem with a FB page is it is one more place to sign into and check messages (i'm just lazy)
> 
> Also, just thought - what if any of us already know each other in RL and don't realise it!! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be a hoot?! I love you ladies! This is an awesome thread. :hugs:Click to expand...

The whole beans thing made me laugh out loud. :rofl:



Crumbs said:


> pink80 said:
> 
> 
> Could it be implantation spotting *Crumbs*??
> 
> No, I'm at 13 DPO, it's most likely :af: :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry to here at AF is possibly on its way. But you are not out till it arrives.



rosababy said:


> Morning, ladies. I havne't had a chance to catch up on my reading yet...but wanted to update you on me. Official AF cramps started this morning. Took tylonol (would have loved to take something stronger...), so I expect her any minute now. Today is 17 dpo. I've had 2 16 day LPs in the past and 2 15 day LPs, a random 12...so if she doesn't come today, I'm officially "late." However, clomid CAN lengthen the LP, so I'm not hopeful at all. :sad2:

Sorry Rosababy. FX'd they are preg symptoms cause cramping can be one of them. 



Soleil Breeze said:


> I crashed last night, girls; I cried on and off so much that I woke up this morning with a swollen sensation in my face. I knew it would happen this cycle, though. I felt lucky, hopes went up, and then last night I saw that bit of bright red blood on the TP. It's so messed up. I am 10 dpo. I just feel like it doesn't matter what I do, what DH does or anything. We are not going to have children without help. :cry: I really feel like crap today.
> 
> And no, the bright red yesterday isn't implantation spotting. I usually get a bit of bright red 10 dpo (so it was a day early - joy) and then it's light brown spotting until AF finally comes.
> 
> I felt like taking a knife to my ovaries last night. :nope: Not that I would, of course...but I went to a dark place and even with the sunlight outside, I'm still pretty miserable today...
> 
> xx Back to work. Really wish I could get out of this dreadful funk.

:hugs: Hope you are feeling better today Soleil



SMFirst said:


> So I am actually a little conflicted about either getting AF or getting a BFP this cycle - If I get AF I won't be all that disappointed or surprised and then I can enjoy our little trip we've planned the first week of April to the wine region of our province :)
> But if I get a BFP I would be surprised and happy but also nervous..
> 
> Probably by Murphy's law this is when I will get a BFP.. :)
> 
> (same thing I thought about exercising - the more I work out and get my body looking good the more likely I am to get pregnant to ruin my figure!)

A trip to the wine region sounds awesome. I know what you mean about waiting to test. I got my BFP on new year's eve and the only reason I tested was cause I was going out with friends to celebrate. I nearly fell off my chair when it was positive as it was really unexpected. 

I also think that about exercising. By the time I get those nice abs, I will probably end up pregnant and those abs will quickly disappear. Oh well. :winkwink:


----------



## finallyready

AHHHHH you ladies are wonderful... :hugs: what a great idea....a private group! I do share the fears wondering if maybe someone will stumble on my posts and figure out who I am.....yikes!

I just wanted to send loads of :dust: to you all. I have dating scan in 2 weeks to see how far along I am. I am guessing 6 weeks but not sure since my last period was Jan 5. I did have BFNs in Feb and only got BFP Mar 11....digi was only 1-2 so I'm guessing I conceived the end of Feb. Time will tell. 

One thing I have to say is that even when I got my BFP, I think I took like 6 tests later on just to double check. And now that I am somewhat satisfied enough to not POAS, I am still filled with dread and fear. I just found out a really close friend of mine was pregnant and went for her first 12 week scan and found that the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks. So stuff like that is really very real to me. 

Anyways, I guess there is really nothing I can do at this point but keep myself as healthy as I can be. What will be will be. 

Enough rambling, I just thought I'd touchbase with you since the last time I posted I was sitting in a hotel room freaked out! LOL. 

I'll keep checking in to see how you are making out and if you get a BFP please look for me in the 1st Tri section.


----------



## rosababy

Major cramps woke me up at 4:45 this morning. I had to get up, heat up my heating pad, eat something so I could take some pain meds, and there she was. :witch: Oh well. I knew she would come, since I tested bfn on 14 dpo. Just wish she wouldn't keep me waiting. On to cycle #11. :cry:


----------



## Crumbs

*rosababy* :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry to hear that Rosababy :hugs:


----------



## arianne

Aww Rosa! Im so sorry:hugs: I just started a new cycle as well yesterday:cry: Im at cd2, but looking forward to my hsg next friday. Will let you girls know how it goes

Nice to see you here finannyready!! GL with your pregnancy!! Everything will be good! Just be very healthy 

Wishing you the best girls! Love ya!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hugs: Soliel, crumbs, Rosa, and Arianne- Sorry to hear that you are all starting a new cycle. :hugs: 

Arianne- Good luck with your HSG. The final test, right? Hopefully you get some answers or come up with a plan of where to go from here. 

Finallyready- I hope the next two weeks fly by for you so you can see your little babe! So exciting!

I'll have to check out the new TTC #1 section!

AFM- I am on CD 4, if I can call it that. I still have a positive pg test so it doesn't make a lot of sense. I have concluded that my body's cycle switches on when my hcg starts getting really low- happened last time as well. So I'm hoping for a neg hpt and ovulation within the next couple of weeks! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend despite the unwanted visitors!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. I'm surprisingly okay with this cycle. I think I got my weepies out the day I got my bfn, and I started to make my peace with this cycle that day. Yesterday, we went wine tasting with good friends who are moving back to Germany soon. It was a lovely day, but we'll miss them. 

I got a little choked up in church this morning. We sang a song with the lyrics, "Greater things are yet to come..." and I just lost it. Sometimes I forget how much I love my life, and how lucky I am. A baby will just be the cherry on top. I can't live life like a baby is the only thing that will make me happy. It's hard to remember that, when the disappointment comes every cycle. We'll just keep trying, and keep being faithful. 

I hope everyone is doing well today. :friends:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I was a day off; the red stuff on the wipe was at 8 dpo (not 9 dpo). AF hasn't come; I've just had watery brown stuff on the TP since then. Again, this is typical of my cycles, but I've never had red like that at 8 dpo. Thought for a moment that it might be IB, but I don't think it was. My temps are still up, thankfully (98.5). So tomorrow I am going to call the fert. doc and see if he will let me take clomid this upcoming cycle. I am officially tired of waiting for baby :dohh: and need to get my system in order! :) I was just praying that CD1 of cycle 20 didn't start over the weekend so that I could go on the clomid this month. Luckily, it hasn't started yet! Some good news (sigh...).

:flower:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, 8 dpo could definitely be implantation bleeding. Was it spotting, or more than that? If it's AF, then I hope you can get clomid for the next cycle. Will this be your first cycle on it? I start my 2nd cycle of it tomorrow. I'm also tired of waiting for a baby. :coffee:


----------



## rosababy

Ladies, my dh has his SA tomorrow morning. We're both so nervous. What if something is wrong? Please pray for us.


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: Good luck Rosababy.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck Rosa!!:hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

For all you ladies who are out or on your way out :hug: I'm out too as of last Thursday. It is so hard somedays so don't be too hard on yourself when you don't feel the strongest. You will have your good days and your down in the dump days. I will too. We're here to support one another. I have to admit my anxiety. I wanted to have a large family. I wanted to have my children naturally and without assistance. At this point won't get all of that but praying I will get most of it. As another year of my 30s circle I get more and more frustrated and even at times annoyed. The pressure is real but I am not giving up. But I feel like it many days. So you are not alone. Be encouraged.


As far as moving the thread I'm back and forth about it on one hand for selfish reasons I say no because I have a hard time keeping up now.lol I feel bad when I can't address everyone but sometimes I just can't because of my time away. So I know if we moved over there it would be out of control. Smaller groups are more intimate and makes it easier to share deeper things.

But on the other we may gain to get more support and knowledge. Maybe we should start a general thread there but keep this as our buddy personal group.


----------



## MsJMouse

Regalpeas said:


> For all you ladies who are out or on your way out :hug: I'm out too as of last Thursday. It is so hard somedays so don't be too hard on yourself when you don't feel the strongest. You will have your good days and your down in the dump days. I will too. We're here to support one another. I have to admit my anxiety. I wanted to have a large family. I wanted to have my children naturally and without assistance. At this point one get all of that but praying I will get most of it. As another year of my 30s circle I get more and more frustrated and even at times annoyed. The pressure is real but I am not giving up. But I feel like it many days. So you are not alone. Be encouraged.

Very nicely put. Thank you Regalpeas. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

One upside to the TTC wagon - when my friends from out of town come over for dinner I can have few glasses of wine :wine:


----------



## Regalpeas

No problem. I hope we can feed off the strength of one another other and allow each other the space to have our down days.

I agree with you about the wine. It's good to treat yourself once AF comes. After I get over accepting AF has arrived I drink tea and sometimes I sneak some food Ive been abstaining from as well. lol I love tea so much. It's hard to give it up. Also, I can focus harder on weight loss. Random BDing without the hanging hinge of ttc...too...oh yeah that's fun! lol :)


----------



## rosababy

MsJMouse said:


> One upside to the TTC wagon - when my friends from out of town come over for dinner I can have few glasses of wine :wine:

LOL! We went wine tasting on Saturday and I had a big ole' margharita for dinner, too. Woke up feeling pretty bad...one of those "I'm never drinking again" mornings. :rofl:



Regalpeas said:


> For all you ladies who are out or on your way out :hug: I'm out too as of last Thursday. It is so hard somedays so don't be too hard on yourself when you don't feel the strongest. You will have your good days and your down in the dump days. I will too. We're here to support one another. I have to admit my anxiety. I wanted to have a large family. I wanted to have my children naturally and without assistance. At this point won't get all of that but praying I will get most of it. As another year of my 30s circle I get more and more frustrated and even at times annoyed. The pressure is real but I am not giving up. But I feel like it many days. So you are not alone. Be encouraged.
> 
> As far as moving the thread I'm back and forth about it on one hand for selfish reasons I say no because I have a hard time keeping up now.lol I feel bad when I can't address everyone but sometimes I just can't because of my time away. So I know if we moved over there it would be out of control. Smaller groups are more intimate and makes it easier to share deeper things.
> 
> But on the other we may gain to get more support and knowledge. Maybe we should start a general thread there but keep this as our buddy personal group.

Thanks, Regal. This was nice to hear. We are not alone, and that's the main reason I love this website. It's encouraging. I'm fine with moving the thread or keeping it here, honestly. I agree, if we get more people, it may be too hard to keep up with! :wacko:

Praying for my dh and his :spermy: this morning. I really hope everything goes okay. We have no reason (besides not being preggo) to believe that everything is not okay, but still.


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa- Hope your DH's SA went well - when will you get the results?

Regal - I agree about liking the smaller group size here.. Thanks for the encouraging words too - I hope you find support from us too!

AFM- No AF yet. Or course I caved and tested but was not surprised to see a BFN. I think my cycle is just screwy unfortunately..


----------



## Soleil Breeze

:shrug: Oh, well. 98.1 this morning; :witch: is coming.

Called the fert. clinic this morning and the nurse has to consult with the doctor. She's not sure if he'll let me go on clomid this cycle without doing IUI, too. :shrug: I don't see what the big deal is.

DH is going in for his second SA next week to see if being on FertilAid supplements for three months has done anything for him. Let's hope so.

Rosa - I hope your DH gets stellar results! Should he not, like my DH, there's always IUI. I might be giving IUI details over the course of the next two months, but hopefully you won't be in the same boat.

Regal - I'm totally with you on keeping the thread here. I'm all for people coming and joining, but I do think it would be overwhelming by placing it over on the other thread.

As for clomid, since this will be my first cycle on it, if the doc. gives the A-ok (I really, really hope he does!!), does anyone know if I can continue taking the maca? I asked the nurse and she basically said I should only take what is prescribed by them... :munch:

Thanks, girls! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Rosa- Hope your DH's SA went well - when will you get the results?
> 
> AFM- No AF yet. Or course I caved and tested but was not surprised to see a BFN. I think my cycle is just screwy unfortunately..

What cd are you on now? You must be so frustrated! My dh called and said that it wasn't awkward at all. Women were dropping off specimens, and other men were waiting, too. He said there was a little window and when he was done, he put his cup and paperwork in the window and waked out. Pretty simple! They said they would fax the results to our doc tomorrow morning, who are pretty good about getting back to me asap, so I'll expect a phone call tomorrow morning. I'll let you know for sure! Like I said, he's 31, healthy, on vitamins, doesn't smoke, do drugs and only has a few beers here and there. Doesn't ride bikes or sit in hot tubs or had surgery in the area...he SHOULD be fine. But stranger things have happened, so we're still praying hard. 



Soleil Breeze said:


> :shrug: Oh, well. 98.1 this morning; :witch: is coming.
> 
> Called the fert. clinic this morning and the nurse has to consult with the doctor. She's not sure if he'll let me go on clomid this cycle without doing IUI, too. :shrug: I don't see what the big deal is.
> 
> DH is going in for his second SA next week to see if being on FertilAid supplements for three months has done anything for him. Let's hope so.
> 
> Rosa - I hope your DH gets stellar results! Should he not, like my DH, there's always IUI. I might be giving IUI details over the course of the next two months, but hopefully you won't be in the same boat.
> 
> As for clomid, since this will be my first cycle on it, if the doc. gives the A-ok (I really, really hope he does!!), does anyone know if I can continue taking the maca? I asked the nurse and she basically said I should only take what is prescribed by them... :munch:

98.1 is still really high for me. What is your coverline? I'm sorry to hear you think AF is coming though. It's a terrible feeling. Were your dh's results low count last time? Does IUI help with that? I've heard IVF might be the only option for certain problems. We won't do that, so that's why I'm so scared. But we'll do IUI! I hope we don't end up in that situation, too. :nope: I'm not sure about the maca. I asked my doc when I started the clomid, and he had never heard of it. He said let's just give clomid a chance to work its magic. So, I stopped maca.


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil - Sorry AF is coming.. Best of luck with the Clomid (+IUI if needed - might as well go for it too I guess?)

Rosa - Well today is CD28 for me (if I count the first day of bleed as CD1, but then I had a weird start-stop-start type of AF so maybe that's what screwed things up) - but usually my cycles are 24 days.. (which is short, so then I started taking B-vitamins so maybe they actually made my cycle longer..) who knows. Now I promise to wait til the end of the week to test!

let us know when you get your good SA results!


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - good luck with dh's :spermy: It is such a good test to get done as you can make sure you are focusing on the right thing's with timing and stuff. 

:hugs: to everyone who got their AF. I am sure I will be joining you in a week's time..

Regalpeas - I read somewhere that a small amount of tea (regular tea not just herbal tea) helps fertility. I think it is coffee that is more important to avoid (I cut down to one cup a day from 10 cups!! Very hard). 

Soleil - I have read that if there is nothing wrong with your bloods, they won't give you Clomid. i can't remember - you in the UK? I think they do just give it to you combined with IUI unless a problem with your Pg. So annoying.


----------



## Aisak

Hey all,

i've clearly not had much to contribute lately as there's no mystery as to whether i'm pregnant. No DH = no bd = an incredibly frustrated and sometimes mopey me. However i check in almost daily :)

i've been bugging and bugging DH to make an appointment for SA as that needs to be done before i can go for an HSG, according to my doctor. Not that i really want to go, but i want to know that everything's ok. i'm nearly 32 and i feel like i don't have time to waste, considering i want more than one child. i'm terrified that there will be something wrong with DH's sperm but just like rosababy i don't really have reason to worry. We're generally healthy individuals. No surgeries or infections.

As for the tea thing, i have a book (called Getting Pregnant) that says there was an American study that women who drink more than one half-cup of caffeinated tea every day (orange pekoe or black tea) were twice as likely to get pregnant as those who did not. They figure it has something to do with the polyphenols in the tea inhibiting chromosonal abnormalities which decreases the number of nonviable embryos (conceptions too weak to survive). Another chemical found in the tea helps support the liquid that surrounds the egg and helps with maturation and fertilization.

Maybe i'll have to substitute my morning coffee for tea when DH finally returns...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Aisak said:


> As for the tea thing, i have a book (called Getting Pregnant) that says there was an American study that women who drink more than one half-cup of caffeinated tea every day (orange pekoe or black tea) were twice as likely to get pregnant as those who did not. They figure it has something to do with the polyphenols in the tea inhibiting chromosonal abnormalities which decreases the number of nonviable embryos (conceptions too weak to survive). Another chemical found in the tea helps support the liquid that surrounds the egg and helps with maturation and fertilization.
> 
> Maybe i'll have to substitute my morning coffee for tea when DH finally returns...

Yes! I've heard that as well! 

Your visit is coming up soon, isn't it? I'm sure you can't wait!


----------



## SMFirst

Well, in my experience, I did not give up my one cup of caffeinated tea when I was pregnant, and I still MC, so then I regretted being so selfish to still drink caffeinated tea so this time around I am only drinking regular green tea and decaf black tea.


----------



## MsJMouse

SMFirst - I'm the opposite - I don't drink tea or coffee on a regular basis. Might have a cup of tea 2 times a week if I am lucky and practically never have coffee (makes me feel sick/bloated if I am not really in the mood for it so most of the time I don't drink it). While I was pregnant I stuck to green tea on the few times I actually had a cup and I still MC'd.


----------



## SMFirst

yes.. so it makes you wonder where all these different researchers are getting their stats from - MC is very random and if it happens it's likely not a result of anything the mother did.. 

hence the "why me" phase that I went through when it seemed like everyone I knew was getting and staying pregnant so easily..


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - good luck with dh's :spermy: It is such a good test to get done as you can make sure you are focusing on the right thing's with timing and stuff.

Thanks! Yes, it'll help us just to cross it off the list of possible problems. If he's fine, then it's probably just my progesterone, and we're working on that!



SMFirst said:


> Well, in my experience, I did not give up my one cup of caffeinated tea when I was pregnant, and I still MC, so then I regretted being so selfish to still drink caffeinated tea so this time around I am only drinking regular green tea and decaf black tea.

I have 1 glass (12 oz probably) of coffee with lots of hot milk (misto at starbucks...cafe au lait or cafe con leche) and a cup of decaf green tea at night. I hope I can still have decaf mistos when I get preggo, because I am seriously addicted to them! :coffee:



SMFirst said:


> yes.. so it makes you wonder where all these different researchers are getting their stats from - MC is very random and if it happens it's likely not a result of anything the mother did..
> 
> hence the "why me" phase that I went through when it seemed like everyone I knew was getting and staying pregnant so easily..

I heard that there is nothing a women can do to make the mc happen when it was destined to happen. :shrug: I know this, and yet I'll still be terrified of doing everything when I finally get preggo! :wacko:


----------



## MsJMouse

SMFirst said:


> yes.. so it makes you wonder where all these different researchers are getting their stats from - MC is very random and if it happens it's likely not a result of anything the mother did..
> 
> hence the "why me" phase that I went through when it seemed like everyone I knew was getting and staying pregnant so easily..

I so agree. One of my closest friends is now pregnant with her third after an oops moment (they are not unhappy about as they had been discussing trying for a 3rd) - at the moment all I want is one.


----------



## pink80

SMFirst said:


> Well, in my experience, I did not give up my one cup of caffeinated tea when I was pregnant, and I still MC, so then I regretted being so selfish to still drink caffeinated tea so this time around I am only drinking regular green tea and decaf black tea.




MsJMouse said:


> SMFirst - I'm the opposite - I don't drink tea or coffee on a regular basis. Might have a cup of tea 2 times a week if I am lucky and practically never have coffee (makes me feel sick/bloated if I am not really in the mood for it so most of the time I don't drink it). While I was pregnant I stuck to green tea on the few times I actually had a cup and I still MC'd.




SMFirst said:


> yes.. so it makes you wonder where all these different researchers are getting their stats from - MC is very random and if it happens it's likely not a result of anything the mother did..
> hence the "why me" phase that I went through when it seemed like everyone I knew was getting and staying pregnant so easily..




rosababy said:


> I heard that there is nothing a women can do to make the mc happen when it was destined to happen. :shrug: I know this, and yet I'll still be terrified of doing everything when I finally get preggo! :wacko:




MsJMouse said:


> I so agree. One of my closest friends is now pregnant with her third after an oops moment (they are not unhappy about as they had been discussing trying for a 3rd) - at the moment all I want is one.

Lifes a b!tch - well that's the conclusion I have come to since I had my miscarriage. I followed the advice that they gave me - I made sure I had no more than 200mg of caffine each day, I didn't eat red meat, raw egg, or any of the other things that I wasn't supposed to. I'd been taking my pre natal vitamins before I got pregnant and I was trying to eat as well as I could (well until the MS kicked in) and I still lost my baby. I honestly don't think that there is anything that you can do to stop it happening - if it's going to happen it will.

I've just got back from the hospital, after my follow up scan and they said there is still tissue and clots in there - they have sent me home to wait for a week to see if comes out by itself, I have to back next week to be checked again! This all means it's going to be even longer before I get back to TTC!

xxx


----------



## Lollipopxxx

Hi I'm 33 me and my partner have been ttc since July of last year this is out 8th month since coming off cerazette, it's been so frustrating getting bfn all the time some months I've even had pregnancy symptoms and thought this is it! Only for my period to start! I'm hoping this month this is it! I'm still positive it will happen only taking too long.
Sending sticky baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Crumbs

Aisak said:


> Hey all,
> 
> i've clearly not had much to contribute lately as there's no mystery as to whether i'm pregnant. No DH = no bd = an incredibly frustrated and sometimes mopey me. However i check in almost daily :)
> 
> i've been bugging and bugging DH to make an appointment for SA as that needs to be done before i can go for an HSG, according to my doctor. Not that i really want to go, but i want to know that everything's ok. i'm nearly 32 and i feel like i don't have time to waste, considering i want more than one child. i'm terrified that there will be something wrong with DH's sperm but just like rosababy i don't really have reason to worry. We're generally healthy individuals. No surgeries or infections.
> 
> As for the tea thing, i have a book (called Getting Pregnant) that says there was an American study that women who drink more than one half-cup of caffeinated tea every day (orange pekoe or black tea) were twice as likely to get pregnant as those who did not. They figure it has something to do with the polyphenols in the tea inhibiting chromosonal abnormalities which decreases the number of nonviable embryos (conceptions too weak to survive). Another chemical found in the tea helps support the liquid that surrounds the egg and helps with maturation and fertilization.
> 
> Maybe i'll have to substitute my morning coffee for tea when DH finally returns...

Thanks for the info about the pekoe and black tea! I can sympathize about not having DH around so much, mine is being sent all over the place lately and I just heard he might be sent away again for work this week. TTC is already hard enough as is, not being able to BD enough makes it so much harder. But the plus side - BD doesn't get so monotonous with him being away so much.


----------



## SMFirst

my friend who is pregnant right now (conceived first time trying and has had an easy pregnancy so far) does all sorts of stuff that I wouldn't do while pregnant - eating all sorts of foods at restaurants, high impact exercise, taking flights to different places and god knows what else - so basically she is living life normally and obviously enjoying her pregnancy..

it would be nice to believe we could be like that too but the truth is that for those who have been trying for many months, or for those who have suffered a loss, we will be paranoid no matter what.. But at least we have each other for support :)

*Crumbs and Aisak *- sorry for the absent DH's.. For myself, my DH is always around but lately he's been working so hard that he's exhausted and just goes to sleep at night.. I hope we can all get more BD'ing in soon!

*Lollipop* - Welcome :) You'll find lots of friendly and supportive people here!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

pink80 said:


> Lifes a b!tch - well that's the conclusion I have come to since I had my miscarriage. I followed the advice that they gave me - I made sure I had no more than 200mg of caffine each day, I didn't eat red meat, raw egg, or any of the other things that I wasn't supposed to. I'd been taking my pre natal vitamins before I got pregnant and I was trying to eat as well as I could (well until the MS kicked in) and I still lost my baby. I honestly don't think that there is anything that you can do to stop it happening - if it's going to happen it will.
> 
> I've just got back from the hospital, after my follow up scan and they said there is still tissue and clots in there - they have sent me home to wait for a week to see if comes out by itself, I have to back next week to be checked again! This all means it's going to be even longer before I get back to TTC!
> 
> xxx

You're right pink80, life it a bitch sometimes. :thumbup: We just have to hope it gets better next time. One of the girls in the recurrent miscarriage thread's title under her name says- "being screwed by life" It always makes me smile because that's what it feels like sometimes! And if I remember correctly she is currently pregnant and so far so good. We just have to keep the faith! (cue George Michael music) 



Lollipopxxx said:


> Hi I'm 33 me and my partner have been ttc since July of last year this is out 8th month since coming off cerazette, it's been so frustrating getting bfn all the time some months I've even had pregnancy symptoms and thought this is it! Only for my period to start! I'm hoping this month this is it! I'm still positive it will happen only taking too long.
> Sending sticky baby dust to all xxx


Welcome Lolli - you've come to the right spot for support. We know how frustrated you feel! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Oh ya, and I forgot my news- FIRST NEGATIVE PREGNANCY TEST THIS MORNING (internet cheapy)!!! YAY!! I've been waiting a loooong time for this. I will repeat in a couple of days with a FRER and if that's negative I will breathe a huge sign of relief that we can move on. It does make me sad to know that I'm officially "not pregnant," but I am just being optomistic that the third time will be a charm. I sooooo want a healthy pregnancy next. I just can't even imagine any other alternative. Also- DH and I booked a memorial day weekend trip to Florida so I have something to look forward to! I hope to be barefoot and pregnant in the sand! If not- soon after!


----------



## Crumbs

Lollipopxxx said:


> Hi I'm 33 me and my partner have been ttc since July of last year this is out 8th month since coming off cerazette, it's been so frustrating getting bfn all the time some months I've even had pregnancy symptoms and thought this is it! Only for my period to start! I'm hoping this month this is it! I'm still positive it will happen only taking too long.
> Sending sticky baby dust to all xxx

Welcome to our little corner! Fx for you! :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Lollipopxxx said:


> Hi I'm 33 me and my partner have been ttc since July of last year this is out 8th month since coming off cerazette, it's been so frustrating getting bfn all the time some months I've even had pregnancy symptoms and thought this is it! Only for my period to start! I'm hoping this month this is it! I'm still positive it will happen only taking too long.
> Sending sticky baby dust to all xxx

Welcome! I'm 32, and we've been trying since June of last year, so we can all understand your frustrations. Fortunately, you're in the right place! This site, and particularly this thread has helped me a lot. Good to keep your positive attitude! I know it will happen too, just taking longer than I would have liked. :wacko:

STILL waiting for the doc to call with my dh's SA results. I've called the office twice now...they said I have to wait because the doc himself makes the call and he's busy. :hissy:


----------



## SMFirst

I guess a few of us are in limbo right now:

Rosa - Sorry you have been kept waiting - hopefully you hear by the end of the day

Hopeful - Glad you got a negative HPT (as weird to say as glad you got AF) - now I hope your cycles will be normal and you will get to be pregnant on the beach!!

Pink80 - sorry your MC isn't quite over yet - I ended up having two rounds of the cytotec (the second round was much easier than the first). Hope things clear up for you soon..

AFM- still no AF, but I haven't tested again.. still going to wait as long as I can hold out..


----------



## rosababy

waiting waiting waiting. It seems like that's all we ever do. :coffee:

We should change our title to something like "we may be 30, but it doesn't mean we've gotten better at waiting." Or something less lame than that...:rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Pink80- I just wanted to mention that I also had "retained product" with my first mc. I hope it comes out on it's own. I unfortunately had to have a second D&C. I can't remember did you have a d&c or narural mc? I hope it resolves on it's own and soon. I just wanted to mention that I've been there and I know the frustration that you are feeling right now....:hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

I went back a few pages to reference something and it looks like I skipped a page or two the other day, so I wanted to say:

*mrsmax* - sorry about your "crash" and feeling bad the other day. How are you feeling now? Do you have any plans for this or upcoming cycles?

(and also - yes that's me in the avatar, but now I'm thinking I should anonomize it again...)


----------



## Missnikki

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining in.
I am 32 and have been TTC since July last year. I honestly thought that I would have a BFP by Christmas last year so to be where I am now is a bit of a shock and very dissapointing :cry: I am using the CBFM, it is my first month of using it but my periods are irregular, although it gave me my peak on days 14 and 15, I am now on day 20. I think that was a little early as my cycles are normally between 31 and 35 days.
Fingers crossed for us all :kiss:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi MissNikki
You are in the same boat as many of us, so don't despair.. 
Have you tried using Preseed? (to help the swimmers get where they need to go)
Have you or your had any testing done yet?


----------



## Aisak

i totally just screwed up the quote function but...Susan said:*my friend who is pregnant right now (conceived first time trying and has had an easy pregnancy so far) does all sorts of stuff that I wouldn't do while pregnant - eating all sorts of foods at restaurants, high impact exercise, taking flights to different places and god knows what else - so basically she is living life normally and obviously enjoying her pregnancy..*

Uh huh...the woman i work with (we are no longer friends...see my journal for the "nice" version of what happened) conceived at 35. On her first month trying. After having an IUD in for too long, being in a car accident which caused the IUD to shift and her to hemorrhage for a month, then a month of strong bc, then ttc for one month (overweight, poor nutrition and drinking a bottle of wine every night). To top it all off she's having twins (one of each, ugh). Part of me wishes it could be so effortless for me, but the other part of me thinks i'll appreciate it so much more when i finally do get those 2 lines (and a sticky bean).


----------



## SMFirst

Aisak - it's so weird. I have two friends here that are around 35 years old, both just went off BCP, got pregnant their first month trying and are both expecting twins (and their due dates are within a few days of each other).

There is a higher liklihood of twins if you are older and if you've just gone off BCP (hyper-ovulation)..

(I know you are in Canada but I don't think there's a chance we are talking about the same person expecting twins - both of my friends are very healthy and active ;) )

I first found out about one friend before I had my MC so I was happy for her, but the other friend I found out about after my MC and I was so bitter and jealous (especially because her wedding was two weeks after mine, and she must have gotten pregnant right after that!).. But now I am over it..


----------



## Aisak

This woman was a close friend. Already has 2 kids. Just nicely got engaged a month before ttc. She cornered me at a public xmas work function and abrubtly announced she was pregnant - a day after witnessing how upset i was to get my period yet again (DH was leaving right after xmas, so i was so hoping to get that bfp). My response was not real gracious, but i was bawling and so hurt that she would be so thoughtless. She just doesn't get it - she got pregnant with her other kids while on bc...she's very smug about her fertility. She has proceeded to prance around, rubbing her belly and giving our fellow coworker (who has been trying for 2 years and beginning the process of IUI) constant pregnancy updates. It's really cruel and awful. Luckily she's decided she needs to take a sick leave and not finish out the year so we don't have to listen to her endless blabbing about the contents of her uterus. You think you know someone...


----------



## rosababy

Hi, missnicki. :hi: You're in good company here. I'm 32 and have been trying since June, too. :wacko: I honestly thought we'd be pregnant by August of last year, and yet here we are. I'll piggy-back on SM's question...have you had any testing done? Any blood tests or anything?

Afm, the doc's office is officially closed now, and no one called me. :sad2: I guess I have to wait ANOTHER day to see if the :spermy: are good. The only hope I have is that the doc doesn't walk out at 5, but checks his messages and makes phone calls after the office is closed. I know I'm grabbing for straw here, though. It's just so rude to not call, especially with info like that. It's make or break info! :hissy:


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa- those SOB's !!! They must know this is so important to you, even if it's just another day at work to them... Call first thing tomorrow on demand answers (or better yet go to the office in person!!) :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Rosa- those SOB's !!! They must know this is so important to you, even if it's just another day at work to them... Call first thing tomorrow on demand answers (or better yet go to the office in person!!) :hugs:

I know. I'm so disappointed. We've literally been waiting for months for these results. Rembember WAY long time ago, we tried to get a SA...yeah that was beginning of January. Who knows though, he could have been out of the office for a delivery. Anything could have happened. I'm pretty bummed though. :sad2:


----------



## MsJMouse

pink80 said:


> I've just got back from the hospital, after my follow up scan and they said there is still tissue and clots in there - they have sent me home to wait for a week to see if comes out by itself, I have to back next week to be checked again! This all means it's going to be even longer before I get back to TTC!
> 
> xxx

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Pink80. Hopefully it will pass quickly and you can get back TTC.


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi Lollipopxxx and Missnikki - welcome. :hi:

Rosababy: - sorry to hear the doc didn't ring. I can't believe that the doctor doesn't have time set aside during a working day to ring patients about their results if the doc is the only who can give them to you. How rude.


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> waiting waiting waiting. It seems like that's all we ever do. :coffee:
> 
> We should change our title to something like "we may be 30, but it doesn't mean we've gotten better at waiting." Or something less lame than that...:rofl:

This made me lol :rofl: - thanks for morning cheerup before I start work for the day :comp:


----------



## rosababy

Dh said maybe he was called away for a delivery...hopefully we'll hear tomorrow.

Funny story...we were talking about the SA, and dh said there were 4 movies. One was called "Spunk 7." He was like well...I would, but I haven't seen Spunk 1-6, so I just don't think it'll make any sense. :rofl:


----------



## SMFirst

LOL!!

I've heard those porno's have pretty strong plot lines, so best to watch them in series, yes ;)


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I've heard those porno's have pretty strong plot lines, so best to watch them in series, yes ;)

LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Oh my gosh- I just have to tell you guys- I've been google-ing Royal Jelly tonight to read the benefits (which I may try! Sounds good for healthy eggs, which I so desire!)...Anyway....a girl I went to high school with popped up on a different forum! I read her siggy and couldn't believe it- I don't know her too much- we graduated 12 years ago! But I knew she had twins and I remember people saying, "she always said she didn't want kids I can't believe she was "lucky" enough to get twins." and on and on. Always talking negatively about her. Well according to her siggy she's had unexplained infertility since '08. Went through several rounds of clomid, 2 rounds of IUI, one ectoptic with tubal rupture and then finally an IUI resulting in TWINS! It's just amazing how we don't know people's stories and that people's lives aren't always how they appear on the outside. It will make me think twice about saying how "lucky" someone is in the future.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Just ordered my Royal Jelly!

Also, that previous post wasn't a knock on those talking about all the twins you guys know! I just was so surprised when I read that and made me realize I shouldn't judge people whose stories I don't know. Mean co-workers who flaunt their good fortune to those less fortunate deserve a little forum trash talk!!


----------



## SMFirst

hopeful - you are right - it's definitely best to think about how we might not know people's histories before we judge (my husband is really good at not jumping to conclusions, me not so much)

I hope the Royal Jelly works out for you (I've heard about it but never really investigated..)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

This is just dragging on, eh? Temp at 98.1 still. I guess AF will come tomorrow and I will be able to say "Hurrah! I had a 14 day LP." (Yet "Boo!" I freaking spotted for what felt like half of it).

Anyhew; the nurse called back and said that I can take the clomid. I just need to call her the day AF starts. I haven't made my mind up about IUI this cycle; got too much going on in April and they need me to get a physical beforehand. If the clomid doesn't make me feel terrible, we'll IUI in May. I'm just [-o&lt; that we can do it without IUI this upcoming cycle. Go :spermy: ! Oh, and to answer you MrsMax, my blood work was fine with one exception - my blood sugar levels were high. Progesterone and everything else is fine, which is why I can't understand why I spot for days before my period?!

Rosa - I'm still praying for good results for DH. My DH is healthy, doesn't smoke, etc., but he still got so-so results. His count is fine (84 million), but his motility and morphology weren't so hot (39% and 4%). IUI is supposed to help because they pick out all the "good-headed" swimmers and place them waaay up in your uterus.

To add to the twins story-line, when I came off BC in May of 2009 I developed corpus luteum cysts on each ovary, which means that I ovulated from both ovaries. Darn! We weren't trying that month, but the potential for twins existed, eh?! :winkwink:

Oh, and to add to the tea story, MsJmouse couldn't have said it any better! I'm just like you regarding the tea and coffee! :lol: I know my mom drank raspberry leaf tea throughout her pregnancy with me.

Hopefulmama2b - barefoot and preggo sounds great to me in this instance! I hope you enjoy your trip to FL and get in some quality time with DH.

Welcome to Lollipop and Missnicki :flower:
and I am sorry that you have to wait longer before TTC again, Pink80. :hugs: 

I hope the next time I'm on here AF has come [unless I'm pregnant, of course - yeah! right! :rofl: ] because I want to start this clomid cycle!

:kiss:


----------



## rosababy

Doc called. Dh has 80 million :spermy: Holy crap! That's 4 times the amount as normal!
However, his motility was on the lower side of average, only 30% and the morpholity or morphology or something (shape) was only 7%, which is very low. He did say that the most important was the count, and since he has SO many sperm, that it counterbalances the low shape %. He said at this time, continue with the clomid for 4 more months, and if we're not pregnant by then, dh will get another sperm analysis. Whew. Not perfect news, but could have been worse. I feel better just knowing, though. My dh will like the 80 million! :haha:


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - Glad you got your results. The morphology thing is a bit of a farce acutally - even though the "normal" percentage for perfect shaped sperm is 14% or something, most men are below that (because of how stringent they are when they count).. So if most men are below 14%, so your husband is normal :)

Take a look at this site:
https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html


----------



## Missnikki

SMFirst said:


> Hi MissNikki
> You are in the same boat as many of us, so don't despair..
> Have you tried using Preseed? (to help the swimmers get where they need to go)
> Have you or your had any testing done yet?


Hi SMFirst
No I haven't tried Preseed? But am willing to try anything that can help.
Had no testing at all but think next month will visit the Doc's to see what is what...
Thanks for your reply. xx:flower:


----------



## Missnikki

rosababy said:


> Hi, missnicki. :hi: You're in good company here. I'm 32 and have been trying since June, too. :wacko: I honestly thought we'd be pregnant by August of last year, and yet here we are. I'll piggy-back on SM's question...have you had any testing done? Any blood tests or anything?
> 
> Afm, the doc's office is officially closed now, and no one called me. :sad2: I guess I have to wait ANOTHER day to see if the :spermy: are good. The only hope I have is that the doc doesn't walk out at 5, but checks his messages and makes phone calls after the office is closed. I know I'm grabbing for straw here, though. It's just so rude to not call, especially with info like that. It's make or break info! :hissy:

Hi Rosababy, 
Sounds like you are exactly in the same boat as me! How frustrating! I have had no tests as of yet but next month I am going to the Doc's to see what is what. Think I have just been putting it off. 
I'm so glad I've found this site. Thanks for replying to me :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Nikki- I hope you get some answers next month at the doctor...better yet- I hope you don't need to see him because you get lucky! So I read a news article that was naming different placed and gas prices- is gas really $8 a gallon in the UK??? I'll have to look up the conversion...


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> Doc called. Dh has 80 million :spermy: Holy crap! That's 4 times the amount as normal!
> However, his motility was on the lower side of average, only 30% and the morpholity or morphology or something (shape) was only 7%, which is very low. He did say that the most important was the count, and since he has SO many sperm, that it counterbalances the low shape %. He said at this time, continue with the clomid for 4 more months, and if we're not pregnant by then, dh will get another sperm analysis. Whew. Not perfect news, but could have been worse. I feel better just knowing, though. My dh will like the 80 million! :haha:

Yay - that is great!! :happydance: My Dh had the same for morpholity and morphology and I was worried, but like you, DH had such a good count (175mill!!) that they said it was fine to have lower percents for the other two things. I did some investigating on the web (as I wasn't convinced) but it is true. Founds a great website where you could insert the results and it told you how many good ones there were go. Sooo pleased for you.


----------



## mrsmax

Missnikki said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Hi, missnicki. :hi: You're in good company here. I'm 32 and have been trying since June, too. :wacko: I honestly thought we'd be pregnant by August of last year, and yet here we are. I'll piggy-back on SM's question...have you had any testing done? Any blood tests or anything?
> 
> Afm, the doc's office is officially closed now, and no one called me. :sad2: I guess I have to wait ANOTHER day to see if the :spermy: are good. The only hope I have is that the doc doesn't walk out at 5, but checks his messages and makes phone calls after the office is closed. I know I'm grabbing for straw here, though. It's just so rude to not call, especially with info like that. It's make or break info! :hissy:
> 
> Hi Rosababy,
> Sounds like you are exactly in the same boat as me! How frustrating! I have had no tests as of yet but next month I am going to the Doc's to see what is what. Think I have just been putting it off.
> I'm so glad I've found this site. Thanks for replying to me :flower:Click to expand...

HI Nikki - I've been trying since june too. I have had most tests done with my GP - (I am 34 so I pushed for them to be done). I have now been referred to the fertility clinic and have an appointment next week. Althouhg I am frustarted by the wait, I am actually beginning to relaise that fo rmany people it does take a year or so. Have recently spoken to a couple of work collegues and they took 10 months and 12 months to conceive. All is not lost!!

This is a great site and a really good thread. 

How old are you by the way? I just found out that we will not qualify for free IVF as you have to have been trying for 3 years and be under 35 :(


----------



## mrsmax

hopefulmama2b said:


> Oh my gosh- I just have to tell you guys- I've been google-ing Royal Jelly tonight to read the benefits (which I may try! Sounds good for healthy eggs, which I so desire!)...Anyway....a girl I went to high school with popped up on a different forum! I read her siggy and couldn't believe it- I don't know her too much- we graduated 12 years ago! But I knew she had twins and I remember people saying, "she always said she didn't want kids I can't believe she was "lucky" enough to get twins." and on and on. Always talking negatively about her. Well according to her siggy she's had unexplained infertility since '08. Went through several rounds of clomid, 2 rounds of IUI, one ectoptic with tubal rupture and then finally an IUI resulting in TWINS! It's just amazing how we don't know people's stories and that people's lives aren't always how they appear on the outside. It will make me think twice about saying how "lucky" someone is in the future.

Sorry about 3 posts in a row - but umnless I do it like this I forget what i wanted tosay!!

I tried Royal Jelly for 2 months - but not sure if to keep going with it as it is soo expensive here. However, it is supposed to be a miracle drug!!


----------



## Crumbs

Welcome to our little corner, *Missnikki*! :hi:



hopefulmama2b said:


> Oh my gosh- I just have to tell you guys- I've been google-ing Royal Jelly tonight to read the benefits (which I may try! Sounds good for healthy eggs, which I so desire!)...Anyway....a girl I went to high school with popped up on a different forum! I read her siggy and couldn't believe it- I don't know her too much- we graduated 12 years ago! But I knew she had twins and I remember people saying, "she always said she didn't want kids I can't believe she was "lucky" enough to get twins." and on and on. Always talking negatively about her. Well according to her siggy she's had unexplained infertility since '08. Went through several rounds of clomid, 2 rounds of IUI, one ectoptic with tubal rupture and then finally an IUI resulting in TWINS! It's just amazing how we don't know people's stories and that people's lives aren't always how they appear on the outside. It will make me think twice about saying how "lucky" someone is in the future.

Thanks for sharing that story hopefulymama! As for the royal jelly, I've also read how about it. Have you looked into honey? I've been battling a flu and cold this past winter and have been taking some hot water with honey and wanted to see if it was TTC friendly. I've read so many benefits even with fertility and continued taking it since - especially during Feb since hubby got me sick with the cold. I'm convinced it's what caused my *5 days of EWCM* this past cycle! Last time I remember seeing that much EWCM I was in my teens just starting college! I haven't done anything else different except for the honey and I only take multi-vitamins equivalent to Pre-natals so it has to be it!

I didn't see a difference right away but after having honey + hot water or honey + warm milk about 5 times a week for the last 2 months, it's done wonders for my EWCM. It's pretty cheap as well!


----------



## Crumbs

rosababy said:


> Doc called. Dh has 80 million :spermy: Holy crap! That's 4 times the amount as normal!
> However, his motility was on the lower side of average, only 30% and the morpholity or morphology or something (shape) was only 7%, which is very low. He did say that the most important was the count, and since he has SO many sperm, that it counterbalances the low shape %. He said at this time, continue with the clomid for 4 more months, and if we're not pregnant by then, dh will get another sperm analysis. Whew. Not perfect news, but could have been worse. I feel better just knowing, though. My dh will like the 80 million! :haha:

Yay! Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. I'm actually feeling kind of down about the news. I was happy until I got home and saw how disappointed and demasculated my dh was. That sent me soaring downhill, and I haven't stopped crying since. Like literally. I am literally crying while I write this and have been all morning. I have no idea how I am going to teach. I'm actually starting to think it's the clomid making me emotional, because this is ridiculous. 

Thank for reassuring me...mrs max, what website did you find? I could sure use some more reassurance, because I'm feeling like I've lost all hope.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

The Royal Jelly I ordered comes mixed with honey I believe. It was $19.50, but after shipping and tax I think it was around $26. I hear it lasts for one month if you take a teaspoon twice a day. I think if I like it I will get it from Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods so I don't have to pay shipping. I'll let you guys know how it goes!

I took a FRER today and it was positive, damn thing....so the wait goes on, but I figure trying to increase my egg quality in the mean time won't hurt.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hugs: Rosa


----------



## Crumbs

rosababy said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'm actually feeling kind of down about the news. I was happy until I got home and saw how disappointed and demasculated my dh was. That sent me soaring downhill, and I haven't stopped crying since. Like literally. I am literally crying while I write this and have been all morning. I have no idea how I am going to teach. I'm actually starting to think it's the clomid making me emotional, because this is ridiculous.
> 
> Thank for reassuring me...mrs max, what website did you find? I could sure use some more reassurance, because I'm feeling like I've lost all hope.

Sweetie, I would be thrilled to have those results, hubby would be too! Like SMFirst said, most men are below their "normal" quota because of how stringent they count. 80 million - that's a whole lotta swimmers! :thumbup: Maybe your DH is just stuck on the morph numbers and if you get him to read into the real averages, (for instance, that fertility doc's from NYC claims it's really about it's 2 - 6%), he might feel a lot better!

:hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosababy*, here's a quote from the link that SMFirst posted:

"So over the past 20 years, the andrologists have been getting pickier and pickier, and now a man is lucky if his morphology is over 5%, and almost everyone is less than 14%."

I hope you and your DH feel better soon. Try not to worry too much, we all have those days, you're not alone. :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs said:


> Sweetie, I would be thrilled to have those results, hubby would be too! Like SMFirst said, most men are below their "normal" quota because of how stringent they count. 80 million - that's a whole lotta swimmers! :thumbup: Maybe your DH is just stuck on the morph numbers and if you get him to read into the real averages, (for instance, that fertility doc's from NYC claims it's really about it's 2 - 6%), he might feel a lot better!
> 
> :hugs:

Thank you, friend. :friends: You're right. And my doc did say that the count was the most important thing to look at, morphology being the least. Doc said he was not worried about the numbers. I just think we were shocked...he's healthy, young, takes vitamins, works out, doesn't smoke, etc. So, we assumed my progesterone was the only problem.



Crumbs said:


> *Rosababy*, here's a quote from the link that SMFirst posted:
> 
> "So over the past 20 years, the andrologists have been getting pickier and pickier, and now a man is lucky if his morphology is over 5%, and almost everyone is less than 14%."
> 
> I hope you and your DH feel better soon. Try not to worry too much, we all have those days, you're not alone. :dust:

And thank you for reminding me about what Susan said. That helps. I'll relay that info to my dh. 

We were talking about how we really need to manage our stress levels, as it is obviously affecting both of us physically. I said haha I know stress is bad, blah blah blah and he was like yes, but we need to DO something about it now. Massages, acupuncture, yoga everyday...any other ideas? 

Thank you for the support, ladies. I honestly think this is the "miracle drug" clomid working its evil magic on me...it sucks.


----------



## SMFirst

aww Rosa - don't feel sad. You DH's SA results are good, not bad!!

Certainly it's not something to worry about, although that is encouraging that your husband is willing to try other things to manage stress and improve your chances..

Now that spring is here (mostly) can you get out on walks together? - talking and a little exercise is good for stress..

I'd say definitely get him on vitamins (my DH won't take them) and perhaps look into accupuncture.

It must be the Clomid making you emotional.


AFM - I think (hope) AF is going to arrive today or tomorrow - I saw a little bit of brownish stuff on the TP earlier.. So this cycle was a little screwy but I'm excited for this next cycle..


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, SM. :hugs: The clomid is making me wacko this month. I miss the hot flashes! :flasher: We both exercise regularly and walk the dog everyday (although we take turns and rarely go together). He does take a multi-vitamin and has been on Maca for 2 or 3 months now. I am wondering if that's why he has such a high count...it's supposed to be good for that. We need to get AWAY together, but spring break is the only opportunity we have, and it's still 3 weeks away! :wacko: 

I'm glad you're almost ready to start your new cycle! I hope this one is the lucky one for you. :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Rosa, I understand why you were (are?) down about the results. My DH's were 84 mill, 39% motile and 4% morphology. I've been convinced that our not getting pregnant has something to do with that (in combination with my weird ass spotting, of course). I dunno. I was just really hoping that they would be faster. If they're slow pokes...well, whatever. I've got the clomid. I start on Saturday. Whether or not I get the IUI is all going to depend on when I get the + OPK. I have a huge exam that I have to pass, and if the +OPK falls the day before the exam, then I definitely won't be getting the IUI this cycle. [I really wasn't planning on it anyway]. I am a bit worried, but excited, too, about the clomid.

Can't remember who have the info. about the EWCM, but thanks! :thumbup: I hear clomid dries up the CM, so I'll look into the honey stuff and leave the maca for this cycle.

Cycle 20; insanity. :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Rosa, I understand why you were (are?) down about the results. My DH's were 84 mill, 39% motile and 4% morphology. I've been convinced that our not getting pregnant has something to do with that (in combination with my weird ass spotting, of course). I dunno. I was just really hoping that they would be faster. If they're slow pokes...well, whatever. I've got the clomid. I start on Saturday. Whether or not I get the IUI is all going to depend on when I get the + OPK. I have a huge exam that I have to pass, and if the +OPK falls the day before the exam, then I definitely won't be getting the IUI this cycle. [I really wasn't planning on it anyway]. I am a bit worried, but excited, too, about the clomid.
> 
> Can't remember who have the info. about the EWCM, but thanks! :thumbup: I hear clomid dries up the CM, so I'll look into the honey stuff and leave the maca for this cycle.
> 
> Cycle 20; insanity. :wacko:

Cycle 20. :hugs: You poor thing, that's so long. I hope the clomid does it's magic with you sooner than later. Our dh's stats are about the same. I'm still not thrilled, I guess because we both assumed the only problem was my progesterone. Who would have thought a normal, healthy guy would have not perfect sperm? Oh well. It only takes one. 

Don't worry about the clomid. My first cycle, I had mad hot flashes in the middle of the night (took clomid with dinner) and some random little cramps throughout the entire cycle. My LP was longer by a day. This cycle, it appears that it's affecting my emotions. :blush: But that's about it so far. Definitely dried up my ewcm. :wacko: That kind of sucks. Make great eggs and then make the tunnel impossible for the sperm to get through!

What is the honey for again? I'll have to go back and read the previous posts...


----------



## finallyready

*ROSA* Remember....it only takes 1! :hugs:


----------



## arianne

Rosa, I think I said this already, but doctors don't seem to care about morphology. I was also devastated when I got my dh results because his morphology was sooo low! but then when I went to see my doctor she told me that the most important thing is the motile sperm (count x motility) which needs to be above 20 millions.
I also thought my dh will have perfect sperm, as he is so healthy, but then I learned that there is no such thing as "good" morphology... at the moment he has 96 motile sperm! that is all it matters, if I would multiply it by his morphology (6%) he will only have 5M! and that is what I did before I went to see my doc and was soo down! 
Your hubby has about 24 motile sperm, so above the limit!! :kiss: don't worry at all! And ask him to keep taking the maca, my dh improved his count big time after just 2 months of maca! 

oh! and don't try to find reasons why you are not falling pg.... I have learned that there doesn't have to be something wrong as the reason why there is no pregnancy.... I know so many couples who I thought they would have trouble conceiving (very unhealthy lifestyles, way older than us, etc) and they conceived the first month!!!.... I think it's just luck, or as you told me a while back, god knows when will be the right time for us...

Tomorrow is my hsg!! I am excited but nervous at the same time!!! This will be the last fert test I need to do, and I wish it will happen soon after that... they say that you are 3 times more likely to conceive in the next 3 cycles after the hsg, and 2 times more likely the next 3 cycles... so I really hope it happens within the next 6 months so that I dont have to do the IUI:nope: which is what my doc told me that the next step will be:nope:

hugs to all:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - i will google the website and then post it. It will make you feel so much better. I honestly believe your results are good. 

Arianne - really good look with the HSG - please report back. I have a fertility appointment next week and they said that will be my first test. Def gona improve your chances I think ;)

Did a HPT this morning and convinced myself that I saw the faintest of faint lines. Began to get excited, but now I think it is my mind playing tricks on me. Still, was a really exciting 5 minutes!!

Happy Friday everyone (Or sat if you are in Oz)


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, fx for you! :dust:

BTW, I was the one that mentioned about the honey. I was sick with the cold and flu (on and off since Dec) and looked up to see if it was TTC friendly and read about its benefits so I continued taking it (mainly because I got sick again, so it wasn't intended at first). 

This past cycle, I had *5 whole days of EWCM* - the most I've ever had since ages ago. I did nothing different with my diet (and took no meds) except for drinking at least a cup of warm water (or warm milk) and honey at least 5 times a week for 2-months. So basically half of Dec & all of Jan (because I was sick on and off) and half of Feb when I wanted to reduce my caffeine intake during 2WW by switching my tea or coffee with just a cup of warm honey water (or honey milk ... yummy, BTW)! 

I haven't read about it specifically giving you EWCM but it has a bunch of other noted benefits, if you look up "milk and honey" there's a bunch of sites with info.

Here's just one excerpt about both *garlic & honey*:
_"Both garlic and honey are two fertility items that are often overlooked. Garlic has selenium in it, a mineral that may help to reduce the chances of miscarriage in women and that is said to enhance male fertility. It also contains vitamin B6 which regulates hormones and builds your immune system. Perhaps tasting slightly better, *honey has been used for centuries to boost fertility*. It is rich in minerals and amino acids that are good for the reproductive system and that help with the function of the ovaries._ Source


----------



## Crumbs

Here's an interesting article (though it's a pretty long) about how diet affects fertility if anyone's interested. It's worth the read!

*How Diet Affects Fertility* "In a groundbreaking new book, Harvard researchers look at the role of diet, exercise and weight control in fertility. Guarantee: you will be surprised."
https://www.newsweek.com/2007/12/01/fat-carbs-and-the-science-of-conception.html


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> Rosa, I think I said this already, but doctors don't seem to care about morphology. I was also devastated when I got my dh results because his morphology was sooo low! but then when I went to see my doctor she told me that the most important thing is the motile sperm (count x motility) which needs to be above 20 millions.
> I also thought my dh will have perfect sperm, as he is so healthy, but then I learned that there is no such thing as "good" morphology... at the moment he has 96 motile sperm! that is all it matters, if I would multiply it by his morphology (6%) he will only have 5M! and that is what I did before I went to see my doc and was soo down!
> Your hubby has about 24 motile sperm, so above the limit!! :kiss: don't worry at all! And ask him to keep taking the maca, my dh improved his count big time after just 2 months of maca!
> 
> oh! and don't try to find reasons why you are not falling pg.... I have learned that there doesn't have to be something wrong as the reason why there is no pregnancy.... I know so many couples who I thought they would have trouble conceiving (very unhealthy lifestyles, way older than us, etc) and they conceived the first month!!!.... I think it's just luck, or as you told me a while back, god knows when will be the right time for us...
> 
> Tomorrow is my hsg!! I am excited but nervous at the same time!!! This will be the last fert test I need to do, and I wish it will happen soon after that... they say that you are 3 times more likely to conceive in the next 3 cycles after the hsg, and 2 times more likely the next 3 cycles... so I really hope it happens within the next 6 months so that I dont have to do the IUI:nope: which is what my doc told me that the next step will be:nope:
> 
> hugs to all:hugs:

thank you, Soleil. That makes me feel a lot better. Good luck with your hsg!!! I'll be thinking of you! :hugs:



mrsmax said:


> Rosa - i will google the website and then post it. It will make you feel so much better. I honestly believe your results are good.
> 
> Did a HPT this morning and convinced myself that I saw the faintest of faint lines. Began to get excited, but now I think it is my mind playing tricks on me. Still, was a really exciting 5 minutes!!

Thanks. I'd love to read that website. Ummm, :test: :test: :test:!!!!!!!! And post the pic! FX that this is it for you!!!



Crumbs said:


> *mrsmax*, fx for you! :dust:
> 
> BTW, I was the one that mentioned about the honey. I was sick with the cold and flu (on and off since Dec) and looked up to see if it was TTC friendly and read about its benefits so I continued taking it (mainly because I got sick again, so it wasn't intended at first).
> 
> This past cycle, I had *5 whole days of EWCM* - the most I've ever had since ages ago. I did nothing different with my diet (and took no meds) except for drinking at least a cup of warm water (or warm milk) and honey at least 5 times a week for 2-months. So basically half of Dec & all of Jan (because I was sick on and off) and half of Feb when I wanted to reduce my caffeine intake during 2WW by switching my tea or coffee with just a cup of warm honey water (or honey milk ... yummy, BTW)!
> 
> I haven't read about it specifically giving you EWCM but it has a bunch of other noted benefits, if you look up "milk and honey" there's a bunch of sites with info.
> 
> Here's just one excerpt about both *garlic & honey*:
> _"Both garlic and honey are two fertility items that are often overlooked. Garlic has selenium in it, a mineral that may help to reduce the chances of miscarriage in women and that is said to enhance male fertility. It also contains vitamin B6 which regulates hormones and builds your immune system. Perhaps tasting slightly better, *honey has been used for centuries to boost fertility*. It is rich in minerals and amino acids that are good for the reproductive system and that help with the function of the ovaries._ Source

Thanks for the info on the honey! Out of curiosity, how much honey do you put in your warm milk? I put it in my green tea last night. Tasted pretty good. Probably better for me than white sugar. I'll definitely do that every night, especially if it's good for you! And, from now on, all of our meals have garlic in it! :haha:


----------



## SMFirst

(*Rosa* I think you meant Arianne!)

*Arianne*- good luck with your testing. You are right - it's pointless to stress about why some people get pregnant easily, why some pregnancies fail and why seemingly healthy people struggle.. But it's hard not to...

I've found it helpful to distract myself by thinking of and doing things in my life that I've enjoyed prior to even thinking about pregnancy and babies, and I kind of have to pretend all those pregnant friends don't exist at the moment!! 

*Mrsmax*- well here's hoping for you that the faint line was real and will darken soon! (I hate faint lines - I want all or none!!)

*crumbs* - thanks for the info about garlic and honey - I love both so I will find ways to work them in more often (honey on toast - yum!!)

*AFM* - I was right about AF coming - CD1 for me today. I hope this cycle gets back to normal. We will try for real this cycle..


----------



## arianne

I am getting sooo nervous about the hsg!! I dont know why :S I wonder if it is safe to take ibufrofen while ttc? I am getting scared that it's going to hurt me:(


----------



## SMFirst

try to keep relaxed Arianne - let us know how it goes.. 

Not sure about the ibuprofin..


Well, I just realized that with my CD1 today, I wont be having a baby in 2011.
That's ok.

But, here's hoping for 2012!


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, I'm sure ibprofen is fine if you're just ttc. It's the 2ww that I try not to take anything, which of course sucks when AF cramps start coming. Is it AF or bfp, can I take advil or something stronger?? 

SM, yay for cd 1 and starting again! I've also realized I won't have a 2011 baby. :sad2: Oh well. January babies are good, too. It does seem like a long ways away, doesn't it? :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

You know, 2012 does seem like a long way from now but I plan to enjoy 2011 as much as possible.

Also- I have a preference for even numbers (not like crazy or anything but still) so 2012 works better for me :) 

My favorite date so far is Feb 4, 2012 (2-4-12!)

That would require a LMP of May 1, 2011 :) we'll see..


----------



## arianne

Hi! Thank you girls! I just left the hospital. It felt like minor menstrual cramps. I started crying while they were doing the procedure, I couldnt help it, I was so emotional, thinking about where I ended up and what I have to go through to get pg :( the doctor thought I was in pain hehe
The good news is that everything is normal and my tubes are open :flower: I have to abstain from bding for about 36 hrs. So hopefully on sunday ill get my +opk to start bding
They started telling me how women get pregnant after this is done to cheer me up and give me hope. Even though I know there are more chances, I dont expect anything, and whatever is meant to be will be meant to be:flower:


----------



## SMFirst

great news Arianne! Best of luck next week!!


----------



## rosababy

Arianne, great news!!! :headspin: I'm so glad your tubes are open and it wasn't too painful! I've heard a lot of good stories about bfps the few months after this procedure, too. Hopefully you're one of the lucky ones! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - this is the website https://www.drmalpani.com/semen-analysis.htm. Made me feel better about the low morp and mort.

Arianne - great news about HSG. I'm not so worried about mine now.

And, I did retest (twice!) this time with Frist Response an got BFN :( The faint line was on a Clearblue - my dh could see the line too. But I have reseearched it a bit and it seems the tests with blue dyes are less accurate so will stick to FR from now on. I feel surprisingly ok about it. 

I do have a dilemma though - I got headhunted this week for an amazing job. I have been putting off moving jobs since ttc, but now it may take longer I am not sure how long to keep on waiting....this job has more money too, which would be useful if we have to have IUI or IVF. But, what happens if I get the job and then get pregnant - they will be mad at me...also, what about added strees of new jobs whilst ttc? Any ideas?


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - this is the website https://www.drmalpani.com/semen-analysis.htm. Made me feel better about the low morp and mort.
> 
> Arianne - great news about HSG. I'm not so worried about mine now.
> 
> And, I did retest (twice!) this time with Frist Response an got BFN :( The faint line was on a Clearblue - my dh could see the line too. But I have reseearched it a bit and it seems the tests with blue dyes are less accurate so will stick to FR from now on. I feel surprisingly ok about it.
> 
> I do have a dilemma though - I got headhunted this week for an amazing job. I have been putting off moving jobs since ttc, but now it may take longer I am not sure how long to keep on waiting....this job has more money too, which would be useful if we have to have IUI or IVF. But, what happens if I get the job and then get pregnant - they will be mad at me...also, what about added strees of new jobs whilst ttc? Any ideas?

Those blue dye tests suck. :wacko: Sorry about your bfn. :hugs: I say take the job! You can always say you weren't planning a baby. I'm sure it happens more than you think. ESPECIALLY if it has better fertility insurance! Take it! Must be nice to be headhunted!! 

Thanks for the website. I'll go check it out.


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Rosa - I haven't been offered it yet - I still have to have an interview - but yes, they have really good healthcare and maternity pay!!! However, that was just waht I needed to hear - I'll go for it :) Thanks


----------



## Crumbs

arianne said:


> Hi! Thank you girls! I just left the hospital. It felt like minor menstrual cramps. I started crying while they were doing the procedure, I couldnt help it, I was so emotional, thinking about where I ended up and what I have to go through to get pg :( the doctor thought I was in pain hehe
> The good news is that everything is normal and my tubes are open :flower: I have to abstain from bding for about 36 hrs. So hopefully on sunday ill get my +opk to start bding
> They started telling me how women get pregnant after this is done to cheer me up and give me hope. Even though I know there are more chances, I dont expect anything, and whatever is meant to be will be meant to be:flower:

I'm Fxing for you, hun! Never give up hope! My good friend who has been trying for the last 6.5 years (she tried insem, meds, Chinese herbs, seen specialists) and they ended up getting pregnant on their own! They were just about to try IVF and even traveled specifically for it and ended up pregnant before the treatment! There's hope :flower:


----------



## MsJMouse

Arianne - :hugs: glad to hear that everything is normal and your tubes are open. Hopefully now that everything has been flushed out it won't take long for your BFP.

Good luck with the interview and potential new job MrsMax. My DH has just taken a new job which is great cause now I definately feel we are back in the TTC game. Was stressing a bit about getting a BFP as his job was so rocky - since Feb I have been waiting for him to come home minus the job but now he has been able to tell them where to go which is a huge relief. He starts in two weeks - they can't go quickly enough. Life is not fun when your partner is depressed over their job :nope:

Currently CD15 so hoping to o in the next day or so (33-34day cycles pre MMC so fx'd they are the same post!!)

:dust:


----------



## Regalpeas

Fx for all those testing soon.

@Mrsmax's comment about new job ttc: I totally understand your apprehension. I'm in a similar boat. I am in a new position so I first felt uncomfortable taking on new responsibilities then possibly going out under a year for maternity leave. But dh and I had already took a ttc break. So it really wasn't an option to wait some more by choice. I believe it will all work out as it always does if I remain faithful to my goals. But it definately is a valid concern because despite policies that support starting a family many job still have old guard views and frown upon such things. But if you feel it is good for you go for it. Things always seem to fall into place. Good luck!


----------



## mrsmax

MsJMouse said:


> Arianne - :hugs: glad to hear that everything is normal and your tubes are open. Hopefully now that everything has been flushed out it won't take long for your BFP.
> 
> Good luck with the interview and potential new job MrsMax. My DH has just taken a new job which is great cause now I definately feel we are back in the TTC game. Was stressing a bit about getting a BFP as his job was so rocky - since Feb I have been waiting for him to come home minus the job but now he has been able to tell them where to go which is a huge relief. He starts in two weeks - they can't go quickly enough. Life is not fun when your partner is depressed over their job :nope:
> 
> Currently CD15 so hoping to o in the next day or so (33-34day cycles pre MMC so fx'd they are the same post!!)
> 
> :dust:

Thanks - it is horrible when one of you doesn't like your job. My dh doesn't like his much either. Really glad your dh got a new one - I know what he means about telling them where to go - that is how I feel! Fxd!! And, if I get my BFP, then what will be will be. We have pretty good employment laws here so they couldn't really get rid of me. 

Good luck with this cycle. AF due tomorrow - but feel okay about it this month. I have my fertility clinic appt tomorrow - so that is keeping me happy!


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Hi ladies,

I am 32 and TTC #4 after having Mirena removed 3-14-11 (beginning of cycle). I am hoping that I can find a cycle buddy. I have no idea how to go about finding a match to myself; but here are some stats.

I have 28 day cycles 5-6 days long (Af started 3-14 ended 3-19) forcasted Ovulation according to calendar was 3-28-11. I am now 6 dpo and in 2ww period. next Af due on 4-11. I recently bought a OPK for if AF shows her ugly face this month. I am not charting and actually know the bare minimum about it. I am the mom of 2 boys and 1 girl. Would love some insight and tips on BB charting as well as a cycle buddy. I will be testing on 4-6. SSBD to all those trying to conceive, and thanks in advance...


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies

Well, went to the fertility clinic and the said to relax!! They said my results are amazing and I should relax about nearly being 35, as my test results dont show any age issues. They said dh results great and that we should try for another year before worrying!!

In some ways that freaked me out - I dont want to wait another year. They also said there is only one more test and that is a HSG - I can have mine in 4 months. I thought there were lots of tests they could do??? Must be UK healthcare at the moment. 

In other ways, I do feel a bit better and maybe I am overeacting. So, have agreed with hubby that between now and my nxt appointmnet in Sept, that I will "relax" (grr - hate that word). We are marking on a calender days to bd (the FC said every other from 9th day to 19th day!).

So, this means maybe I should give up B&B for a while too...not sure I am ready for that yet though!

What tests do you guys get? I thought there was one were they scan you after bd to see if sperm reachges egg and I thought they cheked your CM...?


----------



## MsJMouse

Good to hear your test results have come back with no probs mrsmax :happydance: I have no idea what tests they do as we haven't gotten to that point and from what I recall of my followup appt with my ob is I think as I actually fell pregnant, it restarts the 12months again before they will even look at any tests. :shrug:

The bd'ing every other night from cd 10 to about cd 22 (I have o'd at about cd22 before) is our plan at the moment.. Not doing anything else - now to see if I can drag my dh away from the motor racing on TV :nope:

Today I am feeling old. I know I am not but it just occurred to me today that unless I get that BFP this month and end up with a xmas baby, I will be a whole year older before I have a baby as my birthday is in January. :cry: I had so wanted a baby by the time I was 28 and now it looks like I will be at least 32 before we have one. :cry:


----------



## Crumbs

FngrsCrossed said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am 32 and TTC #4 after having Mirena removed 3-14-11 (beginning of cycle). I am hoping that I can find a cycle buddy. I have no idea how to go about finding a match to myself; but here are some stats.
> 
> I have 28 day cycles 5-6 days long (Af started 3-14 ended 3-19) forcasted Ovulation according to calendar was 3-28-11. I am now 6 dpo and in 2ww period. next Af due on 4-11. I recently bought a OPK for if AF shows her ugly face this month. I am not charting and actually know the bare minimum about it. I am the mom of 2 boys and 1 girl. Would love some insight and tips on BB charting as well as a cycle buddy. I will be testing on 4-6. SSBD to all those trying to conceive, and thanks in advance...

Hi FngrsCrossed, welcome to babyandbump! I noticed you're fairly new here and hopefully you'll be able to find this site as helpful and supportive as I have. It might be a little easier to find a cycle buddy by starting your own thread (in the TTC Buddies section). This one is for those of us sharing our journey in conceiving our 1st baby.

Best of luck to you and babydust! :dust:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, great to hear that everything is fine! I will seriously punch the next person who tells me to "relax," so I understand your frustration there! :ninja: I thought there were a lot of tests too, but maybe it's just the hcg? What were your SA results like again? Another year is so long, I know. My doc was like I know it's frustrating, but you'll get pregnant. It's just taking a little longer than usual. I'm like WELL GREAT. I haven't spent much on BnB in the last few days, and I've been so relaxed. I haven't thought much about ttc, especially since I'm not temping or opk'ing. I try to come on once a day, but it IS helping not to be on all day long like I normally am.

MsJmouse, we're bd'ing every other day from cd 12- 20 as well. I've o'ed as late as 19 before, so best to cover our bases. I know how you feel about feeling old. I'm 32, and if we don't get preggo in the next few cycles, I'll be 33 when my first kid is born. I feel like that's old, especially since I want a few kids, and don't want to be 70 when they graduate college! I'm trying not to worry about how long it takes us, though. I could just kick myself for waiting this long, but we weren't ready a few years ago. However, had I known it was going to take this long, we would have started earlier. :sad2:


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> mrsmax, great to hear that everything is fine! I will seriously punch the next person who tells me to "relax," so I understand your frustration there! :ninja: I thought there were a lot of tests too, but maybe it's just the hcg? What were your SA results like again? Another year is so long, I know. My doc was like I know it's frustrating, but you'll get pregnant. It's just taking a little longer than usual. I'm like WELL GREAT. I haven't spent much on BnB in the last few days, and I've been so relaxed. I haven't thought much about ttc, especially since I'm not temping or opk'ing. I try to come on once a day, but it IS helping not to be on all day long like I normally am.
> 
> MsJmouse, we're bd'ing every other day from cd 12- 20 as well. I've o'ed as late as 19 before, so best to cover our bases. I know how you feel about feeling old. I'm 32, and if we don't get preggo in the next few cycles, I'll be 33 when my first kid is born. I feel like that's old, especially since I want a few kids, and don't want to be 70 when they graduate college! I'm trying not to worry about how long it takes us, though. I could just kick myself for waiting this long, but we weren't ready a few years ago. However, had I known it was going to take this long, we would have started earlier. :sad2:

I am so glad I am not the only one who feels old (even though we are so NOT!! :hugs:). Everyone I have mentioned it to keeps telling it is not old but half of them are people who had their first baby in their twenties. We would have tried earlier but then I got really sick and could have died without some very expensive surgery which then took us ages to recover from, both physically and financially. Oh well life is definately a roller coaster ride. Some smooth sailing would be really appreciated at the moment.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Feeling some trepidation...last day of clomid tonight. It hasn't been bad yet. I had some stabbing pains in my left ovary on Sunday and Monday, which wasn't pleasant (I was pleading - don't burst ovary! I'm prone to ovarian cysts and I know clomid isn't too good if you have problems with cysts). Anyway, next week might be the IUI. I don't know how I feel about it; very mixed emotions. Do I want that long plastic tube up through my cervix and into my uterus? No. Do I want a baby. Yeah...

I'm saying "yeah" and not "yes" because the thought of having to go through multiple IUIs makes me unhappy. :nope:

Onto good news! DH got his second SA results back and they were great! Much better than last time. His motility went from 39% to 55% and his count from 84 to 129 million! Yeah! :happydance: I totally suggest FertilAid for your guys! 

Doc [not our regular fertility doc] doesn't see a problem with us getting pregnant with his results. He asks DH, has the wife been checked out? YES! Done all the required tests. Sigh.

Ok; I'm off again. I need to stop thinking ahead about the IUI. I can't stand stuff going up *there* unless it's DH's *friend*. :blush:

I hope everyone is doing well. :kiss:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Ladies

I am back from my little 4-day get-away to wine country. I enjoyed being able to drink wine and sit in the hot tub and not have to worry about anything I ate. Benefits of not being pregnant. 

My DH actually mentioned in an ideal world he would rather not have a January baby, but we'll still try this month of course

Again, due to my belief in murphy's law this will thus be the month I'll get pregnant - not to mention that I now have 10 bottles of wine to drink!!

Have you guys ever tried ice-wine? I didn't really know much about it other than it is sweet but oh boy is it ever good!! I also bought a few desert wines and a few bottles of international award-winning wines (not that I could tell that it was so good but I liked it anyway)

hope all is well with everyone

*Soleil* - glad your DH's results came back good. I understand how you feel about the IUI, it's not something I would like either.. Best of luck with just the clomid!

*Rosa* - being off this site these last couple days has helped me relax about things too.. but it's a toss up since everyone are like friends here!


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, that is EXCELLENT news about your dh's SA!!!! :yippee: FertilAid...I've thought about it, actually. My dh already takes a multi-vitamin, Maca, and just started taking pycnogenol. This particular supplement has been proven to actually help morphology, which is the one that's low for him. He didn't want to take it, and I was so disappointed. I found it in the vitamin cabinet this morning. :happydance: He's so sweet. I asked him about it, and he said he knew it would make me feel better, so he's down with it.

I think you'll be fine with an IUI. Think about everything that the :spermy: have to get through to get to the egg! This basically helps them along. That's awesome! I've heard it doesn't hurt, and it's pretty easy. I'd love to have one! Sorry you've been in pain with clomid. Hopefully it means your ovaries are working hard to produce some good eggs. :thumbup: I had some cramps throughout the entire cycle last time, but not much this cycle. Just major emotions. Up and down. Hated it. Hopefully it gives me a baby soon!

Susan,

I HAVE had ice wine! Not a huge fan of it...we used to live in Michigan, and they make a lot of it there. We live in Virginia wine country, which is actually pretty large (lots of wineries, I mean). We go wine tasting all the time, and that's the thing I'll miss the most when I"m preggo. We're going this Saturday, even though I'll be o'ing. I'm DONE with acting like I'm pregnant when I'm not. :wacko: I'm afraid to workout too hard, afraid to drink too much, afraid to...fill in the blank. I want to live my life, and when I actually get that 2nd line on the pee stick, I'll start acting like I'm preggo. 

I'm glad you had a nice relaxing time! Of course now that you've bought the wine is the month you'll get pregnant! :wacko:


----------



## SMFirst

That's my plan now too Rosa- I am not going to act like I am pregnant and am going to try to avoid thinking about it too much until I actually am..

I've heard mixed reviews about ice-wine - I guess at the cost per ounce you are only meant to have a sip at a time! I'm a sugar-lover myself so that's why I like it!

I think I would like to live closer to real wineries and go for tastings, that would be fun!

I'm being pestered by my needy cat right now - he's like our surrogate child (and certainly acts like one a lot of the time!)


----------



## hemmysgirl

MsJMouse said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> mrsmax, great to hear that everything is fine! I will seriously punch the next person who tells me to "relax," so I understand your frustration there! :ninja: I thought there were a lot of tests too, but maybe it's just the hcg? What were your SA results like again? Another year is so long, I know. My doc was like I know it's frustrating, but you'll get pregnant. It's just taking a little longer than usual. I'm like WELL GREAT. I haven't spent much on BnB in the last few days, and I've been so relaxed. I haven't thought much about ttc, especially since I'm not temping or opk'ing. I try to come on once a day, but it IS helping not to be on all day long like I normally am.
> 
> MsJmouse, we're bd'ing every other day from cd 12- 20 as well. I've o'ed as late as 19 before, so best to cover our bases. I know how you feel about feeling old. I'm 32, and if we don't get preggo in the next few cycles, I'll be 33 when my first kid is born. I feel like that's old, especially since I want a few kids, and don't want to be 70 when they graduate college! I'm trying not to worry about how long it takes us, though. I could just kick myself for waiting this long, but we weren't ready a few years ago. However, had I known it was going to take this long, we would have started earlier. :sad2:
> 
> I am so glad I am not the only one who feels old (even though we are so NOT!! :hugs:). Everyone I have mentioned it to keeps telling it is not old but half of them are people who had their first baby in their twenties. We would have tried earlier but then I got really sick and could have died without some very expensive surgery which then took us ages to recover from, both physically and financially. Oh well life is definately a roller coaster ride. Some smooth sailing would be really appreciated at the moment.Click to expand...

I feel the same way.....I'm 30 and it just feels old when all your friends/family had a baby or several babies in their twenties. But we need to constantly tell ourselves that we are NOT old, by any means!! Women today are having babies much later in life and our plan is not everyone else's! We need to be comfortable living out our lives and not compare them to others...that's the way to true happiness and calm (SOOO much easier said than done, but I'll go crazy unless I believe that! I truly do, though) 

Surgery was definitely needed, sounds like! I'm so glad everything turned out for you MsJMouse! Now your body is ready to conceive, now that it's better, right! :) GL and baby dust!!

mrsmax, same to you.....I'm glad to meet some 30's women here! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Susan, ice wine is definitely meant to be sipped. I used to like really sweet wines, and I'm slowly headed to the drier side of things...still whites, though. Someday, I expect to wake up and be in love with red wines. :haha: Wine tasting is the best. For my 30th, my dh booked a b&b in another part of VA wine country (about 2 hours away) and we went winery hopping! It was so fun!

My neighbor/friend said she drank until she got the bfp. Just enjoyed life. I have not been doing that, and it's making me so unhappy. Now with that said, I know our bodies "work" better when we have fewer toxins in our body, so I'm torn. Especially with my dh, since he has a few minor sperm issues...he's not drinking as much either. 

Well said, hemmysgirl and mrsmouse! We are NOT old. I really don't feel old, it's just when I compare myself to my friends who are the same age or younger that have 2 kids. My dh reminds me of all the things we've done and places we've gone that we wouldn't have had the opportunity to do with kids. That's true. We weren't ready for kids then, and we would have been unhappy. Now, we'll appreciate these babies SO much more than we would have. :baby: I just wish we didn't have to be "punished" by having to ttc for so long!


----------



## SMFirst

Happy Weekend Everyone :) Hope you all have some plans to relax or maybe get outside in the spring weather!

I bought some new running shoes so I am actually looking forward to going on a short run (my new approach to exercise is to take it easy so that I might actually enjoy it rather than feeling exhausted)

Counter to exercising: I am also excited to choose another bottle of wine to open and drink hehe :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Susan! It's raining here, and is supposed to continue to rain all weekend. :wacko: Nothing a little wine tasting won't cure. :winkwink: Good attitude towards exercising. Mine is just to do what feels good, and not to push it too much. But also not to act like I'm pregnant already and stop doing things. 

Where is everyone? It's been so quiet in here lately... :shhh:


----------



## hemmysgirl

mmmmmmm wine lol The older I get, the more I like wine....not sure why! I just can't handle multiple bottles of Smirnoff Ice anymore....makes me too bloated! Oh well, it's icky here now too, so I'm off to watch "Twilight" and maybe hunt around for some wine....it's got to be here somewhere! :)

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Hello ladies! Over 30 and ttc #1 here. So glad to find a chatty forum. Just mc-ed last month after 7 months of trying. Feeling mostly OK though....

I think I am 7dpo. Not really supposed to be trying but we're not actively preventing.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - it has been quiet on here recently. Weird. It is beautiful here in the UK and I have spent all day reading and relaxing in the sunshine. Trying hard not to think too much about ttc and it is working - but I have to check in here to see how everyone is.

SMFirst - I love, love, love wine. At the clinic they told us to drink less :( we didnt drink much anyways, but it does suck to act pregnant when you're not. 

Welcome Birdie dorf.


----------



## mrsmax

Also, meant to say I have started exercising again. I stopped in Jan in case it was stopping us ttc, but I miss it. So have just started get fit classes again. Feels good


----------



## SMFirst

mrsmax - gald you are enjoying the weather!

Welcome Birdie - sorry for your loss. I found it took a couple of months to really feel like I was over my loss and ready to try again (which is now for us). Feel free to post whatever is on your mind - we are here to support each other! Best of luck to you


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Thanks for the welcome ladies. I just feel like not trying is more of a punishment than what actually happened. I try to keep telling myself at least i know I can conceive independently and I now know what the first 8 weeks feels like...

I think my OPKs are zany however. It was dark last Friday and now also today... guess this is just the month where we figure things out. Have to go back to MW on Tuesday to make sure everything is OK. Dreading another visit but glad to feel like we're moving forward.


----------



## MsJMouse

:hi: hemmygirl and Birdie Dorf. Sorry to hear of your loss Birdie Dorf. :hugs: 

It is Autumn here in Oz and the nights are getting cooler but today is the most gorgeous sunny day and not super hot. Gotta love Autumn and Spring. :thumbup:

Had a lovely night with friends and some wine the other night which was great but then yesterday (probably cause I was really really tired after the late night) I had a mini meltdown about TTC. DH was up for some more BD'ing but I just couldn't be bothered as I feel like I am out for this month (not sure if I actually o'd even if my ticker says I am 3dpo). Cue the tears :cry: Sigh. I hate this feeling of no control. Some tips on not thinking about TTC would be great as it just seems to be in the back of my mind most of the time :help:



rosababy said:


> Thanks, Susan! It's raining here, and is supposed to continue to rain all weekend. :wacko: Nothing a little wine tasting won't cure. :winkwink: Good attitude towards exercising. Mine is just to do what feels good, and not to push it too much. But also not to act like I'm pregnant already and stop doing things.
> 
> Where is everyone? It's been so quiet in here lately... :shhh:

I have been going to Zumba classes on a weekly basis since Sept last year. Love it - it is my pick me up for the week as I am so busy trying to follow the instructor I forget about just about everything else. My GP said it was fine for me to continue Zumbaing when I fell pregnant as I had already been doing it before I fell pregnant - I just toned the moves down a bit. I also try to walk regularly (when it is not raining as it just keeps drizzling lately - we seem to have stolen the British weather :haha:). I figure it is better to keep active and exercising before I fall pregnant as I want to keep active while pregnant (well as much as I am allowed to anyway).


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Welcome Hemmysgirl and Birdie!

Birdie Sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I agree, It is hard to wait like the doctors say. Have you had an AF yet?

Susan- I just got new running shoes too! I was hoping they'd inspire me. They are the kind by Nike (free run +2) that are supposed to make you feel like you don't have shoes on. I don't know why I got them- cute and thought if other people like to feel like they don't have shoes I bet I do too. First time I wore them my shins hurt, which never happens! I'm gonna assume it's because I was on a tread mill and not outside. We shall see! 

MsJ- I went to a Zumba class one time and totally sucked! I was so bad! I love dancing and love to exercise so I thought, perfect! I'm apparently uncoordinated at choreographed dance! I guess my girl band dreams are out. 

I can't give you guys any advice on not thinking about TTC as I am horrible myself. I did stumble upon a thread on BnB that was a list of things to do during the 2ww, which made me laugh. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I did:

The Two-Week Wait Activity List
14 Things To Do When 14 Days Seem Like Forever
by Lynn Steen

As any woman who is trying to get pregnant can tell you, the two weeks from ovulation to the due date for your next period are pure torture. You promise yourself you'll just wait it out, distract yourself with other activities and you won't even THINK about taking a pregnancy test until you're at least a day overdue. Then something happens - your breasts start hurting in a slightly different way than they did before, you get slightly nauseous, you have some spotting Or nothing happens, but you find yourself waking up wishing you could go to sleep again so that it would be another day closer to knowing. You can't think, you can't sleep, you can't work, you start taking HPTs days before they are even possibly meaningful. You are deep in the abyss of THE TWO-WEEK WAIT!

In my opinion, it's no use advising women to stop obsessing, it's impossible. Instead, I give you a list of more productive ways to obsess. Please note, however, that there is a limit that each woman must define for herself, between indulging in some baby-daydreaming and going overboard. I've included some examples below:

1. Take a walk around your neighborhood and figure out what will be the best route for strolls with the baby. Find areas with nice sidewalks and easy curbs. Go ahead and daydream. But do NOT buy a stroller for the dog.

2. Clean out your closet to make room for the maternity stuff you'll be buying soon. Try on anything you haven't worn for six months. Yes, if you wish, you may put a pillow in your undies to see what will work as maternity wear. But taking a picture of yourself like that is going too far.

3. Start a journal. Write down everything you're feeling. It will be a great opening chapter for your child's baby book. If you can't put your feelings into words draw something, try to create a symbol that expresses the frustration you're feeling. Don't get that symbol tattooed on your ankle.

4. Plant a hope garden. Or a hope rosebush. Or a hope citrus tree. You want to grow something inside of you, well start by growing something outside of you. Nurture it. Feed it. Give it water. Talk to it. But do not send out birth announcements.

5. Get better at photography. Really learn how to work all the buttons and settings on your camera. Experiment! If you have a digital camera, get all the downloading and editing stuff worked out. You will be well-prepared once you have a baby, and will be able to get some great shots and get them emailed to your family before the child's graduation. Do not take photos of your cervical mucous, even if Toni Weschler begs you.

6. Make an appeal to the committee meeting going on inside you. Sperm, egg, uterus, corpus luteum, progesteronethey are in there either making a baby or not. Treat them like any other unruly committee you've ever addressed. Yes that's right, go ahead and talk to them. Put your hands on your stomach and tell them how much you respect them. Make your best argument in favor of a baby, and then let them decide. It's out of your hands. Addressing the committee within earshot of normal people is not recommended.

7. Paint your toenails. Imagine how difficult this will be when you are pregnant. Go shopping for the perfect pink and blue nailpolish in preparation for a celebration polish. Alternating colors on the day you find out you're pregnant, or a single color for the day you find out the baby's sex. Don't be tempted to paint a cycle day countdown on your big toes.

8. Make a cup of herbal tea. It is a nice ritual: boiling the water, adding the tea leaves, pouring into a nice china cup, adding some milk or sugar, sipping peacefully. Ahhhh. There's nothing that a nice cup of tea won't help. Yeah right. Well it does kill a little bit of time.

9. Swim laps. Think about the sperm and how they need to swim to your egg. Imagine that you are a sperm, the end of the pool is the egg, then GO, GO, GO! Don't wear a tail or anything. Just imagine it quietly.

10. Make lists. List who you will tell when you get pregnant and in what order. List all the chores you need to get done instead of obsessing about this. List all the healthy activities you intend to do this week. List all the girl and boy names you like. Lists are helpful for all sorts of things, most of all for passing time rather than actually doing something.

11. Create a fertility dance. Choose whatever music speaks to your soul and make up a dance routine as a prayer to the universe for the growth of an embryo. Move your hips, rotate your belly, let your arms flow but close the curtains.

12. Prepare a folic acid feast. Cream of broccoli soup appetizer, followed by spinach lasagna, enriched whole grain garlic bread and frozen orange juice sorbet for dessert. Dedicate the meal to your baby-to-be. Just don't set a highchair at the table in his or her honor.

13. Delegate the burden of the two-week wait. Clearly someone has to worry constantly during this time, but does it have to be you? Divide the days up among your best friends and closest family. On their assigned day they are required to think,wonder, and worry all day about whether you are pregnant or not. At the end of the day they have to call or send you email describing how agonizing it was. Also they have to report to you if they had any "symptoms," such as sore breasts, excessive urination, nausea, bleeding, fatigueYou will be surprised how many people, male and female, have early pregnancy symptoms if they just look for them.


----------



## MsJMouse

Thanks Hopeful - that did give me a bit of a laugh. 

I am also quite uncoordinated but there are ladies in my class who are way worse so i figure if they can do it so can I :haha: It has definately helped tone up my abs though so I am liking that. Might as well look good if I am not preggers.


----------



## SMFirst

hopeful - that's a pretty good list! I actually like the baby-walking route planning idea..

I went for a run today and explored a new region of our neighborhood (getting out walking and running is a great way to explore the streets!)

I have the Nike Free Runs too (I'm embarassed to say while I've only had them for a few months, they weren't the new running shoes that I just bought!)

I really like the Free Runs - my feet, shins and knees felt a little sore at the start but it quickly went away and I really enjoy running with them.

(but I run on a gravel path sometimes and the rocks get stuck in the grooves so I used that as justification to buy a pair of more "trail running" type shoes hehe)


----------



## hemmysgirl

Birdie Dorf said:


> Hello ladies! Over 30 and ttc #1 here. So glad to find a chatty forum. Just mc-ed last month after 7 months of trying. Feeling mostly OK though....
> 
> I think I am 7dpo. Not really supposed to be trying but we're not actively preventing.

:hugs:


----------



## hemmysgirl

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!

Zumba is so so so fun!! I love it....it's really expensive in my area, though, so I find videos on YouTube that instructors make themselves and stream them together to make one, long 50 min workout. You just hit Play and maximize the screen and away you go! Free is always better :)

I do exercise sporadically, so I wonder if I'll be able to continue it during pregnancy. I know that if you already exercise you can continue, but if you don't, I wonder if the doc tells you not to start exercising. Hmmmmm......

I'm a tad overweight and carry most of my weight in my stomach :growlmad: so I really need to lose some so I can carry the baby and not explode in the process lol


----------



## SMFirst

hemmysgirl - sorry I forgot to say Welcome :)

I think light exercise (and low impact) during pregnancy would be good for anyone regardless of size.. I know they really recommend swimming..

That's good you found some zumba on youtube!


----------



## Crumbs

Hi ladies, I hope everyone's doing great! I know I've been incognito for awhile but I just wanted to stop by and share a link I came across while searching about a broken BBT thermometer. It brought me a laugh! :hugs:

https://howsmylittlebabymaker.blogspot.com/2009/07/either-my-thermometer-is-broken-or-i-am.html


----------



## SMFirst

even though I don't chart, that was a funny blog Crumbs.

Hope you are doing well yourself (sometimes it's good to take a break from this site - although for me today is slow at work so I am wasting time playing on here!)

A non-TTC thing from me: 

I got married in June last year, and it was a perfect day, but I decided I didn't need to keep my wedding dress (even though I loved it) so I took it to a consignment store..

I was supposed to call on March 15 to either pick up my dress or extend the contract but I forgot and in the contract it says if you don't call they will donate the dress to charity.

I was mad at myself for forgetting (although the dress going to charity would have been fine) so I called today anyway and they were totally cool and said "oh yeah, your dress sold, you should be receiving a cheque in the mail soon"

Yay! Extra couple hundred bucks for me and someone else gets to use my beautiful dress!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I'm trying to sell my dress! Is that how consignment shops work?


----------



## SMFirst

Yeah - I had never sold anything through a consignment shop but this worked out very well:

I took my dirty dress in to them, they had it drycleaned for super cheap (I paid for that up front), then we made a contract that they would keep it in their shop until March 15 - and then if it didn't sell I could either take it back or extend the contract (there was no fee for making the contract).

I had bought my dress for $900 and they were charging $500...

Becuase the dress sold they take 50% of the cost and I get the other 50%...

So I'll take $250 over nothing!!


----------



## rosababy

Zumba is so fun!! I look like an enormously white white girl doing it, but who cares. :haha: Shaking the hips comes naturally to my latino dh, but not to the Irish/German/Norwegian American girl. :nope: Still get a good workout, though.

That blog on broken thermometer was hilarious! I've definitely felt those things. Staring at the thermometer and wishing the number would go up. Taking it several times, just to make sure. It's so frustrating! I'm not temping right now, and I don't miss it at all. After 6 months of temping...well 5 1/2. I stopped halfway through last cycle, because I was so frustrated. 

The ideas for the 2ww was great too! I can't remember who asked what to do...I suggest finding a great book. Look into Sophie Kinsella, Madeline Wickam (actually same person!), Jane Green (haven't read her, but several friends have and love her)...Baby Proof. Just started the book and it's cute. Can't remember the author...

Plan a vacay. 
Stop temping.
Continue to enjoy a drink here and there. I'm DONE acting like I'm preggars when I'm not...
I think the thing that helps me the most is to have things on the weekends to look forward to, and just trying to keep as busy as possible during the week.


----------



## Crumbs

rosababy said:


> Continue to enjoy a drink here and there. I'm DONE acting like I'm preggars when I'm not...

You can say that again! I'm over it as well. It's just too draining! I've stopped focusing on TTC, yes, I still want a baby but I don't want to continue depriving myself of normal activities "in case" I'm pregnant. Case in point, today I bought a sandwich with brie and salami on it! And I had coffee with it as well! 

Until I'm actually preggers, I'll _try not_ to obsess like I did before. I realized how constantly considering the multitude of things to avoid while pregnant has gotten be crazy and disappointed. I don't smoke, I don't drink and I live a relatively stress-free existence --- I'm sooo over thinking I'm pregnant and will do things like normal (with moderation, of course). 

I'm wishing all you lovely ladies tons of baby luck and I hope we all become bump buddies soon enough. I'll still be around, just not as often. Now that Spring is here, I have a garden to tend and a house to spiffy up for my Mom's upcoming visit!

HUUUUUUUGS :flower: :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, will you be spending less time on bnb? I'm finding that since I'm not temping, using opks...trying hard not to obsess, I'm on bnb less often. (and yet here I am :haha:) It helps, though. Even though I love catching up with all of you lovely ladies, I find myself thinking less of ttc, which is good.

Very exciting to have your mom visit! Does she only get out once a year or so? Have fun!


----------



## SMFirst

I like your attitudes Crumbs and Rosa :)

On the weekend I bought a $10 package of Brie for myself just because I can! And I've certainly been enjoying my Starbucks :)

It would be nice if we lived anywhere near each other to hang out in person, to enjoy the nice weather rather than sitting on the computers but oh well..

My husband and I have a plan to work on our yard and gardens for the Easter weekend - it's nice to get the house looking good after winter :)

And I am aiming to get out jogging during the evenings (I went last night and was proud of myself hehe)

So I am pretty much only on BnB during work hours hehe


----------



## hemmysgirl

The weather here is getting nice too, so DH and I are trying to take a walk every night. It seems like DUH, but when I'm busy, I'm happier. It's when my wonderfully crazy imagination gets rolling during inactivity that things get stressful for me. So I, too, will quit acting like I'm pregnant (although I am quitting the fast food drive thru....that's good for future baby, me and the whole family!)

Can't wait to be bump buddies with you ladies! :dust:


----------



## SMFirst

hemmy - you are so lucky that your DH will go for walks with you. My DH works in construction so when he gets home he just wants to sit..


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Just went to the MW and it was a flood of emotions. The good news is the my uterus is small and ready. No AF yet but I'm only three weeks out from the mc. She recommended waiting 3 months (WTF) which was totally disappointing. I may take my chances, I just dont think it happens that easily anyways for us. 

I told a friend who mc-ed a week before I found out I was pregnant my news. That helped. 

Just having a moment where I am feeling like it is hard to be me. Sigh. Though not really- I have a job I like, I have friends, and most of all I have a very loving and nearly perfect husband. But really, I just feel cheated.

We're going on a walk this evening, it is beautiful here. I'll vent to DH and that will help. 

We'll keep moving forward, that's the only choice, right?


----------



## SMFirst

Birdie - Well it's such a hard process.. I agree about feeling cheated (or for me it was "why me?") but you'll move on..

That's good you told your friend - somehow talking (and typing) about it helps..

As for the waiting three months, I think they often recommend that just to ensure enough emotional healing, so it's not really for a physical reason.. So if you wanted to start trying again you could..

Although I have found that having the attitude of "Not trying Not Preventing" helped me realize that there is so much more to life to enjoy at this time as well..

BUT it sounds like you already realize all the great things in your life which is really good I think.

So have a good walk with your DH tonight. Remember, your time will come for sure, this is just a small setback :)


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Thanks SM. Your post made me cry...
DH is on his way home, off to get ready for the walk!


----------



## hemmysgirl

My friend mc'ed about a year ago and she said "well, it's like when a beloved pet dies....you just want to get another one right away to heal the hurt." I'm not sure how I feel about that statement. I guess it's a round-about way of saying "move forward and move on", but I don't think it's quite the same with a baby. 

Birdie--friends and a nearly perfect (lucky! lol jk) DH is probably the best medicine you could have! And I also find that in general, the more you keep busy, the less your mind has to think about things you don't want to. Are you gearing up for spring cleaning? :wacko: lol

SMFirst--he's a health nut, so we have great talks, but it's also very "burn, baby, burn" too! There's generally always hard-core sweating and breathing going on, so it's not all a walk in the park lol 

Hard core breathing and sweating...hmmmm...that reminds me...I'm in my fertile phase now! Wish me luck! lol


----------



## SMFirst

hemmy - well that's good your DH is a motivator for exercise then... good luck with the other breathing and sweating hehe

I suppose I am in my fertile time too (CD13 today) so we started the BD'ing every other day as of a few days ago :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Well, girls; I got the positive OPK yesterday (CD 13) and went in for an IUI this morning. It wasn't so bad; felt like light cramping. The nurse did an internal ultrasound, too, and I have a developed follicle on each ovary. We could have twins! :) I'd be elated for just one to develop into a baby. Go :spermy:, go! DH's sperm got washed and, after the wash, he had 22 million sperm, of which 90% were moving fast and forward. The nurse said those were excellent results for a wash because they look for about 5 million with those characteristics for IUI's. 

So excited! Going to try really hard to not think too much about this. But for some reason I can't stop smiling. :D Nurse told us that it was very important for us to BD again today since the eggs haven't popped yet.

Sorry, I haven't been too chatty lately; got a really big exam this week and I need to go now to study for it.

[-o&lt; girls, pray! We just need one of those 22 million to make it to one of the eggs (and to stick, of course!). :kiss:


----------



## SMFirst

Sounds great Soleil!! Good luck!! And remember to BD later :)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Oh YAY, Soliel!!! You deserve this, lady. It has been a loooong road for you. I hope this is your month! Lots and Lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## hemmysgirl

Good luck, good luck, good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Oooh, Soleil!!! That's so exciting! I hope this is it for you! :happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hoping and fx Soleil! This is so exciting. Wishing the best for you! :dust:


----------



## Regalpeas

This is awesome. What I find ultra encouraging is that she ended up having a child. Must of gotten the BFP not too long after that post.



Awesome!




Crumbs said:


> Hi ladies, I hope everyone's doing great! I know I've been incognito for awhile but I just wanted to stop by and share a link I came across while searching about a broken BBT thermometer. It brought me a laugh! :hugs:
> 
> https://howsmylittlebabymaker.blogspot.com/2009/07/either-my-thermometer-is-broken-or-i-am.html


----------



## mrsmax

Loads to respond to - but have an appointment with a glass of wine and American Idol! 

Just want to say though - good luck Soliel xxx


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Good luck Soleil! My friend just had good IUI luck, despite some other odds.


----------



## Birdie Dorf

forgot to add that I really do think I ovulated (there was a false alarm before). I've had 4 or 5 days at 97.7

I'm clinging to  hope that AF is coming or that our 'trying but not trying' worked out...

Happy!


----------



## Aisak

Good luck Soleil!!!


----------



## Crumbs

Wishing you luck Soleil!!! :dust:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

this early in the 2WW, but I don't think I'll get pregnant. My temps haven't risen yet. I got a +OPK Tuesday evening and it's Friday and I don't have post-O temps. :cry: I wonder if Clomid gives false positives or something? 

I have quite a bit of CM today, too. Argghhh. Watch me ovulate today. It'll be a waste of an IUI.

So frustrating...Sad.

Birdie Dorf - I hope your temps stay up and then you get some wonderful news! Hoping that everyone's :yellow: comes soon.


----------



## SMFirst

don't be doubtful yet Soleil - with the Clomid temps could be different.. good luck


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, I've found that clomid totally messed with my temps. I could not confirm O by temps, but my blood test said I did O. Don't lose hope. I'm sure you o'ed. :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Well, I had post-O temps this morning. Couldn't take my test yesterday AM, so it's possible I O'ed Friday or Saturday. All I can do is hope that it was Friday and that at least one sperm lasted over 2 days and greeted the egg. Sigh.

Rosa, I hope my case is like yours (and like how Susan suggested) - that I just have messed up temps from clomid. Are you going to be doing an IUI soon or are you on clomid for the progesterone issue only?

I wasn't going to do an IUI every other month, but decided that I will go ahead and do one again next cycle. What's the point of waiting? I've got to stop being a baby so that I can have a baby! :flower:

xx


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Well, I had post-O temps this morning. Couldn't take my test yesterday AM, so it's possible I O'ed Friday or Saturday. All I can do is hope that it was Friday and that at least one sperm lasted over 2 days and greeted the egg. Sigh.
> 
> Rosa, I hope my case is like yours (and like how Susan suggested) - that I just have messed up temps from clomid. Are you going to be doing an IUI soon or are you on clomid for the progesterone issue only?
> 
> I wasn't going to do an IUI every other month, but decided that I will go ahead and do one again next cycle. What's the point of waiting? I've got to stop being a baby so that I can have a baby! :flower:
> 
> xx

Ugh. I'm sorry that you o'ed so late. However, it's totally possible the sperm could live that long, OR your temps are truly messed up. Clomid does that. I've stopped temping. I'm not sure if I'll do an IUI soon. My doc said try clomid for 5 months and then we'll talk. This is my 2nd round. Yes, I'm on clomid for the progesterone issue. However, the progesterone issue may be because I wasn't producing good eggs...so who knows. :shrug: If I were you I'd totally do an IUI again next cycle. You're right. Why wait? You're not being a baby, it's okay. :hugs: Hopefully you won't need to worry about next month! I suggest that you stop temping. Has the doc asked you to come in for cd21 blood test to see about your progesterone?


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Morning, Rosa (and the rest of you lovely TTC #1 ladies!). I didn't temp. this morning; thanks for the advice. :flower: When you went in to the fertility doc., how long did you tell him/her that you had been trying? Five months on clomid without an IUI seems long to me. I read that you should only do it for six months and then give your body a rest. Maybe you should see if you can get an IUI for month 4 on clomid? :shrug: You've been trying for close to a year now, right?

My doc. didn't tell me to come in for a progesterone test. I've had two before, though, and they were always fine. They just told me to come in a week from this Thursday for a pregnancy test, but I'm not going to. What's the point? I'll wait for AF. If she comes, then I'm not pregnant. If she doesn't come, then I'll go in for the blood test on the Monday (28th).

I hope you all have a beautiful day! :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

I'm thinking the same thing. I told him we had been trying for 11 months, but it was technically only 10...thought 11 sounded better. :haha: He gave me clomid and said try it for 5 months. He seems to think the only issue is my low progesterone. I'd really rather not wait 3 more cycles until we do IUI, especially since I'm not 24 anymore. :wacko: Or even close. I keep thinking I should make an appointment for a fertility specialist for the summer sometime, just in case. I know it takes a while to get an appointment, and if I wait until my 5 months of clomid are over, I'll have to wait another few months for the appt. By that time, we'd have been trying for 18 months or so! I also don't want to go back to my doc after this cycle and be pushy and demand an iui...not sure what to do.


----------



## SMFirst

Just because I don't know anything about IUI - does it cost a lot to do it, or is it covered by insurance?

Rosa - I think you should make an appointment with a FS - like you say it may take months to get in, so at least you are set up - but I think you will get pregnant before summer anyway.. :)

If the IUI was reasonable cost-wise to do, I would consider it sooner than the 5 months of being on Clomid...

But hopefully this will be your cycle!

Nothing exciting happening for me - I went on a bike ride on Sat and then for a run on Sun so I'm feeling good! Today is CD18 for me.. As for Ov, I either Ov really early (like CD11/12 - noticed a fair amount of CM then) or haven't yet - certainly at CD14 there was nothing.. :shrug:


----------



## MsJMouse

Had a bit of meltdown :cry: last week as I think all the emotions from the miscarriage had been rattling around and decided it was time to really boil over (plus all the stress from not knowing if DH was going to come home minus a job). But definately feeling stronger and more together this week so it was probably a good thing. Now just waiting for AF to show her face as I am pretty sure this month I didn't ovulate. Oh well, we have two long weekends in a row starting with Easter/Anzac Day weekend (gotta love a 5 day weekend!!:happydance:) and then Labour Day on the first Monday in May so some time to chill out!! 

Good luck soliel. I really hope you get your BFP this month. :hugs:

:hugs: Birdie. This miscarriage thing is definitely not something I would wish on anyone. The not knowing what is happening afterwards is really frustrating as well. 

Unfortunately it is still raining on and off here. And it is starting to get cool as Winter is on its way. At least my garden is growing with all the rain, without any input from me - so that is always nice :flower:.


----------



## MsJMouse

SMFirst said:


> even though I don't chart, that was a funny blog Crumbs.
> 
> Hope you are doing well yourself (sometimes it's good to take a break from this site - although for me today is slow at work so I am wasting time playing on here!)
> 
> A non-TTC thing from me:
> 
> I got married in June last year, and it was a perfect day, but I decided I didn't need to keep my wedding dress (even though I loved it) so I took it to a consignment store..
> 
> I was supposed to call on March 15 to either pick up my dress or extend the contract but I forgot and in the contract it says if you don't call they will donate the dress to charity.
> 
> I was mad at myself for forgetting (although the dress going to charity would have been fine) so I called today anyway and they were totally cool and said "oh yeah, your dress sold, you should be receiving a cheque in the mail soon"
> 
> Yay! Extra couple hundred bucks for me and someone else gets to use my beautiful dress!!

This is a cool idea rather than have the dress sit in the back of the wardrobe for the next thirty years or so (my mum's dress is still sitting in the back of her wardrobe!!). I actually got married in a blue dress as I figured that way I could alter it and wear to something else. Only catch with that plan is: 
(a) it still has been altered (we have been married 7yrs this year)
(b) I don't think the dress would fit me anymore as I weigh at least 5 kg more than I did in 2004 :dohh:


----------



## SMFirst

MsJMouse - Sorry you had a meltdown (even when we try not to, sometimes emotions do get bottled up then surprise you with a boil over one day..) - But glad to see you are feeling better now..

That's pretty cool you get two long weekends in a row - hope you can get out and enjoy them (and not stress about TTC-related stuff)

You should dig out your wedding dress to see what you could do with it..

My dress had 5 little fabric roses pinned to it, so I kept one of those as a memento...


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Rosa, so is it your regular gyno. who put you on clomid and not a fertility specialist then? I would make an appointment with a fertility specialist now. You're approaching the year mark and, for all they know, you're already at a year. I think it would be crappy if you take it for five months and then go to a fertility specialist and then they tell you "Hey, take it for X more months." I'm weird like that, though; I really don't like messing around with my reproductive system anymore. I was on the pill for 14 years. I had to grit my teeth and suck it up to take clomid. I felt like I was finally "natural." Well, yeah. Right. Ms. Spotting can't be so natural. :shrug: Anyway, I think you should see a specialist. That's my two cents.:winkwink:

Susan - are you OPKing? Just wondering since you aren't sure about O-day. Although I OPK'ed and still have no clue when I ovulated! :rofl: Our bodies are so NOT in our control, huh?

MsJMouse - I hope that you had a breakdown sufficient enough to hold you over for months. As awful as they are, sometimes it's just good (once it's over, not during) to just cry it all out. Shout. Scream. Whatever works for you. I think I've had three meltdowns over the TTC period. My situation is in no way comparable to yours, but just know that you are not alone and that we send cyber-hugs and love galore! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Rosa, so is it your regular gyno. who put you on clomid and not a fertility specialist then? I would make an appointment with a fertility specialist now. You're approaching the year mark and, for all they know, you're already at a year. I think it would be crappy if you take it for five months and then go to a fertility specialist and then they tell you "Hey, take it for X more months." I'm weird like that, though; I really don't like messing around with my reproductive system anymore. I was on the pill for 14 years. I had to grit my teeth and suck it up to take clomid. I felt like I was finally "natural." Well, yeah. Right. Ms. Spotting can't be so natural. :shrug: Anyway, I think you should see a specialist. That's my two cents.:winkwink:

Thanks, Soleil. Yes, it's my regular ob-gyn, who I just started seeing last month. Before that, I just saw my regular doc, a general doctor. Next month WILL be a year. :wacko: I was on the pill for 12 years, too, and I am KICKING myself now. "It won't affect your fertility" crap...if it means I have to try for more than a year, then I think that's "affecting" my fertility, thank you very much! Had anyone told me this, I would have gone off years ago. It's so frustrating. 

I'll make an appointment! :flower:


----------



## SMFirst

soleil - I agree that letting it all out can be very good for us once in a while: cleansing I guess..

I don't use OPKs or temp - in the beginning I figured I wouldn't have to, and now I just can't be bothered... I now figure that if we DTD often enough we'll catch the egg (which we've proven we can do..

The only issue is actually DTD enough - lately my DH has been working pretty hard so he's often tired (and I guess he's past the male stamina and sex-drive of those youthful guys -he's 40).. oh well..

Rosa - let us know how it goes with moving ahead with the FS people :)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MsJMouse- Sorry to hear of your rough week last week. Dealing with a mc is a total roller coaster and it's ok to have down times, but what's important is that you're doing better. Hopefully the down times are becoming fewer and far between. I think the long weekend is just what you need! Why do you think you didn't ovulate? Do you temp or use opks? I'm wondering if I am ovulating as well because of my long wait to return to normal. I decided that I'm going to temp just this one month to see if I am ovulating although my hcg hasn't returned to normal. We shall see... I've never temped in the past so I'm reading how to do it! Winter for you already?! I'm anxiously awaiting the summer! 

Soliel- How frustrating with the temps, but there's still hope this cycle! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Shall we talk about queso dip and beans to get this thread going again?


----------



## SMFirst

hehe! 

For myself, I don't have much to comment about because I am quite content with everything in life. 

Hopefully that is the case with everyone else - no stress = less need to come and discuss issues!

But I still like chatting in general (especially when I am not doing much at work like right now)

So I hope everyone else is having a good week..

hmm - what else could we discuss?


----------



## sarah10380

It's been awhile since I've posted anything on here, but I have been keeping up with y'alls posts. I think i need to start being more active in this thread...recently I've been feeling more down about TTC and don't really feel like i have anyone to talk to about it. My husband and I talk of course, but it's not the same as girl talk. It's so hard to stay positive when just like you all, I have so many friends that just had babies or are pregnant. Just last week, i had 4 friends that had babies! I am truly happy for all of them, but I am also so jealous. This weekend we are going with my husbands family to the beach...both of my SIL's have kids and of course the whole family is going to harass us about when we are going to have kids. They do know we are trying so that makes it worse. I wish we wouldn't have told anyone that we were trying....oh well, too late now. :dohh: 

I just started my 7th cycle and my obgyn told me if i wasn't pregnant after 6 cycles then i should go see him. So today was my appointment. He told me that since my cycles are regular (29-30 days) and i get +opk's that I'm more than likely perfect...it just takes time. He did offer to start me on clomid (if i wanted to), but i chose not to since it's only been 6 months of trying. I'm going to go another 3 months and then if i'm not pregnant by then...then clomid might be an option (i'm really excited to see how it works for you Rosa and Soleil). I did get some blood work done today and got my husband scheduled for a SA...so i'm excited to get those results. Hopefully they come back fine. 

Alright, enough of me rambling. We can talk about queso...I love Mexican food and margaritas! :winkwink:


----------



## arianne

Hi girls! sorry i've been MIA... once in a while I check the forum to see if there are any good news... but havent read all the posts... I will get up to date this weekend:flower:

*Soleil* I read you did the IUI! when is your testing/AF date? good luck amiga! I really hope this is it for you, and that all works out great!:kiss:

Yeah, I am also approaching the year mark :-S.... I was doing great until another pregnancy announcement brought me to tears... although I am very happy for my friend... she started trying november last year and she is already 9 weeks... how lucky she is:cry:

Anyway... I got a puppy last saturday! and she is keeping me busy, I love her sooo much... I needed something new in my life to take my mind away from ttc, as every month I would cry and get so sad... I had my doubts about the dog though, and sometimes I think "why did I get one??" becuase she cries at night, and is very demanding... so im tired the whole day, I am not sure if that will help me relax or if I'll get more stressed lol!!

Ok, have to go! will be back soon after I read all your posts...
Even though I'm not active in the forum, I constantly think about you girls, and have you all in my prayers... I hope to hear a bfp from one of you very soon!!:kiss:
love,
me


----------



## MsJMouse

:hi: arianne. I can understand being MIA. I decided after my meltdown last week that I was going to try and step back from TTC for a bit. Not sure if it is really working but :shrug: I can try. 

How exciting to have a new puppy?? What sort?? We have two very demanding cats who are like naughty children and I think if we brought home a puppy we would have mutiny on our hands!!! 

Thanks everyone - I definately had a meltdown sufficient to last a while at least I hope so as I don't want to do that again in a hurry. I worried my boss enough that he gave me the remainder of the week off and told me to go see someone!! :dohh: Feeling much better today. 

AF arrived last night much to my sadness. Oh well onto another cycle and another chance. I didn't OPK or temp last month but I am fairly certain I didn't ovulate last month as I didn't have any of the EWCM or breast tenderness I normally get, but I guess I can't be completely sure. 

On the topic of food, DH just arrived home with chinese. Yum, one upside to not being pregnant this month - honey chicken from the local takeaway!! 

:dust:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So, hopefulmama you had me off on a good start this morning with the thread comment. :) Although I didn't take part in that conversation (was a very busy time for me), I can appreciate the desire to talk about food! :thumbup: Funny thing is, I don't like Mexican too much (cilantro is not one of my favourite herbs) and I don't care for Chinese either - which MsJMouse talked about munching on! You would think I'm picky, but I'm really not! Just those two types of food I don't like. Give me sushi, Indian, Nepali, Ethiopian, Italian, etc., etc., and I am in heaven! :haha: I'm also a pescatarian; been one for nearly three years now (I eat seafood, but no animals).

Onto non foody stuff, Arianne, it's great to see you back! :flower: I think the nurse wanted me to come in for testing next TH, but I'll wait until the following Monday, I think. I'm nearly 100% sure that we missed the egg drop (ovulated later than anticipated) so I'm just waiting for AF's arrival next week. BTW, I think it's great that you have a puppy! It sounds like she's preparing you for when baby is fussy and you can't get enough sleep. It's perfect! :winkwink:

Nice to see you again, too, Sarah. My DH used to tell me to say "We can't have" when others asked "When are you having children?" I never used it. But he was pretty sure that saying something like that would shut people up. I somehow don't think so; it would invite more questions like "Why?"

Susan, how many DPO do you think you might be? Estimated, of course.

Rosa - I think it's great to have that 'take charge' attitude and make an appointment. You go girl!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## SMFirst

I used to not like Chinese food but now I have gotten into it since we go out for lunch sometimes from work to a Chinese restaurant - I like the soups..

I have absolutely no idea what DPO I might be.. DPO6 maybe but perhaps I didn't ovulate at all!


I would think saying "We can't have children" would likely bring on more questions.. I just shrug whenever someone asks (which isn't very often).. 

(I sometimes think of an episode of the Family Guy where there's a ditzy girl saying "I threw-up a lot in high school, so now I don't get my period" - I think that would shut people up if I said that! hehe)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I'll respond more completely later, on my phone, buy my response when asked if I have kids is "Nope, but hopefully someday!". They never ask follow up questions.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Oh I kind of misunderstood question I guess. Dang phone. So rude of people to say "when" I don't really get that much. Just "are you going to" or "do you" to which I just say hopefully some day.


----------



## SMFirst

Happy Easter girls - we have an extra long weekend here so I am going to enjoy it without thinking much about TTC (having no idea where I am in my cycle actually is helpful - I am not being careful about wine, caffeine, etc and it's nice!)


----------



## Crumbs

Happy Easter ladies! I'm really looking forward to seeing some positive news in our little group :flower:

I know a few of us started our cycles around the same time and it'd just be great to know the stork is still making his rounds! 

As for me, I've been busy gardening! Although I don't have much hope for this cycle, I'm totally distracted with all there is to do. I ovulated late and I started off with unusually erratic temps (I thought it was an anovulatory cycle). I'm still temping and according to FF, I have a measly 8% chance of being pregnant. Oh well, at least I've been enjoying myself.

HUGS to everyone, especially those in the 2WW! :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! Just got back from a little vacay in the sun. Very fun! Drank lots, went on rollercoasters, laid out in the sun....all the things we won't be able to do hopefully in the near future! 

I have no clue what dpo I am on. No temping or opks this cycle. It's helped so much, actually. I thought I would miss it, but it's refreshing. I've been losing myself in good books, and the vacation definitely helped. I have tender bbs, LOADS of creamy cm (not normal, but I'm wondering if it's got something to do with clomid), and that's about it. AF is due sometime next week...anytime now, actually. Trying not to think about testing, but if AF doesn't come by Friday, I'll think about testing. 

Speaking of Mexican food...we're grilling fajitas tonight! Yummmmm!!!!!!! I should really get to the gym, since I've been doing nothing but lying by the pool and eating crap, but it's so nice out...maybe just a power walk with my dog. :blush: I'm still on vacation, right?!

Happy Easter everyone! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

2 people at work announced their pregnancies today. :sad2: It's getting harder and harder to be around.


----------



## Birdie Dorf

I am sorry Rosa, that is incredibly difficult. I've cried many times over this same thing. So frustrating.

OH's sister asked when we were having kids and he told her about the mc. That shut her up and literally surprised her so much she was brought to tears. I think you just never know and you should not ask people. We know this, right?!

Well I do have good news however: My AF came exactly at 30 days past mc. I was so relieved. I mean, I would have rather had a BFP but at least I am not waiting any longer to begin trying. We have to cling to the good news we can, right?


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - those pregnancy announcements really suck, but hopefully you will get a BFP this cycle and be able to make your own announcement soon enough.

Birdie - Glad that your AF is returning as normal (and you'll get another BFP soon too)

I guess I should be expecting AF at some point this week (CD25 for me today).. I have drank a LOT of wine this past number of weeks so I kind of hope AF does come so that I'll have next month to behave a little better :)


----------



## rosababy

Birdie Dorf said:


> I am sorry Rosa, that is incredibly difficult. I've cried many times over this same thing. So frustrating.
> 
> OH's sister asked when we were having kids and he told her about the mc. That shut her up and literally surprised her so much she was brought to tears. I think you just never know and you should not ask people. We know this, right?!
> 
> Well I do have good news however: My AF came exactly at 30 days past mc. I was so relieved. I mean, I would have rather had a BFP but at least I am not waiting any longer to begin trying. We have to cling to the good news we can, right?

Thanks, Birdie. I'm sorry AF came, but glad to hear that you can move on. I hope I never have to go through a mc. I can't even imagine how painful that is. :hugs:



SMFirst said:


> Rosa - those pregnancy announcements really suck, but hopefully you will get a BFP this cycle and be able to make your own announcement soon enough.
> 
> I guess I should be expecting AF at some point this week (CD25 for me today).. I have drank a LOT of wine this past number of weeks so I kind of hope AF does come so that I'll have next month to behave a little better :)

Thanks, Susan. They really do suck. I couldn't help the tears that were building up, and I felt like such an idiot. Luckily, no one noticed. I slipped out and composed myself...as for drinking wine...:blush: I rode rollercoasters, drank a ton, laid out in the sun, etc. I might as well had inhaled paint fumes! :haha: AF is due for me in a few days, too. My iPod says Wednesday, but I won't test until Friday.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I hope all you gals who celebrate Easter had a lovely one. I spent some time with the fam., which I always love to do since I don't get to see them very often (we live in different countries). I think I am either 10 or 11 dpo, so Rosa and Susan we are putting our uterus sticky-lining game-faces on this week! With a smile, of course! Let's hope that we all get fantastic news toward the end of the week! :flower:

Rosa, I've had tender bbs since about 3 dpo, VERY early for me, and I've had CM in my undies for the past four days, too - very unusual. I wondered, too, if it had anything to do with the clomid....

I told DH today that if I don't spot before AF this cycle (assuming she comes TH/FRI) then I am fairly convinced that my reproductive system may be the culprit in our TTC non-successes. He doesn't agree. But let's say I don't spot...what does clomid have that my body doesn't produce. Estrogen? Do I have poor corpus luteum? Maybe. Anyway! Enough over-thinking! I think that AF will be greeting me by the end of the week. Will I be upset. Yes, but I kinda figured it will come based on the O-day mix-up. We'll get the egg(s) next cycle!

:kiss: to my TTC buddies! and let's think like Birdie says, cling to good news!


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good easter. Isn't it a bummer that holidays fly by and yet the working week often drags?? :shrug:

AF arrived last week - two days earlier than expected and was a horror!! Oh well maybe that will have cleaned everything out and my body might actually work properly this month. 

FX'd crossed for you Rosa. Completely understand about getting upset about the preg announcements. We avoided a family do this weekend cause last year my SIL upset me by assuming that I don't want children cause we hadn't had any (she had just had a baby herself so we are now the only couple on DH's side without children despite having been together for 10 years) and I was feeling too fragile to deal with that again but I will have to see them all next weekend for another family do that we can't avoid. Thankfully it is another long weekend that weekend as well so I aim to pamper myself a bit next weekend and get my hair done. I think the saying is "a change is as good as a haircut". I know I always feel better to present a good front to the world if I think I am looking pretty good. :thumbup: Anyway enough rambling - back to work :comp:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> I hope all you gals who celebrate Easter had a lovely one. I spent some time with the fam., which I always love to do since I don't get to see them very often (we live in different countries). I think I am either 10 or 11 dpo, so Rosa and Susan we are putting our uterus sticky-lining game-faces on this week! With a smile, of course! Let's hope that we all get fantastic news toward the end of the week! :flower:
> 
> Rosa, I've had tender bbs since about 3 dpo, VERY early for me, and I've had CM in my undies for the past four days, too - very unusual. I wondered, too, if it had anything to do with the clomid....
> 
> 
> Thanks for having such a positive can-do attitude! It brightened my day. :flower: Here's my game face... :gun: We're GOING to get that egg and get knocked up! Although, most days it feels like this :hissy: I sure hope to have good news at the end of the week. My ipod period calendar says that af is due tomorrow. That would be a 32 day cycle. However, last clomid cycle was 34 days. So, if I don't get af or major af cramps on Friday (I usually am awaken by my bad cramps early in the morning of af), then I'll test Friday morning. I'm not feeling really positive about it though. I had a dream that I took a test in the doc's office. It was positive, but the nurse said my numbers were too low and it would probably end up being a mc. This was right before I woke up, so you can imagine how I felt. :sad2: But let's cling to that hope! As for the clomid and symptoms, I'm sure it messes us up so much that we have weird symptoms. Like the creamy cm in my undies...I'd like to think it's a preggo symptom, but probably just the clomid. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> MsJMouse said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good easter. Isn't it a bummer that holidays fly by and yet the working week often drags?? :shrug:
> 
> AF arrived last week - two days earlier than expected and was a horror!! Oh well maybe that will have cleaned everything out and my body might actually work properly this month.
> 
> FX'd crossed for you Rosa. Completely understand about getting upset about the preg announcements. We avoided a family do this weekend cause last year my SIL upset me by assuming that I don't want children cause we hadn't had any (she had just had a baby herself so we are now the only couple on DH's side without children despite having been together for 10 years) and I was feeling too fragile to deal with that again but I will have to see them all next weekend for another family do that we can't avoid. Thankfully it is another long weekend that weekend as well so I aim to pamper myself a bit next weekend and get my hair done. I think the saying is "a change is as good as a haircut". I know I always feel better to present a good front to the world if I think I am looking pretty good. :thumbup: Anyway enough rambling - back to work :comp:
> 
> The week after a holiday is always the worst! The only thing that cheers me is to plan another vacay for the very near future! I'm so sorry that af came early for you! :hugs: That really sucks. But hopefully everything is ready to go again, and you'll get lucky this cycle. Sometimes, I think that the stars truly have to allign for us to get pregnant! I wish I could have a convo with God and find out his reasonings for us not having a baby right away, and try to make him see my point of view! :rofl: Guess it doesn't work that way. I'm sorry about your sil. What a rude and insensitive thing to say. People should just keep their pie hole shut sometimes! :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - sorry about the bad dream.. keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I love the game face!

Soleil - best of luck to you too :)

MsJ - Sorry about AF, but it seems (weirdly) that a lot of us are close in cycle timing (have you ever heard that happens with women who live close together - something to do with hormones I guess - I know when I worked on a cruise ship it ended up that we all had matching cycles)

Anyway - also sorry you had to avoid your SIL. People don't think about what they say most of the time..

I got my haircut on the weekend - it was a last minute decision but a fairly big change in style.. I am happy with it :)

Next will be a color change I think... (Actually I was quite disgusted with my hair color when I saw the hair on the floor of the hairdressers - VERY ashy blonde, not a pretty golden blonde like I would like)


----------



## rosababy

Susan, you worked on a cruise ship?! Which one? We're thinking of taking a cruise this summer...depends on this cycle, actually. For financial reasons. We might go to Alaska, but are open to other places. Any suggestions on which companies or where to go?


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - I worked for Norwegian Cruise Lines. It's a bit hard to judge how a cruise is when you are working versus being a passenger, but I think NCL is pretty good, or Royal Caribbean.. I would love to cruise with Cunard but it's super $$..

Alaska would be great, but the weather is iffy - I've heard the best is to go August/ September..

I cruised in the Caribbean, the New England coast (stunning fall foliage in October - I'd highly recommend that cruise) and South America (that was cool too, but long cruises), oh and a repositioning cruise through the Panama Canal..

It was fun to work on the ships, but I was 20 and unattached.. ;)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck to all of you expecting AF this week. I hope no one gets any unwanted visitors! :dust:

MsJ- Sorry to hear AF came last week. And boo to your sil! Some people are so insensitive and just don't "get it". :nope: I have avoided family and friend functions from time to time as well and that makes me sad that it has come to that. Last Thanksgiving I made up a reason why I had to leave and just cried the whole way home. It was the worst holiday ever. 

Rosa- :hugs:

To those of you that chart- I'm just getting into it this month and still trying to learn. So this morning my temp was a lot high than I had anticipated it would be. Could me sleeping 11.5 hours last night have caused a higher temp? (I was sweepy)

Also I looked at some of your charts- On Ariane's I dont' understand why they picked cd14 (I think) as ovulation day. Why wouldn't it be the day before when she/you had a .2 increase and then stayed high for 3 consecutive days? Thanks! I'm learning here!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

I thought once your temp increased, the egg is already gone (or fertilized)? The temp should stay high until AF or throughout pregnancy. Sometimes you can tell it is dropping and AF is coming...

Sometimes there are just outlier temps- temp in the room, what you are wearing, if you got up to go to the bathroom a couple hours ago. Temping at the same time (w/o moving beforehand) is the key, don't know about being in bed longer...


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> Good luck to all of you expecting AF this week. I hope no one gets any unwanted visitors! :dust:
> 
> MsJ- Sorry to hear AF came last week. And boo to your sil! Some people are so insensitive and just don't "get it". :nope: I have avoided family and friend functions from time to time as well and that makes me sad that it has come to that. Last Thanksgiving I made up a reason why I had to leave and just cried the whole way home. It was the worst holiday ever.
> 
> Rosa- :hugs:
> 
> To those of you that chart- I'm just getting into it this month and still trying to learn. So this morning my temp was a lot high than I had anticipated it would be. Could me sleeping 11.5 hours last night have caused a higher temp? (I was sweepy)
> 
> Also I looked at some of your charts- On Ariane's I dont' understand why they picked cd14 (I think) as ovulation day. Why wouldn't it be the day before when she/you had a .2 increase and then stayed high for 3 consecutive days? Thanks! I'm learning here!

Thanks, hopeful. :hugs: I just started spotting and have cramps. :sad2: I just wish I knew IF we were ever going to get pregnant. If God would just sync His calendar with mine, that would be great. :rofl: Seriously, though. Every month it doesn't happen, I get more and more scared that it will never happen. Not just disappointed, but actually worried that we're infertile. 

As for charts, yes sleeping longer and/or later can definitely make it be higher. I didn't check out your ticker...could you have o'ed yesterday? Sometimes FF doesn't always get it right. And sometimes the o dates are not so obvious. Yes, it should be a 0.4 increase and stay high for 3 consecutive days...is the line a dotted line? Because that means FF is "not sure."


----------



## hopefulmama2b

rosababy said:


> hopefulmama2b said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you expecting AF this week. I hope no one gets any unwanted visitors! :dust:
> 
> MsJ- Sorry to hear AF came last week. And boo to your sil! Some people are so insensitive and just don't "get it". :nope: I have avoided family and friend functions from time to time as well and that makes me sad that it has come to that. Last Thanksgiving I made up a reason why I had to leave and just cried the whole way home. It was the worst holiday ever.
> 
> Rosa- :hugs:
> 
> To those of you that chart- I'm just getting into it this month and still trying to learn. So this morning my temp was a lot high than I had anticipated it would be. Could me sleeping 11.5 hours last night have caused a higher temp? (I was sweepy)
> 
> Also I looked at some of your charts- On Ariane's I dont' understand why they picked cd14 (I think) as ovulation day. Why wouldn't it be the day before when she/you had a .2 increase and then stayed high for 3 consecutive days? Thanks! I'm learning here!
> 
> Thanks, hopeful. :hugs: I just started spotting and have cramps. :sad2: I just wish I knew IF we were ever going to get pregnant. If God would just sync His calendar with mine, that would be great. :rofl: Seriously, though. Every month it doesn't happen, I get more and more scared that it will never happen. Not just disappointed, but actually worried that we're infertile.
> 
> As for charts, yes sleeping longer and/or later can definitely make it be higher. I didn't check out your ticker...could you have o'ed yesterday? Sometimes FF doesn't always get it right. And sometimes the o dates are not so obvious. Yes, it should be a 0.4 increase and stay high for 3 consecutive days...is the line a dotted line? Because that means FF is "not sure."Click to expand...

I'm with ya, Rosa. Although my husband and I know we CAN get pregnant, we don't know if we can STAY pregnant so the unknown is absolutely killer. I hope your time comes soon or that you get some answers into what you can do to make that happen. I don't think you should wait the 6 month? your doctor told you to wait to investigate further. That's too long. Fight for more testing! I was researching adoptions the other day. We will go that route if we have to, but I hope it doesn't get to that. I really want at least one biological and also it's so expensive to adopt! I was reading around $25k for domestic if you want a newborn. Eek!

No I couldn't have o'd I'm only on CD5. I think it was the sleeping for so long. Oh- .4? Maybe that's why they put Arianne's date at CD14 when I thought they should've marked CD13. Who knows. I'm sure I'll learn more...


----------



## rosababy

AF came this morning. I was spotting and had cramps last night, so it wasn't a surprise, but still very depressing. I had a meltdown last night...I just want to know IF we'll have a baby at this point. I'm feeling so down.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Shoot, Rosa; I'm soooo sorry. :serenade: I sing you a song of reassurance, okay? You WILL have that baby. We WILL all have the babies we want. The unknown is the worst part about it, especially when you are still under that year mark of TTC. Almost everyone gets pregnant within the year...I haven't, what's wrong with me?! But here's a story of hope. My husband has an uncle and an aunt who tried to get pregnant, but couldn't. Year after year, after year, etc. They went to get checked out and everything came back okay, so they got put into that "unexplained infertility" category (where me and my DH are). Year four of TTC they give up. They stay given up. Year six, they get pregnant. !! Two years later they are pregnant again! And all with no fertility/any other kind of help. 

Good Lord, I know that's a loooong time. But dang it, it happened and they got pregnant - TWICE - and have two great children now. I don't know why some of us have such trouble getting and staying pregnant. The universe has other plans for us during those times, and maybe we are too upset to see what other possibilities are being presented to us. I know it's frustrating - if AF comes I will be entering cycle 21 (or is it 22? - I've lost count...) - and I wish that some message/sign would appear that assures us that we WILL get pregnant. I don't know, maybe these messages exist, but we don't take the time to notice them? Think of DH's Uncle's 6-year TTC journey as that message for you today. 

Here's my game face: :bodyb:
I'm supposed to go in for the pregnancy blood test tomorrow. No spotting still.


Much love to you all.


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - Sorry AF came for you, but if it's any condolence, she arrived for me too this morning (in a hurry!) - I'm not too upset about it myself, actually - I look at it like, well I'd rather have a baby in Spring than in Winter anyway :)

So my cycle was 27 days.. If this new cycle is the same length, that means I will either get AF on my birthday or hopefully a really nice BFP Birthday present :) - I will mention this to my husband so that we really try harder this cycle :)

Some years ago, I told my husband that I didn't think I would have kids/ be pregnant before I was 30, so now the heat is on to see if that comes true or not...


Soleil - Actually my husbands friends have a very similar story - they tried and tried and were told they couldn't have kids, so they decided to build a beautiful house for just the two of them and enjoy their own lives.. Then suddenly they got pregnant, and then again.. So now they have two kids and a beautiful house! So miracles do happen!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm 31, so I'm looking forward to meeting others in their early 30's who are also TTC!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Hakuna (can we call you Simba for short hehe) - welcome :)

Lots of friendly ladies here :)

Best of luck to you!

Some of us are just starting yet another cycle, so hopefully May will bring a few BFPs to the room!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Just popping in to say that I'm not going in for the blood test this AM. I think I'm 14 dpo, so it AF doesn't arrive tomorrow, then I will definitely go in for it in the morning. I want another day of uncertainty, instead of a definite "no, you're not pregnant." :?

Welcome, hakunamatata! :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hi: Hakunamatata!! Welcome!

Soleil- You are one patient woman!! There's no way on earth I could wait another day! Good luck! :dust:

Sorry to hear of all of the unwanted visitors this week. :hug:


----------



## sarah10380

hakunamatata - Welcome! 

Soleil - fx'd for you!

Rosa and SMFirst - i'm sorry AF got you. :hugs:

I too had a meltdown yesterday:sad2:. My doctor called me with my blood test results that i took last week. He said my Prolactin levels are a little high (mine was 28, normal is 23) and so is something else (i can't remember the name of if it) that tests for PCOS...so it appears my levels are right on the border of having PCOS. I have to go back in 2 weeks for an ultra sound so he can really see whats going on with my ovaries. He also wants me to repeat my blood work just in case there was something going on with me last week that made my results spike a little bit. Since i have regular periods and get postive opk's, my dr. is almost positive that i'm ovulating regularly. He said if the ultra sound and additional blood test does show that i have PCOS that he would put me on Metformin and it should get me pregnant within a few months. My husband went yesterday for his SA...we should have the results back in a few days. This might be TMI, but my husband said he had some jelly like blobs in his semen...has anyone else seen this before? I googled it and everywhere I've read says it's normal, but I've just never seen this before and it concerned me. I guess we will find out when we get his results back.


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil - hope your waiting pays off!

Sarah - can't help with the sperm issue - could it maybe be due to hydration levels (I dunno!) - I'm sure it's nothing though.
Sounds like your values are terrible, but your doctor is on the ball and helpful which is nice!!


----------



## Crumbs

*Welcome hakunamatata!* :flower:

*Rosa *:hugs:

We went to our first fertility appointment today. Hubby will be giving a sample sometime next week and I have a blood test set for the 2nd week of May (at CD 21). After that I'm supposed to have another blood test at CD 3 for TSH and FSH. I was a little scared to go today, but I'm glad we did.

We'll see how it goes. I hope the babydust makes its way around soon! 
:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Soleil. I like stories like that...it makes me feel hopeful. I certainly hope we're not at this for that long, though! The unknown is definitely the worst. I understand about not wanting to get the test. That is precisely why I hate testing! I'd rather be hopeful then know for sure that I'm not pregnant, and just have to wait around for af to come. I really hope this is it for you!!!!

I'm not sure if I mentioned it, but I did make an appt for a fertility specialist. I got in for May 18! I thought for sure I'd have to wait until July or something. I'm pretty excited and nervous at the same time. Not sure what to expect, or how aggressive they will be. I'm pretty sure it will just be a consultation, and maybe they'll order some tests. :shrug: My dh is going with me, so I'm so thankful for that.

Susan, boo for our af coming! Spring babies are great. :thumbup: I hope we both have a spring baby. I'll be happy with a February baby too. :winkwink:

Welcome, Hakuna! I'm 32...how long have you been ttc? I'm almost to the year mark. Although, it's not much cause for an "anniversary" celebration, is it?! :haha:

Sarah, I'm sorry you had a meltdown too. I hope you don't have pcos, but I do know women who have conceived with it, so all is not lost.

Crumbs, yay for your appointment and things being done! My 1st appt is in a few weeks...did they mostly talk to you? I'm a little nervous about it too, but hopeful that things will get figured out.


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - that's great you got in to the FS so quickly.. Maybe just because you've the appt this will be the month you get pregnant :) That's great your DH is going with you.

Crumbs - good luck with your tests.


----------



## rosababy

So, af came yesterday and is basically gone now. What does that mean? Pre-clomid, it used to be about 3 days, and now it's 1.5 days, and mostly brown. What do you think this means??


----------



## sarah10380

Are you sure about your ovulation day? Could you have ovulated late? Did you take a hpt?


----------



## hemmysgirl

Hi all,

I'm sorry I haven't posted (I feel like I'm apologizing alot :) But I am sorry...I hope everyone is having a wonderful week and free of stress and worry!

I have discovered that I have polycystic ovaries and I'm getting a pelvic ultrasound on Monday to confirm. I've had several symptoms and I don't feel I can wait any longer to find out what's wrong. I stressed over it really bad and I'm choosing to walk away from TTC for awhile until I can get my body half-way back on track with medicine and diet/exercise. This site is soooo wonderful and so is this group...I will be back sometime, but taking a break is much needed right now.

GL to everyone and lots of baby dust!!

Talk to you later!!
Louisa


----------



## SMFirst

hemmysgirl - sorry about your diagnosis. I hope it all works out for you. Definitely taking a break from the stress is helpful! We'll be here when you get back!


Rosa - Have you taken a HPT? You never know... it could be implantation... I had that "here one day gone the next" type AF after my MC (it came back again after another day - figured it was hormone related...


----------



## Crumbs

*hemmysgirl*, so sorry to hear about that. But you're very brave for getting yourself checked-out. Rest and heal up and we will be here when you need us! :hugs:

*Rosa*, it was just talk. We filled-up a short questionnaire about our medical history, questions pertaining to fertility (ex: on DH sheet he was asked if he had a testicular operation and on mine it asked if I had any stomach operations, appendix taken out, etc.)

There is one thing that I'm a little worried about and it's endometriosis. From what I know, I don't have it but I have painful periods that run in my family and the nurse says my symptoms sound like it, but it's something the doctor would look into. 

Only after our tests will they suggest clomid, or other treatment, if need be.


----------



## rosababy

sarah10380 said:


> Are you sure about your ovulation day? Could you have ovulated late? Did you take a hpt?

I do not know when I o'ed, because I am not temping or using opks this cycle. I'm on clomid, so I assume I o'ed around cd14-17, since it usually makes you o 5-10 days after the last pill, but I'm not sure. I usually o on cd17. I have not taken an hpt, although I have thought of it. My first af day was pretty heavy, but not as heavy as usual. 



SMFirst said:


> Rosa - Have you taken a HPT? You never know... it could be implantation... I had that "here one day gone the next" type AF after my MC (it came back again after another day - figured it was hormone related...

If it IS implantation, then I definitely did not bd at the right time. I might stop to get a cheapo hpt on the way home, only because I'm supposed to start another round of clomid tonight, and it makes me a little nervous if there is ANY chance I might be pregnant. I honestly don't think I am, and this is just some kind of light period due to hormonal changes from clomid, but I just don't know!

Crumbs, thanks for the info. Did your dh go with you? What test will you have done first, and when? How will they check for endo? 

Hemmys, welcome back! I'm sorry to hear about your situation. We'll miss you if you take a break, but sometimes that's what the body needs. :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I will catch on the thread over the next day or so; just wanted to let you gals know I went in for the blood test about an hour ago. Temp is 98.6 (freaking sky-high for 15 dpo, no?). I am trying not to look into this; clomid can do a crazy or two on your cycle.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!

Lord, please let this be it!

I am going to be soooo devastated if it's not. 

xx


----------



## sarah10380

Thats exciting Soleil...when will you get the results?


----------



## rosababy

oooh, soleil, good luck! When will you get the results? can you just do a hpt too?

my sil (midwife) told me that 1.5 day of period is way too short, and that i should test. yikes! i'm so nervous! I'm supposed to start clomid today...and I've had wine and aleve in the last 2 days...i'm SURE it's nothing. But why the super short period?? i'm going crazy!


----------



## sarah10380

oh boy, such an exciting day on this thread! can't wait to hear both of your results. fx'd!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Fingers crossed for everyone!! I will be checking back in soon!!

:dust:

Hemmysgirl- so sorry to hear about the pcos. I hope that's not the case, but if it is have faith that you will still get your time! My friend has pcos and ,although not easy, has 2 kiddos!! Good luck to you.


----------



## rosababy

Okay, the nurse just called back and asked if I had taken a pregnancy test. She said to take one tonight, if it's negative, take the clomid and assume it's okay. I said is there a reason why it was so short if it was NOT a pregnancy thing, and she said she didn't know. Lots of help. I said what about a false negative...she said try to hold my urine as long as possible. Also, lots of help. Sooo...I guess I'll just take a test...it will probably be 16 or 17 dpo by this point, so hopefully it'll be more accurate, even though it's in the evening.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

As long as you hold your urine it should be accurate. The only reason they say first morning is because you haven't gone it 6-7 or more hours. Even if you give it a few hours I think you'll be good. I got a pos at 10 dpo with second or third urine and at 11 dpo my beta was only 24! If you take a FRER it should be accurate. Good luck! The only time that Ive had a 1.5 day period was following a mc so can't really help you as to the "why?". Good luck to you!!!!:dust:


----------



## SMFirst

FX'ed Rosa and Soleil!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!

SCREAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM WITH JOOOOOOOOYYY!!

I CANNOT BELIEVE IT! I AM IN DISBELIEF! I JUST WANT TO SING AND SHOUT; ROLL IN THE GRASS AND CRY.

OH, MY GOD.

I will give the details soon...

I just cannot believe this...It doesn't seem real.

SOLEIL IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have been waiting for this a loooooooonnnnnggg time!! You deserve it, sister!! And you thought all the timing was off. What wonderful news. Soak it all in and congrats to you and hubby both!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny::ninja:


----------



## SMFirst

:hugs: Soleil!!


----------



## rosababy

SOLEIL!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: 

OMG!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## sarah10380

yay soleil!!! i'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

xx

It still hasn't quite sunk in. The doc's office called me up a moment ago. My thyroid levels are elevated and they want to put me on synthroid. Apparently if you have hypothyroidism it's not good for the baby and you stand a higher risk of miscarriage.

Hell, no. I ain't waited this long to lose no baby to an underactive thyroid! So I'm going to pick up the med. manana. All else is great - progesterone, "pregnancy levels" (whatever that means!), etc. Back in for a blood test on Tues.

Rosa - I hope you get a gigantic BFP tonight, honey! :kiss:
Hemmysgirl - don't let the PCOS diagnosis get you down. The fertility doc. told me last year that I might have a *mild* case and see what a great combo clomid and IUI was for me! :flower:

I'm still in disbelief. :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Negative. Oh well. Round 3 of clomid starts tonight. I'm not really surprised, but there was a very small part of me that was like well maybe...


----------



## SMFirst

sorry Rosa :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hug: Rosa


----------



## sarah10380

:hugs: i'm sorry rosa!
it will happen for you!!!!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Congrats Soleil and sorry Rosa. We'll all get there eventually. Just takes too darn long. 
But we can relish in Soleil's good news, there's hope! Cheers to you and best of luck!


----------



## Crumbs

*Congratulations Soleil*!!!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months and a very smooth pregnancy! You're the first person to get a :bfp: in our little group since I joined ... you give me hope!

How long have you been TTC and is this your first IUI? How long were you on clomid for? I was a little wary about getting one even if the nurse I'd spoken to talked as if it's a normal progression, but if it's what needs to be done ...


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, I was just about to ask the same question that Crumbs asked. I had forgotten you did an IUI. First cycle on clomid, right? How many mg? What did the IUI feel like? What was the reason the doc said for the IUI...my doc has me trying 5 cycles of clomid and nothing else and to come back to him if it doesn't work in that time. Meanwhile, I made an appt for an RE on May 18. I'm 32, ttc for a year. I am NOT just going to sit around and wait. :hissy:


----------



## Crumbs

rosababy said:


> Crumbs, thanks for the info. Did your dh go with you? What test will you have done first, and when? How will they check for endo?

The first test is for DH's :spermy: sometime this week. Then when I'm CD21, I'm up for a blood test to check my progesterone on May 14th. Then whenever I'm at CD3 again, I have another test for TSH (thyroid test) and FSH (to test my ovarian reserves?). The nurse says she'll try to have us seen soon because everyone will be on summer vacation (the whole country practically shuts down during summer here) and it'll be hard to get anything done then ... so it's either before or after summer.

As for checking out if I have endo, I have no clue. But I guess that will come up depending on our results. We haven't met with a doctor yet, just an initial consultation with a nurse. She was really helpful and happy, she made it seem less scary.

How many cycles of clomid have you been on? Will you be up for an IUI soon as well? I know I said this already but I'm Fxing for you!


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs said:


> How many cycles of clomid have you been on? Will you be up for an IUI soon as well? I know I said this already but I'm Fxing for you!

Thanks for the info, Crumbs! I just started round 3 of clomid 100 mg last night. Sigh. I have no idea if I'll be up for an IUI anytime soon. I've officially been ttc a year, so I should hope so. Also, clomid has dried my cm, and my dh's sperm are not perfect, so I should think an IUI would be perfect for me. I'm seeing an RE on May 18, and I'll be sure to ask about this. I actually am kind of hoping to do an IUI soon, truth be told. I really hope that this RE does the whole work up on me. Scans to see follicles, uterine lining, blood tests, you name it. I'm DONE with the "let's wait and see" plan that everyone wants me to do. Enough!

Thanks for FX'ing for me. :haha: I'm FX'ing for you too! I can't believe everything shuts down for the summer over there! Do they all get summer breaks like teachers?! Nice! Sucks if you want to have something done though. I hope you get everything done before the summer vacays start. If not, plan a fab trip to somewhere tropical. :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

I'm trying to step back from everything at the mo and focus on other things, but I am checking in on you guys and....

CONGRATULATIONS SOLEIL!!!!!!! Yay, that givs us all hope. A very very huge sprinkle of sticky dust for you :happydance:

and Rosa - I had a good feeling for you this month when I logged on and saw lots of posts I knew someone had got a BFP - sorry it wasn't you too :hugs:

My AF due on Tuesday, but this is month 11 and I feel no hope whatsoever. 

Spent last weekend with 5 of my best friends and hubbies - one pregnant and others all have kids. It wads hard and every day I hear of someone else falling - when will it be us??

xx


----------



## finallyready

I still check into this thread to see if there is any 'news' and thrilled to hear about your success Soliel!!! :happydance: wishing you all the best! You deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa*, vacation is 5 weeks here and after a long winter everyone seems to want to take them during the summer. It's a little weird to see most places shut down. Even the large companies have a hard time since most of their employees are off. DH is one of the few that takes vacays in the winter.

I vowed to shorten our winters as much as we can so we plan on taking vacays when it's freezing and enjoy the wonderfully long days of summer. I figured after the terrible winter we just had, it's our obligation to be able to enjoy summer! But that means we're not going anywhere tropical until next winter :dohh:

Oh well, we're too busy gardening, painting, prepping for my Mom to visit anyway! ((And hopefully preggers, if I'm really, really lucky!!!)) 

Has :af: come full-blown yet? Fx! :dust:


----------



## MsJMouse

Congratulations Soliel. Awesome news!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: Rosa - sorry to hear about your BFN. FX'd it happens this month. Weird that you had such a short AF.


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> How many cycles of clomid have you been on? Will you be up for an IUI soon as well? I know I said this already but I'm Fxing for you!
> 
> Thanks for the info, Crumbs! I just started round 3 of clomid 100 mg last night. Sigh. I have no idea if I'll be up for an IUI anytime soon. I've officially been ttc a year, so I should hope so. Also, clomid has dried my cm, and my dh's sperm are not perfect, so I should think an IUI would be perfect for me. I'm seeing an RE on May 18, and I'll be sure to ask about this. I actually am kind of hoping to do an IUI soon, truth be told. I really hope that this RE does the whole work up on me. Scans to see follicles, uterine lining, blood tests, you name it. I'm DONE with the "let's wait and see" plan that everyone wants me to do. Enough!
> 
> Thanks for FX'ing for me. :haha: I'm FX'ing for you too! I can't believe everything shuts down for the summer over there! Do they all get summer breaks like teachers?! Nice! Sucks if you want to have something done though. I hope you get everything done before the summer vacays start. If not, plan a fab trip to somewhere tropical. :flower:Click to expand...

Rosa - good luck with the appointment on 18th. Do let us know what tests they do - you may recall I had a FA appointment and was told "not to panic" and to wait longer. Have been ttc same time as you - so annoying. I have to wait until end August for next appointment. I know exactly what you mean by being done. Enough is enough - right!!


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, no. AF never came full on. It's very strange. A girl on my clomid thread said she asked her doc about it thinning the lining and he said that it definitely can. I'm going to call my doctor today and ask what I can do about it.

mrsmax, i can't believe they turned you away and made you wait even longer! :hissy: How long had you been ttc at that point? How frustrating.


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> Crumbs, no. AF never came full on. It's very strange. A girl on my clomid thread said she asked her doc about it thinning the lining and he said that it definitely can. I'm going to call my doctor today and ask what I can do about it.
> 
> mrsmax, i can't believe they turned you away and made you wait even longer! :hissy: How long had you been ttc at that point? How frustrating.

Officially 12 months (but actually 10). They said that is not long. I am having a HSG in the next couple of months - but only as I begged them for it. Very frustrating :cry:

Weird no AF. Hope you find out what that is all about.


----------



## kcali

Hi Soliel - I check back now and then to see how you girls are doing! This is great news. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hi, girls. I guess I should be changing to another group, but I really don't want to [sigh]. I think I'm hesitating to make the "move" because it doesn't seem real. How do you go this long and pretty much decide it won't be happening and then, wha-boom, you're pregnant? It's so very, very odd. I keep feeling like AF is coming; literally (mild cramps on and off).

Anyway, to answer Rosa and Crumb's questions about clomid and IUI. Yes, this was my first cycle on 50 mg of clomid. I think I took it CDs 5-9. It produced a follicle on each ovary. This was also our first try at an IUI. Considering the doc. had told us it would increase our chances from 5% to 15/18% - I'd say DH and I sure were lucky! 

Rosa, you really need to be assertive. If you keep taking clomid, it could thin your lining. I don't understand why you were put on it for so many months without an IUI combo? You're hubby's SA was good, though, right? Maybe that's why they didn't suggest IUI. ?? On your May 18 appt., I would let the doc. know that you want that to be the next step (provided, of course, you don't get pregnant this cycle! It could happen!).

Been taking the synthroid meds. since Saturday. Hopefully the bloodwork tomorrow reveals that everything is A-ok. I am trying to be positive, but there's this gnawing thought at the back of my head that I shouldn't get too excited yet. :neutral: Not to be a downer.

Praying for baby blessings for everyone. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Rosa, you really need to be assertive. If you keep taking clomid, it could thin your lining. I don't understand why you were put on it for so many months without an IUI combo? You're hubby's SA was good, though, right? Maybe that's why they didn't suggest IUI. ?? On your May 18 appt., I would let the doc. know that you want that to be the next step (provided, of course, you don't get pregnant this cycle! It could happen!).

Soleil, please don't leave us! You can still be on this thread with us. We love you! :hugs: I know I need to be more assertive. At least I made an RE appt for this month. That makes me feel better. I won't know if I'm pregnant by then, I'll be right at the beginning of my LP. I will definitely suggest an IUI. My dh's sperm are NOT perfect. Big count, but low low morphology and not that great of motility either. I would think we'd be a good candidate for an IUI, actually. My doc called today and said it's only good to be on clomid for a few cycles, because it does thin out your lining. He said 2 more cycles and come back to him. I'm thinking why can't I just do an IUI now while I'm still ON the clomid?! I will definitely say it to the RE.

I'm so happy for you! :flower: I'm sure the bloods will be just perfect. Who knows...you might even have twins in there! :winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

OMG!!!! SOLEIL is PREGGERS!!!!?????


CONGRATS!!!!

I need to read back. I've been gone too long. This makes me very happy and very excited. 

:flower: happy and healthy all the way through. :)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hi: KCali! How have you been doing? Keep us updated!

Soleil- You definitely have to stick around. I don't like when people scatter after their :bfp:. Stay in touch, friend. :flower:

Piccolo? Arianne? How are you ladies?

MrsMax- sorry to hear you are so frustrated. I know we all go through periods of ups and downs. Glad to hear you stood firm and are at least getting the HSG. Good luck!

MsJ- How have you been? How's hubby's job?

AFM- we plan to give it a good go this month despite the fact that I still have a pos pregnancy test. I'm not sure I'll ovulate, but just in case we will try.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Hopeful - def give it a try. You never know, you could get lucky this month!!

And hi Kcali - we miss you. Hope pregancy is treating you well. Do keep dropping in to say hi :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So the nurse has me worried, and I'm not sure if I should be. She says that my hcg levels did not rise "as much as expected." The progesterone is fine (20). She says they like to see hcg increase by 65% between tests or, at the very least 50%. Now my levels didn't increase by 65%, but - because she freaked me out - I went online to all these hcg calculators and my levels are doubling every 2 days, which is perfectly normal. I may not be on the high or mid-range end of things, but I'm in the range! I was 36 on Friday and 103 ....oh, sh**. Excuse my language, I just realized that I miscalculated. I thought today was Monday (car got stolen last night, things have been crazy). Damn it. It's taken almost three days to double instead of 2. I have to go back in on Thursday for the next blood test, instead of waiting a week.

If I had a gnawing thought in the back of my head before, it is slowly becoming all-encompassing. Loooooooord. This is out of my hands. All I can do is pray that my "normal" is a low hcg and that everything will be okay. Dang it, man. ](*,)


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil - I hate that the nurses etc say stuff like that - everyone is different, and I think the fact that your levels are rising at all is a very good sign.. But just keep reminding youself that, as you say, it is out of your hands and stressing won't do any good anyway.

hopeful - best of luck trying.. I just looked back at two girls on here who had MC's around the same time as me, and they started really TTC again straight away and both are pregnant again.. (it made me feel a little sorry for myself seeing that but oh well)


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, try not to let her words bother you. Sometimes I just don't think medical professionals know how much their words worry us! I feel like it's so insensitive sometimes! Yes, it may not be a big deal to YOU, but it is to US!!! 
i'm SURE it'll be fine. 

Hopeful, definitely try! You never know!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel- Just wait to see what the next one says. Yes, it's true that as a general rule they should double every 48 hours, however, there are many instances where they don't quite hit that so don't be worried just yet. I hope Thursday brings you a good high number. A friend of mine had a mc so her next pg they tested betas and told her that her numbers aren't doubling so basically told her to wait for the mc to happen. Well, 9 months later she has a beautiful healthy boy to show for it! Sending lots of positive thought and sticky dust your way!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

SMFirst said:


> Soleil - I hate that the nurses etc say stuff like that - everyone is different, and I think the fact that your levels are rising at all is a very good sign.. But just keep reminding youself that, as you say, it is out of your hands and stressing won't do any good anyway.
> 
> hopeful - best of luck trying.. I just looked back at two girls on here who had MC's around the same time as me, and they started really TTC again straight away and both are pregnant again.. (it made me feel a little sorry for myself seeing that but oh well)

I know it is frustrating. My freaking mc was *FEBRUARY *19 and I still have a positive pregnancy test. :nope: It just irritates the hell out of me. It's *MAY*, my god. I'm hoping that I ovulate! Waiting on a positive opk now...


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Much love to you hopeful and Susan - and to the rest of you girls.

Thanks for the encouragement. I really need it.

:kiss:


----------



## MsJMouse

Soleil - as hopeful says wait to see what your next results say. Maybe you are a bit slower to start with and then boom all of a sudden they speed up. Everyone is different so what is normal for one is not for another. My friend has really high hcg and they thought that she was having twins but it just turns out that the high hcg is her normal and not cause of twins (she gets the crappiness of 9 months of morning sickness instead of two babies) and then other people have low hcg and end up with perfectly healthy babies. :hugs: Truely everyone's body works the same but slightly different. 

Hopeful: :hugs: that your levels are going down slowly. FX'd you ovulate this month. 

Things are pretty boring here for me. DH is loving his job and has already been told that he is doing the same workload as staff who have been there for years despite only being in his third week. Maybe they might decrease the length of his probation?? That would be nice.

Still haven't managed to get a new battery or a new thermometer so I can temp and just can't be bothered to OPK :dohh: so I am just guessing at when I am likely to ovulate this month. Things are really busy at work at the moment so I think we are more NTNP this month than really working at it. :haha: Though I am sure DH would be more than willing to "practice" some more. :dohh:


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil :hugs: As everyone has said, I'm sure it will be fine but huge hugs until then. 

MrsMouse - good attitude. NTNP and thinking about work - I wish I could be so positive. 

My AF arrived this am - not surprised as temp dropped yesterday. Going into my 12th Month ttc. GRRRRRRRR :cry: I feel like it will never ever happen - at least not naturally.


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax, :hugs: I'm so sorry af came. I'm also on my 12th month of ttc. It sucks.

Question: do you think it's better to :sex: everyday during the fertile period or every other day? Doc says every other day is fine, but I'm not sure.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Mrax- sorry to hear AF came. :hugs:

Rosa- the last time we got pregnant and this month we are trying the sperm meets egg plan- so every other day til pos opk then day of pos and next 2 days in a row. I think the general consensus is every other day is fine, but I like the smep.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, hopeful. We've tried that in the past, but it was pre-clomid. Maybe we'll try it again.


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - I really think you should only BD every other day, because if you are BD'ing every day starting before you ovulate, by the time the egg comes you DH won't have any sperm left!!

I hope that we'll be able to at least BD every other day - many days my DH is just too tired, or worse - gets distracted by the TV until it's too late to BD.. We've had a talk about this though...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa- I really like this thread because it shows you what has actually worked for people: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/437933-days-did-u-dtd-get-ur-bfp.html

Susan- we've had those discussions before as well. I'm hoping that's behind us now as I haven't been turned down yet...emphasis as "yet"


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - the fertility clinic said every other day from day 9 to day 19. We tried that last month, although missed the last one as I can't see the point bd'ing 3 days after I ovulate (DH hates it when I say stuff like that - like I can't be bothered to BD - but serioulsy a girl needs a rest right!!)

This month I will try bd every other day and then on day 15 and day 16 (as these are the days I always ovulate). 

Feeling very bluuuuurrrrr right now. Heard another friend who got pregnant the first month!! Damn them


----------



## Soleil Breeze

and it's so hard. Had the blood drawn again today. I spoke with the nurse in charge of my account. I asked her why it mattered if my hcg was low if it doubled within the 2-3 day timeframe. She says we shouldn't be looking at stuff on the internet regarding timeframes; that it is supposed to double every 48 hours and that today is my day of "reckoning" in terms of them knowing whether or not this is going to be a viable pregnancy. She said my hcg numbers were low.

I am trying to stay positive. My breasts don't hurt as much today and I feel like I'm getting my period again. Lord knows, I hope I am just reading too much into this. If I lose this baby, I' know I'll go over the edge for a while. :cry:

I wrote "yes" and "no" on a piece of paper, ripped it in half, crumpled the two halves up and then mixed them up in my hands. I asked God whether this baby was going to end up being a healthy baby and the answer was "yes." These are going to be a terribly long 4-5 hours. I just pray that the numbers are good and that the "paper answer" was right.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel- I am so sorry to hear of the stress that you are going through right now. I know how stressful the anticipation can be. I really hope you get good results today and will be thinking of you. We are here for you no matter what :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - the fertility clinic said every other day from day 9 to day 19. We tried that last month, although missed the last one as I can't see the point bd'ing 3 days after I ovulate (DH hates it when I say stuff like that - like I can't be bothered to BD - but serioulsy a girl needs a rest right!!)
> 
> This month I will try bd every other day and then on day 15 and day 16 (as these are the days I always ovulate).
> 
> Feeling very bluuuuurrrrr right now. Heard another friend who got pregnant the first month!! Damn them

Thanks, mrsmax. Every other day is what my doc said too, so I guess we'll stick with that. It doesn't hurt to dtd one more day in there, especially if you know when you o. I might do that too...can't decide if I want to go out and get some opks or not. Sorry about your friend who got lucky the first round. :hugs: That's hard to hear.



Soleil Breeze said:


> and it's so hard. Had the blood drawn again today. I spoke with the nurse in charge of my account. I asked her why it mattered if my hcg was low if it doubled within the 2-3 day timeframe. She says we shouldn't be looking at stuff on the internet regarding timeframes; that it is supposed to double every 48 hours and that today is my day of "reckoning" in terms of them knowing whether or not this is going to be a viable pregnancy. She said my hcg numbers were low.
> 
> I am trying to stay positive. My breasts don't hurt as much today and I feel like I'm getting my period again. Lord knows, I hope I am just reading too much into this. If I lose this baby, I' know I'll go over the edge for a while. :cry:
> 
> I wrote "yes" and "no" on a piece of paper, ripped it in half, crumpled the two halves up and then mixed them up in my hands. I asked God whether this baby was going to end up being a healthy baby and the answer was "yes." These are going to be a terribly long 4-5 hours. I just pray that the numbers are good and that the "paper answer" was right.

Oh Soleil. i'm so sorry this is happening. Stop reading things on the internet! It will only make you worry more. Just keep praying. IF it doesn't stick, it only means He has even better plans for you. :hugs: I'll pray for you too.


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - reading you post made me want to cry because you sound so so worried. I pray that everything is fine - I agree that reading stuff on the internet is a double edged sward. You can find anything to support what you fear/hope is happening. 

We are all thinking of you. Do you have some one in the "real world" who you can talk to about your worries? I suspect that you are 10X more concerned because it has taken so long to conceive - I am sure we will all be the same.

Huge hugs


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - about my friend who got lucky the first time - the only way I console myself is that I just know that we will all appreciate the gift we have been given that tiny bit more. I for one will know that my baby (and yes I will have one!!) is a miracle.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - about my friend who got lucky the first time - the only way I console myself is that I just know that we will all appreciate the gift we have been given that tiny bit more. I for one will know that my baby (and yes I will have one!!) is a miracle.

I think the same thing. I hate to say it, but I feel like we'll appreciate the baby so much more because of all the hard work and heartache that we are going through. It's hard to remember that we WILL someday have a baby...some days feel so hopeless. It will be a wonderful day! :baby:


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil - I hope you get good news, we are all praying for you!

mrsmax - you are absolutely right, we will all appreciate our miracles so much more when they come...

Rosa - good luck with the BDing this cycle..

AFM- I have a terrible ear infection right now (no idea how I got it) so with taking all the antibiotics and painkillers, the very last thing I want to do is BD.. Which sucks because I was really hoping to try hard this month.. Well it is CD9 for me today so I guess we have a few days yet...

Also - my sister had a baby girl last night :) she was due May 7 so a few days early. Luckily I had taken lots of advil so I was not distracted from the excitement and joy by my stupid ear.. The baby is very cute, and I was relieved that I only felt happiness for my sister (and her husband), and no self pity or anything. I am looking forward to meeting the little one better when they come home :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Trying not to cry, but this doesn't look good at all. It's taking 10 hours longer for my hcg levels to double now and my progesterone is dropping. I went from 103 to 162 in hcg, but my progesterone went from 20.9 to 17.8 (from an initial high of 24.7 Friday of last week). I asked the nurse directly if I should prepare myself to miscarry. She said that it's "really hard to say." :cry:

They want me to come back in for bloodwork on Saturday, but I told her that I can't. [Ok, now I'm crying...] We have to be out-of-town on the weekend. And what does it matter anyway? They're just going to keep travelling down. My breasts don't hurt as much anymore. It's on the way out. I know it.

This is just truly rounding out to be a perfect week. Car stolen; impending miscarriage. I'm just riding this wave of joy.

So anyway, I'll be back in for bloodwork on Monday, if AF doesn't arrive first.


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: Oh Soleil your post is making me cry. FX'd that everything works out. Definitely thinking of you.


----------



## SMFirst

sorry for all the troubles Soleil, but hopefully things will turn around.. I hope you can have an ok weekend...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel, I hope that things do get better. I know you are probably very scared, but hang in there and I hope you get good news Monday. :hug:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, you're making me cry, too. :sad2: I wish I knew what to say to you. :hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Crumbs

Soleil, aww sweetie :hugs: I'm really hoping that this weekend gives you the turn-around you need! Pulling for your little bean to hang on tight :dust:


----------



## arianne

Soleil, just to let you know that I am thinking of you... sending you all the best luck and powerful good vibes... you are in my prayers friend... I hope you have a better day tomorrow... just take one day at a time and try to stay positive as you always have been...

xoxo


----------



## mrsmax

Soliel :hugs:


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Soliel: Sorry you are going through this. I imagine the weekend off from the hospital and testing will in the end be therapeutic. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil? How are you?


----------



## mrsmax

soliel - you ok hon?


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, thinking of you. Please log in and let us know how you are doing.

Afm, I have had 2 days of ewcm! This is the first time I've had it since clomid. Before clomid, I had 2 days maybe, but some cycles more, and quite a lot of it. NONE since I started clomid, and I had some! :happydance: I had noticeable o pains on cd 11 and 12...although that's kind of early. Clomid is supposed to make you o 5-10 days after the last pill, which would be cd 12 - 17. I usually o on 16 or 17. We bd'ed on cd 10 and 12, and it was pretty fun both times. :blush: Hopefully this is my body FINALLY doing it's thang.

How is everyone else doing? Pretty quiet around here lately. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

That's good you've been enjoying the BD'ing Rosa..

I am in the "fertile period" right now too so I've been sure to get my DH to turn the TV off early so there's no missing important days. (we are BD'ing every other day, though I may try to make it every day for the next three days..)

My Dad (who knows a lot about birds) was over yesterday and spotted a wild Dove in our back yard - they apparently are found in our specific area) - so my DH thought that was a good omen :)


good luck to us both!!


----------



## mrsmax

Hello everyone

Rosa - good news on the ECWM. dont often have great fluids, but am trying to track mine this cycle - problem is since using preseed I can't always tell the difference. :blush:

As this is my 12 month (yours too right Rosa) I am trying to have lots of positive vibes as I really want to get pregnant inside of a year!!!

I have an acupncture appointmemt tomorrow - ,y second one, but the first one was consultantuon only. Am going to try it for a couple of months and see.

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa*, yay about the ewcm! It's nice to hear you're enjoying TTC. DH and I have been enjoying ourselves recently as well, which is amazing since our fertility tests are coming up soon and we should more stressed than usual. Maybe it's all the gardening?! :flower:

My CD 21 blood tests will be this Saturday - I'm excited! DH postponed his semen analysis for Monday when we realized that this week is our "special week" :haha:

Can we just be pregnant already ... seriously, all of us ... pregnant ... now! That would be *great*! :blue::pink::yellow:

:crib:


----------



## Crumbs

*SMFirst*, what CD/DPO are you? I'm Fxing that the doves are a lucky omen!

*mrsmax*, good luck on your acupuncture appoint! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - the gardening comment made me laugh. I never really thought of gardening as sexy :)


----------



## SMFirst

Today is CD14 for me (so maybe DPO1?). I had three full days of gardening and I agree it's a great stress reliever (especially when you are digging up ugly plants and planting nice ones like lilacs!!)

For myself, I noticed a little more EWCM than usual so I hope that's a good sign. We also used preseed as I would really like to make it work this month.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, we use preseed too, so sometimes it IS hard to tell the difference. There was no mistaking this, though! :happydance: It's slowed down, so I wonder if I already o'ed? It's only cd14. We bd'ed on 10 and 12, so hopefully that's enough. We'll bd again tonight, tomorrow, Friday and next Sunday just in case. Cover our bases. 

Last night, I finally decided to move to a different school. So, I'm busy getting my resume ready, and finding vacancies. I work in a fairly large district, so it should just be a matter of transferring...just finding the vacancies at this point. It's pretty frustrating, but exciting at the same time!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Confused about preseed: does it help with carrying the guys along, I thought it was a sperm friendly lub?

My temp keeps going up! I'll take that as a good sign in the 2ww.

Peace and love to all!


----------



## SMFirst

Birdie - I figure that using the preseed helps carry the sperm along and also gives a good environment when they are in there.. Because even if you have EWCM it might not be the best pH or whatever for the sperm (termed hostile CM).. It worked for us last time, sort-of...


----------



## rosababy

Birdie Dorf said:


> Confused about preseed: does it help with carrying the guys along, I thought it was a sperm friendly lub?
> 
> My temp keeps going up! I'll take that as a good sign in the 2ww.
> 
> Peace and love to all!

I've heard it carries them along, but I'm not convinced. I thought it was just a sperm friendly lube as well. :shrug:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Thanks for the encouragement, my friends. You have no idea how much it is appreciated. Rosa and SMFirst - I really hope that this week ends up being the week where tadpole meets egg! (Sticks! and grows healthily!).

Nothing good to report on my end. HCG levels have only risen to 477; progesterone is holding steady. Doctor has me in for an ultrasound on Monday. They are "concerned" that the baby has implanted somewhere other than my uterus. Yeah! That would be great.

Anyway, as you can see, I am still in a fairly bad funk and will probably be in a worse one after the ultrasound (and more bloodwork) on Monday. So I may not be in immediately because I do not want my bad vibes funking up this thread!
:dohh:

I really wonder what I did in a past life...
Good news: my car was found. :)

Much love to all!


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - I have everything crossed for you on Monday. I'm sure everyone does too. Life can be so cruel and unfaor sometimes - I really hope that the ultrasound shows only good things xxx

Rosa - good luck with the transfer. It is nice to get something moving - even if it isn't the baby plan. I have decided to stick with my current job for now, but have applied to do some freelannce weekend lecturing so I could end up with the best of both worlds. 

Saw accupunturist today - was really interesting and I could definitely "feel" something happening! He poured over my charts and noticed I have a high blip half way though period and towards end of cycle - apparently this could be messing up my follicle production. Who knows but I'll go with it for a while and see if anything changes! First time anyone has identified anything "wrong" so kinda felt positive. 

Feeling good this cycle and have quite a positive vibe (even though not started fertile window yet!!)

Sorry for long post - off to eat my tea now.


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil - I hope you get answers.. I really hope the egg has not implanted somewhere that may cause an issue. Hoping for you but if it is bad news, please lean on us for support!!

Rosa - good luck with the school change..

mrsmax- that's great news about the acupuncturist.. I've heard a few stories about them working miracles for conceiving...

Well for the past week and then some I have been suffering from an ear infection. Today is the first day that I can hear normally again so I am happy today :)


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: Soleil. Good luck this week. Hopefully it is good news. Take care.

Rosa - good luck with changing jobs. Sometimes it is hard to take that first step to make change. :thumbup:

MrsMax - keep us updated on the accupuncturist. I have never been to one and would be interested in how things go. 

SMFirst - glad to hear you are feeling better. Ear infections are horrible. 

Well I am in the TWW at the moment. Not really feeling bothered either way at the moment but then I have my little sister staying for a month at the moment. She has only been here since Saturday and already is causing dramas. My head is killing as I didn't sleep well last night stressing about her. :dohh:


----------



## SMFirst

MsJMouse said:


> Well I am in the TWW at the moment. Not really feeling bothered either way at the moment but then I have my little sister staying for a month at the moment. She has only been here since Saturday and already is causing dramas. My head is killing as I didn't sleep well last night stressing about her. :dohh:

sounds like a handful ;)


----------



## MsJMouse

She is two months shy of 18 so definitely a bit of a handful at the moment. 

Anyway must get ready for work - have a good day (night for those of you on the other side of the world!!). :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Wow MsJMouse - that should take your mind off ttc for a while!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Hopefully it will but this morning - no it is not. Though she stayed the night with my other sister last night so I don't have to worry about her and getting her to college or her job until tomorrow as she isn't back here till late tonight.

Even though I think I am out (bd wrong dates) I am still symptom spotting. :shrug: I swear this TTC stuff just constantly lurks at the back of your mind even when you are busy, just waiting for a moment to pop back up again. 

How is everyone doing this lovely weekend?? It is getting quite cool here (down to around 3 degrees at night - no idea what that is in farenheit - but 0 is the temp where water freezes) but today is a beautiful Autumn (Fall) day. Time to get out and do something fun. Might go for a walk if I can drag DH out. :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Sympton swapping is the worse isn't it. I tried to give up after I convinced myself I was pregnant in December afterhaving all the symptons - nausea back ache etc!! I think the only time I would begin to believe it now is if I got the implant spotting - now then I would be excited.

I remember though when Kcali conceived - she said she felt pregnant and it turned out she was...so who knows!

It is spring here in the UK so warmish. Chillin today and then down the pub for dinner with friends tonight. Long walk and picnic on the bach planned with DH tomorrow :)

MsJMouse = I can't imagine it getting cold in Queensland. We were there last spring and it was gorgeous!!


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsMax - it depends on which part of QLD you are in and whether a westerly wind is blowing. Some areas have been known to get snow (rarely but it cna still occur).

Managed to drag to DH to the shops. So at least we got out of the house which was nice. Haven't been window shopping in ages.

Off to Zumba at 9am tomorrow morning. Hopefully no westerly winds are blowing otherwise I might freeze some parts off. :haha:

Only a few more days of symptom spotting as AF is due on Thursday assuming my cycle is the same as last month. I am hoping that if AF doesn't show her face I can hold out to the weekend to test as my cycle is normally a bit longer. 

Have a great evening - off to bed if I am going to drag myself out of the house before 9am tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## SMFirst

Well we are having a very slow start to spring - it's only 14C here, and raining, as usual.. Oh well..

I don't bother to symptom spot as the few times I thought I had unique symptoms I still got AF, so now I just wait... I feel we made a good effort on BD'ing, so now it's just up to statistics to see if it workd :)


----------



## Crumbs

It was a lovely day in Sweden but a little chilly today, we're expecting some rain sometime tomorrow and I'm hoping the warm weather returns soon after. I got my CD21 bloodtests today. I'm not so sure how accurate it will be since I read that it's best taken at 7DPO and not CD21. I stopped charting this month, but I'm pretty certain I'm not 7DPO. I guess I just have to see. 

DH's sperm analysis is coming up this Monday and I can't help but tease him! They're not offering a room and gave him an exact time -- 10:30. He also has to submit it within the hour and since it's Monday, he'll leave from work. I'm offering him my Hello Kitty blanket that I keep in the car. Hehe!

As for symptom spotting, I've given up on it completely. In December not only did I have (what looked like) implantation spotting, but nausea and lower back pain and everything else. By next week, I'm sure I'll be hoping, once again. 

Maybe it'll be a lucky month for us all! :flower:


----------



## SMFirst

That would really be great if a few of us got BFPs together..

So Crumbs, your DH doesn't have a private space to "get" the sperm? Awkward.. Hope it goes well! And hope your bloodwork is good too.


----------



## Crumbs

SMFirst, he's gonna have to use the private bathroom at work - it's downright disturbing! I've been teasing him and I know I shouldn't be since it's the only way. The hospital is close to his work but our house is half an hour away so coming home would be out of the question. He's swamped at work so he can't come late. Poor guy!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! Miss you guys! Just trying to pop in and out as much as I can.

Soleil I am praying super duper hard for you. I am so glad you found your car. I am praying you and baby will be healthy! I believe in miracles!!! You never know. Stay as positive as you can. :hugs:


I need to catch up and stay up with everyone. It seems things are steady with you all. Some progress made. We're all still trying and hoping and waiting and winning!!! Not in a charlie sheen way though. lol 

:dust: to all of us.

Afm, I;ve been having stabbing pains in my groin area for the last few days off and on Went to PCP nothing abnormal came from that visit. Today is CD 28. Going to see gyn next week. Requesting a SA for dh hoping and pray. Just focusing on staying healthy getting into shape, losing weight and achieving other goals. I have vowed not to let TTC take over my life. It won't.

:flower: for you all. Stop by my journal if you'd like. The link is in my siggy. :)


----------



## Crumbs

CD 23 today, no idea what DPO. My husband came home early and I mentioned how I was having some cramps, but a week early. He says, "Maybe you're pregnant!" ... sigh ... if only I could be so lucky!

Aside from the cramping, I'm not symptom spotting and trying to live life normally. How are you ladies doing? Fx'd! :yellow: 

Sending happy thoughts to you Soleil :flower:


----------



## SMFirst

Crumbs - hope your DHs SA went well! Here's hoping this is your month and maybe the cramps were meaningful!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

What a day...
So with such terribly low hcg levels, I was expecting either a) an ectopic or b) an empty sac (if they could even find it - your hcg supposedly needs to be over a 1000 for the u/s to pick up anything). Well, I opened my legs, looked up to the ceiling and prayed that the baby wasn't stuck in my tube. It isn't! There was a sac! AND A HEARTBEAT! Me and hubby watched it flicker, flicker, flicker on the monitor! I am trying to keep myself restrained with happiness. I know this doesn't mean that everything is okay. It isn't. The doctor was still clear that the hcg levels pointed to an impending miscarriage, but he also said (after I asked him) that it is possible to carry a baby - a healthy one - to term with abnormally low levels. He said that it is rare, but that he knows of a few cases. Loooooooooooooord, let me, DH and baby fall into that *rare* category, please! [-o&lt;

They didn't call back with the bloodwork (I'm disappointed about that), but they've scheduled me for another ultrasound a week from today. The doctor said that the baby is a week behind in fetal development. It looks like it's five and a half weeks instead of six and a half. I remember that my temperature didn't rise for days after my IUI. I told him that maybe I ovulated a few days later than we think? Even so, it would still put me at the beginning of the sixth week and the hcg levels are still incredibly low.

But I am so shocked that baby had a heartbeat even though he's tiny and not growing like he should. And he's in my uterus! Girls you have no idea how frightened I was that this was going to be an ectopic! Relief...

Prayers, good thoughts, whatever you call it, please keep sharing and sending them to baby! I am going to try and be positive over the next week. Baby is going to make it. Baby is going to make it. And yes, "realistically" I know that we're going to miscarry, but I've got to let my "paper answer" take its course. I've got to put some faith in the answer, even though it doesn't seem possible.

This is long. Sorry. 

MsJMouse - I think hanging out with your sister is preparation for the daughter(s) you will one day have. :kiss:
Rosa - I hope that you find the job that makes you happy. That happiness will produce further (baby) happiness. :flower:
mrsmax - I hope that acupuncture works out well for you. It cleared up my acne (I did it for about 11 months) and always relaxed me. I've been thinking about going back and pray that it works some magic for you. :)
Crumbs - DH will have stellar results! But I am praying that the results will be a non-issue because your cramping is due to implantation! :p

To all you gals - here's to believing that "anything is possible!" :hugs2:


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil - I'm happy for you! That's really great the baby is in the right place and has a heartbeat! And doctors are wrong all the time so I am really hoping hard that it all works out for you!!

Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil- This is great news!! It's a major milestone to see a heartbeat- MAJOR!! I've never seen one of my little bean's heartbeats. I know you're not out of the woods, but statistically I have heard once you see a heart beat your chance of miscarriage significantly drops. I hope that the good news continues. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

AFM- I'm 10 dpo and of course hoping for good news. We are taking a trip to the beach next weekend so if this isn't our month I will enjoy some beverages in the sun with my hubby. If not this month, I really, really, really want next month. I won't take a BFN so easily then. This is my first month charting so it's been exciting to see my first chart develop!


----------



## piccolo

I know I've been MIA for a while but I finally just couldn't stay away. Soleil I am so happy that you finally got some good news today. I will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Piccolo! How have you been??


----------



## hakunamatata

hopefulmama2b said:


> AFM- I'm 10 dpo and of course hoping for good news. We are taking a trip to the beach next weekend so if this isn't our month I will enjoy some beverages in the sun with my hubby. If not this month, I really, really, really want next month. I won't take a BFN so easily then. This is my first month charting so it's been exciting to see my first chart develop!

Have a fun trip!


----------



## piccolo

As for me, my period should be arriving any minute now, though no signs yet. I am feeling strangely positive this month but trying not to get my hopes up. My husband is away until Wednesday so I am waiting to test till then, if my period doesn't show up in the meantime.


----------



## hakunamatata

Soleil Breeze said:


> What a day...
> So with such terribly low hcg levels, I was expecting either a) an ectopic or b) an empty sac (if they could even find it - your hcg supposedly needs to be over a 1000 for the u/s to pick up anything). Well, I opened my legs, looked up to the ceiling and prayed that the baby wasn't stuck in my tube. It isn't! There was a sac! AND A HEARTBEAT! Me and hubby watched it flicker, flicker, flicker on the monitor! I am trying to keep myself restrained with happiness. I know this doesn't mean that everything is okay. It isn't. The doctor was still clear that the hcg levels pointed to an impending miscarriage, but he also said (after I asked him) that it is possible to carry a baby - a healthy one - to term with abnormally low levels. He said that it is rare, but that he knows of a few cases. Loooooooooooooord, let me, DH and baby fall into that *rare* category, please! [-o&lt;
> 
> They didn't call back with the bloodwork (I'm disappointed about that), but they've scheduled me for another ultrasound a week from today. The doctor said that the baby is a week behind in fetal development. It looks like it's five and a half weeks instead of six and a half. I remember that my temperature didn't rise for days after my IUI. I told him that maybe I ovulated a few days later than we think? Even so, it would still put me at the beginning of the sixth week and the hcg levels are still incredibly low.
> 
> But I am so shocked that baby had a heartbeat even though he's tiny and not growing like he should. And he's in my uterus! Girls you have no idea how frightened I was that this was going to be an ectopic! Relief...
> 
> Prayers, good thoughts, whatever you call it, please keep sharing and sending them to baby! I am going to try and be positive over the next week. Baby is going to make it. Baby is going to make it. And yes, "realistically" I know that we're going to miscarry, but I've got to let my "paper answer" take its course. I've got to put some faith in the answer, even though it doesn't seem possible.
> 
> This is long. Sorry.
> 
> MsJMouse - I think hanging out with your sister is preparation for the daughter(s) you will one day have. :kiss:
> Rosa - I hope that you find the job that makes you happy. That happiness will produce further (baby) happiness. :flower:
> mrsmax - I hope that acupuncture works out well for you. It cleared up my acne (I did it for about 11 months) and always relaxed me. I've been thinking about going back and pray that it works some magic for you. :)
> Crumbs - DH will have stellar results! But I am praying that the results will be a non-issue because your cramping is due to implantation! :p
> 
> To all you gals - here's to believing that "anything is possible!" :hugs2:

I'm SO glad that there is a heartbeat and SO glad the baby is in the uterus! Sending you lots of good thoughts and vibes! Praying for ya!


----------



## hakunamatata

piccolo said:


> As for me, my period should be arriving any minute now, though no signs yet. I am feeling strangely positive this month but trying not to get my hopes up. My husband is away until Wednesday so I am waiting to test till then, if my period doesn't show up in the meantime.

Good luck!!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Piccolo- we can be test buddies. If my temps don't drop I'm testing Wednesday as well. FXXXXXXX


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Soleil:
My friend just did IUI and her HCG was low for awhile too and growth was a week behind. She's at about 13 weeks now, if that helps. Growth seems to be steady now from week to week, but still 'behind.' I think the HCG is a helpful indicator, but the range for what is normal is SO HUGE. Dont put too much stock in it! Think positive thoughts, girl! We'll do the same!


----------



## sillysilly7

Soleil Breeze said:


> What a day...
> So with such terribly low hcg levels, I was expecting either a) an ectopic or b) an empty sac (if they could even find it - your hcg supposedly needs to be over a 1000 for the u/s to pick up anything). Well, I opened my legs, looked up to the ceiling and prayed that the baby wasn't stuck in my tube. It isn't! There was a sac! AND A HEARTBEAT! Me and hubby watched it flicker, flicker, flicker on the monitor! I am trying to keep myself restrained with happiness. I know this doesn't mean that everything is okay. It isn't. The doctor was still clear that the hcg levels pointed to an impending miscarriage, but he also said (after I asked him) that it is possible to carry a baby - a healthy one - to term with abnormally low levels. He said that it is rare, but that he knows of a few cases. Loooooooooooooord, let me, DH and baby fall into that *rare* category, please! [-o&lt;
> 
> They didn't call back with the bloodwork (I'm disappointed about that), but they've scheduled me for another ultrasound a week from today. The doctor said that the baby is a week behind in fetal development. It looks like it's five and a half weeks instead of six and a half. I remember that my temperature didn't rise for days after my IUI. I told him that maybe I ovulated a few days later than we think? Even so, it would still put me at the beginning of the sixth week and the hcg levels are still incredibly low.
> 
> But I am so shocked that baby had a heartbeat even though he's tiny and not growing like he should. And he's in my uterus! Girls you have no idea how frightened I was that this was going to be an ectopic! Relief...
> 
> Prayers, good thoughts, whatever you call it, please keep sharing and sending them to baby! I am going to try and be positive over the next week. Baby is going to make it. Baby is going to make it. And yes, "realistically" I know that we're going to miscarry, but I've got to let my "paper answer" take its course. I've got to put some faith in the answer, even though it doesn't seem possible.
> 
> This is long. Sorry.
> 
> MsJMouse - I think hanging out with your sister is preparation for the daughter(s) you will one day have. :kiss:
> Rosa - I hope that you find the job that makes you happy. That happiness will produce further (baby) happiness. :flower:
> mrsmax - I hope that acupuncture works out well for you. It cleared up my acne (I did it for about 11 months) and always relaxed me. I've been thinking about going back and pray that it works some magic for you. :)
> Crumbs - DH will have stellar results! But I am praying that the results will be a non-issue because your cramping is due to implantation! :p
> 
> To all you gals - here's to believing that "anything is possible!" :hugs2:

Despite somewhat moving out of this forum in January when I got pregnant, I still like to follow everyone and hope you all get your sweet little ones soon!

Soleil - I know you have to prepare yourself for the worst, but I remember when I was in the 1st trimester forum everyone was obsessing over low (or high) hcg's. For some people, low rising is their normal. Even though it doesn't make you feel better, worrying does no good. Keep with only the positive thoughts you have right now! 5 weeks is the absolute earliest to see a heartbeat, so even if you're somehow a week behind, that is still a huge milestone. I know with my first u/s at 7 weeks, they said the error on timing was +/- 3 days, so your little one could be only a few days behind. 

For me, the worry was with me throughout the entire 1st trimester and even beyond. Even though I'm pretty much done with the excessive worry as I now feel my little boy moving around daily, sometimes all day long, I still have freak out moments if he's having a particularly lazy day. It's all part of being a mom I suppose.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## finallyready

Soliel I am praying for you and your little bean!!!! Please keep thinking positive thoughts! And one day at a time! :hugs:


----------



## Aisak

Oh Soleil i truly hope that this is your sticky bean. You're in my thoughts. xo.


----------



## Aisak

Congrats Birdie!


----------



## MsJMouse

:happydance: Yah good news Soleil. Amazing that you got to see a heartbeat. Fx'd that things just keep looking up. :happydance:

Congrats Birdie.

Well AF is probably due on Thursday (assuming same length cycle as last month which was 2 days short). Thought I felt a bit crampy at Zumba tongiht but who knows - could have just been the way I was moving. Aim to test on the weekend if AF never arrives. 

Good luck hopeful and piccolo with testing tomorrow.


----------



## Crumbs

My goodness, *Soleil*! I'm so happy for you! Hearing the heartbeat is a huge milestone. I'm keeping you and your little one in my thoughts and prayers! Enjoy your pregnancy and celebrate, regardless of the caution the doctors advise! You're pregnant and baby is where s/he should be! :happydance:

*Birdie*!!! Congratulations!!! I hope you have a smooth pregnancy and a beautiful and healthy little one! I'm loving all the positive news lately! 
:crib:

*Hopeful *and *Piccolo *:dust:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congrats, Birdie! :happydance:


----------



## piccolo

Well Hopeful, I don't think I'll be testing with you. Started with the brownish discharge this morning that I always get before my period. It sucks to come down so hard after feeling positive and hopeful this month for a change. And next month I am out of town for work right when I will probably ovulate. Feeling pretty depressed today.


----------



## hakunamatata

piccolo said:


> Well Hopeful, I don't think I'll be testing with you. Started with the brownish discharge this morning that I always get before my period. It sucks to come down so hard after feeling positive and hopeful this month for a change. And next month I am out of town for work right when I will probably ovulate. Feeling pretty depressed today.

Aww big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Btw ladies I'm not TTC until Sept. so I hope that it's okay to follow you all here. I'm 31 so I wanted to keep in touch w/ all the other fabulous women who are in their 30's.


----------



## SMFirst

sorry piccolo :(

Hakuna - you are most welcome here.. at the rate some of us are going we'll still be TTC in Sept anyway! (but hopefully not!)


----------



## hakunamatata

thanks hon


----------



## hopefulmama2b

piccolo said:


> Well Hopeful, I don't think I'll be testing with you. Started with the brownish discharge this morning that I always get before my period. It sucks to come down so hard after feeling positive and hopeful this month for a change. And next month I am out of town for work right when I will probably ovulate. Feeling pretty depressed today.

My day feels pretty much like yours as well. :hugs: I caved and took a test over lunch. There is just a hint of a line, but I know that it's the residual hcg in my system and not a new pregnancy so I just want to scream. I don't understand why it can take so effing long to get over a miscarriage.


----------



## kcali

Oh Soleil - this is good news! Good luck and your in my thoughts!


----------



## piccolo

hopefulmama2b said:


> piccolo said:
> 
> 
> Well Hopeful, I don't think I'll be testing with you. Started with the brownish discharge this morning that I always get before my period. It sucks to come down so hard after feeling positive and hopeful this month for a change. And next month I am out of town for work right when I will probably ovulate. Feeling pretty depressed today.
> 
> My day feels pretty much like yours as well. :hugs: I caved and took a test over lunch. There is just a hint of a line, but I know that it's the residual hcg in my system and not a new pregnancy so I just want to scream. I don't understand why it can take so effing long to get over a miscarriage.Click to expand...

Oh Hopeful, I'm so sorry. Fingers crossed that it's not just leftovers but an early positive.


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Thanks ladies. I didnt know that signature would show up! It is super early but hoping this one sticks. The tiniest bit of light lightest brown spotting makes me nervous (I had a hematoma last time), but maybe's that's just me...


----------



## mrsmax

Birdie - congrats and fingers crossed for a H&H 9 months. Soooo exciting. 

Lots of good news for a change - so nice :)

Having a weird cycle this month - I always ovulate day 15 or 16, but this cycle I either ovulated day 13 or not at all...I guess a couple more temps will let me know for sure. My coverline is also lower. Wonder if acupuncture could have done this? I had lots more EWCM this cycle - but makes me nervous that I didnt ovulate!!!

Will bd tonight and tomorrow as planned - just in case, but OPKs were pretty clear. No surge today and a surge two days ago.

If anyone fancies checking my chart for me in the next couple of days and let me have your thoughts, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MsJMouse

Not sure MrsMax. Looks like you could have o'd day 13 but my understanding is that you need three temps above your last 6 temps before you can call it. I think that is how I remember reading it - mind you my brain is mush after the last three days are work so I could be talking trash!! :wacko: 

:hugs: Piccolo and Hopeful. 

The more the merrier Hakuna. :hi:


----------



## Crumbs

*piccolo *:hugs:

*hakunamatata*, to our little group :flower:

As for me, bad news. DH called the hospital today to follow-up on our tests (as suggested by the nurse) and was told that the next stage would be to meet with a doctor and discuss our results, but they couldn't see us until AFTER summer, that a few doctors have called in "sick" and nothing is available until August?!!! 

I knew the country shuts down in July but it's still May?!!! I was warned by the nurse in our initial consultation about trying to fit us in before summer but that's the reason why we scheduled tests ASAP :growlmad:

If I can only speak Swedish I would bug them myself but whenever I called before it would end up as a long, drawn-out struggle to understand each other. Sigh. I haven't given up!


----------



## SMFirst

Congrats Birdie :)

Hopeful - don't dismay yet, there's still hope until AF arrives..


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - How frustrating!!

MsJ - you're right re 3 high temps so I was guessing that get three high ones in the next few days. Reason I think day 13 is that adds up to the OPKs - the OPK today was pure white and should be really dark.
We shall see. Have since googled and it seems that acupuncture can speed up ovulation - not sure if I like that...


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs said:


> As for me, bad news. DH called the hospital today to follow-up on our tests (as suggested by the nurse) and was told that the next stage would be to meet with a doctor and discuss our results, but they couldn't see us until AFTER summer, that a few doctors have called in "sick" and nothing is available until August?!!!
> 
> I knew the country shuts down in July but it's still May?!!! I was warned by the nurse in our initial consultation about trying to fit us in before summer but that's the reason why we scheduled tests ASAP :growlmad:
> 
> If I can only speak Swedish I would bug them myself but whenever I called before it would end up as a long, drawn-out struggle to understand each other. Sigh. I haven't given up!

Crumbs, how frustrating! Can you just come to the US for some tests? :haha: But seriously...waiting that long is ridiculous, especially when you got on the ball ahead of time to avoid this very situation. However, maybe in the time you have to wait, you'll get a bfp!! :happydance:

Mrsmax, I had trouble opening your link to your chart. It's not working for me...

Afm, I"m off to see the RE for the first time today! My dh is going with, and I'm very interested in what he/she has to say about my dh's low morphology. Hopefully we get some tests scheduled today and get things moving along. I also have a job interview right after my appt. Big day! Just sick of my current boss, hoping for a painless transfer. Think good thoughts for me! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

crumbs - maybe you should consider alternate methods, like going to the states like Rosa mentioned..

Rosa - definitely update us on how it goes..


----------



## mrsmax

Exciting day Rosa - let us know what happens on both scores. I have an assessment day on Friday for a freelance lecturing job - seems we are all in the need for change.

Good luck with dh's results - I remember thinking his morphology wasnt that bad?


----------



## littlemrsb

arianne said:


> Hey Caroline!!
> as you read in my other post... I am 32, TTC#1, and just starting my cycle#5.... so I am ahead of you by one in age and cycle# ;)
> 
> yes, let's walk this journey together... and let's cheer up each other!!
> I need ttc buddies that are in the same boat, to paddle the boat together :friends:
> 
> :hugs: to all!

Hi I'm 32 also and TTC #1 for 9 months, can I get on board too?
New to this site, feeling a bit out on my own, DH tries but doesn't really understand how it feels...


----------



## SMFirst

Welcome LittleMrsB :) We are all in the same boat here so we'll understand all your worries and stress!


----------



## rosababy

Welcome littlemrsb! 



mrsmax said:


> Exciting day Rosa - let us know what happens on both scores. I have an assessment day on Friday for a freelance lecturing job - seems we are all in the need for change.
> 
> Good luck with dh's results - I remember thinking his morphology wasnt that bad?

Interestingly, the RE said my dh's morphology was 3% on the strict "new" scale, not 7%. Yikes. Above 4% is normal. He gave my dh a special fertility supplement to take, and he scheduled another SA for 6 weeks. He didn't seem concerned about it. He said we can fix that. Okaaaaaaayyyy....if you say so....

He told me what to be eating, told me to stop drinking (damn!) completely, and stop worrying! HA! I almost laughed in his face. Told me that this was my last clomid cycle. It's my 3rd round, and he said that's enough. If it hasn't worked by now, there's a reason. It's probably making a hostile environment and not even opening the doors for the :spermy: He said an IUI would be easy, triples the chances of getting pregnant, and on a scale from 1-10 being serious, 1 being sex, 2 is an IUI. He said after testing, we'd try that. That made me feel better. Deep down, I'm really hoping I'm one of those girls who gets her bfp before testing...overall, it was a great experience. Didn't seem concerned at all, was like you're very young, we'll figure this out, and he's happy I came in now and didn't wait. He made me feel very good.

AND, I got the job! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

Rosa - Nice and Nice!! 

That's great your specialist is on a mission, and getting tests and has a plan.. I'm sure you will have your BFP soon..

Hope the new job goes well - when will you start?


----------



## rosababy

SMFirst said:


> Rosa - Nice and Nice!!
> 
> That's great your specialist is on a mission, and getting tests and has a plan.. I'm sure you will have your BFP soon..
> 
> Hope the new job goes well - when will you start?

I'm a teacher, so it starts in the fall! I just need to go somewhere with good admin. It'll be hard to say goodbye to my beautiful HUGE classroom and great teacher friends, but I need to go somewhere where my subject is appreciated and taken seriously. 

I sure hope I get my bfp soon! I'm so tired of waiting. :sad2:


----------



## hakunamatata

FX for all you ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## Aisak

Okay...first of all...where is Arianne and how is she doing?! As sorry as i feel for myself righ now i check in mostly to see those that have been trying and trying get a bfp! 

Rosa...i'm a teacher too. i'm so ready for June, i tell you what! i teach kids with severe behavior problems (kids that throw fits and fists and chairs...and often have cognitive delays) and by this point in the year i am so done. And so are they.

The SIL professional pics of the first grandchild have started in full force so i'm sitting around feeling sorry for myself. She had the nerve to tag my husband in a few of them...so pics of her kid showed up on his page. Her head is so solidly up her ass...

i really thought i'd be a mom (a couple times over) by now. It stinks. i don't like the person i am sometimes because of it (bitter and neurotic). i literally dream about seeing those 2 lines. DH is back for good in June and i am praying summer will hold a bfp for us. 

i am always cheering you guys on though i haven't had much to contribute lately...this is really the only thread that i check up on regularly. Well, i often look at the bfp announcements section to give myself some hope but it seems like there's an awful lot of broads getting a bfp after 3 or 4 months on there. Pffffffffft.

Babydust, etc., etc.


----------



## SMFirst

Aisak - I think summer will bring good things for you. Sorry about your SIL being so self-absorbed... :(


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa*, congrats on the new job! :happydance: 
If your RE isn't concerned about your husband's morph, I would take that as a good number! As for the clomid, I have a friend that was put on an alternative drug called Femara because Clomid didn't work for her. It actually made her uterine lining thinner.

As for me, there is no way we can fly to the States just for tests we've already taken. First of all, we don't have health insurance there and my husband wouldn't qualify anyway (he's not a resident). Aside from that, the airfare alone is just too much and we're saving up vacay time for when we're really in need (winter) :haha: I'm going to try to get them to send us the results (not even sure if they do that here) and personally talk to our nurse and see if she can squeeze us in. Aside from that it's just a waiting game but oh well, it's an excuse to try the old-fashioned way :flower:


*Aisak*, sorry to hear about your SIL. I starting to think they're all that way! Fx for you!


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosa - congrats on the new job. sounds like it was a pretty awesome day.

Crumbs - I can't believe everything stops like that. I work for a medical company and even if doctors are away we still have some around. :hugs: Hopefully you can get something done before it all stops for summer. 

Aisak - :hugs: SIL can be painful. 

mrsmax - good luck with your job interview on Friday.

Still waiting on AF, think that it is on its way, just marking time for it to arrive tonight or tomorrow. But that is okay. Bought a new thermometer battery so all set for next month. 

Plus on a different track, got some good doctor's results today - No evidence of recurrent tumour! - one of the top ten best sentences in the world and every year that I hear it I just want to scream it from the rooftops!! So even if I don't get a BFP this month, I am okay with it after that today! :happydance::happydance:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Wow; there's been a lot going on in the past few days! :)

Birdie - congratulations my friend! I am thrilled for you! :happydance: Here's to a healthy sticky bean! BTW, thank you for sharing that bit about your friend who is 13 weeks and who had/has low hcg levels. Does the doctor say that her baby is developing normally regardless?

hopeful and sillysilly - your words about the heartbeat being a big achievement gave me hope today. Thank you. :flower: Hopeful, I am praying that your faint pregnancy line is not still the *leftover.* I REALLY hope that it's a sign of a darker line to come! 

Piccolo - so sorry AF showed up. :(

Mrsmax, it looks to me like you O'd on CD 13. Do you usually have a lot of EWCM before O? 

Crumbs - WHAT?! Girl, if it were me, I would be demanding a copy of those results. Whether or not the doctor can speak with you about them, you should still have the right to those results. Find out how to ask for "copy of those results. NOW. Please." The end of the summer is just too freaking far away; seriously.

Welcome to littlemrsb - you will find the gals on this thread just lovely! A great support system! :thumbup:

Aisak - June is next month. It will be here before you know it. You will be pregnant before the year is out. :kiss:

MsJMouse - I am sooo happy that you got good news about the non-appearance of a tumour. You deserve great news! Are you testing for a BFP this weekend?

Rosa - congratulations, girl! You rock! What subject is it that you teach? Just remember...job happiness will lead to further happiness. Landing the new job is a definite step in a fabulous direction! :yipee: Oh, and I know that the doc. gave your hubby something to take, but just thought I'd throw out there that my DH achieved much improved results after taking the FertilAid multivitamin.

Ok! lovely ladies, I hope that I will be sharing some fabulous news with you on Monday. Just as an FYI, my hcg was 477 last week Weds. and 1368 on Monday. Still abysmally low, but at least its climbing. Progesterone dropped further. Buh.

Anyway, shouldn't end on such a *blah* note so I'll just add: I think you gals are wonderful and thanks for listening and being there for me during this time! :kiss:


----------



## piccolo

Wow, Soleil is right, so much going on! 
Soleil, so happy to hear that your hcg is still climbing. Sounds to me like you have a tough little bean in there.
Rosa, congrats on the job! I have been waffling the last day or so about whether I should phone my doc to get an RE referral or wait another month. I've just finished my 12th cycle, but it's not quite a year yet since we started trying. And she's already done blood work and an ultrasound. I just don't want to be THAT patient - the hypochondriac who overreacts too much. Fat chance, I am already sooo that patient... But Rosa your experience with your RE really encourages me. Maybe it is time to move on and take some more action!
Aisak, I so hear you on not liking the person you are while TTC. I find myself wanting to punch everyone with a pregnant belly. It's so ridiculous but the emotions are so raw and I can't turn them off no matter how much I try to think logically. I have realized that I am angry that I haven't conceived yet, not just sad. And since it's no one's fault, the only people I can direct that anger at are people who manage to get pregnant just by thinking about it. It's sometimes easier when people say or do insensitive things because then I can be angry justifiably! 
Of course that doesn't apply to the ladies here who have gotten their bfp. It's different when I know how we all have had the same struggle. So Birdie, big congrats!


----------



## SMFirst

piccolo - I know we all feel that jealousy/negativity. It sucks but it's just a fact of life.

Soleil - keep on truckin - stay positive!!

mrsjmouse - no tumor is great news!!

AFM - I am using my favorite office-speak: "Managing Expections" for this cycle. I would love to see a BFP by this weekend, but I know that I am not one of those innocent, lucky girls who has sex and boom is pregnant... so it might not happen despite good efforts.. 

BTW - what does RE stand for?


----------



## piccolo

SMFirst said:


> BTW - what does RE stand for?

Reproductive Endocrinologist.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi - haven't got time to respond to everything I want to as off to bed - but some wonderful things happening on this thread right now and it makes me happy. Massive hugs to all xx


----------



## arianne

Hi girls, sorry i disappeared... but I check the thread once in a while to see if there are any news...
glad to see piccolo and aisak back!! 
omg aisak, i can't believe your hubby is back... makes me realized how looong i've been trying! I hope you get your bfp faster than me...

soleil... praying for your bean :hugs:

sorry ladies, i know i keep saying this, but I will be getting up-to-date and respond properly... just wanted to say a quick hi for now :D

Oh before I forget! congrats birdie!!!

and Rosa! glad to hear you went to see an specialist... so are you considering an IUI for next cycle? I am considering doing one after this cycle (AF should we coming any day now)... I will let you girls know how it goes... 

lots of XOXO for all of you!!!


----------



## Aisak

Hubby isn't back just yet...one more month to go! He is visiting this weekend though, yay! And of course i'm only on CD3. Oh well.


----------



## SMFirst

ok, sorry I have to ask you guys (off topic):

Has anyone read My Sister's Keeper

I recently finished it, and strongly disliked it, for so many reasons, but thought I would give it time to see if I changed my mind.

I have not, still dislike it, so I was wondering if anyone else has any thoughts on it (apparently the movie is a little different from the book, and I don't plan on seeing the movie)

grrr.. I wanted to like it too...


----------



## hakunamatata

I read the book and really liked it. It was my first Jodi Picoult book, and since then I've read several by her.


----------



## SMFirst

I think I will try some of her other books see if I like them..


----------



## Crumbs

*MsJMouse*, it doesn't actually stop, it's just very, very slow in the summer. Everyone takes their vacation at the same time so hospitals are understaffed. There are some business, however, that are just not open in the summer (mostly florists, hairstylists, and the mall stores close earlier(!) I was shocked when I first found out)!

Fx that :af: doesn't come! Congrats on your results! :happydance:

*Soleil Breeze*, looking forward to hear the fab news! I'll hold my thumbs for you! (Swedish expression).

*arianne*, glad to see you're back! Fx :dust:

*SMFirst*, I haven't read it but now you got me curious!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

So much going on! I'm in a rush so can't properly respond now. Just wanted to drop by. 

"Hold my thumbs for you" I like that! 

Never read Sister's Keeper although I have heard good things. Has a second baby to save the first? There was a debate on the forum about that one time. It got some pretty strong reactions! I love to read so if you ever want some good suggestions, I'm full of them! 

I have to catch up on journals too!


----------



## Crumbs

I have to say that I need to pry myself off of here. This month it took a good 26 days before I even really cared and now that I'm at CD27, I'm looking up all sorts of things even if I have NO symptoms at all (not even my usual :af: symptoms)!

My in-laws should be visiting tomorrow so we'll be busy with cleaning :dohh: and then gardening all weekend. Hopefully the :witch: doesn't come and I actually get to try my 1st ever digital test I bought last cycle! 

I'm really hoping this weekend is a lucky one for us all and Monday will bring some sweet news all around! :hugs:

:yellow::pink::blue:


----------



## SMFirst

Crumbs - Have a great weekend in the garden - hope you enjoy your family too :) and hope that AF stays away..

I'm hoping that for myself too, though I have been getting AF-like cramps yesterday and today..

Hopeful - Definitely send a list of recommended books.. I have a list of about twenty that I want to read but haven't got the chance..

I hope to spend more time on the patio this summer reading and sun-bathing :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi:, can I join you? I turned 30 on Wednesday, so I'm now officially an "older" mother (to be that is lol) I just ovulated this week and am on cycle 8, using Maca, Pregnacare conception & EPO to help me get my :bfp:! I am also a mid cycle spotter :dohh:

Hi Crumbs, long time no speak! How are you doing? I've missed you with Katie getting her BFP and stopping the threads!

x


----------



## hakunamatata

SMFirst said:


> I think I will try some of her other books see if I like them..

I really liked Nineteen Minutes. And the Pact. Just a heads up, all of her books are a bit sad. :cry:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi MrsPTTC. Everyone is really great on this thread.

I am a big reader and have read most of Jodie Piccoult's books. Can't say I have liked all of them but they usually give you something to thing about. I found My Sister's Keeper was very very sad (I cried) and I don't think I could ever read it again (I am forever rereading books that I really like) but it certainly gives you something to think about. It is hard to know what you would do without having been in that situation. 

Off topic again slightly - just finished watching one of my fav tv shows that I taped during the week (too tired to stay up and watch it) and it is interesting how a lot of shows are now talking a bit more about TTC and those sorts of issues. 

AF arrived this morning so onto the next cycle but I am definitely okay with this today - nice to not feel that horrible disappointment in my gut this month like I did last month. Will see how I feel in three weeks time :dohh:


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs said:


> *MsJMouse*, it doesn't actually stop, it's just very, very slow in the summer. Everyone takes their vacation at the same time so hospitals are understaffed. There are some business, however, that are just not open in the summer (mostly florists, hairstylists, and the mall stores close earlier(!) I was shocked when I first found out)!

I suppose we have less staff around over the christmas/new year break but that is maybe a month - not the whole summer. Urghh - hope you can get some results/news before then. :hugs:

You would think being summer that they would be busier as people are out and about so therefore would stay open.


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, OMG Katie got her BFP?! I'm so happy for her! I haven't joined anymore testing groups since Katie's last one and she went MIA for awhile and I never checked again so I never knew! I'll have to send her a message!

It's nice to see a familiar new face here. Welcome to our little group!

*MsJMouse* :hugs:

We got an appointment for Tuesday! It really surprised me because it came in the mail yesterday. A day notice?! But I'm not complaining! Oh and the in-laws ended up visiting the grandparents, which means I'll likely be on here :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

Happy weekend everyone.

My dh has gone to London to watch rugby this weekend so I am home alone. Looking forward to catching up with all my fav shows that he hates!!

Never read Jodi Piccot (sp) - I'm not good with sad books. Saying that, I just read the Kite Runner and that was amazing!!

I am having the weirdest chart this month - I had a massive drop at 4DPO below coverline and then a one degree rise today. I am worried that acupuncture has messed with my cycles - but maybe this is part of "fixing me". Have masive headaches today and secretly hope that the drop at 4DPO was an implantion dip but I know it is way too early for that!!

Have just booked holiday with friend for next month - can't wait a week in the sun to drink cocktails and relax. First time since met hubby 7 years ago that i have gone on holiday alone but needed to switch off and he hates beach holidays. Funny when i booked it though I had to make sure it didnt clash with fertility window. Ha ha.

Crumbs - massive fingers crossed that AF doesn't arrive this weekend. Enjoy the garden.

Welcome MrsPTTC :)


----------



## SMFirst

crumbs - good luck with the appt! 

mrsmax - wow a nice weekend alone, then a beach holiday - lucky you :)

I've been meaning to read the Kite Runner. I read the other book by that author, "A Thousand Splendid Suns" - it was really great too but sad in parts


----------



## mrsmax

forgot to say - also got the job I went for on Friday!! So pretty good couple of days. The job is a visiting lecturer post, so I get to keep my present job, earn some extra money (good for the baby or IUI fund!) and enhance my CV. :) Big smile


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs said:


> *MrsPTTC*, OMG Katie got her BFP?! I'm so happy for her! I haven't joined anymore testing groups since Katie's last one and she went MIA for awhile and I never checked again so I never knew! I'll have to send her a message!
> 
> It's nice to see a familiar new face here. Welcome to our little group!
> 
> *MsJMouse* :hugs:
> 
> We got an appointment for Tuesday! It really surprised me because it came in the mail yesterday. A day notice?! But I'm not complaining! Oh and the in-laws ended up visiting the grandparents, which means I'll likely be on here :flower:

Thank you! :hugs: Yep she certainly did! She decided she needed a break from B&B & when she came back she'd gotten her BFP! 9babiesgone has started one and I've joined that, but she's pg again so looks as though I'll be looking for someone else to do a June one! (Unless I get my :bfp: but I'll not hold my breath ha) x


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs said:


> *MsJMouse* :hugs:
> 
> We got an appointment for Tuesday! It really surprised me because it came in the mail yesterday. A day notice?! But I'm not complaining! Oh and the in-laws ended up visiting the grandparents, which means I'll likely be on here :flower:

Awesome news. Hope you get some answers or at least a direction forward. :happydance:



mrsmax said:


> Happy weekend everyone.
> 
> Have just booked holiday with friend for next month - can't wait a week in the sun to drink cocktails and relax. First time since met hubby 7 years ago that i have gone on holiday alone but needed to switch off and he hates beach holidays. Funny when i booked it though I had to make sure it didnt clash with fertility window. Ha ha.
> 
> Crumbs - massive fingers crossed that AF doesn't arrive this weekend. Enjoy the garden.
> 
> Welcome MrsPTTC :)

I went on a pacific island cruise last year with my friend and left DH at home (was my thirtieth birthday present to myself). I put off TTC till after my holiday as I didn't want to be pregnant on my holiday. :dohh: Oh well we had a great time and saw Fiji and Vanautu.



SMFirst said:


> I've been meaning to read the Kite Runner. I read the other book by that author, "A Thousand Splendid Suns" - it was really great too but sad in parts

i have read that book as well - A Thousand Splendid Suns. I remember as being quite good (read it last year sometime). Haven't read the Kite Runner yet though. 



mrsmax said:



> forgot to say - also got the job I went for on Friday!! So pretty good couple of days. The job is a visiting lecturer post, so I get to keep my present job, earn some extra money (good for the baby or IUI fund!) and enhance my CV. :) Big smile

Great news about the job mrsmax. 

Waiting to get picked up for my Sunday morning Zumba class. At the moment I am not quite sure why I drag myself out of bed in time for a 9am class on Sunday as it is cool and rainy. Could the rain just leave for awhile??


----------



## SMFirst

It's raining and chilly here too. Sucks. It makes me not want to do anything.

We are having a family BBQ tomorrow for my birthday - but likely we'll be indoors, oh well..


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC :hi: Welcome!

SmFirst, well happy birthday!!! I hope it's a good one! Books I love:
Shadow of the Wind- Carlos Ruiz Zafron
The Help- movie's coming out so read it soon!
The Dragon Trilogy (Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, ect.)
Water for Elephants
American Wife- Curtis Sittenfield
I have more good ones too if you've already read this list. I love to read!


Crumbs- Well thank god! I couldn't imagine waiting until after the summer so glad to hear they got you in. FX for good results!

MsJ- Pacific Island cruise?! That must have been amazing. Dedication for you to get out for rainy sunday morning Zumba classes!


----------



## MsJMouse

Hopeful - i haven't read any of those books though I have been told the dragon trilogy is brilliant. I really like the Phillipa Gregory novels - about the Tudors. Will have to go to the library and try and find some of the ones you mentioned.

Happy Birthday SMFirst. Hope you have a great day even if it is rainy and chilly.

Back from my class. It is in a park (undercover) by a lake so normally it is lovely but today it was bit on the cold side. The downside of this class is that lots of people walk past and stare, the upside is that it is subsidised by the local council. 

The cruise was quite good - definately a nice lazy holiday. It was nice not having to cook for two weeks and I ate sooooo much. I can recommend the Isle Of Pines as a nice place to stop if you ever go on a pacific cruise - white sands, beautiful clear water - we had a day there and it was lovely.
 



Attached Files:







Isle of Pines 2.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsmax

SMFirst - happy birthday!! Hope the weather held/holds for you. 

MsJ - A Pacific cruise sounds amazing!! I am really looking forward to the break and not thinking about work or TTC!

I love Zumba - I go every Wednesday - but I'd go on a Sunday if it was outside in a nice park. Sounds wonderful.

Was just thinking - we are from all round the world but no one seems to have the sunshine. Where has it gone :(

Right off to clean the house before hubby gets back from London. Have a great Sunday ladies


----------



## mrsmax

I forgot to say - Hopeful I love the Dragon triliogy too. Have you seen the movie (the Swedish ones) they're pretty good. 

I started to read Shadow of the Wind a couple of years ago but couldn't finish it. I dont think I "got it". Maybe I should give it another go!

Right - now I really am off x


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, congratulations on your new job! :happydance:

*SMFirst*, happy birthday!!! :cake:


----------



## rosababy

Happy birthday, Susan!! :cake: I hope the weather cooperates for you. It's cloudy and hot down here in DC. The baby dedication at church made me cry today. And since I was on stage, playing with the band, was not easy trying to hide my tears...fun times.


----------



## SMFirst

oh Rosa - sorry for the tears :hugs: - At least that's a good place for solace..

Thanks all for the birthday wishes (it's my 30th!)

The sun is trying to break out here, but it is supposed to be much nicer here this time of year..

hopeful - I picked up Water for Elephants by chance once and loved it! I have The Help on my list :)

msjmouse - I really want to read the Phillipa Gregory books too..

Glad you guys are enjoying your Zumba classes!

Another book I really liked was "The Time Traveller's Wife" :)


----------



## hakunamatata

SMFirst said:


> oh Rosa - sorry for the tears :hugs: - At least that's a good place for solace..
> 
> Thanks all for the birthday wishes (it's my 30th!)
> 
> The sun is trying to break out here, but it is supposed to be much nicer here this time of year..
> 
> hopeful - I picked up Water for Elephants by chance once and loved it! I have The Help on my list :)
> 
> msjmouse - I really want to read the Phillipa Gregory books too..
> 
> Glad you guys are enjoying your Zumba classes!
> 
> Another book I really liked was "The Time Traveller's Wife" :)

I saw the movie and I cried!

I really want to read Water for Elephants.


----------



## hakunamatata

rosababy said:


> Happy birthday, Susan!! :cake: I hope the weather cooperates for you. It's cloudy and hot down here in DC. The baby dedication at church made me cry today. And since I was on stage, playing with the band, was not easy trying to hide my tears...fun times.

Awww hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

SMFirst said:


> It's raining and chilly here too. Sucks. It makes me not want to do anything.
> 
> We are having a family BBQ tomorrow for my birthday - but likely we'll be indoors, oh well..

Happy birthday!! :happydance::cake::friends::icecream::bunny:


----------



## hakunamatata

rosababy said:


> Welcome littlemrsb!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Exciting day Rosa - let us know what happens on both scores. I have an assessment day on Friday for a freelance lecturing job - seems we are all in the need for change.
> 
> Good luck with dh's results - I remember thinking his morphology wasnt that bad?
> 
> Interestingly, the RE said my dh's morphology was 3% on the strict "new" scale, not 7%. Yikes. Above 4% is normal. He gave my dh a special fertility supplement to take, and he scheduled another SA for 6 weeks. He didn't seem concerned about it. He said we can fix that. Okaaaaaaayyyy....if you say so....
> 
> He told me what to be eating, told me to stop drinking (damn!) completely, and stop worrying! HA! I almost laughed in his face. Told me that this was my last clomid cycle. It's my 3rd round, and he said that's enough. If it hasn't worked by now, there's a reason. It's probably making a hostile environment and not even opening the doors for the :spermy: He said an IUI would be easy, triples the chances of getting pregnant, and on a scale from 1-10 being serious, 1 being sex, 2 is an IUI. He said after testing, we'd try that. That made me feel better. Deep down, I'm really hoping I'm one of those girls who gets her bfp before testing...overall, it was a great experience. Didn't seem concerned at all, was like you're very young, we'll figure this out, and he's happy I came in now and didn't wait. He made me feel very good.
> 
> AND, I got the job! :happydance:Click to expand...


Congrats on the new job!! I just got a new job too! :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats on the new job Hakunamatata. 

I just realised that my sister gave me the Shadow of the Wind to read a few years ago when I was sick. I only read a couple of chapters and then put it in a drawer to read later as I had a bit of trouble concentrating after my surgery. I will have to give it another go.

I go to two zumba classes a week at the moment. Need to do something active seeing as though I sit down all day (mostly) at work in front of a computer. Especially when I am working at home - if I want to talk to someone I just pick up the phone - when I am in the office I have to get up and walk to another desk to talk to anyone!! 

The sun did make an appearance yesterday arvo here. I am hoping the rain/showers disappear soon now that winter is coming - we have had so much rain this summer (it flooded in our suburb during the January floods in QLD and I couldn't get to work for two days) that some of the plants I planted late last year are dying due to too much water in the soil. :nope: 

Hope everyone has a good monday.


----------



## hakunamatata

I just borrowed Sing You Home by Jodi Picoult from my mom. The protagonist is pregnant. I inadvertently found a *major* spoiler on an Entertainment Weekly review of all places. (I had read this in March when the book first came out, and all I wanted was a general description, and I ended up w/ a huge spoiler. Kinda makes me mad). Anyway, I'm sure I'm going to cry when I read this one, especially because she is pregnant.


----------



## SMFirst

I usually never read reviews for books or movies because of the spoilers, but that happened with "My Sister's Keeper" for me.. maybe that's part of the reason I didn't enjoy it as much (but I also just couldn't stand the mother for some reason)

Also, with "Shutter Island" I saw the movie first (which I liked a lot) and then tried to read the book, and found the book so boring after the movie :)


So I had a good birthday - got gift certificates for the Garden Centre so I'll run over there tomorrow :) I also got a GC for a salon I like as I want to put highlights in my hair - another thing I'll have to get done soon!


----------



## Crumbs

Hi ladies, I hope you all had a good weekend. I wasn't as distracted as I thought I'd be but I tried to keep busy. :af: didn't come! But I'm too chicken to test! 

Today I'm at CD30, my cycles range from 27 to 30 days (my longest ever) and so, technically, I'm not late yet. I was getting little twinges off and on all throughout the weekend but it never grew into the normal full-blown cramps.

I've decided to skip my language class today, in preparation for :af: If she makes her ugly appearance, I'll be doubled over in pain since I won't be able to take an Advil, it always starts slow for me and I want to make sure before I take it. I will be doing piles and piles of laundry instead, and it's about to rain so alls well!

*Wishing you all a wonderful week ahead! *:flower: :yellow::pink::blue:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh how exciting Crumbs! :test: lol! I see you've stopped temping this month, I'm stopping next cycle if there is one :) x


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - fingers crossed for you. Time for another BFP on here methinks :)

Had a lovely restful weekend - seems like everyone did. Glad you had a good bday SM.

I'm thinking I may stop temping next cycle as this cycle is driving me crazy as now it looks triasic (spelling) and I am getting excited - which I know I shouldn't.

Crumbs - let us know as soon as you test.


----------



## topsy

Can I join you please?

I was 30 on sat :) My AF arrived this morning and this will be our first month of TTC :) My cycles are between 26-28 days. I have sort of been using OPK to find out when I ovulate, but I will be doing them religiously this month :)

I got married on sat :) and am hoping we will be on honeymoon when I ovulate so plenty of time for :sex: :)

:dust: to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Crumbs

MrsPTTC said:


> Ooh how exciting Crumbs! :test: lol! I see you've stopped temping this month, I'm stopping next cycle if there is one :) x

I'll have to test tomorrow morning if :af: miraculously doesn't come today. I have an appointment with a doctor tomorrow afternoon (6:30pm) regarding our tests results (CD21 and FSH blood tests and DH's :spermy: sample). Though I'm not sure if hubby's test are in yet, it was supposed to take 2-weeks and it's only been a week. 

I'm actually scared to test -- this is the longest I've gone without any hint of symptoms, no cramps, etc. I'm ... I can't even describe it. I don't want to be too hopeful so I'm trying to distract myself. My laundry room is the cleanest it's been in *months*!!! :wacko:

As for not charting this month, it was more of a fluke. I thought my thermometer was broken so I ordered a fancy ear one thinking it would be less effort. Turns out it wasn't as accurate and it registers higher temps and there's no way to adjust on FF. I ended up choosing sleep and stopped temping altogether. Looking back now, I realize it made TTC less stressful. I was able to really take it out of my mind for awhile.


----------



## Crumbs

topsy said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I was 30 on sat :) My AF arrived this morning and this will be our first month of TTC :) My cycles are between 26-28 days. I have sort of been using OPK to find out when I ovulate, but I will be doing them religiously this month :)
> 
> I got married on sat :) and am hoping we will be on honeymoon when I ovulate so plenty of time for :sex: :)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxxxx

*Hi topsy!* :hi: Welcome to our little group! Congratulations on your marriage and fx for your honeymoon baby!


----------



## topsy

Thanks crumbs for the welcome xxxx Ohhhh my fingers are crossed when you test you get a BFP xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

topsy said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I was 30 on sat :) My AF arrived this morning and this will be our first month of TTC :) My cycles are between 26-28 days. I have sort of been using OPK to find out when I ovulate, but I will be doing them religiously this month :)
> 
> I got married on sat :) and am hoping we will be on honeymoon when I ovulate so plenty of time for :sex: :)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxxxx

Aww Happy Birthday for Saturday and Congratulations on your wedding day!! :) I was 30 last Wednesday, it's not as bad as I thought lol. Good luck to you x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Ooh how exciting Crumbs! :test: lol! I see you've stopped temping this month, I'm stopping next cycle if there is one :) x
> 
> I'll have to test tomorrow morning if :af: miraculously doesn't come today. I have an appointment with a doctor tomorrow afternoon (6:30pm) regarding our tests results (CD21 and FSH blood tests and DH's :spermy: sample). Though I'm not sure if hubby's test are in yet, it was supposed to take 2-weeks and it's only been a week.
> 
> I'm actually scared to test -- this is the longest I've gone without any hint of symptoms, no cramps, etc. I'm ... I can't even describe it. I don't want to be too hopeful so I'm trying to distract myself. My laundry room is the cleanest it's been in *months*!!! :wacko:
> 
> As for not charting this month, it was more of a fluke. I thought my thermometer was broken so I ordered a fancy ear one thinking it would be less effort. Turns out it wasn't as accurate and it registers higher temps and there's no way to adjust on FF. I ended up choosing sleep and stopped temping altogether. Looking back now, I realize it made TTC less stressful. I was able to really take it out of my mind for awhile.Click to expand...

Glad to hear you were less stressed without temping! I think the only thing it's useful for is making sure you've definitely ovulated, but I've not had an annovulatory cycle yet, so seems a bit pointless when it's causing stress. Take this cycle for instance, FF says ovulated on 18th *3 days* after my + OPK, I'm sure I ovulated on the 17th but my temp didn't agree! I'm testing on 28th as I'm going out that night and want to drink if I can, but it means I'll only be 10DPO rather than 11 :dohh:. Good luck for tomorrow Crumbs, hope you get your :bfp:!! x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

hakunamatata said:


> I just borrowed Sing You Home by Jodi Picoult from my mom. The protagonist is pregnant. I inadvertently found a *major* spoiler on an Entertainment Weekly review of all places. (I had read this in March when the book first came out, and all I wanted was a general description, and I ended up w/ a huge spoiler. Kinda makes me mad). Anyway, I'm sure I'm going to cry when I read this one, especially because she is pregnant.

I try to avoid preggo flicks/lit! I had to work out of town this weekend so listened to the Something Blue audiobook (sequel to Something Borrowed). Man, I was such a baby. Bawling as I was driving down the highway. 




SMFirst said:


> So I had a good birthday - got gift certificates for the Garden Centre so I'll run over there tomorrow :) I also got a GC for a salon I like as I want to put highlights in my hair - another thing I'll have to get done soon!

Glad you had such a great birthday!! What's Garden Centre? A nursery of some sort? I need to make a hair appointment as well. It's been since JANUARY :dohh:



Crumbs said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you all had a good weekend. I wasn't as distracted as I thought I'd be but I tried to keep busy. :af: didn't come! But I'm too chicken to test!
> 
> Today I'm at CD30, my cycles range from 27 to 30 days (my longest ever) and so, technically, I'm not late yet. I was getting little twinges off and on all throughout the weekend but it never grew into the normal full-blown cramps.
> 
> I've decided to skip my language class today, in preparation for :af: If she makes her ugly appearance, I'll be doubled over in pain since I won't be able to take an Advil, it always starts slow for me and I want to make sure before I take it. I will be doing piles and piles of laundry instead, and it's about to rain so alls well!
> 
> *Wishing you all a wonderful week ahead! *:flower: :yellow::pink::blue:

:test::test::test: What patience you have girl!! 



mrsmax said:


> I'm thinking I may stop temping next cycle as this cycle is driving me crazy as now it looks triasic (spelling) and I am getting excited - which I know I shouldn't.
> 
> Crumbs - let us know as soon as you test.

It does look promising... I'm only on my second cycle of temping and kind of like it so far. We'll see how long I continue. 



topsy said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I was 30 on sat :) My AF arrived this morning and this will be our first month of TTC :) My cycles are between 26-28 days. I have sort of been using OPK to find out when I ovulate, but I will be doing them religiously this month :)
> 
> I got married on sat :) and am hoping we will be on honeymoon when I ovulate so plenty of time for :sex: :)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxxxx

:hi: Welcome! And congratulations on joinging the M-R-S club!! Personally I love being a member! I hope you do get lucky with a honeymoon baby and can avoid all of the stressful ttc hoopla. If not, you are in good company here. 

I too am hoping to make (not a honeymoon), but tropical baby this weekend when we jet off to the beach! How am I going to opk when I'm on the beach?! I'll find a way...



MrsPTTC said:


> [Glad to hear you were less stressed without temping! I think the only thing it's useful for is making sure you've definitely ovulated, but I've not had an annovulatory cycle yet, so seems a bit pointless when it's causing stress. Take this cycle for instance, FF says ovulated on 18th *3 days* after my + OPK, I'm sure I ovulated on the 17th but my temp didn't agree! I'm testing on 28th as I'm going out that night and want to drink if I can, but it means I'll only be 10DPO rather than 11 :dohh:. Good luck for tomorrow Crumbs, hope you get your :bfp:!! x


Weird, you're right. According to your temps it looks like FF is right, but either way I think you hit all of the right days! Good luck!


----------



## topsy

Thank hopefulmama2b, I am very doubtful i will fall, on honeymoon, but heres to wishing, and positive thoughts :) I am liking the MRS club, although have to say, think it going to take a while to get used to the new name, got a feeling I will be one of those people who will be called at the Dr or dentist and I will be like ohhhh that my name now, when they call you for the 3rd time :dohh:he 

Hope you have a lovely time at the beach, good luck with the OPK there :) Can I ask what time of day do you use yours? 

xxxxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

topsy said:


> Can I ask what time of day do you use yours?
> 
> xxxxx

I usually do it in the 12-3 pm range. I have done it at 12 and gotten a negative and at 5:30 pm and gotten a positive so when I know I'm getting close I usually start 2x per day. Once during lunch and once when I get home from work.


----------



## topsy

Ah ok thank you, will do them then, I wasn't too sure. I bought lots so have a good stash :wacko:


----------



## SMFirst

Welcome Topsy - Happy Birthday and Wedding Congrats too!! Best of luck to you :)

Crumbs - Bestest luck to you too - if I get my birthday BFP then we can be bump buddies!!

Hopeful - Yes a garden centre is a nursery (I called it nursery here and I got a funny look before)

MrsPTTC - Happy Belated Birthday to you too :)


----------



## piccolo

Since most of us on here have been trying for a while I wanted to share a story I heard yesterday. A good friend told me she is pregnant with her third. She's 35 or 36. She got pregnant with her first in 5 months, but it took her over a year to get pregnant with the second, and she suffered two miscarriages in that time. She thought she'd never be able to get pregnant again. Number two finally came in August, and then in January, _despite being on the pill AND breastfeeding_, she got pregnant again. Having a third was the last thing she wanted. It just goes to show how as much as we'd like to we really have no control over our bodies and when the time is right it will happen for all of us too. There's something sort of comforting in that I think.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I shouldn't be surprised. I mean, from the get-go we were told that the hcg was very low. Baby is at 6 weeks 2 days development. Doc. even gave us a freebie week. According to LMP dates and insemination, we are "technically" at 7 weeks four days. But he gave us the goal of 6 weeks 5 days. Baby didn't even make that. Heart rate is 94 bpm. He's half a centimeter. 

Doctor says it has a 2% chance of being a normal pregnancy. Terrific. One more ultrasound next week to confirm abnormal development then I need to decide on a D&C or drugs to induce miscarriage. Thrilling.

Thrilled.

Why? WHY? :sad2:

I turned to DH in the car after the appointment and said that we wouldn't have to go through this if we adopted. We'd have an already-formed, beautiful baby. 

I really am not sure if I can go through the trauma of this again. It has been the most emotionally draining experience I have ever had. 

I don't understand it. 

god
it hurts


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil Breeze said:


> I shouldn't be surprised. I mean, from the get-go we were told that the hcg was very low. Baby is at 6 weeks 2 days development. Doc. even gave us a freebie week. According to LMP dates and insemination, we are "technically" at 7 weeks four days. But he gave us the goal of 6 weeks 5 days. Baby didn't even make that. Heart rate is 94 bpm. He's half a centimeter.
> 
> Doctor says it has a 2% chance of being a normal pregnancy. Terrific. One more ultrasound next week to confirm abnormal development then I need to decide on a D&C or drugs to induce miscarriage. Thrilling.
> 
> Thrilled.
> 
> Why? WHY? :sad2:
> 
> I turned to DH in the car after the appointment and said that we wouldn't have to go through this if we adopted. We'd have an already-formed, beautiful baby.
> 
> I really am not sure if I can go through the trauma of this again. It has been the most emotionally draining experience I have ever had.
> 
> I don't understand it.
> 
> god
> it hurts

Big big :hugs: I'm new to this thread so don't know your ttc story but am guessing you've had a hard time of it. So sorry, hope you are ok X


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hugs: Soliel. Hang in there. You obviously have one hell of a fighter in there because I know you said the doctors weren't optimistic a couple weeks ago. I'll be hoping that his fight continues and you get good news. 

I personally wouldn't do anything with a heart beat, but that's just me. As long as he's fighting I would hold out. I know the wait is just horrible for you. :hugs:

You CAN do this! Just continue being strong and hang in there.


----------



## hakunamatata

hopefulmama2b said:


> I try to avoid preggo flicks/lit! I had to work out of town this weekend so listened to the Something Blue audiobook (sequel to Something Borrowed). Man, I was such a baby. Bawling as I was driving down the highway.

I hear ya!!! I think I'm kinda crazy for reading it! But I kind of can't help myself!


----------



## hakunamatata

Soleil Breeze said:


> I shouldn't be surprised. I mean, from the get-go we were told that the hcg was very low. Baby is at 6 weeks 2 days development. Doc. even gave us a freebie week. According to LMP dates and insemination, we are "technically" at 7 weeks four days. But he gave us the goal of 6 weeks 5 days. Baby didn't even make that. Heart rate is 94 bpm. He's half a centimeter.
> 
> Doctor says it has a 2% chance of being a normal pregnancy. Terrific. One more ultrasound next week to confirm abnormal development then I need to decide on a D&C or drugs to induce miscarriage. Thrilling.
> 
> Thrilled.
> 
> Why? WHY? :sad2:
> 
> I turned to DH in the car after the appointment and said that we wouldn't have to go through this if we adopted. We'd have an already-formed, beautiful baby.
> 
> I really am not sure if I can go through the trauma of this again. It has been the most emotionally draining experience I have ever had.
> 
> I don't understand it.
> 
> god
> it hurts

Sending hugs and prayers!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

piccolo said:


> Since most of us on here have been trying for a while I wanted to share a story I heard yesterday. A good friend told me she is pregnant with her third. She's 35 or 36. She got pregnant with her first in 5 months, but it took her over a year to get pregnant with the second, and she suffered two miscarriages in that time. She thought she'd never be able to get pregnant again. Number two finally came in August, and then in January, _despite being on the pill AND breastfeeding_, she got pregnant again. Having a third was the last thing she wanted. It just goes to show how as much as we'd like to we really have no control over our bodies and when the time is right it will happen for all of us too. There's something sort of comforting in that I think.

This is fabulous news!!


----------



## hakunamatata

SMFirst said:


> I usually never read reviews for books or movies because of the spoilers, but that happened with "My Sister's Keeper" for me.. maybe that's part of the reason I didn't enjoy it as much (but I also just couldn't stand the mother for some reason)
> 
> Also, with "Shutter Island" I saw the movie first (which I liked a lot) and then tried to read the book, and found the book so boring after the movie :)
> 
> 
> So I had a good birthday - got gift certificates for the Garden Centre so I'll run over there tomorrow :) I also got a GC for a salon I like as I want to put highlights in my hair - another thing I'll have to get done soon!

Oh cool! You like to garden? I just started a garden this year. Well sort of, anyway, I have tomatoes, peppers, herbs, etc. growing in pots.

Yay for highlights! And glad your birthday was a good one.


----------



## hakunamatata

topsy said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I was 30 on sat :) My AF arrived this morning and this will be our first month of TTC :) My cycles are between 26-28 days. I have sort of been using OPK to find out when I ovulate, but I will be doing them religiously this month :)
> 
> I got married on sat :) and am hoping we will be on honeymoon when I ovulate so plenty of time for :sex: :)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxxxx

Congratulations on your wedding!!! :wedding:


----------



## SMFirst

Soleil - so sorry for all your pain. It's just so unfair that this is happening! I hope that you and your DH can support each other through this all. I personally am a huge supporter of adoption, so I think that's a great option to consider..But of course I hope things turn around for you..


----------



## MsJMouse

Soliel - :hugs: it sounds like you have a real fighter there and you have a heartbeat still so that sounds promising. Fingers and toes crossed that your next scan shows some positive news.


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck with testing Crumbs. 

Your chart is looking positive MrsMax. Hopefully it is this month.


----------



## MsJMouse

topsy said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I was 30 on sat :) My AF arrived this morning and this will be our first month of TTC :) My cycles are between 26-28 days. I have sort of been using OPK to find out when I ovulate, but I will be doing them religiously this month :)
> 
> I got married on sat :) and am hoping we will be on honeymoon when I ovulate so plenty of time for :sex: :)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxxxx

Congrats on your wedding. I know what you mean about the name change - I still sometimes have to think when someone rings up and asks for Mrs M and we have been married for 7 years this weekend (how time flies when you are having fun :happydance:)

Good luck with getting a honeymoon BFP - how exciting.


----------



## MsJMouse

Happy birthday to Topsy and MrsPTTC.


----------



## rosababy

Oh, Soleil. I'm so so so sorry you are going through this. How awful. I can't even imagine how much you are hurting. Keep praying. Maybe adoption will give you a beautiful baby and take the stress off just enough so that you conceive on your own...? Then, you'll have two beautiful babies. God has a plan for you, and it will be great whatever it is. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

hakunamatata said:


> I just borrowed Sing You Home by Jodi Picoult from my mom. The protagonist is pregnant. I inadvertently found a *major* spoiler on an Entertainment Weekly review of all places. (I had read this in March when the book first came out, and all I wanted was a general description, and I ended up w/ a huge spoiler. Kinda makes me mad). Anyway, I'm sure I'm going to cry when I read this one, especially because she is pregnant.

I'm afraid to read Jodi Picoult because I've heard all of her books are so sad! I like to listen to chick lit on the way to work, but the last one I listened to (Promises to Keep by Jane Green) made me sob everyday to work! Kind of defeating the purpose... I like Sophie Kinsella and Madeline Wickham. She has cute, funny stuff.



Crumbs said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you all had a good weekend. I wasn't as distracted as I thought I'd be but I tried to keep busy. :af: didn't come! But I'm too chicken to test!
> 
> Today I'm at CD30, my cycles range from 27 to 30 days (my longest ever) and so, technically, I'm not late yet. I was getting little twinges off and on all throughout the weekend but it never grew into the normal full-blown cramps.
> 
> I've decided to skip my language class today, in preparation for :af: If she makes her ugly appearance, I'll be doubled over in pain since I won't be able to take an Advil, it always starts slow for me and I want to make sure before I take it. I will be doing piles and piles of laundry instead, and it's about to rain so alls well!

I can't believe you're not testing yet! I understand about being scared to test, though. I'm always scared to test. I hope this is it for you!!! Keep us updated!



topsy said:


> Can I join you please?
> 
> I was 30 on sat :) My AF arrived this morning and this will be our first month of TTC :) My cycles are between 26-28 days. I have sort of been using OPK to find out when I ovulate, but I will be doing them religiously this month :)
> 
> I got married on sat :) and am hoping we will be on honeymoon when I ovulate so plenty of time for :sex: :)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxxxx

Welcome, congrats and happy birthday! :happydance:

Afm, just chillin' waiting for AF. :coffee: I go back to the RE tomorrow for an initial exam, cultures and sonogram. Kind of nervous...has anyone ever done the sonogram? She said they do it vaginally...that can't be fun. AF is due Sunday. Feeling little twinges and little things here and there, but I've noticed that with clomid, so I'm sure it's nothing.


----------



## hakunamatata

I totally understand. I have to be in the right frame of mind to read her books.


----------



## piccolo

Soleil,
I know I can't say anything to help but know I am thinking of you and sending you huge hugs.


----------



## Crumbs

*Soleil*, I'm so sorry to hear the news! :hugs:


As for me, I tested this early this morning and :bfn:


----------



## lilyrose13

Sorry Soleil:hugs: I'm 33, TTC #1 for 4 months, on CD9, and hoping for a BFP sometime soon! :dust: to everyone


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> Afm, just chillin' waiting for AF. :coffee: I go back to the RE tomorrow for an initial exam, cultures and sonogram. Kind of nervous...has anyone ever done the sonogram? She said they do it vaginally...that can't be fun. AF is due Sunday. Feeling little twinges and little things here and there, but I've noticed that with clomid, so I'm sure it's nothing.

I have had two internal ultrasounds. Not the most pleasant thing I have ever had done but definitely not the worst either. I would rather have an internal ultrasound done over a MRI (horrible things urghh :growlmad:) 

Good luck with your appt Rosababy.


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs said:


> *Soleil*, I'm so sorry to hear the news! :hugs:
> 
> 
> As for me, I tested this early this morning and :bfn:

Sorry to hear that it was BFN. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi Lilyrose13. Welcome.


----------



## Crumbs

I'm awake now (I went back to sleep after testing) and I'm about to catch the bus to school. Swedish lessons will drown my sorrows! :haha: 

I just wanted to say good luck to the rest of you testing and nearing your O! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - i cried reading your post. What you are going through is unimaginable. I am soooo sorry hon. Sending you masses of hugs and love and hope


----------



## rosababy

So my sonogram was this morning. Said looks like I o'ed from my right ovary, but that my left ovary was UNDER my uterus. What does this mean?? Has anyone heard of this before? He said it could be endo, but not necessarily, and that I shouldn't worry. Ha. He said we'd keep running tests. 

I googled it, but couldn't find much. Anyone heard of this? Is it similar to a tube being blocked? As in, it's still possible to get pregnant, but will take much longer?? I'm feeling so scared.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Lilyrose - Welcome :)

Crumbs - So sorry about the BFN. Might it be a bit early yet?

Rosa - Well I had an internal ultasound with my MC (two actually) and one of the techs was telling me that ovaries move around a lot (I guess mine was being elusive) so I wouldn't worry about the position of yours too much - sounds like it can still function.. 

Well guys... I tested.. I am in shock but there was a faint second line there on the FRER.. I had completely expected to see a negative..

I got a Birthday BFP! But I don't want to get too excited yet. I'll wait til I see a dark line to know it's not just a chemical pregnancy.. And with the last pregnancy that ended in MC, I knew from very early on that something wasn't right, so I hope this time to get the opposite sense...


----------



## rosababy

OMG, Susan!!!! Really?! Can you post the pic?? Congratulations!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Thanks for the encouragement about the ovaries...I hope it's not an issue.


----------



## sarah10380

Susan,
Congratulations! :happydance: I wish you the best of luck in your 9 months


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa*, I did some searching and found this blog. I didn't read on to see the conclusion or if she wrote about it or not, but perhaps you can msg her. https://thepitter-patter.blogspot.com/2010/09/dude-wheres-my-ovary.html
Apparently, it's not so rare so try not to worry too much. :hugs:

As for me, I'm waiting for DH to come home so we can buy some paint and then to our doctor's appointment. Then I realized the date ... June 21. WTF?! How the heck did we manage to read it as May 24?! I blame him, he said it was this Tuesday and like an idiot, all I did was double-check the time. Sigh.

But ... no sign of :af: I'm fatigued but that's probably because I woke-up at 5:00 to POAS.


----------



## Crumbs

SMFirst said:


> Hi Lilyrose - Welcome :)
> 
> Crumbs - So sorry about the BFN. Might it be a bit early yet?
> 
> Rosa - Well I had an internal ultasound with my MC (two actually) and one of the techs was telling me that ovaries move around a lot (I guess mine was being elusive) so I wouldn't worry about the position of yours too much - sounds like it can still function..
> 
> Well guys... I tested.. I am in shock but there was a faint second line there on the FRER.. I had completely expected to see a negative..
> 
> I got a Birthday BFP! But I don't want to get too excited yet. I'll wait til I see a dark line to know it's not just a chemical pregnancy.. And with the last pregnancy that ended in MC, I knew from very early on that something wasn't right, so I hope this time to get the opposite sense...

OMG!!!! *CONGRATS *:happydance: Yay! Wishing you a sticky little bean and a very healthy pregnancy and baby!!! It would be so cool if I was able to join you soon-ish! :hugs: 

I'm so happy our little group got another BFP ... let the momentum continue! Fx! :wohoo:


----------



## SMFirst

Here's the pic of the test.. this was CD28 (not really sure which DPO cuz I don't know exactly when I Ov :) )
 



Attached Files:







BFP23Maysm.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Yay, Susan!!! Great news!! :wohoo:

No denying that line!


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs said:


> *Rosa*, I did some searching and found this blog. I didn't read on to see the conclusion or if she wrote about it or not, but perhaps you can msg her. https://thepitter-patter.blogspot.com/2010/09/dude-wheres-my-ovary.html
> Apparently, it's not so rare so try not to worry too much. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I'm waiting for DH to come home so we can buy some paint and then to our doctor's appointment. Then I realized the date ... June 21. WTF?! How the heck did we manage to read it as May 24?! I blame him, he said it was this Tuesday and like an idiot, all I did was double-check the time. Sigh.
> 
> But ... no sign of :af: I'm fatigued but that's probably because I woke-up at 5:00 to POAS.

Thanks, Crumbs. I checked it out...hopefully it doesn't mean much. Just a freak thing. Why can't I be NORMAL?!?! :haha:

Susan, that's definitely a line!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Crumbs

Susan, that line is so clear! It gives me hope! :yellow::blue::pink:
:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

SMFirst said:


> Here's the pic of the test.. this was CD28 (not really sure which DPO cuz I don't know exactly when I Ov :) )

Congratulations!!! :happydance: x


----------



## mrsmax

Susan!!!!! Yay!!! That is soooooooooo a BFP!! Congratulations. Sending you all the best wishes and luck possible that this one is good and sticky and makes an appearance in 9 months! 

Please dont desert us completely.

I had a good feeling this month for our lil' thread. Maybe there is more to come. Anyone else testing soon?

I have been trying not to sympton spot my chart is si freakish this month, I can't help but hope...off toe acupuncture again tomorrow so will ask about my chart then.

Rosa - I can see why you are scared. Medics always scare us wthout realising - it sounds like you need more information and answers. What I would do is write a list of my worres and things I want to know and call them or take the list to your next appointment. 

My Fertility Clinic has a 24 answerphone wher eyou can leave your questions and they call you back the next day - do you have that? I am sure it is nothing to worry about, but i would want to know more.


----------



## Crumbs

rosababy said:


> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> *Rosa*, I did some searching and found this blog. I didn't read on to see the conclusion or if she wrote about it or not, but perhaps you can msg her. https://thepitter-patter.blogspot.com/2010/09/dude-wheres-my-ovary.html
> Apparently, it's not so rare so try not to worry too much. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I'm waiting for DH to come home so we can buy some paint and then to our doctor's appointment. Then I realized the date ... June 21. WTF?! How the heck did we manage to read it as May 24?! I blame him, he said it was this Tuesday and like an idiot, all I did was double-check the time. Sigh.
> 
> But ... no sign of :af: I'm fatigued but that's probably because I woke-up at 5:00 to POAS.
> 
> Thanks, Crumbs. I checked it out...hopefully it doesn't mean much. Just a freak thing. Why can't I be NORMAL?!?! :haha:
> 
> Susan, that's definitely a line!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

I just checked her most recent posts and she talks about being on her 3rd trimester! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Oooh, Crumbs, that's encouraging! Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

SMFirst said:


> I got a Birthday BFP! But I don't want to get too excited yet. I'll wait til I see a dark line to know it's not just a chemical pregnancy.. And with the last pregnancy that ended in MC, I knew from very early on that something wasn't right, so I hope this time to get the opposite sense...

Ooooh congrats!! Yay for a birthday BFP! Hoping and praying for a sticky bean for you! :baby: :happydance: :flower:


----------



## Crumbs

:af: is on it's way. I'm cramping and spotting, spent the morning in bed feeling sorry for myself but I think I'm a bit better now. I'm hoping the heavy days will be over before our trip to Öland on Friday. But with my luck, it'll probably only begin then. 

Wishing you lovely ladies more luck this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

mrsmax said:


> I had a good feeling this month for our lil' thread. Maybe there is more to come. Anyone else testing soon?

I'm testing on the 28th! I'll only be 10DPO (though I reckon 11 & FF is wrong) but it'll be 11yrs since I met my hubby! Trying very hard not to symptom spot but my breasts all of a sudden went sore & swollen through the night. This happened 2 months ago though, but not this early, & :witch: got me so am trying to ignore it & not check them every 5 minutes :haha: Looks like you'll be testing soon mrsmax? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs said:


> :af: is on it's way. I'm cramping and spotting, spent the morning in bed feeling sorry for myself but I think I'm a bit better now. I'm hoping the heavy days will be over before our trip to Öland on Friday. But with my luck, it'll probably only begin then.
> 
> Wishing you lovely ladies more luck this cycle! :hugs:

:hug: Hope it comes sooner rather than later hun. Here's hoping you get your :bfp: in June! x


----------



## mrsmax

Hi MrsPTCC - yes, I think I will test this month, I have tried not to the last couple of months, but I have a sniff of something positive this month and the sooner I get crushed the better if you know what I mean! I have ordered some cheapie HPTs and will test as soon as they arrive. Good luck with your testing - sore boobs is a good sign surely!!


----------



## SMFirst

Crumbs - Sorry AF looks to be arriving.. I'll still hold out hope that it's just implantation spotting!

mrsmax - Best of luck testing - hope it's good results.

And I won't be leaving you guys - I want to stay and hear all the other BFPs as they come..

Plus I don't like the First Trimester section - it's too much worry and stress and I want to keep calm..


----------



## hakunamatata

Calm is good! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

MsJMouse said:


> Happy birthday to Topsy and MrsPTTC.




mrsmax said:


> Soleil - i cried reading your post. What you are going through is unimaginable. I am soooo sorry hon. Sending you masses of hugs and love and hope




mrsmax said:


> Hi MrsPTCC - yes, I think I will test this month, I have tried not to the last couple of months, but I have a sniff of something positive this month and the sooner I get crushed the better if you know what I mean! I have ordered some:happydance: cheapie HPTs and will test as soon as they arrive. Good luck with your testing - sore boobs is a good sign surely!!

Wow you are strong if you don't normally test! But yes I know exactly what you mean, at least if you test around 12dpo & its a BfN then you're more than likely out for the month & its a waiting game for AF! Wishing you lots of luck & :dust: x


----------



## Birdie Dorf

SM: Congratulations! I joined a PAL group for winter births that is nice and calm. I can't go back to the reg. first tri groups either....


----------



## SMFirst

That's a good idea Birdie - I'll look that up, but still not comfortable to head there yet (I'll take a bit of time for things to seem more real)


----------



## kcali

Congrats SM!!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Aisak

Congrats Susan!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Susan/Birdie - maybe one month soon there will be enough on this group to have our own lil BFP group. That would be awesome. Sigh.


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Susan. :happydance::happydance: Hoping you have a h&h 9 months. 

FX'd for you MrsMax - your chart is looking pretty interesting. 

:hugs: Crumbs sorry to hear that AF is on its way and that your appt is next month.


----------



## SMFirst

mrsmax said:


> Susan/Birdie - maybe one month soon there will be enough on this group to have our own lil BFP group. That would be awesome. Sigh.

I really hope so! It's nice to stay with girls you already know! And I just want all of you to get your wishes :)


----------



## mrsmax

Well, I tested and got a BFN. It is only 10 DPO (the earliest I have ever tested) Feel ok as there is still hope, but has made me feel less positive than I did (which is a good thing as less far to fall). I just wish my chart wasnt so strange this month, but probably is the acupuncture.


----------



## rosababy

Well, cramps for 3 days now, and the brown spotting has begun. I guess AF is on her way. Sigh. WHHHHHYYYYYYY???????? I already called the RE and scheduled an appt for Tuesday for cd3 blood tests and a sonogram. Not sure what they're looking for, but who cares anymore. I know brown spotting doesn't necessarily mean AF, but with my luck, it probably does. 

I'm praying that this is just a fluke spotting...too late for implantation. On to cycle #13. At least I can drink this weekend. :wine:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - I can see why you are scared. Medics always scare us wthout realising - it sounds like you need more information and answers. What I would do is write a list of my worres and things I want to know and call them or take the list to your next appointment.
> 
> My Fertility Clinic has a 24 answerphone wher eyou can leave your questions and they call you back the next day - do you have that? I am sure it is nothing to worry about, but i would want to know more.

I will make a list. He's a "let's worry about it after we know what the problem is" and I'm very much a "well, I'm worrying about it already, so just tell me now what it could be..." kind of person. Whatever. I'm going in on Tuesday, so I'll ask then.



Crumbs said:


> :af: is on it's way. I'm cramping and spotting, spent the morning in bed feeling sorry for myself but I think I'm a bit better now. I'm hoping the heavy days will be over before our trip to Öland on Friday. But with my luck, it'll probably only begin then.

Sorry, Crumbs. Did af come? I think af is coming for me, too. :sad2: Cramps for 3 days, and brown spotting started last night. SUCKS.



mrsmax said:


> Well, I tested and got a BFN. It is only 10 DPO (the earliest I have ever tested) Feel ok as there is still hope, but has made me feel less positive than I did (which is a good thing as less far to fall). I just wish my chart wasnt so strange this month, but probably is the acupuncture.

10 is pretty early, mrsmax. How are you feeling today? Any signs of anything? I'm feeling pretty much out. I know that it isn't over until AF officially comes, but I can sure feel her coming. I keep running to the bathroom. :nope:


----------



## sarah10380

i'm sorry Rosa. How many dpo are you? fx'd for you that af doesn't come. I just started my first round of clomid this month (50 mg days 3-7)...were your cycles shorter or longer than normal? did you use opk's?


----------



## rosababy

sarah10380 said:


> i'm sorry Rosa. How many dpo are you? fx'd for you that af doesn't come. I just started my first round of clomid this month (50 mg days 3-7)...were your cycles shorter or longer than normal? did you use opk's?

And it's cd 1 again. :sad2: My cycles were about the same, maybe a little shorter. I used opks the first cycle, but not the last two. This was my last round of clomid. My ob wanted me to do 5 rounds, but my RE said nope, let's figure out what is going on. Clearly clomid is making o, but the job is still not being done. Something else must be wrong. Sigh.


----------



## sarah10380

I'm glad you are going to a RE...that is my next step too if the clomid doesn't work. My ob gave me 3 months and then it's to the RE for more tests to figure out whats going on. I just know your RE is going to figure out whats going on and will help you to get pregnant in no time! This is a good thing :) I know me saying that isn't going to make you feel better. I know how hard cd1 is. :hugs: At least you get to drink this weekend!:winkwink:

how many mg of clomid did you take and on what days of your cycle?


----------



## rosababy

Oh believe me, I'll have a drink this weekend! We're going wine tasting!! :wine:

I was on 100 mg, this was my 3rd and final round, and I took it on cd3-7.


----------



## SMFirst

Sorry Rosa, Hope you get some answers after Tuesday's appt..


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry to hear AF has arrived Rosa. Hopefully your appt on Tuesday goes well and you get some answers.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - this sucks doesn't it!! I tested again today at 12 DPO and still BFN. I think I better start believing it now :nope:

I am getting AF twinges so looks like it will be on to cycle 13 for me too. I could bawl. :sad2:

Good luck with your appointment on Tues. As soon as AF arrives I have to book my HSG. Sigh. What was the sonogram thing you had? I haven't bee offered that. 

This sucks, sucks, sucks :sad2:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi all!

Soleil I have been thinking of you lately and made it my business to stop in. I am so sorry for what you are going through but my hope is stronge I know yours is too. Send you hope, faith and Love. :hugs:

Smfirst happy belated birthday! Glad you had a good time! :)

Piccolo love those stories! Posted a few in my journal a few days ago.

Topsy welcome, congrats and Happy Belated. You have a lot of good things going on! Blessings.

Everyone else hope all is well and Baby wishes to us all sticky baby wishes...and one more prayer of hope and strength for our b&b sister Soleil!


----------



## mrsmax

Had a meltdown this evening. Were supposed to catch up with some friends who are over from overseas and I knew they had been ttc for a while. Had a feeling they were pgs but found out just before they arrived at the bar and I had to leave. I couldn't face them - how awful is that. My dh walked me home whilst I sobbed and then he went back out to join our group of friends - he is telling them I dont feel well. 

I am so upset even though I know I am being selfish and now I am mad with dh for leaving me at home alone sobbing.

I am fed up of looking on the bright side and being positive. It just feels so unfair - why me? why us? should i be pissed at dh for leaving me so upset?

I just want this to be over and get my bfp, but right now i dont believe it will ever happen :(


----------



## hakunamatata

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - this sucks doesn't it!! I tested again today at 12 DPO and still BFN. I think I better start believing it now :nope:
> 
> I am getting AF twinges so looks like it will be on to cycle 13 for me too. I could bawl. :sad2:
> 
> Good luck with your appointment on Tues. As soon as AF arrives I have to book my HSG. Sigh. What was the sonogram thing you had? I haven't bee offered that.
> 
> This sucks, sucks, sucks :sad2:

:hugs:

:friends:

:hug:


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> Had a meltdown this evening. Were supposed to catch up with some friends who are over from overseas and I knew they had been ttc for a while. Had a feeling they were pgs but found out just before they arrived at the bar and I had to leave. I couldn't face them - how awful is that. My dh walked me home whilst I sobbed and then he went back out to join our group of friends - he is telling them I dont feel well.
> 
> I am so upset even though I know I am being selfish and now I am mad with dh for leaving me at home alone sobbing.
> 
> I am fed up of looking on the bright side and being positive. It just feels so unfair - why me? why us? should i be pissed at dh for leaving me so upset?
> 
> I just want this to be over and get my bfp, but right now i dont believe it will ever happen :(

:hugs: 

I have a good friend that I haven't seen since April cause she is pregnant - she found out she was pregnant just weeks after my MMC and it just upsets me so much (not that I am unhappy for her - just that I am unhappy for my situation and she just reinforces it when I see her). 

This TTC thing sucks. I hope that you get your BFP soon MrsMax. :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa *:hugs: Hopefully this is our cycle! My :af: came that same day. I got back from a weekend get-away with DH and the in-laws, it started out quite nice then free-falled right after I sprained my ankle (tore a ligament). Trying to get used to crutches ... sigh.

*mrsmax * :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

mrsmax - sorry you are feeling down..

crumbs - sorry about the twisted ankle! hope you heal quickly!


----------



## hakunamatata

Crumbs - hope you heal quickly! :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

Hakuna - I meant to ask - why are you WTT? (If it's not too personal!)


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks everyone. AF arrived yesterday afternoon to on to cycle 13. Fell better today - although still a bit glum. Your thoughts have cheered me though.

Have to ring at 8.30 for my HSG. Yikes.

Crumbs - you poor thing! Hope it heals quick:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, sorry about af. :hugs: I'm also starting cycle #13 and going in for an hsg next Monday. I'm scared. Has anyone had this done?? 

crumbs, i hope you heal quickly! 

Afm, And the tests begin. I went in this morning for a blood test and a sonogram, so it was pretty easy. Tomorrow, I go in for "sonohyst" whatever that means...it's what the receptionist wrote on my appt card, Friday is hysteroscopy and next Monday is the hsg. I'm terrified. I do not deal with pain well. I guess I'm glad to get it all out of the way. After this, we go back in for a consultation to discuss the results. I'm hoping for an iui this cycle, but I'm sure he won't be on the ball that much. It's just that July and August, we'll be out of town around o time, so we'd be out of commission until September, which is a huge drag.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Sorry to hear about AF, Mrsmax and Rosa:hugs:

Rosa- good luck with your appt today. I hope all of your questions get answered. 

MrsMax- Good luck with the HSG!! I know how you feel as I too have avoided preggos because it's just too painful sometimes. 

Crumbs- Ouch! I hope you heal quickly. 

AFM- I just got back from a much needed beach vacation in Florida. DH and I had a great time!! We're trying really hard this month for a BFP. Maybe a little too hard because DH had a little increased frequency trauma :blush: Hope his little soldier feels better tonight though because we have plans! Ha! Come on BFP!!!


----------



## mrsmax

You made me laugh Hopeful!! 

Rosa - I have my HSG appointment next Friday (10th) - a littel bummed as that is day 12 so less chance to conceive this month, but hopefully worth it. 

Am a little envious of all your tests though - least you will feel like you should get to the bottom of what is up (if anything is wrong). After my HSG (provided it is clear) my next appointment isnt until end August :(

Have told dh we need to start saving for IUIs.

Going to try to keep positive this month and not get so down. I am sure PMA has something to do with it.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> You made me laugh Hopeful!!
> 
> Rosa - I have my HSG appointment next Friday (10th) - a littel bummed as that is day 12 so less chance to conceive this month, but hopefully worth it.
> 
> Am a little envious of all your tests though - least you will feel like you should get to the bottom of what is up (if anything is wrong). After my HSG (provided it is clear) my next appointment isnt until end August :(
> 
> Have told dh we need to start saving for IUIs.
> 
> Going to try to keep positive this month and not get so down. I am sure PMA has something to do with it.

start saving for iuis? are they not covered by your insurance? 3 rounds of IVF are covered with mine, so I'm assuming iuis are covered, but I don't know. I guess I should check on that! Why would cd12 be less likely that you would get preggo this cycle? Mine is on cd11...and why is your next appt end of august???

I'm glad we'll hopefully get some answers soon. I'm sure pma has a lot to do with it too, but I don't have much either. I won't be able to do an iui until september, so I pretty much have counted us out until then. maybe the hsg will help, but who knows. i'm feeling pretty down, too. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry to hear AF got you MrsMax.

Good luck with your appts Rosa and MrsMax.

Hope your ankle is feeling better Crumbs.

Just waiting for O. This month it seems to be taking so long (not that it is any different to any other month). :shrug: I just feel more impatient for some reason.


----------



## ttc32

me too i'm in the same boat trying to conceive for the last 4 months now currently 32years old . But i'm brainwashed my self to be Positive. IT has to happen.


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> You made me laugh Hopeful!!
> 
> Rosa - I have my HSG appointment next Friday (10th) - a littel bummed as that is day 12 so less chance to conceive this month, but hopefully worth it.
> 
> Am a little envious of all your tests though - least you will feel like you should get to the bottom of what is up (if anything is wrong). After my HSG (provided it is clear) my next appointment isnt until end August :(
> 
> Have told dh we need to start saving for IUIs.
> 
> Going to try to keep positive this month and not get so down. I am sure PMA has something to do with it.
> 
> start saving for iuis? are they not covered by your insurance? 3 rounds of IVF are covered with mine, so I'm assuming iuis are covered, but I don't know. I guess I should check on that! Why would cd12 be less likely that you would get preggo this cycle? Mine is on cd11...and why is your next appt end of august???
> 
> I'm glad we'll hopefully get some answers soon. I'm sure pma has a lot to do with it too, but I don't have much either. I won't be able to do an iui until september, so I pretty much have counted us out until then. maybe the hsg will help, but who knows. i'm feeling pretty down, too. :hugs:Click to expand...

In the UK health insurance doesn't usually cover IUIs or IVF. Usually in the Uk if you are under 39 you qualify for free IUIs or 3 free IVF - but my district has just decided that you have to be under 35!! So, if we have to go down that route we have to pay for it ourselves. Yikes!! I dont think we would do the first IUI in that case until Octoberish. 

The reason I said it was a bummer having HSG on CD12 is cause you can't have sex before the appointment - last month I o'd on day 13 so we would only get one or two shots if I O the same day this month That said, some people say it ups your chances. 

Big hugs - I wish we lived next door so we could moan together. This journey is getting lonelier every cycle :(


----------



## hopefulmama2b

mrsmax said:


> [Big hugs - I wish we lived next door so we could moan together. This journey is getting lonelier every cycle :(

That would be lovely wouldn't it? :friends:

Soliel- Thinking about you... :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> In the UK health insurance doesn't usually cover IUIs or IVF. Usually in the Uk if you are under 39 you qualify for free IUIs or 3 free IVF - but my district has just decided that you have to be under 35!! So, if we have to go down that route we have to pay for it ourselves. Yikes!! I dont think we would do the first IUI in that case until Octoberish.
> 
> The reason I said it was a bummer having HSG on CD12 is cause you can't have sex before the appointment - last month I o'd on day 13 so we would only get one or two shots if I O the same day this month That said, some people say it ups your chances.
> 
> Big hugs - I wish we lived next door so we could moan together. This journey is getting lonelier every cycle :(

It depends on what insurance you have here in the states. I have pretty great insurance, so it appears that everything is covered, including $100,000 of ivf. Hopefully I won't have to go the ivf route, though. I'm having the hsg on cd11, and I usually o late, cd 15-17, so I'll give a day or two off and start. I'm telling the dh to take care off business on his end so we can keep the sperm healthy until we're ready. :haha:

It would be nicer if we lived next door! It's hard to find people who I'm close to who are going through the same thing.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - wow that is great insurance (although I hope you never have to use it). 

Have researched costs if IUI and they are not as bad as I thought - so affordable. Phew. IVF is a lot more, but as you say let's hope we never get that far. 

Have googled "BFP 13 months plus" today and read lots of inspiring stories so feeling better today - although have the worst sore throat ever today.

How is everyone doing this cycle? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

mrsmax said:


> How is everyone doing this cycle? Anyone testing soon?

I'm doing ok. 1 dpo so I have a little wait still to go. It took me the same amount of time to get pregnant with my previous 2 pregnancies and this month would be "the winner" if history repeats itself. Although, I'm not too fond of my history so if a longer wait means I actually get to bring home a baby this time I will happily oblige.


----------



## mrsmax

Fxd Hopeful that this is the winning month and the bean is sticky!


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> Big hugs - I wish we lived next door so we could moan together. This journey is getting lonelier every cycle :(

I agree. Everyone over here already has their babies. I appear to be a late starter! :cry:

FX'd for a good month with a sticky BFP this month Hopeful. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hoping that everything is going okay Soliel.


----------



## rosababy

So I had my hysterscopy and it sucked. Like really painful. But it only lasted about 5 seconds each time it hurt. The worst thing was walking into "that" part of the office, and seeing the enormously scary and huge poin needles that I could only assume were going up the vajayjay. I immediately started crying. The nurse and doc were so nice and worked quickly. I also had an endometrial biopsy which was a surprise to me so that fear made cry too. Anyway it's over and doc said this is worse than hsg on Monday so I am relieved abou that. Said would not do an iui this cycle and then I told him he reason of dh being on military leave and he said hmmm well we'll talk about what u can do. Truth be told dh will be around early in am and late at pm so at least we can try on our own. It's over and I'm fine now.

Any word from Soleil? We're thinking of you, girl. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Rosa - bet you are glad that is over. Pleased to hear the doctors and nurses were sympathetic. Sounds horrid. When do you get the results?

It doesnt look like Soleil has commented anywhere for ages. Hopefully she is waiting her 3 months out away from BnB and will be back for her 2nd trimester.


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosa that doesn't sound pleasant so I can imagine you are glad it is all done. Good luck with your HSG on monday. At least things are moving along and you will hopefully get your results fairly quickly.


----------



## hakunamatata

Just wanted to say hi ladies! I'm just 3 months away from TTC now! I'll be reading up on you all in the meantime, and I can't wait to share my stories w/ you soon.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa- sorry to hear it was painful, but you're doing it for a great cause! You have to get to the bottom of all of this and get your baby! Keep being strong. Good luck Monday. In the past when I have had to get poked and prodded and more IVs than I even care to think about I just tried my best to close my eyes, hold back the tears the best I could, and think of how I am doing this for my family. And if this is what it takes for me to finally get my baby so be it. I can't imagine any pain that we all wouldn't ultimately go through.

Hakuna- That's just a hop, skip, and a few good pool days away! It'll be here before you know it. I see you have a chart, but no temps? Are you going to temp before hand. I could see the positives of both- on one hand you can get a good feel of how your cycle works before hand and also have something to show the doctors if unfortunately it gets to that point. On the other hand- minimal stress is key!

FF is totally confused on my O and so am I although I think I'm really 3 dpo or 4 at the absolutely most. I had a thermometer mishap on Tuesday and it's throwing everything off. I imagine that O has occurred and that's ultimately the goal! And hopefully one or two of the bd-ing sessions fell in the fertile phase.

I will be testing next Sunday. FXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Hey Rosa - bet you are glad that is over. Pleased to hear the doctors and nurses were sympathetic. Sounds horrid. When do you get the results?

Thanks. I have the hsg on Monday, but the doc said the Friday test was worse. Not sure if he was just trying to make me feel better, but it worked! I'm less scared about it, now that I know what to expect. I'll have a consultation with my dh and the doc on Wednesday afternoon, where I find out the results of all the tests and figure out what the next step is.



hopefulmama2b said:


> Rosa- sorry to hear it was painful, but you're doing it for a great cause! You have to get to the bottom of all of this and get your baby! Keep being strong. Good luck Monday. In the past when I have had to get poked and prodded and more IVs than I even care to think about I just tried my best to close my eyes, hold back the tears the best I could, and think of how I am doing this for my family. And if this is what it takes for me to finally get my baby so be it. I can't imagine any pain that we all wouldn't ultimately go through.

That's what's keeping me going...I'm doing this for a family. It sucks, but it'll be worth it. It's just not fair that some people never have to go through this. Although, not that I wish it on anyone.



hakunamatata said:


> Just wanted to say hi ladies! I'm just 3 months away from TTC now! I'll be reading up on you all in the meantime, and I can't wait to share my stories w/ you soon.

Good luck! Are you learning about your cycle? That'll help a lot! Do you wish you were starting now, or are you happy you're waiting?


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow Wednesday is quick for results Rosa. Pathology stuff here usually takes at least a week unless its marked as urgent - though haven't been to a FS as yet so no idea if that is quicker. 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I can't believe it is June already. This year is flying by. It means we have been trying for a year this month (though we did get a BFP just not a sticky one so I guess the year doesn't really count). Now just for some BFPs for us all.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey ladies,

Haven't started temping yet. Probably should so I can keep better track of ovulation and whatnot.

Some days I wish I were TTC right this second, but I am glad to wait a little bit longer so I can get settled in my job and save some money.

Hope everyone had a good weekend! FX for you Hopefulmama!


----------



## MsJMouse

hakunamatata said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Haven't started temping yet. Probably should so I can keep better track of ovulation and whatnot.
> 
> Some days I wish I were TTC right this second, but I am glad to wait a little bit longer so I can get settled in my job and save some money.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend! FX for you Hopefulmama!

I am in two minds about falling pregnant this month - financially it would be better if we didn't as DH will be off Probation by mid July. But at the same time what difference will one month make and it took us 6 mths the first time so I am kinda thinking it will take at least that long again. 

It is hard waiting to try. I went off BC in Feb last year but we waited till June to try (also due to financial reasons). I am sure the three months will fly by Hakunamatata and you will be trying before you know it.


----------



## Regalpeas

MsJmouse, I was checking in for the same thing about Soleil. Does anyone talk to her outside bnb?

Mrsmax I read your meltdown post and started to tear up right here at work. I know the feeling I know it all too well. At work and in my family and amongst my friendsso many pregnanciesso much the pain of personal failure. Being happy for them but also feeling the tears in your own soul. Hang in there. What usually helps me is seeing so many people wait here and try for long periods and not give up hopethen finally get pregnant. It supercharges me and keeps me encouraged. Our day will come! Feel better, honey. :hugs:

Hakuna, 3 mos! Woohoo and the countdown begins. Cant wait till its your time to try too.

To everyone hugs and :dust:


----------



## Crumbs

Regalpeas, your post was inspiring. Our day will come!


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi everyone, I know I come on this sporadically but just finding it so hard right now... Still trying. Had 2 IUI's and was told we had a 2% chance of it happening naturally. Started saving for IVF only to have house broken into. Any money saved now has to go pay for an alarm, (insurance will only cover loss or damage) it just seems every month around my ovulation something happens to prevent us from trying..... Between family having nervous breakdowns and coming to live with us, other family marriages breaking up and now our house been burgled, I'm beginning to think it's Gds way of saying to just give up- it'll never happen, face facts you'll never be a Mom..... :-(


----------



## hopefulmama2b

So sorry to hear about that Dodima! I don't think it means to give up. Maybe it hasn't happened because at the moment you have to deal with this stuff and then you'll get pregnant and not have to worry about anyone else, but your little bean. Don't give up hope although we all feel that way from time to time.


----------



## rosababy

Dodima, I'm so sorry to hear about everything that's going on. :hugs: That's terrible. This does not mean that you're not destined to be a mom, though. Just testing your faith. You can do this! How many iuis will you do before ivf?

Afm, just got back from my hsg. It wasn't too bad. Bad cramping, but nothing like the hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy I had on Friday. THAT one sucked. As far as the tubes, doc said he THINKS they're fine. The dye went through, but not all of the dye. Some of it pooled in an area that it wasn't supposed to be, so he's not sure why. We might have to do a laproscopy thing (not sure what he said) to see what's up with my tubes. And I stupidly thought this would be my last test. :nope:

We go in on Wednesday for a consultation and we'll find out more then. I just want a baby.


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa *:hugs: I'm happy to hear your tests are almost done -- that's a huge hurdle! Congrats! 

*Dodima*, I'm so sorry to hear about everything you've been going through lately. Please don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Regalpeas said:


> MsJmouse, I was checking in for the same thing about Soleil. Does anyone talk to her outside bnb?
> 
> Mrsmax I read your meltdown post and started to tear up right here at work. I know the feeling I know it all too well. At work and in my family and amongst my friendsso many pregnanciesso much the pain of personal failure. Being happy for them but also feeling the tears in your own soul. Hang in there. What usually helps me is seeing so many people wait here and try for long periods and not give up hopethen finally get pregnant. It supercharges me and keeps me encouraged. Our day will come! Feel better, honey. :hugs:
> 
> Hakuna, 3 mos! Woohoo and the countdown begins. Cant wait till its your time to try too.
> 
> To everyone hugs and :dust:

Thank you RegalPeas - This place provides so much comfort. Without it I would think I was a total freak for not being able to ttc in the 1st 6 months. 

I just pray that we are all blessed with our dream one day soon :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

Dodima - massive hugs. 2 IUIs isn't a huge number from what I've read (been reading up on them over the weekend) most specialists say to try at least 4 before moving to IVF. Why do they say you only have a 2% chance? Please, please don't give up hope. Not yet. 

Rosa - glad to hear HSG was less traumatic. Interesting what the dr said about the pooling, but it doesn't sound like they are blocked though. Bet you can't wait for the appointment on Wednesday and to be honest, if they do make you do more tests at least it means they are serious about finding out what is wrong and not just palming you off with a treatment you may not need. I really have everything crossed for you. 
Also, I have my HSG on Friday so pleased to hear not too awful. Did you go back to work after? I have taken the day off, but not sure if I needed to really.


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all, 
Thanks for the replies.
@ Mrsmax not sure why we've 2% chance doctor said that based on our history that's the chance. I appear to be normal enough but without IVF they won't know what quality my eggs are etc. DH has a lowish count and his little guys are a bit lazy. Doc said 1 more IUI would be 8% successful with IVF being between 30-35% depending on egg quality.

Just having a bad run of it at the moment so have had enough. 
None of our family know any of this nor are they any way interested in the whole process (they are aware we are attending fertility but neither parents ask how it's going) they all just seem to want to burden us with their problems.
I actually "joked" about ending it all last week and that got no reaction... Feel like I actually have to take my life for people to wake up and notice that we're finding life very difficult at the moment....


----------



## mrsmax

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for the replies.
> @ Mrsmax not sure why we've 2% chance doctor said that based on our history that's the chance. I appear to be normal enough but without IVF they won't know what quality my eggs are etc. DH has a lowish count and his little guys are a bit lazy. Doc said 1 more IUI would be 8% successful with IVF being between 30-35% depending on egg quality.
> 
> Just having a bad run of it at the moment so have had enough.
> None of our family know any of this nor are they any way interested in the whole process (they are aware we are attending fertility but neither parents ask how it's going) they all just seem to want to burden us with their problems.
> I actually "joked" about ending it all last week and that got no reaction... Feel like I actually have to take my life for people to wake up and notice that we're finding life very difficult at the moment....

Dodima :hugs: Please never ever feel like that. I know how horrid it is to unsupportive people around you during this time - my MIL is truely horrible. She never liked me and seems to be loving this difficult time for us. She upset me so much this wkend that I have told DH I dont want to see her until I am in my second trimester (cause I will get preggo!!) cause she upsets me and stresses me so much. They never mention what we are going through, but MIL told DH and I how easy our life is, how we have no clue what it is like to get up everyday at 5am to feed a baby etc etc and how hard SIL has it with 2 kids. So hurtful. We both have stressful jobs and work our arses off - it's not like we laze around the house all day. I am a lawyer for goodness sake - I work hard. SIL is a stay at home mum - which is such a privilege, but MIL made out like we should feel sorry for her!! Argh - what I would give to haveto get up at 4am to feed a baby!! She even made a sarcastic comment to my mum (who had no grandkids) about having no grandchildren. 

So I do know a bit what it is like for the people around you not to care, but they are not the important ones - you, dh and your baby to be are all that matters. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosababy - Glad to hear monday's test wasn't as horrible. GL with your results tomorrow.

MrsMax - good luck with your test on Friday. Hopefully it means you are on your way to some answers also.

Dodima1999 - :hugs: sorry to hear what a horrible time you are having at the moment. A break in is a horrible thing to have to deal, that feeling of personal violation. Then to top it off your family being unsupportive of you TTC. Please don't think that the only way anyone will notice is if you aren't there anymore, it is not true. As mrsmax said - they are not the important ones, you, DH and your baby are the ones who really count. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

dodima and mrsmax, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs: At least you have us to talk to! :flower: Is there anyone, friends, coworkers, who know about your ttc struggle that you can talk to? I've noticed that the more I talk about it, the more I find out about people who have struggled, and I never knew about it. It makes me feel better knowing that a lot of people go through this, they just don't announce it. Hang in there...we'll all get there together.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - glad to hear HSG was less traumatic. Interesting what the dr said about the pooling, but it doesn't sound like they are blocked though. Bet you can't wait for the appointment on Wednesday and to be honest, if they do make you do more tests at least it means they are serious about finding out what is wrong and not just palming you off with a treatment you may not need. I really have everything crossed for you.
> Also, I have my HSG on Friday so pleased to hear not too awful. Did you go back to work after? I have taken the day off, but not sure if I needed to really.

No, it doesn't sound like they're blocked, but I just wonder why all the dye didn't go through? Hopefully the doc can find some answers. He seems like the "we'll figure this out" kind of guy, and I like that. I can't WAIT for Wednesday! I'm happy everything is moving so quickly. 

Hsg is not too bad. I took 800 mg of advil before I went, and I remembered to BREATHE during the process. Deep, slow breathing. It's like af cramps times 100, but the good news is, it only lasts for about 5-8 seconds. I did not go back to work, but only because I had it done at the end of the work day. I totally could have gone back, because I felt completely find afterwards. I found the hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy WAY worse.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa- Glad the test went better than last week and I hope you have a good appointment tomorrow. 

MrsMax- still waiting for your journal... And good luck on Friday!! I'm sure you're nervous, but I hope it brings insight or at least rules out the tube issue.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So here I am. No longer pregnant. Baby left me on Saturday. I looked down and there he was, a perfect little being in a sac. I keep thinking I am over it and then I just cry randomly. In restaurants. At the office. Sitting on the couch. I suppose it's etched in the back of my mind. It's been an ordeal.

I know that I knew this was coming and that I've had "weeks" of glum news, but I wasn't prepared to see baby. I wasn't prepared to have to "dispose" of the being that was in me for all those weeks and who I wanted - and still want - so badly.

I can't even begin to describe how bad this has been.

But, yeah, I'm no longer pregnant. 

I became an Aunt today, though. I've seen some photos and she seems like a beautiful little girl. Of course, I take one look at the photos and there comes the burst of tears. I am glad that I am far away from them right now. They would think I am nuts. They don't know my pregnancy/miscarriage story. I'm just thankful I didn't miscarry on the day she was born. That would have been really tough.

Anyway. Yeah. There's not much else to say right now. Wait! Yes, congratulations to SM First! I wish you love and health and a beautiful sticky bean! Rosa...I hope everything comes out well with the tests; I will pray for you. Everyone else - BFP wishes and peace...

Sorry. Crying again. I thought that writing this was going to be easier. It's just making my head hurt. 

All right. I have to go. Meeting DH for dinner and I need to get my face in order.

Love to you all.

xx


----------



## SMFirst

oh Soleil - I'm so sorry. We are all here to lean on when you need. And certainly get all the support you need from your DH as well. And make sure he talks things out too, as he'll be hurting too I'm sure.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Oh god, Soliel. I'm so sorry that you have to experience this. Just know you are not alone. Like I said before you are welcome to email me anytime you just want to vent and talk about how unfair life is. Thinking of you and I hope you begin to heal soon. Did you take the sac and baby to the doctor for genetic testing? I know they usually want you to wait until it's a recurring problem, but I just think that's unfair. I know you are probably wanting an answer to the why. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh Soleil. Honey. {{{{{hugs}}}}} :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

oh, soleil. :hugs: Your post made me cry...I am so so so incredibly sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how it must feel. I am praying for you, too, friend. We are always here for you.


----------



## pink80

*Soleil* - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: there is nothing anyone can say right now to make the pain ease, but please know that you are not alone - pm me any time you need a chat or rant :hugs: it's perfectly normal to cry at completely random times, I'm three months on and I still do - it's somethig that'll you never ever forgot and nor would you want to forgot your precious baby that was just too perfect for this world - hugs and kisses to you and your angel xxxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - I am so, so, so sorry for your loss. Your news made me cry - it is all so very unfair. As everyone has said, there is nothing we can say except that we support you and are here for you. :hugs: Lean on your dh and anyone else you trust - you are grieving so dont expect too much of yourself - cry whenever you feel the need :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil so sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine how you must feel.. :hugs: x


----------



## Crumbs

*Soleil*, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sweetie, take your time to mourn. You don't have to rush the healing process. I only hope the pain subsides with time :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Went to our consultation today. I feel so encouraged...because I had a weirdo hsg result (some of the dye went through the tubes, but some of it pooled at the top of the uterus and went through the blood vessels), we're doing a laparoscopy to see what's up. He suspects a little endometriosis. In which case, he'll laser it out while I'm under and we'll do an IUI after that. He said his goal is for us to be preggo by the end of the summer. :happydance: Said WORST case scenario is my tubes are blocked or nonfunctional and we do ivf. However, I still have to convince dh that this is an option...he's not so much into it. Hopefully, we won't get to this point. But he doesn't think they are blocked.


----------



## Crumbs

That's excellent news, Rosa! Your doc sounds wonderful! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay, that's good news Rosa! x x


----------



## MsJMouse

Soliel - so sorry for your loss. :hugs: There is nothing anyone can say to make this better, but do try to talk about it with DH, friends or us on BnB. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> Went to our consultation today. I feel so encouraged...because I had a weirdo hsg result (some of the dye went through the tubes, but some of it pooled at the top of the uterus and went through the blood vessels), we're doing a laparoscopy to see what's up. He suspects a little endometriosis. In which case, he'll laser it out while I'm under and we'll do an IUI after that. He said his goal is for us to be preggo by the end of the summer. :happydance: Said WORST case scenario is my tubes are blocked or nonfunctional and we do ivf. However, I still have to convince dh that this is an option...he's not so much into it. Hopefully, we won't get to this point. But he doesn't think they are blocked.

Pregnant by the end of summer - that sounds like a great goal. Great results Rosa. :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hugs to everyone, hope you're having a good day.

:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - that is great. Seems like you have a good, positive doctor!! You must be excited to be getting somewhere and end of summer is a fab goal!! When you doing the laps and IUI? HOw exciting!! :)

Off to my HSG tomorrow. I'm not so scared now I've read you r post - thanks for that.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck Rosa! I love the optimism of your doctor!


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - that is great. Seems like you have a good, positive doctor!! You must be excited to be getting somewhere and end of summer is a fab goal!! When you doing the laps and IUI? HOw exciting!! :)
> 
> Off to my HSG tomorrow. I'm not so scared now I've read you r post - thanks for that.

I'm glad my post made you less scared. Just take some pain meds and breathe. It only lasts 10 seconds and it was way less worse than I thought it was goiing to be. The fear of the unknown is always the worst. The hysteroscopy was way worse. My doc is very optomistic, and I love him! 

The laparoscopy is next cycle, probably end up being the first thursday in July. My dh will be gone for army, but my mom is going to come out to be with me. I'm not sure the doc will do an IUI that cycle (especially since my dh will be in and out that week, not sure if he'll be able to get to the doc with his "sample") and we'll be on vacation during my fertile time in August, so we might have to wait until September for the IUI. Kind of annoying, but that's life, I guess. Either way, I'm excited that things are moving along FINALLY!


----------



## Crumbs

I just finished watching this and had to share. It's a British documentary on sperm and their battle towards conception. As in, if sperm were human size, what would their journey look like. It's really interesting, and pretty amusing too!

*The Great Sperm Race:* https://youtu.be/gAnMymnJiLM

I'm gonna get DH to watch it with me when he gets home from work.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs said:


> I just finished watching this and had to share. It's a British documentary on sperm and their battle towards conception. As in, if sperm were human size, what would their journey look like. It's really interesting, and pretty amusing too!
> 
> *The Great Sperm Race:* https://youtu.be/gAnMymnJiLM
> 
> I'm gonna get DH to watch it with me when he gets home from work.

Its amazing isn't it Crumbs?! I saw it a couple of months ago & DH promised me he'd watch it but still hasnt to this day! :dohh: x


----------



## SMFirst

I'm interested in watching the video - but at work we have no speakers, so I'll watch it with DH when I get home :)


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all,
So I'm hoping my breakdown on Sunday was because I'm pregnant. My period is late (only by 2 days but I'm normally like clockwork) I have really sore boobs for last 2 weeks now and within the last week I've had light headed, dull back ache (more like when you've sat for too long) and am shattered....
I'm terrified to test in case it's the witch playing tricks on me. 

Fingers crossed she stays away. 

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Crumbs

Dodima1999, Fx for you, hun! :hugs: 
:dust:


----------



## MsJMouse

Good Luck Dodima1999.

Good luck today with your HSG MrsMax. 

Just checking in quickly before I go to work. Boss is on leave for the next five weeks so I am in charge which is great cause I hopefully won't have much time to think about things in the TWW. 

Happy Friday everyone - TGIF as my brain is on overload from all the stuff I need to know with the boss going on leave. :wacko:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Awesome video, Crumbs!! Thanks for sharing. I only watched part one and can't wait until I have more time to see if the sperm win the race! Although it would be a pretty crappy and boring movie if they don't. You know, kind of like the movie we are all living everyday :winkwink: Haha! Thanks again!

Good luck tomorrow mrsmax!!


----------



## mrsmax

I have my HSG in 4 hours!! eeekk!!

Am working from home this morning as I didn't think I could concentrate with it on my mind in the office - what a wimp I am. 

Dodima - I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. PLease let us know as soon as you test - wishing all the luck in the world!!

Right - off to watch Crumbs video (I know I should be working, but hey I was working until 9pm last night so I refuse to feel guilty!!)


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, Good luck on your HSG! 

As for the movie, I convinced DH to watch it, it wasn't easy. For some reason a "sperm movie" didn't get him as excited as I hoped! :haha: But we didn't have anything else to watch so it worked out. I was hoping he'd think it was as interesting as I thought it was, he made it through the whole movie but barely. 

I'm CD17 today, no idea if I ovulated yet, although I should have. It's been hot as all heck this past week and we've slept in the guestroom (where it's cool) or slept with the window open only to be cold in the morning. My ankle hasn't fully healed so if I forgotten my thermometer, I can't easy go and get it. So even if I was able to temp, I'm not sure it's accurate.

I'm counting down to getting our results for the blood tests and sperm sample on the 21st.


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs said:


> I just finished watching this and had to share. It's a British documentary on sperm and their battle towards conception. As in, if sperm were human size, what would their journey look like. It's really interesting, and pretty amusing too!
> 
> *The Great Sperm Race:* https://youtu.be/gAnMymnJiLM
> 
> I'm gonna get DH to watch it with me when he gets home from work.

Just watched it - had to watch on 4OD as blocked on YOuTube in the UK. Brilliant - although kinda depressing as it makes you realise how improbable this all is :) :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

mrsmax said:


> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> I just finished watching this and had to share. It's a British documentary on sperm and their battle towards conception. As in, if sperm were human size, what would their journey look like. It's really interesting, and pretty amusing too!
> 
> *The Great Sperm Race:* https://youtu.be/gAnMymnJiLM
> 
> I'm gonna get DH to watch it with me when he gets home from work.
> 
> Just watched it - had to watch on 4OD as blocked on YOuTube in the UK. Brilliant - although kinda depressing as it makes you realise how improbable this all is :) :wacko:Click to expand...

Makes you wonder how the hell people get pregnant by accident!! :growlmad:

Wonder why it was blocked on Youtube, strange...

Ladies I'm starting on Softcups this month, just tried one tonight and they're not so bad. Hope they keep the :spermy: in! :thumbup: x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, how did your hsg go? Did the doc tell you any results? Thinking about you.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I am in a better mood today. Yesterday was bad. My father-in-law called and he happened to mention how he had cried when he heard about the loss, but didn't call because he didn't know what to say. Bless him. Of course, I cried all over again. But, like I said, today is good. I think that I am convincing myself that it is all right that I am not pregnant now. We're going on a trip in the next few days, have an out-of-state move in July and I need to do some dissertation fieldwork in the fall. I keep telling myself that there's some other plan the universe has in store for me and that I WILL get pregnant (with a healthy sticky bean!) again. 

Right now I am just evading sex (and DH is so understanding, sweet thing that he is). I've read that I should wait two weeks after the miscarriage. Part of me thinks that I'll ovulate on our vacation, have sex, and get pregnant right away. Then I'll lose the baby because my body isn't ready. Ugh. DH says "No sex. Unless you want to risk the chance of miscarrying again." No. No thanks. But I'm going for it during the vacation - I mean, seriously, what would the chances be of us conceiving naturally?!

Dodima - girrrrl, I pray this is your lucky month! I hope AF stays "late" for another 30-odd weeks! :)
Mrsmax - I hope the hsg went well for you; tubes open and everything looks good. I didn't have a very good experience with my hsg. But, hey, it's done.
Rosa - have you considered freezing DH's sperm? That way you can inseminate even if he's not around?

Thanks for all the love you guys have shown me through this! xx And if I didn't respond to a private message - forgive me, but for some reason one of the messages I read two days ago has disappeared and I can't respond. But love! love! love! and THANK YOU!! :kiss:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

"The first scientists thought they could see tiny preformed people in the head of the sperm." :rofl:

Great video, but MrsMax I agree. Kind of left me with a pessimistic feeling in my gut. Obviously it happens everyday, but it's apparently quite the trek to get there. 

Soleil- good to hear from you. Glad you're feeling better and I hope you have a good vacation. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, SO glad to hear that you're doing better. :hugs: Sounds like you have a lot of exciting stuff planned for the near future. That will help! The good news is that you got pregnant though, so I'm sure it won't be long until it happens again. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - so pleased you are feeling a bit better. Sounds like dh and people are supporting you and that is fab. 

Well, I had my HSG yesterday and my tubes are clear!! :happydance: I dont get the official verdict until my appointment in August but the dr showed the dye flowing through my tubes on a big screeen. One side did take longer than the other, so will see if they say anything about that at the clinic, but I'm celebrating the good news. Something positive on this long journey.

The procedure was so much easier than I expected - I cried in the bathroom before I went in - I was so emotional - but the dr and nurse were so lovely it really wasnt bad or uncomfortable at all.

Thanks for everyone's thoughts - Rosa I thought of you while I was in the waiting room - it made me feel bettert knowing someone I "know" had just gone through the same thing. 

Going to put my positive head on now until our next FC appointment late August. My dh's sperm are good, my FSH good, my tubes are clear and I ovulate every month. So, gonna give it our best shot for the next 2 months and see what happens. Right now, I have to believe that we can have a :baby::baby: naturally.

:hugs: to all and Dodima - any news....?


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, excellent news!! I'm so happy that your tubes are clear and your survived the hsg! :happydance: I'm touched that you thought of me. :blush: It's over! I can't believe you have to wait until August for the consult! :saywhat: Why so long? The good news is that we're more fertile for a few months after the hsg, so let's hope we get knocked up on our own soon! Do you know what your next step is? IUI?


----------



## Regalpeas

So glad to see you back and in good spirits. PMA is the way to go! You are strong. You are beautiful. Keep the faith. Enjoy your trip.:flower:

I think it's awesome you're working on your Ph.D.

I know there are great plans in store for you, honey!:hugs:

Never stop believing!:thumbup:



Soleil Breeze said:


> So I am in a better mood today. Yesterday was bad. My father-in-law called and he happened to mention how he had cried when he heard about the loss, but didn't call because he didn't know what to say. Bless him. Of course, I cried all over again. But, like I said, today is good. I think that I am convincing myself that it is all right that I am not pregnant now. We're going on a trip in the next few days, have an out-of-state move in July and I need to do some dissertation fieldwork in the fall. I keep telling myself that there's some other plan the universe has in store for me and that I WILL get pregnant (with a healthy sticky bean!) again.
> 
> Right now I am just evading sex (and DH is so understanding, sweet thing that he is). I've read that I should wait two weeks after the miscarriage. Part of me thinks that I'll ovulate on our vacation, have sex, and get pregnant right away. Then I'll lose the baby because my body isn't ready. Ugh. DH says "No sex. Unless you want to risk the chance of miscarrying again." No. No thanks. But I'm going for it during the vacation - I mean, seriously, what would the chances be of us conceiving naturally?!
> 
> ----
> Thanks for all the love you guys have shown me through this! xx And if I didn't respond to a private message - forgive me, but for some reason one of the messages I read two days ago has disappeared and I can't respond. But love! love! love! and THANK YOU!! :kiss:


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> mrsmax, excellent news!! I'm so happy that your tubes are clear and your survived the hsg! :happydance: I'm touched that you thought of me. :blush: It's over! I can't believe you have to wait until August for the consult! :saywhat: Why so long? The good news is that we're more fertile for a few months after the hsg, so let's hope we get knocked up on our own soon! Do you know what your next step is? IUI?

When we had our first clinic appointment a couple of months ago they said that I showed no signs of infertility and should wait - hence the appointment as late as August!! I think it is casue in Uk it is NHS (so free healthcare) so they dont rush to spend money.

No idea what they will say my next step will be, but I want 2 months Clomid (no IUI) then 3 IUIs and then IVF. Once we do IUI we have to go private anyways so they should help decide what to do - hence why will try Clomid for 2 months as that is free - but the Fert clinic said it wouldnt do anything for me as I ovulate, but I have googled and want to give it a chance. 

However, as you say we are more fertile for the next couple of months so I am going to get my BFP before I have to do any of those things!! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

mrsmax said:


> Soleil - so pleased you are feeling a bit better. Sounds like dh and people are supporting you and that is fab.
> 
> Well, I had my HSG yesterday and my tubes are clear!! :happydance: I dont get the official verdict until my appointment in August but the dr showed the dye flowing through my tubes on a big screeen. One side did take longer than the other, so will see if they say anything about that at the clinic, but I'm celebrating the good news. Something positive on this long journey.
> 
> The procedure was so much easier than I expected - I cried in the bathroom before I went in - I was so emotional - but the dr and nurse were so lovely it really wasnt bad or uncomfortable at all.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's thoughts - Rosa I thought of you while I was in the waiting room - it made me feel bettert knowing someone I "know" had just gone through the same thing.
> 
> Going to put my positive head on now until our next FC appointment late August. My dh's sperm are good, my FSH good, my tubes are clear and I ovulate every month. So, gonna give it our best shot for the next 2 months and see what happens. Right now, I have to believe that we can have a :baby::baby: naturally.
> 
> :hugs: to all and Dodima - any news....?

That's great news!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Soleil - glad to hear you are feeling better. Have fun on your vaccation.

mrsmax - good to hear that your results are good. FX'd you get your BFP before you appt in August.


----------



## Crumbs

Soleil, glad to hear you're feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I got my gummy prenatal vitamins!! So excited to be TTC soon!


----------



## MsJMouse

hakunamatata said:


> I got my gummy prenatal vitamins!! So excited to be TTC soon!

Gummy prenatal vitamins sound nice. Better than taking horrible huge capsules - yuck!!

:happydance: for TTC soon. It will be here before you know it. This year is just flying by!!!


----------



## Crumbs

As for flying by, I sure wish this cycle flew faster! Since I sprained my ankle, everything's been a crawl, not just literally! :haha: I have a list of things I need to do but can't and I'm not sure if I managed to ovulate on time. I just want this cycle to end already, that way I can book our holiday. That and painting, I need to start painting but I'm being careful, so I'm waiting. Sigh.

6 more days until we get our results.


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: Crumbs. Time does seem to drag when you are waiting for something to happen. GL with your results.


----------



## hakunamatata

MsJMouse said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I got my gummy prenatal vitamins!! So excited to be TTC soon!
> 
> Gummy prenatal vitamins sound nice. Better than taking horrible huge capsules - yuck!!
> 
> :happydance: for TTC soon. It will be here before you know it. This year is just flying by!!!Click to expand...

They are tasty! Just like candy! I can't take vitamins in pill form cuz they make me nauseous.

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## Aisak

DH is FINALLY home for good tomorrow!! It's been such a long 6 months.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! Enjoy your reunion!!


----------



## SMFirst

yay Aisak!! Are you doing anything special for his return?


----------



## Crumbs

Aisak said:


> DH is FINALLY home for good tomorrow!! It's been such a long 6 months.

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Oh Aisak, YAY!!!!! I know you have been patiently waiting! I can't imagine Dh being away that long, but you did it! Now lots of cuddling and ttc-ing!


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay!!!! :happydance::happydance: Awesome news Aisak


----------



## Isabel209

hello girlies

i am in my TWW and i am really excited to test... still have 5 days to wait :)


----------



## mrsmax

Thats great Aisak!!

Welcome Isobel - I am in the TWW wait too. I see you haev been trying almost the same time as me. Sucks doesn't it!! Here's to BFPs this month


----------



## Crumbs

*Isabel209 *, welcome to our little group! Fx to you :dust:

As for me, the days are really dragging! Pregnant, pregnant, pregnant, I wanna be pregnant already!!! But this must be the first cycle where I know I'm actually not pregnant. I think I ovulated late, I hurt my ankle around the same time and I'm only getting EWCM now :dohh: 

I just want to get it over with already so I can book tickets out of here! I don't think I can take another frosty Christmas in possible -25 C! I don't even care if the coldest month is in mid Jan - mid Feb! 

4 more days and we can finally know our results! :af: should be on her visit then, hopefully I can get my CD3 FSH test then. I couldn't do it last cycle because we left on our roadtrip from hell. :haha: I think I'm PMSing! 

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Welcome Isabel :hi:

Crumbs- you never know! Are you not temping anymore. I kept looking at your chart and then realized that it was from what, may?? Ha. 

Good luck with your results. Keep us posted!


----------



## Crumbs

I stopped temping. It makes no sense (at least for now). My injury totally messed up my sleeping schedule, coupled with the heat, and cool mornings, my temps just make no sense at all! It's been cold the last few nights and when I'd sleep with my winter blanket on - my temps look similar to my old charts BUT when it's hot as all heck, I wake up with really low temps. Argh.

I'll try temping again next month.

How are you doing *Hopefulmama*? How's everyone else? I hope the silence is a good sign :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, an update from me. DH SA results came back & they're fine! :happydance: I also checked with the Dr if its really 16months like I was told by the nurse practitioner/Dr & he said as I'm 30 I can get checked whenever!! Woop woop! I'm gonna see what happens this month then might get myself referred! Hope everyone's well x x


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys, quick question because you've been TTC and temping for a while, is it best to take your temp first thing every morning? Do you guys temp or do you just get the OPK's? OPK's seem easier than temping all the time. I just got my BBT thermometer but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls...

My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little &#8211; short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????


----------



## MsJMouse

You need to take your temp every morning before you move out of bed as you are looking to track your basal body temp (resting body temp) and it is best you get four hours of sleep before you take the temp. Not sure about OPKs as I don't use them at this stage but they sound painful in that it can be easy to miss your surge if you have a short surge but as I said I don't use them so I am only speaking from hearsay. GL with temping.


----------



## MsJMouse

Isabel209 said:


> Hello girls...
> 
> My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little  short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????

Hi Isabel209! It think maybe test again tomorrow as HPTs look for HCG which is supposed to ?double every so many hours so the test should look darker tomorrow if you are?? GL. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi ladies, an update from me. DH SA results came back & they're fine! :happydance: I also checked with the Dr if its really 16months like I was told by the nurse practitioner/Dr & he said as I'm 30 I can get checked whenever!! Woop woop! I'm gonna see what happens this month then might get myself referred! Hope everyone's well x x

Awesome results MrsPTTC!!


----------



## Isabel209

yes i will do that but do you think that the faint pink line means that HCG is detected??


----------



## pink80

Isabel209 said:


> yes i will do that but do you think that the faint pink line means that HCG is detected??

Can you post a picture? X


----------



## mrsmax

Isobel - sounds possible. Test again or use a FRER test as they are most reliable. 

MrsPTCC - that's fab news. Such a relief and yay for getting a referral. Remind me - how long have you beein ttc? 

Hukunamatata - I temp and use OPKs. I find temping dead easy - I tend to wake up about 6.30 every morning and simply take my temp as soon as I wake up. I use fertilityfriend so I dont have to do the calculations. 

Off on holiday tomorrow for a week so should be the easiest TWW ever!!

Staying positive this month for my BFP :)

Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## Crumbs

Isabel209 said:


> Hello girls...
> 
> My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little  short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????

Whoa! They say a line is a line is a positive! But to be certain, you should check again in 2 days to see if it's darker. FX for you! :dust:


----------



## Crumbs

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi ladies, an update from me. DH SA results came back & they're fine! :happydance: I also checked with the Dr if its really 16months like I was told by the nurse practitioner/Dr & he said as I'm 30 I can get checked whenever!! Woop woop! I'm gonna see what happens this month then might get myself referred! Hope everyone's well x x

Yay!!! Congrats on your results! :hugs: Good luck on your referral, I hope you get a nice and helpful doctor. Let us know how it goes!



hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys, quick question because you've been TTC and temping for a while, is it best to take your temp first thing every morning? Do you guys temp or do you just get the OPK's? OPK's seem easier than temping all the time. I just got my BBT thermometer but haven't used it yet.

How I used to do it: DH was in charge of sticking the thermometer in my mouth every morning. It really worked for me back then because DH had regular schedule and woke-up at the same time every morning. Temping seems like a big pain at first but you really get used to it and start to think nothing of it. It really helps if someone else does it for you and you can just continue snoozing!

But you really have to take it before you do anything. You shouldn't go to the bathroom, or anything. It's supposed to be your temp at rest, so ideally, you should roll-over, turn off your alarm and in the same sweep, stick the thermometer in your mouth while still half asleep. It should also be taken at the same time everyday. Once you get used to charting, you'll see a difference in temp by checking just 30-mins early or late.

Also, try to remember that it's used more for a longer scale comparison. So individual temps do not mean as much as seeing the complete cycle.

(Yes, this all comes from someone that's stopped charting ... haha... but when I did it, it really eased my worries about how regular I was or if my LH was short and whatnot). I intend to continue charting again next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

Crumbs said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls...
> 
> My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little  short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????
> 
> Whoa! They say a line is a line is a positive! But to be certain, you should check again in 2 days to see if it's darker. FX for you! :dust:Click to expand...

but the line is a bit strange because its only a little short line.. its not a long line all the way... could that be possible on a test? i am trying again tomorrow and will post the result xxx


----------



## Crumbs

CD 27 and I had really bad cramps 2 days ago. It's funny how just the slightest bit of "change" can suddenly give "meaning". A few days before that I was hoping for :af: to come so I can start painting! :dohh:

It's no wonder that TTC can make a girl go crazy!

*Isabel209*, how are you doing? Did you test again? Fx for you!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Isabel209 said:


> hello girlies
> 
> i am in my TWW and i am really excited to test... still have 5 days to wait :)

I read about your BFN on another thread. :hugs: Sorry to hear that. IC's are cruel sometimes and bring false hope. Doesn't mean I don't use them every now and then! But I try my hardest to wait a little longer and use a FRER. Good luck next month. 



Crumbs said:


> I'll try temping again next month.:

Good! I like stalking your guys' charts! Keeps me from staring at mine all the time!



Crumbs said:


> How are you doing *Hopefulmama*? How's everyone else? I hope the silence is a good sign :dust:

I am doing good. I just got back from spending the weekend with my inlaws for a baby shower. I was proud of myself- no tears all weekend while I was there! Only shed a couple as I was leaving Sunday. Baby showers are so hard for me sometimes... Especially since I was alone with DH's family all weekend, while he stayed at home and worked. Over all very fun weekend though. I'm glad I didn't cancel!



MrsPTTC said:


> Hi ladies, an update from me. DH SA results came back & they're fine! :happydance: I also checked with the Dr if its really 16months like I was told by the nurse practitioner/Dr & he said as I'm 30 I can get checked whenever!! Woop woop! I'm gonna see what happens this month then might get myself referred! Hope everyone's well x x

Oh, Great news MrsPTTC!!! :happydance: I hope you get some answers or better yet a BFP this month!



hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys, quick question because you've been TTC and temping for a while, is it best to take your temp first thing every morning? Do you guys temp or do you just get the OPK's? OPK's seem easier than temping all the time. I just got my BBT thermometer but haven't used it yet.

Like the other ladies said- first thing, same time every morning. I set my alarm for 5:30 and even on the weekends take it at the same time. Over the past two month I have noticed that my temperature is very sensitive. If I just take it a half hour later/earlier it can make a big difference. One hour is huge!! So I try my best. My problem is that sometimes the dog has to go to the bathroom at 4 or 4:30 so I'm forced to take it early. They've been better though. And I usually pretend I don't hear them crying and DH is forced to take them out and I still get my 5:30 am temp time! Mean I know. I also use opk. Super easy and cheap! Are you in the US? I order on eBay from someone who ships to the US only and they are dirt cheap and work great! I just use it on my lunch break when it's time to test. Easy cheesy. Def. easier than temping in my opinion. 



mrsmax said:


> Off on holiday tomorrow for a week so should be the easiest TWW ever!!
> 
> Staying positive this month for my BFP :)
> 
> Happy weekend everyone.

Have a good holiday!! Good planning it during the 2ww. It should fly!


----------



## MsJMouse

Don't want to be a downer but I am not in a great place at the moment with TTC etc. So I am probably going to take a break from BnB and TTC for a bit. 

:hugs: nad :dust: to everyone.

Edit: pressed the wrong button!


----------



## hakunamatata

MsJMouse said:


> Don't want to be a downer but I am not in a great place at the moment with TTC etc. So I am probably going to take a break from BnB and TTC for a bit.
> 
> :hugs: nad :dust: to everyone.
> 
> Edit: pressed the wrong button!

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

hopefulmama2b said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, quick question because you've been TTC and temping for a while, is it best to take your temp first thing every morning? Do you guys temp or do you just get the OPK's? OPK's seem easier than temping all the time. I just got my BBT thermometer but haven't used it yet.
> 
> Like the other ladies said- first thing, same time every morning. I set my alarm for 5:30 and even on the weekends take it at the same time. Over the past two month I have noticed that my temperature is very sensitive. If I just take it a half hour later/earlier it can make a big difference. One hour is huge!! So I try my best. My problem is that sometimes the dog has to go to the bathroom at 4 or 4:30 so I'm forced to take it early. They've been better though. And I usually pretend I don't hear them crying and DH is forced to take them out and I still get my 5:30 am temp time! Mean I know. I also use opk. Super easy and cheap! Are you in the US? I order on eBay from someone who ships to the US only and they are dirt cheap and work great! I just use it on my lunch break when it's time to test. Easy cheesy. Def. easier than temping in my opinion.Click to expand...

Oooooh could you PM me the seller on eBay??


----------



## Crumbs

MsJMouse said:


> Don't want to be a downer but I am not in a great place at the moment with TTC etc. So I am probably going to take a break from BnB and TTC for a bit.
> 
> :hugs: nad :dust: to everyone.
> 
> Edit: pressed the wrong button!

Aww sweetie, take as long as you need! We'll be here when you return! :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

*hopefulmama2b*, Wow! You're awesome! I would have totally canceled. Glad to hear you had a good time and enjoyed yourself. Think of it this way -- soon they will go to yours. :hugs:

We get our results today ... just a few more hours! I'm anxious! We've prepared ourselves for the worst, but I'm holding off thinking too much about it until our appointment.

Non-TTC related news. I've been buying scarves on Etsy - you know to prepare for the arctic freeze that will come in a few months. Well, yesterday I got my first package. The seller was so sweet! It came all neatly packaged with a bow, a thank you card, and a free gift (a cute little rose hairclip). She offered a summer discount and refunded me $12. The scarf's adorable, it has a really nice carved, wooden button, etc, etc. 

Then I look at the box. She paid $18.55 for shipping!!! My heart sank! I paid $52 total and after her refund and shipping, she only got a little more than $20. I robbed her :nope:

In case anyone's looking for some nice *hand-knitted* scarves, hats and random vintage stuff, here's her shop:
https://www.etsy.com/people/everything2for32?ref=ls_profile


----------



## SMFirst

crumbs - that's nice you've found some scarves on Etsy - that website has lots of cool things..

Don't be too worried about the seller - perhaps the shipping cost is a write-off for her business...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs- I LOVE Etsy!!! I ordered this personalized onesie and burp cloth for my friend who's baby is due this week. How cute is that?! 

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/51005336

And when I went back to look at the link I noticed that she had a baby last week and I still received my order last week! Dedication I tell you!


----------



## Crumbs

I just got back from the oddest appointment ever! But first thing's first: DH has a *normal  count! Yay!!!* My CD21 test was low but I think it's because I took the test too early. My other tests turned out fine, although they took my FSH at the same time (CD 21 and not CD 3). I'm going to have to retake both tests again.

OK, so we entered a completely empty medical building (this happened before) and waited. I wandered around looking for people but found no one, although I did hear some murmured talking so I knew someone was there.

When we were finally seen, the doctor led us into her office (with a desk and computer) but with a table nearby. It was a small room. She told me they usually wait until 1-yr to start treatment, and I told her what our nurse had told me they can start sooner with regards to my age and how we're *actively* trying. She seemed really mean at first --- well not mean, mean, but like a really strict teacher, that kind of type.

Near the end, she offered to do an ultrasound but said it was up to me if I wanted it done. I asked when? She said, "now". Ummm, OK. So I stand up and take 2 steps up to the machine/table with stir-ups. She tells me I need to take my pants off. My husband is still sitting in the room and it's so small that I can pretty much reach out to touch him from the chair/table thing. So I hobble around to find a place to take my pants off. There was a little screen but there was machine in back of it. Umm... OK, so I guess I have to take it off here. Then she tells me I need to take my underwear off too! OOooh ... it's THAT kind of ultrasound :dohh:

So umm.. yeh ... really, really awkward. But I do it and then hopped on. And the table is the kind with knee holds and not the foot holds .... she notices I'm hesitant and says, "Oh you Americans, here we're just more relaxed!" That made me laugh and after she stuck the wand thing it was more relaxed from there, well not so much for me .. but yeh.

She was trying to see the corpus luteum but couldn't pinpoint it because she had a hard time seeing my right ovary because of and I quote, "gas". HAHAH! :blush: But she saw my left ovary and said it looked fine, though I didn't ovulate with that one. She also commented how I have a very thick lining and that I've ovulated for certain this cycle.

The whole experience was just bizarre! After it was done, she was already at her desk and I had to get my clothes from the chair next to her desk so I was walking around naked and putting my pants up while she's talking to me and my DH is sitting right next to me trying to seem interested in the piece of paper we came in with!

Awkward! But I'm happy we're normal. She says our next appointment will be in Aug/Sept.


----------



## SMFirst

crumbs- how awkward but also funny! glad things are looking good..


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:rofl: You kept your underwear on. :rofl: I know it probably wasn't funny at the time, but this just makes me laugh. And I've never had the kind that holds your knee?? Weird. 

I'm so glad that everything came back normal!!! :happydance: Hopefully this is a sign that it will happen soon. 

And I'm not laughing at you. I just thought the story was funny. And I doubt the awkwardness felt when a stranger sticks something up your hoo-ha is indicative of Americans. I think that's universal!! I've had so many tv ultrasounds that they don't bother me anymore, but it was a little weird the first time. My DH especially thought it was weird. He said "Did you see how long that thing was??" I said he didn't stick the whole thing in!!! 

I can just see your hubby looking at that piece of paper pretending to be interested in it. :paper::rofl:


----------



## Crumbs

*hopefulmama2b* Yeh, I kept on thinking that my jeans would just be in the way for a normal tummy ultrasound... LOL! You can totally laugh at me cause it was funny! I've been dying to tell you all since I got home! 

Hubby says she didn't say it was "gas" but was more translated into "bowl activity" :huh: What's with having to undress in front of people here?!! When I had my pap-test, it was the exact same way. So odd! Oh and I've never seen the knee holds until today.

BTW, that onesie is adorable!!!


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, :rofl: that story is hysterical!!! I think we Americans are a little more "I didn't grow up in a naked house" kind of people, but come on?! Who loves getting naked in front of people and have things stuck up our vajayjay?! How awkward that must have been to have your dh and the nurse in such a small room! :haha: I had to use one of those knee stirrup tables for my hysteroscopy and I didn't like them. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## pink80

Wed don't have any 'holds' knee or foot ones, we just put our ankiles together and let our knees fall to the side - it's that way for ALL internal examinations and ultrasounds and I've had ALOT of those over the last 6 months :) Funny how everywhere is different :shrug:

Bless your OH - mine would have done the same thing, which I find funny because it's not like he hasn't seen it all before :haha: Glad everything as ok :thumbup:

P.S LOVE those scarfs - I'm assuming they wouldn't ship to the UK though :(


----------



## Crumbs

*pink80*, Wow, I'm trying to figure out the ankle together bit and having a hard time visualizing it. So is it like a yoga position but you're on your back? If I liked in the UK and had that done, I would be pure comedy trying to figure it out. :haha:

Oh and she should ship to UK, she shipped to Sweden! And she didn't fill out the customs form so I didn't have to pay a fee! Bless her heart!

BTW, I'm back here to search for some onesies Hopefulmama linked. Woohooo ... yeh I know, I should wait to actually buy them but it can't hurt to look, right? :flower:


----------



## Crumbs

I know I'm spamming the heck out of this thread but *how cute is this*?!!!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/68224716/newborn-bear-hat-loose-stitch?ref=cat2_list_15


----------



## MrsPTTC

mrsmax said:


> Isobel - sounds possible. Test again or use a FRER test as they are most reliable.
> 
> MrsPTCC - that's fab news. Such a relief and yay for getting a referral. Remind me - how long have you beein ttc?
> 
> Hukunamatata - I temp and use OPKs. I find temping dead easy - I tend to wake up about 6.30 every morning and simply take my temp as soon as I wake up. I use fertilityfriend so I dont have to do the calculations.
> 
> Off on holiday tomorrow for a week so should be the easiest TWW ever!!
> 
> Staying positive this month for my BFP :)
> 
> Happy weekend everyone.

Thanks :) This is our 9th month x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs that's soooo funny! :rofl: Bless you! I agree though, not on making you get changed in front of her!

Well ladies I'm using my softcups and they're just fab! I've started the clearblue digi OPK's this month and I LOVE getting the smiley face! I've also rang the doctor and they're referring me for tests, I decided I couldnt wait any longer, especially as I have a spotting problem so not quite a normal cycle.

Sending you all lots of :dust: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MsJMouse said:


> Don't want to be a downer but I am not in a great place at the moment with TTC etc. So I am probably going to take a break from BnB and TTC for a bit.
> 
> :hugs: nad :dust: to everyone.
> 
> Edit: pressed the wrong button!

:hugs: to you MsJMouse, hope you're not gone too long x


----------



## pink80

Crumbs said:


> *pink80*, Wow, I'm trying to figure out the ankle together bit and having a hard time visualizing it. So is it like a yoga position but you're on your back? If I liked in the UK and had that done, I would be pure comedy trying to figure it out. :haha:

Yeah try it :haha: lie on your back knees bent, feet on the floor, ankles touching - then drop your knees to either side - thats you having an internal in the uk :rofl:

I'll check that website out then :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

pink80 said:


> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> *pink80*, Wow, I'm trying to figure out the ankle together bit and having a hard time visualizing it. So is it like a yoga position but you're on your back? If I liked in the UK and had that done, I would be pure comedy trying to figure it out. :haha:
> 
> Yeah try it :haha: lie on your back knees bent, feet on the floor, ankles touching - then drop your knees to either side - thats you having an internal in the uk :rofl:
> 
> I'll check that website out then :thumbup:Click to expand...

How odd?! I wonder why they don't use stirrups. :shrug: So you don't get yelled at for not putting your behind right on the edge of the table like we do then, huh? :haha: "Keep moving, keep moving..."


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs- That is a cute hat! Actually Etsy has TONS of baby knitted hats that are just adorable. Can't wait to shop for myself and not just gifts!!


----------



## pink80

This article on it is quite interesting

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1513505/


----------



## hopefulmama2b

That was interesting. I would've thought it would be less comfortable, but apparently not. I could see how it could be harder for the clinician considering it's not all front and center in his face. That's why I love this sight. I never even knew people did that!


----------



## pink80

Well they soon make it easier for themselves by hoisting the bed up as high as possible and then getting their faces as close as they can...... well maybe they don't do that - but it really feels like they are :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, that hat is SO cute!!! 



pink80 said:


> Yeah try it :haha: lie on your back knees bent, feet on the floor, ankles touching - then drop your knees to either side - thats you having an internal in the uk :rofl:

Interesting article. I actually tried the ankles touching thing...I'd have to stretch for that one! :haha: I'm not sure which is more awkward! I've decided that there is no position in which someone's face is in my vajayjay that would be comfortable! :rofl:


----------



## Regalpeas

:hi: trying to catch up on back posts.:coffee: Wanted to say hi in the meantime. :)


----------



## Crumbs

Insomnia :sad1:


----------



## MsJMouse

pink80 said:


> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> *pink80*, Wow, I'm trying to figure out the ankle together bit and having a hard time visualizing it. So is it like a yoga position but you're on your back? If I liked in the UK and had that done, I would be pure comedy trying to figure it out. :haha:
> 
> Yeah try it :haha: lie on your back knees bent, feet on the floor, ankles touching - then drop your knees to either side - thats you having an internal in the uk :rofl:
> 
> I'll check that website out then :thumbup:Click to expand...

This is how internal exams are done in OZ as well. No stirrups here. 

Crumbs - your story was funny. How awkward (word doesn't look right but too tired to work it out now). Not sure how I would have reacted with that. The last internal u/s I had my DH had to sit at the end of the bed cause the room was so small. And it wasn't at the head end!! But at least the tech wasn't in the room when I had to take my undies off.


----------



## MsJMouse

Feeling a bit better today. DH and I had a talk this week (and he bought me beautiful flowers as well). We have decided to keep trying but also save up for a holiday overseas next year (can't go till April as DH doesn't get holidays till then). We are also considering going to see someone for testing. 12 months of trying and all I have to show for it is a $200 bill for a D&C and a lot of sadness. 

Somewhat dreading this afternoon - have to go to a 2yr old birthday party for my friend who is pregnant with her third which was an opps moment. The baby is due in early november and she was showing big time at 10wks.

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Crumbs

*MsMouse*, glad to hear you're feeling better. Your husband sounds so thoughtful! Planning a holiday is such a wonderful distraction from TTC. Where will you be going? 

You're so brave to go to that birthday party! I don't think I would be able to do it! :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs said:


> *MsMouse*, glad to hear you're feeling better. Your husband sounds so thoughtful! Planning a holiday is such a wonderful distraction from TTC. Where will you be going?
> 
> You're so brave to go to that birthday party! I don't think I would be able to do it! :hugs:

We are hoping to go to Europe but it will depend on how much we manage to save - flights to Europe are expensive (about $AU 5,000 return each) with adding the accomodation etc. Thankfully DH is about to finish his three month probation so that should mean a reasonable pay rise so I aim to save all of that money each week.

I couldn't really get out of going to the party. There are three of us who have remained very close since high school and she is one of them. We have been to all her children's parties and me and another friend are the only non-family members invited to these parties usually. So it is important that we go, as I am sure if my friend was in my position she would do the same thing. 

My friend's MIL asked me how I was going after the MMC which kinda blindsided me as I wasn't expecting that question right at that moment during a kid's party. So it was an awkward moment to say the least. Had a little cry on DH's shoulder when I got home but feeling pretty damn good about everything today. PMA is back on track again I think. :happydance:


----------



## Crumbs

MsJMouse said:


> We are hoping to go to Europe but it will depend on how much we manage to save - flights to Europe are expensive (about $AU 5,000 return each) with adding the accomodation etc. Thankfully DH is about to finish his three month probation so that should mean a reasonable pay rise so I aim to save all of that money each week.
> 
> I couldn't really get out of going to the party. There are three of us who have remained very close since high school and she is one of them. We have been to all her children's parties and me and another friend are the only non-family members invited to these parties usually. So it is important that we go, as I am sure if my friend was in my position she would do the same thing.
> 
> My friend's MIL asked me how I was going after the MMC which kinda blindsided me as I wasn't expecting that question right at that moment during a kid's party. So it was an awkward moment to say the least. Had a little cry on DH's shoulder when I got home but feeling pretty damn good about everything today. PMA is back on track again I think. :happydance:

You should check-out https://www.travelzoo.com/ and https://www.thomson.co.uk/ When we were planning for our honeymoon, I found some really good all-inclusive deals on there. They were surprisingly cheap! I ended up booking directly because they stopped chartering to where we wanted to go the week before our wedding but their deal was impossible to beat. 

I've been planning my Mom's trip to visit us and found that Expedia has some really great deals lately (flight+hotel) combo. I found her a weekend trip to Amsterdam in a nice hotel by the canal for the fraction of what it costs booked separately. I realize now (weeks later) how they got that deal - the airline was planning to have an anniversary promo that slashed the fares to $120, but we couldn't have possibly waited to book until now and get a nice hotel like we did. And even if we did, the deal we got is barely more than what it would have been last-minute.

I love how travels can really get you to forget TTC, which BTW, is why I'm going on about it :( 

It's now my longest cycle ever and I've started spotting today. Just biding time for the inevitable. Sigh ... I had high hopes these last few days!

As for your friend's MIL :hugs: Some people are just clueless :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Thanks for the website suggestions. Will definitely be shopping around before we decide exactly where we are going to go. Would love to go to Germany and Austria (DH wants to visit all the car things, Nurembergring - not sure if that is spelt correctly - etc) and I would like to visit the crystal factory in Austria - can't think how to spell it just now.


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs said:


> It's now my longest cycle ever and I've started spotting today. Just biding time for the inevitable. Sigh ... I had high hopes these last few days!


:hugs: Hope the spotting is just an aberration and AF stays away. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, I'm right there with ya. CD 1 for me. :sad2:

Taking a break from BnB for a while. :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

Oh, Rosa :hugs:

It's almost midnight here and the flood gates haven't opened yet. I don't want them to open ... but by morning, the :witch: should make her proper appearance. I still can't put weight on my sprained ankle - it's so hard to be distracted when I'm not really mobile. And our holiday plans are based upon this cycle too. My Mom's visit is coming up and I can't even help spiffy this place up. DH is left with all the painting until ... most-likely tomorrow :(

Pity party for one :cry:


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: Rosababy.

Hakunamata - did you ever finish reading Sing me home?? I just finished reading it. Surprisingly apart from the first chapter or so I didn't find it too upsetting. It did remind me that my relationship with my DH is important and to not loose sight of it in this TTC merry-go-round. 

Hope everyone is having an okay Monday!! Why is that weekends are always too short and the weekdays just drag??


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone

Mrsjmouse glad you're back.

Rosa -sending you lots of :hugs:

Crumbs - Sorry the witch got you.

AFM I've now got my first fertility appointment booked, yay! 

Sending you all :dust: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs and Rosa- sorry to hear about AF :hugs:

Rosa- If you are still reading....were you guys waiting until after summer to do IUI or can you do that this next cycle?

MrsPTTC- Good luck with the appointment and keep us updated!!

Arianne? Piccolo? Soleil?? Thinking of you girls...

AFM- I think I ovulated last night or this morning so waiting on my temp spike. Do you guys know how long after O you should get it? Like, if I o'd last night would this morning's temp necessarily reflect it? This cycle most closely reflects my pre-miscarriage cycles so I'm hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hopeful :hugs: Well im positive I ovulated last tues night as I got quite bad ovulation pains but got a temp dip on the wed & started rising on the thurs. So although FF reckons I ovulated on the wed I'm not so sure :shrug: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Your chart looks just like what I think mine will. I had cramps last night as well, but no rise today. I'm guessing it takes a little time- maybe a day instead of the 12 hour difference between my pain and temp this morning. Doesn't really matter as long as I get a rise tomorrow and know that I did indeed o!


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> Rosa- If you are still reading....were you guys waiting until after summer to do IUI or can you do that this next cycle?

I scheduled my laparoscopy this morning for July 7, and I'm sure the doc will want to wait until next cycle do do an IUI. However, we'll be out of town during my August fertile time, so we're looking at September. :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I'm sure you're really frustrated. :( Hang in there.


----------



## MrsPTTC

hopefulmama2b said:


> Your chart looks just like what I think mine will. I had cramps last night as well, but no rise today. I'm guessing it takes a little time- maybe a day instead of the 12 hour difference between my pain and temp this morning. Doesn't really matter as long as I get a rise tomorrow and know that I did indeed o!

Hope you get your rise hun. I don't understand the dip at & rise after ovulation as I'm sure the time that you ovulate must make a difference. I'm hoping I'm 7dpo tomorrow rather than 6! Had some cramping this afternoon but trying not to look into it too much lol x


----------



## hakunamatata

Ms Mouse - I did read it! Definitely not as sad as I thought it would be. I really enjoyed it. And I really like the way it turned out.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- I hope AF doesn't show today!!!! And I hope you had a great vacation!


----------



## mrsmax

hopefulmama2b said:


> MrsMax- I hope AF doesn't show today!!!! And I hope you had a great vacation!

Thanks Hopeful. How sweet of you to realise today is SUPPOSED to be CD1 and I am back from hols. Holiday was awesome - no thhinking about TWW.

Anyways, I said SUPPOSED because I am sitting here a little scared and excited and scared at the mo, cause IAF not arrived and I am always 13 days LP and so I tested an hour ago and I have the faintest shadow of a line...eek!! My dh doesnt know yet as I think I am seeing things (have tricked myself once before). I daren't hope - not thinking as I am typing this....please, please let this be it. I cant bear a crash after this glimmer of hope...

have just gone to store and bought digi ones but need to store up some pee. 

I am sure I am seeing things - holiday delierium..

but maybe, just maybe... :wacko:


----------



## SMFirst

early congrat mrsmax.. :happydance: FX'd it'll turn into a dark line very quickly!

careful with those digi tests though - I've heard they are actually less sensitive than regular FRER's...


----------



## pink80

FX'd MrsMax x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:wohoo::yipee::happydance: YAY!!! How about showing a pic and we can halp determine if you're seeing things?!? :winkwink:

Like Susan said- becareful with the digi. Not as sensitive as the FRER! Maybe save it for FMU tomorrow unless you have a decent line today. Like I said- we'd be happy to take a look and help you determine what the line looks like!!!!


----------



## pink80

Oh yeah pics :wohoo:

You'd think I'd have thought of that given that I like to share pics of lots of things with my pee on it :rofl:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks everyone. There werent any FRER ones in the shop. I just stared at it again and now it looks less clear, so could have been evap. Probably was evap. I think I will wait until tomorrow like you suggest and use the digi one. Thanks for the warning - I didnt realise they werent that sensitive - just wanted something definite no or yes. 
I would take piccie, but Dh would see and I dont want to excite him unneccesarily - I will tomorrow if it is still there after he goes to work!!

This can't be it as I dont think I'll ever see a BFP - but I might just enjoy this evening believing in the "impossible". It is wonderful knowing you guys are wishing me all the best though xxx

Fxd!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

What kind of test was it? Just wait to see what tomorrow morning brings. As far as FRER vs digi- FRER have been shown to pick up 12.5 miu although I saw a shadow on mine the day my bloods were 9. Digis are more like 50 miu!! So just think if you're getting a really faint line on a 20 miu and it takes 48 hours to double, you could still get a negative on a digi for a couple days after a line test. Don't lose hope. I hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Mrsmax!!! Really hope you get your BFP! As you're in the UK you should get a Superdrug test, I'm sure they're only 10miu :thumbup: x


----------



## MsJMouse

fingers and toes crossed MrsMax. Hope you get that line on your next test today (or tomorrow for you :wacko:)


----------



## Regalpeas

Fxfxfxfxfxfxfxffxfxfxfxxffxfxfxfxfx so hoping this is it for you! :)



mrsmax said:


> hopefulmama2b said:
> 
> 
> MrsMax- I hope AF doesn't show today!!!! And I hope you had a great vacation!
> 
> Thanks Hopeful. How sweet of you to realise today is SUPPOSED to be CD1 and I am back from hols. Holiday was awesome - no thhinking about TWW.
> 
> Anyways, I said SUPPOSED because I am sitting here a little scared and excited and scared at the mo, cause IAF not arrived and I am always 13 days LP and so I tested an hour ago and I have the faintest shadow of a line...eek!! My dh doesnt know yet as I think I am seeing things (have tricked myself once before). I daren't hope - not thinking as I am typing this....please, please let this be it. I cant bear a crash after this glimmer of hope...
> 
> have just gone to store and bought digi ones but need to store up some pee.
> 
> I am sure I am seeing things - holiday delierium..
> 
> but maybe, just maybe... :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## mrsmax

:dust:So. I took a digi yesterday evening and it was BFN. Said nothing to DH and had a glass of wine and tried to think positoive thoughts for next cycle. 

Woke up this morning. Temp still high. Took an Internet Cheapie 10miu - pure white. Nada.

But thought that as the digi came in a pack of two I might as well use it. And...

I have my BFP!!!!!!! 1-2 weeks says the digi!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::cloud9:

I am in shock. Sitting here at 5.30am dh still asleep, crying my eyes out. It hasn't sunk in but I know how lucky I am. 13 is supposed to be unlucky, but this was my 13th cycle so now it is my lucky number!!!!!!

I must admit now I had a suspician. That "feeling" people say they have, I just felt calm and serene, but figured it was cause I was on hols rather than preggers. 

I am pregnant. 

Wow. 

I know a few of you have had a bad time at the mo and I hope this news does not hurt or make it worse. I really hope it gives everyone hope that it can happen to them. 13 months... _ thought it would never happen to me. _

If it is ok, I would like to stick around on this forum though. I can't imagine just deserting you guys.


----------



## Crumbs

I was away for only a day and missed out on so much already! *OMG, mrsmax, congratulations!* I love reading your post - lucky 13! :wohoo: 

Wishing you a smooth pregnancy and a beautiful and healthy baby!

It gives me hope! :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Congratulations :thumbup:

Really pleased for you - lucky 13 xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Mrsmax!! Brilliant news! :yipee: Strange though how you got nothing on an IC but positive on a less sensitive digi!! How many DPO are you? x x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congratulations!!!!!


https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/dancing/smiley.gif 

Just for you I'll allow my 2ww happy dance guy to come do a little jig for you!!

What great news, MrsMax!!!! Sooo happy for you! So....what did DH say when you told him? I like details!!


----------



## SMFirst

Yay mrsmax!! One more with a BFP in this thread, just a few more girls to go! (and everyone will get one in time!)


----------



## MsJMouse

:yipee::wohoo::happydance: Congrats mrsmax. Lucky 13!!!


----------



## Aisak

Congrats mrsmax!!!


----------



## mrsmax

I took another HPT this morning "just for fun" and to see the line get draker - but I can only make out a shadow and that is if I squint...what is going on? I'm so scared this was a chemical pregnancy...will book doctors today and get a blood test. Don't want to scare dh as he is so happy. 

Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is well and thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no Mrsmax, hope everything goes ok at the docs, keep us updated.:hugs: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck with the doc appt mrsmax. Hope it all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

mrsmax, fx for you! :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks everyone. Saw Dr this morning and they don't do their own pregnancy tests anymore as HPTs are so accurate. I told him I was worried about the lines being faint and he said a line = BFP. Simple. He was not concerned at all. EEkkk.
 
I have a midwife appointment in 3-6 weeks. 

I am going to try to relax and enjoy and then take another test at the weekend when I hope the lines will be darker. I guess for some people the chemicals take a while to build up. 

Not feeling very confident, but I know how lucky I am to have got a BFP so I dont want to complain now I have it!!

Babydust to everyone else. Can't wait for everyone to join me.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck MrsMax- I hope you get a nice dark line this weekend and then put the tests down after that!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news Mrsmax! If I were you though I'd not test again as you'll only get yourself worried :hugs: x


----------



## Regalpeas

CONGRATS MRS MAX. Praying everything goes well. Sticky baby dust to you. :)

AFM, I haven't updated in so long. I'm in my journal most often and stalking other journals. But I think of you ladies. I lurk often. Im in the 2ww right now. DH and I are about to set up a SA for him. He's 40 and never had children. So we're concerned if something is wrong w/ his swimmers. Were on cycle 11 so it's time to get specific about finding a solution that will lead to BFP.

Wishing you all the best. Happy 4th to all those who celebrate!!!!


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> Thanks everyone. Saw Dr this morning and they don't do their own pregnancy tests anymore as HPTs are so accurate. I told him I was worried about the lines being faint and he said a line = BFP. Simple. He was not concerned at all. EEkkk.
> 
> I have a midwife appointment in 3-6 weeks.
> 
> I am going to try to relax and enjoy and then take another test at the weekend when I hope the lines will be darker. I guess for some people the chemicals take a while to build up.
> 
> Not feeling very confident, but I know how lucky I am to have got a BFP so I dont want to complain now I have it!!
> 
> Babydust to everyone else. Can't wait for everyone to join me.

When I got my BFP in December - my doctor was the same - they don't test as HPTs are accurate. I just got a referral for OB and a congrats. A bewildering really.

At least 3-6 weeks isn't too far away. :hugs:


----------



## Teeny

Hi all, im 31 and DH is 30 - 5th time ttc #1 
First time on a thread, the last 4 goes have got me down that i thought being on this might help!

Im 7dpo at the moment my only def sign is sore nipples and heavy b00bs, but this has been happening since 2 dpo? not sure it can happen that early. only other things are feeling bloated and sleepiness, but i know from previous months that i can talk myself into symptoms that arent really there, so i cant trust myself on those ones!!

where are other people at?

so hopefull but trying not to be....if that makes sense?


----------



## dozy

Hi everyone

I'm a newbie, first time posting on any forum ever, so am sure I am going to get all the etiquette wrong - apologies in advance! I have been stalking these forums for a while, everyone seems really lovely and supportive so I thought it was about time I joined in. 

I'm 32 and DH is 33. We've been TTC #1 since August last year, I'm currently on cycle #10. I'm 2 DPO. 

I was so naive (or however you spell it) about making a baby. I thought as I have regular cycles and DH has conceived before (way back when with an old girlfriend) that it would happen quickly. How wrong could I be!!!!!! 10 cycles later, I'm totally obsessed and doing EVERYTHING - ridiculous amounts of vitamins and supplements, OPKs, charting, the lot. This cycle me and DH have not drunk any alcohol, we usually drink quite a lot (not binging but a large glass of wine after work-type drinking). I'm hoping that and Pre-Seed might make a difference but if I'm honest, I'm already preparing myself for disappointment (god that sounds so negative, sorry!)

I am off to the doctor's this time if the witch gets me - figured it's been nearly a year and need to get things checked out, plus DH is keen to get tested etc. I absolutely hate going to the docs but it's got to be done I guess 

Anywho, I am rabbitting on now but thought I would introduce myself and I am sending lots of good wishes that we all get our BFP's soon


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi Teeny and Dozy. Everyone on this thread is really nice and supportive.

FXd Teeny but I understand what you mean about talking yourself into symptoms - I did that last month and here I am again waiting for ov. :dohh:

AFM - DH is very keen this month and it looks like we are trying the sperm meets egg plan (except I draw the line at OPKs at this stage :shrug: - I think I could get very obsessive about it if I did them). And I have managed to get him to agree to taking folate, zinc and omega 3 tablets - all of which are meant to help sperm (even if it won't help this cycle it should help in future cycles). But at the same time we have started saving for our overseas holiday in April next year (back up plan in case things don't work out).

Yay for the first weekend in ages that I am not working and as I am waiting to ov - looks like dinner with a few wines :wine: is on the agenda. 

Happy weekend - happy 4th of July to everyone in the US. We don't have any more long weekends until Christmas. I hate the last six months of year - no breaks unless you take annual leave!!


----------



## rosababy

So, ladies, I know I said I was taking a break from BnB, but here I am. :blush: I've been lurking...CONGRATS TO MRSMAX!!!!! I agree with...gosh...someone...don't test anymore! Trust the process, and try to find something to keep your mind busy for the next few weeks. I'm SURE everything will be just fine and your bean will be nice and sticky for the next 9 months! Well, 8 now! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!

SM, how are you doing, girl? Have you had a doctors appt yet? Haven't heard from you in while. :hugs: Hope everything is going well.

Welcome, Teeny and Dozy! This is a great thread. :hugs: Teeny, I've had all the symptoms in the books and still not had any lucky. This is my 14th cycle of ttc #1. :wacko: I've had all of the scary, invasive tests with my specialist, and have a laparoscopy scheduled for next Thursday. Hopefully, he finds a little endometriosis (sounds weird to say) and lasers the heck out of it. I say hope because that's easily fixable, and if that's the issue, let's take care of it and hopefully get preggo naturally. If not, we'll do an IUI in the next few cycles.

Dozy, I'm also 32 and have been ttc about the same as you. Frustrating, huh?! I totally thought it would happen the first month, and yet here we are.


----------



## mrsmax

Well, it wasn't to be. I started bleeding yesterday evening and this morning have BFN. 

I am gutted, but I kinda knew when I got that faint line. 

DH and I had a melt down but now we are ok. iT was such early days. Just going to be kind to ourselves and try to see the silver lining that at least we know the egg and the sperm meet!

On to the next cycle and I am going to stay positive again

Welcome back Rosa - we would have missed you if you stayed away to long.

Tnank you all for your support xx


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry to hear that mrsmax :hugs:

Good to see you Rosa - i did the same thing the other week - said I was going to take a break but it only last about a week :blush:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Oh mrs.max- so gutted for you. I imagine that even though it was only known for a while it is still incredibly painful. As much as I grit my teeth when people say this to me regarding our past miscarriages, it is somewhat true- at least you know it is possible. And statistically speaking if it happened once it will most likely happen again. It doesn't make it any easier I know, but you guys know that your parts work! And I hope that it happens again soon and that one is a sticky bean. Didn't you just get an HSG this cycle? Maybe that cleared some blockage that was in there and it will happen very soon. Hugs, friend. Thinking of you...

I was just checking in quickly because I've been busy on hubby and I's stay-cation! :haha: I'm exhausted from a busy day at a water park. Hello to the newbies- you guys will hopefully find comfort here. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

hopefulmama2b said:


> Oh mrs.max- so gutted for you. I imagine that even though it was only known for a while it is still incredibly painful. As much as I grit my teeth when people say this to me regarding our past miscarriages, it is somewhat true- at least you know it is possible. And statistically speaking if it happened once it will most likely happen again. It doesn't make it any easier I know, but you guys know that your parts work! And I hope that it happens again soon and that one is a sticky bean. Didn't you just get an HSG this cycle? Maybe that cleared some blockage that was in there and it will happen very soon. Hugs, friend. Thinking of you...
> 
> I was just checking in quickly because I've been busy on hubby and I's stay-cation! :haha: I'm exhausted from a busy day at a water park. Hello to the newbies- you guys will hopefully find comfort here. :hugs:

Thanks Hopeful - yep, I had HSG this cycle so hopefully that cleared whatever the problem was. I guess cause it was so early, I dont feel completley devastated, just sad. :hugs:

Glad you enjoying your hols - I love water parks!


----------



## dozy

Hey ladies
Mrsmax, so sorry this happened, it must be devastating. I hope you feel better soon and can find stuff to distract yourself. Once you've had time to absorb what's happened, hopefully you will find some reassurance in the fact that the sperm did meet the egg a
hope all you ladies have a good weekend x x


----------



## pink80

So sorry Mrs Max :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hugs MrsMax :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Oh mrsmax. I'm so so sorry. :hugs: I know there are no words that will make you feel better. We're here for you if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Mrsmax :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

I just got back from a wedding out of town and read the news. I'm so sorry *mrsmax*! You're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:sad2::brat::sad1:](*,)[-( I HATE THE WHOLE TTC PROCESS!!!!!!!!:cry: :sad1:](*,):wacko:

Just needed to get that out. 

:holly: <<<<<but I do like this girl. so happy and such a free spirit. Probably not consumed with ttc.


----------



## pink80

hopefulmama2b said:


> :holly: <<<<<but I do like this girl. so happy and such a free spirit. Probably not consumed with ttc.

Looks like me :rofl:


----------



## mrsmax

hopefulmama2b said:


> :sad2::brat::sad1:](*,)[-( I HATE THE WHOLE TTC PROCESS!!!!!!!!:cry: :sad1:](*,):wacko:
> 
> Just needed to get that out.
> 
> :holly: <<<<<but I do like this girl. so happy and such a free spirit. Probably not consumed with ttc.

Hopeful :hugs: (and love the bouncy lady!!!!!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

:haha: Hopeful!! I'm so with you there! I'm completely fed up, CD1 of cycle 10 :dohh:. Sending you :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

And loving :holly: :rofl: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:rofl: She is a funny emoticon!!


Sorry to hear it's CD1. Never a good day... :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Mrs, sorry to hear it's cd1. That's the worst day of them all. :hugs:

Afm, ladies, I have my laparoscopy scheduled for Thursday and I'm TERRIFIED. The nurse (or whomever) from the hospital called and said laparoscopy, hysteroscopy (which I've had already) and D&C. I FREAKED OUT when she said D&C. Aren't those horrifying?! However, the good (and bad) news is that I'll be completely out for the procedure. But then, being under puts a whole new set of worries into play. I've only ever had my wisdom teeth taken out, so when she started asking if I had a living will, I started hyperventilating. My dh isn't even home and won't be for the "procedure" (I refuse to call it surgery) so I'm just sitting here fretting all by myself. :wacko: My mom is coming into town tomorrow, so that will be nice.

Words of encouragement, please!!! I'm so scared!!!

Ps. I LOVE :holly: She's my favorite!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Rosababy. Good luck for Thursday, I'm sure it will be fine, unfortunately I don't know what any of those procedures are, but I'll probably know them inside out once I've started my FS appointments next week!! x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

From someone who has had 3 d&c's0- I wouldn't worry about it. Not painful. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hear! Hear!
:drunk:





hopefulmama2b said:


> :sad2::brat::sad1:](*,)[-( I HATE THE WHOLE TTC PROCESS!!!!!!!!:cry: :sad1:](*,):wacko:
> 
> Just needed to get that out.
> 
> :holly: <<<<<but I do like this girl. so happy and such a free spirit. Probably not consumed with ttc.


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> Mrs, sorry to hear it's cd1. That's the worst day of them all. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, ladies, I have my laparoscopy scheduled for Thursday and I'm TERRIFIED. The nurse (or whomever) from the hospital called and said laparoscopy, hysteroscopy (which I've had already) and D&C. I FREAKED OUT when she said D&C. Aren't those horrifying?! However, the good (and bad) news is that I'll be completely out for the procedure. But then, being under puts a whole new set of worries into play. I've only ever had my wisdom teeth taken out, so when she started asking if I had a living will, I started hyperventilating. My dh isn't even home and won't be for the "procedure" (I refuse to call it surgery) so I'm just sitting here fretting all by myself. :wacko: My mom is coming into town tomorrow, so that will be nice.
> 
> Words of encouragement, please!!! I'm so scared!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I LOVE :holly: She's my favorite!

Rosababy - thinking of you tons. They always ask about wills and stuiffg for any "procedure"- however minor. Glad your mom can go with you. :hugs: You will be fine. Honest. Have they explained it all to you so you know what to expect? I have been knocked out before and it is over before you know it. Not scary. x


----------



## Regalpeas

Rosa wishing you the best on your procedures. I had a laproscopic myomectomy. I also had a hysterscopy as well. Excuse my spelling. It was nerve wrecking but once it was through I felt so much better. I hope the same is the case for you. Hang in there. Try to recite or read something encouraging...pray...meditate whatever you do to focus, center and take it all in ...before you go in. This may help as well.

:hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

hopefulmama2b said:


> :sad2::brat::sad1:](*,)[-( I HATE THE WHOLE TTC PROCESS!!!!!!!!:cry: :sad1:](*,):wacko:
> 
> Just needed to get that out.
> 
> :holly: <<<<<but I do like this girl. so happy and such a free spirit. Probably not consumed with ttc.

:hugs: hopeful


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> Mrs, sorry to hear it's cd1. That's the worst day of them all. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, ladies, I have my laparoscopy scheduled for Thursday and I'm TERRIFIED. The nurse (or whomever) from the hospital called and said laparoscopy, hysteroscopy (which I've had already) and D&C. I FREAKED OUT when she said D&C. Aren't those horrifying?! However, the good (and bad) news is that I'll be completely out for the procedure. But then, being under puts a whole new set of worries into play. I've only ever had my wisdom teeth taken out, so when she started asking if I had a living will, I started hyperventilating. My dh isn't even home and won't be for the "procedure" (I refuse to call it surgery) so I'm just sitting here fretting all by myself. :wacko: My mom is coming into town tomorrow, so that will be nice.
> 
> Words of encouragement, please!!! I'm so scared!!!
> 
> Ps. I LOVE :holly: She's my favorite!

Good luck tomorrow Rosa. I am sure you will be fine and it will be over before you know it. The build up is always the worst. Glad to hear your mum will be with you. Sometimes mum hugs help a lot. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Thank you, ladies. :hugs: hopeful, were you under for your d&cs? My doc said that he would be looking for endo, and would laser it out if he saw any...is that what a d&c is? I'm most worried because last year, I had a coworker die in a routine procedure from complications with the anesthesia. I think I'll be most nervous when they are wheeling me into the OR. I'm not too worried about pain. I've got a nice new bottle of percocet waiting for me at home! :rofl: Thank goodness my mom will be there. These cases always call for a mommy!

Thanks for the pep talk. :flower: Hopefully he figures out what the heck is wrong with me, so we can move forward and have a baby.


----------



## pink80

I had a Laparoscopy in 2007 - they were looking for Endo but they didn't find anything. I had a general and it took about 30 mintues (it may take longer if you they have to 'burn'/laser anything away). I felt ok afterwards, just a bit bruised inside but nothing major.

A D&C is what you have after a M/C to clear the lining of the womb - not sure why you would be having that to be honest but there must be a reason. I had a D&E after mine, not quite the same as the contents are 'suctioned' out rather than scraped out, but again I felt ok after - I was sore from the procedures I'd had before the op to stop the hemorraging.

I know it's scary but you will be fine and it'll be over before you know it :hugs: When I had my latest surgery the anesthesia guy told me to think of a nice, comforting peaceful place before he put me under and I really helped me calm down - so try that if you can xxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

They do D&C for many different reasons. It just means dilation (opening the cervix) and curettage. So they do the "curettage" for many different reasons. Ex- heavy periods, suspected uterine abnormalities, miscarriage, ect. My 3 were for my 2 miscarriages. My MIL (who's 55) just had one a few months back for some issue she was having. I was asleep, yes! I didn't even take pain meds afterwards as there really was no pain. It's more the psychological aspect and nerves regarding the anesthesia. I was VERY concerned over the anesthesia (I have a health profession related background) so every scenario was running through my head from things I have learned over the years. They had a very good response to all of my concerns and told me exactly what they would do if a/b/or c unexpectedly happened mid-procedure. You just have to trust in them and their skills. Yes, like you said, people have died in routine procedures, but most don't! Pray and know that this is necessary to get you to where you want to be and just think that's it's "not an option and what will be will be." That's what I did and it helped and really, you WILL be ok!!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Like Pink mine were also D&Es. Just means they suction instead of scrape (hate that word!) the walls.


----------



## pink80

hopefulmama2b said:


> Like Pink mine were also D&Es. Just means they suction instead of scrape (hate that word!) the walls.

I hate it too - sounds awful - but I don't know how else to describe it :(


----------



## rosababy

pink80 said:


> I had a Laparoscopy in 2007 - they were looking for Endo but they didn't find anything. I had a general and it took about 30 mintues (it may take longer if you they have to 'burn'/laser anything away). I felt ok afterwards, just a bit bruised inside but nothing major.
> 
> A D&C is what you have after a M/C to clear the lining of the womb - not sure why you would be having that to be honest but there must be a reason. I had a D&E after mine, not quite the same as the contents are 'suctioned' out rather than scraped out, but again I felt ok after - I was sore from the procedures I'd had before the op to stop the hemorraging.
> 
> I know it's scary but you will be fine and it'll be over before you know it :hugs: When I had my latest surgery the anesthesia guy told me to think of a nice, comforting peaceful place before he put me under and I really helped me calm down - so try that if you can xxx

I was surprised when the lady said D&C too, since I thought they were only for M/C, but maybe he was referring to taking care of the endo if he found any. He said he actually hopes he does find a little, so maybe just taking care of it will help my lack of getting pregnant issue. Otherwise, I think I'll fall into the unexplained category, and that would suck. The anesthesia makes me the most nervous...I'll try your idea of thinking of a peaceful place. 



hopefulmama2b said:


> They do D&C for many different reasons. It just means dilation (opening the cervix) and curettage. So they do the "curettage" for many different reasons. Ex- heavy periods, suspected uterine abnormalities, miscarriage, ect. My 3 were for my 2 miscarriages. My MIL (who's 55) just had one a few months back for some issue she was having. I was asleep, yes! I didn't even take pain meds afterwards as there really was no pain. It's more the psychological aspect and nerves regarding the anesthesia. I was VERY concerned over the anesthesia (I have a health profession related background) so every scenario was running through my head from things I have learned over the years. They had a very good response to all of my concerns and told me exactly what they would do if a/b/or c unexpectedly happened mid-procedure. You just have to trust in them and their skills. Yes, like you said, people have died in routine procedures, but most don't! Pray and know that this is necessary to get you to where you want to be and just think that's it's "not an option and what will be will be." That's what I did and it helped and really, you WILL be ok!!!

Interesting, because I have none of those symptoms...oh well. I'm sure he knows what he's doing, and has a reason for it. Sometimes, not knowing is bliss, isn't it?! I keep thinking that when this is just a necessary step for a family, so let's just put my big girl panties on and get it over with. :rofl:



hopefulmama2b said:


> Like Pink mine were also D&Es. Just means they suction instead of scrape (hate that word!) the walls.

I also hate this word...ouch!

Thanks for helping me, ladies. I'm teaching lessons for the rest of the evening, and my mom is coming, so hopefully it'll keep my mind off of it.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck!! Keep us posted!


----------



## mrsmax

Thinking of you Rosa - loads of luck! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, :hugs:

*rosababy*, I'm thinking of you! Fx it'll be quick and painless. :dust:

As for me, I've painted the future baby room (pretending to be craft room)! :wohoo: Since we started TTC, I've been meaning to paint that room and the paint has been sitting in the corner for ages! Every month during TWW, I vow to paint as soon as the :witch: arrives but have been putting it off. Well it's 90% painted now and it feels sooooo good! 

Now I just gotta buy more paint to finish it off! Woohoo! (Now I just need a baby to go with it! :haha:)


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosa - I hope everything went well yesterday and wasn't too painful.

Crumbs - well done for painting the room. DH doesn't let me paint - he grumbles about painting but whenever we have had to paint (some of the walls in our house were bright red when we bought the house and needed to not be this colour as it made the room look smaller) he tells me that he will do it and that I just need to watch/make drinks/snacks for him. 

Happy Friday everyone!! :happydance::happydance: My boss returns from leave in one week on Monday - gee do you think I might be happy to see him return?? I am not finding the boss cap fits my head so well - just a bit of a headache with rostering and staff complaints. Happy to stay 2IC personally and leave the headaches to the boss.


----------



## arianne

Hello Girlies:hi:

No time no see! How is everybody doing?

I just couldn't keep up with reading all the thousand posts I missed:nope: so I'm opting for catching up with the latest news...

Rosa, I hope your procedure goes smoothly... It is nice that your mom can be with you for that... but why are they doing all those things? Did they find something suspicious on your hsg? or what is your doctor's reason for doing it? If I recall correctly, all your tests came out fine? 

Crumbs, how nice painting your baby-to-be room... it must be so exciting... Which color did you paint it?

Msjmouse, yeah headaches to the boss, specially while ttc! 

:hi: hopefulmama!

I'm about to hit the year mark, which means I fall into the unexplained category :sad1:

I will be trying IUI soon, but without meds as clomid thins the lining, and my periods are already light, so I don't want it to make it worse... Doctor told me that it isn't more successful than trying on my own, but I will just like to give it a shot... after that I will try with the injectables as they don't thin your lining...but they are way more expensive as well sigh... hopefully my insurance covers part of it..

Anyway, this post is short... but I am back! I just took a well deserved vacation :flower:

:kiss: to all


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> Rosa, I hope your procedure goes smoothly... It is nice that your mom can be with you for that... but why are they doing all those things? Did they find something suspicious on your hsg? or what is your doctor's reason for doing it? If I recall correctly, all your tests came out fine? 1:

Arianne! So glad to see you back. Yes, my hsg was weird. Some of the ink went through the tubes, but a lot of it pooled at the top of the uterus and went through the blood vessels, which is obviously not good.

I'm feeling fine, ladies. No pain, just tired. Doc found endo and got rid of it. That's all the good news I've got. The bad news is really bad.Tubes are open, but too thin and weak. I didn't actually talk to the doc, but he talked to my mom, and said that IVF was most likely going to be our next course of action. I am simply in shock. I never thought it would come to this. My dh has said from day 1 that he doesn't morally agree with IVF, and won't do it, so you can imagine how I'm feeling. However, I just talked to him, and he said that he is NOT ruling it out. He wants a baby of our own just as much as I do, and that we'd talk about it, find out all of our options, and make a decision together. I felt much better after he said that. I'm still very disappointed and just gutted. I'm sitting here, eating toast and sobbing. At least we have IVF, but still. Not the option I was hoping for.

Love you ladies. Thanks for listening. :flower:


----------



## arianne

Hey Rosa, I am sorry about your tubes... but what does it means they are weak? if they are open, then the egg can go through and get implanted in your uterus... 
That's good that your doc was able to get rid of the endo he found... maybe after this procedure you have more chances? I don't understand why having thin tubes would affect?

We expect life go the way we planned (e.g. your hubby would never want a baby through ivf) but life takes you somewhere else, and the reality is different... once you are in those shoes you can really make a decision, but not before... of course non of us would like to go through fertility treatment... I never ever imagine I will be a year trying for a baby, I never imagine talking about doing IUI... But life takes you places, and it makes you appreciate life much more... we are a miracle... and I am just thankful for existing...

Thanks for sharing your story... It was very important that your mom went with you, and that you were not alone...:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - I am sitting here crying for you - it seems so unfair. Thank godness your mum went with you. However, the diagnosis sounds strange - _ have never heard of thin tubes and I have researched this stuff ALOT . I think you need more info, as to me the fact he found endo and got rid of it sounds really, really positive...

My dh said he didnt want anything unatural either but as time has gone on I think he would do anything now. Sounds like your dh is thinking the same.

When is your next appointment to talk about your options? It sounds like you need more info. Massive hugs xx_


----------



## mrsmax

arianne said:


> Hey Rosa, I am sorry about your tubes... but what does it means they are weak? if they are open, then the egg can go through and get implanted in your uterus...
> That's good that your doc was able to get rid of the endo he found... maybe after this procedure you have more chances? I don't understand why having thin tubes would affect?
> 
> We expect life go the way we planned (e.g. your hubby would never want a baby through ivf) but life takes you somewhere else, and the reality is different... once you are in those shoes you can really make a decision, but not before... of course non of us would like to go through fertility treatment... I never ever imagine I will be a year trying for a baby, I never imagine talking about doing IUI... But life takes you places, and it makes you appreciate life much more... we are a miracle... and I am just thankful for existing...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story... It was very important that your mom went with you, and that you were not alone...:hugs:

Welcome back Arianne!!! :wave:


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow Rosa - :hugs: I agree with mrsmax - get as much info as you can and make an informed decision. Good to hear that they fixed the endo.:hugs:

:hi: arianne


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa- so sorry to hear this. :hugs: I'm sure you are probably pretty devastated, but I hope that your husband will be willing to give IVF a shot. I have had friends who morally struggled with it in the beginning as well and both of them decided to go ahead and now both have beautiful healthy babies. IVF really is amazing and has brought so much joy to so many people. I hope you guys decide what's best for you and can start moving forward in whatever direction that may be.


----------



## Regalpeas

Rosa I pray this is not the final answer. I agree that you should get a second opinion. You'd be surprise. I also pray that whatever may happen that you & dh are able to take the next step (if necessary) in good faith. Glad the endo was cleared out. Hope you feel better hun! :hug:


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls

i really need your help. i have done a laparoscopy a week ago and now i am noticing some light green mucus on my underwear... my vagina is still irritated... my lap was ok - no endometriosis,no infections, tubes ok... all is fine.. this mucus is worrying me. i have not been sexually active since the operation..

can you please give me some views!!! i need your help.. thanks xxx


----------



## MsJMouse

I don't think green is so good. I would definitely see your doc just to check that everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

what could it be then?


----------



## rosababy

arianne said:


> Hey Rosa, I am sorry about your tubes... but what does it means they are weak? if they are open, then the egg can go through and get implanted in your uterus...
> That's good that your doc was able to get rid of the endo he found... maybe after this procedure you have more chances? I don't understand why having thin tubes would affect?
> 
> We expect life go the way we planned (e.g. your hubby would never want a baby through ivf) but life takes you somewhere else, and the reality is different... once you are in those shoes you can really make a decision, but not before... of course non of us would like to go through fertility treatment... I never ever imagine I will be a year trying for a baby, I never imagine talking about doing IUI... But life takes you places, and it makes you appreciate life much more... we are a miracle... and I am just thankful for existing...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story... It was very important that your mom went with you, and that you were not alone...:hugs:

Hi, arianne. I also don't know what "thin and weak" tubes mean. I have my consultation at the end of the month. I hate that I have to wait that long! Who knows if what my mom translated from the doc is the actual truth...I just don't know! But we're out of town, then I have a class...blah blah blah. I'll be very interested in what he has to say. Before the lap, he said he wanted to see what kind of condition the tubes are in, because even though they may be open does not mean that they are in good enough condition to conceive. So, that's all I can think of. Who knows. :shrug:

I feel so blessed and thankful that my mom was able to be here. There are some situations that you just need your mom, you know? The recovery has NOT been fun, that's for sure. I can almost stand up straight and I pooed for the first time in 3 days. :blush: I was scared to do that...you forget how much you use your abdomen and core until you can't use it! :wacko:

As for my dh, he seems to be okay with IVF. I think we were both just in shock. And you're right, life takes us to places we never thought we'd have to be. It's easy to sit on the sideline and judge people who do IVF, because what do you do with the fertilized eggs that you don't use? That's a life in that dish! But, from what I've read, you can discuss this with the doc so you only fertilize a few, freeze a few, and eventually use them all. We can also donate them. Geez, to give someone a gift like that...wow. That would be so special. Dh keeps talking about twins and the process in general, as if he's thinking we'll be doing it in the next few months, which makes me happy. We just have a million questions for the doc right now. The good news is that his sister went through it a few years ago, and can talk about it until she's blue in the face, so at least we have someone close that has gone through it.




mrsmax said:


> Rosa - I am sitting here crying for you - it seems so unfair. Thank godness your mum went with you. However, the diagnosis sounds strange - _ have never heard of thin tubes and I have researched this stuff ALOT . I think you need more info, as to me the fact he found endo and got rid of it sounds really, really positive...
> 
> My dh said he didnt want anything unatural either but as time has gone on I think he would do anything now. Sounds like your dh is thinking the same.
> 
> When is your next appointment to talk about your options? It sounds like you need more info. Massive hugs xx_

_

End of the month.  We need a lot more info, that's for sure. I started crying when I read that you were crying.  I've been crying a lot today. I was a MESS at church today. It's the first time I've been out of the house since Thursday, and of course the message was about hopelessness and how God meets us where we are and never leaves us. I was sobbing. Literally sobbing. And it hurts to engage my abs, so crying hurts! 



Isabel209 said:
↑

what could it be then?Click to expand...

I am not getting this green stuff, but a lot of brown and reddish-brown globs of stuff. I would call the doc just in case. How are you feeling? I'm day 3 after the lap, and just now feel okay enough to leave the house. Thank goodness I'm a teacher and can take all the time off I need right now! I hope you're doing okay. Glad to hear that everything checked out good for you! Are you going to move onto an IUI you think?

Ladies, I'm so thankful for this thread, and for you. So thankful to have someone that I can tell (or rather, write ) all of my fears and sometimes irrational thoughts to.  You're the best. Thank you. _


----------



## Isabel209

rosababy said:


> arianne said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rosa, I am sorry about your tubes... but what does it means they are weak? if they are open, then the egg can go through and get implanted in your uterus...
> That's good that your doc was able to get rid of the endo he found... maybe after this procedure you have more chances? I don't understand why having thin tubes would affect?
> 
> We expect life go the way we planned (e.g. your hubby would never want a baby through ivf) but life takes you somewhere else, and the reality is different... once you are in those shoes you can really make a decision, but not before... of course non of us would like to go through fertility treatment... I never ever imagine I will be a year trying for a baby, I never imagine talking about doing IUI... But life takes you places, and it makes you appreciate life much more... we are a miracle... and I am just thankful for existing...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story... It was very important that your mom went with you, and that you were not alone...:hugs:
> 
> Hi, arianne. I also don't know what "thin and weak" tubes mean. I have my consultation at the end of the month. I hate that I have to wait that long! Who knows if what my mom translated from the doc is the actual truth...I just don't know! But we're out of town, then I have a class...blah blah blah. I'll be very interested in what he has to say. Before the lap, he said he wanted to see what kind of condition the tubes are in, because even though they may be open does not mean that they are in good enough condition to conceive. So, that's all I can think of. Who knows. :shrug:
> 
> I feel so blessed and thankful that my mom was able to be here. There are some situations that you just need your mom, you know? The recovery has NOT been fun, that's for sure. I can almost stand up straight and I pooed for the first time in 3 days. :blush: I was scared to do that...you forget how much you use your abdomen and core until you can't use it! :wacko:
> 
> As for my dh, he seems to be okay with IVF. I think we were both just in shock. And you're right, life takes us to places we never thought we'd have to be. It's easy to sit on the sideline and judge people who do IVF, because what do you do with the fertilized eggs that you don't use? That's a life in that dish! But, from what I've read, you can discuss this with the doc so you only fertilize a few, freeze a few, and eventually use them all. We can also donate them. Geez, to give someone a gift like that...wow. That would be so special. Dh keeps talking about twins and the process in general, as if he's thinking we'll be doing it in the next few months, which makes me happy. We just have a million questions for the doc right now. The good news is that his sister went through it a few years ago, and can talk about it until she's blue in the face, so at least we have someone close that has gone through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Rosa - I am sitting here crying for you - it seems so unfair. Thank godness your mum went with you. However, the diagnosis sounds strange - _ have never heard of thin tubes and I have researched this stuff ALOT . I think you need more info, as to me the fact he found endo and got rid of it sounds really, really positive...
> 
> My dh said he didnt want anything unatural either but as time has gone on I think he would do anything now. Sounds like your dh is thinking the same.
> 
> When is your next appointment to talk about your options? It sounds like you need more info. Massive hugs xx_Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> End of the month.  We need a lot more info, that's for sure. I started crying when I read that you were crying.  I've been crying a lot today. I was a MESS at church today. It's the first time I've been out of the house since Thursday, and of course the message was about hopelessness and how God meets us where we are and never leaves us. I was sobbing. Literally sobbing. And it hurts to engage my abs, so crying hurts!
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> ↑
> 
> what could it be then?Click to expand...
> 
> I am not getting this green stuff, but a lot of brown and reddish-brown globs of stuff. I would call the doc just in case. How are you feeling? I'm day 3 after the lap, and just now feel okay enough to leave the house. Thank goodness I'm a teacher and can take all the time off I need right now! I hope you're doing okay. Glad to hear that everything checked out good for you! Are you going to move onto an IUI you think?
> 
> Ladies, I'm so thankful for this thread, and for you. So thankful to have someone that I can tell (or rather, write ) all of my fears and sometimes irrational thoughts to.  You're the best. Thank you. _Click to expand...

_

i got the reddish stuff for 3 days after the operation but then it stopped. i think it was blood since i had an incision from down there. now i am having a lot of mucus that i never had before as i was always dry. when i wipe, the color of the mucus is normal but the mucus left on the underwear is slightly green. i think that when mucus is left for a while on the panty, it changes colour... i am still waiting for a reply from my doctor.... hope we can get a BFP as soon as possible now!!!

i have heard that people get pregnat faster after a lap... has anyone experienced this?

i am not going to IUI yet.. i will wait a few months to see what happens.._


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Isabel- I've never had green, but I would associate green with a possible infection. I'm glad you called the doctor and if that's the case they can start you on an antibiotic. I think anytime there are foreign objects in your body there's a chance of introducing bacteria and getting an infection. Good luck.


----------



## mrsmax

Isobel - I echo everyone else. Go see a doctor - sounds like an infection and best to get it treated.

Rosa - hope you're feeling better. Have you broken up for summer hols yet? 

Had an awesome weekend with friends and feel a little more at peace with things. Let's hope that peace stays for a while. 

Heading into mu usual O time - will be interesting to see what my body does this month after the mm/c.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - hope you're feeling better. Have you broken up for summer hols yet?
> 
> Had an awesome weekend with friends and feel a little more at peace with things. Let's hope that peace stays for a while.

I am, thanks. :hugs: Not in pain, no more pain meds, I'm not well enough to go workout, but I'm doing good. And yes, I'm on my 3rd week of summer break now. I'm ready for my dh to be home for good. He's also a teacher, but is in the national guard and is on his two week annual tour. I'm so lonely. :sad2: We're off on a vacay next week together so that's exciting.

Glad you had a great weekend and that you are feeling peaceful. That's a great feeling to have. :hugs:


----------



## arianne

Aww rosa, i love this thread too, that is why I never leave for good and always come back after awhile :)

Yesterday was my first time crying like there's no tomorrow after awhile... We started trying July 10 last year, so I started remembering everything, how excited I was, etc etc
But im trying to believe that its better that im not pregnant right now... I started an incredible job and i would love to be there for at least a year, and get my mat leave, which is great in canada :) so im thinking that maybe this was the way life planned my destiny, and i was trying to go agaisnt it.

I will do the IUI in oct/nov, the first one with no meds, second with clomid and 3rd with injenctions, i really hope it works by then, as i havent planned further :|
Next year ill be 34!! I dont think i belong to the early 30's thread anymore! Lol


----------



## arianne

Isabel, i hope is not an infection :s good luck with the next few months! I never heard a lap increasing chances? It does? I only heard that the hsg does...

Mrsmax, is nice to feel peaceful while ttc doesnt it? I have been feeling that way since march, just going with the flow. But yesterday i felt it was time to cry :D and once you start it just goes on and on, my eyes were so swollen in the morning!


----------



## rosababy

Oh Arianne, :hugs: We started about a year ago, too. The first week of August was when we REALLY started trying hard, and we were stunned when it didn't work. And yet, here we are. I can't help thinking if we'd still have these issues if we started trying 10 years ago. But then, my dh says but look at all of the things we've done in our life that we wouldn't have been able to do with kids. And he's right. Everything happens for a reason, and clearly there is a reason why we're here, after a year of sadness. Why?? Only God knows. He has a great plan for all of us, we just don't know what it is yet. I go through periods when I'm hopeless, and then I'm totally trusting God. My grandma always says "let go and let God." I love that. 



arianne said:


> Isabel, i hope is not an infection :s good luck with the next few months! I never heard a lap increasing chances? It does? I only heard that the hsg does...

My RE says the hsg and the lap increase chances of conceiving for a few months after the procedures.


And you can't leave us just because you're 34! That's still early 30s. But next year, you'll have a baby, and we'll all be in the parents and babies forums. :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi Arianne!

Sorry you had a rough day yesterday. :hugs: It is such a hard long process. Last Thursday was the day (7/7/10) that I started spotting last year and would later go on to miscarry. I had a pretty rough day thinking- here I am...one year later and no closer to having a baby then I was then. Just the thought upsets me so much, but I just continue to hope and pray it will happen. 

It sounds like you guys have a really great plan for the fall. And your mat. leave in Canada IS amazing!!! I've heard people talk about it before!


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosa - love your avatar - what a gorgeous flower.

Arianne - sorry to hear you have had a rough day. This TTC thing is just so hard at times. Sounds like you have a good plan for moving forward so fx'd you get your BFP and a sticky bean in the coming months. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

rosababy said:


> Oh Arianne, :hugs: We started about a year ago, too. The first week of August was when we REALLY started trying hard, and we were stunned when it didn't work. And yet, here we are. I can't help thinking if we'd still have these issues if we started trying 10 years ago. But then, my dh says but look at all of the things we've done in our life that we wouldn't have been able to do with kids. And he's right. Everything happens for a reason, and clearly there is a reason why we're here, after a year of sadness. Why?? Only God knows.

I totally agree with you Rosa, everything happens for a reason, whatever it may be! I've just bought a new car with 5 doors instead of 3 and lots of room for bambinos so I think the timing is now perfect for me! :rofl: 

Got my first FS appointment tomorrow ladies, wish me luck!! I'll report back x


----------



## MsJMouse

Goodluck with your appt MrsPTTC


----------



## rosababy

Good luck mrs! Keep us updated. HOpefully things will move quickly for you, and soon you'll have a plan of action in place. It helps to have a plan. :flower:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck, good luck!!!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

I didn't realize how many of us were happening upon our 1 year mark. We should hold hands and cross the bridge together...OR we may get the BFP just shy! That's what I'm hoping!!!:) DH and I started trying early august 2010. We are now on CD4 of our 12th cycle. It's a weird feeling because we know this puts us in another statistical bracket. It's hard not to start worryin... But we just keep pressing forward. Called to set up the SA for DH today. Ive been checked out a gazillion times. I haven't had any fertility increasing procedures(well technically that's what the myomectomy was), but my RE and GYN said everything looks fine. We'll see what's going on w/ dh. After that we'll have to bring out the heavy artillery one way or another if a BFP is not had soon.

I do agree though about everything happens for a reason. I just said the other day this just isn't our time. God has more work for me to do as a wife, career woman and non-mothering woman. Because lord knows once the LOs get here...priorities will shift like crazy. :)

Here's to trying w/o ceasing even though we could have given up so long ago. *cheers*


----------



## Regalpeas

fx fx fx best wishes:flower:



MrsPTTC said:


> Got my first FS appointment tomorrow ladies, wish me luck!! I'll report back x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regalpeas said:


> I didn't realize how many of us were happening upon our 1 year mark. We should hold hands and cross the bridge together...OR we may get the BFP just shy! That's what I'm hoping!!!:) DH and I started trying early august 2010. We are now on CD4 of our 12th cycle. It's a weird feeling because we know this puts us in another statistical bracket. It's hard not to start worryin... But we just keep pressing forward. Called to set up the SA for DH today. Ive been checked out a gazillion times. I haven't had any fertility increasing procedures(well technically that's what the myomectomy was), but my RE and GYN said everything looks fine. We'll see what's going on w/ dh. After that we'll have to bring out the heavy artillery one way or another if a BFP is not had soon.
> 
> I do agree though about everything happens for a reason. I just said the other day this just isn't our time. God has more work for me to do as a wife, career woman and non-mothering woman. Because lord knows once the LOs get here...priorities will shift like crazy. :)
> 
> Here's to trying w/o ceasing even though we could have given up so long ago. *cheers*

It's horrible getting near that year mark, can't even imagine how LTTTC's must feel!! Wow you've squeezed 12 cycles into 11months! Wish my cycles were shorter. Good luck with the SA, my hubby had his a couple of months ago & came back fine, obviously me that's the problem lol. X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the good luck ladies :hugs: x


----------



## pink80

We've just gone over our year mark - although for us, because of everything that has happened and my screwy cycles this months is technically only cycle 8 :(

Good Luck MrsPTTC :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

So here is what happened today:

I didn't particularly like the consultant, I feel a bit deflated. He said he's surprised my doc referred me so early, even though I am over 30, but "as I was there" it was fine to go forward. I knew my doc was referring me too early but who am I to complain lol?! He said OPK's and temping are a waste of time :saywhat: & we need to BD every 2-3 days throughout the cycle. His reasons were that if you BD when you get your surge it's usually too late (we do it beforehand too so I don't really see his point there) and also it stresses you out and stress is bad for TTC - I totally agree there, I do get stressed... 

Hubby has to go for ANOTHER SA as apparently it's best to do 2, and this has to be done at the hospital so DH is not gonna be happy. I mentioned the spotting I have before AF (from 9/10 DPO) but he didn't really pick up on it or ask many questions, nor about the ovary pain I've been getting during the LP and now during the first half of the cycle . I mentioned I'd been taking some herbs so my cycle has been up and down and he didn't even ask what herbs I'd been taking (probably thought that was stupid too lol!) and he said the only thing that concerns him is the cycle length 34 days, although classed is normal is on the long side. 

So he's sending me for CD 2/3 & 27 bloods, and a HSG. However, he's obviously been reading my file and noticed I've seen a gynae (no examination just a discussion) about painful sex (sorry TMI!) I explained this was better since TTC as now has a purpose! but he said he thinking a HSG might be too painful for me and gave me the option of a lap and dye! I said I wasn't keen on the idea of being knocked out and was a bit put on the spot so he said we'll go for the HSG then if it doesnt work a lap and dye...Now I've been thinking since I came home and am wondering if I should just go for the lap in the first place? What would you do in my situation? I've read the leaflet about HSG and if there's a blocked tube they would need to do and lap anyway so surely it's better to have 1 procedure rather than 2?! I'm really confused! Do I give the opk's and temping a miss from now on? He didn't even want to look at my charts! I feel like I've wasted the last 10 months! :sad1: x


----------



## Paige.Br

I have been on TTC before for over a year. I think it is still early for you to claim any problems of infertility. Anyway, I know the feeling of trying intensely yet unsuccessful. It would really stress us as a woman aiming to have a child. Well, my prayers are with you. Sustain a positive stamina. I assumed everything will be fine soon. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrs, Okay first of all, is this the only doc you can see? If you do not feel comfortable with him, go somewhere else, because let me tell you, you will see him a LOT in the next few months. You need to like him. 

On the other hand, yay for getting the ball rolling! I was surprised at how unimpressed my doc was with o sticks and temping as well. Both my ob-gyn and RE. Okay...then why did we do all of that in the first place!!! Oh well. If you're o'ing around the same time every cycle, then why do you need to dtd every 2-3 days?? Sex is sometimes painful for me, too, and I'm wondering if it wasn't my endo making that happen...? I'm curious to know after the endo has been lasered out, if that'll change. Like you, it's not so bad now that we're doing it more often for ttc purposes.

Have you been ttc for a year? If you're over 30 and ttc for more than 9 months, I say let's figure this out. Don't let him make you feel bad. You're there, and you're going to figure this out so you can get your baby. If you don't like him, go somewhere else to spend your money. :thumbup:

As for the hsg vs lap/dye: does your insurance cover them? I had an hsg, and while it was slightly painful (more uncomfortable), the pain stopped as soon as the test was done. However, my test was inconclusive, so I had to do that lap/dye as well. I was happy to be put out for this, but here I am, a week later and I finally feel like I'm almost back to normal again. Everyone says oh the recovery is a breeze. Well, it wasn't for me. Maybe it was because this was my first EVER surgery, or maybe because I'm a baby and afraid of laughing too hard to engage my core muscles because it might hurt, but whatever it is, a week of recovery. They figured out my issue though. And you're right, you may end up doing both. I would have gladly skipped the hsg had I the option...just sayin'. PLus with the lap/dye, he can see if there's any endo, which he can get rid of, and see the tubes more clearly, which he cannot do with the hsg alone.

I would give the temping and opks a rest for now. I did, and I felt so much more relaxed. It was hard at first, especially when you did it for so long, but you have gotten everything out of charting that you will need. You know when you o, how your body works, but something else is clearly wrong. Which you're close to figuring out now! My ob and RE said to just dtd about every other day during my fertile time until we can figure out what is going on. He said and of course you dtd other parts of your cycle, just normally right? I"m like ummm....welll....lately it's been more business-like. :rofl: 

As for now, feel good that you have some tests scheduled and things will soon get figured out. Feel free to ask me about any of the procedures. Lord knows I've had them all. :wacko:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Sorry to hear about your crappy visit!!! As for the opk and temping- I've been pregnant twice both with the assistance of opk, but never temping- b/c of course temping just tells you after it's over. I can see avoiding the temps because they do add stress and don't help you pinpoint dates, but I disagree on the opk. They're not that hard and I don't think they made me stressed. Considering you get the surge 12-36 hours BEFORE you o- I disagree with his statement that it's too late. Both times I got pregnant we had opk's assisting us on pinpointing the days. 

I don't have much advice on the hsg vs lap, but if the lap tells you everything the hsg does and more, maybe you should consider going that route since he gave you the option? :shrug:

Good luck!


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, I'm sorry your appointment left you with more questions :( I know how it feels about not liking your doc, after getting over the unexpected vag ultrasound I had with my last appointment, I'm looking back and feeling *really gypped* - but for the opposite reasons you stated. At least yours is willing to do something. Mine seemed to just offer the ultrasound out of curiosity (said all she was going to check is the corpus luteum). But that was only because she was trying to say we were there too early and to basically come back in a few months. She acted like we knew nothing about TTC and explained about how the egg lives only a day and the sperm 7 days (WTF all clinical tests say it's not 7 days, 5 if they're lucky, most likely 3). 

Then I got the bill. Both me and my husband were charged, although he just sat there and was told, "Did you get the results for your SA yet?" ... "No, well it's normal." 

I really like the midwife I first spoke to before, but the actual doctor is an ass. I wish she at least scheduled something. I'm not looking forward to seeing her again.

But the positive thing is you started the process. So whether you stay with her or not, your results and tests are still done. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Mrs - what a bummer. It honestly seems like the first visit is always rubbish. Mine was - you may recall we had our first one in April and they said "dont worry everything is normal, you will get pregnant, have sex days 9-11-13-15-17 and 19, and cared nothing about charting OPking etc" Sometimes it feels like we know more than they do!! Arghh. 

So, go for a HSG I says as I got my BFp that cycle (even though I m/c). Lots of people get BFPs after them so I say go for that. I didnt find it painful (but othetr people do, I guess). 

I like charting simply cause it makes me feel I am doing something and I like to confirm when I o'd - just for the hell of it I guess and also so I can stop b'ding. Like Rosa said it all gets a bit business like these days :(


----------



## rosababy

My clinic just called and told me that they no longer participate with my insurance company. :sad2: I love my doctor, I trust him...and now I have to go somewhere else?!?! Are you FREAKING KIDDING ME?! :hissy: I'm so upset right now.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - that is awful!!! You poor thing. Massive hugs. What a nightmare


----------



## MrsPTTC

*Paige.Br*, I know what you mean, but it wasn&#8217;t actually myself that suggested getting tested, I just asked the doctor how long he thinks I should leave it and he said with being over 30 I could be referred anytime. I was going to leave it until the year mark then I thought well why not get seen as I&#8217;d rather know now if there&#8217;s any problems rather than later&#8230;Especially with having spotting problems and what I think is ovary pain, if I had a &#8220;normal&#8221; cycle I wouldn&#8217;t have been so keen.

*Rosa*, this is our 10th month, I&#8217;m in the UK so don&#8217;t have to pay for it luckily! With it being on the NHS I&#8217;ll just see how it goes, he&#8217;s probably ok, I just felt a bit like a kid when he dismissed what I&#8217;d been doing and that I&#8217;d been referred early. Oh I forgot the lap was what you&#8217;d had (didn&#8217;t realise you&#8217;d had an HSG as well) I remember the conversation about how worried you were for it, I just didn&#8217;t realise that&#8217;s what it was as I knew nothing about fertility investigations/treatments at the time! So sorry you can&#8217;t keep your doctor! Sending you big :hugs:

*Crumbs* - :rofl: at your doc and her knowledge of TTC! My friend who is now pg was told by her doc as she&#8217;s got a 28 day cycle she will definitely ovulate on day 14!! Well, turns out the cycle she got pg she got her LH surge on CD10 and if she&#8217;d not OPK&#8217;d she would&#8217;ve missed it! She only DTD twice that month and caught the egg so I do think OPK&#8217;s are worth it. Due to my painful intercourse I&#8217;m afraid I don&#8217;t enjoy it so I&#8217;m certainly not BD&#8217;ing every other day throughout the cycle, and unless you add some spice to it I think it&#8217;s very boring!

*Mrsmax* &#8211; totally agree with you about sometimes feeling we know more than them! I know we probably don&#8217;t, but they do come out with some funny things sometimes!

*Hopeful* I totally agree with you. I think if you have a very good sex life then fair enough BD'ing every other day will cover it, but as we don't I don't see the point in forcing myself. For example, I'm nowhere near ovulating at the minute, and know I won't be fertile for about a week, yes I will start trying to BD earlier as I can see his point (sort of), but really any :sex: we have tonight is just not gonna do the job!

So I&#8217;ve done a bit research on HSG&#8217;s and Laps and it appears they can both pick up things that the other can&#8217;t! I know if I went for a lap and there was something there they could sort it straight away, but I&#8217;ve also heard the HSG&#8217;s are good for cleaning the tubes out and you are very fertile afterwards. Also the more I read about laps they are more serious and the recovery time can be long, as you said Rosa. I&#8217;ll do a bit more research and then make the decision but I&#8217;m swaying more to the HSG I think. I&#8217;m gonna continue OPKing but BD more this month, well at least start earlier, and I&#8217;m definitely knocking the temping on the head.

Thanks for your advice ladies xx


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry to hear your appt wasn't great MrsPTTC. As the other ladies have said you want to feel comfortable with your doctor as you will probably see them a few times.


Rosababy - insurance sucks. Sorry to hear that your insurance no longer covers that doc. Does that mean if you stay with the doc you have to pay big out of pocket costs?? I am not completely sure how the american system works but we have medicare (everyone gets this) and health insurance (which you can choose to have) - if you have health insurance, it pays part of your bills and medicare pays part of your bils but if the doc doesn't have a "no gap" agreement with your insurance you can be out of pocket a lot - i had surgery a few years ago and I was out of pocket to the tune of about $10,000 - which hurt a lot as you can imagine.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa- Sorry to hear about your insurance situation. I think that this would be a good opportunity to research IVF success rates amongst the FS in your town. I know you weren't thinking you were going this route in the beginning so I'm not sure you looked into that when choosing your doc. Personally I would rather give up a doctor who's personality I love to one who has higher success rates. If it turns out that your former doctor is the one with the good success rates you could always look into what the difference would be for you to continue going to him. Did they totally stop taking your insurance or are they just out of network? Sometimes the cost difference is significant and other times it's not as much as maybe you would imagine. Good luck. I know you're disappointed, but maybe you can find someone else who's just as good if not better.


----------



## finallyready

Hi Ladies! I Just wanted to throw loads of :dust: your way. I like to check in every now and again to see how everyone is making out. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Finallyready - hope you are doing good. 

My whole PMA has come crushing down today. Yesterday was O day and I was so excited feling really positive and then DH said he didnt fancy BDing! He said that would make it 4 nights in a row and the fertility nurse told us every other night. I tried to explain that right now my egg was there waiting and this was the only day of the month that it was, but he wouldnt budge and I didnt want to push the point but I felt so crushed. Why does he take the nurses point and not mine. He just doesnt understand!

I woke up early and got out of bed as I was stll fuming. The atmosphere was bad this morning between us but I feel like I am doing everything - taking vitamins, charting, opking, acupuncture etc and all he needs to do is have bloomin sex 4 times a month!! Grrrr.

Am I being unreasonable (honestly). I am so cross but I dont know what to say to him. 

We havent discussed it.

Please give me your advice :(


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Mrsmax- I don't think you're being unreasonable. DH and I have gotten into many arguments regarding bd-ing. I know the nurse told you every other day- and maybe in the days prior to o that could be an argument of his, but the day of is the last effort so it's not like it's going to hurt anything to give it one more go.
*
However*...with that being said- I think you should just let it go and get back on the PMA wagon because your bd schedule looks great!! They say the 3 days before are the most important (even more than O day because by that time it's probably too late). You bd 2 of those three most important days- that's great!!! You still have a great shot, hun. Don't give him the cold shoulder too much, although I've been there.... One month (probably my rock bottom ttc month last November) he refused and I didn't talk to him the next morning I was so fuming. I sent this hateful email (which I would never do!!!) stating how selfish he was and this is the one thing he knows that would make me happy and what's wrong with him...."it's sex!!! Don't you like having sex with your WIFE?!?" It was really hateful and the poor boy was in the dumps for like a week because he thought I was over him. I was a little too harsh. I think a nice conversation could have gotten the point across. Don't be like me!! :haha:


----------



## Crumbs

*rosababy*, oh no! I hope it all works itself out! :hugs:

*finallyready*, Here's some :dust: back atcha! :flower:

*mrsmax*, I think you're being totally reasonable but I agree with hopefulmama, I think you should let it go and look forward to more BDing. Talk to hubby and let him know how you feel. Maybe he feels performance anxiety - my DH felt it. Perhaps you can suggest something to spice things up to make it more exciting. But no matter what, you need to tell him how you feel because men never seem to figure it out on their own!

DH and I go through BD difficulties too, especially when he's been working hard that day and tired. It took me months of explaining, plus short little comments about TTC for him to truly understand, but now I think we're finally on the same page (mentally) yet when he's super tired, it doesn't always go as planned physically :shrug:


----------



## MsJMouse

hi finallyready - hope things are going well.

Mrsmax - I agree with crumbs and hopeful. Your chart looks good and you bd'd before o and my OB told me after the MC that is was important that the sperm was there waiting for the egg, not the other way around and it looks you have that base covered. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks everyone. I had a talk to Dh this morning and he explained that we wanted to BD but there werent enough sperm left in the well from all the BDind?! I dont really know what that means. Do you use sperm up? I tried to get him to explain but didnt understand. 

I did feel bad though that I gave him a bad time. He said he wanted a baby as much as me :)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Glad you guys had a chat. To answer your question scroll down to *Intercourse Frequency*. Like I said, your bd timing looks great! Good luck!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Intercourse-Timing-and-Frequency.html


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Hopeful - I am on FF but never read that. I think I will tell DH we should just aim for those 3 days now :) Also, the picture of your poor hubby getting that email is hilarious. These men put up with a lot from us dont they ;)

Rosa - any news from the insurance company/doctors?


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> Thanks everyone. I had a talk to Dh this morning and he explained that we wanted to BD but there werent enough sperm left in the well from all the BDind?! I dont really know what that means. Do you use sperm up? I tried to get him to explain but didnt understand.
> 
> I did feel bad though that I gave him a bad time. He said he wanted a baby as much as me :)

My DH said exactly the same thing to me the other week :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Msmouse - about the sperm or wanting a baby as much as you? I'm still confused by what he meant about the well!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hopeful :rofl: at your email to your DH! 

Mrsmax hope things are ok with your hubby now. My consultant said BD every 2-3 days but I have to say I think he is WRONG! I've decided to go for the HSG over the lap & will continue to use OPKs & BD everyday once I get my surge despite him telling me otherwise! :haha: We are however starting to BD every other day a bit earlier than usual. I'm not expecting to ovulate until the beginning of next week, my longer cycles are so annoying! x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC- I know it was so mean.... When is the HSG? Good luck!!! I think your plan sounds good! It's more in line with the SMEP and that's what I always try to shoot for. 

Crumbs- Triphasic chart maybe??? FX!!

MrsMax- "the well" :rofl: He means his sperm/semen supply (the well- like a water well) doesn't have time to refill before you are asking him to empty it again (can't keep going back and getting more buckets of water if it hasn't had time to replenish yet)! He doesn't think he has much left. Which DH has told me before..."well when I get home tonight we'll see if I have anything left for you because you've about run me dry!" BUT in our defense- they are still releasing millions of :spermy: each time and it just takes one!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

hopefulmama2b said:


> MrsPTTC- I know it was so mean.... When is the HSG? Good luck!!! I think your plan sounds good! It's more in line with the SMEP and that's what I always try to shoot for.
> 
> Crumbs- Triphasic chart maybe??? FX!!
> 
> MrsMax- "the well" :rofl: He means his sperm/semen supply (the well- like a water well) doesn't have time to refill before you are asking him to empty it again (can't keep going back and getting more buckets of water if it hasn't had time to replenish yet)! He doesn't think he has much left. Which DH has told me before..."well when I get home tonight we'll see if I have anything left for you because you've about run me dry!" BUT in our defense- they are still releasing millions of :spermy: each time and it just takes one!!

Thanks hun :flower: I have to ring on CD1 and then they try and fit me in, it's not guaranteed for that month unfortunately, I've just gotta keep trying until they can fit me in... x


----------



## Crumbs

*hopefulmama2b*, I was just thinking that but didn't want to get my hopes up! My Mom and 2 aunts are visiting right now (they arrived yesterday) and they're the most energetic bunch of old ladies!!! I'm exhausted! I feel like it's almost like how it would be to have kids. When they nap, I'm like whhheeww, quiet time! Hehehe!

They'll be here until Aug 3rd so I'll be distracted from the 2WW for sure.

:dust: to all. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hopeful - thanks. I really should understand men better after being with DH for 7 years and I'm 34!!! :shrug: :blush:

Crumbs - your chart does look good. Fxd!!! I have my mom staying for a week too -she arrives tomorrow morning (Dh is away with work) so we should be nice and distracted hey!!!! Do your mom and aunt know you are ttc? 

Rosa - you ok?


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, they don't know we're TTC. I did mention it to my Mom but she doesn't know we're actively trying and honestly, I don't think she even knows what it means to actively try. 

My temp rose again this morning, but I'm starting to think it's because I've been sleeping with the windows closed. It's been a little chilly at night so I've kept it closed for the last 3 days -- making it a little toasty in the morning, and last night we also slept with the door closed so it was really toasty in the morning. Which can account for my nice rise.

But even if it wasn't that, I've seen the best charts on FF gallery and then see a fall, so I def don't want to keep my hopes up! Especially after last month when I was late and as hopeful as I've ever been in awhile.

But you never know. Fx to all my girls!!! :dust:

*MrsPTTC*, I noticed you're in your prime lovin' days! I hope the :spermy: catches the egg!


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> Msmouse - about the sperm or wanting a baby as much as you? I'm still confused by what he meant about the well!!

About the well being empty!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Crumbs! Ticker a bit out of sync, I normally ovulate a few days after it says I should as my LP is only 11/12 days. I expect to get a +OPK anytime from now until Monday x


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys! I know I don't post here often but I wanted to let you know that DH and I are NTNP this month and TTC next month! Yay!


----------



## hakunamatata

rosababy said:


> My clinic just called and told me that they no longer participate with my insurance company. :sad2: I love my doctor, I trust him...and now I have to go somewhere else?!?! Are you FREAKING KIDDING ME?! :hissy: I'm so upset right now.

Aw honey I'm sorry!!! It's so hard finding a doctor you love, and then when you have to find a new one, it just stinks. I really liked my primary care physician, such a nice guy, and he isn't working with patients anymore and is doing mainly admin work. 

I still haven't met my new doc yet. And I'm meeting new OB-GYN's this fall because we moved. I have to meet a bunch of different ones in this practice because you won't know exactly who will be on call during delivery!! I'm kind of anxious about meeting new doctors but I'm going to try to just go with the flow. Hopefully they will be nice. I'm a bit heavy so I'm scared they will tell me to lose weight. As if I don't know already lol

HUGS!


----------



## MsJMouse

hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys! I know I don't post here often but I wanted to let you know that DH and I are NTNP this month and TTC next month! Yay!

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys! I know I don't post here often but I wanted to let you know that DH and I are NTNP this month and TTC next month! Yay!

Brilliant news! Yay! :dust: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I'm sure that's a great feeling Hakuna!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just got my smiley face!!! Yay :happydance: x


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. :hi: I've been out of town all week, without internet, so sorry I was mia for a while. :hugs:

My consultation (post-op for my lap 2 weeks ago) is Friday, so I'm looking forward to what he has to say. I'm also calling my ob for recommendation for another fertility specialist, although there are LOADS in my area. A HUGE clinic, that has great success rates is like seriously 5 minutes down the road. I might go to them. I like the one-on-one service, and I won't get that with this clinic, but my dh made a good point...I've had all of the invasive, scary tests done already, and I had a great doc that did all of them himself. All that's left is an IUI (hopefully) or IVF, and I'd like to just freaking get them done. I don't even care who does it anymore, just knock me up! :rofl: So, I'm making an appt for a consult tomorrow, and hopefully get the ball rolling. My dh thinks I should wait for a rec from my docs, but I can always cancel the appt. I don't want to wait any longer. :hissy:

So, it's cd 2, not surprisingly because we didn't dtd all cycle. The lap had me out for several more days than I was expecting, then we were sharing a pop-up tent with my parents. By the way, we will never do THAT again! :haha: So, since af came earlier, I will not be o'ing on the cruise like I thought. Instead, for funsies, I'll be o'ing while we're visiting the inlaws. Oh wait, it gets better. Since they don't have ac in the guest room (long story), dh's parents are being nice and letting us stay in their room. My dh is like I am NOT NOT NOT dtd in my parents' bed! We'll do it on the floor or in the car or something. :haha: Fun times.



MsJMouse said:


> Rosababy - insurance sucks. Sorry to hear that your insurance no longer covers that doc. Does that mean if you stay with the doc you have to pay big out of pocket costs?? I am not completely sure how the american system works but we have medicare (everyone gets this) and health insurance (which you can choose to have) - if you have health insurance, it pays part of your bills and medicare pays part of your bils but if the doc doesn't have a "no gap" agreement with your insurance you can be out of pocket a lot - i had surgery a few years ago and I was out of pocket to the tune of about $10,000 - which hurt a lot as you can imagine.

I COULD pay out-of-network costs, which is 70% but why, when I could go to one of the other 10 clinics that all accept my insurance and is covered 100%? Plus, whatever I have done next is going to be VERY expensive. If I go to a 100% place, I literally pay nothing for IUIs or IVF.



hopefulmama2b said:


> Rosa- Sorry to hear about your insurance situation. I think that this would be a good opportunity to research IVF success rates amongst the FS in your town. I know you weren't thinking you were going this route in the beginning so I'm not sure you looked into that when choosing your doc. Personally I would rather give up a doctor who's personality I love to one who has higher success rates. If it turns out that your former doctor is the one with the good success rates you could always look into what the difference would be for you to continue going to him. Did they totally stop taking your insurance or are they just out of network? Sometimes the cost difference is significant and other times it's not as much as maybe you would imagine. Good luck. I know you're disappointed, but maybe you can find someone else who's just as good if not better.

I agree. :thumbup: Shady Grove clinic is very popular, and has great success rates, and is 5 minutes away. I'll be just a "number" to them, but I don't even care anymore. I'd be out of network with them, which is still better than nothing, but more than we'd like to pay especially since I can go somewhere else for 100% coverage.

Mrsmax, I was pissed when my dh wouldn't do it every day too, but he explained that when he "does it himself", he notices a BIG difference in amount of sperm when he does it every day as opposed to letting it build up. Both my ob and my RE said that every other day is good, and that we definitely need to let the sperm build up a bit. Have you considered sperm meets egg plan? Every other day until the positive opk and then 3 days in a row or something like that.


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosababy - yeah I wouldn't pay 70% of the cost either especially if you can go to someone else who the insurance covers 100%. In my case it was surgery for a tumour and I really didn't care at the time if I had to pay a gap as long as the surgeon was good (and my surgeon did have a good reputation) and didn't stuff up my head!!! 

That is good that your insurance does cover you for IVF and IUI as that is expensive. I don't think any of the insurance companies over here cover the total cost of that. 

Hmm the car - I don't think I have tried that in years. :haha: 

Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa, good luck with your follow up appointment this week. I don't think it hurts to go ahead and make the apointment with the other clinic while you're waiting. 

Re: parents bed- we have dtd on the floor in my inlaws house as well because they put us in a loud bed!


----------



## rosababy

MsJMouse said:


> Rosababy - yeah I wouldn't pay 70% of the cost either especially if you can go to someone else who the insurance covers 100%. In my case it was surgery for a tumour and I really didn't care at the time if I had to pay a gap as long as the surgeon was good (and my surgeon did have a good reputation) and didn't stuff up my head!!!
> 
> That is good that your insurance does cover you for IVF and IUI as that is expensive. I don't think any of the insurance companies over here cover the total cost of that.
> 
> Hmm the car - I don't think I have tried that in years. :haha:
> 
> Enjoy your cruise.

I'm not sure how putting my legs up in the air would work in the car. :rofl: We'll figure something out...it'll probably only be once anyways, since we won't be there that long. 

We're SO lucky to have good insurance that covers everything. And we're also very lucky to have several excellent clinics within minutes of my house. 



hopefulmama2b said:


> Rosa, good luck with your follow up appointment this week. I don't think it hurts to go ahead and make the apointment with the other clinic while you're waiting.
> 
> Re: parents bed- we have dtd on the floor in my inlaws house as well because they put us in a loud bed!

I made an appt for a few weeks from now, so that's good. I could have had this Thursday, but I can't do it then. Bummer! Oh well, hopefully things move quickly after the consult.

On a negative note, I found out that 2 friends of mine are pregnant. Found out within 30 minutes...I can not stop crying. Literally everyone around me is pregnant. :sad2:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - massive hugs on the friends thing. I have lost track of the friends I have used the Hide button on FB. I sometimes worry that I wont have any friends left when we finally get pregnant as I have distanced myself from all the pregnant ones.

Great that you have lots of clinics near bv - glad you got an appointment. 

Right, off to work. Boo hiss.


----------



## Crumbs

*rosababy*, your post cracked me up :laugh2: And I'm glad there's successful clinics nearby you can turn to. Your DH is right, all the hard stuff is already done. Enjoy your trip!

*hakunamatata* & *MrsPTTC*, Fx! :dust:

We picked up the old ladies (Mom and 2 aunts) from the airport after their weekend excursion to Amsterdam. They are knocked out right now. Lol! No more worrying about them waking up at the crack of dawn. But we have another week left. I'm happy they're all together, it makes entertaining much easier. I figure this is how it is with kids! :haha:

As for my temps, it took a nose dive yesterday and barely up today, I've been having little twinges ... expecting the :witch: soon. I didn't have any symptoms so it's not really a surprise. 

HUGS to all my girls! I hope the stork comes and visits all of us soon!


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, I've also hidden so many people on fb, it's ridiculous. And I have also distanced myself from my friends who have babies or who are pregnant, and it makes me so sad. We're hanging out with some of our good friends tonight and I told my dh I'm NOT GOING if she's pregnant. How terrible is that?! :sad2:

Crumbs, enjoy your family visit! Family can be stressful sometimes, can't they? :wacko: Sorry your temps are dropping. Hopefully it doesn't mean anything. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Crumbs! I was so lucky I caught my LH surge as I had a negative digi on the am, BD'd anyway, then took an IC on the pm which I thought was almost positive so decided to try another digi and got my smiley face! Funny thing is I took both an IC and digi the next day (yesterday) and no positive! So if I only POAS once a day like they say and on a morning like the digi says I would NEVER have gotten a positive this month!! I'm so pleased I like POAS-ing :haha:! Hope :witch: doesn't make an appearance. That's why I prefer not to temp now, it just gets me depressed watching the temps dive :sad1:

Rosa/Mrsmax - am totally with you on the FB thing. A lot of my old school friends who I don't see are announcing their pregnancies and it's torture, and there's a girl from work and all she EVER talks about on her status is every move her baby makes! I know it's exciting so I don't mean to sound horrible, but I hope I'm not that boring when I'm pg and have something other than babytalk to update my status with!

Sending you lots of :dust: ladies xx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC- so glad you didn't miss your spike!! Welcome to the 2ww!

FB is bad bad bad sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

hopefulmama2b said:


> MrsPTTC- so glad you didn't miss your spike!! Welcome to the 2ww!
> 
> FB is bad bad bad sometimes. :hugs:

Thanks hopeful! :hugs: x


----------



## mrsmax

I second that - welcome to the 2WW MrsPttc!!!

I also hope Im not that boring and a bit more sensitive when I am pregnant. 

I did something stupid today which really got my hopes up. I searched on FF fro charts like mine and ticked the pre and post temps and coverline and Bding schedule and it came up with 88% charts like mine are pregnancy charts and 11% are miscarrige . Not sure about the other 1%...

I think it is cause I have had two really high ones but I think that is cause I have had disturbed sleep. I pray for a high temp tomorrow, and if I get it I will start getting more hopeful!!!


----------



## pink80

I've come to leave some big:hugs: for any of you ladies that need it xxx

I had a temp rise today ladies - so I guess that means I finally ovulated!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

mrsmax said:


> I second that - welcome to the 2WW MrsPttc!!!
> 
> I also hope Im not that boring and a bit more sensitive when I am pregnant.
> 
> I did something stupid today which really got my hopes up. I searched on FF fro charts like mine and ticked the pre and post temps and coverline and Bding schedule and it came up with 88% charts like mine are pregnancy charts and 11% are miscarrige . Not sure about the other 1%...
> 
> I think it is cause I have had two really high ones but I think that is cause I have had disturbed sleep. I pray for a high temp tomorrow, and if I get it I will start getting more hopeful!!!

Thanks mrsmax! Wowee your last 2 temps are pretty high! Yeah I do that, searching for pregnancy charts similar to mine, though can't do that this month as I'm not charting anymore. I'm glad really, means I can't spend ages browsing FF and get my hopes up!! Good luck for when you next test! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck pink! :dust: x


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, oh my goodness your chart's looking good! Fx! Fx! 

*pink*, :dust:

I've up in the middle of the night because I was so hot (slept with the door closed because the guests were up late chatting) and I haven't been able to sleep since. I gave up not moving and decided to just go online -- if :af: is coming anyway I shouldn't force myself to remain in bed just to temp.

1 more week until they're here! It's been non-stop action packed and I'm absolutely exhausted! One of the aunties is a little older and really, really reminds me of a kid. That sounds bad when I say it that way but I don't know how else to explain it -- she's really, really inquisitive about everything! She's constantly asking a multitude of questions and has already broken something! :haha: It was just a little pot and not valuable but it reminds me of how my house is soooo not kid friendly! :haha:

I hope you're all having a great week and :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Crumbs.

It sounds like you are ready for your guests to leave!! I have had my mum staying for the last few days - not quite so bad, but she likes her wine and it has been hard to resist (even though she knows I am TTC).

Looking forward to some peace the next few days whilst DH away. 

And thanks Pink - GL this cycle.

I'm still swaying between convinced I'm pregnant and convinced Im not and will never be. Maybe this temping thing isnt good afer O after all....


----------



## mrsmax

OK. I am so setting myself up for a fall this month. I think that fleeting BFP last cycle has messed with my head. It is just that I have so many symptoms this month. 

I was in the shower yesterday and noticed crazy blue veins on my bbs and chest - I wasnt looking for them as I didnt get these last BFP, but they were so pronouced that I couldnt miss them. I have also had twinges above pelvis just like last month, stabbing pains in bbs and my chart looks so positive (FF still says 100% of similar charts are pregancy charts) - BUT what are the chances of trying for 13 months with ZERO BFP and then getting two BFPs in a row. Pretty unlikley I would say. Maybe i have some residue hormones in my body or something... Grrr.

Took a test today and got BFN - at 9 DPO.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi all, I know this thread has been going on for some time. It is lovely to see that some of you have got your BFPs in this time.

I am 30 years old, as is OH, and this is my first cycle TTC. I am CD10 and will be ovulating soon, so very excited to see if it works. I know it can take a very long time and by no means to I expect it to happen right away, but it would be just amazing if it did as we took forever to bite the bullet and actually go for it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

*mrsmax * I think the chances are pretty high as they say you're extra fertile after a MC don't they? I've heard a lot of stories on here of getting BFP's straight after! All hope is NOT lost at 9DPO! If you browse the preg charts on FF yeah there are some BFP's at 9DPO but mostly 11/12. GOOD LUCK!!

*joeybrooks *- Welcome! :flower: Good luck with your first month TTC, I know exactly what you mean about taking forever to bite the bullet, same for us! (Especially DH he took a lot of persuading!)

AFM - hubby's SA appointment came through today, he's not happy that he has to go for another one, and even less happy he needs to DTD there! I don't really get why he needs another one either, I know his last test was at a different clinic but his results were fine. I assume they do another one just to rule out "freak" results or something :shrug: Anyway he said he's not going, but we're gonna talk about it later, I guess if he refuses they're not gonna be happy about testing me so he'd better go!

xx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- 100% that's great! Mine is at 0% ha! But that's only based on five charts which were ovulatory so I'm not losing sleep over it. Fx!!!!!

Joey- good luck with your first month!

MrsPTTC- Yikes! He _has_ to do it there?? I would feel awkward too, but if that's how things are he will just have to suck it up and take one for the team!


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC - when dh gave his sample he had to do it at home and rush it to the hospital. (He wonded if it was a good enough excuse for speeding...), but he would have preferred to do it there. I guess it all depends - but he has to do it and I'm sure he will, he just probably has got a case of nerves. Who wouldn't. Be sympathetic and kind but strong. He isnt being mean - he is just scared. My dh was really uncomfortabel about it, but did it and I'm sure yours will. Although twice is a tad annoying!!!

Let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks mrsmax, the first test was a DTD & rush it in, but I getting my tests done at a different hospital & they don't do it like that. DH spoke to the consultant secretary today, she said him refusing the test won't affect me getting tested, but he needs to speak to the consultant on Monday to discuss if its really necessary to have another one & why... Will keep you updated. When's your AF due? Hope your temps stay up hun x x


----------



## rosababy

My dh also had to have two SAs and we're not sure why. We were kind of annoyed since for some reason our insurance didn't cover it, and we had to pay like $250 or something. Whatever. He had to do it at the clinic, too, and we were giggling at the choices of "motivators" in the room. :blush: Movies like "Spunk 7" and dh was like well, I missed Spunk 1-6, so I'm not sure I'll understand the plot...:rofl:

Good news! My doc called and said that the clinic is picking up the extra cost of whatever I do, since they don't participate with the insurance company anymore! So, I can still go to my doc for IVF or whatever we do!!!! :wohoo: I have my post-op consult tomorrow, and I'm hoping to set a plan for IVF in place. Let's get this ball rolling already!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brilliant news Rosa! :happydance: :hugs:. I would understand needing 2 if the first one had poor results but not when everything came back fine :shrug:. Nevermind I have a feeling there's a good reason & he's gonna have to watch spunk 7!! :rofl: x


----------



## rosababy

He was all excited...he's like do you think spunk 8 is out yet?! :rofl: He was disappointed that the other room didn't have the spunk series. What a weirdo! :haha:

My dh had poor morphology the first time, and the 2nd time was only 1% higher. Freaking awesome. The count was a little lower, too, but dh was sick and said he wasn't very aroused, which makes a differences evidently.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm not surprised he wasn't aroused having to do that in a strange place, I don't think I would be either! :blush: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi ladies! Rosa you had me rollin'! Also glad about your positive news.

MrsPttc sorry your DH has to go for a second round. I wonder if this is procedure.

My Dh is up for a SA as well. We were having trouble getting a script however. I never called my insurance to see if they covered, bc we'll have it one way or another. I'll have to do that tomorrow. We opted to do ours at home, but then we have to rush to the lab to drop it off. We have one hour. lol So we'll do it after vacation. 

I've been thinking about it. I think I prefer he goes into the lab. I just see a million things that can happen from home to the lab. Then we'll have to reschedule. Their hours aren't the best. (just reading back to see that MrsMax had a similar experience.) I feel better about it I guess.


----------



## mrsmax

ha ha ha - Rosa, you are so funny. Spunk 8!!!!

Also that is GREAT news about your clinic :) You must be so pleased.

I tested today with FRER and got a BFN at 11 DPO so think I am out after all. Just dont understand why my temps are so different this month, but it has been pretty warm here so that maybe why. 

I would be a lot sadder, but DH has been away for a week and is back on Monday so just looking forward to that.

Happy Friday ladies x


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, 11 dpo is still early. Remember that several ladies don't get their bfp until way later. :hugs:

Had my appt today. IVF is my next step, since I officially have damaged tubes. Doc was ready to schedule it for this cycle, but I told him that we were out of town next week for 10 days. SO, I have a mock transfer next Tuesday. This is on a full bladder, gross, go in with a cathader to see if everything is cool and so he knows EXACTLY where he's going on the day of the actual transfer. He said it's like driving to your new job on a Sunday to make sure you know where you're going so you're not late on the first day. I was happy to get in so quickly! This is how it's been here, though. I get appts SO quickly every time.

Then, I call when I get my period, I go in for an u/s, and pick up my injectables, shots, etc., get a tutorial on how to do the shots, and not sure what else. We'll find out on Tuesday when we sign consent forms. He said that the transfer is about 5 weeks after my cycle starts, which puts us at the end of September with a blood test mid-October. :happydance:

I'm excited and yet nervous. This is so real now. Am I ready for this emotional and physical rollarcoaster? I guess I'm already a third of the way through the ride anyway...might as well keep going. Told me that if I DID get preggo on my own by some miraculous event, it's very possible that it would be ectopic since I have tubal damage. :nope: So here we go. Wow. Never thought we'd be here.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rosa, thats great news you're in so quick!! But yes I can imagine it's very scary, and it sounds a very complex process with injections and what not. You should have your :bfp: before the year is out!! :happydance:

BTW it was mrsmax who had a negative FRER not Crumbs hun! :rofl:

Well yet _another _school friend has announced on FB she is pregnant, didn't even know she had a boyfriend and she broke up with her ex only a couple of months ago. She doesn't have a job or seem to have any stability and fell pregnant by accident... :growlmad:. Jealous? Me?? Nahhhh!!

xx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- so sorry about the BFN hun. I hope that's not the case but you still have made some good progress these last two months so I'm confident it will happen soon. 11 dpo is not officially out of the game though and temps are still up. :hugs:

IF you don't get your BFP this cycle and still wonder why your temps are up- I have a theory...most likely I'm wrong but this is my theory: I've been wondering why my post-o temps were so much lower these past two cycles compared to the first 2 when I started temping. I'm thinking maybe since I know my hcg levels weren't back to 0 I wonder if my progesterone was still slightly elevated as well causing high temps. If you look at my chart I was _above_ 98 on several days and now I can't even hit 98. Nothing else has changed except I know my levels are down now. Maybe your progesterone is still slightly elevated causing inflated temps? Just a theory. I hope it's b/c your BFP if coming in the next couple days but if not maybe that's the reason. :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa- that's great news! They aren't wasting any time which is good! I can't believe he was ready to start ASAP. Enjoy your vacation and have some wine- may be the last for a while!


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks hopeful. I think it is something like too and I am ok with that. I feel at peace with my body right now. Have had four glasses of wine tonight as believe the bfn. Watching Amy whinehouse tribute On mtv. Feel quite emotional but in a good way . Dh still away and can't wait til Sunday for him to come home.


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Rosa, thats great news you're in so quick!! But yes I can imagine it's very scary, and it sounds a very complex process with injections and what not. You should have your :bfp: before the year is out!! :happydance:
> 
> BTW it was mrsmax who had a negative FRER not Crumbs hun! :rofl:
> 
> Well yet _another _school friend has announced on FB she is pregnant, didn't even know she had a boyfriend and she broke up with her ex only a couple of months ago. She doesn't have a job or seem to have any stability and fell pregnant by accident... :growlmad:. Jealous? Me?? Nahhhh!!
> 
> xx

Oh my word, READ THE POST, ROSA! :rofl: Sorry...mrsmax, I'm sorry to hear about the bfn. :hugs: 11 is still early. 

pttc, FB blows. I'm so done with it. I can't even tell you how many people I have blocked. Probably more than I have unblocked at this point. :rofl: Don't be jealous of her, though. Think about how hard her life will be...



hopefulmama2b said:


> Rosa- that's great news! They aren't wasting any time which is good! I can't believe he was ready to start ASAP. Enjoy your vacation and have some wine- may be the last for a while!

I KNOW! I can't believe how fast he was ready to go either! However, every single one of my appts has been quick, and he's ALWAYS on time, if not 5 minutes early. I never have to wait. It's a small clinic, so maybe that's why. He's very efficient, but I never feel rushed. It's perfect. 

We're hitting the wineries when we visit dh's family. :wine: Can't wait! Then, it'll be NO more drinking while in the ivf process. Oh well, hopefully it'll be worth it! :baby:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: mrsmax for the BFN & you missing DH. Enjoy your trip Rosa :flower: x


----------



## Sachagary

Hi I'm 31 , been trying for 4 years just joined havnt got to learn how to use this site yet lolxx


----------



## mrsmax

Welcome Sachagary. Sorry for your struggles. What is your story?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Sachagary! :hi: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

mrsmax! Temps still high! When is AF due? x


----------



## mrsmax

BFN again today using a IC. Pretty sure I'm out. 

Hoping for a sunny weekend so I can do some gardening and sunbathing with a good book. Time to relax :) Hope you all have something nice planned.


----------



## mrsmax

Mrs PTTC - due Monday. I usually get cramps 2 days before so will see what today brings, but all stats suggest I'm out with a BFN on 12 DPO. But those high temps are teasing me!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

When does your temp usually drop before AF? Hope the cramps stay away. I know what you mean about being out, when I test and get BFN's at 11/12 DPO I know I'm out, but there is still a small chance of getting a BFP! I've decided not to test this month, first month since TTC I will wait for AF which should be 1 week on Monday. I might cave in, but I hope not, I'm just so sick of the BFN's and wasting tests. I'm a bit more relaxed this month so thought I'd give the not testing thing a go :) . Also I've noticed I'm not wanting to talk about TTC as much these days, did any of you go through that? Like even when my close friends ask me how things are going, I just can't be bothered to answer! I'm happy to talk about it on here though when we're all in the same boat! x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, sorry about your bfn. It's not over til the fat, ugly, b*tchy lady sings though. :winkwink: I hope your cramps stay away. 

Sachagary, welcome! :hi: How long have you been ttc?

pttc, yes, I've gone through phases when I just don't want to talk about it. Sometimes, I leave BnB because it's too hard, but I always find myself lurking a few days later. :blush: It's normal, I think. Sorry you're feeling down. :hugs:

So, here's a question...starting IVF, and dh and I are wondering if we should tell friends and family when we are exactly starting? My sil's are very into knowing and helping, and will inevitably figure out when my beta is, and be wondering and looking for fb statuses like "God is great" or "FINALLY" or something like that. :haha: So, do we tell them, with the mindset of telling them right away, or not tell them exactly when we start the ivf so we can tell them 8-10 weeks into the pregnancy? What would you do?


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - first of all, I am so excited for you that you guys have decided to take the next step.

It is a tough one. I really dont know when/if you should tell people. I think maybe closest friends and family so they will understand when you need down time after the transfer and stuff. BUT then I think, that may just add the pressure and best to keep between you and DH...

Sorry - not very helpful!!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosa - congrats on deciding to take the next step. Sounds like your doctor is really on the ball. :happydance:

Not sure about telling your family. Its a hard question. I guess you just have to do what you feel is right. :hugs:

mrsmax - sorry to read about the BFNs but as Rosa said you are not out till she arrives. 

Hi Sachagary!!! Everyone is really great on this thread.

MrsPTTC - I also have days where I don't look at BnB for a bit but I end up lurking a couple of days later. Mostly these days I don't really talk to anyone else about TTC (except DH) as I don't really have any friends who have struggled to fall pregnant (or had a loss or anything) and are currently surrounded by people who have had "oops" moments and now are pregnant or have just had their baby.


----------



## mrsmax

I'm the same as MrsJ - I have only told a handful of people - my mum, my brother and my sister in law, plus 2 people I know who are also struggling. I rarely discuss it with any of them - probably less than once a month. That is why here is such a great place - you can chat when you want to or just lurk. 

I have been really active on BNB since the m/c as it raised so many new questions. I dont expect I will be quite a active this cycle. 

And yes, I am out. My temps dropped below the coverline today. I am ok though as sooooo excited to see DH after he has been away 10 days that _ am more focused on that than TTC!_


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: mrsmax sorry you are out. Rosa I would probably tell v close friends & family. At the min only my mum & a few close friends know we're TTC though I suspect MIL & BIL have sussed me. My boss at work knows with me needing time off for the tests x


----------



## Paige.Br

We are of the same age here, and getting pregnant for me wasnt that easy. But then, I was fully driven with all my desires to have a child of our own, hence I pursued my objective to conceive. Sincere prayers would eventually help us and make pregnancy possible during later age. Well, good luck to all of us here. Fingers crossed :cloud9:


----------



## Crumbs

Hi all :hugs: I just got back 2 days ago and still utterly exhausted! We spent 5 days in Stockholm walking around the whole time while my Mom and aunts dragged me around shopping. I'm beat!

I'm trying to pry myself off of FB since everyone seems to be having a baby or just had a baby! Argggh. It normally doesn't get to me but seeing all the cute newborns and browsing all the family pics got me wondering what's wrong with me. What's worse is a couple of the people that posted about their pregnancy JUST had a baby! My cousin for instance, I remember sending him a baby gift and now he's having another one ... and they haven't been married long. I need to be drinking whatever it is their drinking!

Must have patience ... patience ... patience! I was hoping to see good news when I got back but hopefully we'll all be surprised this month! :dust:

*Welcome to all the newcomers!*


----------



## pink80

:hi: Ladies - hope you are well 

Just wanted to let you know I got my bfp - got a feint positive on a FRER yesterday at 10dpo and got a darker line this morning - feel really scared and worried but trying to be as positive as I can about xxx 

Hope you don't mind me posting :blush:


----------



## Crumbs

pink80 said:


> :hi: Ladies - hope you are well
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my bfp - got a feint positive on a FRER yesterday at 10dpo and got a darker line this morning - feel really scared and worried but trying to be as positive as I can about xxx
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting :blush:

*OMG pink, I'm so happy for you!!!* :happydance: :wohoo: Seeing a :bfp: on here is like a :bfp: for everyone! It most definitely gives me hope! 

Wishing you a sticky, sticky bean, a very smooth and happy pregnancy and a beautiful and healthy little one! :hugs: Keep us updated!

P.S. My little rant was more about the *uber* fertile mytles. Good news within our little group is just good news at least for me. I always update my DH when there's a new :bfp: on here and it gives both of us something to look forward to :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Thanks crumbs - that means a lot :hugs: (I had a little cry when I read that - god damn hormones!!!) xx


----------



## rosababy

PINK!!! :wohoo: Congrats!!! That's wonderful! We're happy to see :bfp: here, unlike FB. :hugs:

Crumbs, I have blocked like...oh jeez. I probably have more people blocked then unblocked at this point. I just can't handle seeing pics or reading statuses about babies or pregnancy. I have a cousin who is preggo with her 4th (my age) and they're all 2 years apart to the month. Seriously?! Who can plan it like that?! Then my other cousin who is barely 20 and just got preggo by accident. Christmas should be oodles of fun this year. (Although hopefully I'll have an announcement by then, too!)


----------



## Aisak

Congrats pink!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs said:


> Hi all :hugs: I just got back 2 days ago and still utterly exhausted! We spent 5 days in Stockholm walking around the whole time while my Mom and aunts dragged me around shopping. I'm beat!
> 
> I'm trying to pry myself off of FB since everyone seems to be having a baby or just had a baby! Argggh. It normally doesn't get to me but seeing all the cute newborns and browsing all the family pics got me wondering what's wrong with me. What's worse is a couple of the people that posted about their pregnancy JUST had a baby! My cousin for instance, I remember sending him a baby gift and now he's having another one ... and they haven't been married long. I need to be drinking whatever it is their drinking!
> 
> Must have patience ... patience ... patience! I was hoping to see good news when I got back but hopefully we'll all be surprised this month! :dust:
> 
> *Welcome to all the newcomers!*

Hi Crumbs, Hope you enjoyed your break!

Yep I&#8217;m fed up of FB, all of a sudden there&#8217;s been a baby boom with girls from school. But I did see a scan photo the other day and I could&#8217;ve cried for her, I knew she&#8217;d be trying without success and got married at a similar time to us. Well she got her BFP after five, FIVE years!! She had to lose weight until they&#8217;d give her fertility treatment, which is why it took so long, but in the end she decided &#8220;bugger it&#8221; and gave up trying, and she got her BFP! It just goes to show all this crap of &#8220;relax and it&#8217;ll happen&#8221; is sometimes true! x



pink80 said:


> :hi: Ladies - hope you are well
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my bfp - got a feint positive on a FRER yesterday at 10dpo and got a darker line this morning - feel really scared and worried but trying to be as positive as I can about xxx
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting :blush:

Brilliant news pink!!! Congrats sweetie, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance: x

AFM &#8211; I have a spotting problem anyway but usually from 10DPO, I&#8217;ve had the odd occasion where I&#8217;ve spotted 6-7DPO but then stops and starts again on 10DPO and I think it was down to the AC which I&#8217;ve now stopped. However this month I&#8217;ve spotted since approx 6DPO (stopped temping so guessing ovulation day) and it hasn&#8217;t stopped :dohh: This is the first time that&#8217;s happened and I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s a good or bad sign. I have tested and BFN obviously. AF due Monday so we&#8217;ll see what happens&#8230;Also had some nausea, on Tuesday night and last night, but trying not to read too much into it&#8230;. x


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., that's awfully early to be spotting. Have you looked into progesterone issues? 

Afm, I've had the most beautiful ewcm for the last 2 days. :rofl: But we're scared to try naturally now, since doc said even if we did get preggo on our own, that there's a 60% of it being ectopic. We both decided that if that happened, it would push our ivf start date back even farther, so we decided not to dtd last night. I've NEVER had ewcm that much or for that long. It was unbelievable. I also had what I'm assuming were o pains. Sigh. It was very disheartening to NOT dtd but whatever. 

We leave for our cruise today!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Enjoy your cruise Rosa! Where you going? Had a blood test on Monday for progesterone but wont get the results until all my fertility tests are complete. I mentioned it to the FS and he didn't seem worried, he didn't even ask me for how long before AF it is or what type of spotting - I assume he'll look more into it after the tests. It's not really blood spotting, more like tinged CM. I usually get it around 10DPO for 3 days before AF but this is an all time low!! Funny thing is I'm sure I only used to get it for 1 day before AF before TTC! Typical :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and how frustrating having EWCM and not being able to DTD!! :growlmad: x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh and how frustrating having EWCM and not being able to DTD!! :growlmad: x

I KNOW!! And so much of it! And 2 days of it! Grrrrr....:wacko:

Isn't it frustrating when doctors are not concerned about the things that we're concerned about?! I'm like BUT DIDN'T YOU HEAR ME? :haha: Oh well. I guess they're the professional. :shrug:

We're going to Canada and New England. :happydance:


----------



## Aisak

:witch: Well, i guess i'm on to cycle 9. We're officially at a year from when we started trying. Totally depressed.


----------



## Crumbs

*Aisak* :hugs:

I'm sitting here fighting the urge to buy these super-soft bath towels in the perfect shade of pink with white stripes and little dots on the border. I wanted them when I first saw them at the store but fought the urge so I bought them in green (as guest towels) but now I found them online and man, I really want them ... for our future baby girl ... argh! :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

rosababy said:


> We're going to Canada and New England. :happydance:

Ahh that sounds fab Rosa! Have a brill time! x



Aisak said:


> :witch: Well, i guess i'm on to cycle 9. We're officially at a year from when we started trying. Totally depressed.

:hugs: to you hun, I think Ill be joining you tomorrow :cry: Try not to be too down though hun :flower: x



Crumbs said:


> *Aisak* :hugs:
> 
> I'm sitting here fighting the urge to buy these super-soft bath towels in the perfect shade of pink with white stripes and little dots on the border. I wanted them when I first saw them at the store but fought the urge so I bought them in green (as guest towels) but now I found them online and man, I really want them ... for our future baby girl ... argh! :dohh:

:rofl: at you Crumbs! I was wanting to accessorise our bathroom with bright pink, then decided against it as wed love a son and I dont think a boy would be very impressed with pink! I was browsing nursery furniture and prams on the internet yesterday! :dohh: x


----------



## MsJMouse

pink80 said:


> :hi: Ladies - hope you are well
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got my bfp - got a feint positive on a FRER yesterday at 10dpo and got a darker line this morning - feel really scared and worried but trying to be as positive as I can about xxx
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting :blush:

Brilliant news Pink. Happy and healthy 9 months to you. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

That cruise sounds like great fun Rosababy - have a good time. Bummer about the EWCM - but I can understand your thinking. Hopefully not long till you get that BFP. :hugs:

MrsPTTC and Aisak - I think a lot of us on this thread at or just passed the year mark - I know I past it a month or so ago :cry: - it sucks. :hugs: We will get our sticky :bfp: 

baby :dust: to us all.


AFM - decided this month to wait a bit later in the month before starting DTD every other day as I seem to Ov around day 19-21 so no point in starting at about cd10. Can't say I have much PMA for myself at the moment so just plugging along and looking into what fertily specialists are around our area.

Happy monday everyone.


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Pink!!


----------



## mrsmax

Pink - Yay!!!!!!! That is awesome news. Please dont be worried about posting BFPs here - I am hoping one day we will all be posting them. They just give me hope. Wishing you the best - please please keep us posted!

Rosa - have a great cruise. 

I am taking things easy this month and have an interview and stuff so not aroung BnB so much - but will be back xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MsJMouse! :flower:

Good luck to everyone. I'm due AF today but no show so far, BFN's on an IC and superdrug test so I think I'm out (approx 13DPO but don't know exactly as I stopped temping this month :dohh:) Sending you all lots of sticky :dust: xx


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats pink!!!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

FB can be really tough sometimes.


----------



## MrsPTTC

So :witch: got me.... x


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC *:hugs:

I just realized that if I'm not pregnant by this month, I won't be in my early 30's anymore :nope: And although there's still some time (my goal was to have a baby before my 35th birthday) ... now I'm really pushing it.

What's really in the back of my mind is our trip back home for the holidays. A friend of mine already called dibs on throwing me a baby shower but I'm not sure if I'll even be pregnant by December :cry: She didn't know we had a trip planned so she didn't mean to rush me or anything, just that she wanted to say she'd love to throw it whenever we're back home. 

But the problem is, this may be the only time! If we're not pregnant by the holidays, we're not taking another vacay until a year later, then there's planning it during the 2nd trimester. It occurred to me that it might, in fact, take that long to be KU but I refuse to consider it. 

I know it's not all or nothing but it kinda feels that way right now. I guess we can always take an early vacay if we don't manage to get pregnant by Dec but get pregnant shortly after. But then there's the having a baby before I'm 35 thing. Sigh. OK, rant over!


I'll be checking up on you gals often. I wanna see another :bfp: from our group! I can not think of a better deserving bunch of women. Seriously, if I didn't have you gals, I don't know what I'd do! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aisak

:hugs: Regal and MrsP

i just got back from the doctor. DH was gettting the run around about SA from the military doctors. They wanted a referral from *my *doctor. :shrug: My doctor was kind of confused by this whole gong show too. Now i have to get the # for the doctor my DH saw, leave a message with my Dr. so he can call DH's Dr. and get the referral going, if that makes any sense. 

i apologize if this next bit is TMI...The doctor is referring me to a gynecologist for a lap. Since i've been off the pill (4 years) my periods have been come increasingly painful again. (i was put on the pill at 18 to deal with painful periods). i only ever used to have pain on CD1, but now i'm in pain for 2 days. i've always had fairly light/moderate periods but they seem to be getting heavier. i bled through a tampon and liner within a couple hours this cycle - very unusual. i've also noticed that i'm passing quarter sized clots and it hurts to go to the washroom during those 2 days. (Strangely enough, my periods are still fairly short. i only seem to have a couple days of actual flow, then by day 4 it's spotting at best) 

All this coupled with my constant bloating/constipation/"IBS" makes the doctor suspect i have *endo*. It's what i've been worrying about - part of me wanted to hear that all of my symptoms were normal and nothing to be concerned about. However i kind of want the lap to figure out what the hell is going on and if there is endo, clean it up. Maybe it would solve some of my intestinal woes, which would be awesome.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs said:


> *MrsPTTC *:hugs:
> 
> I just realized that if I'm not pregnant by this month, I won't be in my early 30's anymore :nope:
> 
> I'll be checking up on you gals often. I wanna see another :bfp: from our group! I can not think of a better deserving bunch of women. Seriously, if I didn't have you gals, I don't know what I'd do! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Crumbs you sound like you're leaving the thread??? Or am I reading that wrong? :dohh: I really hope not!! Sending you big :hugs: Try not to be too down..How long have you been TTC again? You are so sweet :flower:. Sending you lots of baby dust for this cycle :dust: So when is your birthday? Are you doing anything nice for it? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aisak said:


> :hugs: Regal and MrsP
> 
> i just got back from the doctor. DH was gettting the run around about SA from the military doctors. They wanted a referral from *my *doctor. :shrug: My doctor was kind of confused by this whole gong show too. Now i have to get the # for the doctor my DH saw, leave a message with my Dr. so he can call DH's Dr. and get the referral going, if that makes any sense.
> 
> i apologize if this next bit is TMI...The doctor is referring me to a gynecologist for a lap. Since i've been off the pill (4 years) my periods have been come increasingly painful again. (i was put on the pill at 18 to deal with painful periods). i only ever used to have pain on CD1, but now i'm in pain for 2 days. i've always had fairly light/moderate periods but they seem to be getting heavier. i bled through a tampon and liner within a couple hours this cycle - very unusual. i've also noticed that i'm passing quarter sized clots and it hurts to go to the washroom during those 2 days. (Strangely enough, my periods are still fairly short. i only seem to have a couple days of actual flow, then by day 4 it's spotting at best)
> 
> All this coupled with my constant bloating/constipation/"IBS" makes the doctor suspect i have *endo*. It's what i've been worrying about - part of me wanted to hear that all of my symptoms were normal and nothing to be concerned about. However i kind of want the lap to figure out what the hell is going on and if there is endo, clean it up. Maybe it would solve some of my intestinal woes, which would be awesome.

:hugs: hun, your AF's sound awful!!! I didn't realise endo was linked to IBS etc.. I don't really have any endo symptoms except spotting during the LP (if that even is a symptom!) but I dont have the best digestive system shall we say :blush: I'm strangely looking forward to my HSG now that AF has arrived. x


----------



## Crumbs

MrsPTTC said:


> Crumbs said:
> 
> 
> *MrsPTTC *Crumbs you sound like you're leaving the thread??? Or am I reading that wrong? :dohh: I really hope not!! Sending you big :hugs: Try not to be too down..How long have you been TTC again? You are so sweet :flower:. Sending you lots of baby dust for this cycle :dust: So when is your birthday? Are you doing anything nice for it? x
> 
> I don't think I can ever leave this thread! I just meant that I have more time now to check often :haha: I'm literally checking regularly for more BFPs on here!
> 
> We're on our 9th cycle now. My bday is on Sept 1st, turning 34 ... yikes! We booked a short weekend getaway to Uppsala, I want to visit a botanical garden there. It'll be my first time going, although it's not far - about a 4 hour train ride from me.
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: I knew I got it wrong but wanted you to confirm! Phew thank goodness. Even if I'm still TTC in 5 years I think I belong here :haha: and it's nice to chat and keep in touch :hugs: I'm addicted to the internet on my phone and I'm always checking the threads I've joined, but rarely scan the TTC forums now, and don't even get me started on the 2WW! It was doing my head in at the weekend, every thread is the same! I think I've been on BnB to long lol. That sounds a nice trip hun, hope you have fun. When you due to test? Hope you get your bday :bfp:! :flower: x


----------



## Aisak

Anybody heard from Arianne?


----------



## MrsPTTC

So I've just got my HSG appointment! :happydance: It's next wed. On the down side my DH said to me this morning he doesn't think I'll get pregnant! :grr:


----------



## mrsmax

why did your dr say he doesnt think you'll get prg MrsPT?


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: not my DR, my DH! Ha ha. He said as it was taking so long he had no faith in me getting pg. Silly man, they always say the wrong things! X


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, you're a saint! I would have been balling my eyes out if DH said that even in jest! Men :dohh: 

I don't think I'll test ... so sad but that's how I roll now. My cycles have slowly gotten longer since we started TTC. It was never, ever longer than 30 days ... then it was 31 days and two months ago it was *33 days*! It used to be exactly 29 days :wacko: So I won't test unless it's late by 4 days ... (but most-likely late by a day from my longest ever). 

BTW, I've given up trying to ignore all the uber cute baby gear! Though I'm pretending it's for my 2 pregnant friends. My most recent purchase, another knitted hat: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/55641887 
(*Warning*: cute baby alert!)

Seriously ... how cute is that!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you Crumbs! I know I couldn't believe he came out with that. After not being that bothered about TTC for the first 5 or 6 months and he has the cheek to say that!! I said only 85% of couples conceive in the first year and his response was "yeah so almost all" hmph.. We've got it good compared to some people who take 2/3 years, even more. But our time will come, when it's right...

Yes I know what you mean about not testing. I will get to AF due date one month without testing, I promise!! :haha:. Wow that hat is so cute! Can't believe the shipping to the UK is so little though, too good to believe! You've actually bought stuff for your future baby already?! x


----------



## Crumbs

I'm pretending it's for my pregnant friends. But honestly, that hat is for my future baby! :blush: The other one I bought (this one *Warning*: another cute baby) was definitely for a friend - I just haven't gotten around to sending it yet. 

I'm putting together a few things to surprise DH with when we finally get a BFP :flower:

I can't sleep although I should be since I have to get up early tomorrow. I did, however, write to the hospital and commented about my last appointment. I should have complained ages ago ... it's nice to finally get things off my back.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh that's so cute too! I know some ladies buy things before the get pg but I just couldn't bring myself to, its so tempting but I am superstitious.. Good on you for sending your complaint hun x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! Hope all is well.

MrsPTTC sorry AF got ya and DH is acting out. Somtimes when it rains it pours. But the sun shines again always. :hugs:

Aisak sorry about the news but hope the lap goes well. This process is so frustrating. We never know what will be next when we talk to the doc. However, keep the faith!

Crumbs I feel ya. It's all surreal to me that I am in my 30's (in general lol) let alone that I have yet to conceive. But I'm praying your BFP comes very soon. Its amazing how things can turn positive in just a short period of time.

AFM alls quiet on the western front. Cycle day 8. Time to start tempting. It will be Opk time again. And....the cycle keeps going on. :)


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs - those hats are so cute. 

I happen to have a few bibs I bought a number of years ago cause they had baby snoopy on them (Snoopy is my fav cartoon character) - they are in storage for our baby :dohh:. Plus I have bought some children's books - silly I know as it will be years before I am able to read them to our children but they were such a good price and I remember loving these books as a kid :dohh:. Plus it appears I am now the proud owner of a port-a-cot and a high chair - mum knew someone who was selling them at a very cheap price and they are brand new. 

MrsPTTC - good luck with HSG next week. 

AFM - looks like I am 1dpo today so into the TWW we go again. Its like a merry go round and I would truly like to get off the ride sometime soon!!! :wacko:


----------



## MsJMouse

I really like your avatar Regalpeas. Good luck with this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

MSJMouse thanks !

:dust:

Hope this is your cycle!!!


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?


----------



## MrsPTTC

They say you don't get a false positive! :bfp: congratulations!!! :happydance: To put your mind at rest do a normal test, I'm sure you'll get 2 lines!

Thanks ladies :hugs: Saw my cousin who has 3 kids yesterday, I was a bit annoyed as she said she thought 11 months wasn't very long & to "relax" but she thought BD'ing is enough to be classed as TTC, I told her its not & to me 11 months is a long time when you're hitting ovulation every month. Anyway, on a positive note her 1st & 3rd children were accidents (she even took the morning after pill with her 1st but clearly it didn't work!) but it took her 9 or 10 months to conceive her 2nd! So it just goes to show! I have just remembered I do actually have a baby buy though I supposed to have bought it for me but I haven't watched it yet. It's a dvd of a children's prog I used to watch. It was cheap so I picked it up. When we have children I'm going to buy lots more old dvds so I can watch them with my LO as its rubbish on tv these days! X


----------



## pink80

Congratulations Isabel - I've never heard of anyone getting a false positive on a digi :happydance:

MrsPTTC - this so cute about the DVD - I've got loads of things that I used to watch as a child that I would like to share with my LO xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pink, you're in the UK, do you remember Bagpuss?! It was out in the 70's but it was repeated in the 80's which was when I watched it. It was £3 from Asda :) x


----------



## Crumbs

*OMG! Go Isabel! Congratulations!!!* :happydance: Wishing you a sticky bean and a smooth and healthy pregnancy! :hugs:

Let the era of the :bfp:s begin! :dust:


----------



## Isabel209

i have period cramps and it feels like af is coming just now...:( i tested again (same brand becasue i dont have other) and i still got a BFP 1-2 weeks pregnant!!! i think i should convince myself.. cant wait to test again after af is due. pray for my bean to stick as i am afraid i will lose it.. my progesterone is low :(


----------



## pink80

Yeah I do remember Bagpuss - I didn't really watch it - did you watch button moon?? I loved button moon!!

Isabel - I've still got af type cramps hun - it's quite normal :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Isabel, I'm sure everything will be ok, they say pg & AF symptoms are the same.

Yes Pink I LOVED Button Moon! I even joined a petition to get it released on DVD but I don't think it has yet. Also loved Moomins, Jamie and the Magic Torch and Bod :D x


----------



## joeybrooks

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?

Snap!!! AF due on Tuesday, CBD today says Pregnant 1-2! I am so cautious too, but maybe we are very lucky and are actually pregnant. Like you, I cant wait to actually miss AF!


----------



## Isabel209

joeybrooks said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?
> 
> Snap!!! AF due on Tuesday, CBD today says Pregnant 1-2! I am so cautious too, but maybe we are very lucky and are actually pregnant. Like you, I cant wait to actually miss AF!Click to expand...

me too dear :) we are in the same situation!!!! keep me posted on how you ll do... i took a blood test today but result will be out on wed. hope it is not a faulty test!!! it really feels like af is coming!!!pfff its so frustrating. Good luck xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?

Yay for a BFP!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Yay for bfps!! Congrats, ladies! 

I'm back from my vacation, relaxed. :flower: Af is due to start this week sometime, maybe next Sunday. Then, I start ivf. Yikes! But I'm excited! 

Does anyone else feel bad that they're pulling away from friends who are preggo or have babies? I don't mean to...in fact, I feel terrible doing it. But I just don't want to be around them right now. It's just too hard. But I don't want to lose them.


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> Yay for bfps!! Congrats, ladies!
> 
> I'm back from my vacation, relaxed. :flower: Af is due to start this week sometime, maybe next Sunday. Then, I start ivf. Yikes! But I'm excited!
> 
> Does anyone else feel bad that they're pulling away from friends who are preggo or have babies? I don't mean to...in fact, I feel terrible doing it. But I just don't want to be around them right now. It's just too hard. But I don't want to lose them.

Yep I feel quite guilty about it as I have a good friend who found out she was pregnant just weeks after my MMC and I just can't bring myself to go and see her at the moment. I know that once her baby is born (in October) I will have to go and see her but it just hurts too much to listen to her talk about her two kids and her bump at the moment. :hugs:

Wow things are really moving for you - I really hope it all works quickly and you get your BFP Rosa. :hugs:

Congrats on the BFPs Isabel and Joeybrooks. 

Happy Monday everyone. Yay for a short week - day off on Wednesday :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck with the IVF!!

I noticed a very pregnant woman at work today and it made me positively green!! I also get tired of the Facebook updates.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congrats to all of the new BFP!!! :happydance:

Sorry to hear of those of you who started new cycles. :hugs:

Hakuna- welcome to the oh so glamorous world of TTC. :wacko: I'm sure it's exciting to finally start trying.

Crumbs- Love the etsy buys!! I've been tempted to buy for myself, but haven't done it yet. 

Rosa- It's almost time to get the party started!!!

Aisak- hope the lab goes well, hun. :hugs:

Regal- Hang in there. It's a crappy vicious cycle, but we gotta do it. :hugs:

MsJ- See you shortly in your journal...

Pink- congrats once again!

MrsMax- Good luck on your interview. I had to take a little break too and honestly I've been feeling pretty good this month. I hope it's the same for you. Looks like O maybe today? :happydance: Onto the 2ww it's always nice to be in those two weeks with you! Although I'd much rather be staring at a pg ticker with ya! Soon enough... xoxo

MrsPTTC- good luck with your HSG!!!! This Wednesday? FX!!!!!!

Arienne, Piccolo, Soliel- hope you lovely ladies are doing well.

AFM- FS appt on Wednesday to discuss my losses and everything else. Looking forward to it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you hopeful! :flower: Yes it's on Wednesday and am strangely looking forward to it! Hope I get some answers! And good luck to you on Wednesday and hope you also get some answers!

Congrats on your :bfp: Joey!

Rosa - Hope you enjoyed your vacation! Sooo exciting that your IVF is getting nearer! Yes I have found I stay away from preggie friends too. I am so glad that 3 of my closest friends had their babies early this year - they were pg a few months before we started TTC - I couldn't bear it to see their growing bumps at this stage of me TTC. I do have another close friend who's pg but I don't seem to see her as much now she's got her BFP, but it's not on purpose, she just doesn't go out as much.

Yay to Hakunamatata no longer WTT!



x :dust: x


----------



## hakunamatata

Well it's official, DTD last night, used Preseed and an Instead cup. My ticker says it's too soon but I honestly think I O around CD11 so I figure it is still within the realm of possibility. We are taking tonight off and DTD either tomorrow or the day after.

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## riuvn

Feel the same way!!


----------



## Teeny

hi all, only post once before on this but wanted to let you know that on my 6th attempt i got my first (very faint) positive,

my and hubby had just got used tot he negatives and he had planned a day at the theatre to coincide with my period to cheer me up......we ahve just got so used to BFNs we had stopped feeling like it could happen!

but it did, its still early days and praying this bean sticks but wanted to give a bit of hope to all those who are just fed up with it all and getting now results, it doesnt mean anythings wrong, it just takes some of us a bit longer then others.

baby dust to all
x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Teeny!! :happydance: x


----------



## Crumbs

*Yay! Congratulations Teeny!* Wishing you a sticky, sticky bean, a smooth pregnancy and a beautiful and healthy baby! :hugs:

So many :bfp:s This is great! I hope it's contagious!! I hope, hope, hope to see even more positives! 

:dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

Teeny said:


> hi all, only post once before on this but wanted to let you know that on my 6th attempt i got my first (very faint) positive,
> 
> my and hubby had just got used tot he negatives and he had planned a day at the theatre to coincide with my period to cheer me up......we ahve just got so used to BFNs we had stopped feeling like it could happen!
> 
> but it did, its still early days and praying this bean sticks but wanted to give a bit of hope to all those who are just fed up with it all and getting now results, it doesnt mean anythings wrong, it just takes some of us a bit longer then others.
> 
> baby dust to all
> x

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Teeny.


----------



## MrsPTTC

So I had my HSG this morning! It was a bit uncomfortable, but it wasn't bad at all! I was worrying about nothing. My tubes are all clear, which I know is good news, but I was kinda hoping there'd be something minor so it would explain the lack of :bfp:! Got a few odd cramps here & there but that's it :thumbup:! x


----------



## rosababy

Mrspttc, that's great! Yay for clear tubes! :happydance: Fertility increases after the hsg, so maybe you'll get lucky this month! :winkwink: I agree, I was terrified of the procedure, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

Congrats, teeny! :happydance:

Afm, still waiting for af. :coffee: She's due sometime this weekend. Then, I start IVF....(have I mentioned that? :blush:) I'm so pumped!

I also went into my new boss this morning and told her that I'd be starting some fertility treatments and would have to take a few days off in September. I was worried...a new school, first month of school...she was TOTALLY understanding and said family always comes first. And went on to tell me that one of the teachers has 4 ivf babies, we have lots of multiples within our student population AND her own daughter, who is 35 and unmarried has her eggs frozen at the same clinic that I go to (or we assumed, anyway). She said she drives by it and waves to her grandchildren! :rofl: I am so relieved. That took so much stress off of my shoulders.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rosa :hugs: Yes I'd heard that it can increase your chances too, so FX'd! 
Aw bless that's great that your boss is understanding! And you're a teacher, how lovely :) x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Teeny- congrats!!!

MrsPTTC- SO glad the HSG went ok your tubes are clear!!! Glad to hear it wasn't too bad!! I went to a FS today and they will do an HSG at the beginning of next cycle to look for a uterine septum. I'm happy that it is totally do-able!!

Rosa- what a great boss and you're getting close!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks very much hopeful! :flower: What's a uterine septum?? I have cramping tonight, a bit of a delayed reaction lol, but it's not too bad. Good luck with your HSG! x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

It's a partition of fibrous tissue that runs down the middle of your uterus. Just like the septum in your nose except they think mine is a small one and doesn't go the whole way down. It can cause miscarriages if the egg implants on the septum because the septum has low blood supply and can't properly nourish the baby. This is just suspition as nothing has been diagnosed yet, but I'm glad we're running tests.

Do you think you could have gone to work after? I hope your cramping subsides soon!!


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, congrats on getting your HSG! Fx that this will be your cycle!! 

*rosababy*, I loved reading about your boss! That's just awesome how understanding she is! Your IVF is so soon! I'm so excited for you! Fx! 

*hopefulmama2b*, good luck on your HSG! It would be so wonderful if we were all bump buddies together!

As for me, I'm symptom spotting for the first time in a long time - but it's not what it seems. I'm mostly noting to see what's in the realm of "norm" for me. In other words, so I won't get all excited if I get massive symptoms again around certain dates because of hormones. So even if it doesn't happen this time, it's OK.

Seeing all the new :bfp:s has given me a renowned sense of hope. My Mom and her Mom and her Mom before never had a problem having babies. It might take awhile, but it'll come :flower:

:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

hopefulmama2b said:


> It's a partition of fibrous tissue that runs down the middle of your uterus. Just like the septum in your nose except they think mine is a small one and doesn't go the whole way down. It can cause miscarriages if the egg implants on the septum because the septum has low blood supply and can't properly nourish the baby. This is just suspition as nothing has been diagnosed yet, but I'm glad we're running tests.
> 
> Do you think you could have gone to work after? I hope your cramping subsides soon!!

Oh I've never hear of it, I take it's not common? Fingers crossed they get it sorted quickly for you :hugs: 

Yes I could've gone to work straight after but decided to keep my half day. x


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

I have been keeping up with this thread, but didn't feel quite comfortable posting..

But I wanted to post now to say good luck to Rosa with the IVF starting soon! That's great your boss is so understanding and has given you some success stories for encouragement :hugs:

Congrats to others with their BFPs too :happydance:

And hi and babydust to everyone else :)


----------



## rosababy

SUSAN! We miss you. :hugs: Thanks for checking in on us. How are things going for you? 16 weeks already?! :happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Rosa

Things are going ok with me - actually so little has changed with me (I feel fine, only hungrier) it's hard to believe this is actually real and going fine.. So many weeks just dragged on but now it feels like time is going faster.. We have a scan at the beginning of Sept, after which we'll allow ourselves to start planning.. 

One thing that has saved my sanity though is the fetal doppler - I bought one back in January off ebay and on days when I have been convinced it's all over, it's nice to use for reassurance.

Anyway, I'll keep checking in here :)


----------



## rosababy

Susan,

By start planning, do you mean are you finding out the sex? Yipppeee! What are you hoping for? Or maybe a better question is, what do you think it is? Boy or girl? I've heard of a lot of ladies getting a fetal doppler. I will probably end up getting one, also for sanity. Are they easy to use?


----------



## SMFirst

We won't be finding out the gender, but we keep thinking it'll be a boy. We need to buy a crib etc still and make a plan of how the sleeping situation is going to work..

The doppler is easy to use. But it only works well if you use a good amount of the ultrasound gel. We heard the heartbeat at 10weeks, which was nice.


----------



## hakunamatata

How exciting SMF!! Congrats!!

DH and I have to put off TTC for one more month. I didn't have the heart to change my status back to NTNP. But we will be full force next month.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congrats on 16 weeks, Susan!!! :happydance:

Crumbs and MsJ- your charts look identical and beautiful!!! We're all pretty close on dpo with mrsmax and aisak right behind! :thumbup:

Hakuna- why the one month delay? :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's kind of complicated. DH told me he doesn't want me talking about it, including to people online. Everything is okay though :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

hakunamatata said:


> It's kind of complicated. DH told me he doesn't want me talking about it, including to people online. Everything is okay though :thumbup:

A word of advice- some of them (including my dh) feel extra pressure if they think you're chatting with people and timing things. Just don't get on the forum when he's sitting next to you. Don't tell him super personal things that you read on here because then he will assume that you're doing the same thing. We used to argue about it before our last mc (I was told I was consumed :grr:). Now he knows that this is a type of therapy for me and he's ok with it. I never talk to people IRL about ttc except the couple of girls that I know who have had multiple losses like me. He'll get over it! Just don't force the issue! - especially if he's already upset on month one!


----------



## hakunamatata

He's not upset. I don't mean to be mysterious but everything really is fine.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Hakunamatata x

Hopeful I'm laughing :haha: as DH is sitting right next to me now whilst on the laptop in bed! :dohh: :) x


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

DH knows about BnB and he's totally cool with it.


----------



## MsJMouse

hopefulmama2b said:


> Crumbs and MsJ- your charts look identical and beautiful!!! We're all pretty close on dpo with mrsmax and aisak right behind! :thumbup:

Hopefully that will mean a few BFPs all in a row!!!:happydance:

Hi Susan - was wondering how you were doing!! Happy 16weeks - that seems like it has flown past (probably not to you!).:hugs:

Bummer about the one month delay Hakuna. :hugs:

DH is sick this weekend so it has not been a great weekend - I feel exhausted and I am not the sick one (at least I am hoping I don't catch it :dohh:). I can pass on getting tonsillitis - ouch! So good thing I am past ovulation as there ain't any kissing going on at the moment. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: at MsJMouse! I'm totally with you on that one! Wow yes both your charts are looking good ladies! Mine is a mess as I'm just starting to temp again now (except this weekend as I know I'm nowhere near ovulation & I am NOT waking myself early unless it is ha!) and I'll stop once ovulation is confirmed as I find it so stressful! DH and I said we were gonna be more relaxed this month and not use OPK's (for the first time EVER!) but after my HSG I'm thinking my chances are possibly better this month so maybe I should... :shrug: I guess as long as we :sex: every 2-3 days it'll cover it, and I can tell by my cervix & CM when I'm about to ovulate anyway.. x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MsJ- My husband has been super sick this week as well. It's been horrible. I'm also grateful that it's not o time! I've been sleeping in the guest room and haven't touched him since Monday. Except yesterday when I finally got a hug. :hugs: He had a 101 (38.33) degree temp for 4 days! Poor guy.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope your DH feels better soon!


----------



## Crumbs

hopefulmama2b said:


> Crumbs and MsJ- your charts look identical and beautiful!!! We're all pretty close on dpo with mrsmax and aisak right behind! :thumbup:

OMG, I've been so busy with birthdays that I haven't even had time to truly obsess about comparisons! This is so exciting :fx: BFPs for us all please!



MsJMouse said:


> Hopefully that will mean a few BFPs all in a row!!!:happydance:

That would seriously be soo wonderful! :cloud9: A girl can dream!

*MsJ & Hopeful*, I hope your DHs gets better soon!

*Susan*, Go little avocado! Go, go, go! I hope your pregnancy continues to progress smoothly!

*Hakuna*, a month will go by in no time and you can get back to TTC mode! :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

I just checked your charts as well Hopeful and OMG yours is really similar too! I hope you all don't mind but I've added an overlay below:

https://img832.imageshack.us/img832/4208/59309368.jpg
On the left is mine & Hopeful and on the right is mine with MsJ!

I wish there was an option to overlay all of ours but my goodness, they're all very similar!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I know! I woke up this morning and when I noticed the rise I was like, YAY!!!!! Now my chart is as beautiful as theirs. It's weird because I've been looking on FF for charts with post o temps that were as steady as mine and then I looked at your guys' and they both were very steady temps as well. Last night I said, I sure hope I get a little rise like they did and then this morning...Ta-da. :) 

I figure if it doesn't work out this month at least I start investigating next month with the HSG. Crazy that I would be excited about having a cannula inserted into my cervix. Ouch! But it's for a better good!


----------



## Crumbs

I have to say that I'm now uber excited for all of us! Seriously, can we all please get a :bfp: this cycle! 

*Hopeful & MsJ*, the question is: when will you be testing? Here I said I would never test until I'm actually late! :blush: It looks like the next 3 or 4 days will be crucial! Fx our temps stay up!!!

:baby::crib: oh pretty please!


----------



## pink80

Those charts are looking good ladies :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I will be testing Wednesday (11 dpo) if my temps stay up. Fx!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hopeful hope your dh feels better!
*
SMFirst! OMG I did not know you got your BFP!!! COngrats! H&H all the way to you. I guess I didnt know b/c I'm lousy w/ keeping up w/ the thread.  PLease post as much as you please.
*

Hakuna, the month will be up soon. Plus you'll be right on time w/ Autumn. You know I'm cheering you on all the way hon. :)

To everyone else! :dust: I'm praying for all of us! We deserve our BFPs! Lovely charts by the way!


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust: to everyone!! 

:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs - I am with you - according to FF AF is due on Thursday so I aim to test on Friday morning if AF hasn't arrived. Hopefully I can hold out till then - that will make me 14dpo.

I got another high temp this morning and now FF has the following under the pregnancy bit:

Implantation Signs:

Possibly Triphasic on Day 26 

I haven't seen that before so that made me a bit excited especially as when I clicked on the "more" - I found a study that FF has done of their charts which shows the 12% of pregnancy charts have this but only 4% of non-pregnancy charts have triphasic which means that it is 179% more likely to occur in a pregnacy chart - so fx'd for us. 

I can't help but symptom spot at the moment :dohh: - really tired and have cramping but I know that can mean absolutely nothing so will hold out to friday (hopefully!!!).

Hope everyone is having a good monday - it is after lunch here already. DH is starting to feel better so hopefully he will be back at work tomorrow. He is currently at the doctors for a medical certificate for today - he won't get paid sick leave unless he has a certificate for today as it is a monday.


----------



## Crumbs

Good morning ladies! Happy Monday! 

*MsJMouse*, I'm a little apprehensive. Good news is my temp rose again this morning, but my breasts don't feel as tender. They're still tender but they no longer hurt as soon as I touch them. This got me uneasy. Uneasy enough to just want to test early to see before all the tenderness is gone. They've never been this tender for so long and so early before. I'm just willing to test and see. I've never gotten a BFP so I'm willing to risk the possible heartache of "just seeing". My temps usually fall around 11 or 12 DPO so *I'm thinking of testing on Wed or Thursday* although FF doesn't recommend me testing until Monday!

Thank goodness I have a few things keeping me busy ATM or I would be completely obsessed with this. I have a Swedish language test later today and a position was advertised in my field, which is really rare since I don't live in a big city. I'm also trying to get my Swedish driver's license and hopefully they'll be able to squeeze me into a mandatory class I need to take.

Oh, I'm really hoping this is the month for us!!!

*Fx to all ovulating and waiting to O* :spermy:


----------



## MsJMouse

*Crumbs* - according to my chart from BFP in late Dec - I didn't tender breasts till 10dpo or cramping till 11dpo but I truly hadn't expected a BFP that month either - took me by surprise - I only tested cause I was going to a thing for NYE and thought I should check re drinking - I didn't test till 12dpo that month. I will see how I go - my temp usually drops just before AF and I get spotting about a day before AF so.... I guess we just wait and see - but gee it would be nice. 

Good luck with your test today and FXd for applying for that job. I am in the office at work for the remainder of the week so that will keep me occupied :haha: 

FXd for everyone else. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hey guys!! I didnt temp past O this month as part of mt "relaxed" August - but now I'm jealous of all of yours ;) I am 7 DPO by the way, although my signature says 6.

I had my second FA today and it was terrible. It was 5 minutes long and we got discharged. There is nothing more the NHS can do for us as they dont help people over 35 (I will be 35 in October). If we want treatments or investigations we have to go private and they wont even give me Clomid free. I was expectying it - but at least wanted Clomid, but the rules changed again last month.

We now have to sign up to a private clinic. It could cost £10,000 - £12,000 ftreatment - so I guess we better start saving!! DH is happy for us to book an appointment asap though so that is good. 

Not as depressed as thought I would be - had a litte cry driving home, but trying to continue iwth my relaxing month!!!

Miss all you guys - so think I am going to have to come back to BNB soon xxxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MsJ- That's awesome, I've never seen that!

I didn't get to take a proper temp this morning because I had to go to the bathroom so bad at 3:45. I usually take my temp at 5:30. I thougt I'll just go quick and then in won't effect it, but then couldn't fall asleep and then DH got called to work at 4:30 am for an emergency. Maybe it's for the better. 

MrsMax- How frustrating that they won't help you. I'm glad you guys are willing to go private. I know it's super expensive, but sounds like DH is on board. Good luck. 

Crumbs- don't fret about the come and go symptoms. I didn't have symptoms with either of my pregnancies until 5 weeks.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, I'm so sorry. :hugs: That must be so frustrating. NHS doesn't cover women over 35?! That's the majority of women who need treatments!! :saywhat: Very glad to hear that your dh is on the same page as you, and wishes to keep things moving along, though. 

Crumbs, good luck with your job! Does it require speaking Swedish? How long have you lived there?

Afm, cramps. Can not BELIEVE af has not come yet. I was expecting it anytime from Friday on, and nothing yet. We didn't try this month (or have sex at all during the fertile time) because doc warned us about 60% chance of ectopic. So, we didn't want to have that happen and then have to go through all of that and push ivf back even farther. SO, no chance that I'm pregnant, so I'm just super annoyed that I don't have my period yet. :hissy: As soon as I get it, I go in for cd3 u/s and bloodwork, and hopefully get the ivf cycle rolling. So here I am...running to the bathroom every 5 minutes just to check...:doh:


----------



## mrsmax

MsJMouse said:


> Crumbs - I am with you - according to FF AF is due on Thursday so I aim to test on Friday morning if AF hasn't arrived. Hopefully I can hold out till then - that will make me 14dpo.
> 
> I got another high temp this morning and now FF has the following under the pregnancy bit:
> 
> Implantation Signs:
> 
> Possibly Triphasic on Day 26
> 
> I haven't seen that before so that made me a bit excited especially as when I clicked on the "more" - I found a study that FF has done of their charts which shows the 12% of pregnancy charts have this but only 4% of non-pregnancy charts have triphasic which means that it is 179% more likely to occur in a pregnacy chart - so fx'd for us.
> 
> I can't help but symptom spot at the moment :dohh: - really tired and have cramping but I know that can mean absolutely nothing so will hold out to friday (hopefully!!!).
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good monday - it is after lunch here already. DH is starting to feel better so hopefully he will be back at work tomorrow. He is currently at the doctors for a medical certificate for today - he won't get paid sick leave unless he has a certificate for today as it is a monday.

That is awesome MsJ!!!!!!!! Sounds like a winner - masses of luck luck :hugs::baby:


----------



## mrsmax

MsJMouse said:


> I can't help but symptom spot at the moment :dohh: - really tired and have cramping but I know that can mean absolutely nothing so will hold out to friday (hopefully QUOTE]
> 
> Just looked closely at your chart and it is AWESOME!!! How can that not be a BFP. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rosa, hope your AF comes soon so you can get on with your IVF!! x

Mrsmax I am completely gobsmacked and very annoyed at the NHS at the minute. Not for me (yet anyway), but for other lovely ladies including yourself. I'd like to ask them if they don't think over 35 year olds make good parents, or don't have the right to a baby, or are being punished as they should've tried earlier? I mean COME ON!! It's so unfair I just can't believe. I've also heard on another thread that the wait for IVF for "unexplained" ferility is THREE years! And the lady that has got to wait this long has low ovarian reserve (the eggs of a 40 year old) cysts and endo!!! Yet it's classed as unexplained! WTF?! I am SO mad! :growlmad: But sending you lots of :hugs: and hope you can afford it private very soon. I assume you're still gonna keep trying naturally though? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs, Hopeful and MsJMouse, I just love your charts, wishing you lots of sticky baby :dust: :dust: :dust: x


----------



## rosababy

AF came! :yipee: U/S and bloods on Wednesday morning and hopefully a schedule for injections.

UK ladies...just hop over the pond and come here for treatments! :winkwink: Do you have to be on a waiting list if you go privately? Doesn't seem right.


----------



## SMFirst

hopefulmama2b said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> It's kind of complicated. DH told me he doesn't want me talking about it, including to people online. Everything is okay though :thumbup:
> 
> A word of advice- some of them (including my dh) feel extra pressure if they think you're chatting with people and timing things. Just don't get on the forum when he's sitting next to you. Don't tell him super personal things that you read on here because then he will assume that you're doing the same thing. We used to argue about it before our last mc (I was told I was consumed :grr:). Now he knows that this is a type of therapy for me and he's ok with it. I never talk to people IRL about ttc except the couple of girls that I know who have had multiple losses like me. He'll get over it! Just don't force the issue! - especially if he's already upset on month one!Click to expand...

I completely agree with everything hopeful said - it was the exact same with us - I just flat out told my DH that I needed to come on here to vent and chat when I was feeling down or just chatty :)


----------



## Crumbs

*MsJMouse*, your chart is beautiful! :dust:

*hakunamatata*, I just wanted to add to what SMFirst just said. Most men don't communicate with each other like us ladies, so they don't understand the need to talk. I tell DH BnB is my support group! :flower: Oh and when we first started, I overwhelmed him with info and the poor guy had so much anxiety for a few cycles! But in time it subsided and now alls good on his end. :hugs:

*mrsmx*, argh. So sorry to hear about NHS! Doesn't make a lick of sense to me! But it's really nice to hear DH has your full support. :hugs:

*Rosa*, unfortunately, it requires Swedish and I'm no way near proficient. I've been living here for 2 years now, 1 year in our current location. There's normally a 6 month wait to start these classes and then we moved to another town so it was delayed further. The position is specifically asking for an English communicator though, so it's worth a try. Hopefully they'll pick up the phone today! 

BTW, I caved. :bfn: Boo! Two months ago I was curious about my symptoms and was kicking myself for not testing before my temps fell so I pos today. Maybe I'm just fighting off something afterall! If I make it to this weekend without :af: *I will test again on Monday*. (bolded for myself to remind me to save the tests until then! Hahha)


----------



## rosababy

Crumbs, good luck! I hope it works out for you! Sorry about your bfn. :hugs: They never get easy to see.

Afm, another friend just emailed me to tell me she was pregnant. YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME. :hissy: They're all coming out and telling me at the same time and I'm going crazy!!! :brat: At least this one emailed me, which I appreciate because I don't like to pretend to be happy and congratulate them when I'm crying and feeling like I want to die. She also knew how long we've been trying and that we're having trouble, so she was nervous to tell me. 

I feel like I'm really cutting myself out, but I do not want to even see them. I don't want to talk to my pregnant friends, let alone hang out with them. And we all teach the same thing, so I'm going to see them next week and it's going to suck. :sad2: I'm feeling so so sad right now.


----------



## Aisak

Rosa, i feel your pain. A couple of my group of close friends already had kids when i started trying (and neither of them had to "try" for those babies...they just happened). Since i've been trying 3 more of that group have become pregnant. Two of them were over 35 and only tried for a month or two! Yesterday i had planned to go for lunch with an old friend whom i hadn't seen in a while. Turns out she's 21 weeks pregnant!!! It was an oops and it's not an ideal situation for her (and she at least had the decency to call me beforehand and tell me rather than drop it on me in public) but still! i am the only one left...the cheese stands alone. Needless to say after that phone call we didn't end up going to lunch. i sat around in my pajamas and got daytime drunk. Yay me.


----------



## rosababy

Oh Aisak. I'm sorry. So you know how I feel. Not good. Although I did laugh when you said you sat around and got daytime drunk! :rofl: That sounds like me. One of my closest friends told me in public, right as we were about to start a week long class...I'm like are you freaking kidding me? You couldn't tell me last night so I could get my embarrassing tears out of the way??? :growlmad: Every time I see my friends or make plans to see friends now, I worry that they're going to announce their pregnancy. To the point where I don't even want to hang out with any of them, regardless of if they're pregnant or not, just in case. Luckily, school starts soon again, so I'll have an excuse not to hang. And I'll be busy and hopefully IVF will work in September for me.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

"The cheese stands alone." Ahaha!_ Exactly_ how I feel sometimes!!

Rosa- Yay for AF!

Crumbs- sorry for the BFN, hun. I hope it was just too early. :hugs:

I'm getting nervous for a BFN and subsequent HSG :nope:


----------



## MsJMouse

Just a quick update before I go to work - temp fell today - not below the coverline but it still dropped so I am gutted :cry: - i didn't realise how hopeful I was till now. Doesn't help that with DH sick I am so tired - he spent half the night coughing and it got to the point that I told him if he didn't stop coughing could he leave the room so I could get some sleep as I have drive 30 km to work this morning and he can sleep it off today. 

So anyway I think I am out - DH keeps saying I am not out to AF arrives and I haven't done a test so i can't be sure but I just feel out now. 

Everyone have a great day - will catch up with everyone tomorrow or Friday when I have some time. :hugs:


----------



## Aisak

*MsMouse*, i'm so sorry. As much as i like BBT for some things (confirming O), it's so heartbreaking to see that temp drop, especially when you've had such a great chart. 

*Rosa*, what is wrong with people?! i know i've told this story before but... My friend/colleague carpet bombed me with her "news" at our Christmas fun night. Out of nowhere (i was just walking by her - we weren't having a conversation) she says "i'm pregnant, you know." This was the day after i got my period for the last cycle i could try before DH left for 6 months. i had gone to her crying and totally crushed the day before her little announcement. She already had two kids (from 2 different fathers) and had tried for ONE MONTH. She was furious that i wasn't jumping for joy for her. We have not spoken since. She made a big show about being pregnant (i had to work across the hall from her - it was torture)...really milked it. And at every chance she rubbed it in a fellow staff member's face who had been trying for 2 YEARS and was in the process of IUI. She just had her twins in July and is already complaining about the inconvenience they cause. Fertiles really have their heads up their asses sometimes.


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> I'm getting nervous for a BFN and subsequent HSG :nope:

Do you have an hsg scheduled? Just take a double dosage of ibprofen (I took 800 mg) and you'll be fine. It hurts for like 15 seconds, and it's not as bad as I thought it would be. It'll be over before you know it. It's the anticipation and fear that's the worst. I'd do it again...it's not bad.

MsJ, I'm so sorry. I remember feeling that exact feeling when I temped. It's terrible. It doesn't help that you're exhausted either. Can you sleep in the other room or on the couch? Poor dh. I hope he feels better soon. I hope af stays away for you!! 

Omg, Aisak, I would have SLAPPED her. Seriously. How rude! And especially after you just told her how upset you were. Wow. People are so awful sometimes. Both of my friends who just told me they are preggo knew how hard it has been for me and were both terrified of telling me. One emailed it, which I really appreciated. The other told me at the beginning of a class which lasted all day, all week. I'm like really? You couldn't have chosen a better time...now everyone in here is watching me cry. Nice.


Btw, started a journal today. Feel free to stalk. :blush:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MsJ- I really hope that's not the case. Your temps are still high and I see an open circle. Maybe it's just because you didn't test at the right time. If you aren't I'm totally losing faith with testing after O if your chart shows obvious signs and it's still not the month. Frustrating!

Rosa- Glad to hear it's not that bad! I'm supposed to call and schedule when AF shows. She should come to town on Friday...the day I'm leaving town for a girls weekend at the lake. :dohh:


----------



## Crumbs

I was really hoping for some good news from you ladies this morning because my temp dropped too. I should still be in bed but all I thought about was adding my temp in on FF then going on here and expecting to see a :bfp: from someone because I'm afraid it won't be me this month afterall.

I'm still hoping the stork will come for us and our little momentum of positives doesn't stop now.
:crib:
:pink::yellow::blue:


----------



## mrsmax

Oh no!! I was logging on hoping for multiple BFPs!!!! I has a sucky day yesterday - found out I didnt get the job I went for, had a horrid client meeting until 9.30pm and the reality of being discharged from NHS hit me and I cried the whole drive home. 

I know exactly how you all feel re friends with bumps. 2 more girls annouced at work pregnancies these last 2 weeks and I am trying so hard not to fall apart. I also feel really left out - a bunch of my friends got together for a mini holiday a couple of weeks ago and I wasnt invited - i guess cause i dont have a baby. I wouldnt have wanted to go but I feel so excluded!! :(

I do have a friend and her 2 kids coming to stay today for a couple of days - I have a feeling I am going to have to tell my TTC story as she is bound to ask. Grrr.

I blocked one of my best friends from FB yesterday who had an "oops" kid 3 months ago. I just cant stand it anymore. 

I wish we lived in the same town so we could all hang out together!!

Rosa - I am sooooo excited for you. I might be just a couple of months behind. I dont think there is much of a waiting list if we go private but probably will try IUI first. Just want to get the journey moving...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Please add me to the dreaded I-had-a-temp-drop-this-morning-list. :cry:

Mrsmax- I'm sorry to hear about the job. :hugs: and the NHS situation- just doesn't sound fair. 

I could go for a BnB meet up about now


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: hopeful, msjmouse & crumbs. The temps are still reasonable though, I still have hopes of 1 BFP out of you! :dust: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: mrsmax, they are not friends to treat you like that!! I know it hurts but you're better off without them. Sorry about the job x


----------



## clandara

I am 31 and my DH is 36. We have been TTC #1 for 4 months. I can relate to how Caroline was feeling and i'm sure many others. Each month that goes by it becomes a little bit more difficult for the TWW. This last month I was 5 days late (never late and have an average of a 26 day cycle) and we were both very hopeful, but after two negative tests AF came. Anyways...we are very hopeful and trying to keep our chin's up. :)


----------



## MsJMouse

So I went to bed last night fully expecting AF to show her ugly face overnight - had definite pre-AF cramping last night. As it is just habit I woke up, took temp, but I didn't look at it and went to the toilet - assuming I would at least see spotting. No spotting, came back from the toilet and checked the temp to see it had gone back up :dohh: so after my tears yesterday morning (had to go and reapply my makeup before going to work :blush:) it is looking more positive again. Will definitely be testing with FMU tomorrow - even without checking to see if temp had changed. 

Now to catch up with everyone else.


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> I had my second FA today and it was terrible. It was 5 minutes long and we got discharged. There is nothing more the NHS can do for us as they dont help people over 35 (I will be 35 in October). If we want treatments or investigations we have to go private and they wont even give me Clomid free. I was expectying it - but at least wanted Clomid, but the rules changed again last month.
> 
> We now have to sign up to a private clinic. It could cost £10,000 - £12,000 ftreatment - so I guess we better start saving!! DH is happy for us to book an appointment asap though so that is good.
> 
> Not as depressed as thought I would be - had a litte cry driving home, but trying to continue iwth my relaxing month!!!
> 
> Miss all you guys - so think I am going to have to come back to BNB soon xxxx

I can't believe that. That sounds like such a stupid rule - I am not sure about in the UK but the average age of first time mums in OZ is pushing just on or over 30 - there is not a lot of room between 30 and 35 to realise that you might need help. 




rosababy said:


> AF came! :yipee: U/S and bloods on Wednesday morning and hopefully a schedule for injections.

Yay. Hope everything went well yesterday!!!



Crumbs said:


> BTW, I caved. :bfn: Boo! Two months ago I was curious about my symptoms and was kicking myself for not testing before my temps fell so I pos today. Maybe I'm just fighting off something afterall! If I make it to this weekend without :af: *I will test again on Monday*. (bolded for myself to remind me to save the tests until then! Hahha)

Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Good luck for testing on Monday!! 



rosababy said:


> Afm, another friend just emailed me to tell me she was pregnant. YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME. :hissy: They're all coming out and telling me at the same time and I'm going crazy!!! :brat: At least this one emailed me, which I appreciate because I don't like to pretend to be happy and congratulate them when I'm crying and feeling like I want to die. She also knew how long we've been trying and that we're having trouble, so she was nervous to tell me.
> 
> I feel like I'm really cutting myself out, but I do not want to even see them. I don't want to talk to my pregnant friends, let alone hang out with them. And we all teach the same thing, so I'm going to see them next week and it's going to suck. :sad2: I'm feeling so so sad right now.

:hugs: I really hope this cycle works for you. Its times like this I really wish we all lived closer instead of all over the world. 



Aisak said:


> Rosa, i feel your pain. A couple of my group of close friends already had kids when i started trying (and neither of them had to "try" for those babies...they just happened). Since i've been trying 3 more of that group have become pregnant. Two of them were over 35 and only tried for a month or two! Yesterday i had planned to go for lunch with an old friend whom i hadn't seen in a while. Turns out she's 21 weeks pregnant!!! It was an oops and it's not an ideal situation for her (and she at least had the decency to call me beforehand and tell me rather than drop it on me in public) but still! i am the only one left...the cheese stands alone. Needless to say after that phone call we didn't end up going to lunch. i sat around in my pajamas and got daytime drunk. Yay me.

Daytime drunk :rofl: I can completely understand that. The girl at work who got accidently pregnant and had her baby in June keeps sending baby photos to everyone at work. Then she came in to talk to the boss about when she is going to come back to work and the other staff member in the room just keep asking her about her baby - they all know I had MMC - you think they could give it a rest sometimes huh??



mrsmax said:


> Oh no!! I was logging on hoping for multiple BFPs!!!! I has a sucky day yesterday - found out I didnt get the job I went for, had a horrid client meeting until 9.30pm and the reality of being discharged from NHS hit me and I cried the whole drive home.
> 
> 
> I wish we lived in the same town so we could all hang out together!!
> 
> Rosa - I am sooooo excited for you. I might be just a couple of months behind. I dont think there is much of a waiting list if we go private but probably will try IUI first. Just want to get the journey moving...

:hugs: Sorry to hear you had a crappy day and that you didn't get the job. 

Hopefully you won't have to wait too long to get things moving.

Hi Clandara - everyone is really great on this thread. Sorry to hear you were late last month with no luck :hugs: This TTC thing really messes with your head at times (well actually a lot of the time :haha:)

Have a good Thursday everyone. I had better get myself moving if I am going to be ready for work in an hour (still in my PJs). :hugs:

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo msjmouse! Fingers crossed for you! When is/was AF due? X 

Welcome to the thread clandara :flower: x


----------



## MsJMouse

So much for going and getting ready for work :haha: I haven't made it to the log out button yet :dohh:

AF was due today so I am definitely testing tomorrow. Feeling heaps better today as I slept in another room so DH didn't wake me all night so maybe as that is what happened the night before, it contributed to the drop in temp???


----------



## MrsPTTC

It sounds like that is what is was. Keep us updated hun, enjoy your Thursday, its still Wednesday here lol x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Long time, no write. I know. It was an emotional battle after the miscarriage. I kept thinking I had healed and then would break down at the most random times (airplane, restaurant, coming out of the shower, etc., etc.). Well, me and DH skipped a cycle, like the doc. suggested, and last weekend was our time to try again. Of course, I'm obsessing over little twinges, but I know I'm not pregnant. I had AF like cramps at this time in my cycle when I found out I was pregnant in April. I am pretty darn sure that when AF comes this weekend (due Sunday) that I am going to have a bad day. 

I JUST WANT TO BE PREGNANT ALREADY!!!

Sigh...

So give me some inspiration. Who got preggers while I was MIA for a coupl'a months? :kiss:


----------



## Crumbs

*MsJMouse*, Yay! I'm definitely Fx for you! Although I am out this month, I started spotting before bed. After POS and being pouty all day yesterday and waking up DH to cry today, I think I got most of it out of my system. I especially want at least one of my same chart girls to get a positive! I'm rooting for you and Hopeful! 

*Soleil*, Welcome back! :hugs: 


*clandara*, Welcome to our little group! :flower:


----------



## MsJMouse

Soleil Breeze said:


> Long time, no write. I know. It was an emotional battle after the miscarriage. I kept thinking I had healed and then would break down at the most random times (airplane, restaurant, coming out of the shower, etc., etc.). Well, me and DH skipped a cycle, like the doc. suggested, and last weekend was our time to try again. Of course, I'm obsessing over little twinges, but I know I'm not pregnant. I had AF like cramps at this time in my cycle when I found out I was pregnant in April. I am pretty darn sure that when AF comes this weekend (due Sunday) that I am going to have a bad day.
> 
> I JUST WANT TO BE PREGNANT ALREADY!!!
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So give me some inspiration. Who got preggers while I was MIA for a coupl'a months? :kiss:

Hi Soleil - I still have moments like that when I break down but it is getting better. Not looking forward to next weekend as the 3rd Sept was my EDD. 
:hugs: Glad to hear that you are mostly feeling better.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh ladies, I hate myself for it but I'm feeling so sad after seeing my friends first scan pics today. I'm so happy for them, I really am, we were both trying at the same time but i started 2 months earlier. It's so hard :cry: and I feel like a right cow for being upset at their happiest time but I'm just so jealous & want a LO :sad1:


----------



## hakunamatata

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh ladies, I hate myself for it but I'm feeling so sad after seeing my friends first scan pics today. I'm so happy for them, I really am, we were both trying at the same time but i started 2 months earlier. It's so hard :cry: and I feel like a right cow for being upset at their happiest time but I'm just so jealous & want a LO :sad1:

What you're feeling is completely normal. Don't beat yourself up.

I'm feeling the same way about a particular friend "in real life".

:hugs:


----------



## clandara

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh ladies, I hate myself for it but I'm feeling so sad after seeing my friends first scan pics today. I'm so happy for them, I really am, we were both trying at the same time but i started 2 months earlier. It's so hard :cry: and I feel like a right cow for being upset at their happiest time but I'm just so jealous & want a LO :sad1:

I completely understand how you are feeling. My newly married sister-in-law just found out that she is pregnant. My husband and I have been trying for some time and I admit I cried when I heard the news. I am really so happy for them, as I know you are for your friend. It will happen for you too! :)


----------



## Crumbs

I'm at CD1 today and as I was sitting on the bus, feeling sorry for myself, a very pregnant woman sat beside me. By pregnant I mean she looked like she was about to deliver any minute! She then proceeded to put the seatbelt on and fell asleep. I almost laughed but realized how amusing this was and figured it's the universe trying to offer me a chance to have some real babydust rubbed off onto me. Of course I didn't really, purposely rub, maybe adjusted a little but yeh ... what are the chances?!!


----------



## clandara

Hi Crumbs...I like that..."babydust". Its funny how when you want something, it appears everywhere around you. I am on CD5 today. Fingers crossed for us all :)


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust:

I went out to lunch w/ DH and shopping, always manage to see cute babies when we do.


----------



## rosababy

Welcome, clandara! :hi: We have a great little group here. You'll like it. :flower:

Soleil!!!!! We miss you. :hugs: I'm so so sorry to hear that you're struggling. I can not imagine how hard it must be to have a loss, but I feel for you. I just want to be pregnant, too! :hissy: Our time will come. What did you miss...well, I'm starting IVF. Not happy that this is our only option, but it is what it is, and hopefully we'll have some good luck the first time!

MrsP, don't beat yourself up. We all feel like that. I know I have to see two of my close friends for a work thing next Wednesday, and they are both due in March. I'm DREADING seeing them. I'm not happy for them. I mean I am, but it's hard to be happy when they have the one thing that you want. 

Crumbs, everywhere we look, we see preggos! It's maddening! I feel the same way. They're everywhere...like cockroaches. :rofl: That was not nice...you know what I mean...:blush: I'm sorry it's cd1. It'll get better, this is always the worst day.

Afm, waiting. Still. Waiting for this, waiting for that. Meanwhile, I've been researching what I can do to increase the quality of my eggs. For starters, I'm done drinking. :sad1: Oh well. I want a baby more than I want a glass of wine. And I'm eating a high protein diet, including protein shakes. I'm going to do decaf coffee and cut out soda. I don't usually drink a lot of diet coke during the school year anyway, so that'll be fine. Exercising while I can still do it, and trying very hard not to think about my friends who are preggo. Trying to keep busy at home before school starts. I'm actually looking forward to it...something I thought I'd never say! It'll give me something to do at any rate.

It's a rainy rainy day here...:rain::shipw: Perfect time to use a new emoticon!


----------



## clandara

Thank you to all for the warm welcome!


----------



## MsJMouse

BFN on FRER this morning with FMU. :shrug: But all is not lost yet as my temp is higher again this morning. So who knows??

Crumbs - sorry to hear you are CD1. I like the "babydust" moment. :hugs:

Anyway I am off on a weekend away with DH today (its Friday morning here) so have a brilliant weekend everyone and hopefully AF will stay away!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for your support ladies :hugs: feel better about it today, but trying to avoid any baby related fb updates lol. Crumbs I'm laughing at your preggo lady on the bus :haha: Mrsjmouse sorry about your BFN but your chart still looks amazing! :thumbup: x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks for your support ladies :hugs: feel better about it today, but trying to avoid any baby related fb updates lol. Crumbs I'm laughing at your preggo lady on the bus :haha: Mrsjmouse sorry about your BFN but your chart still looks amazing! :thumbup: x

Oh I've blocked like 50% of my friends. :rofl: If they have a baby or are pregnant, I make sure to NOT see them.


----------



## MrsPTTC

rosababy said:
 

> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies :hugs: feel better about it today, but trying to avoid any baby related fb updates lol. Crumbs I'm laughing at your preggo lady on the bus :haha: Mrsjmouse sorry about your BFN but your chart still looks amazing! :thumbup: x
> 
> Oh I've blocked like 50% of my friends. :rofl: If they have a baby or are pregnant, I make sure to NOT see them.Click to expand...

Rosa have you not been caught out where they're like 'did you see my fb status the other day?' And you're like, Erm.... x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay I've got my next FS appointment though so I get to find out my blood results! :happydance: x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Rosa have you not been caught out where they're like 'did you see my fb status the other day?' And you're like, Erm.... x

LOL! Not actually for pregnancy things, but there was one girl (kind of a colleague, but another school) where I blocked her because she annoyed me and then I saw her and she was clearly pregnant. I was like OH! I had no idea, but I'm SURE it was all over her fb page for months! Oops. :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

By blocking do you mean where you hide their updates from your news feed but stay friends with them? That's what I'm doing at the minute lol x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you Crumbs, didn't quite register when you said you're on CD1 that the :witch: came! :hugs: x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> By blocking do you mean where you hide their updates from your news feed but stay friends with them? That's what I'm doing at the minute lol x

Yes. I plan to unblock them when I get knocked up. :haha: And some people just annoy me, so they're blocked too. Why am I even ON fb?!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, I know what you mean, I have a few hidden because I can't stand some of the stuff they drone on about or like the language they use! x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Lol, I know what you mean, I have a few hidden because I can't stand some of the stuff they drone on about or like the language they use! x

Or because they post a status so often that every other one is theirs! Some days it's so bad that I'm like and you're blocked, you're blocked, i'm done with you, you, and you. :rofl:


----------



## arianne

Hi girls... me the ghost again :D

Just wanted to give you this quick tip in case you didn't know... my mom, who knows my ttc struggles, has been talking to a lot of ppl at her hospital and she told me to take 1 glass of beet extract for 15 days on an empty stomach... it cleans your uterus and in case you have fibroids or anything preventing pregnancy.... I haven't tried it yet, will do soon... but wanted to let you know about it, it cant hurt to try it out!

kisses girls!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Arianne, thanks so much for the tip, I'm not sure if we can get it in the UK but I'll be sure to have a look :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I got my smiley on the CB digi opk this morning, woop woop! :happydance:. I'm pleased to see since stopping all the herbs and changing from Pregnacare to an own brand pre-natal my cycles seem to be settling down, I find I'm ovulating around the same time each month, yay! x


----------



## Crumbs

Fx to hear some "positive" news from you all!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC- looks like you're maybe 1 dpo!! BD schedule looks good!

AFM- I have my HSG scheduled for Friday.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hopeful! I'm a bit confused by my temps though, I have never ovulated the same day as my opk, its usually 2 days after, & I had another + opk this morning. I've not had any ewcm today, only watery & I think my cervix is open more today than yesterday, all very puzzling :shrug: I'll just have to see what happens to my temps over the next few days. We're gonna BD in the morning just incase.

Good luck for your HSG! Hope it does the trick! :happydance: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So I got a temp drop today so it look like todays the day & we just DTD :) x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

MrsPTTC - best of luck to you, girl! I hope this is YOUR cycle! :flower: As for the OPK, it is normal to ovulate up to two days after the +. I have. And sometimes it seems like you've got a strong positive for more than a day because when you first tested, your surge was just beginning and then the next time you tested, it was still strong, but probably on its way down. No worries there.

MsJMouse, if I am not on here on Sept. 3rd, please know that I will be thinking about you. Much love. :hugs:

Rosa, are you starting IVF this cycle? or next? Isn't it exciting?! :happydance:
Also, I'm a pescatarian (no meat, but seafood). Did you read that protein might be an issue for creating 'good' eggs? Just curious because I'm not sure my protein intake is the best.

Crumbs - thanks for making me laugh. I sure hope that you got plenty baby dust from that belly! :winkwink:

Arianne - nice to hear from you! I hope all is as well as it can be! :kiss: and thanks for the beet extract information.

I thought the FB conversation was so funny. I actually just deactivated mine and created a new one with a very LIMITED "real friend" base. The old one aggravated the hell out of me. Am I upset that I've lost all the history attached to the other one? Yeah. Am I happy that I no longer have to see certain people's cheesy status updates in my newsfeed? YES! And am I ecstatic that now I can control who is "up in my business", checking out my stuff and not saying a word? YES, YES, YES! :haha:

AFM, today I called the fert doc and told them I want to be on clomid this cycle without going in for an IUI. We plan to do the next IUI in October. Fingers crossed that they will let me take it. I am CD 1. Again. I've lost track of my months of trying at this point. It's been two years for sure. Anyway, I spotted like mad again (since TH of last week). That pisses me off more than anything. Why on earth do I spot so much before my actual period?! Do any of you gals spot for a few days before the flow?

Ok; I've rambled enough. Sending positive thoughts everyone's way!

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Soleil! :flower:

Check out this other thread I belong to, it could be helpful! https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/503880-spotting-week-before-af-every-month-anyone-else.html Good luck with the Clomid! :dust: x


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Rosa, are you starting IVF this cycle? or next? Isn't it exciting?! :happydance:
> Also, I'm a pescatarian (no meat, but seafood). Did you read that protein might be an issue for creating 'good' eggs? Just curious because I'm not sure my protein intake is the best.

Hi! :hi: I am starting IVF this cycle. Not exactly sure what I am waiting for...I go in again on Friday for an u/s to "see how I'm doing" and then I'll probably wait some more. :coffee: I just wanna start injections!!! :hissy: I'm done waiting! Very exciting, though!

I did read that a high protein diet was good for IVF. Just eat fish a lot, and maybe start a protein shake everyday. It's a great way to get a lot of protein. My protein is not the best either.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello All,

Sorry for all the ladies who are out. Baby wishes for the next cycle.

Good to see some new group members and returning ones as well. :hugs:

I was reading over the post about friends/loved ones getting pregnant ...I wanted to cry. It's such an awkward feeling bc in your heart you truly are happy for them, but you can't understand why at the same time you feel put out. It's natural but it's an awful feeling. Then you dont want to dare get caught up in envious emotions or find yourself accused of "jealousy" b/c really it's not those things. It's just the pain of perceived personal failure and rejection. At least that's how I see it.

I know first hand b/c I 've been in a fowl mood lately about ttc. I'm trying to get it together. Not too much else except DH's SA is less than 30 days away. FInally. :)


Also thanks Arianne for the tip. I wonder if it truly works.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, so my ticker has sent me over to the dark side :sad1: x


----------



## Crumbs

*rosababy*, yay! I'll be sending happy thoughts your way! 

*hopefulmama2b*, good luck with your HSG! 

*MrsPTTC*, oh no! What happened? :hugs:

*Soleil Breeze*, happy to see you on here again! Best of luck with the clomid this cycle!

*Regalpeas*, Good luck on the SA! I hope they get your the results soon - waiting was killer for us!


Has anyone seen the new Breast Cancer Awareness campaign on FB? It's like last year when you're supposed to change your status to something only the women know about and it keeps all the men guessing. It was supposed to have had great results last year but this years "message" depressed the hell out of me :cry: 

It goes like this:
I'm (your birth month) weeks and I'm craving (your birth date)!!! as your status. *Example*: Feb 14th = *I'm 2 weeks and craving Chocolate mints!!!*

There's all these corresponding sweets that go with your birthdate .... UMMM yeh, this is soooooo insensitive to those of us having a hard time getting pregnant :cry::cry: How the hell am I going to read all these updates from everyone without feeling a little shattered each and every time! If it's actual real pregnancies, it's different but they're making fun of it! 

Am I just being overly sensitive about it? Maybe I just need to lighten up. Sigh.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw crumbs, no I've not seen it yet. Seems a bit unfair if its only for preg people & yes a bit of a kick in the gut for people TTC. I meant my ticker has changed me to a year today lol x


----------



## mrsmax

Mrs PTTC - hugs about your ticker. 1 year is crap.

Well, I had my (sort of) summer breaj away from BnB but it is September and I'm back!!!!! We are chekcing out private clinics now - first one an open day on 14th Sept. Cant wait. Just want to get this baby moving!!

Crumbs - horrid campaign for us - but no one would think about the effect on TTC. I have seen a similar campaign but it is aout how long it takes to brush your hair or something. As everyone has been saying - I have now hidden so many people on FB - including someoen due to have her baby any day now and my best friend who had her this summer! Problem is we have mutual friends so I still see posts like congratulations and Gl etc so cant really win unless I delete them altogether!!

How is everyone? I have def become a little less obsessed since giving BnB a break - but I missed everyone too much!!


----------



## mrsmax

And - welcome back Soleil. We missed you. 

Rosa - really good luck with the IVF. I might just be a couple of months behind so keep me in the loop. 

Hopeful - good luck with the HSG


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil Breeze said:


> AFM, today I called the fert doc and told them I want to be on clomid this cycle without going in for an IUI. We plan to do the next IUI in October. Fingers crossed that they will let me take it. I am CD 1. Again. I've lost track of my months of trying at this point. It's been two years for sure. Anyway, I spotted like mad again (since TH of last week). That pisses me off more than anything. Why on earth do I spot so much before my actual period?! Do any of you gals spot for a few days before the flow?
> 
> Ok; I've rambled enough. Sending positive thoughts everyone's way!
> 
> X

Welcome back!!!! Glad to see you again. Good luck with the clomid this cycle. Why do you want to wait until October for the IUI? I know I try not to count months either because it has been a really freaking long time. I hate to admit that I'm in the LTTTC club. I don't want to be in it!!!! :hissy:



Regalpeas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I know first hand b/c I 've been in a fowl mood lately about ttc. I'm trying to get it together. Not too much else except DH's SA is less than 30 days away. FInally. :)
> 
> .

Good luck with the SA! I know for me, it feels good just to be doing _something_. 



MrsPTTC said:


> Hi ladies, so my ticker has sent me over to the dark side :sad1: x

Sorry to see the 1 year, hun. Not a good feeling, I know! :hugs:



Crumbs said:


> Has anyone seen the new Breast Cancer Awareness campaign on FB? It's like last year when you're supposed to change your status to something only the women know about and it keeps all the men guessing. It was supposed to have had great results last year but this years "message" depressed the hell out of me :cry:
> 
> Am I just being overly sensitive about it? Maybe I just need to lighten up. Sigh.

I've seen in and I _hate_ it! Like all of you, I get on FB every day hoping that I don't see an update like that and this just mocks the situation. I know that's not the intent, but I really don't like it either. 

We've all been friend for some time now...and I'm convinced I don't know any of you IRL since most of you are out of the country. If anyone wants to be FB friends and put a face to a forum-name shoot me a pm with your contact info so I can look you up! I have a couple other BnB friends on FB and - of course- "real names" are off limits on the forum and TTC talk is off limits on FB!! 



mrsmax said:


> Well, I had my (sort of) summer breaj away from BnB but it is September and I'm back!!!!! We are chekcing out private clinics now - first one an open day on 14th Sept. Cant wait. Just want to get this baby moving!!
> 
> How is everyone? I have def become a little less obsessed since giving BnB a break - but I missed everyone too much!!

Welcome back!! It does take some of the obsession away, but sometimes you just have to vent!

AFM- HSG in a couple hours and I'm nervous about the results. I'll check in after if I'm not in bed bawling my eyes out. Thanks for all of the well wishes.


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, that's the thing, it's not for pregnant people but it's supposed to make everyone look pregnant. So far I've only seen two people change their status to that, my young cousin and an old high school friend with 5 kids already -- and of course, all the comments after are all congrats, etc, etc. I hope it doesn't catch on this year! :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrsmax and Hopeful. I don't feel _too _bad about the year mark I guess, and I'm quite positive about this month. Funny as last month I thought to myself I wouldn't be bothered if I didn't get a BFP this month as my holiday in Oct would be more enjoyable if I'm not pg (drinking, watersports, spa, sunbathing etc etc) but of course I wanted to get my BFP as soon as I came back! Yet here I am 3DPO and praying for a :bfp:!! I bought a pg friend some babygrows in the Next sale. They are gorgeous, white with little cute owls on them. I am sooooo tempted to keep them for myself but am a bit superstitious with things like that! I think I'll keep them until the cycle ends and if no BFP I guess I'll give them away :sad1: Do you like my new addition to my ticker ladies?! It's probably coincidence but there are a number of ladies on a Moonstone thread who've got BFP's/ovulated early/reduced AF pains. Anything's worth a shot in my book, my bracelet came today and I love it!

Hopeful - how did your HSG go? Not too painful I hope :hugs:

Crumbs - yes I see, it's not just for pg ladies but makes you look pg.. Funny I have now seen 2 statuses with that on since you posted! I feel like having a go at them for making us all feel like crap :haha: x


----------



## Aisak

Crumbs;12598661
Has anyone seen the new Breast Cancer Awareness campaign on FB? It's like last year when you're supposed to change your status to something only the women know about and it keeps all the men guessing. It was supposed to have had great results last year but this years "message" depressed the hell out of me :cry:
[U said:

> It goes like this:[/U]
> I'm (your birth month) weeks and I'm craving (your birth date)!!! as your status. *Example*: Feb 14th = *I'm 2 weeks and craving Chocolate mints!!!*
> 
> There's all these corresponding sweets that go with your birthdate .... UMMM yeh, this is soooooo insensitive to those of us having a hard time getting pregnant :cry::cry: How the hell am I going to read all these updates from everyone without feeling a little shattered each and every time! If it's actual real pregnancies, it's different but they're making fun of it!
> 
> Am I just being overly sensitive about it? Maybe I just need to lighten up. Sigh.

i don't think you are being overly sensitive. It's not funny and it doesn't really have anything to do with breast cancer. My very favorite ttc blog (she's now pregnant) wrote a post on it today: https://eggsandsperm.com/


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I love it, Aisak! Thanks for sharing that blog. If I had enough guts I'd post her comment, but instead I'll just continue living in my little recurrent miscarriage shame-bubble. 

MrsPTTC- Thanks for asking. It did hurt! I hate to say it, but it was painful as the dye was being inserted. Luckily my hubby was right by my side and help my hand and I just squeezed really tight!! Tubes are open and I don't have a septum. However, there was something abnormal, but she couldn't tell me what it was so on Tuesday I will go back for a saline infusion sonogram (SIS). She said that the HSG is worse so I think I'll be good. She mentioned the possibility of a small fibroid or something else that I can't remember the name of. We'll see what Tuesday brings! So overall it wasn't a bad appointment I just wish she could have told me more. I do feel relieved that I don't have a septum though! He threw out the word surrogacy at my last appointment and I googled that it could cost $80,000 USD and about freaked out!


----------



## MrsPTTC

That blog's great Aisak! Thanks :) x

hopeful - so sorry you found it painful, but great you had DH there to support you, I was by myself! It's a shame they found "something" but at least you will get some answers and once sorted it will help you conceive! :thumbup: I'm really surprised though that he mentioned surrogacy when you've had only 2 MC's. I don't mean that how it sounds and don't mean to belittle them, as I can only imagine how painful it is having one never mind two, but having more than one seems quite common looking at the profile's of some of the ladies on here :shrug: Is there another reason he doesn't think you can carry to term? Sending you :hugs: hunni x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Even though it's "only" been two they have been unusual and haven't followed the norm. I had_ retained products of conception_ (nasty phrase) after the first which means that the doctor accidentally left stuff in my uterus after the first D&C so I had to have a second. It then took over two months for me to get a negative pregnancy test. I think the average person doesn't have HCG in their system 2-4 weeks after. Then after my second mc (3rd D&C) I still had a positive test _over_ *three* months later. 

This is very abnormal and he's trying to determine why. He brought up possible reasons why this could be happening and I brought up an additional reason that I had read about that may be contributing. He said, well if that's the case we may need to borrow a uterus for nine months, but most likely it's not so lets not jump ahead. So of course, I go straight home and google it and read about the massive price tag on it unless you can find someone you know or (and it seriously said this) have someone in India carry it for you. Apparently you can get a great deal in India. Ummm....no offense to India, but it would be hard enough for someone in another US State to do it let alone another country, especially, another country with a infant mortality rate almost 10x that of the US. So in his defense, he only said it because I asked about a condition that I had read about. The HSG ruled this condition out so that's a good thing! 



MrsPTTC said:


> having more than one seems quite common looking at the profile's of some of the ladies on here :shrug: I

One thing to remember about this site is it is not an accurate representation of the average population. I have read about SEVERAL girls on here who have had all the way up to 10 mc's, but that's not normal. 2 is not terribly uncommon, but three or more almost always indicates there's a reason that it's happening. Someone said one time- think of miscarriages like a die. Imagine that throwing the die and landing on one is a miscarriage. We all have a fairly decent (1 in 6) chance of landing on a one. Throw the die again and landing one one again? Ok, a little more unusual, but could totally happen. Just really bad luck. Landing on a one 3 or more times then we start to say, ok, something is up with this die. It's weighted or something because obviously we are landing on a one statistically more than we should. My situation is a little different just because it appears that my doctors are leaving stuff in there and the question is why. If my uterus is shaped abnormal and getting in the way of the egg being in a nice cushy spot they hope to find what it is and correct it to increase my chances. We'll see what Tuesday brings!

I'm not offended by what you said. I've just rambled on. :hugs: I just don't think I can go through it again so I've been fighting like hell to get answers. We plan to adopt if it happens again. I think I've aged 5 years in the last one year.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Hopeful... I just thought surrogacy seemed like a huge next step, but obviously there are is reason for him to say that, with what you've been through, how horrible :hugs:. Yeah I know what you mean, a lot of the ladies on BnB, epecially those that have been here a while, are here as they've problems conceiving, so not Miss/Mrs average. I know a few people IRL who have had 1 miscarriage, but I have to admit I don't know anyone with 2. Hope you get your answers on Tuesday hun. I don't blame you for not wanting to go through it again, I hope you get your sticky :bfp: soon. And OMG they suggested getting a surrogate in India :saywhat:!! LOL x


----------



## Crumbs

*Aisak*, that blog's awesome! She's my hero after posting that! I read this from a girl I knew in back in college and it just about broke my heart!

"_Okay... I can't do this to my loved ones anymore. My last status update was a Breast Cancer Awareness thing. When we get pregnant, I will for sure be telling my nearest & dearest in a better way than a Facebook status update. Forgive me but I wanted to show my support for The Cure. Please continue to pray for us so that God may bless us with a bundle of joy (or two) soon. Thank you._"


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! :hi: So, I got my IVF schedule Friday! :headspin: Injections start Sept 16, retrieval on Oct 7 and transfer on the 10th or 12th. Probably the 12th, since he mentioned he wanted to do a 5 day blast.

BUT...when I was making my dozens of appointments, as we got to the retrieval week, I have like 4 appointments 4 days in a row. The receptionist was like oh doc is out of town. That's okay the nurse can do it. We kept going and he's clearly gone all week, and I'm like ummm...is this going to be an issue?? So, she was like let me talk to him on Tuesday and get back to you. He may have to change your schedule. I'm like if I EVEN have to wait another cycle because he's sipping mai tais on the beach, I will be LIVID. My dh is like well he does have a life...I'm like I DONT FRIGGIN CARE I WANT A BABY!!! :hissy:

So we'll see. I really hope I don't have to change it.


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi all, been MIA this last week. AF arrived last week on Monday four days late :saywhat: after two BFNs. It really bummed me out and I wasn't in a great place last weekend at some points in our weekend away (didn't help that it rained all day on Saturday and DH was still feeling sick). Plus my EDD was Saturday just gone so I needed to concentrate on something else other than this TTC merry-go-round. Feeling better now.

Rosa - very happy to hear you have a schedule for IVF. Hopefully the docs schedule won't stuff it up. :hugs:

Hopeful - good luck with your test tomorrow. :hugs:

MrsPTTC - sorry that you are at the one year mark. :hugs:

Happy monday everyone. Hope you all have a great week. I am off to see the Russian Imperial Ballet on Wednesday night. Should be fun (girls night out with my sisters and mum).


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - your post made me laugh out loud!! I read this weekend not to plan a baby for August as all the doctors will be in the Seychelles! Damn those doctors ;) Hope it works out - you must be soooooo excited!!!!

MrsJ - massive hugs. Seems like you have a hit a blip. 

I am ok at the moment and have been for a while. Dont know why. Want a bloomin BFP like crazy, but I guess now visiting clinics and stuff it feels liek something positive is happening...

happy monday all


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I took the last clomid pill last night. Fingers crossed, crossed, crossed, that DH and I can get pregnant this cycle with the help of clomid alone! If not, it's going to be another IUI for us next cycle. Rosa, you asked why I waited - basically I've got a conference I have to attend next year April. If I don't attend, I won't get refunded for my final year of graduate school. So, given our excellent odds with IUI (1 for 1!), I figured I'd wait it out until we can have a July baby. If we get pregnant this month, I will be dancing on clouds, of course. That's why I'm taking the clomid. That and I want to figure out if it stops me from spotting. 

Thanks so much for that spotting thread link, MrsPTTC! It has been very helpful! It sounds crazy, but I'm comforted knowing that I'm not the only one who goes through this spotting aggravation each cycle! I used to take the B-vits/fish oil and think that I better get back on it!

hopefulmama, I hope that your other procedure went well today. xx

MsJMouse, although your weekend getaway wasn't the best, I am hoping that by this time next year, you will have a crying, pooping, burping, beautiful baby in your arms!!

Rosa, girl, got my fingers and toes crossed that everything works out with the injections. I don't see why you need the doc. around to do that. The nurses should be able to. Shoot, when I got inseminated, the doc. didn't even do that! It was a nurse, and it all went well (the conceiving part at least).

Crumbs, I think it's a nutty campaign, but it doesn't bother me. Probably because I haven't seen it, and because I don't have any FB friends using that as their status. I would probably get upset, though, if they did. So what does that say? It doesn't bother me, but it would if I saw it! :haha:

AFM, THE PLAN: baby dancing on TH. Nothing until the day after the positive OPK and then we BD again. CD 8, ladies...praying for a miracle - a sticky one this time around. xx


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, is this your first time with clomid? I hope it goes well for you! I had mad hot flashes the first month, which woke me up in the middle of the night. The 2nd month, I was a ball of emotions. 3rd month I was fine. Are you doing the clomid along with an IUI, or just clomid? FX for you!! 

Afm, IVF schedule is staying the same!!! :headspin:
Injections start Sept 16, Retrieval around Oct 7 and transfer around October 12. Yippeee!! Doc said nurse can do ultrasounds and he'll be here for the retrieval and transfer. Talked to the pharmacy and meds are being delivered on Saturday. Holy crap! This is becoming real....


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck Soleil - fingers and toes crossed for you :flower:

Rosa - Yay for the schedule staying the same. Fingers and toes also crossed for you as well!! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

On a completely different note (and super off topic), I finally finished reading The Shadow of the Wind (it was previously mentioned as a good read in this thread) - it was a good read once I got into it (which is why it took so long to read). :thumbup:

:happydance: :happydance: Happy Hump Day (Wednesday) Everyone. On the downhill slide to the weekend again!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel- Good luck!!! I hope clomid does the trick so you can avoid the IUI. FX!!!!

Rosa- Glad you guys are sticking to the original schedule. It's all so EXCITING!!!! WHooHOO!!!! 

MsJ- I think I was the one who recommended Shadow. I absolutely loved it, but it was a long one. I've been on a reading hiatus for several months. I just don't have the attention span this summer. I usually read a few books a month. My book club is tomorrow and I haven't even read it. Slacker!!! I'm still at work for two more hours and you're already starting a new day!


----------



## MsJMouse

That is just bizzaire when you think about it. It is 8am here and I should be getting ready for work but it is still Tuesday for you. :wacko: 

I read a lot of books - quite often light fiction, it just depends on how busy I am. I picked up a book yesterday and couldn't put it down so didn't get to bed till about midnight cause I wanted to finish it - silly me - I have a late night tonight as well - going to be super tired tomorrow when I actually have to go into the office to work!! :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Those are the best kind- that keep you up late regardless of what you have going on the next day!


----------



## rosababy

What is the shadow of the wind about? Is it sad? I find that I really only want to read light, funny books lately, ya know? Something that's easy and keeps my mind off of ttc. I have water for elephants, but I'm hesitant to read it because I've heard it's sad.


----------



## mrsmax

I tried to get into Shadow and just couldnt. That was a couple of years ago - maybe I should try it again.

I alternate between chick flicks and thrillers and heavier stuff. Honestl, light fiction is probably my favourite. Have just finished "Girl Next Door" by Emma Noble. Very good - but a couple of baby things that made me weep. Just about to start the latest JOhn Grisham.

Happy Wednesday ladies. I am entering my fertile phase so some Bding for us this weekend - but we have friends to stay so that should be interesting...

Not sure if I mentioned it, but I am not drinking alcohol for September - damn I love my wine, but after 16 months or whatever and IVF on the horizon, I feel like I owe it to myself to give it everything i can. Weekends just aren't the same though. Sigh.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Entering the fertile phase is my favorite part of the cycle. :winkwink: At least you feel like you're doing something to make things happen versus sitting around and waiting like you do in the 2ww.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Not sure if I mentioned it, but I am not drinking alcohol for September - damn I love my wine, but after 16 months or whatever and IVF on the horizon, I feel like I owe it to myself to give it everything i can. Weekends just aren't the same though. Sigh.

I'm not drinking either. :sad2: I love my wine too. PLUS, we live in wine country, so we always go to wineries just to hang out. It's also hard when we're around friends and family and it's so obvious that I'm not drinking. So, then they all wonder if I'm preggo. :nope: It'll all be worth it though. :thumbup: I'll do anything for a family.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - what do you say to people about the not drinking thing? Do you tell them why? We have friends staying this w/end and I know they will think I'm pregnant. I dont think I can bear those "knowing looks". They are DH's friends so I dont really wantto tell them the truth - the guy is a bit of an idiot sometimes so will be tactless...


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - what do you say to people about the not drinking thing? Do you tell them why? We have friends staying this w/end and I know they will think I'm pregnant. I dont think I can bear those "knowing looks". They are DH's friends so I dont really wantto tell them the truth - the guy is a bit of an idiot sometimes so will be tactless...

Most of my good friends know we're doing IVF. But if there are people that I really don't want to get into with, I say we're ttc, so we're doing everything we can to help it along. However, if you want, say that you are on an antibiotic and are not supposed to drink. :shrug: Or just "I'm trying to cut back a bit."


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Whoo hoo! We aren't going to BD until tomorrow AM though (my Birthday!) cause I usually ovulate a day and a bit after I get my first positive OPK. Laaaaawwwddd, I hope this works out! I'm excited! We're going to use the Preseed, too, to give those spermies a medium to hang out in. And to answer Rosa, no, this isn't my first time with clomid. I took it in April, too, which might have helped us get pregnant...Not sure. I didn't have any bad side effects other than feeling like my ovaries were swollen! :haha:

Girrrllllzzzz, I wish I could have a gab festival with you now & I hope to Goodness that two weeks from now I can come back on here and use the running man emoticon to say, again, that Soleil is pregnant.

No wine/drinking for me either! Made up my mind about it this cycle. Funny thing is, DH has a happy hour work even on Friday that I'm going with him to; I was thinking about ordering just ONE glass of wine, but you know what? If you gals are strong, I will stand strong with you! :kiss:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Maaaan, I feel luck such a boozer! All you of you ladies and your no alcohol! I actually limit it to one drink only when I drink so that's my excuse (except my two margarita binge last week!) I totally feel the need to defend myself right now!

This month feels so weird since we aren't trying (due to HSG and SIS). I can't wait to for AF to come so I can get back in the game!!


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> Whoo hoo! We aren't going to BD until tomorrow AM though (my Birthday!) cause I usually ovulate a day and a bit after I get my first positive OPK. Laaaaawwwddd, I hope this works out! I'm excited! We're going to use the Preseed, too, to give those spermies a medium to hang out in. And to answer Rosa, no, this isn't my first time with clomid. I took it in April, too, which might have helped us get pregnant...Not sure. I didn't have any bad side effects other than feeling like my ovaries were swollen! :haha:
> 
> Girrrllllzzzz, I wish I could have a gab festival with you now & I hope to Goodness that two weeks from now I can come back on here and use the running man emoticon to say, again, that Soleil is pregnant.
> 
> No wine/drinking for me either! Made up my mind about it this cycle. Funny thing is, DH has a happy hour work even on Friday that I'm going with him to; I was thinking about ordering just ONE glass of wine, but you know what? If you gals are strong, I will stand strong with you! :kiss:

Soleil, good for you! I'm sure one or two here or there won't make such a difference, but I find that it's easiest just to cut it out all together. Otherwise it turns into one a day. :blush: I'm a teacher, we HAVE to drink! :rofl: I'm actually doing okay with it! We went wine tasting for a friend's bday last weekend, but I brought sparkling cider and was just fine. I hope this is the cycle for you, too! Are you doing clomid again? 



hopefulmama2b said:


> Maaaan, I feel luck such a boozer! All you of you ladies and your no alcohol! I actually limit it to one drink only when I drink so that's my excuse (except my two margarita binge last week!) I totally feel the need to defend myself right now!
> 
> This month feels so weird since we aren't trying (due to HSG and SIS). I can't wait to for AF to come so I can get back in the game!!

You are so not a boozer! One drink when you do drink is good! It's hard to limit to just one. No need to defend yourself...I was told NOT to drink because of ivf. I should have stopped months ago...:blush: 

I know what you mean. We have "tried" since May due to all of my tests and the lap in july and then august we had already found out that it wasn't going to happen naturally, so we were just like f it. No pun intended. :rofl:


----------



## mrsmax

If it makes you all feel better - I didnt last this weekend when we had friends staying. However, I only had one glass of wine on Friday night and two glasses on Saturday, which is a miracle for me. I just thought I was drinking too much - sharing a bottle every Friday and Saturday and sometime Sunday, with a glass or two midweek. 

Soleil - one glass each time is amazing. I find that soooo hard. 

Hopeful - when do you get your HSG results?


----------



## mrsmax

Oh and we upped the Bding this cycle. All 4 days of the fertile wndow. Havent done that for ages!! I think it helps when the fertile window falls over the weekend. Felling good for this cycle. 

Off to the private fertility clinic tomorrow to check it out. It is an hour from our house so a little annoying, but they have good success rates and are £2000 cheaper than the one closest to us.


----------



## SMFirst

hello all

just did a read back - good for those who are staying off the alcohol, but a bit here and there won't hurt I figure.. Same with caffeine - I cut way back but I still go to Starbucks a few times a week!

Soleil - happy birthday! best of luck!


On the topic of books, I've been a bit reading crazy lately.. I can highly recommend Water for Elephants (there are a couple sad parts but I think the story overall makes it worthwhile).

And I'm just about finished The Help (haven't seen the movie yet) - the book is really great: funny with great characters.

And "The Alchemist" is great - not funny but memorable..


Anyway, hope everyone is doing well, I'm actually happy that Autumn is coming - I love Sept and Oct. I want to do a little trip into the wine country up here (just for the scenery) but we're trying to save money so not sure it'll happen..


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi: Well I am a boozer ha ha! Though I'm being good at the minute as I'm supporting DH with a "clean" diet - so no sugar, wheat, dairy, alcohol and low carbs. So I'm just cheating every now and then, but gosh I could do with a McDonald's and some :wine: :rofl:.

Another unsuccessful cycle for me, I was so hopeful after the HSG but for whatever reason it's not my time. Maybe I am meant to make the most of my holiday in 3 weeks, and drink and enjoy the spa and watersports lol :D

Good luck everyone, it's about time we got a few more BFP's.

Oh and I know it's different as the books are always better than the films, but I watched Water for Elephants at the weekend and loved it!

xxx


----------



## MsJMouse

I read water for elephants a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. 

AFM - have loads of EWCM at the moment and O is due in a couple of days so looks like I will be dragging DH to the bedroom in the next day or so. :haha: Somehow I don't think he will mind. 

Sorry to hear it wasn't a successful month MrsPTTC, but it is exciting that you have a holiday so soon - I am trying to hang out till April for a holiday - not sure if I will be able to wait that long.

Soliel - happy birthday. Yay for positive OPK. 

Fingers crossed for all of us this month. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Susan. Great to hear from you. Can't believe you are so far along already. Hope all is going well and bump is growing nicely. You are one of this thread's succesful stories. 

Soleil - Happy Bday!! 

MsJ - happy Bding. I find it all so much easier when O falls at the weekend. This month we hit a couple of mornings as DH read that is supposed to help. It is cute that he is now reading into these things as well.

Went for teh open evening at a private fertility clinic last night. I so nearly burst into tears when the DR started talking about how hard it can all be - so lovely to hear that from someone who understands! Scared me and DH though as was mainly about IVF and we saw the lab etc.

DH has said we should book in for first consultation next month and then we will be able to afford first (and hopefully only) round of IVF in about Feb. I am hoping all that will be unneccesary though and we get our BFP way before then!!

Rosa - how is it going? I think you are due to start your drugs soon. HOw thrilling. YOu could be the next BFP on this thread!!!!! Fingers crossed hon.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I caved and had a mojito on my B'day (and a little bit of DH's drink, too) :) Got to live it up and even if I did get pregnant this cycle, there's no way the embryo implanted yet. So I'm fine. :)

I am officially tired of sex. Glad to take a break for a few days now that I have O'ed (according to temps at least).

Susan - I hope all is well! and I encourage others to read The Alchemist as well!

Must dash, but baby dust to all!

X


----------



## rosababy

Susan! Glad you're doing well. I can't believe you're so far along already! What wine country do you live in? I LOVE going to the wineries (we're in Virginia). There are so many out here and it's lovely. Just bring a little bottle of sparkling cider or grape juice and ask for a wine glass. It'll feel just like the real thing!

I have Water for Elephants, but I've heard it's sad, and do I really want to start such an emotional book when I'm starting IVF...?! Probably not. :haha: I'll save it. The Help rocked! The movie was cute, and way more emotional than the book, I thought.

MrsPttc, sorry that af came. :hugs: Good for you for the clean diet. That would be SO hard. :wacko: Where are you going for your vacay?

mrsmax, i'm so sorry you got emotional at the RE. I can not tell you how many times I've cried in his office! :blush: I think I should start counting the times I DON'T cry. :haha: Let it out. This is an emotional and stressful time for us. Docs always talk about IVF. It's the mack daddy of all procedures. I'm sure they won't do it if you don't have to. Plus, you have plenty of time to get that natural bfp before February!

I start my drugs tomorrow! :headspin: And of course, my throat hurts today like I'm starting to get sick. :wacko: REALLY?! My dh said at least it's now, and not at the retrieval or implantation time. Hopefully it'll just pass on by. It's my darn new school and those darn new germs. :growlmad:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, soleil. :hi: We're so glad your chatting with us again!

I forgot to mention, my dh will be doing my injections as he's had lots of training with this kind of thing. (used to be a pharm rep and has field training with the army) And he keeps saying that he's so good that I won't feel a thing. I'm like honey I don't think you should be bragging about how I won't feel a thing when you "poke" me. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Just hid the newsfeed on FB of a very pregnant friend.

Pretty sure I'm skipping her shower too.

She hasn't been there for me in a super long time, and I'm tired of trying to be there for her.

Yup, I get the worst friend in the world award. But that's okay.


----------



## MsJMouse

You are not the worst friend in the world. I havent seen one of my very closest friends in months as she is pregnant - we used to get together once a month to catch up and i haven't been able to face her. 

You have to do what is right for you. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

hakunamatata said:


> Just hid the newsfeed on FB of a very pregnant friend.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm skipping her shower too.
> 
> She hasn't been there for me in a super long time, and I'm tired of trying to be there for her.
> 
> Yup, I get the worst friend in the world award. But that's okay.

Good for you! Yeah...her shower...you're busy that day. :haha: You're not a bad friend, and if she's not even that good to you, then what do you owe her?!

I have a very good friend who is 15 or so weeks preggo, and I am basically avoiding her. I feel terrible, but I just can't handle seeing her right now. We just have to do what's right for us right now. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hehe I knew you guys would understand, I remember a while back we were talking about hiding stuff on Facebook for our own sanity.

Yeah I'm pretty sure I'll be "working" that day whether I'm working or not.

Oh well, it is what it is.

:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa- That is hysterial!! Hope all goes as well with the poking as Dh thinks it will!! I havent cried in ages over TTC and yesterday I started crying out of nowhere. Luckily I have my own office so I could shut the door - but wham those tears just started.

I havent met one of my friends babies yet. Mostly I can cope, but hers happend by mistake and she drank and smoked all the way through the pregnancy and I cant "forgive" her for getting pg doing that while I am taking every supplement known to man.

However, we are going to visit DH's friend and wife who have a one month old on Sunday. I think I will be ok with that as she is pretty cool and i cant imagine her bieng all mumsy. 

Happy friday ladies!!

BTW hopeful said a while back as we have been friends so long on this thread and share so much, if anyone wants to be friend on FB just email me and I'll give you my details. Obviosuly no TTC talk on TTC EVER!!. I have friends all ovre the world so no one will think it weird. 
What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## MsJMouse

I am actually going to bite the bullet and catch up with my very pregnant friend this weekend (she is having her baby in mid oct). Admittedly it is at another friend's house but there will only be the three of us, our hubbys and my friend's two little girls. 

Surprisingly I am actually feeling more at peace with TTC (at the moment) following my EDD passing. I just feel that it will happen when it is meant to and me stressing over it isn't helping. But lets wait to see how I feel once I am truly in this month's TWW (I am currently 2dpo - just waiting for FF to agree!). 

Happy Friday. Hope everyone has a great weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MsJMouse, hope you caught the egg! I've got just under 2 weeks to wait for O - I hate my longer cycles!!

Mrsmax glad you are getting the IVF sorted, but hopefully you'll not need it!

Hope you had a fab birthday Soliel!

I've got my FS appointment on Wednesday to find out blood test results (I know HSG was clear) and what happens next. I'm really nervous - DH is coming with me this time at least x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and Rosa I'm going to Turkey for a week, all inclusive 5*, can't wait!! x


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, I love Turkey! We spent our honeymoon in Fethiye at the Hillside Beach Club - the views are amazing, not to mention the desserts!


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh and Rosa I'm going to Turkey for a week, all inclusive 5*, can't wait!! x

Wow, never been to Turkey! I honestly don't know anything about that country. :blush: Have fun!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil Breeze said:


> I caved and had a mojito on my B'day (and a little bit of DH's drink, too) :) Got to live it up and even if I did get pregnant this cycle, there's no way the embryo implanted yet. So I'm fine. :)
> 
> I am officially tired of sex. Glad to take a break for a few days now that I have O'ed (according to temps at least).
> 
> Susan - I hope all is well! and I encourage others to read The Alchemist as well!
> 
> Must dash, but baby dust to all!
> 
> X

:hi: Soliel! Good to hear from you! I managed to keep myself away from the booze. I was inspired by BnB! I did have a mini mimosa at breakfast on Sunday though. YUM!



mrsmax said:


> Rosa- That is hysterial!! Hope all goes as well with the poking as Dh thinks it will!! I havent cried in ages over TTC and yesterday I started crying out of nowhere. Luckily I have my own office so I could shut the door - but wham those tears just started.
> 
> I havent met one of my friends babies yet. Mostly I can cope, but hers happend by mistake and she drank and smoked all the way through the pregnancy and I cant "forgive" her for getting pg doing that while I am taking every supplement known to man.
> 
> However, we are going to visit DH's friend and wife who have a one month old on Sunday. I think I will be ok with that as she is pretty cool and i cant imagine her bieng all mumsy.
> 
> Happy friday ladies!!
> 
> BTW hopeful said a while back as we have been friends so long on this thread and share so much, if anyone wants to be friend on FB just email me and I'll give you my details. Obviosuly no TTC talk on TTC EVER!!. I have friends all ovre the world so no one will think it weird.
> What's everyone up to this weekend?

I still have yet to receive my friend request from you. :shrug: How did it go hanging out with the babe on Sunday? I'm glad to hear that your appointment went well. It's good to get the ball rolling just in case!



MsJMouse said:


> I am actually going to bite the bullet and catch up with my very pregnant friend this weekend (she is having her baby in mid oct). Admittedly it is at another friend's house but there will only be the three of us, our hubbys and my friend's two little girls.
> 
> Surprisingly I am actually feeling more at peace with TTC (at the moment) following my EDD passing. I just feel that it will happen when it is meant to and me stressing over it isn't helping. But lets wait to see how I feel once I am truly in this month's TWW (I am currently 2dpo - just waiting for FF to agree!).
> 
> Happy Friday. Hope everyone has a great weekend!! :hugs:

How did it go with your pregnant friend. I hate to say it, but I can't stand hanging out with preggos. I feel bad because I've missed out on function, but whatcha gonna do? Oh well... Hope the 2ww is going well. 



MrsPTTC said:


> T
> 
> I've got my FS appointment on Wednesday to find out blood test results (I know HSG was clear) and what happens next. I'm really nervous - DH is coming with me this time at least x

Good luck with your appointment!!! FX!!



MrsPTTC said:


> Oh and Rosa I'm going to Turkey for a week, all inclusive 5*, can't wait!! x

How fun!!! I still haven't made it across the pond yet...


AFM- I just had the shortest cycle. 21 days. :shrug: O on 10 and 11 day LP. I hope O doesn't happen earlier than 10 this month. If so, I'm supposed to call the doc.


----------



## hakunamatata

So I got the invite to the baby shower, do I be a good friend and go or be a crappy friend and bail?


----------



## MsJMouse

Hmmm that is a hard question. 

I thought I was okay with seeing my friend on the weekend but everytime she brought up something to do with her baby I really didn't want to hear it. I kinda wanted to say could you please stop with the baby talk you know what happened to me this year!! But I kept quiet as I don't want to alienate my friend as she is a good friend. But I went home and felt like I had been a crap friend cause I probably came across a bit cold.


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh and Rosa I'm going to Turkey for a week, all inclusive 5*, can't wait!! x

Anywhere in Europe sounds great to me. Have a great trip.


----------



## Aisak

So yet another person at work is pregnant...and just returned from a previous mat leave. This girl has pcos yet still managed to conceive faster than my sorry ass. It's nice that she didn't have to struggle for the second but the thought of watching (two) bumps expand every day at work makes me feel desperately sad. i just want this to be over already.


----------



## Crumbs

FF, you're so cruel to me. I went from a *great* intercourse timing score to a *low* one. Took away my triphasic commentary only after one day and totally changed my O date. And it was the very 1st time I had both. Boo!

Oh well, I started with this cycle thinking it was anovulatory. It's probably a good idea to knock the hope out of me before I get any ideas. :roll:

I know I haven't been on much lately but know I'm still pulling for all you ladies. I come on here waiting for someone to get knocked-up :flower:

:dust: especially to those that's recently done HSG or IVF! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw boo Crumbs! Have you thought of using opk's? Well when Im on holiday I'm going to a place called Turtle Beach where all the turtles lay their eggs - I'm hoping it might bring me some luck lol x


----------



## Crumbs

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw boo Crumbs! Have you thought of using opk's? Well when Im on holiday I'm going to a place called Turtle Beach where all the turtles lay their eggs - I'm hoping it might bring me some luck lol x

I have a bunch of cheapy opks hidden somewhere in the bathroom. I never got into POS, it always stressed me out so I stopped ... maybe it's time to give it another try!


----------



## rosababy

hakunamatata said:


> So I got the invite to the baby shower, do I be a good friend and go or be a crappy friend and bail?

Nope. Do what's best for you. I've stopped going to them. It's too hard.



Aisak said:


> So yet another person at work is pregnant...and just returned from a previous mat leave. This girl has pcos yet still managed to conceive faster than my sorry ass. It's nice that she didn't have to struggle for the second but the thought of watching (two) bumps expand every day at work makes me feel desperately sad. i just want this to be over already.

Ugh. :hugs: I'm so sorry. That is so hard, I totally know what you feel like. It'll happen for you, hun. Just give it time. 



Crumbs said:


> FF, you're so cruel to me. I went from a *great* intercourse timing score to a *low* one. Took away my triphasic commentary only after one day and totally changed my O date. And it was the very 1st time I had both. Boo!
> 
> Oh well, I started with this cycle thinking it was anovulatory. It's probably a good idea to knock the hope out of me before I get any ideas. :roll:
> 
> I know I haven't been on much lately but know I'm still pulling for all you ladies. I come on here waiting for someone to get knocked-up :flower:
> 
> :dust: especially to those that's recently done HSG or IVF! :hugs:

Crumbs, sucks that FF is doing that! What makes you think it was annovulatory? :hugs: I keep waiting for someone to get lucky on here, too. It's been a while! :wacko:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Who else is with me right now? Around about the same time in the cycle?

I am emotional today. I cried this morning (just a little in bed; woke up with a "woe is me" attitude) and then that damn Adele song came on my tunes and that was it - I cried again. Adele's "we could have had it all" is basically the song I was listening to when I first found out that baby wouldn't make it. I used to sob uncontrollably when I'd listen, then I thought I got over it, but, being the emotional basketcase that I am today, guess it got to me again. I would have been five months tomorrow. And now I'm just in another 2WW. :neutral:

Hakuna - think of yourself as being a GOOD friend if you don't go to the shower. If you have negative energy, it will be felt, and no one wants that at their baby shower. If, however, you think you can handle it, go for it! Think happy thoughts! Just like MsJMouse, I've avoided someone over the past few months. I had what I thought was a good friend. I told her that things weren't going well with my pregnancy and she never reached out to me to see how I was doing. She came to the city with her boyfriend and me and DH met up with her. She was like, "Haven't heard from you in ages!" I think I acted fine. Told her that I obviously wasn't pregnant anymore. Not even an "I'm sorry." I get that people find this sort of thing difficult to deal with, but get over yourself. Reach out. Say you're sorry and mean it. Sometimes others really need it.

Enough of my negative energy, ay!?

By the way ladies, I thought that I'd have a problem seeing friends' babies and I didn't in the least. Nothing. Maybe because they weren't my own? What I'm saying is, give yourself a chance with other people's babies. You might surprise yourself. :kiss:

MrsPTTC - that's a really great thing that your tubes are open! :thumbup:

Aisak, my friend, :hugs:'

Rosa - yeah for those injections! go girl! and go DH! 

xx


----------



## MsJMouse

Soleil Breeze said:


> Who else is with me right now? Around about the same time in the cycle?

I am 7dpo too today. Trying not to get my hopes up though but I can't quite silence that little voice in my head saying it is looking positive :dohh:


----------



## MsJMouse

Aisak - :hugs: sorry to hear that. It is hard when it is at work cause you can't get away from seeing it happen.

Crumbs - don't you hate it when FF does that. Just when you think that you are in with a good chance it goes and changes things :growlmad:

So this month I ovulated earlier than I am aware I have before. Almost missed dtd at the right time as I was expecting it to occur around day 19-21 and it happened on day 17 - would have been annoyed with myself if that had happened!! :haha:

Happy wednesday everyone.


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil/MsJ - I am 9DPo so just a little ahead of you guys. Feeling a bit positive too - actually took an IC this morning. Was BFN of course, but so early I'm not worried. Fingers crossed for all of us. 

I agree with waht Soleil says about babies - I dont mind them, it is pregnant people I dont like seeing. I read a couple of great books recently about TTC that made me think you can be a bit slefish - dont go to a baby shower if youre not up to it. Big deal. I recommend Bump n Grind - cant remember the author but it is really funny book about TTC!

Happy Wednesday all xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs - was just thinking OPKs would've been very interesting for this cycle! I need to buy some more but then I'm wondering whether I should bother at all & just BD :shrug:.

So I'm waiting for my FS appointment & I'm crapping myself....DH told me he couldnt come with me last night as he 'forgot' & arranged a meeting at work. I'm not impressed to say the least & got upset last night. Men! Even dreamt about my appointment & that he wouldn't do anything to help me. I keep thinking what if my tubes are clear but they found something else & didn't want to tell me at the time, but I know I'm being pathetic LOL. Good luck to you ladies in the 2ww x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So not the news I was expecting, I think I'm in shock... No ovulation last month! :cry: I said "but I temp & it confirmed ovulation" and he says temping is a load of rubbish, there's so many things that affect your temperature it's the worst way to check for ovulation. So that's my thermometer going back in it's box! Due to my longer cycles and the crap progesterone levels he says he has evidence of "irregular ovulation" and is putting me on Clomid for 6 months and we're doing follicle tracking next cycle. He said if I wanted to we could just do the follicle tracking & see what happens but suggested I start the Clomid right away. I was sooo not expecting that and have had a little cry. He said the Clomid has 25% chance of twins, I knew it increased your chances but not by that much! When I told DH on the phone he went very quiet - neither of us want twins, but especially not him, he doesn't know how we'd cope. Anyway, we're gonna have a chat about it tonight. I just think if I don't start it now it's delaying things even more. I had a feeling they'd give me Clomid anyway as they hand it out like sweets but to be told no ovulation is a kick in the guts xx


----------



## mrsmax

Massive hugs MrsPTTC. I know it sound trite, but actaully that is one of the quickest, easiest an dcheapest things to cure and least intrusive. 

Dont worry about the twins thing - it doesnt give you a 25% chance of twins, just a 25% increased chance which is very different.


----------



## mrsmax

So - I'm going to put it out there and take the fall - I "feel" pregnant this cycle. I just do. I have only felt this about 3 cycles and all of them I wasnt, so my hopes arent up too much. Basically, I feel really bloated (did feel like that when got my BFP) and a bit "happier" and lots of CM and gas!!!

I would still be shocked to get my BFP but I'm going to enjoy the thought that this might just be my cycle.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck mrsmax!! FX'd for you. When are you testing again? Yeah I know what you mean, its probably better to be not ovulating but have eggs there than have something physically wrong. I'm probably being thick but not sure what you mean about increased chance, so what would that make actual odds be? My leaflet said 2 in 1200 chance normally & 1 in 150 on Clomid :shrug: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil Breeze said:


> I am emotional today. I cried this morning (just a little in bed; woke up with a "woe is me" attitude) and then that damn Adele song came on my tunes and that was it - I cried again. Adele's "we could have had it all" is basically the song I was listening to when I first found out that baby wouldn't make it. I used to sob uncontrollably when I'd listen, then I thought I got over it, but, being the emotional basketcase that I am today, guess it got to me again. I would have been five months tomorrow. And now I'm just in another 2WW. :neutral:
> 
> By the way ladies, I thought that I'd have a problem seeing friends' babies and I didn't in the least. Nothing. Maybe because they weren't my own? What I'm saying is, give yourself a chance with other people's babies. You might surprise yourself. :kiss:
> 
> xx

I'm with you on Adele, ect. I cry so much with songs- particularly when I'm alone in the car! Ok, don't laugh, I'm not a Dion-iac or anything, but Celine Dion's song- A New Day Has Come. Talk about the water works!! She had trouble conceiving and this is a song to her son whom she fought so long for. "Everyone thought I had it all, but I was waiting for you." TEAR! Not that I'm bragging about my life, but sometimes people comment on the career success I've had and how good things are going for me, but honestly it means nothing to me without a family and this song hits home with me!



MsJMouse said:


> So this month I ovulated earlier than I am aware I have before. Almost missed dtd at the right time as I was expecting it to occur around day 19-21 and it happened on day 17 - would have been annoyed with myself if that had happened!! :haha:
> 
> Happy wednesday everyone.

I'm glad you didn't miss your window!! And I'm loving all of the PMA on here this month. I have my fingers crossed for all of you ladies in the 2ww!



mrsmax said:


> Soleil/MsJ - I am 9DPo so just a little ahead of you guys. Feeling a bit positive too - actually took an IC this morning. Was BFN of course, but so early I'm not worried. Fingers crossed for all of us.
> 
> I agree with waht Soleil says about babies - I dont mind them, it is pregnant people I dont like seeing. I read a couple of great books recently about TTC that made me think you can be a bit slefish - dont go to a baby shower if youre not up to it. Big deal. I recommend Bump n Grind - cant remember the author but it is really funny book about TTC!
> 
> Happy Wednesday all xx

PMA! PMA! PMA!

I agree with you I don't mind babies just hate seeing pregnant people. I'll avoid my friends like the plague when they have a bun in the oven, but once the baby is born I just love them. I'm just so bitter and envious of pregnant women because I want it so bad. The actual baby part just seems a world away so I can handle that a little better. Although right after my first mc I didn't even want to look at a baby. 



MrsPTTC said:


> So not the news I was expecting, I think I'm in shock... No ovulation last month! :cry: I said "but I temp & it confirmed ovulation" and he says temping is a load of rubbish, there's so many things that affect your temperature it's the worst way to check for ovulation. So that's my thermometer going back in it's box! Due to my longer cycles and the crap progesterone levels he says he has evidence of "irregular ovulation" and is putting me on Clomid for 6 months and we're doing follicle tracking next cycle. He said if I wanted to we could just do the follicle tracking & see what happens but suggested I start the Clomid right away. I was sooo not expecting that and have had a little cry. He said the Clomid has 25% chance of twins, I knew it increased your chances but not by that much! When I told DH on the phone he went very quiet - neither of us want twins, but especially not him, he doesn't know how we'd cope. Anyway, we're gonna have a chat about it tonight. I just think if I don't start it now it's delaying things even more. I had a feeling they'd give me Clomid anyway as they hand it out like sweets but to be told no ovulation is a kick in the guts xx

MrsPTTC- I'm so sorry for this news, but I am releived for you that they discovered the problem. Now you don't have to go on month after month with false hope. You get to try something different! I wouldn't worry about the twin thing either. Like MsMax said- I think it's an icreased twin rate not an overall chance. Good luck to you and trust your doctor. :hugs: I know the thought of twins sounds scary, but I'd take twins over no baby any day. 



mrsmax said:


> So - I'm going to put it out there and take the fall - I "feel" pregnant this cycle. I just do. I have only felt this about 3 cycles and all of them I wasnt, so my hopes arent up too much. Basically, I feel really bloated (did feel like that when got my BFP) and a bit "happier" and lots of CM and gas!!!
> 
> I would still be shocked to get my BFP but I'm going to enjoy the thought that this might just be my cycle.

FX!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

^^^^^ EEk sorry about that ladies!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol thanks hopeful! :hugs: I agree, I think its 2 for the price of 1 :haha: but would rather have my children 1 at a time if possible... I've been doing a bit googling & it seems most websites are saying 7-10% chance overall. Will have to show DH so he feels a bit better about it. I still dont understand his view on the temps thing tbh, when there's a thermal shift every month but he's the expert. Well here's to a stress free month as I'm not going to opk either, then relax on holiday, then start clomid once AF arrives! :dance: x


----------



## Crumbs

*Soleil Breeze*, thank you for posting that! I'm so emo today too! 

*Rosababy*, I thought it was anovulatory because my temps were so low and there was hardly a rise to start with. I've read it's normal if it happens every once in awhile, so I guess I'm just waiting for it.

*MrsPTTC*, awww girl, I'm so sorry. I just got back from an appointment myself and found out I ovulate weak. I've been pouty all day. My DH was born with an undescended testicle that wasn't operated on until he was 6. I thought if either of us would have problems, it would be him and not me. I'm happy to hear he's all good but I can't help but feel like a failure. Up until now I haven't taken not getting pregnant personally -- but after hearing it was my aging goods that's likely causing us to not conceive it just sucks. 

But can I just say how much I love you girls? Seriously, I don't know what I would do without you all~! :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, I'm holding my thumbs for you! Fx! (funny Swedish expression)

As for twins, I should take this time to share the news about my cousin. She's been TTC#1 for 3 years. Both her and her husband are perfectly healthy, active people. They're also in their early 30's. 

I honestly didn't even know they had problems until she told me she was expecting. They had her on Clomid for awhile but it didn't work for her. They checked her tubes, and went through all the tests. In the end she took some injections. It's a little weird because I don't know what it was she took because she got to do it at home. She said her husband basically injected her belly for 7 days in a row. They did this for 2 months. Now they're pregnant with *TWINS*!!!

Sidenote: 
I tried explaining to my doctor here what it was she got done and my doc doesn't have a clue. My cousin's in the US Airforce and so maybe their practices are a little different. Does anyone know what it could have been?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hmmm...steroids, an hcg shot, progesterone, some type of ovulation stimulant? I have no idea, but it sounds like good stuf!!


----------



## rosababy

mrspttc, try not to stress about the clomid. they only have to tell you about the twins thing because they HAVE to. the chances are only slightly higher, probalby won't happen. but yay for clomid! if annovulation is the only issue, you'll be preggo in no time! :happydance: warning: the first month, it gave me mad hot flashes in the middle of the night, and the 2nd month, I was an emotional nightmare. crying, pissy, you name it. :wacko: I o'ed though! Too bad it didn't work for me, but that wasn't the issue for me...

mrsmax, pma!! glad to hear you're feeling good. btw, i tried to find you on fb, but there are so many of your name...and now i don't know WHAT the heck is going on with fb... :wacko:

Crumbs, we love you too. :hugs: sounds like she did injections for ovulation or follicle stimulation, similar to what we do for ivf or an iui. For an iui they stimulate the ovaries to make good eggs, and just put the :spermy: in. Sounds like they just stimulated and let the :spermy: find their own way. That's my best guess. Probably just a bit stronger than clomid. :shrug:

Afm, I did my own shot last night!!!!! :headspin: I'm so proud of myself. I'm seriously terrified of needles. I'm a big girl now! :rofl:


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Rosa! I dont know if I could ever do that. Well done. Only 2 weeks until egg collection - you must be so excited.FB has gone bonkers hasnt it!! I'll email you. 


Crumbs and Soleil - big hugs. This is such a crazy journey. 


I took a FRER this am, but it was BFN. 5 days before AF it has a 78% success rate so it is pretty likely I'm not preggo. To be honest, I was expecting that and no longer get crazy with a BFN. This month when AF arrives we make our appointment with the private clinic, so least we can get tings moving again. 

Not long until the weekend.


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa*, you're brave for doing it yourself! I'm such a chicken when it comes to needles, I always look away and go to my happy place when I get bloodwork. I think you're right about what she had done. I kinda want some of that stuff right now.

*MrsPTTC*, I didn't mean to scare you about the twins story, I was a little out of it yesterday. What I meant to include was twins run in her husband's family :dohh: There's 7 sets of twins on his side! 

Sooo ... my temps plummeted today. :af: will come any day now. I think I'll buy the Clearblue Fertility Monitor. I'll be starting cycle 11 soon (cycle 12 if you count the month we were NTNT and was totally off). I know I shouldn't feel helpless and hopeless but it just feels that way. 

What's really bothering me right now is it doesn't seem like these Swedish doctors *want* to get to know what's wrong with me. Like they're just following protocol and automatically call for IVF, and don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind it at all, heck, I'd be excited when the time comes for it --- but they haven't even checked me fully aside from 2 vaginal ultrasounds (the 1st time with a part-timer amateur subbing for the doc on vacay). On all 3 occasions I visited the clinic, they talked about IVF as if it's the goal.

I don't get it? I'm seriously considering looking elsewhere. The thing is, anywhere else would be far and way out of the way, they'll probably charge some serious cash too. I'm so frustrated. I wish I had someone else to exchange notes with about how they do things here. 

On a sidenote: I've shelled out some serious money to get a driver's license here and yet I have to jump through a few more hoops to actually take the test. Arghh. *hissy fit over* sigh


----------



## Alexi201

Hope I can join your group, seems to be the category I fall into...early 30's and TTC for 6months!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Alexi! :flower:

Rosa, well done on the shot! The IVF must be so exciting, though I'm sure very daunting.

Mrsmax, sorry for the BFN hun, though you're not out yet!

Crumbs, what's classed as weak ovulation? I've not heard that expression before. And you didn't scare me with the twins lol, I know its still unlikely! 


X :dust: X


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC said:


> So not the news I was expecting, I think I'm in shock... No ovulation last month! :cry: I said "but I temp & it confirmed ovulation" and he says temping is a load of rubbish, there's so many things that affect your temperature it's the worst way to check for ovulation. So that's my thermometer going back in it's box! Due to my longer cycles and the crap progesterone levels he says he has evidence of "irregular ovulation" and is putting me on Clomid for 6 months and we're doing follicle tracking next cycle. He said if I wanted to we could just do the follicle tracking & see what happens but suggested I start the Clomid right away. I was sooo not expecting that and have had a little cry. He said the Clomid has 25% chance of twins, I knew it increased your chances but not by that much! When I told DH on the phone he went very quiet - neither of us want twins, but especially not him, he doesn't know how we'd cope. Anyway, we're gonna have a chat about it tonight. I just think if I don't start it now it's delaying things even more. I had a feeling they'd give me Clomid anyway as they hand it out like sweets but to be told no ovulation is a kick in the guts xx

Just to put it out there, I have read somewhere that you have a slightly increased chance of twins in your thirties anyway - it increases until you hit about 35 then it drops off again. Even if you don't have a family history of twins.

Sorry to hear about the annovulatory cycle - I think I have had a few of those even with the thermal shift. Sounds like your doctor has a good plan with the follicle tracking and clomid. :hugs:



mrsmax said:


> So - I'm going to put it out there and take the fall - I "feel" pregnant this cycle. I just do. I have only felt this about 3 cycles and all of them I wasnt, so my hopes arent up too much. Basically, I feel really bloated (did feel like that when got my BFP) and a bit "happier" and lots of CM and gas!!!
> 
> I would still be shocked to get my BFP but I'm going to enjoy the thought that this might just be my cycle.

I am feeling a little that way myself this month. 

Sorry to hear about the BFN though. :hugs:




Crumbs said:


> *Soleil Breeze*, thank you for posting that! I'm so emo today too!
> 
> *Rosababy*, I thought it was anovulatory because my temps were so low and there was hardly a rise to start with. I've read it's normal if it happens every once in awhile, so I guess I'm just waiting for it.
> 
> *MrsPTTC*, awww girl, I'm so sorry. I just got back from an appointment myself and found out I ovulate weak. I've been pouty all day. My DH was born with an undescended testicle that wasn't operated on until he was 6. I thought if either of us would have problems, it would be him and not me. I'm happy to hear he's all good but I can't help but feel like a failure. Up until now I haven't taken not getting pregnant personally -- but after hearing it was my aging goods that's likely causing us to not conceive it just sucks.
> 
> But can I just say how much I love you girls? Seriously, I don't know what I would do without you all~! :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs:

Am I right in assuming that weak ovulation is where your body tries to ovulate but you never actually do??? 



rosababy said:


> mrspttc, try not to stress about the clomid. they only have to tell you about the twins thing because they HAVE to. the chances are only slightly higher, probalby won't happen. but yay for clomid! if annovulation is the only issue, you'll be preggo in no time! :happydance: warning: the first month, it gave me mad hot flashes in the middle of the night, and the 2nd month, I was an emotional nightmare. crying, pissy, you name it. :wacko: I o'ed though! Too bad it didn't work for me, but that wasn't the issue for me...
> 
> mrsmax, pma!! glad to hear you're feeling good. btw, i tried to find you on fb, but there are so many of your name...and now i don't know WHAT the heck is going on with fb... :wacko:
> 
> Crumbs, we love you too. :hugs: sounds like she did injections for ovulation or follicle stimulation, similar to what we do for ivf or an iui. For an iui they stimulate the ovaries to make good eggs, and just put the :spermy: in. Sounds like they just stimulated and let the :spermy: find their own way. That's my best guess. Probably just a bit stronger than clomid. :shrug:
> 
> Afm, I did my own shot last night!!!!! :headspin: I'm so proud of myself. I'm seriously terrified of needles. I'm a big girl now! :rofl:

Well done for doing your own shot. I am not sure how I would go with that myself. :hugs:

If anyone wants to FB me as well, just PM me. Not that I go on FB much these days but it would be great to put some faces to the names!!! :flower:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi Alexi, welcome.

Just wondering are you an aussie? (koala as your avatar - however you spell that word :dohh:)


----------



## Alexi201

MsJMouse said:


> Hi Alexi, welcome.
> 
> Just wondering are you an aussie? (koala as your avatar - however you spell that word :dohh:)

Thanks 4 the welcome...yeah I'm an Aussie! :0)


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax, found ya on fb! :flower: Sorry about the bfn. :hugs: They never get easy to see. Hopefully things move along quickly with the clinic. Do you have an appt yet? Almost the weekend! Closer for you...

Crumbs, thanks! injections are powerful...they make me exhausted though. Whatever it takes! Sorry you're frustrated with the care over there. Can you come stay here in the states with family for a while during your treatment? I know a lot of people do that for ivf. They fly over and stay for 3 weeks. A little fertility vacay! 

Alexi, :hi: welcome! What's your story?


Afm, scan tomorrow. I have one every Friday...I guess they're just looking at the follicles. Probably today to see how the Lupron med is working. Cant start stimulating drugs until AF comes, and of course she's late as usual. :wacko: Stupid witch can't ever get it right, can she?! I'm SOOOOOO exhausted. Like really really tired. And of course, I'm usually pretty wiped at the beginning of a school year, especially because I have a very active job (elementary music teacher) so I'm up, down, up, down, folk dancing, running around constantly. I come home and I have no energy to go to the gym, and I feel so chunky right now. :sad2:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks msjmouse!

Well I had my lightbulb moment last night! That Dr has confused me saying I didn't ovulate LAST month I got my diary out & my chart up & the blood tests were 2 cycles ago. And guess what? I took a break from charting that month! Typical :dohh:. So maybe it was just one anovulatory cycle I've had, who knows :shrug: but hopefully, either way, the Clomid will help me get my BFP.

Rosa, hope your AF comes soon!

X


----------



## katerina

Hi lovely ladies. How are you all?

I'm almost 31, and we are trying to TTC our first baby. We are now on the 2nd month of trying. I'm really hoping it happens soon!

:dust: to all! xxx


----------



## Alexi201

rosababy said:


> Alexi, :hi: welcome! What's your story?

Hi all, well DH and I have been married 7yrs and TTC #1 since April 2011. 6 months has past and obviously we haven't had much luck!... 

I've been tracking my cycles using OPK's, then 2 months ago started tracking CM and last month started temping!! My periods are regular and average 28 day cycles...AF always comes on the expected date except in May, July and Aug...:shrug:

*May:* CD28 & 30 got 2 faint positive preg tests. 
AF came 3 days late on CD31
I even got a light pink positive preg test day 5 of AF?? weird! :wacko:
Pregnancy blood test done day 7 of AF coz I was going crazy was negative.:shrug:

*June:* faint positive preg test 2 days into AF on CD30! then negatives :growlmad:

*July:* AF 2 days late, it arrived CD31...negative preg tests

*Aug:* Cycle day 13 got hormone bloodwork done, results were within range below... 
FSH: *13.9 IU/L * - Mid cycle range 3.0-19.2 
LH: *51 IU/L* - Mid cycle range 10.5-85
S Oestradiol: *943 pmol/L * Mid cycle range 315-1828
Progesterone *2.3nmol/L* Mid cycle range 2.4-9.4
TSH *2.46 mU/L* range 0.5-5.0

1 light positive preg test CD23 followed by negs. 
4 days spotting from CD24-27 (very unusual as I don't usually geting spotting more than 1 day) then AF arrived on CD28 :shrug:

*Sept:* Started temping but got pretty sick at beginning of cycle and took antibiotics (temps were erratic through that time)
Started to suspect there is an issue with progesterone...
Cycle day 20 progesterone blood test = only 4.4!! extremely low, doc said probably didn't ovulate coz I was sick earlier in the cycle.
Requested ultrasound = came back normal
Started taking Vitamin B6 from O date 16 (according to FF) to increase progesterone and LP. Will take another prog test on CD 22/23 next month

It's been a frustrating few months, I've been testing with First Response Early Results tests...don't know why I kept getting faint lines and they were all within the specified time frame so shouldn't have been evaps!...

Anyways so here I am stalking pregnancy chats and trying to figure out what's preventing me from getting pregnant...


----------



## mrsmax

Happy weekend my lovely ladies. 

Rosa - glad you found me :) I dont understand you waiting for AF? I thought you were doing shots now?! IVF sounds so confusing - but exciting!

Not sure what is going on with me. My temp shot back up to 98f this morning - so took another test just in case and it was another BFN. :dohh: Not really disapointed anymore this cycle. Kinda want AF to hurry up so that I can book the appointment with the clinic.

Going to spend today baking a cake for my mum's birthday tomorrow. I love baking but have been dieting recently as TTC is making me fat! So this is a good excuse to make a cake and chill out for the arvo while it is in the oven :coffee:

The next cycle will be my 17th. How depressing is that!!! Trying to think positive. I was positive I would get a BFP before Nov. Fingers crossed.

Alexi - so many false positives sounds weird. I would talk to the dr about that. I am sure I read somewhere this is something that can make you get them. Worth getting some info. The 6 month mark is a hard one, but lots of people get their BFPs around teh 6th,7th and 8th mark. 

What's everyone up to?


----------



## MsJMouse

Sorry to hear about the BFN MrsMax.

Alexi201 - odd that you are getting some many ?false BFPs - definitely something to ask the docs about. As MrsMax says a lot of people get their bfps at or just after the 6 month marks. Nice to see another Aussie!! :thumbup:

Rosa - IVF sounds really complicated. I thought that you were on a cycle, didn't realise you have to wait to AF to arrive. FX she turns up soon then. 

AFM - currently 10dpo. Temp went up a bit higher today so I thought I might as well do a test - BFN!! Oh well. Still early, last time I got a BFP I got really faint line at 12dpo (DH was questioning it at the time) but got a better one at 13dpo. So still in with a chance. Have heaps of creamy CM, cramping like AF might be around the corner and really tender breasts. So fingers crossed. 

Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

welcome, katerina! :hi: cute avatar!

mrsj and mrsmax, I am in the cycle now, but i started lupron (which is an injectable med that quiets the ovaries almost like menopause) on cd23 or so. Then, AF comes, and a few days later, I start a new med (or two for me) called bravelle and menopur. These drugs stimulate the ovaries to make LOTS of eggies, and nice BIG eggies. Throughout this "stimming" process, they give me internal ultra sounds to see how the drugs are working on my ovaries. They're counting the follicles (each follicle usually contains an egg) and measuring to see how big they are. Then, about 10 days later (about the time a regular woman would o), as long as the biggest follicles are measuring at a certain size (17mm or something like that), I give myself an hcg shot, which triggers ovulation. A day and a half later, I go in for my retrieval. They put me out completely and go in and take out all of the follicles. HOpefully they all contain eggs, but some may be empty and some may not be mature. So, let's say they take out 15 eggs. Maybe 12 of them are mature. Then, 10 actually fertilize (who knows why the other 2 don't...) then, let's say 6 make it to the day of the transfer. That would be an incredible number, actually. I'm hoping to have 1 to put in and a couple to freeze. They put one or two in, depending on the couple's wishes, and freeze the rest. Not all will make it through the thaw, either, but hopefully they do. Then, all it has to do is implant. :baby:


----------



## mrsmax

Ok so my AF must be due, as Rosa your post made me cry - like in an amazing way. What an awesome procedure. You're going to have a :baby: Sending you so much luck.


----------



## rosababy

oh no, mrsmax! :hugs: Yes, that's af emotions, or maybe pregnancy emotions! :winkwink: It is an amazing procedure. So far, I've been fine with very few side effects. Just exhausted. A little more emotional than usual, but nothing I can't handle. Just so tired.

Oh, and af came this morning! I was waiting because I can't start the stimming drugs unless my period comes, which would have pushed my retrieval and transfer dates back. That would have been fine, but just annoying, especially since my dh and I already lined up subs for our classes.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Katerina :flower:

Rosa - wow what a process! It sounds so complicated but amazing. Wishing you all the luck in the world :dust:

Mrsmax - hope the dreaded :witch: stays away for you. We so need a BFP on this thread soon!!

Enjoy your weekend everyone xx


----------



## piccolo

Hello again ladies... it's been a long while! I needed to get off this site for a while.
I had to come back on to tell those of you on here who remember me that I finally got my BFP this morning, cycle 15! I'm still shaking, it hasn't totally sunk in.
People always ask what you did differently, and so here is my story. It wasn't trying any weird teas or vitamins, or particular positions or instead cups. What I did this month was simply changed my attitude. People always say "don't stress, stress interferes with conception," and that always made me so mad - I mean how can I just stop stressing? But this month I made a decision to try to actively change the negative thought patterns. It had become so autopilot to see a pregnant woman and get mad with jealousy. I told myself, "don't be jealous, be happy for her, that will be you soon." Even if I didn't totally feel that in my heart, actively saying it to myself prevented me from falling into a pattern of negativity that had become automatic. I also started to think about having a baby, not getting pregnant. I let myself think about the future, about having a child, instead of thinking about cycle days, pee sticks, symptoms and spotting. Easier said than done I know, but I just forced myself to do it. I looked at pictures of babies on the internet, trying to focus on the goal, not what my body couldn't do. I also downloaded a whole bunch of self hypnosis downloads from the internet. They were good for helping me to change those thought patterns, forcing me to relax. I also did visualizations of what was happening in my body, I don't know, maybe that helped too. It sounds stupid, but when I was by myself I repeated affirmations (or sometimes just in my head). Like "I will get pregnant when the time is right." Whenever the negative thoughts came in I tried to push them out instead of wallowing in them. 
It may be just that I needed to go through the last year+ before I could reach that point, but I do think that a good part of it was making the choice to think differently. And if nothing else, I felt so much better this month. I wasn't the depressed person I've often been for the last year. So even if it hadn't happened this month, I was in a much better place mentally, and a much more pleasant person to be around!
Anyways, good luck to you all, and I hope this helps and isn't just annoying.


----------



## rosababy

piccolo!!! :yipee: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: I'm so happy for you! Thank you for sharing your process. That sounds so healthy and you sound very happy. :hugs: It's true...how do you NOT stress? I've been trying some of the same things this cycle. I'm also trying not to stress in general. Trying to not be in a hurry everywhere I go, driving, walking, etc. Just chillin' out. I tend to be tightly wound in general :blush: so I'm aggressively trying to chill. 

Oh a funny note, is it bad that I always have to think of that lame cheerleading cheer when I think how to spell aggressive? :rofl: I wasn't a cheerleader, but do you all know which one I mean?

be aggressive, B-E aggressive. B-E AGG-R ESSIVE! :rofl: No...just me...?


----------



## Alexi201

MsJMouse said:


> Sorry to hear about the BFN MrsMax.
> 
> Alexi201 - odd that you are getting some many ?false BFPs - definitely something to ask the docs about. As MrsMax says a lot of people get their bfps at or just after the 6 month marks. Nice to see another Aussie!! :thumbup:

Thanks Mrs Max & MsJMouse.. Yeah it's strange! Well I just turned 32 so hoping my body is just gearing up for a pregnancy...7 is my fav number so hopefully I'll get my BFP this cycle (cycle 7)..I think May I def had a chemical pregnancy...as for the other months, well I don't over analyze them coz it doesn't make much sense to get 1 positive followed by negs nearly every cycle...I think my body is trying to do something but it's just not happening...I'm really excited about this month, trying not to stress or get sick and see how the charting goes....although my temps seem to be going up & down like last cycle when I was on antibiotics... :0(

Thanks for sharing Piccolo, I'm going to try and follow your example :0)


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosa - I didn't realise you had to take the drugs before AF to start the cycle off. That is really interesting and it makes sense (sorry the scientist in me talking :haha:). Very glad to hear AF has arrived then so you don't have to push everything back. Yay for AF (bizzaire as that comments feels!!).

Piccolo - :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Yay for your BFP. 

I really liked your comment - it makes sense to me. The mind is a strange thing and it controls everything in our bodies ultimately so what you have said makes sense. Plus I have read a book on Natural Fertility and it has suggested a similar thing. Now to go and put in to practice myself. :dohh:

Good luck with the charting Alexi.

Welcome Katrina!


----------



## Crumbs

*OMG, piccolo!* I'm so happy for you! Congrats!!! Whenever someone gets a :bfp: in our little group, I feel like it's just a matter of time before we're all Mommies! Wishing you a very smooth pregnancy and a beautiful and healthy baby! Thanks for sharing!!! 

*Rosa*, wow! That sounds so awesome! I have never heard the details of IVF and I'm just amazed. You are sooo getting knocked-up soon :winkwink: Fx!!! 

As for flying back home to get treatments, there's no way. I'm from California, the out of pocket costs would be astronomical without any coverage what-so-ever! There's just no way. Here in Sweden, it's covered. We still pay for the visits but that's nothing compared to how much I would pay if we lived back in Cali even with coverage!


*MrsPTTC*, ya know what, I don't exactly understand the term "weak ovulation". But they seem to throw it out a lot here. My progesterone tests came out low, even when I made sure I had it done at 7 DPO and not CD21. When I did it the first time, it showed I didn't ovulate which was horse&%$ because that same month I got a vag-ultra and my lining was thick. Same with this month, I got comments about my lining being thick and that I, for certain ovulated. Yet my tests show I didn't. Maybe it just takes my body awhile for my progesterone to peak? It's a problem :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for your :bfp: Piccolo! :dance:

Crumbs - oh dear, what a pain your results are all contradicting each other!! So what's next for you, are they considering Clomid? x


----------



## finallyready

Congrats Piccolo!! :happydance: I love checking in on this thread and hearing BFPs! Happy and Healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Piccolo!! What amazing news! I often wonder how you've been and hoping for an update and what a great update that was! Congrats, hun! So happy for you!


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats Piccolo!!! That's wonderful news :happydance:

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been doing drive by posting in this thread for goodness knows how long...but I would like to post here more often. When I am away I think of you ladies and the things you all have said. :)

I think I'm going to read back through this thread to make sure I am fully up to date with everyone's story. That should take a few days. lol

AFM, I'm eagerly awaiting the results of DH's SA. They should be in today. I'm also CD1 CYCLE 15 I just have a strong feeling my time is near. but not this cycle. :(. I'll be back after I catch up.

:dust: to us all.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Regalpeas - welcome back. 

Piccolo - that is awesome. Congtas :happydance: 

AF arrived on Sunday as expected, but after getting so many BFNs I wasnt surprised or even that disapointed. After 17 months you start to get used to it. Still, will go see private clinic soon and I am going to to the Fertility Show in November! It is like a Boat Show or Home Show, but for fertility. Lots of really interesting speakers and stuff so should be cool. 

MsJ and Piccolo- the mind is an amazing thing and that is what I am going to work on over the next couple of months. PMA and Relaxation etc.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

And although cycle is either beginning today or tomorrow (I've doing the usual spotting even though I took clomid this cycle), I don't feel down about it. I am EXCITED because I am going to do an IUI in a couple of weeks and I KNOW we will get pregnant. So four and a half weeks from now I will be on here saying that IUI worked again! IT WILL! And this time we will not lose the baby. 

DH is terribly down about the impending AF. He's very frustrated at his swimmers and was so sure we had it this cycle. I told him, baby, your stuff is good, my eggs are good, they just have trouble meeting. They will meet in a couple of weeks. 

I am going to try and take Piccolo's advice and be more positive. I won't even contemplate the IUI not working. IT WILL WORK. 

Piccolo CONGRATS, my friend! Cheers to a healthy, sticky baby bean! :kiss:

Oh, and mrspttc, don't worry at all about the twins possibility. This conceiving thing is sooo strange and difficult. When I was pregnant in April of this year I had taken clomid. I had two eggs mature and pop (evidence that, yes, clomid helps you to produce more than one egg), but only ONE got fertilized in the end. 

Alexi and Katerina - welcome! You will find the girls on this thread lovely, supportive and encouraging :flower: and Alexi, your May cycle really does sound like an early pregnancy loss. I don't think you will have too much difficulty getting pregnant. So fingers crossed for you! On another note, I don't want to overanalyse the test results that you provided. But my fertility doctor has me on synthroid because my TSH levels were slightly higher than yours and he said that they need to be close to 1.0 for better conception purposes. Just putting it out there.

Rosa - I am so excited for you girl! We are going to to get pregnant this month! July babies for us! I tell you so! Oh, and I think that your whole feeling chunky thing is great! We need to have pounds around our bellies so that our stretch marks won't be so bad!! :haha:

Enjoy the rest of your days! I'll be here with two weeks of positive energy. IUI! IUI! As soon as my period comes, I'm going to start think of myself as pregnant. When a week goes by, I will be one week pregnant. Two weeks, then have the IUI, three weeks...and then when I test at the end of the fourth week I WILL BE four weeks pregnant! :)

xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats piccolo!!!!!!

Can't wait to hear the results RP!


----------



## MsJMouse

Just waiting for AF to arrive and on to cycle 7 post MC. I really had some hope this month as we fell pregnant the first time on cycle 6 and this month was cycle 6 post MC. :nope: Have had a number of BFN and temp dropped a heap this morning so just waiting now. 

Gee I wish I had your positivity right now Soliel - I really just want to cry :cry: I know cycle 13 isn't a long time compared to some of you but the doctor has basically said that if the blood tests and DH's SA comes back okay we have to keep trying until at least February as that will be 12 months since we lost our baby before he will send us for further testing/help as it is obvious that we can fall pregnant cause it happened once before. But so much for being more fertile post MC - no such luck here. :cry:

Sorry for my horrible rant. 

Hope everyone is doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regalpeas said:


> AFM, I'm eagerly awaiting the results of DH's SA. They should be in today. I'm also CD1 CYCLE 15 I just have a strong feeling my time is near. but not this cycle. :(. I'll be back after I catch up.

How were the SA results Regal?



mrsmax said:


> AF arrived on Sunday as expected, but after getting so many BFNs I wasnt surprised or even that disapointed. After 17 months you start to get used to it. Still, will go see private clinic soon and I am going to to the Fertility Show in November! It is like a Boat Show or Home Show, but for fertility. Lots of really interesting speakers and stuff so should be cool.

Sorry for the :witch: showing mrsmax :( That Fertility Show sounds fab!! Wheres it on at?



Soleil Breeze said:


> Oh, and mrspttc, don't worry at all about the twins possibility. This conceiving thing is sooo strange and difficult. When I was pregnant in April of this year I had taken clomid. I had two eggs mature and pop (evidence that, yes, clomid helps you to produce more than one egg), but only ONE got fertilized in the end.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your days! I'll be here with two weeks of positive energy. IUI! IUI! As soon as my period comes, I'm going to start think of myself as pregnant. When a week goes by, I will be one week pregnant. Two weeks, then have the IUI, three weeks...and then when I test at the end of the fourth week I WILL BE four weeks pregnant! :)xx

Soleil, I am LOVING the postitivity!! :thumbup: And thanks for the info, Im fine with the twins thing now, if I did conceive twins it would be a blessing, and if there is more than one egg there then realistically its just increasing the chance of having ONE fertilise and give me my baby P!



MsJMouse said:


> Gee I wish I had your positivity right now Soliel - I really just want to cry :cry: I know cycle 13 isn't a long time compared to some of you but the doctor has basically said that if the blood tests and DH's SA comes back okay we have to keep trying until at least February as that will be 12 months since we lost our baby before he will send us for further testing/help as it is obvious that we can fall pregnant cause it happened once before. But so much for being more fertile post MC - no such luck here. :cry: Sorry for my horrible rant. Hope everyone is doing okay. :hugs:

:hugs: to you MsJMouse. Sorry you are feeling down. Im cycle 12 but just about to hit month 13  maybe it will be lucky 13!

Well Ive got 8 days to go before my holiday, Im excited, and also for the next cycle so I can get cracking with the clomid. Started BDing last night, expecting to ovulate around Monday but Im not temping or OPKing, just relying on my CM and CP.

Good luck everyone :dust: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey Ladies!!! :hi:

*MrsMax*- Sorry about AF. I think the same way sometimes. After while you kinda prepare yourself for the let down. but I think that's what makes the eventually BFP that much more sweeter.
A Fertility show sounds so intriguing. I wonder if they have them internationally.

*Soleil*-that is so exciting about your IUI. Does your insurance pay for it?

*MrsPTTC
*- Holiday is so close for you. That's great. Also yay for Clomid! :)

Thanks *Hakuna
*! :hugs::hugs:


*AFM*,
My Ob/GYN called today stating she was worried about DH's results. She said she would like us to see a FS specialist right away. She even said she would prefer for us to focus on that over weight loss although weight loss is important for my overall health.

She's sending the results in the mail but she says that DH has low concentration, low volume and low motility and we would need assistance to conceive with those results, but she said she did not want to say for sure because she's not in RE. DH did not take the news well. He wants to see the results himself and is already requesting a second testing/ opinion. Me...well I just shrunk inside because w/o seeing it I don't know what it means. Also, the dr was so obsessed about my losing weight and now she says THIS is more important. I've googled what she said and of course people say have faith, but really it's kinda leads to what she said. However, I don't know what his numbers are yet so I wont get so down until we can read the results.

(Sorry copied my update from my journal b/c emotionally I'm just exhausted at this point)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Sorry I have been so busy I've been reading and running. Just wanted to say that I'm sorry for the AF that have come. 
MrsMax- Glad to hear you have plans with the private clinic and that show sounds great! I wish we had one here. 
j- Sorry to hear about AF. This whole process is beyond frustrating and I hate that we all have to go through it. 
Regal- I'm sure your DH feels bad. I hope that you guys get the help you need to move forward and I think it's good that they've identified a problem that can hopefully be fixed, but I know that's not too comforting right now
Soliel- wonderful PMA!!
MrsPTTC- good luck with the clomid!! FX!!!

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw regal sending you massive :hug:. I don't know what this means for you but would imagine iui or ivf? :shrug:. I can imagine DH not being happy, I think that's a normal, male thing. My FS said they always do a 2nd test (though my DH refused a 2nd one as his were fine - men lol.) Fingers crossed it was a bad test, but if not that you find out what happens next very soon :hugs: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks MrsPTTC I feel a bit better b/c I realize that we should wait to see what the FS says.

After "researching" aka googling w/ obsession...I saw that, like you said, before the FS even considers infertility they test about 3 times. DH is 40 so I would expect is results to be slighty subpar anyway. Plus my Gyn stated that she couldn't interpret them as good as an RE could. So we agreed to wait. Yes DH was acting up something terrible today. I am so glad the dr didnt hear the stuff he was saying. lol But I think we are just so frustrated b/c she didnt want to refer us to a FS/RE for months when we mentioned there might be issues because we've been off Birth control for two years although we were preventing the good old natural way for almost ayear b/c of surgery. But sill no slip ups. Now she's saying oh yeah you should go.:dohh:


----------



## Aisak

Aw Regal...i know SA can be kind of a touchy subject. DH's results came back kind of so-so (or so we thought). His count was ok but motility and morphology were below average. But he also had it done at a small town hospital, not a fertility clinic. My doctor said today that his count actually looks fine and that the clinic will want him to submit another sample, just to make sure. 

A woman i work with recently became pregnant after her first IUI. She has pcos, but apparently her husband's count wasn't totally ideal. She said the fertility clinic put him on a list of vitamins (similar to the ones i'm making my DH take) and his count/motility really improved.


----------



## MsJMouse

Regal Peas - Sorry to hear DH's SA didn't come back great. Hopefully you will get into see a RE soon so you can then see what needs to happen next. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, so sorry to hear about af coming. :hugs: What's a fertility show?? That sounds like fun! Do you have an appointment for a clinic yet? Just making the appointment made me feel better. Like something was finally being done. :hugs:

Soleil, I LOVE your attitude! We all WILL get pregnant! Very exciting that you're doing an IUI!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I need to keep reading your post because I'm feeling down about ivf. I need to be positive like you! :hugs: It WILL work! JULY BABIES HERE WE COME!!! :baby: Do you know when your IUI will be? Next cycle? Are you doing a natural cycle or using injectables or clomid?

MsJMouse, it is so frustrating to wait. :hugs: I wish things would move faster for you. I'm not sure how things work over there...can you see a private clinic sooner? 

Regal, I'm so sorry to hear about the SA results. However, an IUI would be perfect for that. My dh doesn't have great numbers either, but my ob and re said it would be fine. However, here we are...ivf. Sometimes an IUI does the trick, though. My doc said an IUI is no big deal, a really easy, painless procedure. Did doc say anything about going on supplements or what your dh could do to improve the numbers? I would totally get another SA or two done. And remember how demasculating this is for your dh. :sad2: My dh was devastated when the numbers weren't great. Poor thing. I felt so bad.


Afm, I'm really struggling with the new ivf drugs. I'm all over the place emotionally, and the new shots hurt. They burn going in, and continue to hurt for like 5 minutes afterwards. PLUS, tonight I have to do them myself since dh is gone. Yes THEM, because there are 2 shots now. :wacko: I go between asking myself how could this NOT work, I"ll be pregnant in 2 weeks to what if this never works? :sad2: I'm struggling.


----------



## hakunamatata

Regalpeas said:


> Thanks MrsPTTC I feel a bit better b/c I realize that we should wait to see what the FS says.
> 
> After "researching" aka googling w/ obsession...I saw that, like you said, before the FS even considers infertility they test about 3 times. DH is 40 so I would expect is results to be slighty subpar anyway. Plus my Gyn stated that she couldn't interpret them as good as an RE could. So we agreed to wait. Yes DH was acting up something terrible today. I am so glad the dr didnt hear the stuff he was saying. lol But I think we are just so frustrated b/c she didnt want to refer us to a FS/RE for months when we mentioned there might be issues because we've been off Birth control for two years although we were preventing the good old natural way for almost ayear b/c of surgery. But sill no slip ups. Now she's saying oh yeah you should go.:dohh:

Too funny that I also started "researching" for you... found some interesting info on supplements that help boost motility & posted in your blog.

I'm glad that they will do more testing.

FX for you!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

rosababy said:


> Afm, I'm really struggling with the new ivf drugs. I'm all over the place emotionally, and the new shots hurt. They burn going in, and continue to hurt for like 5 minutes afterwards. PLUS, tonight I have to do them myself since dh is gone. Yes THEM, because there are 2 shots now. :wacko: I go between asking myself how could this NOT work, I"ll be pregnant in 2 weeks to what if this never works? :sad2: I'm struggling.

I'm so sorry.

:hugs:

I really hope this works out sooner rather than later for you.

:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hakuna did I miss your BFP announcement?! Congrats hun :happydance:! Hope the BFP's keep flooding in! 

Sorry you are having a hard time of it Rosa :hugs:

Regal, yeah its annoying when the docs tell you to wait it out. Sometimes you just know you're gonna have a problem, or you suspect there's something wrong. I know I had a bad feeling early on after my mum took years to conceive (though apparently these things don't run in the family :shrug:)
X


----------



## Crumbs

*OMG Hakuna!* Congratulations!!! :baby: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9! 

*Rosa*, hang in there, hun! This your your month and it'll all be worth it!!!

*Regal*, I'm sorry to hear about your DH's SA. Have him read this and he'll feel much better: https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html

As for losing weight, I'm on the same boat :cry: I don't think my doctor will prescribe me anything until I lose weight. But they have me planned for an HSG sometime next month.


----------



## mrsmax

Haku - CONGRATS!!!! I am so pleased for you that it didnt take long to get your BFP!! Wonderful news. 

Regal :hugs: This journey is hard for us, but the guys find any criticism of their :sperm: really hard. My DH is terrified of having to produce a sample in the clinic!

MrsPTTc - enjoy your hols!!

The fertlity show is in London - I think it is Earls Court. Will be kind of weird as I am going on my own (DH would never come to that kind of thing), but worth it for the seminars and stuff. Google it - it is on 5th Nov. 

Rosa - you will get through this. Honestly and you will have the most wonderful baby at the end of it :baby: :hugs:

Im just coming to end of Af now. This month DH wants to try have sex all through the month instead of concentrating around O. So I decided this month will be my "relaxed" month - no OPKs, no charting and no timing BDing!! Let's see how that goes. I am resigned to IUI or IVF now and in a way makes it easier to "take a month off".

Need to get referred to private clinic by my GP/normal dr. am booking that appointment next week and then we will be on a roll :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I didn't announce... I honestly feel horribly guilty because I've seen the struggles you all go through... I almost feel I don't deserve it on the first try... :cry:

I really hope you all get your BFP's very soon.


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax, i've found that knowing we have the ivf approaching, it takes the pressure off of having sex all the time. Even the months leading up to this cycle. I think the iui will actually relax you! It's probably better to get rid of the opks and temping anyway. Just have fun and :sex: Yay for booking an appt!! :happydance:




hakunamatata said:


> I didn't announce... I honestly feel horribly guilty because I've seen the struggles you all go through... I almost feel I don't deserve it on the first try... :cry:
> 
> I really hope you all get your BFP's very soon.

CONGRATS, hun! don't feel guilty. We all have our own stories. We wouldn't wish this ttc madness on anyone.


----------



## rosababy

btw, i did my own jabs last night! 2 of them, and I didn't even cry!! :rofl: I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## hakunamatata

Good job Rosa!!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Hakuna don't be silly, we love hearing about BFP's!! Yes it may have been your first cycle ttc but you've been on the thread a while when you were WTT. You're just one of the lucky ones, you deserve your BFP as much as the next person :hugs: .

Rosa - well done! :thumbup:

Mrsmax, do you not have a friend to go with you or your mum? It sounds great but wouldn't travel to London for it. Maybe if its a success they may do them in more locations!

x :dust: x


----------



## Crumbs

*hakunamatata*, I second what MrsPTTC said, you deserve that baby! Don't feel guilty - just be happy :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Congrats hakunamatata xxx


----------



## mrsmax

doctors appointment confirmed for next Wednesday. He should then refer us to the private clinic and away we go!! :) 

happy Friday my lovely ladies! It is crazy hot and sunny in the UK right now. Feels like a slice of summer - may even hit the beach with my book and RELAX!! ;)


----------



## Alexi201

A big congratulations on your BFP Hakunamatata! How exciting! xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

mrsmax - I know how hot is it?! Shame I've been stuck in work but never mind. As long as it's even hotter in Turkey next week lol. Yay for next Wednesday! :happydance: Keep us posted!

pink80 - I've noticed your ticker, I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: 

x


----------



## Aisak

Pink, my heart breaks for you.


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry for your loss Pink :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Oh, pink. I just noticed your ticker. I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

*Pink*, I'm so sorry for your loss. Stay strong, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

*Pink* I am so sorry for your loss. Praying for your strength through all this. :hug: I am here if you need someone to talk to.





Also, I just want to send a huge thank you to all of you. I browsed the thread on my phone for the last few days. You all have really encouraged me like crazy especially w/ your suggestions and ideas. You gave me the inspiration to not be down about it all.:hugs: Also I took into account all that you ladies said about DH's behavior and sharing your own experiences. I've decided to let him vent and encourage him that no matter what I love him. That seems to have increased his spirits today. See next.

We got the result today and the true problem seems to be morphology. Sigh. However, we're just gonna wait to see what the FS has to say about it all.

*Crumbs and Hakuna * thanks a ton for the links. They really did help to put things in perspective. I will forward them to dh after we see the FS. He says he does not want to discuss anymore until things are a bit clearer. I totally understand.

*Hakuna* you know my thoughts about your BFP! Totally stoked! Totally excited for you. You waited long and you worked hard. And you were hella supportive to others while you waited. You deserve this!

*Rosa* you did it all by yourself. Strong lady! :) Awesome! fx fx for you.

*Mrsmax* I know the feeling of waiting for the next step to hurry already! It's so close now for you. I think having a closer look at what's going on gives us confidence about ttc and our eventual bfps!

To everyone else hope you're having great weekends :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

regal, what was his morphology number? My dh's was like 4% on the strict scale, which is not good. However, both RE and ob/gyn didn't seem to think that should be keeping us from getting pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Hakuna! Awesome news.

Rosa - I need a referral from my GP to see a specialist - even a private clinic. After my mini meltdown the other day I am okay - just had hopes that as it had happened the first time after 6 months that it would again. I truly think that it has only been the last two cycles that haven't looked a bit weird temp wise so I think my hormones were still a bit screwed up post MMC and I am not surprised by that as on talking to my mum she had heaps of probs with irregular cycles and also it took her ages for things to get back to normal after any pregnancy so chances are I am the same. 

Well done on doing those two shots yourself. Just remember it will all be worth it when you hold your baby :hugs:. I think you are very brave.

MrsMax - good luck with your appt next week. 

RegalPeas - when do you get to see the FS??

Still waiting for DH to do his SA. He meant to do it this weekend but forgot to ring the pathology place the day before to organise it so now it will have to wait till next week. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regal - glad both you and DH are feeling better about things!
MsJmouse - pleased that you're ok now, but silly DH for forgetting to ring lol!

So I met up with a friend yesterday who was NTNP, came off BC earlier in the year. So she's 10 weeks pregnant! I had a funny feeling before I met up with her she was gonna be pg, and I just said to DH the other day I think she'll get a BFP before me. Funny isn't it how you just get a feeling about these things. It was her first month actually TTC. I'm ok about it, better than I have been when hearing about other people's BFP's. I'm just so excited for the clomid. Though I'm a bit worried about the mood swings it can give you - I'm a moody :mamafy: at the best of times :rofl: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Something else I just wanted to say, I'm so glad I found this group and all you ladies are so lovely. I was browsing the TTC forums last night (which I don't often do now as it's the same posts all the time) and there are some plain horrible people on BnB! It's like a playground. And when you check the profiles and posts by some of the "ring leaders" they seem to be like it all the time, as if they're stirring up trouble on purpose (or just so rude and don't give a sh*t what they say to people.) I saw one girl say a couple of months ago "threads tend to get locked when I'm around" I mean WTF?! I was PMSL reading through some locked threads the other night but really it's horrible to read and everyone is so edgy!! Maybe they're on Clomid and I might turn out like that!! :haha: Thanks for being so nice girls! :flower: x


----------



## rosababy

mrsP, when do you start clomid? Be prepared for some hot flashes! I got them in the middle of the night and they would wake me up. :growlmad: Everyone reacts differently though, just something I thought I'd share. 

I don't often read the other threads either anymore, since they're all the same. "check out my chart" "is this implantation bleeding?" "what's baby aspirin for?" I feel like I'm so far beyond that point. :wacko: Not a good thing and I'm not in any way bragging, just that I've been at this for so long now...:sad2: I've been on one thread where there was a REALLY rude girl...she left, thank goodness! I can't believe some people get their jollies from that kind of stuff! :nope: I love this thread. Everyone is so nice, and supportive. :hugs:


----------



## SMFirst

pink - so sorry for your loss :(

hakuna - congrats - hope all goes well for you. I agree you have been patient for yourself and supportive for others, so it's your time to feel excited about this!

Rosa - sorry about the painful shots but it will be worth it..

I debated about posting this but I think it's encouraging so I will:
I met a woman recently who had tried for years to have a baby, but they just couldn't get pregnant so then they went to IVF. The had 7 unsuccessful cycles, but the 8th was the one that worked and they were blessed with a little boy. That boy is now 5, and since he was born they tried on their own again with no success.. So they still have the one child and he is spoiled!! but a nice kid. 

So the message I learned from that is perseverance pays off, and it changed my perspective on IVF - it works and it's worth every penny and all the discomfort :)

I agree with sticking to one or a couple of threads - I stopped long ago when I found the threads that actually had nice, supportive girls like you all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Rosa, AF is due in about 2 weeks when I'm back from my hols so I'll be starting it then. Yeah I heard about the hot flashes & read its better to take it on a night :shrug: 

Hi smfirst, hope your pregnancy is going well. 

I do tend to stick to a couple of threads but if there's no new posts on them I might have a browse in TTC (the 2ww is just the same old lol.) I just can't believe how rude some people are! If I read a thread & roll my eyes :rolleyes: because the questions been asked a million times or is a bit silly I just ignore it, but there are some people who are a bit too honest lol or worse than that make out like they are a fertility expert & rather than just give advice, impose their views on them. Anyway rant over lol X


----------



## mrsmax

Gosh I have a couple of regular threads I read (this is my main one obviously!!). I dont read many others - just if Im bored - I havent seem many nasty posts! I must have been lucky. It does make me even more grateful for you guys though. It is something positive I take out of this sorry business - you are all wonderful wonderful people :)

On a more depressing note, I started TTc when I was 33. I turn 35 tomorrow!!! Yikes. Trying to ignore that I am now in the next category of fertility - or lack of!! I'm kind of OK with it, as the NHS already discharged me for being tooo old to help (hence why going privately). However this thread is supposed to be EARLY 30's TTC - hope you dont kick me out for being mid-30s ;0

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I've been pretty lucky, haven't seen anyone rude on here. Just one girl who was a little snippy because she didn't think people responded fast enough to her post.

Happy birthday Mrs Max!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy birthday for tomorrow mrsmax! :cake: And of course you're not too old for the thread!! :hugs:

mrsmax & Hakuna, you're very lucky. I've never had any crap aimed at myself, but I've read other people being sniped at x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hello, my friends!

Wow, so much has gone on in the few days I wasn't able to check in. So here goes:

Mrsmax - wishing you a WONDERFUL birthday tomorrow, and we love having you on our thread; plus, on another note, you won't need to be here too much longer anyway. You WILL get pregnant soon! x :kiss:

Hakuna - you blessed woman, you! CONGRATS! Way to go spermy and eggs! I hope for a healthy and uneventful pregnancy for you. :flower:

MsJMouse - I hope your spirits are still up today! :hugs:

RegalPeas - no, insurance doesn't cover IUI for me, and I'm also - like Rosa - curious as to what your DH's morphology number was. My DH's was 4% on the strict scale, too, but once they pick out all the good boys and girls, his stuff works like a charm! So what I'm saying is, don't feel down/allow DH to feel down. Pregnancy is achievable even with less than stellar SA results. We can vouch for that! (Of course, keeping the sticky bean is another story...)

Aisak - what vitamins do you have your DH taking right now?

Rosa - depending on when I get the positive OPK, I'll probably be getting inseminated either Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. SQUEEEAAALLLLLL!! I CANNOT WAIT! I CANNOT WAIT! :headspin: Got two more clomid pills to take and then I'll be ready to rock and roll [or ready to get knocked up, I should say!]! I hope your eggs get retrieved by the end of the week! xx

MrsPTTC - clomid won't necessarily worsen your mood swings. As far as I can tell, and my DH hasn't said otherwise, I'm pretty much the same. I just *feel* my ovaries acting up/preparing pretty eggs. :haha: When do you start taking it? This cycle?

Pink80 - my friend, my heart aches for you...no words can make what you are going through better. Just know that many, many people care about you, and that you will, eventually, emerge from this dark place. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi Rosa, AF is due in about 2 weeks when I'm back from my hols so I'll be starting it then. Yeah I heard about the hot flashes & read its better to take it on a night :shrug:

Yes, I also heard to take it at night. The hot flashes actually WOKE ME UP a few nights. :hissy: It only lasted while I was taking the pills though. And by the 3rd month, I did not have them. I was just a raging beotch! :rofl:



mrsmax said:


> On a more depressing note, I started TTc when I was 33. I turn 35 tomorrow!!! Yikes. Trying to ignore that I am now in the next category of fertility - or lack of!! I'm kind of OK with it, as the NHS already discharged me for being tooo old to help (hence why going privately). However this thread is supposed to be EARLY 30's TTC - hope you dont kick me out for being mid-30s ;0

Not depressing! And you are NOT allowed to leave, friend! We love you! :kiss: Happy birthday!! :cake: Don't worry...we'll all be in the first tri section soon. :winkwink: I've heard it's scary over in that section. :rofl: We'll start our own thread where we do not complain, we do not worry about little twinges and every little symptom we have. (yeah right...that'll be the day! :rofl:)



Soleil Breeze said:


> Rosa - depending on when I get the positive OPK, I'll probably be getting inseminated either Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. SQUEEEAAALLLLLL!! I CANNOT WAIT! I CANNOT WAIT! :headspin: Got two more clomid pills to take and then I'll be ready to rock and roll [or ready to get knocked up, I should say!]! I hope your eggs get retrieved by the end of the week!

YAYY!!!! I can not believe you'll be PUPO that early!!! I thought you'd have to wait a while! :headspin: Very exciting! My retrieval will most likely be this Friday (YIKES!!!! SO SOON!!!!) and my transfer will be either Monday or Wednesday. I'm hoping for Wednesday, because that would be day 5 which means I have a very strong embie ready to implant. 

I had my scan today and I only have about 6 follies, which isn't a whole lot, but my doc did say he'd be happy to get 6-8 eggs from me. :shrug: I read about women who retrieve 20+ but I have to remember a lot of those women have PCOS, and the quality of their eggs isn't always great. I was worried though, so I (not surprisingly) started crying at the office, worrying about my small numbers. :blush: the nurse said it's just fine, and I have a beautiful lining (uterine) and that I have plenty of eggs, it only takes one, and that I still have a few more days to grow them. Sigh. If you say so....


----------



## Aisak

Hey Soleil,

Initially we thought DH's morphology wasn't so great (70% abnormal, so 30% were fine i guess), but my doctor said that's actually decent as the strict scale says anything below 14% is not so hot on the morphology scale. i believe motility was 40%, which i guess is a little on the low side. Count was high. Anyhow, these were recommended by the acupuncurist:

B12 1.5 mcg per day (good for motility, count and morphology)
Folic acid 200 - 400 mcg a day (motility, count and morphology)
Vitamin C 500 - 1000 mg per day (count and motility)
Selenium 75mcg per day (needed to properly shape sperm and maintain count)
Zinc 10 - 30 mg per day (count and motility)
Coenzyme Q10 50 - 90 mg per day (motility, protects sperm from free radical damage)
Essential Fatty Acids 2000mg per day (important for hormone regulation)

So i have him taking a multi that covers the zinc, folic acid and bvits, and then we add on the rest.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in with you all.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *MRS MAX*!:happydance: Enjoy your special day. You're still in your early 30's in my opinion. Even if you were not-- we want you around.

Same for our preggy mommies! :flower:

*Rosa and Soleil* he's 5%. I'm not sure if it's on a strict scale but I know they mentioned WHO and ACOG on the results. I'm not sure if that matters.:shrug: I promised dh I would not post the result that's why I did not list everything but that was his lowest percentage with w/ concentration very close behind. It's our drs who really have us worried. They sounded very doubtful. But they are not specialized in fertility.

*Msjmouse*- we have not scheduled yet. We're thinking of going out of network so we were in the process of researching good ones. We're leaving because the FS my dr recommended before did not work out at all. The one we actually decided on for my myomectomy was great, but his location is not convenient and to be honest dh doesn't care for him as much as I do. lol So.... anyhow we found a highly recommended place yesterday. So I'll call in today to see if they'll take us. :)


*SMfirst* thanks. I love hearing stories like that. I think they should be told often and as much as possible. Thanks for sharing. 

*Soleil*-love your PMA girl! It's shining through and through. I am so excited for you.:happydance:. 

*Rosa*-I know how you feel honey! Sometimes we just have our own expectations and when we don't meet them it upsets us! Hoping you feel better! :hugs: I think the the nurse is right. It only takes one! Praying for that one happy huggy snuggly bean for ya!

*Aisak*-thanks for the list of vits. I've been receiving alot of good advice and tips to help dh increase his healthy swimmer!

Afm, cd 8. While we set up our FS visit we will still try this cycle. We're not giving up.

Once again thanks for all of your support.:hugs: It really makes all the difference.

I have been in many threads. It's a lot to keep up w/ especially when you're not here as much in the first place. I've only come across one terrible situation where someone came into the big girls trying to conceive thread and was rude and condescending. However she was a veteran here so once the thread stood against her she sent her friends and some mods and the thread was moved etc etc.But I kinda ignored it after awhile. I didnt like it at all. I almost left, but the board on average is very warm...that's why I stayed around. I also love the vibe in this thread. It's very mature, but not bitter...not insinuating that mature ladies are bitter :haha: but just saying sometimes much experience hardens us all justifiably so. I think it's a nice pace and I pray it stays that way. 
Now I've seen a couple of questionable moves here or there throughout the board like someone speaking poorly of another poster in their journal or in another group thread. I've also had someone or two now that I think of it get mad at me after a comment in their journal, but i think they misinterpreted what I wrote as an insult when I was actually trying to encourage. I guess I didnt use the right words.
I prefer to talk things out so if someone offended me personally I would pm then for clarity or expect the same of them if I did the same. That cuts down on unwanted drama, but every one handles things differently. Now I try to stay in safe zones as much as possible. lol


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I am behind!! 

Happy Birthday, MrsMax!!!  Here, I baked a cake for you... :cake: I bet several of us cross over to the middle 30's club so don't go anywhere! :hugs: Hang in there! 

Soliel, 6 days pregnant! :rofl: :thumbup: I love it!!! So, technically I'm 18 days pregnant. That little bean may be nothing more than a twinkle in my eye, but I'm still hopeful!! Loving the PMA!

Hakuna- Congrats, hun. Wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy. 

Rosa- I'll stop by your journal shortly, but whooHooo!!! Egg retrieval right around the corner!

Aisak- Way to go girl. I wish I could talk DH into taking his vitamins...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil - I love your title - I almost thought you were pg at first glance! Hopefully I'll be congratulating you very soon! I start the clomid next cycle which will be in about 2 weeks. Sooo excited! :D

Rosa, I hope I'm not like that on it! But I have a feeling I will be as I'm very snappy around AF!

Regal "mature ladies" I love it!! :rofl:

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Happy Birthday MrsMax :cake: Hope you have a great day. Don't even think about leaving :hugs:

Soliel - love your PMA!! Good luck with your IUI.

Rosa - fx'd those eggies are all good quality and yay for your transfer being so soon. 6 is a great number and it only takes one!!!!

I am sure we are going to have some more BFPs on this thread shortly!! :happydance::happydance:

surprisingly DH has been fairly good at taking his vitamins recently. so hopefully when he finally gets round to providing his sample the vitamins will have been doing their thing. :shrug:


----------



## Aisak

Hahaha, Hopeful. It's funny, a couple months back i tried to be sneaky and get DH to take a multi. He didn't think he needed it. Then we got back the analysis (which at first we thought wasn't very good news - i think it turns out it's ok), and i had some more ttc meltdowns. When i presented him with a pill organizer full of vits he knew better to argue! The deal is he's happy to take them as long as i keep the organizer full. Eye roll.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Is everyone else's subsription page and threads centered?? I don't like change! :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, mine is too! I thought maybe it was because I'm on a different computer. It's annoying.

Ladies, my retrieval is officially Friday. I take my last stimming shot and HCG (trigger) shot tonight. Tomorrow is shot free! :yipee: 

Nervous because I only have a few good sized eggs, but hoping that the rest grow QUICKLY before Friday morning. I'll take what I can get. Nervous about the post-retrieval pain...trying to remain positive. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! I will be thinking of you on Friday!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

LOL Hopeful, I don't either!! And yes mine is centred too :growlmad:. 

Good luck for friday Rosa!

Bye bye Ladies, am off to Turkey tomorrow so won't be back on for at least a week. I hope there is some news when I get back!! I think I have a cold or virus coming on, FX'd I feel better by tomorrow xxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Have fun MrsPTTC!!!! I could use a holiday about now! 

A few phrases that I've learned from you UK girls that I prefer over our phrases:

-Holiday vs vacation! 
-Up the duff!! AHAHHA! I can't wait until I can come on here and say I'm up the duff!!

Well, that's all that come to mind right now, but I know there's many many more!


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> A few phrases that I've learned from you UK girls that I prefer over our phrases:
> 
> -Holiday vs vacation!
> -Up the duff!! AHAHHA! I can't wait until I can come on here and say I'm up the duff!!
> 
> Well, that's all that come to mind right now, but I know there's many many more!

What the heck does "up the duff" mean?! :rofl: I love it already!!! :haha:

I'm listening to a book on tape, and it's a British author, and they say "snogging" a log. :haha: I love that word!

As for holiday, I'm always like oh shoot, what holiday is it? Did I miss something?! :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

*Rosa* YAY almost there. I am so excited for you! :)

*MrsPttc* enjoy your time away. Safe travels. Can't wait until you return.:thumbup:

hahah *Hopeful.* Is holiday synonymous with vacation? I too want to know what "up the duff" means. I use sort and put out alot. I'm not sure if I got it from here or some shows I've watched like Eastenders,Lost, Luther...etc or if it's something I've always said. I use many old fashion u.s. english words like cupboard, banister etc that I hear many brit english speakers use. :) 

I can't think of anything else right now myself.


----------



## hakunamatata

I heard that expression up the duff recently and had no idea what it meant. I thought the duff referred to one's butt :rofl:

Have a nice trip MrsPTTC!


----------



## hakunamatata

up the duff means pregnant.

I love that show Luther. Sometimes I have to ask DH to translate :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

I was thinking along those lines too --butt.:haha:

ETA ahhhh really preggers now I must know the origin of that phrase. You're dh's british?


----------



## hakunamatata

I just wanted to let you ladies know that there is a great group here, and I really hope you'll join when you get your BFP!

Over 30 Expecting #1 Thread


----------



## Regalpeas

Luther is awesome!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

DH isn't British but his brain works faster than mine so sometimes I can't catch everything they're saying and I'm like "what the heck did he just say??" and he translates :haha:

He's really good at doing accents too!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah we just finished season 1!! Can't wait to see the next season! We gotta get it soon!


----------



## Regalpeas

I watch it online.

That's good---my dh does well with telling where an accent is from. I'm totally clueless in both areas.

I posted in the 30 and pregnant thread as a supporter. I'll probably just lurk however as I have nothing to post. But maybe if I have it as a subscription it will remind me not to give up as some days I just get tired. I feel guilty admitting it because so many have gone through waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy more than me. But I do get tired I guess because of everything else going on in my life.


----------



## hakunamatata

Definitely lurk!! And I will be so psyched when you guys join!! It will happen!!

:friends:


----------



## Regalpeas

Awww thanks. Yes I believe it will for all of us here.


----------



## rosababy

Found another saying on my ivf thread.

"I feel like pants today." :rofl: :rofl:

It means (I think) to feel sick/gross/bad. Something along those lines. That's hysterical! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

It's always a learning experience here! :haha:

Are you excited about tomorrow Rosa?


----------



## rosababy

hakunamatata said:


> It's always a learning experience here! :haha:
> 
> Are you excited about tomorrow Rosa?

Yes! Hoping that I have good quality eggs. A bit nervous. :wacko:

My ovaries are SO bloated and huge. It's a good thing! But I'm so uncomfortable. I'm looking forward to not being a henhouse tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

When will you know the quality? 

Well when Pink said she was packing vests to take on her beach vacation I thought...hmmm? That's interesting, but who I am to judge maybe it's a European thing! Hahah! Apparently they're what we call tank tops.


----------



## rosababy

hopeful, i didn't even catch that! vests! :haha:

Tomorrow, I'll find out how many eggs there were, and hopefully how many are mature. Later tomorrow (hopefully) I'll find out how many of them fertilized. My clinic is closed on the weekends, so I'm sure I won't get a phone call on Saturday/Sunday (I'll be dying with anticipation!!) and Monday I'll find out how many are still alive and kicking. Also on Monday I'll find out if my transfer is that day or Wednesday. I'm hoping that if it IS on Monday, I'll know Sunday night, but who knows. :shrug:


----------



## mrsmax

I love pants. It is a great word. Rubbish is enough of my favs (means trash literally but we use it to mean feeling pants/bad/low/hungover).

Yay Rosa. Yay everyone else. I feel really relaxed this cycle - stopped charting and just feel good. My friend who has been trying a couple of months more than me, is older and had an early miscarriage just told me she is preggers again and I felt really inspired. It will be all of us next xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax, glad you're feeling relaxed. That helps. :flower:

I got 10 eggs yesterday! :yipee: I was hoping for 4 or 5, and I got 10! I'm still in shock. The doc was SO pleased, and that made me happy too!

I have no idea how many are mature and how many are fertilizing because my clinic is closed on weekends :wacko: but the embryologist is there to babysit over the weekend. :haha: I'll get a call first thing Monday morning to find out info and when I come in for the transfer. The annoying thing is I have to wake up at 7 on my day off to start drinking gallons of water just in case my transfer is Monday morning. Just as my bladder is about to burst is when I'll probably get the call. :wacko: I'm hoping for a Wednesday date though, because that means my embies are doing good. :thumbup:

How is everyone today? The weather here in Virginia is GORGEOUS!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh great!! Sounds promising!!


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa*, Fxfxfxfx!!! Soon enough and you'll have your baby bump :happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Rosa - Cant wait to hear your news!!! Fxd!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Ughhhhhhhh. Must wait another day now. Looks like the insem. will be on Wednesday instead of tomorrow. Oh, well. I'm just a teensy bit worried that DH's sperm will have been hanging out for close to the five-day mark. We last BD'ed Friday evening and they tell you not to have sex less than two days from insem., but no more than five either. ARGH. Girls, send out all the positive vibes in the world that I get a positive tomorrow so that I can go for the insem. on Weds. morning. :dohh:

ROSAAAAAAAAAAAA! I see your info/ticker and you've got two embryos in there! I could cry with joy!!!! I hope/pray/every other good word imaginable that they both develop beautifully! TWINS! What a fabulous possibility!!! xx :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, soleil. I just came on because I realized I didn't put anything on our beloved 30s thread! :blush: 

I transferred 2 grade A/B embies this morning. Not perfect, but still good. Out of 10 eggs, 6 were mature, 5 fertilized, but only 2 were good enough to put in. Didn't want to wait until day 5 to see how they did, since we might lose both of them, so we put them in today. I TOTALLY thought that we'd transfer on Wednesday, so I was in complete shock when I went in (expecting to be sent home immediately) and was told we only have 2 and are putting them both in today. I'm glad we put 2 in. Hopefully they're getting to be close buddies, rollin' around together, looking for the perfect spots to implant. :headspin:

PMA, ladies. I'm a bit nervous that I only got 2, but it only takes 1 right? My lining looks great, so that's a good thing. Bring on the most dreaded 2ww ever! :wacko:

Soleil, so you're waiting for a +opk to get your iui then? cd13 is still early. When do you usually o?


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - that is awesome. 2 embbies, a good lining a great PMA! Are you ready for the craziest two weeks of your life!! We are all rooting for you. Take it easy these 2 weeks hon and visualise a healthy baby (or 2!!). It only takes one and you have two. xx :hugs:

Soleil - sending loads of PMA your way!!


----------



## rosababy

thanks mrsmax. :hugs: Yep, I have a feeling this 2ww is going to SUCK! Trying to keep pma and to keep busy. I'm home until Friday, which is nice for resting purposes, but bad for thinking purposes. :haha:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

UGHHHHHHHH. Tomorrow evening will make 5 days since we had sex! What does this mean? I called the fert. doc. and left a message. Hopefully someone will get back to me ASAP. Last cycle I got a positive on CD 14, but this cycle - so far at least - CD 14 is a bust. LAWWWWWDD. I hope to God I get a positive by tonight so I go in for the insem. tomorrow. Now I'm all worried that they'll tell me we have to wait until next cycle because the sperm have been caged too long. :cry:

Things never, ever, EVER go the way they should in this conception business. UGGHHHHH again.

Rosa, my friend, all the positive energy I have left at this point is being sent your way! :kiss:


----------



## Crumbs

Just wanted to stop by and say I'm rooting for you Rosa and Soleil!

Rosa, this is it! :happydance: 
Soleil, I hope it all goes as planned this cycle and you don't have to wait any longer! FxFxFx!!!


----------



## pink80

I've got every thing crossed for you Rosa :flower:

Soleil - hope you get your positive opk tonight xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies

Soleil - hope you get the OPK! This is a crazy business!!

I stopped charting and OPking this month, but gave in about three days ago and took temp "just to confirm" O - but it was still low. Did an OPK and negative, same the next day and yesterday. I am on day 19 and I always O between 15 and 17!! Got a positive on OPK finally today - so back to bding for me tonight! I have a great feeling though - just glad I did temp in the end or I would have missed the window. So much for relaxing!! :shrug:


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck Rosa. Yay for two embies transfered. :hugs:

Soliel - hoping you got your +OPK and everything went well.

Fx'd everyone.

AFM - still waiting to ovulate but normally don't until around day 19-21 but last month it was cd17 so made sure we got some bd in last night despite being exhausted. Still soo tired. Temps are really staying low this month but I think that might be cause my thyroid function is shite at the moment. Waiting on further blood test results to determine if the doc is going to do anything about it or if it will be a case of continuing to monitor it. 

Happy weekend everyone. DH has just arrived home with takeaway dinner so I am off to eat!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone I'm back! :hi:

Yay Rosa! :happydance: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!

:hugs: Soleil, what a pain!! :sad1:

Ladies you've had me laughing at your US vs UK lingo, so funny! Re "up the duff" I've just googled it as although I knew what it meant, I didn't know where it came from, and apparently it originated in Australia in the 1940's, not the UK. It tends to be used when someone has a accident rather than TTC, I know in my part of the UK I think it's used negatively, an expression for jobless teenagers or school girls who get "up the duff" just to get a council house :haha:. I like the US expression "knocked up!"

AFM - I had a wonderful holiday but the weather was crap! 2 days of sun, 1 cloudy & 4 rainy! And I mean heavy rain, thunder and lightening! So I'm not as tanned as I'd hoped, but it was so relaxing, spent a lot of the time in the hotel bar ha ha. I forgot to take my moonstone bracelet with me, I was gutted as the 2WW was during my hols. Also,we went on a boat trip to turtle beach where the sea turtles lay their eggs (I thought this could be a bit of good luck for me) and it rained of course, and the turtles had started migrating back to Australia (long swim from Turkey!!) but I did see one pop out a few times in the sea from the boat....

So my spotting started super early this month, great when you're on hol in your swim wear , I think around 7DPO (roughly as not temping or POAS) and AF came yesterday (3 days early!!) the last day of my holiday and best weather of the whole week I knew when the spotting came I wasn't gonna get a BFP and have come up with a theory - the last time I spotted that early was when I had my blood tests & I didn't ovulate. My spotting's usually from 9-10 DPO but I'm thinking when I spot earlier than that it's maybe because I haven't ovulated. I took my temp a couple of times before I went away just to see if they were typical post ov temps and they were, but who knows, the doc did say temp shifts can't guarantee ovulation! So now I'm looking forward to taking my Clomid this week!! Bring it on! x


----------



## MsJMouse

Up the duff is definitely one we use down here. But as you say MrsPTTC - it usually for the "accident". 

Bummer about the weather and AF arriving early - how rude of her to do that. You think she could have waited one more day!! :hugs: But your holiday does sound relaxing. Hopefully it has relaxed you enough to set you up for your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad you had a great holiday even though the weather wasn't so good!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So we did it yesterday! Cramped an awful lot this time, and bled a bit. I don't remember bleeding in April...BUT I did have to go to a different clinic because the sperm washer wasn't available at the usual place, so I had a different person insem. me this time around. I only had one good follicle this time around, too. Last time it was two. I had one on my right ovary, but it was waaay underdeveloped (10mm), so now all our hopes are riding on the 22mm left ovary egg. As the doctor told me yesterday, "It only takes one egg and one sperm." Go :spermy:, go!!

Even though we ended up having to have sex right before the IUI, DH's "donation" was still "excellent." Well above the numbers they were looking for, so we're very happy about that. :)

Right now it just feels like I'm on fire down there. Not sure if that's a good sign or not. 

Just trying to be positive, while being realistic (15%-18% chance of conception).

Oh, and on the consent form we signed it said that the chance of miscarriage in the general population is 10-20%. That's pretty darn high, wouldn't you say? Gosh. Been there; hope not to do it again.

Pink, my friend, you remain in my prayers, as do you Rosa! Often times I do a general "word out" to the universe for all you girls, but I've been honing in on these two (and two other girls not on this thread) over the past week. But I'll be back on board for the mass call out today! :kiss:

mrsmax, I am sooo glad that you went back to the OPKing and got the surge! Now fingers crossed for YOU, too! :flower:

MsJMouse - I usually O around CD 19, too. Has your doctor ever said that this is a concern? I know that few people are textbook "ovulate-CD 14," but I had also heard that it's not so good when you O later in your cycle either. So I was just curious if you had heard anything along those lines? :shrug:

MrsPTTC - welcome back! Where did you visit in Turkey? I have been dying to go! BEST of luck on the clomid! Are you taking 50mg? or higher?

My love to all! and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck Soleil!

:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, glad you had the iui! Go :spermy:!!!! Were you on meds at all for this, or totally natural? At least the chances are higher than we would have for natural conception. :thumbup: Time to be positive and wait it out! Did they tell you the test day? Thanks for your words to the universe. :haha: I'm thinking of you, too. :hugs:

MrsP, welcome back! Sorry about your crappy weather, but at least it was relaxing. That's great! I could sure use a vacay right about now. :wacko:

mrsmax, good thing you kept opk'ing! Hopefully you caught it and now you can officially relax. 

MsJ, thanks! Sorry about your temps. I'm sure the thyroid issue isn't helping the temps. :nope: And I used to o on different days each cycle. So, who the heck knows?!

My testing date is next Friday! A week from tomorrow! :wacko: I'm glad it's only one week, but I'm nervous! I've also been banned from drinking water. All I can drink is v8 and tomato juice. Well that's just great because that crap makes me puke. So, did a little research and everyone says gatorade is fine to substitute. So, I'm drinking that instead. REALLY thirsty and dying for some water. Something about being bloated not sure...I had a sonogram yesterday (too early to tell anything of course) but he took one look and said yep, we need to back off on the water. I wonder if my ovaries were overstimulated or something? Whatever it's totally annoying.


----------



## hakunamatata

Why can't you drink water Rosa?


----------



## rosababy

hakunamatata said:


> Why can't you drink water Rosa?

Not sure. Doc said to lay off until the preggo test next Friday in case I get too bloated. He didn't go into it though, so I really don't know. I didn't think I was in danger of being over bloated, but whatever.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi my favourite ladies

Rosa and Soleil - you are both in a mega TWW!! Best of luck. I am now in my (less mega) TWW - but I have a lot riding on this one, as after the m/c I promised myself I would get my BFP again before the end of this month...yikes. I have been doing lots of visualisation and stuff. Thinking PMA! And promised not to test until 26th. 

MsJ - hope O comes in a timely manner this month. :)

Welcome back MrsPCC. The turtle thing sounds wonderful - hope it bought you luck for this cycle.

Am having a chilled weekend this weekend, lots of rugby (DH) and DH is sick so not a lot going on. :( Think I will OD on X Fcator and X Factor USA to keep my mind busy. 

Anyone up to anything exciting?


----------



## Crumbs

I'm excited to say that I ordered my first round of Maca and Evening Primrose for my next upcoming cycle. I know I'm super late with that but better late than never! 

I was in a rut for awhile and was just down about TTC but after a talk with DH, I finally decided to try more stuff instead of giving TTC a break (which was what I was first considering). My year mark is soon and I wanna just keep at it and try! 

I also decided to spring for the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, my doctor is worried I don't actually get a spike before ovulation, so that's coming in at the same time as my Maca and Evening Primrose. I was told to call the hospital as soon as :af: comes to schedule my HSG, so it'll be a busy month, hopefully busy in all sorts of ways :winkwink:

I don't know how, but after deciding to try all of this, it's gotten me excited, which is just what I needed.

:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Crumbs - it is exciting cause you are doing something pro-active. And I think the HSG is awesome (it gave me a BFP!!). I dabble with Evening Primrose and def get more CM around O, so it is good. 

When is your 1 year mark? Did you start when you got married (I see you are close to your anniversary :) )

Excited is good :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the welcome back everyone!

Soleil &#8211; I'm taking 50mg then a scan to see if it&#8217;s worked, if not they&#8217;ll double it. I&#8217;m on day 3 of Clomid now and it&#8217;s so exciting!! We went to Icemeler in Turkey, it was fab and we want to go back already!

Rosa and Soleil - I&#8217;m so excited for you for this month! I think we may get a :bfp:!

Crumbs &#8211; good luck with your HSG and :hugs: on the year mark. Is your DH taking the Maca too? It&#8217;s good for his :spermy: - my DH is taking/had took it and his SA results were great! :thumbup:. I take EPO (when I remember) and also drink grapefruit juice (when I remember to buy it lol!) but at the minute I&#8217;m ill off holiday and have been taking cough medicine and my post AF spotting is almost gone already! I wonder if it's due to increased CM clearing me out? Maybe there&#8217;s some truth in the Robitussin after all! I might try it as I&#8217;ve heard Clomid dries you up...

x:dust:x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, yes the mother tww of all twws for me and soleil right now!! :haha: I'm doing fine. The progesterone is a beotch though. Totally gives me every symptom in the book. So something happens like my coffee has tasted weird every day for the past few days and I'm ooooh it's because I'm pregnant! And then I remember...oh yeah...probably one of progesterone's nasty tricks. :gun:

Glad you're having pma and doing some visualization and stuff. :thumbup:

Crumbs, yay for moving forward! I've noticed you've been awfully quiet lately...glad to hear you have a plan. Definitely get dh to take the maca as well. It's great for the :spermy:

Afm, had to go with dh to a marching band competition since I can't give myself my own progesterone shot. Nothing quite as romantic as getting a shot in the arse in the middle of a parking lot packed with annoying high schoolers...:rofl: Very shady.


----------



## Regalpeas

Uh ohhh I see some PUPO LADIES IN HERE!!! Woohooo so excited for *Rosa and Soleil*!
*
Crumbs* I am the same way. I just started checking CM two cycles ago. I'm just learning about EPO. So never fear. :)

Welcome back *PTTC*! Thanks for looking that up! I like to look up the origin of common phrase.

Love and peace to everyone else. So good to post with you ladies. Hope to hear some good news soon.

Afm 6dpo waiting for FS appointment. That's about it.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - that's so funny!!! Hope you're surviving. Friday must seem a long way a way!

Hi Regal - good to hear from you. GL with your FS appointment. I'm waiting for mine too. Wish it would hurry up (or even better, it turns out I dont tneed it cause I get a Big Fat Positive this month).


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi everyone I'm back! :hi:
> 
> AFM - I had a wonderful holiday but the weather was crap! 2 days of sun, 1 cloudy & 4 rainy! And I mean heavy rain, thunder and lightening! So I'm not as tanned as I'd hoped, but it was so relaxing, spent a lot of the time in the hotel bar ha ha. I forgot to take my moonstone bracelet with me, I was gutted as the 2WW was during my hols. Also,we went on a boat trip to turtle beach where the sea turtles lay their eggs (I thought this could be a bit of good luck for me) and it rained of course, and the turtles had started migrating back to Australia (long swim from Turkey!!) but I did see one pop out a few times in the sea from the boat....
> 
> So my spotting started super early this month, great when you're on hol in your swim wear , I think around 7DPO (roughly as not temping or POAS) and AF came yesterday (3 days early!!) the last day of my holiday and best weather of the whole week I knew when the spotting came I wasn't gonna get a BFP and have come up with a theory - the last time I spotted that early was when I had my blood tests & I didn't ovulate. My spotting's usually from 9-10 DPO but I'm thinking when I spot earlier than that it's maybe because I haven't ovulated. I took my temp a couple of times before I went away just to see if they were typical post ov temps and they were, but who knows, the doc did say temp shifts can't guarantee ovulation! So now I'm looking forward to taking my Clomid this week!! Bring it on! x

Sorry to hear about the rain, but I'm sure the relaxation and hanging at the bar was nice!! :wine: Spotting from 7 dpo?! Good luck with the clomid! It's always great to try something new!! So ar you taking clomid just in case you're not actually ovulating?



Soleil Breeze said:


> So we did it yesterday! Cramped an awful lot this time, and bled a bit. I don't remember bleeding in April...BUT I did have to go to a different clinic because the sperm washer wasn't available at the usual place, so I had a different person insem. me this time around. I only had one good follicle this time around, too. Last time it was two. I had one on my right ovary, but it was waaay underdeveloped (10mm), so now all our hopes are riding on the 22mm left ovary egg. As the doctor told me yesterday, "It only takes one egg and one sperm." Go :spermy:, go!!
> 
> Even though we ended up having to have sex right before the IUI, DH's "donation" was still "excellent." Well above the numbers they were looking for, so we're very happy about that. :)
> 
> Right now it just feels like I'm on fire down there. Not sure if that's a good sign or not.
> 
> Just trying to be positive, while being realistic (15%-18% chance of conception).
> 
> Oh, and on the consent form we signed it said that the chance of miscarriage in the general population is 10-20%. That's pretty darn high, wouldn't you say? Gosh. Been there; hope not to do it again.
> 
> !

YAY for the IUI!!! Did you take clomid with this cycle and if so what days?? I may be doing IUI soon and curious as to how the meds go. It just takes one egg! Go :spermy: GO!!!! ANd that's great that his number were so good. FXXX!!! 



mrsmax said:


> Hi my favourite ladies
> 
> Rosa and Soleil - you are both in a mega TWW!! Best of luck. I am now in my (less mega) TWW - but I have a lot riding on this one, as after the m/c I promised myself I would get my BFP again before the end of this month...yikes. I have been doing lots of visualisation and stuff. Thinking PMA! And promised not to test until 26th.
> 
> ?

I so hope you get your BFP by your deadline!! And the positive side, if not, you have a back up plan with the FS just in case! FX for that summer babe!!!! 



Crumbs said:


> I was in a rut for awhile and was just down about TTC but after a talk with DH, I finally decided to try more stuff instead of giving TTC a break (which was what I was first considering). My year mark is soon and I wanna just keep at it and try!
> I
> :hugs:

I think that's a good idea! I always try to do something different to keep my spirits up. I'm glad they will do an HSG if it doesn't work out this cycle. A lot of ladies have had good luck following them!



rosababy said:


> Afm, had to go with dh to a marching band competition since I can't give myself my own progesterone shot. Nothing quite as romantic as getting a shot in the arse in the middle of a parking lot packed with annoying high schoolers...:rofl: Very shady.

:rofl::rofl: Sounds like my old highschool days minus the needles and the arse part! JUST KIDDING!!!!! I was (mostly) a good girl!!



Regalpeas said:


> Afm 6dpo waiting for FS appointment. That's about it.

Good luck, hun!! I hope you don't have to meet the FS and if you do I hope they give you some major insight! FX!!

ASM- I've been so busy!!! We moved recently so that's brought a stress of it's own. We didn't get our BFP the month after the HSG, which foolishly I was expecting. We've had guests for the past 5 days so I'm absolutely pooped today!! If we don't have success this month I will call the FS and see if we can do the IUI one month early. I don't think he will care so we'll see...
Soliel- again, what days did you take meds on if you took them? I'm thinking ahead!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rosa you're funny! :rofl:

Good luck with your appt Regal, & also yours mrsmax!

Hopeful I was the same after my HSG, so hopeful (lol) after hearing the good news stories! But nevermind, I'm now 3rd cycle since the HSG. I'm on the clomid as I had a blood test that said I didn't ovulate, I was gutted, also it should shorten my 34 day cycles. Yep spotting :sad1: I can have good months where its 10 or 11 dpo but sometimes as bad as 6 dpo. I'm on a thread/buddy group about it & there are ladies much worse than me! When I had my anovulatory cycle I had spotting from 6dpo & suspect maybe I spot worse when I don't ovulate :shrug:. Nevermind I got my follicle scan appointment for Friday!! Excited! :) x


----------



## Regalpeas

*MrsMax-*Thanks! I feel the same exact way. BFP here we come! I hope we get it before our appointments. 

*Hopeful-* Thanks hon! Congrats on moving. I hope you can get some rest:cloud9: I hope you get your BFP very soon!

*MrsPTTC-* Thanks! Sorry about the anovulatory cycle. I hope the scan brings about positive results. Wishing you the best. fx fx


:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Crumbs

mrsmax said:


> Hi Crumbs - it is exciting cause you are doing something pro-active. And I think the HSG is awesome (it gave me a BFP!!). I dabble with Evening Primrose and def get more CM around O, so it is good.
> 
> When is your 1 year mark? Did you start when you got married (I see you are close to your anniversary :) )
> 
> Excited is good :)

We got married last October and started to NTNP the month after and then really TTC in December. It'll be the start of our 12th cycle if we don't get lucky this month.

I found out recently that my good friend is pregnant, she's a like a fertility goddess! She has 3 boys already, 2 were unplanned. She told me that she had a hard time conceiving her 2nd son, it took 3 whole months! :dohh: I love her to death and I'm so happy for her but hearing how she's pregnant again, without even trying (in between switching from a different birth control pill, and it can be narrowed down to a specific oopsie moment) ... I just feel a little unwomanly! I know it's silly. But in the end, hearing about it was what motivated me to try new things for next cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

crumbs - all my friends seem to get pg so bloomin easily. My colleague said she took ages to get her 2nd BFP and so I turned to her for some advice when I was about 12 months ttc - she got her BFP after 5 months! From the way she spread her story around the office I felt sure she was a genuine LTTC. If only we could be so lucky.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks regal, you too! :hugs:

Mrsmax & crumbs - :rofl: that is so funny!! Crazy what some people think is a long time. Actually a friend from work did comment on how lucky my BFF was falling 1st month as it took her 4!! :dohh: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Whoopty do! 4 months!!! :dohh:

(disclaimer: this is not an insult to those who have gotten quick BFP- I've got two!, but it's just amazing what people think "a long time" is. Now I really understand too-9 cycles post mc!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

LOL @ Hopeful :haha: x


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies. Trying hard to be positive, but just not feeling optimistic. :nope: I have a feeling it's going to take me a few ivf cycles. Sigh. Why me? Okay. Pity party over.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw how come Rosa? Sometimes people get their bfp's when they least expect it so fingers crossed for you :hugs: x


----------



## rosababy

Oh I dunno. I've just had so many bfns in the past that I just can't picture getting pregnant. :nope: Like I said...pity party, table for one...


----------



## Crumbs

Rosa, it'll be fine! You'll see :flower: But it is completely normal to have doubts now and then :hugs: 

I decided to stay home today. No more crazy Swedish tests, no more sitting for presentations about some organization offering help (which no one in my class actually qualifies for). I'm gonna sit and home today, clean, and browse the boards. 

I wish we all can be pregnant already! But I know when it comes, it won't matter how long it took, all that matters is the bundle of joy it brings. (Hallmark moment over). :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

You ladies are great :)

Crumbs - I am home today as well with a really bad cold. Sniff. Feel guilty but gong to try and Relax and watch terrible TV.

Rosa - you are bound to feel a rollercoster of positive days and negative ones. I get that every few hours. I have a great feeling about this first cycle of IVF for you, but even if it is BFn you will get that BFP very soon, 

I got some spotting in the middle of the night, which is first time ever. Was quite excited, but then realised that 6DPO is a bit early for implantation. Sigh.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

6 isn't too early MrsMax! Could be a sign! FX!


----------



## rosababy

6 dpo is definitely not too early for implantation bleeding! In fact, it's right on schedule!! :thumbup:

Thanks, ladies. Just feeling sorry for myself. I feel blessed to have good insurance so I can do this again if I need to. I just don't wanna do it again. :hissy: However, now I know what to expect, and that I AM strong enough to do it again.


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, spotting at 6dpo, I'm excited for you! :thumbup: Hope you feel better soon.

*Rosa*, that's IF you need to. We're all rooting for you!


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsMax - spotting at 6dpo :thumbup: could be a good sign. FX'd 

Rosa - :hugs: when do you have your test? I am so hopeful that you get your bfp and sticky baby this time. :hugs:

Soliel - no one has said to me anything about o'ing late though I have read a book on natural fertility which doesn't seem to think it is a great thing - obviously it is better if it is earlier but you see heaps of ladies with late o that go onto have a healthy baby so...... 

I remember thinking how long it had taken when I got my BFP in december (6 cycles) - it just felt like so long. :dohh: That just feels super quick now. :wacko:

AFM - stupid body :dohh: o'd on day16 so it appears to be getting earlier. No prob with that but cause I am used to oing later I feel like we came close to missing the window. I know it only takes one :spermy: 

Heres to some more BFPs this month :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rosababy

I test Friday. :shock: Terrified. I'm already feeling af cramps.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies

So - bleeding yesterday and temp dip below coverline today. I feel like my body is teasing me. I am trying to walk a carfeul line between PMA and not getting my hopes up too much. It is very hard! This would only be 4 months after m/c so would be pretty wuick, seeing as itook 13 months to get the first one. 

Back to work today, although still feel crappy (flu/cold - nothing TTC exciting).

Rosa - I cant wait for tomorrow. YOu must be so nervous. Are you and dh going to look at the test at the same time? Argh!!! Good luck. 

MsJ I'm glad you are oing a bit earlier now. Have you tried acupuncture? That moved my O day 3 days sooner! And I got my BFP 2 cycles of trying (not doing it at mo as waiting for FS appointment). 

GL everyone - and dont let me test until next week...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- I saw your chart this morning and was wondering what the heck was going on. If you hadn't got a pos. opk I would've thought you o'd early, but since you're only 7 dpo I'm thinkng implantation dip and spotting!! I hope so anyway! Good luck to you!

MrsJ- I'm glad you didn't miss your window! You wanted to start o-ing earlier, right? I guess the fertility gods heard our conversation. I wish they would listen up a little more often. It sure would make things easier.

Rosa- :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs: & :dust: for all

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel, how's the 22nd day of pregnancy treating you?


----------



## mrsmax

Hopeful - I know. It is all a bit weird as I o'd so much later than normal (4 days earlier) and so if I hadnt got the pos OPK I would feel for sure it was the start of the witch. My body is just being weird this cycle - I hope for good reason ::shrug::

Trying not to read too much into it - but it is HARD!

How has everyone's weeks been?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I like this thread...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...531-things-cannot-say-out-loud-stolen-bc.html

Kind of negative, but a good vent is therapeutic now and then.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck for testing tomorrow Rosa!!

And FX'd Mrsmax!!

x


----------



## mrsmax

o.k. s.o I am trying not to get too excited, but after the spotting and the dip, my temp surged today...pls dont let this be my body tricking me xx

Rosa - excited for you!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Hopeful - I like that. reminds us all that even preggo people have problems


----------



## pink80

I've got everything crossed Rosa :hugs:xxx

MrsMax - sounds REALLY good, I'm hoping this is it (I really want to dance, but I'll do that inside until...)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooo mrsmax its sounding good!!

Well I just had my follicle scan & I'm a bit confused, I didn't really have time to ask many questions as it was like a drop in clinic & they'll know more on Mon when I have my next scan. So I have a cyst on my left ovary - I did wonder as I get pain there but don't know why this didn't show up on HSG :shrug:. She said it shouldn't affect fertility but will affect scans as they can't see my left ovary to see if any follicles, well she said she thought she saw some but couldn't measure due to cyst. Anyway, I have 3 follicles on right side, 2 big, 1 small, though she said the small one probably won't come to anything. She said if on Monday there are 3 then they would suggest using protection this month due to the risk of triplets! DH horrified at that thought lol! So she said they'll prob put me down to half a clomid tablet next month as I'm overreacting to it. Can't wait to see what she says on monday & so I can ask more questions about cyst. I forgot to tell her about my spotting, i wonder if the cyst is the cause :shrug:. It makes sense now, the pains I get in my left side around ovulation! x


----------



## Crumbs

MrsPTTC, at least it won't interfere with conception (yay)! I've read about women having worse and they conceive just fine, so you have nothing to be worried about. But wow, triplets?! 

mrsmax, I'm rooting for you! 

Rosa :dust:


----------



## rosababy

bfn.


----------



## mrsmax

OMG Rosa - I am sooooo sorry. I dont know what to say. I felt so certain for you. I'm gutted. Have justed started crying. I'm so sorry


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks crumbs! x

Ah Rosa I'm so sorry hun :hugs:. I don't really know much about IVF but could it be there's not enough hcg to show up yet? x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Rosa- sorry once again hun :hugs:

MrsMAx- That's one hell of a temp surge! :thumbup:

Mrspttc- Hopefully the smaller follie will hold back so you don't have to use protection this month! I don't know much about cycts. I've had one in the past, but it was a corpus luteal cyst and was during early pregnancy, which I was told is normal. 

Crumbs- your chart resembles MrsMax's! :thumbup:

AFM- in the middle of my fertile phase. Hoping and praying like always.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Sara10380- what's new with you lady?? Not to call you out, but I saw you in here so I stalked you a little the other day...IUI soon? Good luck, hun!


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Hopeful - I know massive surge! However, looked back and a few times before my temp has been that high on 8 DPO/9DPO (although not with such a dranatic increase). Will be very interesting to see what temps do over the w/e. Think I will give in and POAS though as have party tomorrow....(any excuse!!)

I love the fertile phase - as someone said here before, you actually feel like you are in control for those few days. 

MrsPTTC - sounds like you need more info, but hopefully not a huge problem x
Crumbs- off to check your chart now.


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - Hipeful is right your chart does look like mine - and pretty positive! Yay for high temps. And yay for them staying high for months to come :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes hopeful, I hope its not a wasted cycle, they seemed pretty positive. We were going to DTD tonight but I'm not likely to ov until middle next week (I can only assume the clomid will bring it right forward as I usually wouldn't ovulate until cd21) so DH wants to hold off until my scan on Monday, I just hope we don't leave it too late! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax how can they view your chart I can't see it in your ticker? x


----------



## rosababy

Today is my official testing date, so I'm sure it would show up on an hpt. I got a beta and am waiting for my doc to call with the bad news. I'm completely crushed.


----------



## Crumbs

*Rosa*, I'm so sorry :cry: But I'm hoping there's still a chance.

*mrsmax*, I'm with MrsPTTC, how do I see your ticker?! I wasn't letting myself get all excited, I'm scared it's a fluke of some kind (I've never had temps so high before ... it all depends on tomorrow's temp (the day it usually plummets). When are you testing? My chart says to test on Monday, I honestly haven't even checked to see if I have anymore HPTs. FxFxFx for us both!


----------



## mrsmax

I used to have my ticker - not sure where it is gone or how Hoeful can see it!!

I will go into my signature and put it back :) 

I bought 3 cheap tests today from Wilkos (cheap UK shop). Am going to test tomorrow before the party - but wil be eraly so that way I wont be too disappointed if neg. 

Rosa :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck with testing!!!

I can see your chart since we are "FF friends" it shows up on my FF site under "sharing" and then "friends list." Along with Aisak, MrsJ, Crumbs, Pink and many others. I like looking at everyone's chart and that way it's centralized! I assume since yours is on mine I must be on your friends list as well.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Looks like the first "Early 30's TTC #1" baby was born. Caroline, who started the thread's signature says:

"Mummy to Oliver, born @ 42 weeks on 16th August 2011 weighing 9lb 2oz"

Congrats Caroline! Drop in and give us a update if you're still subscribed!!



Edit: Well hell, there looks to be many more than just Caroline. I've been here since the thread started and now this is just depressing. I'm so happy they have their LO's just down that I AM STILL HERE!!!! UGH!!!! One year later!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rosa I'm really sorry, but I too still have hope for you :hugs:

:hugs: hopeful - yes I noticed she'd had her baby, sorry you've been on the thread that long with no BFP.

Mrsmax I can see your chart now! :thumbup: 

X


----------



## Crumbs

I went to bed so early today and now I'm up in the middle of the night! I'm still trying to ignore the TWW and up until yesterday, did a really good job of it (I have my National Swedish test that came a whole month earlier than it should of, to thank for it). 

But I passed :happydance: it doesn't really mean too much but it feels bigger than it is because I get to go to a new school should I continue to study the language! But I am in no way proficient. 

It's my bro-in-law's birthday tomorrow and hopefully we'll find something to do that'll make the weekend pass quickly. I hope the :witch: doesn't come.


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow MrsMax and Crumbs - your charts look awesome!!!

Sorry about the BFN Rosa - I was so hopeful that you were going to lead the way in some new BFPs. :hugs:

MrsPTTC - hope you get some answers on Monday - triplets does sound a bit scary!

Off to a conference on Wednesday. AF is due sometime around Thursday or later (it keeps changing since I have been charting with FF). Not feeling it this month so truly expecting AF to arrive and ruin my day on Thursday (cramps :growlmad:). 

Not likely to have time to log on again before I leave (super busy at work at the moment) so have a great week and :dust::dust: to everyone. Maybe there might be some BFPs when I log on next (FX'd!!) :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

Well, I tested and got a BFN - but it is only 9 DPO so not that convinced either way yet.

My temp is still super high and when I naughtily add the same temp tomorrow I get "Triphiasic" (sic) on FF. I dont want to temp fate - but my chart is classi preggo chart. I will hate, hate, hate charting and FF if i have high temps tomorrow but turns out not pregnant. 

Not sure what to do about partytonight now - to drink or not to drink? Test so BFN, but body and chart says BFP....? I guess not drink...

Crumbs - well done on your test. Hope you find something to keep you busy over the weekend. I am going to be going crazy too - we can be crazy together!

Rosa - hope you find some peace this weekend. :hugs: 

:dust:

Hopeful - thanks for explaining about my chart - I hadnt realised I can see people's through FF. Am off for a sneak look now. 
x


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, I am loving your temp this morning! 9 DPO is still super early. I'll definitely be checking your chart tomorrow morning.

As for me, I think I'm out. My temp fell this morning but I had restless sleep and not enough of it. Still, I'm preparing myself and trying to look forward to Maca next cycle.

I'm off to a day of shopping and then a birthday party. DH and I couldn't go back to sleep after the alarm went off after checking my BBT, so I think I'll stick to my No Temping on weekends rule. So I'll live live vicariously through your chart! Go,go,go :bfp: Go,go,go!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations on your exam result crumbs!

Thanks msjmouse, see you soon.

Fab chart mrsmax! I am drink til its pink person & have read the fetus doesn't take anything from the mother for a few weeks. I usually test before a night out too if I'm 10dpo or onwards but if I get a bfn i consider myself out x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs- congrats on passing the test!! And sorry for the temp drop this morning. Maca sounds like a good idea to try something new!

MrsJ- Hope the conference is a good one! Sometimes I like going to them, most of the time I don't! :wacko: I hope since you're least expecting it this will be your month!

MrsMax- Awesome chart! As for drinking, I know a lot of people that follow the "Drink til it's Pink" rule like MrsPTTC. I just try to limit it- like maybe one glass of wine instead of three (or more!). I think moderation is good! And 9 dpo is super early. I'm glad to hear that you're still hopeful because you should be!

AFM- expecting to o today. I have honestly never had so much ewcm! I'm hoping this is a good sign! Do you guys always O at roughly the same temperature? I do, I thought it was weird, but maybe everyone does that :shrug:


----------



## Crumbs

You ladies are so sweet, thank you! This is actually the only place I've announced I passed my test, except for my Mom and BFF back home, everyone I know around here is in my class and my Swedish isn't all that great to announce it to the in-laws! :flower:

As for trying to lay low and not stress, I failed miserably. Last night I changed my mind and decided to temp afterall but then woke up in the middle of the night, and couldn't get back to sleep. So I stuck to the original plan and turned the alarm off. It feels so good to sleep in!!

I usually check at 6:00 but when I checked at 2:45 and then again at 7:45, it was still decent temps (not below my coverline). I know both of those temps can't be considered but now I still have *hope*. [-o&lt;

MsJMouse, nice rise today! Fx!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax your temp today means triphasic doesn't it?? :happydance:

Crumbs I'm pleased your temps are still ok, I've took them at funny times before too, and yes they're not 'proper' temps but I'm sure they'll not be that far off so FXd for you! It does give you hope.

I might temp this cycle up to ovulation as my scans will tell me if I've definitely ovulated so it'll be interesting to see how my chart compares. I went to a wedding party with DH last night, got a little tipsy & tried to seduce him :blush: but he was having none of it until my scan tomorrow to see how many follicles are there! :growlmad: x


----------



## pink80

Rosa :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi MrsPTTC - yes, my first ever triphasic. I am trying not to read anything into it....Ok, that's a lie. I'm sure I'm pregnant. :wacko: :blush: I feel it and my chart is just too dmn good - BUT after 17 months TTC I know I need to wait until AF is due before getting too excited.... :growlmad::growlmad:

I laughed out loud about your failed seduction. :haha: GL tomorrow with the scan - let us know how it goes. Fxd.

Crumbs - I always experiment with temping at odd times to see how different they would be from my BBT - the honest answer is not very, so Im not sure it matters so much if you miss it by an hour or so.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oooo you feel prego that's great! When are you next testing? I really hope that 3rd follicle has stopped growing, I would be gutted if we had to prevent this month as I've got a good feeling the clomid will be my miracle cure sometime over the next 3 months! I've got my head around the prospect of twins but triplets would be impossible for us financially, hence why DH wouldnt DTD last night! X


----------



## mrsmax

Triplets would be a bit much. I can see why DH resisted ;)

Testing tomorrow AM. Last BFP I only got a very faint line the day AF due and was only when 1 day late I got a strong positive, so wont really know until Wed...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- :happydance: Nice looking triphasic you have there! Good luck tomorrow morning! 

MrsPTTC- I have my fingers crossed that there's only two follies tomorrow so you guys can give it a good go! Funny about your attempted seduction last night! :haha: I can totally see me tipsy, thinking- "Three is totally do-able, DH. Lets give it a go!" Ya, right!! It's do-able if you have to, but not ideal. FX!

Crumbs- Still above cover line is great!

AFM- 1 dpo today I think even though it was a wimpy small temp rise. I think it was still yesterday as I had my usually ovulation day temp and had o pains. I think DH is done dtd for a while. I think I've wore him out! I just really wanted to give it one last good go before possibly moving to IUI. COME ON BFP!!! Also I had TONS of ewcm this month!


----------



## Crumbs

11 cycles TTC + 1 cycle NTNP. I finally got a :bfp:! FRER at 13DPO. It came up right away. I started crying. Showed DH, he's ecstatic! I can't believe it. I hope it sticks and hope the little nub growing inside of me is healthy! :cry::cloud9:

My symptoms, aside from the sore BB's I always have, none really. Although the pains I normally have in my tummy weren't pains this time, not even twinges really, almost felt like gas but not really.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg crumbs I'm so happy for you hun!!! :yipee: :dance: Praying it will be a healthy sticky bean!

Hopefully some good news from mrsmax soon! 

Lol at hopeful, that pretty much sums up sat night, of course triplets sounded a good idea when I was drunk!! 

I couldnt sleep last night, I don't know if it was the excitement of todays scan or if its cos I had an hours nap at teatime last night. Will update on my scan later. Xx


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - that is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby:

I didnt realise you were so close to testing. Did you hold out til 13 DPO?

You must be soooo excited. Yay - knew your chart loked good :)

I did a FRER this AM at 11 DPO and got BFN. I still feel like I am in with a chance though - my temps still high. Will wait now until Wed AM.


----------



## mrsmax

Mrs PTTC - good luck with the scan today.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks mrsmax, temps still great so FXd for wed for you! X


----------



## pink80

Congratulations Crumbs :happydance:

Good luck with the scan Mrs PTTC :thumbup:

FX'd for you MrsMax xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just got out, they're all over with so bloody quick you get no time to ask questions!! So I saw them measure 2 follicles & they were about 12-14 cm each so not ready to ovulate yet, Ive read they need to be 20cm to be ready for ovulation. So I've got to go back wed for another measurement. I didn't actually ask about the 3rd one but assume its gone with them only measuring 2. She couldn't see any eggs on the left behind the cyst, which they say is definitely nothing to worry about. x


----------



## Crumbs

mrsmax, I was going to wait until tomorrow to test but my temp was high today. I still can't believe it. You're next! I am crossing everything for you on Wed!!

MrsPTTC, I'm happy to hear the good news. Does this mean that the BDing's a go? Fxfxfx!

:dust: to everyone just Oing and on their 2WW!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I think so crumbs!! I shall be on the job :sex: tonight ha ha. No other ovulation signs yet though, no ewcm, but my opks though far from positive have got more of a line than I would normally have at this point in the cycle x


----------



## rosababy

Congrats, crumbs! :dance:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC said:


> Just got out, they're all over with so bloody quick you get no time to ask questions!! So I saw them measure 2 follicles & they were about 12-14 cm each so not ready to ovulate yet, Ive read they need to be 20cm to be ready for ovulation. So I've got to go back wed for another measurement. I didn't actually ask about the 3rd one but assume its gone with them only measuring 2. She couldn't see any eggs on the left behind the cyst, which they say is definitely nothing to worry about. x

That is good news - I think if they didnt mention a 3rd one it is not a problem. I know what you mean about neing rushed and not given time to ask questions - I've had that at fertility appointments and then kicked myself all the way home for not forcing them to listen to me!

Good luck Wednesday.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks mrsmax, yeah I came out & I was like 'damn I havent asked about the third one' but they definitely didn't measure more than 2 so I think I'm ok! x 

Rosa, how you doing honey? I take it definitely no BFP? Has your af come? :hugs: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Congratulations, Crumbs!!!!

:wohoo::headspin::yipee::happydance:

I'm so happy for you!!! Wishing you an uneventful, healthy, happy pregnancy!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC- so glad to hear there's only two so you're not out! I hope you o soon so you can get on with the show!! 

MrsMax- :hugs: Sorry for the BFN, but like you said- still early and temps are looking good. :thumbup:

Crumbs- pic? :) I like looking at lines.


----------



## mrsmax

Yes - Crumbs I would love to see a pic of your test. I am thrilled for you. 

What's your plan now? Are you telling family? How are you going to celebrate? How many tests did you take before you believed it ;)

Come on, indulge us TTC'ers ;)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Also, I know it's a little premature, but I'd like to predict girl based on your bd-ing schedule! :pink:


----------



## Crumbs

I love you girls! Seriously. I'm about to cry here reading your posts! Right now I don't know what to do with myself. I've been searching baby clothes on Amazon and for once it's not for someone else!!! I don't know about celebrating ... maybe eating some leftover cheesecake my bro-in-law made :haha:

I so want to tell my Mom and BFFs back home but I know I should wait it out. As for how many tests, I took just 1. I'm cheapo like that. In fact, the reason why I was planning to wait until tomorrow is because this is my last FRER, and I didn't wanna waste it! (Although I do have 1 digital left, I'm saving that for the end of the week.) 

Here's the pic! I'm all smiles looking at it!


----------



## pink80

hopefulmama2b said:


> Also, I know it's a little premature, but I'd like to predict girl based on your bd-ing schedule! :pink:

I'm going to say boy then :haha:



Crumbs said:


> Here's the pic! I'm all smiles looking at it!

Great Lines :thumbup: Treat yourself to some nice food - whilst you still want it and can stomach it :rofl:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

WOW!!! Beautiful line you got there, lady!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

I second that!! Great lines. No squinting or holding up to the light to see those ones :)

I would say wait it out for a couple of weeks before telling if you can manage it - esp your mum. I am sure you will have a H&H 9 months - esp with those string lines - but mum's get a little obsessed early on :)

Enjoy every second and dont leave us!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lovely lines crumbs!! :thumbup: I'm only on CD 12 & haven't even ovulated yet but I'm wanting to test! I didnt get the chance to test last month with being on hol x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pink how are you doing honey are you ttc again yet or are you WTT? x


----------



## Regalpeas

WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo:

*Congrats!*


Seeee and you were just talking about starting late with Maca and EPO! 

I am so happy for you!

I was actually in my chair falling asleep browsing through the thread. This is a bad habit of mine.:haha: My furbaby was sitting on a post staring me down as he apparently finds amusement in me struggling to stay awake. With my dh snoring in the distance I closed my eyes just a bit before I saw something about a BFP. I almost fell out my chair as I jerked back to alert trying to see if I read right.:laugh2: The best almost fall EVER!!!:haha:


I am so happy for you honey! *HAPPY AND HEALTHY ALL THE WAY THROUGH!!!* Don't leave us. We are your ttc sisters.:hugs::flower:





Crumbs said:


> 11 cycles TTC + 1 cycle NTNP. I finally got a :bfp:! FRER at 13DPO. It came up right away. I started crying. Showed DH, he's ecstatic! I can't believe it. I hope it sticks and hope the little nub growing inside of me is healthy! :cry::cloud9:
> 
> My symptoms, aside from the sore BB's I always have, none really. Although the pains I normally have in my tummy weren't pains this time, not even twinges really, almost felt like gas but not really.


----------



## Regalpeas

*Rosa* I'm sorry I am late but Im truly sorry for the bfn. I pray that next time will be it for you. It is a blessing that you have great insurance although I know that doesnt help right this moment. I think you have a right to at least one day of pity partying. This stuff hurts. Shoot! We can't be superwomen always.:flower: Hang in there my love.:hugs: Keep on trying until you're holding your little one in your arms. Rooting for you all the way. fx fx fx for the next round.

*MrsPTTC* fx for you. Praying all goes well.

*MrsMax* sorry for your bfn. You're on the right track. You chart better than I ever have...Hope next time is yours.:hugs:

*Hopeful* lots of EWCM is great!!!! fx fx fx hoping this is it! WOOHOO!


Any updates *Soleil*?

AFM, CD 2 CYCLE 16 will this be blessed cycle 16!? I sure hope so. Going to FS this week to see whats going on with these SA results. Praying for the best.

:dust: to us all

H&H for our preggy mommies. So glad we're all moving forward


----------



## mrsmax

I think I'm out ladies. A slight temp dip (but still high), but a BFN at 12 DPO. Damitt. :cry:


----------



## Regalpeas

Oh wait you still have a chance!!! Didnt know you tested early. :) 12dpo is still early. Some people don't get theirs until 15dpo. Don't count it as an out until AF shows. FX for ya!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks regal, hope DH results go well!

Aw mrsmax I'm sorry - I can't see todays temp in your chart though - but regal is right, there's still a good chance! Your chart is immense so FXd! 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh wait I saw it, its still a good temp! :thumbup: x


----------



## Crumbs

I'm never leaving my girls! Never, ever! 

mrsmax, it's still early and it was only a slight dip. Fx!!!

Regalpeas, DH claims it was the fertility monitor that I took ages to finally buy that did it! Now I'm looking up their return policy!

I think you girls convinced me, I'm not telling anyone until it's safe (including my Mom, who I know would likely tell everyone). 

I'm gonna be rooting all of you on! :happydance:

Rosa :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax so sorry for the dang BFN. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Crumbs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Aisak

*Rosa* i am so sorry. i can't imagine how you must feel. To go through all that and then BFN...i would be an absolute mess. 

*Crumbs* :wohoo:!! Congrats! You're on the same TTC cycle as me - you give me some hope.

AFM...i'm always around. i look at the thread a couple times a week but i don't have a whole lot to report. i'm so tired of TTC and the emotions that go with it...i just feel like i'm whining all the time. And i know i just said that Crumbs' BFP gives me hope but approaching that year mark (this is cycle 11) is definitely making me feel like it's never going to happen for me. Boohoo.

i managed to O way later than usual this month which i don't think is a good thing. i typically O on day 13. This month, day 18! i had 10 days of highs on my CBFM before that, as if my body was struggling to O. i'm sure it has everything to do with the incredibly stressful week i was having (like, crying all the way home from work every day and having ice cream and wine for supper kind of stressful). i've had a backache and sore insides for the past couple days. That hopeful part of me wants to think it's a pg symptom, but the logical part of me thinks it's just AF or undiagnosed endo. UGH.

i'm a ray of sunshine, i know. :wacko:


----------



## Aisak

And i know this is a "testing" day, but technically i'm only 9dpo and i'm so sick of seeing that stark white space where a line should be. i'm not going to do it.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hugs: Aisak. I know how you feel. Try to keep your chin up. I hope this cycle is it for you. Maybe you made a massively big, healthy egg your body was trying to push out and with a little effort it finally did it? A good thought anyway. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Just a quick log on before I finish packing to catch my flight (urgh I HATE HATE flying!! :wacko:). Noticed Crumbs BFP on FF so have to offer my very excited congrats. :happydance: Yay. Hopefully there will be a few more of us sooner rather than later.

Sorry to read about your BFN MrsMax. 

MrsPTTC - glad to hear that you don't appear to be facing the prospect of triplets :wacko:

AFM - got a BFN yesterday at 11dpo. Okay with that as I was just not feeling it this month. Just waiting for AF now. At least that means I can drink at all the dinners - yumm my boss likes good restuarants so the food should be great. 

Have a brilliant week/weekend and catch up with you all next week.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: aisak

Hopeful, very positive words! :thumbup:

Msjmouse, thanks, but ha it sounds like I'm preggo! :haha: 

X


----------



## mrsmax

MsJ :hugs: Enjoy the conference


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax have you tested again? Is AF due today? Any symptoms?

Just got out of scan & I'm so happy, I was actually told my lining was FAB!! I was a bit worried about it cos of my LP spotting but its fine :happydance:. Still 2 good size follicles, biggest 16.5cm so not ready for ovulation yet so going back friday. I'm getting excited! x


----------



## mrsmax

Hey MrsPTTC - congrats!! That is sooooo exciting. Have everything crossed for you.

AF is due today or tomorrow. BFN on IC today, so I'm ready for her. No sypmtoms yet - just a little cramping, but always get "hot cramping" before AF so she will probably turn up tomorrow. :( :cry:

I serioulsy hate TTC!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrsmax. Sending you big :hug: hun, though you're not out just yet! What's your strategy for next cycle? x


----------



## Crumbs

*Aisak*, I know how you feel. Did you see my chart last cycle? My LP was only 5 days! That combined with my low progesterone levels (blood test at CD21/7DPO) I was certain something was wrong --I was either having a hard time ovulating or just ovulating late, or worse. It was only last cycle when FF triggered my O date later. All the other cycles before then, it was always around CD14-17, and the last two cycles it was at CD20,CD23. With my temps, I thought it just took me awhile to O. 

I don't know if that helped or what, but if I normally O as late as I did this cycle, then we haven't been DBing right. I don't know if that was really what did it for me, but something worked. 

Don't give up hope. Fx!!!


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, Yay! I'm so happy for you! Fxfxfx!!!

*mrsmax*, I'm so sorry. I'm still hoping for you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks crumbs. And I love your new ticker, I might use that when I get my BFP! :) x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC- so glad that you had such a good appointment! I hope O comes soon! So is this an IUI cycle or are you guys just doing "it" the old fashion way? :haha:

MrsMax- Sorry to hear of the cramps and BFN. Temp still looks good, but I understand how you're feeling. :hugs:

Crumbs- when is your first appointment?

AFM- 4 dpo. I'll be testing in one week. Just focusing on being positive!

Soliel- Any updates, hun?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hopeful, just the old fashioned way :sex: ha ha x


----------



## mrsmax

"Hot" cramps have started. AF is on the way. 

On to cycle 18 :cry: 

This cycle I will stop temping altogether - stupid triphasic chart with dip getting my hopes up. My chart was so classic that I wonder if a lil bean tried to implant and it just didnt take. Cant think why else I would have all the good symptoms. 

Now I just wait for the referral to come through from the private clinic so I can get this show on the road. IUI here I come....


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww :hugs: hun. I'm so sorry. Yeah I think temping is too stressful & gets your hopes up to much. I'm only doing it this month out of curiosity with me taking clomid. Good luck for next cycle Mrs x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- cycle 18? So sorry hun. Good luck getting into the private clinic. Maybe we'll be IUI buddies next month. I started trying in April 2010 so I think we're about the same and it's just heartbreaking.


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, stay positive! :thumbup: Keep believing. I have a feeling it will happen for you soon. Maybe just because I WANT you to be pregnant soon. :huge:

Mrsmax, I'm so sorry the hot cramps have started. Mine woke me up last night. :wacko: But now you have an IUI to look forward to. Do you know how long the referral will take?

MrsP, yay for a thick lining! That's a great start. What meds are you on?


Afm, I'm stronger than I am yesterday. I'm looking to the next cycle. AF came last night, WAY heavy. Heaviest ever. I guess that meant my lining was good. :shrug: I have an appointment tomorrow, for an ultrasound (I'm guessing) and hopefully I'll find out the time line for round 2.


----------



## readyORnot

Hiya folks! I couldn't quite manage to read 221 pages of posts so did the first few and the last few! Anyway, I can see that Caroline who originally started the thread appears to have given birth since then! So maybe this is a lucky thread!! I also spotted a recent BFP! So congratulations to crumbs and anyone else with recent good news!!

I'm 31 and my husband is 38 and we've only been trying for 3 cycles but I do sometimes worry a little about our ages so would be nice to hang around in this thread with TTC ladies of a similar age-group! 

Hopefully we'll all eventually get our BFPs!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Welcome ReadyORnot!!! Yikes- thank god I don't have that ticker that you have in your siggy. I would hate the see the number of pregnancy tests I've taken and how much it has cost me! Good luck to you and this is a great thread!


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks guys - rushing out the door, but AF came last night and I was miserable. Feel perkier today - should be getting the private appointment anytime. I got referred 3 weeks ago by my personal doctor, but havent heard from the clinic at all yet. When should I expect to hear?

Will read posts later - welcome ready


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome readyornot :flower:

:hugs: mrsmax. 

Rosa :hugs: hun, I'm on 50mg clomid though they might half it cos of the number of follies

X


----------



## rosababy

welcome ready! :hi:

hopeful, your chart is looking good...feeling positive? :thumbup:

Mrsmax, ugh. I'm so sorry that AF came. Hopefully you won't have to wait long for your appt. I think it depends on the clinic. I called (don't need a referral) and got an appointment booked that day for 3 weeks later. :shrug: I would call the clinic if I were you. Put some pressure on them. 

MrsP, I'm glad they're monitoring your clomid cycle so closely! I was just given the meds and told to come back 5 months later. :wacko: Clearly, that didn't work.

Afm, feeling better each day. Crying less and less. I had an ultrasound today. He said he thinks the problem is that my ovaries are a bit older than me, so I'm not getting good quality eggs. He was optimistic when we got 10 eggs, but then were left with only 2 embryos, so he thinks that might be the majority of the problem. I also had high prolactin levels, which may have caused the fail as well. I'm on meds for that now. I also picked up a bunch more supplements for egg quality and will start them tonight. My thyroid levels were a bit high as well, so we'll see how my blood test from today comes back, and I may have a med for that as well. I'm a freaking walking pharmacy! :wacko: He seemed positive and still optimistic that it will eventually work. He said we'll keep doing it until we get pregnant, but that this happens and women are often lucky the 2nd or 3rd time. I left feeling a little down, but I blame the rain. :rain:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Yes, still feeling positive, but down a little today. But hey, I guess ttc does that to ya every once in a while. 

Re: your overies: That's one of my big fears- that my ovaries may be older than me. :cry: Since two out of two pregnanies have ended with miscarriage and people keep telling me I'm young I figure that must be the case. 

I'm glad he is still optimistic that it will work. I started taking Royal Jelly back in March because I heard that it increases egg quality. I'm not sure if it's true, but I figure it's not going to hurt. The fresh Royal Jelly absolutely gagged me although some people like it. When I needed some more I opted for the free dried pills. Goes down much smoother. :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

I wonder if older ovaries/bad egg quality could cause miscarriages. Seems to me that if they're bad, they wouldn't fertilize and/or implant. But you have had that happen. Have you ever thought about it being your thyroids? Maybe your progesterone levels checked?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Rosa, yeah I'm going for scans/US every 2-3 days until I ovulate. They won't scan me next cycle if the clomid works though (FXd) I just have to go back after 6 cycles if no BFP. I don't think I'll ovulate or at least get my LH surge until next week, I'm on cd 15 today & don't normally get a positive opk until between cd 18 & 20. I had hoped the clomid would make me ovulate early :shrug: but I'm getting the biggest of BFN's on OPKs, hardly even a squinter of a line whereas I usually have a fade in pattern, I suppose there's plenty time yet. Did clomid bring your ovulation forward Rosa?

Hopefully your cycle was failed cos of the prolactin & now you're on meds you'll be lucky next cycle! :thumbup: Maca is supposed to improve egg quality hun, I used to take it though I can't say whether it helped me or not! x


----------



## rosababy

Yeah, I used to take Maca too. I stopped because the doc had me on so much stuff...

I don't remember if clomid made me o sooner or not...I want to say it did make me o sooner. Good that they're monitoring it. :thumbup:

Hopefully the prolactin was my only issue.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

rosababy said:


> I wonder if older ovaries/bad egg quality could cause miscarriages. Seems to me that if they're bad, they wouldn't fertilize and/or implant. But you have had that happen. Have you ever thought about it being your thyroids? Maybe your progesterone levels checked?


Bad eggs definitely cause miscarriages. That's why miscarriage rates increase with age. My RE says it's 1/5 for 20-somthings. 1/4 for early 30's. 1/3 late thirties, and 1/2 for 40's. 

My thyroid has been checked and it's good and I always have super high progesterone levels when pregnant. My miscarriages have been later and I think progesterone deficiencies are usually early. Like people that have chemicals all of the time. 

Just hoping that next time I'll be one of the 3/4 that don't miscarry. :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

I see...didn't know that. Those are some scary stats. :wacko: Try co q 10. Can't hurt.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rosa, I'll ask today though I don't know if the sonographer will know that kind of stuff. I got a blob of ewcm this morning, woo hoo! FXd its on its way.

Hopeful, hope you get your forever baby soon hun! :hugs2: 

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

So I've had another scan & it was a different sonographer and she was really rough! Just stuck the bloody thing in, wasn't slow or gentle like the previous lady :growlmad:. But anyways, one follicle is way ahead of the other, my biggest one is 20mm so ovulation should happen any time (now if only I can get a +opk!!) So I'm back in on Sunday which I thought was a strange day, but nevermind, at least it means no time off work for that scan. With it being a new sonographer and assistant, they commented on how big the cyst is though, they said it was a big one...:shrug: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Sorry to hear of the rough lady. :hugs: glad to hear o is approaching! Did they have anything more useful to tell you about the cyst rather than just point out it's size? :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, no, she actually asked me what the other sonographer said about it. The other one said she also worked in gynae & they don't need to remove it as it should burst on its own x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Let me first begin by saying, Rosa, I am so, so incredibly sad that it didn't work out for you this time. She-yit, man. :growlmad: This TTC business has got to be one of the worst there is.

Crumbs, my friend, a hearty "congrats" and sticky wishes being sent your way! :kiss:

I don't even know where to begin. I was so sure, like a 100%, that we'd get pregnant. I mean, we were one for one with the IUI. And then, as I'm leaving the country on Monday, 11 days post IUI, I have this bright red blood. Not a lot, but not a smidgin. I cried myself to sleep on Monday night. I told God that I hated him/her several times and even thought about taking a knife to my ovaries (not that I EVER would, just my dramatic woe at the time). And I've been spotting my usual brown stuff ever since. I'll admit, I thought AF would have been here by now. But I'm fairly confident that it will come tomorrow. Ovulation probably happened a day later than I thought, so I'm just off by a day.

I told DH that I will go in for another IUI for the November and December cycles, and then, come the new year, we've got to rethink our game plan. We've been at this since July 2009.

Anyway, to answer hopefulmama, I take clomid cycle days 3-7 and it's 50mg. I had to get it fed-exed to me yesterday because I didn't take with me since I was foolishly thinking we'd get pregnant. Well, I'll be starting it up again on Monday, I'm sure. 

MrsPTTC, I saw your question to Rosa about whether clomid brought her O forward, and I just wanted to let you know that I usually O CD 19-20 and that, with the exception of this cycle, it brought O forward to CD 14. This cycle is was 16. Who knows about next? :shrug: I really hope that cyst doens't cause you pain. I literally couldn't walk for days when mine burst on me in 09.

Mrxmax - I gave up the temping thing a while ago; just wasn't useful for me anymore.

Rosa - I don't want to be a downer, but if we're born with the eggs that we have, how can we improve their quality now? That just doesn't seem possible to me. 

Welcome readyornot! I hope you don't have to hang around in the TTC category for too long.

Much love, ladies. I'll try to be in a better mood when I'm on here again. :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

Ugh. Soleil, I'm so sorry you're in limbo. However, spotting does not mean that AF is coming. Tons of women spot when they're preggo. When is your beta or testing date?

I dunno if egg quality can be improved. Evidently it can though, otherwise doc wouldn't have told me to be on all of these supplements. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs2: Soleil. Sorry things haven't worked out this cycle, though you're not out until the :witch: arrives. 

I got my positive opk!! Woo hoo :happydance: Don't usually ovulate (well at least get my surge) until cd21 & I'm 17 today so it looks like it'll be a few days early! Can't wait for scan tomorrow x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

YAY!!! Good luck!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Soliel - sorry to hear about the spotting. But spotting can occur during pregnancy. Have you done a test at all?? :hugs: :hugs:

I have read that egg quality can be improved just like sperm quality can be improved. We are born with the follicles but as they are maturing they can be influenced by what we eat etc just like sperm quality can be improved. Hopefully those supplements that your doc has you on are going to work wonders for you Rosa and you will get that BFP soon! :hugs:

MrsPTTC - yay for the positive OPK!!! Hopefully that cyst doesn't hurt too much if it does burst. 

MrsMax - sorry to hear AF has arrived. Hopefully you get that appt with the clinic soon.

Hopeful - I hate hearing miscarriage statistics. The docs all say that it is only 1/5 that miscarriage but that still means a 20% chance and I (as have you) have been there. So it really doesn't reasssure me that much. :nope:

Back from my conference. AF has arrived with a bang today - though it kinda started two days ago. Cramps have really kicked in - at least I made it home before that got too bad. Came home to news that DH's stepsister has had her opps baby last night and MIL wanted us to come straight from the airport to visit. DH told MIL a bit of a fib that we had had another loss recently as that was the only way to stop her from insisting we go straight there. She doesn't think I should still be upset about my loss as it has been a whole 8.5 months. Yeah right. Sigh. 

On the upside though, DH dropped off his SA sample yesterday so hopefully some results in the next week or so. 

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: MsJmouse, insensitive MIL's!! :growlmad: And sorry :witch: got you.

I heard that egg quality can be improved to! :thumbup:

AFM I had my scan today and I've ovulated!! Woo hoo :dance:. And I got told (again) I have _beautiful_ lining lol. I think I either ovulated yesterday or today, though only got my positive OPK yesterday and another positive today. I've played around with my temps and if it's not sky high tomorrow FF _doesn't_ give me cross hairs! But if it's high tomorrow it confirms ovulation today, though if that's the case it must have been through the night as the follicle had burst at 8am this morning and she could see what was left of the fluid.... Interesting experiment this, temping when having scans. Maybe today's temp is a bit out of sync though as our clocks went back so took it an hour later than normal :shrug:. So I've got no more scans now, just 5 more months of clomid and we need to wait and see! Sending :dust: to all of you ladies - am I the only one in the 2WW? Everyone else seems to have gotten their AF's within the last week x


----------



## readyORnot

Hi MrsPTTC!! I'm in the 2WW! Based on my newly irregular cycles my AF could be due anywhere between today and the 8th of November! I don't do OPKs yet as I can't get them here - have to wait till I get home (London) in December, so I haven't the foggiest when I ovulated.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh that must be so frustrating, last month when I didn't POAS I knew roughly when my body was trying to ovulate based on my CM & CP. Wishing you lots of luck hun, are you testing or waiting to see if AF shows? x


----------



## readyORnot

I'm waiting it out and if AF doesn't show up by the 10th, I'll finally be testing then! I just can't bear the thought of a BFN - had one my first cycle TTC when AF was 3 days late (based on my original 23-day cycle) and at that point I didn't know my cycles had become irregular. But I felt so awful about that BFN that I haven't been able to do any hpts ever since!
Good luck to you too MrsPTTC - hope you caught that egg! I'm sure it would love to settle down in your 'beautiful lining' for 9 months! LOL


----------



## MsJMouse

Just wanted to say - sorry if I offended anyone with what my dh said to his mum about us having a second loss. It was not my intention. I was tired and a bit dumbfounded that he felt he had to say that to his mum to get her to leave him alone - I know he is really finding it hard lately (we should have a 8 week old by now if we hadn't lost the baby in Feb) and we have already been to see a friend in the last couple of weeks who has just had her baby and I cried in the corridor after seeing her with her gorgeous baby boy so he is just trying to protect me. :cry:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone.

Hi Ready or Not!! Good luck with your tww Ready or Not and MrsPTTC!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Msjmouse x


----------



## mrsmax

MsJ - I was ceratinly not offended. I am just sorry you have such an insensitive MIL (I do too if it helps!) :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

mrsmax said:


> MsJ - I was ceratinly not offended. I am just sorry you have such an insensitive MIL :hugs:

^^^^^WSS. :hugs: J. No one really understands what it's like unless they've been through it. 8 months is not enough time to "get over it" as some people think we should. It still f-ing hurts. A lot. And you are allowed to mourn as long as needed. Sorry about your MIL.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Mrs Max- I think you should ring the clinic! Get an update!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

and I'll be beginning clomid again tonight. Fingers crossed, ladies. What a battle. :wacko:

MrsPTTC, great news about O-ing and the beautiful lining :thumbup: Are you doing IUI, too, or just taking clomid and BD around O?

MsJMouse and Rosa - what kind of supplements do you know of that I could start taking, too? Who knows, maybe my old egg-girls could do with a supplemental lift! :winkwink:

Oh, and MsJMouse, no offense taken at all! and I agree with hopeful and others' comments that your MIL seems sensitively "clueless" and you've got to do what you've got to do to get those types off your reproductive organs (I was going to say "back", but I'm trying to be clever) :haha:

UGHHHH. I'm thinking my next O will be Nov. 14th. So much for the plan to surprise our parents at Christmas. Such is our life.

Have a great week ahead!!


----------



## readyORnot

Soleil Breeze said:


> and I'll be beginning clomid again tonight. Fingers crossed, ladies. What a battle. :wacko:
> 
> MrsPTTC, great news about O-ing and the beautiful lining :thumbup: Are you doing IUI, too, or just taking clomid and BD around O?
> 
> MsJMouse and Rosa - what kind of supplements do you know of that I could start taking, too? Who knows, maybe my old egg-girls could do with a supplemental lift! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh, and MsJMouse, no offense taken at all! and I agree with hopeful and others' comments that your MIL seems sensitively "clueless" and you've got to do what you've got to do to get those types off your reproductive organs (I was going to say "back", but I'm trying to be clever) :haha:
> 
> UGHHHH. I'm thinking my next O will be Nov. 14th. So much for the plan to surprise our parents at Christmas. Such is our life.
> 
> Have a great week ahead!!

Surely if you ovulate mid-November you'd still have plenty of time to do a Christmas surprise! Unless you weren't planning on telling them until you're 12 weeks? Either way, good luck! 

I'm still hoping to have caught this cycle's egg (or to catch the next one) so that I can be 16 weeks (or 12 weeks) by my belated wedding reception at the end of January and get to announce it to everyone!


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> MsJMouse and Rosa - what kind of supplements do you know of that I could start taking, too? Who knows, maybe my old egg-girls could do with a supplemental lift!

I'm taking Co-Q 10, melatonin (at night, helps me sleep, too!), DHEA 25 mg, 3x a day (I think that's the name, and inositol (2 pills in am, 2 in pm, 500 mg I think). I've been on Co-Q 10 for a while, ever since I met my doc, so I would start with that. I got it at CVS.



hopefulmama2b said:


> Mrs Max- I think you should ring the clinic! Get an update!

I second that! Be a pushy broad! :rofl:



MsJMouse said:


> Just wanted to say - sorry if I offended anyone with what my dh said to his mum about us having a second loss. It was not my intention. I was tired and a bit dumbfounded that he felt he had to say that to his mum to get her to leave him alone - I know he is really finding it hard lately (we should have a 8 week old by now if we hadn't lost the baby in Feb) and we have already been to see a friend in the last couple of weeks who has just had her baby and I cried in the corridor after seeing her with her gorgeous baby boy so he is just trying to protect me.

None taken, hun. What a witch...sorry she's so insensitive. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil, thanks hun, no I'm not doing IUI, not yet anyway, just BDing around ovulation. Good luck with this cycle hun! I was taking Maca which is supposed to improve egg quality! I stopped though cos I thought I was taking too many supplements & thought it was making my spotting worse, but I now realise it's probably been the cyst causing the spotting! DH also takes it to help with his little fella's :thumbup:

Readyornot, that would be lovely announcing in to everyone at your reception! I was hoping the same about Christmas, but it never happened :sad1:.

AFM, 2DPO and this 2ww is gonna DRAG! :neutral: I'm trying not to test until 13DPO (if I get that far) which is a saturday and I'm stopping temping as soon as I get my crosshairs which should be tomorrow. Just trying to wait patiently...:coffee: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies,

*Rosa *glad you're feeling better.:hugs:

*MrsMax* family can be the worse! They don't know what to say out their mouths! Sorry your MIL was hurftful

*Soleil* hang in there honey. Hoping for the best. Your PMA really encouraged me recently.
*
Hopeful *hope you're feeling better. I sometimes worry about my eggs especially since I've never been pregnant ever. It can get depressing. However, I think it's good you are trying to what you can to increase equality!
*
MrsPTTC* good luck with everything! Hope it all works out with regulating your cycle and clomid use. Also why did you stop the Maca?

Welcome *ReadyorNot* hope you don't have too wait to long for your BFP!!!

To all of us :dust:

and for our favorite Mommies to Be..wishing you the best each and every day.:cloud9:

Afm,

Went to see the specialist. It was a long visit but I left feeling confident. DH has to do another SA to confirm his abnormal results. He has issues with count, motility and the FS did mention something about morphology concerns. If the next one comes back similar she's going to refer dh to a Urologist. I think this is the best thing.

As for me there was a scan and hormonal test which will continue through out this cycle also I have to go in for a PK test. Lastly I'll have to lose about 25 lbs. I am bumbed about that. I already feel stressed about TTC but the pressures of losing weight on top kinda has me down. However, I just have to keep my head up and do this for myself and my future child(ren).


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks regal. I stopped cos I didn't like the number of supplements I was taking & I thought it was making my mid LP spotting worse , but I now think the spotting was due to the cyst. I got my crosshairs today so my thermometer is staying put in my drawer! Month 14 started today :growlmad: x


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Regal - sounds like you have a plan which is good. 

BTW it wasnt my MIL who was insensitive - it was MsJ's 0 but my MIL is a cow and would be insensitive if we trusted her enough to telling her anything - so thanks anways! ;)

I called the clinic and they had just made me an appointment - 29th Nov!! Seems ages away, but looking forward to it. It will be the first time ever (in 19 months by then) that we have ever sat in front of a fertility doctor. We have to pay as NHS wont cover us, but we have been saving like mad so if we need it, we will be able to afford IVF in March. And I guess then we keep saving and paying until we can get pregnant. Yikes. For anyone in the UK N- this seems so unfair. I hate the postcode lottery - I dont udnerstand why if I lived 30 miles in the other direction or was 1 year younger I woudl get 2 free rounds of IVF when I pay the same tax as everyone else (in fact, probably a hell of a lot more than many!). Grrr. Gripe over.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for your appointment mrsmax!! :happydance: But I agree its absolutely shocking that you can't get free IVF! :grr: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil Breeze said:


> and I'll be beginning clomid again tonight. Fingers crossed, ladies. What a battle. :wacko:
> 
> UGHHHH. I'm thinking my next O will be Nov. 14th. So much for the plan to surprise our parents at Christmas. Such is our life.
> 
> Have a great week ahead!!

Good luck this cycle!! Question- were you not o-ing before? Why are you taking clomid? So you have more targets? I will be doing an unmediated IUI next cyle. He said since I ovulate I don't need it. :shrug: I'm glad because I hate taking drugs but wouldn't have minded having more targets. 



readyORnot said:


> [I'm still hoping to have caught this cycle's egg (or to catch the next one) so that I can be 16 weeks (or 12 weeks) by my belated wedding reception at the end of January and get to announce it to everyone!

That would be a great end to a wonderful evening!!



MrsPTTC said:


> AFM, 2DPO and this 2ww is gonna DRAG! :neutral: I'm trying not to test until 13DPO (if I get that far) which is a saturday and I'm stopping temping as soon as I get my crosshairs which should be tomorrow. Just trying to wait patiently...:coffee: x

Yay on finally getting crosshairs! FXXX for you!!!



Regalpeas said:


> Afm,
> 
> Went to see the specialist. It was a long visit but I left feeling confident. DH has to do another SA to confirm his abnormal results. He has issues with count, motility and the FS did mention something about morphology concerns. If the next one comes back similar she's going to refer dh to a Urologist. I think this is the best thing.
> 
> As for me there was a scan and hormonal test which will continue through out this cycle also I have to go in for a PK test. Lastly I'll have to lose about 25 lbs. I am bumbed about that. I already feel stressed about TTC but the pressures of losing weight on top kinda has me down. However, I just have to keep my head up and do this for myself and my future child(ren).

Good luck with DH's SA! I'm sure it's frustrating about the weight, but so worth it if it increases your chances. :hugs:



mrsmax said:


> HiI called the clinic and they had just made me an appointment - 29th Nov!! Seems ages away, but looking forward to it. It will be the first time ever (in 19 months by then) that we have ever sat in front of a fertility doctor. We have to pay as NHS wont cover us, but we have been saving like mad so if we need it, we will be able to afford IVF in March. And I guess then we keep saving and paying until we can get pregnant. Yikes. For anyone in the UK N- this seems so unfair. I hate the postcode lottery - I dont udnerstand why if I lived 30 miles in the other direction or was 1 year younger I woudl get 2 free rounds of IVF when I pay the same tax as everyone else (in fact, probably a hell of a lot more than many!). Grrr. Gripe over.

YAY!!!! You have an appointment! I hope they let you do IUI so we can be IUI cycle buddies! It is crap about the age restrictions. Your not ancient my god! I'm glad you and DH planned for it just in case though. That way you're prepared. Would love to share that bottle of wine with you that you were talking about!

AFM- Saw RE this morning! Unmedicated IUI next cycle. We'll do this three cycles and then re-evaluate! Dear god, please let this work!!!!! No insurance coverage for IVF, but we've saved just in case.


----------



## rosababy

Wow, lots of action lately! Ladies not taking this infertility crap lying down and making some moves! THAT'S what I like to see!!! :gun:

Regal, glad you went to see a specialist, and I'm glad to hear you left feeling good. My dh had a few SAs too. What's a PK test? Bummer about losing weight. :wacko: I suggest Weight Watchers. :thumbup: Works really well, and you don't feel deprived. You still get to have those little treats.

mrsmax, total crap about your insurance. :grr: I'm proud of you for saving up money in case you need it for ivf. :thumbup: Hopefully you won't need it. Or maybe an IUI, which is way cheaper. I've never understood the insurance in the UK. Seems so unfair. You're going to be pregnant soon!!!

hopeful, YAY FOR AN IUI!!!! Unmedicated...so do they track your ovulation or do you just go in when you get a +opk? I'm so excited for you!! Do you have any dates yet? Like when they think you'll be in for the actual iui? I'm not sure how that process works, since I'm sure it's different than ivf. I'm so excited!! And good for you for saving for ivf, just in case. Never hurts. You won't need it though...you'll get preggo with the iui and then you can spend the $$ on a vacation! :haha:


Afm, got all of my dates for my new ivf round, and I don't have to take any sick days for the appointments! Just the retrieval and the transfer. That's a relief! Retrieval around december 9. Things that are going differently: I'm on several new supplements and a med for my high prolactin (whatever that means...), I'm doing acupuncture, I'm doing only one med for stimulating and I'm injecting it in the am AND the pm (as opposed to last time when I had 2 meds and did them both at night). Those are some good changes. I hope this round works!


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - sounds like you have some really positive things going on for this cycle. Yay for 9th December :dust: Re insurance in the UK - we all pay "national" insurance to the government through our wages - the more you earm the more you pay. However, each geographical area decides what to do with their budget and lots of districts restrict access to free IVF - so people like me end up paying a ton of insurance but the gvt decide that IVF isnt critical to health and so chose to use the £ on other stuff. We can get personal health insurance - which I had with work until last Jan, but it rarely covers IVF :( 

It does sounds like everyone is trying new stuff - please let it work fr all of us!

Hopeful - that's great about the IUI. I really hope we are IUI cycle buddies - that would be awesome. I would like to do a couple of rounds before considering IVF too. Yipee - we will get our BFP


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - how's the bump doing? Let us live vicariously through you please.

MrsPttc - hows the 2WW going?


----------



## Crumbs

I just wanted to say that I'm silently rooting for all of you ladies! I still come by here everyday! I've joined new threads, but it's just NOT the same!

So :dust: and Anne Geddes! Anne Geddes? I forgot to tell you about that. Remember my fertile myrtle friend with the new "oopsie". Well she told me to look at babies! As in just stare at them and your uterus is supposed to "get itself ready". Well, I did. So instead of feeling all down and outs when I saw a cute baby, I just ooohed and awwwed. Again, I'm not sure if that really helped but that's another *new* thing I did this cycle.

Afm, I'm tired. The nausea's kicking in. But if I eat right away it goes away - could it really be that simple? I made an appointment for some bloodtest and urine tests and to meet with my midwife on the 16th. No ultrasound yet, since they don't offer it here so early. No idea when I can get an ultrasound but I'm just hoping everything goes well and the little bean sticks!

Have I mentioned how much I'm rooting for you all?! :pink::blue::pink::blue::yellow:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Crumbs. I think Piccollo said she started looking at pictures of babies when she got her BFP too. I think I will try that :)

Glad all is good - hope you have the best pregnancy ever - you deserve it and we will all be joining you soon - I promise.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I got lots of smiles from you girls today - between Rosa's "bringing out the guns" emoticon, Crumbs rooting for us, and mrsmax saying that we WILL all be pregnant soon! :flower: Sometimes you just need a lift in this TTC business.

So I was out of the country for 10 days and missed my nurse's call. I did bloodwork when I went for my IUI in October and apparently my prolactin is elevated (just like you rosababy). She says that I need to retest after fasting (I hadn't fasted the day of the IUI). Apparently, if your prolactin is high, a fertilized egg won't implant. :nope: Just another thing to add to the list. Anyway, I shouldn't be negative. Hopefully I'll get the script for the test and take it early next week and the bloodwork will come back fine. Women who have hypothyroidism (which I do) often have elevated prolactin levels. The nurse said that I can't do an IUI this cycle if my prolactin is high after the retest. :cry: But maybe that's why I didn't have success this past cycle?

hopefulmama, I O just fine (usu. CD 19), but my fert. doc wants me on it because he said that it creates the best possible follicle and when that happens, your luteal phase is the best it can be. I dunno. I still spotted like hell this past cycle...but that could be an effect of elevated prolactin, too (just finding this stuff out).

I like how all you girls are saving for just-in-case treatments. Our insurance doesn't cover anything fertility-related, other than a discount on the meds. Big whoop. DH thinks he's found a way for us to do IVF @ $9,000 though, which is waaay less than the $20,000+ one of our friends has to pay. I'm just hoping that IUI works for us before the year is out.

mrspttc - way to put that thermometer away! We are rooting for you girl!!

regalpeas - you have the right attitude, this weight-loss thing is all about you being as healthy as you can be to live as long as possible with those children you are going to have! Maybe by focusing on something other than baby-making, you might just get pregnant?

readyornot - yeah, I was planning to wait until after the 3 month mark. I think if I hadn't miscarried (around 9 weeks) earlier this year, I wouldn't be so cautious, but now, I'm like "I'm gonna wait" (or at least try!) before I tell.

Here's to a lovely weekend, ladies! :friends:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rosa &#8211; glad to hear you&#8217;ve got a date for the next round!

Soleil &#8211; I know the Prolactin result was bad news, but as that could be why last round wasn&#8217;t successful, hopefully it&#8217;s something they can treat and you&#8217;ll get your :bfp: soon!

Mrsmax &#8211; Thanks for asking! This 2WW is the hardest yet :( Knowing I definitely ovulated & that my lining was great makes such a difference. I&#8217;m not testing for 8 days :coffee: though I could test in 5 at 10DPO if I wanted to. I&#8217;m &#8216;officially&#8217; 5 DPO, though I could be 6. FF says I am 5 but the day it says I ovulated I had an early morning scan and the follicle had popped by 8am so I might have ovulated the night before or early hours of the morning. I&#8217;m trying not to SS but I&#8217;ve got creamy CM which I&#8217;ve never noticed in the LP, and I&#8217;ve got some small twinges. I&#8217;ve got a dull ache in my abdomen tonight and have a feeling it might be that damn cyst making itself known as I know it&#8217;s too early for implantation! I&#8217;m so hormonal at the minute &#8211; do you think it&#8217;s likely to be an effect of the clomid even though I took my last tablet ages ago? Everything is annoying me and stressing me out, and I&#8217;m crying over nothing. Had a row with DH tonight and he&#8217;s gone out. Apparently I am a horrible bitch like usual :rofl: 

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## readyORnot

MrsPTTC, good luck and I hope you can hold out for 8 days! Hormones are such a nuisance sometimes! Everything's irritating me at the moment, especially my husband (this website is just about keeping me semi-sane) and I can barely look at my husband right now, let alone speak to him and the poor guy's absolutely clueless as to what he's done wrong... I feel like going up to him and giving him a hug and telling him he hasn't done anything but i need him to stay at least 10 yards away - but I don't think that'll really help!

If my (irregular) cycle is the same length as last time AF is due tomorrow, so here's to her staying away!

Good weekend to you and to all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: ReadyorNot! You took the words right out of my mouth! When are you testing hun? x


----------



## readyORnot

I'm planning to test on the 10th if AF hasn't shown up by then but I'm fast losing hope - since yesterday I've been getting crampy pre-AF feelings, bloating which had subsided for a few days is back with a vengeance, and BBs sore/tender - I've been running to the loo all day to make sure AF hasn't arrived (I go straight from 0 to full flow so don't want to get caught out) and I'm considering wearing a sea sponge (tampon) tonight just in case...

by the way, where is Washington, UK? Never heard of it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Don't lose hope hun! AF & pg symptoms are so similar so you might be pleasantly surprised! Sea sponge?? :haha: Washington is in the North East, between Newcastle & Sunderland :) . My dull ache got worse last night, I actually wanted a hot water bottle to take it away as it was so irritating, but I didn't dare incase it affected implantation. I don't think it is my cyst after all as its lower down & my cyst pain is usually sharp. Urgh I hate waiting! x


----------



## readyORnot

Sounds promising!! Darn that TWW... I remember somebody posting how great it would be if we could just turn flourescent green or something so that we'd know straight away as soon as we conceive and then we wouldn't have to deal with all the waiting and not knowing!

Sea sponge is one of my favourite discoveries ever! Sorry if this is a bit TMI but I hadn't been able to use regular tampons since I was a teenager, and a few years ago I tried mooncups but I can't use those either. Then a couple of years ago I started using washable sanitary towels and discovered sea sponge at the same time. They're AWESOME, and completely natural! There's loads of websites you can get them, including amazon. I TOTALLY recommend.:thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

readyORnot said:


> Sounds promising!! Darn that TWW... I remember somebody posting how great it would be if we could just turn flourescent green or something so that we'd know straight away as soon as we conceive and then we wouldn't have to deal with all the waiting and not knowing!
> 
> Sea sponge is one of my favourite discoveries ever! Sorry if this is a bit TMI but I hadn't been able to use regular tampons since I was a teenager, and a few years ago I tried mooncups but I can't use those either. Then a couple of years ago I started using washable sanitary towels and discovered sea sponge at the same time. They're AWESOME, and completely natural! There's loads of websites you can get them, including amazon. I TOTALLY recommend.:thumbup:

I bloody wish we could turn fluorescent green!! :haha: Every twinge I'm wondering could it be. I can't use tampons very well but was forced to last month when AF interrupted the last day of my beach holiday! I'm using softcups after :sex: to keep the :spermy: in place & I love them but they're not reusable & I take it you like reusable/washable things so they'd be no good. I will have to Google sea sponges! x


----------



## mrsmax

Just quickly to say hi. Mrspttc I must be very close to you tonight as I am a couple of miles from sunderland. I've had a very emotional day today want to explain but scared it would identify Mr in the outside world, but it sure made me count my blessings and made me thankful for the life I have rather than just focusing On the life I don't have right this mo. X x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no mrsmax!! :hugs: Send me a pm hun. Hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Just quickly to say hi. Mrspttc I must be very close to you tonight as I am a couple of miles from sunderland. I've had a very emotional day today want to explain but scared it would identify Mr in the outside world, but it sure made me count my blessings and made me thankful for the life I have rather than just focusing On the life I don't have right this mo. X x

Oh hun, I hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## pink80

mrsmax said:


> Just quickly to say hi. Mrspttc I must be very close to you tonight as I am a couple of miles from sunderland. I've had a very emotional day today want to explain but scared it would identify Mr in the outside world, but it sure made me count my blessings and made me thankful for the life I have rather than just focusing On the life I don't have right this mo. X x

Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

I know I haven't been here long but I got a BFP this morning!


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Ready or not. Glad you didnt haveto hang around on this thread for long. H&H 9 months. 

Thanks everyone for your concern - for a few hours on Saturday morning I thouht DH had been in a serious accident. Luckily he wasnt - but jeez scared me. I was hysterical for a few hours. Never want to go through that again. 

How is everyone?

I am in the middle of the fertile bit and as usual at this stage I feel really positive that we'll catch the egg this time! I think it must be hormones as I know it is very unlikely based on past!!

Am spending a few minutes a day looking at pictures of babies after crumbs and Piccolo said that's what they did when they got their BFP. Who know, worth a go!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo, congrats readyornot! How many dpo are you? Any symptoms to share? x


----------



## mrsmax

I love this thread - makes me laugh out loud : https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/768520-you-know-youve-been-ttc-too-long.html


----------



## readyORnot

*Mrsmax, *as the banks would say "past performance is not an indicator of future performance" so I'm glad you sound like you have a great PMA for this cycle and I really hope you get your BFP soon! A spoonful of honey sprinkled with a bit of cinnamon seems to have produced 3 or 4 BFPs this month alone so you could maybe give that a go? Nothing to lose! 

*MrsPTTC,* I refused to symptom-spot this month but the BFP certainly explains a few things! I believe I'm about 16DPO, and my symptoms have been:
serious bloating for the last 4 days (and also bloating about 2 weeks ago which lasted a few days); nausea (which strangely I have had non-stop for 3 months, but has gotten MUCH worse in the last 4-5 days); my left boob is really painful on the side, around the armpit. Very sensitive nipples; Since Friday I've had what I thought was pre-AF cramps but I guess it was something else! Indigestion (last 3 days), and not wanting to be anywhere near my husband! I've had headaches but then again I've been getting these frequently over the last 3 months.  I'm actually having a slight fluttering feeling in my abdomen as I type. Also, I had a bit of backache for the last 2 days.
Can't think of anything else for now! 

I hope it's okay for me to continue stalking this thread: I'm really rooting for all of you!


----------



## Crumbs

*readyORnot*, congratulations! :happydance: Wishing you a smooth pregnancy and a healthy and beautiful baby!!! :flower:

*mrsmax*, on the days when I don't feel pregnant, I make sure to look-up cute babies. I don't know what it is but it's like I want to remind my body! It's oddly comforting and maybe because I started doing right before but I'm hooked!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry mrsmax didn't notice your post before I posted. So pleased he is ok hun. It wasn't that huge pile up on Friday night was it?? 

Readyornot, I love it 'I refused to symptom spot but here are my long list of symptoms!' :rofl: Thanks for sharing hun & wishing you a h&h 9 months.

AFM, 3 days of temps higher than usual in my LP, & this morning was my highest temp EVER! The circles are open as I've not been sleeping well but bad sleep is common for me & doesn't seem to make that much difference to my temps. Had dull cramps at the weekend & last night some sharp pains, also had creamy cm. However, my usual spotting may be starting this evening so I'm well pee'd off :growlmad: but we'll see if it stays or goes. I'm not very hopeful anymore. DH says :test: tomorrow 10 dpo but I just don't see the point. But its so hard not too! 

Sending you all baby :dust: x


----------



## readyORnot

MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry mrsmax didn't notice your post before I posted. So pleased he is ok hun. It wasn't that huge pile up on Friday night was it??
> 
> Readyornot, I love it 'I refused to symptom spot but here are my long list of symptoms!' :rofl: Thanks for sharing hun & wishing you a h&h 9 months.
> 
> AFM, 3 days of temps higher than usual in my LP, & this morning was my highest temp EVER! The circles are open as I've not been sleeping well but bad sleep is common for me & doesn't seem to make that much difference to my temps. Had dull cramps at the weekend & last night some sharp pains, also had creamy cm. However, my usual spotting may be starting this evening so I'm well pee'd off :growlmad: but we'll see if it stays or goes. I'm not very hopeful anymore. DH says :test: tomorrow 10 dpo but I just don't see the point. But its so hard not too!
> 
> Sending you all baby :dust: x

some good signs here, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## mrsmax

Mrs - yes it was. He missed it by minutes but had no reception so couldnt text to say he was ok. I was terrified. . Yay for high temps - but I kinda hate temping now after last month's false hope. I really hope this is it for you.....I cant believe your DH tells you to test - I hide almost all my testing from DH in case he thinks I'm a freak!!

Crumbs - looking at the baby pictures does make me feel broody!! Could be a good sign.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I had a feeling that's what it was, no wonder you were worried sick, it was awful looking at the footage, all those poor people :sad1:.

I'm really not hopeful despite the high temps. I stopped temping last week but woke up at usual temping time Sunday morning so grabbed my thermometer out of interest & cos it was high thought I'd carry on for a few days, I think tomorrow will be my last one, AF due Fri or sat based on my 11 or 12 day LP. I just had the urge to POAS even though I know its ridiculously early & I had some cheapies I bought the other day. Obviously BFN, I am so stupid :rofl: x


----------



## mrsmax

:hugs: I can never resist testing early. You know it is early though.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks, but temp drop today & spotting back :growlmad: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi everyone. Sorry a bit brain drained today :wacko: so I have forgotten most of the replies I was going to make. Hope everyone is well. 

Congrats ReadyOrNot. Happy 9 months to you. :happydance:

MrsMax - glad to hear your DH is okay and missed that accident - it was big enough that it made the news here in Australia and it looked horrible.:hugs:

For some reason FF thinks I o'd on cd8 which I highly doubt but my plan this month was to stop temping after O is confirmed but as I don't agree with FF I keep picking up that thermometer each morning. :dohh:

DH's SA (which he finally went and did) came back fine though the quantity was a bit on the low side so the GP isn't concerned. My thyroid function came back better this month so the GP is going to keep monitoring it and my mum is going to organise an appt with a natural therapist who specialises in thyroid function to see if we can improve it further without heading down the road of medications. 

Good luck to the ladies who are due to test. We are due to some more BFPs on this thread. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## pink80

Congrats ReadyorNot - H&H 9 Months xx



mrsmax said:


> Mrs - yes it was. He missed it by minutes but had no reception so couldnt text to say he was ok. I was terrified. .

I thought it might be that - I'm sooo glad that he's ok - I'm not surprised you were upset, I would have been a mess :hugs:



MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks, but temp drop today & spotting back :growlmad: x

Sorry :hugs:



MsJMouse said:


> For some reason FF thinks I o'd on cd8 which I highly doubt but my plan this month was to stop temping after O is confirmed but as I don't agree with FF I keep picking up that thermometer each morning. :dohh:
> 
> DH's SA (which he finally went and did) came back fine though the quantity was a bit on the low side so the GP isn't concerned. My thyroid function came back better this month so the GP is going to keep monitoring it and my mum is going to organise an appt with a natural therapist who specialises in thyroid function to see if we can improve it further without heading down the road of medications.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies who are due to test. We are due to some more BFPs on this thread. :hugs: and :dust:

Why don't you agree with FF ??? Good news about Hubby's SA :thumbup: Hope the therapist helps :hugs:

AFM - I have no idea :shrug: I'm a mess....... It's all in my journal as some of you know, so I'm not going to dump it all on you guys. Just wanted to let you know I'm still here for you all :hi:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

ReadyOrNot- Congratulations! Wishing you a happy healthy nine months!

MRSPTTC- ARG!!! Sorry to hear about the temp drop and spotting. Dang witch :grr: Is the doc wanting you to try clomid alone for a few cycles and then switch to clomid plus IUI? Good luck, hun! I'm rooting for you!!

MsJ- I was looking at your chart wondernig what the heck the deal was?! Maybe it's just one of those super cycle months that some people have! You said you wanted shorter cycles :wacko: At least you dtd that day just in case!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you hopeful! I'm feeling very emotional tonight, completely fed up & stressed out, & sooo tired with not sleeping properly for 5 nights in a row! Spotting is just off coloured creamy CM, but its not normal I know that. May as well continue temping until the weekend now, but I bloody hate it, gives you false hope. I'm just staying on the clomid for 5 more months, but unmonitored which I'm a bit gutted about as I know I ovulated this cycle but have heard of clomid working 1 cycle but not the next. I'm sure everything will be fine though, I need to have some PMA! I think IUI would be on the cards if the next 5 months doesn't work out x


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. :hi: Insurance is covering my meds! Just confirmed it today. What a relief!

Acupuncture was great. I loved it, and I'm hoping it will help. I have another ultrasound tomorrow to track my ovulation, but doc said my ovaries looked excellent on Monday. :thumbup: He said already they look MUCH better than last cycle. I'm excited! 

Retrieval is one month from today. BRING IN ON!! :yipee:

I'm ready for all of us to be bump buddies. :hugs: I feel like some of us have been on this thread for wayyyyyyyyy too long! :wacko: I'm ready to move to some pregnancy threads!


----------



## readyORnot

rosababy said:


> Hi, ladies. :hi: Insurance is covering my meds! Just confirmed it today. What a relief!
> 
> Acupuncture was great. I loved it, and I'm hoping it will help. I have another ultrasound tomorrow to track my ovulation, but doc said my ovaries looked excellent on Monday. :thumbup: He said already they look MUCH better than last cycle. I'm excited!
> 
> Retrieval is one month from today. BRING IN ON!! :yipee:
> 
> I'm ready for all of us to be bump buddies. :hugs: I feel like some of us have been on this thread for wayyyyyyyyy too long! :wacko: I'm ready to move to some pregnancy threads!

good luck! Hopefully this is it for you!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies,

Congrats! *ReadyorNo*t omg this is so exciting! :)H&H all the way through. :)

*MsJ *(I think I got it right this time ;>) Glad dh's SA was good. Also I think it's good you are trying other options to help your thyroid. 


*MrsPTTC* :hugs: hang in there. I hope things get better. :flower:

*Rosa* I can feel your positivity.:happydance: I am so happy things look better this time around. Only one month to go. Praying this is it for you hun. You deserve it it! :)


Afm,

I went for a PK- post coital test last week and it was negative. :( The nurse saw no sperm. She wanted to try again 2-3 days after but I OV so it was a no go. I have to go in next week for progesterone level testing. Sigh... I am already worn out from this process and it hasnt even started yet. lol smh. Shame on me. I'm just a bit down. I had a moment this past week as someone who mentioned to me a few months back that she and her husband would be trying for a baby soon revealed that she was in early stages of pregnancy. I am very happy for her but in that very moment I felt abnormal...like duh of course she would get pregnant. It doesnt take _normal_ people forever to conceive. (I hope I did not offend anyone. This is not an attack on anyone, but really how down I was feeling on myself that day). Later on I got over it because I knew I was being a brat and really I don't know what came over me. Then the other day I was craving pickles as I have bad cravings during 2ww...go frickin figure. So anyhow a lady at the store asked me if I was pregnant because she heard me mention I was craving and I said not but then I got really really sad. Wth??? I honestly don't want to get all emo over this. I've come this far with surgeries (1 year of no pregnancy then WTT) then trying for over another a year. So many people have gone through so much more. I can tough this out. So that's where I am right now.

Here's to hoping you all are feeling much better than I. :dust:

And cheering on preggie mommies to be!


----------



## mrsmax

Regal :hugs: I am sure most of us ladies have experienced all those feelings. I often feel like a freak and alone and the only one whose body doesnt work etc etc. Keep up the PMA. What is a PK test? 

MrsPTTC - :hugs: to you too. 

Rosa - yay for the insurance. That's great news.


----------



## mrsmax

Just done some calculations and this AF is due on DH's birthday and the next one on Christmas Eve/Christmas Day. How crappy will that be (unless it is BFP in which case - best present ever...). Sigh. 

I keep staring at those baby pictures. Hope the visualistion is working!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Post coital is when they take a sample of your CM 2-8hrs after you have sex to see how the sperm are doing in the CM. If count is low or if there are anti sperm antibodies you'll get a negative which means they saw either no sperm at all or the sperm they see are all dead.


----------



## Regalpeas

PS thanks MrsMax. I too need to start looking at baby pictures. There's tons on FB. lol Maybe I'll start there. :) Hoping for your birthday(dh)/holiday BFP!!!! Woohoo!!!!!! :dust: & PMA


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax it could go both ways I guess, how amazing would it be to get a BFP on xmas day?! I forgot to ask, how come you were in the north east on sat?

Rosa that is fab news! :dance:

Regal, I've never heard of that procedure before, is that used to see if your cm is compatible with the sperm? That's what really frightens me, what if we're not compatible?

AFM temp rise this morning & slept a bit better. Spotting still there but I'm testing again Saturday if :witch: doesn't arrive. I have 53 points on the FF pregnancy estimated but I'm sure that means nothing!

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pink - I have just seen your post & had a quick read of your journal as I'm on my phone. I'm so sorry for your losses hun :hugs: xx


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Just done some calculations and this AF is due on DH's birthday and the next one on Christmas Eve/Christmas Day. How crappy will that be (unless it is BFP in which case - best present ever...). Sigh.
> 
> I keep staring at those baby pictures. Hope the visualistion is working!!

My beta will probably be the 23rd of December, so I feel your pain. It's either going to be the worst Christmas ever or the best. :wacko:



Regalpeas said:


> Post coital is when they take a sample of your CM 2-8hrs after you have sex to see how the sperm are doing in the CM. If count is low or if there are anti sperm antibodies you'll get a negative which means they saw either no sperm at all or the sperm they see are all dead.

Sorry about your bad test results hun. Maybe an IUI would help with this? That way, the :spermy: don't have to travel through the cm. :shrug: And I feel the same way you do with the emotions about getting pregnant. It's exhausting and depressing, isn't it? We'll get there. :hugs:


----------



## Crumbs

Regalpeas :hugs: rosababy :hugs: MrsPTTC :hugs: mrsmax :hugs: hopefulmama2b :hugs: Pink :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

^^WSS^^


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I'm in a good mood! The doctor's office called and said that my fasting prolactin level was perfectly normal! Whooo hoooo! So when I get a positive this weekend, I can go in for an IUI! I have never been so happy to meet that plastic tube. I thought that this cycle was going to be out. :dohh:

Regal - thanks for the info. on the post-coital test. I have always wondered if I have killer CM, and that's why we can't get pregnant. Our doc. said not to bother with the test (but I really want to know!) and that's why we went straight to IUI. So did you have anti-sperm antibodies present or no? Oh, and about that "normal" comment, girl, I think that a lot. Normal people (i.e., not ME) get pregnant. :kiss:

Readyornot - I cannot remember if I said it yet, but CONGRATS!!! :dust: Sticky dust galore to you!!

Rosa - please let's hurry up and join a pregnancy thread! This HAS been too long already!! Grrrr. 

MrsPTTC - I hope that your behind is joining a pregnancy thread any day now! I am sending out all the good wishes in the world for you to be pregnant. Remember, you're not out until the red lady sings. So keep up the PMA! One question for you, though, have you asked your doctor about the side effects of being on clomid for so long? e.g. a thin lining? Just wondering. Mine basically made out like I shouldn't be on it for too many months... 

:friends: Girls, have a great weekend! I will be going in for an insem - I know it!! Praying, praying, praying that this one works out! Third time's a charm!! :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for the IUI Soleil!! Brilliant news! Keep us updated!

The Dr didn't say anything about any side affects of Clomid in the long term. But when I went for my U/S's she said I had beautiful thick lining! So why haven't I got a :bfp:? :shrug: Still no AF but BIG temp dip today :sad1:. The spotting is still there but just tinted CM and I can't feel any AF signs yet as all I can feel is cramping due to what I think is a bad case of wind! I felt like I was dying last night, it was horrid and I was getting no sympathy from DH. I've taken tests every day as I got some cheapies & BFN. Expecting :witch: to fly in tomorrow or Sunday.

Does anyone use a CBFM? I'm thinking of getting one but dont want to waste my time if they're no better than OPK's... I'm DEFINITELY not temping next month, please stop me! :haha:

xx


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC - step away from the themometer :dohh:

I have one more day that I am allowed to temp and then I will put it away (hopefully for a year) :cloud9:


----------



## readyORnot

my fingers are crossed for everyone! Loving the PMA in here!


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck with the IUI this week Soliel. 

Sorry to see AF arrived MrsPTTC. Hopefully it will be a different story at the end of the coming cycle. :hugs:

RegalPeas - so what is the next step if another PK comes back negative?? 

Pink -:hugs:

Rosa and MrsMax - if I don't get a bfp this month, it is likely that AF will be due just after xmas next month as well. :hugs:

Hopeful - I didn't agree with FF cause the post o temps were too low (36.30-36.40) and when i compared the temps with previous months (generally above 36.50) it was obvious that it looked wrong. I think I will o in the next few days and then the temps will jump up properly if that makes sense. 

Hope you are all having a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:witch: flew in yesterday :cry: but I'm fine now after a few tears. 

Thanks mrsmax, keep telling me that! 

Thanks msjmouse.

If I'm not pg this new cycle then I would potentially be ovulating over Xmas, lots of Xmas sex ha ha! x


----------



## mrsmax

:hugs: MrsPTTC - I O'd Christmas Eve last year :) Makes for an interesting Christmas with the in laws!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha! I won't have that problem thank god!! x


----------



## readyORnot

MrsPTTC said:


> :witch: flew in yesterday :cry: but I'm fine now after a few tears.
> 
> Thanks mrsmax, keep telling me that!
> 
> Thanks msjmouse.
> 
> If I'm not pg this new cycle then I would potentially be ovulating over Xmas, lots of Xmas sex ha ha! x

sorry about AF, but maybe a pre-Christmas BFP? Otherwise Christmas sex sounds fun!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

why WOULD anything go normally? I mean, CD 16, one WOULD think I would have a +OPK by today. April [my first round of clomid and when I got pregnant], I had a + on CD 13. September was the second round of clomid. Had a + on CD 14. October [my second IUI], I had a + on CD 15. So, call me crazy, but I thought 'It's probably coming today. It's CD 16 after all.' NOTHING. Did I miss the surge?! This is so saddening. I do not understand why I am progressively O-ing later and later if I'm taking the same amount of clomid?! 

Sometimes I just hate my body. But I know it would control itself better if it could. 

Girls, if I don't get a +OPK tomorrow, this cycle is out. We missed the surge. :cry:

MrsPTTC - :hugs:

I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil don't lose hope hun! I'm sure I read on a thread someone thought they were out as they didnt ovulate until cd21 on clomid & their Dr said it was too late but they got a BFP! Anything can delay ovulation, are you stressed at all? Hope you get your + & you get your iui hun :hugs: x


----------



## Regalpeas

MrsPTTC said:


> Regal, I've never heard of that procedure before, is that used to see if your cm is compatible with the sperm? That's what really frightens me, what if we're not compatible?

I know who knew so much could go wrong.:growlmad::dohh::growlmad:



rosababy said:


> Sorry about your bad test results hun. Maybe an IUI would help with this? That way, the :spermy: don't have to travel through the cm. :shrug: And I feel the same way you do with the emotions about getting pregnant. It's exhausting and depressing, isn't it? We'll get there. :hugs:

Thanks.:hugs: We will! The nurse spoke to me about IUI. She said DH and I will at least need that. However, the doctor hasn't said anything to me about it. So I'm just holding out for official information.



Soleil Breeze said:


> Regal - thanks for the info. on the post-coital test. I have always wondered if I have killer CM, and that's why we can't get pregnant. Our doc. said not to bother with the test (but I really want to know!) and that's why we went straight to IUI. So did you have anti-sperm antibodies present or no? Oh, and about that "normal" comment, girl, I think that a lot. Normal people (i.e., not ME) get pregnant. :kiss:

Thanks for the support.:flower: I felt bad thinking that way. There were no sperm present at all. The nurse concluded that this was yet another confirmation of dh's low sperm count. She wanted to take another to be sure but was unable to. 



MsJMouse said:


> RegalPeas - so what is the next step if another PK comes back negative??


Next they plan to test my progesterone levels. DH needs to get another SA, but why? We pretty much know his count is low. So he and I decided he would go straight to a urologist. 
The nurse is basically say with count as low as his we will need IUI. I'm just waiting for the dr to confirm this or---not.



MrsPTTC said:


> :witch: flew in yesterday :cry: but I'm fine now after a few tears.
> 
> Thanks mrsmax, keep telling me that!
> 
> Thanks msjmouse.
> 
> If I'm not pg this new cycle then I would potentially be ovulating over Xmas, lots of Xmas sex ha ha! x

Sorry about the witch! FX FX hope next time around is it for you!



Soleil Breeze said:


> why WOULD anything go normally? I mean, CD 16, one WOULD think I would have a +OPK by today. April [my first round of clomid and when I got pregnant], I had a + on CD 13. September was the second round of clomid. Had a + on CD 14. October [my second IUI], I had a + on CD 15. So, call me crazy, but I thought 'It's probably coming today. It's CD 16 after all.' NOTHING. Did I miss the surge?! This is so saddening. I do not understand why I am progressively O-ing later and later if I'm taking the same amount of clomid?!
> 
> Sometimes I just hate my body. But I know it would control itself better if it could.
> 
> Girls, if I don't get a +OPK tomorrow, this cycle is out. We missed the surge. :cry:

I hope everything went well with you. FX FX FX!!!




To everyone else :dust: and :hugs:! Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regalpeas said:


> Next they plan to test my progesterone levels. DH needs to get another SA, but why? We pretty much know his count is low. So he and I decided he would go straight to a urologist.
> The nurse is basically say with count as low as his we will need IUI. I'm just waiting for the dr to confirm this or---not.

We got told this too Regal even though my DH's was really good, he said if :spermy: can go up it can go down! So we'll be doing another SA when we're off at xmas, just to put my mind at rest. Apparently they always ask for it to be done twice x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC- :hugs: so sorry that your first clomid cycle didn't work. :hugs: I know you're disapointed. I hope this next cycle is it for you. 

Soliel- How frustrating. :hugs: I hope you got your positive and it worked out. Question for you...do you go in day after pos. opk or day of?

AFM: IUI this morning. I'm not sure if we did it on the right day though. I think it should've been tomorrow. RE said today. Who knows.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Hopeful! I've emailed my FS about my spotting and my periods seem to be a bit lighter as I don't want to leave it another 5 months without pushing it. He's asked me to go in at the end of the month, just waiting for an appointment. I thought he was just going to tell me I'm stupid and to stop worrying, so maybe he has some concerns (or wants to slap me in the face in person for being such a worrier :rofl:).

I'm sure your IUI will be fine hopeful, is this the first cycle? GL! x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

You and I are IUI buddies! We got our colour change yesterday and went in for our IUI today. :) :) :) Fingers crossed, it works out for us, girl! These two weeks are going to be such a pain. If I start spotting 11 days from today, though, I'll know we're out again. Here's to hoping!

:kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL to you as well Soleil! Maybe we will have a roll of BFP's? Here's hoping! x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:xmas1::xmas3::xmas5::xmas7::xmas9::xmas11::xmas13::xmas15::xmas2::xmas4::xmas6::xmas8::xmas10::xmas12::xmas14:


----------



## rosababy

Here comes a huge 2ww for some ladies in here! My 2ww will be a bit behind you, but here's to Christmas BFPs!!! :xmas12:

This one is fun! :xmas10:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha they're great! :xmas12:


----------



## mrsmax

You ladies make me smile!! :) Just waiting the TWW out at the mo. Sigh.

Come on Thanksgiving/Christmas BFPS :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

well done MrsPTCC for being forceful. As you're in the UK, what is your story with the FS? Did your GP refer you etc? What set up do you have at the FS (sorry for all the questions, but I am struggling with all the red tape at the mo!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi mrsmax, Well I asked if DH could get a SA as I'd read men can get tested anytime.When we both went to DH appt to get the results I just casually asked when a woman can get tested assuming it was 18 months. Dr asked my age & how long trying. I added an extra month on but I think it was 9 or 10. He said because of my age & the increased risk of downs he'd refer me right away, I almost fell of my chair! When i met the FS he said he thought the Dr had referred me to early but I could go ahead with tests etc..So fast forward & turns out its a good job I was referred early! I feel like saying I told you so! x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Mrs. I did the same thing about the same time, but then FS said couldnt do anything for me after 2 useless appointments (when they talked about lifestyle etc). Glad you got better treatment. 

Not so anxious in this TWW as usual - more cause I've given up hoping rather than anything else. Hope everyone else feels a bit more positive!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lifestyle? What a cop out from the FS :growlmad:

:hugs: hun, I'm not feeling very positive either tonight! I'm trying to decide on a strategy for this month...I'm looking forward to DH coming home tonight as he's been away for 2 nights and I've missed him :) x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC said:


> Lifestyle? What a cop out from the FS :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: hun, I'm not feeling very positive either tonight! I'm trying to decide on a strategy for this month...I'm looking forward to DH coming home tonight as he's been away for 2 nights and I've missed him :) x

I know - and both appointments we saw the junior fertility nurse not the consultant or a doctor or senior nurse (dont get me wrong I love nurses and totally appreciate them etc etc), I just thought over 2 appointments we would get somone who said more than keep on doing what you're doing! Never mind, onwards and upwards. 

Sorry to hear you're not feeling very positive either but pleased DH is coming home. I am a bit of a sap, but i miss my DH like crazy when he goes away (although I do like having control of the remote control and watching all my girlie reality shows that he hates!!) :blush:


----------



## readyORnot

:hug: 
mrsmax & MrsPTTC keep your heads up, you never know!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha, yes the one good thing is control of the remote!!

Yeah I know what you mean, nothing against the nurses but at the end of the day the consultants are consultants for a reason! So what's your story again Mrsmax? I keep forgetting what's going on with everyone. I know Rosa has damaged tubes and is doing IVF, Soleil and Hopeful doing IUI, Regal low sperm count & I can see that you and MsJMouse have both had MC's, but what's been going on in your TTC journey? x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC- May 2010 NTNP, June 2010 start TTC. Saw GP Jan 2011 and had preliminary tests and SA - all tests fine. Referred to NHS Fertilioty Clinic April 2011. 1st appointment nurse said results were good, eat well, drink less and BD every other day from day 9. Had HSG JUne 2011. Had a chemical in June 2011 (first ever BFP). 2nd NHS FA August 2011. Took 5 mins. Nurse said couldnt do anything for us - could offer Clomid after 2years of trying, but too old for IUI or IVF on NHS (34years). Got discharged.

October 2011 - went to GP and got private FA appointment. First appointment end of this month (althouhg stranegly consultant has asked to see us in his NHS clinic first, so 1st appointment free). 

So - not a lot to report. They havent found anything wrong with either of us (DH's spem count is 175million!). The one BFP is a good sign, but 18th cycle so losing hope.

Sigh.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, I wasn't sure if you had any underlying problems or not. I remember you saying you were told you were too old for free IVF, that still makes me so mad when you do the right thing & wait until you're ready - maybe we should've had an oopsie baby when we first met 11 years ago then split up cos of the stress of having a baby when we weren't ready?! :growlmad: :grr: Rant over but I would be complaining to the nhs if I were you, whoever makes these rules for your area wants a good slap! As much as the MC must've been horrible for you, at least it shows DH can fertilise your eggs so it will happen again! Hope you get your Xmas BFP hun :hugs:. I'm really worried in case DH & I are just not compatible, though I know that's pretty rare x


----------



## Regalpeas

You're right I'm just frustrated and impatient. Gotta work on that.:thumbup:




MrsPTTC said:


> We got told this too Regal even though my DH's was really good, he said if :spermy: can go up it can go down! So we'll be doing another SA when we're off at xmas, just to put my mind at rest. Apparently they always ask for it to be done twice x


It looks like we have a few IUI coming up. Aww man am I excited.:happydance: We're due for more BFPs. At least two every month right:happydance:?

Also Mrs.Max don't give up! Fight the good fight. It will be so worth it when you hold you're little one in your hand.:hugs:

Afm, my cycle was due yesterday. Around noon I knew it wasnt coming. It usually comes in the wee hours of the morning or early in the day. Now I'm in that weird phase where technically I could test but Im not officially late as AF can come up to about a week or so behind schedule due to late OV which Im thinking happened because I never got a positive OPK and I stopped around CD 18 or so. Dr confirmed I did OV when I went in for progesterone testing. So... Also said my progesterone levels were slightly low. I have no idea what that means at all...just knew they werent worried. They said if no Af by day 32 come in for at pregnancy test.:shrug: I feel some cramping or something so I dunno. Hoping for the best but know it's just to early to suspect anything. Twice before AF was simply late and I was so hurt thinking I was preggers. I hate seeing that BFN on the test. So I'll just wait it out. 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend. :flower:


----------



## Crumbs

Stopping by to bring on some :dust:
:blue::yellow::pink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regal - it's sounding good for you! Maybe your progesterone test came back low as it was done too soon? If you didn't know when you ovulated then it could've been done early so your levels weren't as high as they could be? I would ask for another one and use OPK's and/or temp so you have it taken 7DPO. 

AFM I got my FS appointment through to discuss my spotting, it's 29th Nov so not long to wait! I've bought some vit B complex to see if that helps too, as someone on the spotting thread I'm on has taken it and improved hers. We'll see what happens, and also what the doctor says. x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

And have been in a funk all day. I wish there were a light that would go off in your body somewhere within a day of ovulating and getting pregnant. If the light didn't go off within 48 hours of ovulating, then you're not pregnant and don't have to spend time wondering, "Am I? Am I not?" Not feeling positive right now, ladies, and it's only 4 days post IUI. Sigh. :wacko:

Regalpeas - I pray that you get an unexpected surprise this cycle!
Mrs PTTC - I am so interested in hearing what your doctor says about the spotting! 

I hope everyone has a great week! :kiss:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC said:


> Regal - it's sounding good for you! Maybe your progesterone test came back low as it was done too soon? If you didn't know when you ovulated then it could've been done early so your levels weren't as high as they could be? I would ask for another one and use OPK's and/or temp so you have it taken 7DPO.
> 
> AFM I got my FS appointment through to discuss my spotting, it's 29th Nov so not long to wait! I've bought some vit B complex to see if that helps too, as someone on the spotting thread I'm on has taken it and improved hers. We'll see what happens, and also what the doctor says. x

I have a FS appointment on 29th too :) Good luck to us both. 
Regal and Soleil - :hugs: 

Dear BabyGods we need more BFPs on this thread please, we are all feeling a little down right now.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax and PTTC- Good luck with the appointments!! That's right around the corner. 

Sorry to see the BFN MrsMax. I hope the doc is ready to come up with a good plan next week!

Soliel- Sorry you're in a bad mood, but I'm right there with you sister!!! I'm 6 dpiui, but according to FF I'm only 4dpo. How's that for bad timing for ya?! :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck with your appointment mrsmax! Date buddies lol.

Soleil sorry you're not feeling it but its way too early for symptoms! :hugs:

Hopeful, oh dear but hope FF is wrong! :sad1: Not sure how IUI is different but BD 2 days before ovulation is fine for catching the egg. Also bear in mind you can ovulate at different times of the day but only temp once a day. Take me last month, I didn't get a positive opk until the sat afternoon, then had an u/s at 8am the following day & I'd already ovulated yet FF says I ovulated on the Sunday when it was more like the sat night. 

X


----------



## hopefulmama2b

That's what I'm hoping PTTC!!!! I felt ovulation cramps Wednesday afternoon and temp just went up a little thursday and then a lot of Friday so FF marked o as Thursday, but I really think that it was Wednesday late. Maybe 12 hours isn't enough time to show the big spike? Fx! Thanks for telling about your scan- makes me feel better!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Not really in a better mood today...we really do need the BabyGods to smile upon us soon! ;)

But hopefulmama, in line with what MrsPTTC told you, don't worry about the temp. spike and FF. When I got preggo in April, I was CONVINCED that we had a poorly timed IUI because my temperature took days (two or three) to go up! Did you have more than one follicle? Because, if so, it's possible that the second one took a few more hours to pop, and this also delayed the expected temperature rise?

5 days post-IUI. Want it so badly, but I am being SO negative this cycle. I am not usually this negative. Even last month, 8 days post-IUI, I just knew we weren't pregnant and I was okay with that. Of course, I still broke down when the spotting came on, etc., etc., but I wasn't so down this early in the process. Hormones, ay? What a ride. :dohh:

Mrsmax and MrsPTTC- best of luck with your FS appts. next week!

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

No problem hopeful! Glad I've made you feel better :flow:

Soleil its probably better to feel like that, unlike me last month expecting to be preggo then having a slap in the face :dohh: lol. Perhaps you will have a nice surprise! 

God this waiting to ovulate game is a pain. I feel like I'm wishing my life away sometimes! x


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, sorry you're in a bad mood. It's hard to be happy throughout this crap isn't it? We're all there with you. :hugs:

Mrsmax, when do you meet with the doc? Sorry about the bfn. :flower:

Hopeful, I would say forget about the temping for now. You've literally done everything you can for this cycle, and now it's just stressing you out. :dohh: Try to distract yourself with something else...Christmas shopping? :xmas6:

Afm, I'm also trying desperately to keep myself distracted. We have Thanksgiving soon!!! And I'm packing, cleaning, making lists blush:) wrapping presents (xmas with my side of the fam during thanksgiving this year). Otherwise, I'm working on my 2011 photo album (shout out to Shutterfly!) and I think I'm going to take up knitting again. No, I am not a 70 year old woman, but it keeps my mind busy and my hands busy. I can only do one basic stitch though, so I can make a mean scarf. :rofl: I have to learn how to do something else. Maybe start making a baby hat or booties or something. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

hopefulmama2b said:


> That's what I'm hoping PTTC!!!! I felt ovulation cramps Wednesday afternoon and temp just went up a little thursday and then a lot of Friday so FF marked o as Thursday, but I really think that it was Wednesday late. Maybe 12 hours isn't enough time to show the big spike? Fx! Thanks for telling about your scan- makes me feel better!

I think that makes total sense. I def think you can ovulate at night and then spike doesnt appear until 24 hours later when Iyou next take a temp. I have to agree with Rosa though - you need to step away from the themometer. It just causes so much heartache (as if we need any more!)

Soleil - I am about where you are right now. I feel totally fed up. My temp dipped massively this morning so Af is on her way and although i totally expected it this month, I had a good cry before coming to work. I cant believe I am moving on to my 19th cycle. It is just so bloody unfair :cry: I always try to stay upbeat and positive, but I dont know how i will face Christmas AGAIN without a bump. I can tell even DH is feeling the strain, even though he is an angel and doesnt let it show, I can see how upset he is. I feel like I am failing him. Thank goodness I have a FS appointment next week. I am about ready to fall apart here. :blush:

Just wish AF would hurry up and show now - due tomorrow so I can move onto the next cycle...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- :hugs: You are not failing DH. I know how you feel I often feel the same way. I think bad thoughts like, if someone else were his wife he may have a couple of kids by now. I know he loves me and doesn't think that way. Same as your husband. I think as the women we put way too much pressure on ourselves and in the end it's both of our problems because we are in this together. So glad your appointment is next week!! It is unfair, but we have to just keep fighting for our family.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax sending you massive hugs :hugs: hun. I know you've got a few months on me & I now have clomid, but I am also dreading Xmas without a BFP (no chance of a bump!) I'm approaching my fertile window, but you know I can't even be ar*ed to have :sex:. I'm really bored of TTC now & i'm sick of a BFP being the only thing to look forward to! x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

This most be the most times I have been on here in a while! I guess I'm really needing you girls' support right now. :flower:

Was a total bee-yatch again today. DH, who is on vacation, almost left the apartment to get away from me (so he told me later on this afternoon when I was more 'approachable'). He is feeling pretty down, too. He really, really wants this baby...Sometimes it's so hard for me to get away from my own "Boo hoo, I'm not pregnant AGAIN" mood to realize that I am not the only person going through this.

I feel like I can really relate to what you all have written about in the past day or so. It's almost as if you feel exactly what I do. I can't wait for the day when we no longer have to be wondering, "Can I get pregnant? When will I have a baby?" I will be crushed if a third Christmas comes around without me being pregnant. :cry:

It's so funny. Whenever any of you gals get down about a cycle I say, hey, hope is not lost until the AF lady sings! And yet, I can't keep that same attitude with myself. Sometimes you just end up in a 2ww slump. Sigh.

Well, I can tell you that my upper breast near my left pit is hurting. This always happens in the cycles I am not pregnant. So, of course, I'm bummed. I don't understand why, with TWO mature follicles, and millions of sperm placed near my tubes, it is STILL so hard to get pregnant. ?!!?!?

I can't distract myself easily this cycle. Rosa, I'm glad that knitting is working out for you! ;) mrsmax, hopeful, Rosa and the rest of us early 30s TTCers...I [-o&lt; that we get a "uterus" bump by the end of the year - even if it's not yet perceptible on the outside! :kiss:


----------



## Crumbs

Someone put up a TTC Graphic Inspiration thread on another site and thought I'd share. 
Click *here*.

https://img805.imageshack.us/img805/4573/trying.jpg

https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6799/strongk.jpg

:hugs:​


----------



## mrsmax

Started spotting and temp dropped. Af is here/on her way. Feel Ok after reading some success stories on the LTTTC boards and having a good cry yesterday!

Going to go all out this month - go back to my acupuncture person, try wheatgerm, flax seeds the lot!!! Now just looking forward to FS appointment on Tuesday when hopefully we can come up with a plan. Seriously, it is about time. 19 months and not even be allowed to try Clomid!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hopefully the FS will let you have the clomid mrsmax, I agree its ridiculous. You must have a strict trust as I've heard the nhs hand them out like candy as they're cheaper than iui/IVF etc.. Ive tried browsing the lttc boards but they scare the shit out of me to be honest! I come away with a list of new problems I might have! :rofl: x


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, I'll let you know if the knitting helps when I actually start. :rofl: I'm sorry you're getting negative signs. You never know, though! I'm the same way with being positive for other people and having trouble being positive for myself. When is your testing date?

Mrsmax, I'm so sorry you're struggling. :hugs: My heart goes out to you. We're all right there with you, not that it helps. This blows a big one. When you said 19 months, I counted and it's been 19 for me too. :sad2: Another Christmas with babies all around, and no bump. I really hope we all get our bfps at the same time. I can not believe you don't have clomid yet! Hopefully your FS will get a plan together. Maybe an IUI is in your future?Have you had any testing done yet?

Afm, I'm at my parents, cooking and preparing for the big Tday tomorrow. I'm even doing my own shots! good for me! :awww: Feeling fine. Not really exhausted, not really emotional...the only thing is my disgusting face. :sad2: So zitty and oily. So gross.


----------



## Regalpeas

AF came and I was so down. I hate this feeling I really do. SighBut onward upward.

*MrsPTTC* hope everything goes well at your appointment. I called in my period start date. This time I believe they will track me closer based on testing and not just what I reported. When I came in I was already into my last cycle. Now they can look at whats going on from start to end.

*Soleil* I feel ya. The waiting is the most frustrating of all of this. Thanks for the support. I hope this is your time fx fx fx!!!

*MrsMax* hope everything goes well with your appointment as well. I agree. We need a lift in spirits! More BFPs please! Sorry your are down. I am too but trying not to focus on it because of the holiday. Hang in there hun :hugs: Your day is coming and you are doing everything that is in your power. I too do not want to go into another( our 2nd ) Christmas season w/o a BFP. Just typing that my throat is getting tender. But I know our miracles are coming soon.

*Hopeful and Rosa* fx fx fx :dust: sooo hoping this is it for you both. 
*
Crumbs and Ready* thanks for your encouraging posts. They have really brightened my days when logging on to see them. Hope everything is going well with your pregnancies. &#61514;

*MsMJMouse,Pink and Piccolo* always in my thoughts.


Im cooking one half of my Thanksgiving meal now. Trying to stay awake while it cooks. Goody Ill be up tonight to watch _Revenge_. Love that show. I usually catch up online.

Anyhow, I hope everyone (who celebrates) haves an awesome Thanksgivings! Be blessed and try not to eat too much Turkey! Hee hee


----------



## MrsPTTC

Belated Happy Thanksgiving US ladies!

Regal that's great that they're tracking you properly this time :thumbup:

Rosa, what day are you on now, not sure what to call an IVF cycle as it's not DPO! Lol.

Well I think I might ovulate even earlier than last month, and last month I ovulated on CD18, my OPK's are getting a bit darker, my CP is softer but not HSO just yet and EWCM is improving, though I have to say is not great since the Clomid started drying me up! I'm not temping, and kind of regret it just as I'd like to know when ovulation is, but hey ho, it's less stressful I guess! x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Temp. was 98.6 this morning. I have no idea if that's high for me at this point in my cycle b/c I haven't temped for so long. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but I don't feel pregnant. I have a mantra going off in my head, "You're not pregnant. You're not pregnant." I don't want to be crushed in a few days (or tomorrow since that's when I usually start spotting). 

Hopeful, I hope it is all going well for you & that you get a BFP in a few days.

Mrsmax & Regal...I'm sorry that you didn't get your BFPs. So, so sorry. The only thing I can think is, with each no pregnancy cycle, we MUST be that one cycle closer to our BFPs, right?

Rosa, I hope for each zit on your face, you get one good embryo to use! :kiss: Test date is Weds for me. I will be elated if I get that far without spotting...That's my pregnancy sign. The only time I've never spotted was the cycle I was pregnant.

Sigh. If only. 
:coffee:


----------



## rosababy

Zits = emby babies. :rofl: LOL! Thanks, SB! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## MrsPTTC

So I got my + OPK very very late on Friday night - CD14, I can't believe it, I've never ovulated this early before! Thank you Clomid! :happydance:. Ladies who use opk's I definitely recommend POAS'ing more than once a day, it's amazing what 4 hrs difference makes! Hope everyone has had a nice weekend, how's your temps looking Soleil? x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Regal, Aisak, MrsMax :hugs: ladies.

I'm right behind you. BFN today and I suspect temp drop tomorrow and AF Tuesday. 

Soliel- I hope you had better luck than me with IUI this month, hun. fx!


----------



## mrsmax

Hopeful :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Ugh. I'm so sorry, hopeful. When is your official testing date? :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: hopeful, hope the cow bag stays away! 

Good luck with tomorrows appointment mrsmax! :thumbup:

My cyst is giving me pain today, I don't know if its cos I'm ovulating today, & maybe from the side where the cyst is :shrug:. Took a random temp this morning & its defo pre ovulation so we'll see what happens tomorrow (I'll take another one even though I'm not officially temping!) Wonder what my doc says tomorrow about the cyst/spotting, I'm scared in case he just tells me not to worry! x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC said:


> :hugs: hopeful, hope the cow bag stays away!
> 
> Good luck with tomorrows appointment mrsmax! :thumbup:
> 
> My cyst is giving me pain today, I don't know if its cos I'm ovulating today, & maybe from the side where the cyst is :shrug:. Took a random temp this morning & its defo pre ovulation so we'll see what happens tomorrow (I'll take another one even though I'm not officially temping!) Wonder what my doc says tomorrow about the cyst/spotting, I'm scared in case he just tells me not to worry! x

Good luck with your appointment Mrs. I will be checking in to see how it goes. Hoping I dont get fobbed off at mine or I will be mad :growlmad:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

When do we ever stop waiting on this thread? Oh, yeah; when we get our BFPs. It's been a while!

Hopeful - do NOT think you're out for the count yet! One of my buddies tested a day or two earlier than her anticipated AF date, the day of her anticipated AF due date and got BFNs both times. Guess what? She's eight week pregnant now! [She miscarried after me, got pregnant before me; no help on either occasion; you know how that goes...] So what I'm saying is, there's still a possibility. What odds did your doctor give you of the IUI working? Ours is 15-18% each time.

mrspttc - wonderful news on O! Clomid did that for me, too (CD 14 from CD 19). Now get to :sex:

mrsmax - I hope all goes well at the appointment! Remember you are the patient and can ask all sorts of questions. ASK, ASK, ASK! They are paid to answer! :flower:

Me? No spotting, but I feel like AF is impending. I actually thought it had started and went to check, but nothing was there. I'm trying not to look into my "symptoms," but I have to admit, I AM in a better mood today than I thought I would be. At 12dpo I am always spotting. So this IS good. I just [-o&lt; that it results in a baby...


----------



## Regalpeas

Hopeful sorry you're feeling down, but don't give up faith yet! :hugs:

MrsMax hope appointment goes well.

MrsPttc sorry about the cyst. Hope you feel better :hugs: Glad you had an early surge! :happydance: 

Rosa and Soleil praying for ya! Hang in there with your wait. Hoping for good news. :hugs:

AFM time for opking today. I havent heard from the FS office. I think I'll give them a call . I have some sort of cold sore throat sick stomach thing going on. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Lost count. But I'm about to start it. Had watery brown spotting today and my temperature started to drop. So, yeah, the universe was F-ing with me. Just held off my spotting a few days longer than normal. 

I went to bad last night thinking I was pregnant. Got up this morning and knew I wasn't.

WHY IS THIS SO FREAKING HARD?!!! And now the damn IUI's don't seem to be working.

G.O.D.

This upcoming cycle will be our last IUI. I hold out no hopes. NONE. We'll just piss some more money right before the Holiday. Because we have a money tree. Yup. Sure do.

Oh. And I got a BFN, too. So it's a for sure, "We're out" this cycle. No surprise there.

I'm hoping that I am done crying for the day.


----------



## rosababy

MrsPttc, sorry your cyst is painful. Do those go away on their own, or do you have to get it removed?

Mrsmax, did you have an appointment today? How did it go?

Regal, what's your next step? 

Soleil, oh hun. I am so so so sorry. :hugs: I know just how you feel to have a big cycle smashed down in your face. It's devastating. Have you considered ivf? Do you have insurance to cover it? Massive hugs. :hugs:


Afm, AF finally came today! (seems weird to be excited about that) But I still can't start my stimulating meds until this weekend. Not sure why I have to wait so long, but evidently it has to be so far into your cycle. So, my schedule will be pushed back a week or so, but at least it won't be canceled due to Christmas break.


----------



## mrsmax

Hey ladies

Soleil :hugs: I am so sorry it didnt work this time. As you say, it is so bloody unfair!

So, I had my FS appointment yesterday and it was both AWESOME and AWFUL!! As you know, my 2 FS appointments at the other clinic were rubbish, they dischraged me and said I was too old to help on NHS. So booked this one at a different clinic privately, but dr asked to see us through the NHS and....that is because he says the first clinic were worng and as I was referred before my 35th brithday I am eligible for funding :happydance:

He then went through our history and the options eg Clomid, different types of IUI and then IVF. He explained everything and went trhough some studies with us and made us feel very informed. He then said due to my age he would like to scehdule us for IVF straight away!!!!!!!! Yikes. I was not expecting that!!

So, I have to make another appointment at the clinic and then IVF will be scehduled for the spring. In the meantime, he has prescribed me Clomid. He basically said if I was 30, we would be talking IUI and not IVF, but time is not on our side.

He was lovely and made us trust him completely. The appointment was 40 minutes compared to teh 5 we had at our last two! What a difference a secodn opinion makes. 

So, I have to call today to make our prep appointment. I guess that will be February time as on NHS so a bit of waiting. 

I am shocked that we are talking IVF, but pleased as punch that someone is taking us seriously and helping us AND we dont have to pay!!!!!! :)

Wow. Bit in shock, but sooooo relaxed now. 

Rosa - I am going to be pumping you for advice when the time comes (by which time you will have a lil bump!!!) ;)


----------



## pink80

MrsPTTC said:


> My cyst is giving me pain today, I don't know if its cos I'm ovulating today, & maybe from the side where the cyst is :shrug:. Took a random temp this morning & its defo pre ovulation so we'll see what happens tomorrow (I'll take another one even though I'm not officially temping!) Wonder what my doc says tomorrow about the cyst/spotting, I'm scared in case he just tells me not to worry! x

Sorry about the pain :hugs: Hope it just means you are ovulating.... Have they said anything about it before..?



Regalpeas said:


> AFM time for opking today. I havent heard from the FS office. I think I'll give them a call . I have some sort of cold sore throat sick stomach thing going on. I hope it passes soon.

Anything on the OPKs...? Hope you feel better - it's that time of year when all the bugs are going round :hugs:



Soleil Breeze said:


> Lost count. But I'm about to start it. Had watery brown spotting today and my temperature started to drop. So, yeah, the universe was F-ing with me. Just held off my spotting a few days longer than normal.
> 
> I went to bad last night thinking I was pregnant. Got up this morning and knew I wasn't.
> 
> WHY IS THIS SO FREAKING HARD?!!! And now the damn IUI's don't seem to be working.
> 
> G.O.D.
> 
> This upcoming cycle will be our last IUI. I hold out no hopes. NONE. We'll just piss some more money right before the Holiday. Because we have a money tree. Yup. Sure do.
> 
> Oh. And I got a BFN, too. So it's a for sure, "We're out" this cycle. No surprise there.
> 
> I'm hoping that I am done crying for the day.

I'm sooo sorry :hugs: I wish there was something that I could say :flower:



rosababy said:


> Afm, AF finally came today! (seems weird to be excited about that) But I still can't start my stimulating meds until this weekend. Not sure why I have to wait so long, but evidently it has to be so far into your cycle. So, my schedule will be pushed back a week or so, but at least it won't be canceled due to Christmas break.

:happydance: for AF :wacko: Hope the meds are ok xx



mrsmax said:


> So, I had my FS appointment yesterday and it was both AWESOME and AWFUL!! As you know, my 2 FS appointments at the other clinic were rubbish, they dischraged me and said I was too old to help on NHS. So booked this one at a different clinic privately, but dr asked to see us through the NHS and....that is because he says the first clinic were worng and as I was referred before my 35th brithday I am eligible for funding :happydance:
> 
> He then went through our history and the options eg Clomid, different types of IUI and then IVF. He explained everything and went trhough some studies with us and made us feel very informed. He then said due to my age he would like to scehdule us for IVF straight away!!!!!!!! Yikes. I was not expecting that!!
> 
> So, I have to make another appointment at the clinic and then IVF will be scehduled for the spring. In the meantime, he has prescribed me Clomid. He basically said if I was 30, we would be talking IUI and not IVF, but time is not on our side.
> 
> He was lovely and made us trust him completely. The appointment was 40 minutes compared to teh 5 we had at our last two! What a difference a secodn opinion makes.
> 
> So, I have to call today to make our prep appointment. I guess that will be February time as on NHS so a bit of waiting.
> 
> I am shocked that we are talking IVF, but pleased as punch that someone is taking us seriously and helping us AND we dont have to pay!!!!!! :)
> 
> Wow. Bit in shock, but sooooo relaxed now.
> 
> Rosa - I am going to be pumping you for advice when the time comes (by which time you will have a lil bump!!!) ;)

I'm sooooo happy for you :happydance: It's amazing what can happen when you get a good doctor!!! What a great early christmas present :yipee: and hopefully you can get an appointment for January and start the year off in a positive way....

I'm hoping 2012 proves to be a great year for all of us :hugs:

*Hopeful* - I hope you're ok :hugs:

:hugs: to anyone who needs it xxx

AFM - well.... I can't remember if I updated but I went to the the gynae on the 18th. She said that she believes my PCOS and high levels of testosterone are what is causing my MCs, so she has put me onto Metformin and I have to stay on that until such time as I'm lucky enough to get to 12 weeks pg next time. It's making me feel awful, but anything is worth it if I get my rainbow baby. She had also runs thrombophillia tests and said if they show any issues then she will get me back for injections/aspirin - I'm still waiting for the blood test results.

I'm really hoping that the metformin, plus my weightloss (21.5lbs since before I fell pregnant) will help my cycles to become more regular - I've got myself a secondhand clearblue monitor to see what happens....

xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Pink, congrats on the weight loss! :thumbup: Good for you! Let's hope the metformin and weight loss is all it takes. :flower: 

mrsmax, yay for a good doctor! :yipee: I can't believe he put you straight on the ivf track already! That's intimidating, I understand, but it's also nice to have a no-nonsense doctor. Some women go through loads of IUIs, and it's devastating each month. This way, you'll jump straight to the mack daddy of procedures and hopefully get lucky on the first time! Ask me anything...(unfortunately), I have become a bit of an expert. :wacko: Very exciting for you though! And especially since it's covered by insurance! (I hope your 'I'll have a bump' comment is right!!!!) :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Can you believe it? I am now 15 dpo and the testing date for the center is tomorrow. This is just ridiculous. My temperature has dropped even further to 98.1, but damn it, AF is holding off just long enough so that I WON'T be able to do the third IUI in a row! ARGH. At this rate, I won't be getting my positive OPK until Dec 18th or later!!! And I leave on a flight first thing on the 19th. :cry: I guess in all reality, the third IUI in a row wouldn't have worked either. Dammit. I really wanted to try though. UGH.

Mrxmax - this is so exciting! I am thrilled that you found someone who took you seriously and gave you options. You are one lucky duck to have it covered, too.

Rosa - no, IVF won't be covered via our insurance, but my husband has found a place where we can get it for a discounted rate (all legit, one of the best clinics in NYC) for about $12,000. Better than nothing. I can't believe we are talking IVF now...did you have to do an endometrial biopsy? or a biopsy of your uterus (might be the same thing)? I've been reading up on IVF like mad since yesterday. 

DH is ready for us to move ahead ASAP. :dohh: Me, too, but I've got to admit that IVF makes me exceedingly nervous. All I can say is these babies better turn out to be good children when they get older! I could just imagine saying to DH when our teenager is God-awful, "We paid how much to conceive him/her?! Do we get a reimbursement?" :wink wink: 

Pink80 - so glad to see you back on here. I've heard good things about metformin and women with PCOS. Hopefully, it will get your system adjusted without too much stress/effort. 

Sigh. December, ladies. For those of us who have been on here for a year or more, did you think that we'd have made it this damn far into 2011 without being pregnant AT LEAST!?

All is well that ends well. All is well that ends well. BUT when is our TTC #1 journey going to end?

:dohh:
:kiss:


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Soleil. I can't believe I am still not pregant. I expected to spend last Chrsitmas with a big bump and this Christmas with a babe in arms or at least a bloomin big bump. 

I pray that none of us are still TTC Christmas 2012. I don't know if I could cope with that. 

Please baby Gods let 2012 be our year. Is it too much to ask? 

ps I finally got around to putting a profile pic. Promise to find a more exciting one soon!!


----------



## pink80

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

*Soleil* - Any sign of AF??? 

I just can't believe how quick the last 18 months have gone, and how much sh#t I've been through. This christmas is going to be so hard for me - I'm trying not to bring everyone down, but I'm not doing a very good job.

I really hope 2012 is the year for all of us :hug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regal &#8211; hope you&#8217;re feeling better!

Soleil &#8211; so sorry IUI hasn&#8217;t worked this month and that you&#8217;re feeling down :hugs:

Rosa &#8211; the cyst should go away on it&#8217;s own. I hope next cycle is it for you!

Mrsmax that is fab news, I&#8217;m so pleased your appointment went well (better than mine!!) I hope the clomid works for you though and you don&#8217;t need the IVF!

Hi Pink, nice to see you back hun! :flower: FS doesn&#8217;t seem concerned by the pain, don&#8217;t get me wrong it&#8217;s not bad, but I was relieved last month when I ovulated at the opposite side to the cyst and didn&#8217;t get any pain. Fab news about the Metformin, and well done on your weight loss, that&#8217;s amazing! :happydance:

As other ladies have said I really hope 2012 is our year &#8211; if no :bfp: before 2011 is out!!

AFM, sorry if I've been MIA. I was so disappointed at my FS appointment on tuesday, the man was so condescending and I felt stupid :dohh:. What a bloody waste of time. It was as I hoped it wouldn't be, it was just to put my mind at rest, everything is FINE!! He still maintains spotting is normal, periods are fine (lighter AF's indicate ovulation apparently!) & the cyst is fine, less than 2 inches is good . He still maintains LP defect is a nonsense, I'm reading too much/speaking to the wrong people, using OPKs are a waste if time blah blah blah. I was so upset, obviously I'm glad there's nothing to worry about but could he not just have emailed me to put my mind at rest rather than dragging me down there?! I cried when I came out of the Dr's office . I'm thinking of deleting my bnb favourite from my mobile & just go on when I'm on the laptop so I'm only on a couple of times a week so I'm not SS all the time & getting myself worried about what's happening with other people & thinking it'll happen to me!! x Oh & he reckoned a 11/12 day LP is NOT normal but I had a 14 day LP last month even though I say 12, but who am I to argue with him! But good news that IVF is free in our area if under 40, though it shouldn't come to that. What I thought was really amusing was whilst I was waiting to be seen I looked through a fertility magazine which promoted temping, OPKs, CBFM, conceive plus, accupunacture. Yet he doesn't believe any of it! :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and the last of my good friends has just announced she's pregnant, first cycle off the pill. Life is not fair :cry: x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPttc, how dare that doc make you feel so stupid!:gun: His job is to make you feel comfortable, give you hope, and then knock you up! :rofl: Don't leave BnB, just don't go searching on the forum pages. Just stick with your threads. :hugs: I've stopped searching...just pop on to say hey to my buddies. 

soleil, I can not believe I'm still not pregnant this Christmas. Like the rest of you, I expected to have a one year old by this time. :wacko: Heaven help us if we're not preggo by next Christmas. I honestly don't think I could cope with that. Sorry you're feeling down.


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh and the last of my good friends has just announced she's pregnant, first cycle off the pill. Life is not fair :cry: x

Well good for her. :ninja: It hurts to hear these, doesn't it? :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for your support Rosa! :hugs: Yeah I know, last thing I needed was a lecture :grr:. I won't leave bnb but I go on it every day on my phone & think I need to wean myself off it a bit! And yep it certainly did hurt, but I was a bit numb when she told me so I didn't cry. I was expecting it from the moment she told me she was going to start trying, I knew I would be last! :rolleyes: x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

We caved and bought some pregnancy tests. I will test again tomorrow. That'll be four days after my BFN. I am still spotting, but it is lighter than the past few days. I feel like my ovaries are working, though, and that my period is here. But every time I check, there's nothing. This has got to be the weirdest cycle I have ever had. I mean, really. Now my hopes are up again slightly. :shrug:

MrsPTTC - I got mad reading how your doctor treated you. And to say that OPKs are a waste?! Hello?! They are so VERY important in telling us when we're going to O. :growlmad: How long have you been trying now?

Pink80 - :hugs: My spirit will come hug yours during the Holidays. I am not sure how I will react in the New Year. I was due Jan 5th...It's amazing how time flies. I actually couldn't imagine myself with a big belly. (But I sure hope 2012 brings us all one!) :kiss:

MrsMax - it is not too much ask. I ask with you! :flower:

xx


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I didn't go in for the blood work today. I called the nurse and told her that I had a BFN at 13 dpo and that I had been spotting since then. She told me to just wait out the weekend and then test on Monday if still nothing. :shrug:

Cheers to no AF before Monday, girls! :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

NO AF!!!! So, you tested 3 days ago, and that was 13 dpo? Have you tested since then? I hate it when our bodies do weird things, because it messes with our minds. :wacko: I hope the witch stays away for you!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil Breeze said:


> MrsPTTC - I got mad reading how your doctor treated you. And to say that OPKs are a waste?! Hello?! They are so VERY important in telling us when we're going to O. :growlmad: How long have you been trying now?

We've been trying 15 months now, though I'm still on cycle 14. Yeah I know I am still mad about the doc, but I think I will be much less worried about the spotting if it happens this month. I feel so much better not temping so I don't know when I definitely ovulated. It helps with SS & looking for implantation signs, I feel a lot more relaxed. I understand the docs theory that if you wait til a +OPK you'll likely miss ovulation as the :spermy: need to be ready and waiting. But come on, who waits for a positive OPK?? I just think it helps to know roughly when you've ovulated to monitor your LP/spotting/when to test and also to make sure you BD even if you don't feel like it (which is most of the time for me to be honest :blush:.) He was like "it's up to you if you want to waste your money" I almost said they cost next to nothing, but I kept my mouth shut. Anyway, I like POAS-ing!! I enjoy seeing the lines getting stronger. If only they were preg tests! :dohh:.

I hope AF has held off and you get to test tomorrow and you get a BIG :bfp:! :hugs: x


----------



## rosababy

Yet another friend told me she was pregnant today. 12 weeks, which means that last few times I've seen her, crying about ivf, she kept her mouth shut. Which I appreciated, but it still hurts. :sad2: When will it be my turn?


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Rosa. It will be your turn soon. I'm sure she felt bad telling you. I know my super fertile friends are starting to pity me now! x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

AF showed up yesterday morning. Here's the joke. I get up and wipe because we bought pregnancy tests the night before and I didn't want to open up the package if AF had arrived (pointless right?!). So I wipe and there's a smidgin of brown and nothing on the pantyliner. My spotting always gets progressively lighter the closer to AF I get. Well, I take the pregnancy test, finish pissing on the toilet, wipe again, and holy moly, if there's not a crap load of blood on the toilet paper. :haha: I guess you have to be in a seated position for the goods to come out properly, and not standing! :haha:

I'm not mad. I had my breakdown the day I started spotting. I know my body pretty well. It just messed with enough this cycle to think that maybe I had erred (a 16 day LP?! The longest EVER!!). So I'm okay. I am taking a break this month. No IUI, no OPKing. Nothing. I am going home to enjoy Christmas for a coupl'a weeks. 

The new plan is IVF, though. I am going to send off an email to a clinic here to see if we qualify for their grant-funded program. We meet all the criteria, but, you know, there's always a loop-hole or glitch, so we're not holding our breath about qualifying. 

I really can't believe it's come to this. Damn. 

And Rosa, I have finally reached THAT point where I am actually getting a bit envious of people getting pregnant. I know some other gals on the thread have been having those feelings for a while now, but it wasn't bothering me when I found out my friends were getting pregnant. This past month and a half, tho, I am THERE. I am bothered. I am (head down in shame) ENVIOUS. I don't like that. :nope: So, yeah, New Year, new fertility plan. I just hope that this clinic will take us and work a miracle for us in 2012. 

Oh, and MrsPTTC, if you catch your surge at the beginning (by using an OPK), the egg typically comes out around 36 hours later. So it can give you a day and a half notice, which is pretty good and why fertility clinics have you do them before IUIs (at least my current one does). I'm fairly certain the sperm only need a few hours to get to where they need to be; but I'm no doc. :wink wink:

Enjoy your week, ladies. Maybe some Holiday Cheer will put our potential eggs in the mood to become embryos! :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you Soleil :hugs: & I think a break is a good thing, good luck for a natural :bfp: in December :thumbup:. I think in most cases you get plenty warning with an opk but sometimes not, take my last cycle for instance, +opk the Saturday tea time & had ovulated by my scan at 8am the sunday! Funny how your clinic makes you do an opk before they get you in for your iui as we discussed iui & he said they would do it a couple of days before you ovulate! (I don't know how they know ovulation is coming, unless they scan you.) It's funny how docs have such different opinions! x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Good point, MrsPTTC! So many opinions out there; who do you believe? Ugh. :wacko:

So the clinic got back to me. They've got no funding right now for the program. They told me to contact them again in Feb/March. So my question for you gals is, do I wait to see if we qualify? Or do we just pay for it? I want a baby, but if I can wait a few months and get a good chunk of it covered, should I just wait it out? it would definitely mean no baby for us in 2012. :cry:

And the other part of the story is I am writing my dissertation and have to do fieldwork out of the country for two months at the beginning of the year/in the Spring. So maybe I just wait to take the next step?

I dunnnoooooooo! 

God I want a baby. Maybe we just go ahead and pay for it ourselves and start the process in Jan? I would have to be on the market/ going in for job interviews in the Fall...would that be bad timing?

I am solo conflicted right now!! :shrug:

Any advice would be appreciated. What would you do?

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Soleil, sorry you're faced with an impossible decision! :wacko:. Hmmm...it's a tricky one. It would be easier and cheaper if you waited a few months, but you've been TTC so long now I understand why you want it NOW! To be honest no matter what you did the timing would be bad for fall/autumn. If you get preggo the next few months you can have your baby by then but if you're interviewed and you get a job you might have to go back to work earlier (I'm not sure how maternity leave works in the US but here you get ages off.) On the other hand, if you wait or the IVF takes a few rounds then you'll be pregnant then and I know this sounds awful but I don't think employers like to take on pregnant women if they can help it, because of the time off they need to give you! Good luck with your decision hun, I would probably wait if funding was right around the corner for it! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

And BTW, my spotting has started :growlmad: but I still have hope according to the FS - he'd better be right!! :gun: x


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, is the funding a guarantee if you wait a few months? I would say if it IS, then wait. It's so darn expensive. If it's not guaranteed, I don't know what I would do. On the one hand, you've waited this long, what's another 2 months. On the other, you've waited this long, let's just get this party started already! :dance: The school work does make a difference...maybe wait so you're not stressed about it? Tough decision. Honestly, I would want to not wait, but my dh would talk some sense into me and see that the financial drain would be bad. :shrug:

Pttc, sorry you've started spotting. :hugs:

Afm, I've started my stimulating drugs and I'm taking the shots in the morning AND evening this time. This one BURNS going in and it's not fun at all. To add insult, I think it makes me sick, too. I spent the entire morning (and still kind of feel it) feeling sick like I wanted to puke. I couldn't even finish my Starbucks! :saywhat: Awesome. I probably didn't notice it last time because I took it at night and then went to sleep. It's gonna be a long 9 days. But it's only 9 days. I can do it.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Wow, I wrote a really long message to you girls and then tried to select an emoticon, a new window opened on the IPad and my entire message disappeared. UGH.

Anyway to cut what was probably too long of a story short :haha:, we're going in for an IVF consultation on Friday. There's no guarantee of funding in Feb/March and DH thinks that things never work out like how we anticipate, so we might as well get the ball rolling...

MrsPTTC, I am so sorry about the spotting. I feel your frustration. I spot every freaking cycle and refuse to believe that it's an "ok" thing. Growl... How many DPO are you?

Rosa, I really, really hope that it works out this cycle and that you get a precious bundle (or two!). There must be something good that will come out of all of this. 

Has anyone heard from hopefulmama? I hope she didn't get crushed over a failed IUI, too, but I feel like she would have been on sharing her good news if it had worked...Hopeful, hugs to you! :hugs:

Oh, Rosa, before I go. Is there any specific question or questions that you think I should ask the doctor during the consultation? I will have a ton, but was just wondering if there was something that you had thought, "Darn, I wish I had asked that before I left." :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

All right, Soleil!!! :dance: Get the party started! :yipee:

Let's see...specific questions: not really. I wanted to know how long the entire process from the start to finish. From jab 1 to retrieval was 3 weeks, then 2 weeks to the beta. So, 5 weeks. (like you needed me to add that up for you. :blush:)

I also wanted to know what would be done with the embryos we didn't use. Well, turns out we had none to freeze, but we would have just frozen them and used them later.


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Soleil - I was going to give you some advice on your dilemma, but pleased to see you have already made your minds up! This is turning into an IVF thread :( Hopefully it will soon be a BFP thread.

Good luck with your appointment - I need all the details as we have ours on 22nd Dec. Yikes. What is the wait before you can actually get the procedure done? I guess as you are self funded it might be January!!!

As Rosa said, let's get this party started :happydance:

Hopeful :hugs:

Anyone heard from MsJ either? Where has everyone gone?

Happy Wednesday ladies.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Soleil! :dance: Great news :) I didn't realise you were a fellow spotter! Has your doctor said anything about it, the reasons etc? When does your spotting usually start? I was 8dpo ish when it started yesterday. I got my positive opk CD14 (earliest ever!) but it was midnight so I guess technically CD15, then again CD15, I took a random temps (as I've stopped temping) CD17 & CD18 and it was still pre ovulation on CD17, so I'm guessing that's ovulation day (it was post ov temp CD18) though I guess without having a proper pattern I'll not know. The spotting looks like it's getting heavier, damn it! But PMA!!

mrsmax, I know, where has everyone gone?? I hope everyone's ok. And yes it does sound like the IVF thread these days :haha: but I hope I don't get to join you with that one!

xx


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Hey Soleil - I was going to give you some advice on your dilemma, but pleased to see you have already made your minds up! This is turning into an IVF thread :( Hopefully it will soon be a BFP thread.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment - I need all the details as we have ours on 22nd Dec. Yikes. What is the wait before you can actually get the procedure done? I guess as you are self funded it might be January!!!

I just FB'ed Hopeful...I hope she's doing okay. Her journal has been quiet too. :shrug:

Not that I want you all to go through IVF, but it would be nice to have the company. :blush: It certainly does sound like that's where this thread is going. Ask away, ladies, I can answer anything! :rofl:

Mrsmax, my cycles last 2 months long. Most people go on the pill and then on cd21, start down-regging (injections that shut the ovaries down) and then you get af, and then right around cd4 or so, you start another injection which stimulates the ovaries to make lots of eggies. When your eggs look ready, you'll do a trigger shot and 36 or so hours later, you go in for the retrieval. 3 or 5 days after that, you have the transfer. And then it's the most terrible 2ww of your life. :wacko: Basically, from jab one to retrieval is 3 weeks. Add 3 weeks of bcp and then a few days for the transfer, plus 2 ww.

I'm not sure how long they'll make you wait, as I'm sure it's different for each clinic. However, I didn't have to wait at all. We went on vacay, which made us wait a month, but we would have gotten started right away.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Ladies, you are too funny. :laugh2: I somehow can't envision the IVF process as a party. But I appreciate the positive slant. :kiss:

It's just a consultation. And, yes, I know that we probably will go ahead and start the process sometime in the next few months...but I'm not sold on it all yet. I still hold out hope that we'll get pregnant by ourselves :say what: [more like, yeah sure!]

I really dislike how structured the whole IVF process is. Take birth control pills to stop the period; now take pills to create an abnormal amount of eggs, etc. I just wish it could be more on OUR bodies' schedules, but I know that they need to have all the gals on roughly the same schedule....It just bites. But it's a bite I feel like we're going to take soon.

DH just got a loan of $12,000 (well, his credit card company is giving it to him no interest until August). He's putting it in savings so that we can gain a little interest. I found this out today. I was like, "just because you've gone ahead and done this doesn't mean that I have to go through this if I don't want to, right? There's no pressure, right?" He said no, it was just a great deal currently going on and so he took it. 

:wacko:

I just don't want this rolling ball to get away from me. I want to be able to control it a little. I don't plan to go in there on Friday and come out with an appointment to begin whatever it is you have to do first. Birth control pills?

Oh, and MrsPTTC, I start spotting at 11dpo. But since I had a 16 day LP this month, that was practically SIX days of spotting. The doctor doesn't seem to think it's an issue. I ovulate every month and my lining is fine. Whatever. I get spotting a day or two before. Sure. But not DAYS. I always have the LIGHTEST periods because I spot for so many days before.

Anyway, enough of that.
Rosa - thanks for putting the IVF timeframe into perspective
MrsMax - are you going in for an IVF consultation or just a general FS appointment? It sounds like IVF, but I just wanted to be sure. Is yours government funded or covered by insurance?

:kiss:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, sometimes you can go by your own body's schedule. Like me...I didn't do bcp because my ovaries are too small as it is, so doc thought it would suppress them too much. However, we had to do a ton more scans so we could monitor when ovulation was, in order to know when to start injections. So, it meant more time at the office. :wacko: AND, because no bcp, I o'ed late, so af was late, so everything had to be pushed back a week. Which was TOTALLY annoying. 

You do have control. You don't have to do it if you don't want to. Just let it roll around on your tongue for a while...think about it, pray about it, talk about it with your dh, make a list of questions for your doc...and then make a decision. It took me a while to get on board. I was so afraid and like this is so unnatural. However, this is the only way my dh and I will make it work, so we decided it was worth it. 

I'm here to tell you that you CAN do this. It's not as bad as it sounds. If I can make it through it in one piece, you can. :thumbup: 

As I'm reading this, it sounds negative. It's supposed to be a pep talk. :blush:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! Just dropping in to say hello. I have lots of catching up to do. Thanks MrsPttc I'm in better moods. :) Just waiting waiting waiting what else is new?lol


:hugs: to you all.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi regal! :hi:

Soleil although your spotting is for ages with a long LP it defo sounds normal spotting from 11dpo. I'm with you on the IVF, I think it sounds yack! But needs must, I just hope I don't have to reach that point! 

Rosa, you've changed your Avatar after all this time! Is that you in the pic?

Well I tested, :bfn: I'm roughly 10dpo so I know I'm not out yet, but I'm just not feeling it :nope:. Took a random temp this morning & it was still above my usual coverline but wasn't particularly high. On the test though I could see where the line should be, I think its possibly my first evap! x


----------



## pink80

I'm still here ladies - just don't have much to say :shrug: I'm in my own little limbo land :wacko: Although a couple of positives happened yesterday - most of my blood clotting tests came back negative, which is great - just the test for lupus to go. 

The other thing is my metformin is obviously working as I got a positive OPK last night and a PEAK on my CBFM this morning, which means I'm ovulating today/tomorrow - which will give me a 30/31 day cycle. I haven't had one of those since November last year and that was only because I took SOY. Now just waiting for OH to decide when he's ready to try again :(

I'll be cheering you guys on to your :bfp: IVF or any other way xxx


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Rosa, you've changed your Avatar after all this time! Is that you in the pic?

yep! Someone in my journal thought I was chinese, and someone else thought I was black and curvy. :rofl: 

MrsP and pink, sorry about the bfns. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: its funny as you do have a picture of what people look like in your head when youre chatting to them! I think I imagines you to have darker hair & Hispanic looking!! :haha:. Have a guess what I look like, this could be a fun game! :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good to see you back Pink! Glad things are going well with your tests :hugs:.

Had a mini breakdown this morning :sad1: Another :bfn: & I'm 12 dpo, possibly 13, so I am likely out. I was horrible to DH & accused him of not supporting me. He shouted back do I not stop to think that it could be affecting him the same as me. He's right, I didn't til now. He just doesn't say much about it, & when we 1st started ttc it was more me than him, but he's got used to the idea & wants it as much as me now. I feel really bad. And i was watching a soap before & burst out crying when a 15 year old girl found out her baby was ok after she had a fall. I guess its just hit me, no BFP for xmas again. I had my friends over last night & 2 are pregnant. Watching them rub their bumps was torture, I'm so jealous. Sorry I'm on a downer xx


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> :rofl: its funny as you do have a picture of what people look like in your head when youre chatting to them! I think I imagines you to have darker hair & Hispanic looking!! :haha:. Have a guess what I look like, this could be a fun game! :) x

It's totally fun! I think everyone assumes I'm hispanic because of Rosa. It's my married name. Sometimes I wish I was Latina! :winkwink: Wish I could move my hips like a Latina. I'm def white. :wacko: Oh well. MrsP, I picture you lighter hair, lighter skin...am I close? :haha:

Sorry to hear that you had a bfn and a meltdown. It caught me by surprise when I found out that my dh was just as upset. I always assumed it was just me who got upset each month. Sucks about your friends, too. I've been surrounded, literally, by preggos lately. Every one of my friends (except for one, thank goodness, who I'm hanging out with today) is pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

rosababy said:


> Oh well. MrsP, I picture you lighter hair, lighter skin...am I close? :haha:

Rosa are you psychic???? :rofl:

So you mean Rosa is your surname rather than your first name? 

Yeah I only have one good friend who's not pregnant, and she doesn't even have an OH, so at least I'm very unlikely to be the last! I feel a bit better now, but still gutted no :bfp: for xmas. I've had a look at some charts on FF and there are some negatives at 12DPO then positives at 13/14 even 18DPO! So I know I'm still with a chance, but I also know it's very unlikely. The spotting has stopped though, which is fab, though I have had a couple of cycles (though not for a while) where the spotting stopped and then 2 days later :witch: flew in! :wacko:. It's just a waiting game :coffee: x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Well girls; I went, I consulted and then my hairy legs and pits opened for a physical exam! I TOTALLY forgot that you get a physical when you go in for these things. DH and I had had sex, and while I almost always clean up afterwards, I didn't this time. So I was like "Nooooo; smelly and unshaven! Good Lord!" :haha: Oh, well. Same as before; everything checked out just fine. :thumb up: Ovulating from my right ovary in a week or so. There were about five follicles vying for dominance. I thought that was pretty cool to see. I've never seen the ovaries that early in the cycle. It's usually when I'm about to O and they're measuring the dominant one (or two) for size. 

As for the consultation...I left saying to myself, I can't do this. If I do, I'm going to wait until the Summer. All the possible negative side effects of IVF were swimming in my head (ovarian cancer, ruptured blood vessels, etc., etc.). And then, that night (yesterday! seems so far away!) I asked myself, do I want to wait until 2013 for a baby? 

No.
NO.
NO!

And so, we're going to do it. I probably won't be able to start in January b/c I'll be on Holiday still when CD three starts, etc. I still have to get all my old results to the new place. Still have to figure out exactly how much this is going to cost (it's looking like $14,000-16,000), etc. I.E., there's a lot of questions still, but we're going to do it as soon as we are able. The doctor already told us what protocol we'd be on if we go ahead.

Rosa, I'm going to have so many questions for you the closer we get to the process. I am petrified of ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome. I know that I shouldn't be worrying about these things because everything will probably be fine...but I just can't help it. I'm prone to cysts. I know every cycle from which side I will O (I'd already told the doc yesterday that I could feel my right ovary working, and, lo and behold, that was the one that had all those follicles vying for attention).

I feel a bit better about it all today. Yesterday I was resentful because I think DH is the problem (low morphology and motility) yet I am the one that has to go through all this BS. But that's not the way to look at it. I want this baby WITH HIM. So this is what I have to do. :dohh:

Sorry. This is long.

MrsMax, I hope all goes well for you at your appt.
Regalpeas and Pink it's so good to hear from you. 
MrsPTTC, girrrrl, I feel for you. It sucks when you realize that this isn't the month. :hugs:

Now I'm just praying that DH impregnates me before I go on holiday (I leave a few days before him). I REALLY want a Christmas miracle. [-o&lt;

:kiss:

Rosa - thanks for the pep talk! It didn't come across as negative at all.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay, so pleased for you Soleil! Almost a tear to my eye when you said about waiting til 2013 for a baby. I've got 3 more chances after this one to make a 2012 baby. AF due today & nothing yet, also spotting still stopped :happydance:. No IC's in the house but will buy some cheapies today for wed morning as I am on a late shift x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:witch: came :grr: x


----------



## mrsmax

:hugs: MrsPTTC. I can't believe how unlucky this thread is at the moment. 

I O'd on saturday, which means AF due on Christmas Eve. Bah Humbug. Still, looking on the good side, I will be starting Clomid on Christmas day :wacko: I'm just hoping I can drink with them.

Soleil - it sounds like your appointment is teh kind of appointment I will have next week. Thanks for the tip - I will make sure I am nicely waxed ;) It is scary adding up the costs, but having a baby is the most important thing and the best thing in the world to spend your money on. I do think it strange that you and I both have been pregnant but now are on teh IVF road. Life is weird. After I had my chemical in July, I was sure I would be pregnant again in 6 months. Sigh. 
I feel ok this cycle. Starting back on teh accupuncture has helped and getting the IVF going. I feel a bit more resigned to my fate. Like, this is my journey. I suffer from subfertility ( I refuse to say I am infertile). I have accepted it is not easy for me to have children. But I will have them, whether by IVF or just waiting longer than most to get my lasting BFP. It feels better to accept it than fight and moan and wonder why. Well, it worked for me :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs2: mrsmax, we will all get our :baby: I'm sure of it! Why do you not think you can drink on clomid?? x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC said:


> :hugs2: mrsmax, we will all get our :baby: I'm sure of it! Why do you not think you can drink on clomid?? x

No one said I couldnt drink on them - I was just hoping I could. I hadnt clocked that you were doing Clomid too - any probs.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh god yes you defo can! I'm sure I read the instructions thoroughly before I started taking it and didn't see anything about not drinking! Get the :wine: open petal! :D

Just a word of warning you get BFP symptoms on it, sore boobs, cramping. Nice and early ovulation though! :dance:. I haven't had the hot flashes, I think it was Rosa that suggested taking it at night and I do and haven't had that so thanks for the tip Rosa! :thumbup: I have however had shocking mood swings :grr: and any side effects are sporadic all the way through the month rather than just when you're taking the pills which is weird. What days are you taking it? 2-6 or 3-7? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and my CM isn't as good and my contact lenses dry up (but only when I take the pills!) :wacko: x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Oh well. MrsP, I picture you lighter hair, lighter skin...am I close? :haha:
> 
> Rosa are you psychic???? :rofl:
> 
> So you mean Rosa is your surname rather than your first name?Click to expand...

Was I right?! Yes, Rosa is my last name. 


Soleil, I literally lol'ed at your post! Honey, during IVF you go for exams and internal u/s like every day. :wacko: I stopped trimming a long time ago. :rofl: I was like I'm sure they've seen much worse and I just can't be bothered. However, after reading your post, I promptly went upstairs, shaved, and trimmed. :rofl: My retrieval is coming and there will be an entire audience in the room, so I felt it was necessary.

I don't want to have a baby in 2013 either. It sounds so far away. It IS so far away. I'm glad you've made a decision! I'm here to tell you that IVF is not as scary as I had played it up in my mind. You CAN do it. I'm so much more chill this round because I know what to expect, and even when I was in the midst of things last time, I was like that's it? Oh I can do THAT! :thumbup: Any questions, you just shoot them at me. I didn't have OHSS, but I know a few people who have. They'll monitor you, and they'll know if you're prone to it or not. You'll be fine.



MrsPTTC said:


> :witch: came :grr: x

Ugh. I'm so sorry MrsP. That sucks. :hugs:


Mrsmax, we do need some bfps in this thread. It's been a while since we've had some good news. I feel like we should be moved to LTTTC, or assisted conception. :wacko: You can totally drink while on clomid. It gave me mad hot flashes, mostly in the middle of the night because I took them at dinner time. Only while I was actually taking the pills though, so just for those 5 days. I was also pretty emotional on them. :blush: However, nothing like the med I was on for IVF last week! Yikes! Look out! :grr: Did I know you were doing acupuncture? I can't remember...do you like it? I'm doing it too...

I felt the same way about ivf and babies in general as you do now. I was like why me? Why ivf? This is so crazy! Now that I'm in it though, I feel much more at peace with it. As my dh reminds me, this is our cross to bear. Other people have other issues. This is ours. Luckily, there are things we can do about it, like IVF. We can do this. :hugs: 



MrsPTTC said:


> Oh and my CM isn't as good and my contact lenses dry up (but only when I take the pills!) :wacko: x

Totally! This happened to me too. CM was non-existent. 

Afm, I had another scan this morning (like every other day with ivf! :wacko:) and doc keeps saying how pleased he is with everything, my ovaries, lining, etc., and how much better it is this time! :dance: That makes me so happy and optimistic. He counted 9 follicles on the right and 8 on the left. Holy crap! Last time I had like 5 on one and 3 on the other. MUCH better! Friday will be my retrieval and I can't wait! I'm actually looking forward to it! Just can't wait to see how my eggies look. Meanwhile, I have 2 1/2 more days of shots. Thursday, Friday and Saturday will be shot free! Sunday starts the progesterone shots, and they're actually not as bad as these.


----------



## readyORnot

hi guys, I've been following the thread silently for a while so as not to upset anyone because it's obvious what a tough time most of you are having but I just wanted to suggest something for those with CM issues:
in my honey and cinnamon group most of the ladies are reporting fantastic CM since starting honey and cinnamon (1 tsp per day sprinkled with some cinnamon). There are so many other benefits to honey and cinnamon but it's reported to help with fertility in both men and women.

:hugs: to all of you and I'm rooting for you all and sincerely hope you all get your 2012 babies

:flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi again readyornot, thanks for the tip. I've heard about the honey/cinnamon thing, I think someone from the moonstone thread was doing it (greenpear if I remember right.) I might have a look but I dont really like either honey or cinnamon, especially not cinnamon, when I cook with it the smell makes me feel :sick:. But then I don't like the robitussin either but cope with that, so I can maybe knock back a teaspoon! Keep in touch hun, too many people leave threads when they are preggo but we need you to keep coming back so we can see it is possible! :hugs:

Rosa!!!! That is fab news :yipee: I have a very good feeling about this cycle for you! All those follies, wow! :thumbup:. And yes you were right about the blonde & pale! :) 

X


----------



## Regalpeas

I'm right...here right now. Body you've been weird?!:growlmad: Where the heck is my BFP?!!!!!:gun:




rosababy said:


> NO AF!!!! So, you tested 3 days ago, and that was 13 dpo? Have you tested since then? I hate it when our bodies do weird things, because it messes with our minds. :wacko: I hope the witch stays away for you!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Pink 80 - I am SO glad that you are getting back good test results from your blood work and that the metformin seems to be working for you. That is GREAT! You'll see, all these small things will make for a really big BFP this upcoming year :flower:

Rosa - you had me ROFL this time! I am glad that my post inspired you to trim down the hedges some (I hadn't shaved my legs, much less trimmed the hedge!) :dohh: I also think it's kind'a uncanny how your DH and you finished saying that this was "your cross to bear." When me and DH were discussing it over the weekend, I had told him how I had been frustrated with having to go through IVF and that I was p-o'ed that HE didn't have to do crap while I had to undergo, well, you know, all the IVF stuff. And then I said, but now, the way i see it is, you've got to play the hand you've been dealt. That's if you want to be in the game at all. And I do. We do. :kiss: I am really happy that you've got plenty more eggies to retrieve this week. That is REALLY fab. news. Were you on a different protocol this cycle?

Readyornot - thanks for popping, sister! :flower: And thanks for the advice. I love both honey and cinnamon, so combing the two won't be a problem for me! I wonder though, if I have killer CM, it might be bad for me to produce more of it, right? :wacko: [I don't know whether I have killer CM, but I sometimes think that I must].

MrsPTTC - you are IVFing soon too or are you IUIing or neither? I cannot remember. Hugs to you, though, for being visited by Aunt Flo (the body really can throw us for a loop sometimes; e.g. the spotting stopping and then AF coming. She does that to me, too). :shrug:

MrsMax - I took clomid on CD 3-7 in April, Sept., Oct. and Nov. I never had any mood swings, hot flashes or anything like that while I was taking it. It also didn't consistently *do* the same things. E.g. my O day changed every single month I took it to the point that last cycle (Nov), I O'ed on CD 19 - just like I do when I'm off clomid! 

I can't believe how fast times flies. If I hadn't miscarried in June I would be a couple of weeks away from giving birth. My stomach would have been HUGE. I can't imagine myself like that. Can you? Can you girls see yourselves pregnant? Sorry. :/ Just went on a down note.

Anyhew; on we go, ladies! On we go! :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil Breeze said:


> I hadn't shaved my legs, much less trimmed the hedge!

:rofl: That's funny!



Soleil Breeze said:


> MrsPTTC - you are IVFing soon too or are you IUIing or neither? I cannot remember. Hugs to you, though, for being visited by Aunt Flo (the body really can throw us for a loop sometimes; e.g. the spotting stopping and then AF coming. She does that to me, too). :shrug:

No IVF or IUI just yet. FS wants me to try the clomid for 6 months and go back & see him if no BFP. I think IUI would be next. I did confirm with him last time I saw him (when he was an ass) that I qualify for 3 free rounds of IVF. Though hopefully it won't get to that point.



Soleil Breeze said:


> I can't believe how fast times flies. If I hadn't miscarried in June I would be a couple of weeks away from giving birth. My stomach would have been HUGE. I can't imagine myself like that. Can you? Can you girls see yourselves pregnant? Sorry. :/ Just went on a down note.

 So sorry hun, it must be a hard time :hugs:. But I am longing for a big bump and love my friends bumps, but I know what you mean it's funny picturing yourself with one! x


----------



## Regalpeas

You're right *Soleil* ON WE GO!!! Glad you and dh are taking a leap of faith on trying. So happy for you!

I can't really imagine a life growing inside of me let alone a bump to prove it on the outside. I think that's why so many are mesmerized and totally enamored once they hear the baby's heart beat, because it's like "no...this is not a joke. There is another person inside of me." Talk about miracles or the amazing aspects of life.

*Sorry to everyone who recently got AF/ BFN.* :hugs: I have faith for all of us. There are so many testaments especially around this board that just when you think you're BFP will never come that's the shinning moment! Our shinning moments are coming ladies!!!
*
ROSA!!!!* So....hoping this is it for you:happydance:. I'm getting excited and counting down. I too thought you're first name was Rosa. :)

*
Ready* thanks for the tip and your sensitivity. Praying all is well with you and growing LO.:hugs:


*AFM*, I'm cramping right now at 8 or 10 dpo. Did not OPK this time :dohh: so not quite sure which. I've never cramped like this before (well it's a mixture of cramps and shooting pain.) I've had the shooting pains before not the cramps. Honestly, I'm feeling some type of way because if this is not a BFP then what the heck is it? Is it yet another uncomfortable symptom of AF as if I don't have enough of that already.:nope: I wanted to test this evening but decided against it when I saw that early morning is the best. I just get sick of this_ Is it?_* Isn't it!* crap. Ughh sorry for all the frustration. I won't bore you all with my emotions. I just wanted to say that although I am unable to post here as often as I would like I share your angst, your pains, your ups and your downs. Your excitements and your let downs. We stand in solidarity ***lift arms together***:haha: 

With all seriousness, we will have our LOs!!! FXFXFX :dust:


Rooting you all on always! :hugs::kiss::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## rosababy

ready, thanks for popping in! I've never heard of the cinnamon/honey thing. Wish I would have known that a long time ago! Not like it would have made a difference because my tubes are kaput, but I would certainly have tried it! How are you doing?



MrsPTTC said:


> Rosa!!!! That is fab news :yipee: I have a very good feeling about this cycle for you! All those follies, wow! :thumbup:. And yes you were right about the blonde & pale! :)

Thanks! I have a good feeling too. I'm trying not to get my hope up too high, but it's hard when my doc is so positive and then I come on here and everyone is so optimistic! :thumbup: 



Regalpeas said:


> I'm right...here right now. Body you've been weird?!:growlmad: Where the heck is my BFP?!!!!!:gun:

Ugh. Sorry, Regal. :hugs: Where the heck are all of our bfps?!?! 



Soleil Breeze said:


> Rosa - you had me ROFL this time! I am glad that my post inspired you to trim down the hedges some (I hadn't shaved my legs, much less trimmed the hedge!) :dohh: I also think it's kind'a uncanny how your DH and you finished saying that this was "your cross to bear." When me and DH were discussing it over the weekend, I had told him how I had been frustrated with having to go through IVF and that I was p-o'ed that HE didn't have to do crap while I had to undergo, well, you know, all the IVF stuff. And then I said, but now, the way i see it is, you've got to play the hand you've been dealt. That's if you want to be in the game at all. And I do. We do. :kiss: I am really happy that you've got plenty more eggies to retrieve this week. That is REALLY fab. news. Were you on a different protocol this cycle?
> 
> I can't believe how fast times flies. If I hadn't miscarried in June I would be a couple of weeks away from giving birth. My stomach would have been HUGE. I can't imagine myself like that. Can you? Can you girls see yourselves pregnant? Sorry. :/ Just went on a down note.

Yes, I was on a slightly different protocol. I had stimulating shots twice a day rather than just in the evening, and only one med (even though it was the same amount as the two combined) rather than two. I down-regged (shut down the ovaries) for a bit longer this time since AF was so late. Was on a ton of new supplements and did acupuncture. Something must be working. :shrug:

Glad I could make you laugh! The retrieval is quite the crowded room, let me tell you. For most of the procedures, it's just the nurse and the doc. For the ET, it's the nurse, doc, another nurse coming in and out, the embryologist, the anaesthesiologist (can't spell that) and probably someone else I just can't remember...AND there is no covering of the area. It's just "helllooo!!! Here I am! Can everyone see okay? No? Let me pull the sheet up even higher and spread my legs even further! How about now?!" Sheesh. :dohh: Meanwhile, everyone is chit chatting about the weather, probably trying to make me feel more comfortable, or because they've done this a million times, asking the anaesthesiologist about his kids, etc. I'm like HELLOOOO, NAKED WOMAN HERE! 

And yes, I can see myself preggo. I went through a time when I couldn't. I'm starting to find hope again. :flower: It'll happen, girls. :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

Regal! We posted at the same time. I like your pma! I can just picture us standing tall together, holding hands, maybe singing Kumba Yah...:rofl: We WILL do this! We will all have our little ones!! :hugs: :thumbup:

Those sound like they could be implantation cramps, don't you think?


----------



## Regalpeas

WE WILL hahahahah :)

I dont know....I wanted to test. I decided against it. I just don't want to get my hopes up. But why not? lol ....because really it could be anything. lol

I'm crazy today.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sounding good Regal! :thumbup: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Tested this morning--- BFN. 


I go with the first BFN. My nerves can't handle if it's simply too early to test. AF is due in 3 days or so. We shall see.


----------



## mrsmax

Havent got time to respond to all, but just wanted to say big hugs to Regal :hugs: 

Will post when have a moment! Super busy with work at the moment - great for keeping mind off TTC.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I'm loving the PMA that's coming through right now! :happy dance: [minus the BFN that Regal got; freaking body just can't give us the same symptoms each month, can it?!] :growl mad:

I am feeling my ovaries working away. I keep checking my little blue book (where I keep track of different things in this whole TTC process) to figure out how long after I get the "ovaries achey/working" sensation that I ovulate. Looks like 4-5 days, which means that me and DH can get in some loving before I leave next week! Fingers crossed!

I started p-ing on a stick today. I had a new batch of those OPKs from online and when I opened the package a "temporary tattoo" fell out. It says, "Think Positive," so I'm gonna try. :wink wink: I think I'm a little nuts for feeling so good about this cycle, knowing that we've been unable to conceive by ourselves for over two years. But I do. It must be the Holidays. :xmas12:

Rosa...I could just envision the whole ET process when you were describing it. Eesh. I will just have to resign myself to feeling awkward for a bit. What else can ya do? :shrug: I'll be sending out all sorts of good vibes for your retrieval this week. Good eggies! Good eggies! and lots and lots of them.

MrsPTTC, did you ask your doctor about being on clomid for so long without using any assisted reproductive procedures? My doc. wouldn't put me on it that long without also combining it with IUI b/c it can thin your lining. I'd just check on it; no worries, but just be sure. :flower:

Ok; off to bed! :sleep:


----------



## MrsPTTC

He doesn't consider it to be a long time soleil & he said after 6 months we will consider alternatives which i assume is more monitoring then IUI, or he said we may skip to IVF as the success rate for IUI isn't great. I think I'd prefer to try IUI though. I've read clomid can be used safely for up to a year x


----------



## rosababy

Regalpeas said:


> Tested this morning--- BFN.
> 
> 
> I go with the first BFN. My nerves can't handle if it's simply too early to test. AF is due in 3 days or so. We shall see.

Sorry, Regal. :hugs: Bfns just suck. They never are easy to see.

SB, glad to hear you have some pma! :happydance: Think Positive! You should put it on! :haha: The entire ivf process is appointment after appointment, so you'll get used to dropping trou. :haha: Everyone sees everything and after a while, it's just fine. 

MrsP, My ob/gyn said after 5 months of clomid to see him, but my RE said if it doens't happen after 3, then look for other reasons. :shrug: Just a thought. Waiting around for 5 months didn't sit well with me, so I went into the RE after 2. Just a thought. :shrug:


Afm, boy am I uncomfortable! I'm so bloated because my ovaries are the size of baseballs. :wacko: Everything is slow. I walk slow, I can't do any movement in my classroom (I teach music, so that poses a challenge), and I'm now on the couch with my heating pad counting the hours until I can get my eggies taken out. It's not pain so much as it is uncomfortable. Looking forward to my dh coming home, making me dinner and peanut butter cookies. :blush: Today is shot free and tomorrow, my eggies meet the :spermy:!!!! So much excitement! :dance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Rosa, wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow hun :hugs:. Hope this is it for you! 

I know where you're coming from, and also Soleil, but my FS said clomid is only 80% effective in ovulation in a YEAR :wacko: so I'm guessing the statistics aren't as great as people think :shrug:. But also there have been lots of :bfp:'s on some clomid threads at 4-6 cycles! :thumbup: And I'm not seeing that patronizing so & so again before I have to :haha: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Thank you all for kind words. They made me smile.:hugs::thumbup:
I did have a rough day .....or two.:blush: But I am over it. Only the strong survive, right?! Now I just want AF to be on and done with. She's due today probably in the evening going by my last cycle. And that's just the thing...when she's due I don't want her taking her precious 'ole time either. lol It's like let's get this said and done so we can get this partyl\\:D/ started all over again.lol


*
ROSA!!!* Best wishes my dear!!!! I am so praying and hoping this is it for you. :dust: 

*
Soleil*-First I want to say CONGRATS on your educational pursuits!:ninja: we need more women PH.Ds!:thumbup: Very proud and happy for you. What field are you in? Also, I think it's great that you never give up hope on a natural BFP. Nature is a powerful force.:bodyb::flower: 
*
MrsPTTC*- Hoping the Clomid use will result in your happy healthy BFP. I don't know much about Clomid, but I know many women use it here on the board. :flower:
*
MrsMax* how's it going for you?


I love this thread! I recognized my love affair when I started posting here before my journal. hahaha:haha: You ladies are great. But pleeeasssse let us graduate onward to the[-o&lt; pregnancy part of bnb very soon![-o&lt; :winkwink:


Cheering you all on.:hugs:

Also, is everyone all ready for the Holidays?:xmas8:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been MIA for awhile (coming up on nearly a month). Needed to get my head in a better space. 

I have just spent the last hour (I think) trying to catch up on everyone but i have probably forgotten half of it. :dohh:

Sorry to read only BFNs in the last few weeks. 

Yay for your FS appt MrsMax. Good luck with IVF.

Also yay for your FS appt Soliel. Good luck with IVF as well.

RegalPeas - hoping that AF doesn't arrive and you get a late surprise BFP.

Rosa - hoping you have brilliant eggies for your retrivial today.

Pink - glad to hear that the Metformin appears to be working for you.

Hopeful - hope you are doing well. I see you have had another IUI. FX'd you get your sticky BFP!!!

AFM - am seeing a life coach as I have really struggled since my MC this year and I don't think that is helping us get pregnant. I have been soooooooo very very angry that other people in my life have accidently fallen pregnant and got to keep their baby but mine didn't make it and we were actually trying for a baby. I am also trying meditation. I can actually picture myself pregnant and happy so I am hopeful for 2012 but I don't see myself having a baby before the very end of 2012 or early 2013 but I am truly okay with that. But I do see myself as being pregnant in 2012 - it will happen I feel very very sure of this - not sure why but I am going to run with it while I feel like this. 

I have given up temping - my thermometer once again has a flat battery so I am taking that as a sign to back off for awhile. I think AF will be due around new year (just like last year) but I have to say this year I don't intend to test if AF hasn't arrived by New Year as I don't want to know, I don't want to start the New Year with potentially good news like I did this year as it didn't work out and I am not sure how I would cope if that happened. Not sure if that makes any sense. :shrug:

Hoping everyone has a great christmas as I am not sure if I will be on again. Like I said I am trying to step back from TTC a bit to keep some sanity. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone.

:xmas12::xmas8::xmas16::xmas14:

Sorry for the super long post!! :flower:


----------



## Regalpeas

MSJMOUSE!!!!:hugs: So good to see you around . Totally understand that you need to take a step back. I'm glad you're seeing a life coach and meditating. It really helps to stay grounded during TTC and life in general as it throws us so many curve balls, I tell ya.

Your post is an inspiration. Praying for your 2012/2013 baby!!!:hugs: Missed ya much.:flower:

:dust: 

Enjoy the Holidays too.:xmas12:


----------



## rosababy

Just a pop-in...think good thoughts...here I go. A little nervous...


----------



## Regalpeas

Rosa, sending positive vibes your way, prayer, hope, fx fx everything good.:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - Good luckkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!! It is going to be awesome!!!! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

14 eggies!! Now we just pray for quality. Trying not to get too happy because we were pumped with 10 last time and only 2 embies survived by day 3. Still, 14...doc was so pleased! :dance:


----------



## pink80

14 sounds great Rosa - i've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Soleil Breeze

14 eggs is FABULOUS, Rosa! You'll get five good embies, at least! :kiss:
And thanks for the "woot woot!" Regal. I got so excited thinking that within a year and a half I'll be "Dr. SB." :amartass: I am in political science, but I'm no scientist. :haha: It's been a journey, but I am SO happy to finally be at the diss. writing stage.
MsJMouse, hugs to you, my friend. We all understand the need to take a breather. Heck, I didn't come to BnB for almost 2 months after I miscarried. You are SO right, tho, WILL be pregnant in 2012. We've all got to think this.:hugs:
MrsPTTC, I'm hoping clomid works it's charm for you. :)

AFM, positive OPK today, ladies, and it's only CD 14! So I probably could have gone in for my third IUI...DH (as logical as always) pointed out that even if I had taken clomid again this cycle, we do not know if I would be O-ing over the weekend. Instead it might have been like last cycle (cd 19) and I would have already left for the Holidays. 

Anyhew, I'm still feeling good about it all. We are going to defy our reproductive nature this month and get pregnant all by ourselves. Yes, we are!

Rosa, I'm hoping implantation of the embies goes well and that within 2 weeks you will have some FANTASTIC news to share with us! :kiss:

Have a great weekend, ladies!


----------



## readyORnot

just popping in to send everyone lots of babydust! I'm certain this thread is due for some more BFPs soon, and glad most of you seem to be feeling quite positive at the moment!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rosababy

regal, glad you're feeling better. AF brings out the worst in us. I love this thread, too! I love how you post here before your own journal! :xmas13: I'm ready for Christmas! My last gifs arrived in the mail yesterday, so I just have to wrap them up. I got everything done early because I knew I wouldn't be able to shop this weekend. How about you?

MsJ, we've missed you. :hugs: Sometimes we do need to take a step away from Bnb though, so we understand. I think seeing a life coach and meditating is a great idea. Have you considered acupuncture? It can help with anxiety and anger and stuff. I've felt SO much more at peace and calm since I've started it. Just a though. :shrug: I also think it's smart that you've given up temping. I think it put more pressure on me than it was helping. Have you seen an RE yet? Our time is coming, hun. Have faith. We love you. :hugs:

Soon to be Dr. SB, I love it! How exciting! What's your dissertation about? I had to write a massive thesis for my masters and it was SUCH a hurdle in my life. I felt so good when I finished it! How long do you think it will take you? Wouldn't that be a hoot if after all that, you got preggo this weekend?! I love it! Go :sex: And I'm also hoping that my embies are strong and implant nice and tight! :headspin: That's my implantation emoticon! :haha:

Ready or not, glad to see you pop in! Hope you're doing well.

Afm, I'm feeling a little better. I haven't taken any pain meds today and I don't feel like I need them yet, so that's a good start! I'm cuddling on the couch with my christmas blanket, my heating pad, watching my dh run around me and clean for our party tonight. :haha: He's about to get me a starbucks. :coffee: He's so good to me. My latest concern (because there always is at least one) is my thyroid level. My nurse called and said my blood test on Wednesday, my level was still a bit high despite being on a low dosage of meds since Saturday, so I'm doubling my dosage. Fine. It'll eventually fix it, but will it fix it in time for THIS round? That's what I'm concerned about. Will my levels be low enough for implantation in a few days?! Trying not to worry. Take deep breaths.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey Ladies,
*
Soleil* that's awesome! You plan to teach/professor or something else? Yay for early + opk. Hoping you get your BFP!!!:flower:
*
Ready* you're coming along dear. Awww....I fully have to stalk your journal. :)
*
Rosa*14 eggies?! Wonderful. fxfxfxfxfxfxfx. I am done shopping too. Actually, I went out for a gift card yesterday and it was a war zone at the mall. I was so glad I didn't have to stay out for too long. I usually order online but this year I went in store for everything. I suspect DH's using online for gifts because he hasn't come in with one bag yet. lol Oh boy I hope he's not going to do a last minute mad dash.:dohh:


Afm, AF showed Friday. :cry: I think I'm okay with it. Well I have to be I have no other choice. lol. We still have one more opportunity to get pregnant in 2011. So we're on to the next cycle as positive as ever. I talked to dh about taking some vitamins that specifically increase sperm quality. He's finally agreed to let me pick them hahahah! He's probably like _this woman is crazy let me get her a baby quick._ LOL... No he really wants to be a father and he just said that it upsets him so much as it does for me each BFN/AF but he doesn't want to focus on it. So here's to our next try.:wine: 


:dust: to us all.

:hugs: to all the ladies of this thread trying and pregnant alike. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regal sorry AF got you hun :hugs:

Rosa that's fantastic news hun, I've got everything crossed for you :dust:.

Hope everyone else is ok.:hugs: msjmouse. AFM, starting to feel emotional & even more broody the nearer to crimbo I get. I so thought I'd have a baby by now, kids make xmas. Trying to be more positive though, we will start :sex: this week! :thumbup: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay for 14 eggs!!! Awesome news Rosa. Hopefully you will have some brilliant news in a couple of weeks. I have considered Accupuncture but am not sure if there is anyone around my area. I think for the moment I will try the life coach and go from there. I am looking at going back to doing Tai Chi again next year as I used to go to a class and found that very relaxing.

Wow Soliel - A PHD!! Amazing. I remember how hard it was to do my masters while working let alone anything else. Well done. 

Sorry to hear AF arrived Regal. Yay for PMA though.

AFM, Still feeling positive about being pregnant in 2012 but my PMA took a bit of a hit on Saturday as I went to my MIL's birthday breakfast not realising that a number of DH's step siblings would be there - unfortunately we are one of only two couples without a child in the family (the other couple had to work and was not there) and it was just another reminder of what might have been this year. :cry: 

Have been writing myself affirmations this morning, so if I have another moment, I can pull them out of my bag and remind myself of the future possiblities. :thumbup:

Merry christmas everyone. Hope everyone has a great week in the lead up to christmas.


----------



## rosababy

Regal, the malls drive me absolutely crazy this time of year. You couldn't pay me to go there! I try to get everything done early and then order online. Free shipping really helps! Sorry about AF. :hugs: Glad your dh agreed to take the vitamins! 

MrsP, thanks! Christmas is hard isn't it? Everything is for the kids...santa, riding around looking at lights, presents, you name it. I thought I'd have a baby this Christmas too, and it's heartbreaking. We'll have our babies next year. :thumbup:

MsJ, I hope to have some good news in a few weeks! Trying not to get too excited though. I've never done Tai Chi. Acupuncture has relaxed me a lot. My family is the same...we're the only ones left who don't have kids. Even my little brother has a baby. :sad2: It's hard to be around them.


Afm, just waiting for tomorrow morning to hear about how my embies are doing. :coffee: The wait is driving me nuts. I'm just so worried that we'll have none left, or just 2 or 3, or bad quality. I had a meltdown in church today..."Nothing is impossible for God." I believe we'll have our babies, ladies. Don't lose faith. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Definitely Rosa! Christmas 2012, although seems a long time to wait, will be our time, either a :baby: or a huge bump, I'm sure of it! x

Msjmouse I am thinking about accupuncture too, though DH doesn't believe in it :shrug: x


----------



## mrsmax

HI ladies. Have a couple of days off work and looking forward to baking and wrapping presents and relaxing with cheesy Christmas movies. All helping to keep mind of TTC (well...almost). 

Had a few moments trhat previously would have caused excitment the last few days - massive dip below cover line at 8 DPO, puking up Saturday morning and nearly being sick on the Metro on Sunday and a second blue line on a test this morn. However, didnt get remotely excited about the line as this was a stupid blue (+) test - I didnt realise it was blue dye or I would never have bought it. The line is clear and blue but off centre and from Googling confirmed as a def Evap. Like I say, I knew that.

Am concentrating on enjoying Christmas (even though Af due Christmas Eve) and my IVF schedule appointment on tHursday. Yikes!!

Rosa - really really hope you get some great news.

Soleil - PHD!!! You are awesome. I nearly broke down when I did my masters thesis, cant imagine a PHD one!! MsJ you have a Masters too - we are one smart thread ;) If only we could be "smart" with a BFP. 

Regal - sorry AF got ya, but glad you have one more go this year. Boy, i cant wait to see the back of this year!!!

Off food shopping now - will try to avoid the pregnancy test aisle!!!!

:dust: 

So


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax!! It's sounding very good for you! I think you may be preggo. A friend in another thread did a blue dye test, thought it was an evap then did a frer the next day & got a BFP! When are you next testing? x


----------



## rosababy

quick update: we only have 3 embies left. :sad2: Transfer is today, and I am so upset.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - I am sooooo sorry. No good me saying you only need 1 us there? Are they good embies? Thinking of you sweetie.

Mrs - no was def an evap - completely off centre. Am Ok. Not sure when will test again, will try to resist.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Rosa :hugs: I'm so sorry. How many should there be?? How does this compare to last time? xx


----------



## rosababy

Well, out of 14 eggs, there should be more. Every woman, every cycle is different, but I was expecting 6-8. Put 2 in, have a few to freeze.

We put all 3 back in. :wacko: My doc said we were not allowed to say the word triplets. :haha: I'm feeling good though. My doc was optimistic and the embryos we put in were great quality. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah ok, fingers crossed for when you test again though Mrsmax! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thats great then Rosa! Shame non to freeze but you must have a good chance out of 3! When will you test? x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Rosa - I was so scared when I saw your crying emoticon while I was going to the earlier posts. I thought that you had bad news (e.g. no embryos to transfer), but you had THREE! You WILL get pregnant this cycle. If you want, I'll pray for two :kiss: (three would be a bit much, I think).

I actually came on here to write a quick note about how frustrated I am. Went on Facebook and saw a "surprise shower" photo of one of our friends - she is 6 mos pregnant! WTF?! Really?! Really?! It's her second. GAWD. 

Trying to stay positive. Positive SB; POSITIVE! I really do still feel good about this cycle. We BD four times in the fertile period. What was most bizarre (and this has never happened) is that on our last BD, DH went deeper than he's ever gone (it was such a strange sensation...not quite painful...but not pleasant either...) and I bled. I BLED. What's that about?! So needless to say, I was a bit worried. Still? :wacko:

Anyway, I am finally on holiday. The airport was dreadful, but my luggage with the gifts came. So you really can't ask for more than that, right?

Thanks for the kudos on the PhD, ladies. :blush: It puts the baby-making thing in such perspective. You can work hard toward a goal (academic) and achieve it, but there's so little you can do for a BFP (naturally anyway). :shrug:

MrsMax - you could have tested too early. Stay strong. :hugs:

I can't see the earlier posts to respond to them; I will try to get back online again tomorrow.

Love to all! POSITIVE THOUGHTS, ladies. It's the one thing WE HAVE CONTROL over. Remember that. :kiss:


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - glad you on hols now :) It will be us SOOOOOONNNN!!

Rosa - Three put in. That's awesome. How many did you have last time? My hospital have a single embryo transfer policy so will only put one in :( I so hope this is it for you hon. When do you find out? Around New Year? 

Got BFN again today, but am ridiculously relaxed about it. I just turned over and carried on reading my book. Looking ahead now to 2012. 

Hope my lovely ladies are all ok. :hugs: Christmas is just around the corner.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil, yay for positivity!! Hope you have a great holiday, when do you test?

Mrsmax sorry about the bfn hun, but still very early! Am I right in thinking you started clomid this cycle? Or you're starting soon?

AFM, Just waiting to ovulate :coffee: I have stocked up on IC's ready for Jan, will be starting opk's this evening & :sex: tomorrow though don't expect to ovulate until xmas day/boxing day but its hard to predict with the clomid. It's coming up to my TTC buddy (IRL) due date in Feb, & I'm starting to find it hard as it could've been me! :sad1: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ps. Where is hopeful? She's not been on for ages. Hope you're ok hopeful! x


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Mrs - yep, I know it's early so not worried. I start Clomid this cycle. Af due Christmas Eve so I my first one will be Christmas Day!! Hope I remember in all the festivites. You all ready for Christmas?

Hopeful is just taking a breather I think. Maybe she#ll be back with exciting news in 2012.... :hugs: Hopeful x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Thats great then Rosa! Shame non to freeze but you must have a good chance out of 3! When will you test? x

Thanks! I'm okay with it now. Doc said he would have waited until day 5 if it was my first round, but didn't want to chance it. Shame not to have any to freeze, but that's okay. Dh reminded me it saved us about $3000-$4000 out of pocket for freezing costs. 

SB, sorry I scared you. I was just shocked that we didn't have more than 3 and I really wanted to have a 5 day transfer. It's okay though. My doc is still pretty optimistic. My journal has the entire bulleted list if you're interested. :haha: 3 is pretty good! Please pray for 2... doc said we are not allowed to say the word that starts with a T and ends in an iplet. :haha:

Sorry about your friend and the surprise shower. Sheesh. So done with FB. Be POSITIVE! :thumbup: Hopefully going deeper meant less for the :spermy: to travel! Not sure if it really works that way, but it's a nice thought. Don't be worried about the bleeding. I'm sure it's fine. It's so hard to not be in control of ttc, isn't it? Especially hard working career women like us. It SUCKS. It's one of the biggest issues I've had with this whole thing. Giving up control and trusting God. 




mrsmax said:


> Rosa - Three put in. That's awesome. How many did you have last time? My hospital have a single embryo transfer policy so will only put one in :( I so hope this is it for you hon. When do you find out? Around New Year?
> 
> Got BFN again today, but am ridiculously relaxed about it. I just turned over and carried on reading my book. Looking ahead now to 2012.
> 
> Hope my lovely ladies are all ok. :hugs: Christmas is just around the corner.

Thanks! We put 2 in last time, but the quality was worse last time. Plus, I found out I had thyroid and prolactin levels that were a big high last time. This time, I'm on meds for it, so hopefully that fixed it. My doc is a supporter of SET as well, but there is no country policy, so he's like let's just get you pregnant and pray for a single. :haha: I'm not sure when my testing date is. Probably Dec 30 or Jan 2. I'll find out on thursday at my u/s appt.


Mrs P, sorry about your friend irl who's due soon. I've got a few of those too. :wacko: All of whom started ttc way after me. Sigh. It'll be our turn soon. 



MrsPTTC said:


> Ps. Where is hopeful? She's not been on for ages. Hope you're ok hopeful! x

She's taking a little break from BnB. I talked to her on FB and said we miss her. :nope: Hopefully she comes back soon.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Hi Mrs - yep, I know it's early so not worried. I start Clomid this cycle. Af due Christmas Eve so I my first one will be Christmas Day!! Hope I remember in all the festivites. You all ready for Christmas?
> 
> Hopeful is just taking a breather I think. Maybe she#ll be back with exciting news in 2012.... :hugs: Hopeful x

Yay for clomid!! :happydance: That's exciting! Sucks that AF will be due christmas eve though. Hopefully you won't need the clomid. :winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

YAY *ROSA*! I know you were disappointed, but 3 eggies back in is great. Awesome. Praying this is it hun. :dust:

Sorry about BFN *Mrs.Max *hoping it's too early. Glad you didn't let it get you down.

:hugs:

I agree *Soleil *we have to keep a positive mind!!! :) It's a challenge but we must.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil &#8211; well done with the positivity! :thumbup: Have a lovely holiday

Mrsmax &#8211; Have you tested again? Your temps look fine after the drop yesterday! FX&#8217;d! God, :witch: due xmas day?? Bad timing or what :growlmad: but hopefully she won&#8217;t come & you won&#8217;t need the clomid! Yes I&#8217;m all ready for Christmas though I&#8217;ve had a stressful week trying to get everything sorted, wrapped etc.. and my xmas tree lights broke the other day! :wacko: Are you all ready?

Rosa - $3-4k on freezing it?? :saywhat: Freezing how many? OMG I am shocked at the cost!

:hi: Regal, I love your &#8220;2012 year of the baby&#8221; ticker, I really hope it is for all of us!!

AFM &#8211; Waiting for my positive OPK, though it may not be for a few more days yet and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll be lucky enough to get my + on CD14 as no hint of EWCM yet and I got it CD12 last cycle.
I had a mini breakdown before, I seem to be getting them a lot lately. I sent a christmas card to a lady who&#8217;s children I used to look after 8-11years ago. I was a nursery nurse for just over a year and started babysitting for one of the little girls who was at the nursery then her parents had a little boy. Anyway I stopped babysitting when I moved in with DH 8 years ago as it was too far to travel & we&#8217;ve kept in touch with Christmas cards ever since. This Christmas I said I&#8217;d love to see a photo of the kids to see how they&#8217;ve grown. They&#8217;re both gorgeous and the little girl who I looked after most looked so grown up, she must be about 12 or 13 now. I got a shock and it just made me cry, I feel so old and feel like my life is flashing before me. And still no :baby: :nope:. I guess if I had kids I wouldn&#8217;t feel as bad about getting older. I really need to stop getting upset over little things, if I didn&#8217;t know better I&#8217;d think I was pg! :haha: x


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Ladies

So, after being so relaxed this month I am now hitting the bottom. We had FS appointment yesterday to scehdule IVF and the consultant (different to our last one) said we weren't eligible for NHS funding and we have to pay. We have the money saved for one round, but the disapointment was intense. DH took it better than I thought, but it just seems like one more piece of cr*p news on this journey. 

Also, I woke up at 4am with AF and bad period pains. It is now 5.30am, have given up on sleep and have just been crying for ages. 

IVF FEb/March depending on funding (FEb if we pay), but I dont know how we got here. I dont have a lot of faith that IVF will work cause we dont know why we arent getting pregnant. It seems like IVf is just an expensive guess or punt. 

I am trying to put on a brave face for Christmas and knowing you ladies and others are out there who feel the same is comforting a little. 

Why is life so unfair? 

:hugs: to all. Am off to my brother's today so will be without FB. Will be thinking of you all. Try and have the best Christmas you can and pray this is the last without a baby or bump xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Mrsmax, so sorry things aren't going well :hugs2: I can't believe they've backtracked on the free IVF, it's so unfair, it seems a postcode lottery. Did you tell him the other consultant told you you're eligible? What did he say? Before IVF is there no more tests you can get done privately which would be cheaper than IVF? For instance I've heard there's a test they do to check your post BD CM to see it's mixing with the sperm properly? That's my biggest worry but I know it's very rare and IVF would overcome this. Have a wonderful Christmas! I'm babysitting my best friends baby/faux Niece today, she's 9 months and gorgeous. Our lab keeps trying to lick her though, I'm gonna need eyes in the back of my head when we have a family! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Guess who just got a dark OPK on CD13!!! Thank you Clomid, earliest yet! :happydance: I took an IC and the line was pretty dark, but threw away my sample before doing a digi. So I did a digi a couple of hours later and no smiley :shrug: but I had a cup of tea in between and like I say it was only 2 hours time difference so maybe it was too dilute. I'll try again tonight but I've only got 1 digi left so not gonna waste it. I'm so pleased we BD last night! :thumbup: x


----------



## Crumbs

mrsmax :hugs:

I know I've been quiet, but I'm still quietly visiting! I'm really hoping that a Christmas-New Year's miracle will happen to my fave bunch of girls! 

As for me, I'm mentally preparing for a trip back to Sweden in a few days and hoping all goes well. I have the big scan (NT) scheduled the day after we arrive. Then we plan to announce.

:dust: :yellow::pink::blue::dust:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi guys- I took a little R&R from TTC. I hope you all are doing well. :hugs:

I've been waiting to say this for a while now- 

I'm up the duff! For those that like pics- see my journal.


----------



## readyORnot

oh my goodness congratulations hopeful! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## rosababy

hopefulmama2b said:


> Hi guys- I took a little R&R from TTC. I hope you all are doing well. :hugs:
> 
> I've been waiting to say this for a while now-
> 
> I'm up the duff! For those that like pics- see my journal.

UP the duff!!! :rofl: Love it! Congrats again, hun. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hopeful!!!!!!!! Brilliant news!!! :yipee: :dance: I'm so pleased for you! Are they going to monitor you more closely this time? Happy Christmas to you!! x

Crumbs, I can't believe you've got your 12 week scan already! What day will it be? How exciting! And can I just say I love your siggie with our names in, so sweet :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So my OPK's have gotten lighter so I think I missed my smiley on the first lot of pee I threw out yesterday as I'm sure the lines were dark enough for a +! I've had NO EWCM this month though, despite upping my EPO (though I think this takes a few months to kick in) but I guess yesterday and today it's hard to tell as I use sperm friendly lube. I'm likely to ovulate today or tomorrow, FX'd for a Christmas Conception! x

Merry Christmas everyone and hope 2012 brings everything you dream of :cloud9: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry for the multiple posts but I'm so excited! I went to the loo again not even 3 hours later and I got my definite + on the IC & smiley face on the digi!! :happydance:. But now I'm wondering, was my pee too dilute yesterday or have I ovulated/will I ovulate twice?! (Clomid twins or twice the chance of a BFP??) Happy bunny :bunny: either way, we BD this morning and will again tomorrow & monday just in case! x Oh and I had another wobble last night and got upset, DH thinks I am mad lol! x


----------



## pink80

Yay for the +opk :wohoo: go get that eggy!!!

Congrats again hopeful :happydance:

Merry Christmas beautiful ladies :xmas3: - hope you have wonderful time, and here's to a great 2012 hope it's a good one for all of us :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Pink! I think there will be a few :bfp:'s to come in the New Year, EARLY in the New Year hopefully! :thumbup: Enjoy Crimbo x


----------



## readyORnot

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks Pink! I think there will be a few :bfp:'s to come in the New Year, EARLY in the New Year hopefully! :thumbup: Enjoy Crimbo x

That sounds wonderful I really hope so, my fingers and everything else are crossed for every single lady in here for lovely 2012 bundles of joy!

Merry Christmas one and all...
:xmas9::xmas7::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Merry Christmas Readyornot,& everyone else! It's Christmas day here now, I should be asleep waiting for Santa lol :xmas10: x


----------



## rosababy

Merry Christmas to my lovely 30s girls. :xmas9: Love you!


----------



## Regalpeas

Merry Christmas 


ladies enjoy!:xmas4:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC said:


> I'm so pleased for you! Are they going to monitor you more closely this time?

Yep repeat beta on Tuesday and then early scan. FX. 

So glad you got in some good bd-ing during the fertile time! 

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

A huge CONGRATS to Hopefulmama!! And no meds either! That is fantastic! :) As of tonight you will be moved from the "pray she gets pregnant list" to the "pray that this baby sticks and is healthy list" (along with Crumbs and a few others) :kiss:

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas holiday. I just LOVE the family get-togethers and the food. I have spent a lot of time with my niece (she is just over six months old and the most beautiful baby I have ever seen!! [Maybe I am biased?!]) :haha:

I am trying to stay positive still. I am 10dpo and just hoping, praying, pleading [well, I'm not quite there yet] that by some touch of fate me and DH have managed to do it all by ourselves this cycle. I've gone from being 40% hopeful that we have to 15%. But, hey, 15% is still higher positivity than I feel in most months! :dohh: No spotting yet. I usually get a smidgin by night fall and by 11 dpo the spotting is here. I have created all sorts of scenarios in my head. E.g. we take a pregnancy test on the 30th and get to tell our parents on New Year's Eve that we're pregnant. Ahhhh..... If only....

MrsPTTC, I believe that it IS possible to O twice on clomid. I am fairly convinced that is what happened when we got preggo that time. So, fX'ed that this is your case and that you get your BFP in a coupl'a weeks.

Rosa, I KNOW that you're BFP is right around the corner. It has to be. 

MrsMax, I am so sorry that you got the "let's pay a crap load of money to make a baby" news. But we will be in this together. I will be IVFing it in either Feb. or March, too. We really do seem to do things similarly, ay?! :wink wink:

The Holidays are about thanks and I thank the universe that I have ALL of you (the ones who were blessed enough to get pregnant already and those of you who are just a moment or two away from being pregnant) as my friends. You have made my journey so much easier. MUCH LOVE. :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you Soleil, I am hopeful this cycle though we didn't BD all that much. But the FS said once every 2-3 days is enough, so maybe my DH :spermy: will be better quality doing it every other day! :D When are you testing?

Hopeful I'm so pleased! When will you get your beta results?

Ladies I found this interesting article today https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-desperate-couples-6281515.html#disqus_thread , it mentions that UK ladies TTC over 1 year are eligible to IVF (I thought it would be a lot longer) but a word of warning, some of the comments on the article are horrid - if we want children we have to pay and have just as much right to free treatment as someone who wants to look slim and prettier! :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil Breeze said:


> The Holidays are about thanks and I thank the universe that I have ALL of you (the ones who were blessed enough to get pregnant already and those of you who are just a moment or two away from being pregnant) as my friends. You have made my journey so much easier. MUCH LOVE. :kiss:

How lovely!! :friends: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soleil Breeze said:


> A huge CONGRATS to Hopefulmama!! And no meds either! That is fantastic! :) As of tonight you will be moved from the "pray she gets pregnant list" to the "pray that this baby sticks and is healthy list" (along with Crumbs and a few others)

Thank you and I appreciate the prayers! So nervous, but I'm trying to find that happy median between hope and reality. Thanks again, hun. I'm so excited that you will be starting IVF right around the corner! That's something great to look forward to and I'm glad that you and MrsMax will be doing it together!



MrsPTTC said:


> Hopeful I'm so pleased! When will you get your beta results?
> 
> 
> Ladies I found this interesting article today https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-desperate-couples-6281515.html#disqus_thread , it mentions that UK ladies TTC over 1 year are eligible to IVF (I thought it would be a lot longer) but a word of warning, some of the comments on the article are horrid - if we want children we have to pay and have just as much right to free treatment as someone who wants to look slim and prettier! :wacko: x

I just got them:
11 dpo=25
16 dpo=963 :bunny:


I glanced at the comments! Some people are heartless a**holes! 

"If you are infertile and desperate, either adopt or see a psychologist."

Whether or not you agree with the National Health Service providing this type of treatment is one thing, but to be hateful as many of the people commenting were is just wrong.


----------



## rosababy

SB, you're so sweet. I'm thankful for you and my 30s group too. :kiss: I've been positive the whole time, but the 2ww really sucks it out of ya, doesn't it? Each day, that percentage goes down for me. I'm sure come Friday, my pma will be 2%. :wacko: But thanks for your kind thoughts about my bfp around the corner. It's so scary to think of doing this all AGAIN. :nope: Would have been nice to have some frosties for back up. :shrug: Oh well. 

MrsP, My ob/gyn and RE said that 2-3 days is plenty too. I never really believed them, but I suppose they're the experts. :shrug:

Hopeful, :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :bunny::holly::xmas8: 263 is SUCH a huge jump from 25!!! I pray this is the stickiest little bean ever! I'm so happy for you!!! This thread needed some encouragement. :kiss:

Afm, pma is slowly slipping away. Not sure why. I have some cramps, not too bad, but kind of af in nature, so that worries me. Friday will not come soon enough, and yet, I don't really want it to come. At least until then, I have hope that I will still have a baby with this cycle.


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's brilliant Hopeful! :dance:. Yes I did read that one, they make me sick! :growlmad:. They just take fertility forgranted, they wouldn't have that attitude if it was them in this situation! 

Rosa I have my fingers, & toes! crossed for you! AF cramps can also be implantation cramps! GL for Friday hun.

x


----------



## mrsmax

HOPEFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is AWESOME!!!! I am sooooo pleased for you hon and the numbers are fantastic. You must be so chuffed :) Keep us posted and dont you dare disapear :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Hopefulmama!!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

CONGRATS HOPEFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Glad you returned with great news. H&H all the way.:hugs:


Also thanks Soleil! :hugs: Glad to have you too hun.


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Hopeful. Brilliant news!!!

Crumbs - I can't believe you are at 13weeks!! So happy that things appear to be progressing well. I bet you are excited for your scan! I love your signature. 

I hope everyone had a great christmas. We had a pretty quiet one but I am so excited cause we just booked our overseas holiday for next year!! Something very exciting to look forward to.

Rosa - good luck for today (it is Friday arvo here). Hopefully you have some great news to start the new year with.

Soliel - hoping that you also start the year with some good news. Fx'd. Have a great holiday!

AFM - AF is due on 1st Jan (I think as I am not really keeping track). I have some cramps. Guess I will just wait and see.

This thread is definitely one of the first I check to see if anyone has updated and I am looking forward to seeing everyone get their BFPs and sticky babies. Bring on 2012 - its going to be a great year.

Happy New Year everyone for tomorrow. Have a great one! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Nurse just called...beta = 128!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mrsmax

Just posted in your journal!!!! You soooooo deserve this. I could not be happier for you. Have also given me faith in the journey and in IVF. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxx woop woop.


----------



## MrsPTTC

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!! Rosa, I'm sooooooooooo happy for you!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MsJMouse said:


> Congrats Hopeful. Brilliant news!!!
> 
> Crumbs - I can't believe you are at 13weeks!! So happy that things appear to be progressing well. I bet you are excited for your scan! I love your signature.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great christmas. We had a pretty quiet one but I am so excited cause we just booked our overseas holiday for next year!! Something very exciting to look forward to.
> 
> Rosa - good luck for today (it is Friday arvo here). Hopefully you have some great news to start the new year with.
> 
> Soliel - hoping that you also start the year with some good news. Fx'd. Have a great holiday!
> 
> AFM - AF is due on 1st Jan (I think as I am not really keeping track). I have some cramps. Guess I will just wait and see.
> 
> This thread is definitely one of the first I check to see if anyone has updated and I am looking forward to seeing everyone get their BFPs and sticky babies. Bring on 2012 - its going to be a great year.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone for tomorrow. Have a great one! :hugs:


Same to you Msjmouse! Nice to see you back! :flower: FX'd for you for 1st Jan! Are you flying overseas? I really want us to book to go back to Turkey in May over my birthday, but DH isn't so sure with the flying during pregnancy and then the sunbathing.... I've told him I can keep bump out of the sun if I even have one or are pg by then, but he's still not sure :wacko: I just don't want to put my life on hold as I 'may' have a long way to go... x


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay for Rosa. 2012 is looking promising for us all with 2 new BFPs.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC said:


> Same to you Msjmouse! Nice to see you back! :flower: FX'd for you for 1st Jan! Are you flying overseas? I really want us to book to go back to Turkey in May over my birthday, but DH isn't so sure with the flying during pregnancy and then the sunbathing.... I've told him I can keep bump out of the sun if I even have one or are pg by then, but he's still not sure :wacko: I just don't want to put my life on hold as I 'may' have a long way to go... x

We have booked to go to Hawaii in April. Very excited. We have been planning this for about 8 months (needed something to look forward to) but we decided to wait till Christmas to book it so if we fall pregnant after we book it we can still go. 

So maybe plan to go to Turkey but wait a couple of months to book it so you don't have to cancel if you do get that BFP before you go.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun. I have Googled but what have you read/heard about flying when preggo? I read up to 32 weeks long haul or 36 short haul. First 12 weeks has higher chance of MC but in most cases ok to fly.2nd tri is better to fly. Oh I don't know what to do but am dying to go back after our washout in October!! X


----------



## Crumbs

*OMG! Rosa!!! *I'm so happy for you and Hopeful! I'm seriously tearing up here! In just a few days I got to remove 2 names from my signature list! 

Let the momentum continue!!! :crib::yellow::blue::pink:

And my NT scan went well at 13 weeks and 3 days, just made the cut-off mark! :cloud9: We told DH's family today! Soon we're going to announce it. I can actually say I'm pregnant now without holding my breath! 

:dust: healthy, sticky, beautiful babies all around :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

So pleased your scan went well crumbs! :happydance: Brill news, must be lovely telling everyone x


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks hun. I have Googled but what have you read/heard about flying when preggo? I read up to 32 weeks long haul or 36 short haul. First 12 weeks has higher chance of MC but in most cases ok to fly.2nd tri is better to fly. Oh I don't know what to do but am dying to go back after our washout in October!! X

I have to say I am not really sure about what the recommended cutoffs are, for some reason I have 6 months in my head. I know the travel insurance suggests rethinking travelling if more than 20 weeks.


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs said:


> And my NT scan went well at 13 weeks and 3 days, just made the cut-off mark! :cloud9: We told DH's family today! Soon we're going to announce it. I can actually say I'm pregnant now without holding my breath!
> 
> :dust: healthy, sticky, beautiful babies all around :dust:

Crumbs - that is great news. I am so happy for you. Did you get a pic??


----------



## mrsmax

Yay Crumbs. Telling everyone will be amazing - enjoy every second!!


----------



## Crumbs

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks hun. I have Googled but what have you read/heard about flying when preggo? I read up to 32 weeks long haul or 36 short haul. First 12 weeks has higher chance of MC but in most cases ok to fly.2nd tri is better to fly. Oh I don't know what to do but am dying to go back after our washout in October!! X

I flew during my 1st trimester and returned just at the start of my 2nd trimester. I also planned the trip months ahead making sure to avoid travel in the 3rd trimester, in case we got lucky and got pregnant. Honestly, I wish I bought travel insurance! I think I would have canceled otherwise. 

Traveling far (at least for me) sucked. Instead of doing all sorts of things while visiting my Mom, all I could do was sleep. I couldn't even buy 2 things at once because I got so tired! 

If I were to do it all over again, I would have postponed our flight until we were safely in the 2nd trimester instead of going when we did. But it really wasn't all that bad, just as long as you're packed with snacks and water and willing to sleep it out.

Also, I avoided any of the machines that weren't just metal detectors at the security check. In the States, no one batted an eye, but in Amsterdam (stopover) they tried giving me a hard time saying I needed to go through it, but I stood my ground and they finally allowed a normal search.




MsJMouse said:


> Crumbs - that is great news. I am so happy for you. Did you get a pic??

I got a pic but it wasn't very good at all. I've concluded that my midwife is terrible at that machine and now really hoping she's good at everything else :haha:


----------



## readyORnot

*Rosa*, I am so excited for you! Congratulations! And *crumbs*, how exciting getting your scan and being able to tell everyone! I have a scan on Tuesday (13+2 by my adjusted dates).

As for travelling whilst pregnant, here is a resource I found a few months ago that seems to have sensible advice.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Crumbs congrats on the good scan!!!!! :happydance: What great news and I'm sure it's a HUGE sign of relief! Planning any fun ways to tell you family??


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!! Rosa, I'm sooooooooooo happy for you!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: x

Thanks, MrsP!! 



MsJMouse said:


> Yay for Rosa. 2012 is looking promising for us all with 2 new BFPs.
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

Thanks MsJ! Hopefully the good luck spreads throughout this thread!



MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks hun. I have Googled but what have you read/heard about flying when preggo? I read up to 32 weeks long haul or 36 short haul. First 12 weeks has higher chance of MC but in most cases ok to fly.2nd tri is better to fly. Oh I don't know what to do but am dying to go back after our washout in October!! X

My sil flew to our wedding and then had her baby 2 days later. :wacko: Of course, she's a midwife and probably could have delivered the baby herself. :haha: I don't know the official rules though.



Crumbs said:


> *OMG! Rosa!!! *I'm so happy for you and Hopeful! I'm seriously tearing up here! In just a few days I got to remove 2 names from my signature list!
> 
> Let the momentum continue!!! :crib::yellow::blue::pink:
> 
> And my NT scan went well at 13 weeks and 3 days, just made the cut-off mark! :cloud9: We told DH's family today! Soon we're going to announce it. I can actually say I'm pregnant now without holding my breath!
> 
> :dust: healthy, sticky, beautiful babies all around :dust:

Thanks, Crumbs!! So glad to hear your scan went well! :thumbup: Excellent news!



readyORnot said:


> *Rosa*, I am so excited for you! Congratulations! And *crumbs*, how exciting getting your scan and being able to tell everyone! I have a scan on Tuesday (13+2 by my adjusted dates).



Thanks, ready!! Good luck with your scan on Tuesday! Will you get pics for this one?


----------



## readyORnot

rosababy said:


> Thanks, ready!! Good luck with your scan on Tuesday! Will you get pics for this one?

I'm not sure what their policy is at this hospital but at the very least they should let me grab a snap on my phone! Just got to make sure I get there on time - my appointment is 9.15am on the first working day after the Christmas break so not sure what traffic will be like! They're very strict about people not being late.


----------



## Regalpeas

Happy New Year 2012 *MJMouse* as I know you're already in the new year. :headspin:

It's mid day here. Soon lights, camera, action as we start our countdown. We usually begin around 7pm :drunk::wine: This year, however, I'll bring it in with sparkling cider. :thumbup:

Congrats again *Rosa*. :flower: Exciting times yes indeed.

*Crumbs* it's so great you're moving along. Congrats on a scan well done. :) 2nd trimester already. :thumbup: Glad you're able to announce it to everyone now. :happydance: So happy for you. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the link Ready! :thumbup: I think we've decided we'll go, at most I'd be 5 months and I'll know within the next week if I am preggo, so if not would be 4 months max. I need something to look forward to.

Happy new year everyone!!! 2012 will be our year, for either those having :baby:'s or those awaiting their :bfp:. I was a bit emotional at midnight, it's hard... But had a fab night and am rather hungover! :sick: x


----------



## Crumbs

*readyORnot*, how did your scan go? I hope all is well :hugs:

:dust:babydust:dust:


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks for the link Ready! :thumbup: I think we've decided we'll go, at most I'd be 5 months and I'll know within the next week if I am preggo, so if not would be 4 months max. I need something to look forward to.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!!! 2012 will be our year, for either those having :baby:'s or those awaiting their :bfp:. I was a bit emotional at midnight, it's hard... But had a fab night and am rather hungover! :sick: x

I think you should go on the vacay. My dh and I put off so many vacays because we might be pregnant. Spain, Napa Valley...turns out we totally could have gone on them. :wacko: 

I'm sorry you were emotional at midnight. :hugs: I know how hard it is. We all know. It's going to be a great year!!! :happydance: Sorry you're hungover. My remedy is Kraft macaroni and cheese. An entire box. :haha:


----------



## rosababy

And where the heck is Soleil Breeze?! :grr:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rosa, we're just waiting for DH parents to confirm they're ok to dog sit & then we can book! :dance:. How are you? Have you told anyone yet? Will you be having an early scan to see how many :baby: you got in there? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

rosababy said:


> And where the heck is Soleil Breeze?! :grr:

:rofl:


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks Rosa, we're just waiting for DH parents to confirm they're ok to dog sit & then we can book! :dance:. How are you? Have you told anyone yet? Will you be having an early scan to see how many :baby: you got in there? x

I'm fine. Totally bloated and really uncomfortable. Just bought my first mat pants because I literally can not button my jeans because of this darn bloat. :wacko: I'm okay with it though...:blush: Have only told my BnB gals, and a few friends irl beacuse they were also going through ivf at around the same time. Yes, probably have a 6 week scan, and will find out how many buns are cooking then. :thumbup: Dh thinks 2, I think 1.


----------



## MrsPTTC

How many were put in again, 3?? I'm thinking :oneofeach:. With being on clomid I would get an early scan too. After being horrified at the thought of twins I would now like them, I even have names for one of each :haha:. Sorry you're feeling bloated, I would like to say it'll get better but....:rofl: x


----------



## mrsmax

Happy New Year my lovely BnB ladies. 

I am sooooooo excite to be in 2012. The year of the BFP/Baby xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> How many were put in again, 3?? I'm thinking :oneofeach:. With being on clomid I would get an early scan too. After being horrified at the thought of twins I would now like them, I even have names for one of each :haha:. Sorry you're feeling bloated, I would like to say it'll get better but....:rofl: x

We put 3 in. 2 were great quality, 1 was okay. Dh thinks twins too. I wouldn't mind twins...it's a bit scary, but instant family! And we'd never have to do this crap again! :thumbup: I know it'll only get worse. That's okay. :flower:



mrsmax said:


> Happy New Year my lovely BnB ladies.
> 
> I am sooooooo excite to be in 2012. The year of the BFP/Baby xxxxx :hugs:

Thanks, hun. I'm excited about 2012 too. 2011 sucked. :haha: The year of the baby!


----------



## MrsPTTC

rosababy said:


> We put 3 in. 2 were great quality, 1 was okay. Dh thinks twins too. I wouldn't mind twins...it's a bit scary, but instant family! And we'd never have to do this crap again! :thumbup: I know it'll only get worse. That's okay. :flower:

Ah you see if we ended up with twins I would still want another one! :wacko: Do your HCG levels or beta or whatever it's called lol indicate whether more than one? Or is it only a scan? x


----------



## RebeccaLO

Can I ask, has their been a lower rate of conception with this over 30's thread vs. overall? I'm interested as I'm 33 and already a bit concerned that I'm getting older!


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Ah you see if we ended up with twins I would still want another one! :wacko: Do your HCG levels or beta or whatever it's called lol indicate whether more than one? Or is it only a scan? x

The beta # doesn't really tell me anything yet. 128 could be anything. My friend irl had 600 and is only having one. :shrug: We'll see in the 6 week scan.



RebeccaLO said:


> Can I ask, has their been a lower rate of conception with this over 30's thread vs. overall? I'm interested as I'm 33 and already a bit concerned that I'm getting older!

Not sure. I do know that getting pregnant gets harder in the 30s as compared to the 20s, as far as this thread...:shrug: We've had quite a few come and go with their babies.


----------



## hakunamatata

RebeccaLO said:


> Can I ask, has their been a lower rate of conception with this over 30's thread vs. overall? I'm interested as I'm 33 and already a bit concerned that I'm getting older!

Personally, I'm 31 and conceived right away. And I have friends in the TTC forum who are in their 20's and are having a hard time. Age is definitely not the only factor. 

Good luck with TTC!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

rosababy said:


> We put 3 in. 2 were great quality, 1 was okay. Dh thinks twins too. I wouldn't mind twins...it's a bit scary, but instant family! And we'd never have to do this crap again! :thumbup: I know it'll only get worse. That's okay. :flower:

Twins will be awesome!! I'd LOVE to have twins!!

:oneofeach:


----------



## hakunamatata

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks hun. I have Googled but what have you read/heard about flying when preggo? I read up to 32 weeks long haul or 36 short haul. First 12 weeks has higher chance of MC but in most cases ok to fly.2nd tri is better to fly. Oh I don't know what to do but am dying to go back after our washout in October!!

I'd just check with your doctor. I checked with mine, because I'm flying to FL in 3 weeks (I'll be almost 20 weeks at that point), and she said it was fine. She recommended getting up and stretching from time to time. And she also said that there is a slightly higher risk of catching a cold (because you're in a confined space recirculating the same air) but I figure if I haven't caught hubby's cold yet, I must have a pretty good immune system.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Rosaaaaaa!! I am SO thrilled for you!! :happydance: Tears of joy came to my eyes when I saw your BFP!! :kiss: :kiss: To the other prayer list you, too, go!

Much love, happiness and cheer to all for 2012!

I've already had a crash and burn for the year; brought DH down with me. Had a really emotional discussion with him about IVF, feelings of resentment and the like. We're good now. Just aprehensive as to whether this is the right decision for us. :shrug: But when I see Rosa's story and news, it gives me hope. Makes me see things in a different light. 

Rosa, did you do ICSI or just put all the swimmers in the petri dish? 
MrsPTTC - I can't see the comment anymore, but I think you were the one who was wondering about the trip to Turkey. Just do it, girl! Like Rosa said, you end up postponing for no reason. Book it, and you'll get pregnant though! :haha:

This is brief, ladies; but I'll try to be back on again in a few days. x


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, SB! I've been WAITING for you to get online!! :haha: Thanks for praying for me. That means a lot to me. I'm sorry you had/are having some rough feelngs about ivf. Believe me, I know what that is like. I'm glad my story can give you some hope. Feel free to ask me anything. Go through my journal and browse if you'd like to know more, too. 

We did not do icsi, but we did do assisted hatching. I'm still not exactly sure what the difference is. :shrug:

Glad you're back...don't stay gone too long! :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you Soleil! I will see what happens this month and we might book up next month if no :bfp:. I deserve a second go at Turkey after our crappy weather in October! :rain:.

Sorry you've had a breakdown already :hugs:. I hope things get easier, when do you start IVF?

Ladies you need to :help: me, I am obsessing over this 2WW!! I already tested yesterday and today (8&9 DPO) BFN obviously as far too early!! And I know that I am just stupid :dohh:. I hate myself SS but can't help it. I was gonna test tomorrow but now I will stop myself and not test til Saturday, 13DPO :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back Hakuna :hi: Hope all is well in your pregnancy! I would ask the doc but wouldnt want to pay all that money to have to cancel. I'm POSITIVE it's fine to fly, but not sure about sunbathing, I think I'd need to keep belly (IF it happens before then) out of the heat x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC- STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS!!!! I'm an 11 dpo tester girl myself. I really think it's too early before that. Yes, people get them, but they're staring at faint, faint, faint, lines wondering if they have line eye. I feel that by 11 dpo if I'm pregnant it's going to show. That's the way it's been for me anyway each time I've been pregnant. I ordered some UK ic tests this last time that were 10 miu. I took one at 11 dpo after I already got my BFP on a FRER and it was positive, but fainter than my FRER. I love those. Maybe wait a couple of days and give it another go? I hope the third month is your charm. 

Soliel- I have faith that this is going to work for you. It will. It's worked in the past and IT WILL WORK again. I just know it. It's totally not fair that you have to go through AC to get to that point, but it will be so worth it in the end. Hang in there.


----------



## finallyready

As I always do just checking in on you fine ladies! Congrats Rosa!!!! Very happy to see you got your BFP! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

:dust: to the rest of you! :hugs:


----------



## finallyready

As I always do just checking in on you fine ladies! Congrats Hopefull and Rosa!!!! Very happy to see you got your BFPs! :happydance: Wishing you both happy and healthy 9 months. 

:dust: to the rest of you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you hopeful! I know I don't usually test this early but stupidly have, dare I say it, a good feeling about this month, & cos I had a boat load of ic's I couldn't resist :dohh:. And I was studying the tests like mad, thought I saw a shadow on one but no colour, & I think I have a line eye :wacko:. Defo not gonna test now til sat, if AF holds off.

Finallyready, congrats on your little girl, what is she called?

x


----------



## Regalpeas

*Happy New Years Ladies!*

I feel so refreshed. Back to work now. 

*MrsPTTC* fx fx for ya. I hope this is it. I'm in the 2ww too. First week though. I hate it absolutely. I dont envy you in the 2nd week, but I'll say this I am no one to stop you. LOL test away...test test until your heart's content. See when I'm not testing I am beside myself. I assume others are too. Either way you'll think on it so do what's best for you! :thumbup:

I really hope this is it for ya! :dust:

*Soliel* glad to see you back. Sorry you had a downer towards the end of the year. It's to be expected for all of us who keep trying. But never fear. Our time is coming. Just wait. You'll be on the other side happy, giddy and hard to believe you ever had a doubtful moment, ever did shed a tear void of ttc confidence and/or ever had a broken heart about all this.:hugs: Chin up! We're gonna do this. Keep fighting.:ninja: I pray you and DH come to a comfortable spot with your IVF decision one way or another.:flower:

Congrats on your babygirl *Finally*!


----------



## mrsmax

Regal - loving the pep talk :) MrsPTTC - fxd for you. They say things come in threes - you could be the third after Hopeful and Rosa.....


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey MrsMax :hi: . Remember to cut and paste for me next week as I enter test/AF zone hahahahah :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks regal & mrsmax. I'm not hopeful anymore as my spotting came yesterday, but 10dpo is pretty good going for me (usually 6-9) so I guess I have to be happy! :wacko: Testing sat but think AF will be here then, if not tomorrow x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & something I've noticed, last 3 cycles of spotting have all started on cd25! Weird coincidence or what? x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

still burning...
I was fine. Got back from our vacay today. First email I read is from the clinical nurse saying that I'll need a saline sonogram in the next few days. I broke. The hsg hurt me so much. This is going to be a similar experience. I cried. There's just so many things to go through for an IVF. I am scared. 

I literally cannot keep doing this ladies. I will cringe & bear it (again) over the weekend, but this is it. I am done after the IVF attempt. DONE. I do not like how this helplessness and frustration make me feel. I don't like what the whole process is doing to DH (he doesn't like seeing me like this).

My head hurts from crying. It doesn't help that the new clinic is not accepting the old clinic's data so I have to redo a lot of what I've already done. Arrrghhhhh. I am SO nearly over this.

That is why I am going to come back and read and reread the kind words that you wrote over the past few days. Maybe I'll even cut & paste them. To inspire me. To encourage me. To remind me that this is worth it and that it CAN happen. I just need to be strong...


----------



## rosababy

Soleil. My heart is breaking for you. First of all, the saline sonogram is nothing. NOTHING compared to the hsg, so you are fine. That's the first one I did and it was nothing. Honestly. Not even in the same category as the hsg. :nope: You will be fine. Why is this new clinic not using the info from your old clinic? 

I am here to tell you that IVF is very doable. The testing is the worst part. I promise. The injections, retrieval, nothing. No big deal. Transfer? Nothing. You CAN do this. Remember that it might take you more than one attempt at ivf. Lots of people need two or so rounds. No one knows how your body will react, so the docs know a lot more after the first round. I thought of my first round as a trial run. Of course, when it didn't work, I was devastated. It is emotionally draining, but physically, you can do it. 

I'm so so sorry you're hurting. Ttc SUCKS. No way around it. Who knows why we are the "lucky" ones? We'll never know. What we do know is how bad we are fighting for this family that we want so bad. How bad we want this baby. How much we will LOVE this baby. How much we will appreciate this baby when it does come. Because it will come. No matter if it's from us or from someone else's body, we WILL have our babies. You can do this. This journey makes us stronger. It builds our character. It brings us closer to our dh's and it brings us closer to God. 

We love you, Soleil Breeze, and you can do this. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## mrsmax

wow Rosa - you just made me :cry:

Soleil - I cant better Rosa's words. I am terrified of the IVF too. I am pissed that I have to pay so much for something other people get free. I am pissed that we are having to cut back on so many things and work so much harder to pay for it. I am sad that my body just wont do this most natural thing on its own. I am even more scared that OVF wont work...I hate that I cant give my DH a baby right now. and I hate that he has to be so strong for me...

However, I am excited to be doing something proactive aftert all this damn waiting and moping. I am excited that iVF if it doesnt work the first time might help them diagnose my problem - AND be able to fix it for the second or third round. I am excited to start a new year and say good riddance to horrible 2011. I am taking positive steps this year and I am on a pretty strict Fertility Diet - I feel like I am doing something and taking back some control. 

YOu will get there - we will get there - our journey is just a little longer, a little more stressful and a hella lot more expensive than many others but it is our journey and we will get there honey. IVF Buddy :hugs: xx


----------



## pink80

Sorry I have been MIA :hi:

Congrats Rosa I'm soooo happy for you :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: xxx


----------



## mansi2101

Hey ! Thanx Caroline...


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel- Try to hang in there. Don't even give the Saline Sonogram another thought. It really was not comparable to the HSG. I thought the HSG was absolute hell, but the SIS was really hardly anything. The catheter felt kind of like the IUI one, which you know is nothing. And then when he inserted the saline it really was hardly anything and then it was over. Very quick and not at all painful, I promise you. And it's so unfair that you have to go through all of the pain, expense, and heart ache to get there, but really the gift in the end will be amazingly worth it. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> wow Rosa - you just made me :cry:

I made myself cry. :haha: My dh asked me a question, and I looked up with tears running down my face and he's like what happened?! :rofl:



pink80 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA :hi:
> 
> Congrats Rosa I'm soooo happy for you :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: xxx

Thanks!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil, :hugs: so sorry you are feeling like this. I&#8217;ve not had a SIS only a HSG and I&#8217;m sure the others are right about it being a piece of cake compared to the HSG! It&#8217;s lovely you will have Mrsmax to be IVF buddies with :thumbup:. Hope you&#8217;re feeling a bit more positive soon hun

Mrsmax &#8211; I&#8217;m pissed off for you! I&#8217;m one of the lucky ones who would get it free, but I think it&#8217;s grossly unfair how it&#8217;s a postcode lottery :growlmad:

Welcome back Pink! :hi:

Rosa &#8211; loving your ticker! :happydance: You are so good at being positive and making people feel better, I love your PMA!

Unfortunately my PMA has ran out for the month&#8230;:witch: has just arrived after cramps all day, gutted, just gutted, I had really high hopes for this cycle :cry:. And what DOES she think she&#8217;s doing arriving on CD27??? :grr: I mean really? Shortest cycle EVER. I was so happy for my early ovulation and optimistic for a 14 day LP & I&#8217;ve ended up with 11! :dohh:. I had a bit of a cry before and will probably cry again later as I&#8217;m catching up on One Born Every Minute. I can&#8217;t watch baby/birth programmes without getting tearful now, but seeing as I&#8217;m upset anyway I may as well! :haha: I decided I wanted a short break from TTC but DH doesn&#8217;t want to. Ah well&#8230; x


----------



## MsJMouse

Soliel - :hugs: As I haven't had any of the tests you guys are talking about, I can't comment on them. But I do understand the feeling of frustration and helplessness. This TTC thing is so hard - both emotionally and mentally without adding anything else to the mix. :hugs: I hope you feel more positive too. But remember we are all thinking of you. :hugs:

MrsPTTC - sorry to hear that AF arrived. I hate it when you feel so positive only to come crashing back down. I hope you book your turkey holiday so you have something great to look forward too. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

MsJMouse said:


> Soliel - :hugs: As I haven't had any of the tests you guys are talking about, I can't comment on them. But I do understand the feeling of frustration and helplessness. This TTC thing is so hard - both emotionally and mentally without adding anything else to the mix. :hugs: I hope you feel more positive too. But remember we are all thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> MrsPTTC - sorry to hear that AF arrived. I hate it when you feel so positive only to come crashing back down. I hope you book your turkey holiday so you have something great to look forward too. :hugs:

Thanks msjmouse, DH parents have gone on holiday, just waiting for them to get back & check they can defo look after the dog & if so we'll book for may x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I am so, so incredibly lucky to have you girls in my life. I wish you were right around the corner and we could catch up every now & again in the non-virtual word. Thank you for your encouragement and for easing my mind about the saline sonogram. I can be a woos (spelling?) at times...:blush: 

I, along the lines of MrsPTTC, cried upon seeing a commercial with a woman holding her baby belly today! (I haven't seen the One Born Every Minute film/show, tho). 

You girls are so right though. I really do want this so badly...just like you. I am actually looking forward to getting all my other tests out the way on Tuesday and moving on to Lupron on Jan. 22nd (fingers crossed). 

Rosa, I hadn't thought about the first time as if it were a trial run. That's a good way to look at it. If I may ask, did you go through the ARC packages (e.g. One cycle plus) or did you pay for your two IVF cycles separately? There's something like a nine thousand dollar difference between the packages I am looking at. One cycle plus includes one fresh embryo transfer and then a frozen embryo transfer if you have frosties left over after a failed attempt. Now I'm not sure whether we should bite the bullet and buy the two fresh embryo cycle packages instead of the one...Arggh, decisions, decisions...

MsJMouse, MrsMax, MrsPTTC, Regalpeas and Pink80, I hope and pray that you soon leave this thread in the TTC capacity. I hope you stay on as pregnant friends like Rosa, Hopeful, finallyready and others, tho! :kiss: 

Again, words cannot express how much your posts have eased my mind over the past few days. I hope I can be there to support you just as well if and when you need it. 

Much love!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Oh and MrsPTTC, clomid never did the same thing twice for me while I was on it. :( I'm sorry that it seems to be doing the same for you.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

And MrsMax, what is your strict fertility diet? I have been pretty bad so far this year (wine, chocolate, chips/crisps). :dohh: I'd love to hear your input!


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Soleil :wave: Glad we al heled you feel a bit better. I am a bit grumpy as missed the fertility window this month as was working away this weekend. Still, we managed days 0-3 and the morning after the rise - but hell, it hasnt worked when we got a High on FF so not going to sweat it!

So, the diet is pretty much vegan - although not doing it that struictly. It is based on a book by Sarah Dobbyn called the fertility diet. It is pretty much this: no caffeine, alcohol, no takeways or conveniance meals, limited wheat (replace with spelt and Quinoa), no dairy (apart from free range eggs if you must) and no meat (but organic if you must). Lots of green veg, fresh fruit, veg, nuts sweet potatoes, yams, garlic, herbs and spices like cinnamon. Just heading to the supermarket to stock up now - poor hubby!

YUM ...........finding the no alcohol a lot easier than I expected - maybe cause overdosed on wine at christmas ;)

MrsPttc - I am truely pleased the postcode lottery is in your favour - I hope it doesnt come to that though :)

Waiting for my appointment letter from the clinic - which will basically just tell us to call the first day of my cyle when we are ready. I am going to wait one more and then hit teh cycle after that when hopefully my good diet will put us in a better position. Def thinking of first cycle as trial run and diagnostic - just trying not to think of the money!!

Hapy Sunday my lovely ladies (or whenever it is fo you) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Soleil, massive :hug: hun, you are such a sweetie. Glad you are feeling postive now! :thumbup: Bring on your :bfp:! x

Ooh mrsmax your diet is very similar to the one DH and I have been doing off an on, we're back on it from tomorrow. The only difference is we can have as much meat as we want & limited potatoes & NO dairy except eggs & greek/natural yoghurt & no sugar. Only drinks we're supposed to have is green tea & mineral water too. Though I'm not really sticking to it as I don't need to lose weight, neither does DH now he lost 2 stone on it in August-October but he's doing it along with a bootcamp to tone up. But it's one of those "diets" where you never stop it as it's so good for you, a new lifestyle I guess, but the odd takeaway and glass of wine won't do any harm! :winkwink: x

I hope everyone else is ok & having a nice weekend. I was still on a bit of a downer yesterday and felt lousy, but much better today & AF on her way out already!! x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Rosa  loving your ticker! :happydance: You are so good at being positive and making people feel better, I love your PMA

Thanks! My PMA goes up and down, just like everyone else's. Now, I am waiting for my scan to prove that I actually have a little bean in there. :wacko: I'm sorry your cycle was so short. How strange. That's so frustrating! Maybe don't watch one born every minute...:haha: I can NOT watch those shows!


SB, this is such a wonderful thread. I'm thankful for you ladies as well. Sometimes I wish we could all meet for coffee. :flower: So Lupron on the 22nd? That's so soon!! :happydance: Fyi, lupron will probably make you tired and emotional, similar to clomid. It's an easy jab though, so that's good. How long will you be doing that? As for paying for packages, we are lucky enough to have insurance that covers $100,000 of ivf, so we didn't have to pay for cycles like that. I would probably pay for 2 though, just because it may take that many and it will take the pressure off of the first cycle. Keep in mind I had no frosties either time. :nope: If it were me, I would buy two fresh cycles. I'm glad you're feeling not so down. :hugs:



Soleil Breeze said:


> Oh and MrsPTTC, clomid never did the same thing twice for me while I was on it. :( I'm sorry that it seems to be doing the same for you.

Me neither. :nope: I had different crap going on both times.


Mrsmax, no meat? Interesting. How are you getting your protein? I'm also finding the no alcohol thing easier than I thought. My dh still drinks beer in front of me, which is fine because I don't like beer, but he told me he wouldn't drink wine in front of me, since I love it. I actually have not craved it at all in the last few months. Just want some water. :haha: I did have a little in the last two days, since my bloat is going down. Never tasted so good.


Afm, I'm fine. The bloat is going way down. I can fit into my normal pants again, and I'm starting to pee a lot, which means the fluid in my abdomen is finally going away. :yipee: I had a coffee yesterday (oh mannnnn that tasted so good!) decaf of course, and a glass of water, which never tasted so darn good! :haha: I'll keep adding a little here and there, but try not to go over board. Probably still have my tomato soups and gatorade for a week or so. My scan is next Monday, and I can't wait! I'm already freaking out like what if the baby has already stopped growing and I just don't know it?? I have to stop thinking that. Be positive and trust God. :thumbup:

Big day of cleaning. :wacko: Running errands, friends coming over tonight. She's a BnB friend too, so she knows about our bfp, so that's cool. It's been so hard not to tell people. Should have done some of this cleaning yesterday, but I decided that staying in bed until noon watching Parenthood episodes and then taking a 2 hour nap later was a good idea. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Rosa, I did actually watch One Born, I welled up but only cos this huge 10lb 10 baby came out shocked and wasn't breathing! It was fine though, obviously :). I think the shorter cycle was cos I O'd so much earlier than normal, and a 11/12 LP is normal for me so AF came earlier rather than giving me a nice long LP :dohh:. I am sooo excited for you for your scan! I hope the wait goes quick for you! x


----------



## Regalpeas

:cry:, omg *Rosa*. That post. I just broke down. Then I laughed at myself for doing so easily. Took a minute for me to regroup.It felt good to just let it all out. Dh: "What the heck is going on in there?" lol Me: Oh just on the baby board. lolol

*Soleil *glad you are feeling a bit better. :hugs: I am so happy I have you all as well. I'm telling you some days I go through it. I have withdrawn from my family in ways I didn't realize until the holidays. I just don't want the constant questions and we've decided not to tell anyone. Somedays sharing seems like the best way but we know that will make the down times worse because we'll feel like we've let down others too. It's a long emotional process. It's okay to feel like throwing in the towel. But hang on, kay? Our little ones will be with us soon.:flower:
*
MrsPttc* sorry about AF. I feel mine coming. Sigh. It hurts but we have to keep fighting.:hugs:

*
MrsMax* your diet sounds awesome. I think healthy lifestyle really makes the difference sometimes so best wishes that it helps you get your BFP that much sooner. I'm starting WW this week but I'm very nervous. I just can't have this been another thing I'm "failing" at. So I'm really gearing up to work hard.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

And you gals were SO right - the saline soon is not anywhere near as bad as the HSG! No problem at all and everything looks just fine - yeah!! :thumb up: So now we're just trying to get some financial stuff cleared (Rosa your insurance is FABULOUS! I wish I had it!!) and I then I have to get the meds. sent to me some time next week. YIKES!

We signed our lives away today, too. I consented to some things that I hope that the embryologist doesn't have to use (e.g. ICSI, and even though I don't feel too good about the assisted hatching, the clinic does it in 95% of its three-day transfers).

So tomorrow, DH has his semen analysis and then we just wait to get the financial go-ahead. OMGoodness!! I cannot believe that the IVF ball is rolling. I am getting excited. I know it's because I feel like we HAVE to get a baby out of this. But I need to be realistic, too. :dohh: 

Rosa, worry not. That baby (or two!) is growing mightily and merrily inside of you. I can't wait to find out how many little beans you have growing in there! :kiss:

Speaking of diets, I don't eat meat, but I do eat seafood. I really like the idea of eating more raw foods (like you, MrsMax) because I think it's better for us generally (ANNNDDD it's way less preparation, ay?!), but I'm not so good at following diets. :-= You can get lots of protein from nuts and, believe it or not, water cress/sprouts, too. I put lots of the water cress in my sandwiches. I'm not a big drinker and I don't drink coffee, so leaving those two out should be okay. But the dairy?! Give up my milk and yoghurt? Yeah, that's where I'll fail. Don't we need the calcium? :mamafy:

Rosa, the nurse said that "it depends" on when AF comes as to how long I'll be doing the lupron. It seems like it could be two weeks. They still haven't figured out whether I'll be on follistism (however that is spelled) or gonal-F. I can tell you one thing FOR SURE, tho, I will NEVER be able to give myself those progesterone shots. That needle is WAAAYYY too long!! 8-[ But that's what I have DH for. 

MrsPTTC, I cannot believe that you might be going into your fifth cycle of clomid already. Time is flying by. If I were you, I would be insisting on an IUI at this point. Does your uterine lining still look okay?

MrsMax, so do you plan on beginning in February? I know you're going to skip one cycle (Jan/Feb), but will that put you at Feb/March to begin IVF? Cause you know that it's a two-month process, right? At least for me it was; I am in my "prep" month right now.

Ok; this is already terribly long. But I don't apologize. :haha: I love "talking" to you. :kiss: I am just so HAPPY that I am not in pain this evening. I had myself nearly all worked up for nothing! :dohh:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel- How exciting!!!! I'm sure it's scary and yet so, so exciting to try something new! I'm glad the SIS wasn't too bad! Not like that horrid HSG!! I imagine the semen analysis is not going to reveal anything too shocking since you probably had them with your IUIs?

I understand your hesitation with certain parts of IVF- ICSI and assisted hatching, ect. When I was researching it myself I had some of the same reservations that you do. I'm not crazy about the ICSI thing, but the number one important thing to me, and I'm sure you, is that we get a baby. I can't imagine living my whole life without a family. It's just not an option for me. It really is pretty amazing technology so I guess we should utalize the sources we have? :shrug: Just my thoughts on it. Good luck to you, friend!!! :hugs: Sunny days are coming!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

AND STOP READING ABOUT FAILED CYCLES, GIRL!!!! :) I clicked on your profile and saw what you were looking at. Tsk! Tsk!! I have faith it will work for you!!!! You got pregnant with IUI- there's no reason the big mama of AC won't work for you!! It may take more than one, but keep the faith!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Brilliant news Soliel!!!

Yay Rosa for the bloat going down.

Found out the other day that another staff member is pregnant. She is 17 wks along (we don't all work in the office at the same time so I very rarely work in the office with her) and the reason she has left it so late to tell everyone is cause there was some concern initially about viability. But apparently everyone else guessed it at our Christmas party. I am truly hoping that maybe the other staff will stop looking sideways at me to guess whether I am or aren't pregnant while she is pregnant - maybe it will distract them for a bit. 

Otherwise absolutely nothing interesting is happening to me at the moment. 

Glad to hear that things are moving along for everyone else. :hugs: Happy hump day!


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil Breeze said:


> MrsMax, so do you plan on beginning in February? I know you're going to skip one cycle (Jan/Feb), but will that put you at Feb/March to begin IVF? Cause you know that it's a two-month process, right? At least for me it was; I am in my "prep" month right now.
> 
> :

Hye Soleil - so pleased it is looking good. Yeah, I know it takes two months but I figure we wont be able to afford round 2 until August anyways, so might as well wait until in tip top condition for the first round - if it fails there will eb less time of angst before we can start number two. Also, I want at least 2 months on Clomid before going to IVf - just in case! And, I want time to get my body into good condition - hence the fertility diet (by the wya this isnt to loose wait it is literally to clean out all the chemicals and bad stuff in body) so I am ready for IVF. 

I have no expectation that it will work first time. It just seems that would be way too lucky. 

Soleil - I'm glad we can be cycle buddies - I would go crazy without all you ladies. 

feeling on the edge today - a little down as work has been stressful. Wish I could afford to take a few months off. Sigh. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok. Any news?


----------



## Soleil Breeze

hopefulmama2b said:


> AND STOP READING ABOUT FAILED CYCLES, GIRL!!!! :) I clicked on your profile and saw what you were looking at. Tsk! Tsk!!

OMG! I am so embarrassed!! :blush: Ha, ha, ha! I think that I am just trying to convince myself that it might not work the first time so that way I won't be incredibly devastated if it doesn't work out. :dohh:

This was just a quickie note - putting hopeful at the top of the prayer list, along with rosa, tonight! 
MrsMax - I can't wait for you to start this [IVF] thing! Me, you and Rosa will be in good company. :kiss:
MsJMouse - hopefully the rest of the gang will be distracted, but I really hope that everything is okay with your co-worker's baby. One of my neighbors is moving away this week and she had me and a few people over last night. Apparently one of her co-workers lost her baby at 39 weeks! I cannot imagine how someone comes back from something like that! :nope: This conception and pregnancy thing is such a delicate process...before TTC I would never have known! I mean, there are only 6 billion plus people on the planet, ay?! And yet it is such a delicate, delicate process...

DH said SA went well, but we don't have the results yet. The ball is rolling on the meds. side of things. My clinical nurse gave me the low-down on what she's ordering for me (so much!!!). 

Have a wonderful evening, ladies. My fav. show is on tonight - Modern Family!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil so pleased your SIS went well! Re the calcium question in milk, I asked the FS about the diet to make sure it was safe when ttc, he said it was but he didn't get the cutting out dairy thing, however he said milk isn't a problem as apparently milk these days doesn't have much calcium in it :shrug:. Re the iui, im not pressing for it yet, its the 4th cycle I'm on & if no joy between now & 6 then I go back to discuss things, I think iui would be next. I'm gonna sound really selfish here but I really hope I don't have to have assisted conception as I would love 2 or 3 children. If we had to have iui or IVF then we'd not get it again so would have to pay & DH said if its gonna cost thousands he'd rather settle for one child. He's not been that bothered about more than one from the outset :( But hey one child will do, I cant imagine life without a child, if need be I'd adopt! As for my lining I wouldn't know as I only had the one scan on the first month when it was really thick x


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Mrs - not selfish at all. Since I started this LTTC thing I actually want more children not less - although I know it isnt really realistic. I always said 2, now I'd like three of four :blush: At this moment in time of course I would be ecstatic at one. re teh adoption - my DH said he wouldnt do it. I would love to though. I think I could persuade him to adopt if we had a bilogoical child of our own...

Cant remember why teh fertility diet says to cut out dairy products - will have to check the book when I get home tonight. I am having a splash in my decaf so not cuting out completely. Am missing cheese though - I tried vegan cheese and it made me gag!!!!

Just got in touch with an ex-collague/friend who someone said had been through all of this. I contacted her and we are going to meet up. She has been trying for nearly 3 years - wow. It is going to be wonderful and strange to have someone IR to talk to about this stuff. 

Feeling OK at mo - just fed up with work. I think I have to admit that I couldt care less about work at the moment. My Dh actually said "why would you, at the moment you just want to be a mum!" He meant it nicely and I realised that he is right. Shame I cant quit - we need the money for IVF :)

MrsP - how long do you think you will wait before trying AC? I cant remember - how old are you? I guess I am pushing on cause of my age.


----------



## mrsmax

Sorry Mrs - just seen you said you will give Clomid 6 goes. Fingers crossed hon x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

mrsmax said:


> Hey Mrs - not selfish at all. Since I started this LTTC thing I actually want more children not less - although I know it isnt really realistic. I always said 2, now I'd like three of four :blush:.

Oh MrsMax- this is how I feel too. I guess I'm just hoping I'm one of those who struggles for the first and then bam, bam come another couple! It could happen, right?! :shrug: Haha. 

As for adoption- we are all for it. And since we want a big family we realize this may be the route we have to take. One of our friends had two miscarriages and then because she's 40 decided to move to adoption. She got word right before Christmas that she was matched and her baby is due at the beginning of march!!! It happened so quickly and is so so exciting. I started crying when I read her text saying- "I'm going to be a mommy!!!!"

And like you- I can't be bothered with work either!


----------



## pink80

Hopeful what time is your scan?? Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi mrsmax, glad I'm not the only one longing for a big family. I have always said I didn't want an only child but what will be will be. Even if we did have to go down the AC route, if its unexplained then who's to say over time we wouldn't get pregnant naturally for another one? There's always hope! :flower: When I was on my diet with DH (I still am but cheat a lot) we tried goats cheese as it was allowed, OMG its vile! :sick:. It's like marmite, you either love it or hate it! x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

2:45 cst. I think I'm 6 hours behind UK?? It's 8 now...


----------



## rosababy

I've also wondered about the no dairy thing for fertility diets. It seems that there are several different versions of fertility diets out there. I don't think I could live without my cheese! :nope: It's my favorite food. 

hopeful, good luck with your scan! 2:45 cst? Better update us asap! 

Nothing new for me. This morning, my boobs have started to hurt a little and I've noticed the ariolas are bigger than normal. I actually woke my dh up to ask him if they looked bigger. :haha: He laughed about it later. Said I'd be TICKED if he woke me up to ask him a question like that. :rofl: He's right, I would be. Still very tired...trying to get through the days. I'm looking forward to no concert and no lessons tonight. I'm coming home and getting straight into my pjs. :thumbup:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

that AC can give you a two-for-the-price-of-one sort of deal now, don't you girls? :wink wink: 

This was just a jump-in, need to dash home to make dinner; came by to see hopeful's beautiful baby pic!

xx


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - so first off - Hopeful. Woop!!!! Wooop!!! I cannot imagine how relieved or joyful you have been leaving that hospital. Loving the feel of this thread at the mo. 

And Rosa - 6weeks baby!!! You have reached 6 weeks - awesome :) I am struggling with the cheese thing but to be honest I like it best with red wine or pasta and as those are off the menu it isnt as bad as I thought. 

MrsP - I love, love, love goats cheese! It is soooo good with caramelised onions and rocket salad. Yum. Damn you - now I'm missing cheese :rofl:

Seriously, feeling up and down at the moment. This is the most obessed I have been in yonks - as in I go to sleep thinking about TTc and I wake up thinking about it. I'm not that tearful, but I am having so many doubts that it wont happen. The 35 things freaks me out - but as DH said - its not like your ovaries chanegd overnight. My FSH was really low so that is good. I should get my AMH test back soon - and that is the real scary one. I am terrified it will say I have crap or no eggs!!!!!

Love you ladies. I read this quote yesterday ina TTc book and loved it "You suffer privately, but you don't suffer alone. Luckily, we have each other so we dont even have to suffer in private. IR though - it is getting harder to keep up pretenses. 

I can't believe this is month 21 or something. Blah. 

love you all xx


----------



## mrsmax

I have such bad typing - sorry guys!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hopeful, I've had a look at your journal and seen your scan pic! Yay! :dance:

Mrsmax - I too am up and down, more down that up these days. I've put it down to the clomid though, I've always been tearful if I see or hear something sad or even good news but god I am pathetic at the minute! :rofl: My big test will be when some friends of ours have their baby in Feb (or March) we were IRL TTC buddies so it'll be hard. 

I have my fingers and toes crossed that your AMH results come back just fine! Is that a test they do as a matter of course? I don't think I've had that x


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC said:


> Soleil so pleased your SIS went well! Re the calcium question in milk, I asked the FS about the diet to make sure it was safe when ttc, he said it was but he didn't get the cutting out dairy thing, however he said milk isn't a problem as apparently milk these days doesn't have much calcium in it :shrug:.

I have been told that we don't absorb the calcium in milk that well because of the other minerals we require when we absorb calcium are not found in the milk. Sorry off the top of my head I can't remember all the details but I am pretty sure that a lot of your leafy green vegies have calcium in them, so if you are eating that kind of stuff you are probably getting your calcium from there.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

MrsMax, did you just turn 35? If so, happy belated, girl! :cake: And DH is right, your ovaries haven't changed overnight! I am glad that you are getting good test results back.

By the way, ladies, what is "IR(L)" and "AMH"? 

As for the dairy thing, MrsPTTC, I seem to remember something similar now. Something about adults not been able to process the calcium from dairy very well... :shrug:

I literally CANNOT wait for next week Sunday! I begin Lupron then! Whoo hoo! We have been financially cleared and are all set to go! Bring it on, baby! I am ready! :bodyb:

Have a lovely weekend, ladies! Find a moment for some peace in your TTC (or pregnancy) journey. Everything will be just as it should be in due time. Much love. xx


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Whoops, meant to say MrsJMouse on the calcium thing. Sorry! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Just jumping in and out as have to go have a shower and get out of the house - but AMH is a relatively new test and I think they only bother if you do IVF. I think it is a better indicator of your number and quality of eggs - but they do it as it is a good indicator of how well you will respond to the egg stimulating drugs in IVF. I think the higher the better. As I am sooo old I can only hope that my FSH is a good indicator that my AMH will be good - but that is not always the case. Very scared!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the dairy info ladies :thumbup:
Soleil, I love your body builder man :rofl:. I can imagine your excitement! IRL means In Real Life not sure what AMH stands for but it's a hormone I think like FSH/LH. Mrsmax do correct me if need be!

Mrsmax - I see now, I hope the results are good! And less of the OLD! :haha: 

x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, I'm not missing wine either, which is surprising considering how much I love it. :blush: I would not do well if I had to give up cheese though. I ordered a salad yesterday and had to make sure that I got one without feta or crumbled blue cheese, which was painful! Sorry you're feeling so down. Your time is coming. Look forward to the IVF. :thumbup: Your time is coming. :hugs:

SB, yay for lupron!!!! :yipee: :headspin: Do you know when you start "stimming" (ivf code for stimulating the eggs)? Any idea when retrieval is or anything? So exciting!!!


Afm, nothing to report. 2 more days until we see how many buns are a-cookin'. Anyone have any bets? Trying to stay at peace until then.


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> mrsmax, I'm not missing wine either, which is surprising considering how much I love it. :blush: I would not do well if I had to give up cheese though. I ordered a salad yesterday and had to make sure that I got one without feta or crumbled blue cheese, which was painful! Sorry you're feeling so down. Your time is coming. Look forward to the IVF. :thumbup: Your time is coming. :hugs:
> 
> SB, yay for lupron!!!! :yipee: :headspin: Do you know when you start "stimming" (ivf code for stimulating the eggs)? Any idea when retrieval is or anything? So exciting!!!
> 
> 
> Afm, nothing to report. 2 more days until we see how many buns are a-cookin'. Anyone have any bets? Trying to stay at peace until then.

I bet 3 - just kidding. I bet 2.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> I bet 3 - just kidding. I bet 2.

:saywhat: Not even funny!! :haha: I hope 2. :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I still think two! x


----------



## Regalpeas

Maybe two for you *Rosa*. :happydance:

*Soleil* glad everything went well. I can feel your PMA through the screen!
*
Everyone else* fx :dust: H&h:cloud9: . Everyone seems chat happy that makes me smile. AF has come and gone cycle 19 for me. Ive been scheduled for another Post-K Wednesday. Not sure why as I'll only be around cycle day10 or 11. We'll see how that works out. Nothing else from me except WL and upcoming Urologist apt.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry you're on cycle 19 Regal, I hope you get your BFP soon.

Rosa, it's your scan tomorrow isn't it??? Sooooo exciting!!! :dance: 

x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Rosa, it's your scan tomorrow isn't it??? Sooooo exciting!!! :dance:
> 
> x

Yep! :yipee:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'll be glued to BnB tomorrow for your news! Good luck, hope it goes well and it's not triplets!! :rofl: x


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Regal :hugs: 19 sucks. Think I am on 21 - grrr.

Rosa - goof luck for tomorrow hon. cant wait to hear x


----------



## MsJMouse

Regal Peas/Mrsmax - I think I am up around there for cycle numbers as well minus 2 months pregnancy last year. :hugs: As Rosa has said 2012 is going to be the year of the baby :hugs:

Good luck with your scan Rosa. I think there will be two! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm a few months behind you girls, I'm on cycle 16 (feels like 26 lol.) Question for you Rosa, something that popped in my head, though I'm sure the answer will be no! Fertilised eggs, not sure what the technical term is, when they implant them, can you pick gender? Just thinking cos they'll know if the sperm is an x or y! :shrug:. I know nothing about IVF, its probably a dumb question. I know you can have gender selection in the US if you pay privately - I'm sure that's what Victoria Beckham will have done to get her girl x


----------



## rosababy

I've never heard of gender selection, so I don't know. It was never presented to me as an option.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was just thinking about the whole IVF thing & was just wondering whether when they're picking out the good sperm they can tell the sex or not. Gender selection is illegal over here I know that :thumbup: x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hello! :wave:

I got some great news today - insurance is going to cover over four grand of my meds! I only have to pay the co-pays (just over two hundred). Wooooow. What a relief! This is HUGE. :thumbup:

Rosa, I think you've got two little Rosas in there. And to answer your questions, I'm not entirely sure when stimming will begin, but the nurse told me that retrieval would be around Feb 14th and then the transfer somewhere between Feb 16 and 18. :shrug:

MrsPTTC, my understanding is that if you get PGD (pre genetic testing), they can tell you the sex of the embryos. 

MrsMax, I remember seeing the AMH test listed on my lab report from the old clinic. Didn't know what it was for...I feel good that your AMH result will be as stellar as your FSH one.:kiss:

Regal, best wishes on your upcoming appts and tests. These are all things that will get you that much closer to where you wish to be!

Can't wait for Rosa's update tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Soleil, that is brilliant news about the IVF!! :happydance: It's sooo exciting. Hopefully you'll have the same success as Rosa! Rosa has updated her journal with her news, but I'll not say anything and let her update herself.

Well I've come up with a new strategy for this month. You might think I'm stupid but I'm giving it a go. My CM was never very good anyway and I've always needed lube, but with the clomid I've had very little (none last cycle) EWCM. I have a feeling my problem is that my CM is hostile. I read the other day if it is hostile the :spermy: can only live 20mins!! :growlmad: So it got me thinking, I've used pre-seed, then conceive plus & now have just gone back to pre-seed, but maybe it's not enough. So I decided to do what some couples do for various reasons (same sex couples/sex pain/physical problems/illness) and inseminate! Well I don't know if inseminate is the right word, as what I'm doing (and I know through the soft cups thread I am on that it works) is putting pre-seed inside me, getting DH to "deposit" into the softcup, adding some more pre-seed to the cup and mixing it about, then inserting the softcup & having an O. I have no idea if it will work, but I just wonder if the lube we've used before is enough. We'll still BD around the fertile time just in case and because it's the "normal" thing to do. Any thoughts ladies? The softcups sit much higher than other menstrual cups so the sperm/lube mix is literally on your cervix x


----------



## mrsmax

Hello ladies. 

First - Soleil - woop woop. That is fantastic news. Thank goodness you didnt wait let you were going to on the off chance it woudl be funded. :happydance:

MrsPTTC - is it bad that I chickled when I read your post? :blush: I am sure that could work - it just makes me laugh that us LTTC have to try so many crazy things when other people simply have sex!!! I hope it works for you. 

I got a BFN today. I really didnt care - am def resigned to this IVF thing. Anyways, I rang the clinic as havent heard from them since our Dec appoinment. They said they would try to fit us in next period (so about 17th Feb and results end April), but as it was Easter there may be a chance that it would be the next one - (so mid March start and results end May). The annoying thing is that I wont know for sure until I ring on the first day of that period! Also annoying that I waited so long for them to contact me - I should have rung weeks ago!!!!

Nevermind. I am kinda resigned to this thing not happening qucikly - just as long as it happens at all. If I get a BFN end of April it will be doubly horrid as my LTTC friend is due on the 30th April. 

I forgot to ask the clinic about my AMH result - or even whether it as in or not. I dont want to be an the pain in the bum patient - do you think I should wait until I call on CD 1 in a month or call back and ask them if they got the result? Or, (for you guys in the UK) do you think they will send teh result to my GP and copy me in? They did write to him to say I was having the AMH and IVF...I really dont want to ring the clinic and make a pest of myself. 

Soleil - did they just not bother telling you your results. Eg if they are fine they just get on with it?


----------



## rosababy

I briefly read...will comment more later.

SB, read my journal! :haha: There's one little bub in there, and the heartbeat was nice and strong!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah I know mrsmax it is a funny thing to do! :haha: But at this moment in time I will try anything as long as it doesn't cost a lot (accupuncture off the cards at £45 a session!) I've just been reading a thread about insemination success stories and they have all got their BFP's within a few months. Definitely going to keep trying it :thumbup:.

Sorry about the BFN. I would ring the clinic and ask about your AMH results rather than wait another month. I'm sure they send the results to your doctor, but I don't think the doctor posts them out automatically. My DH had to call the docs to see if his SA was back, it was but they wanted to see him, even though everything was fine :dohh: x


----------



## Regalpeas

*MrsPTTC*: great idea! I say when you know you gave it your all what else can you do. Have you tried soft cups yet? They hurt me so bad. Maybe I'm just a wimp. 
Yay! for insurance actually doing their part *Soleil* lol! So happy for you. So excited that you are moving forward. You so deserve this!

Sorry *MrsMax* BFN are never ever easy. :hugs: Glad you are taking it easy and planning for the next step. That's the way to beat this!
*MJMouse* thanks for the encouragement. 

This is not the best TTC week for me. First I had a facebook issue which I felt bad for even caring (ex coworker complaining about not wanting her pregnancy) I totally overreacted by being upset. Then reconnected with an old college friend who questioned why no children yet and forced me to face what I have been avoiding except here and at home. Lastly my mother reports that family members are starting to rumor I can't have children. I was upset only because my mom asked me if it is true, as if I would tell others that and not her. Screw the family gossip. Ugghhh so emotional. Then she kept looking really sad. So I explained to her that I don't really know what's going on exactly but I am praying for the best. For some reason these things just overwhelmed me emotionally. I didn't tell DH because I know he secretly blames himself. Plus we made the right decision to keep this to ourselves. But...did we realistically think we could keep our struggles private for ever?

Sorry to be so down when everyone seems so encouraged right now. But we always said we could come here to discuss both the good and the challenges. Plus, I am not giving up just frustrated and exhausted.

Hope you all are having great weeks.
And so excited about the LO *Rosa*. :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Ok! I have to get to Rosa's journal in a second...be reading and commenting in there in a bit :kiss:

As for you other gals, I am so squeamish about anything going up my vaginal canal other than DH's penis (I don't even use tampons), I couldn't do the soft cup thing, but all the more power to you MrsPTTC if you aren't as squeamish as I am! Try it out a coupl'a cycles. Who knows, eh? :thumbup:

MrsMax, these results are from YOUR body. You have a right to know. They are being PAID to provide you services like telling you what your results are. Believe me, they can't tell one pain in the butt patient from another. We're al tigers! :finger: and call 'em! 

In fact, I've got to reach out to my crew tomorrow. I've heard nothing back on the ureaplasma culture or DH's SA (or our BW for that matter, although we already know what those results would be like). 

My meds came in the mail today. Five days until Lupron! Although we were so incredibly fortunate to have our meds practically covered, we still had to pay just under $11,000 for the IVF and a frozen embyro transfer, if it comes down to that (we bought a package through a fertility financing program). Not as awful financially as I thought it would be. Still a chunk of our hard earned savings, tho. Anyhew, it WILL be worth it, just like it is for Rosa! :yipee:

Love to all!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Didn't see your post the first time, friend. So sorry that yours is such an emotional week. And I can totally understand what it feels like when family members think that you won't be having a baby any time soon and show it on their faces. As if we have control over this process. As if we aim to be so terribly different to the rest of the fertile population. Ughhh. 

Sometimes the very people we expect to be so supportive of us in this journey (e.g. our moms) turn out not to be so, while those we wouldn't expect often turn out to be complete jewels. You have to reach out and lean on the latter more often, and just remind yourself that you are treasured so MUCH that others in your family really want a mini you. :hugs: It is OUR bodies and OUR decisions, tho. We owe no one an explanation about this TTC journey. I am just now realizing this. xx


----------



## Crumbs

*Regalpeas*, don't let them get to you! Let it all out, then be done with their gossip because it'll only add stress to an already stressful time. People are just so inconsiderate sometimes! My ILs stresses me out and after a way traumatic incident with them, I stayed away - it was when I got my BFP. I honestly think it helped.

*Soleil Breeze*, great news about your insurance!!! Fx for you!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regal - yes I've been using softcups for about, hmm, must be 6 months now, I think they're great. But I just worry there's not enough spermy, CM or lube getting right up there as gravity does it's thing. It's definitely worth a punt and as I don't particularly enjoy BD then why not?! I think forcing yourself to BD when you're not in the mood or too tired doesn't help matters.

I'm so sorry your family are gossiping about you, but on the plus side at least they are not keep asking you if you are trying & putting you in an akward situation like mine used to. They've stopped now so I guess they think I've got a problem lol. I definitely think you should let it all out to your mum if she's a good listener. As long as she doesn't go telling the family, it's none of their business what is going on with you & DH. 

Soleil - Funny you should say that about things "entering your vagina" :haha: as I have that problem, I don't use tampons, though had to force myself to when AF came early when I was in Turkey. I NEVER feel that they're in right and I always get leakage. I've felt like that since I was a teenager. I've even had problems with DH entering me, even now it still hurts until we get going. However the softcups are different as you don't need to push them up like you do a tampon. If you're lying down then you just slide it in & it hooks under your pubic bone. Sometimes I can feel it so I don't think I'm putting it in properly but most times I can't feel a thing & it keeps you so clean! :thumbup: I couldn't use them for AF though :nope:.

Crumbs - hello my friend! I can't believe how far along you are - did you post your 12 week scan pic? I can't remember whether I've seen it or not?

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Soliel - glad to hear that your insurance is covering your meds. :hugs: Hoping this cycle goes well for you.

MrsPTTC - Good luck with the softcups. Hoping it works for you and you get that BFP soon.

Regalpeas - sorry to hear about the family gossip. I can't put it any better than the way Soliel (thanks Soliel). :hugs: 

Rosa - congrats on the great heartbeat and scan.

AFM. Yay for birthday bding when you are ovulating!!! :blush: It was my birthday yesterday and I have had such a great week so far (such a far cry from last year which was just so flat and horrible even though I knew I was pregnant). Really feeling like this year has great vibes. 

Thinking of you all and hoping you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Happy Belated Birthday* MJMouse*!!!! Woohooo. It seems you enjoyed yourself! lol :) Very good. Yes this year feels like it has star potential.https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-excited001.gif Yay for O. :dust:


Thanks *Ladies*, you are all right. I can't let this stand in my way. We should have been prepared for this type of crap eventually lol smh. Par for the course.

*Crumbs* good to see you !!! You're coming along. Wonderful. Makes me smile.

*MrsPTTC* I totally agree with the idea that BDing when you're not up to it makes for a bad and maybe even useless situation. Once I was against it, but started because I thought, hey we need to try as much as possible. Then I stopped, but now I am back to it sometimes. :) Most often during OV our libidos are extremely how anyway. I'm glad you liked the soft cups. I hope they work for your BFP!!!:flower: It's about finding what works for you. I once said that in my journal long ago. A couple has to be true to themselves and their needs. TTC is not cookie cutter for everyone. Wishing you the best! :dust:

And you're right* Soleil*! Our Bodies Our decision! I have to stick to that motto. One day I was in the mall (early on in TTC) and I came across a book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility . There was some interesting stuff inthere. Didn't purchase but I've always remembered that title and I like the perspective. One thing I can control is being as healthy as possible and how I see this entire process. No way am I letting petty gossip or rude social gestures intimidate me. 

Thanks again to you all for you support always. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hello lovely ladies

Regal; :hugs: You are right, this is the the place where we can be up or down, happy or sad and know we are understood and supported. I am loving the fact that we now have a good split with TTCers and BFP'ers. It feels lovely. 

If it helps, you arent the only one feeling down. I have been fighting despair for a couple of weeks. I am doing all the things you are supposed to be doing and generally I am ok, but I definitely feel like something has changed and this not being able to conceive easily thing is now serious and not just me not being relaxed! It is crazy to think I have just one more month until IVF starts. How did I get here?????!!!

re the gossip thing - I am sure that my friends must be gossipying about my lack of BFP by now. I know they wont be being nasty and will be feeling bad for me, but I just cant face it at the moment - however well intentioned. I take it as given the inlaws are gossipying - but like you - just shutting that all out. This is our journey. 

MsJ - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! I am sooooo happy for you that you had a good one. You seem to be in an awesome space right now. 

Crumbs - hello. Good to see you. 

Soleil - send some of your positve IVf vibes my way please :) Seriously, I cant wait to hera all about it. We are all here for you.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy Birthday MsJMouse!! :cake:

Thanks Regal, I'm really excited, I really think it'll help the swimmers with the pre-seed in the soft cup. I've been chatting to an old TTC buddy who is due her :baby: in a week and am now feeling very positive. I knew she used softcups & got her BFP, but what I didn't know is DH put his :spermy: in the softcup - she did it exactly how I am doing!! They didn't have :sex: properly at all the cycle she got pg! :dance: I hope I'm not let down as I have a bit of hope for this cycle now.

Mrsmax - sorry you've been feeling down. I'm fine this month as I'm trying something different so I''m sure you'll feel much more positive and excited next month when you start your IVF!! :wohoo:

x


----------



## arianne

GIRLS!!!! Im alive!!:flower:

I abandoned this forum for sooo long and today I was wondering about all of you and I see Rosa is pregnant!!! OMG!!!! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! also crumbs and Hopefulmama I think?:happydance: who else???? 

I stopped trying and that is why I left the forum completely... but always praying for all of you girls...

I hope you all get that miracle gift you all deserve

I love you all!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## mrsmax

Arianne - welcome back. How are you? Are you just popping in or are you trying again? Hope you are ok


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, I'm sorry you're feeling down. I've been where you are, trust me. One more month until IVF?! Once you get past the "why the heck do I have to do this crap?!" feelings, you'll be excited. The cycle itself flies by. I'm excited for you to start! :hugs:

Arianne!!!! We miss you!! I'm sorry to hear you've stopped trying. :hugs: For good or just taking a break? Good to hear from you.

MsJ, Happy belated birthday!! :cake: Bday o'ing is the best. :winkwink: HOpefully you got some excellent :spermy: in there!! 


I also have issues with things going "in" other than my dh and even then it takes a while for things to actually feel good. :blush: I didn't used to be like that...only since I've gotten older, and of course when we wanted to have children. :wacko: I've heard of soft cups, but I guess I didn't really understand what they do. Hold the sperm in? :shrug: Worth trying! 

Afm, doing fine, just tired. Although not as bad today. Anyone heard from hopeful? I hope she's doing okay. Last I heard, she was really struggling with morning sickness. I have another scan on Monday. I wish they were on Fridays, because I end up wishing my weekend away just to see that heart beat.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Arianne! Lovely to hear from you. Hope you're back to TTC again!

Rosa, my* DH* going in is also a problem for me!! :rofl:. Funny isn't it when you think back to how you used to be when you were young, I was sex mad when we first got together! Softcups are a mentrual cup, like a diva cup or moon cup, but they're smaller so hold the sperm near the cervix. Also means less mess after DTD :thumbup:

x


----------



## Crumbs

*MrsPTTC*, I didn't post it because it wasn't very good. The ultrasound machines here are pretty old and my midwife isn't so great at taking pictures. But I have high hopes for the next one in 3 weeks! I'll post that no matter how blurry it is! :hugs:

*MsJMouse*, Happy Happy Birthday!! :cake:

*arianne*, so glad you're back! :hugs:

*mrsmax*, hang in there hun, a month will fly by and your spirits will be up again. I'm excited for you too! 

It's lunar new year in just a few days ... lucky year of the dragon! Let the baby making begin! 

:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Crumbs, make sure you do, lol. Love to see the scan pics x


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs said:


> *MrsPTTC*, I didn't post it because it wasn't very good. The ultrasound machines here are pretty old and my midwife isn't so great at taking pictures. But I have high hopes for the next one in 3 weeks! I'll post that no matter how blurry it is! :hugs:
> 
> *MsJMouse*, Happy Happy Birthday!! :cake:
> 
> *arianne*, so glad you're back! :hugs:
> 
> *mrsmax*, hang in there hun, a month will fly by and your spirits will be up again. I'm excited for you too!
> 
> It's lunar new year in just a few days ... lucky year of the dragon! Let the baby making begin!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks hon - I was born in the year of the Dragon so that has too count for soemthing right...!!

ps AF arrived bang on time yesterday. Felt fine - but not in a good way - like I have given up hope. Must work on my PMA. Maybe Clomid will work its magic this month and we wont have to go through IVF. Least DH is fully on board and is happy for me to use OPKs this month - first time in a year. I sense a lot of bding in a couple of weekends:blush::haha:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

so although MrsMax is looking for some positive IVF mental attitude from me, I can't give it. Not today anyway. Due to go in to the office early tomorrow AM for my b/w. After the result comes back, I should be able to begin lupron tomorrow night. I only O'ed two days ago, though, so I'm not sure if that's enough time for whatever it is to show up in my b/w. Anyhew.

Right now I feel like I am giving up my ovaries. They will no longer be mine. Nor will my pituitary gland. I will inject myself with meds to put my ovaries to sleep and then less than two weeks later I will begin pumping a crap load of stuff in them to make them go into over-drive. Sensational. 

I have some reservations. Trepidation is a-knocking at my door. 

God I hope everything goes smoothly over the next three to four weeks...

As for you girls, a Happy, Happy Belated B'day to MsJMouse! BDing and Oing around the B'day sounds like it should give your baby-making vibes a little extra "oomph!" Can't hurt, eh? :wink wink:

Crumbs, my friend, thanks for giving your continued support to us gals. I cant believe how far along you are already, and I am still so, so happy for you! :kiss:

RegalPeas, I have that Taking Charge of Your Fertility book. I read it when I was TTC au naturel. I remember there being some interesting things in there, but it's in storage along with my What To Expect When You're Expecting book. (I had to remove both of them from my presence after I miscarried, and we moved a few weeks after that. So into a box they went.)

MrsMax, this AF brings you that one step closer the baby. Embrace it. You are loved. Don't let this get to you too much. Baby is on her/his way! 

Arianne, it so WONDERFUL to hear from you and thank you for your prayers :flower:

Rosa, I cannot wait to hear the scan update, girl! Love every minute of this pregnancy, weekends included! Because, before you know it, your weekends won't just be you and DH anymore! :hugs:

Right, that's it from me tonight. Going to have my blood sucked out of me tomorrow morning. And then, hopefully, have a needle inserted into my abdomen tomorrow night. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry you are feeling to crap about it Soleil :hugs:. I wouldn't feel comfortable with the process either, especially the drugs. The things you have to do to get your :bfp:! :wacko: x


----------



## rosababy

Soleil, I'm sorry you're feeling like this. :hugs: Believe me, I know how you feel. Just think about your future baby. Don't think about all the stuff you're pumping inside of you, and what your ovaries are doing, but think about your dream. This will all be worth it, I promise. :hugs: Good luck with your 1st jab tonight. My suggestion is to do it off to the side of your belly button and slightly lower. If you're looking AT your belly in a mirror, it would be like 4:00 or 8:00. Does that make sense? I've found that it hurts the least at those points.


----------



## MsJMouse

As Crumbs said it is the year of the dragon this year which is supposed to be properous and lucky. It is suggested that you start the year with luck by wearing red and not doing any housework today (I am up for that :haha:). So I will wear some red - any extra luck I can swing I am all for :winkwink:

Soleil - I can understand your trepidation - I am always hesitant to take medications. But it will be worth it. :hugs: Good luck with the lupron.

MrsMax - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed that clomid and OPKs work for you this month. :hugs: 

Arianne - Great to hear from you. Hope you are doing well. :hugs:

Have a great day everyone (I had better get ready for work :dohh:)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Lupron on hold...went in for the b/w yesterday and the results came back that I haven't "quite ovulated" yet. Huh?! I am on CD 22 at the moment AND I had a temp. rise on CD 20 (meaning O on my regular CD 19). Maybe it was just too early to show up?

Anyway, going back in for b/w on TH. So my ovaries and pituitary gland are still mine for now! :haha:

Rosa, thanks for the pointer on where to inject. I will definitely try those spots out first. :flower:


----------



## mrsmax

Clinic called and my AMH is 5 (UK scale). This is low, but "not the worst the nurse had seen". They will be upping my drug dosage accordingly. There are lots of different categories, but ZIta West treats 5 and below as low. I know it could be worse, but I'm gutted. Left work early as I needed to come home to cry :cry: :cry:

I'm beginning to think I may never have my own biological children,


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sending you tons of :hugs: mrsmax, I'm so sorry. I'm not sure what it all means though, how does it affect your eggs and are you still ok to start IVF? x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, what does amh mean? Quality of eggs? I can't remember. I'm so sorry you're upset. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi guys - not sure I completely understand it. They would be wanting 15 or more which is satisfactory - so 5 is very low. It supposedly doesnt mean anything about quality just quantity - eg a low ovarian reserve. It is not low enough for them to not do IVF but does mean they would only expect to get 5 or 6 eggs instead of 10 plus. It also means we dont have much time left - anyone under 10 is told to start to TTC straight away.

DH just made me feel better - we are giving this a shot (4 shots we decided) and then we will look at othet options - he said he would conisder adoption.

One way or the other we will get our family. I just havent ever felt this low :cry:


----------



## rosababy

Oh hun. I'm so sorry. How scary. It's good that you and your dh have a plan. 4 rounds is good. Maybe you could consider egg doners? If it came down to that, I mean. Hopefully you won't need it. I only had 6 mature eggs each time, and it worked for me. :thumbup: Don't lose hope. My doc said he'd be happy to get 7-8 out of me because I had older ovaries too.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw sorry mrsmax hun, I understand, Rosa is right, it worked for her with 6 eggs, so no reason it shouldn't work for you. And yes egg donation could be something for you to consider, though I imagine it very expensive. I think we would adopt too if it came to that x


----------



## Regalpeas

*MrsMax* I am so sorry that the news have you down but have faith it will work out. Glad you know now what may have been apart of the challenge ttc. Now you and your DH can move forward toward better results. Also glad you both are open to several option no matter what should occur. However, praying everything goes well with you in IVF.:hugs:

Just stopping by to say hi to *everyone else *and best wishes with whatever phase of TTC you are in. Most of you ladies are in IVF process. I know it's hard but it's good you are one step forward.
I am still in the beginning not knowing what the hell is going on. Good thing is we have a Urology apt with male factor FS tomorrow so we can get things started on DH's end. On the other hand I don't know what's going on with my egg quality or my tubes. That's exactly why I did not track this cycle. It gets to be too much. I don't like feeling like I am wandering around not knowing what's going on at all. 

Well praying for the best for all of you gals. :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

MrsMax, I wish I could take away your frustration, sadness and disappointment...:hugs: But look at this from another angle (or two). Your AMH is not zero. You have eggs. You ARE already in the process of getting IVF started, so the ball is still in your court. It IS. I know that we want to have so many eggs for the embryologist to pick from when it comes to IVF, but the QUALITY of the egg is what counts. Not just how many. Everything else for you is checking out, right? So it's a numbers thing. Remember that these levels (AMH, FSH, etc., etc.) and somewhat arbitrary in where they place the "low" and the "high" end of the spectrum. Just remember, my friend, you are NOT zero. YOU HAVE EGGS to give and YOU WILL get a baby. I am confident that you will not need four rounds of IVF either. This is going to work for you whether you have two goods eggs or 12. :kiss:

Regal, to refresh my memory, have you had an HSG yet or a saline sonogram? Do you use OPKs to check whether you are O-ing? I used to do all sorts of stuff for almost two years (acupuncture, p-ing on a stick, herbs, pre-seed, etc., etc.) and believe me, us girls feel your frustration at not knowing exactly what is going on. Step by step; step by slow step. :hugs:

AFM, the one cycle that I don't need my body to F around, voila, it is. My temps are below the cover line. What the heck is going on?! I must be on CD 23 now. Good Lord. I think I've Oed ONCE before this late. I am going to have to look at my little book of fertility symptoms :haha: to see when that was.

Unbelievable. I actually WANT to start Lupron! as in yesterday!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## rosababy

SB, welcome to the ever popular "waiting for my body to cooperate to start ivf" game. It's super fun. Next, it'll be waiting for af. :wacko: It never happens when we want it to. Do you have another scan to see if you o'ed soon?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Regal, hope you get some answers from the tests & you get your bfp soon.
Mrsmax, how are you feeling? Hope you're ok.
Soleil, maybe your body is making your eggs nice, big & juicy & that's why you're ovulating late? :thumbup:
Rosa, you're a blueberry!

AFM, DH birthday today :cake: & we bit the bullet & finally booked to go back to Turkey in May! Just before my birthday :dance:. Need something to look forward too. Hope I'm preggo by then :rolleyes: 

x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hi! We are rather quiet today. We must either be very serious and have a lot going on, or we're just saying "screw this TTC" stuff for a while. :thumbup:

Rosa, I've got a scan tomorrow AM and more bloodwork. Based on my BBT this morning, I still haven't Oed. :shrug: Sucks. I think that I got way too stressed out about the whole IVF process. My body duly took note and said well, if you're gonna freak out about it, then we just won't ovulate, will we? That way you can't get your period and can't begin the IVF meds. Hah.

Ooo and MrsPTTC, you go, girl! Way to get your Turkey trip set! :happydance: I'm working on a trip to Germany in April/May. :happydance:

Until tomorrow, ladies!


----------



## rosababy

MrsP, yay for vacay plans!! You went to turkey before, right? I'd love to go there. It's so nice to have something to look forward to. Hopefully it'll take your mind off ttc a little bit. We have a mini vacay planned to Arizona to visit my parents (they're just vacationing for a few weeks since they're retired) and we're so pumped! It'll be nice and warm. :coolio:

SB, I can not believe you haven't o'ed yet! :hissy: Has it ever been this late for you before?? How infuriating! I o'ed late on my rounds too, which pushed everything back and was super annoying. However, not this late. :nope: I'm sure it'll happen soon, and you're right, it probably is due to stress. Hang in there!


----------



## dbluett

Hello Everybody,:wave:
I am 31 and we have been TTC for a year now. Was told about amonth ago I have PCOS. My OBYN referred me to a fertility specialist. He is going to put on me clomid in a few weeks as well as a "trigger" shot. I has been a rough year, so we are hoping that 2012 will be better! :hoping:

Good luck to all!!


----------



## readyORnot

hi dbluett


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! Yes Rosa, we went to Turkey just last October, but it rained for 5 days out of 7! But we still loved it so much and we're going back to the same resort and hotel! Arizona will be great, and very hot depending on when you're going.

Hi dbluett :hi: welcome to our group! Good luck with the clomid hun!

ReadyORnot - you're 16 weeks already?? Wow!!

x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Well, it has now been resolved. So, I went in for the b/w and ultrasound on TH and, no, Rosa, I still hadn't O'ed. [ARGH]. But lo and behold, all by little self, I have a mature follicle on EACH ovary. Without clomid! :say what: I mean, if DH and I were normal, we could potentially have fraternal twins this cycle! O.M.G. And so this is were the dilemma came in. I said to my RE as I was sitting up after the internal u/s, maybe this is the month where we'd do it on our own? Ha, ha, ha. He looks right at me and says, I would have intercourse. I was like, HUH? 

I mean, they tell us not to do that in the prep month (or use protection). Lupron causes birth defects, etc., etc. And so, confused as I am, I point this out to my RE. He says that the fetus doesn't develop a neurological system that can be affected by Lupron until well after we'd find out we were pregnant and able to stop the Lupron. So I, and baby, would be fine. 

Back up. I am not yet on Lupron because I had not Oed as of TH. I will, however, more than likely start Lupron TH of next week. So I would be taking Lupron for several days IF I got pregnant. e.g. Maybe four or five days. The RE is telling me that it's okay to have intercourse, if I want. WHAT TO DO? WHAT TO DO? I soooo want to get pregnant by ourselves, without help. The doc is telling me that I can have sex, but everything on the web is saying how bad lupron is and that it can cause birth defects and NOT to take it when pregnant or if you're even thinking about becoming pregnant (crazy right, and yet they have you take it as part of your IVF down protocol). 

So I hemmed and I hawed. 

Anyway, so this is taking way too long to tell. But I did some serious soul searching on TH. I seriously considered have sex and taking any potential risk from any residual lupron. I mean, the doc. had even said that they have three or four cases a year in which girls are on lupron in the prep. month and get pregnant. I asked him if their babies came out okay, all he said is that with every pregnancy there's risk. 

Anyhew. DH made an executive decision. No sex until I've Oed. And so now I am giving up two eggies to the black hole of my uterus. :nope: 

Enough about me. dbulett - welcome! You will find this a supportive group of girls. :flower: Most of us have been trying TC for a year or longer, too. And we've tried ALL sorts of stuff to get pregnant. :dohh: So ask away, share, read, whatever you want. 

Rosa - can I just tell you that I popped over to your journal and am now worrying. A cyst. ECK. I am prone to them and had two really bad episodes where they burst (couldn't walk, etc.). It was great. :nope: So now I'm worrying that these meds are going to hyper stimulate me and cause me to get a cyst... LAWWWWD, why do I worry so much? :blush: I hope yours goes away without you even noticing. 

Happy weekend, my friends! :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Soleil, fab news about the follies but such a shame its wasted :( Could you _not_ take the lupron & start IVF next month? Sorry if that's a dumb question, but I dont know enough about it :flower: x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel- I think you made the right decision. Had you got pregnant you would've just worried the whole time. Good luck with starting Lupron and IVF! Very exciting!

MrsMax- :hugs: I'm so sorry about the AMH news. I don't know a lot about it, but since it has to do with quantity and not necessarily quality you just have to think positive and hope that it will work. I did a quick search of it on BnB and there's TONS of success stories with low numbers. Good luck!

I'm still thinking about all of you ladies often even though I don't check in much. I have been very sick and really just struggling to make it through each day. I am going to be a better supporter for you all, as you have all been great supporters for me, as soon as I am feeling a little better. Just want you to know that out of sight it NOT out of mind as far as my favorite TTC girls are concerned. I am so thankful for all of you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you're feeling better soon hopeful :hugs:

Ladies, when I am preggo I am not going over the 3rd tri :nope: My god, there are always loads of locked threads, I've just read to page 26 on this https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/864484-pointless-thread.html It's hilarious, but disgraceful at the same time. Amazing what hormones do to people! :wacko: x


----------



## Crumbs

https://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3258/sunshined.jpg​
:hugs: Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rosababy

Dbluett, welcome! This is a great group. Hope you get your bfp soon.

MrsP, SUCKS that it rained that long! We went on a cruise to Canada and New England last summer and the summer was so rainy and cloudy, we didn't even get to stop in Maine! :nope: Yes, Arizona will be hot, but a nice change from now. Not that it's that cold here now...it's going to be 63 and sunny tomorrow! :yipee: And I agree about the pregnancy threads. 1st tri is terrifying! I won't go back there again. :nope: I'm sticking with my trusty threads. :hugs: 

SB, I think you made the right decision. :thumbup: If you had gotten preggo, you would have worried about it the whole time. Doc said the cyst is totally normal, it won't burst, it'll go away on its own and I shouldn't worry about it. :shrug: Okey dokey, if he says so! So, have you started Lupron yet? Any ideas of when your retrieval will be yet?

Hopeful, I'm so sorry you're so sick. Don't worry about supporting us, you take care of yourself. We'll still be here when you feel better. :hugs: Hang in there.


Afm, had my 8 week scan today and saw the heartbeat again! I have 2 appointments next week. Monday is with my regular ob/gyn (I won't have a scan because of insurance reasons) and Tuesday is my last scan/appt with my RE. It's bittersweet, because I love that office so much, I'll miss them. I feel safe there. On a good note, I'm down to every other day for my shots!!! :wohoo: I'm shot free today! :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

I felt the same about some of the pregnancy threads (and even some pregnancy books!!) Just scares the crap out of me. I'm better off not thinking about it :thumbup:

Will be popping in and hoping for more BFP's!!! :dust: :dance:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Nothing much going on here. Just came in to check on my TTC and pregnant girls. :kiss:

Thanks for the affirmation, girls, it makes me feel much better. You should have seen me on Friday night. DH and I were BDing and I just wanted him to come inside me. I told him so. He pulled out. I must have cried for about 10 minutes after we finished. I cried hard. :cry: Poor soul. Sex and tears; its enough to make a guy's heart break. I just felt as if this was it. We had just given up the possibility of getting pregnant this month. I was devastated. 

I am fine now. :blush:

The next morning DH says let's do it again and this time he won't pull out. I told him no. He had made the right call. We stand a far better chance of getting pregnant with IVF than by ourselves, and he and YOU girls are so right. I would be worrying constantly about the effects of lupron on our baby. :nope:

So, fingers crossed, when I go in for b/w this TH, they will tell me that I can start the lupron. I cannot believe that my worrying about IVF literally pushed my ovulation back by sooo many days! (At least 10!). That amazes me.

Oh, and MrsPTTC, DH gave me the option (earlier in the week) of having sex this cycle, but then waiting another cycle before starting lupron. I said I didn't want to wait another cycle (March) to try IVF. So....there you go. :shrug: And I went to that thread on the third tri., but got a message that I didn't have permission to see it! No loss, I hear! :haha:

Crumbs, THANK YOU so much for those words of encouragement. I might just print them out and post them on the inside of the front door to inspire me as I leave each day. :kiss:

Hopeful and Rosa, I posted in your journals today. Continue inspiring us TTCers, too! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Soliel :hugs: Our poor Dh's - what they have to put up with. You have made the right call - but damn, what a tricky one. I dont know what I would have done. 

AFM - I'm feeling better. Trying to ignore the AMh score as nothing I can do about it and I must trust the doctors that they will adjust my drugs accordingly and we will succeed. I had lunch with a RL LTTCer this week - made me feel less alone. Although she had done 5 IVf's - yikes!!!

Thank you BFPers for sticking with us and giving the rest of us hope :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad you are feeing better Mrsmax!

Soleil, it was a thread about a preggo girl who lived with her mum and wanted rid of her mum's cat. Some evil person even suggested she get rid of it behind her back. Funny thing was she was calling it as if it were a person, calling her an evil bitch! I mean WTF? All it was doing was nosing in the bags when she'd been baby shopping and trying to sleep in the moses basket - what do you expect when you leave the door open? It's a cat for goodness sake. I didn't comment on it but it was hilarious to read :haha:.

I am completely fed up :sad1:. Yesterday the beige CM started, only 6-8 DPO!! I haven't had it this bad on the clomid before, at least I don't think. And last month was great, only 2 days of pre AF spotting at 10-11DPO (though 11 day LP, not great!) I came downstairs and told DH I was going to consider myself out, he asked why, I told him, then he said he wished I hadn't told him!! :dohh: He "doesn't like" to hear about things like that - he's a wimp, he won't let me talk about AF either - and said he'd rather have kept on thinking we were in with a chance! :saywhat:. Anyway it didn't last long so I was hoping IB (can't believe I still fall for that one) but this morning it looks like AF is coming!! :hissy: If she does arrive I'm gonna email the FS as it'll be the 2nd 26 day cycle in a row and an LP of only 6-8 days! Now I think she's coming I just want it over with and on to the next cycle! I am really thinking IUI is my only chance, but we'll see...

x


----------



## readyORnot

:hugs: MrsPTTC


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - how bloody annoying!!! Def speak to FS if your LP that short. There is sooo mcuh that can be done to make it longer - you just need to get them to listen to you. Have you tried acupuncture? It is amazoing for sorting out your cycles. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hello? Where is everyone? Hope this means you are all busy having too much fun to hang out on BnB :)

It is Friday lunchtime here and I can't wait for the weekend - hanging out with hubby, seeing my mum and walks in teh countryside. It is my fertile time so lots of bding too - going to give this last chance before IVF our best shot :blush:

BTW - I have now not had any alcohol for a whole month!!!!!!!! That is a record for me. I havent had cheese or yoghurt or meat either!1 My eggs better be superb quality after all thsi sacrifice. I practically dream about red wine 

What have you ladies got planned for the weekend?


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC said:


> Glad you are feeing better Mrsmax!
> 
> Soleil, it was a thread about a preggo girl who lived with her mum and wanted rid of her mum's cat. Some evil person even suggested she get rid of it behind her back. Funny thing was she was calling it as if it were a person, calling her an evil bitch! I mean WTF? All it was doing was nosing in the bags when she'd been baby shopping and trying to sleep in the moses basket - what do you expect when you leave the door open? It's a cat for goodness sake. I didn't comment on it but it was hilarious to read :haha:.
> 
> I am completely fed up :sad1:. Yesterday the beige CM started, only 6-8 DPO!! I haven't had it this bad on the clomid before, at least I don't think. And last month was great, only 2 days of pre AF spotting at 10-11DPO (though 11 day LP, not great!) I came downstairs and told DH I was going to consider myself out, he asked why, I told him, then he said he wished I hadn't told him!! :dohh: He "doesn't like" to hear about things like that - he's a wimp, he won't let me talk about AF either - and said he'd rather have kept on thinking we were in with a chance! :saywhat:. Anyway it didn't last long so I was hoping IB (can't believe I still fall for that one) but this morning it looks like AF is coming!! :hissy: If she does arrive I'm gonna email the FS as it'll be the 2nd 26 day cycle in a row and an LP of only 6-8 days! Now I think she's coming I just want it over with and on to the next cycle! I am really thinking IUI is my only chance, but we'll see...
> 
> x

Did AF arrive?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry hun, missed your last post, no i havent tried accupuncture, I was wanting to but its so expensive & one of the girls in my spotting thread tried it & it made hers worse :shrug:. Hubby also doesn't believe in it so I've got no chance lol. No AF didn't come, spotting barely there, just off coloured cm, also had stabbing pains in right side yesterday. I still dont think its my month, but we'll see, all is not lost! :flower:.

A whole month off alcohol, well done! 

Plans for weekend, I'm out for tea 3 nights in a row! I'll be like this :holly: by monday!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've been crampy again today, sharp pains again but not as bad as thurs, but tonight I'm feeling AF cramps so have a feeling AF will show up tomorrow :( Had a heart to heart with DH last night, he's feeling a bit down and is impatient now, he's so ready for it. We discussed if in the worst case scenario maybe our egg & sperm aren't compatible. He said he'd be happy to get a donor if it came to it, I was shocked! :shock:. I never thought he'd go for that but I never really considered it, I thought adoption would be the last resort. I've explained IUI & IVF to him too x


----------



## rosababy

SB, any news? O'ed yet??

Mrsmax, congrats on no alcohol! It was so hard to give up at first, and then I found that I didn't miss it at all. :thumbup: I don't crave it at all now, so that's good. Now cheese and meat on the other hand, is a completely different story. I have craved cheese to an unhealthy level like every day. :blush:

MrsP, so sorry you're having AF cramps. My dh was not cool with donor sperm, so more power to you! I said I was fine with donor everything, just wanted to carry the baby myself. He was very okay with adoption. I think maybe he didn't understand at the time how much it meant to me to actually carry the baby myself though. Do you think you'll start down the IUI train soon?

Afm, going to the gym today! (I've said that for the past hour and yet I remain attached to the couch! :rofl:) Haven't been in months, so I'm looking forward to it. Superbowl party tomorrow! :happydance: Go Giants!! (I'm more looking forward to the food...)


----------



## mrsmax

Hey MrsP - sorry cramps have arrived. I am sure you are too early to be thinking about donor stuff yet. I'm not sure I've even heard about eggs and sperm not being compatible??? 

Rosa - when I'm pregnant I will use it as an excuse not to do any exercise. Well done to you for keeping going. Hope all is well with babybump. I can't wait for the Superbowl tomorrow either - my DH and I have taken a days holiday on Monday so we can stay up late Sunday night to watch. The teams we support didnt make it so now DH is supporting the Giants (like you) and I'm supporting the Patriots - for no particualr reason other than I've always wanted to go to Boston!!!


----------



## mrsmax

ps Rosa - what food are you having at your superbowel party? (so I can live vicariously through you....)


----------



## Regalpeas

:hi: ladies. :dust: , and H&H :cloud9: to you all.

I just realized I haven't posted in here for awhile. I have a lot of catching up to do.:coffee:

Welcome *Dbluett*! So great to see a new screen name around here. You will love this thread the ladies are the best support ever. Come back soon. :)
*
Soleil* sorry about the emotions of getting so close. I too hate to miss a cycle it's just something in the subconscious saying THIS IS OUR TIME. We must do everything in our power! However, it's okay to sacrifice for IVF. Praying this is it for you hun! You so deserve it. Can't wait until the day is yours.:hugs:

*MrsPttc* sorry about the cramps. Hope you are feeling better.:hugs:

*MrsMax* you are a true warrior! lol You are doing so well on your diet. I believe it will make all the difference in the end :thumbup::hugs:

*AFm*, dh has been pre-diagnosed if that's even a real term with Varicocele. He's giving another semen sample in order for his FS to diagnose Male factor. By the end of the month we should have answers for everything on his side.

I on the other hand am thinking about starting a LTTC journal. Today AF it's cycle 20 for us. In early August it will be (if no BFP which we are soo hoping is not the case) a full 2 years. So....I dunno. I kinda thought of it as bad luck for myself (only) but now I'm like I am not believing in superstitions. I think it's time for some extra support amongst other especially since I've been having more frequent break downs.


----------



## mrsmax

Regal :hugs: It is horrible when you realise you really are a LTTFC. I am on cycle 21 I think - started TTC May/June 2010. NOT looking forward to hitting that 2 year mark - you are in good company here though. I will def follow your journal if you start one.


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks. It is tough, but I have to put on my big girl panties. lol We started July/August 2010. Never in a million years thought we would be here, but I think victory will be that much more sweeter. Thanks for the early stalk :) I will post the journal link here. Also hang in there MrsMax. Our day is coming! It really is :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Regal. I was thinking whether to do a journal or not, but decided not, i don't think I could keep up with that & the other threads that I belong to.

Rosa, I'm not sure when we'll go the iui route but don't think itll be too long. I'm sure FS said 9-12 months post clomid so maybe they've got other tests to do if no BFP after 6 months.

Mrsmax, god yes some people are uncompatible & IVF fails as the egg fights the sperm off but I think its very rare! 

X


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - when I'm pregnant I will use it as an excuse not to do any exercise. Well done to you for keeping going. Hope all is well with babybump. I can't wait for the Superbowl tomorrow either - my DH and I have taken a days holiday on Monday so we can stay up late Sunday night to watch. The teams we support didnt make it so now DH is supporting the Giants (like you) and I'm supporting the Patriots - for no particualr reason other than I've always wanted to go to Boston!!!

Well, I don't want to gain TOO much baby weight. Plus, exercise is supposed to make your labor not so hard. I think the main reason is because it makes me happy. I know I'm a nerd, but working out really does put me in a good mood.



mrsmax said:


> ps Rosa - what food are you having at your superbowel party? (so I can live vicariously through you....)

My friend is making a few kinds of chili. I'm bringing a buffalo chicken dip and my special brownies. HA! That makes it sound like pot brownies. :rofl: They're just brownies with Symphony bars baked in the middle. (Toffee/chocolate candy bars)


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - yum. I was annoyed today so had a piece of cheese. Damn, it tasted good :blush:

DH and I have had a huge fight. Yesterday was O day and he went to watch rugby and came back drunk. He then fell asleep on the coach and was in no mood for bding. I got really stroppy and stormed downstairs - he promptly fell back to sleep. He said we could do it this morning instead - he was probably right, but I was so annoyed that I got up and left at 8am this morning. I went for a drive and out for breakfast.

I'm still annoyed, even though I know I am probably being unreasonable. God, I hate this. We hardly ever argue so it is horrid when we do and argue about sex just sucks :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

We have the same arguments Mrsmax, and that's DH's answer all the time - we'll do it in the morning... :dohh: x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks MrsP. We sorted it out in the end with lots of hugs - we then got stuck into watching the Superbowl and all was good with the world. AF arrived yet?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yep arrived tonight! First time in a while I've not cried. I think I've resigned myself to needing IUI TBH! x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Thanks MrsP. We sorted it out in the end with lots of hugs - we then got stuck into watching the Superbowl and all was good with the world. AF arrived yet?

Glad you sorted everything out. Great game, huh?! I even won $30 on the superbowl bets!! I NEVER win those kinds of things!



MrsPTTC said:


> Yep arrived tonight! First time in a while I've not cried. I think I've resigned myself to needing IUI TBH! x

Sorry about af, but glad to hear you're not upset about it. Hopefully an IUI will be all it takes! :happdance:


----------



## Regalpeas

*Mrsmax *glad things are better with you and DH. Emotions are high while Oing. Also, add my dh to the "in the morning crew". lol It;s like he's ready for sex every other day but during O he wants to do something crazy lol. I don't think he likes to perform under pressure. So sometimes I don't remind him that I have a positive opk. Things go better that way. However, if I think we're going to miss the fertile period I get so upset. It's a give and take. All this to say that what you are going through is normal. I try not to count TTC rifts as arguments because most times neither one of us are thinking reasonably.

Sorry* MrsPttc* that AF arrived, but then happy all the same. I remember having a period like that too where it was late, but no BFP. I was so happy when she finally arrived, because then I knew everything was okay. It's all about perspective. 


*Rosa*, congrats on the $30. This is the first Superbowl I didn't watch in like 20 years. lol I boycotted for Puppybowl highlights. lol Now I'm online trying to see the commercials.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Was a bit busy the past few days, but all is well. MrsPTTC, I can't wait for you to get this show rolling! IUI is no big deal at all. And, by the way, yeah, your DH IS a wimp. The crap we have to go through, he/they can listen to our "period is coming" complaints. Hmph. Oh, and MrsMax, DH deserved a hit upside the head! In all fairness, did you tell him before he went out that it was O time and impt. that you guys BDed? If you did, a hit upside the head indeed! Even if you didn't, I would have probably done what you did and went for a drive, too.

So we went out to watch the Superbowl game. We were the only two Patriot fans in the entire place. We got evil glares when we cheered for them. I was called "obnoxious"!! I didn't care :ignore: I kept cheering on my team. :kiss:

I am on lupron right now. Freaked out the first night and couldn't give myself the shot. The next day I found out that DH would be going away and that I had to do it myself soon anyway. So, jabbing away I am. I've only bruised once. And it is not my favorite thing to do. I can't imagine what it's going to be like when I am doing three injections in a day! :dohh:

Just waiting on AF, ladies. Then I can finally leave this long-ass IVF "prep" month.

xx


----------



## rosababy

SB, a hint: pinch yourself a few times to numb the area a little and then grab a larger area that you're going to jab. Also, I've found that if I tense my abs, it hurts less. I figured that out because I found that it hurt less when I did my own jabs than when dh did it. We figured it was because I was more afraid and tense when I had to do it myself. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

Hello everyone :wave: Just got back from the acupuncturist and feel great. She is really pleased with how I am progressing and she says my chart is great this month and shows a very strong youthful (!) ovulation. Bring on the :baby: 

Rosa/Soleil - we loved the game. It was brilliant and worth staying up until 3am to watch the end. Soleil - sorry you got picked on. I was supporting the Patriots too - I think Rosa is a Giants fan though so watch out...! ;)

Mrs - sorry that AF arrived, but good for you for not crying. I dont cry anymore either - just kind of expect it. Almost pleased cause then I can get on to next cycle :wacko:

Regal - thanks. I know emotions are high - such a nightmare. Lukcily we moe on from "arguments" quite qucikly. Soleil- we have a strange system where I put a cross on the calender for days that we need to DTD. We did this so I dont have to say "hey hon lets have sex I'm ovukating". There was an X on the clander for Saturday so he should have known - but he claimed that he didnt realise some X's were more important than others :doh: Maybe we should put O day as a red cross!!!!

Soleil - bet you cant wait for thsi bit to be over and to start upregging or whatever it is called! I have one week until Af and tghen I get to ring the clinic. Howvere, have to wiat 21 dyas after that to start downregging - so quite far behind you I think


----------



## mrsmax

I have truely terrible typing skills!!!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I'm worried about Rosa and olive, and hoping she gives us an update soon. She had to leave work because of cramps today. I am hoping it is from the cyst that she had. I know I had God-awful cramps with mine. [-o&lt; everything is fine.

What else? Oh, MrsMax, yes, you need to put a big red cross on the anticipated O day. Or, better yet, put a naked photo of you (or anything else that will grab his attention - a photo of a rugby next to a beer?!) and see if that will grab his attention and etch O day in his mind! :haha:

AFM, I should be spotting by now. But, of course, I'm not. My last period was on Jan. 3rd. This is one long-ass cycle...

xx


----------



## rosababy

Baby is fine. I'm in awful awful pain from this damn cyst. Doc thinks it's rupturing and it's quite large now. Please pray for me. pain meds are not working. :sad2:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa masses of hugs. As if you didn't suffer enough to get preggo, now you have to suffer through it. X


----------



## pink80

Massive :hugs: Rosa xx


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Rosa, this SUCKS. I mean, this sucks INCREDIBLY. I feel your pain, and I know me saying this doesn't make anything better. I had a cyst burst on me way back when I was 19, third worst experience of my life. When I came off the BCP in 2009, I developed a cyst on each ovary. Couldn't walk; could barely move. Wanted to die. 

You are going through excruciating pain right now, hon, and I am so, so sorry. :nope: Freaking injectible meds. I know those meds. help us get pregnant, but they also make our ovaries freak out. Lord.

Why? Why must this be added on top of what you have already gone through?

You can't let it burst though. That would do way to much damage to olive, I think. Unfortunately, heat works really well (e.g. an electric blanket on Hell-temperature high), but you can't use it. Too hot for baby. 

Damn. So sorry, Rosa.

Praying; feverishly. :hug: Much love to baby bean.


----------



## hakunamatata

Rosa :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about your cyst Rosa :hugs2:.

Hakuna, just noticed you're having a girl! :pink:.

x


----------



## mrsmax

Hello ladies - Happy Valentine's Day. Hope you men have spoilt you/are going to spoil you. 

What's everyone up to? The thread has been quiet for a few days. AFM, I'm nearing the dreaded AF day, but least this one I get to call the clinic and get the ball rollling on my cyle (Fxd!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi mrsmax, I know very quiet. Happy V day! DH & I are having a candlelit dinner & some wine in the house tonight, we don't go out as its either too busy, more expensive or poor service (in our experience anyway.) Have you any plans for tonight? 

Good for you on looking forward to your next cycle for your IVF! I'm quite looking forward to my next FS appt when the 6 cycles of clomid are finished. And boy will I be glad to get off the clomid, its making me nasty, short tempered with DH, giving me spots, & the other night I got hot flashes which was a first x


----------



## pink80

Happy Valentines Day ladies :flower:

MrsMax well done on feeling positive :hugs: 

MrsPTTC - you're Valentines night sounds perfect :thumbup: Hope the clomid gives you a bfp, to make these side effects worthwhile :hugs:

Afm - nothing to report really, I'm 10dpo - tested bfn this morning, so just waiting for af now. It was only our first month of trying since our last MC and even then we only managed to DTD once. As for Valentines, we don't really celebrate it although we did have a nice romantic meal on Saturday. Tonight we are just getting fish and chips and watching a movie :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP and Pink - your evenings sound lovely. We usually opt for the M&S deal, but tonight we are going out! Not that romantic though as there are 4 couples all going. Could be fun and I get to break my fertility diet for the night and have cheese!!! No wine though - not going to go that crazy :rofl:

Pink - you are being very cool about things too. Least you are on track to start TTc again :)

Just told one of my very best friends about my TTc journey! I was a wimp and did it by email. She was the one who got pregnant by mistake (happy about it though) and smoked during her pregnancy. she emailed me about catching up and I thought, hell why not tell her! I didnt go in to much detials just that we had been TTc for a couple of years and onto IVF next. Least the ice is broekn - everytime I try to tell her on the phone (we live in different towns) she starts talking about her baby or one of our other pregnant friends or something and I dont want to sound like a killjoy. Will be interesting to see how she responds. 

Had accupuntcure this morning. She thinks there is a good chance I am pregnant this cycle :wacko: would be awesome, but I dont believe it.

MrsP - this is my seocnd month on Clomid and it definietly makes me ratty!! No hot flsuhes yet though thank goodness.


----------



## mrsmax

seriously - i need to learn how to type!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, SB. Yes, the pain was pretty much like you described it. I'm just wondering why it's not going away. The pain is MUCH better, but it's lingering, and I'm on pretty high pain meds. The doc said bursting cysts would not hurt the baby, though, so I'm not worried about that. Just more pain. Thank you for praying for me. :hugs:

MrsP, so you have to do 6 more cycles of clomid before you can do anything else?? Oh wait. I just read it. So you're done after this cycle and can move on to a new plan? :blush: Remind me...

Pink, 10 dpo is still pretty early. Fish and chips and a movie sounds perfect. :awww:

Mrsmax, your night sounds FUN! Have some cheese...live a little. :haha: I'm off cheese until I can poo. :haha: Good for you for telling your friend about ttc. Hopefully it won't be awkward for you anymore and she might be more empathetic. Kind of exciting about what your acupuncturist said...you never know! 



mrsmax said:


> seriously - i need to learn how to type!!

:rofl: Don't you read it as you type it?? :haha:

Afm, I'm doing okay. Still on oral pain meds just about every 4 hours. Trying to make it longer than 4 hours to start to wean off, but the pain is so intense when it comes. At least this particular med actually takes the pain away now. At first, it didn't do a thing. Even morphine didn't do anything. Just something else that I can't remember the name of, but it knocked me on my ass. Took the pain away though. At least the pain is diminished now so that I can be home and off the IV. :wacko: Just taking one day at a time.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Yay! The ladies are back. :kiss: Sooo good to hear from you, especially Pink80 (long time, girl! and I wish you all the best in the upcoming months for a pregnancy!).

I think that some of you gals have a great night planned! I'm waiting on DH to get home from out of state tonight. He should be home around 9pm; we both ate already. So no love feast tonight. :haha: I'll just be happy to see him.

So CD1 started today. You know what that means? I'll be upping the ante and taking stims in the next few days. I don't know whether that deserves a happy face or dancing emoticon, but I can tell I am soooo relieved the other cycle has ended - 42 days! My longest EVER! I tell ya, stress sure can affect the body! :dohh: Going in for baseline bloodwork and the sono a day early tomorrow. Hopefully, I'll be stimming by TH or FRI night. 

Rosa, I'm going to pop into your journal right now. I'm so glad that you are feeling better, and, don't worry, these things can take a while to go away unless they burst. Sorry. :nope: But this too WILL pass!

Much love to my favorite gals! :kiss:


----------



## MsJMouse

Just a quick post to say hello. 

Sorry to hear about the pain from your cyst Rosa - hoping it is getting better.

MrsPTTC - sorry AF has arrived (i think I read that - sorry just skimmed the read)

Good luck Soleil.


Hoping everyone is doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

Good Luck for this cycle Soleil - got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Sorry I haven't posted - I have been silently stalking you all. I've just been in a weird place - in limbo land really :wacko:

I've been on Metformin since mid November, had a few side effects but I'm dealling with that. It seems to have helped my cycles though, they used to be all over the place - I ov'd anywhere from CD16 to CD35. With my three cycles since the metformin I have ov'd CD17, CD14 and CD14 again - so a big improved from what I can see.

My OH hasn't wanted to TTC though, he's too scared most of the time. We had a bit of a long discussion about it this month though and he agreed to just see what happened, but then he decided against it during the act and 'pulled out' (sorry :blush:). Said sorry afterwards and that he just couldn't :cry:. But then on my birthday (ovulation day) he finished the job :blush: so I think he's as confused as I am!!!

Took a couple of IC on 8dpo and I thought I got a very feint positive, but the test on 10dpo was negative so I don't know what happened there. 

So that's me - sorry for the ramble xxx


----------



## Crumbs

Hi ladies! I hope you enjoyed your Valentine's Day! It seems like everyone is in higher spirits and there's a lot of progress being made! Your time is near! :kiss:

Rosa, I'm so glad to hear your baby is doing fine. I hope the cyst resolves itself soon :hugs:

My anatomy scan turned out just fine (I was worried because I haven't felt any kicks or movement yet) but she's developing on time. Yes, we're having a little girl! We're over the moon and finally announced! But I'm still uneasy and taking it one day at a time. As promised, here's a pic:

https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/204/39142661.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## pink80

Love the pic :thumbup: glad everything is ok with your little girl xx


----------



## mrsmax

Yay crumbs xx


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - so I am soooo not getting my hopes up, but....I thought I was totally out yesterday when my temps dropped to the cover line at 11DPO. Totally expected to see low temps again today. But my temps are high - they have risen .6!! AF is due tomorrow. I have never had a massive drop so late with a rise the next day. 11 DPO seems to late for implantation - so I am guessing it is just one of those random things - the reason I find it very strange is my acupunturist really felt I might be preggo thsi cycle.

So - to test today or wait for temp/Af tomorrow? I am 12 DPO so a test should be definitive....


----------



## pink80

Your chart does look good :thumbup: I would say though, if that was an impantation dip and 11dpo is not too late, then it could take a couple of days for a test to be positive.....

What do you want to do..?

P.S our temps are pretty much identical today :D


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Pink - your chart looks pretty good. When is Af due? I probably will end up testing as not sure i can cope with the dispointment first thing tomorrow if my temps take a dive. Would rather find out today I think...not sure. I have very little expectation and am really grasping at straws as IVF next month!!


----------



## pink80

I can understand that - hurry up and test then - I wanna know :haha: FX'd for you!!

My AF us due Sunday xxx


----------



## mrsmax

will sneak out and buy a test in a bit. need to concentrate my per first!


----------



## mrsmax

ppee not per


----------



## pink80

You struggling with your typing again :D


----------



## mrsmax

:nope: BFN. Wass expected though and glad I tested now. I find it easier to see a BFn than a drop in temps. I guess more vulnerable in the morning. Still, least I get to ring the clinic when AF arrives and get the ball rolling.


----------



## pink80

Big :hugs: Hun xxx


----------



## mrsmax

I'm genuinely fine about it. Kinda used to it - being the 22nd time and all ;)


----------



## readyORnot

:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, sorry about the bfn. :hugs: What's your next step?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies!

Welcome back Pink! :flower: GL with your testing!

Msjmouse, lovely to hear from you!

Mrsmax sorry about the BFN hun :hugs2:

Crumbs, love the pic! How you doing chick?

Readyornot, how are you?

Rosa, yes you are right, I have this cycle then 1 more, which will be 6 months of the clomid, then I'm back to the FS. Maybe get different drugs or IUI/IVF. 

I feel like crap at the minute, down & irritable :grr: & feel like not TTC just cos I really don't think the clomid will work. We will of course TTC this month, I wouldn't waste it, but I really CBA! Don't think I can be bothered to use OPK's either & I actually feel better not knowing what CD I'm on by not updating FF (though can work it out easily) & also not taking any supplements. Just looking forward to my holiday, 12 weeks today! :happydance:

How is everyone else?

x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - I think that is Clomid talking. It is a horrible drug. Grrrr. You are really patient - I am on second cycle on it and couldnt do many more. 

Thanks for your hugs ladies. My temps stayed up again today at 13 DPO, but still BFN :wacko: If she's coming, I wish AF would just get here as I have to cal the clinic on Day 1 which will probably be tomorrow not today and I have no idea if I am supposed to be continuing with my Clomid or not as I start down regging 21 days into the next cycle.

Rosa - you feeling any better hon?

We miss you Hopeful and sending tons of support and :hugs: your way. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? I am lecturing - boo hiss so DH is away with his buds climbing mountains. I do worry about him.


----------



## pink80

*MrsPTTC* - sorry you're feeling this way :hugs: this is all do hard, it's takes it out of you, it's totally understandable

*MrsMax* sorry about the BFN - it's strange about you temps - has it happened before??


----------



## mrsmax

Pink not really. I have just rung the clinic though and af better show up or my egg collection slot will ne all wrong and I'd have to put ivf back a month. So either af needs to het here ASAP or stay away for nine months! Finding difficult to concentrate at work today


----------



## pink80

Oh I hope it stays away for 9 months - if not then I hope it comes quickly - big :hugs: my lovely xxx


----------



## mrsmax

thanks Pink - getting bad cramping now so she is on the way I think.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks girls, I don't feel upset as such just annoyed & in a CBA mood. DH is so funny though, its so sweet how much he wants it now. Last night we did AI & agreed we'd alternate between BD & AI this month, I said we'll do it every other day & DH said he was thinking every day! And after our AI he said 'you didn't put your legs in the air very long!' :rofl: bless him. I didn't because I've got no ov symptoms as its too early, but good on him for noticing!

Mrs max I hope :witch: comes soon so you can get the show on the road!

x


----------



## readyORnot

*Hi everyone, I hope everyone's okay and keeping your heads up. I'm so sorry things are so hard for some of you.

Soleil* - I'm so excited that you're heading into IVF, I'm so hopeful for you! I guess you must be startng stims by now?

*Rosa* - I'm so sorry about your cyst, I really hope the pain is easing now.

*MrsPTTC* - my fingers are so crossed for you! Hope you're getting some BDing in and that the clomid doesn't affect you too much and you can feel a bit more positive.

*pink80* - my fingers are crossed for you, I hope af stays away! And if not then good luck with your next cycle! Lots of BDing! I hope your OH figures out where he's at with it soon.

*mrsmax* - did your friend ever respond? And I'm so sorry about your BFN and cramps, I really hope it's just a bit too early. But if not then I really hope AF hurries up so you don't have to wait longer for your IVF.

*crumbs* - lovely picture! And congratulations on a little girl! I'm so excited for you!

I hope everyone else is doing okay and keeping positive. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

As for me, I'm okay but really struggling with 'morning' sickness which has gotten much worse over the last few weeks and really been getting me down. Add to that occasional fibroid pain and not to sound ungrateful (because this baby is the best thing that's ever happened to me) but I haven't been able to enjoy this pregnancy one bit. Haven't felt baby move yet and we've decided not to find out the gender at my scan next Tuesday.


----------



## ChitownYetnTy

Hey Everyone...:hugs: Just new to the forum trying to get a bump buddies. I'm a TTC. Hoping one day we can both (all) get to rejoice:happydance: together with a 'Mini' us:baby:. Cant wait for all our prayers to be answered. Keep the hope n faith alive y'all.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

MrsPttc, is AI artificial insemination? What do you mean you're alternating between the two? Glad to hear that your dh is more on board! That always helps. I would say throw away the thermometer, and just dtd every other day. Forget about symptoms, signs, etc. and enjoy your vacation! Did I mention I'm so jealous that you're going to Hawaii?? :wacko:

Mrsmax, welcome to the af is late/waiting for fertility treatments game. It's super fun. :wacko: Af was ALWAYS late for me when I need it to come, remember? Bleh. However, maybe your acupuncturist was right...:winkwink:

ready, I'm so sorry you're still feeling sick. :hugs: At 19 weeks, still?? You poor thing. I don't blame you for not enjoying your pregnancy. That sounds miserable. So team Yellow huh? You're more patient than I am! I'm sure I'll be asking at every scan from here on...are you sure you can't tell what sex it is?? :haha:

Chitown, welcome! I grew up in Northern Illinois too! What's your story? In your 30s, I'm assuming? How long have you been trying?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi chitownyetnty (wow your username is so long, can I shorten it to chitown lol?) welcome to the thread. How long have you been TTC for - tell us your story!

Rosa, I wish I WAS going to Hawaii! It's Turkey! :haha: Yes AI is artificial insemination, I decided last month to try it as I don't get much CM and figured if the :spermy: are having difficulty getting up there I would try DH depositing into a softcup, mixing it with pre-seed, inserting it, squishing it around my cervix and then have an O. Well it didn't work last month :dohh: but I'm convinced it CAN work. Many a same sex couple have got preggo this way, also couples who have had to use donors or have problems actually having sex. It also gives me a break as I don't enjoy it that much :blush:. I haven't temped for a few months now, usually OPK but I'm giving myself a break, I don't even know what CD I'm on unless I check FF or my ticker, and you know what, it feels great! :thumbup:. How's your little bean hun?

Readyornot, thanks for your wishes hun. You should upload your scan pics so we can see. I don't blame you for not finding out the sex, I wouldn't either!

x


----------



## rosababy

Interesting! I totally knew it was Turkey...I wonder who IS going to Hawaii?? :haha: Someone on BnB...:dohh:

I've heard of people doing AI at home. I hope it works for you! Plus, it gives you a break. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Rosa, love your dog, is it a lab? We have a 2 year old yellow lab, love him to bits. You know I vaguely recall someone going to Hawaii, could it be hopeful or msjmouse? x


----------



## mrsmax

Off to bed as teaching tomorrow but have to sneak in real quick - it is MsJ off to Hawaii - luck thing. Night ladies :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Night hun. I'm at work tomorrow too, on overtime but am sitting here drinking wine with DH, ha ha x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hi, girls...I am so swollen right now. I started stimming last week TH, went in for blood work and an ultrasound yesterday. The RE - not my usual - tells me that I am a "great egg maker." Yaaaay, I say. Sounds great! Get home, and within less than two and a half hours, my regular RE is calling me from his home office and telling me that I have to stop stimming immediately. My estradiol is five times the normal limit and at "dangerous" levels. I could get "very, very sick." 

So there you go. I have stopped stimming and now I am just taking lupron to see it if will "calm" my body down (here's to hoping). 

Holy shit. I mean, really. What else? So now I am in what they call "coasting." They can't put me back on the stims until my estrogen levels go into the normal range. I can't wait for the swelling to go away. I feel like I am carrying golf balls down there. :nope: As long as I am coasting for no more than 3 days, I should be fine to continue with IVF this month. If it goes on longer than four days, it does not look good. 

I am seriously beginning to think that I should not force my body into producing a biological child.

Oh, yeah. And I have a cyst, too. Surprise there.

I am trying to stay positive, but it is very hard at the moment. 

Yay for overstimulation. I could have told them this would happen. I mean, my AMH levels are in the high range for God's sake. I already O each month, no problem. I get cysts each time I come off the pill. Obviously giving me stimming drugs is going to make my ovaries go whack. SCREAM.

But, based on my history, RE says that they could not have known that I would respond this way. :wacko: They were "surprised;" it was "unexpected." So good news is, I am a "great egg producer." Bad news is, I am a "great egg producer" too quickly for my body to handle.

Please, please, pray or send out a word to the universe that this IVF cycle isn't a bust for us and that my poor ovaries recover.

I will write more and respond to your posts in a few. Just need to vent and wallow right now. 

Freaking ay.


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw Rosa, love your dog, is it a lab? We have a 2 year old yellow lab, love him to bits. You know I vaguely recall someone going to Hawaii, could it be hopeful or msjmouse? x

Yep, she's a lab! Or more like a cat/lab. :haha: She's very much cat-like rather than a lovable lab. This is her favorite toy (the only one she plays with, because it has food in it) and this is the day she figured out she could pick it up and bring it us. :dohh: She's a RETRIEVER and it took her months to figure this out. She can't figure out how to "reset" the toy (push the rope back in order to pull it out to get the kibble to come out) so she stares at us until we reset it for her. I guess you can say we've enabled her...:blush:

SB, that SUCKS! Look at it this way though, at least your body is capable of producing a lot of eggs. Some ladies are lucky to get a few. Heck, I only got 6 or 7 mature eggs, and of those, only 2 or 3 embryos made it to day 3. This way, you'll coast for a few days and hopefully have some to freeze! That's great news! I know how you feel though, so bloated. I'm sure you are WAY worse than I was, and I was very uncomfortable. :nope: My every day walking pace was slower, I couldn't bend over, let alone stretch or exercise. I feel for ya. I'll pray for you that your coasting goes well and that your cycle isn't cancelled. If it helps, I always thought of my first round as a trial run, even as I was going through it. Your docs are learning what your body will handle and how it will react, etc. So (and hopefully this doesn't happen) but if you do have to cancel, at least they'll know what to do differently next time. Maybe put you on lower dosages or something, stim for a shorter amount of time, closer to ovulation, etc. I think you'll be fine though. :thumbup: Lots of woman have to coast for a while and they're just fine. Hopefully this means you'll get loads of great eggies!! :happydance:

Afm, I feel much better. Been out of the hospital for a week and am officially off pain killers. :thumbup: I was hoping to be off of narcotics completely before I went back to work. Had a regular scan today (no more dildo cams!) and saw the baby doing just great. Doc can't even find the cysts, so I hope that's a good indication that all is well. He said I think we're good to go for a normal pregnancy now! I said yeah...last time you said that I ended up in the ER! We all laughed. But seriously...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Rosa, glad you're feeling much better & yay for your scan. Will you be having a 12 week one with pics? Can't wait to see your LO. 

Soleil :hugs: I have to say this IVF sounds like a bloody awful process! I would've thought if you usually ov fine then they wouldn't need to pump you with drugs :shrug:. I've got my FXd you feel better soon & you get to finish the IVF cycle.

So ladies I've got my next FS appointment through! I'm so excited to see what the next step is. I feel like a weight has been lifted. It's on 25th April, 9 weeks 2 days and counting! And 11 weeks 3 days til our holiday woop woop! 
x


----------



## rosababy

MrsP, so exciting that you have your appointment scheduled!! Let's get this ball rolling, huh?! They need to pump meds through to produce a LOT of eggs, since the attrition rate is low after they leave the body. This way, we get a better chance of having a few good embryos to put back in. I always o'ed as well, but we only usually make 1 maybe 2 eggs per cycle. If we took out 2 eggs, they might not fertilize, they might not be mature, they might not grow as embryos, etc.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, it makes sense when you put it like that, but with Soleil over stimulating I guess there will be different dosages? :shrug:.

Indeed let's get the ball rolling! :D x


----------



## mrsmax

hi ladies :wave: good to see some action on this thread.

SB - yikes - you poor thing. Howver, I know it isnt much comfort at the moment, but least you know you will get lots of great eggs even if it is not this cycle. With my crappy AMH I am going to be lucky to get 5 or 6 eggs. Hard to look on the bright side when you are in pain, but you will get through this and you will get you :baby: at the end. 

rosa - I am soooo pleased things are back on track. Now you can start being a normal pregnant person and enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!!!! want to hear all about the nursery and bump growing and the first kick. We will live vicariously through you until we all get there too :kiss:

MrsP - yay for your appointment. I would guess they will suggest IUIs next - do you have an idea about what you want next?

AFM - feeling good. Just trying to njoy these next 2 weeks until I start with the drugs. I have a week off next week and Dh and I go away to Jersey for a long weekend on Friday. Cant wait!!!! Gotta work at keeping Dh out the sauna and the Jacuzzi though!


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow Soleil - that sounds scary (and painful) - you poor thing. I hope the coasting is only for those few days and you get to continue the cycle. Hope you are okay.

Rosa - glad to hear you are feeling better and you got to see your baby!! :happydance::happydance:

MrsP - yay for getting your next FS appt. Then Turkey is getting close. It is definately sounding like a good year.

MrsMax - you are sounding more positive which is great. A long weekend sounds awesome. 

AFM - nothing is really happening. Have ordered OPKs for the first time in this journey. It has been 12 months now since I was pregnant so I am can now seek further referral from my doc but I am going to wait and deal with all that after I get back from my holiday. Can't be arsed doing anything now with less than two months to we go to Hawaii - just want to enjoy our holiday and go from there. Maybe I will get lucky and come home with a holiday BFP. Who knows


----------



## MrsPTTC

mrsmax said:


> MrsP - yay for your appointment. I would guess they will suggest IUIs next - do you have an idea about what you want next?
> 
> AFM - feeling good. Just trying to njoy these next 2 weeks until I start with the drugs. I have a week off next week and Dh and I go away to Jersey for a long weekend on Friday. Cant wait!!!! Gotta work at keeping Dh out the sauna and the Jacuzzi though!

I&#8217;m thinking IUI! Unless he wants to try me on some other drugs first and maybe some follicle tracking. I know he can&#8217;t leave me on the clomid much longer though. He did say around the 9 month mark (since starting clomid) we&#8217;ll be looking at IUI/IVF but he didn&#8217;t say what would happen in months 6-9!

Why can&#8217;t DH go in the jacuzzi? Are you needing to keep his :spermy: in tip top condition for the IVF? I know if you use saunas/jacuzzi&#8217;s a lot it can kill off sperm as it&#8217;s too hot :shrug:. Where are you in your cycle hun? It says Day 3 in your ticker &#8211; did :witch: come or have you tested??



MsJMouse said:


> MrsP - yay for getting your next FS appt. Then Turkey is getting close. It is definately sounding like a good year.
> 
> AFM - nothing is really happening. Have ordered OPKs for the first time in this journey. It has been 12 months now since I was pregnant so I am can now seek further referral from my doc but I am going to wait and deal with all that after I get back from my holiday. Can't be arsed doing anything now with less than two months to we go to Hawaii - just want to enjoy our holiday and go from there. Maybe I will get lucky and come home with a holiday BFP. Who knows

Thanks hun! Hopefully it&#8217;ll be our last holiday abroad in quite a while!! Oh wait! We said that in October ha ha :dohh: So Rosa and I were right, is is you going to Hawaii! How fab! I&#8217;ve always wanted to go there. It&#8217;s funny you&#8217;re starting the OPK&#8217;s and I&#8217;ve just ditched them! I know what you mean about not being arsed. No matter what our FS recommends in April, nothing is starting until after our holiday, no way! I&#8217;m happy to get the appointment over and done with though so hopefully when we&#8217;re back off holiday we will have some action! 

x


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Mrs P - IUI worked for Hopeful so seems like a good first step for you. We had to bypass it as I am so old at 35. Grrr. 

Af did arrive a day or so late, but that's ok. Just gearing up for IVF now. start taking meds on 10th March and have my protocol appointment next Thursday. Getting excited!!

Not sure about the jacuzzi thing - I think heat kills sperm. Dh has a good count, but want to keep him in tip top condition :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I bet you're glad she came so you can start the IVF! So exciting! :D 

Yeah I've heard a few IUI success stories lately! x


----------



## rosababy

MrsP, we would have done an IUI as well, but my tubes were damaged. :shrug: I have a few friends irl that have had success as well. I was so geared up for doing one myself, and then the bomb was dropped after my lap. :wacko:

Mrsmax, VERY exciting!!!! :yipee: Can't WAIT for you to get started and to get pregnant already! :wohoo: Let me know if you have any questions.

How is everyone else doing? SB, how are you doing with your jabs?


----------



## Soleil Breeze

My estradiol has more than quadrupled since Sunday. Not good. :cry: I will probably get a lot of eggs, but they will be very immature. I need to speak to the doc to see whether it makes any sense to continue with the cycle. I would rather cancel and stand a better chance at fewer, more mature eggs, later on than have a bunch of eggs that are tiny and don't go anywhere.

Hell, I don't even know what size the follicles are. All I know is my estradiol is nuts for a person who only stimmed for three days. THREE DAYS. I can't find any information online on any person who began coasting on the fourth day of stims. :nope:

Girls, I promise I will be back on tonight to respond to your posts. I have to dash to yoga right now. xx


----------



## mrsmax

:hugs: SB - I am shooting off to work but wanted to say we are thinking of you. Yoga sounds perfect though!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I didn't make it on last night, but here I am this morning! Going in for blood work again tomorrow AM. It will be the fifth day since I stopped stimming and E2 should have dropped. Fingers crossed.

As for you gals, Pink80 - I think that is incredibly good news that the metformin has you Oing earlier on in the cycle and on a more regular basis. You really should feel like things are looking up! :flower:

Crumbs - congrats on the girl, chica! She will be just beautiful! My eyes are welling up with tears at the thought! :kiss:

MrsPTTC- question, what does the P in PTTC stand for? :haha: Also, what is a "CBA mood"? Maybe I am in one?! I am really excited for you to have your FS appt. all sorted out! :happydance: As an aside, they started me on a very low dosage of the stims. I guess it doesn't take much for my body to rev into action (a lot like me, I get passionate/riled up quickly :blush: ). Annnnd, IUI might just work for you! Fingers crossed! It did for us the first time. I can't wait for you to try!

MrsMax - so do you have a date then for the egg collection? And are you all on track now for that? I think you said that you are beginning meds the week after next, right? Make sure that you don't wait until the fourth day to go in to the RE after taking stims. Insist on a second or third day check-up. I personally think I'm in this situation now because my RE didn't call me in for my first check up until the morning of the fourth day of stimming. :wacko: Have fun in Jersey, but, yes, keep your man away from the heat! Seriously!

Readyornot - how did the scan go? How are you feeling?

MsJMouse - I really hope that you will end up being one of those stories where the couple had been trying for a while, end up forgetting about it all while on vacation, and then get pregnant! :kiss: Hopefully your fertile window will be around holiday time.

Rosa - I think it's so funny that you said you had a cat-like dog. We have two dog-like cats! They fetch! They like to hang out with new people (not scared-y cats at all!), and they act like guard dogs when people they don't know come over :haha: And yeah, the way you described how you felt during stims is pretty much me right now. Bending over? What a joke! You should have seen me in yoga last night - I took more breaks than I ever have! So many things that I could do last week just weren't in my repertoire of poses this week! Ugh. :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Soleil, Sorry things are going so great with the stimming :hugs:.

Lol the P is my surname but MrsP was taken so I had to improvise! It's a family thing, DH's late grandma used to call herself MrsP & I call DH MrP when talking about him on Facebook. As for CBA = can't be arsed! :rofl:. Hun remind me - you did IUI & got a BFP but had a MC? Why no more IUI's & on to IVF? Sorry I'm so forgetful!

Great to hear you know of success stories with IUI Rosa!

x


----------



## readyORnot

Had my 20 week scan yesterday. All appears to be well with baby and we've decided not to find out the gender. I have another scan in 8 weeks to monitor my fibroids then another 4 weeks after that.
I'm now on cyclizine for my NVP and it seems to be working okay but with a few side effects (dizziness, lethargy,numbness down my right leg).
I'm going to the antenatal clinic tomorrow because I've been having regular contractions all day so we need to check it's just normal braxton hicks.

Hope everyone's doing okay!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gosh, 20 weeks readyornot! Glad everything is well. What is NVP hun? 

A girl on my spotting thread has just announced a BFP, IUI & twins!! Bring on the IUI!! :dance:

x


----------



## readyORnot

NVP = nausea and vomiting during pregnancy


----------



## rosababy

Ready, Team yellow then! Sorry you're dealing with side effects and contractions. That sucks! You poor thing. :hugs:

SB, I'll be thinking good thoughts for you and your E2 levels. I think you said this but when are you having the bloods done? Ie: when do you find out the results? I'm sure everything will be fine, but just remember that now your docs know how you will react and will be able to do things differently next time. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Soliel- Oh you poor thing. I hope that your doc gets everything figured out that would give you the best number and quality of eggs for the best chances of success! It sounds so painful! I'll be checking in to see how you're progressing!

MrsMax- Looks like you are about to start the IVF journey too!!! This is so exciting!!! I can't wait to hear how things progress!!

MrsPTTC- Good luck with whatever path your doc decide to take you next! Something new is always good and brings hope!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay hopeful, you're back chick! How are you? How's the bean? x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

(melodramatic music please). So my estrogen was nearly 5,000 on Weds. It has fallen to just under a 1,000, which is good news. I won't get OHSS. :thumbup: Crappy news is my follicles have been subjected to the death penalty. RE is waiting for them to go away; hence no stims, still just taking Lupron.

Apparently I am not coasting. Coasting only applies if it's done before an egg retrieval. We are not retrieving my eggs. Because I got hyperstimulated, RE doesn't want to proceed with the follies that are there. What's weird, though, is that he's keeping me on lupron, having me in for blood work a WEEK from today (to make my estrogen is as low as it can go) and then restarting me on stims! :shrug: Do any of you know of anyone who was stimmed, stopped, and then restimmed in the same cycle? 

Lawd. Nothing is ever simple for me, ay? RE says he has a couple of cases like me in a year. It's rare. He told me today that I was given the dosage that the 20-something yr. old egg donors are given by the clinic, and that I responded better than they do! Grrrreeeaaat. Will I know have the remnants of these executed follies clogging up my new follicles the week after next?! 

Another long-ass cycle in the making. :wacko: I hope my lining will still be in good shape if I ever get to the transfer stage!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

MrsPTTC, yes, I got pregnant with my firt IUI in April of last year (miscarried at nine weeks). IUIs #2 and 3 were not successful. We just figured we'd up the ante and try IVF. So far the ante has been upped, but well, you know, we're not pregnant yet! :dohh:

MrsMax, this is going to be a riot! I could be restimming around the same time as you! :kiss:

Readyornot, how did the clinic appt. Go? :flower:

Hopeful & Rosa, I'm going to dip into your journals right now. :kiss:


----------



## readyORnot

was admitted onto labour ward yesterday lunchtime with strong, painful contractions but thankfully my cervix was still closed. They're monitoring the contractions and giving me meds. Thankfully the contractions seem to be stopping now but they're going to keep me in for observation - if I go into labour now the baby would not be able to survive.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no hun how awful!!! :( Hope & pray everything is ok, keep us posted xx


----------



## rosababy

Ready, oh my gosh! How scary. I hope everything works out, keep us updated. 

Sb, so ur not doing a retrieval? I guess I don't understand why. Follies don't look good? Now ur waiting for them to be normal so u can stim again? Is that right? Well at least now the docs know how ur body will react and can adjust the meds accordingly. :thumbup: remember this round was a trial run! Will they consider this all one round or a cancelled round?


----------



## rosababy

Btw I do not know of that happening to anyone but I'm sure it has. Post a thread on the assisted conception board.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Ready- I'm glad that you are at the hospital and they are monitoring you. Also glad to hear the contractions have stopped. Hang in there girl. I've heard similar stories of ladies who were put on weeks of bed rest to get them a little further and they delivered healthy, healthy babies. I'll be thinking of you and hoping that baby snuggles in tight for a little longer. 

Soliel- What a mess! Same cycle, but re-stemming. Confusing for sure! Just have to have faith that the doc knows what he's doing and you get nice mature eggs from all of this! :hugs: 

MrsPTTC- bean is great, but mama is not so great. I've had a very severe form of morning sickness called hyperemesis gravidarum. It's hell! But I am still holding out hope that it gets better soon! Thanks for asking!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil Breeze said:


> MrsPTTC, yes, I got pregnant with my firt IUI in April of last year (miscarried at nine weeks). IUIs #2 and 3 were not successful. We just figured we'd up the ante and try IVF. So far the ante has been upped, but well, you know, we're not pregnant yet! :dohh:
> 
> MrsMax, this is going to be a riot! I could be restimming around the same time as you! :kiss:
> 
> Readyornot, how did the clinic appt. Go? :flower:
> 
> Hopeful & Rosa, I'm going to dip into your journals right now. :kiss:

I knew you had an MC I think it was when I first joined the thread so didn't realise it was iui :hugs:. It's great to hear of such good success with iui though, I think I'm actually looking forward to it though the FS might have other ideas before that . Sorry you're having such a crap cycle hun, hope it works out x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ok so I thought I was over getting upset over the lack of :bfp: but a friend of mine who was my TTC buddy is in labour today and I can't stop welling up! :cry: So much for my relaxed cycle! It's going to be hard meeting the baby for the first time, and even DH has said that. When I told him she was in labour he said he felt sad for us too bless him (he is really good friends with the daddy to be) x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Readyornot, how scary...But that's positive news about the cervix being closed. Girrrrl, I hope you don't have to be on bed-rest til you deliver, but we're all rooting for baby to stay up there for the next few months without incident! Much love to you both! :kiss:

Hopeful, you must be feeling a wee bit better - we've been graced with your presence twice in a few days! :happydance: Just hearing about what you, Rosa and readyornot have gone through has made me even more aware of how intricate and delicate this whole process is (even when you're pregnant)! 

MrsPTTC, it's so hard and so understandable. We wonder, when will it be our turn? And time seems to go by so fast (to me at least) when other people are pregnant, but it just reminds me of how fast time is going and I'm still not pregnant. :nope:

Rosa, the doctor isn't canceling the cycle. My eggs got big too fast; too much forced ripening. He isn't waiting for them to go back to normal, he's waiting for them to go away completely. Once they're gone, I'll go back on stims (hopefully this weekend) and hopefully get a decent number of eggs, which come about gradually and safely (not quickly and causing dangerous estrogen levels). :dohh:

We need some more BFPs girls! xx :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

just a quick post as DH has arrived home (didn't notice the time when I logged on) and we are off to the movies!

Soliel - sorry to hear how your cycle is going. HOpefully take2 will be better.

Ready - glad to hear the contractions have stopped. take care. 

Hope everyone is doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

*Ready* sending up prayers for you right now!!! :hugs: and hang in there.
*
To all you ladies* I think and pray for you often. Alot going on but I pray for the best. I should be able to catch up soon and jump back into the action. Until then keep up the good work. No matter where you are I know you all are working hard to achieve your TTC goal :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, how is everone? :wave:

I hoped to return with some good news as I was starting to think I was preggo, but :nope:. I shouldn&#8217;t complain as I&#8217;ve had a good spotting month with the early ovulation, but lo and behold, CD27 the beigey CM has started today. I'm between 10-12 DPO. I&#8217;ve been feeling a bit nauseous, burning feeling in my uterus on Thursday, creamy CM, really sore boobs started last night, CP is soft, when normally it is hard at this point and when I took the dog out yesterday I saw TWO sets of magpies. I really thought my luck was in&#8230;:winkwink:. When I saw the spotting earlier I tested, though didn&#8217;t have much wee but BFN. I know I&#8217;m technically not out yet, but I also know my body and that it&#8217;s pre AF spotting. DH and I are going to make the FS listen to me next month, I&#8217;ve now got a pattern to my spotting which suggests progesterone to me, but last time I mentioned that he said LPD is a nonsense. I had a bit cry before, but I&#8217;m ok now, just p*ssed off :hissy: x


----------



## hakunamatata

Ready - I hope you're okay!! That's so scary. :hugs:

Mrs PTTC - I'm sorry about :witch:

Hopeful - Sorry to hear you've been so sick!

Regalpeas - Stalking your new journal :thumbup:

Rosa - Wow your pregnancy is coming along, so happy to hear you're in the second trimester :hugs:

to everyone :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. :howdy: It's been quiet in here lately. How's everyone doing? Any news? Nothing new here. Doing good. :thumbup:


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> Hi, ladies. :howdy: It's been quiet in here lately. How's everyone doing? Any news? Nothing new here. Doing good. :thumbup:

AF didn't arrive this morning!! :happydance: and no spotting yet. But as my longest cycle is 35days and the last time I got a BFP I got it on day 34 and it was super light (DH didn't agree with it, only agreed with a BFP on day 35) I am waiting till thursday to POAS. At least that is my aim...... :winkwink:


----------



## Aisak

Hey guys. i hope all is well. i check in often and just recently managed to update my journal, if you're interested.


----------



## mrsmax

MsJ - I have everything crossed for you hon. This could be it babe!!!!!! Let is know as soon as you know. :kiss:


----------



## pink80

MsJMouse said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies. :howdy: It's been quiet in here lately. How's everyone doing? Any news? Nothing new here. Doing good. :thumbup:
> 
> AF didn't arrive this morning!! :happydance: and no spotting yet. But as my longest cycle is 35days and the last time I got a BFP I got it on day 34 and it was super light (DH didn't agree with it, only agreed with a BFP on day 35) I am waiting till thursday to POAS. At least that is my aim...... :winkwink:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed !!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## MsJMouse

So no AF as yet or spotting. Tested monday but not with FMU and got a BFN. I thought the test was a frer but it wasnt. Might test tomorrow morning. 

Really wish there was an obvious sign. Have some cramping but i dont know. DH says i havent been moody like i normally am before AF arrives. :shrug:


----------



## mrsmax

Wow MsJ you have some willpower! I would have tested a zillion times by now. Have everything crossed for you. But so far it seems very very likely you are preggo!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Drugs have just arrived. First, I got really excited and danced around the kitchen and then suddenly I was crying like a :baby: Boy, the drugs are making me emotional and crazy before I have even started taking them!!!!

First shot Saturday......


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> Drugs have just arrived. First, I got really excited and danced around the kitchen and then suddenly I was crying like a :baby: Boy, the drugs are making me emotional and crazy before I have even started taking them!!!!
> 
> First shot Saturday......

yay!!! :happydance::happydance: Awesome news. Goodluck for Saturday.


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> Wow MsJ you have some willpower! I would have tested a zillion times by now. Have everything crossed for you. But so far it seems very very likely you are preggo!!!!!!

Nah it is more that I don't want to see the blank white space where I want to see a second line. :dohh:

I am so frigging exhausted after zumba tonight. Hoping that is another "real" sign. :wacko:


----------



## mrsmax

:test:


----------



## MsJMouse

I am considering testing tomorrow morning - its only about 8hrs away and I need to get some sleep :sleep:


----------



## mrsmax

okay - we'll let you off this time. Masses of luck for tomorrow morning :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

MsJ, I understand not wanting to see that 2nd line. :wacko: It's the worst. I hope this is it for you!

Mrsmax, I can't believe you start jabbing already!! :yipee: You're so funny about getting excited and then crying. This IS exciting! You're going to be pregnant soon!

Afm, doing fine. Nothing new to report. :shrug:


----------



## Crumbs

MsJMouse said:


> I am considering testing tomorrow morning - its only about 8hrs away and I need to get some sleep :sleep:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Rosa - yep, def excited. Think DH is pretty excited too - feels good after monts of felling "bluh".

MsJ - cant wait for you to wake up and :test: Think this is going to be it hon!!!


----------



## MsJMouse

:bfn:

Still no AF and no obvious signs that she is on her way. So NFI!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So now I am on pins and needles waiting for a BFP from MsJMouse! I hope to goodness it's not your body playing around with you! :dust:, my friend!

MrsMax - yeah, IVF sister! Let's get this jabbing, bleeding, bruising, blood-drawing and uterus probing party going! :dance: Much love to you! You are SO much closer to getting your baby (or two!) now. :kiss:

Hakuna, girl, I cannot believe you are almost in your third trimester! Where is time going?! How are you? Feeling good? When is your due date? :flower:

MrsPTTC, you are right, you really need to take matters into your own hand with your RE. I am frustrated for you! Enough of this "just clomid" - we need the next step now (whatever that may be!)

Rosa, I've joined your new journal. I wish they could have just taken the old one over, but, oh, well. We'll have fun in the new spot. :winkwink:

Me. Yeah. What a ride this continues to be. So after the whole over-stimming drama last month, I am back to stimming. They cut my follistim dosage in half (was 150 the first cycle) to 75 this time around. Apparently that's enough to make my ovaries go hey-wire, too, so now they've cut me down to 25. :wacko: They've taken me off of menopur completely. I am on CD 8 and have 20 follicles on my right ovary and about 15 on the left. 90% of them are in the 10-11mm range. 

I hope it all works out. I just don't understand why the most minimal amount of meds makes my ovaries go into egg-production overdrive. :nope: And the frigging cyst is still hanging out there on the left-side. I can walk no problem, though, so I'm thankful for that. 

It's scary to think I could be going in for the egg(s) retrieval over the weekend. I hope it's early next week instead, though. My follies usually get to around 24mm, so I want to give them more time. They would probably only be around 18mm or so if the retrieval were on the weekend. 

I'm rambling. This is what going in for bloodwork and a check-up at 7:30 every morning does to you. They are closely monitoring me. Good news is my estrogen levels are currently "contained," but my ovaries didn't respond the way my RE had "hoped." Bleck. Just give me a baby out of this, man. Just one.

Night, ladies.


----------



## MsJMouse

Glad to hear they are closely monitoring you Soliel but I can imagine you must feel a bit like a pin cushion by the sounds of it. :hugs: Bring on some good eggies so you get your baby.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

And so, MSJMouse - still no AF?!

AFM, went in for the usual today. First thing the doctor says when he walks into the room is, "You are not an easy patient [sees my reaction], medically that is." So since they put my follistim to the abysmally low level of 25, nothing has changed from Tues. Follies still at 10-11mm. Hurrah. No progress. Zip. Zero. And my estrogen is plummeting on top of that. 

They still haven't figured me out yet. :nope:

Back up to 100 units of follistim in the PM, 50 in the AM. Back in for b/w and u/s on Saturday. They have given me a day off. Thank God for that.

Honest to God, I feel like I am going through my first pregnancy again with all these ups and downs. That didn't end well, and I can tell ya that I don't feel too positive about this go at IVF either. 

:sad1:


----------



## MsJMouse

Soleil Breeze said:


> And so, MSJMouse - still no AF?!
> 
> AFM, went in for the usual today. First thing the doctor says when he walks into the room is, "You are not an easy patient [sees my reaction], medically that is." So since they put my follistim to the abysmally low level of 25, nothing has changed from Tues. Follies still at 10-11mm. Hurrah. No progress. Zip. Zero. And my estrogen is plummeting on top of that.
> 
> They still haven't figured me out yet. :nope:
> 
> Back up to 100 units of follistim in the PM, 50 in the AM. Back in for b/w and u/s on Saturday. They have given me a day off. Thank God for that.
> 
> Honest to God, I feel like I am going through my first pregnancy again with all these ups and downs. That didn't end well, and I can tell ya that I don't feel too positive about this go at IVF either.
> 
> :sad1:

:hugs::hugs: I hope they work it out for you soon. :hugs:

Still no AF, still no BFP. Still NFI! :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

SB, I can't believe you still don't have any answers. :wacko: You must be going mad. I'm so sorry you're going through this. How annoying. :hugs:

MsJMouse, :test:


----------



## leanalamont

Hi caroline, im 30 ill be 31 in septemeber. I have a 12 year old now that i am stable we are trying to conceive number #2 which has been a struggle. This will be the 4th month that we have been ttc. I have some friends that have successfully conceived used cassava pills ttc, this is my first month trying them so i will see how it goes. Well anyways good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Soliel - :hugs: I would be so frustrated right now. :brat: Are you still on track for Ec or are things up in the air?

MsJ - what is going on with you :wacko: What DPO do you think you are? Are you having any more symptons.

AFM Just chilling :coffee: Told HR yesterday what is going on - they ere very sympathetic. My clinic gives us 2 weeks off after EC and work were fine with that. I told my boss I was having an operation but didnt say what it was. I am sure he will ask questions as we get closer - but planning just to say it is "womens stuff".

At first 2 weeks off seemed ery excessive - but hey, I get paid for it and it could be a nice time to chill out.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi leana :wave: Caroline now has a baby. The rest of us have been TTC for over a year and are doing IVf or IUIs or clomid. I hope your journey is shorter than ours.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi again Aisak! :hi:

Soleil - so sorry it's not going to well, must be so frustrating, I hope you have better news in a few days :hugs:

MsJMouse - damn it no BFP or AF, I'm sure you just want to know either way - how many days late are you? Did you track your ovulation? Could you have O'd later?

Mrsmax - no wonder you burst into tears, I'd be the same. Your journey is so exciting, wishing you and Soleil all the best.

Welcome Leanalamont :wave:.

Started the last clomid round last night and you know I think I'm going to be sad to come off it! Strange I know! DH was shocked when I said last night we have to go it alone next month (the month of the FS appt) bless him x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - it is funny, I have been on clomid for three months but I kinda forget about it. It makes me moody - but I dont think it helped at all as I had no change to my cycle whatsoever. :shrug:

I realised something great recently - most of the people on this thread have gotten pregnant! Just a few of us to go - Am I right in thinking:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - it is funny, I have been on clomid for three months but I kinda forget about it. It makes me moody - but I dont think it helped at all as I had no change to my cycle whatsoever. :shrug:

I realised something great recently - most of the people on this thread have gotten pregnant! Just a few of us to go - Am I right in thinking we have left: 

Mrs PTTC
Mrsmax (me!)
Soleil B
Regal 
Aisik
MsJMouse (but have a sneaky suspician she wont be on this list for long :happydance:)

Have I missed anyone? That is pretty impressive if it is the list - just us 6 to go!! Come on ladies let's get our BFPs!!!!:baby:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yep I know, not many to go! I think you will be next, if not after MsJMouse!

The clomid has made me vile, but never mind, DH understands I am not usually such a bitch! :haha: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Still no AF. Haven't bothered to test again as yet cause testing on Thursday made me miserable - cried heaps on Thursday and then again on Friday talking to one of the staff who almost went through IVF a few years ago (long story that one). 

Feeling a bit :sick: right now so I aim to test again tomorrow morning. If I still haven't got AF or a BFP I have made a dr appt for Wednesday. If I have gotten a BFP then that will work as well. If AF shows her face then I aim to speak to the doc about being referred for further testing/options. Feeling much more sorted than I did on Friday morning :cry:

Wow I can't believe there are only 6 of us left. We gotta be due for a few more soon surely?? :dust::dust:

I am glad I have you guys to talk to especially if we get referred on for further testing as the thought of that is scaring the crap out of me. 

Hi Leanalamont. Welcome.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies!!

Soliel- ARGH! I'm sure the limbo is driving you crazy!! I hope that those follies get just perfect before retrieval and that your docs figure out the perfect plan for you! :hugs:

MrsMax- GOOD LUCK!!!! Here you go....!!!!!!

MrsPTTC: Good luck with your FS appointment! It's time to come up with a new plan that works!!

MrsJ- Good luck, good luck, good luck! Sorry to hear of the bfn, but I still have hope that this is it for you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay, glad to have you back Hopeful!

MsJMouse - sorry you are being teased with a potential BFP - hope it's just shy hun! Some people don't show at all on HPT so fingers crossed for a blood test!

MrsMax - don't forget Pink! That makes 7!

Went out for lunch and drinks with my cousin today, I've already told her the relax and it'll happen crap won't cut it with me, but AGAIN today she says, "maybe if you relax before your FS appointment you will be surprised" :growlmad: I told her I tried that last month and it didn't work!! x


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC said:


> Yay, glad to have you back Hopeful!
> 
> MsJMouse - sorry you are being teased with a potential BFP - hope it's just shy hun! Some people don't show at all on HPT so fingers crossed for a blood test!
> 
> MrsMax - don't forget Pink! That makes 7!
> 
> Went out for lunch and drinks with my cousin today, I've already told her the relax and it'll happen crap won't cut it with me, but AGAIN today she says, "maybe if you relax before your FS appointment you will be surprised" :growlmad: I told her I tried that last month and it didn't work!! x

Gees you would think your cousin would listen when you ask her not to say that to you. My sister says it to me all the time - annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## MsJMouse

BFN. Blood in CM this morning and heavy feeling in belly - I think AF is going to show her face in the next 24hrs. :nope:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi Hopeful - hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, there are only a few left, you're right! And I think most are getting assistance, which means bfps are in the near future! 

MsJ, so sorry about the tinted cm...hopefully it doesn't mean af. :hugs: How frustrating. I can talk you through any testing. Been through it all. :wacko: For me, though, just finding out WHY things weren't happening and finally having answers made me feel so much better.

Hopeful, so glad to see you back! I hope you feel better really soon. :hugs:

MrsP, I can't believe your cousin STILL says that crap to you. :growlmad: Seriously. How inconsiderate. Especially when you've told her not to say it.
I would be PISSED.


Afm, doing fine. I think I'm entering the really really emotional phase now. :wacko: It's not so fun. I cry at EVERYTHING.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Msjmouse, so sorry hun :hugs:

Sorry you're feeling emotional Rosa :( 

I know, I just laughed it off as no matter how many times I've told her she still seems to think its 'normal' trying this long :dohh:. It's alright for her 2 of her kids were accidents & the third took 8 months...But yes it really does piss me off! I really wish I hadn't of told her but it seemed easier when I was getting all the questions on when we were gonna TTC & my biological clock is ticking...blah blah blah lol.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsPTTC- How annoying! It irks me so much when I hear people say that. They say that stress can affect fertility, but it's major things like the death of a loved one, moving to a new city, ect. Normal stress associated with TTC does NOT interfere. I think people just don't know what else to say, but still!

MsJ- So sorry to hear about the cm and BFN. :hugs: Good luck at your appointment. I hope that you get answers.


----------



## pink80

MrsPTTC said:


> Went out for lunch and drinks with my cousin today, I've already told her the relax and it'll happen crap won't cut it with me, but AGAIN today she says, "maybe if you relax before your FS appointment you will be surprised" :growlmad: I told her I tried that last month and it didn't work!! x

I honestly think unless you've been through this, you'll never understand and so people just say things to ease their own uncomfortable feeling - big :hugs:



MsJMouse said:


> BFN. Blood in CM this morning and heavy feeling in belly - I think AF is going to show her face in the next 24hrs. :nope:

Sorry MsJ :hugs: how much longer has your luteal phase been this month? 

:hi: and :hugs: to all you other ladies xxx


----------



## mrsmax

PINK!!!! How did I forget you!!! :blush: Maybe that is a sign your BFP is on the way and you dont belong on the list. I can't wait for the day when the list is empty :babydust:

Welcome back Hopeful :wave: We have missed you. I hope this means you are beginning to feel better. You deserve to enjoy this pregnancy as you worked so hard for it. :hugs:

MrsP - I agree, I think you need a plan now. I do think doctors in the UK are a lot more hands off than in the states - sometime I just want some good old fashioned action. My clinic told me they are laid back and I thought - I dont want laid back, I am 35, I have low AMH I want aggressive - I want a :baby: Sigh Still, need to trust them.

I had my fist jab yesterday. Nurse friend did it for me - was fine. DHI is going to do it tonight - yikes! was a good way to do it as we all went for dinner afterwards so I didnt get to mope around. I remember Rosa (I think) - you said you cried the first jab and I so would have felt sorry for myself if I tried to do the first one myself. Hopefully have avoided that. 

Still feeling really happy and content at the moment - going to enjoy it while it lasts!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Glad ur first jab was a breeze! Helps to have someone who knows what they're doing right? My dh hid most of mine, including the first one. I cried when he was getting it ready bc I was so scared. But it was silent so when he finally looked up, ready to jab, there were tears streaming down my face. :blush: 

This is what helped me: pinch the area (like u want to pinch someone to hurt them) a few times to numb it a bit. Then, grab a few inches of belly fat where u pinched and just jab straight in. I found that it hurt less under the belly button and off to the sides a but. Not directly next to like 9:00 or 3:00 but more like 10:00 and 2:00 if ur looking from ur angle. Does that make sense? :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Oh and have a heating pad ready for afterwards. Helped me a lot.


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks for the tips Rosa - I have just made my first ever Vegan cupcakes this afternoon - I forgot how thereputic (sp) baking is - have not done much since I cut our diary for IVF. They smell yum though!!! off for a walk around the beach with DH and then back for jabbing and Sunday TV on the couch. Happpy days. 

Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## mrsmax

oooh - and had a glass of :wine: last night as a treat for being so brave!! Have only had about 4 glasses this year and I felt quite tiddly! :blush:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Thanks for the tips Rosa - I have just made my first ever Vegan cupcakes this afternoon - I forgot how thereputic (sp) baking is - have not done much since I cut our diary for IVF. They smell yum though!!! off for a walk around the beach with DH and then back for jabbing and Sunday TV on the couch. Happpy days.
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend.

Vegan cupcakes? Sounds...yummy. :sick: Just kidding...:haha: What about it makes it vegan? I can tell you've knocked back a few...since you cut "diary" for IVF. :rofl: A walk on the beach sounds so nice. I wish we had that opportunity. 



mrsmax said:


> oooh - and had a glass of :wine: last night as a treat for being so brave!! Have only had about 4 glasses this year and I felt quite tiddly! :blush:

Good for you! Have a glass for me. I don't miss wine. I do miss wine tasting, though. It's our favorite hobby. Kind of silly to go to a winery if we can't drink. I've been a few times to our favorite winery (we live in wine country in Virginia, so we have about 60 wineries within about an hour), and had sparkling cider, but it's not quite the same. We love to go to new wineries and try stuff out.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - my typing is soooo bad :blush: The vegan cupcakes were a hit actually - they just have oil and sunflower margarine instead of butter. Cocoa powder and vegan chocolate (which is pure chocolate with no butter or milk added) - honestly yum!!!

Yes, I love living by the sea. We used to live in a city but being able to walk on the beach in the evening is such a priviiege. 

DH did my jab last night and he was awesome. He was brilliant putting the needle, but a little forceful when pushing the liquid in, but like you said, I didnt let on until he was done. He admitted he was really nervous and had been worrying about it all day, but kept it hidden from me. He is so awesome!!! :kiss:

Happy Monday peeps :)

ps did anyone else read that Snookie is having a baby?!! Really?!!


----------



## rosababy

Glad your jab went well again! Forgot to mention that something I learned in my 2nd round that helps a lot is to tense your abs. I thought it would have made more sense to relax everything (which is better for intramuscular shots like the progesterone ones) but not with the belly jabs. I realized it when I found that they hurt less when I did them myself, and we thought maybe it was because I was more tense. So, I stared tensing my abs when dh did them and it helped! Something to try. :shrug:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Rosa - that is such a good tip. I was tring so hard to relax - now I can just let myself be scared and tense. Will try tonight and let you know how I get on. Were you very adamant to take it at the smae time every day?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bless your DH mrsmax! Who is Snookie?? x


----------



## mrsmax

ha ha - you should be so pleased you dont knwo who snookie is. She is on this show called JerseyShore and is basically a drunken party girl who pole dancers, fights and gets wasted! (and gets paid $100,00 an episode to do it). I just couldnt believe that someoen with that lifestyle gets preggers by mistake whilst I'm a vegan-lite, organic non-alcoholic vitamn rich diet :wacko:


----------



## Isabel209

Hello everyone,

I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...

I have got some food intolerances and I&#8217;ve heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.

Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

mrsmax said:


> ha ha - you should be so pleased you dont knwo who snookie is. She is on this show called JerseyShore and is basically a drunken party girl who pole dancers, fights and gets wasted! (and gets paid $100,00 an episode to do it). I just couldnt believe that someoen with that lifestyle gets preggers by mistake whilst I'm a vegan-lite, organic non-alcoholic vitamn rich diet :wacko:

I've never seen it, but heard she pees on porches too, right? Public urination!!! That's the key!!! Us LTTTC girls are POAS-aholics anyway so maybe it's worth a try?? :haha:




Isabel209 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...
> 
> I have got some food intolerances and Ive heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.
> 
> Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?

I've never heard of this, but what's your food intolerance?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see Mrsmax, no never watched Jersey Shore, but love Geordie Shore! Even though they make us Geordie's look like thick, easy, drunks! :rofl: Not exactly the finest of specimens to come out of Newcastle! :wacko:

Isabel, I've not heard of that either hun but hope you get some answers. I changed to a healthier diet last summer, cutting out certain food groups & it didn't do me any good. I'd imagine what you're talking about isnt that common :shrug:.

Hopeful, you are funny! :haha:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see Mrsmax, no never watched Jersey Shore, but love Geordie Shore! Even though they make us Geordie's look like thick, easy, drunks! :rofl: Not exactly the finest of specimens to come out of Newcastle! :wacko:

Isabel, I've not heard of that either hun but hope you get some answers. I changed to a healthier diet last summer, cutting out certain food groups & it didn't do me any good. I'd imagine what you're talking about isnt that common :shrug:.

Hopeful, you are funny! :haha:

x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Thanks Rosa - that is such a good tip. I was tring so hard to relax - now I can just let myself be scared and tense. Will try tonight and let you know how I get on. Were you very adamant to take it at the smae time every day?

Yes, I was pretty good about it. However, there were a few days that I had to take it about 20 minutes later or something.



MrsPTTC said:


> Bless your DH mrsmax! Who is Snookie?? x

HA! You don't want to know...



Isabel209 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...
> 
> I have got some food intolerances and Ive heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.
> 
> Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?

Isabel, I've never heard of this. Have you seen a doctor about it?


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Rosa - that is such a good tip. I was tring so hard to relax - now I can just let myself be scared and tense. Will try tonight and let you know how I get on. Were you very adamant to take it at the smae time every day?
> 
> Yes, I was pretty good about it. However, there were a few days that I had to take it about 20 minutes later or something.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Bless your DH mrsmax! Who is Snookie?? xClick to expand...
> 
> HA! You don't want to know...
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...
> 
> I have got some food intolerances and Ive heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.
> 
> Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?Click to expand...
> 
> Isabel, I've never heard of this. Have you seen a doctor about it?Click to expand...

DH was awesome. I tensed my tummy and he was much slower this time injecting the liquid and a lot more gentle. No bruising. Well done hubby :kiss: And thanks for the tensing tip Rosa. 

Still feeling very "up" at the moment - hope that feeling stays for as long as poss. 

What's happening with everyone else? 

MsJ - have you any news hon? Hope you are doing ok.

Hoepful - you still feeling a bit better? 

Rosa - what baby purchases have you made recently? Have you started the nursery yet? 

MrsP =- did you get that FS appointment? 

Everyone else - :babydust:


----------



## rosababy

Good job, mrsmax! I've bought a lot of mat clothes, but nothing for the nursery yet. :nope: We're in a holding pattern until dh finishes the closet doors, painting, etc. Right now, all of his tools and my extra crap is in that room. We're also waiting to find out the sex so we know what style of stuff we want.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

There you go. The inevitable happened. Apparently, among the IVF folks, I am what is known as a "brittle" patient - overly sensitive to the meds. Give me too much, I produce follicles like crazy, lower my dosage by too much and everything takes a nose-dive. 

So on TH of last week when I went in, it seemed like the IVF was a go-ahead. When I went in on Sat. another RE did the u/s and said that I had been understimmed this go around. Great. Overstimmed in Feb.; understimmed in March. Anyway, on Sat. there is no mention that the cycle will be cancelled. I go in on Sunday and this same doc. (not my doc.) says, "Did Dr. F call you yesterday?" Noooo. "Well, you're probably going to do an IUI on Tuesday." :saywhat: I mean, I was dumbfounded. I, who usually asks lots of questions, didn't know what to say. How do we go from "you'll probably have 8-10 eggs" (says Dr. F at the TH appt.) to "you're doing an IUI on Tuesday next week" on the Sunday?! 

Needless to say-but I'll say it anyway-when I left that office and was waiting for the subway, I was NUMB. I cried. But I was numb. Then being numb and in utter disbelief changed to anger. Rage almost. How the F can you frig it up TWICE?! 

I have been on lupron since January 22nd, ladies. This is NOT a good drug. It leads to bone loss/memory problems and all sorts of jazz. I AM concerned about the long-term consequences on my health for being on it for over six frigging weeks. 

But, yes. There you go.

I had an IUI this morning. Maybe this will be the third-time's an IUI charm post-miscarriage.

:shrug: If it's not, then a 2012 baby is out for me, too. I think that thought was what really crushed me on Sunday. You couldn't have told me in May 2009 when we decided to start a family that 2010 wouldn't have been the year we would have a baby. Then, for SURE, it was going to be 2011. And then this past Christmas we made THE big decision to proceed with IVF because we just HAD to have a baby this year. 2012 couldn't possibly go by without us getting our baby. It couldn't.

Send a prayer up to the gods that, by some miracle, IUI comes through for us again. If it doesn't, I'm not sure what I'll do.


----------



## rosababy

Oh, SB. I'm so sorry. That's incredibly frustrating. :nope: Lupron DOES suck. It fs with your emotions, in addition to just making you feel downright crappy. I'm so so sorry. Hopefully this IUI will work. Do you have more eggs in there than you would normally for an IUI? Maybe because of that, you'll have a better chance. :shrug: It did work in the past. 

I would be ticked too. Have you thought about going to a new clinic?

:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

:growlmad::growlmad:SB - I would be soooo annoyed. I cam only imagine how you felt. When you overstimmed I thought, well at least she'll get lots of eggs when teh time comes. 

I know you dont feel it right now - but IUi could do the trick - esp as you have got pregnant before so you know your body can do it. Cold comfort I am sure. As Rosa says, do you have more eggs floating around than normal for the :sperm: to catch?

Massive :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I would want a heart to heart with the clinic before possibly considering going elsewhere.


----------



## pink80

I'm really sorry Soleil :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow Soliel - that seriously sucks. I was waiting to see when egg retrivial was going to happen but read this :nope:. I would be seriously pissed and would want to know why no one has called to discuss this. Isn't that part of what you are paying them for?? :hugs: Hopefully as Rosa and MrsMax says you have a few eggs floating around now you have had the IUI. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

The :witch: arrived on Monday. :cry: Poor DH had to calm me down on Monday night - I really thought being 7 whole days late that this was it. :nope:

Saw the doc today. He has agreed to refer me on to a FS but as my holiday in is less than a month he has asked me to come back after the holiday. I am okay with that. Now it has got to this point I am really quite afraid and not sure what the hell I want to do. I know that sounds ridiculous - I really want a baby but seeing a FS - it seems like such a huge step - stupid I know :dohh:. 

In the meantime, back to feeling positive again after monday's fall into negativity, have my thermometer and OPKs so back on the band wagon this month. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of us.


----------



## mrsmax

MsJ - i have been checking in everyday hoping for good news from you. Why the hell was AF so late!! Doesn't :witch: understand what we LTTCs go through. massive hugs - but glad to see you have got your PMA back. 

I totally understand the fear of FS appointment - it feels like admitting something is wrong - but once you have done it you will feel so much better knwoing that you have got some action. 

:babydust:


----------



## Crumbs

*MsJMouse* :hugs: Now you can get ready to fully enjoy your holiday and forget about everything for now. I remember when we decided to go see a FS, I was scared, but after coming home, I felt a huge sense of relief - like I passed the baton to someone else. It felt like it wasn't all on my shoulders. 

*Soleil Breeze* I'm hoping 3rd time's the charm! You've been through a lot, if there's a time for you to just relax and pamper yourself, it's now. Happy thoughts - sent! :hugs:

*mrsmax* I am Fxing for you!

*rosababy & Hopeful* I'm hoping things are going smoothly for the both of you! I've been incognito lately, it's mainly because my sleeping schedule is just crap. I've suddenly been feeling pressure 'down there' and it's harder to move about -- but I have no complaints, as long as LO is going fine. Praying we all have sticky, healthy babies!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I started the progesterone today. Although we spent $ on the progesterone injections already, my doc. didn't want me to use them. Instead I had to lay out almost $100 on freaking suppositories. Really? So now I've got a batch of progesterone hanging out at room temperature and two whole unused boxes of menopur in the fridge. And I will never get to use the menopur. Doc told me (I hope I haven't already said this to you ladies) that menopur is not good for me. That's the one that causes my ovaries to go whack (apparent it has LH, in addition to FSH, and it's the LH that doesn't work for me). So, yeah, I'll be on the same protocol again, but no menopur, just follistim, next time.

You gals make me smile. One would think that I would have a whole bunch more eggies this IUI round since I took all those damn drugs. But, no, no more than when I took clomid or what I produced myself in January (two eggs). DH's sperm results were stellar though. 96% motility and more :spermy: that we've ever had. I hold out no hopes, though. And that's okay. :coffee:

Oh, and Rosa, the reason why I'm staying with the clinic is that they're the only local one where we can get financing through ARC (special financial loan-type place that offers IVF at a better price than clinics). HOWEVER, should they frig me up for the third time, I WILL say screw it, focus on getting my dissertation done, and then look into adoption in a year or two.

All right, enuf about me. :thumbup: So I was reading through the prior posts and here's my two cents. :winkwink:

MrsPTTC, we all know that "relaxing" won't cut it. There are tons of women around the world who live in waaay more stressful situations than we do, and yet they get pregnant (oftentimes through horrific means). So, I'm of the opinion that "relaxing" doesn't change a thing. I think you have to forget about it. You really and truly have to just let it go. Right now, I'm not there. I don't think I can go there yet.

Leanalamont and Isabel209 - welcome :flower: Unfortunately I don't know anything about the food allergy stuff, but am always ready to be enlightened. :winkwink:

Rosa, sweet friend o' mine, don't bash the vegan food. You have GOT to try the coconut based icecream (not the rice or soy one), but the one that is based on coconut. DI-VINE. I am telling you. And I personally like going to the vegan joints. I am not one (we're pescatarians, but can go weeks without eating seafood), but I think they are the most creative bunch of people! :icecream:

MsJMouse, I am sooo sorry AGAIN that it didn't work out for you this cycle. SCREAM. I scream for you, my friend, but I a glad that you are feeling better about it all today. And, no, my doc. never bothered to call me about the IVF to IUI change, but he was the one who did the insem. on Tues. I asked questions and I feel pretty comfortable about his responses. They couldn't have known that I would have over-reacted to the stims and, unfortunately, when they lowered my dosage the second time around, it didn't work out because the menopur still did me in.

MrsMax, I am SO with you. I want that list to be EMPTY. I actually long for the day when we are no longer on here (this thread at least). I gave myself the lupron shots each day, but DH did the menopur and follistim ones (they hurt more). I didn't use a heating pad, but see what works for you. I always felt like I was burning at the injection sites and didn't want anything hot on them. 

Good God, this is long. Why not make it longer? I do not want to end on a sour note, but when I was going in for my IUI this week, there was a woman on the street who was screaming and CURSING (f-bomb) at her children. She was even slapping them and didn't give a damn when one of the girls started crying. I am not kidding when I tell you that this woman's was cursing at her children at the top of her lungs. I wondered for a moment if I were on an episode of "What would you do?" or whatever the show is called. Why does the universe give people like that children? And why doesn't it give us one? :confused:


----------



## rosababy

Wow. I can not believe that lady was screaming profanities at her kids and SLAPPING THEM?! That is SO not okay. That would have been hard to see and not say anything.

So that sucks that you have extra menopur. That stuff is NOT cheap. My pharmacist said it was like $6,000 for the menopur in my order. I had 6 boxes or something. Yikes. 

I'm so sorry that you're going through this, my friend. :hugs: I hope that they've figured out how your body is going to react and will know what to do next time. No, scratch that. I hope this IUI works and you don't need to deal with this clinic any more. Great news on your dh's :spermy:! Very strange that you didn't have any extra eggies in there. However, it only takes one egg, and we know IUIs work for you. So I still have hope for you!

Well, I'll give vegan food a try. I do like my animal products too much. :haha: (As I polish off my KFC...)

So, when's your testing date?


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome to all newbies

Sorry *MsJMouse *and *Soleil*. This process can be brutal. I am praying for you both. May your next cycle/ chance bring better results. Hang in there ladies. :hugs:

To everyone else hugs and kisses xoxoxox


----------



## pink80

Sorry *MrsJMouse* :hugs:

:hi: everyone - Happy Friday :flower:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Happy early St. Patty's day for any of you Irish gals, or fans! :beer: I will be hitting the big ol' parade that NYC puts on. I can't wait to check it out! :haha:

AFM, Rosa, test date will be March 28. I had 40 follicles this time around, but after my E2 started escalating and then took my off the menopur, most of them hung out at the 10-11mm range. Only two got above 19mm. So that's why.

:kiss: to all! And let's have some of that luck of the Irish rub off on us non-preggos! (and may the good ol' leprechaun continue to smile upon the preggos!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMax &#8211; My FS appt is in 5.5 weeks! Eeek! :wohoo:

Soleil &#8211; so sorry you&#8217;ve had such a shitty time hun :hugs: but praying the IUI works for you, as Crumbs says, 3rd times a charm! Great news with DH :spermy: results! And 2 eggs, still double the chance! And I agree there is no way I can let it go either, it&#8217;s TTC on the brain all the way! :wacko: The St Patricks Day parade sounds ace Soleil &#8211; love NY!

MsJMouse &#8211; Sorry the :witch: arrived hun. Is it only your first FS appt? I thought everyone on the thread was getting help of some sort already! It is a bit nerve wracking but you&#8217;ll be fine :hugs:

Nothing really to report from me, just in the other 2WW, did AI last night and will BD either tomorrow or Sunday. Let the games begin! :dohh:

Hi :wave: to everyone else and happy weekend!

x


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: :wave: Just dropping in really quick to say hi :kiss: Back later to read through rest of reports.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## MsJMouse

Soliel - that is really crappy about having all those meds go to waste but it does sound like maybe they have a better idea now of what will work for you. Though hopefully IUI will work and you won't need to even think about any of that for a long time :hugs:

Crumbs - great to hear from you. I can't beleive you are so far along already. Sorry to hear your sleeping hasn't been great. :hugs:

MrsPTTC - yeah haven't been to see a FS as yet as GP wanted us to wait till it was 12months since the mc - as we have already managed to fall pregnant once I guess he figured it would happen again. Are you going on holidays before or after your FS appt??

The only thing bugging me a little at the moment is now cause AF was rudely 7 days late, going off a fairly normal 33-34day cycle for me, AF will now be due while we are overseas or very likely the day before we come home - I can just imagine how much fun it will be to have AF arrive in time for a 10.5 hr flight to Sydney and then another 1hr or so flight to Brisbane. Yuck!!!! But fingers crossed she will decide to be late again and hopefully for a bloody good reason this time. :wacko:

Happy St Paddy's day everyone :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah yes MsJ I guess I can understand your gp's reasoning there. How long were you trying before you mc? Boo to AF maybe arriving when you're away. My AF arrived when I was away last Oct, not nice! :growlmad:.

My FS appt is before we go away so hopefully we can start our next course of action when we get back! :D x


----------



## pink80

mrsmax said:


> PINK!!!! How did I forget you!!! :blush: Maybe that is a sign your BFP is on the way and you dont belong on the list. I can't wait for the day when the list is empty :babydust:

You must have known something hun :D

Hope you ladies are having a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## rosababy

Um pink... Did I see things correctly here?!?! Did u get a bfp???????


----------



## pink80

Yeah this morning 10dpo :blush:

Praying with everything I have that this one sticks xxx


----------



## rosababy

Omg huuuuuuge congrats!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## pink80

Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay pink! Great news hun, congrats!! :dance: x


----------



## mrsmax

Pink - i must be pscyhic!!!!!!! Such good news. Posted on your journal as you know. Have everything crossed for you babes - but somehow i think finding around mother's day is a good sign this one will be ok. Keep us updated.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Really feeling it this mothers day. Anyone else? Seeing new mums on Facebook having their first mothers days, wishing it were me...Hubby told me not to look at him 'like I wanted to commit suicide' before! :rofl:. Watching one born every minute certainly doesn't help like! :dohh: x


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Pink! :dance:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - :hugs: I spent the morning with my nephews, lunch with my mum and the evening watching movies with DH so escaped the mother's day torture. Strangely I still think of it more about my mum's generation than my friends who are mums if you know what I mean. I still cant believe that i'm not pregnant on another mother's day though...Hope you feeling better today.


----------



## mrsmax

ps all being well, this time next month I will be PUPO!!!! Roll on 19th April :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you hun, yes I feel better today. I had a really busy day so you'd think it wouldn't have bothered me but still had time to sit down & check out Facebook :dohh:. I know what you mean about the generations x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Pink- COngrats again!!!!

MrsMax- I CAN"T WAIT until you're PUPO!!!!! I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## pink80

mrsmax said:


> ps all being well, this time next month i will be pupo!!!! Roll on 19th april :)

love this!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pupo?? xx


----------



## pink80

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha yes that's brilliant! Yay Mrsmax! x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks ladies - wish it would all hurry up though!! time is dragging. 

Hopeful - I love the ticker. How are you feeling now? Do you think the worst has passed? I really hope yoour body is letting you start enjoying this pregnancy...

Pink :happydance: Still can't believe it girl!!! We now do have 6 on the list as I said at the beginning ;)

SB - how are you? How are things going. What's your plan?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow, hopeful, just noticed your ticker too! 15 weeks?? Where has the time gone? Would love to see scan pics! x


----------



## Crumbs

pink80 said:



> You must have known something hun :D
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a lovely Sunday xxx

*OMG, Pink!!! Congratulations!!!* I'm wishing you a sticky, healthy baby and a smoooooooth pregnancy! Yayyyy! :hugs::happydance::wohoo:

My sig is officially updated!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Piiiiiiiiiink!! This is FABULOUS news! Yeah! Whoo hoo!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: CONGRATS, my friend! Was it MrsMax that created the list? Hey, take me off of it, woman! Maybe that's how to get pregnant! :haha:

AFM, wee update, bloated, burning, sore as hell over the weekend. Went in for a urine test, b/w and an u/s this morning. One of my ovaries is bleeding, but apparently that's nothing to worry about, although it hurts. And they're both currently swollen, but not surprising since I had been stimming. 

Won't get the urine results back for a few days yet to know whether I have a UTI, but I don't think that's what caused my urination pain. It's just the progesterone suppositories; they can do that to you. Talked to the doc. and I'll being doing the "down regulation" part of my cycle in April and then, hopefully, be all set for a retrieval mid-May. I swear, if they don't get it right for me this time around, I'm DONE with "preparing" for IVF (can't say "done" with IVF since I've never had the opportunity to actually follow-through with it all). :dohh: This is a tentative schedule. I have to go away for two weeks at the end of April and beginning of May, so this might throw off the IVF schedule. E.g. I'm pretty sure I'll be due to start stims two days prior to going on my international flight - not gonna work. But, we'll see. What's another few months of waiting at this point?

Good news (trying to find something to smile about in this whole mess), doc. says that I appear to have ovulated from each ovary. So if DH's boys and girls managed to hang around long enough, and not fly off at 100mph into my body cavity, then they at least could go left OR right and stand a chance at hitting a target. Hah.

x Love to all! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry you're in pain Soleil :hugs: but you've still got a very good chance with the iui, hey you could have one of each! :thumbup: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Pink - that is awesome news. :hugs: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

Soleil - Sorry to hear you are in pain but hopefully it will be worth it and you won't have to start stimming in April. Sounds promising - ovulating from both sides. :hugs: Fingers crossed.


----------



## readyORnot

*Pink80 * congratulations!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Praying for a happy, healthy pregnancy for you!
*Rosababy, hakunamatata, crumbs*   glad all's well with your pregnancies
*MsjMouse*  Sorry about your disappointment this month but hopefully seeing a FS will put you on track for your BFP.
*mrsMax *sounds like you're having great PMA right now :flower: 
*soleilbreeze*  I'm so sorry your IVF round had to be cancelled but hoping with everything I have that the IUI will come through for you!
*MrsPTTC*  4½ weeks to FS appointment! I hope everything moves quickly for you now!


----------



## MrsPTTC

4 weeks 6 days to be exact! :dance: Was a bit longer than 5.5 when I said that last week! How are you hun?? X


----------



## Soleil Breeze

readyornot, why does your status say that you are "worried"? Is everything okay and you're just having first time pregnancy concerns? :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

SB, how are you feeling? When is your testing date?

Hi, ladies! :hi:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I am DOWN, down, down. Did I say down?

Ugh.

I am 10dpiui and I just know I'm not pregnant. 

I am miserable. Trying to get some diss. reading done, but I can't stop thinking about how dreadfully far away Tuesday seems (test date). I am symptom spotting like I haven't done in ages.

Part of me wishes that we hadn't done the IUI after the stimming fail. Then I could just be blissfully happy. Now it's just going to feel like a fail all over again. 

I was so sure when I did the IUI that I wasn't going to get upset when it didn't work. Logically me (of a week or so ago) knows that the odds are terrible and that the last 2 IUIs post-miscarriage were a bust, so it wasn't likely this one would work. But I am not "okay with that."

:cry:


----------



## rosababy

Massive :hugs: SB. This is so not fair. Will you try IVF again? With that said, though, this round is not over yet. Tons of women are convinced it didn't work and they end up getting lucky. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Soleil :( Sorry you're feeling so crap, but you never know, you could still be preggo [-o&lt; x


----------



## Aisak

Big hugs, Soleil. This shit sucks. i just want us all to be moms already. Enough is enough!

Crumbs, i just *now* noticed your signature...aww jeez. Thanks for thinking of me. i'm touched.


----------



## pink80

Massive :hugs: SB - you're not out yet.


----------



## readyORnot

I'm having a bit of a sucky time! Didn't want to complain too much as I'm obviously over the moon to be having a baby but I have mild hyperemesis (throwing up 1-4 times a day but still able to keep down a reasonable amount of food and fluids), plus irritable uterus (frequent contractions) since 20 weeks - thankfully these have calmed down a bit and are no longer affecting my cervix, although at one point they were 5 minutes apart and very strong and painful. The fibroids are causing a fair amount of pain and I'm now having scans every 4 weeks and midwife/consultant appointments in between so they can keep a close eye on everything, especially my cervix as i'm high risk for premature labour. I never managed to get a job and now that I'm so big i can no longer hide my pregnancy so almost certainly won't be getting one now, so money's a bit tight too. And also, been fighting lots with my husband. But having said all that I honestly feel blessed - it's just hard not to let it all get on top of you now and then. Can't wait to meet my baby.

Fingers crossed for soleil!


----------



## mrsmax

SB - :hugs: I am so sorry you arent feeling it hon. As Aisak said - this stuff is crap. We just want babies - I mean, how hard can that be!!!!!!!!?????????!!!!

Totally understand why you are down - we all would be in your situation honey - you had IVF cancelled after lots of ups and downs and had to do a surprise IUI. You must be feeling traumatised right now. So I am not going to tell you to think positively (I certainly cant imagine my IVF ever working so I cant talk), but just be kind to yourself. Wait until test date to test and you may get a lovely surpirse - but have a backup plan - the next step on thi sjourney and a massive treat for you. 

We all have everything crosed for you hon. Maybe the IUI was just meant to be......

ready - sorry to hear you are having a tough time with the pregnancy right now. Hope it gets better.


----------



## mrsmax

sb - ps hopeful's IUI worked - so did yours once I think - it CAN happen. Ok, I said I wouldnt do that! PMA lecture over :blush: xx


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Thanks for the support, ladies. But I'm not sure I am going to on here again for a while. My temp. dropped today (despite being on suppositories), my boobs barely hurt anymore and I had a touch of brown on the wipe this AM. I am out and I know it. I'm okay, tho, because I had a rough time of it a few days back. So no melt-down today. :thumbup:

I can't do it anymore; I am taking a break. I already put dissertation fieldwork off for a few months now. I've got at least four international (and one intranational) flights between next month and July - conferences, fieldwork, etc. and I can't seem to find a space for the IVF treatment. So I'm throwing in the towel for now. It HAS been frustrating to go through the process and to never have made it to a retrieval. It excites me to know that we're going to have some heavy bills to pay back to ARC - our IVF package people - because we never were able to go through with the IVF. But it's out of my hands. All of this - the entire TTC journey - has always been out of my hands. :nope:

Fingers crossed, maybe I'll be able to start the down-reg in July and maybe have a retrieval in August. But I am just so over this right now. I told DH this morning that I want to be free of this baggage that I am carrying. It really is baggage at this point. I need to move on with my life and stop planning everything around cycles and TTC. It's been too long already and it weighs me down. This isn't how I want to spend my next few months. I want to walk a little lighter; give my ovaries and my emotions a rest. 

My love to you all, and I hope that if I make it back on here over the course of the next few months, you will have all moved on to pregnancy threads, or be hanging out in your own journal worlds. :kiss:


----------



## readyORnot

:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

SB, we love you. My heart is breaking for you. I hope that you get your baby. :hugs: We'll miss you.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Readyornot, I knew I remembered someone being in hospital having contractions before V day, couldn't remember if it was you or someone on my spotting thread. Sending you big :hugs: hope you feel better soon & you & DH get on a bit better.

Soleil, so sorry you're giving up ttc for a bit & you're leaving us :( Hope your break helps both your body & your mind hun, take care & come back soon :hugs:

Mrsmax, shush with your IVF won't work statement lol, PMA!! I really think it WILL work for you :thumbup:

x


----------



## rosababy

ready, i'm so sorry you're feeling so sick. :hugs: That sucks. Sounds like you and hopeful are in the same boat. 

mrsmax, only 3 weeks until your retrieval! What are you doing for DR? Sniffing or jabs? I can't remember...have you started that yet?


----------



## mrsmax

SB :cry: We will miss you and you will get your baby. Please come back when you are ready just to let us know how you are. 

MrsP - PMA is missing at the moment. I dont feel particularly down just not very confident. It is my damn AMH score haunting me. m having hypnosis to tr to make me feel more positive!!

Rosa - yes, over 2 weeks in on the DR. Jabs. Yuck.Dh has to do them - I cant bear it. What a wimp I am. Still, makes us feel like a team though which is nice. Baseline scan next Wed (4th April). I remember someone syaing you must drink lots of water - when is that? Stimming or DR? Then I remember someone saying on your thread no water just gatorade - can you remind me pls?


----------



## pink80

Massive hugs *SB* :hugs: xxx


----------



## MsJMouse

So sorry SB. I can completely understand the need to get away from ttc. TTCAL is shit. Hugs. Good luck with your field work. I hope that when you do log on again that you will have your bfp. :hugs: 

Ready it doesnt sound like your pregnancy has been much fun. Hopefully the remaining time will go more smoothly.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oooh hypnosis Mrsmax, that's very interesting! Hope it works for you! :hugs2: x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, really it's best to drink lots of water throughout it all. However, I drink tons of water all the time and still had ohss after my 2nd retrieval. :wacko: Remember the tomato juice diet? :nope: Had too much fluid in my abdomen so I couldn't add to it by drinking water.


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - oh no. well, Ihave started drinking 3 litres a day - usually I only have a glass or two a day :blush: DH is keeping track now so cant cheat! I happen to love Tomato Juice but guessing I wouldn't after being forced to drink it as long as you did!!!


----------



## rosababy

Yes, def need more than a few glasses. Even if you weren't stimming! (shame shame! :haha:) Honestly, I don't know if that "plenty of water" thing really decreases your chances of ohss, because it sure didn't with me. AND the two rounds were completely different. One, I was fine, two and I was not fine. I drank the same both times. 

Good that you like tomato juice! I don't like it at all. :sick: I had mostly soup and one little can of juice and then snuck some gatorade. :blush: I couldn't be dehydrated!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Urgh god hope I don't need IVF & drink tomato juice, I think its vile & I'd be sick lol :sick: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies, it's been awhile. I tried to read back as far as I could. Looks like there's a lot going on.:thumbup:

First let me says Congrats to *Pink*. What wonderful news! I must confess I signed on today searching for a BFP pick me up. So glad it was you, hun! Stick little bean stick! H&H all the way for you. Woohoo!:yipee: :happydance::rain:


*MrsMax* so sorry you had to endure another Mother's Day waiting. I dread going through it myself this year as ours is in May. But your PMA says it all! Rooting for you all the way, girl! April can't come fast enough I bet!

*MrsPttc* I see you have a fs appt coming up! Wishing you the best! Hoping you get all the answers you deserve to be that much closer to a BFP. I couldn't tell exactly where you were in your cycle. From your tags it seems like waiting for BFP on clomid before the FS appt? If so I'm praying this is it! We're on clomid too except it's DH who has the prescription. :) Best wishes with everything!

*Ready*-so sorry for all that you're going through. Hoping you feel so much better. Praying for you and growing little one, H&H all the way!!

*Soleil*- you are brave and you are strong! I know it's going to happen for you! So sorry you've had to wait and go through so much pain. Take all the time you need away. We'll be here rooting you on one way or another :hugs:

*
MsJmouse*-couldn't tell where you were at with everything from the pages I read, but wishing you the best just the same as usual.:hugs:


*Hakuna,Crumbs, Hopeful, Rosa *and all other preggies:cloud9: still wishing you H&H successful journeys into motherhood!

If there is *anyone I missed* this time please charge it to my confused mind and not my heart.:wacko:

Missed you all so much!:flower:


----------



## jogu07

:hi:Hello Ladies....

Fisrt of all, want to give a :hugs: to every lady out here....Have read your posts, right from the very first page to the last...!!! And what a journey it has been for you all, must say, that you all deserve an appauld for all the patience and perseverance...!!!

Hoping and praying that the rest are also blessed soon...:thumbup:

I am 31 and TTC since almost 18 months now... I have hypothyroid and was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 20...However being treated for hypothyroid as of now...:shrug:

Reading your posts, its like have been there with each one of you and could literally feel what you all were/are going through....Please do not worry or stress as we all will be blessed, maybe sooner or later...that is my faith in the Almighty...!!!:dance:


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: welcome Jogu. Wow - you probably know us all really well by now. You will also have seen that there have been lots of lovely BFPs on here - in fact just a handful still actively TTC - with lots of lovely pregnant ladies cheeriung us on. Please join us!. 

18 months is horrid - how have you been holding up?


----------



## jogu07

mrsmax said:


> :wave: welcome Jogu. Wow - you probably know us all really well by now. You will also have seen that there have been lots of lovely BFPs on here - in fact just a handful still actively TTC - with lots of lovely pregnant ladies cheeriung us on. Please join us!.
> 
> 18 months is horrid - how have you been holding up?


Thanks MrsMax, Its like I have been living each day with you all and if I remember correctly there were only 6 left awaiting BFP's right:blush:? And if you ladies would be generous enough to count me in that would make it 7, which is my lucky number.:haha:..!!!

I really feel that this is the best lot, trust me I am being honest...!!! Have seen all, right from the day you started in here and how you all bonded with each other..!! It took me a week to read everything, and have no idea what kept me glue to your thread, but the fact is that I managed to read all 286 pages...yay..:happydance:.!!!

Have hypothyroid and PCOS, so it has been a waiting game for me, stopped being treated for PCOS(by the doc) way back as I had regular cycles...I, even forgot that I had PCOS, untill now when my period got delayed for more than 2 months(has never happened ever)...It was the longest cycle ever of 70 days...gosh...was that excruciating, ask me...:cry:

Anyways, getting my TSH tested again this monday and have an appointment fixed with the doc later next week...Lets see how it goes, keeping my fingers crossed...!!!

How have you been? You are going in for IVF, right...? And how has Rosa been...? I was literally in tears when she announced that her beta is 128 something..:flower:.!!!

Well this is about me, ask me whatever you feel like and I am glad that am a part of this group..now....:happydance:..!!!


----------



## rosababy

Jogu, WOW! That's a lot of reading! :shock: Good for you! And thanks for asking. I'm doing fine. :thumbup: 18 months is about what I did, too, at the end of everything. Including IVF. I waited almost a year to go to the RE. Any plans for assistance?

Mrsmax, just noticed that you're only 2.5 weeks away from retrieval! :happydance: How are you doing? Have you started stimming yet? My guess is no...I only stimmed for 10 days. How are you feeling?


----------



## jogu07

rosababy said:


> Jogu, WOW! That's a lot of reading! :shock: Good for you! And thanks for asking. I'm doing fine. :thumbup: 18 months is about what I did, too, at the end of everything. Including IVF. I waited almost a year to go to the RE. Any plans for assistance?
> 
> Mrsmax, just noticed that you're only 2.5 weeks away from retrieval! :happydance: How are you doing? Have you started stimming yet? My guess is no...I only stimmed for 10 days. How are you feeling?

Hey Rosa...:hugs: Congrats on your long awaited pregnancy dear...!!! I was so happy when I read it, trust me when I was reading the previous posts, was hoping and praying that you be blessed this time, Oh God, please...:winkwink: 

I know this sounds weird, but I am already feelin connected to you all...!!! 

As for me, getting started with the treatment again, by getting my TSH tested and then my DH's SA...The thing is the doc had asked us to get SA done long back but my DH never agreed, maybe he was thinking that I am the one (considering the fact that I have thyroid and PCOS)...!!!

Tests and doc's appointment, all scheduled for next week, lets see how things are...!!!

I am so glad that I can now share these things with you all, though in a virtual world but trust me it is a great relief and knowing you all and sharing with people(like you all) you can very well understand is a bliss..:cloud9:.!!!

Will keep you posted...!!! How are you doing and hey wanted to know how did you announce it to your DH..?? Just curious.:winkwink:..!!!


----------



## jogu07

And yes I remember MrsMax always complainin that "I am bad at typin etc..", everytime I used to read that, it made me smile...!!! Dont know y, but it was cute...!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey Jogu! Welcome to the thread! :flower: But OMG that really IS a lot of reading :wacko:. I would definitely push for DH's SA hun, it's easy to assume it's probably you with your PCOS & thyroid problems, but it could be DH too, best to know, right?! GL with your appointments next week.

Hi Rosa :wave: How's the bump?

Mrsmax, not long now, eek! So exciting! Then you will be PUPO lol.

AFM, DH 2nd SA results came back today, 10 months since the last ones. Everything is still fine but some things have gone up, some gone down (which I'm pee'd off at as he's been on the vits & maca & stopped smoking since Jan so it should've gone up!) Concentration has gone down from 96 to 51m/ml, motility 55 down to 53%, motile conc (whatever that means) down from 43 to 19 m/ml (big jump :() however morphology has gone up from 6 to 10% and volume from 2ml to 4. NB these are all based on the WHO manual as I know different FS use different measurements. I used a different hospital to where my FS is based, as at my hospital they make you do it there, whereas the other one you can take it in. So I'll need to email him or show him the results at my next appt (3 weeks on wed woo hoo!)

Almost finished my 2ww, 9-10 DPO (I think 10 due to my cyst pain that night) I wanted to test tomorrow but DH would rather wait until AF is due tues/wed. TBH I am scared anyway! REALLY hope she stays away or I will be au naturel (no clomid) next month :hissy: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry Regal, just remembered I haven't replied to you sorry, yes you are right, clomid cycle almost finished then by the time my appt comes I'll be around ovulation on my own. It'll be interesting to see how my natural cycle is after the clomid as it used to be pretty long before. It's funny your DH being the one on clomid, what does it do again? I've heard that men can inject it as steroids, weird! :haha: x


----------



## jogu07

MrsPTTC said:


> Hey Jogu! Welcome to the thread! :flower: But OMG that really IS a lot of reading :wacko:. I would definitely push for DH's SA hun, it's easy to assume it's probably you with your PCOS & thyroid problems, but it could be DH too, best to know, right?! GL with your appointments next week.
> 
> Hi Rosa :wave: How's the bump?
> 
> Mrsmax, not long now, eek! So exciting! Then you will be PUPO lol.
> 
> AFM, DH 2nd SA results came back today, 10 months since the last ones. Everything is still fine but some things have gone up, some gone down (which I'm pee'd off at as he's been on the vits & maca & stopped smoking since Jan so it should've gone up!) Concentration has gone down from 96 to 51m/ml, motility 55 down to 53%, motile conc (whatever that means) down from 43 to 19 m/ml (big jump :() however morphology has gone up from 6 to 10% and volume from 2ml to 4. NB these are all based on the WHO manual as I know different FS use different measurements. I used a different hospital to where my FS is based, as at my hospital they make you do it there, whereas the other one you can take it in. So I'll need to email him or show him the results at my next appt (3 weeks on wed woo hoo!)
> 
> Almost finished my 2ww, 9-10 DPO (I think 10 due to my cyst pain that night) I wanted to test tomorrow but DH would rather wait until AF is due tues/wed. TBH I am scared anyway! REALLY hope she stays away or I will be au naturel (no clomid) next month :hissy: x

Thanks Mrs...:flower:...Yes, I dont know what got me glued to read everything but I did...:happydance:

Yes, I agree however my DH is still not willing to get tested...!!!:growlmad:
Everytime I ask him to do it, he says yes but doesnt do it and that is very frustrating...:dohh: Gosh, hope he understands how important it is to get tested.:shrug:.!!! 

Ohh hope :witch: stays away from you this month...!!! Its Monday, you can test today rite, so :test: Hoping and praying that this is your month...!!!

Going to my mom's place for a while and would be getting some tests done there, got to test my TSH first, hopefully atleast that is in control as of now..!!! Keeping my fingers crossed..!!!

Good Luck and loads of :dust: to you....!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you jogu! Not testing yet though, probably wed if AF doesn't show, due tues or wed. Oh your DH must be embarrassed & worried for his masculinity if it comes back not good! Men! My DH had a friend like that, even though DH got tested, he wouldn't, but luckily his OH got preggo on her own so he got out of it! GL with your tests x


----------



## jogu07

MrsPTTC said:


> Thank you jogu! Not testing yet though, probably wed if AF doesn't show, due tues or wed. Oh your DH must be embarrassed & worried for his masculinity if it comes back not good! Men! My DH had a friend like that, even though DH got tested, he wouldn't, but luckily his OH got preggo on her own so he got out of it! GL with your tests x

Ohh Mrs...I really do not understand why some men are like that...:wacko:
I am trying my best to coax him to get it done, in vain..will keep trying untill and unless he doesnt...:winkwink:

GL for your testing and hoping its a :bfp:..

Thanks and will surely update you all regarding the results..!!! Keep me in your prayers..!!!:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - have everything crossed for you hon. :test:

Jogu - I have read threads all the way through before and it can take ages. You derserve a medal. I have often wondered if people follow this thread but just dont post - I guess you are proof that they do. 

Glad you have joined as not much action now - only MsJ, myself and MrsP who are really active TTCers now (although with RegalPeas and Aisak who occasionally drop by regularly). 

I am just counting down to my baseline scan this Wednesday. Cant wait to get the stiming meds started!!!! 

ps - did anyone notice I finally got an avator after being on BnB for 18 months! :blush: Will find a phot at some point, but want one that doesnt identofy me too much.


----------



## mrsmax

pss - if anyone else wants to find me on Facebook - just send me an email to my BnB address. I have a few of you on there already and it is really nice to put names to faces after "knowing" you all for so long. Strictly no TTc talk on there obviously!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Not looking good for me today ladies :cry: I'm gutted...but on the plus side I've had the best month yet spotting wise! 

Mrsmax, yes I noticed your ticker & LOVE it! Will pm you my email address later!

x


----------



## mrsmax

bunny for easter :) 

Sorry to hear things arent looking good this month - wish we could all just get our BFPs and then we could start a new PREGNANCY thread. :hugs: We will get there soon.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi ladies! :hi:

Welcome, jogu!

MrsPTTC- Sorry to hear that things aren't looking promising this month. :hugs: I'm glad that you have an apointment coming up and can come up with a new plan that works!! Right, April sometime? IMO, I think 6 months on Clomid alone was way too long, but no the less...a new plan with new hope to come!!!

MrsMax- YAY!! You are cruising right along!! Good luck with you scan on Wednesday. Sending you lots and lots of love and baby dust during this IVF journey.

Soliel- My heart breaks for you. Your positive attitude and sense of humor always bring a smile to my face. I pray that this break gives you the peace of mind and comfort that you need right now. I hope the break won't be long, friend. :hugs:


----------



## jogu07

Hello Ladies:wave:

Hope you all are doing well...Thank you so much everyone for such a warm welcome...\\:D/

I am off to my mom's place, will get all the tests done there...and yes away from DH, when I ovulate this month, so I am out this cycle....Hoping everything goes fine...!!!

MrsPTTC - Please test and let us know, its Tuesday today so :test: Keeping my fingers crossed for you..!!!

Mrs Max - Hope your scan goes well....GL and God Bless...!!!

SB - I know what you have gone through and hope that you get a BFP sooner than expected...Fingers crossed..!!! God Bless and God Bless...!!!

Loads of baby dust to all...!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:bfn: :sad1:. Thanks ladies :hugs: x


----------



## pink80

Massive :hugs: MrsP xxxx


----------



## pink80

MrsMax - good luck for the scan tomorrow xx


----------



## mrsmax

:hugs: MrsP


----------



## Regalpeas

First,*MrsPTTC* I would like to say I am so sorry about your BFN.:hugs: Hang in there! You're time is coming.

Also, Clomid for men is said to help with count and motility. The goal is for more viable(for a lack of a better word) sperm produced to increase chances of pregnancy. 
However, there are side effects which vary from man to man. Also, it's not FDA approved for men to my knowledge. So he's slowly moving to zinc from clomid. It took him forever to start taking them now he really doesn't want to stop because he says it makes his balls bigger. ROFL:wacko: They look the same size to me. No problem here I liked them the way they were.:haha: At this point I don't care if they are the size of a basketballs I just want him to be safe, healthy and get us pregnant.
SMH men. 



MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry Regal, just remembered I haven't replied to you sorry, yes you are right, clomid cycle almost finished then by the time my appt comes I'll be around ovulation on my own. It'll be interesting to see how my natural cycle is after the clomid as it used to be pretty long before. It's funny your DH being the one on clomid, what does it do again? I've heard that men can inject it as steroids, weird! :haha: x



*Jogu!* Welcome! :hugs: I once read a thread on another ttc board all the way through. The original poster was having trouble getting pregnant after Fib.Rem. surgery. The thread spanned across a 3 year period. It took awhile but I read it like a good book:coffee: off and on. I became very invested in the stories posted and by the end I wanted to know if the original poster ever got pregnant. So I bumped the thread and it started up again, but I never did find out what happened to her.:cry:
So I get it! I really do. Glad to know we have another 30+ ttc with us again.

*
Mrs.Max *So close! So close! fx fx fx :thumbup:


*Afm,* I'm at a crossroads. Last cycle I did not get a positive OPk and my period barely lasted 2 days. Don't know what the heck that was all about.:nope: Won't even entertain it. DH and I are at a point where we're trying to figure out a few things including what approach we will take next. Keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. Still no AF, spotting has subsided but still there. As I got a BFN yesterday I'm pretty sure I'm out. I hope she comes soon so I can get on with the next cycle!

Regal, thinking of you hun :hugs: and :rofl: at your DH and his big balls!!

Mrsmax, let us know how your scan goes! Looking forward to hearing about it

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi Ladies 

Welcome Jogu - well done for reading the thread all the way through. I have trouble keeping up with threads sometimes if I haven't logged on for a while - let alone reading one from front to end. 

RegalPeas - love your avitar - how gorgeous. And I was :rofl: at your hubby and his big balls. :hugs:

MrsMax - less than two weeks to egg retrivial!! Wow so close. I did notice you have an avitar and also a ticker. Yay!!!

MrsP - sorry to hear about the BFN. :hugs:

AFM: CD25 still no ovulation. :saywhat: This has not happened before on a month I have bothered to temp - thats not to say it hasn't happened on a month I haven't bothered to temp and just didnt know ie last month. One upside to this is it will hopefully mean AF is late so I won't have to deal with it on my holiday. 

My DH is currently on a health kick and has lost a heap of weight (around 17kgs in the last few months - no idea what that is in pounds sorry) which is great cause hopefully that means his :spermy: are getting healthy as well (here's hoping!!). 

Happy Easter everyone as I am not likely to be online in the next few days/week. :bunny::bunny:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy Easter Msjmouse! And thank you hun :hugs:

Mrsmax, any news??

So my spotting only lasted a day & a bit then stopped completely. I couldn't believe it. Plus AF was late (I am never late or exceed a 12 day LP so this morning (13/14 dpo) I was stuck at work thinking I had a shy BFP & would test again when I got home. Then on my way home the dreaded cramps started, then got a BFN, the :witch: arrived without any more spotting to warn me! I was gutted, I think one of my most upset cycles :( I had a good cry before, but I'm ok now, just looking forward to seeing what the FS says... x


----------



## mrsmax

Mrs P - that is soooo unfair. I have had a couple of cycles like that and they are the worst! :hugs:

Sorry - thought Iposted about my scan :blush: It was all good - although they did find a small fibroid. The nurse showed it to me on the scan - she said it was tiny and wouldnt effect my treatment but ot looked huge to me. Makes nme wonder if that has been an issue with my fertility - guess I can ask the consultant when I see her. She also couldnt find my right overy - she said it was sleeping - i hope I have a right overy - i guess it would have showed on HSG if not?!!! Anyway, lining was thin and I am now on day 2 of stimmimg. Injected myself for the first time this morning - very proud of myself, although had to do it twice cause some of the liquid stayed in the tube.

Now just trying to relax for Eatser :bunny: Today is a good day s got to enjoy those when they come. 

How are all you guys? Msj - not long until your holiday now!!! 

Rosa/Hopeful - just think thsi time next year you can dress your babies as bunnies!! Dh said I cant do easter egg hunts with a babe in arms - so very disappointed about that. I felt sure next year I could join in the fun (and eat lots of choccie!!) :bunny:

Happy Good Friday all.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well done hun on your injections, you are very brave. How long do you need to inject for? Strange about your ovary but maybe its set back a bit? I don't recall seeing my ovaries on the HSG but it was a long time ago so I could've forgotten. My cyst looked huge too, it was massive compared to the follies, but apparently not that big... 

Have a lovely Friday hun. 

Oh and I've noticed Hakuna must have had her baby! She's changed her avatar & she looks gorgeous! Congratulations hakuna!

x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks MrsP.

Yay for Hakuna - will go check that out now. That time has flown by! It will be all of us soon too :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ok so Hakuna didn't have her baby! She's not due for another 2 months! With the avatar changing I just assumed! :dohh: silly me! x


----------



## jogu07

Hey Ladies....

Just dropped in to say hi to you all...!!! 

MrsPTTC - Sorry about the AF...Dont worry you will be holding your LO soon...!!! 

MrsMax - Thts a brave thing and a pat on the back to you for that....!!I couldnt have done it...!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you...!!!

Afm, TSH is still high, other test reports are due on Tues so wil know then what else is happenin...also, diagnosed with PCOS today(confirmed by u/s)...doc's appointment is on Tues after I get my reports so...waiting to get started with the medications and the treatments...!!! PCOS upset me very much, wanted to share this with you all...I really dont know what to do now...I am so sick and tired of these medications....!!!

Anyways, guess I ll be better in a little while, till then take care all you lovely ladies and loads of baby dust to everyone...!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hahaha no baby yet, that's actually a picture of me when I was a baby! It's the closest thing I can get to a picture of my own at the moment!

Hope you are all doing well. I've been by to read but haven't commented much lately. I am rooting for you though and hope you all get your :bfp: soon!! :dust:

afm I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes but it's extremely mild, I barely failed the test, and I've gone from testing my blood sugar from 4x a day to 2x a day because my numbers are so good. So glad that I don't have to take medication for it or worry about the other possible complications because my blood sugar is under control.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Hakuna! How cute were you! It doesn't particularly look like an old pic! Sorry to hear about your diabetes but glad it's just mild.

Jogu, so sorry about your test results hun :hugs:. But hopefully now they know what's wrong they can get on treating it & get you your :baby:!

x


----------



## Regalpeas

MrsPTTC said:


> Regal, thinking of you hun :hugs: and :rofl: at your DH and his big balls!!
> 
> x

lol yeah dh is a funny one. Sorry you had a tough cycle.:hugs: Sometimes just letting it all out makes things feel better. Glad you're feeling a bit better.



MsJMouse said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> RegalPeas - love your avitar - how gorgeous. And I was :rofl: at your hubby and his big balls. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: CD25 still no ovulation. :saywhat: This has not happened before on a month I have bothered to temp - thats not to say it hasn't happened on a month I haven't bothered to temp and just didnt know ie last month. One upside to this is it will hopefully mean AF is late so I won't have to deal with it on my holiday.
> 
> My DH is currently on a health kick and has lost a heap of weight (around 17kgs in the last few months - no idea what that is in pounds sorry) which is great cause hopefully that means his :spermy: are getting healthy as well (here's hoping!!).
> 
> Happy Easter everyone as I am not likely to be online in the next few days/week. :bunny::bunny:

Thanks! Also, Congrats to your hubby! That's dedication :) Also sorry about the fibroid. I know all too well the feeling, but if they said it was small it most likely will not cause any problems. If so they would have told you, I believe.Wishing you the best. Exciting times ahead.:happydance: Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## jogu07

ohh RP...sorry that i missed thankin you in my last post...so here I am...thank you so much for the warm welcome...gosh this waitin business is a killer ya...first you wait to ovulate, then you wait either for a BFP or AF and now I am waitin for my test results and docs appointment so that we can get started with the medication/treatment....:dohh:


----------



## mrsmax

jogu - sorry to hear about your test results but hopefully they answer some questions and can help you get your BFP. 

I agree re the waiting - it is soooo hard. 

Having a down day today. Feel like my friends (with babies) are slipping away and moving on without me. I keep thinking I will be able to reconnect once I am pregnant - but I have been thinking that for nearly 2 years :cry:

Still, first progress scan is just around the corner now. I am so scared of it cause of my low AMH, but at least then I will know what I am working with. It will either confirm my worse fears or be a relief....

It is a holiday here in the UK today so trying to make the most of it but the rain is awful!! What is everyone else up to?


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: mrsmax - I feel exactly the same about my friends. I feel completely left out. I don't hear from them that much now they have LO's & I know they have busy lives now & their LO's are their priority, but surely they've time for some girlie time :shrug:.

Well we are off all week, supposed to be doing the garden, which is going to be fun in all this :rain:. I'm knackered, my 12 hour drinking marathon yesterday has taken it out of me! I was a good girl though and drank water half way through! Sooo tired :sleep: x


----------



## jogu07

mrsmax said:


> jogu - sorry to hear about your test results but hopefully they answer some questions and can help you get your BFP.
> 
> I agree re the waiting - it is soooo hard.
> 
> Having a down day today. Feel like my friends (with babies) are slipping away and moving on without me. I keep thinking I will be able to reconnect once I am pregnant - but I have been thinking that for nearly 2 years :cry:
> 
> Still, first progress scan is just around the corner now. I am so scared of it cause of my low AMH, but at least then I will know what I am working with. It will either confirm my worse fears or be a relief....
> 
> It is a holiday here in the UK today so trying to make the most of it but the rain is awful!! What is everyone else up to?


Aww MrsMax, it is a killer trust me, one more day to go, gosh I am feelin so desperate and restles....all the test results would be out tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed, hope that at least rest of the things are working fine...LOL...

Hypothyroid, PCOS and now BP....what else is left...???:dohh:

Ohh dont stress yourself thinkng about the scan...fingers crossed...everything will go fine...I am praying for you...!!!

Relax and stay positive...you definitely will catch up with them soon...!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Just flitting in before work - thanks for the support ladies and Jogu - good luck with your results today. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

*Jogu*-Np & good luck with your testing fx fx

*MrsMax*-I hope you are feeling much better. I totally understand where you are coming from. Hang in there. This whole process takes guts and perseverance all of which you have displayed time and time again. Hang in there. Your scans are coming which will bring you closer to your goals. Your time is coming soon. :hugs:

*MrsPttc*-Enjoy your week off!!! :)


----------



## jogu07

MrsMax - Good Luck for your scan...hope everything goes well for you...fingers crossed...!!!

RP - Thanx...

AFM - My results have been normal except the Prolactin level which is a little on the higher side, dont know what that means, however the doc has precribed medicines only for 2 weeks and that too 1 a week so only 2 tabs for 2 weeks...wants me to reduce weight before going for follicle monitoring....!! Adjusted dose for thyroid...gosg, it dint go as I expected...she did not bother if I was ovulating or not...that was a turn off...!!! guess should take a second opinion, what say ladies...??


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmmm.. jogu, so they didn't even check for ovulation?? Weird! I've no idea how important prolactin is, or even what it does, sorry I'm not much help! X


----------



## MrsPTTC

I do however recall my blood tests & did get my prolactin checked so it seems to be the done thing x


----------



## jogu07

MrsPTTC said:


> I do however recall my blood tests & did get my prolactin checked so it seems to be the done thing x

MrsPTTC - I know it is very strange and thinkin of changin my gynaec, what say?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Looking at your previous post are you much over weight? I know they won't prescribe clomid if your bmi is over a certain level, but would have thought they'd at least test your progesterone for ovulation! Easier than follicle tracking! :shrug: If it turns out you are ovulating at least they can rule that out. Bloody Dr's, can't stand my FS, on one hand I'm really looking forward to the appointment in 2 weeks but on the other hand I really don't want to see the d*ck! So glad DH is coming with me. Before you change gynae I'd ask for ov to be checked & if they say no then go to someone else! GL! x


----------



## mrsmax

Jogu - :growlmad: I agree with MrsP - can you call and ask them about it. They mau have their reasons or they may just be rubbish - but worth finding out before moving clinic. :hugs: I have heard of Prolactin - I think Rosa's was high? 

Had my first progres scan at Day 7 of stimmming this morning and considering my low AMH I am delighted. I have 13 follies (maybe a few more as my ovary was hiding). 7 of them are more thn 10mm. My lining is 8.7. The nurses were very pleased. They have aksed me to come in with a full bladder on Friday so they can see if there are any others hiding with my ovary!!! I was so scared I wouldnt respond to the drugs with my low AMH that today I feel like a little milestone has been crossed. I guess there arent tons of follies, but I am pleased :happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax, good memory! I did have high prolactin on my first round of ivf. The nurse called the day before my beta and said that it was high, as well as my estrogen, and that it COULD be a sign of pregnancy. I guess prolactin gets higher to produce breast milk or something, but in my case it was just because of the meds. :growlmad: I was put on meds and it was fine. 

mrsmax (part 2), EXCELLENT news on your follies!! That's more than I had! :yipee: You're on your way!! How's everything going with the meds and stuff? When is retrieval?


----------



## rosababy

Oh. Look at the ticker, Rosa. :dohh: 6 day!! That's so exciting! Make sure you're drinking lots of water. :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MRS MAX!!!!!! I love reading about your good progress!!!! Glad to hear that your low AMH doesn't seem to be affecting you! One more week!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Mrsmax! :dance: x


----------



## mrsmax

rosababy said:


> Oh. Look at the ticker, Rosa. :dohh: 6 day!! That's so exciting! Make sure you're drinking lots of water. :thumbup:

Haha! Thanks Rosa. This was the first bit of good news from this whole TTc journey so celebrating whilst it lasts :happydance: Drinking lots of water - funny my clinic didnt seem that bothered but my accupuncturist said was very important and from BnB I knew most clinics recommend it. 

Next week is coming quickly - I just cant wait to be done with work for a couple of weeks and rest! I dont know how you worked through your treatment cycles.

How's everyone else? Mrs P - you enjoying your break? MsJ - when you off to Hawaii? Hopeful - how are you feeling? Any better? :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Next week is coming quickly - I just cant wait to be done with work for a couple of weeks and rest! I dont know how you worked through your treatment cycles.

LOL! I'm not sure how I worked either. I was exhausted, cranky, scared, crying...not among my shining moments as a music teacher. :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi hun, yes enjoying my week off thanks! It's miserable weather up here though. Got soaked today doing the garden! :rain:.

Do you have to take the time off work cos of the IVF or are you just fancying a break??

x


----------



## Regalpeas

MrsMax what great news!!! I wish they had a cheerleader smiley here. GOOOO MrsMax! Rahrah fx fxfx 5 days left. :D


----------



## jogu07

@MrsPTTC - Yes, I am overweight...have been asked to reduce which was a heartbreaker as I am already tryin to get rid of the excess....!!! Checkin for ovulation, might have ruled out that possibility but she did not bother to check or asked me to get it checked...!!! One reason could be that I was on CD17 when I had my u/s done and she said that I hadnt ovulated yet, so maybe she assumed that I was not ovulating at all...!!! TSH is also on the higher side...!!!

For prolactin levels, have been prescribed cabliz 0.5mg once a week for 2 weeks...!!! lets see how it works...!!!

MrsMax - Aww, we all are so happy for ya....hoping and praying that this month brings you the most awaited bundle/bundles of joy.(if at all twins or more)..!!! LOL...Good luck for your next scan...!!! fingers crossed for ya...!!!

Rosa - How have you been??? how is the LO doing...?/ when are you due???

Have started with the diet and exerise plan, now that I am back....Good luck and baby dust to everyone
...!!!


----------



## pink80

MrsMax - good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Pink :hugs:

Did trigger last nigt. Injection free day today and then ER tomorrow morning!!! Very excited and nervous and scared and happy and emotional!!! WOW what a rollercoaster. So glad you ladies are here to "hold my hand"! :kiss:

Last day of work for 2 weeks today. They sign you off sick from work for 2 weeks if you feel your job would be too stressful so I went for it. I hardly ever have any sick days at work and right now my family comes first. 

Pink - how's the MS? hope it isnt too bad stiil.

MsJ - you in Hawai yet lady?


----------



## jogu07

:dust:


mrsmax said:


> Thanks Pink :hugs:
> 
> Did trigger last nigt. Injection free day today and then ER tomorrow morning!!! Very excited and nervous and scared and happy and emotional!!! WOW what a rollercoaster. So glad you ladies are here to "hold my hand"! :kiss:
> 
> Last day of work for 2 weeks today. They sign you off sick from work for 2 weeks if you feel your job would be too stressful so I went for it. I hardly ever have any sick days at work and right now my family comes first.
> 
> Pink - how's the MS? hope it isnt too bad stiil.
> 
> MsJ - you in Hawai yet lady?

Cool...Good Luck for tomorrow, even I am excited for ya..:happydance:.!!! Do KUP...!!!

Tons of :dust: to you...!!


----------



## mrsmax

Jogu - what is KUP? (Thanks for the good wishes) :)


----------



## jogu07

ohh it is keep us posted...!!


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax, yay for a jab free day!!!! :happydance: I'll be thinking of u tomorrow. Good luck!make sure to have ur heating pad ready as well as funny DVDs. 

Jogu, hi! Due September 5. Doing well! We have our big scan in one week from today!!!! :yipee: hoping LO cooperates and shows the goods! :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Good luck* Mrs.Max*! Getting so close :) 

Wishing you the absolute best. You deserve it. :)

*Jogu*, I have to lose weight at this point approx 35lbs. (was 25) sigh...AND dh has to improve his sperm count before we are eligible for assistance. So we're in the waiting game hoping for a natural BFP!


A miracle at this point.

Hang in there. We're in this together :) All of us :flower:


Hi to everyone else. :hi:


----------



## jogu07

rosababy said:


> Mrsmax, yay for a jab free day!!!! :happydance: I'll be thinking of u tomorrow. Good luck!make sure to have ur heating pad ready as well as funny DVDs.
> 
> Jogu, hi! Due September 5. Doing well! We have our big scan in one week from today!!!! :yipee: hoping LO cooperates and shows the goods! :haha:

Hey Rosa....Wow...sep 5, thats great...!!! My b'day is on the 7th, so your baby is gonna be a virgo too...:haha: I am excited for your scan...!!! What do you think it is a gal or a boy...??? Well, I think its a boy...:yipee:

MrsMax....GL again....:thumbup:

RP....Aww this weight loss thing is a sucker, sometimes.:dohh:.!!! Can understand what it feels like, yes we are together in this and hope we share the good news soon.:happydance:..!!!

:dust: to everyone...!!!


----------



## Crumbs

*Regalpeas*, I needed to lose about that much and although DH tests came back normal, he was born with 1 undescended testicle (operated at a older age). But somehow we got a BFP. It's possible! :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

That's the spirit *Jogu*! :thumbup:

*Crumbs *it's stories of encouragement such as yours that give me hope each and every day. Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## pink80

How did it go MrsMax?

Regal - you will get the hun, I know it :hugs:

Crumbs - look at you 29 weeks :thumbup: 

:hi: to all you other ladies xxx


----------



## Regalpeas

I know the time is going fast for you both! :) So exciting.

No gender scan Crumbs? Looks like you are team yellow.

Will you get one Pink?


----------



## rosababy

MRSMAX....how was your retrieval?? I'm waiting to hear!


----------



## mrsmax

On phone so v quick got seven eggs. Not tons but hopefully enough. Find out fertilization report tomorrow tomorrow. Sleepy now. Thanks ladies x x


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax, that's enough eggs. :thumbup: After everything was said and done, I only had 6 or 7 mature eggs. That's all you need! Rest up and feel better. Let us know the fertilization report. :hugs:


----------



## jogu07

mrsmax said:


> On phone so v quick got seven eggs. Not tons but hopefully enough. Find out fertilization report tomorrow tomorrow. Sleepy now. Thanks ladies x x

MrsMax...the numbers seem good...!!! GL for the fertilization report and keep us posted...!!!

Heres sending loads of positive vibes and baby dust your way...:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jogu07

Regalpeas said:


> That's the spirit *Jogu*! :thumbup:
> 
> *Crumbs *it's stories of encouragement such as yours that give me hope each and every day. Thanks. :hugs:

Yes RP, hope we achieve it sooner than expected...fingers crossed for ya...!!!


----------



## pink80

MrsMax - any news? Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Mrsmax! Looking forward to hearing the fertilization report! :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

jogu07 said:


> @MrsPTTC - Yes, I am overweight...have been asked to reduce which was a heartbreaker as I am already tryin to get rid of the excess....!!! Checkin for ovulation, might have ruled out that possibility but she did not bother to check or asked me to get it checked...!!! One reason could be that I was on CD17 when I had my u/s done and she said that I hadnt ovulated yet, so maybe she assumed that I was not ovulating at all...!!!

Jogu, an old school friend of mine was trying for years, she was overweight so they wouldn't help her, but she got a BFP naturally & now has a baby girl! I can't believe they only scanned you to cd17, ovulation can happen much later than that! Before clomid I was ovulating around cd21!

x


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax...any news on fert? Or did they not call today?


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MRSMAX- I missed the big day yesterday!!!!! I'm glad that you are resting and like Rosa said- she got about that many and was successful! I think it sounds great!! Anxiously awaiting your fertilizsation report friend. :hugs: I'm sending you all the baby dust you can possibly imagine!!!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Eek!! I read her fertilization results on another thread. I won't talk for her on here, but it sounds wonderful to me and transfer coming up!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oooh spill Mrsmax!! Exciting!

Nice to hear from you Hopeful, how are you? 20 weeks!! When's your next scan & are you staying team yellow? 

x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi MrsPTTC!! :hi:

I'm doing good. We had our anatomy scan on Monday. There's a pic on my page for those interested in peeking. 

We will find out the gender Saturday! We're having a gender reveal party with our family. The cake will be pink or blue depending on the sex. Should be fun!


----------



## Regalpeas

MrsMax :dust:
good luck on transfer. Stick beans stick!!!!!!! fx fx fx

My prayers are with you for success :hugs:


----------



## jogu07

MrsPTTC said:


> jogu07 said:
> 
> 
> @MrsPTTC - Yes, I am overweight...have been asked to reduce which was a heartbreaker as I am already tryin to get rid of the excess....!!! Checkin for ovulation, might have ruled out that possibility but she did not bother to check or asked me to get it checked...!!! One reason could be that I was on CD17 when I had my u/s done and she said that I hadnt ovulated yet, so maybe she assumed that I was not ovulating at all...!!!
> 
> Jogu, an old school friend of mine was trying for years, she was overweight so they wouldn't help her, but she got a BFP naturally & now has a baby girl! I can't believe they only scanned you to cd17, ovulation can happen much later than that! Before clomid I was ovulating around cd21!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Ohh MrsPTTC thats so wow...!!! Good for her...!!! Yes that is what sucks, no scanning nothin after CD17 and the worst part is she was not even bothered, that worries me the most...!!! Guess should be tracking my ovulation on my won, what say..? Looking forward to buying come IC online....!!!

I am so ready for a :baby: rite now...!!! What abt you..? what CD are you on..? AF is expected tomorrow, however not sure as the last cycle was a complete mess(remember 70 days long) so fingers crossed this time...!!!


----------



## jogu07

hopefulmama2b said:


> Hi MrsPTTC!! :hi:
> 
> I'm doing good. We had our anatomy scan on Monday. There's a pic on my page for those interested in peeking.
> 
> We will find out the gender Saturday! We're having a gender reveal party with our family. The cake will be pink or blue depending on the sex. Should be fun!

Hopeful that is awesome.:headspin:..!!! Only 3 days untill saturday...!!! I am guessin it would be pink...!!!

Have fun and God bless..!!!


----------



## jogu07

MrsMax - Fingers crossed and GL...!!!


Lots of baby dust your way - :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi everyone,

Back from my holiday to hawaii and feeling pretty chilled about everything. Had such a good time and can't believe how quick it went. DH and I have talked about going back to Hawaii again in the future as we really enjoyed it. (Only thing that sucked was the flights there, 1.5hr flight to Sydney with a 8hr layover before flying 10hrs to Honolulu - got to Hawaii and was absolutely exhausted so day 1 was a write off!! :sleep:)

MrsMax - good luck, hoping the transfer goes well. Very exciting :hugs::hugs:

Jogu07 - my TSH is a bit high as well - last test I have results for was three months ago and it was 8 and I have read that it is recommended that your TSH is below 2 for optimal chances of falling pregnant. Currently working on trying to fix this naturally (mum is a naturopath). At this stage my GP is not particularly concerned about the TSH being high as my T3 and T4 levels are normal (but antibodies are highish). Should be making an appt this week to get latest results from my GP - just haven't got around to it. Hoping the TSH is starting to drop (FX'd)

MrsPTTC - mustn't be long till your appt with your FS. 

RegalPeas - :hugs: praying that your miracle happens and you get your natural BFP soon. :hugs:

AFM - AF is due on Saturday I think. Ended up ovulating around day 25 (can't remember at the moment - see my chart). Nicely it meant AF stayed away while we are away so it made our holiday more enjoyable than it might have been. 

Hope everyone is well and had a great Easter.


----------



## mrsmax

Welcome back MsJ - so pleased you had a fab holiday. Bet it was amazing! And yay to AF staying away so you could just focus on relaxing. Perfect :kiss:

Transfer today - excited and nervous. Just hope there is an embie or twoto transfer.

Happy Thursday ladies.


----------



## mrsmax

Sorry ladies - thought I posted my fertilisation report on here :blush: How could I forget my favourite ladies. So as of yesterday we had 4 fertilised eggies. I guess I wanted more, but they think 4 was good and I am pleased it is just that every stage is so emotional and scary! 4 is bang on the normal fertilisation rate of 65-70%. Should be very relieved as I guess 10% of cases have no fertilisation. 

4 fertilised embies - yay :headspin:

Thanks for all your well wishes :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Crumbs

I'm team pink! Time flew by ... but I'm still feeling like I did when we first got a BFP. So far everything looks normal, but I just won't be able to relax until she's here in my arms!


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats on 4 embies MrsMax. Goodluck with your transfer today. Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Yay for team pink Crumb.


----------



## Crumbs

MsJMouse, :wave: it's great to hear you had a good time. Hawaii sounds dreamy!

MrsMax & jogu07, :dust:

pink80, hopefulmama2b, Rosa ... time sure flies!


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Crumbs - so excited for you that things to be going along nicely for you. Bet you cant wait until 3rd July gets here. yay! You done much planning yet?


----------



## Crumbs

We're ticking off the essentials. DH's just finishing up painting the nursery and we're almost ready to buy the crib and furniture. I actually started buying stuff early, but a little at a time. Now that it's almost done, I'm getting nervous! 

I'm crossing my fingers for you! I'm starting to look like a proper pregnant person now, so I can rub around some *babydust* :haha:

MrsPTTC, noticed you have an appointment soon. Fx!!! :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Crumbs -do we get to see a bump picture for inspiration? x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MsJ- Welcome back! I'm glad you had such a great time in Hawaii and your pics look great! That is a long plane ride! When I travel it's mostly in the States and since I'm in the middle It's never more than 3 hours from anywhere. Even when we go to Mexico it's only a few hours. I think you're tall like me? I bet your legs cramp up! Hawaii would be worth it though!

Crossing my fingers that you made a tropical baby! FX!

MrsMax- Transfer updates?!?!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies :wave: It has been a hard day. Had bad constipation followed by the opposite if you know what I mean - wasnt even sure I would be able to transfer. then, we met embyologist and he talked at us for ages but I felt so awful i didnt hear much of it. Basically, 2 of our four were rubbish and two were Ok - neither great. Lots of fragmentation - so feel pretty deflated - but they transfered two and now I have to pray for a miracle :cry:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Aw, my PUPO friend. :hugs: I will be praying for your embies that they're nice and healthy and sticky. I don't know a ton about the grading and fragmantation, but I remember one girl's doc on BnB told her it's just the way they try to judge their strength or not. Fragmented doesn't necessarily mean it's a bad or unhealthy embie. I'll be thinking of you! I think plenty of ladies have had sucess with fragmented embies. I hope that you follow suit. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, try not to be down. I've heard lots of stories where the embryos were not so great and one still stuck. :thumbup: Watch your funny dvds now. When is your testing date? Praying for you. :hugs: You're PUPO with twins!!

Crumbs, yay for team pink! 

MrsJ, glad you had fun on your Hawaii trip! I've been all over the States, but never there. It's a pretty far trip for us as well. It's my dream to go some day.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax, huge :hugs: hun but it can still work I have everything crossed for you! As the others say you're PUPO! Woo hoo! :dance:

Hopeful that's such a great idea! So have you bought 2 cakes? You know you'll need to eat both anyway! :haha: Scan pic is very cute!

Crumbs now I think about it I think you told me its a girl :dohh:. Have you got any names picked or are you keeping them a secret? Yes only 6 days til my appt! Though will be only 5 in a few hours, really nervous but can't wait to see what happens next!

Jogu, I'm on CD 15 today, body gearing up to ovulate, I think I might have a similar ovulation to when on clomid this month, great if it is, the earlier the better! If I were you I'd definitely ask to be scanned again as if you are ovulating then your lack of BFP is down to something else :shrug:. Do you always have long cycles? Sorry if you've already said. You said AF is due, have you tested?

Msjmouse, glad you had a great holiday & you're so relaxed! Nice to have you back!

:hi: to Rosa & Regal!

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Hugs MrsMax. Fingers and toes crossed that at least one of those embies implants!! What day do you test??

Good luck with your FS appt on Wednesday - hopefully your FS gives you some options for moving forward. :hugs:

Hopeful - that is such a cool way to reveal the gender. :hugs:

Crumbs - time seems to be flying. Do we get to see a bump pic at all??


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks ladies - means a lot to have you guys praying and hoping for me. 

Mrs P - yay for getting a FS appointment. Hopefully you will start to be able to move forwards. :hugs:


----------



## jogu07

MsJMouse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Back from my holiday to hawaii and feeling pretty chilled about everything. Had such a good time and can't believe how quick it went. DH and I have talked about going back to Hawaii again in the future as we really enjoyed it. (Only thing that sucked was the flights there, 1.5hr flight to Sydney with a 8hr layover before flying 10hrs to Honolulu - got to Hawaii and was absolutely exhausted so day 1 was a write off!! :sleep:)
> 
> MrsMax - good luck, hoping the transfer goes well. Very exciting :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jogu07 - my TSH is a bit high as well - last test I have results for was three months ago and it was 8 and I have read that it is recommended that your TSH is below 2 for optimal chances of falling pregnant. Currently working on trying to fix this naturally (mum is a naturopath). At this stage my GP is not particularly concerned about the TSH being high as my T3 and T4 levels are normal (but antibodies are highish). Should be making an appt this week to get latest results from my GP - just haven't got around to it. Hoping the TSH is starting to drop (FX'd)
> 
> MrsPTTC - mustn't be long till your appt with your FS.
> 
> RegalPeas - :hugs: praying that your miracle happens and you get your natural BFP soon. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - AF is due on Saturday I think. Ended up ovulating around day 25 (can't remember at the moment - see my chart). Nicely it meant AF stayed away while we are away so it made our holiday more enjoyable than it might have been.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and had a great Easter.

Wow MsJ...you seemed to gave a great vacation...:happydance:good that the :witch:stayed away...!!!

Well, TSH could be the cause of not able to conceive and trust me 8 is a big number..!!! The doc frowned at 6.51(my last level) so imagine 8 is more than that...!!! It is not that one cannot conceive with elevated TSH however the baby is likely to develop some abnormalities with such numbers hence it is advisable to TTC when your levels are around 2 or 2.5...!!! What are you takin for the elevated TSH..??? The doc this time re-adjusted my dose from 125mg to 150mg of thyrox as the levels were not affected since my last test...!!! Also, it is adviced that you remain stress free so that it helps the levels to drop down..!!!

When did u get it tested last...??? u need to get it tested every 8 weeks to check and if required adjust the doses...!!!

Fingers crossed for ya...!!! GL and God bless!!!


----------



## jogu07

Crumbs said:


> MsJMouse, :wave: it's great to hear you had a good time. Hawaii sounds dreamy!
> 
> MrsMax & jogu07, :dust:
> 
> pink80, hopefulmama2b, Rosa ... time sure flies!

Yay for team pink crumbs....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jogu07

mrsmax said:


> Thanks ladies - means a lot to have you guys praying and hoping for me.
> 
> Mrs P - yay for getting a FS appointment. Hopefully you will start to be able to move forwards. :hugs:

Aww MrsMax - :hugs: We all are as excited as you...!!! GL and loads of sticky baby dust to you...!!!


----------



## jogu07

MrsPTTC said:


> Mrsmax, huge :hugs: hun but it can still work I have everything crossed for you! As the others say you're PUPO! Woo hoo! :dance:
> 
> Hopeful that's such a great idea! So have you bought 2 cakes? You know you'll need to eat both anyway! :haha: Scan pic is very cute!
> 
> Crumbs now I think about it I think you told me its a girl :dohh:. Have you got any names picked or are you keeping them a secret? Yes only 6 days til my appt! Though will be only 5 in a few hours, really nervous but can't wait to see what happens next!
> 
> Jogu, I'm on CD 15 today, body gearing up to ovulate, I think I might have a similar ovulation to when on clomid this month, great if it is, the earlier the better! If I were you I'd definitely ask to be scanned again as if you are ovulating then your lack of BFP is down to something else :shrug:. Do you always have long cycles? Sorry if you've already said. You said AF is due, have you tested?
> 
> Msjmouse, glad you had a great holiday & you're so relaxed! Nice to have you back!
> 
> :hi: to Rosa & Regal!
> 
> x

Aww MrsP - I know I should have anyways lets check this cycle...!!! No I havent tested (for ovulation) this cycle as was at mom's place and busy with the tests and doc's appointment, was kinda excited mayb..!!! Good atleast you know that you are ovulating unlike me who is in no man's land...!!! My cycles were super regularn untill the last one so was hoping them to be regular and hence was expecting AF today...!!! The witch doesnt arrive when we want her to, rite...??? I am waitin for her desperately so that I can start my next cycle, have ordered digital thermometer for tracking BBT, IC for ovulation and some green tea, what say..?? I am so damn ready to get started, but the wait sucks...!!!

GL for your appointment, hope you get started...!!!

Heres sending loads of baby dust your way...!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jogu did AF come??

Mrsmax - how are doing hun?

So I've had a boat load of EWCM just before, a VERY dark +OPK and a CB digi smiley! Hope DH :spermy: catch my eggy! :thumbup: 

x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi *Ladies*! I hope you all are enjoying your weekends.

PUPO! To you *MrsMax* praying that everything goes well and as expected! :) :dust:

Welcome back *Msjmouse*. Sounds like you had a wonderful time. Glad for you.

*Crumbs* team pink that's wonderful! :)

*MrsPTTC*-looking good! Hope you catch that eggie!

*Jogu* I hope you were able to schedule your appt. I know it gets to be a bit much after awhile. You're doing so well hanging in there.

Afm, my PCP prescribe me a thyroid scan after not being happy with how my neck felt during exam. I will set that apt up next week. Praying for the best. Oh and got a bfn today . 10 -11 dpo ov I know that seems a bit early but my LP is 12days. I feel AF pains so she should be here any day now.

:hugs: to all especially preggy mamas. :)


----------



## mrsmax

:hug: Regal.

Happy Sunday to everyone else. Will post more tomorrow - have to watch a film with DH now. :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fingers cross :witch: doesn't turn up Regal, you're not out yet, but I know when people say that to me every month it doesn't make me feel any better ha ha! x


----------



## jogu07

@MrsP  No :witch: hasnt arrived yet...huh...!!! Gosh, all we do during TTC is wait, wait and wait.:dohh:..!!! Its getting on to my nerves now, blame it on the hormones...lol...!!!Wow..a whole load of ewcm sounds good...!!! Great goin, hope :spermy: catch the eggy this time...fingers crossed...!!! And yes GL for your appointment which is a day after I suppose, rite..!!!

@RP  How are you doin??? Have you done the test already...??? Yes, the neck feels different if the levels are elevated; hope its not the case with you...!!! 10dpo still is early, fingers crossed the witch stays away...!!! GL and :dust::dust: to you...!!! 

@Hopeful  Well, we are still excited to know, if it was pink or blue.:wohoo:..!!!

@MrsM  Watching a film with DH, sounds romantic..:hugs:.!!! GL and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Afm, still waitin for AF, 3 days late, bbs are sore to touch and cramps have started so guess shell be here any day...!!! Gonna try green tea this cycle, has anyone tried it...???

:hug: to everyone and :dust:


----------



## Crumbs

mrsmax said:


> Thanks Crumbs -do we get to see a bump picture for inspiration? x

I haven't taken any pictures yet :blush: But when it finally looks like spring out and warm enough to go w/o a jacket, I'll have hubs take a few!

*Fx Fx Fx!* 
:dust::blue::yellow::pink::dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Wow - I would take pictures every week I think!!!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Sorry Jogu- forgot to check in here. Team :blue:! 
3 days late?!? TEST!

I predicted pink for crumbs from the get go! So glad you're doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

jogu07 said:


> @RP  How are you doin??? Have you done the test already...??? Yes, the neck feels different if the levels are elevated; hope its not the case with you...!!! 10dpo still is early, fingers crossed the witch stays away...!!! GL and :dust::dust: to you...!!!

Thanks! I never noticed a difference in my neck until she pointed it us. Must be brand new as I couldn't imagine my fs not screening for it earlier if there was suspicion. Test on Fri.



MrsPTTC said:


> Fingers cross :witch: doesn't turn up Regal, you're not out yet, but I know when people say that to me every month it doesn't make me feel any better ha ha! x


Lol yes it is the gift and the curse. But thanks because you saying it helps me to be supported.


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies! I'm also team :blue: !!! :wohoo: Gotta run for lessons, I'll be back to comment later.


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats to Hopeful and Rosa for team blue :) Woohoo! Party hardy!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay, 2 baby boys! :blue: Great news both of you. Have to say I thought Hopeful's was a :pink: one! :dohh:

Jogu, have you tested??

My pleasure Regal :hugs:

x


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats to Rosa!!! :blue: i thought :pink: too :wacko:

Mrs P - how you doing? Is your FS soon now?

Jugo :test:

Regal :wave: 

AFM... :coffee:


----------



## rosababy

jugo, definitely test! :dust:

mrsmax, when is your testing date? will you test on your own early?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for :blue: Rosa and Hopeful! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Hakuna! :wave:

Mrsmax, still got my FX'd for you waiting for news. How many days post transfer can they tell if its a sticky one? My FS appointment is tomorrow! :D 

Any new Jogu? 

x


----------



## jogu07

@Crumbs  We would love to see your bump pics.:happydance:..!!!

@Hopeful  Wow...Yay for team blue.:wohoo:..!!! I was at moms this month, I know I am not gonna make it this month, anyways, I am saving myself the disappointment of BFN..:dohh:..lol...!!! Damn, AF 4 days late today, this surely means my cycles are messed up now...!!! Had sore bbs till yesterday and now its gone, dont know what the heck is happenin with my body.:wacko:..!!!

@RP  Thats strange.:shrug:..GL for your test, hope the tests come clean...!!! What CD are you on..? tryin anything new..?

@Rosa  Yay for baby boy..:headspin:.!!! Congrats hun...I always wished you were carryin twins:oneofeach:, had my fingers crossed for ya when you were goin for your 1st scan..!!! Have you thought of the name yet...???

@Mrsmax  When are you gonna test...???? Fingers crossed..!!! Gl and loads of baby dust...!!!

@Hakuna  Hey Hakuna....Gosh your ticker says only 47 days to go...Time sure does fly, rite...!!!

@MrsP - GL for your appointment..:thumbup:.!!! 

I dont know if cabliz is causing the delay...!!! Does anyone know...Cabliz is to control my prolactin levels...!!! was thinkin an increased dose of thyrox would help in regularising my cycles instead its all messed up..arghhhh.....for the first time since TTC want the AF to come asap....bring it on...!!!

:hugs: to all and baby dust:dust::dust::dust::dust: to MrsM, MrsP and RP...!!!


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Ladies!

So much exciting news at the moment. Hakuna - cant wait to see pics of baba in just 47 day!! :wohoo:

MrsP - massses of luck for your appointment tomorrow. I think it is a good postove step s you can find out what is going on. I started feeling much better once I started FS appointments. :dust:

AFM - was feeling pretty miserable post transfer. However, saw my regular reflexologist yesterdya and she made me feel so much more positive. She said she could sense a lot going on and sensed that "Baby B" was snuggling in. She asked if we nicknamed our embies, I said no, and she said strange cause I really sensed "Baby B" as a name - I then remembered that years ago we plotted when we would have kids and we called them Kid A and Kid B. Wel,, I worked out that Kid A missed its deadine and it would be bang on for Kid B to be conceive so who knows :shrug: I'm not usually that superstitous, but made me feel more positive which has to be a good thing!


----------



## mrsmax

ps have been watching way too much Food Network and watching Cupcake Wars. Sooo rubbish, but addictive at the same time!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs Max that's so exciting!! I have you have a sticky bean or beans!!

I love the Food Network too... Chopped... Sweet Genius... Iron Chef... can watch that stuff all day! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, interesting about baby b...I hope it's right! Are you hoping for twins? I know you'll probably be happy with whatever. I am SO excited for your testing date! Are you keeping busy? You must be going mad. My 2ww was miserable. :nope: The 2nd one wasn't bad because it was over Christmas so I was distracted.

Jogu, the name will be John Patrick and we'll call him Jack. :cloud9: Maybe AF is late for a reason! How have you not tested yet?! 4 days late???


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jogu, :test: lol, I bet you're preggo!

Mrsmax, yes really interesting what you were told, when can you find out? The wait must be horrible! :growlmad:. Never watched the food network before!

D day today ladies, appt in an hour, so scared! :shock: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & Rosa, love the name :thumbup:


----------



## jogu07

MrsPTTC said:


> Jogu, :test: lol, I bet you're preggo!
> 
> Mrsmax, yes really interesting what you were told, when can you find out? The wait must be horrible! :growlmad:. Never watched the food network before!
> 
> 
> D day today ladies, appt in an hour, so scared! :shock: x

Aww MrsP - GL with the appointment and keep us posted..!!! I know am out this month so wanna save myself the disappointment of a BFN...:cry:


----------



## mrsmax

Firstly :test: Jogu!!!! Serioulsly, I have everything crossed for you that this is it. However, I never used to understand why people didnt test the minute they could (I am a POAS addict) but IVf has changed that. I realise it is actually noce cause until you test (or AF come) you could be pregnant...however, 4 days..... :test: :wink:

MrsP - masses of luck today. Let us know how it goes. 

I'm finding the TWW fine so far. DH and I agreed to test on Tuesday evening. That will be 14 DPO so should be definite then. My OTD is Thursday, but dont want to drive for 2 hours for blood test only for result to be negative. I am terrified of doing the test so putting it out of my mind and sticking with crappy TV. Working my way through One Tree Hill season 3 today :blush: 

Does any watch Giuliana and Bill (reality show)? They have been TTC for 4 years, had one misacrriage and 1 failed IVF. She had serious OHSS with 2 IVf and during the 3rd one found out she had breast cancer so they couldnt do the ET! They annouced on Monday that they did a FET with a host and they are now due a baby!! Sounds carzy to be so happy for people I dont know, but have followed their TTC journey and so nice to see happy ending. Gives hope to us all :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah that's a nice story Mrsmax! So excited for you for tuesday! :thumbup:

Jogu, you have amazing will power, I am also a POAS-aholic!

So ladies I have just about stopped crying. DH came with me to the appt, bearing in mind he knows nowt about the ins and outs of TTC... I hated the Dr AGAIN, thought he was condescending. Thinks I'm being ridiculous about the spotting and he's told me time and time again it's normal. When I had my progesterone checked that month he said I definitely didn't ovulate and it wasn't just low progesterone. I told him my gut instinct is I was ovulating most months, I think he took offence to this and basically said something along the lines of, if that's the case then we shouldn't get any help until 2-3 years! If my bloods had of come back I did ovulate, that's what they would've said, come back when it's been 2-3 years. I took this as a threat, either believe him that I'm not ovulating or piss off... He said we could go forward with IUI and clomid, follicle tracking and trigger but they usually suggest clomid for 9-12 months. If I am ovulating fine on clomid then he doubts IUI will help any more than naturally. He also mentioned at one point we could go with IVF now but as this is a last resort if it didn't work in 3 rounds then that's my chance gone, also as it takes time to prepare for IVF then it would be a few months we couldn't TTC. So the end result is, another 6 months of clomid with follicle tracking again on round 1. I asked about it thinning my lining and he said yes it might but if it does there's nothing they can do :shrug:. He said to stop tracking my cycle except how long it is, stop checking what day I'm on, for ovulation signs, spotting etc.. So I came out, got my clomid from the pharmacy and cried, argued with DH and cried some more. DH thinks the bloke is nice as pie and is just direct. Maybe I am being too sensitive but I think he's a knob. I've thought about changing hospitals or Dr's, but this bloke is the top dog at this hospital, has a good reputation, and this hospital apparently has the highest IUI success rate in the country... At least I won't need to see him again for another 6 months I guess! :haha: Oh and he gave me some interesting statistics - 60% chance on getting pregnant within a year of clomid, 60% chance with 5 IUI cycles, 60% chance with 3 rounds of IVF - so he said "don't underestimate the pills." Whatever :growlmad: lol x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP :cry: That sounds terrible. He doesnt sound sympathetic at all. I'm not even sure what his advice was. what does he mean prep for IVF? I guess he means it takes a ocuple of months to do th drugs - but for me I could TTC during the downreg cycle, so there was only one month I couldnt TTC. What do you want? I think you need to figure that out and then demand it. Remind me - how old are you? Would you get IVF on the NHS or would you have to pay? I am no doctir, but I have read you shouldnt do clomid for more than 6 months. If I were you, but depending on your age, I would go get a second opinion. This stuff matters too much :hug:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I will write more later I only have a minute, but I'm pissed for you MrsPTTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've never heard of someone on clomid only for this long. So no IUI? No IVF consideration untl after 6 months of clomid only and what a few IUIs after that? You need a more proactive doc in my opinion. Please don't take offense, but we're not 21 anymore, doc!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmax

I totally agree with Hopeful. x


----------



## mrsmax

Can I just say - over 100,000 people have viewed this thread! (Ok so some of thjose will be us, but even so, that is a hell of a lot of people!)


----------



## rosababy

MrsP, that is absolutely ridiculous. I don't care what his reputation is, he's being a jack ass to you. Can you really find no other doc? I would not go back to him. :nope: I'm so sorry you're going through that. My OB gave me clomid and said come back in 5 months. If it doesn't work by then, it's not going to work. My RE said not to after 2 or 3 months. :shrug: I would push for an IUI soon if it were me. Hopeful's right, we're not 21 anymore.


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw hon I'm sorry :hugs: These ladies are right, you need a new doctor. I hope you can find a better one soon :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Oh my god Mrs. Max dh and I watched B&G since season one. I mentioned it on a thread here when I first arrived and was chewed out. So I have kept my thoughts on it to myself. We are a bit behind this season so I'm gonna spoil it for dh! Lol I am so happy they got a host. I am so relieved for them I might cry. It's so touching in that way. Their struggle has been an inspiration. Okay just running in to say that. Fx fx for you Mrsmax love your story. Keep the faith! 

Be back later!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- I hope the reflexologist?? is onto something! Yes, I used to watch that show and am just thrilled for them!!!!

And I love Chopped!!! - Whoever was talking about that channel! When I was home sick in bed I would just watch marathons all of the time.


----------



## Regalpeas

jogu07 said:


> @RP &#8211; Thats strange.:shrug:..GL for your test, hope the tests come clean...!!! What CD are you on..? tryin anything new..?

Thanks! CD 2 now. AF showed yesterday. Only thing new is we're taking a break from opking, charting symptoms and CM testing. Just bding. Kinda NTNP. 
How do you know you're out if AF didn't show and there was no test? Sorry if you explained this already. I didn't see it or didn't understand. 




MrsPTTC said:


> !
> 
> So ladies I have just about stopped crying. DH came with me to the appt, bearing in mind he knows nowt about the ins and outs of TTC... I hated the Dr AGAIN, thought he was condescending. Thinks I'm being ridiculous about the spotting and he's told me time and time again it's normal. When I had my progesterone checked that month he said I definitely didn't ovulate and it wasn't just low progesterone. I told him my gut instinct is I was ovulating most months, I think he took offence to this and basically said something along the lines of, if that's the case then we shouldn't get any help until 2-3 years! If my bloods had of come back I did ovulate, that's what they would've said, come back when it's been 2-3 years. I took this as a threat, either believe him that I'm not ovulating or piss off... He said we could go forward with IUI and clomid, follicle tracking and trigger but they usually suggest clomid for 9-12 months. If I am ovulating fine on clomid then he doubts IUI will help any more than naturally. He also mentioned at one point we could go with IVF now but as this is a last resort if it didn't work in 3 rounds then that's my chance gone, also as it takes time to prepare for IVF then it would be a few months we couldn't TTC. So the end result is, another 6 months of clomid with follicle tracking again on round 1. I asked about it thinning my lining and he said yes it might but if it does there's nothing they can do :shrug:. He said to stop tracking my cycle except how long it is, stop checking what day I'm on, for ovulation signs, spotting etc.. So I came out, got my clomid from the pharmacy and cried, argued with DH and cried some more. DH thinks the bloke is nice as pie and is just direct. Maybe I am being too sensitive but I think he's a knob. I've thought about changing hospitals or Dr's, but this bloke is the top dog at this hospital, has a good reputation, and this hospital apparently has the highest IUI success rate in the country... At least I won't need to see him again for another 6 months I guess! :haha: Oh and he gave me some interesting statistics - 60% chance on getting pregnant within a year of clomid, 60% chance with 5 IUI cycles, 60% chance with 3 rounds of IVF - so he said "don't underestimate the pills." Whatever :growlmad: lol x

Mrs. PTTC, So sorry hun.:hugs: It sucks when you're vulnerable and the one person you're trusting thrashes you in the heart. I kinda feel that way about dh's FS not so much that he's a jerk but he's so non-chalant and doesn't seem to think we'll get pregnant with our current status. Yeah, it's honest but it's negative. To me a good dh inspires a level of hope in his/her patient. Bed side manor makes all the difference. Also not sure how it works with your hosp/clinic but you will have to work with the FS for quite some time. If he's like this now can he be trusted to be better later? I agree with others in saying that another FS may be better. Maybe you can try at the same hosp? If not maybe somewhere else is just as or almost as good.
We've had 4 FS all together. lol So as you can see I am all in favor of second, third and even fourth opinions. Give it some thought. Sorry he was a jerk. Hope everything works out. Never accept no for yourself as the final answer when it's the first answer. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

regal, why on earth would anyone chew you out about that??


----------



## Regalpeas

Well, to be honest I am not 100% sure because I left the thread after that week and never returned. But one of the main things said was that they are celebrities, they have money, they're exploiting their lives by being on television...when there are real people out there who struggle with infertility who gain nothing from it. I personally was offended because I really admire B&G for sacrificing their privacy to shed light on the pains of TTC. Also, money can't buy fertility. Yes it can possibly buy a baby (if you look at crassly), but fertility is something very personal and extends beyond just having a child to call your own. I guess it's a tricky topic. Well, I learned quickly to keep certain things in my journal, because you never know what people are going through.

Afterwards, I understood that it may just have been the wrong day that I posted or just that whomever was going through a rough patch in ttc so I didn't take it personal in the end.


----------



## hakunamatata

Who chewed you out RP? :grr: I got your back girlfriend!


----------



## hakunamatata

I like reality tv every now and again. It's a tiny bit exploitative but... we watch it :haha:

I can't help watching 19 Kids and Counting or Sister Wives mostly because they are such nice people with huge families!

As long as we don't start watching real life Hunger Games I think we are fine :thumbup:


----------



## Regalpeas

lol Hakuna! That's what I'm talking about!:friends: lolol O:)

I find the Duggars very interesting, but I haven't watched in awhile. Yeah I have my guilty pleasures which is surprising because I tend not to be a fan of reality tv in general. But the educational stuff works. I also like the drama ones but usually can follow them about one or two season before I'm like...sigh not another fight between such and such. It becomes childish to me.

But dh & I love B&G. Their story resonates with us.


----------



## hakunamatata

I haven't seen it, is it on Netflix? I'll have to check it out. Probably without DH :haha: Mostly because DH likes action and comedy and not the expressing of feelings. We are currently watching game 7 of the Bruins and he's in hog heaven.


----------



## rosababy

hakunamatata said:


> As long as we don't start watching real life Hunger Games I think we are fine :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## Regalpeas

I watch it on tv links. I haven't seen it on Netflix yet.

Awww sounds good. I actually went to my first hockey game last year. Quite interesting.:thumbup: Btw I had no idea what Bruins were...I asked DH :haha:



hakunamatata said:


> I haven't seen it, is it on Netflix? I'll have to check it out. Probably without DH :haha: Mostly because DH likes action and comedy and not the expressing of feelings. We are currently watching game 7 of the Bruins and he's in hog heaven.


----------



## hakunamatata

hahahaha yup we are watching hockey. DH is mesmerized :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

I cant believe people were so unsympathetc to B&G on here. Like you, I think it is fantastic that they shared their story with everyone - it sure helped me to feel a bit more normal seeing other people go through this. I've heard of threads being bitchy, but I guess I have been lucky so far and havent seen much of it (but then I try to staty to the few I know and then read other threads but not get involved). 

Makes me realise how lucky I am to have all you lovely ladies - everyone is so kind and supportive whatever stage of TTC they are going through :kiss:


----------



## MsJMouse

I have no idea what B&G is but I have really appreciated that a number of tv shows have started including topics like infertility and miscarriage in their story lines. 

MrsPTTC - your FS sounds horrible. You poor thing, this is such an emotionally draining ride and he is supposed to be helping not be an arse!! :hugs:

Rosa and Hopeful - yay for Blue!!!

MrsMax - have you tested yet?? fingers and toes crossed that you get that positive!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Been to see the GP - TSH is now 13 :nope: Looks like no babies for a while for us. Need to get this under control. GP is reluctant to put me on thyroxine as I am not symptomatic and my thyroid hormones are all within normal levels. That works for me as well - want to try and treat this as naturally as possible even if it takes me a bit longer to get things right. So I declined the FS referral as I really feel that the TSH is the problem at the moment and the FS will be a waste of time/money. My TSH when I fell pregnant last year was 4.6. I feel heaps less stressed after my holiday so I think that will help a lot and I am going to organise another holiday for later in the year.


----------



## MsJMouse

Can you tell that today was my first day back at work after my holidays? :dohh: Sorry MrsMax - I read that you were testing on Tuesday and thought you meant a day or so ago - didn't check the date you posted. Whoops. I think I had better go and eat and get some rest. 

Take care everyone. Dinner is calling. :haha:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsJ- sorry to hear about your TSH! I hope that they can get it under control or better yet your vacation helped with it. Is there anything you did to lower for your last pregnancy? Or has it always been low just high now? Isn't your mom into herbal things? Maybe she can make some good suggestions for you! :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

*MsJMouse* I know the feeling. It's so disappointing to hear yet again...wait. Hang in there. I know it's easier said than done :hugs: B&G = Bill & Guiliana

*MrsMax* B&B tends to be great all around. I only had one other situation.The mods got into this one. There was a poster who came into a big girls thread and basically said all overweight women were wrong to try as it's irresponsible to the baby...quoting stats and side effects like preenclampsia etc. All the member rallied against her but she was a long time poster so her friends came in ONLY to argue with us not contribute. They got the mods involved and the thread was moved. I'm getting angry just remembering. The arguement was that what she was saying was fact so it was like we were attacking her.
My thing is that it was an inappropriate way to approach the situation. It was our safe place to discuss the ups and downs including TRYInG to lose weight. It was unfair for her to come in reprimand us and down us for trying. Many overweight ladies have successful pregnancies. Many average weight women do not. She should not have preached her propoganda in our thread. It was thoughtless and mean. But she had clout here. Funny enough many of our posts were deleted but her hurtful ones remained. What can you do?

Then I do remember a bnb friend getting chased off here by a mean girl queen b in a certain thread. I thought that was a shame too.

But other than that the atmosphere is much better than other boards that I have experienced. 

I'm glad our group here has worked out *knocks on wood* :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Holy crap!!! If anyone ever told me on here that I shouldn't get pregnant because I'm overweight... :gun: :finger:

But believe it or not, I actually had someone who I barely knew at my JOB tell me that I should lose weight before I get pregnant (we weren't even talking about TTC! Like I'd even want some random guy's advice! He was just a giant creep talking about his own weight loss issues! I've heard he's said loads of inappropriate things to other people too.)

I've been quite healthy this pregnancy. All the scans are great, baby is doing perfectly fine, my blood pressure is perfect, and I measured 32 cm on week 32 which is right on target. Furthermore, I've only gained a grand total of 12 lbs while pregnant. And while I do have GD it's completely diet controlled, don't even need medication, and I'm only testing 2x a day instead of 4x because my numbers are that good. So anyone who says I shouldn't be pregnant can kiss my big butt.

Wooooooweeee that stuff gets me riled up :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

ps I'm 99 percent sure I've hit the gym more frequently than the skinny pregnant ladies over the last 9 months :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

[email protected] the smileys. I still get mad thinking about it. 

I am so glad you're doing well in your pregnancy. You're so responsible and an inspiration.

I think people are entitled to their opinions about statistics but to be disrespectful shows a lot more about them than the people they're "schoolin'". Sigh. I wish I hadn't remembered now.


----------



## Regalpeas

P.S the dude at your job needs to cut it out. My first Fs said the body knows when it's ready to get pregnant. If weight is an issue most likely the body will require you to lose it first. I know someone who was a size 6 and she had pre enclampsia :( actually I know several average size who had complications. :( No need to discuss.


----------



## mrsmax

wow :growlmad: That sounds terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder it still makes you mad and how annoying her posts were left untouched.

Hakuna - good on you and you must have been pretty healthy to have got preggo in the first month :) Glad you are having a happy and healthy one and we cant wait to see pics of bubba when she arrives.

Talking about healthy - I am off to watch cupcake wars :wacko:


----------



## jogu07

@MrsP  Aww :hugs:....That doctor is a jerk....Why dont you go find a new one...??? Take a second opinion, I am sure that would help...!!! Some docs are so insensitive, a jack ass.:growlmad:..!!! What are your plans...?? No offense meant but we are not as young now, not sure why the docs do not sense this...!!! My 2 cents would be, take a second opinion, atleast that wouldnt hurt...!!! Can understand what it feels, I felt the same this time on with my doc...!!!

@MrsMax  When are you testing, I am getting excited for ya....!!!! fingers crossed and loads of baby dust....!!!:test::test::test::test:

@RP  Sorry :witch: got you...Shes a real witch at times, hopefully you fall preggo this cycle...!!! fingers crossed...!!! I knew I was out cause we dint bded much this time, was at moms place when I would have been due(to ovulate) and remember we know when we are and even when we are not...:coffee:..!!!

@Rosa  Its a lovely name...!!! Where are you guys with the shoppin thing..?? All done...???

@MsJ  Sorry about the TSH thing, I know how it feels..:shrug:.!!! I had mine at 16 last aug ans is still stuck at 6. Something inspite of me taking thyrox religiously....!!! What medication are you taking??? Do not intend to pull your hopes down but it takes time for the levels to come down...!!! Also, you need to be stress free for the medicine to work, that is what I doc said...!!! Ohh yes even my thyroid levels are well within the range however TSH is the culprit...!!! But you never know...!!! My best friends sister has hypothyroid and PCOS too and to top it all shes overweight...!!! Her periods were regular, once she missed it for 2 months and was okay with that cause she was aware of her irregularity, however her mom insisted her to take a HPT, she did and boom it was a BFP...!!! Her levels were not normal when she conceived however she was monitored closely now that she was preggo and everything went fine for her during the pregnancy, now she is a mom to a lovely girl...!!! My point is you never know so do not consider yourself out...!!! Guess at this point and time we all need PMA..:happydance:.!!! So sending some to the lovely TTC ladies out here and also to the momma to bes...!!!

Afm, the witch got me yesterday and trust me, this time I am so pleased to see her...!!! My last cycle was 70 days so taking that into consideration this has been a short one(36 days only..) yay...I am so happy, I am gonna start BBT and green tea for tomorrow....!!! Trying new things this cycle so getting excited...!!!

Good luck and loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:....!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax &#8211; I&#8217;m 30 hun, if I was nearer 35 I think I&#8217;d be pushing harder. I think he did mean the down regging. I would get 6 rounds of IUI & 5 IVF rounds on the NHS and apparently there is no waiting list so that is good. As for what I want, I am shit scared of IVF or even IUI and don&#8217;t want to go for it unless we really have to. I am disappointed as I was thinking he&#8217;d agree to IUI. He didn&#8217;t say no, just that he thinks it&#8217;s more beneficial when there&#8217;s :spermy: problems so he thinks I&#8217;ve got just as good a chance on the clomid by itself :shrug: . I could insist on it and he said he&#8217;d do it, even IVF if we wanted it but I think it&#8217;s too soon. Interesting about the views on the thread!

Hopeful and Mrsmax &#8211; I&#8217;ve heard conflicting reports of more than 6 months of clomid, but I&#8217;ve googled and I have read it&#8217;s safe up to a year. I found an online leaflet for a hospital down south and it also said a year. So I honestly think it&#8217;s the NHS and the fact I&#8217;m in the UK. You US ladies FS&#8217;s seem much more proactive!

Rosa/Hakuna/Regal/Jogu &#8211; thanks girls. I&#8217;ve thought about changing docs but I think that would mean changing hospitals, potentially setting me back further if they need to do tests again. Also I&#8217;m pretty happy this hospital had (not sure how long ago as newspaper cutting didn&#8217;t have a date but didn&#8217;t seem too long ago) the highest IUI success rate in the country. DH seems to think he was nice as pie so perhaps I&#8217;m a bit too sensitive. Like I said above, he&#8217;s not refusing it, but I don&#8217;t want to push for it, especially IUI if he doesn&#8217;t think it&#8217;ll help&#8230; I&#8217;d rather have a natural BFP then I know we can have another child (I know I&#8217;m getting ahead of myself lol) without having the burden of whether we can afford IVF. If I am referred to another FS they might just say &#8220;well your own doc hasn&#8217;t said no" I think it&#8217;s him rather than what he is agreeing/not agreeing too that I just don&#8217;t like! Regal sorry you&#8217;ve had loads of problems with the FS too! 

MsJMouse thanks hun. So sorry about your TSH :hugs: Hopefully another holiday will relax you :thumbup:

Regal &#8211; my god, honestly some girls on here are so mean &#8211; how dare someone say that! Some of the threads I read are ridiculous (though have to admit to laughing at some of the cat fights sorry :blush:) I hardly ever post anywhere other than my regular threads. I can&#8217;t be bothered with it all. I have heard either the 2nd or 3rd Tri are really bad for bitching, can&#8217;t remember which one is supposed to be worst&#8230;

Jogu, sorry :witch: got you hun :hugs:

x


----------



## rosababy

jogu07 said:


> @Rosa  Its a lovely name...!!! Where are you guys with the shoppin thing..?? All done...???

HA! Not even begun. :nope: I have a few cute outfits that I bought last week because we found out it was a boy, but we wait for the shower here. Which is nice, because most everything you need is bought for you, but you are at the mercy of waiting for the shower. :coffee: It's on June 16, so whatever we don't get, we'll buy ourselves.


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - I undertstand what you are saying, especially as you are only 30. I am 35 so I owuld be pushing, pushing, pushing. can I just say - I am sooo jealous you get 5 free IVFs! That is crazy - especially as we get none here. Howwever, hopefully you wont need them :hug:

Rosa - I love the sound of US style baby showers. They are growing in popularity here, but I have never been to one. I dont think peopel buy really big gifts either - I think I need to move to the US :)


----------



## rosababy

They're fun, but they have the potential to be kind of lame. Totally depends on the ladies there and the activities. and a lot of ladies go in on a big present together, so it's a great way to get your stroller system or breast pump or whatever. :thumbup: They usually buy little things to go along with it, an outfit, pacifiers, a toy, etc.


----------



## mrsmax

sounds good to me. I guess they might be popular in the UK by the time I need to worry about it :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

mrsmax said:


> can I just say - I am sooo jealous you get 5 free IVFs!

Shit sorry I made a typo! :dohh: It's 3 rounds not 5, 5 would be amazing!!

Not long now til testing! How are you feeling?

Rosa, I've been to a shower over here, they're definitely getting more popular. My MIL wants to throw me one, she said years ago when I went to one with her. We'll see if it happens though. I'd feel bad people buying gifts for me though! But it's great fun! The one I went to was on an evening so everyone was drinking other than the mum to be! Bless..

x


----------



## rosababy

Well u end up going to so many and buying gifts for all of them that u don't feel bad. :haha: we have bridal showers too.


----------



## mrsmax

Happy Sunday ladies. Well, I am pretty sure the IVF didnt work this time as I woke in the middle of the night with evil period pains. I am fully expecting her to arrive today or tomorrow. Have warned DH. I am annoyed as i would at least liked the excitement of being able to test :cry: 

Still, we think we will have saved enough to have another go July/August so will focus on keeping healthy until then.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

So sorry mrsmax :hug: 

Rosa, that is very true, if they're so popular that your friends have them then I wouldn't feel bad as you're giving back! :thumbup:

x


----------



## jogu07

@MrsP  Hope clomid works for you this time...!!! Fingers corssed that it works the first time.:flower:..!!! When are you starting..??

@MrsMax - Aww sorry hun..:shrug:.!!! Hope the witch stays away..Dont give up until she knocks you down..:thumbup:.!!!

@Rosa  That is so cute..!!! We on the other hand(over here) do not buy anything until the baby is due, I know it is strange but that is how it is..:cry:....!!!

Afm...CD 5, have started temping this cycle.:happydance:..!!! DHs SA is this week, so fingers crossed..!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Jogu. Good luck for DH's SA - is this your first month temping? It is useful but does open up a whole new world of worry - so be warned!!


----------



## jogu07

mrsmax said:


> Hey Jogu. Good luck for DH's SA - is this your first month temping? It is useful but does open up a whole new world of worry - so be warned!!

Yep MrsMax, the very first month.:shrug:.!!! Yes DH's SA is a big task, took me months to convince him to get tested, gosh...!!! Will try for a month or so as my cycles are all messed up, tried using OPK's but...!!! Hence, will use both this cycle, lets c how it goes...!!!

When are you testing..??? GL and loads of baby dust...!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Sooooo...I caved and tested this morning at 13DPO - but waiting for DH to come home to tell him before I tell anyone else...


----------



## jogu07

mrsmax said:


> Sooooo...I caved and tested this morning at 13DPO - but waiting for DH to come home to tell him before I tell anyone else...

Then, I m guessin its a BFP...cool...congrats hun...I know its a BFP..:hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MMMMRRRSSSSSMMMMAAAAAXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell hubby to get his butt home! We nosy girls need to know!!! 

I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: in advance Mrsmax!!!!

Jogu will prob start clomid again early next week when AF comes. Good luck with DH SA!

Anyone heard from Soleil recently? Was she taking a break? 

x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Yep, after the IVF gone crazy I think she wanted to take a few months off to regain sanity.


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - so DH knows. Yes, I am VERY pleased to say you guys guessed right = we got a :bfp: :cloud9: :wohoo: I could not have been more shocked - I was not kidding when I said the other day I thoughht AF was on the way. Just goes to show!! Got a really good strong line!!!!!!!!!

However (and how I hated it when people did this when they got their BFP) I am terrified! Not about the pregnancy, but that this will be a chemical like we had last June. I have my blood test Thursday, so that will be good. Dont get me wrong, when I tested this morning and saw the line (almost straight away) I laughed, I cried, I paced around the house in shock and shaking with happiness), just cant believe we could be one of the lucky ones who get an IVF BFP 1st try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: Did I mention - I got a :bfp:


----------



## mrsmax

ps DH forgave me for breaking our agreement to wait until tomorrow to test ;)


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, OMG!!! I'm soooooo very happy for you!!!! I'm taking you off my list and wishing you a sticky, sticky, healthy little bean and a smooooooth pregnancy!!!! 

:hug::wohoo::yipee::blue::pink::yellow:


----------



## hakunamatata

MrsMax congratulations!!!! :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :bunny: :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I AM SO THRILLED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

WhooHooo!!!!! You and DH enjoy this exciting time. It's ok and normal to be nervous, but I think you have nothing to worry about. A nice strong line!!!:thumbup: YAY, FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## rosababy

SHUT UP MRS MAX!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:yipee: :bunny: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee:

I knewwwwww it!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!​

don't worry about it being chemical. I know...the worry only begins now. :wacko: Your baby is nice and snuggled in there. :thumbup: When is your beta?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax so happy for you chick! Good luck for your bloods, but try not to worry too much :hugs: x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks ladies - feel a bit more positive today. The cramps are lessening and my temp is lovely and high. DH and I have agreed to take things one day at a time and just be grateful for every day that goes well... :cloud9:

You guys are such a great support. I love the fact that Crumbs and Hakuna were amongst the first to congralulate me so nice to know you guys are there in the background wishing us well and routing for us :kiss: love you guys :hug:


----------



## pink80

MRSMAX!!!!!!!

Congratulations - I'm so pleased for you :happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin:
:happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin::happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin:
:happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin::happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin:
:happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin::happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin:


----------



## mrsmax

thanks Pink - enjoy your hols hon!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Cramps are normal. I had them almost every day or at least every other day throughout my first tri. They're very disconcerting, but I just got used to the fact that it wasn't a bad thing, but rather my LO snuggling in and the uterus growing. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Rosa - luckily they arent too painful - just the odd twinge. When I had the chemical the cramps were very different. Gonna think about each twinge as if LO is letting me know he/she/they(!) are there :kiss:


----------



## Regalpeas

:wohoo::wohoo:

Mrsmax :flower: Yayayayayayayyaayayyayayaay!

Soooooooo happy for you! Congratulation on your BFP!

:happydance:

You deserve this moment. Enjoy every minute of it :hugs:

Happy and healthy :cloud9: all the way through! :)


----------



## jogu07

Sooooooo I guessed it rite MrsMaxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

I am so thrilled for you...!!! Wow.:happydance::yipee:..!!! 

:happydance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::holly:

You forgot MrsMax I was the first to guess hun...!!!

GL for your beta tomorrow...!!! Stickiest baby dust to you...!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks Regal and Jogu and Jogu - good guessing skills.

I did a digital test with a conception indicator this morning and it said 2-3 weeks :) Makes me feel a little more conifident ahead of blood test tomorrow. 

What is everyone up to? I am enjoying my last couple of days chilling at home. Dreading gooing back to work Friday!


----------



## jogu07

welcome hun...!!! good, you need to chill now and tc of yourself and the little one...!!! 

I m on CD 7 and today my temp dropped down to 96.6 from 97.4 yesterday so am wonderin.....anyways, heres wishing h&h 9 months...!!! Ohh yes, how did you disclose it to your DH...??? just curious...!!


----------



## mrsmax

Do you mean CD 7 or 7 DPO? If 7DPO could be an implantation dip.....crossed.

I thought about how to tell DH - I wanted to savour the moment. He came home from work and I made him a cup of tea and did the post work chat and then I appologised and said I had been bad and done a test. He was like "that's ok - I'm dont mind" (we had promised to wait until the next day). I then went and got the test and gave it to him. It took him a few seconds and then checked how it worked and I said yes, 2 lines means we are pregnant! He was shocked and excited and over the moon. He had assumed that when I said I did the test it was negative - as that is what we had both expected. We agreed not to get over excited though and take it one step at a time (proving very hard to do though!!!!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw lovely story Mrsmax! I am really so happy for you both. Yay for your digi! :dance: Enjoy your last days off, when will you find out the blood results, does it take long? 

I've been a bit emotional over the last 2 days. A friend of mine was a week overdue, had her baby yesterday but the baby's been in intensive care after a "traumatic birth." Not sure exactly what happened yet, she had problems breathing, but you don't expect a term baby to end up in the special care unit do you? So this morning the baby's daddy put a photo on facebook of my friend holding her for the first time, it was so so lovely. I was so worried all day yesterday. I text her this morning and she should be out of intensive care today and has tried breast feeding too (seems to like it so that's good.) God I can only imagine how worried they would be. I cried when I saw the photo, what a wimp lol!

Enjoy your last day off Mrsmax! I'm off to work soon, a late shift until 8pm, at least I've had a lie in lol.

8 sleeps til my holiday!! :D

x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - your poor friend! It just goes to show with this TTC/Baby game the worrying never goes away. So pleased the baby is ok now. :flower:

Where you off to on hols? So good to have something wonderful to look forward to x


----------



## MsJMouse

Just stopping by quickly to check on MrsMax's test.

Yay so very very happy for you! Congrats MrsMax. Can't wait to hear the bloods confirm it. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing okay. Will catch up later.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

2-3 weeks on digi?!? :happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

hopefulmama2b said:


> 2-3 weeks on digi?!? :happydance:

Yep - hoping that is a good sign :happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

???:oneofeach:??? :)



hopefulmama2b said:


> 2-3 weeks on digi?!? :happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi ladies :hi:

Looks like everyone's moving along one way or another :)

MrsPTTC-glad the baby is okay. Hope everything continues to move forward in a positive way.

Jogu -you're on to the next cycle?

AFM,

My thyroid levels are normal. Yay, but vitamin D still very low even with super dosage of vits over a 3 month period :(
Also two nodules found on my thyroid so I have to get check that out too. Pray for me. Trying to get my body sorted out for a nice comfy healthy place for baby to rest when the time comes. :)


----------



## mrsmax

Ok - so it is starting to sink in - I am having a baby :cloud9: Got my beta back today and at 16DPO it is 359, which the nurse told me was fantastic and they dont anticipate any problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1st scan 24th May.

:headspin:

Regal sorry about your vitamin D level being low. I have never heard of that before. Will send all my prayers your way hon :hug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah Regal, sorry you're having a bad time hun :hugs:. What can cause vit D deficiency?? I really hope the nodules turn out to be normal. Sending my thoughts your way :dust:

Mrsmax, yay :wohoo: Brilliant news! Are those numbers so high that twins is a possibility or is it just in the normal range?

Thanks Regal, my friends baby is still in the special care unit but she's breathing on her own now so should be out soon :thumbup:

x


----------



## mrsmax

Mrsmax said:


> Yikes! I dont know - back to Dr Google, although from what I have picked up Betas arent a very good indicator of no. of babies.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oops didn't mean to worry you! I know nothing about beta's just wondered... x


----------



## rosababy

Numbers don't mean much, you're right. Unless they're REALLY REALLY high, than maybe it's twins, but not all the time. My first number was 128 or something on 14 dpo and I had a friend irl with a number of 400 something and she's only having one as well. :shrug:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Regal- good luck, hun. I will be thinking and praying for you. :hugs:

MrsMax, great numbers!!! You ARE having a baby. I can't wait for your scan! That's not too far away either!! Like you mentioned, betas are not a great indicator of multiples. Mine were (if I remember correctly) 24 at 11 dpo and 960 at 16 dpo. One baby here! I suspct my high numbers contributed to my hyperemesis, but not sure on that.


----------



## jogu07

@MrsMax  Nope CD7 not 7DPO..:shrug:..Today CD 10 and feeling very optimistic about this cycle, dunno y...maybe cause m tempin for the first time ever and the green tea..:happydance:.!!! Wow, thats so sweet hun....so happy for you both.:headspin:...!!! YAY, for your beta count and am hoping its not one but twins..:oneofeach:.!!! You so deserve it....!!! 2-3 weeks, that is awesome....!!! GL for your first scan...!! 

@MrsP  Aww so sorry to know about your friends baby....hope shes feelin better now...praying for the little baby to be fine....:thumbup:

@RP  Yes, onto another one....CD 10 today, hoping for a BFP for all of us this month...!!! Yay that your thyroid levels are normal...!!! No idea about the nodules, when are you gonna find out..? hope everything goes fine and the nodules turn out to be nothing...!!! Sorry abt the vit D...Are you taking any supplements...?? Got a chance to stalk your journal last nite....You are such a brave and strong lady, really admire you for that, and you so much deserve a baby soon hun..:flower:.!!! Fingers crossed for you...!!! I will be praying for you...!!!

@Rosa  Hey, how are you and the LO doing??? 

@Hopeful  Gosh, its been 22 weeks already...!!! Time just flies, rite...!!!

Has anyone experienced soy isoflavones..??? Do you all think it is worth a try..? What say my lovely ladies....!!!!

Love and :hugs2::hugs2: to everyone...!!!

Good luck and loads of baby:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:...!!!


----------



## MsJMouse

:happydance::happydance: Yay for great numbers MrsMax. Can't wait to see your scan. 

Regal - sorry to hear about your Vit D deficiency. That is very common in Australia - which is surprising due to the amount of sun in this country - guess we are all so concerned about getting skin cancer that no one goes out in the sun these days!! (Vit D is generated by the skin when you are out in the sun.) Good luck with the nodules on your thyroid. :hugs:

Jogu - good luck with this cycle. It is good to feel positive. My TSH goes up and down and has done for the last few years. Not on any meds as such - taking some herbal prepartions to support the thyroid and also added iodide supplements as the thyroid uses iodine to make T3 and T4. Hopefully you get your TSH below 6. 

Nothing exciting happening here. Waiting for the cruise we want to take to go on sale. Otherwise back to work again - time truly does fly when you are having fun!! :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Jogu - :happydance: for the positivity. I loved temping - some people find it stressful but I loved feeling in control and knowing what was happening in my body. 

MsJ - Ooooh - what cruise are you hoping for? I am loving your amazing holidays. That is strange abuot vit D is Oz - but I am sure you are right, it is eople avoiding teh sun. I have been to Australia a couple of times and one of the things I noticed was that there was a skin cancer clinic on every corner.


----------



## rosababy

jogu, doing good! Little Jack has been kicking away lately, which is pretty cool. I also enjoyed temping at first, because I felt like I was doing something proactive. After a while, it just got frustrating and I was totally over analyzing it, which made me obsess over it. When I went to the ob and he gave me clomid, he said I had done enough cycles to see what was going on, so I could stop. 

Regal, I also have a vit D problem. Doc said get out in the sun a little, but also put me on an oral vitamin. I said I'd rather take a vitamin so I don't look like a purse when I'm 50. :wacko:


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> Jogu - :happydance: for the positivity. I loved temping - some people find it stressful but I loved feeling in control and knowing what was happening in my body.
> 
> MsJ - Ooooh - what cruise are you hoping for? I am loving your amazing holidays. That is strange abuot vit D is Oz - but I am sure you are right, it is eople avoiding teh sun. I have been to Australia a couple of times and one of the things I noticed was that there was a skin cancer clinic on every corner.

I agree with you on temping mrsmax. I like the feeling of control and it helps to work out when AF might make her appearance for me as O is all over the shop. I found the months I haven't temped that cause I dont know when i o'd that it makes waiting for Af to arrive so much more stressful. 

My best mate and I are going to cruise around New Zealand in Nov/Dec - during late spring to avoid to cold and snow! Have booked annual leave now to book the cruise. Yay!! 

I live in Qld which has the un-enviable title of world's highest level of skin cancer. DH's step dad died of melanoma about 10 years ago so we are very careful with the sun - most of the pics i took in Hawaii have us in hats and i was really surprised I still managed to get a tan despite this and the sunscreen I was wearing.


----------



## MsJMouse

rosababy said:


> jogu, doing good! Little Jack has been kicking away lately, which is pretty cool.

That is so awesome. I can't believe you are that far along already. Time seems to be flying.


----------



## mrsmax

The cruise sounds great MsJ. I noticed in most of your photos you are wearing a hat - now I know why!!

It is bank holiday Monday here in the UK and it is pouring with rain - again! Seriously, we have had 2 days of sunshine in 3 weeks. Come on summer.....!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax the weather is ok up north. But I have been so ill my bank holiday is wasted! Been up half the night vomiting, then AF came & I got horrible cramps. Still feel sick now. I really hope it's a 24hr thing as I've got work tomorrow. Feeling really sorry for myself :cry:. So back on the clomid again from tomorrow. Need AF gone by thursday when I go on holiday!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jogu, re Soy, I'm sure a few girls on my spotting thread have tried it but it's not worked for them. I think there's a thread on here for it, I'm sure it's called "Soy Isoflavones - natures clomid" or something like that. Am I right in thinking you've been on clomid? If so, don't take them both together! x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - that sucks!! To be sick AND have af arrive. Life is so unfair sometimes - however least it is only 3 days until your hols :happydance: Hope you feel better soon :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, I know double bummer! But yes only 3 sleeps! :happydance: x


----------



## rosababy

Oh mrsP, I'm sorry you're feeling so sick. AND with af. :dohh: Double whammy. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rosa! :flower:. To top it off I've noticed my cat has the end of its tail missing! Well 1.5 inches of the end of it is just bone! Bless him, definitely won't be going to work tomorrow as I don't think I'll be 100% & also got to take him to the vets. Think they'll have to amputate the end :( x


----------



## jogu07

Dear all....will respond to your posts later, hope you all dont mind, atm I am completely insane, out of my mind...!!! My bestest friend just announced that shes pregnant, to top it all, it was quite unexpected, they were NTNP and boom shes's preggo...!!! I know I am sounding selfish, its not that I am not happy for her but why not me God, I try to do everything possible and yet here I am on cycle 19 and still unsuccessful...!!! We never thought that she would hit the jackpot so early, she had PCOS, irregular periods, it never seemed that she would never ever require doc's intervention, and she never ever got treated for PCOS as she was not ready for a baby yet...!!!

I dont know what to think, just cannot stop crying but with a guilt that I should be happy for her, she is like a family and here I am feeling so bad just because she falls pregnant before me...!!! runnin shhort of words at the moment...!!! Guess, God is being cruel to me, maybe I deserve it...!!!!

Sorry for the rant but I m not feeling good..!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hug: Jogu! Sometimes life is not fair, I've been through this too with my friends (literally all but 1 close friends are preggo or have LO's.) I think your best friend is harder though. My BFF was pg just before we started TTC thank god, but will probably be on #2 by the time I'm preggo! It's natural to feel jealous, angry, sad - no matter how much you love them. And no you don't deserve it!! My BFF said to me it'll be more special when I get pg as they'll all have older babies/toddlers and everyone will be cooing over my newborn and they'll be jealous! Got a point I suppose! x


----------



## mrsmax

Jogu - I promise we have all been there - this does not make you a bad person. I will give you a couple of examples that happened to me - after trying for about a year one of my best friends called me to say she was pregnant - it was a surprise baby as she and her boyfriend were having troubles - and she admitted that she was still smoking!! So there was me, in a happy stable relationship taking every vitamin under the erath and charting etc etc and there as my friend getting an oopsie baby with a boyfriend who had commitment issues and she smoked (and drank0 throughout her pregnancy!!! I got off the phone and cried for an hour. 

Another friend came over from Oz and I found out she was pregnant and I coudlnt even see her I was so upset. 

So - you are normal and it does hurt - a lot. :hug: The only good thing is that I find my resentment passes pretty quickly.


----------



## MsJMouse

:hug: Jogu. It is normal to feel like that. My best friend announced she was accidently pregnant with her third about a month after my mc. It hurt so much that every time I saw her I went home and cried. :hugs: Hopefully she will understand how you feel as well and I am sure she knows that deep down you are happy for her. 

I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## MsJMouse

Enjoy your holiday MrsPTTC. Have a great time.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MsJMouse! I'm going tomorrow so won't be back on again now. I might pop in during my hols on the WiFi if it rains and I get bored! But hopefully not :thumbup: x


----------



## Crumbs

jogu07 :hugs: We've all been there. It's perfectly normal to have those feelings!

MrsPTTC, have fun!!!


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - hope you are having/had a GREAT holiday and your poor pussy cat is Ok. Poor thing!!

It is raining - again! - here in the UK. Can someone from a hotter place please send some sunshine to the south coast - please!!

How is everyone doing? Regal - you ok? Pink - hows it going? You must be nearly at the end of the 1st trimester...:happydance:

off to work - cant be bothered!! Roll on Friday.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies, just stopping by to say hello. I have somecagtching up to do but I want to say to 

MrsPTTC feel better and hope your cat is well :(

MrsMax I'm hanging in there. I see your scan is close! :) Exciting times! :)

Also, Jogu I am so sorry hun. We all go through it at one time or another. My major moment was when a friend on FB got pregnant and complained about not wanting the kid for most of her pregnancy. It definately did me in because it's just like why those who don't want do but we suffer the pains of wanting. Later on I felt better about it all. It takes time to let the emotions subsize. And the fact that you fee convicted proves you have a good heart . You are so a good friendd.

Hang in there! :hugs:


Afm, I've been laying low waiting for a biopsy of my Thyroid. They believe my hormones are of wack so I have to go to an endocronoligist. I'm also going to return to my FS.


That's it. I hope everyone enjoys the holiday today!

:hug:


----------



## Aisak

Jogu: i.completely.understand.

In the time i have been trying 4 of my good friends got pg. Without trying or within one month of trying. My other who already had kids conceived them just as effortlessly. It's pretty isolating and sad when you're the only one REALLY trying (FS, peeing on sticks, bbt, blah blah blah) and they're working on number two while you're still trying for your first.

What you're feeling is totally normal, i think. This shit is hard. People who haven't been through it don't get it.


----------



## readyORnot

Can't believe I turn my back for a second and come back and MrsMax has a BFP!!!! Congratulations hon, it's about time.

Big hugs to those who are having a bit of a hard time at the moment.


----------



## Regalpeas

I wonder how Soleil's fairing out right now. Does anyone talk to her outside of bnb?


----------



## rosababy

Regalpeas said:


> I wonder how Soleil's fairing out right now. Does anyone talk to her outside of bnb?

I was wondering the same thing. SB, we miss you!


----------



## finallyready

Congrats MrsMax!!! 

I haven't been on B&B in a while and thought I would pop over to see how you beauties are making out! This group has come a long way and I know there is even more positive news around the corner. Take Care!


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax said:


> It is raining - again! - here in the UK. Can someone from a hotter place please send some sunshine to the south coast - please!!

My friend at work today commented that where i live is having almost european temps in the morning - 1-2C but I must admit it is getting to about 22-23C during the day. Hope it has stopped raining in the UK.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi guys

Not a happy post I am afraid. I had spotting yesterday evening which turned into red blood. DH rang A&E and they said unless it was bad enough to soak through a towel and/or I had bad pains to sit tight. I cried all evening expecting the worst. 

Overnight, I didnt have cramping or bleeding, just brown spotting. I woke up and temp still high(ish) and I puked twice. Still assumed all over.

Just rang clinic and spoke to one of the nurses. She said it didnt sound awful and lots of people get it. They have moved my scan from Thursday to Tuesday next week and just told me to rest and if I bleed heavily during the weekend to go to A&E. :cry: I cant believe life can be so cruel to make DH and I go through all this. 

Am taking the day off work and praying for the best, but expecting the worst. :cry: :cry:

Sorry for such a downer post on a Friday.


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: MrsMax - hoping and praying that everything is okay and the blood is nothing to worry about. One of the ladies at work had a lot of bleeding during her first trimester but it ended up okay and she now has a beautiful baby boy. Hopefully it is just a clot to the side of the placenta or something like that. :hugs:

Sending you lots of positive vibes and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pink80

MrsMax - I've got everything crossed for you, you'll be in my thoughts xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks guys - it just sucks that I have really bad morning sickness - like rubbing salt in the wound. My bro and his wife are coming this weekend - I dont want to cancel them cause I only get to see them 2-3 times a year and havent seen them since Christmas. was hoping to break th good news - but guess we wont be now. 

Still, there is a glimmer of hope....here's hoping.


----------



## jogu07

:hugs:HelloLadies....

Thank you so much to each one of you for your soothing words, it really made me feel better...I am still shaken and not able to get over it, I say God why me God why me...!!! Sorry for being such a downer but guess this is the best place wherein I can vent and feel better..!!!

MrsMax...:hugs:..Dont worry, you are in my thoughts, hope its just MS and nothing else...!!! Stay strong and positive, I know its easier said than done however I am sure its a sticky bean and praying God for that...!!!

Lots of sticky baby dust to you...!!!

Love you all...!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Jogu :hug:

This place in my saviour. I would have lost my sanity a long time ago if it wasnt for this place :dust:

So far no bleeding this morning. The waiting is hell


----------



## MsJMouse

yay for no bleeding! :hug: mrsmax. Bring on tuesday.


----------



## rosababy

Oh mrsmax sweetie. How much spotting was it? Spotting is very common but definitely rest. I'm praying for u. Glad it's stopped for now. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks MsJ and Rosa

Rosa - the spotting was more than what I would think of as spotting. It was enough red blood to scare DH and convince both of us it was all over - but, the red blood only happened once and then I just had regular brown spotting. Light spotting over night, and pretty much nothing so far today. It is horrible just waiting to bleed again - not knowing what is going on. On one hand, this could be ok as people do have small bleeds, but it could all be over. After 2 years of disapointment I guess us LTTCers always think the worst.

Have been dozing on the sofa all morning - feel bad about work as I have missed so much recently, but sometimes you have to look after yourself first.

Hoping to report good news - if I dont bleed for another night, I might start feeling slightly better. love all you guys x


----------



## Crumbs

*mrsmax*, you are in my thoughts! I heard that it's common to get some spotting early on - I'm hoping that's it and your little bean is holding on tight. :hugs: Get some rest and take it easy and don't forget to drink tons of water. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax :hugs: I know how scary it is to see blood when you're pregnant. And no matter what people tell you, you will still worry and that's ok. It really does happen to a lot of ladies and mean nothing- I know that's not too comforting though. 

I had some spotting this pregnancy after DH and I had DTD. That put a stop to that. I also hear of some women having it when they're taking progesterone because you're putting the meds up by your cervix. Not sure if you're on progesterone, but that's a common cause too. There are a million reasons and sometimes there's no reason. Keep your head high and "try" to enjoy your guests this weekend. Tuesday will be here before you know it. I'm telling you- two of my friends had torrential down pours of blood, one of which lasted months (subchorionic hemotoma) and both of their babies are here and healthy. Just have faith and you'll know more Tuesday. I pray that it's just one of those things and on Tuesday will you get to see your bub. I don't know for sure, but my guess would be that the bleeding would continue and be accompanied by cramps if your body was trying to mc. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Thans Hopeful - logically I know that stuff is true. It is nice to hear it from someone else though. Beginning to look forward to seeing my brother and his wife - they are great fun and at least should offer a distraction and/or support.

:hug:


----------



## rosababy

It's good that you'll have a distraction. :thumbup: hopeful is right...do you have cramps? my sil is a midwife and she said unless it's heavy heavy flow AND with cramps, you're probably fine. :thumbup: Our cervixes are really sensitive. She said every time she dtd she bled a lot. (so why on earth would she continue to do that?! I guess because she knew it wasn't a problem, just a sensitive cervix, but she's more gutsy than I am.) Anyway, VERY glad to hear you're not spotting anymore and do not give work a second thought. YOu need to do what's best for you right now. Keep us updated.


----------



## rosababy

Oh and my sil's advice was to stay off your feet as much as possible for the next few days. :thumbup: I would do like modified bed rest. cAn you do that with your family in town?


----------



## mrsmax

Rosal - you are a lifesaver. No cramps and no more bleeding - nothing in more thn 24 hours apart from a tiny weeny bit of brown spotting. Feeling a little more hopeful. 

Have put myself of modified bedrest since it happened yesterday - spent all day on the sofa today. My SIL is just recovering from a broken ankle so we wont be doing much walking! Will tell them what is going on so they will understand if we take it easy. 

Happy Friday my lovely BnB ladies - thanks for being there for me. :hug: :dust:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Mrs.Max I am praying your little bean will stay put....snug and tight. Praying for the best
I actually know two women one who should be giving birth anyday now and another that is due next month. Both which had bleeding that lead to emergency room visits(one who's HGC levels went down) where they were told it was most likely the end. But as we see...not so. So I think you're doing the right thing. Get as much rest as possible and stay off your. :hugs: I know this is very trying. Hang in there. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, SO glad there's no cramping and the bleeding has mostly stopped. :thumbup: Excellent news. Keep on bed rest. How many weeks are you? Have you had any scan yet?


----------



## Aisak

Thinking of you MrsMax.


----------



## mrsmax

Sat morning now and no craming or bleeding overnight - so hopefully it was just a horrid scare. My scan was supposed to be thursday, but they moved it to 7am Tuesday morning. Here's hoping.

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## MsJMouse

Glad to hear you have had no cramping or spotting. :hugs: Sending you more positive vibes from down under mrsmax!


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Sat morning now and no craming or bleeding overnight - so hopefully it was just a horrid scare. My scan was supposed to be thursday, but they moved it to 7am Tuesday morning. Here's hoping.
> 
> What is everyone up to this weekend?

Good mrsmax. :thumbup: Still good today?


----------



## mrsmax

Yep - good today. The spotting continued through weekend but very light. Dh has told me to stay home today so on sofa watching TV. Scan 9am tomorrow - terrified, but will be good t9o know what the sitution is. At the mo we are in limbo. Still very bad Ms so clinging to that as a good sign.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

MrsMax- I was wondering how you did this weekend. Glad you are resting today and I hope it flies by so you can get to your scan tomorrow that will hopefully calm your fears. :hugs: Did you take your siggy away because you thought it was jinxing you? Sending you lots of sticky vibes!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Hopeful. I took it off when I had the bad bleeding on Thursday and thought I was miscarrying. I figured I didnt want to face seeing it if I was losing the baby. If I get a positive scan tomorrow, I will bring it back. Just feels too uncertain at the moment.


----------



## pink80

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow MrsMax xxx


----------



## rosababy

I noticed the missing siggy too, mrsmax. What time is your scan? FX everything is okay. are you still bleeding?

Is this your first scan? I wonder if it was a twin or something... :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

MrsMax - thinking of you tomorrow, sending hugs and prayers your way! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks ladies - you have totally made me well up!

It is 5.30am here and I am wide awake drinking decaf tea and eating toast trying to keep MS away. Scan at 9am!!!!!!!! Terrified and excited at the same time. No more bleeding - not even spotting really for 48 hours, so praying that is a good sign, but DH and I are prepared for the worst.

Love you guys :hug:


----------



## mrsmax

Hakuna - I see you are due TODAY!!!!!!! Good luck hon - hope baby doesnt keep you waiting. :dust:


----------



## MsJMouse

Thinking of you mrsmax. Hope the scan went well. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :wohoo: :wohoo:

One strong heartbeat seen!!!! MrsMax really is having a baby!!

They could see a small heomorridge (sp) where I had bleed from and said I might still have a bit more bleeding - but the pregnancy sac is nice and strong.

I am so relieved.


----------



## pink80

Woohoo :yipee: wonderful news Hun :wohoo:

Get that ticker back up missus!!! Xxx


----------



## MsJMouse

Brilliantly awesome news. I am so happy for you mrsmax :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now for my holy crap news - it does appear that I might be having a baby too!! Took a test tonight as I just wanted some good news (my grandma is really sick) and it appears to be positive. I can't believe it. :cloud9: Will confirm it tomorrow with another test.


----------



## rosababy

ALLLLLL GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

MSJ, shut the front DOOR!!!!! Praise Jesus!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: Post the test, girl!!!! I'm so thrilled for you!!!!!!

Mrsmax, SOOOOOO relieved! One perfect heartbeat!!!! :cloud9: And good that you saw a hemmorage (way too lazy to look up how to spell that :rofl:) so now you know why you were bleeding. And that you shoudln't be worried if you bleed more. :thumbup: Awwww!!! I'm so relieved for you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

Thanks Rosa - will post a pic in my journal. Shaking so much it is hard to type.


----------



## pink80

MsJ - woohoo!!!!!!!!

Can we see a picture

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::wohoo::yipee::happydance::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::wohoo::yipee::happydance::wohoo::yipee::happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

MSJ - That is AWESOME news!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

What a great day for our lil thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Crumbs

MrsMax :wohoo: I'm so happy to hear the good news!!! 

MsJMouse :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!!! I wanna see the test too! Yayayayay!!!

Hakuna! You're due today? Time sure flies!!! Wishing you a smooth delivery and a fast recovery! I can't wait to hear about your cute and healthy bundle of joy!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow what great news! Congrats MsJ on your BFP and hooray for a lovely heartbeat MrsMax!

I had my scan today, baby is still breech (and doctor is 99% sure that she will stay that way because amniotic fluid is low), but amniotic fluid holding steady at 7 cm, which is up from the 6 cm that it was last week. Next scan is on Friday, and next week on Tuesday and Friday. If fluid stays the same, I will be having a c-section sometime the week of June 4th (I'll be 39 weeks then). They are calling me to book either today or tomorrow. If fluid levels drop significantly, then they'll bump up the c-section. Excited either way that the end is in sight!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

AHHHHH!!!!!!! :wohoo:

MRSMAX So, so thrilled that you got to see the heartbeat. It's absolutely amazing isn't it?! :cloud9::cloud9:That's great that they saw the source of the bleed and warned you there could be a little more so that you won't worry if it happens. But most importantly your little bub is doing great!!!!!! :happydance: 


MSJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYY!!!!!!!! :wohoo::happydance::baby: Your little Hawaiian love child is on it's way!!!! Praying for a nice sticky rainbow baby for you!!! :happydance: Going to your journal to check out the evidence now!!!


Hakuna- You're almost there!!!! Good luck- you could be a mama in a couple of weeks time!! You have too little amniotic fluid and I have too much. :dohh: Sending the "just right" amount to our newly pregnant friends!


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow Hakuna - I can't believe you are so close. Hopefully your amniotic fluid stays level for the next week or so. I bet you can't wait to see your little one. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Hakuna, that's so soon!! You must be getting so excited! The nursery ready?


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup mostly everything is in place. Just a few odds and ends we have to finish, like assembling the monitor and the baby carrier. I'm a little bit nervous about the c-section but I can't wait for it to be over so I can meet my girl.


----------



## Regalpeas

MsJMouse Congrats again hun!:flower:

MrsMax WOOHOOO!:happydance: So glad the scan went well. I know you must be really excited.

Hakuna you know I am rooting for you and Ariana. I pray you don't have to get the C-Section. I hope your fluid numbers increase indicate positive things to come.
You're full term! Wow it feels just like yesterday you announced your pregnancy. Did the time fly for you? :) I am very happy for you, dh and LO. :cloud9::flower:


----------



## mrsmax

Hakuna - wow that sounds crazy - and yes, the time does seem to have flown by!! Doubt it has for you!! Hope the fluid sorts itself out and you have a nice peaceful (!!), healthy happy birth. Bet you cant wait to meet her :kiss:

Cant wait until you post a piccie.


----------



## MsJMouse

mrsmax - are you going to reinstate your ticker?? :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies, just wanted to stop by and say an early


* Happy Mem**orial Day!!!* 

DH and I are going away during the holiday for some R&R so I won't be posting for the next few days.

Also, wanted to say a year or so ago we were all kinda down and at some point not knowing where to turn but we found strength in one another. I think it has made all the difference. Look now.:thumbup: Most have gotten BFPs and/or even made progress on our TTC journeys. So glad to see that things have changed for the positive (no pun), because it's definitely an inspiration. We will all be there soon!

Thanks for continuing to be a great bunch. :hug:

Did that not sound like a freakin' greeting card? ROFL!

Okay I'm done. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Enjoy your long weekend!! :dance:


----------



## mrsmax

Regal - that is sooooo lovely. Have a great weekend :hugs:

MrsP - where are you?!!!!! We miss you.


----------



## jogu07

Wow...sorry was MIA....was out on a small holiday with DH and the wonderful holiday ended with AF...:cry: Yes, the witch got me days early, my cycles are becoming so unpredictable.:wacko:..ahhhh..!!!

Yay, :happydance: MrsMax..for you and your LO...Wher is ur ticker??? we want to see it...!!!

MrsJ - Tht is fantastic news....congratulations....stickiest baby dust to you..!!!


----------



## Aisak

MrsJ - big fat congrats to you!!! YAY!


----------



## readyORnot

MrsJ I'm a bit late but how exciting! So happy for you!

Hi everyone else, I hope you're all doing great. Sorry, had to skip a few pages which I don't normally do so I hope I haven't missed too many important updates but I'm always thinking about you ladies and wishing you the best

xx


----------



## mrsmax

ready - you are nearly due!!!!! How exciting. Hope it all goes well - please post piccies of lo.

MrsP - we miss you. Where are you? you ok?


----------



## Crumbs

*hakuna*, I noticed your ticker! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrsmax

yay Hakuna!!!! Congrats. Can we see a piccie? Hope all went well :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes Congrats again Hakuna! :)
:baby:
There's a pic in her parenting journal. The link is in her siggy. ***Warning extreme cuteness to follow*** Ariana is adorable. :)

Also, how's everyone been? 

Not much new here. My docs think I have hyperparathyroid. Gotta get that sorted out. Also, we ordered some Fertilaid for DH. We're waiting for it to ship as I type. Only issue is he's going to have to remember to take the 3 a day that is required.:dohh: It was hard enough for him to remember to take ONE zinc daily. Sigh. 

Other than that I feel like I'm in a time warp sometimes. It's like life is moving all around me but I am stuck in some infertility black hole. I look back to when we started. We have friends and family who have given birth and are pregnant or number 2 since then while we still wait. Others who said recently "Oh we're going to try" and they're pregnant now as well. All the while we're still at square one it seems.
Can't let this deter me but it's so surreal. Never thought I'd be here. Hard to be that one girl at home, work, and play who can't seem to get pregnant.
Not sad just bittersweet moments and sometime emptiness but we'll get through this!


----------



## Regalpeas

*Jogu* sorry about AF. :( Especially on Vacay. That little huzzy! Hang in there. Any other updates with you? Also :hi:* joeybrooks* and *Aisak*! Good to see you stop by! How's it going with you two.


----------



## mrsmax

Will go check her journal now. 

Regal - we have all felt what you are feeling at one time or another. And even though I am lucky enough to have my bfp, the feeling doesnt entirely go away. I was just looking at my friends baby's 1st bday pics and felt so jelous - he was an opps baby and he is one. I started TTc months before she got pregnant and nnow her baby is a year. For me, it was the distance that grew between me and such friends - not just caue i was jealous but because it was all baby suff that i couldnt identify with. It sucks - but you will get there :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks so much for the encouragement, MrsMax.

Do you have a journal? I thought you did but I can't find the link in my CP.

I see things are coming along, 9 weeks! That's awesome :)


----------



## mrsmax

I dont have a journal - would like to start one ut figure it is hard enough keepin up with everyone as it is. I think I will start one if/when i am lucky enough to hit 12 weeks. Hang in there.


----------



## Regalpeas

Okay that makes sense. Glad I didn't accidentally delete your journal. I kept thinking that's what happened.:haha:

Praying for your sticky little bean.:thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Please pray for Hopeful and her family. I'm not sure she'll be back on BnB, but she posted in her journal this morning. Her little boy was born and passed away. I thought you should know since she loves this thread...just not sure if she'll be back to update. I can't imagine how broken she is right now. It's so unfair.


----------



## Regalpeas

:cry: It's just so unbelievable. I'm sending prayers now.
We love you hopeful!


----------



## Crumbs

I am so heartbroken :cry: Hopeful, I can not imagine what you're going through. I'm at a loss for words. My thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## mrsmax

Hopeful - I dont know if you will ever read this - but as I said in your journal I am so so sorry for your loss. I cant imagine what you are going through. You sounded so brave and srong - we love you and send all our love and support your way xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'M BACK ladies! :hi: 

Apologies I went AWOL but I enjoyed the holiday so much and wasn't stressed about TTC I needed a longer break from here. It's been a month since I was last on and I was only away week.

First, to catch up:

Hopeful, I&#8217;m so so sorry chick, just read up on your journal and your baby boys story and had a good cry, life is so unfair, thinking of you :hugs2:

Thanks Finallyready &#8211; welcome back!

Mrsmax &#8211; Yay for your scan! :happydance: Sorry for your bleeding, it must have been very scary indeed.

MsJMouse &#8211; woo hoo!!!! :dance: So pleased you got your BFP!

Hakuna your little girl is adorable :cloud9:

Rosa/Mrsmax/Readyornot/Pink &#8211; can&#8217;t believe how far along you preggo ladies are already!

Regal &#8211; thanks for the visitor message hun :flower: it won&#8217;t let me post one back on your &#8220;wall&#8221; Hope you are ok.


I've been finding TTC much better not keeping track of where I am in my cycle, not using OPK's or checking CP. I did a lot of thinking on holiday and I think DH now wants a baby more than me! I just started thinking of the positives of being childless and it made me wonder if it is really what I want. I'm sure it is, I can't imagine my life without kids, but I feel so young still, certainly don't feel 31! (It was my bday when I was away.) If I was younger I might have had a break from TTC but because my clock is ticking we really need to get on with it! So I'm just seeing how things go, I'm CD 5 and I had a GREAT spotting cycle last month. Have not got past CD28 for over a year without spotting and managed to get to CD32, only 1 day before AF! :dance: Also managed a 15 day LP for the first time ever! I only know when I ovulated as I got very bad cramping again, on my right side this time, which lasted for hours. I'm having TV u/sounds again this cycle so will be interesting to see if I have another cyst on my right ovary (I suspect this) and what has happened to the one on my left. I was so sure I was preggo when I had no spotting and got past 12DPO, but :bfn:.

So I might not be on here as much as I used to as I'm not accessing it on my phone, only the laptop or ipad. I was too obsessed with BnB before, checking my phone every day and I don't think it was good for me but I've missed you ladies so much. I'm not gonna talk about my cycles until they're over with, so I don't have to think about it & get stressed, but will be here for general chit chat and to see how you are all doing :flower: xxx


----------



## MsJMouse

Loving your vibe at moment MrsPTTC. Sounds like you had a lovely relaxing holiday.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi MrsPTTC! Glad things are well with you. Sometimes a much needed break helps put things into perspective. The non tracking approach definitely agrees with me. One less stress for the day, week...month. Sorry about your bfn. Here's hoping you don't have to see one again any time soon!

I agree with stepping back and not being on so often. You have to find what works for you. We'll be here or close by to support you once you return or when you can post. I have periods of inactivity or infrequent posting. However, everyone welcomes me back into the fold when I return.



Afm, I had my biopsy. Glad that's out of the way. Also got a bfn today. I'm just waiting for my cycle to show. Nothing fancy. ALso, gotta get my vit D up and my weight down. The endless battle...


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Regal & sorry for the bfn hun. What's annoying me though is I'm trying to be care free & not worrying but my DH has turned into what I was before I went away & he's annoyed with my attitude! :dohh: I've just told him welcome to my world :wacko: I think I need to sit down & have a talk with him as he's not helping me feel any better which is the whole point of me chilling out :wacko:. Got my first follicle tracking appointment tomorrow morning, I'll report back! x


----------



## readyORnot

I'm so devastated to hear about Hopeful's outcome. Totally lost for words.

Hi MrsP, loving the new outlook. And big greetings and hugs to everyone else, just checking in now that I'm not working any more.


----------



## Regalpeas

So glad to see this thread moving. I thought it was on summer vacation. lol

Hi *Ready *:hi: good to see you! Only 23 days to go!!! WOOHOOO! Praying for happy and health delivery all the way through and many blessings. I know you're excited!

*MrsPTTC: *Thanks, AF came today. I'm really shifting my focus these days. What will be will be. If I get pregnant YAY if not YAY. IF YES AND NO YAY! lol I have no idea what the latter means lol but I really have to put my health first. So I totally understand. My dh isn't really on board either but opposite of your dh. I mean he likes the "no stress" sex. Actually I do too. Takes us back to our early days. :D However, he's like so slow to do anything. He doesn't follow up on his FS appts. He takes his vits when he feels like it. He doesn't want to talk about TTC in any capacity except his "we'll get pregnant soon." I'm done even asking him. He has to do his part on his own. He's very stubborn and will learn the hard way.This is a huge stressor that I am finally fully washing my hands of and trusting on a HP to spank his behind into order. He thinks if we just relax things will happen magically(which I never doubt the power that it can happen that way) but he has low sperm _almost everything_ and he has to work on that one way or another.

Anyway, don't get me carried away. I just made the decision to focus on my health so I can't sing the TTC/NTNP blues anymore anytime soon. Prayerfully DH will get his act together and I'll lose the weight needed so we can go in for treatment.

Praying everything goes well with you this month. :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah Regal your DH really needs a kick up the ass! :grr: Have any of his friends got kids? I've found that my DH changed when his friends started having kids and he's spent more time with my BFF's baby. It must have took him just over a year to start REALLY wanting it, rather than going with the flow. And now he is really down over it but he's also very negative - he was even talking about adoption the other day! Your attitude is like mine at the minute, I'm trying to focus on the positives of a BFN, if there are any :haha:.

Readyornot - great to hear from you and you've not got long to go! I know I was gutted when I found out about hopeful, so sad :( I hope she is ok.

So I had my scan this morning, that damn cyst is still on my left ovary, 3.2cm and they won't do anything unless it's 5cm or more. Hopefully it should go soon as the sonographer (or whatever her job title is lol) said they can last months but not years, and it must have been there at least 9 months now. No cyst on the right which is brilliant as I had such bad O pain last month I thought I might have one. Tiny follies on the left, can't see any big ones because of the cyst. 2 12mm follies on the left which is better than my last follicle tracking in October. Going back every 2-3 days for further scans. So much for me relaxing as I've no choice but to know where I am this cycle lol!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and forgot to say, my lining is good which is a relief seeing as what clomid can do to it! :dance: x


----------



## Regalpeas

Glad your linings good! That's very encouraging. But sorry about the cyst. Hope it goes away soon! It's okay if you track this one cycle :) lol I'm a tracker pusher. But seriously there's not much you can do this time around to free for all. You're making progress with your situation by going to RE/FS that's what counts !

My DH is in extreme denial. It's his way of handling the grief that will most likely need treatment and the reason we have to go is because of him. At least that's how it appears because his sperm count is low. I think he's just starting to feel the "pressure" around him. I know he'll fall in line. It's just going to take him longer.


----------



## hakunamatata

RP - Sending motivation and esteem dust to DH! :dust: Rooting for you both!


----------



## MsJMouse

Hakuna - your little girl is gorgeous!


----------



## mrsmax

I second that - and I love your blog Hakuna. Your lil girl is going to love reading that one day :) Hope you are getting some sleep!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So I am back on. A miracle happened when I gave up and got on with my life.

I am PREGNANT.

All by ourselves, we did it. No help. No drugs. No nothing. I just kept saying to myself, "Let go and let God." And I did.

We're not very far along. Somewhere between five and six weeks. But that's enough for me. I will not let last year's miscarriage influence this miracle. 

We did absolutely everything wrong when we got pregnant last month. I mean from not BD-ing multiple times around ovulation (I was overseas for a conference, had zero libido and we only did it ONCE the entire week we were away), to using non-sperm friendly lube, to me being on top, bouncing right off afterwards and "cleaning" myself up (I used to stay in bed, tilt my hips, be on the bottom during sex, etc.).

And YET. 

And yet. We got f-ing PREGNANTNANTNTNNANTNANNT!!!!!!!

O.M.G.

I still don't believe it. Other than my breasts killing me, being terribly tired in the afternoon, and feeling light-headed nearly 24-7, I feel good. My beta is through the roof though (16,783 on Tuesday), which is not normal for five weeks. Got checked out. Saw the gestational sac and the egg yolk. Not sure why my beta is so high, but I'm not going to dwell on it. This child is a MIRACLE and I must continue to let go and let God, and not worry. When I miscarried last year my beta never made it to 2,000 and that was at over eight weeks.

So I had to come on and share the news. I'll be off again for a few weeks because I'm actually getting on a plane again and going to do my diss field work. But I'll come back on and let you know how the nine-week scan looks. I have to have faith that we'll see a strong little heart beat when I come back. Baby will be there and growing strong. 

Much love to all....
:kiss:


----------



## MsJMouse

Oh wow soliel. That is just the best news. Congrats i am so happy for you.

Good luck with your field work and cant wait to hear how the 9 week scan goes.


----------



## pink80

Soleil - congratulations that's brilliant news :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Crumbs

Oh heck yes, *Soleil Breeze*!!! So happy to hear the news~! Congratulations!!! I needed to update my siggy! :happydance::hugs:

*Hakuna*, your baby girl is absolutely gorgeous!!! *readyORnot* I just peeked at your baby pic and OMG, he's oh-so handsome! Congratulations!!!

As for me, I'm sitting here just waiting for my little girl to arrive. Any day now! :pink:


----------



## rosababy

SB!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :bunny: :happydance: 
Shut UP!!! HUGE congrats to you, girl!!! I was so excited to see your name in here and even MORE excited to read your big news!!! YOu must be on cloud 9!!!! Ohhhh, God bless your little miracle. :cloud9: So happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray Soleil!! Wonderful news!!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Oh wow crumbs. I cant believe you only have ten days to go. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omfg soleil!!!! Congratulations!! It just goes to show it can happen when you least expect it! :dance: 

Regal, thank you Hun, hoping your dh will see the light soon!

Readyornot, checked your journal, congrats on your baby boy Hun! :happydance: he's gorgeous. Hope to hear the name soon. 

I'm going for a scan again tomorrow. Went on wed & 1 follie was 18mm so it looked like ovulation was any day. I've had no pain so not so sure it's happened yet. I hope it's not as we were supposed to bd tonight but ended up arguing :growlmad:. Sonographer did say my pain can't have been my cyst as its considered small... So guessing its been severe ovulation pain :shrug: x


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So wonderful to hear your news - still think about you and wonder how you are so great to get that post. Please let us know how it all goes :wohoo:

MrsP - good luck with the scan - you are next in line for your BFP


----------



## Aisak

Congrats Soleil!!! Wonderful news.

As for me...i'm super thrilled to announce that i've started a LTTTC journal. And by thrilled i mean pissed off and sad that i even have to type those goddamned 5 letters. Maybe it'll be like Murphy's Law and now because i've started such a journal i'll get pregnant *laughs so hard she falls off her chair*. Ahem.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Aisak bless you hun! Our time will come!

Mrsmax - not long for your 12 week scan???

Gosh Crumbs, can't believe your list of those still TTC is so short now! Scary!

My follie was 22mm this morning so is about to pop any time! So after DH went to sleep in a huff last night (cos he was tired, wanted to DTD but I was messing about on the ipad) - he woke me up at 1am insisting that we BD as he was worried we would miss our window! :rofl: Bless him! Will DTD again tonight and back for another scan on Tuesday x


----------



## mrsmax

Had my 12 week scan today and I was terrified but it went great! :happydance:

Sonographer said it was the perfect baby, measuring a couple of days ahead. He/she moved lots and we got to see the feet and hands and everything. 

Only downer (and there is always one) is that she thinks I should see a consultant at 21 weeks cause of my fibroids - she said not to worry I might just get some pain from them but shouldnt effect baby, but you know us LTTCer ladies!!!! Still, focusing on the positives. I didnt go for a Downs test, but she said even though I hadnt asked for one, she said the nuchol fold looked great and very low risk. Phew :) Will work out how to post photos soon!!!

Never ever thought I would get to today - it does happen ladies!!!!


----------



## Teeshawn

Hey i have been ttc for number 2 for 4 months now and i cant wait. i am 30 years old and how i wish they could just be twins so i dont have to try again for number 3


----------



## MrsPTTC

:wohoo: mrsmax!! Can't wait to see your pics, I'm so happy for you! Are you announcing it on fb soon? Can't wait to see all the congrats for you!

Welcome to bnb teeshawn & good luck!

I had another scan this morning, folly still there & 'raggy' so it looks like either I had just ovulated or it was shrinking & I'm having an anovulatory cycle :shrug: They seemed doubtful to be honest & don't want to see me again this cycle, just need to ring on cd1 & she'll have a look at my cycle... x


----------



## Aisak

Hey ladies.

My IUI is booked for July 5, 6, 7 (depending on when i get a positive OPK). i start Clomid tomorrow.

It's been a difficult couple of days. My assistant (i'm a teacher) had to be taken out of my classroom by paramedics yesterday and she died shortly after. We had worked together for 3 years and were close friends. Needless to say i'm devastated.


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax, so glad your 12 week scan went well!! :yipee: Now does it seem real?! Let's see some pics! And yes, you need to start a journal. Pronto.

Welcome Teeshawn! :hi:

MrsP, bummer about your scan. :nope: What's your plan for next cycle?

Aisak, I'm so sorry to hear about your assistant. :hugs: That's scary and so sad. That IUI is coming up soon though! Very exciting!

Afm, not much to report. Doing good. Jack is moving a lot lately, which is exciting. Often, he'll put a foot or something right in my ribs and I'm like what on earth are you doing?? :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Aisak how horrible for you :( so sorry Hun :hugs:. Great news about the Iui though! :thumbup: 

Rosa, I think she just needs to work out from my cycle on cd1 whether I've ovulated & assume if not they might up the clomid dose? :shrug: 

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just rang the fertility nurse as it occurred to me they could know if I definitely ovulated if they give me another progesterone blood test. I really don't like the woman, not as much as I hate the FS, but I just think neither of them have any people skills or are sympathetic to our struggles. Anyway, she said "they don't do it like that" and just to ring when AF comes and she'll show the FS my charts. I warned her when I didn't ovulate last time I had a normal cycle so I'm not sure what she'll determine from it! :wacko: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Glad to hear your 12week scan went well Mrs Max.

Aisak - so sorry to hear about your assistant. 
Exciting to hear about your iui. 

MrsPTTC - that nurse doesn't sound nice at all. Hopefully you did ovulate.

My ob appt today got rescheduled due to an emergency c-section. Also we found out my dad has cancer today :cry:


----------



## mrsmax

OMG - there is some bad news going around this thread - Aisak - I am so sorry about your teaching assistant. That must have been devastating. Hope you are holding up and able to focus on the IUI. Is this your first IUI? 

MsJ - I am so sorry about your dad's diagnosis :cry: Is it very serious? I lost my dad to cancer when I was young and I know how very sad and scary it can be - sending loads of love and hugs your way :hug:

I just found out a lady at work (I dont know her, she works in a different office) lost her baby at 23 weeks, born prematurely. So, so sad. I think about Hopeful a lot too and pray she is coping. 

MrsP - really doesnt sound like they are being very helpful. Grrrr. You have the patience of a saint!!

Rosa - yes, it does feel more real now, especially as I have come out the closet at work. They had all guessed though as I have been so sick and wearing seabands - but still nice to be open about it. I still worry that it will all go wrong, but trying to be positive and act like a "normal" pregnant person :blush:

Will start journal very soon :)


----------



## rosababy

msJ, I about had a heart attack here. I read your post as YOU had to have an emergency c-section! :saywhat: Thank God you're okay. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs: What kind of cancer? 

MrsP, did they say why you're doing 6 more months of clomid before an IUI? That's an awful long time to do clomid...

mrsmax, it must be so nice to be out of the closet! I had to laugh, because over here (might be the same for you) it means you've told everyone you're gay. :rofl: I was nervous until I got into my 2nd tri, to be honest. I kept saying I just want to be a "regular pregnant lady." I eventually got there. You will too.


----------



## readyORnot

*Aisak* I am so sorry about your assistant. Keeping my eyes peeled about IUI updates.

*MsJ* I am so sorry about your dad, my stepfather had bowel cancer 12 years ago. 

* MrsP* thanks hon, and I hope that woman gets an attitude transplant sometime very soon... 

*Rosa*, glad to hear Jack's been exercising loads!

Hi *Teeshawn*! :hi:

*Crumbs*, thank you - can't wait for your announcement!

Hope everyone else is okay too

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmmm...so I may not have ovulated?! I don't think so!!!!!!!! :cloud9: x
 



Attached Files:







STP62662.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9









IMAG0574.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## readyORnot

OMG MrsP how exciting!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

I am doing a happydance at my desk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! OMG! OMG!!!!!! I am soooooo happy for you :wohoo: You can be bump buddies with me and MsJ!!!! :)

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Tell us more - we want to hear what made you test, how you felt, what DH said... we want details lady!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

MRS P!!!!!!! SHUT UP!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny: :headspin:

tell us more!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Mrs P!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah thanks so much girls, love you all! I dont know but with potentially not ovulating I just felt like testing early to put me out of my misery. I've accumulated loads of tests over the years so I took an IC, faint line, then took a superdrug early test, faint line, then a FRER, evaporation line, then another IC, faint line. I was sure I had line eye but knew as I'd taken 4 tests unlikely. I rang DH but he was in the car with his car share buddy so I told him to ring me when he got to work in private. It wasn't very romantic as I just said to him there was no point in considering another holiday to turkey this year as I've just tested! He was like 'and?' :dohh: I asked him if I should do a digi as I'm only roughly 9dpo & he said yes. So I did it! Couldn't believe it! So I text DH the pic, he's shocked. Very early days though & lines aren't thY strong, but FX'd for a sticky bean! :dance: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & I'm ok, been having horrible dreams since Sunday, bad stomach today & having a little bit of cramping, but I know that's normal x


----------



## Regalpeas

*OMG* 


*SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
CONGRATS to Soleil and MrsPTTC!!!!*


:wohoo::loopy::bunny:


*I am so happy for you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the best news yet. *:flower:

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-score010.gif


*Happy and Healthy all the way through!!!*:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Mrs P :cloud9: How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And at 9DPO too. Yes, cramping very normal - I had period type pains for a few days. Just enjoy your BFP - you testing to see it getting darker?


----------



## rosababy

I totally had af cramping, in fact, I had it throughout most of my 1st tri. :wacko: Very disconcerting. Weird/bad/vivid dreams is totally a preggo symptom! I've had them since before I tested. So happy for you!!! Have you called your ob yet?


----------



## Regalpeas

hakunamatata said:


> RP - Sending motivation and esteem dust to DH! :dust: Rooting for you both!


Thanks he needs it!!!We need it! :)




MrsPTTC said:


> Regal, thank you Hun, hoping your dh will see the light soon!

Thanks!!! I have the same prayer!



Aisak said:


> As for me...i'm super thrilled to announce that i've started a LTTTC journal. And by thrilled i mean pissed off and sad that i even have to type those goddamned 5 letters. Maybe it'll be like Murphy's Law and now because i've started such a journal i'll get pregnant *laughs so hard she falls off her chair*. Ahem.


Omg! I love your brand of humor Aisak! :rofl: Hope you won't have to be in that journal too long. I fully intend to stalk.



mrsmax said:


> Had my 12 week scan today and I was terrified but it went great! :happydance:
> 
> Sonographer said it was the perfect baby, measuring a couple of days ahead. He/she moved lots and we got to see the feet and hands and everything.
> 
> Only downer (and there is always one) is that she thinks I should see a consultant at 21 weeks cause of my fibroids - she said not to worry I might just get some pain from them but shouldnt effect baby, but you know us LTTCer ladies!!!! Still, focusing on the positives. I didnt go for a Downs test, but she said even though I hadnt asked for one, she said the nuchol fold looked great and very low risk. Phew :) Will work out how to post photos soon!!!
> 
> Never ever thought I would get to today - it does happen ladies!!!!


:happydance: Great news!!! Glad the scan went well. Fibroids are so pesky. Pray yours don't cause you any pain or alarm. So happy for you! I can tell you're beaming right now. :hugs:



Teeshawn said:


> Hey i have been ttc for number 2 for 4 months now and i cant wait. i am 30 years old and how i wish they could just be twins so i dont have to try again for number 3

WELCOME!!!! Stay awhile! This is a great thread!



Aisak said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> My IUI is booked for July 5, 6, 7 (depending on when i get a positive OPK). i start Clomid tomorrow.
> 
> It's been a difficult couple of days. My assistant (i'm a teacher) had to be taken out of my classroom by paramedics yesterday and she died shortly after. We had worked together for 3 years and were close friends. Needless to say i'm devastated.

Oh I am so sorry to hear this Aisak. Such horrible news. Hang in there. Praying for your strength during this time as I know it's painful for you. :hugs:Your IUI is in the next few days. :dust: hope this is it hun!!!



rosababy said:


> Afm, not much to report. Doing good. Jack is moving a lot lately, which is exciting. Often, he'll put a foot or something right in my ribs and I'm like what on earth are you doing?? :haha:

Lol Very active. Getting ready for when he gets outside, ya know. :)



MsJMouse said:


> My ob appt today got rescheduled due to an emergency c-section. Also we found out my dad has cancer today :cry:

I am so very sorry MsJMouse.:hugs: Praying all goes well and that your dad makes it through and beats cancer!!!! I'm here if you need someone to talk to.


Crumbs-So closeeeee!!!!! Cheering you on. You'll be a mommy soon!:happydance:

Jogu? Where ya been?

Everyone else :hugs: and :kiss:



Afm, not much just refocusing my attention on weight loss, career and home life. Yes I have my moments but there's only but so much I can do. DH has to get his sperm count up. If he doesn't try to fix it what can I do but pray for a miracle. Although, I have been giving him 2 of his 3 required fertilaid pills as of late. He's been good about it. Now I just pray he remembers to take them at lunch. Then I pray that they help his count. And as always I pray we get pregnant. So much to pray on. What else can ya do, eh?:shrug:


Also, for those who celebrate, Happy Independence Day! Hope you're enjoying even though it's very hot. :/


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah regal & readyornot Thanks chicks! :rofl:

Glad to hear its normal, I just can't believe it. Not sure when to ring the dr's Rosa, I know they don't usually test you as home hpt's are so reliable, but they'll need to make a midwife appt. I need to ring the FS on cd38 to arrange an early scan, assume its to make sure there's no twinnies, though very little chance of that as they could only see 1 follie. Mrsmax when did you ring your gp? And where's these scan pics you've been promising?! :D Yes will be testing again until I''m happy with the line ha! 

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Regal fxd the vits do the trick for dh, does he drink much or smoke? x


----------



## Regalpeas

Does not smoke or drink. But he's been a couch potato for years...wears too tight boxers rofl...well sometimes I think he does and he uses too much technology which may have an affect on it. Really I don't know why his count is so low. The FS just said "many factors". They thought it was a varicocele but it wasn't. :shrugs:

Sometimes it's just hard to change bad habits. I know myself it's not easy to just fall into line of what's necessary for pregnancy. So we'll see.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah it is hard, my dh came around eventually, but I guess every mans lightbulb moment is at a different point, hope your dh's is switched on soon! Lol x


----------



## rosababy

mrsP, my ob said to call when I tested positive to schedule an 8 week appointment. of course, I had already had about 10 appointments before that one with my RE. :haha: But had I conceived naturally, that's what I would have done. :shrug:

Regal, at least he's taking 2 a day. :thumbup: That's better than none. And he's being good and taking them when you ask. Not much else they can do, really. :shrug: He's had his :spermy: tested right? What were the numbers?


----------



## jogu07

Yay Mrsp...Congrats...:happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:...Heres wishing you H&H 9 months...I am so happy for ya...!!! I still dont believe it..!!!

Hey RP...Thanks for asking hun...just dont feel like writing anything...theres nothing much going around...currently on CD 43 and not ovulated yet, my cycles are a mess now...DH has not got his SA done yet...MIL had come to stay with us for a while and trust me what a torture it has been for me...:dohh: She kept shooting all the questions regarding TTC and put me in an awkward position...!!! She kept me reminding me of my falied attempts to attain motherhood...:cry: I am feeling so down, feel like I am one barren woman who doesnt deserve kids..!!!

Sorry for the rant gals but could not refrain myself from doing it, I know its a happy moment and trust me I am very happy for all of you..!!!

God bless you all and stickiest baby dust to everyone...!!!


----------



## Aisak

Congrats MrsP! Lots and lots of BFPs here lately :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Jogu & Aisak! 

Jogu, sorry your MIL is being a nightmare, how insensitive! :growlmad: Of course you will get your bambino, your time will come. Think you need to tell DH what a :mamafy: his mum has been though! x


----------



## mrsmax

Jogu - good to hear from you. Been worried. We all know exatly how you feel hon - I know it deosnt help, but we have all been there and it will pass and you will get your BFP, but darn it seems so unfair at times. It took us exactly 2years, 5 ailed rounds of clomid and one IVf to get our BFP, but I got there and you will too. :hugs: I know how it can hurt when people (esp MILs) are insensitive - you have to tell DH - you need his support more than ever. I told my DH if his MIl said one more critical/mean thing about TTC she wasnt allowed in the house when I was there!! Extreme, but it did the trick. 

Aisak and Regal - same to you ladies. It seems such a bloomin' long and unfair journey. I am confident you will all get there - I just hope that it hurries up. Sending you all loads of love xxx


----------



## pink80

*MrsP!!!!*

What wonderful news - congratulations :happydance::wohoo::yipee:
:happydance::wohoo::yipee::happydance::wohoo::yipee::happydance::wohoo:
:yipee::happydance::wohoo::yipee::happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi pink! Thanks hun :thumbup: Nice to hear from you, how have you been? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey I've been upgraded to addict ha ha!


----------



## pink80

I'm ok, cant believe I'm 20 weeks next week - need to get through my scan and I hoping I'll relax a bit more

Are you going to get a ticker?


----------



## jogu07

Thanks ladies....Your support means a lot to me and has made me feel better..!!! Wish I could tell my DH that however have asked him to speak to her directly and tell her to keep out of it, we will let them know when we are pregnant...!!! Gosh she is so annoying, dont feel like talking to her...!!!

Anyways, I feel much better now and you know what I am CD 45 and FF has decided to give CH but the mother of all sorrows is it says I ovulated on CD 42 which was on 4th July and we last dtd on 2nd JUly after which DH went away for his tour and would be back only tomorrow so guess we have missed that precious little eggie this month..!!! Thinking of trying Soy next cycle, what do you all think..?

Asiak and RP, we all will be blessed soon...I am keeping you both in my prayers...!!! Yes, I believe in Him and know that our time is coming..!!!

God bless and Good luck to everyone...!!!


----------



## jogu07

Mrs P...Wheres your ticker..????


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, I've just got rid of my old TTC ticker but I'm not putting a new one up just yet! AF not even due yet, though that is debatable as I usually only have a 12 day LP but last month it was extra long & think it was 14 or 15, can't remember. I believe I'm 12 dpo, but could be 11 or 13....

Pink glad everything is ok hun, are you finding out the sex? We will be team :yellow:. 

Jogu glad you're feeling better chick, yes DH really needs to tell her to but out! 

x


----------



## pink80

I'm staying team :yellow: xx


----------



## Crumbs

Hi ladies! I'm a little late, but I'm still here. *Aisak*, so sorry for your loss :hugs: *jogu07*, I hope you've recovered after the visit and totally forgetting about MIL! Don't let her get to you, my MIL is the same and it's so hard to ignore, but it's the only way to keep sane!

*MrsPTTC* Congratulations!!! :hugs::cloud9: I am so happy for you! Wishing you a sticky, sticky bean and a smooth pregnancy!

*To all my fave pregos*, I wish you all a healthy baby and an easy delivery and recovery!

Last but not least, introducing my little baby. Born June 29th. Here she is at 8 days old.
https://img194.imageshack.us/img194/4429/attempt2.jpg

I'm halfway delirious and totally sleep deprived but oh-so happy! To those still waiting ... *you're time will come*!!! I'm so rooting for you. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Crumbs she is beautiful! Positively angelic! Congratulations!


----------



## jogu07

Aww Crumbs...shes so cute..!!! Congrats on becoming a mommy..!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs!!!! I was thinking we hadn't heard from you for a while!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: She is so adorable, just perfect! How was the labour? Tell all! What's her name & weight? And thank you, I knew we'd get there in the end!

Pink, nice one, team :yellow: Do you have any names picked yet? We like Harry for a boy and I like Lily, Scarlet, Violet and Amelie for a girl - but we need to go through a baby book, plenty time ha! :)

Here are the latest HPT pics. Pic 1 is Friday's tests (10-11DPO) Pic 2 is this mornings test (12-13DPO.) I was super excited about the First Response on Friday as it's not a FRER, I used my last FRER on the Wed & got an evap! So to get a decent line on an ordinary First Response was good! Also the 2nd one is a Superdrug early test, same as I took on Wednesday and is definitely a lot darker! :happydance: I am a POAS a holic I tell you I must have taken 15 tests :rofl:

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0580.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0585.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats Crumbs. She's a doll! So precious. So happy for you! :)

Thanks everyone for your supportive words.

@Jogu good to see you posting. I understand how you feel. It's so extremely hard. The pain and the reminders of the very thing that's already hurting you...It's all so unbearable at times. 
I'm glad your dh supported you in this situation. Hang in there honey! Your time is coming. Hope you continue to feel better. :hugs:

Also, have you tried Fertility Vits to aide in stabilizing your periods?

@Rosa- Last count was 8million the original was 2 million. Low count, low motility, and poor morphology. Abnormal sperm was the diagnosis. DH's fs wants him to get his count up to 10 million viable sperms for IUI and/or IVF washing. He was put on clomid which he didn't really take. Said he preferred vitamins. So here we are trying vits for 3 months or so then going back for another SA. Also,you're right. Definitely better than nothing, but still less that recommended. And that makes me think it won't help unless done as instructed. :(


Yay for team yellows! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! One of the most gorgeous babies I have seen. Congrats - well worth the wait!!!!! How was the birth?
MrsP and Pink - yay - we are team yellow too!!! I want to find out, but DH doesnt so I have given in as it means so much for him to keep it as a surprise. I thought we were going to be the only team yellows - so pleased you guys are too - we can discuss decorating and clothes buying stratagies!!!
Regal - glad DH's :spermy: are making progress - how annoying he woudlnt take the clomid though, but hoepfuly the vitimins will do the trick and you guys can take the next step in 3 months time :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC said:


> Crumbs!!!! I was thinking we hadn't heard from you for a while!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: She is so adorable, just perfect! How was the labour? Tell all! What's her name & weight? And thank you, I knew we'd get there in the end!
> 
> Pink, nice one, team :yellow: Do you have any names picked yet? We like Harry for a boy and I like Lily, Scarlet, Violet and Amelie for a girl - but we need to go through a baby book, plenty time ha! :)
> 
> Here are the latest HPT pics. Pic 1 is Friday's tests (10-11DPO) Pic 2 is this mornings test (12-13DPO.) I was super excited about the First Response on Friday as it's not a FRER, I used my last FRER on the Wed & got an evap! So to get a decent line on an ordinary First Response was good! Also the 2nd one is a Superdrug early test, same as I took on Wednesday and is definitely a lot darker! :happydance: I am a POAS a holic I tell you I must have taken 15 tests :rofl:
> 
> x

I peed on tons of sticks - just so much fun to see a second line after years of seeing just the one!!!! Are you doing the conception timer ones? I loved seeing those go up to 3+ :blush:

Oh - we have our names kinda picked, although lots of my initial choices were dismissed by DH so they are kind of compromises, but the girl's name more so than the boy's. We like Lucas for a boy (DH chose this but I am a closet One Tree Hill fan so happy with this choice!!) and Arabella for a girl. Havent even looked in a baby book though so could all change!!!!

You booked to see your GP yet?


----------



## pink80

It seems everyone finds out so I'm glad we are all team yellow together :friends:

As for names - we keep talking about names but haven't looked at a book yet.... at the moment we like Jack and Zack for a boy and Olivia, Amelia, Scarlet and Jessica for a girl....

I've sort of decided what I want in the nursery, but I won't be buying anything until after the 20 week scan, it's the Babies R Us Winnie the Pooh Starry Night set
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...Cotbed-Bedding-Set(0047565)?searchPosition=21

And then my OH is going to design some wall murals and we are going to put this quote on the wall above the cot

&#8220;Sometimes&#8221;, said Pooh, &#8220;the smallest things take up the most room in your heart.&#8221;

There is so much choice though, it's a bit overwhelming!!!

MrsP I've pee'd on so many tests, I liked seeing the lines developing each day and what different tests looked like :blush:


----------



## rosababy

oh crumbs. she's BEAUTIFUL!!! love those pics too, what a fun little pose/set up. i'm taking notes so i can get some really cute pics in the hospital and the first few days at home.

i can't believe you're all staying team yellow! what about all of your faithful bnb buddies who want to know what you're having???? :rofl: My brother and his wife were team yellow for their first and just found out the sex of their 2nd. they were going to stay yellow but caved last minute. :thumbup: I was pretty pumped! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

mrsp, those are some nice tests!! honestly, i think i only peed on one or two sticks. :shrug: after the nurse called with the good news, we ran upstairs and i peed on one then, took pics, etc. then i think i had another one lying around so i may have peed on that...can't remember. i probably would have peed on them all, but just didn't have them and didn't feel like buying them. 

regal,well 8 from 2 is a pretty good jump! but doc can't do anything with less than 10? is he doing all of the loose boxers, no laptop on lap, not sitting in a chair too long during the day...all of those things? My doc said blueberries were great for sperm too.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, yay Mrsmax another team yellow! I like Lucas too, and Arabella is so unusual, very pretty. Love your names too Pink! :thumbup: DH hasn't approved my girls names yet but he did agree with Harry before I was preggo. Plenty of time ha ha very early days...

Mrsmax no not rang the docs yet but will on Wednesday when I am _definitely definitely_ late! Also ringing hospital on Saturday. 

I can't wait to test again tomorrow! I do have 1 more digi & I'll probably leave it for another week or 2.

Ha Rosa yeah sorry we are the party poopers staying team :yellow: BUT it means it'll be even more exciting for you girls!

Regal, your DH doesn't seem to be coping with things very well. I hope you can convince him to start taking the clomid. But it's brilliant there's been an improvement!

x


----------



## Crumbs

Thank you all for the kind words! We're absolutely thrilled, yet ridiculously tired! My labor wasn't ideal but surprisingly, it worked out in the end without complications. I was sick with the cold just 2 days prior. I was super weak, sore throat, runny nose. I was telling her to stay in until I beat the cold, but she had other ideas. My water broke at 2:45am and I had about an hour sleep. I noticed a green tinge and knew we'd have to come into the hospital because of the meconium. I dealt with 1 horrible midwife that induced my labor with a dose of oxytocin, then she went MIA! As in she never returned! I was begging for an epidural but the doctor was also "busy". Then a new (and wonderful and supportive) midwife came and took over (thank goodness). When the doctor finally came, and I was prepped, she *failed*! She tried 4 times and it failed! She said that she pierced some nerve and I may have headaches and she has to stop but if I want she'll ask another doctor to do a spinal tap only good for 2 hours. I agreed. But then they measured me and I was already 8 cm dilated and I knew I wouldn't get anything. 

At one point, I really thought I wasn't gonna make it. I was just so tired. But somehow I managed. She was born at 4:30pm. 3260 grams, 50 cm (7lbs 3 oz, 19.7 inches). Her name is Emily Olivia.

Even now, I'm still in shock that I managed to do it. Not having any family around made things a bit harder as well but somehow we're managing. And so far, she's healthy and that's all that matters. :cloud9:

BTW, I managed to tear up my poor husband's hand and I didn't even know it. Apparently, I was digging into his skin when my contractions came! I hardly had any nails so I have no idea how I managed that!


----------



## mrsmax

Wow Crumbs - that sounds liek an ordeal!!!!! I am so pleased it worked out ok and hope you arent too traumatised (and hubby's hand is on the mend!). Does that mean you did it with epidural in the end? Well done you if so. I love the name - Emily and Olivia and two of my favourites :cloud9:


----------



## pink80

Crumbs - she is beautiful and well done you on the delivery xx

Love the name - Emily is the name we have chosen as a middle name, so Olivia Emily is top of our list :D


----------



## mrsmax

Pink - 20 weeks today. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah crumbs, what an ordeal you had! But a beautiful little girl you've got to show for it, she really is adorable! Both you & Hakuna should share some more cute photos, I love seeing them & I'm sure the other girls do too! BTW I love her name too :thumbup:

Pink, when's your next scan again?

AF due date today girls! And 2 lovely lines, 1 on an IC & the other a first response. Can't wait to ring doc tomorrow! :D

x


----------



## pink80

Thanks MrsMax - happy 14 weeks to you :hugs:

MrsP - my scan is a week tomorrow - really want to know all is ok xxx


----------



## rosababy

pink happy 20 weeks!! :happydance: I was so nervous for my 20 week scan too. I'm sure everything will be just great!

mrsP, so you'll call tomorrow and then get a ticker right? :winkwink:

crumbs, wow, that sounds like not so much fun. :nope: But you're a rock star for getting through that with no drugs! Good for YOU! I'm learning lamaze techniques because I'm convinced that I'll be one of those women who for some reason can't get an epidural or something. :wacko:


----------



## liz0012

Hello- I am 31 and I went off BC last month, got a period June 30, right after I stopped BC. My husband and I have been ttc since. The ovulation calendar says that I am most fertile tomorrow. So that means my ovulation stick will be negative until tomorrow? Was that period I got in June due to me going off pill or a real period. I bleed like a normal period. What do you think?? Elizabeth


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm sure everything will be fine pink but i imagine it very scary. I am already impatient for my 12 week scan ha ha :coffee: as cant wait to start buying things. I meant to say, I love the nursery set that you want :thumbup:

Oh Rosa I don't know what to do about a ticker, I don't want it to bring bad luck! :wacko: not sure whether to wait until after the first scan :shrug:

Hi Liz, welcome to BnB! No I'm afraid it doesn't mean that as the calendar is not necessarily right, your ovulation can differ by days each month, I know mine did. Also, you get a positive opk usually a day or maybe even 2 before you ovulate. If I were you & could start all over again I would do what my FS said from the beginning & don't use OPK's or chart or anything like that, just BD every 2-3 days. I know I was on clomid but was on it for months, started to relax & I eventually got my BFP. Seriously, that is how I will be doing it next time (next time?! Lol) good luck! :dust:

X


----------



## rosababy

Oh pish posh, mrsP! A ticker will not change anything. Although who am I to talk? I waited until my 2nd beta or something to get one. :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pish posh?? :rofl: you're funny. I'll have a think about it, I'm just so superstitious... saying that I have had a pack of 3 lovely white baby grows in a drawer since last year. I can explain that one though as I bought them for a friend then she mentioned she had loads of neutral things so thought 'right let's keep them for myself!' ha ha x


----------



## liz0012

MrsPTTC said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine pink but i imagine it very scary. I am already impatient for my 12 week scan ha ha :coffee: as cant wait to start buying things. I meant to say, I love the nursery set that you want :thumbup:
> 
> Oh Rosa I don't know what to do about a ticker, I don't want it to bring bad luck! :wacko: not sure whether to wait until after the first scan :shrug:
> 
> Hi Liz, welcome to BnB! No I'm afraid it doesn't mean that as the calendar is not necessarily right, your ovulation can differ by days each month, I know mine did. Also, you get a positive opk usually a day or maybe even 2 before you ovulate. If I were you & could start all over again I would do what my FS said from the beginning & don't use OPK's or chart or anything like that, just BD every 2-3 days. I know I was on clomid but was on it for months, started to relax & I eventually got my BFP. Seriously, that is how I will be doing it next time (next time?! Lol) good luck! :dust:
> 
> X

Thanks for the reply what is FS and BD and BFS I think you mentioned? I am new to all the abbreviations;) Elizabeth


----------



## rosababy

FS = fertility specialist (also might see RE, reproductive endocronologist)
BD = baby dance (sex)
BFP = big fat positive, as in a pregnancy test

no worries, we were all there once! There should be a page somewhere that explains all the abbreviations.


----------



## liz0012

rosababy said:


> FS = fertility specialist (also might see RE, reproductive endocronologist)
> BD = baby dance (sex)
> BFP = big fat positive, as in a pregnancy test
> 
> no worries, we were all there once! There should be a page somewhere that explains all the abbreviations.

Thank you!!!!! Been doing a lot of BD :haha: but the OVK has been neg:nope:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for filling Liz in Rosa! It's second nature to me now, sometimes I even go to put them in texts then realise I'm not on BnB! If you use opk's you need to start earlier in your cycle Hun, I think the instructions tell you when to start deepening on the length of your cycle. I found this website very good For Q&A www.peeonastick.com x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & rosa I have tried to get a ticker, however it won't let me copy the code on the iPad & the laptops power cable is bust & we're waiting for a new one. I'll put one up soon though x


----------



## rosababy

yessss!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pmsl :winkwink: x


----------



## readyORnot

jogu07 said:


> it says I ovulated on CD 42 which was on 4th July and we last dtd on 2nd JUly after which DH went away for his tour and would be back only tomorrow so guess we have missed that precious little eggie this month..!!!

*Jogu* you may not have missed it - although an egg can only survive for about 24 hours, sperm can live for up to 7 days inside a woman so the best time to DTD is as much as possible during the 7 days before and the day of ovulation. So 2 days before ovulation could be absolutely ideal! There's hope yet.:flower:
*
Ctumbs* - congratulations hon, she's gorgeous!


----------



## mrsmax

Mrsp - yay, you have to get a ticker. I waited for my beta I think and felt scared gettig it - bt a ticker will not change the outcome. I love having mine and watching it change. You deserve to enjoy evey step. 

I love this thread coming alive again - so my BFPs in the last 3 or 4 months - makes me soooo happy :happydance: after a long break with none. Maybe it is contagious after all :wink:

Pink - I will be terrified before my 20 weeks scan - but will be so nice to get to that milestone.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know its definitely come alive again, & even without the BFP's everyone is more chatty lol :friends:.

Can't wait for my ticker, hope the laptop charger comes soon though I guess I could write down the code & put it in manually, will try later :thumbup: x


----------



## pink80

MrsP - that's weird, I've done a ticker from an iPad.... What ticker are you using..?


----------



## liz0012

pink80 said:


> MrsP - that's weird, I've done a ticker from an iPad.... What ticker are you using..?

Pink80- Was it hard for you to get pregnant? We're you on BC before you conceived?? How long did it take?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thebump.com I think it's called. If I'm honest I'm not bowled over by the iPad, I prefer the laptop! It's new though so maybe I don't know what I'm doing lol x


----------



## jogu07

readyORnot said:


> jogu07 said:
> 
> 
> it says I ovulated on CD 42 which was on 4th July and we last dtd on 2nd JUly after which DH went away for his tour and would be back only tomorrow so guess we have missed that precious little eggie this month..!!!
> 
> *Jogu* you may not have missed it - although an egg can only survive for about 24 hours, sperm can live for up to 7 days inside a woman so the best time to DTD is as much as possible during the 7 days before and the day of ovulation. So 2 days before ovulation could be absolutely ideal! There's hope yet.:flower:
> *
> Ctumbs* - congratulations hon, she's gorgeous!Click to expand...

Thanks dear.. FF has removed the crosshairs and its because of three consecutive low temps(absolutely below the coverline) so I guess I am in a limbo now..:dohh:.!!!

I am on CD 51 and still waiting to ovulate..!!! Guess should consult the doc and get it induced..! What say..?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cd51? Oh dear Jogu, how frustrating chick. Yep I would go to the docs & they might give you some provera x


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow I go MIA for two weeks and so much happens! 

Congrats on your BFP Mrspttc. How exciting. Another bump buddy! 

Crumbs - your little girl is just gorgeous. Wow your labour sounded a bit full on - I was only speaking to someone the other day who had to have a general for a c-section cause the spinal block didn't work.

Jogu - I think I would go see the doc if ov hasn't occurred at cd51. :hugs:

We are on team yellow also. Sorry Rosa. I have a feeling we are having a girl but I don't want to find out and have everyone buy us only pink! 

Mrs Max - we also like Lucas for a boy but Amelia for a girl. Ages away though so we may change our mind yet.

Pink - good luck with your 20week scan. I have my 12week scan booked for the 23rd. Getting a bit nervous about it so I am dragging my mum along as dh can't make it.

On the down side my dad has been diagnosed with melanoma - I think I said I lived in skin cancer capital of the world. :dohh: but he is fairly positive so I guess we just wait and see.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw MsJ sorry to hear about your dad chick :hugs: I hope he will be ok & am sending positive thoughts your way.

Thanks for your congrats, its starting to become real now, I had confirmation from the doc today that I am officially PREGNANT! :dance: The midwife is calling me next week :) I'm ringing the hospital tomorrow to stick two fingers up ha ha :winkwink:. I can't believe how far on you are now! Almost the 12 week scan :D Please tell me the next 7 weeks go quickly! 

How's everyone else? 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

OMG I used my last digi & it's jumped straight to 3+!! Wow :wohoo: really wasn't expecting that! x


----------



## mrsmax

MsJ - so sorry about your dad's diagnosis - glad you are all positive though and I know that mostly it isnt fatal so I am sure you will all pull through it. Lots of positive vibes sending your way :hug: Good luck with the scan - it will be sooooo exciting!!!!

Wow - another team yellow!!! I so thought I was going to be the only one. Would be so fun if we both had Lucas's :)

Dh has gone away for a week on a course so mum has come to stay and look after me - I am still pretty weak and rubbish with sickness so dh not want to leave me home alone. we were supposed to go on a mini trip to France but had to cancel :( Still, all will be worth it. 

Happy weekend everyone x

MrsP - I loved it when my digi jumped to 3 plus - a very good omen and I had a great strong beta so I am sure this is great news for you :happydance: So excited.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Shame about your trip :( Why have you cancelled? Because of your sickness or DH's trip? Hopefully your MS will go soon as I've read between 12-16 weeks! :thumbup: 

Thanks hun, I got my tickers on now too, yay! :D Here are the pics I've been promising as the laptop is now fixed... x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0580.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0585.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0588.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0597.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0600.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rosababy

mrsJ, so sorry about your dad. :hugs:

mrsmax, sorry you're feeling sick and that your trip is canceled. Is it ms or something more?

MrsP has a ticker!! :happydance: how's your little poppyseed doing today?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Poppyseed is actually an Appleseed! :dance: Not too good, well mammy isn't :( Upset stomach yesterday & sore throat, & today (it's Sunday here now) I've woken up & my throat is just nasty. And I'm back to work tomorrow after a week off too, happy Sunday, NOT! How's Rosababy? 

x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Poppyseed is actually an Appleseed! :dance: Not too good, well mammy isn't :( Upset stomach yesterday & sore throat, & today (it's Sunday here now) I've woken up & my throat is just nasty. And I'm back to work tomorrow after a week off too, happy Sunday, NOT! How's Rosababy?
> 
> x

Ah yes, that's the week my dh sang johnny appleseed all week. :dohh: Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good. rest all day! I'm doing fine. Just watching dh put the dresser together and planning how I'm going to organize the drawers! :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Is this the dresser in baby's room? Exciting! 

I've got cold, sneezy & runny nose, also had a headache :cry:. I hope its just a one off & I'm not going to be one of those sickly preggy people lol. It's frustrating as you can't take much except paracetamol! 

x


----------



## rosababy

yes, dresser in the baby's room. It's finally together and I had to stop putting stuff away because I'm totally overwhelmed! :haha: What to do I put in the dresser, what do I hang, how much can I fit in there...:wacko: Just taking a break from it for a while.

Sorry you're feeling so sick. Yes, it's very frustrating that we can't take anything. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rosa. I'm back to work today but still feel bad, throat not so sore though. I wish the blooming hospital would ring me back with a scan appointment, can't wait & keep checking my phone :rofl:

Aw how lovely you sorting out all your babies things, not too long now! 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So my scan is 8th August! :wohoo: later than I expected though as I'll be 8.5 weeks :shrug: but at least we'll be able to see more then. Funny when she left a message she said 'I assume you'll just be a few days pregnant, so booked you in for 8th aug' Days?? Think she means days overdue, but in actual fact I found out almost 2 weeks ago! I'm trying to get the time changed as its slap bang in the middle of the day, so if I speak to her I'll let her know I tested early... x


----------



## hakunamatata

Exciting! Hope we can see pics!


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - so excited for you. 8.5 weeks is good though as you will get to see the heartbeat and everything!!!!! and no, the next 7 weeks wont go quickly :wacko: but worth the wait!!!!

Yeah, cancelled my trip as still beinmg sick. :sick: I have been sick almost every day for 9 weeks - cant wait till it goes and I can enjoy being pregnant. Everytime it seems to get better it comes back worse. Rosa - the dr diagnosed hyperdemesis at 10 weeks and gave me drugs, but I havent gone back as it is manageable most days now - seeing midwife on Froday so will see what she said as I am still 8 pounds lighter than I was when I got preggo :(

Missing DH too....

still, loving my growing bump!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bump pic mrsmax!!! Sorry you're feeling so horrid, hope I don't get it that bad but think I will as I've heard if you get car sick its worse, & I have a history of travel sickness when I'm a passenger! My scan has been brought forward to 1st august now that she knows I got a BFP earlier than she thought! :dance: Also got my midwife booking in appt for 6th Aug :) 

Of course will post pics of jelly bean Hakuna! How's your LO doing?

x


----------



## dbluett

Hi Ladies. It's been awhile since i was on this thread. I just finished a cycle of gonal-f 75 units (15 shots) and an IUI last Saturday. Now I am on the 2ww. Very exciting to see alot of BFPs. 

Wishing everybody the best of luck!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Last year at nine weeks and two days I miscarried. Today, at nine weeks and two days I am told that I will miscarry. There is no heartbeat. The baby stopped developing a while ago.

I am truly f*cked.

Three years and counting. One miscarriage. One about to happen. No babies.

I am about to enter the dark place again.

I hate how much this hurts. I hate that I don't understand why this is happening again. I hate that I still feel pregnant, but nothing will come out of this. Nothing but more heartbreak.

What else can I say?


----------



## pink80

Soleil :hugs: there are no words that can help but know that we are here for you and you will come through this dark place. It doesn't seem like it now and it will take a while but you'll get there

Big :hugs: I'm so sorry xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh Soleil... :hugs: I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil, I could cry for you Hun, I'm so so sorry :( I'm sorry you're in a dark place, but we're all here for you whenever you want to vent or cry or whatever... Perhaps you should talk to someone, perhaps a counsellor? Can the drs do tests to see what caused it & to prevent it? Sending you huge hugs :hugs2: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back dbluett, wishing you luck with your IUI Hun, when are you testing? x


----------



## dbluett

My test is on July 30th. It seems so far away. This is the first time being at this point since we started trying Jan 2011.


----------



## MrsPTTC

How come Hun? Not sure what you mean? It is a while to wait, you must be waiting til AF is late are you? x


----------



## readyORnot

Soleil, I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rosababy

oh no. no no no no no, SB. :sad2: I'm so incredibly sorry. I have no words... I'm so sorry.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I hope this is not too insensitive following Soleil's dreadful news, but readyornot I've just noticed you've had your baby! Congrats Hun, he's gorgeous x


----------



## readyORnot

Thank you MrsP, I still can't believe he's here!


----------



## MrsPTTC

You'll have to share your birth story Hun :) x


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - I could scream, stamp my feet and cry and cry for you. Why is life so unfair????!!!!!!!! :growlmad: :cry: I cant say anything - I am really beginning to get mad at those BabyGods - there is no ryhme or reason to any of this. I am soo sooo sooo sorry :hug:

x


----------



## readyORnot

MrsPTTC said:


> You'll have to share your birth story Hun :) x

here it is!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

And congrats to Readyornot! You have a treasure to cherish.

It's funny, I kept thinking that I had a treasure or gift inside me. Until Tuesday I would have had no idea that anything was wrong. Blissfully unaware.

But the breasts definitely don't hurt as much. Progesterone is dropping.

I was fine yesterday; kept busy. And then today I was cleaning and came across a CVS receipt from June 14th for my pregnancy test purchase and now I'm crashing. 

Agony. Sometimes you cry so much you can't believe that there's any more liquid in you to spare. My head aches. My heart aches and I don't want to hear "At least you know you can get pregnant without help." 

What is the point of getting pregnant if you will never have a baby at the end of it? WHAT???!!!

I dread seeing anything again, but I want to miscarry naturally. I want to mourn my little one and not have him or her whipped away. I don't want to go through miscarriage again, but I no longer want to be a tomb.

I love this baby so much. I wanted this baby so much. It was our miracle and it was supposed to stick.

WHY? Why didn't it stick? 

:shipw:


----------



## Aisak

Oh Soleil. My heart just aches for you. It's not fair.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hug: Soleil, sorry you're having to go through this heartache again! It makes me so angry! :grr: have the doctors said anything? They can do tests for recurrent mc's right? I know girls on here that have had 2 or more mc's & have gone on to have perfectly healthy babies, though you'll never forget the ones you've lost :hugs: x


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - we will never say that to you here hon - never. I cant imagine your pain and it makes me so angry that life can be so unfair. I have "met" so many wonderful ladie in the last 2 and a bit years since TTC and I cant work out why such a "simple" miracle is so easy for others and not for the amazing women on this forum :nope: I m sure when hyo uare ready you will get some tests to see if there was a reason for these losses, but I imgine you need time to grieve first. I hope your bdy co-operates at least in that you can avoid hospital.

You will get there, but right now I cant imagine you believe that so we will believe it for you :hugs:

MrsP - happy lime day hon. How you feeling?

I have my second midwife appointment tomorrow - excited, but terrified she wont find a heartbeat or something - I guess us LTTcers find it hard too believe anything could work out for the good.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks mrsmax but it's a sweetpea not a lime :haha: wish I was a bloody lime i'm worried sick! And if I'm honest I got my AF date wrong so I'm actually only 6 weeks tomorrow I need to change my ticker! I wrote in my diary 7th july for AF but my FF chart said 8th, I thought my chart was wrong, but I can work it out from when I took my clomid & it was the 8th :dohh: I'm ok my cold is moving south & is in my throat now but my cough has subsided so think its on it's way yay! I don't blame you for being worried Hun, I will be too, every step of the way. But I'm positive everything will be fine & you'll hear your orange! You must let us know how you get on :hugs: The next 13 days cannot go quick enough for me! :coffee:

x


----------



## rosababy

SB, my heart breaks for you. :sad2: It's not fair. I just hate hearing how sad and heartbroken you are. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP -:blush: of course it is a sweetpea - sorry! It looks like a lime to me. Those first few weeks are hell hon - but we are all here for you nd I have a feeling you are going to be just great :hugs:

Had my midwife appointment and heartbeat heard - phew. My mum came with me as DH is still away so that was nice - she also enjoyed the experience as this will be her first grandchild. Bump kept moving out of the way of the doppler - you could hear it whoosing around. The mw nicknamed it wriggler - have a feeling that might stick!!

My MS appears to have gone today.....it has been bad this week so hoping this might finally be it. If it is, I might have the strength to start a pregnancy journal!!

Happy weekend ladies xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw mrsmax I'm so happy your wriggler is ok & you heard the heartbeat! Lovely your mum got to experience it too. This baby will be both mine & DH's parents first grandchild too. Glad your MS has gone, think mine has just started, feeling pukey on & off but not sure if its more to do with my head cold! :shrug: 

Thanks I'm sure everything will be fine with our pea but just worry with the amount of MC's you hear about x


----------



## pink80

:hi: ladies - how are we all?

MrsMax - great news about hearing the heartbeat, mine does the same thing when I use a Doppler (got one at home that I have been using since 11 weeks). Now I can feel baby kicking when I use it :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

God, Soleil I don't know what to say except I feel your pain and I hear you. I can't imagine exactly what you're going through but I too have many of your same questions.

Soooooo soooo sorry about your loss.:hugs: Praying you find the answers you need. Praying for better days ahead, comfort for your soul and hope that your ttc dreams will come true.


----------



## MsJMouse

Oh Soliel I am so sorry to hear this. I would never wish for that to happen to anyone let alone any of you lovely ladies as it is just horrible to hear those words when you thought nothing was wrong. 

Take care. If you want to talk I am here.


----------



## MsJMouse

Had my scan yesterday. Amazing how much it looks like a baby versus my fuzzy blob of four weeks ago. Starting to feel I can relax now as it all looks like it going well this time. 

Will post some scan pics once I am online using a computer rather than my phone. 

Yay for a scan date MrsPTTC. 

Wow Mrs Max you are fifteen weeks. Hopefully Ms is on its way out for you.

Rosa - I can't believe you are 33weeks.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi pink :howdy: I&#8217;m ok thanks, cold has gone but have a huge bloat! DH just laughs at me whinging as it&#8217;s gonna get so much worse! I know it&#8217;s not a baby bump as it&#8217;s only the size of a pea, but I definitely have a bloat. 

Preggo ladies, when did your proper bumps start?

MsJmouse, so pleased your scan went well, I&#8217;ve googled scan pics at every week and it is amazing how different they are at 12 weeks!

1 week until my scan :dance: Can&#8217;t wait! 

x


----------



## rosababy

great news on the scan, msj! I loved when jack started looking more like a baby...doc was like this is jumbo shrimp time. :haha: can't wait to see pics!

mrsp, my bloat started right away, but i"m sure some of that had to do with ivf meds. I did feel bloated from the get go though and started wearing flowing shirts and bigger pants. Proper bump...probably not really until 14-15 weeks though. I had what I thought was a bump at like 12 weeks, but looking back it just looks like I hadn't gone to the gym in a few weeks. :haha:


Afm, just got back from Michigan and I have to tell you, when you think about planning a long car trip in the 3rd tri, DON'T! :haha: It was not a fun trip out there. I tried to drink a lot of water but still have tons of bh contractions, which are very painful turns out! Also, I'm to the stage where if I eat too much, I have really painful gas. The trip back was better though. I had learned my lessons and was quite comfortable, despite the many bathroom stops we had to make. :blush: Only 6 weeks left!


----------



## liz0012

rosababy said:


> great news on the scan, msj! I loved when jack started looking more like a baby...doc was like this is jumbo shrimp time. :haha: can't wait to see pics!
> 
> mrsp, my bloat started right away, but i"m sure some of that had to do with ivf meds. I did feel bloated from the get go though and started wearing flowing shirts and bigger pants. Proper bump...probably not really until 14-15 weeks though. I had what I thought was a bump at like 12 weeks, but looking back it just looks like I hadn't gone to the gym in a few weeks. :haha:
> 
> 
> Afm, just got back from Michigan and I have to tell you, when you think about planning a long car trip in the 3rd tri, DON'T! :haha: It was not a fun trip out there. I tried to drink a lot of water but still have tons of bh contractions, which are very painful turns out! Also, I'm to the stage where if I eat too much, I have really painful gas. The trip back was better though. I had learned my lessons and was quite comfortable, despite the many bathroom stops we had to make. :blush: Only 6 weeks left!

Rosababy- how long did it take for you to conceive?


----------



## rosababy

liz,
we started in June 2010 and finally got our bfp on december 30, 2011 with our 2nd round of ivf. Feel free to read the first post of my ttc or preggo journal. :thumbup: What about you?


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I bit the bullet. I called and scheduled a D&C for Friday. Of course, now that it's scheduled I am a wailing ball of misery again. I think I might post one more time post-D&C to let you know how it went, but I am waaay too much of a downer to be clouding up this thread right now.

I decided, rightly or wrongly, on the D&C to get baby2 tested in the hopes that it can shed light on what's going on and maybe provide answers so that we can get a baby3 who actually makes it screaming and kicking into this world. :cry:

You know, I balled after making the appointment. And it's not even that I am crying because I am scared of the "unknown" or that I really don't like having medical procedures done (shoot, I could wait this one out another week or so and miscarry naturally like last time). It's because I will no longer have baby inside of me. 

I know I said I didn't want to be a tomb anymore, but I fear even more not having Little One in me. And I know it doesn't make any sense because it passed on a long time ago, but it gives me a semblance of what it could have been like...I'm still pregnant right now. It's crazy. It hurts. I am so, so tired of this. 

So, yeah. I'm crying because Friday will make it official. I won't be pregnant anymore. I won't have that little being that was a part of me inside of me.

I really don't like being like this, or feeling like this. And I have to keep telling myself that it's okay to be sad, to grieve, and even to be angry at times. It's even okay to have good days and good hours. 

But Looooooooooooorrrrrddddddd I would never wish this on anyone. I don't get it. I really just don't get it. I keep wondering if there were some lesson that I was supposed to learn from the first miscarriage that I didn't, so that I've got to go through this again? W.H.Y? And that's the biggest problem. I need answers, and I just can't get them. So that kills me even more.

Maybe babylove2 will shed its light and help a could-have-been-momma out.

:sad1:

I am so happy that so many of you are progressing well through your pregnancies :kiss: Rub your tum-tums and send a little prayer my way. One day this will all be over. I will have my baby. Maybe it won't genetically be mine, but I will have a Little One (or Two!) to watch grow and shine! I've got to keep telling myself that. And here's Bob singing in the background, "Every little thing is gonna be all right...I say don't worry..." Hah.


----------



## readyORnot

Soleil, my heart breaks for you.

I know it's no consolation but I experienced a loss several years ago and it is an awful thing to go through.

I can't wait until you have a child of your own to love and hold and raise. Like you said, one of these days you WILL have your baby.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Soleil, I feel so sad for you I really do :cry: You so deserve your rainbow baby, you will get there, & hopefully the tests will get you there. I think you're doing the right thing hun. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling & how tough Friday will be. I'll be thinking of you :hugs: x Oh and don't be daft about not posting much, you need to vent & we are here for you x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Rosa, I know some of my friends showed around 12 weeks but only just. I won't mind having a bump I'm sure I'll love it, just its a fake bump I have at the minute ha ha. Oh sorry your car trip was a nightmare :growlmad: x


----------



## readyORnot

MrsP I was bloated from the very begining but it started to turn into real bump around 9 or 10 weeks for me.


----------



## rosababy

SB, I'm so sorry. :sad2: Will you get testing done to see why so many mc? I am praying that you will have your forever baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh that's quite early readyornot :thumbup: x


----------



## Crumbs

I'm thinking of you today, *Soleil Breeze* :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

SB - thinking of you today. :cry: You are totally doing the right and brave thing. It seems like it will never happen, but I think the lesson from BnB is that it will happen. For some horrible reason some paths are (a lot!!) longer than others, but there is usually a baby or two at the end of it.

sending you lots of love today :hug:


----------



## readyORnot

thinking of you today Soleil


----------



## MsJMouse

Thinking of you SB.: hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPttc - I had some bloat early on - couldn't fit my work pants then a week later it was less and I could fit them again. I think I am just starting to get a bump. The thing I am finding is that by the end of the day I feel like my stomach is in my lungs - all squished up and I am wondering if it is cause I haven't really popped yet. I have a job where I sit all day.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Me too MsJ I'm sitting all day and I think it'll be quite hard with a big bump. Funny you should say your bloat went after a week as mine has also gone down a bit now! :D 

Soleil, I hope you are ok after yesterday. Take care hunni :hugs:

x


----------



## Crumbs

Hi ladies, I'm popping in to ask for your positive thoughts and good vibes. I've been having a hard time recovering, I was diagnosed with a uterine infection and have been taking antibiotics but it doesn't seem to be working and have had a fever. I just feel miserable. It's not only exhausting but so difficult when trying to keep up with a newborn. DH's been trying to help but he can only do so much.

I'll be calling my doctor first thing on Monday, but just needed some support. Going to the emergency room doesn't work here. I was already told to go before but when I was there, the priority is so low that I would have spent all night there - and all the nurses agreed to just wait until the next day to make an appointment. Opposite of what the hotline told me on the phone. This happened when I first found out about the infection so I know it'll be the same if I call again after hours.

Please keep me in your thoughts. I really hope I can get better soon.


----------



## readyORnot

sorry you're having a hard time crumbs, I'm thinking of you and hope you get sorted out soon.:hugs:

My early pregnancy bloat never went away. I just went straight from bloat to bump.


----------



## mrsmax

Crumbs - poor you. I hope they sort you out soon hon - horrid with a newborn to care for xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww crumbs! Hope you get well soon sweetie, thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So it went smoothly. I started to cry once I was on the table. "This isn't the way this baby was opposed to come out..." and that was my last memory (they decided to knock me out right then and there!). I had no bleeding afterwards; a little on Sun. and today I am counting it as CD 1 (sigh...). It's like a light to moderate flow now. There goes the lining that tried to grow a baby...

I'm not a religious person, but last week I went to this place called Unity and went again yesterday. They're a pretty positive group of people and I need some of that right now (a girlfriend introduced me to the group). So I thought I was all in a good mood/right frame of mind yesterday and, well, after the service I came home to make lunch and boooyyyyy, did I ever take out my repressed anger on the plate and falling-apart sandwich! I mean, I bashed it all right in!!! Slam, slam, slam, SLAM! This rage just came up and I couldn't hold it back. DH was like, "Was that really necessary?" and I said, "Don't judge me" and promptly left the apartment (not totally rude, I did tell him to call me if he needed anything since he has a stomach bug right now, poor soul). 

I guess I have not quite moved from the "anger" stage of the grief/healing process. :shrug:

DH is such an angel. He listens to me go on and on. And I can be so negative at night times about this whole thing. I'm just pissed because, yes, I lost a baby again, but also because, dammit, I was doing so well this summer. I was on a break. I was not checking. I was FINE with that. And then I got pregnant. Baby was SUPPOSED to stick. If you're going to come into my life just like that, you're supposed to STAY. So now I'm back with all the f-ing baggage that I got rid of months ago. Heavy, heavy, heavy. 

Of course I have my good days, too. Today I'm fine. I'm already trying to figure out when I can start IVF; counting days on the calendar as if I have any control over this. "Oooo, October looks good." SEE! I haven't learned anything yet!! :haha: 

Anyway, I'll be on here "on and off." I really do want to follow your beautiful pregnancies, the little ones that have already made it into this world, and just be there for you if I can. But you know, some days it's going to be a bit hard to see all the babies that are joining us and I don't have one to share with you. Don't think that I'm not so happy for you gals who have gotten pregnant and about to have/already had your babies - because I am! - it just reminds of what I don't have yet. And sometimes that makes me sad and I don't like being sad. :nope:

All in due time SB, all in due time. :sleep:

Crumbs - drink some cranberry juice, girl! My mom used to suffer from mad UTIs and swears by the stuff.

:kiss: to all!


----------



## readyORnot

Soleil, I haven't the words, so :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rosababy

SB, :hugs: love you girl. Thank you for updating...I think of you often. I'm glad you found a group irl to support you.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Soleil. My heart is breaking for you :cry: We're here for you hun :hugs: I completely understand about the upset at us preggos & mothers. I sometimes found myself getting jealous or upset & it must be so much worse for you having experienced pregnancy. It's great you've got that support group hun. Are there any loss threads you can join on here that can also give you some comfort? When will they have completed their tests? I hope you get some answers. Take care xx 

I think a lot about Hopeful & her precious angel. It's so tragic. I hope she is ok & has lots of support. We miss you hopeful :hugs: xx


----------



## MsJMouse

Oh Soleil - my heart just breaks for you. I am glad you have found a group irl that you can talk to as that was the hardest thing for me last year. :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Crumbs - I hope you get the infection sorted. :hugs:


----------



## Aisak

Thinking of you Soleil. 

IUI #1 did not work. i managed to get my period the first day of vacation. Of course. IUI #2 will likely be this weekend.


----------



## MsJMouse

Aisak - sorry to hear iui did not work and how rude of af to arrive on first day vacation.:hugs: good luck with no. 2


----------



## rosababy

aisik, i'm sorry it wasn't successful. :hugs: will you do anything differently for this next iui?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw sorry Aisak :( FX'd for #2 though!

Here is Baby P, heartbeat seen, measuring 7 weeks 2 days, another scan booked for 2 weeks :thumbup:

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0632.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## readyORnot

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw sorry Aisak :( FX'd for #2 though!
> 
> Here is Baby P, heartbeat seen, measuring 7 weeks 2 days, another scan booked for 2 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> x

:happydance:


----------



## rosababy

MrsP, very happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay MrsP. Awesome news!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :) x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Rosa I cannot believe that you are going to have a baby in your arms in five weeks or less! WOOWOWOWOWOOWWW!! I can still remember the bun in the oven photo! :haha:
MrsPTTC - what a sweet relief! There is a little nugget of gold in there! No excavating until next year some time, tho! :winkwink:
Aisak - that bites. Try not to worry about it until you've done about three or four and they're busts. I was lucky the first time, and then #2, 3 and 4 - NADA. Such a frigging delicate, intricate, complicated process! If only it were a matter of putting :spermy: up there! :dohh:

AFM, post-op infection. Getting over it. Just another part of this joyful process. In about three weeks I'll hopefully know what stopped the development of this baby (apparently it takes a long time to karyotype). :wacko: 

The weekend is soon here! YEAHHHH!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil thank you :hugs2:. You sound like you're doing better Hun, hope they get the results back soon so you can start a plan of action! I love your siggie its very sweet. Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## rosababy

SB, thanks hun. It's so nice to hear you positive and I love your new siggy too! :thumbup: Sorry about the infection...is it painful? Will you do another round of ivf soon?


----------



## Crumbs

Aisak, sorry to hear about the IUI. Fx for your next one! 

MrsPTTC, Yay!!! :happydance:

Soleil Breeze, I'm happy to see you back on here. Have I told you how strong I think you are? :hugs:

As for my uterine infection, according to my blood tests, it's passed. I insisted on a follow-up appointment and got another internal exam and it looks fine (though that's what they said last time before my blood tests came in). My uterus is still not shrinking but oh well. I'm just happy I no longer have an infection. I was a mess!

Thinking of you gals and crossing my fingers for you Rosa! I hope you have a smooth delivery!


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - that is wonderful news.

SB - you are my hero. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Crumbs you're still pregnant according to your family status :winkwink: Pleased your infection has gone :thumbup:.

Mrsmax, we still want to see pics of mini max lol 

x


----------



## Regalpeas

Stopping in to say hi to you lovely ladies. :hi: :hugs:

@Aisak sorry about IUI #1. Praying # 2 is it for you!!! :)

@ Soleil hope you feel better soon. You rock! I am so proud of your for keeping the faith You are such an inspiration. Praying for your forever baby soon!!! 

@MrsPttc what a wonderful scan so excited for you!

@MrsMax- 2nd trimester! WOOHOOO!!! :) Where does the time go, I tell ya. Glad you're doing well.

@ Rosa- soooo close. Praying for an uneventful healthy delivery. :)

@ Crumbs glad you're feeling better. Hope everything sorts itself out quickly.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, had another scan today :D measuring 9 weeks 2 days & it's looking more like a baby now, could make out which way up it was & nurse reckoned she saw it's stumpy arms moving :haha:. Will post a pic at the weekend. Mrsmax I'm still waiting to see your scan photo! 

What's happened to this thread, it seems to have died a death :cry: it needs some reviving ladies! Regal, how are you? 

x


----------



## hakunamatata

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi ladies, had another scan today :D measuring 9 weeks 2 days & it's looking more like a baby now, could make out which way up it was & nurse reckoned she saw it's stumpy arms moving :haha:. Will post a pic at the weekend. Mrsmax I'm still waiting to see your scan photo!
> 
> What's happened to this thread, it seems to have died a death :cry: it needs some reviving ladies! Regal, how are you?
> 
> x

Glad you're doing well! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi ladies, had another scan today :D measuring 9 weeks 2 days & it's looking more like a baby now, could make out which way up it was & nurse reckoned she saw it's stumpy arms moving :haha:. Will post a pic at the weekend. Mrsmax I'm still waiting to see your scan photo!
> 
> What's happened to this thread, it seems to have died a death :cry: it needs some reviving ladies! Regal, how are you?
> 
> x

We seem to go through dry spells sometimes, don't we? :shrug: 

Glad your scan went well! It's so exciting when it finally starts to look like a baby! Just wait until you see it moving! 

Afm, I'm full term today! :dance: Checking the toilet for my mucous plug every day now, and I think I'll get checked for dilation for the first time tomorrow at the doctor. I have a feeling it's going to be zero centimeters, which means Jack will be in there for a while. :wacko: I'm pretty ready for him to come.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Because there surely IS a drought going on here! :rain:

Can you believe that I have not stopped bleeding yet?! It's been over two weeks! :wacko: At least it's moving on to the light brown side; no longer red. I also feel my ovaries working, which makes me happy. Unlike last year when it took me a few months (two or three?) to ovulate and get a period again, I feel like I am going to be getting my post-miscarriage period within the next three weeks. Maybe I'll even ovulate this week. Here's to hoping! :coffee:

Rosa, I don't have any plans of IVF at the moment. After the debacles at the beginning of the year (when they overstimulated me twice and I never got to the egg retrieval), I'm not jumping up and down at the process. I am being ridiculously optimistic and believing that we'll get pregnant again on our before the year is out. :haha: Come next year, if it hasn't come to pass, then we'll try IVF again, I think. I just need to let go again and just be. I've made peace with the loss of my baby, but I have not yet made peace with myself. 

I thank you girls for your support. I'm really not so strong. It's funny you say that though. I broke down the night before last. And I mean BROKE down. Sobbing uncontrollably. It was about 1am. I was sleep-deprived. :blush: I couldn't sleep. I told DH that I have tried to be strong and he, being the most supportive husband that a girl could ever wish for, said "You ARE strong." And kissed me and kissed me until he dried all my tears away. :hugs:

It's a matter of trying to see the positives right now. I came across two quotes the other day that I am trying to keep at the front of my mind:

1. To be upset over what you don't have...is to waste what you do have - Ken Keyes
2. If you don't get everything that you want, think of the things you don't get that you don't want - Oscar Wilde

It wasn't my time (twice! Grrr) but it WILL be my time. Maybe I'm delusional, but I have to believe that. I really do.

Okay, enough of me. :kiss:

For the new momma's on this thread: What is the thing that your baby does that most brightens your day? 
For the pregnant momma's-to-be: what are you most looking forward to about being a mom?
For those of us still in the TTC boat: why do you want a little one?

Bring on the shower of answers! :winkwink:

:rain:


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: hi ladies - I love it when this thread is active. :)

SB - your post bought tears to my eyes. I love those quotes and your DH sounds wonderful. That is one thing I have noticed in the TTc community on here, lots of wonderful DH's - yet on the pregnancy threads there seems to be a lot of rubbish ones!!! :wacko:

I am so pleased you have come to peace with your loss, but sorry you still being harsh to yourself. :hugs: I like your plan though, to take it easy for a while and maybe think about IVf next year IF IF IF you need to - but a natural pregnancy is such a good sign you wont need it. 

In response to your question - I am most looking forward seeing my Dh with his baby - I just love him so much and I cant wait for him to be a daddy. He will be amazing. I also cant wait for those calm moments (I think there are some!) when baby is clean and sleeping in its basket making little snuffly noises!!!! :baby:

I also cant wait to not feel sick anymore and to get my appetite back - I miss loving my food!!!!

Have just booked our Babymoon to Paris. I cant wait. We go mid October by Eurostar (the train from London). It is only for 3 nights but really need a break - havent left my home time since April cause I have been too poorly and had to cancel a holiday last month with my mum - hopefully I will make it to Paris though!

MrsP - I cant believe you are 10 weeks already :saywhat: Time is flying and Rosa - Jack will be here in less than 2 weeks I am sure!!!! I hope so.

Regal/Jogu - how are your guys?

I know Pink has some news - but will let her tell. 

MsJ - no news from you for a while. Hope things are ok with bump and your dad :hug:

AFM - MIL was her usual horrible self this week when we went out for dinner. Long story, but I really dont want her to have much to do with Put-Put (our name for Bump), she just isnt nice to me or DH. Sigh. 

20 week scan on Monday - I am terrified! Pregnant ladies - were you scared? I cant believe that everything will be alright. 

x


----------



## rosababy

SB, I can not believe you're still bleeding. that totally sucks. Hopefully by now (a few days later) you are back to no bleeding? Good news on the ovaries making themselves useful though! I totally get not wanting to jump back into ivf, especially after your frustrating times this past year.

I also like those quotes. And your dh is so sweet. Mrsmax is right, usually the dh's on these ltttc forums are. :thumbup: You are certainly a strong woman, even though you don't feel like it all the time. No one feels strong 100% of the time. Doesn't mean you aren't. :hugs: I still believe you have a forever baby coming. And that day will be so perfect.

As for what I'm looking forward to: I look forward to meeting Jack for the very first time and crying tears of joy with my dh as Jack opens his eyes for the very first time and sees us. (Gosh, I'm making myself cry now :blush:) I look forward to all of the "firsts." First time he recognizes us and smiles. First laugh. First bath, first step. I look forward to bringing him home and introducing him to our pup. I look forward to sleepy afternoons with Jack on my chest and dh making cookies. Annnnd now I want cookies. :haha:

And like mrsmax said, I look forward to being able to be comfortable sitting in any position, not getting winded from walking up one flight of stairs, having a glass of wine, sleeping on my back and going to my favorite gym classes. :rofl: But those are all secondary. I'd give them all up in an instant again.

Mrsmax, PARIS?! You're so lucky!!! We went to Michigan. :rofl: not exactly Paris. And then I remember that you're already over in Europe so it's probably not AS big of a trip for you as it would be for me, but still. That's a pretty cool babymoon. Have you been before? What will you do while you're there? 

sorry your mil sucks. :nope: And yes, I was absolutely terrified of my 20 week scan. For several weeks before, I was scared. Everything will be fine. :thumbup: When is your scan? I forget if you're finding out the sex...

Must go see Pink's journal if she has one...I'm curious now.

Afm, I'm doing fine. I think Jack may have dropped a little, or at least is starting to drop. I can eat more, my gas pains have gone away, my bowels are back to normal, I don't feel like Jack is trapped up in my ribcage under my boobs...all good things! My pelvis is more tender and it hurts more to walk. However, i posted pics in my journal and it certainly doesn't look like he's dropped from the pics, so who knows. I would be SO happy if he came a little early. I keep going into the nursery to "show" him that we're ready for him! I tell him several times a day that he can come any day now! We're ready! Hopefully he's listening. :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - your post made me tear up too - but in a good way. These pregnancy hormones!!!! 

I have been to Paris before - a couple of times, but both when I was 18 and 19 so w did it on the cheap. I was with American friends both times actually and one night we ran out of money and slept out by a fountain by the Louvre :blush: This should be a very different experience!! Paris is only 2 hours from London by train, so 5 hours door to door for me so no big deal really. Also, got a great deal in a little Boutique hotel in the Latin Quarter so not costing us lots of money. I guess we take it for granted in the Uk being so close to all these wonderful european cities! Will take some pics and post them on FB!

Our scan is tomorrow!!!! Yikes!!! Staying team yellow though (DH insists). I kinda think if we were finding out the sex I might have some excitement, but as it is, the scan will purely be to see if minimax is OK......I'm glad it's not just me whoo freaks about these things. Friends in RL dont seem to have any of these worries!!

Anyways, off to spend th day on the beach with the in-laws. Just hoping MIL behaves herself today as not sure I have the patience to keep my mouth shut!

Happy Sunday ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

*MrsPttc:* glad scan went well. Where's the pic!

*Soleil: *you really are inspirational and I'm so glad for you that you have such a great husband. I hope the bleeding's finally stopped. 

*MrsMax:* you're halfway! How exciting! Sorry about your MIL. As for being scared: I was nervous from the day I got my BFP until the day I gave birth, and now that he's here I'm still nervous and I don't think it'll stop until the day I check out! But I think the thing is to accept that it's scary and not allow it to paralyse you. Good luck tomorrow!

*Rosa:* did you ever get checked? So exciting!

*Crumbs: *glad you're better! Hope your uterus shrinks soon - mine was still 14 weeks size 2½ weeks ago.

*as for me, in answer to SB:* I just can't get enough of holding and looking at little Angelo. Just watching him smile at me, and coo at me and try and communicate is the most rewarding thing ever. It goes so fast though - can't believe I've already retired a whole drawer of baby clothes!

*Everyone else: *I hope you're all doing well! 
xx


----------



## rosababy

Ready, no, they didn't check for dilation last time. Which is fine with me. I'm pretty sure it would have been a big fat zero. Who knows if they'll check it at all. I have an appointment tomorrow, so I'll let you know. :thumbup: I'm interested now because I feel like he's dropped a little.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi - just got back from my scan at the hospital and MiniMax is A-OK!!!! Phew - what a relief. It took ages, with lots of jumping on the spot to get the little monkey to move to the right position, but al measurements good and strong. 

ready - my Dh said something very similar when we left the hospita - he was like "we are going to worry for the rest of our lives now - get used to it!!!" So right!!

Now I am actually feelinge xcited - booking our antenatal classes now and getting ready to research prams and stuff, Have been waiting for this milestone and now it is here I coudnt be happier :happydance:

Hope the rest of you are good. It is hot and sticky here in the UK for a change - just wish I wasnt going to be stuck in an office all afternoon.


----------



## rosababy

yayyy!!! What a relief! :happydance: Still team yellow then? :dohh: I was hoping you'd pull a "well, we were going to wait, but decided on the spot to find out!" kind of thing. :haha:

and your dh is so right. We will always have something to worry about, might as well get used to it. :dohh:


----------



## pink80

MrsMax - so glad all is ok :happydance: I was exactly the same before my scan - totally freaking out.... I think it's more normal than people make out!!!



mrsmax said:


> In response to your question - I am most looking forward seeing my Dh with his baby - I just love him so much and I cant wait for him to be a daddy. He will be amazing. I also cant wait for those calm moments (I think there are some!) when baby is clean and sleeping in its basket making little snuffly noises!!!! :baby:
> 
> I know Pink has some news - but will let her tell.
> 
> x

I would say thats what I'm looking forward to most aswell, seeing my OH with the bubs :cloud9:

And I do have news...... I'm getting married - 3 weeks on Thursday :D Madness!!!

Rosa, not long now :happydance:


----------



## Aisak

Hey ladies,

So....i had been hopeful about my symptoms (super tired, gagging), and then last night at 14dpiui i started having cramps and a backache. Right after DH left i had a gush of brown spotting (which i often get right before AF starts). As expected, i lost my shit and immediately started sobbing. A while later (still sobbing) i had to pee. i decided to do an IC, just so i could really be miserable, i guess. i knew it would be a BFN. 

You guys? It was a :bfp:

Thinking i was nuts i ripped open a FRER, managed to squeeze out some more pee (which was totally diluted - i'd peed a million times that day). Positive immediately. And not a faint line, either.

*Brief intermission of crying on the bathroom floor*

Being the reasonable person that i am, i decided to venture out at 10pm and get a digital. So, testing again about an hour later (with pee that looked like water - aren't you glad you know so much about my pee??) i braced myself for it not to work because of aforementioned pee. Pregnant 1-2 weeks popped up. i then did a clearblue blue dye "cross" test. Positive. 

i'm stunned. It definitely hasn't sunk in yet. i'm cautious to get too excited, partly because i know all too well what could happen and partly because i'm having the spotting.

i'm going for a blood test later today, but i expect i won't get the results until tomorrow.


----------



## rosababy

A day of GREAT news for our little thread!! :yipee: 

I know I already said this on your journals, but Pink, HUGE congrats on your upcoming wedding!! So exciting!

Aisak!!!! :wohoo: I'm so excited for you!! I know you're worried, but a bfp is a bfp. :thumbup: let us know when you get your beta results! I'm sure they'll be super high!!

Afm, the only way I can sleep comfortably is on my back, which of course is not allowed. :dohh: So, I prop myself up on about 5 pillows and make a little incline for myself. I sleep so hard and don't move at all that when I wake up, I have to practically surgically remove the panties from my ass. :rofl: The elastic makes such an indentation! :haha: Sexy, I know. But hey at least I'm sleeping.


----------



## pink80

Aisak - that's amazing - so exciting :yipee: keep us updated :happydance:

Rosa - that really made me laugh :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow so much to catch up on!

Rosa, can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re a watermelon! Not long now! :happydance:

Soleil I hope your bleeding has stopped. You continue to be optimistic hun, PMA is good! I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll be preggo again by the end of the year :thumbup: Your DH sounds like a gem, sorry you had a meltdown :hugs:

Mrsmax, so pleased the scan went well! :yipee: Can&#8217;t believe you still have MS though :dohh: I feel so lucky! (yet feel so crappy at the same time, but I think I&#8217;ve got it good ha ha) Does your :witch: of a MIL live very far away? Sorry she&#8217;s giving you a hard time, she&#8217;ll regret it when you don&#8217;t want her around much when mini max is born! Good on you for staying team :yellow:! :haha: I am going to guess and say you are having a boy.

Pink! Congrats on your wedding hun! :happydance: Was it arranged at the last minute? I love seeing brides in wedding dresses, bump will look so cute!

Aisak! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :yipee: So pleased for you! I hope the spotting goes away hun, even if it&#8217;s just to put your mind at rest. It&#8217;s probably just IB.

Aw your "what you love most about being and mum" and "what you're looking forward to" are so lovely ladies. They brought a tear to my eye. AFM, I guess it's just being a complete unit, a family, and knowing that we created our little baby, it has our genes. And I agree seeing DH with it for the first time will be amazing!

So here is Baby P measuring 9 weeks 2 days. I've got my 12 week dating scan through now, 5th September so not long!!! :wohoo: x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0643.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsmax

Yay :wohoo: Aisak!!!!!!! I am sooooooo excited for you. *jumping up and down* I know you were one of the very original girls on this thread - so amazing you have your BFP!!!!!! you must be completely shocked, excited, terrified etc. have everything crossed for good BETAS

What a happy news day. I believe that means we are just cheering for Regal and Jogu now - and I have a great feeling they wont be far behind!! :bunny: :bunny:

MrsP - love the pic of miniP - wait until the 12 week and you will be shicked at the difference. :baby:

Rosa - :rofl: I am finding it hard to sleep already - I cant imagine how hard it must be with a watermelon :wacko: Not long now though :0


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know I can't comprehend how it goes from a chubby baby shape with a huge head and stumpy arms and legs to a proper baby in 3 weeks! Amazing!

Yep go Regal and Jogu! I hope hopeful is ok.......

Mrsmax, what was your appetite like in the 1st tri? Mine is crazy, one minute I can't face anything the next I am scoffing my face, and I have cravings for crappy food! I can't face handling raw meat, the smell makes me sick, and even once it's cooked I'm put off cos I've seen it raw! :wacko: :dohh: I know someone that turned veggie when she was preggo cos she couldn't face meat. However I could just eat a McDonald's or KFC! Crazy lady I am! x


----------



## rosababy

And SB! :thumbup: 

I think of hopeful almost every day. I wish she'd come on here to let us know how she is, but I understand why she stays away. I haven't seen her do anything on FB either. :nope:


----------



## mrsmax

Sorry - SB too :hugs: I think about Hopeful all the time too and pray she is doing okay and finding some comfort from her friends and family. 

MrsP - cause I was so damn sick (still am) I had to be force fed. I wasnt hungary at all - I went vegan for IVF - added back dairy when I got my BFp but have stayed 99% veggie - really dont fancy meat at all! Even now, all I can eat are sweet things or plain things - nothing with taste. It is so boring - usually I love my food. :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey you're a cataloupe! :D 

It's so frustrating, I just want to eat rubbish & things that are already cooked (so rubbish really!) DH is still on the clean eating thing so I think I'm going to have to start cooking us separate meals.. :( Have you actually been throwing up or just feeling really pukey?

Rosa I agree, just want to know hopeful is ok...

X


----------



## BFP Dreams

Hi, I am TTC for #1 and 32 years old...we have been TTC for 8months :cry: and would love to have some buddies to talk things out with throughout this roller coaster ride each month.

My af just arrived - was 5 days late and had me pretty convinced for a BFP but :nope:.


----------



## Crumbs

*Soleil Breeze*, you really are inspirational! I'm simply in awe by your strength. But it's true, your time will come and when it does, it'll be all the sweeter! :hugs:

*Aisak*, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Wishing you an uneventful pregnancy and a happy, healthy baby!!! :happydance:

*readyORnot*, so happy to hear all is good with you and your LO.

*hakunamatata*, I'm loving your new avatar! She's adorable! Your little girl is growing up so fast!

As for me, I'm still battling sleepless nights. My little muchkin's smiles make it all worthwhile though. She'll be 2 months old next week.


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay I am so happy to come on here and read some great news.

Congrats on your BFP Aisak. So excited for you.

Pink - wow a wedding in three weeks. Congrats.

MrsMax so happy to hear minimax is doing great. I can completely understand the nervousness about the scan as my 19wk scan is on the 3/9

SB - I hope the bleeding has stopped.You are very strong. Love the PMA. Your sticky baby is just waiting for the right time.

Sorry if I have missed anyone - so tired but can't get back to sleep.

Had a horrible day yesterday. My dad lost his fight with cancer. Still can't quite believe I am typing this. It would be nice if it was all a bad dream that I could wake up from.

One up side was my ob managed to squeeze us in yesterday as I have been stressing that with everything going on that something might have happened to Fuzzy as I don't really feel sick anymore, can't feel the baby yet and barely have a bump. My ob did a little scan and Fuzzy was there moving round and practicing breathing. We took a video on my phone so we could show the family - a little bit of light on a grey feeling day. I know it gave my mum some comfort to see it.

Sorry to be a downer with all the good news. 

Rosa - hope you have some dilation happening so Jack came arrive soon. Can't believe you are full term already.

I am most looking forward to seeing DH with fuzzy and first hugs. 

MrsPTtc - I have never eaten so much fruit in my life. I pretty much eat an apple a day and have taken to making fruit salad. This is despite no longer feeling any Ms. Yay for a great 9wk scan.

Sorry for the long post. Your posts have brightened my night tonight. And I am so thankful that fuzzy is one sticky baby.


----------



## rosababy

BFP Dreams said:


> Hi, I am TTC for #1 and 32 years old...we have been TTC for 8months :cry: and would love to have some buddies to talk things out with throughout this roller coaster ride each month.
> 
> My af just arrived - was 5 days late and had me pretty convinced for a BFP but :nope:.

Welcome! Sorry about ttc for 8 months. Most of us know exactly how you feel. :hugs: Have you tried any meds or seen a specialist yet?

Crumbs, sorry you're not sleeping still. Are you bf? Can you pump and let dh take a night time feeding once in a while?

MsJ, Oh hun. I'm so so sorry to hear about your dad. :sad2: I can't imagine that. My heart goes out to you. I AM glad to hear that fuzzy is doing well. :thumbup: When is your 20 week scan? Coming up soon?


----------



## pink80

MsJ - I'm so sorry about your dad :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

MsJ so so sorry to hear about your dad, I had no idea it was that serious :( I wish to god there was cure for the dreaded C. If they did routine tests for all different types of C I'd definitely pay to have them. Just awful :nope: Sending you huge :hug: and I'm so glad everything is ok with fuzzy. I'm eating a lot of fruit too hun, I make myself and DH fruit salads every day. I had an addiction to pineapple when I was first preggo, then read it's not good as it can bring on labour (in huge quantities albeit) so decided to give it a miss. I'm loving strawberries, cherries, grapes, blackberries and blueberries...

Welcome to the thread BFP Dreams. Have you had any tests yet?

x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

for the responses to the questions - they were so beautiful (I'm welling up right now!) :haha: Thank you for having faith that I will have my forever baby someday. Maybe if we all just think it enough and will it, it will happen! :winkwink: I guess why I want to have a Little One is much like you girls. I just want to share this something beautiful with DH. We've done so much together already, been together for so long, it would just be that icing on our cake!

Speaking of cakes and celebrations - Congrats, Aisak! OMG, girl!! Can you believe it?! Be strong :bodyb: in heart and mind. Everything is going to work out fine. Make it your mantra. :kiss: to you and baby seed!
And an upcoming congrats to Pink80! SO much going on in your life right now, eh?! :flower: I wish you serenity as you make plans for your big day, but it's all going to be so much fun!! :happydance:

MrsMax, I had never heard of a Babymoon before. I will be sure to ask for one when I get pregnant again! Although it may be too much to ask of DH because I've been bugging him to tweeze his eyebrows for eons now and told him that tweezing them will be my push present. :dance: He doesn't like the idea. I also think it's great that you're doing veggie. It's funny that you like the sweet stuff still. That is one thing that I couldn't stand when I was pregnancy. Even the smell of sweet things (baked goods especially) made me wretch.

Girls, I want in for blood work today. Can you believe that my body is still saying I'm pregnant?! UGH. Got to go back in again next week to see if it's down completely. Good news, I stopped bleeding yesterday. But now I'm thinking that I can't move on to another cycle if hcg is still running through my system. :nope: Hopefully I will be getting the genetic analysis results this week. Friday will be four weeks.

Crumbs, you are going to be like Readyornot, if you're not there already (wow that is almost a tongue-twister) - retiring baby clothes soon! Your babies are growing so quickly!! :kiss: to them!

BFPDreams - welcome! Most of the girls on this thread have either had a baby recently or are pregnant now, but the majority spent many, many months TTC. Some even years (I've been TTC for three years now - got pregnant twice, but miscarried both times). A lot of us girls have been through struggles, and one, hopeful, even lost her Little One when she was quite far along. :cry: It's a very supportive group; all love going on here. Ask anything you want, and I'm sure at least one of us will have a response for you! :flower:

MsJMouse, my heart goes out to you and your family. Although your dad will not be physically present when your baby is born, I am sure that he will be present nonetheless. I am so glad that Fuzzy stuck around through this difficult time. :hugs:

My love to all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Soleil you're always so positive & happy despite the recent goings on, its so lovely! :flower: I'm shocked you've still got HCG in your system hun, have you been checking on hpt's too?

x


----------



## pink80

Soleil sorry about the HCG - I know how you feel - after my first MC I had it in my system for about 6 weeks - but that was because of retained 'products'. Have they scanned you?


----------



## readyORnot

*mrsmax - *yaay for a great scan!:thumbup: I know what you mean about stuck in the office on a beautiful day, there were quite a few gorgeous days when I was pregnant and I was just there at my desk watching through the window. Well this time next year you'll be on mat leave, right?

*Aisak - *congratulations hon!:happydance: Sending you lots of positive vibes and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.:flower:

*rosababy - *I had to sleep sitting up (leaning to my left on a massive pile of cushions) for the last 20 weeks of my pregnancy! Glad you've found a way to lay down that works for you! Not long to go.

*MrsPTTC - *fab scan pic! I'm always in awe when I think about the process of building a new baby, it's amazing. I'm glad you have an appetite, I had absolutely none whatsoever until Angelo was born.

*BFP Dreams - *:hi: hi! Sorry about AF being late, that kept happening to me when I was ttc. All the best for your ttc journey, I'm sure you'll find no end of support in here.

*Crumbs - *sorry about the sleepless nights, I hope it gets a bit easier soon :hugs:

*MrsJ - *I've already posted in your journal but again, I'm so sorry for your loss.
I ate a ton of fruit when I was pregnant but for some reason I can hardly stand fruit now. I buy it fully intending to eat it but it's like I've just gone right off fruit.

*Soleil Breeze - *I'm so glad the bleeding's stopped. Sorry about the hcg, I hope it gets back to normal soon so you know where you are.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks readyornot, I managed to cook raw steak & eat it without feeling pukey tonight! :thumbup: how is Angelo doing Hun? x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Went from a great mood today to CRASH.

Got the results from the genetic testing of Baby2.

It was a girl

:cry:

She was a little girl...
Hot damn; this can be so hard sometimes.

:cry:

Trisomy 22.
Of course the nurse couldn't tell me if this is what took Baby1 last year. I have a feeling that was it. Too coincidental. 

:cry:

I was never into pregenetic testing (PGD) if we ever tried IVF, but I'm going to seriously rethink it. Because the nurse told me that it's possible for an embryo to split/double normally in a petri dish and yet have a chromosomal abnormality. I would just die to go through IVF and have chromosomally abnormal embryos that stand no chance of life to be put in me.

:nope:

And now I'm really scared to get pregnant again period. Are my eggs too old?

Add to this the fact that my "period" started yesterday (what!?!) and I'm a bit of an emotional basket-case right now. Yes, you can still have hcg in your bloodstream and get a period. Who knew? Hopefully this means that when I go in for blood work next week, all the hcg from baby-that-was-never-meant-to-be will be gone.

Oh, God. 

She would have been our little girl...
I really didn't think hearing the results would make me feel so bad. :cry:

Peace. I just want some peace for my soul.


----------



## readyORnot

Angelo's great! He's more than doubled his birth weight now! 

I'm doing EC (elimination communication) so I catch almost all of his poops and quite a few pees in a potty every day. He hardly ever cries other than when I'm late for his feed, and he regularly sleeps for 4-5 hour stretches in the night, so he's really making motherhood nice and easy for me at the moment, thank goodness! He's at the stage where he smiles and laughs and coos and tries to talk to me now, so that's great fun! I love being a mum, and I'm sure you and everyone else in here will love it too. I feel like I was born to do this. :cloud9:


----------



## rosababy

Oh SB. :sad2: I'm praying for your peace. :hugs: Is T22 (can't remember how to spell it) something that can be fixed or prevented? I actually think IVF with chromosomal whatever would be good for you. That way you'd know you were putting in an embryo with a chance of surviving. What does your RE say about all of this?


----------



## readyORnot

Soleil, I'm so sorry.

And I'm sure your eggs are not too old. Maybe PGD is the way to go though? I guess you have to figure out what's right for you. :hugs:

You will have your very own little one when it's right:flow:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Soleil, I don't know what to say :( I can imagine it being even more upsetting knowing the sex. I'm so sorry. I googled it but didn't find a lot, there was one helpful website though https://www.c22c.org/index.html . I agree with Rosa, maybe IVF with the testing is the way forward? You will get your :baby: Hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Readyornot I'm pleased Angelo is a good baby :thumbup: But I must google that EC as I've never heard of it & it sounds bizarre! :winkwink: x


----------



## pink80

Oh Soleil - I'm sorry, that must make it so much harder :hugs: Thinking of you xxx


----------



## mrsmax

Gosh - now I'm :cry: :cry: :cry: - MsJ and SB you are in my thoughts. 

MsJ- I am soooo despertaley sorry to hear about your dad - I had no idea that was on the cards. take comfort in Fuzzy - I am sure s/he will be a much needed joy for your family. Hoep you're doing ok though :hug:

SB - wow, like MrsP - what is there to say? Knowing that it was a little girl nust make it seem so real. I am so sorry :hugs: I too googled Trisomy. Please dont blame it on your eggs or think cause your eggs are old that you wont have a baby - my eggs are crap (and nearly 36 years old!) you WILL get there. I do think IVf with PGD is a good way to go - you dont want to go through that again. Is there a support group or soemoen you can talk to about the best way forward? It might be that you get preggo again and everything will be just fine, but sounds like you need some information.


----------



## readyORnot

MrsPTTC said:


> Readyornot I'm pleased Angelo is a good baby :thumbup: But I must google that EC as I've never heard of it & it sounds bizarre! :winkwink: x

here's one article


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow readyornot that's amazing! It's not something I think I'd do but good on you for having a go and managing with it! It must take a lot of time & patience :thumbup:.

Mrsmax has your ms stopped yet?

x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Ok; so this is a quick pop-in. Yes, I still have freaking hcg in my system, which means I won't ovulate until it is gone (or at least less than 5). :growlmad: Argh. I just want to jump back on this bandwagon and get started again, but I can't. :nope:

From the looks of it, I won't be doing anything IVF-wise until early next year. The timing is just terrible from here on out (diss. work overseas again). Sigh.

Anyway, no, I haven't had a scan yet, but the fact that the hcg numbers are going down must be good. I haven't had a post-D&C consultation with my doc. yet, but I know that trisomy 22 is the result of random poor cell division in either the egg or the sperm.

Boo.

I've been writing some bad, but soothing poetry lately. :haha: Got to do something to keep my sanity. 

PATIENCE, Soleil, PATIENCE.

I'll crack a nut (what does that even mean?!) if when I go back next week my levels are still "pregnant." I did look up how long it took me to get AF last year after my natural miscarriage and it was seven and a half weeks. Soooo, yeah. I'm nearly five weeks post D&C... But I swear that was a light period last week. My body is SO confused right now! Grrr.

OK! I'll be back soon. Rosa I need to come over to your journal and see what's going on.

:kiss:


----------



## rosababy

ha! not much going on. I had some strong contractions and cramps last night that didn't go away with the trifecta of emptying bladder, sitting down and drinking water...thought it might lead to something but nothing today. We'll see if I get some more tonight. Doc appointment tomorrow and I'm interested to see if I"m dilated at all. Last Monday, I was not, but was 50% effaced. :thumbup:

I'm sorry that your hcg is still too high. :wacko: How freaking frustrating. Does the doc give you any indication on how long it will take to get back to "not pregnant" again?


----------



## mrsmax

SB :hugs: Hope HCGH goes away very soon!

Rosa - any updates? Definitely feel like I am on Rosa baby watch!!! 

I went to an antenatal swimming class last night - was great to meet other bumps!! 4 of us all about the same time. Is the first baby thing I have done - thought I could risk it as I havent been sick for 5 dasy!!!! Has anyone else tried anything liek that - def recommend - although I find myself worrying as my bump was a lot smaller than the others!!! I have a midwife appointment tomorrow - hoepfully get to hear the heartbeat (I love that bit!!) and she starts to measure bump this week :)


----------



## mrsmax

ps MrsP - you are nearly 12 weeks!!! How did that happen? It went so quick. When is your 12 week scan?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha I know Mrsmax! I'm technically 12 weeks tomorrow from LMP but I think it's more like 12 weeks on Monday. Scan is on Wednesday, eeek! 

Glad to hear your MS is better & you've enjoyed your aquanatal x


----------



## rosababy

No updates. Not dilated, but not really caring since it doesn't really mean anything. I'm SURE he'll be a week late. In fact, we'll probably end up inducing. :dohh: Oh well. 

I did do a few prenatal yoga classes. They were okay. They were right when I was feeling nauseous in my 3rd tri, so the 2nd class didn't go so well for me. I stopped after that. :shrug: Swimming classes would have been nice!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw rosa was hoping for some news ha ha. 

Hey just noticed on the first page that Caroline (thread starter) is pregnant again!

x


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - you always said he would be late!!!!!! I hope something gets moving today. Pregnancy yoga doesnt appeal - the swimming was gentle and fun and I am guessing when i get bigger it will be bliss to be in the water.

MrsP - good luck with the scan - such a great milestone :) Cant believe Caroline preggo again!!! She did start the thread when she had only been TTC for 4 months though :) I keep meaning to go back through the early posts and see if everyone is preggo/had a baby.

Off to the midwife in an hour - always makes me a little nervous!


----------



## mrsmax

Just got back from midwife and mini-max is doing great. Great heartbeat, perfect measurements for date, excellent blood pressure and she could feel bump moving!! Bliss :baby: 

Am working from home today too and it is nice and sunny outside so might go and "work" in the garden for a bit ;)

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies, :hi:

I hope you are all are enjoying the weekend. Happy Labor Day to all who celebrate! :)

Welcome *BFPdreams*!!! This is a lovely thread. Hope you stay awhile. :flower:


*@Soleil*, I am so sorry you're going through all this. Despite youre strength and poise I know you are wounded. I think it is awesome you're writing poetry We have to get these feelings out somehow.
I am so sorry that you have to feel these emotions and endure this pain. But I know you will be a momma.
I don't know why we're picked to be the 25% or whatever the number is to struggle with something
that seems like it should be so simple to do but we are those people. We must fight to the bitter 
end for that which is promised to us. I pray you don't have to go through this for much longer.
Praying for you forever baby to come to you very soon.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


...and Congratulations to the Bride to Be!!! *Pink*:happydance: I am so happy for you. I wish you and your
honey much love, endurance and blessings! 


I know we all are happily awaiting the arrival of Jack. I keep thinking is he here yet? lol Hang in there Rosa! :)

Everyone else, it seems like things are going well. I've visited most of your journals before I got over here.

Nothing much going on at my end. I like it when it's quiet. That means more opportunity to get 
a lot done. Waiting for baby hasn't gotten easier, though. Actually it's gotten downright worse as we
go deeper in our third year. DH is back to his old ways not taking his vits...again.:growlmad:
We had an argument a few days ago, because for the life of me I can't understand his actions. 
I told him he was being irresponsible, negligent
and behaving like we have all the time in the world. He said I only wanted the baby and his sperm lol
So, I told him he never had to touch me again if he felt that way...and suddenly he changed his tune.
He said he didn't meant it that way. Uhhmmmnnn..
I apologized hrs later as we cooled off. I was mood swinging like crazy and shouldn't have said those
things. He said he was just angry because I keep forcing the vits on him when he doesn't want to take them. 
He started taking them on his own so I thought he wanted to take them. He says he doesn't trust pills ordered. I told him we could have gotten them in the store, but it doesn't matter. There is a 
bigger issue here. For whatever reason he wants to do things his way which feels like no way. 
He wants to sit here month after month with the same dang results. He knows we can't get
treatment unless his sperm count increases. So why does he behave like this? I have no idea.1 Faith without works is dead!
I told him he was right I won't mention them again. And I won't, because I truly have gotten to a place where I
don't care. I promised myself that I would not let TTC/NTNP ruin me, ruin us and I mean it. He says he will
get healthy and finish out the bottle of vits he has blah blah blah. Totally not going there with
him. I'm just focusing on my weight loss as that is another barrier to treatment. I'll figure out the
rest later. Despite this setback I was happy
to finally get my resentments towards his behaviors out. I am glad they are in the open and I 
am glad he finally admitted some feelings towards this besides" "we'll have our baby, 
just be patient, just keep the faith." I just
wish we hadn't shouted those feelings at each other.lol We've kissed, made up and moved on but still
here we are waiting... 
Af has unpacked her bags for awhile. She really does like to show up on holiday weekends. I am okay because I 
am focused on other things. I have no doubt that I will be a mother. Just working hard to
get to treatment. I just pray that God does the rest. This morning I asked dh how he felt about AF coming
he said "disappointment very disappointed." I was very happy that he expressed his true feelings.
My dh always has his own ways of doing things I know this. I just hope whatever path he takes 
will actually be an effective one. When I leave him be, I see more progress. We're get back
on the TTC bandwagon this fall so he'll see his specialist and they'll work it out. Maybe if he see his numbers are still low it will click that these numbers are not gonna miraculously shoot up without some effort from him. Either way I'm moving forward.
That's about it.

Sorry so long. I hadn't expected to type all this. It all just kinda rolled out. lol


----------



## mrsmax

Hey Regal - I totally understand your mood swings and why both you and dh have had some harsh words. Most men just dont express their feelings about this too well and I imagine it is even harder when it ihis his sperm that is part of the problem. Perhaps he thinks by burying his head in the sand it will go away. It is soooo unfair that some of us go through thsi journey, but we will all get there in the end, but the not knowing and the waiting and waiting and waiting certainly makes tempers short. I remember two months before our IVF my dh was too tired for :babydance: and I lost my temper completely and yelled at him and stormed out the house!!! I am not like that ever, I am usually pretty calm and laid back but this TTC stuff does crazy things to us all - I am pleased you have since kissed and made up :kiss: :hug:

I cant believe Jack hasnt arrived yet - maybe tomorrow!!!!!!! Thinking of you Rosa. 

I finally left my hometown after being stuck here sick since May. I went to London yesterday to meet an old friend and we had a lovely afternoon tea in a really posh hotel in Mayfair. I was sooooo uncomfortable on the train on the way home though - my stomach has definitely shrunk and minimax decided to kick me at the same time!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

regal, I don't understand why men are like that. I mean how hard is it to take a freaking vitamin?? :dohh: I'm sorry you're dealing with that. A few times, my dh felt like a sperm machine too. :nope: I think everyone who deals with long term ttc feels like that. :hugs:

Mrsmax, I did always say that jack would be late! I still have time before Wednesday, but I just can't see him coming before that though. Oh well. He must be comfy in there! Maximum 10 days. I'll induce before that! I can do 10 days. Just wishing I didn't have to teach, but that's okay. I'll manage. :thumbup:


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks Ladies. Yeah it's a bit stressful but I guess it's to be expected. I feel a little better knowing others have gone through the same thing.

Rosa I thought you were posting to say Jack was here! lol

The count down is underway. He wants a little more personal time with mommy. That's all. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax &#8211; pleased everything went well at the mw last week :thumbup: So you&#8217;re carrying a banana for another day! Always thought that was a strange fruit to compare a baby to! :haha: Glad your ms has subsided, it&#8217;s about time! :dance:

Regal, sorry DH is being a pain, I swear to god I would give him a slap for being such a wuss! It&#8217;s only a few tablets, he really should make the effort if you&#8217;re going to get preggo! :guns:

Hope Jack comes soon Rosa, typical boy being late! 

Hi to everyone else! :wave:

So 2 days until scan day and I&#8217;m crapping myself!!

x


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck with your scan MrsP - I was terrified for both of mine. Are you going to annouce the pregnancy afterwards...? That is the exciting bit!!!

ps check out Rosa's journal peeps :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrsmax, yeah we will announce it afterwards. Will probably tell the Facebook world too but only after the family & friends & my colleagues at work know. I'm actually nervous to announce it, we hate fuss! Grimacing at the thought! :wacko:.

Have posted in Rosa's journal, thanks for the heads up x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Crack, crack, crack!

Still "pregnant" :wacko: The hcg is "creeping down" said the nurse, but sometimes people are like that. Terrific. She's at least given me another two weeks until I have to go in for a blood draw. :thumbup: And I was feeling good that the hcg would be all gone because I have had quite a heavy period over the past few days. Heavier and longer than normal. Oh, well. What can you do?

All else is well. I was so hoping that I would be ovulating next week around my B'day. DH and I are going on a little trip and I thought "oooo, it might be possible..." Ha, ha, ha! Hysterical. 

Anyone heard from Aisak? I hope everything is going well with her and her little bean. 

And, yes, CONGRATS TO ROSA!! Woot Woot! :happydance:

Mrxmax - I am so glad that you're little person is developing just as s/he should be. You shouldn't compare bumps! S/he is perfect just for you! Everyone's body types are different. :kiss:

Readyornot - thanks for that article on elimination communication. Like the other gals, I had no idea what it was. How did you come across it? Do you already know someone whose used/uses that method?

Regalpeas - my friend, I am glad that you feel better about airing your concerns to DH, but I am sorry that he's giving you a hard time about the vitamins. We ordered ours online, too. Is he using FertilAid? Because, if so, I can tell you that they DO work. DH's morphology and sperm speed have both increased dramatically since he's been taking them (about a year now, but I don't know exactly when the changes occurred. E.g. three months into taking them? Five, etc?). But they do work. I am taking the lady version now. :blush: Best of luck to you through all of this, and I am so glad that you know that you are going to have that baby some day. Stay strong in that belief. :flower:

Ok, my hcg-pregnant, but-no-baby-pregnant self is off. Must get back to work.

:comp:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I hope everything goes phenomenally well with the scan tomorrow! (I know it will!) :kiss: If you end up with a bean picture scan, feel free to share. We promise we won't make too much of a fuss. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks so much Soleil :hugs: Sorry you still have hcg, maybe it's just taking a bit longer after your heavy AF to get out your system. Hopefully it'll be gone soon hun :thumbup: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Soliel - are they going to scan you for retained products? I think hopeful had a similar experience. Hugs

MrsPTTC - good luck with your scan. I agree with MrsMax I was terrified before my scans but it such a relief to see that bub. Can't wait to see a pic.

Regal - sorry to hear your DH isn't taking his pills. My dh did the same thing and it is incredibly frustrating. Hugs you will get your baby.

Yay Rosa. So happy to hear Jack is hear safely.

Had my 19week scan on Monday. Fuzzy is all good - pic in my journal. Placenta is lying over my cervix so just sitting waiting to see ob to discuss. If it doesn't move I believe it means a c section. At the end of day I don't care as long as fuzzy arrives safe.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MsJ. Sorry to hear you may have to have a section :hugs:

So I had my scan yesterday and it was amazing! Baby was hiccuping - hilarious! Had to stop myself from laughing. They said I'm 13 weeks 4 days (or at least was yesterday) and due date 13/03/13 but the more I think about it, I don't get it. My EDD from LMP was 15th and I was definitely 12 weeks 5 days according to my ticker, yet I'm now 6 days ahead with an EDD of only 13th?! How the hell does that work?! :shrug: My phone has been non stop with texting and ringing people to share the news, it's exhausting! :haha:

Hope everyone is ok, and your LO Rosa x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ok so I just generated myself a new fruit ticker from my due date only and it says 13 weeks 1 day pregnant! Think I'm going to have to call the midwife to check they got the date right! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

And BTW I'll post pics at weekend when I get time x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Just popping in to see the updates and am sooo happy to know that MsJmouse's Fuzzy and MrsPTTC's-I'm-not-quite-sure-when-I'll-be-popping-out-in-March baby are doing well! 

I CANNOT wait until I can share that type of joy with my own baby.
Did a little crying today, but I'm just emotional from this ridiculous AF. It really is time for her to go. I will seriously consider calling the Docs on Sat. if I am still this heavy. I can't imagine that I've got retained products with these flood gates that I am having. But I am getting a bit dizzy now and since I don't eat meat, I'm thinking my iron levels may be a little on the low side. Might, should, ought to get checked out "maybe" :winkwink:

Anyhew. Last night my Little One communicated to me. No, I'm not nuts, but Little One was a momentary peaceful presence letting me know that she would come back. I don't know when, but she will. I felt soooo good knowing that. I keep telling her every day, sometimes more than once in a day, that I'm ready now. I REALLY am! She can come back, stick and grow ANY time! :haha:


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - i dont think you are mad at all. I love that you felt her prescence - I had a dream the other day that minimax told me off as she is a girl and I keep calling her a he and by the way, she said, my name is Amber!!!!!! Totally odd but felt so real that if she is a little girl DH and i will be calling her Amber!

i also remember last year MsJ saying she felt so strongly that she would get her lo early this year and she did so these feelings can have meaning definitely! :happydance:

I really hope your body sorts itself out soon - def get your iron checked out - I dont really eat meat either and had to keep an eye on it. You probably feel weak and exhausted enough mentally without having an iron deficiency making you feel worse. 

MrsP - so glad you had a great scan - confusing about the dates but I always think better to measure ahead than behind. These things are weird though - with IVF you know your dates for sure but at my first scan I was initially measuring 4 days ahead so she waited until he was more scrunched up and measured him again until she got close to my IVf dates - bringing the date forward by just a day!!


----------



## pink80

Soleil - please ask them for a scan to check for retained 'products' (sorry to use that term but that's what they call it :()

I know you think it's not possible with all the bleeding, but I bled for 6 weeks after my medical management and I passed huge clots I honestly thought there could be nothing else left, but I still had retained 'products' and ending up haemorrhaging and being rushed to hospital for emergency surgery and a blood transfusion. I'm sure nothing like that will happen to you but you must have something for the pregnancy hormone to still be there - it was with me. Also the dizziness etc sounds like anaemia to me, I was put on iron tablets to start with and it made me feel better :hugs:

I really don't mean to scaremonger but please get checked Hun :hugs:


----------



## pink80

MrsJ & MrsP - glad your scans went well :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. Aw Soleil I think that is lovely! About your baby girl I mean, not your bleeding :growlmad: You definitely need to get checked out though love.

Mrsmax how spooky we also like the name Amber! It's the only name DH has come up with that I like (he hates mine too haha) and years ago I wrote a few chapters of a book, just teenage crush crap lol, it went in the bin - anyway, I LOVED the name Amber and named the main character it, and based what she and other characters looked like on photos from magazines (pmsl) I did go off it for a while but like it again now. The only problem is getting a middle name to fit, some names are awkward and I think that's one of them. I think we could get away with Elizabeth, Emily or Rose :shrug:. I have a list of names and am wading through a names book hi-lighting the names I like, then DH will go through it and hi-light the ones he likes, then I can cross reference :)

I figured the dates out and she gave the wrong gestation, or we misheard. Checked my maternity notes & there's a report saying 13 weeks 0 days! She could have said 13 weeks NO days or NOUGHT days & this sounded like 4 but DH & I are sure she said 4. Anyhow it means ticker is right! So here is Baby P - photos aren't great as it wouldn't keep still and also they're photos of a photos.. A couple of friends at work reckon the 3rd one looks like a girl based on the skull. Any guesses? x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0679.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0680.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0682.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MsJMouse

Soliel - I don't think you are mad either. As MrsMax said, I had a feeling I would be having a baby in early 2013 and I can't say where it came from it was just there. I hope your little one decides to come back soon. :hugs:

I get another scan at about 30-32 weeks to check the placenta. Apparently it usually moves but if it doesn't I may end up with bleeding and if this happens at or around 34 weeks I may end up with a c-section then. If it doesn't move and I don't have any problems with bleeding I will have a c-section at about 38 weeks. Otherwise Ob is very happy with how everything is progressing. :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

Love the pics MrsPTTC. :happydance:


----------



## pink80

MrsP - I say girl xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just bought my first big baby purchase! Tesco have £50 off the Angelcare movement, sound & video monitor at the minute, plus I found a discount code for another £10 off. It was £182 in the end & was too good to resist as even 2nd hand ones on ebay are £140. It's a heck of a lot of money to pay for a monitor but we think it's worth it for peace of mind and our friends have the same monitor and love it :thumbup: x


----------



## Aisak

Hey all,

i haven't been on here in a while! Congrats to Rosa!

i'm doing alright. i have my first scan on Monday and all i can feel is terror. i'm going to be a disaster in that waiting room. So worried there will be something wrong.

However, i do seem to be having decent symptoms. i'm exhausted and have been going to bed some nights as early as 6:30pm! i'm a total night owl, so that is completely unusual for me. Boobs are sore on and off (usually first thing in the morning or when i take my bra off. Or when my dog decides to bound across my chest!). i was only having mild waves of nausea, usually at night. i was feeling kind of worried that i wasn't "sick" yet (oh, the mind of an infertile). It seems to be catching up with me in the last couple days and now i feel pretty gaggy for the most of the morning and in the evenings. And some foods just won't go down. Makes it difficult to hide "the news" when sitting in the staff room, gagging on your lunch.

i've also been having strange dreams every night. Most are bad dreams (there's no heartbeat at the scan, i start doing heroin and remember that i'm pregnant, i restrain/carry a kid at work and then remember i'm pregnant an shouldn't have done that, i have to give my dogs away, etc). The others are pretty "sexy". Ahem. And a couple times i've orgasmed. And then promptly woke up and started cramping quite painfully for about 20 minutes. It totally freaks me out. i've googled around and i guess this is somewhat normal, but it still scares me. Anybody else have this cramping?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Aisak! Don't worry about the lack of sickness, I've had some nausea but not much, I think I've got off pretty lightly! I was also a bag of nerves waiting for my first scan, I could've cried! I was shaking! I've also had sexy dreams but never quite managed an orgasm! :rofl: I had cramping early on, then had it yesterday but I don't think it's anything to worry about, my MW said as long as it's not too painful it's fine :thumbup: x


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies! :hi: As you know, Jack is here! :yipee: I read through what I missed on our little thread, but am too exhausted to reply right now. :sleep: I'm so behind in journals, but I'm slowly making my way through. I can't get enough of my boy...my inlaws are here, hogging him. :haha:

Pics in my journal, as well as my birth story if you're interested. Ended up with a c-section and am feeling better each day. :thumbup:

love to you all. :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rosa I just love him, he's so beautiful! I Love babies with lots of dark hair, We've got no chance as both blonde & I had no hair til I was 2! I got up to your birth story in your journal so will have to go back on & read it. Much love & you take care of yourself (& Jack) x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

going on for well over a week now. Maybe this is normal for a first post-D&C period? I have no idea. The bleeding is getting lighter now, though. So I didn't go into the Doc on Saturday. Based on what Pink80 said tho...now I'm wondering. :dohh: But the thing is, the hcg is going down. A couple of weeks ago it was 100 and something, then the next week 60 something, I think. Was it 30 something last week? But anyway, it's going down. Going out of town for my B'day in a few days. Will go to the doc again next Tuesday. The hcg will be gone. I will it so!! :haha:

Aisak, so glad you're dropped by to fill us in. Vivid dreams are totally normal, so I've heard. As for the cramps, I'll be honest. They'd worry me, but, well, you know why that would be. I never really had cramping with either of my pregnancies, though. Last year I was awoken by the most painful sharp pain I have ever experienced in my life; it throbbed for a little while afterward. Four days later we went in for a scan (around eight and half weeks) and the baby's heart had stopped beating. Not sure if they were related. This time around, while I was doing fieldwork overseas, I had some mild cramping around six weeks for about five minutes. Then NOTHING else. So what I'm saying is, you could have barely no cramps and miscarry. Or you could have some cramps and everything is fine. I don't think there's always a rhyme or reason to this stuff. 
:shrug:

As for the feelings we get when we're TTC or pregnant (e.g. MrsMax and Amber...), I'm not sure they're just feelings. And now you will think I'm a little cuckoo for real. I started reading this book a few days ago, it's called Spirit Babies. Apparently the ones to come can speak to us, if we're open enough to hearing. So, in all likelihood, MrsMax will have an "Amber" if she's receptive to the spirit of her little one. Maybe it won't be "Amber" this first time, but she will come. She's already attached to MrsMax's spirit. 

Some of us come with little ones already attached to us; others are seeking out parents [so the book says]. And why do we miscarry? Seems like it can be two things - the spirit baby picking up on some sort of environmental negativity [could be in the physical surroundings, your relationship with your significant other, etc.] or it could be that the spirit baby just decides that it's not ready yet to come out into the world. 

Part of me thinks this is B/S. In my case, for example, the baby had trisomy. It was CHROMOSOMAL. We have a MEDICAL/SCIENTIFIC/BIOLOGICAL explanation, but the spiritual side of me gets it. I GET IT. I want this baby, and I want this baby like yesterday, as they say. But looking back, last year's pregnancy - I wasn't really ready. I'm at a place now where I am ready, so I'm not sure why little one left me this year (assuming it's the same soul trying to reach me)...maybe it's explanation number two. S/he realizes that s/he's not quite ready to come out in the world. S/he needs some encouragement. So, by reading this book, I'm going to see what I can do to assure her/him that it's okay. I'll be here to love and support her/him no matter what. 

If it's a complete crock of sh**; what's the harm? I've done just about everything else other than actually have my eggs retrieved from me and put into a petri dish (and, as we know, that wasn't for lack of trying!). So I'll take the spiritual path now. Maybe I'll end up cynical at the end of it, but I don't think so.

I FELT that peace come over me. I know that s/he told that s/he was present and would come back in our physical world.

My work - my, oh so hard work, is to try and be patient and wait. :dohh:

Thanks for your support through this, girls. MsJMouse and Rosa, I've been popping in to your journals and writing there.

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil I think you speak such lovely things..theories...beliefs, whatever I should call them. I believe in a lot of what you said & think it's great that you seem to have found peace with these thoughts & this book, it's obviously been good for you :thumbup:. You will get your rainbow baby Hun. It's great your hcg has gone right down too x


----------



## mrsmax

SB - I love all those thoughts - made me cry (although that is easy to do at the moment). It does sound a little crazy, but crazy stuff isnt neccesraily wrong - especially when it is so wonderful :hugs:

I had my meeting with HR yesterday about maternity leave - last day in th office 7th Dec a month before mini-max is due. I wanted to go a bit earlier but my stingy work dont give us back our bank holidays and there are 4 around Christmas so have to hang on a bit longer so I dont lose them!! I have annual leave from 7th Dec to 28th Dec. People in the UK - what do your work do about bank holidays - is mine just really mean? :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax I'm not sure hun :shrug: I work for the government so imagine we'd get them back, but I might be wrong. 

I got my NT & blood test results back today, 1 in over 3000 which is low risk & from what I've read is very good. I'm a lemon today, yay! :dance: x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - that is a great result. What a relief!!! 

I think most govt depts get them added on - they are usually too worried about court cases to do anything slightly risky!! Congrats on being a lemon - everyone seems to be getting bigger really quickly :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrsmax, I think I can officially say I've got a pot now, and not just one I can see myself :yipee: it's only small though :blush: Do you work for a private company? It's a bummer you having to delay your maternity, though on the bright side, more time with minimax! :thumbup: x


----------



## rosababy

SB, :hugs: I'm glad you're finding peace. I think of you every day.


----------



## MsJMouse

SB - I have to say I am open to those thoughts. When my mum found out my little sister wasn't going to survive she said she saw my great grandma standing in the dining room every time she walked in the room as if my great grandma was trying to let her know that Sara would be okay and looked after in heaven. I also wonder if fuzzy knew he/she would be needed this year and thus the timing wasn't right last year as I do think it is helping my family to know fuzzy is on the way with dad getting sick and passing away so soon after. Hugs. I hope you little one comes back soon.


----------



## MsJMouse

Aisak - I had some cramping after orgasm in 1st tri with this pregnancy. Didn't really have major cramping last year so every pregnancy is different. Not much Ms with either, though I have had lots of probs with sinus (weather related mostly) this time which makes gag and dry heave.


----------



## Aisak

So the RE (nurse) called today about my ultrasound. At the ultrasound (not at the RE's) the doctor there dated me at 7 weeks 3 days and showed me the heartbeat (144). When i spoke to the nurse today she mentioned that they spotted some fibroids and she said "but you probably know about that". Ummmm....noooooo. Since when do i have fibroids? i know lots of women have them and their pregnancies go fine. But the negative nelly part of me is like: here we go. i knew there would be problems. Why can't this just go smoothly?

Trying not to panic or read too much about what google has to say about miscarriage or stillbirth.

Fuck.


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: Hopefully if they noticed the fibroids now that just means they will keep a closer eye on things. Good HB so that is a great start.


----------



## mrsmax

Aisak - I have fibroids too. I knew I had one small as they saw it at my IVf but at my 12 week scan I was told a had a few and they werent small!!! I freaked too and avoided google etc, but 10 weeks on and I can honestly say I dont think about them. All my books say that they are pretty harmless and move out of the way for baby - I do have an appointment with a consultant next Tuesday to discuss them, but my midwife said it will probably be a case of a scan or two towards the end to see whre they are positioned - if they are near the cervix ten you may have to have a c-secton. 

Fibroids are common hon, please dont worry. :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

SB, whatever brings you comfort is only a positive no matter who else thinks it makes sense, and I'm sure your little one really is just waiting for the perfect time.

Everyone else, thinking of you in your various stages of your journeys!

Aisak, I too have fibroids and I totally agree with mrsmax. Also note that more than 50% of women have fibroids and 90% of fibroids are asymptomatic. Mine were not and I ended up needing surgery but that was before I even got pregnant. If you didn't even know you had them then I assume yours were not symptomatic. If you want some helpful, non-scary support or have any questions there is a fibroid group here you could join.

All the best to everyone!:flower::flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Aisak, try not to worry hun.

Readyornot Angelo is looking gorgeous! What a sweetie :) 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax you're near v day?! (I assume its 24 weeks?) :happydance: x


----------



## mrsmax

Yep MrsP - ticker says today but I think I am a day ahead - but either way def 24 weeks now. I cant believe I got to V-day!! :happydance: Just hoping minimax stays put for at least another 13 weeks :)


----------



## readyORnot

yaay for v-day!


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay for V day!!!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

What is V-day, MrsMax? But since everyone is congratulating you on it, I will, too! CONGRATULATIONS!! :kiss: Does it mean that your little one would be viable outside the womb?

Aisak - I ditto everything everyone said previously. Fibroids do not mean something bad for you or your baby. Sometimes they make it difficult for people to get pregnant, but woman, you ARE pregnant! :thumbup: Focus on the positive!! "Everything is fine; everything is fine." SAY it, MEAN it and BELIEVE it. 

I am so glad that everyone is progressing so well in their pregnancies (go lemons!) and post-pregnancies - Angelo is gorgeous and so is Jack! :flower:

AFM, guess what? Yes, ladies. Two weeks since my last checkup and I am STILL "pregnant." My level seems to be cutting in about half every week. So I was thirty-something two weeks ago, today I'm just under NINE. They are pretty confident that my hcg will be in the "negative" by next week Tuesday and they want me back in for a blood draw. I told them no, that I'm coming in in two weeks. That way we can be SURE that it will be in the negative. It's just frustrating that this Friday will be two months since the D&C and my body isn't back to normal yet. :nope:

Heck, who am I kidding? It's just frustrating generally.
I haven't gone crazy yet :dohh:


----------



## mrsmax

SB - that is FRUSTRATING!!! As if you need all of this on top of everything. :hugs:

Yes, V day means babies have a chance outside the womb, although it would be very touch and go so I tell minimax every day s/he has to stay put.


----------



## pink80

Aisak - I echo what the others have said, don't worry about it - you are pregnant and you're going to stay that way!

Soleil - I can't believe it's still in your system, you're being so strong :hugs:

MrsMax - happy v day :wohoo: 

Xxx


----------



## readyORnot

SB, sorry your levels are taking so long to normalise. I'm glad they're going down though, so hopefully at your next check it'll be all back to normal.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil sorry Hun :hugs: fxd for next week x


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: SB. Fingers and toes crossed that the next blood test showed no HCG.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ages since any posts on here :cry:

Heard hb last tues & pram ordered :) Today I'm positive I've felt baby p move. 2 weeks til 20 week scan Eek! 

How is everyone? Any news from anyone still TTC??

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay for feeling baby move MrsPTTC. You are more organised than me - haven't ordered a pram yet. Happy belated 18 weeks. I think you said you were staying team yellow as well- is that correct? 

All going well here in Oz. Currently in Darwin for a conference and absolutely exhausted. Bring on Saturday when I go home. If only I could do nothing on Sunday but housework will be waiting! Fuzzy isn't moving so much the last day or so but I think that is more to do with me being busy and not noticing movement than an actual lack of movement.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey msj, yes I'm far too organised I've bought loads! Only reason I got the pram so early was because MIL bought it & there was an offer on it so I didn't want to miss out. 

I feel your pain, I hate busy weekends when there's no time to relax!

When did you feel fuzzy actually kick as opposed to just the fluttering feeling? Think I got 3 kicks yesterday but not sure its too early? Something you can't pass off as wind though right? :shrug: 

See how the next few days go with the movement & maybe see your midwife, just listening to the heartbeat I'm sure will put your mind at rest :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Forgot to answer your question about team yellow! Yep still not finding out sex. DH did say to me the other night though 'its very tempting to find out the sex' I told him firmly no! We made our decision & are sticking with it! :thumbup: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Fuzzy has kicked a lot more today but I think I have noticed it more cause I have had some time to sit quietly.

I think I felt definite kicks at about 18-19weeks if I remember correctly. I was sitting at a football (AFL) game and felt three random "popping" sensations that I could not excuse as wind or stressed out tummy feeling (I get that a bit and this year has been exceptionally stressful).

Just wait till your DH feels the kicks. My DH's face still lights up like a kid at xmas . Its great.

I have only bought furniture so far. I think I am waiting till after my baby shower to buy stuff. Though we probably order a pram and car seat in the next month or so.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw yes I can't wait for dh to feel it. Though he's a bit squeamish about the whole thing, I think it's cos his friend didn't like feeling their baby & he's been brainwashed! :growlmad: I hope he likes it when the time comes...I'm honestly so organised, the furniture we want is now on offer half price so dh is going to order it tonight on his way home from work, my mum has ordered the car seat & isofix today too! We decorated the nursery when I was only 11 weeks because it was our last week off together before due date, but its literally just painted, no accessories or anything, I feel quite embarrassed that I'm almost done at 18 weeks :rofl: but at least I won't be stressed at Xmas & can spend early 2013 relaxing before baby p is born x


----------



## Aisak

Hey ladies...

Not much is new here. i had a doctor's appointment yesterday and heard the heartbeat for the first time. i was pretty relieved - my NT scan is tomorrow and i'm so paranoid that i'm going to experience a MMC. But i think at this point (12 weeks tomorrow), things look pretty good. It's hard to believe there's a baby in there. i'm just beginning to show (and have had some strange looks from staff members - only my principal and assistant know). i'm planning on shopping for some maternity clothes this weekend, specifically pants as i'm struggling to do up many of my pairs. i have a bella band which works but it's really uncomfortable by the end of the day.

i have not bought anything yet.  i think after the scan tomorrow i'll be a little more at ease (and it will look much more like a baby than a blob - very exciting) and i'll probably start thinking about what i want to do in the nursery. We're team yellow as well, so i'm thinking probably green decor.


----------



## MsJMouse

I can understand the worry before your scan. I was the same. I think it has only been since the scan at 19weeks that I feel more positive about this baby. :hugs: good luck with your scan.

Wow there is a few of us who are team yellow. Should make early next year exciting.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww Aisak you're 12 weeks & a plum! :happydance: your scan is so exciting, I was shocked by how much baby had changed since my last scan at 9+2, have you had any early scans or is this your very first? GL with the scan Hun. Can't wait to see a pic x 

P.s you're so lucky showing so early, mine is getting there (eventually) though people close to me noticed the bump weeks ago, to other people I've just looked like I've eaten too many pies :haha: x


----------



## MsJMouse

I am the same MrsPTTC. Only started showing around 18weeks and a lot of ppl had to look twice this week when it mentioned.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad I'm not the only one msjmouse! :thumbup:

Think we need some bump pic photos from our preggo ladies :) Will upload one of my little one at the weekend x 

x


----------



## readyORnot

yes yes bump pics please!


----------



## Aisak

We had a scan at 7 weeks 3 days and we saw the heartbeat but at that point it mostly looked like a blob. But that flicker was the best thing i've ever seen! We had out NT scan yesterday (we don't have the results yet) and it looks like a baby! S/he wasn't real active - taking a nap i guess. Though there were some hiccups and waves. It's so unreal.

As far as showing i think lots of it is likely bloat and constipation (BRUTAL). But my lower abdomen is beginning to stick out and harden a little (i can feel my uterus). Plus, i'm a fairly small person and most people at work know our struggle to get pregnant so they're on high alert. i don't have a huge bump by any means but it's too much to suck in anymore, that's for sure.


----------



## mrsmax

Hi everyone :wave: Hope all are well. Aisak, I cant believe you are in the 2nd tri already - that seemed to speed by. Did you get the results of your nuchal scan? 

I really need to work out how to upload photos on here - I have been a member for nearly 2 years and never uploaded a photo except an avatar (which I then deleted!).

All good here - went to paris with DH last week and it was wonderful, although did a lot of walking and had to rest every 10 mihutes on the second day. Had no idea how shattering it is walking around with a big bump!! Am now back at work and coounting down until mat leave on 7th Dec (6ish weeks to go!!). Dh has started on the nursery and he is loving being able to do something constuctive for baby. Only bad news is, that my ms has returned - feels like it never really went a way. Not as bad as before, but spend about 60% of the day feeling quesy :(

How are the TTcers? Any news or updates?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, sorry I never posted bump pics but i will! 

How's your bump doing Aisak?

Mrsmax glad everything is going well but sorry your ms is back! :saywhat: You must post nursery pics once finished!

My 20 week scan was today, was great! :dance: Much clearer than 12 week! But baby P was being naughty so need to go back in 3 weeks for another scan to check some part of the heart & the front of the face. At least we get another scan I guess! Heart HB too :) will post pics soon x


----------



## jogu07

Hey Girls...

Hows everyone doing..?

I am sorru havent been much around as nothing much has been happening at my end...!

My TSH level are still elevated and also my AMH is high. Have been prescribed metformin now..and DH is prescribed CoQ 10 so lets see if its gonna change anything..!!!

The witch has become pretty much unpredictable....not regular anymore....Have to get HSG done next month..! Not sure about it as I am unsure about the tubes...!!!

Hope everyone's progressing well with the pregnancies, it feels like I am the only odd one so refrain myself from posting cause I do not want to spread any kind of negativity in this thread where theres good news every where...!

Sorry for being a downer...hopefully I will have some good news to share soon..!!

Love you all and here's wishing you all healthy pregnancies and delivery.

Take care...!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww Jogu don't be silly Hun! :hugs: We're here to support you so rant or cry away! Soleil is in the same boat, & regal... Hope you TTC- ers are all ok! Sorry your cycles are a bit irregular but fxd the drugs work :) x


----------



## readyORnot

^^^WSS^^^


----------



## rosababy

aww, jogu. :hugs: i'm sorry you're feeling like that in here. I understand though. I had a thread where I was the LAST one to get preggo and it was brutal. most of the ladies had their babies months before I even got pregnant. hang in there. we still want updates on you.

mrsp, glad to hear your 20 week scan went well! :happydance: 

mrsmax, welcome home from paris! i'm so incredibly jealous that you went there. :hissy: I can't imagine how uncomfortable it was to walk around! we went to new orleans when I was 17 weeks and it was so tiring.

afm, jack is doing well. :thumbup: sleeping better, eating better, spending some time awake and not screaming, so that's a victory! we're going to try to wean him off of the expensive formula so we'll see how that goes. hopefully he doesn't have a really sensitive tummy because that crap is expensive! :dohh:


----------



## jogu07

Thank you all. Your support means a lot...!

The witch knocked me off yesterday at CD 32 so that is a good sign rite...!

I am CD 2 today and have to get HSG done next week. Hope atleast the tubes are clear.

Metformin is making me sick, ladies say that it is a miracle drug so keeping my fingers crossed.

Wow...Jack is one month already, time sure does fly..!

Glad that your scan went well MrsP...!

MrsMax, a holiday..that sounds cool..!

Love you all...!!!


----------



## pink80

Jogu - the metformin made sick for a couple of weeks, are you building up the dose slowly? It was a miracle drug for me - regulated my cycle to 29 days from over 40 odd days at times. Plus i think it's the only reason I'm carrying this baby now - my testosterone level was too high for a baby to form properly until I took it - fingers crossed it works for you xxx


----------



## MsJMouse

Good luck with HSG Jogu. I hope metformin is a miracle drug for you. :hugs:


----------



## Aisak

Hi everybody! i hope all is well. Fingers crossed for you Jogu. As for me, our NT scan results were normal and i have my first OB appointment on the 5th. i'm definitely starting to show - i've moved on to maternity pants as the bella band makes me crazy by the end of the day. My bump is by no means huge, but it sure makes my normal pants unbearable. And the boobs...jeez. Out of control. 

Hugs to everyone. xo.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aisak said:


> And the boobs...jeez. Out of control.

:rofl: Snap! Mine were only small at a B cup but I got fitted for a new bra today and have jumped to a D cup!! I still think they're small though :wacko: TBH I haven't been measured for years so I suspect I was probably a C cup in the wrong size bra :haha:. Glad your NT result was good aisak! Scan and bump pics?! 

Jogu GL with the HSG hun! Hope it's not painful, mine was fine!

Pink - can't believe how far along you are! :happydance:

Hi to everyone else :howdy:

x


----------



## readyORnot

I started out large as a DD cup and at my largest went to a HH:shock:


----------



## rosababy

my boobs went from a B to a...B. :wacko: Fail.


----------



## MsJMouse

I started out as an A size ( occasional B depending on the bra). Still only a B cup - instead the around measurement has gone up - disappointed :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: at MsJ & Rosa! Bless you girls! My back measurement not changed MsJ, just the cup size. I was shocked when I tried on a C & she said it was still too small! :shock:

Readyornot wowzas your bbs really jumped, bet DH is happy ha ha! 

x


----------



## MsJMouse

My mum says she didn't get big till her milk came in - so I am still hopeful :wacko:

It appears my bump has gotten a bit bigger. Belly button hasn't popped but has changed shape.


----------



## MsJMouse

My mum says she didn't get big till her milk came in - so I am still hopeful :wacko:

It appears my bump has gotten a bit bigger. Belly button hasn't popped but has changed shape.


----------



## pink80

I've gone from a D to a DD so not that much of an increase

MrsP I can't believe how far I am either - have to pinch myself alot!!

I'll be the first with the bump pic then - this is me at 35 weeks

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/AC5E74A0-5114-420E-8475-9BD93F327558-19547-00000EA9BD715264.jpg

Glad you ladies are doing so well :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

pink80 what a lovely bump! And you're so close to meeting your LO!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wowza pink, that's some bump chick! I will post my little one & also the scan pic but our laptop's Internet connection is crap at the minute & no idea how to gt photos on iPad. So when is the norm for milk to come in? Got one friend who was early at 18 weeks & the other about 22 weeks. They both cried when they got their first leak lol! x


----------



## rosababy

nice bump pink!! I can't believe how far along you are! Pretty soon now! :happydance:

MrsP, I think my boobs didn't grow much because my milk didn't really ever come in. :nope: I just don't have a whole lot.


----------



## MsJMouse

Nice bump pink. I can't believe how close you are.

MrsP - I haven't had any leakage as yet. I think it is different for everyone.

Off for my GTT tomorrow. Can't believe I am far enough along for that. Also I only have 7 weeks of work til maternity leave (8weeks till I start it but I have a week off in the middle of the next 8 weeks). I can't wait - starting to be a bit over work. Eeeekkkk!!

Hope everyone in the States is safe with that big storm coming.


----------



## MsJMouse

Here's my bump pic - 27w1d
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121029_175526.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rosababy

Awwww msj, you look great! Cute bump!! Good luck with your gt test.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi everyone. Ok - I will sort a bump picture this week. I feel like I am getting huge now - although lukcily just on the bump and not anywhere else at the moment. 

Love your pics MsJ and Pink. 

My ms has definietly returned - am sick almost every morning now (but worse on work days :wacko:). Went to get my flu jab today and the nurse looked at my notes and said my last blood test results showed I was aneamic. I am seeing teh midwife on Friday so I guess they will prescribe me some iron or something - I thought it was normal to feel exhausted an dout of breath all the time - oops!

Work is becoming a real struggle now too - have zero concentration.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

My boobs are getting big - started as a 34DD/32F and am now a 38E or something - numbers are confusing to me! I tried a 34FF and it was too small :( Think I need to go back and get mesaured again though as I have to take my bra off as soon as I get home cause it is uncomfortable but at £25 a pop I dont want to keep buying new ones!!

Rosa - hope you are keeping safe in the storm - they showed VA on the news the other day with everyone preparing and i thought of you guys. Keep saffe - and anyone else in the storm zone. 

Jogu - so good to hear from you. Have been thinking about you and how you are doing. Please dont worry abour being a downer - we have all been there and and are here to be your cheerleaders :hug:


----------



## mrsmax

ps - good luck with your gt test MsJ. I dont think we have that here :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Mrsmax I had nausea during my 3rd tri too. No fun at all. I hope it doesnt stick around for long. As of now we have power and hoping that it stays that way. The storm is pretty scary tho.


----------



## readyORnot

MsJ you look so titchy! What a super-cute bump!

mrsmax I really hope your ms goes away again, I remember how awful it was for me at that stage and that's proabably contributing to the anaemia.


----------



## MsJMouse

Mrsmax - sorry to hear about the Ms returning. I always find my insomnia is worse the night before I have to work in the office. Not fun. Not long till you finish work now. Which is very exciting. Hope they get the anaemia sorted.

AFM had my GTT today. :sick: gee I felt very green by the time I had to the blood test. That glucose drink is gross. Test results should be with my ob in the next few days.


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck with the test results MsJ .


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww MsJ how cute is your lil bump?! Hope it doesnt annoy you me saying that, as when people say that to me Im like  yeah I know! <sigh> Hope your results come back ok, and dont take too long.

Sorry to hear your ms is back mrsmax :( Hope your flu jab wasnt too bad  I had mine last wed (scan date) and my arm was killing me on the night and was all red and inflamed, I wonder if Im allergic to it? I remember it hurting last year but dont think it was as red as this year. Must mention it to the mw when I next see her. I bought some maternity bras from Debenhams and they were only £25 for 2, though not sure if they go that big lol! :wacko: A friend of mine got hers from Bravissimo as shes huge and hers was £70 :saywhat: Crazy!

Hi to everyone else :wave:

So here are the pics Ive been promising tiny bump pic is 19 weeks 5 days. Its funny as the bump size varies day to day, I have my big days and small days lol.


----------



## MsJMouse

The comment I get a lot is "you've finally popped". :wacko:

Great bump pic MrsP. The scan pics are cute. I find my bump changes size depending on where Fuzzy is sitting. And sometimes my bump is super firm other times less so and that's when I feel like fuzzy is sitting my bladder/cervix. Not comfy.

Happy Halloween everyone. We had lots of trick or treaters this year. Good thing I bought a big bag of lollies. Some of the little kids were so cute :flower:


----------



## Nola0841

Hello! Can I join your group. My name is Dana and I'm 32 and we are now on our 5th cycle trying for #1. I knew going into it that it might take some time, but now it just seems like it's taking longer than expected or we are doing something wrong. I hope everyone is having a good halloween so far. :)


----------



## mrsmax

Just had my 31 week midwife appointment = anaemia for me, but minimax is doing great. However, s/he is 3/5 engaged!!!!! Freaked when I saw that in my note when I got home - but midwife didnt seem that worried and I guess it is better than being breech - just hope it doesnt mean they are going to make an early appearance!

Friday here (although working Sunday so not quite the same!). Hope everyone is doing good 

Hi Nola :wave: This thread has been going a couple of years and most of us were TTc for 20 months or more and/or had/having IVF so although you are always welcome, you may find another thread a bit more relevant to you :hugs: Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## MsJMouse

So did they prescribe you some iron supplements for the anaemia? Wow 3/5 engaged. I think I read somewhere that first babies usually turn early and get in place. My question for you is where are you feeling the kicks? In your ribs? Do you feel them anywhere else? I only ever feel kicks below my belly button (I know I am a few weeks behind you).

Last night Fuzzy got in the most painful position - kicks were on the right below my hip, there was a lump near the right of my belly button and some part of Fuzzy was sitting low on the left to the point where it was extremely painful to change gears in my car. I struggled to push the clutch in. It hurt so much - glad I was close to home. Thankfully Fuzzy moved overnight.

Hi Nola.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :wave:

Welcome Nola :flower:

Mrsmax sorry to hear about the anaemia :( but glad minimax is ok

MsJ that sounds very painful! :growlmad: 

Can I ask you ladies when did you/dh start to feel & see your LO's moving from the outside? Really looking forward to dh being able to feel Baby P! :D X


----------



## MsJMouse

Hi MrsPttc - I think it was around 22-23weeks. Dh is starting to learn now that he needs to leave his hand on my belly for longer than a couple of secs. He is feeling heaps more movement now especially as Fuzzy has taken to performing what feels like acrobatics just after we go to bed.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, I keep trying to feel for it myself but no matter how much I prod (poor baby!) I can't feel it yet. It's been very active today though so thinking I'm feeling it more and more, so hopefully soon...

God I've been in a right bad mood today, stressed to hell, bad day at work, and I feel really emotional. Think this is the first sign of the pregnancy hormones kicking in! :sad1: x


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

MsJ - I have kicks all over, but mainly on the left hand side (looking down and in my pelvis). Lots of weird squirmy movements too!!! Goodness knows what the bubbas do in there!

MrsP - sorry to hear you had a stressful time eralier this week. I have had 2 random crying fits in the last month - def the hormones!!!!! (well, that's my excuse!) 

Hope everyone is doing good. Any news from Crumbs, Hakuna, Regal, Jogu, SB etc ? Miss you ladies :hugs:


----------



## MsJMouse

Mrsmax I am loving your ticker about how many days till you finish work. I think I might 'steal' that idea :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know I miss them all too Mrsmax! Come back ladies! :flower:

Unfortunately my week has got worse! Calls/callers at work been awful, complicated & arsey :( but never mind, will start afresh next week...

My other scan a week tomorrow! :happydance:

x


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: MrsPTTC. Pregnancy hormones and tiredness hit my house last night too - poor DH - it was his birthday and I ended up in tears over something stupid.

TGIF is all I can say!!!

First prenatal class is tomorrow. Now that just seems scary - how did it get here so quick??


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC said:


> I know I miss them all too Mrsmax! Come back ladies! :flower:
> 
> x

I agree. I wonder how everyone is going??


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh bless you hun, its a horrible feeling isnt? You feel like you're not in control... 

Scary that your classes have started. It's funny I keep thinking you're more than 6 weeks ahead of me!
x


----------



## mrsmax

Wow that was a scary evening. Had some bleeding and hospital said to come in right away and bring hospital bag. Got rigged up to lots of monitors to check I wasn't going into early labour and they did an ecg for minimax. Found protein in my urine but had to second test and get results in couple of days. They also took a swab and other stuff but let me come home. No more bleeding so hoping all ok.


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: mrsmax. That does sound scary. Hope everything is okay. Look after yourself and minimax.


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks
main comfort is that if mm had to come now the chances of survival are excellent. X


----------



## MsJMouse

Very true but hopefully mm can cook for a bit longer.


----------



## pink80

MrsMax - sounds almost identical to what I had and at pretty much the same stage. I had no more bleeding since but I did lose my plug (tmi - but it was huge chunks of brown Kelly like mucus) in the following week. They found no reason for it, but the swab was how they found out I'm group b strep positive

Hope you're resting today :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

yikes, mrsmax! very scary! protein...are they checking for pre-e? hopefully mini max can stay in there for a few more weeks, but you're right, at least you know chances of survival are very good. :thumbup: 

hi ladies! :hi: sorry i've been mia. most days, it's all i can do to manage to pop into my own journal and update, but i'm having trouble finding time to get to all of my threads and journals. :dohh:

jack is doing great! I feel like we're starting to get a routine down. Not a routine that is like "he will eat at ___:00 and sleep at ___:00" but that's okay. Hopefully soon we'll be able to really get some times down. Right now, he eats every 2.5 to 4 hours, has great wake time in which he LOVES his play gym (is starting to grab for the toys and smiles at them), we read stories, sing songs, explore the house, take walks with the dog and then I notice that he starts to get a little cranky and his brow line gets red (just a little) and that's my cue for naptime. So, I swaddle him and put him down for a nap (still have to rock him, but we'll work on sleep training in a month or so) and he's down for anywhere between 40 minutes to an hour and a half. :thumbup: He's also to the point where I can put him in the play gym for a little while so I can shower or do dishes, etc., so I don't have to hold him all the time, which is very nice.

Still nursing and formula feeding, and looking forward to him giving us longer stretches at night. We had one night of 6 hours and we were like holy CRAP! and then it went back to every 3 hours on the dot. :dohh:

I hope everyone is doing well! :kiss:


----------



## MsJMouse

pink80 said:


> MrsMax - sounds almost identical to what I had and at pretty much the same stage. I had no more bleeding since but I did lose my plug (tmi - but it was huge chunks of brown Kelly like mucus) in the following week. They found no reason for it, but the swab was how they found out I'm group b strep positive
> 
> Hope you're resting today :hugs:

That also sounds scary Pink.

Forgive my ignorance but does group b strep positive mean you are more likely to give birth pre term or does it mean you have to a c-section?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh mrsmax how awful Hun :( hope everything is ok & minimax hangs on in there, but if not its in very safe hands :hugs: (I keep saying 'he' :wacko:) 

And pink, I had no idea you'd had such a bad time too bless you :hugs:

Lovely to hear from you Rosa, so pleased jack is doing well, sorry he's feeding a lot during the night, you must be exhausted. Any new pics?

How's MsJ? 

AFM, saw baby P again today & everything perfect :cloud9: Feels funny I now won't see it again until its here!

x


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsP - do they not do growth scans in the UK? I have a scan booked at 32weeks - partly to see if the placenta has moved but also to see how well Fuzzy is growing. It seems a lot of ob over here do growth scans around weeks 32-34. Yay for everything being perfect. :thumbup:

I am okay - have a bad headache at the moment but I think it is due to tiredness - was awake at about 230am last night till around 5am and had a super busy Friday at work - 150km of driving and visited for 4hospitals (some more than once) trying to fix equipment for work.

My friend is giving me her cradle as a baby shower gift and they are bringing it over this arvo. So can't have a nanna nap till later.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eee you have 'nanna's over there too? Thought it was something we use in the north east of England & Scotland only :winkwink: I know they use nan in other parts of the UK. I love the word nanna, both my grandma's were 'Nanna's' & I assumed my mum would get baby P to use it but she's going for either gran or nan :shrug: 

Sorry you've had a rubbish night sleep, hope you get some rest later. Exciting your crib is coming though! My nursery furniture set came Thursday though the cotbed hasnt turned up :growlmad: but that's Mothercare for you!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and no, no more scans now. People with low lying placenta's get them but not if its normal x


----------



## MsJMouse

Yep we use nanna over here. My mum doesn't want to be nanna, nanny or gran so she is going with mim. Not sure where that comes from but I don't really mind. DH's mum is Dutch so she is going with Oma which is the dutch word for grandmother.

Bummer about no more scans.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mim? How cute is that! :thumbup: x


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies - yes, we dont get any scans after 20 weeks in the UK usually, unless they need to check something. They just emasure yoru tummy to check on growth! I may have a scan in a couple fo week sto check on the position of my fibroids, but it isnt usual to have one at that time!!

Got my urine test results back from hospital today and they are clear, so no infection. Just waiting for the results of the swab. No more bleeding either so beginning to feel better, but decided to pack my hospital bag sooner rather than later just in case minimax really does want to put in an early appearance!

Cant remember if I've asked befoe - but preggo ladies - what are your birth plans? And tmoms - what pain relief etc did you have if any? Have decided to try without epidural and wondering if I am crazy!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news about test results & no more spotting mrsmax! I don't have a birth plan yet but know I want a water birth. Would have an epidural if things got too bad but would have to come out of the birthing pool...so last resort for me I guess! x


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - yeah, I always thought I wanted loads of pain relief but after our parenting classes and hearing all the facts, I want to stick to water and gas and air if at all possible. Not sure I want ti give birth in the water, but it is supposed to be great for pain relief!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I like the idea that giving birth in the water means the baby is nice & clean :rofl: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Glad to hear you havent had anymore spotting Mrs Max. I have been thinking about needing to pack a bag soon. Yikes.

I haven't got a birth plan as yet. Need to probably think about it as I have a pre admission appt in just under two weeks to discuss these things. The hospital I am booked in at doesn't allow you to give birth in water just in case of complications but you can use the baths during labour just not at the end. In terms of pain relief I am not going to rule anything out but by the same token I would prefer not to have too much - so I will see how I go.

Starting to get very real and feel like I am running out of time to get things done but just so tired. How about everyone else? Do you feel like you are reasonably ready or not?


----------



## mrsmax

MrsPTTC said:


> I like the idea that giving birth in the water means the baby is nice & clean :rofl: x

That's great :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well msjmouse I know I've got quite a few weeks on you but yes I'm on top of everything, got loads early on so don't need a lot more. But had to really as things will be stressful soon as getting an extension on the kitchen next month! :wacko: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Yikes a kitchen extension - that would be stressful.


----------



## mrsmax

yes - you must be mad Mrs P!!! I saw you post on FB to your friend who annouced they were preggo - see it took her 3 years - made me tearful and I dont even know her!!!

Only a couple more weeks of work to go peeps!! Cant wait. I am out of breath just walking into work now!!


----------



## mrsmax

ps cant believe I am the second to last fruit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw bless you mrsmax, yes I knew she'd be trying a while, it's my best mates cousin, but think they may have been more NTNP rather than TTC, still hard though. Her sister is TTC, has been so even longer than 3 years & has serious ovulation issues, worst thing is she's been told she's not eligible for IVF as her husband to be already has 2 older sons from a previous marriage. It's disgusting they won't help her when she hasn't got children herself :growlmad:. 

As for me being mad lol, the builders aren't knocking through til Jan so hopefully be too disruptive til then. Can't wait for the new kitchen though!

You are getting so close to EDD Hun! Think I've only 4 fruit to go, they hardly change when you get passed 20 weeks!

Happy V Day to baby P! :yipee: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay for V day MrsP!!!


----------



## mrsmax

Vday, great milestone hon


----------



## pink80

Happy V day MrsP :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

Oh wow Pink - only 5 days to go!!!


----------



## pink80

Hopefully!!! Or preferably less :). I really don't want to go too far over due!!

How are you?


----------



## MrsPTTC

OMG Pink! Can't believe how fast time is flying for everyone! Fx'd Baby doesn't keep you waiting too long :) And team yellow too, how exciting! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

You are team :yellow: aren't you?! x


----------



## pink80

Yeah we're team yellow:D


----------



## mrsmax

so excited for you Pink!!!! Cant wait to find out what you're having x


----------



## mrsmax

Families!!!!!! Was DH's bday this weekend and had his (large) family to dinner to celebrate. I dont have agood relationship with my MIL as some of you may recall so have been dreading baby comments, but so far she has taken little interest in the pregnancy. However, this weekend she told me I had snubbed her family because I had bought a Moses basket and not used the family one. Well, my SIL did tell me a couple of months ago that one of the cousins had a family moses basket and I said great, that would be lovely to carry on the tradition. But then another cousin got pregnant just after me so I figured she would want it and no one had actualy got in touch to offer it to me. Then that cousin had a miscarriage at 11 weeks 9with twins) and it just seemed totally insensitve to contact her sister to ask for the moses basket at that point - besides which I thought it was rude of me to ask for it when no one had actually offered it to me. So, at 34 weeks preggo I decided I couldnt put it off any longer and picked one up at an NCT sale on Saturday morning. 

I cant believe MIL was so mean - it isnt like she had ever told me about the family moses basket herself or offered to collect it from her neices house for us (cousins live about 3 hours away in the same town as MIL). She makes me so mad - she hasnt bought anything for the baby yet or taken any interest in it, she was totally unsupportive during IVF and conceiving struggles. Grrrrrrrr.

Thanks for listening to me moan peeps - just needed to get it off my chest. :kiss:


----------



## MsJMouse

:hugs: Mrs Max. How rude of her. You would think someone would have offered it to you by now if they wanted you to use it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:grr: Mrsmax I don't know how you held back :gun: I'm not a very confrontational person but the stories of your MIL make me so mad I'd have had to say something! I feel really bad for you, good job you've got your own family to support you & be excited for you! Has DH said anything to her? :hugs: x


----------



## readyORnot

mrsmax, I'm sorry to hear about how badly your MIL has behaved. I hope you're able to just ignore her. I'd hate for my MIL to treat me like that.


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's been a while since any updates on the thread ladies :( How are we all? Looking forward to crimbo? :xmas9: Rosa & readyornot, your first xmas's as a family :cloud9: x


----------



## Aisak

Hey ladies,

i just updated my journal but i'll tell the story here too...

We had our 20 week ultrasound on Monday. DH who DID NOT want to know the sex all of a sudden decided he might like to know once i was covered in ultrasound goo. i said no way. Although it was tempting.

i had my monthly appt with the OB on Wednesday and he said the ultrasound looked good and the my cervix was long and closed. Near the end of the appointment i mentioned that i have been having sporadic cervix pains in the past week or so - pinching, almost like a pap smear, and only lasts a second or two. They tend to come in groups then i won't feel them again for a day or so. i figured it was just the kid kicking me. He then decided to send me for another ultraound in 2 weeks because my cervix, although in the normal range, is on the short side. He said they don't start to get concerned until it is 25mm and mine is 27. Ummm...that's awfully close. i think he saw the panic in my eyes so he scheduled the u/s. He did not seem that concerned - in fact he said that he wouldn't have mentioned it to me had i not brought up the pains (which he is pretty sure is just stretching).

i've made the mistake of talking to Dr. Google about this and...more panic! There are a million stories of women being immediately put on bedrest at 27mm (or even in the 30mm range. Apparently 40mm is ideal). Or going into preterm labour. My OB didn't give me any restrictions. So i've been trying to take it easy as i can/stay off my feet more than normal (easier said than done) and calm down. Ugh.

i hope everyone is doing well and ready for the holidays :) Pink, your little one must be here now!


----------



## rosababy

A-step AWAY from Dr. Google! :haha: Seriously, I was bad about that myself. I freaked myself out about everything. I'm SURE everything is fine. If your doc was really concerned, he would have said something. Good for you for you for sticking to your guns about team yellow! I couldn't do it! :nope:

We're doing good and enjoying the Christmas season with Jack. :thumbup: Taking lots of fun pics. Off to post one in my journal.


----------



## MsJMouse

I agree with Rosa - keep away from Dr Google. I am sure if your doc was really worried he would have said something and he is keeping an eye on it which is good. I scared the crap out of myself when my scan showed a low placenta - my doc wasn't overly concerned and it turned out okay cause the placenta has moved.

I am trying to get energy up to decorate the house - so far the tree is up but everything else is still in boxes :dohh: I keep thinking if I get it out I will just have put it away a an when I have even less energy. I am definitely in countdown mode at work - only 9 more working days!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to Pink on the birth of her little boy!!! 

Lots of team yellow on this thread - very exciting!!


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies :wave: First day of maternity leave today :happydance: On the sofa in my pjs and dressing gown, curtains still closed and breakfast TV on :) Could get used to this. Still thinking about work though - hopefully that will stop soon. 

PLans today = stroll in to town to buy christmas paper, wrapping Christmas presants (which I love) and start watching Downton Abbey - my friend has lent me season 1 on dvd and I have never seen it. Can't wait. We also have a breathing class tonight :) 

Aisak - as the others have said, I am sure it will be fine or your doctors would have said something. Can understand why you are worried though - Google can be evil!! :hug:

Rosa - the pics of Jack on fb are the cutest I have ever seen. You have so much fun with the lil guy it is wonderful.

Cant belive I am due 4 weeks today!! How did that happen? This time last year we were meeting with IVF doctors and learning about drugs and injections etc etc. What a difference 12 months makes :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## MsJMouse

Sounds like an awesome day mrsma


----------



## rosababy

thanks mrsmax. we ARE having fun with jack! can't take enough pics of this little cutie.

your day sounds so perfect. and yay for mat leave!! :yipee: Is it very cold where you live? Do you have snow yet?

msj, only 9 more working days!! :happydance: that's so exciting! how long will you take off?


----------



## mrsmax

Hi Rosa - it is quite cold, but we dont really get much snow as I am right on the coast. We usually get it once or twice a year though and I love it!! It is such a novelty. Temp here is about freezing at night and a little over in the daytime. We have a nice open fire at home so I love lighting that - it is so cosy! We had a roaring fire last night with lots of candles watching the football (DH and I watch American football every Sunday night - we are seahawks fans as I lived there for a year when I was a teen). Life is good at the moment :kiss:

MsJ- cant wait till you get to be on mat leave too - I can highly recommend it!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for reviving the thread! I didn't know Pink had had a little :blue:! Congrats Hun! :happydance: can't wait to hear your story & his name/ weight etc.. 

Aw rosa your new avatar of Jack is so cute! Pm me your email address & I'll find you on facey? We had snow last week, it wasn't very deep but caused havoc as it froze over, the roads were terrible. It took dh 2.5 hrs to get home instead of 30/40 mins...

Mrsmax your day has sounded great! :thumbup: I'm so excited for you! It seems like 5 mins you were announcing your BFP!

Aisak my dh did the same thing with wanting to find out, but I refused! (Then felt cruel!) sorry to hear you're worried about your cervix but try not to especially cos of google. Hope everything's ok :hugs: 

MsJ, not long for you either! :) excellent!

How's everyone else? How's our TTC ladies? Regal, Jogu, Soleil? 

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosa - I am off till August - just over 7 months I think but only going back part time. Seems like ages away but I have a feeling it will fly by.

Does it snow where you live Rosa? Snow always looks so gorgeous but sounds like it isn't so much fun MrsPTTC. I had never seen snow so till 2008 when we went to NZ for a holiday. I live too far north in OZ for snow. Seems so unreal you guys talking about snow and freezing temps and it is summer here and storm season so hot hot hot. I think most of the pics of fuzzy will have fuzzy in a nappy and singlet (I think they are referered to as vests in the UK???) as it will be so hot.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah yeah MsJ complete opposite seasons on the other side of the pond! How cold does it get (or not) during your winter? Yeah snow no fun but I think parts of US have it much worse than UK so I guess we're lucky. It probably snows more where I live than mrsmax as we're at opposite ends of the country, I'm near the border with Scotland. Yeah I think it will be vests lol! Saves you money I bet! 

Gosh the heartburn has started, thought I was gonna get away with it too :haha: x


----------



## rosababy

Yeah it gets cold where I am...I'm in the Washington DC area. However, I grew up in Chicago, where we get TONS more snow there! I lived in Michigan for a while and it literally snowed every single day from the end of october to mid april. No joke. Every day. :dohh: Here, we get some snow, but it depends on the year. Last year we had none. The year before that, we had so much snow that the stores were closed, we had 10 snow days from school, it was mass chaos.


----------



## rosababy

mrspttc, it's hard to find me on fb...are you friends with mrsmax or hopeful? you can find me in their friends list. or i can search for you.


----------



## MsJMouse

I can't imagine living somewhere where it snowed every day. It didn't even snow that much when we were in NZ (wrong season for snow - it was late spring) but it was so cold - I don't think I do cold :wacko: We get to about -4 or so at night where I live but usually it warms up to the mid teens during the day in winter. In summer it is hot and humid with temps in the mid to high 30s and humidity above the 50% mark. Had some horrible days so far this summer but today is cool with showers which was a bit odd.

Yay my mum is coming over tonight so we can make curtains for Fuzzy's room.Very excited.

Rosa and Ready - it is going to be a very exciting Xmas for you this year.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rosa I'll try to find you on facebook as I'm friends with mrsmax :thumbup:. How is hopeful? Does she say much on fb? Your snow in chicago sounds awful!

MsJ that's some extreme temperatures you have :wacko: Yay for your mum helping you with the nursery! :)

x


----------



## rosababy

No haven't seen or heard from her in a very long time. :nope: that snow was actually in Michigan but it's just as cold in Chicago!:cold:


----------



## mrsmax

Hopeful did say on FB she might "drop by", but I imagine it must be so incredibly difficult, especially now most of us are very preggo. I just hope she has all the support she needs and finds a way to have a family of her own when she is ready.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww I hope she is ok, can't even begin to imagine what she's going through :( 

Rosa I just love your pics of Jack on fb, he's so adorable & your family pics are amazing, you must know one brill photographer :thumbup:

x


----------



## rosababy

I still cry when I think of hopeful. I was watching a show the other day with the same situation and was sobbing. :sad2: 

Thanks mrsp! My dh took most of them. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmax

I am 37 weeks today (ignore my ticker it is a day out!) Cat believe I have made it to term :happydance: Nursery is almost finished - DH has done a great job - wll try to work out how to post pics on this thing!!! Beginning to feel quite huge, but loving mat leave - although days seem to whizz by as with Christmas there are lots of chores to do! still got to buy DH's christmas present - oops!

Had our tour of the mat unit at the hospital yesterday - scared me a bit. Feels very real and now begininng to worry about birth and labour! Must do more relaation exercises before the big day. 

How is everyone else? Ready for Christmas? What has everyone got planned? Anyone going to have a sneaky Christmas :wine:? I am going to allow myself one glass of mulled wine Christmas Eve and a glass of bubbly on Christmas day I think....


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay for full term. How exciting. We also did a tour of the mat unit on the weekend. Definitely getting real. Can't believe how soon your baby will be here!!! 

Starting to feel huge as well. Heat is really starting to take its toll - I have cankles :nope: Only 4days of work left :happydance: yay so very tired.

Somewhat organised for Xmas - bought all our presents. We are having a BBQ on Xmas day and will probably hang out in/around the pool.


----------



## mrsmax

MsJ - yay for 4 days. I really feel for you being so big in the heat. I cant imagine that! It is cold, cold, cold here, but would rather that than being hot. Poor you - still, you will be able to put your feet up soon. 

BBQ and pool sounds so funny to me for Christmas. :0

Got all DH's pressies now - but now am knackered!


----------



## readyORnot

full term! Congratulations mrsmax! 

Speaking of weather, I'm so glad we're in Grenada for Christmas - 24°C at night, 31°C in the day! Haven't been paying much attention to the weather back home but all I know is it's cold!


----------



## pink80

Congrats on full term MrsMax :happydance: xxx


----------



## Regalpeas

Howdy everyone! :hi: Belated Thanksgiving wishes and Happy Holidays!

Congrats to Pink and your new little one. Also congrats to MrsMax for making term! So exciting :)

Glad everyone seems to be well based on my brief scan of the last few days in this thread.

Praying for everyone especially Soliel and Jogu. This is a tough time of year for we LTTC. Yet still we press on.
Sorry, I' ve been away so long but I should return to my regular posting in a few weeks. Just wanted to stop by with hellos before then!

:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

regal, good to see you, hun. how are you doing?
mrsmax, yay for full term!! are you getting so excited? I remember being very nervous for the actual labor/birth. You'll be fine. :thumbup: Just keep your mind on the end prize.
msjmouse, it's so weird that it's summer for you! It's pretty mild here...mid 50s. Although we're headed to Illinois for xmas and it's gonna be cold there. hopefully we'll get some snow.


----------



## babybumpz

hello :)
I am 30 and TTC #1. This is my first month trying, and I honestly can't believe how terrible the 2 week wait is. I am 7dpo and I was hoping to test this Thursday which would be my 9th dpo. Is that too soon to test?


----------



## rosababy

Yes, probably. Although some women have seen a bfp that early.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :wave:

Pink you must come back and update the birth of your LO and would love to see a piccie! :winkwink:

Regal so pleased to see you back hun, what's new with you? Hoped you'd have your BFP by now! :growlmad:

MsJ - ahh cankles bless you :( My friend had them too even though it was freezing cold here in her 3rd tri, she was just swollen everywhere bless her. Yeah Barbie on xmas day does sound funny to us Brits :haha:

Mrsmax, yay for full term! :happydance: Can't wait for your LO to arrive and to see if :blue: or :pink:! And yes I'm going to allow myself a little drink, probably on xmas day night, I have some low alcohol wine so I'll probably have a couple of glasses. 

Hi Rosa and readyornot! :flower:

Babybumpz GL but if you don't get a BFP don't be disheartened as it is rather early.

AFM I felt baby hiccuping yesterday! That was rather weird, I wondered how I'd differentiate between the kicking, punching, hiccupping but it was definitely hiccups, far to fast to be anything else unless I have a little ninja growing inside me :rofl: Also I think I've been experiencing braxton hicks for the last couple of weeks, I didn't know what it was but googled it the other night and I think that's what it is...

6 sleeps til xmas ladies! :xmas1: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah and STILL an eggplant! :grr:


----------



## MsJMouse

Merry Christmas everyone for tomorrow (its about 5pm Xmas eve here). 

Just sitting relaxing listening to Xmas carols while waiting for in laws to come over for dinner. Being very lazy this year - steaks on BBQ and salad. Normally I would cook a roast chicken and veggies but the thought of standing in the kitchen for hours in the heat makes me cringe.

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Merry Xmas MsJ! Funny the huge time difference eh?! Enjoy your evening with the in laws. It's 8.30am here & we're off out with the dog, my BFF & her LO for the day. We're going to an open air vintage museum which has some lovely walks & a farm, just hope the weather stays ok as it's forecast for rain later :(. Then we're getting a Chinese takeaway from a restaurant & going to snuggle up & watch The Snowman :xmas8: Funny how our lives will be so much different next year!

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas if I'm not back on :xmas12: x


----------



## readyORnot

I hope you're having a great Christmas day! It's still Christmas Eve here, 10:12pm!


----------



## pink80

Merry Christmas ladies - hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## MsJMouse

Happy 2013 everyone. Hope it brings everyone much joy, BFPs and sticky beans for those waiting on them, healthy bubs for those waiting on their arrivals and many hugs / snuggles for those already blessed with their little ones.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Same to you MsJ! Happy new year everyone :happydance: x


----------



## mrsmax

Happy New Year my lovely ladies. 

I have finally started a journal - come be my followers :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

The journal link isn't working hun though I'm on my phone so will try the laptop over the weekend :) x


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow some babies will be arriving soon!! How exciting!

And congrats to Pink on your new arrival!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hi: Hakuna! Nice to hear from you! Ariana is just gorgeous :D x


----------



## Regalpeas

Happy New Years Ladies!!! :)


----------



## mrsmax

Wow - Ariana is gorgeous! She looks so grwon up already. How you doing with it all?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi regal, hope you're ok x


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw thanks! Yeah we are doing great. I was a little terrified and really sleep deprived for the first few months, but I feel comfortable and well-rested and enjoying this mommy business :)


----------



## MsJMouse

Hakuna - she has the most appealing grin in your avitar (?spelling) - you just want to grin back. Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax and MsJ!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: to your little girls! MsJ you must've been early?! Can't tell as your ticker is down already :winkwink: So happy for you both! I'm next, yikes!! 

Had my whooping cough vaccine today, my hypnobirthing book came and I've sorted out my anti-natal appointments and hospital visit, all getting very excited now! Just hope this extension is finished in time, house is such a bloody mess! :wacko:

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## pink80

Congrats MrsJ on your little girl xx


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats again to MsmJmouse and MrsMax on their baby girls! Mommas on the same day...technically ;) How cool!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know how strange is that AND both were team yellow AND both girls! :thumbup: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Amelia arrived a week early at 39wks exactly. Two days after my birthday so dh is joking it will make it easier to remember our birthdays. Going home from hospital today - just waiting to see the paediatrician before we go to make sure he is happy with how Amelia is going.


----------



## mrsmax

yay didnt realise you still in hos;pital. how are you and amelia doing ? i am up feeding eva and have her in right arm so typiung with left hand so scuse bad spelling etc.
i am so excitef we both had girls -i cant wait to hit the shops to some cool girlie gear. team yellow was definitely the right choice so exciting the moment we found out - although dh thught the cord was willy and said it was a boy so midwofe had to correct him.

Did you stick to your original name? amelia is sch a grgeous name- would have been high on my list but my niece is amellia so would have been a bit confusing.

anyways, will go over to your journal shortly, but eva just come off. sending you all lots of love and look forward to an update when you back home :kiss:


----------



## MsJMouse

Yeah my DH also thought boy cause of the cord but he waited till Ob announced sex.

Amelia was our original choice. Such a perfect name for her.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh MsJ how come you're still in hospital? How was the birth? Knew you were early, at least no waiting around on maternity lol. Can't wait to hear both your birth stories!

I love both the names, funny 2 of my names are Evie & Amelie - both close! :winkwink:

:rofl: at mrsmax & her one handed typing! 

Did either of you have a sense you were having a girl?

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

P.s mrsmax Next have some gorgeous girls clothes at the minute!


----------



## MsJMouse

The hospital I went to likes to keep you in for about 4days after a natural birth just to make sure you and the baby are okay. Also to make sure breast feeding is established if you are going to bf.

I posted a brief post about the birth in my journal. But once I have time to sit at a computer rather than one handed on a phone I will post my birth story properly.

Happy to be home :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow that seems a long time msJ, but good they're looking after you & made sure she was feeding ok. Think our hospital lets you go after about 6hrs if all ok! :wacko: will have to check out your journal :) x


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: Hi ladies - it has been a while since anyone posted here. Hoep everyone is doing ok - MrsP - not long now!! Regal - how you doing? Aisak - how's it going? Jogu - do you ever check back here? Hope you are doing ok if you do. Crumbs - how is it being a mummy? Miss you all!!

All my other ladies - sending you loads of love :hugs: 

ps have just posted my brth story in my journal if anyone wants a read (warning - it is LONG!!!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi mrsmax, will check out your birth story when I have more time but hope it doesn't scare me! :haha:

I had mw appt yesterday & bump only grown 1cm in 3 weeks so I'm going for a growth scan later. It was a different mw to normal so she said it could be as they measure differently but can't take any chances :wacko: DH is worried but I've tried to reassure him its just a precaution & growth scans are quite common. Will report back later x


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsP - I have read that if baby is in a different position it can change the way your bump measures so fx'd its all good. Yay you get to see your little one again.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks msj, all is well, weighing estimated 5lb9 at the minute & expected to be around 7 or 8lb mark at birth. Hope its no bigger ha ha! Not sure if she dropped a clanger, she mentioned 'she' but this was before she'd gone down that end, & when she did go down she said we could look as we couldn't see anything anyway, so maybe it was a slip of the tongue, most people call it he or she rather than it, maybe she just thought its face looked like an she ha ha. It was frowning lol. Will upload pic at weekend x


----------



## mrsmax

yay - so pleased all ok. Must have been scary though - althogh quite common and sounds like s/he is going to be a nice healthy weight :hugs: look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cheers mrsmax, but you know it's like an optical illusion, I can't make it out properly anymore! :wacko: x


----------



## MsJMouse

So pleased everything is okay MrsP. Good weight as well. Can't believe that you only have 34 days left. I swear this year is just flying by.


----------



## pink80

Glad everything is ok MrsP :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. Pink, missed you! How's little Zach doing?? Oh my MsJ I've been counting in weeks not days, only 34 days you say?! :shock:

I've had my first wobble today - a girl came into work with her baby and I had cuddle and I just didn't feel maternal!! My friends all said when they first found out they were pregnant they thought for a split second whether they'd done the right thing, I never had that until today and it's far too late for such silly thoughts!!! :saywhat: Maybe it's the whole newborn thing as lets face it they don't do a lot until they're a few months old. I'm sure I'll be fine with our little beauty we've created! x


----------



## MsJMouse

I am sure you will be fine. I had quite a few moments like that when pregnant especially with all the things that happened with my family. I am loving being a mum. Its hard work especially when A starts crying and I can't work out why but so worth it. I can't wait till she is old enough to start really interacting with us :cloud9:


----------



## mrsmax

I had a couple of moments like that - it is totally normal it is just that as LTTcers we feel guilty for having those thoughts as we wanted to be pregnant soooo much!! However, as MsJ says - being a mum is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will love it I am sure :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

How are we all ladies? Miss you guys :kiss: x


----------



## Aisak

Hey all,

Congrats on the new babes mrsmax and mouse! You'll be soon Pttc! :yipee: And hello to everyone; hope all is well.

As for me, things are going well. And i'm starting to feel a little anxious as i approach 30 weeks - this kid will be here sooner than later. Gulp. i better get my shit together! i'm going to head to my journal now to update if you're interested in all the boring details :sleep:

K


----------



## MrsPTTC

Will check it out Aisak, can't believe how far along you are! You feeling ok?? x


----------



## mrsmax

hi feeding eva so typing one handed again. mrsp i cant believe how close you are getting!! when do you start mat leave

you asked about newborn clothes. eva is still in hers and 0-3 us way too big. i have friends who still in newborn at 6 weeks. if anything we didnt have enough newborn clothes...it is a fine balance i think. also most peopple buy you 0-3 so worth buyijg a few newborn babygros i you havent already. 

msj - how you doing. is amelia sleeping at all


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies!! :hi: typing on my phone...mrsp r u next?? So soon!!

Aisik, good to hear from u! Off to read ur journal. 30 weeks was a milestone for me! 

Jack and I are in Arizona til tomorrow morning. We met a bnb friend too! Have to get up at 3:30 am for the airport tho so I'm totally dreading that. Excited to be going home...miss dh. Going to start oatmeal when we get home so I'm looking forward to that!

Nothing else new...


----------



## spanishgirl

Hi gals, looks like some of you got your :baby: Congrats!

TTC for 12 months now and not one single :bfp:. Hubby and I are both healthy and in early 30's and still no luck.

Here's to hoping.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsmax I start maternity a week Friday! Soooo can't wait, though I'll miss my team mates. Wish I could go earlier but then I'd need to take more smp so we'd be worse off financially. Sorry if you've already said but how long are you taking off? 

Great to hear she's fine in newborn clothes, I've just heard some babies over 8lbs aren't fitting in them very long, I've got quite a few newborn outfits, a handful of up to 1month & some 0-3 so I'm pretty well prepared, I'm hoping people buy mostly 3-6 or 6-9! Though some nice pink or blue newborn or 0-3 would be nice! Some babies are so big they don't fit in newborn at all, I'd be gutted lol.

Ah how nice you've met up with a BnB friend Rosa! Hope you've enjoyed yourself. Don't blame you missing dh though. And yes I AM NEXT - eek!!

I had another dream last night my LO was a girl..... It kept me awake during the night kicking for the first time ever last night, I'm a light sleeper but it seemed to sleep when I slept (good routine) but uh oh not last night, hope it was a one off :winkwink: 

Spanishgirl welcome to BnB, what have the docs said? The majority of us on this thread took well over 18months/2 years for our BFP's & some IVF & IUI successes. Hope you get there soon.

Soleil, jogu,regal, how are you guys! Come back soon!

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Lol my turn to be typi g one handed on my phone as feeding Amelia.

Yay for 30 weeks Aisak. Its amazing the way time seems to fly but also drag.

Rosa - how cool you got to meet another bnb lady. Yuck 330am start - I wouldn't be looking forward to it either though chances are I will be awake at that time lol.

MrsP - I didn't buy much newborn clothes as I was concerned about having a big baby (I was 9lb6oz so there was a chance that Amelia could be big). Thankfully we have friends with babies so Amelia scored a stack of hand me downs otherwise I would be washing constantly. Amelia is definitely going to be in newborn for a little while I think. Yay for maternity leave !!

Amelia seems to be sleeping reasonably well at night thankfully. Waking after about 3hrs or so though today she just doesn't want to be put done. Currently sitting feeding her while watching The Proposal on TV and surfing bnb. In love with our cloth nappies. We are using during the day and disposables at night. Hoping to eventually go cloth full time - just need to order some more.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks msj, what was amelia born again?? I'm pleased she's being good for you & good on you for using cloth nappies :thumbup: its not something I'll be doing but I admire you for it! :flower:

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Amelia was 6lb6oz so really rather tiny. She now weighs 6lb12.5oz but the 0000 size (aus newborn size) is still pretty big on her.

I decided on cloth in an effort to try and save money in the long term. They are actually surprising easy to use - i use a liner so can throw out the poop then just a rinse cycle and then a wash cycle and hang on the line to dry. It helps we usually have good weather for drying. Not sure i would consider cloth if i had to use the dryer a lot. Plus they are so cute


----------



## pink80

MrsP - Zach wore newborn and up to one month clothes for about 2 weeks (apart from Matalan newborn which comes up really big I think) and is pretty much grown out of his 0-3 month stuff now. He was 9lb 2oz when he was born, but to be honest the problem we have is with length, he's just too long for them, although I must say the 3-6 month stuff are big around the waist/middle!


----------



## MrsPTTC

9lb 2 Pink? Ouch! :wacko: at least they did fit him for a bit lol. Yeah I guess sometimes its not the weight, it's the length, you could have a large 9lb baby, or a small but heavy 9lb baby which could fit newborn for a while :shrug: 

Oh yes MsJ your weather certainly helps! I'm a bit put off the cloth nappies as I used to be a nursery nurse & we had an older baby who used them, but I'm sure they were second hand, and she wasn't the cleanest of babies, or from the cleanest of families for that matter & they used to smell :wacko: I know they're not all like that, it was just that particular family but it's one of those things you always remember, I can still smell it now! :rofl:

x


----------



## MsJMouse

Yeah that sounds gross. I can completely understand - yuck. I remember my mum used cloth nappies on my little sister (19years ago) and I didn't think I would want to use them as they seemed like so much work - soaking and folding, pinning yourself with the safety pin when you put them on.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eee yes they've come a long way since then! I remember the same with my younger brother. We were trained in college how to fold & pin a proper terry nappy but I never needed it as the little girl I looked after had the more modern versions with velco (still going back 12 years though.) My MIL still has some of DH's terry nappies, they're immaculate & she uses them as dusters! :rofl: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mummies/mommies, how long before your birth did your baby's head engage? I was seen today & nothing was said but have noticed on my notes it's 3/5. I'm not getting excited as I knw it could stay like that a long time, but at least it's moving in the right direction & am curious!

x


----------



## MsJMouse

No idea as they didn't really mention it when I saw my ob.

Sorry. :shrug:


----------



## mrsmax

I was 3/5 from about 30/32 weeks - I thought it would mean she came early :doh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha so that's put that theory to bed ha ha! :haha: Better to be engaged than not though I guess!

Question, what are you ladies using to change nappies, wipes or cotton wool & water? Am hearing conflicting things about johnsons extra sensitive wipes which are supposed to be as gentle as water & can be used from birth...

x


----------



## pink80

I think I was 3/5ths at about 34 weeks, lost my plug 32 weeks and he was still late :D

I used wipes from the first day for poo nappies and cotton wool for wet ones for a few days but then totally wipes and he's always been fine xx


----------



## mrsmax

cotton wool and water for first two weeks - now baby wipes (Johnsons and Huggies have both been fine).


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, I'm a bit OCD & just can't see how the water cleans them properly...will see what they say at the antenatal class & will also ask my mw x


----------



## mrsmax

yeah, know what you mean but it seems to. am going to start baby bath oil this w/end - cabt wait as i love my lotions and potions!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mmm and the yummy smells that come with them! :D x


----------



## MsJMouse

In hospital it was water and washers. When we got home we initially used wipes as we had been given a few but then Amelia got really bad nappy rash and the wipes must have hurt cause she would scream so we switched to water and washers. Seems to clean her fine. Might be different with formula feeding or once baby is on solids. 

Love bathing her. She's so cute as she likes to float in the water and stare at us.


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> Ha ha so that's put that theory to bed ha ha! :haha: Better to be engaged than not though I guess!
> 
> Question, what are you ladies using to change nappies, wipes or cotton wool & water? Am hearing conflicting things about johnsons extra sensitive wipes which are supposed to be as gentle as water & can be used from birth...
> 
> x

We used huggies wipes and still do. For christmas, my mom got me cloth wipes, so sometimes I'll just make them with water and sometimes I'll make a little formula with essential oils. He doesn't have a sensitive butt though. I do put a little diaper cream on right before bed just after his bath every night. I have a special kind of cream for the cloth diapers. :thumbup: Keeps the rash away nicely. My nephew can only use cloth wipes with water (no oils) otherwise he gets a rash. I think it depends on the baby. just have to find what's right for you.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, so rosa did you use wipes on Jack from birth? 

Aw MsJ how cute, glad she's enjoying her baths :) 

x


----------



## rosababy

Yep. Never knew there was another option. :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:haha: to be honest I've not been told not to use them by anyone 'yet' its just what I've heard. How's Jack doing? Love seeing his pics on Facebook, he's so cute! x


----------



## readyORnot

nice to see everyone seems to be doing okay



MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm a bit OCD & just can't see how the water cleans them properly...will see what they say at the antenatal class & will also ask my mw x

My method is not common practice at all but I use absolutely nothing whatsoever other than bamboo (cloth) wipes and plain water. He has very sensitive skin like me and I was allergic to Johnsons baby stuff as a baby! Sometimes I just hold his bum under the shower attachment or bath tap and give him a little instant hose down! When he was a bit younger (i.e. less than 2 months old and still pooping in nappies) I used "water wipes" (they're available on Amazon, it's pretty much just water, no added chemicals and they're great for sensitive bums!). Important to make sure they're properly dried off before putting another nappy on though.

I'm happy to report that almost 8 months on he's never ever had a nappy rash or irritation, his bottom's as smooth as - well - a baby's bottom I guess:haha:, and he's definitely not a dirty or smelly baby! People always tell me he has 'baby smell', whatever that is! I don't use any powders or creams on that area either, except occasionally I'll put some camellia or grapeseed oil on after his bath.


----------



## MsJMouse

I guess when you think about it adults mostly only use paper no water so water and a cloth or cotton wool is more than most adults use. :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh yes readyornot you're using the method where you put him over a potty is that right? I was amazed when I first heard this. Glad everything sounds like it is going well! :thumbup:

I had my first (of only 2) antenatal class today, it was just on breast feeding & only lasted just over an hour. Thought it was a bit pointless actually, I didn't learn much more than what the books tell me! :wacko: Hopefully next weeks general babycare/birth class that the midwives are doing will be better, I know its supposed to last a lot longer!

x


----------



## rosababy

MrsPTTC said:


> :haha: to be honest I've not been told not to use them by anyone 'yet' its just what I've heard. How's Jack doing? Love seeing his pics on Facebook, he's so cute! x

thanks. :thumbup: He's doing pretty poorly at the moment...teething, getting a cold (as if that wasn't enough) and rolling over in the crib and getting upset about it. We were up ALL NIGHT last night, just like when he was a newborn and it was so hard. :nope: I hope this teething crap ends soon.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw hope he's feeling better soon Rosa and he lets you get some sleep! I have all this to look forward to! :wacko:

Another question for you all - how many breast pads have you been going through a day?

x


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - that sucks! I hope lil Jak feels better soon. 

MrsP - I havent had to use any breast pads yet - my bobs just dont leak!!! Not sure if that means i have low milk supply or I am just lucky. If you lied closer I could give you my boxes of pads - they are going to waste at the moment :)

You must be feeling great today - you are on mat leave!!!!! Enjoy every second hon :hug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks mrsmax, how is Eva? It feels a bit unreal being on mat leave now, you know I'm not so sure the having a baby thing has properly sunk it yet! :haha: Think we've been too preoccupied with the extension/ new kitchen. Baby p still doesn't have a name yet & the hospital bag is still not packed :dohh: I think you're just lucky you haven't leaked, I don't think it means anything about your milk supply - some of my friends on other threads have said the same! x


----------



## rosababy

Mrsp, never used a breast pad. I leaked once and I was so exited to just be producing milk! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

rosababy said:


> Mrsp, never used a breast pad. I leaked once and I was so exited to just be producing milk! :rofl:

:rofl: Rosa! I've got one pack think I'll just stick at that as a lot of people don't seem to leak x


----------



## MsJMouse

Rosa and MrsMax - lucky you for not leaking!! I unfortunately leak :dohh: I was using disposable breast pads but went thru the two boxes I bought fairly quickly that I am now using reusable ones. I also was wearing a bra with pads to bed at night but after getting mastitis I am not wearing the bra to bed and just have towel to leak onto when feeding at night. 

MrsPTtc - just stick with the one box and see how you go. You might get lucky and not need them.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MsJ, sorry to hear you're leaking bad! 

Another question for you all - how many packs of maternity pads did you go through? Sorry for all the questions lol x


----------



## MsJMouse

I think I went thru 2.5 packs of 10. I probably could have used less and just used a liner sooner but things were a bit uncomfortable down there (stitches etc) so I used the pads a bit longer as extra cushioning. I was told by the hospital to take in 2 packets. Everyone is different though and you may find that you have heavier bleeding for longer. Things were easing up by the time I went home from hospital for me.


----------



## MsJMouse

I was in hospital from Sat night and went home Wed morning with Amelia arriving Sunday morning.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MsJ. I was bf'ing in my dream last night & it was wonderful :cloud9: feeling a bit more positive now :happydance: x


----------



## mrsmax

I used more maternity pads than I expected - I think I took one packet of 10 and needed to buy two more packs - def dont take less than two packets to the hospital. Once I got home, I was onto regular sanitary towels within 24-36 hours. 

Yay for mat leave - I don't think I believed I was going to have a baby until she arrived - even then (and even now) it doesn't seem real!!!!!!

I am so excited for you - it is such an exciting time. Enjoy!

As for bf - I heard so many horror stories, but not everyone finds it hard so dont assume it will be terrible. I am actually enjoying bfing - although it can be exhausting some days!


----------



## MsJMouse

I agree Mrs Max - it still doesn't seem real. With regards to bf - I am also enjoying it and was lucky enough to not have many hassles with it apart from a bout of mastitis.


----------



## Aisak

i've been leaking on and off since 23 weeks! It's often not much but i once got caught out at a work function with it leaking through my bra and shirt. Luckily it was only one boob so i could pass it off as me just being a slob and leaning in my food.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:haha: Aisak, 2 of my friends were like that leaking in the early 20ish weeks. I've been lucky so far touch wood! Aw so I've a way to go before it becomes real then?!:winkwink: glad you are both enjoying bf'ing, it really was a nice dream I had :) x


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPttc you asked a few weeks ago about how long our babies fit newborn clothes. Amelia is 5w5d old today and now weighs 2lb2oz more than than her birth weight and is pretty much out of her newborn clothes as they are getting too short and also the neck is getting a bit tight to fit over her head.


----------



## mrsmax

MsJ - same thing here. Just noticing that the babygros restrict Eva's legs - buut she is a very long baby. However, cause e is still quite skinny, the outfits without legs (eg vests etc) still fit fine....


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! As long as they fit for a few weeks I'll be happy! :) x


----------



## rosababy

speaking of being too long for onesies (jack just measured in at 85% for height :wacko:), I just made some onesie extenders! I see that you can buy them, but I read that Gerber makes them only for Gerber onesies, etc. SO. I cut some old, plain onesies up and made my own! It seriously took 10 minutes and was free. And now, Jack's onesies fit great! Part of the problem was the cloth diapers...they add a big bulk to his butt/crotch area. :haha: Here's a video I saw that taught me how:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryhd2qdO4Qs


----------



## MrsPTTC

Very clever Rosa! :) x


----------



## mrsmax

That's a great idea - Eva is on the 91st percentile for height and only 25% for weight so she is too long for the newborn stuff and too skinny for the next size - have resorted to vests and trousers most of the time, but this could be a good solution :) 

Off to the in-laws for 4 days tomorrow - should be interesting! However, get to see lots of friends too as we used to live in that city and one of my best friends had a little boy on Tuesday so get to have some extra baby cuddles. :) Also will be nice to get away as havent really been anywhere since October. 

Mrs P - I cant believe how close you are to you EDD!! Exciting!

How's everyone else? Regal - how you doing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

That'll be lovely mrsmax, hope you enjoy it!

I know, where has the time gone?! It's scary, I'm feeling a bit weird about it, I know I'll have a beautiful baby but I think I'll really miss my bump! I've really loved being pregnant :sad1: and I STILL haven't packed my hospital bag :rofl: 

x


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies, so glad everyone (and LOs too) is/are doing well!

Mrs PTTC you are so close lady! Woohoo! This thread has come such a long way. As one of the last trying ladies I know soon we will all be mothers. :)

I often wonder about Jogu and Soleil. Have they stopped by recently? I hope they've gotten their BFPs!

As for me I'm okay. Just losing weight and trying to get DH sperm count up so we can qualify for treatment. :) Thanks for asking Mrs.Max.

Now off to enjoy my Sunday. It's the only day I really get to relax before the excitement of the work week once again. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi regal :wave: glad you're doing ok! Eek I know not long now, it's been a while since aisak's BFP we need one from you lady! :) no not heard from Jogu or Soleil in months, I went on their profiles & soleil not been on BnB for nearly 6 months & Jogu has recently, just not been posting. Hope they are both ok. Hope DH SA gets improved & you lose the weight you want to :thumbup: x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Ladies! It has been A WHILE. There are new names on here - Eva, Amelia - and Jack is SUPER big and others have babies on the way. It's all SO amazing and miraculous. Unbelievable actually! But so damn exciting and DESERVED!! 

:happydance:

I'm just passing through to give an update. I won't be on here too often because I'm still in the process of getting the diss. done, hopefully by June. DH has changed the password on my FB account so that I don't spend too much time on non-diss.-related things, so I can't undermine his efforts and be on here too often.

BUT.

I am 10 weeks pregnant today. 

:headspin:

It just happened. After the D&C in July it took until OCTOBER for the hcg to leave my system. I had one period in November and then well...we got pregnant by ourselves in January!! :happydance: Baby went on six international flights between 5 weeks and six weeks of age - I was most sure it was going to be a loss because I had had a really bad cramp and some bright red bleeding around 5 weeks. So I thought, what the hell. Not putting my life on hold. But lo and behold, when I got back to the States, we heard the heart beat and baby was measuring on cue!! Just perfect as can be with the most beautiful little heart beat.

I'll admit. Every time I go in for a scan, I am apprehensive. It's as if I'm waiting for the bad news to come, but EACH TIME baby's heart is strong and s/he is measuring exactly where s/he should be.

Can you believe it?! I can't! Most days, I can't. And I thank him/her for coming back every day. I don't want to take baby for granted, but I think this one is going to be our forever baby. The third time IS a charm for us. :kiss:

And it's been such an easy pregnancy, too. As long as I nap and eat, I don't get nauseous. I haven't thrown up once. Except for the elastic band I have to put through my pants button hole and the dizziness I get every now and again, I have been BLESSED with lack of symptoms, but a beautifully growing baby! [-o&lt;

I hope and pray to make it all the way through. We really want this baby. 

So, yeah; there's the update. I'll try to be back on every now and again. And once I've got most of my writing done I can spend some time checking our your beautiful pregnancy, birth and mommy stories! I hope to join the ranks of the latter soon!

Love,

me and baby :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww Soleil I could cry I'm so happy for you! Huge congratulations! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: look forward to hearing from you & your bundle of joy again soon :kiss: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Holy cow 1 week to go!! :wacko: x


----------



## rosababy

SB!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :bunny: :happydance: :wohoo:

I'm so happy to hear from you and sooooooooo over the moon for you!!!! Congratulations, mama!!!!

MrsP, SO close now! How are you feeling?


----------



## MsJMouse

Wow!! Awesome news Soliel. So very happy for you. Good luck with your diss. Can't wait to hear more about your little one. :happydance::happydance: Sounds like you have a determined baby in there :thumbup:

MrsPTTC - wow one week to go. Getting close. Time is just flying by this year.

Hope you had a relaxing Sunday Regal.


----------



## jogu07

Hello ladies...

Thanks for asking for me...! 

Congrats to new mommies....Welcome Eva and Amelia...! 

Ohh Jack is six months...time sure does fly ha...!

Mrs P - Cant believe you are almost there...! You will be holding your baby P soon...! Hoping and praying that you have a safe and easy delivery...!

Congrats SB....Thats great news...! 

It's only me and RP I guess now...! 

AFM, I was on clomid last month, I responded well, follicle scan confirmed that I ovulated at CD 15 and the follie was 20.8 mm before it got ruptured...The doc was sure that I did ovulate however my temp did not rise for about 4-5 days and I was sure something was wrong...AF got me at 22dpo, sounds strange rite..I was 16dpo and yet no signs of AF, I got excited and tested and the same old BFN...! It shattered me, when I got another BFN at 19dpo, I was sure that I had ovulated later than the sacn confirmed...!

I am on clomid this month too and would be going in for my very first IUI...I am on CD 6 today, would start going in for scans and E2 testing from CD 10...Doc says that we need to monitor my E2 levels, my AMH is on the higher side and says its a bit dangerous and I have no clue why he said that but I was devastated when he said that, I broke down and it took me 2 days to get back to normal...!

I know I havent posted for a long time cause there was no update from my end...I am trying to stay positive, lets see where it leads...!

Good luck and God bless ladies...!


----------



## MsJMouse

Hugs Jogu. Hopefully the iui will be successful. I don't know what AMH is as I never had any of that testing done but surely its good that the doc is monitoring things.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh nice to hear from you too Jogu! Sorry about the false hopes you had last cycle :hugs: I would go off the scans rather than the bbt, my scan my BFP month was spot on (though they weren't 100% sure I ovulated or that the follie didnt just deflate without ovulating) my due date from my 12 week scan was only 2 days off my original EDD from LMP. I stopped temping a long time before my BFP. Fxd for you for the IUI this month! Do come back & update!

Eeek girls I know not long now, I don't know where the time has gone! I'm a little worried it'll come early as I'm not ready yet, bag only half packed, Moses basket not set up, isofix base not fitted to the car, & I've got plans or meals & lunches before wed I don't want to miss! :winkwink: I've started taking the raspberry leaf capsules & bouncing on the gym ball though as I'd hate to go too far over. For some reason DH isnt scared, I'd be if I were him, he doesn't know the first thing about baby care - never changed a happy before! :wacko: 

x


----------



## MsJMouse

MrsPTTC - my best mate had her first a week or two over and she didn't have the car seat fitted either. She kept reminding her DH to fit the car seat before she got discharged. On the day of discharge her DH was late arriving. Turns out DH was late cause he hasn't fitted the car seat - it was still in the box.


----------



## rosababy

Msj, I would be so PISSED if my dh did that!!!!:grr:

Mrsp, you know jack was 2 days early...I don't think you'll be late! Better get ready!

Jogu, good to hear from u! Sorry last cycle was so frustrating. I rember thinking that when I was on clomid. But I was not monitored at all. Yay for an iui!!!! Do u know about when it will be? So exciting! I also say can the bbt for now. Clomid can mess with it.


----------



## readyORnot

Soleil, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## readyORnot

Jogu, sorry about last month, my fingers are crossed for your IUI!


----------



## MrsPTTC

MsJ I'd also be very angry if dh did that! Fxd we get it fitted in time ha ha. Rosa I keep meaning to google the percentages of early vs late babies, I'm sure the odds are against me being early. Baby's hospital bag is packed now & mine just needs a few last minute essentials. I sorted out the nursery cupboards today & can't believe how many nappies, wipes & toiletries I have lol! 

x


----------



## MsJMouse

My DH was the other extreme. The day we got the car seat it went in the car. I was only 32 or 34 wks along. He was just a little excited. LOL


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: bless him! x


----------



## Aisak

Soleil :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:. Great news.

Jogu, i'd have to agree about not putting too much stock into bbts while on clomid - mine were kind of wonky. i wasn't monitored though, just opks. Which went from zero to BLAZING within a day on clomid. Normally they would gradually build up. Fingers crossed!

MrsP, you're getting close! i had the car seat in the car a couple weeks ago, but only because there was too much effing clutter in the storage room/nursery - i needed it out of my way!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Me too Aisak it's clogging up the spare room! Will see if dh can install it this weekend! 33 weeks eek?! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, just to let you know I've been having contractions since early this morning! I had a show at 4.30 this morning though thought it could've been my waters as it was very watery but thicker than water IYKWIM. Anyway I rang the hospital & they're happy it's plug, so now just a waiting game! I sent DH to work so my mum is here, he's coming home shortly though. I don't think it'll be too long before we go to hospital though x


----------



## rosababy

Eeeeeek!!!!!! MrsP!! Praying for u!!! Update us soon! :yipee:


----------



## MsJMouse

Yay exciting!! Will be lurking for an update. Good luck MrsP. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - I am beyond excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for the update xx :happydance: :kiss: :bunny: :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

MrsP had her baby!!!! Saw on fb...no name yet. MRSP.......WHERE ARE YOU?!?! we want details and pics, please!!!! :yipee: Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just a quick one cos I'm 1 handed! Yes our baby girl was born 15th at 7.10am weighing 6lbs 5ozs, will update a birth story ASAP & pics though actually we've not taken a lot yet haha! We think we've decided on her name but just taking today to get used to it before we announce. 

x


----------



## mrsmax

ha ha - welcome to the world of the one handed!! Your typing and spelling will not be the same again for weeks!! ;)

Congrats again and cant wait to hear all 

xxxxxxxxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats MrsP!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance: Blessings and comfort. I know you must be proud!


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats Soliel! Loooovvvingg your news!! :D Very happy for you. Praying for a sticky bean!!! Woohoo! H&H all the way! Also best wishes for your dissertation completion. What a huge accomplishment it will be. Glad you bring great news. :hugs:

Jogu, so good to see you on hun!!!!!!! IUI that is awesome :) Praying for the best :dust:
Keep your faith and hold your head high. Your time is soon!


----------



## mrsmax

Soleil - I cant believe I havent posted my CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yet. I am soooo pleased for you - that s wonderful news. I often think about all my bnb ladies who took time out and hope and pray they get their family - you so deserve it my friend. Please, please do keep us posted.

Jogu - fab to hear from you too. I kept checking your siggy to see if you had posted elsewhere - so good to hear you ok and moving forward. Let us know how the IUI goes :hugs: please dont forget us :hugs:

Hopeful - just on the off chance you are checking in - :hug: 

MrsP - let us know the name already lady!!!!!!!!!! ;)


----------



## Mymoomoo

Hi everyone !
I'm 32 and am on my 3rd month TTC for #1. I'm already feeling a little frustrated and have always thought I would become pregnant as soon as I would have decided.
I had a lap surgery done last october for a mild endo on my left ovary. No blocked tubes, all seems good.
My DH is 37 and all is good as well.

Our magic cocktail is royal jelly/maca/EPO for me and royal jelly/L carnitine for him.Are any of you taking the same sups ? 
Crossing fingers to get my BFP soon and looking forward to reading you :)


----------



## Soleil Breeze

But before I get to that, CONGRATULATIONS are in order to MrsPTTC and her lovely, little girl! Yeahhhh!! :dust: That is my "blessings dust" so that you're little one's life is FULL of them! :kiss:

Rosa - I LOVE Jack's St. Patty's day outfit. He's just too freaking cute!

Jogu - just wanted to say that I love your positive quote about the butterfly in your signature. It's really uplifting and, well, true. We were at a butterfly conservatory here over the weekend and both me and DH had a butterfly land on us. According to Victorian tradition, you're supposed to make a wish! :winkwink:

Ladies, thanks for all the kudos. Today, I am feeling hopeful again. Yesterday I totally crashed and broke down. We went in on Monday for the nuchal screen. Baby was measuring a few days ahead, so they've bumped the EDD date up to September now. Heart was strong at 150; s/he was jumping around, making right hooks (hilarious!); the nuchal translucency revealed 1.2mm space, which is just fabulous. The person doing the ultrasound said that s/he had nasal bone, which "is great"; and all the little hands and feet were present, etc. 

Then we get the blood results back. UGH. We are at increased risk of having a baby with Down syndrome. Basically, my odds are the same as a 42 year old and I'm only 33. A doctor came in and immediately advised us to get genetic counseling and said that I could come in tomorrow to get a "procedure" done (CVS or amnio). I was like, hold on. We've got to discuss this. 

It was such a lot of information! And so scary! But I left the hospital feeling fine. This baby is PERFECT and is here to stay! I looked at our ratio - 1:53. It means that for every 53 expecting moms who are at increased risk of having a Ds baby, only 1 will actually have a baby with Ds. That's like a 98% chance that this baby does not have Ds! So, yeah. I was like, screw it. Baby is fine. No genetic counseling, etc., and DH completely agreed.

But then yesterday, Tuesday, I just crashed. One of my girlfriend's saw the scan of baby that I sent to her and she said that baby was perfect. And I just bawled. Because I think that he/she is, but baby could be that ONE of the 53 who has Ds and I'm just not sure what to do if that is the case. :cry: I kept thinking about other "normal" women who get odds of 1:350 or 1:500 and I'm like hot damn, our odds ARE shi**y. 

Sorry this is so long, but I need to get it off my chest. I'm trying to remain positive. This baby IS chromosomally "normal." It HAS TO BE. So much to consider, to think about. And I look at that little body and beautiful profile and just know that everything HAS to turn out okay. I cannot contemplate the alternatives right now.

Anyway, went in for this specialized blood test yesterday afternoon. It measures the DNA fragments from baby that are in your blood stream. It's still a screening test and not a "diagnostic" one, but it's apparently very accurate. I should get the results in two weeks. Praying to God that they come back negative for Down syndrome. 

It's going to be a looooong wait.


----------



## MsJMouse

Oh Soliel. :hugs: Hope those results come back quickly.


----------



## readyORnot

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil I'm really sorry, its a tough decision, it annoys me that you've been put in this position after all you've been through, life is so not fair :growlmad: 

Mymoomoo, welcome hun but we've pretty much all got babies or BFP's now so you'll probably find posting in another thread is more beneficial :flower: 

So baby P is literally baby P as we'be named her Penny Elizabeth. She's beautiful, will post pics soon & more info x


----------



## mrsmax

SB - massive hugs honey. I decided not to have DS testing as I decided we had enough to worry about. I now wonder what my stats would have showed - for all we know I could have had a 1-10 chance!! We also had a long talk about it and decided we woudl cpe whatever may - however, i know this is a very personal choice. I also knew I couldnt do the diagnostc testing that carried a risk of miscarriage. It is just so unfair that you have been put in this position after all you have been through. I know everyone says this but stats are stats and i there were 53 ladies in a room only one lhave a baby with DS....put like that it doesnt sound very likely at all, but I totally understand why you are worried . I hope the next tests come back fine - we are all here for you and sending you our bestest vibes :hugs: :hug: :babydust:


----------



## rosababy

SB, oh wow. What a scary thing. :hugs: I'm SURE your baby will be just fine. 1 in 53 is not that high if you think about it, so try not to worry about it. Easier said than done, I know. Your baby will be perfect. You will love this baby so much, no matter what. You will be the most important person to this baby...and he/she will love you more than anything in the world. :hugs: Like mrsmax said, I also didn't have the test, so who knows...I also could have had 1 in 53 chances. Hang in there.

Mrsp, Love love the name!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks rosa. Love your new avatar of jack! :thumbup:

x


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations MrsP, I think I totally forgot to congratulate you:flow::flow:


----------



## Aisak

Congrats MrsP! What a lovely name.

i guess that means i'm next. Yikes.

Soleil, my friend had similar test results, and her baby arrived without ds. :hugs:

Sometimes it feels like all the testing makes us more stressed out than at ease. My blood work and NT screen was normal, but it seemed like every ultrasound i had there was some sort of worry: 7 weeks - fibroids, 20 weeks - cervix is too short, 22 weeks - just kidding, your cervix is ok, but your placenta is too low, 30 weeks - placenta is still too low, and your baby is too big, 34 weeks - now placenta is ok, but your kid is 6 and a half pounds...95th percentile. UGH.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Thanks for the support girls. I wish I had known that the dang test was an option. The OB made it sound like standard procedure. She told me that I would have basic blood work, but never that it would be testing for Down syndrome. I told my DH if we EVER get pregnant again, I will NOT do that test. I walked past her office today and wanted to go in there and tell her how much stress she has put us under. 

I would advise a woman, who is for all intents and purposes fairly healthy, not to do this test. When our mothers were pregnant with us, do you think they had all this stuff? No. Of course, some will say that more babies were born with complications, etc. BUT the moms more than likely had LESS unnecessary STRESS. 

Yesterday was a bad day. I read up on women with better odds than me who had a child with Ds. I read up for hours on the different types of Ds. I looked at photos. I came to the conclusion that this is all out of my control (hasn't it always been that way?). I need to stop with the reading.

Today is a good day. I have made up my mind that this baby is fine. I just wish the results would hurry up and come. I cannot work until they do. 

Why is this pregnancy thing so hard? I see people differently now. Yesterday I was walking around and looking at people and saying "chromosomally normal." How can there be so many chromosomally normal people walking around this city and I might be at risk for having a chromosomally abnormal one?! I promise I'll be content with the one child. Just please, please, please, let him/her be healthy. 

So mad right now. Next week, when I get my results I feel like I'll want to say something to the doctor about the stress she unnecessarily put me through. But, instead, I hope that I'm just thanking God for a baby with 46 chromosomes. No need to be nasty, Soleil. No need.

And I continue to breathe...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aisak I was told at exactly 35 weeks at growth scan baby p was estimated 5lb 9 & around 7ish/8ish lbs at birth & she was only 6lb 5 so I wouldn't worry too much as they can get it wrong. But hey if they're right they say bigger babies are easier to push out :winkwink:

SB yes in the UK we have an option which I agreed to its something we wanted to know but I understand why people wouldn't. Shame they didn't give you the option :growlmad: :hugs:

x


----------



## rosababy

Interesting that she didn't mention it's not an option. My RE said it's mandatory and my ob said it was not. :shrug: who the heck knows. I do know that I didn't get the test and still worried about ds the entire pregnancy. I'm not sure which would have been worse...getting it or not because I panicked the entire time. I also saw lots of people with ds wherever I went and was convinced that the universe was trying to send me a sign. :dohh: But I think it was because it was on my mind. The same way when I wanted to be engaged, all I saw were diamond rings. :haha: And when we were ttc, all I saw were preggo bumps. What results are you waiting for? I thought you decided not to get the amnio?


----------



## mrsmax

SB - to be honest, I think if I hadnt given it lots of thought before the testing was discussed I wouldnt necessarily have realised it was optional as all the healthcare pros talk to you as f it is mandatory and were quite surprised I turned it down. As Rosa said though - there were times I regretted not having the test. I would study every person I saw with DS and came to the conclusion we would cope whatever. I even checked out local parent support groups etc as I wanted to be prepared. Funny, my mum said exactly the same as you - they didnt have scanning and testing in her day and she is pleased as she couldnt imagine having all that extra stress! You and your baby will be fine my friend :hugs: - ps :growl: to the doctor for not explaining things better to you.


----------



## MsJMouse

We had the NT done but more because I needed to see our baby on an u/s again to reassure me that we still had a heartbeat and a growing baby than us being concerned about DS. For me I am glad I had the test done because I got to see that Amelia (Fuzzy) was grown and also that was about the time when things started getting scary with my dad - they were talking tumours on his spine and in his lungs so it was great that my mum got to come with me and see Fuzzy - something good to hope for. 

As so much was going on I never stopped to think about the implications of the test if it had been positive. However it was our choice to have the test especially as in Aus it is not a free test unless you have risk factors such as age, family history etc.

Shame on the doc for not explaining that it was optional. Pregnancy in and of itself is exhausting and stressful at times without adding this. I am sure those results will come back clear. Hugs hope they are back soon


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Mymoomoo! Welcome. Hoping you get your BFP soon. I'm 33 and still trying myself but have been for quite some time now. Frustration is natural. I'm not on any supps but many ladies on bnb are on them. There are a few supplement threads in TTC main forum.



Mymoomoo said:


> Hi everyone !
> I'm 32 and am on my 3rd month TTC for #1. I'm already feeling a little frustrated and have always thought I would become pregnant as soon as I would have decided.
> I had a lap surgery done last october for a mild endow on my left ovary. No blocked tubes, all seems good.
> My DH is 37 and all is good as well.
> 
> Our magic cocktail is royal jelly/maca/EPO for me and royal jelly/L carnitine for him.Are any of you taking the same sups ?
> Crossing fingers to get my BFP soon and looking forward to reading you :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi ladies :hi:

Soleil wishing you the best and praying everything goes well with your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

on the Harmony test results. The docs' office called me on Friday and my heart nearly jumped out of my chest. It was only to remind me of my Tuesday appt. :wacko: They did tell me that the results would be available today. So now I'm just awaiting...

And Rosa, girrrl, I know exactly what you mean! I've been wondering about the same "signs" - seeing Ds stuff everywhere. :dohh:

Hopefully I'll be updating you with some good news in the next 24 hours!

:kiss:


----------



## rosababy

I'll be thinking of you, SB. :hugs:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I have been waiting for HOURS for my OB/GYN to get back to me. Nothing. Nada. ZIP.

So I head on down there. In a nutshell, the lab in California has the results. THEY know whether my baby has Down syndrome or not, but, apparently, my OB/GYN office did not file the appropriate paperwork and, guess what?

Drum roll, please!

The lab in CA will consequently not release the results.

:growlmad:

You ARE kidding me, right? 

The person whom I spoke with at the office said we should get the results in 48 hours. 

Not going to hold my breath on that one.

Good Lord. What's another two days of waiting...?

It's awful and frustrating. That's what it is.


----------



## Regalpeas

Soleil, so sorry they're putting you through during such a sensitive time. Still praying for the best!


----------



## rosababy

Oh geez!! How frustrating!! :grr: I hope they call soon.


----------



## mrsmax

i'd be soooooo mad. Hoping the news is good and you get it soon :kiss:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Went in for a check-up yesterday - the scan lasted about 45 seconds, I swear. Is that normal? All she said was everything looked good and then asked if we had any questions. I asked what the heart rate was and what baby's measurements were and she said that they don't do that at the office, but she says the rate was in the 150s. Okaaaaay. Then she says that my Harmony test results will be in before noon tomorrow. "Call before 3pm if the office hasn't called you yet."

I call just now. Do you think I get to speak to a human?! No. Leave a voicemail. I am so raving mad right now! THIS IS MY LIFE and MY BABY'S LIFE we're dealing with here. But who gives a @$%#? Really? I emailed the office a letter stating how disappointed and frustrated I was at the whole process. Apparently they had to file extra "proof" that I needed the test because I was under 35, but they had failed to file that proof until yesterday. REALLY?!! What kind of medical freaking facility are you running that your people don't check your CHART to know how old you are to see whether you qualify for the damn test without other "proof"?!!!!

Oh. My. God. I feel fit to cry. To bawl. My life has been on hold for over two weeks. I. Just. Need. To. Know. Give me the damn answer. 

Please God, let it be good. Let baby be okay. It will make all this s*%$ worth it.


----------



## MsJMouse

Hugs Soliel. So hoping you get a return call asap with your results.


----------



## mrsmax

SB - I would be soooo frustrated and totally dont balme you for demanding answers and expressing disappointment. It isnt like we are checking something minor here - like you say, this is a BIG deal. I would be going CRAZY....sending you lots of hugs and hope you get good news soon. xx


----------



## rosababy

SB, I would also be going crazy. This is ridiculous!! :hissy: Keep calling. Call every half hour. Eventually, they'll get annoyed and find the answer for you. :haha: I'm sure everything will be fine...:hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

:hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Soleil hang in there. That place is a mess! Praying for good news.


----------



## hakunamatata

Prayers and hugs Soleil :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

SB 0 any news?

Hakuna - soooo good to see you post on here. How are you? How is little Ariana? So cute on your Avatar x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

WE HAVE A CHROMOSOMALLY NORMAL BABY!!!! :happydance::yipee:\\:D/ :dance:
Woot! Woot!

THANK YOU so much for all the support, girls!! :friends: 

We feel so blessed, excited, happy and all that good stuff! What GREAT news!! We can now breathe easier.

HURRAH! HURRAH! Happy day! Oh happy day! 

:kiss:


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Awesome news :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Soleil!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: that is FANTASTIC news!

Hakuna - hi stranger! :wave:

x


----------



## rosababy

SB!!!!! :wohoo: that's incredible news! What a relief. :yipee:


----------



## MsJMouse

Brilliant news Soliel!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyORnot

really happy for you SB, that's great news!


----------



## sarah10380

it's been a looooooooooong time since i've posted on this thread (over a year!), but just wanted to say congrats to everyone on their babies and also to you soliel breeze. i check this thread often just to see how everyone is doing. has anyone heard from arriane?


----------



## rosababy

sarah10380 said:


> it's been a looooooooooong time since i've posted on this thread (over a year!), but just wanted to say congrats to everyone on their babies and also to you soliel breeze. i check this thread often just to see how everyone is doing. has anyone heard from arriane?

wow, sarah! I didn't realize you did ivf...congrats on your twinnies! It's been sooo long! 

Haven't heard from arriane, no. I hope she's doing okay. How are you?


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Sarah!

I was also wondering if anyone has heard from Crumbs lately? How is she and he LO doing?


----------



## Soleil Breeze

But before I do that, CONGRATS, Sarah! A boy AND a girl! That is fabulous! :happydance:

So I would like some advice. I won't be doing up a registry for a few more months yet (probably go home for a shower in July), but I would like some feedback from you guys regarding baby stuff. What did you register for and get that you found was not so hot after all? (E.g. I've heard lots of people say that the wipe warmers are a waste of money...). What are some items that you feel are essential, and what do you wish you had asked for, but had to buy yourself later on because it wasn't on your registry?

I'm not really a shopper and find the whole process to be a little overwhelming. :dohh: I would really, really appreciate any thoughts that you have!

:flower:


----------



## rosababy

I hate shopping too, but I love registries!

Yes, wipes warmers are a waste...although I do have one. :blush: hahaha!!! I use them for my cloth wipes. It keeps them wet without getting mildewy. 

I used large, white multipurpose waterproof pads a lot. For a make shift changing station in the living room, in the pack and play to protect the sheets from puke when he was really little, etc.
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4086291

Jack LOVES his play gym. We have the jungle one with lights and he still plays with it. He also loves his exer saucer, but you can get one of those at a consignment store, or used because they're expensive.

Do NOT register for blankets unless there is one you really really want. People love to buy clothes and blankets. :dohh: You end up with tons of them and you don't need that many. Toys are the same way...you'll get lots. 

We did a shower where we asked people to bring books for Jack. We ended up with a ton of great books.

I really preferred the "my breast friend" pillow to the boppy. However, we did use the boppy a lot for tummy time and now for supported sitting.

I don't suggest registering for too much breast feeding stuff...you never know if it'll work out and then you'll have all this stuff that you can't return. I even tried to return some stuff that I hadn't opened yet AND I had the freaking gift receipt AND it was on my registry, but because it was after 90 days of purchase, I couldn't return them. I.Was.Pissed. Especially a pump...just wait until you know you can breastfeed. YOu can always rent one from the hospital for a week until you purchase one. AND you might be able to get one from insurance.

I don't like babies R Us...their return policy is terrible (see above story :wacko:) and they're rude. :haha: But we did go with them because they're within walking distance of our house and it was convenient. Buy Buy baby is great.

You don't know what kinds of pacifiers and bottles your baby will like, so consider registering for one or two of a few different kinds.

hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## Aisak

i had a registry at BRU but ended up getting rid of it. i'd add stuff to my registry, and then the next time i'd look at it, half of it would be unavailable because they discontinued those products. That happened several times, so i gave up. Plus, i agree with Rosa - our BRU store is a mess/stuff is always out of stock and the employees are rude. However, i have bought stuff there because it's convenient and they frequently have sales.

i ended up registering at a different store (West Coast Kids - pretty sure it's Canadian). However, i only received a couple gifts off my registry at my shower.

i agree with not registering for blankets - i've received several larger blankets (stroller blankets i guess you would call them). As far as clothes - not as much, but i think it may be because people are waiting to find out the sex. Gender neutral clothing isn't as fun to buy.


----------



## MsJMouse

We don't really do gift registries here so I got lots of things I wouldn't have necessarily picked out or even thought of. We got given a bouncer which I love and have used a lot. Also the play mat has been really useful. We got lots of clothes mostly. We also got lots of baby lotions etc which means we have lots of things we don't use and I am not sure what to do with them as they are big bottles.


----------



## MsJMouse

I agree with Rosa on selecting a couple different bottles and pacifiers as we have recently had the fun of trying to find a bottle/teat combination that Amelia will drink from.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats Sarah!v:happydance:

Regal no not heard from crumbs in quite a while :shrug:

Soleil we don't have registries in the UK that I know of, but as far as what's great to have is:

Milton mini steriliser for the dummy (pacifier)
Buggy buddy clip for the pram to carry shopping bags
Nappies (diapers) with wetness indicator
Lots of Muslins as so many uses!
Disposable change mats (I also use on top of ordinary mat to stop it getting soiled as its a posh mat that goes with the nursery & was expensive :dohh:)
Black & white baby book
Slumber buddy bella butterfly (heartbeat setting & penny likes the music even though it sounds like lift/elevator music :haha:
Nursing bras & tops
Lansinoh nipple cream
Rocker/bouncer chair
Playmat
Cellular blankets

I'm sure there's lots more but penny is so little she doesn't do a lot yet!

As far as things we got given that were duplicated were:

Outfits - NOT babygro's which we needed
Bibs
Rattle soft toys
Comforters

HTH!

x


----------



## mrsmax

Oh - how exciting SB!!! As MrsP said, we dont have registries here but.....

We got sooooo many blankets - and really dont use them all. I only really like the celluler ones (eg with holes) so I dont have to worry about suffication.

As for must buys:

Baby sleeping bags - found these much better than rugs and blankets (see above) and she doesnt kick them off. I like the fact she cant suffocate in them

A zip up swaddle like the Woombsie - much easier than swaddle blankets (oh, and stick with swaddling - I wish we had!!!)

A "sshhhh machine" - dont know what their real name is but a whote noise machine that clips to the cot (plays wave and rain sounds) - this has been the best buy ever!! Honestly is like a magic machine

A diaper organiser 
A fold up changing mat (mine came in my changing bag)
A decent changing bag

Dont buy too many newborn bottles - they need more than the 4oz size quite quickly.

A machine that transmits colours onto the ceiling - Eva loves watching this. Ours is Tomy Dreamshow.

As for outfits - funnily enough we didnt have enough of the starter size as everyone bought 3-6 months clothes, but dont buy too many as they grow out of stuff so quickly and you really just need babygros until they are 2 months or even longer. 

And as they others have said a good baby gym.

Ok, hope that helps!!!

Would love to hear from Crumbs and Jogu again.


----------



## sarah10380

Thanks...I am doing great and so are my little ones. They are really good babies, so i'm lucky :)

SB here are some of my suggestions:

- baby bath (we have one that fits in our kitchen sink)
- play gym mat - the kids love this
- bouncy seat - we used these all of time the first few months, but not so much anymore
- jumper or exersaucer - the kids love this
- swing - i know a lot of people rely on swings to put their kids to sleep or just to calm them, but mine didn't really like them...they actually cried more when i put them in the swing :(
- bumbo seat - my son loves his, but not my daughter
- like Rosa i prefered the mybreastfriend pillow for breast feeding (even though i only did it for 1 month), but we also have boppys which we ALWAYS use (for tummy time, assist in sitting up, or just laying by us on the couch when they were super little)
- onesies and sleep and play jammies (i registered for these, but nobody bought them...i got a TON of other clothes which weren't on my registry) - with the sleep and play's i would get the ones with the zippers opposed to the snaps, because it's much easier to unzip to change a diaper in the middle of the night then to fiddle with the snaps
- bottle warmer - i got one of these, but have never used it...my kids are ok with cold water and formula
- wipe warmer - i was also told this was a waste, so i didn't get one
- i agree about the bottles and pacifiers - some babies are picky in what they like so maybe wait on these...my kids however do LOVE these pacifiers https://www.wubbanub.com/
- i also agree about the blankets, don't register for these...you will get a ton. also another thing i didn't register for were bibs and i got sooo many, i do use a lot of bibs though...my kids are drooling like crazy right now
- i have a diaper caddy basket thing that i keep downstairs with diapers, wipes, etc so that i don't have to keep going upstairs to the nursery to change and i also have a changing pad that i keep downstairs for this purpose too
- sheet savers - they lay in the crib to protect the sheets from pee and spit up (LOVE these)
- Pack and play with the bassinet attachment - haven't use ours that much because the kids have slept in their cribs from day one, but plan on using it a ton when we start traveling to the beach soon
- car seat (unless you don't have a car in nyc:)) and stroller of course
- i would get a sound machine or at least a cd with white noise - we have a cd with just the sound of a hair dryer that puts my kids right to sleep (very weird...but it works)
- swaddle blankets - i love the aden + anais brand. we swaddled for the first 4 months or so and then after that we put the kids in sleep sacks which worked out great.


I also agree with Rosa about not registering for the breast feeding stuff. I had issues with my milk coming in so I only breast fed for a month and spent over $200 on a pump that I didn't use for very long. You can always rent a pump first to see if it works for you. I also registered at BRU and wasn't a huge fan. I got a lot of double items and also the prices are pretty high. I like Buy Buy Baby and Target.


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats on the twins Sarah.

Soliel - I agree with Mrs Max on the swaddle suit. I was wrapping Amelia in a muslin wrap to start with and she would work her arms out most of the time but then a few weeks back I woke to find she had pulled the wrap up over her face. Scared the crap out of me. My friend had happened to give me a swaddle suit that week so now we use that. We also got a woombie swaddle suit but Amelia doesn't like that one as she likes to put her hands up. The one I got from my friend is Love to Dream swaddle suit which allows her to keep her hands up and she sleeps great in it and I don't have to worry that she is going to suffocate herself.

We only got given maybe one blanket but then I did have a summer baby.


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies :hi:

It's great to hear you are all doing so well!

SB congrats! My advice for what it's worth as I've found that all babies are very different :wacko:

I needed newborn stuff for a very short time, and tbh I didn't get much of that for gifts anyway. Nappies and more nappies, my little man pooed 'all the time' to start with and was being changed so often I didn't care what they were, just needed a lot of them! If you are breast feeding and want to express, don't bother with lots of bottles of one type, my son flatly refuses a bottle now, so you mind end up trying a lot of different ones. I got lots of toys at my baby shower and when he was born (oh and Christmas) so I wouldn't buy too many of those. I didn't have a Moses basket and I'm glad I didn't, he wouldn't have been in it long! Can't think of anything else at the moment - brain fog!


----------



## rosababy

There's also a thing called a Swaddle Strap and we loved it. Totally wished we had it when he was first born.

https://www.annaandeve.com/home

Perfect for summer babies, as it's not a blanket, but literally a strap that velcros around his arms to swaddle his arms in. We liked it for naps because it was annoying to put a swaddle blanket on for naps. We felt like Jack got too hot in them and I was not about to take his clothes off for every nap. We just left this right in the crib and strapped it over whatever he was wearing. :thumbup:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

That was AMAZING information, girls! I'm really grateful - especially given that you're either pregnant and tired/busy OR a new mom and tired/busy! :kiss:

I also learned some cultural things - like no registries in the UK or Australia. 

I have literally written down your suggestions on two sheets of paper. I guess it would have been easier to copy and paste. May go and do that yet. :haha:

I really appreciate the tips, too, regarding the newborn stuff, the 4oz bottles, cautions against babiesrus and the other cool website suggestions. 

A question for you, though. Did you go straight for the crib or did you find a bassinet/cradle useful? Also, I've been reading some mixed reviews on getting a changing station. Some people say just get a pad [like some of you gals were suggesting anyway] and put it on a bed or bathroom counter, while others say get the station. Any thoughts?

Finally, what do you think of those strollers that have the piece that also serves as a car seat? Yay or nay?

THANK YOU AGAIN!! :flower: I actually feel a little inspired now; like this registry thing/buying for baby might just be doable. :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

We used a bassinet and Ani slept in our room til about 4 months old or so. We use a changing pad on top of a low bureau that has worked quite well. I always have a hand on her and of course I never ever walk away.

So glad you're excited SB, big hugs!


----------



## hakunamatata

Also if you end up using bottles I highly recommend Tommee Tippee. Will definitely use if we have baby#2.


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> A question for you, though. Did you go straight for the crib or did you find a bassinet/cradle useful? Also, I've been reading some mixed reviews on getting a changing station. Some people say just get a pad [like some of you gals were suggesting anyway] and put it on a bed or bathroom counter, while others say get the station. Any thoughts?
> 
> Finally, what do you think of those strollers that have the piece that also serves as a car seat? Yay or nay?

Jack slept in a pack and play in our room until he was almost 3 months. Just before he turned 3 months, we moved him into the crib full time. For a few weeks before that, he would take a nap or two each day in the crib to get used to it. It was nice to have him in our room while he was waking up 3 or 4 times a night. Even though it's a short walk down the hallway, it was a long short walk. :haha:

We did get a changing table because the room is not huge, so we thought that a long, wide dresser (which some people put a changing pad on top of) would take up too much square footage. Plus, when he's too big for diapers, we'd be stuck with this huge dresser that took up a lot of floor room. We have a tall dresser, which takes up less room and holds just as much stuff. We also had a changing station in our living room and some supplies in our bedroom. Now that he's only in his room at night and doesn't need 10 diapers a day, we only use the changing table in his room. :thumbup:

I like our stroller, and it is the kind that the car seat clips into. It's really nice when you're running errands and around town. We also had a snap and go, which was REALLY nice because it's way lighter and more convenient to get in and out of my little car's trunk. Now that he's bigger, he still fits in the car seat and I could totally still clip it into the stroller, but he's big enough to sit in the real part of the stroller and enjoys looking around. I do wish I had bought a 3 wheeler/jogger stroller though, even though I don't jog. The shocks are a lot better and if you have a bumpy sidewalk or a trail or something, the 4 wheelers don't work so well.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww you know Soleil its lovely seeing you so excited & happy, looks like you're much more relaxed :D 

We've got Penny in a Moses basket now & will put her in her cot in her own room either once she's outgrown it or when we feel she's ready to to in there. They say in the UK for them to be in your room for 6months but most of my friends have had their babies in their own room by 2 or 3 months...I'm just going to play it by ear. We have a quinny buzz 3 wheeler & the car seat bit is so convenient, I'd defo recommend. And we have a cot top changer in the nursery & a second mat for downstairs.

Mrsmax DH has downloaded a white noise app for his phone & works a treat!

x


----------



## readyORnot

:hi:

wow, I love how much advice everyone has! I just want to say I love that our car seat clips into the buggy frame, even at almost 10 months old I still find it really handy, especially when he's fallen asleep in the car and I just want to pop into the supermarket without waking him up.


----------



## MsJMouse

We have a cradle in our room and Amelia sleeps in it. We are also advised to have bub sleep in same room for at least six months. Not sure how long A will stay in the cradle - her room is at the other end of our house so a long walk in the middle of the night. We have a change table/station as we went with a tallboy for her clothes. A's room is just off our lounge room so she always gets changed on her change table. We even move the change table into the kitchen for when we bath her (baby bath gets put on the kitchen counter.)

Glad to hear you are excited Soliel. :flower:


----------



## MsJMouse

We didn't get the car seat that fits in our stroller. We went with a convertible car seat. I have a dodgy shoulder so I doubt I could have picked up the car seat and carried it. Amelia hates the pram so most of the time if we go out with her DH carries her in a carrier. I think Amelia will be better in the pram when she gets big enough to sit up in it.


----------



## hakunamatata

readyORnot said:


> :hi:
> 
> wow, I love how much advice everyone has! I just want to say I love that our car seat clips into the buggy frame, even at almost 10 months old I still find it really handy, especially when he's fallen asleep in the car and I just want to pop into the supermarket without waking him up.

Same here!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Okay, so baby should be in the room with you for the first few months then. Hmmm. Here I was thinking that baby just goes immediately into the nursery. But it definitely seems like you gals had your babies with you for at least three months in the room...

We're about to rent a house once our NYC apartment lease is up this summer. We know which one it is and that the room-to-be-nursery is right next to our room - but like Rosa said, it might be a "long short walk" when you've got to get up in the middle of the night! 

This new place doesn't have any door to close off the lower level of the house from the top and we have cats. Me and DH were just talking about what we were going to be do b/c we want to leave the nursery door open...But now (and this is such a "what an idiot, Soleil" moment) I think we'll just put baby in our room and close the nursery door at night. That way it will stay pud-free. Although I guess we'll have to figure something out once baby is a few months along. Anywaaaay. :dohh:

MrsPTTC - question for you. When you say that you have a cot top changer, is that one of those changers that slides on to the top of the crib? I saw one of those the other day and was wondering how cumbersome it was to keep putting the changer on and off when you use the crib? If it's not the same thing, no worries! :laugh2:

Ok, back to work!


----------



## hakunamatata

Baby in the room is just easier since you'll be feeding him/her every few hours. And I read somewhere that babies sleep better when they can hear their parents breathing and even smell them nearby.


----------



## rosababy

Some women have their babies in the nursery right away, it's totally up to you. With us, especially with the c-section (it was hard to move a lot), it was way easier to have him that close. My dh would get Jack up and hand him to me. I would nurse him in bed, hand him to dh, who gave him a bottle, changed him, and put him back to bed. Some nights, I would nurse lying on my side because I was so tired, which was nice. Can't do that in the nursery. 

our pack and play had a little changer on it, which was nice.


----------



## sarah10380

we put our babies in the nursery right away, but i might have done it differently if we had just one baby and i was breast feeding. my mom stayed with us for the first 2 months and she would get up with me at night to help feed the babies so that dh didn't have to get up...he went back to work right away.

we didn't get a changing table, because we needed to save space (2 cribs take up a lot of space:)). we have a double dresser with a changing pad thing that sits on top. you actually clip/nail it to the back of the dresser so it doesn't slide around.

are you worried about your cats being in your nursery? we have 2 cats and they could care less about the babies. my one cat (the one in my avatar) likes to sleep under katie's crib, but they leave everything else alone. I was so nervous that they were going to jump in the cribs and try to snuggle with the babies, because they are curious cats but it hasn't been an issue at all.


----------



## rosababy

we leave the nursery door closed when he's sleeping, just to make it quiet for him. (speaking of cats and doors...)


----------



## MsJMouse

Our cat is not interested in the cot or the cradle. We have taught that she is not allowed in the nursery (we started this when we moved into the house so years before we even started trying) but at night we put our cat in the laundry because she starts bugging me for food when I get up feed Amelia and she doesn't let up so I have trouble getting back to sleep with her meowing at me beside the bed (3 or 4 am is way to early for her to be having breakfast :wacko:)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soleil yep spot on, it goes on the top of the cot & you take it off when being used by baby. Because penny is in Moses in our room the changer top is on all the time (for now) a friend of mine had one (her baby's 2 now) & she loved it. 

Re the cats, we have 2. We lock them in the kitchen/extension over night & during the day we keep the nursery door closed. I've already caught one cat in the cot under the changer top & the other curled up on the play gym mat :dohh: It annoys me I have to watch my back all the time but thats life with animals I guess. The cats have been kept downstairs for ages now as when we used to let them sleep with us one of them snores/purrs so bad & they'd jump up on you in bed in the middle of the night, sometimes soaking from the rain as they have a cat flap - very annoying! If we shut our door then they'd claw the carpet to get in so have to leave them downstairs! Little shits they are, though love them to bits! :winkwink: x


----------



## Soleil Breeze

You gals are too funny with the cat stories. But, yes, I am bit worried about them sleeping next to baby. One of them loves to sleep with people and I KNOW that he would be in the crib with baby. He's a fabulous jumper and likes to be on humans. The other one would keep his distance, I think. But who knows? I just wouldn't want to lose a baby to one of my cats! Unimaginable.

I think I will go the baby-in-the-room route first, but I'm not 100% sure yet. I feel terrible about keeping the cats in a room at night, but if it comes down to it, that will have to happen. We close our door at night anyway; they're not allowed to sleep in with us. But they have the full range of the rest of the apartment. And, yes, MsJMouse, I would be harassed by one of the cats for food! I just know it! Ugh. 

I really hope that the room next to the garage in the new place isn't too cold...because unless we can find some sort of contraption that our cats can't jump over (it's a bi-level house with no separating doors from the downstairs to the upstairs), they are going to have to stay in the downstairs room at night. 

One other question on this - how often do you have to go to the kitchen when you get up at night to tend to baby? I'm just wondering because if we do set up some sort of screen at the top of the stairs in the new place, will I be needing to go to the kitchen in the middle of the night? Assuming I am able to breastfeed...

Questions, questions! :dohh: Thank you for your advice and patience! :kiss:


----------



## mrsmax

SB - I think MrsP already said this, but in the UK the govt recommend that all babies sleep in parents room until 6 months as it lowers chances of cot death - but who knows! Many of my friends move the into their own room about 3 or 4 months when they grow out of the moses basket. Not sure when we will move E into her own room. 

If you are exclusively bf their isnt any need to go to the kitchen at all - although to be honest in those first few weeks I was there a lot to make strong coffee!! I also found that E wouldnt sleep anywhere but with one of us so one of us was always in the lounge then watching crappy early morning TV!

So excited for you.

And I forgot to say Congrats Sarah!! I love when people come back with news - especially good news :happydance:


----------



## MsJMouse

The only time I go in the kitchen at night is to get a bottle of water if I have forgotten to leave one out. Or if I suddenly feel like I am starving. Seems to happen at times after I have feed A :wacko:


----------



## mrsmax

yep, I second that! Bf makes you so thirsty and hungary!!!!


----------



## rosababy

SB, I never went to the kitchen in the middle of the night. Dh did though, to warm up bottles. Later, we figured out we could bring several bottles, prefilled with water up to the bedroom with us. We got a canister that holds pre-portioned powder formula, so we just pour it in one of the bottles and feed him. No need to get water, no need to heat it up, done. We'd bring all the bottles and dirty diapers downstairs in the morning. :thumbup: Even now, I bring up a bottle for the early morning (Jack usually wakes up between 5 and 6 but goes back to sleep) and one for the 8:00 time, so I don't have to go downstairs for a while. Like you said, hopefully you'll be able to bf. But honestly, it's nice to have someone else take the middle of the night feeding so you can sleep. :coffee: It's a tradeoff.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ive had no need to go to the kitchen either yet sb. I keep a beaker upstairs with me & just refill it from the bathroom tap when I'm thirsty :thumbup: x


----------



## sarah10380

we do the same thing with our bottles that Rosa does...so no need to go to the kitchen


----------



## Soleil Breeze

I think the kitchen question cropped up because I am getting up in the middle of the night now to eat. If I don't, I can't get back to sleep. So I was wondering if this midnight snacking, so-to-speak, was something that continues while you're up with baby doing his/her feeding. :haha:

I am so on the fence right now about whether or not I want to know whether Baby is a boy or a girl. DH wants to know. But I don't think I do. And this finding-a-name business is even MORE overwhelming than thinking about items for a registry/what we would need to have on hand. 

DH came across a cool name today that we both liked for a girl. So I told him to find one for a boy. He said he's on it! :happydance: I find that all the names I like are popular/trending right now and I just don't want a very popular name. DH thinks we should go with whatever name we like, regardless of whether there will be two other X's in the class. Sigh... I am more concerned about the meaning of the name than anything else. I want it to mean something nice. DH, again, doesn't go with my logic on that one either. He thinks if it sounds nice and we like it, who cares what it means?

My trouble is, I wake up and like a certain name and by the day's end I've shot it down for one reason or another. [I especially come up with ways that children could use the name in a teasing way - drives DH crazy. He's like, I wasn't teased, you weren't teased, why would you think that our child would be teased?]. Sigh again...

SO much to think about! But I am really happy to pass the name finding project on to him. I was just feeling comfortable thinking about baby items. I can't handle the name thing right now! :dohh:

Sixteen weeks coming up! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

ooh, find out find out!! :yipee: :rofl: Are you sharing the names? I was also worried about them being too popular. Especially since I'm a teacher and know how annoying it is to have two of the same name in a class. (And yet we chose Jack :dohh:) Dh (name is john) was like I had a popular name and was fine. :shrug:

Can't help you with the kitchen thing. I'm too lazy to get out of bed if I can't sleep. :haha: Maybe keep some snacks next to you in bed so you don't have to go all the way downstairs.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sb I totally appreciate the name thing, Baby P wasn't named for 3 days after she was born! :haha: It is harder not knowing the sex but I wouldn't have it any other way, was wonderful having that surprise at birth. If you're planning on having any more then all the neutral things you buy will be handy next time. I'd hate to waste money buying them all again for #2. Penny has a cot full of pink toys & a wardrobe full of pink clothes already as she's been spoilt by friends & family x


----------



## MsJMouse

After we named Amelia we realised that her name has been in the top 20names in Queensland for the past 5 years :dohh: Oops!!! LOL Its been my favorite girls name forever so.... 

One suggestion I have for you SB is make sure your couch is comfy as you will probably spend a lot of time on it. I so wish we had a more comfy couch now.


----------



## hakunamatata

SB I'm with you, I love the name Abigail but now I'm worried it's too popular.

Love the ticker!!


----------



## Regalpeas

I'm always a supporter of team yellow, don't know why. :)

I had a friend who didn't want to know but her hubby did. The doc only told her hubby. Of course he eventually slipped. But I thought it was cute the way they did it. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I wish I had the patience for :yellow: Always wanted to know so I could prep the baby's room!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Yesterday I liked the name Alina [that's the one that DH came up with that we both liked] and by last night, I was off it. WTH?! :wacko: He says he's not sharing any more names with me if I keep shooting them down so quickly after liking them. :haha: I have found one today that I really like, tho, which means he probably won't like it very much. :dohh: I'm not going to share it just yet because I need to see how much I really like it. A name I've liked for the past few days, tho, is Macy, but it means WEAPON. UGH. Why? :growlmad: Anyway, it doesn't really matter right now what I like. As you can tell, it will all change a million times over before baby comes. And do you also notice that I'm looking at girl's names?! Does that mean subconsciously I think it is a girl? Hmmmmm.

Rosa - good idea about bringing the snacks into the room. I wonder if I would keep DH up, tho? Only one way to find out...

MsJMouse - we do have a comfy couch. But it needs to be defurred! Ha, ha! Since we're moving house, maybe I'll put the comfy couch upstairs and get another one for the living room. We've never actually had a proper living room set. Just different pieces that - I think - all go together quite nicely.

Hakuna - I meant to tell you how exciting it is that you are going for #2! I am not sure that I'm going to go down that path. But you never know. This journey has been rough enough at times. If Baby gets a nice name, maybe it will be just the one. If I end up not liking the name after giving it to him/her, maybe we have to go for #2 to rectify the situation! :haha: Kidding! [I think]

Regal - we are going to try it that way. DH finding out, me not knowing. We're toying with the idea of having a gender reveal baby shower. I just have to think on whether I want to share that special moment with SO MANY other people.

Ladies, I have another question for you. Pinching feelings in the uterus. At first I thought I was getting a UTI or something, but then I realized that the pinches "travel." I am wondering if that is my Baby jabbing me? The strange thing is, if it is, the child is very active in the early hours of the morning, but calm throughout the day. It's nothing to worry about, right? Cause I read all these things about how the first time you feel your baby, it's like butterflies and/or bubbles, etc. If this is me feeling my baby, gracious! Talk about a warrior-in-training! :bodyb: I wonder if it's related to me being hungry at that time of the morning, too? Little one is active, I eat and then s/he settles. I eat every 2-3 hours during the day and so maybe s/he's satisfied and in no mood to jab. So strange...

Ok! I'm off! :kiss:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hakuna that is the down side. Neutral colors arent as inspiring especially in clothing! Nursery themes also seem like they'd be challenging unless something A Mickey Mouse theme or Jungle Book Safari theme but that seems moreso for a boy. I saw a wonderful storybook theme in a magazine once.
Can't you tell Ive been thinking about this a whole lot. Lol

Soleil, I love the gender reveal idea! I think it heightens the excitement. It also is the perfect set up for co-ed baby showers! Dh and I have considered doing this when our time comes but favor team yellow over that.


Did you all have Traditional or CoEd showers?


----------



## rosababy

Love the gender reveal thing! I think we'll do that next time. But your'e right...do I really want to find out such a huge thing with lots of eyes on me, seeing how I'll react? Not sure...

I can't handle not knowing the gender! :haha: I need to plan, imagine, choose a name ahead of time, buy things, etc. Could never be team yellow, unless we had one of each and were having a third. Then, I think it would be cool.

You'll have tons of feelings down there from now on. :thumbup: I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Your uterus is growing a ton during this time of the pregnancy, so that's probably what is causing the pinching sensation. Could be the baby, but that's more like a flutter than a pinch at this point.


----------



## MsJMouse

We were team yellow. I was quite okay with that till about a month out and then I was dying to know. We went with a jungle/animal theme with green curtains and white furniture with splashes of bright colours. I would consider going team yellow again but dh says he would probably want to know. Part of my reason for team yellow is I know two different ladies who went to baby showers for girls and the mum bought home a boy - oops :dohh:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Hi, there! Regal, I think most of the baby showers are women-only/traditional where I'm from. Although, I had two bridal showers - my mom hosted one and my MIL hosted the other - and the shower my MIL threw was co-ed. DH has a HUGE family! So, if she has anything to do with a baby shower, I'm sure that it will be co-ed. The guys tend to hang outside though. :haha:

Yeah, Rosa, I don't think it's the baby. Not sure what it is. Didn't have it last night. But, man, am I ever having a rough time sleeping. Third night in a row where I am simply up for HOURS in the early AM. It bites. :wacko: But, you know, it's all for a great cause! Also, regarding the shower, I am sure I'll be ecstatic either way (because I will be!), but what if I don't like other people's reactions? You know, ohhh, we were hoping it was X. People would not say that to you at your shower, right!? (or ever, I would hope!). 

And this whole shower talk is kinda funny because I have no idea whether or not I'll even get a shower. I'll go home for a coupl'a weeks and just have my fingers and toes crossed that someone will want to throw me one two months or so before my due date. 

I woke up this morning thinking that I might want to know if it's a boy or a girl. Me and DH went out to dinner last night and a lot of our conversation was about girl names. Thankfully, I still really like the one I thought of the other day. So that's a good sign! DH doesn't love it like I do. He says, "It's okay" and he'll put it on the list. :winkwink:

MsJMouse - I am thinking about an animal theme, too. I would want that regardless of whether baby was a boy or a girl (I love animals...). I also see certain things in the nursery that would be present whether baby is a boy or a girl, which is one of the reasons why I think I can go forward without knowing the sex. However, the clothes/blankies thing might be an issue. God knows, I am a feminist and the last person to say that certain colours are inherently for certain sexes, but I'll admit, pink and purple stuff and we get a boy...Errr. I don't think so. And if we get a ton of blue stuff and it's a girl...Again, not jumping up and down on that one. I like yellows, tans, browns, greens, oranges for either one.

Have a lovely weekend! :kiss:


----------



## rosababy

You'd be surprised at what people say. :wacko: But really, who cares about what they think?? Or, you could just do a small gathering of people. OR, you could get a cake or whatever you want to do and just video you and your dh opening it together and then send it out to family/friends.

Keep the name you like at the top of the list. Keep bringing it up and sooner or later, you'll wear your dh down. :rofl: AND, you'll be able to get just about anything you want after you push this kid out. Your dh will be in so much awe and feel so bad for you, that he'll give you anything! THAT'S the moment you ask for the name one more time. :winkwink:

Sorry about not getting sleep. Wish I could say that got better...:nope: But you're right, it helps to know it's because you have a baby in your belly!


----------



## Aisak

rosababy said:


> You'd be surprised at what people say. :wacko: But really, who cares about what they think?? Or, you could just do a small gathering of people. OR, you could get a cake or whatever you want to do and just video you and your dh opening it together and then send it out to family/friends.
> 
> Keep the name you like at the top of the list. Keep bringing it up and sooner or later, you'll wear your dh down. :rofl: AND, you'll be able to get just about anything you want after you push this kid out. Your dh will be in so much awe and feel so bad for you, that he'll give you anything! THAT'S the moment you ask for the name one more time. :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry about not getting sleep. Wish I could say that got better...:nope: But you're right, it helps to know it's because you have a baby in your belly!

When my grandpa was told i was pregnant he said "Well, if that's what you want." Uh...i think you mean congratulations, but whatever. Such a charming guy.

We STILL have not pinned down a boy's name. DH keeps saying "that's another name i like" to the worst names (this weeks has been "Gustaf" and "Jolin"...sigh). i just pretend as if i don't hear him. i'm hoping Rosa's theory is true and that once he sees the whole labour and delivery process, i'll get my name (John). He hasn't out and out said no to it, just keeps hinting at other names. He can have whatever middle name he wants...just as long as he doesn't dare push for "Gustaf" while i have ice packs in my underpants. i might have to punch him in the face if he pulls that crap!

And as for sleep...it only gets worse. i don't feel like i've really slept the whole third trimester. i maybe get 4/5 hours of very broken sleep right now. Even if i'm dead tired, DH's breathing/snoring, my need to pee every hour and my sheer size keep me from sleeping.


----------



## rosababy

GUSTAF?! :rofl: Oh wow.


----------



## hakunamatata

rosababy said:


> You'll have tons of feelings down there from now on. :thumbup: I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Your uterus is growing a ton during this time of the pregnancy, so that's probably what is causing the pinching sensation. Could be the baby, but that's more like a flutter than a pinch at this point.

Yup I had those pinching sensations too, I think they're more growing pains. Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sb, my first feelings of Penny weren't the butterflies like they say it is, mine were actually mild kicks x


----------



## mrsmax

Wow - I've been out of town for a few days and missed so much conversation. I love the fact this thread is so active right now :)

SB - on the names thing. DH dismissed loads of my preferred names, but funnily enough my favourite name was Ava from the beginning and he said no. I then found out it was in the top 5 for girls names so figuared like you I didnt want a really trendy name. However, when I suggested Eva about 2 weeks before she was born he really liked it - which is funny cause it isnt that different from Ava so I feel I kinda got my own way!!

I also loved, loved, loved the meaning of Eva - it means "life" and I thought that was so appropriate bearing in mind all our infertility struggles. 

As for team yellow - I really wanted to find out the sex but DH didnt. In the end, I loved being team yellow and wouldnt change it. as for nurseries we painted it a neutrual taupe and added really colourful curtains and stuff. Now we will add some pink and rd decals and make it a bit more girlie. 

I agree on the twinges - I got so many in the last trimester and it always scared the hell out of me. 

I am so excited we have 2 more babies arriving soon on this thread :happydance: So exciting. 

AFM - just spent a long weekend with the in-laws. We rented a house and it was ok seeing as I dont get on with my MIL. However, we had a couple of strained moments. There was a book in the house called "How to get pregnant" and when Dh pointed it out she "It is easy to get pregnan" There was only me and DH in the room so completely tactless. I replied that it hadnt been that easy for me and DH and she said "you just need to get the timing right and lie back and enjoy it" :growlmad: So basically she was accusing me of not getting pregnant because I wasnt enjoying sex - I was sooooo mad with her. I politely pointed out that for people suffering with infertility it is very hurtful when people say "just relax and you will get pregnant" I also said it was rubbish as no amount of relaxing would unblock tubes or make your egg quality better. She then carried on and said "but i thought you were cleared of any physical issues"!!!! In other words she was saying it was my emotional blockage and attitude that had stopped us conceiving naturally. I cant believe how incredibly rude she was and I basically ended up telling her that! grrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## readyORnot

wow mrsmax I can't believe the nerve of your MIL!


----------



## rosababy

She SAID that to you?! :grr: Wow. She does know what you went through, right? What a bitch! 

I also love the name Ava. Although I'd probably go with Eva pronounced like Ava. :shrug: That was the girl name that I was keeping in my back pocket because dh wasn't crazy about it. :winkwink:


----------



## Regalpeas

Soleil Breeze said:


> Hi, there! Regal, I think most of the baby showers are women-only/traditional where I'm from. Although, I had two bridal showers - my mom hosted one and my MIL hosted the other - and the shower my MIL threw was co-ed. DH has a HUGE family! So, if she has anything to do with a baby shower, I'm sure that it will be co-ed. The guys tend to hang outside though. :haha:

Hi *Soleil* :hi: the last two baby showers we've been to have been co-ed and we're invited to one next month. It seems like the in thing these days which is cool.
I can't say how I'll want it down the line however, for my bridal shower I insisted women only. I'm quite progressive in my views but there are some traditions I hang on to. 

Cool your MIL gave you a separate shower. I think it's better that way sometimes. I had one huge one. It was overwhelming...very beautiful but overwhelming. :)



*Mrsmax* Your MIL was so out of line! :growlmad: Ughhh...it's just like what Rosa said a few posts ago about being surprised what people will say. Sometimes, I think people are waiting to get that last little dig in. Ughh! You didn't deserve that. Sorry you had to stay there with her after that crap!:growlmad:



:hugs: to *everyone* :)


----------



## mrsmax

Rosa - yep she knows that we TTC for 2 years and went through IVF - she didnt even apologise, just laughed and said she had obviously touched a nerve! :growlmad: Sigh. I got my own back in a way as for some reason every time she tried to cuddle Eva, Eva cried!!!! :haha: 

I think it would be nice to have co-ed baby showers - they are strictly women only I think in the UK but seems sad the men miss out!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So before I get to that, tho, let me just respond to a few of the previous posts:

Rosa - I am SO going for that strategy! Thanks! :thumbup: I already told DH that when I get up at night to pee, I am going to whisper the name that I want in his ear over and over. Let it sink in. Ya know? :winkwink: Trouble is, every time I get up, he wakes up! So I haven't been able to try it out yet!

Aisak - your grandpa story made me laugh. Such an older guy thing to say (am I stereotyping?!) :dohh: If my mom's dad were still around, I could just see him saying something like that! :rofl:

Mrsmax - I love your daughter's name - E or A. It's very pretty. I had Ava on my list, but DH has a first cousin with that name. It's actually going to be hard to find names that do not already belong to one of his first cousins or their kids. He has 61 FIRST cousins! And God knows how many of them have children already... :wacko: I think it's really great that you continue to stand your ground with your MIL. She does sound like a right ol' bee-yatch. Eva cries because she can sense the unpleasantness seeping out of that woman!

Regal - just wondering, how long has it been since you began your TTC journey? I am impressed that you stay on this board. I had to take a six month break when I lost #2. Coming on would remind me of what I didn't have...Just to put some things in perspective for you, when our love bug arrives at the end of September/beginning of October, it will be four years and a couple of months since we started *trying.* Your baby is coming. Just wanted to "remind" you of that. :flower:

Actually, before I do the weight question. Cloth diaper question - any of you gals doing that or plan to do that? 

All right, weight question. I know every body/pregnancy is different and that you don't necessarily put on weight in the first tri., but would you say that you were happy with your weight gain? Unhappy? I am a little worried that I am not putting on enough weight. Sixteen weeks plus at this point and I've only put on 5 pounds. It pisses me off when DH says, "make sure you eat now!" as if I'm not eating and trying to starve our child! Grrrr. :growlmad: I eat every two to three hours! It's okay to not have put on a lot of weight this early on, right? I'm looking for some reassurances here! I guess I'm judging baby's growth on my belly size right now because it seems like so long since I've seen him/her on the screen! I may send you a bump photo in the next day or so.

Stupid, unnecessary worries, I know. :dohh:


----------



## Soleil Breeze

readyor not, did you stick to the EIC method? How is that going? I'm still in awe of that strategy!


----------



## Soleil Breeze

Never mind, I see in your ticker how long you've been trying for...

Your time is coming...Patience, one of those virtues that is SO HARD to acquire/maintain.

:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

mrsmax said:


> Rosa - yep she knows that we TTC for 2 years and went through IVF - she didnt even apologise, just laughed and said she had obviously touched a nerve! :growlmad: Sigh. I got my own back in a way as for some reason every time she tried to cuddle Eva, Eva cried!!!! :haha:
> 
> I think it would be nice to have co-ed baby showers - they are strictly women only I think in the UK but seems sad the men miss out!

haha!! Good job, Eva!! Did I type that wrong? I thought you named her Ava. I'm so confused now. :haha: If your dh is anything like mine, he is HAPPY to be left out of shower. He is like um...no thanks! I did hear of a "diapers and beer" party for the dads-to-be and thought that would be cool but we do cloth. :shrug:

Which brings me to SB. Yes, we do cloth. LOVE them. We have exclusively bum genius 4.0, and we have 20 diapers. I do laundry every 3-4 days, and I wash/dry them in the machines. It's super easy. I can't remember how much weight I gained each tri, but overall, I think it was about 30-35 pounds total. It's hard to know because I gained some throughout the ttc and ivf process and so I don't know where I technically started. :shrug: I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as you're eating and your doc is fine with it, then just enjoy.


----------



## Soleil Breeze

So Rosa, I just bought this laundry ball (Green Klean? Something like that...), which requires no detergent. The balls in the contraption supposedly wash your clothes for you. So better for the environment, great for sensitive skin, etc. We tried it out on the weekend. It seems to work... :saywhat:

Downside is, no nice scent. The clothes kind of smell like they've been placed next to an air purifier (best way to describe it). Thing is, I'm still really skeptical of the dang thing. I mean, cold water only?! How do you wash crappy diapers in those? So I'm still feeling this thing out. I'll keep you gals posted. 

Now, Rosa, when you're out and about town with Jack, do you use non-cloth diapers? Curious. Thanks for the brands on the cloth diapers. I will check them out. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Soleil Breeze said:


> So Rosa, I just bought this laundry ball (Green Klean? Something like that...), which requires no detergent. The balls in the contraption supposedly wash your clothes for you. So better for the environment, great for sensitive skin, etc. We tried it out on the weekend. It seems to work... :saywhat:
> 
> Downside is, no nice scent. The clothes kind of smell like they've been placed next to an air purifier (best way to describe it). Thing is, I'm still really skeptical of the dang thing. I mean, cold water only?! How do you wash crappy diapers in those? So I'm still feeling this thing out. I'll keep you gals posted.
> 
> Now, Rosa, when you're out and about town with Jack, do you use non-cloth diapers? Curious. Thanks for the brands on the cloth diapers. I will check them out. :flower:

That's the problem with "baby detergent" is that it has no scent. We miss the fresh scent! Can't use them with the diapers though, and sometimes they still smell a little bad. :sick: I put a little bleach in there every other wash and it takes care of the smell. (Bum genius said it's okay.) You don't wash the dipes in cold water only...you do a cold rinse, then hot/cold cycle with an extra cold rinse. So, not sure the balls would work. (That's what she said...:haha:)

When we're traveling overnight, we use disposables, but if we're out all day, we still do cloth. We have a cute little wet bag that holds one or two diapers and fits into our diaper bag, so I bring a few (I always have extra disposables just in case) and we're all good. I've found that even if you have a massively poopy diaper, it's okay if you wait a few hours to wash it off, even at the end of the day. It's cool. You can always lay it in the sun to bleach the stains away. I've never had stains, and there have been a few times when I haven't been able to wash the poop off immediately. 

Speaking of washing the poop off..get one of the toilet sprayers. It hooks up to your toilet water and you power wash the poop off into the toilet. After that, you put the diaper into the pail or wet bag. I just have a wet bag and it keeps the smells out incredibly well. Once you open the bag...now that's a different story. :sick: Wow. :haha:

My other suggestion is to buy one or two of several different kinds and styles. You don't know what you'll like and/or what baby will like. My sil, good friend, and I all have different kinds. :shrug: Personally, I did not like the prefolds with covers. They didn't wick the moisture away so he just sat in his pee. It was gross. The all-in-ones were the same way, and they flaps (in the bum genius free times) didn't stay put. Pocket diapers (the 4.0) worked best for us, because the pee goes through the layer that touches his butt and is held in the inner layer, so he doesn't feel wet at all. BUT I wouldn't have guessed that unless I tried lots of kinds. Luckily, I was able to sell back the kinds I did not use for a few bucks here and there. It afforded me to buy one or two new pocket diapers.


----------



## sarah10380

Rosa - I'm so impressed that you use cloth diapers. You make it sound a lot easier than I thought it would be. You must save a ton of money....I'm ALWAYS buying diapers (and formula), it's so freaking expensive. I'm pretty sure everyone at Target knows me by now. I'm the tall lady (i'm 6'3) with the twins that is there every other day....since I have to push a double stroller, I can't push a shopping cart at the same time so it limits the amount of stuff I can buy at one time. grrrrrrr

I agree with the baby detergent smell..or "no smell". It does make the clothes smell like they have been sitting next to a humidifier. I ran out of my baby detergent a few weeks ago and decided to try our regular Tide and so far so good...the babies don't seem to have any issues with it.

mrsmax - I can't believe your MIL said that, how RUDE!!!

SB - I wouldn't worry abour your weight gain. If your doctor doesn't have an issue then you should be fine. Everyone gains differently anyways. Ii don't remember how much I gained each trimester, but I know I really put it on at the end. I ended up gaining 46 pounds, but I had 13 lbs of babies in me :)

As for baby showers, I had 2 showers that were both all female...my friends here in NC had a shower for me and then my moms friends back home in Minnesota had one too. I was very greatful for my shower in MN, but I ended up spending a couple of hundred bucks to ship all my gifts back to NC :( My husband and I have thrown 2 co-ed showers for some friends and they were ok...it was pretty segregated, the guys pretty much stuck to their beer and the TV and the girls drank their mimosas and watched the opening of the gifts.


----------



## MsJMouse

SB we use cloth too and I love it. We pretty much use Itti Bitti nappies (Aussie brand). They are 2 in ones so they have inserts that clip in. I bought a couple to starter packs which had a few different nappies in them so we could see what worked for us. I personally didn't like the pocket nappies as I found them a pain to get the insert flat inside the nappies. As Rosa said easy to wash - cold rinse cycle then a wash cycle of 30-60 deg then hang in the sun and the sun gets rid of any poo stains. I also have a wet bag for dirty nappies when out. We are going to have to use disposables when we go away too hard to try to wash nappies when we are driving for three days to get to our destination.


----------



## MsJMouse

With regards to weight gain I didn't gain much in the first trimester - maybe a kilo. It wasn't till later on that I gained any weight.

Also I think my mum uses those ball things for washing her clothes. She loves it.


----------



## readyORnot

Soleil Breeze said:


> readyor not, did you stick to the EIC method? How is that going? I'm still in awe of that strategy!

pleased to say we're still doing this! And it took some time but my husband is finally on board and caught his first ever potty poo a few days ago while i was cooking in the kitchen. 
Angelo does pretty much all his poos in the potty or toilet and about half his daytime wees in the potty or toilet. We do have a few weewee misses but on the whole it's going really well, and whenever we're at home we have him completely nappy free. Sometimes his signals are very clear (like banging on the bathroom door when he needs a wee) and other times virtually nonexistent (when he's playing with a toy or doing something he doesn't want to stop doing and decides he'd rather carry on with that).



Soleil Breeze said:


> Cloth diaper question - any of you gals doing that or plan to do that?

When we're wearing nappies, we do cloth! I love them and cleaning is a breeze. Because we don't really get any poo nappies, I can't comment much on that except to say that on the few occasions we have had a nappy poo, I thanked my lucky stars I was using washable fleece liners. The nappy was spared any of the mess, and the fleece liners don't seem to stain. They wash off beautifully. They also keep baby nice and dry. 


Soleil Breeze said:


> All right, weight question. I know every body/pregnancy is different and that you don't necessarily put on weight in the first tri., but would you say that you were happy with your weight gain? Unhappy? I am a little worried that I am not putting on enough weight. Sixteen weeks plus at this point and I've only put on 5 pounds.

Everybody's different and I think the most important thing is that you remain healthy, and baby is healthy and growing well. In my opinion, as long as those two things are in place your actual weight doesn't matter too much.
But if it helps, I gained nothing in my first trimester but by the time Angelo was born I had gained 40lb!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies...

Mrsmax your MIL really is awful, the way she's been with you I'm amazed you've not fallen out!

Soleil I put on most of my weight in 1st & 2nd tri. 2 stone 2lbs in total. I've lost 1 stone 4lbs so far.

Eventually my birth story!!

So on my due date 13/03/13 DH and I went out for a meal with his family to celebrate his brother and girlfriends unexpected pregnancy, and also the imminent arrival of Baby P. DH had a drink that night and I drove us, getting into the car I had a couple of twinges but nothing to think labour was starting. I woke up during the night with AF type dull cramps and at 4.30am on 14/03/13 went to the loo and as I wiped some stuff fell out of me! It was just a trickle and was more watery than CM or what I expected a show to be, but not quite water IYKWIM, and it had a pinky tinge to it. I rang the hospital and she told me to put on a pad which Id already done and call back after an hour with an update of what was on the pad. I had nothing more after that, rang the hospital back who said it sounded like a show rather than my water. They told me what my contractions needed to be in order to call them again, but if I bled or my waters went to call them back. So I got on with my day as best as I could, I sent DH off to work as he had to sort out his workload so he could start paternity as soon as, and my mam came round about 10:30am. I wasnt sure what contractions really felt like and was getting twinges all morning, then just before my mam came I decided I was getting them, they werent just cramps - yikes things were happening! My mam did some ironing for me whilst I closed up my hospital bag, packed DHs bag and sorted the car seat and nursery, no rest for the wicked! :winkwink: I downloaded an app on the ipad to time my contractions, they were all over the place, sometimes 3 minutes apart, sometimes 15 and they subsided and were less painful (thought TBH they were hardly that painful compared to the real contractions hours later!) when I bounced on my gym ball :thumbup:. I remember sitting down with my mam at lunchtime eating and the contractions were getting stronger, she said Id better warn DH hell need to come home very soon! He came home about 3pm-ish and DHs parents popped over to see how I was doing, it was funny being in labour and having a house full :haha: They also took the dog away with them to look after. So I rang the hospital to see where I stood and they said the contractions werent enough to go in yet, to take paracetamol and if the pain went away then it wasnt proper labour they really need to take my breath away. The pain didnt go with the paracetamol so I just kept on monitoring the contractions. My mam left at 6:50pm whilst I was in the middle of my tea (McDonalds!) as the hospital said I had to eat so DH got a drive through, then at 7pm I was eating my mcflurry (funny the things you remember) when I felt a gush and ran to the loo. There was liquid everywhere and a few bits of brown  uh oh!! I rang the hospital who said I had to go in though they might send me away again depending on how dilated I was. DH was great, was on autopilot and got everything together, rushed me into the car and off we went. My waters went again with each contraction in the car and boy were they bloody painful!! Water everywhere :wacko: though luckily I had a pad on, a maternity mat on the seat and also a bath towel  my jogging bottoms were soaked through though I looked a right mess :dohh:. I was assessed at 8pm at the hospital and was 4cm dilated  no going home for me, this was it! It was very likely the way I was going I would give birth in the early hoursI went into the birthing centre, a pink room (omen?!) with a birthing pool, flat screen TV and en suite shower room, great! The midwife looked very young, probably about 25 if that, but was so nice! She said I could use the pool straight away but would advise against it until I was further gone, so I lay down on the couch thing  no beds in there as is supposed to be home from home  expecting to get changed into my tankini later on. The rest of the night was a blur, the pain was pretty bad but I was sleeping and watching tv inbetween contractions, the same for DH who was on the sofa. The mw keep on disappearing for an hour at a time when she was coming back in to monitor me and the baby, but no internal as it has to be every 4 hours :shrug: DH kept giving me water and helping me to the toilet. She asked if I wanted to go in the pool later on, but I was so exhausted I just wanted to lie there, and as the pain was pretty bad I opted for diamorphine which meant no water birth, but could still stay in the nice room. The diamorphine was a dream! I only had a half a dose with the option of having the other half later on, but wow I would recommend it! However it started to wear off after a few hours and the pain was getting pretty bad. I decided against having the other half dose as the first lot had already slowed my contractions down and I was worried about it affecting the baby. I eventually got the pushing stage at about 6:30am (what a long night!) but needed a pee and I couldnt go! I had to have a catheter and boy I filled the pot! :rofl: 25 minutes roughly (so DH recalls) of pushing and she was here, our baby girl! At 7:10am. It bloody hurt Ill not lie, but I honestly think my birth was pretty good  perhaps its how fit I kept myself during pregnancy, all the walking the dog, and basically just carrying on with life, housework etc.. I didnt put my feet up. Or maybe it was the raspberry leaf capsules or gym ball actionOr maybe I was just lucky! Baby P was TINY! So much smaller than expected as the growth scan showed she was 5lb 9 at 35 weeks. We knew before she was weighed she was just a little un :) She was 6lb 5 and was perfect. DH despite saying no throughout pregnancy cut the cord. He was shocked she was a girl, all our friends had girls so he was sure a boy had to come sooner or later! I had to have some stitches though no idea how many, oh how dignified I felt with my legs up in stirrups! :blush: We did skin to skin though the bf didnt happen straight away. After a few hours I showered then we moved rooms so someone could have the birthing pool and both dh and I napped in the sofa bed theyd made up for us. Penny who was un-named for 3 days was in the plastic cot thing next to us. I tried feeding again and after some help from the midwife she latched on which went we could go home that night! :yipee: Our parents and my brother in law and his girlfriend came to visit around 6pm with balloons and presents for little miss. Luckily my mam had bought some tiny baby clothes as only one of the newborn outfits I took to the hospital fit her! We all left together at 8pm when I was discharged. When we got home MIL had decorated the house with banners and balloons and shed bought a beautiful flower arrangement :) . And so our life as a family begins.

Pics to follow!

x


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks for sharing!! Looking forward to pics!!

Ariana was 6 lbs 5 oz too.


----------



## mrsmax

MrsP - i love your story. I love hearing birth stories. Your room sounded amazing - a flat screen TV!!!! It also sounds like yo uhad a short pushing experience too - it is in your notes somewhere excatly how long if you ever want to know for sure. 

You did great too - it was about 4cm when I started feeling the pain and begging for gas and air. I didnt get offered diamorphine but wil remember that if we are ever lucky enough to have a number two.

Re weight gain p- ionly gained about 16 punds and lost it within 5 days of birth :wacko: however, I paid for it with that terrible morning sickness and I am now eating so much chocolate and cake I am actually putting on weight not losing it :dhoh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh Hakuna thats a coincidence!

Thanks Mrsmax, my notes have disappeared back to the midwives now :wacko: but I do recall the times and it was less than half an hour... Yeah the room was fab!

I hope it doesnt take too long to lose the rest, though at the rate I'm snacking on chocolate I'm not so sure lol!

Some pics for those of you not on facebook...

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1063.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1082.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









STP62783.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 4









STP62883.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hakunamatata

Ohhhhhh beautiful!! :cloud9:


----------



## rosababy

MrsP, lovely birth story! Your room sounds really nice! And she's just gorgeous. :cloud9: So happy for you.


----------



## finallyready

Not sure if you remember me or not, but I was in this thread a couple years ago and loved the support. I haven't signed on to B&B in a long time. Thought I would pop around this thread to see if it was still going and all I have to say is WOW! Mostly everyone either has their status as "Expecting" or "Mummy" Soooooo happy for everyone. Positive thinking and a good support system pay off! For those that are still TTC...your time will come!!! Stay strong!!!! Xxxxoooooo


----------



## finallyready

hahaha and my Girlie is 17 months old! Not 1yr old...I guess I should get rid of that ticker!!!


----------



## sarah10380

What a wonderful story and I love the pictures....she is precious!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, & thanks for coming back to check on everyone finallyready! :thumbup: x


----------



## MsJMouse

Cool birth story MrsPTTC. Interesting that you would recommend the morphine as I wouldn't. I found the morphine didn't touch the pain and it only made me more sleepy which was horrible as the contractions were two minutes apart and all I wanted to was lie down between them but by the time I lay down another contraction would hit and I would have to stand up as they hurt worse if I wasn't standing up and leaning on something.


----------



## hakunamatata

I know this is the ttc#1 group but I wanted to let you know I'm expecting #2 now!

:dust: and :hugs: to all of you


----------



## mrsmax

Hakuna that is wonderful news!!!! You are one fertile minx - so pleased you for you. Off to your journal now to hear all the details xx :bunny:


----------



## mrsmax

ps I'm sure we would change the name of the thread if we could anyways so Hakuna you are one of us and I imagine a few of us might be TTC number 2 in the next 6 months or so anyways xx


----------



## starbaby2404

Hi to all! We have been TTC for 1 year. Many problems! DH had an SA done and all is normal. And according to my dr. we just haven't been lucky. I have 2 children from my first marriage. "D" my first son was conceived within 4 months of being off of BCP. "M" my second son, was conceived after 1year. but within that 1 year, i only had 3 af's and that was only because dr prescribed estrogen pills to get me to start..."M" was my suprise baby. So many things went wrong with that relationship....and my ex has since given up rights to both of my boys to my current husband. "M" just turned 3. And DH and I have been trying since April of 2012. I started out with this quack dr. who told me 3 times within 4 months that i was pg. did a d&c, and hsg(everyting is open, no abnormalities) all within those 4 months and now that i found another dr, this dr says i was never pg to begin with in his opinion. I am currently in my tww. On my 2nd round of clomid. AF is still a little wonky. Don't really know when I'm oing. Lets hope for a BFP. I mean, it's obvious i can have kids, it's been proven twice. But i would like to give my DH a child from his own blood, and preferrably a girl! Cause lets face it I have 2 boys, would love to see some pig tails and lacy socks! Tired of dirt and dump trucks! Honestly though, I'll take what I can get. Just tired of the ups and downs.


----------



## Regalpeas

(small voice) No changing the thread yet, please. There's still one or two us trying for #1.:thumbup: We still count, right? lol Or majority rules? I'm fine either way. Just putting in my vote...just in case.:blush: Caroline is around. I think she can be messaged for a change if we really needed it. :)

*Soleil* thanks so much for your encouraging words.:hugs::hugs::hugs: God, they were so needed and so appropriate at the time I read them. I'll pay it forward one day. :) So happy for you. Thanks for coming back and sharing your journey. Also, I have been off (hiatus) and on this board so much I hardly know if I am coming or going half the time. :rofl: I am here frequently now to support two long time bnb friends going through IVF and to update my weight loss journal. 

*Hakuna!* Congrats again!!! Woohooo! :flower: 

*MrsP*: Omg Love the pictures. So precious! :) :baby:

*Finallyready *thanks and Congrats.

*Starbaby* not sure if this was a mispost but if not Welcome!


----------



## hakunamatata

No need for group name changes! :hugs: I wasn't implying we should.

Love yo guts! :friends:


----------



## Regalpeas

:friends: Love yours too!

Really if everyone wanted it I would not be upset. I noticed before when someone new TTC posted she was redirected, which is understandable. 

Maybe a name change would cut down on new TTCs popping up. 99% of the thread has passed that phase. 

I would stay though lol:thumbup:

I'm kinda stubborn like that. :) And this group is like e-family. Not giving that up so easily. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Of course you would stay!! No Regalpeas left behind! I hope you're the next one to be pregnant! :hugs:

I should put you in touch with Cridge. She's our age and was LTTC and has two children now.


----------



## Regalpeas

lol! @ no regalpeas left behind. Was she in this group?


----------



## rosababy

Hakuna, wow!! congrats!! :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't think so, I met her through Bartlettpear. She's now 35 and just had baby number 2 quite a few years after the first. I put the link to her journal in your journal if you want to read :flower:


----------



## MsJMouse

Congrats Hakuna. How exciting 

It would be nice if we could move the thread out of TTC and maybe in to one of the more neutral areas ie not TTC or parenting. That we can stay together in our journeys but not upset other posters who are looking for a specifically TTC group if that make sense. I like hearing about everyone whether it TTC, pregnancy or parenting as Regal said its kinda our e-family


----------



## mrsmax

sorry Regal - I should have explained better - I meant more what MsJ said - that I feel bad when new people post on here as we are kind of fixed group of friends now we have been on this thread nearly 2.5 years and we have a mix off TTC, parenting etc etc. I just feel the title doesnt reflect what is going on. Please, please, dont think I meant that you or Jogu or anyone else on this threads still TTC number 1 wasnt welcome - I dont know how I would ave got through teh last 3 years without this thread and you guys :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## mrsmax

oh and it would also mean Hakuna wouldnt feel she was posting on the wrong thread as she is part of our little e-family too even though she is a fertile lil minx :winkwink:


----------



## MsJMouse

If one of us started a thread in the lounge area/group discussions would everyone be happy to post there rather than in this thread?


----------



## hakunamatata

Fertile lil minx :rofl: love it.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'll post wherever you guys want as long as RP is with us. She's one of my besties <3


----------



## readyORnot

gorgeous birth story MrsP!


----------



## rosababy

Msj, I think that's a good idea. We just need to make sure we let jogu, sb, and some of the other girls who don't make it in on a regular basis where we are. Maybe pm them and have a link on this thread?

What should we title ourselves?


----------



## MsJMouse

Maybe something similar??


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies, I like the idea of starting a new thread. Who knows some other ladies in their early 30's trying for #1 may continue here where we left off. 

Also, didn't mean to stir the pot. Maybe I came off the wrong way. If so I apologize. I have never once felt unwelcome here. This is the only group I've stayed in over a period time because everyone has been very mature, supportive and open. I'd never think any of you would come off that way because you have all struggled to get where you are today. 
I guess I was being sensitive to the TTC#1 voice in this thread without thinking that things have changed a bit here (for the better) and that's great. :flower:


----------



## Regalpeas

Also, if you all title yourself something with the word Mama/mum/mother like Mamas in Charge! hahaha I know corny... that would be great. I will still post, since you all said it was okay. I just want what's best for the group.


----------



## hakunamatata

I feel like such a heel for announcing baby #2 in a #1 thread. :dohh: I mostly did it because I wanted to be encouraging (hey look at what a 30 something can do!) versus discouraging (look at the people who haven't conceived yet). I feel guilty that some people struggle to start their family. It isn't fair that I'm already getting another bfp. Ugh!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Regal, you're not going anywhere, girl! :haha: we will see you thru til u get knocked up too! :rofl:

What if we steer clear of a number altogether. That way, it doesn't matter what number we r trying for. Maybe something along the lines of our geographic make up. We have girls for literally all over the world...anyone think of anything? My creative juices are not running today. :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

More inclusive the better but I do like that we are over 30 ...we are like aged cheese. Or fine wine :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Ooh wine and cheese!! And something about being in our 30s...hmmmm....


----------



## Regalpeas

Hakuna don't feel guilty. :hugs: I remember you had to wait try for Ani. You showed such patience and restrain. Others would have accidentally missed a pill or seven. :haha: We all have our struggles. Life is so unfair yet it can be so kind. Everyone has something that other people don't have and vice versa. It all comes full circle!

Rosa :rofl: you know it is so funny how many years I went through GREAT efforts to prevent getting knocked up until the time was right. OHHH the irony. I try not to think about it to avoid depression. lol


How about:

Sisters in the Struggle :haha:

or

30 Something Mothers

or

30 something and Mothering :wacko:


maybe...

30s Purdies :rofl:


How about International Friends 


Mother Circle ???

or maybe an acronym of our screenames

MMMARRRJHS sounds like Marge w/ an S :blush:

Okay now that we've gotten the bad names out of the way...any other ideas?


lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Over 30 and Fabulous :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

30 is the new 20 :)


----------



## MsJMouse

The fine wine and cheesers - internationally over 30 :haha:


----------



## rosababy

hakunamatata said:


> Over 30 and Fabulous :haha:

I like it!


----------



## Regalpeas

I love the wine and cheese theme!


https://www.diva-girl-parties-and-stuff.com/images/wineandcheese.jpg


----------



## Regalpeas

Oh but wait a minute...are any of us drinkg wine right now? lol I know TTC, Pregnant and BF you're not suppose to right? 

I've been sneaking in wine like once a week at this point but I try to stay away from alcohol.


----------



## MsJMouse

I haven't had anything to drink as yet but cheese - most definitely!! That was high on my list of things I had to eat once not pregnant. Hmmm yumm I wish we had bought some brie and crackers while shopping on the weekend.


----------



## MsJMouse

I like Over 30 And Fabulous as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Regalpeas

I like it too!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

MsJ Coincidentally, I wasn't much of a cheese person until my 30s. Now I looovvveee Feta and goat cheese. I just can't get enough. Yum. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

DH pointed out that it was good that I had a couple of glasses a few weeks ago because it'll be a while before I drink again. :haha:


----------



## rosababy

cheese is my all time favorite food! has been since I was little. I'm not drinking wine at this moment, but only because I have a sore throat and haven't been feeling well today. We did go to a winery tomorrow though. And I had wine Thursday and Friday night. :blush: We live in wine country (Virginia, not California) and we're surrounded by wineries. :wine: LOVE WHERE WE LIVE!!!!

So... Over 30 and fabulous? Love the throw back to sex and the city!


----------



## rosababy

hakunamatata said:


> I feel like such a heel for announcing baby #2 in a #1 thread. :dohh: I mostly did it because I wanted to be encouraging (hey look at what a 30 something can do!) versus discouraging (look at the people who haven't conceived yet). I feel guilty that some people struggle to start their family. It isn't fair that I'm already getting another bfp. Ugh!!!!

Just saw this. :dohh: don't feel bad! We're happy for you!


----------



## MsJMouse

Had yummy feta on the weekend. Went to a BBQ and it was so nice to not have think about whether the food was safe to eat or not. 

Regal - I am definitely more of a cheese lover as I get older. I remember tasting brie or cambert in home economics class in grade 8 or 9 (I would have been about 13/14) and I couldn't stand it. Now it is one of my favs especially with quince paste and wafer thin crackers. Hmm if we keep talking about cheese A and I might have to walk to the shops this arvo and buy some :haha:

Hakuna - definitely post that news. Very happy for you. 

So who is going to start the thread??


----------



## hakunamatata

You all have been here longer than I have so I defer to all of you :howdy:


----------



## mrsmax

I love all the names - I am rubbish at coming up with stuff like that - thanks Regal for throwing so many into the mix. Also, you totally didnt stir the pot - we love ya and I was just worried you felt left out by my comment about changing the name. It was actually to be more inclusive of all our situations and in a way cause I feel so bad when newbies post here and then they might feel excluded as we have been friends for so long and I hated that feeling when I first came on bnb - from our title there is no way of knowing we have become such a tight group. 

I agree with Rosa that we have to make sure that all those who pop in less frequently can find us - I love the fact that finallyready and sarah came back and posted it would be awful if they couldnt find us. I also hope that Hopeful and Crumbs and Jogu (and probably tons of others) find us again with news. PM'ing is a good idea. 

MsJ - do you want to go ahead and start the new thread - I'm not very good at doing links and stuff!!

Also, is it really bad that I have been drinking wine since E was about 7 weeks?!!! I dont have much, but I have a couple of glasses most friday and Saturday nights. I BF all day and then her 7pm feed is formula and she usually sleeps through til 6am when I bf but if she wakes before then (eg at night) I give her formula so I figure by the time of her next feed the wine has gone from my system....weirdly I am more careful about my caffeine intake but I guess that is cause I drink coffee during the day when I am bfing

Also, some fun news - DH and I dtd last night for the first time since Eva was born and in fact the first time in months and months!!!!!!! :bunny: We didnt agree it before hand it just happened spontaneously. :kiss:

Hakuna - Your post is encouraging - and it wont matter about the number thing on our new thread :) looking forward to following you through your second pregnancy - I wonder how different it will be from the first.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for :sex: :dance:

I had some wine during the time I was BF. And coffee and tea. It wasn't a crazy amount though. 

I'm trying to cut down on caffeine while pg so today is day 4 of no coffee :coffee: :brat: :haha: Having a little black tea today which pretty low in caffeine. I had a cup of coffee everyday while pg with Ani so I don't know why I'm extra cautious atm :shrug:


----------



## readyORnot

I started a thread early 30s ttc#2 some time back which has gone really quiet, anyone ttc#2 at any point is more than welcome to come and breathe some life into it! I'll post a link in the new thread when it's been created!:flow:


----------



## rosababy

I didn't go back a page to read if someone offered yet but I can start a new thread for us. I'll do it when jack goes down for his nap in a couple of hours. :thumbup:

What is the title we agree on? Should I put it in ltttc?


----------



## hakunamatata

I vote for a group in the general area

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/general/


----------



## rosababy

Ladies!!!! We have a new thread! I am making this large and in color in hopes that the ladies who don't come around as often (Crumbs, Soleil Breeze, Hopeful, Jogu...) can still find us. We want you to come over and join us too, girlies, so hopefully you see this!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/general/1843867-over-30-fabulous.html#post27027829

Maybe this thread will continue with new girls in their early 30s who have just started their ttc journey. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Also...we can certainly change or tweak the name. Just wanted to get something started. Let me know if you have a better idea!


----------



## hakunamatata

Perfect TY Rosa


----------



## MsJMouse

Thanks Rosa. See you there!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crumbs

366 ... I skimmed through over 50 pages to catch up and then to read *Soleil Breeze*'s announcement on that page! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I saw a watermelon and I just had to find the announcement! 

*rosababy* Your big colors and big letters worked! It been so long! I LOVE how this old thread is filled with babies!!! And some with another bun on the way ... what?! I subscribed to it and will read it later. I've pooped myself out trying to catch up. But I'm so happy I logged on tonight! I miss you gals!

Can we all like KIT other ways? I feel like we're all long lost friends when I skimmed our old posts! Are you all on Instagram? I wanna see your babies!!! :baby::flower:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Oh my goodness! I started this thread back when I was ttc my first! I now have two beautiful perfect little boys -Ollie 2yrs 1 month & Sam 5 months. I can't believe this thread is still going... I hope it's brought lots of ladies lots of luck!
Anyway, good luck to everyone currently ttc! Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Woot! The thread founder! :wave:


----------



## mrsmax

Caroline - I have met some of teh most amazing people on this thread that I truely consider friends. Thanks for getting the thread started and congrats on your babies :kiss: :wave:


----------



## fairyy

Caroline: OMG you are now a mom to two kids. 
I am 30. Trying for baby # 1. DH is 35. We have been married for 3.6years. 
Started to do it without any prevention form January 2013 but no BFP yet.


----------



## hakunamatata

Crumbs said:


> Can we all like KIT other ways? I feel like we're all long lost friends when I skimmed our old posts! Are you all on Instagram? I wanna see your babies!!! :baby::flower:

Have you joined the FB group yet? Pm me if you want to join (that goes for anybody:) )


----------



## arianne

Wow I see so many great stories! I am so happy for all of you.. because I think only a person that went thru want we have been can truly understand it.

I am no longer with my husband girls, that is the reason why we stopped trying a while back, we finally realized this year that we are not for the other... he is now happy with someone else... and I'm happy for him..

So as you can see, having babies now is far on my list... but... just recently i thought that who knows... maybe my wish to become a mom will happen to me... but if not... i will be okay... 

All i know is that having kids is a blessing that only lucky women will experience in life... 

I love you girls, you helped me going thru the hardest time of my life...

Good luck to you all, I'm happy to see this forum is still active :)

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi Arianne!!

I'm so sorry to hear about you and your husband. I have nothing enlightening to say since I don't know exactly what you're going through, however, one of my best friends is going through a divorce and I can imagine how difficult this time is for you. 

I'm glad you stopped in. I do think about you every now and then. 

Take care xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

I echo what Mrsmax said, I've made some great friends on here so thank you Caroline & congrats on your two little boys x 

Oh Arianne I wondered where you'd gone, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hope you get the opportunity in the future, I truly believe there's someone out there for everyone :hugs: x


----------



## Regalpeas

@Crumbs glad to see you around. :)

@Caroline Congrats!

@Fairyy wishing you the best!

@Arianne so sorry hon. Glad you're good about what has occurred. That positive spirit will take you far. Praying life has a beautiful surprise in store for you. Blessings! :flower:

I agree with making friends here. So glad this thread was started. Happy to still be connected with everyone even if we can't post often.


----------



## kass

Hi Girls. I have been reading this thread and I am really impressed by your stories, it is nice to have place where people understand what you are going through. I have been TTC#1 for 1.5 year now (on and off, not trying but not preventing), actively trying (OPK, BBT) last two months. I have got another BFN last Thursday and have been devastated. I have just turned 32 and feel the clock ticking..


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey there wishing you the best. I started officially trying at 31. I am now 34 1/2 and not pregnant yet. I never lose faith, but definitely have my down times. I encourage you not either.
Blessings to you on your journey. :)


----------

